# Operation 'Decisive Storm' | Saudi lead coalition operations in Yemen - Updates & Discussions.



## Kompromat

As i stated earlier, the situation in Yemen is escalating to a point of no return. It has begun!
____________________________________________________________________

*Saudi warplanes bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*







Staff Writer, Al Arabiya News

Wednesday, 25 March 2015
Warplanes of the Royal Saudi Air Force bombed the positions of Yemen’s Houthi militia and destroyed most of their air defenses, Al Arabiya News Channel reported early on Thursday.

Arab Gulf states had announced that they have decided to “repel Houthi aggression” in neighboring Yemen, following a request from the country’s President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

In their joint statement Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait said they "decided to repel Houthi militias, al-Qaeda and ISIS [Islamic State of Iraq and Syria] in the country.”

The Gulf states warned that the Houthi coup in Yemen represented a “major threat” to the region’s stability.

It also accused the Iranian-backed militia of conducting military drills on the border of Saudi Arabia, a leading member of the GCC, with “heavy weapons.”

In an apparent reference to Iran, the statement said the “Houthi militia is backed by regional powers in order for it be their base of influence.”

The Gulf states said they had monitored the situation and the Houthi coup in Yemen with “great pain” and accused the Shiite militia of failing to respond to warnings from the United Nations Security Council as well as the GCC.

The statement stressed that the Arab states had sought over the previous period to restore stability in Yemen, noting the last initiative to host peace talks under the auspices of the Gulf Cooperation Council.

In a letter sent the U.N. Security Council and seen by Al Arabiya News, Hadi requested “immediate support for the legitimate authority with all means and necessary measures to protect Yemen and repel the aggression of the Houthi militia that is expected at any time on the city of Aden and the province of Taiz, Marib, al-Jouf [and] an-Baidah."

In his letter Hadi said such support was also needed to control “the missile capability that was looted” by the Houthi militias.

Hadi also told the Council that he had requested from the Arab Gulf states and the Arab League “immediate support with all means and necessary measures, including the military intervention to protect Yemen and its people from the ongoing Houthi aggression.”

Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 02:40 - GMT 23:40

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> As i stated earlier, the situation in Yemen is escalating to a point of no return. It has begun!
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html


Iran has made most stupid move in Yemen and Saudis will not show any mercy to Houthis and will destroy all Houthis areas

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Cyberian

It's time for Yemen to amalgamate with Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?

Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.


Zarvan said:


> Iran has made most stupid move in Yemen and Saudis will not show any mercy to Houthis and will destroy all Houthis areas



Oh, the good old Iranophobia. Houthi movement has political support of Iran. It is a fully Yemeni movement and all reports about Iran being behind it are as valuable as horseshit. There is just no proof of that. This aggression will change many things in region. Yemenis know who is on their side and who is trying to impose another backward puppet stooge on them. Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
30


----------



## Kompromat

Reports from my own contacts suggest RSAF is currently busy sweeping the skies, shooting down Huthi jets.



Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?
> 
> Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.



The Houthis will be the losers, you'll see. If Saudis are serious about it rather than making a token contribution to President Hadi's request, there would be a No Fly Zone over Yemen within 72 hours. Once that's done the Houthis would have no where to run.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Superboy

Air strikes won't do anything. Look at the US, bombed ISIS for a year and that did nothing. Yemen is a big country of 25 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Horus said:


> Reports from my own contacts suggest RSAF is currently busy sweeping the skies, shooting down Huthi jets.
> 
> 
> 
> The Houthis will be the losers, you'll see. If Saudis are serious about it rather than making a token contribution to President Hadi's request, there would be a No Fly Zone over Yemen within 72 hours. Once that's done the Houthis would have no where to run.



Which side are you on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Superboy said:


> Air strikes won't do anything. Look at the US, bombed ISIS for a year and that did nothing. Yemen is a big country of 25 million people.



Genius, the Huthis are a minority. The majority forces will have an upper hand with not only no Houthi jets to worry about but also the RSAF and perhaps other GCC jets providing day/night CAS. It is also likely that GCC states will invade Yemen since they are mobilizing heavy equipment and AH-64D Apaches.



Serpentine said:


> Which side are you on?



None. My analysis is based on tactical detail i have available from a number of sources. NFZ model was developed for Syria originally but RSAF couldn't do it because of Putin. There is no Putin to worry about in Yemen. I am seeing things roll out of control and into full scale chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## OnPoint

Serpentine said:


> Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.



I agree with you Mr. Mod, They need to show balls of steel like Iran did in 1998, where 300,000 soldiers massed on the border against a mere 6000 slippers-wearing Afghans, only to go back after a week to eating bland chicken and even more bland rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

Saudi Air Force would have to very quickly destroy the ScudBs and Huthi air force. 

"Al-Jubeir said that for the moment the action was confined to air strikes on various targets around Yemen, but that other military assets were being mobilized and that the coalition "would do whatever it takes."

Saudi Arabia launches operation in Yemen: ambassador | World | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> Genius, the Huthis are a minority. The majority forces will have an upper hand with not only no Houthi jets to worry about but also the RSAF and perhaps other GCC jets providing day/night CAS. It is also likely that GCC states will invade Yemen since they are mobilizing heavy equipment and AH-64D Apaches.
> 
> 
> 
> None. My analysis is based on tactical detail i have available from a number of sources. NFZ model was developed for Syria originally but RSAF couldn't do it because of Putin. There is no Putin to worry about in Yemen. I am seeing things roll out of control and into full scale chaos.



Pakistan would step in if Houthis managed to do anything stupid near or in Saudi....plenty of firepower and operational commanders available.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SipahSalar

No Fly Zone? They will probably shoot down Yemeni planes, but are they ready to shoot down an Irani plane? One does not enforce a NFZ without thinking over things like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

I don't wanna say "I told you so", but it was pretty obvious that this was going to happen eventually. Expect escalation and GCC troops (at least special forces) to be on Yemeni soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Donatello said:


> Pakistan would step in if Houthis managed to do anything stupid near or in Saudi....plenty of firepower and operational commanders available.



We don't need to get into this fight. RSAF is fully capable of taking care of its objectives. Let's focus on TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MICA

Saudi Arabia and its Gulf Arab allies launched a military operation involving air strikes in Yemen against Houthi fighters who have tightened their grip on the southern city of Aden where the country's president had taken refuge, the Saudi envoy to Washington said on Wednesday.

Saudi Ambassador Adel al-Jubeir told reporters a 10-country coalition had joined in the military campaign in a bid "to protect and defend the legitimate government" of Yemen President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi. He declined to give any information on Hadi's whereabouts.

He told reporters that Saudi Arabia had consulted with the United States but that Washington was not participating in the military operation. (Reporting By Matt Spetalnick, Yeganeh Torbati and Sandra Maler)



Read more: Saudi Arabia, allies launch air strikes on Houthi rebels in Yemen - Saudi envoy | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.M.

Donatello said:


> Pakistan would step in if Houthis managed to do anything stupid near or in Saudi....plenty of firepower and operational commanders available.


The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world. 

How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012? 

The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
19


----------



## SipahSalar

Interestingly Pakistan sent an unknown number of soldiers to KSA three or four days ago in the name of Samsam exercise. An exercise that did not bear even a single mention in Pakistani newspapers or news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Donatello said:


> Pakistan would step in if Houthis managed to do anything stupid near or in Saudi....plenty of firepower and operational commanders available.


I doubt that. Pakistan will only step in if Iran decides to intervene directly, which won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

SipahSalar said:


> No Fly Zone? They will probably shoot down Yemeni planes, but are they ready to shoot down an Irani plane? One does not enforce a NFZ without thinking over things like these.



As per my contacts following missions are underway.


Clear Skies (shooting down Yemeni planes in the hands of Houthis)

Taking out Scud launchers 
SEAD/DEAD missions.

It will be followed by a naval blockade and destruction of any warships. Then they will arm the Hadi's forces and provide CAS till they retake the areas lost. This is the strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> We don't need to get into this fight. RSAF is fully capable of taking care of its objectives. Let's focus on TTP.



They are saying 10 countries are participating....not all can be GCC


----------



## That Guy

A.M. said:


> The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world.
> 
> How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012?
> 
> The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.


Defense and economic ties, unfortunately, dictate Pakistan step in to help the GCC and especially KSA. It won't interfere until things go horribly wrong.


----------



## Kompromat

That Guy said:


> I doubt that. Pakistan will only step in if Iran decides to intervene directly, which won't happen.



Good for us, Iran simply doesn't have the military capability to invade the Arabian peninsula. At the very best they will try to bomb Saudi oil installations which will result in disaster.



SipahSalar said:


> Interestingly Pakistan sent an unknown number of soldiers to KSA three or four days ago in the name of Samsam exercise. An exercise that did not bear even a single mention in Pakistani newspapers or news channels.



Regular deployment, nothing to do with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Horus said:


> Good for us, Iran simply doesn't have the military capability to invade the Arabian peninsula. At the very best they will try to bomb Saudi oil installations which will result in disaster.


Which they won't do, unless they believe that the GCC or KSA pose a direct threat to Iranian soil. The day Iran decides to attack the KSA is the day they sign away their right to exist as an independent nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Cyberian

What's happened to the U.S. drone strikes over Yemen?


----------



## A.M.

That Guy said:


> Defense and economic ties, unfortunately, dictate Pakistan step in to help the GCC and especially KSA. It won't interfere until things go horribly wrong.


Idiotic decision making from incompetent leadership. 

What a beautiful statement that has defined Pakistan since its existence.


----------



## MICA

Live from Sana'a in yemen






news saying that saudi air forces destroyed the AA bases in sana'a and 4 aircraft's was about to take off and the egyptian navy is located now in bab el mandeb strait

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

That Guy said:


> Which they won't do, unless they believe that the GCC or KSA pose a direct threat to Iranian soil. The day Iran decides to attack the KSA is the day they sign away their right to exist as an independent nation.



Saudis don't have the capability to invade Iran either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Looks like Saudi has taken matter into its own hand. The real Middle East war has started.


----------



## That Guy

*Saudi Arabia launches military operation in Yemen - envoy*

6 minutes ago

From the sectionMiddle East





The rebels have moved into central, western and southern regions since overrunning the capital Sanaa

Saudi Arabia has launched a military operation in Yemen against Houthi Shia rebels, the Saudi ambassador in the US has said.

Adel al-Jubeir said Saudi Arabia acted to "defend the legitimate government" of President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi.

The Iran-backed rebels have made rapid gains in recent months, forcing Mr Hadi to flee the capital Sanaa.

Meanwhile, reports say the rebels have seized secret US intelligence files describing US operations in Yemen.

The files reportedly contained informants' identities as well as counter-terrorism operation plans, the Los Angeles Times reports.

*Regional escalation*
Speaking in Washington, Mr Jubeir said the Saudi operation - which involved air strikes - began at 23:00 GMT.





He said Gulf states supported the operation.

Mr Jubeir stressed that the Saudis "will do anything necessary'' to protect the people of the neighbouring Yemen and "the legitimate government of Yemen".

This come despite sources in Saudi Arabia telling Reuters earlier on Wednesday that there were no plans for military intervention in the crisis, and that the reported build-up of military forces on its border with Yemen was "purely defensive".

Also on Wednesday, reports said that President Hadi fled his palace in Aden as Houthi rebels advanced towards the southern port city.

But Yemeni government officials denied suggestions that the president has fled the country, and said he remained in Aden.

Mr Hadi earlier asked the UN Security Council to back military action by "willing countries" against the Houthi rebels.

The president also called on the Gulf Co-operation Council (GCC) and the Arab League to intervene.

Meanwhile, Yemen's state television, which is controlled by the rebels, announced a ransom for anyone who captures the "fugitive" president.

Recent developments have raised fears that Iran - who is Saudi Arabia's major regional rival - could be drawn into the conflict.





Yemen - who is fighting whom?





*The Houthis*: Zaidi Shia-led rebels from the north, who seized control of Sanaa last year and have since been expanding their control

*President Hadi*: Backed by military and police loyalists, and by militia known as Popular Resistance Committees, he is trying to fight back against the rebels from his stronghold in the south

*Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula*: Seen by the US as the most dangerous offshoot of al-Qaeda, AQAP opposes both the Houthis and President Hadi.

*Islamic State*: A Yemeni affiliate of IS has recently emerged, which seeks to eclipse AQAP.

Saudi Arabia launches military operation in Yemen - envoy - BBC News



Horus said:


> Saudis don't have the capability to invade Iran either.


Both sides have missiles and navies, not to mention proxies. They may not be able to invade, but they can use other methods. Anyway, a single Iranian rocket in KSA means disaster for Iran as a nation.


----------



## Kompromat

I think Saudis might have to send soldiers in Yemen to fight. It will get ugly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580891176175153152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

A.M. said:


> Idiotic decision making from incompetent leadership.
> 
> What a beautiful statement that has defined Pakistan since its existence.


Obligations are obligations. Geo-political and economic trade demands intervention in case the conflict grows too large, Pakistan is the only one will and able to do it, as the US is still reluctant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Al Anad air base was bombed too , all the news are covering , Egypt is preparing for helping with it's air forces , navy and ground forces if possible

@Gasoline @Saif al-Arab ربنا معاكوا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Horus said:


> I think Saudis might have to send soldiers in Yemen to fight. It will get ugly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580891176175153152



I genuinely hope so. They should pay the price with their blood. Launching military attacks against a sovereign nation only because their stooge was overthrown by Yemenis? And as always with excuse of Iran?

In for a penny, in for a pound. A ground attack shall be their graveyard. Saudis finally found the use for their billion dollar equipment, bombing Yemenis, its already poor infrastructures and an already poor country. That's their art.

This will change the game in ME, forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gasoline

Kamal_dbk said:


> Al Anad air base was bombed too , all the news are covering , Egypt is preparing for helping with it's air forces , navy and ground forces if possible
> 
> @Gasoline @Saif al-Arab ربنا معاكوا



Thanks brother . We'll wipe them inshaa Allah in short time .
Thanks for support Egypt / ians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Horus said:


> I think Saudis might have to send soldiers in Yemen to fight. It will get ugly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580891176175153152


These strikes against air-defense installations and border positions does indicate some sort of Saudi ground operation may be in the works. Either they'll look for a full on invasion, or they'll look to consolidate their position in the north and help the loyalist factions of Hadi to squeeze the Houthis from the north and south. The Houthis are in major trouble, no matter what they do; the only way they'll survive this is with Iranian support.


----------



## MICA

no need for thanks we are brothers , new photo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

*خبر عاجل* @3ajel_news · 

عاجل 100 طائرة سعودية تشارك في عمليات قصف الحوثيين . 

100 Saudi fighters bombing Houthis terrorists militias 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

100 !! That's a lot not sure why


----------



## Kompromat

ALERT - RSAF declares a NO FLY ZONE claiming that it has Air Dominance over Yemeni airspace. 


_"Thursday at 12 am Riyadh time, the news channel reported, adding that the kingdom’s air force was “fully in control of the Yemeni airspace.”_

_"The Saudi-led military coalition declares Yemen’s airspace as “rrestricted area.”_

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html



That Guy said:


> These strikes against air-defense installations and border positions does indicate some sort of Saudi ground operation may be in the works. Either they'll look for a full on invasion, or they'll look to consolidate their position in the north and help the loyalist factions of Hadi to squeeze the Houthis from the north and south. The Houthis are in major trouble, no matter what they do; the only way they'll survive this is with Iranian support.



Iran won't support the Houthis while a NFZ and Naval Blockade is in place. This is why i stated earlier that the Houthi's fate is sealed. Saudis will make sure they make an example out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 207551
> Saudi Arabia and its Gulf Arab allies launched a military operation involving air strikes in Yemen against Houthi fighters who have tightened their grip on the southern city of Aden where the country's president had taken refuge, the Saudi envoy to Washington said on Wednesday.
> 
> Saudi Ambassador Adel al-Jubeir told reporters a 10-country coalition had joined in the military campaign in a bid "to protect and defend the legitimate government" of Yemen President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi. He declined to give any information on Hadi's whereabouts.
> 
> He told reporters that Saudi Arabia had consulted with the United States but that Washington was not participating in the military operation. (Reporting By Matt Spetalnick, Yeganeh Torbati and Sandra Maler)
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Saudi Arabia, allies launch air strikes on Houthi rebels in Yemen - Saudi envoy | Daily Mail Online


First Yemeni Air Force should be hit


----------



## That Guy

Horus said:


> ALERT - RSAF declares a NO FLY ZONE claiming that it has Air Dominance over Yemeni airspace.
> 
> 
> _"Thursday at 12 am Riyadh time, the news channel reported, adding that the kingdom’s air force was “fully in control of the Yemeni airspace.”_
> 
> _"The Saudi-led military coalition declares Yemen’s airspace as “rrestricted area.”_
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...el-Houthi-aggression-in-Yemen-statement-.html
> 
> 
> 
> Iran won't support the Houthis while a NFZ and Naval Blockade is in place. This is why i stated earlier that the Houthi's fate is sealed. Saudis will make sure they make an example out of them.


Agreed. I also doubt they'll support the Houthis, they'd rather not get pulled into a war that they know they cannot win. The Iranians would have to break any blockade in order to help them, which would cause them to get into direct conflict with the KSA military forces.

The KSA is counting on Iran to stay out, and (like you said) the Iranians are going to do just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?
> 
> Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.
> 
> 
> Oh, the good old Iranophobia. Houthi movement has political support of Iran. It is a fully Yemeni movement and all reports about Iran being behind it are as valuable as horseshit. There is just no proof of that. This aggression will change many things in region. Yemenis know who is on their side and who is trying to impose another backward puppet stooge on them. Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.


Yes minority trying to take over majority on GUN point you asked for it and you are getting it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> First Yemeni Air Force should be hit


*Al Anad air base was bombed hour ago *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> We don't need to get into this fight. RSAF is fully capable of taking care of its objectives. Let's focus on TTP.


We would have but best way to avoid is put pressure on Iran to stop backing Houthis


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Saudis don't have the capability to invade Iran either.


They will not just bomb the hell out of Iran GCC combined along with Egypt and Morrocco and may be Algeria can do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> They will not just bomb the hell out of Iran GCC combined along with Egypt and Morrocco and may be Algeria can do it



Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Superboy said:


> Wrong. Shia are majority in Yemen.


Wrong they are not 2.5 crore is yemen population out of which 1.5 crore are sunnis and 1 crore are shias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Kamal_dbk said:


> Live from Sana'a in yemen
> View attachment 207552
> 
> 
> news saying that saudi air forces destroyed the AA bases in sana'a and 4 aircraft's was about to take off and the egyptian navy is located now in bab el mandeb strait


Smart move


----------



## That Guy

Superboy said:


> Think can beat millions of Houthis? Wrong. Goooooooooooooo Shia!


You really think "millions of Houthis" are fighting this war? Or that a minority will be able to rule over the majority? Boy, you are out of your mind. Just as there are millions of Shia in Yemen, there are millions of Sunni in Yemen, and guess what? Sunnis out number the Shia, not that these numbers mean much when it comes to actual military ready and willing adults.



Superboy said:


> Wrong. Shia are majority in Yemen.





> Religion in Yemen consists primarily of two principal Islamic religious groups: 53% of the Muslim population is Sunni and over 45% is Shia, according to the UNHCR.[17] Other put the numbers of Shias at 30%.[18][12] Sunnis primarily adhere to the Shafi'i school, and there are also significant followers of the Maliki and Hanbali schools. Shias are primarily Zaidi and also have significant minorities of Twelver[17][19] and Ismaili Shias.[17]


Demographics of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't peddle your bullshit off as fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

That Guy said:


> I doubt that. Pakistan will only step in if Iran decides to intervene directly, which won't happen.



Nah only if warfare spills over into the Hejaz. The holy cities are the priority otherwise Pakistan will not meddle.


----------



## Zarvan

KingMamba said:


> Nah only if warfare spills over into the Hejaz. The holy cities are the priority otherwise Pakistan will not meddle.


No even last time when Houthis entered Saudi Border and attacked a village we quitely went in


----------



## Kompromat

KingMamba said:


> Nah only if warfare spills over into the Hejaz. The holy cities are the priority otherwise Pakistan will not meddle.



At best in 'support roles'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Zarvan said:


> No even last time when Houthis entered Saudi Border and attacked a village we quitely went in



You saying Pakistani troops fought Houthis? Any source?


----------



## Zarvan

KingMamba said:


> You saying Pakistani troops fought Houthis? Any source?


Yes not ground troops but according to reports we even used JF-17 to bomb them yes I have source but it would be never admitted Pakistan officialy denies it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

KingMamba said:


> Nah only if warfare spills over into the Hejaz. The holy cities are the priority otherwise Pakistan will not meddle.


If the Iranians even get close to the holy cities, it will mean Pakistan will have to intervene anyway. In case of war between KSA and Iran, expect Pakistan to move troops to the border with Iran on standby, and station troops in KSA at the holy cities and some other major cities such as Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Zarvan said:


> Yes not ground troops but according to reports we even used JF-17 to bomb them yes I have source but it would be never admitted Pakistan officialy denies it



Bhai phir asi cheezey bhola bhi na karo agar hakoomat kula nai manti tho tumhe bhi nai kuch bolna chaiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Zarvan said:


> Yes not ground troops but according to reports we even used JF-17 to bomb them yes I have source but it would be never admitted Pakistan officialy denies it


I doubt it. Pakistan has no reason to intervene right now, this seems to be purely a Saudi operation.


----------



## Kompromat

That Guy said:


> If the Iranians even get close to the holy cities, it will mean Pakistan will have to intervene anyway. In case of war between KSA and Iran, expect Pakistan to move troops to the border with Iran on standby, and station troops in KSA at the holy cities and some other major cities such as Riyadh.



Pakistan's red lines would be to tell our Iranian AND Saudi friends not to be tempted by the use of Ballistic Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

That Guy said:


> If the Iranians even get close to the holy cities, it will mean Pakistan will have to intervene anyway. In case of war between KSA and Iran, expect Pakistan to move troops to the border with Iran on standby, and station troops in KSA at the holy cities and some other major cities such as Riyadh.



Why would Pakistan go to war with Iran for KSA? Anyway I think KSA's armed forces are well equipped to defend themselves, they got better equipment than PA itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egypt is officially in! 

FM: Coordinating with the Gulf nations to provide joint air and naval strikes against the Houthis.

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/3/2...شتركة-للح/2117927#.VRNPguGAmVIKinessa Johnson

If you hear about a naval blockade and SF taking ports you know who it is!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

So 10 country coalition is saudi, uae, qatar; bahrain, egypt, jordan...that leaves 4 slots ...pakistan? Turkey? Morocco?


----------



## Zarvan

That Guy said:


> I doubt it. Pakistan has no reason to intervene right now, this seems to be purely a Saudi operation.


Last time we went we even went against Tamils in Sri Lanka


----------



## Zarvan

KingMamba said:


> Why would Pakistan go to war with Iran for KSA? Anyway I think KSA's armed forces are well equipped to defend themselves, they got better equipment than PA itself.


Because of religious reasons and also economy


----------



## Donatello

KingMamba said:


> Why would Pakistan go to war with Iran for KSA? Anyway I think KSA's armed forces are well equipped to defend themselves, they got better equipment than PA itself.



They got equipment, but you need command level manpower as well. Not exactly sure how much battle field experience their commanders have.....meanwhile, almost every major unit in PA has got some dose of it in the COIN operations in the past 10 years.

Pakistan should not intervene since it doesn't affect us directly, but if Saudi were to ask, let's assume shit hit the fan, Pakistan cannot refuse and will not refuse. No need for Ballistic missiles here.......infantry and air force is enough.

No one needs to invade Iran, a sustained aerial bombing will be enough....and that Saudi and UAE are capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

Yemen is the Ukraine of the Middle East. At least in Ukraine, Putin's moves were not publicly acknowledged. SaudiA is going all guns blazing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

This is no action movie in which you fantasize war. Come off your horse, no war with Iran will happen. We declare war on countries when they have already declared war on us. We are not aggressors.



Donatello said:


> They got equipment, but you need command level manpower as well. Not exactly sure how much battle field experience their commanders have.....meanwhile, almost every major unit in PA has got some dose of it in the COIN operations in the past 10 years.
> 
> Pakistan should not intervene since it doesn't affect us directly, but if Saudi were to ask, let's assume shit hit the fan, Pakistan cannot refuse and will not refuse. No need for Ballistic missiles here.......infantry and air force is enough.
> 
> No one needs to invade Iran, a sustained aerial bombing will be enough....and that Saudi and UAE are capable of.



You are talking as if Pakistan's army is some rag-tag militia hired by foreign agents, in this case Saudis. The funnier part is that you seem to take pride in that, an army on payroll of foreigners?

I'm sure Pakistani high ranking generals are wiser than some keyboard warriors fantasizing war with random countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## That Guy

KingMamba said:


> Why would Pakistan go to war with Iran for KSA? Anyway I think KSA's armed forces are well equipped to defend themselves, they got better equipment than PA itself.


Geopolitical and economic obligations, not to mention defense agreements between the two. Basically, Pakistan doesn't have much of a choice, if the Iranians attack. Pakistan would rather stay out of it, but if it looks like the Iranians may be planning on invading the KSA, Pakistan's obligation first and foremost will be to protect the holy cities. If the Iranians look like they have the upper hand, Pakistan will get involved directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Donatello said:


> They got equipment, but you need command level manpower as well. Not exactly sure how much battle field experience their commanders have.....meanwhile, almost every major unit in PA has got some dose of it in the COIN operations in the past 10 years.
> 
> Pakistan should not intervene since it doesn't affect us directly, but if Saudi were to ask, let's assume shit hit the fan, Pakistan cannot refuse and will not refuse. No need for Ballistic missiles here.......infantry and air force is enough.
> 
> No one needs to invade Iran, a sustained aerial bombing will be enough....and that Saudi and UAE are capable of.


ISIS has given them enough and against Houthis more than enough


----------



## Screambowl

Well God help innocents in this bloody war .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Mrc said:


> So 10 country coalition is saudi, uae, qatar; bahrain, egypt, jordan...that leaves 4 slots ...pakistan? Turkey? Morocco?



Breaking on Alarabiya is that Sudan, Morroco, Jordan, and Pakistan are part of the coalition. Sudan is the surprise.


----------



## rubyjackass

SipahSalar said:


> No Fly Zone? They will probably shoot down Yemeni planes, but are they ready to shoot down an Irani plane? One does not enforce a NFZ without thinking over things like these.


If Iran comes in, it will be a war. With US actively fighting. At the least, it gives an excuse for Bibi and his cheerleaders in US to scuttle nuclear talks. And that is a precursor to an attack on Iranian mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

Zarvan said:


> Last time we went we even went against Tamils in Sri Lanka


Because the LTTE attacked Pakistani diplomats with the intent to kill, which is a declaration of war. This is different.


----------



## Donatello

@Horus 
It's 10 nation coalition.........there has to be Pakistan somewhere there.......


----------



## That Guy

rubyjackass said:


> If Iran comes in, it will be a war. With US actively fighting.


I don't know about that. The US is reluctant to get involved in any more wars in the middle east, they'd probably look to form a coalition of Muslim nations and provide support.


----------



## rubyjackass

A.M. said:


> The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world.
> 
> How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012?
> 
> The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.


SA gave you 1 bil free money. Have some grace in being grateful.


----------



## Goenitz

Zarvan said:


> Because of religious reasons and also economy


though political gov has difficulty to say no as per their investment in gulf...but i am sure pak army abstain taking part in it... as they hv been neutral in iran-iraq war. 2nd and 1st gulf war..syrian civil war... ow pak army don't fear... as they participated in bosnian war, arab-isreal, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

That Guy said:


> Geopolitical and economic obligations, not to mention defense agreements between the two. Basically, Pakistan doesn't have much of a choice, if the Iranians attack. Pakistan would rather stay out of it, but if it looks like the Iranians may be planning on invading the KSA, Pakistan's obligation first and foremost will be to protect the holy cities. If the Iranians look like they have the upper hand, Pakistan will get involved directly.



Well I think Iranians are too smart to do something stupid like direct war against KSA but if assuming such a war breaks out then I agree that ultimately Pakistan should just get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

That Guy said:


> I don't know about that. The US is reluctant to get involved in any more wars in the middle east, they'd probably look to form a coalition of Muslim nations and provide support.


Do you think SaudiA is now doing all the strikes by itself? I bet there are US 'advisers' on board. If Iran is in, nuclear talks are out. Which means a strike on Iranian nuke facilities in a couple of months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

KingMamba said:


> Well I think Iranians are too smart to do something stupid like direct war against KSA but if assuming such a war breaks out then I agree that ultimately Pakistan should just get involved.


No one thinks the Iranians will get directly involved, or even indirectly at this point. Pakistan's position isn't a "should", rather it is a "has no choice".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Goenitz said:


> though political gov has difficulty to say no as per their investment in gulf...but i am sure pak army abstain taking part in it... as they hv been neutral in iran-iraq war. 2nd and 1st gulf war..syrian civil war... ow pak army don't fear... as they participated in bosnian war, arab-isreal, etc



PA actually supported Iran in their war with Iraq because Iraq was funding Baluch rebels in Pakistan and weapons were found in their embassy or consulate after a raid, after which Iraqi diplomats were expelled and relations were strained.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iran vs ksa = destablising region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

KingMamba said:


> Well I think Iranians are too smart to do something stupid like direct war against KSA but if assuming such a war breaks out then I agree that ultimately Pakistan should just get involved.


How? What would be Pakistan's role? Which side does Pakistan join?


----------



## Zarvan

Channels are reporting Pakistan is also part of it but where the hell did Sudan came from @Horus I told you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

That Guy said:


> No one thinks the Iranians will get directly involved, or even indirectly at this point. Pakistan's position isn't a "should", rather it is a "has no choice".



I get you and I agree but my point was even if Pakistan had a choice it should go ahead anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Donatello said:


> @Horus
> It's 10 nation coalition.........there has to be Pakistan somewhere there.......



Pakistan has not confirmed any such involvement. We have to wait for ISPR or MOFA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Goenitz said:


> though political gov has difficulty to say no as per their investment in gulf...but i am sure pak army abstain taking part in it... as they hv been neutral in iran-iraq war. 2nd and 1st gulf war..syrian civil war... ow pak army don't fear... as they participated in bosnian war, arab-isreal, etc



Pakistan was part of the original Gulf war....to drive Saddam Hussain out of Kuwait....and Pakistan army actually had a large troop presence on behalf of Saudi Arabia........i know people who served as officers at that time from PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

rubyjackass said:


> Do you think SaudiA is now doing all the strikes by itself? I bet there are US 'advisers' on board. If Iran is in, nuclear talks are out. Which means a strike on Iranian nuke facilities in a couple of months.


The GCC as a whole is probably behind this operation, the US probably already knew, but I doubt they are involved. Iran will stay out of this, and let the Houthis militias disintegrate, they'd rather not start a direct war or ruin their chances at nuclear talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Pakistan has not confirmed any such involvement. We have to wait for ISPR or MOFA.


ISPR will never confirm even if pictures are released or get leaked we are dam good at denying


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> Pakistan has not confirmed any such involvement. We have to wait for ISPR or MOFA.



But they won't, that's the thing.


----------



## Kompromat

rubyjackass said:


> SA gave you 1 bil free money. Have some grace in being grateful.



Never delivered, was never needed.


----------



## topgun047

I tried to inform my self a little on this issue and was surprised to see Iran so isolated diplomatically in the international arena.

Iranians have to admit their govt. has done a terrible job at diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> ISPR will never confirm even if pictures are released or get leaked we are dam good at denying



Then we follow what ISPR says or doesn't

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

it's now confirmed the egyptian navy is located now in bab el mandeb strait , i think we are there for several reasons help saudi's to prevent iran possible help for houthis and protect the strait itself for the suez canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rubyjackass said:


> How? What would be Pakistan's role? Which side does Pakistan join?



Pakistan would support KSA because of the economic and military ties it shares with KSA. In what role idk I think the other members here can expand on that regard lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Too many internet generals on this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Donatello said:


> Pakistan was part of the original Gulf war....to drive Saddam Hussain out of Kuwait....and Pakistan army actually had a large troop presence on behalf of Saudi Arabia........i know people who served as officers at that time from PA.



The Saudis even back than wanted more troops which we didnt send.. i believe we had 10,000+ troops there at the time.. who saw little to no action.. but were later involved in de-mining operations... apart from limited no of troops under UN stationed in Kuwait.


----------



## Donatello

topgun047 said:


> I tried to inform my self a little on this issue and was surprised to see Iran so isolated diplomatically in the international arena.
> 
> Iranians have to admit their govt. has done a terrible job at diplomacy.



The only support they have will be 'words' of developing Chabhar port with India.......but given the mess Middle east is in, the Power that GCC nations enjoy along with Pakistan's excellent relations with all the Arab world.........Iran indeed would be shooting itself in the foot. Actually you know what, if Indians and Iranians really value their friendship, then India would do something to help out......

Given that there is credible proof that Iran supported the Shite Houthis.........forget about lifting the sanctions anytime soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Kamal_dbk said:


> it's now confirmed the egyptian navy is located now in bab el mandeb strait , i think we are there for several reasons help saudi's to prevent iran possible help for houthis and protect the strait itself for the suez canal


GCC/Arab League forces will probably look to enforce a naval blockade, with Saudi air force enforcing a no fly zone.


----------



## Kompromat

rubyjackass said:


> Yemen is the Ukraine of the Middle East. At least in Ukraine, Putin's moves were not publicly acknowledged. SaudiA is going all guns blazing here.



Its 'Shock & Awe' doctrine that Saudi Air Force is employing. Massive use of Air Power followed by a ground offensive.


----------



## KingMamba

Kamal_dbk said:


> it's now confirmed the egyptian navy is located now in bab el mandeb strait , i think we are there for several reasons help saudi's to prevent iran possible help for houthis and protect the strait itself for the suez canal



You think your navy will be blocking ports that Houthis have access to?


----------



## Goenitz

@Donatello 
that was under UN mission.. for cleaning up kuwait from mines..
@KingMamba I heard of libyan help to Zulfiqar movement.. but not of Sadam's ..anyway Zia regime remain neutral. plus you can find hi, praying behind Khmeni


----------



## Kompromat

Donatello said:


> But they won't, that's the thing.



Then we maintain a low profile!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> Pakistan would support KSA because of the economic and military ties it shares with KSA. In what role idk I think the other members here can expand on that regard lol.



We would try to mediate between iran n ksa .. rather than joining them... we already have alot of issues at home..


----------



## KingMamba

Horus said:


> Its 'Shock & Awe' doctrine that Saudi Air Force is employing. Massive use of Air Power followed by a ground offensive.



You think ground offensive is pretty much set in stone??


----------



## MICA

KingMamba said:


> You think your navy will be blocking ports that Houthis have access to?


not sure if trolling are you comparing houthis with the egyptian navy ?


----------



## Kompromat

KingMamba said:


> You think your navy will be blocking ports that Houthis have access to?



Egyptian subs will make sure the Huthis don't get a bullet from outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We would try to mediate between iran n ksa .. rather than joining them... we already have alot of issues at home..



If war were to break out between the two mediation kind of goes out the window, Pakistan has already failed in this regard. As one of the largest Sunni nations and second largest Shia nation Pakistan should have been at the front in bringing these two nations together but Pakistan cannot get its head out of its own butt. 

Not to mention Iranians have been playing too much age of empires and have been openly talking about "Persian empire".



Kamal_dbk said:


> not sure if trolling are you comparing houthis with the egyptian navy ?



I was not trolling, you did not understand my question lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## topgun047

Donatello said:


> . Actually you know what, if Indians and Iranians really value their friendship, then India would do something to help out......



I am very surprised to see such naivety from a title holding member.
Are you still in school ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

That Guy said:


> The GCC as a whole is probably behind this operation, the US probably already knew, but I doubt they are involved. Iran will stay out of this, and let the Houthis militias disintegrate, they'd rather not start a direct war or ruin their chances at nuclear talks.


At this point only SA seems to be involved. @Donatello said it was 10 countries but apparently the number came from Yemen's ambassador to US, most likely hot air.



Horus said:


> Never delivered, was never needed.


I think it was delivered and definitely needed.



KingMamba said:


> Pakistan would support KSA because of the economic and military ties it shares with KSA. In what role idk I think the other members here can expand on that regard lol.


Pakistan will not enter new mess at least not publicly. 



A1Kaid said:


> Too many internet generals on this thread...


Aap bhi shamil ho jao.


----------



## KingMamba

Goenitz said:


> @Donatello
> that was under UN mission.. for cleaning up kuwait from mines..
> @KingMamba I heard of libyan help to Zulfiqar movement.. but not of Sadam's ..anyway Zia regime remain neutral. plus you can find hi, praying behind Khmeni



Zia gets cursed out today a lot because he was wahabbi but he was not anti shia and during his time most of Pakistan supported him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Why are Farsi users (Serpentine) here spreading bullshit?

First of all Yemen is a fellow Arab country and a neighbor which very close ties to KSA on almost every front. It's an internal Arab matter.

Despite Iran being ruled by Arab Mullah's currently it has nothing to do with them.

Secondly Houthi's are a terrorist cult. Not only have they removed a legitimate Yemeni government that was ELECTED by the Yemeni people they have also been guilty of killing civilian Yemenis. Recently unarmed protestors across Yemen in cities hijacked/occupied by the terror cult.

Thirdly KSA already taught the Houthi cult a lesson in 2009 and 2010 on their own. Today we have the backing of dozen of Arab brotherly countries and neighbors (Egypt) outside of the GCC.

Lastly Iran does not dare to attack KSA just like they did nothing when we did this in Bahrain;






KSA has already halted the Houthi's and now the Yemeni Sunni tribes and the legitimate Yemeni government and all the political fractions that are against the Houthis will be able to form a coordinated stance against the Houthis and push them back to their stronghold in Northern Yemen (mainly Saada province) and liberate Yemen.

As over 65% of Yemen's population are Sunnis this is not a battle that the Houthi's can win.

Nor is KSA going to tolerate a terrorist cult that controls the Yemeni side of the mountainous Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border while they are making threats left and right.

End of story.

@Gasoline @Antaréss @Hechmi Seif


----------



## Donatello

Goenitz said:


> @Donatello
> that was under UN mission.. for cleaning up kuwait from mines..
> @KingMamba I heard of libyan help to Zulfiqar movement.. but not of Sadam's ..anyway Zia regime remain neutral. plus you can find hi, praying behind Khmeni



That was afterwards....i believe some officers did end up commanding Saudi M60 Patton units.


----------



## Kompromat

KingMamba said:


> You think ground offensive is pretty much set in stone??



Saudis are mobilizing heavy gear + Apaches, so it does seem that way. Its not my guess anymore that Saudi SOF units are already inside Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Goenitz said:


> @Donatello
> that was under UN mission.. for cleaning up kuwait from mines..
> @KingMamba I heard of libyan help to Zulfiqar movement.. but not of Sadam's ..anyway Zia regime remain neutral. plus you can find hi, praying behind Khmeni



Nah.. we sent our troops to protect the saudis... from a possible iraqi invasion .... they asked for more brigades .. we declined.. (due to several reasons)... the soldiers in kuwait were UNIKOM (just 1100+ Pak troops were part of it):


Pakistani Effort in Demining and Rehabilitation of Kuwait

https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/AWPReview/TextContent.aspx?pId=54

And no sadam was a fuker.. he supported insurgents in baluchistan... *iraqi consulate was raided by ISI in the 90s and big caches of arms were recovered...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anatolia

Mrc said:


> So 10 country coalition is saudi, uae, qatar; bahrain, egypt, jordan...that leaves 4 slots ...pakistan? Turkey? Morocco?


No Turkey for sure... Saudi Arabia is enough strong to handle this problem .even Iran involved the war..


----------



## That Guy

rubyjackass said:


> At this point only SA seems to be involved. @Donatello said it was 10 countries but apparently the number came from Yemen's ambassador to US, most likely hot air.


Perhaps, but the GCC has shown that it fully endorses KSA's narrative that the Iranian-backed Houthis are a threat to the GCC and the region. Even if they're not militarily supporting this operation, they'll lend full diplomatic support to KSA.


----------



## MICA

i think most people is underrating saudi army , they are pretty capable and can finish this with help from their brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

Horus said:


> Its 'Shock & Awe' doctrine that Saudi Air Force is employing. Massive use of Air Power followed by a ground offensive.


If they move forces south, their darlings ISIS will have clearer path. That should be their first priority right now. It is only a small strip of land controlled by Iraqi forces saving Saudi borders now.


----------



## Donatello

Kamal_dbk said:


> i think most people is underrating saudi army , they are pretty capable and can finish this with help from their brothers



Nobody is doubting their mettle.......but Saudi Arabia has limited active troops, if they do decide to go in Yemen, they need lots of troops to consolidate their gains. The problem is Yemen on one side and ISIS on the other.....they need border region near Iraq secure as well.


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> Egyptian subs will make sure the Huthis don't get a bullet from outside.



Yep, obsolete but a Harpoon will stop you in your tracks whether its fired from a state of the art sub or a Chinese bucket full of sweaty overheating Egyptians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

That Guy said:


> Perhaps, but the GCC has shown that it fully endorses KSA's narrative that the Iranian-backed Houthis are a threat to the GCC and the region. Even if they're not militarily supporting this operation, they'll lend full diplomatic support to KSA.


May be. But there is no independent confirmation so far. Our PDF members could not count 10 countries likely to join the coalition. So may be the ambassador was simply talking strong for propaganda.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> If war were to break out between the two mediation kind of goes out the window, Pakistan has already failed in this regard. As one of the largest Sunni nations and second largest Shia nation Pakistan should have been at the front in bringing these two nations together but Pakistan cannot get its head out of its own butt.
> 
> Not to mention Iranians have been playing too much age of empires and have been openly talking about "Persian empire".
> 
> 
> 
> I was not trolling, you did not understand my question lol.



FO clearly stated that we would like to "mediate" ... not that we are doing that right now.

As for sunni shia bs.. thats not going to work in Pak.. even if Pak supports ksa.


----------



## Screambowl

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are Farsi users (Serpentine) here spreading bullshit?
> 
> First of all Yemen is a fellow Arab country and a neighbor which very close ties to KSA on almost every front. It's an internal Arab matter.
> 
> Despite Iran being ruled by Arab Mullah's currently it has nothing to do with them.
> 
> Secondly Houthi's are a terrorist cult. Not only have they removed a legitimate Yemeni government that was ELECTED by the Yemeni people they have also been guilty of killing civilian Yemenis. Recently unarmed protestors across Yemen in cities hijacked/occupied by the terror cult.
> 
> Thirdly KSA already taught the Houthi cult a lesson in 2009 and 2010 on their own. Today we have the backing of dozen of Arab brotherly countries and neighbors (Egypt) outside of the GCC.
> 
> Lastly Iran does not dare to attack KSA just like they did nothing when we did this in Bahrain;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has already halted the Houthi's and now the Yemeni Sunni tribes and the legitimate Yemeni government and all the political fractions that are against the Houthis will be able to form a coordinated stance against the Houthis and push them back to their stronghold in Northern Yemen (mainly Saada province) and liberate Yemen.
> 
> As over 65% of Yemen's population are Sunnis this is not a battle that the Houthi's can win.
> 
> Nor is KSA going to tolerate a terrorist cult that controls the Yemeni side of the mountainous Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border while they are making threats left and right.
> 
> End of story.



So is KSA capable of handling this situation alone?


----------



## MICA

Donatello said:


> Nobody is doubting their mettle.......but Saudi Arabia has limited active troops, if they do decide to go in Yemen, they need lots of troops to consolidate their gains. The problem is Yemen on one side and ISIS on the other.....they need border region near Iraq secure as well.


that's why i said they can finish it with a help from their brothers and that's why we are there and will be there if there is ground forces to be sent


----------



## Donatello

Pakistan was considering on moving the Embassy from Sanaa to Aden....but i guess now they'll have to close it.


----------



## SQ8

Frogman said:


> sweaty overheating Egyptians.



Please do not remind me of my trip on a Cairo bus out of some misplaced idea of wanted to use public transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Frogman said:


> Yep, obsolete but a Harpoon will stop you in your tracks whether its fired from a state of the art sub or a Chinese bucket full of sweaty overheating Egyptians.



If Pakistan is really part of this coalition -- assuming-- then our AIP Augostas can also be deployed for blockade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

All we are saying is who are the 10 coalition members.....Tunisia and Morocco have their mess with terrorism....and Egypt too. Turkey is busy in levant....Libya and Syria in no position to do anything, i mean What the fudge!!!!


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> Yep, obsolete but a Harpoon will stop you in your tracks whether its fired from a state of the art sub or a Chinese bucket full of sweaty overheating Egyptians.


You need 8 new subs at least Type 41 of China can be good option


----------



## Donatello

Holy Shyt !!! @Oscar is here!

(Top Gun style)


----------



## Zarvan

Donatello said:


> All we are saying is who are the 10 coalition members.....Tunisia and Morocco have their mess with terrorism....and Egypt too. Turkey is busy in levant....Libya and Syria in no position to do anything, i mean What the fudge!!!!


Morocco will be part of it they have good Armed Forces


----------



## rubyjackass

Donatello said:


> Pakistan was considering on moving the Embassy from Sanaa to Aden....but i guess now they'll have to close it.


Pakistan won't do it. It has no precedence. However internally fked up a country, changing an embassy is a sign of taking sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

rubyjackass said:


> Pakistan won't do it. It has no precedence. However internally fked up a country, changing an embassy is a sign of taking sides.



Nopes, but consular staff has to be protected.....it is the norm.....i am assuming they would've moved out by now.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

with an army like Yemens... im amased how the houthis didnt pull this off a few years ago:

Yemeni soldiers against houthis:







Iran is fingering KSA... which will further screw the already screwed regional countries.... i fear bahrain might be next.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are Farsi users (Serpentine) here spreading bullshit?
> 
> First of all Yemen is a fellow Arab country and a neighbor which very close ties to KSA on almost every front. It's an internal Arab matter.
> 
> Despite Iran being ruled by Arab Mullah's currently it has nothing to do with them.
> 
> Secondly Houthi's are a terrorist cult. Not only have they removed a legitimate Yemeni government that was ELECTED by the Yemeni people they have also been guilty of killing civilian Yemenis. Recently unarmed protestors across Yemen in cities hijacked/occupied by the terror cult.
> 
> Thirdly KSA already taught the Houthi cult a lesson in 2009 and 2010 on their own. Today we have the backing of dozen of Arab brotherly countries and neighbors (Egypt) outside of the GCC.
> 
> Lastly Iran does not dare to attack KSA just like they did nothing when we did this in Bahrain;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has already halted the Houthi's and now the Yemeni Sunni tribes and the legitimate Yemeni government and all the political fractions that are against the Houthis will be able to form a coordinated stance against the Houthis and push them back to their stronghold in Northern Yemen (mainly Saada province) and liberate Yemen.
> 
> As over 65% of Yemen's population are Sunnis this is not a battle that the Houthi's can win.
> 
> Nor is KSA going to tolerate a terrorist cult that controls the Yemeni side of the mountainous Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border while they are making threats left and right.
> 
> End of story.



its all politics.. the guy whom you sheltered is now supporting houthis.. as for bahrain.. hope shit doesnt hit the fan there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> with an army like Yemens... im amased how the houthis didnt pull this off a few years ago:
> 
> Yemeni soldiers against houthis:
> View attachment 207568
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is fingering KSA... which will further screw the already screwed regional countries.... i fear bahrain might be next.
> 
> 
> 
> its all politics.. the guy whom you sheltered is now supporting houthis.. as for bahrain.. hope shit doesnt hit the fan there.



Not if Saudis 'Kill the chicken to scare the monkey' as the Chinese saying goes.


----------



## Frogman

Oscar said:


> Please do not remind me of my trip on a Cairo bus out of some misplaced idea of wanted to use public transport.



Hey, it's gotten marginally better, some buses now even have air conditioning and WIFI. Though I would hesitate to get on them, last time I went on a bus in Cairo I was sick for days. 

Still not as bad as the women's only part of the train on the Cairo Metro in full rush hour, the mix of perfume, sweat, food, and women nattering almost made me throw up (not that I was prying, still a young lad with his mum playing with his PSP).



Horus said:


> If Pakistan is really part of this coalition -- assuming-- then our AIP Augostas can also be deployed for blockade.



Never know SSGN and Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade joint ops on ports

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

egypt knew about the strike , the frigates sailed yesterday and all our embassy members left yesterday , now we understand why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> Not if Saudis 'Kill the chicken to scare the monkey' as the Chinese saying goes.



Wouldnt matter.. in the end neither KSA or Iran will be effected but the countries that have become the battlefields for their proxies surely will...


----------



## Kompromat

@Frogman - Translate pls


----------



## Screambowl

Donatello said:


> Nopes, but consular staff has to be protected.....it is the norm.....i am assuming they would've moved out by now.


only then when most of the Pak nationals are evacuated


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wouldnt matter.. in the end neither KSA or Iran will be effected but the countries that have become the battlefields for their proxies surely will...



I have a feeling that KSA might annex Yemen.


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> If Pakistan is really part of this coalition -- assuming-- then our AIP Augostas can also be deployed for blockade.



I hope and pray to any deity listening that it is not the case. We have no reason to partake in this, unless there is an actual Iranian threat to our stability( _since both the Persians and Arabs have been playing their sectarian proxy wars on our soil too long already_).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> If Pakistan is really part of this coalition -- assuming-- then our AIP Augostas can also be deployed for blockade.



What the iranians? i doubt that very much.. unless the saudis have bribed nawaz heavily or they own the military chiefs... not possible...we would never risk conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> @Frogman - Translate pls



Obama orders the provision of logistical support to the Suadis in their air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Horus said:


> @Frogman - Translate pls


Reuters : barack obama order to to present logistic aid helping the saudi air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> I have a feeling that KSA might annex Yemen.



No need to annex it, just do a Bahrain on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

I'm guessing Jordan will only provide military consultants and strategists as well as small amounts of troops, kind of like intervention in Oman during failed coup a couple decades ago.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Oscar said:


> I hope and pray to any deity listening that it is not the case. We have no reason to partake in this, unless there is an actual Iranian threat to our stability( _since both the Persians and Arabs have been playing their sectarian proxy wars on our soil too long already_).



man Horus does go overboard sometimes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Please say goodbye to Iran's nuclear talks. US just declared support for GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> I have a feeling that KSA might annex Yemen.



Nope.. but if this shit continues... Yemen will become the next Iraq or Syria.



Horus said:


> Please say goodbye to Iran's nuclear talks. US just declared support for GCC.



Not gonna happen.. the deal is very much likely.. but a nuclear Iran isnt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What the iranians? i doubt that very much.. unless the saudis have bribed nawaz heavily or they own the military chiefs... not possible...we would never risk conflict.


can you now confirm that pakistan is part of operation?


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> Please say goodbye to Iran's nuclear talks. US just declared support for GCC.



Well, I guess if not the US governments.. the GCC listened to John Mc Cain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

anatolia said:


> can you now confirm that pakistan is part of operation?



Nope.. looks like we arent.. not even a hint of that here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. but if this shit continues... Yemen will become the next Iraq or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen.. the deal is very much likely.. but a nuclear Iran isnt..




GCC should annex yemen for that very reason...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> Please say goodbye to Iran's nuclear talks. US just declared support for GCC.



Still find it odd that the US after having a significant intelligence and SF presence in Yemen has completely washed its hands of the problem, simply leaving it to the coalition, like yep we're done here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

anatolia said:


> can you now confirm that pakistan is part of operation?



Nothing in Pakistani media or on official channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mrc said:


> GCC should annex yemen for that very reason...



And do what? would Pak annex troubled Afghanistan? or even think about it .. nope.. they (saudis) arent going to risk that...



Frogman said:


> Still find it odd that the US after having a significant intelligence and SF presence in Yemen has completely washed its hands of the problem, simply leaving it to the coalition, like yep we're done here.



Nothing new... Afghanistan after Soviet defeat? Somalia? countless examples...


----------



## Kompromat

Frogman said:


> Still find it odd that the US after having a significant intelligence and SF presence in Yemen has completely washed its hands of the problem, simply leaving it to the coalition, like yep we're done here.



They have left it to Saudis for an election is coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Yemeni Foreign Minister :* Bombing will not stop until Houthis withdraw from Sana'a Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Saudi warplanes bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
*



*
Warplanes of the Royal Saudi Air Force bombed the positions of Yemen’s Houthi militia, destroying an airbase in Sanaa and most of the militia’s air defenses, Al Arabiya News Channel reported early on Thursday, citing Saudi sources.

King Salman bin Abdulaziz ordered the airstrikes on the Iran-backed Houthi militia on Thursday at 12 am Riyadh time, the news channel reported, adding that the kingdom’s air force was “fully in control of the Yemeni airspace.”

Shortly afterwards Saudi Arabia’s Ambassador to Washington Adel al-Jubeir announced that the kingdom had launched a military operation involving air strikes in Yemen against Houthi fighters who have tightened their grip on the southern city of Aden where the country's president had taken refuge.

Al-Jubeir told reporters that a 10-country coalition had joined in the military campaign in a bid "to protect and defend the legitimate government" of Yemen President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

"We will do whatever it takes in order to protect the legitimate government of Yemen from falling," Jubeir said.


He told reporters that Washington was not participating in the military operation, but U.S. officials said the United States was providing support to Saudi Arabia as it carries military operation in Yemen, according to Al Arabiya News.

Al Arabiya News Channel said Egypt was taking part in the coalition with ground, naval and air forces.

The Saudi-led military coalition declares Yemen’s airspace as “restricted area.”

Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman had warned Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, against advancing toward Aden.

The Houthis have joined force with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen.

Yemeni Foreign Minister Riad Yassine told Al Arabiya News Channel that the operations would continue until the Houthis accept to sit down for peace talks and backtrack on all measures taken since their occupation of the capital Sanaa last September.

“We do not recognize any of what happened after September 21,” Yassine told Al Arabiya News, saying the military operation would help the southern Yemenis “regain confidence.”

Demonstrations reportedly broke out in Yemen’s Hadramout and Aden sin support of the Saudi airstrikes on the Houthi militia.

The military operation came shortly after Arab Gulf states, barring Oman, announced that they have decided to “repel Houthi aggression” in neighboring Yemen, following a request from the country’s President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

In their joint statement Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait said they "decided to repel Houthi militias, al-Qaeda and ISIS [Islamic State of Iraq and Syria] in the country.”

The Gulf states warned that the Houthi coup in Yemen represented a “major threat” to the region’s stability.

The Gulf states also accused the Iranian-backed militia of conducting military drills on the border of Saudi Arabia with “heavy weapons.”

In an apparent reference to Iran, the Gulf statement said the “Houthi militia is backed by regional powers in order for it to be their base of influence.”

The Gulf states said they had monitored the situation and the Houthi coup in Yemen with “great pain” and accused the Shiite militia of failing to respond to warnings from the United Nations Security Council as well as the GCC.

The statement stressed that the Arab states had sought over the previous period to restore stability in Yemen, noting the last initiative to host peace talks under the auspices of the GCC.

In a letter sent the U.N. Security Council and seen by Al Arabiya News, Hadi requested “immediate support for the legitimate authority with all means and necessary measures to protect Yemen and repel the aggression of the Houthi militia that is expected at any time on the city of Aden and the province of Taiz, Marib, al-Jouf [and] an-Baidah."

In his letter Hadi said such support was also needed to control “the missile capability that was looted” by the Houthi militias.

Hadi also told the Council that he had requested from the Arab Gulf states and the Arab League “immediate support with all means and necessary measures, including the military intervention to protect Yemen and its people from the ongoing Houthi aggression.”

Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 04:37 - GMT 01:37

(Sorry if this has already been posted)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Horus said:


> Nothing in Pakistani media or on official channels.


it was Headline in AL arabiya i saw it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## topgun047

So what is the stance of Russia and China on this issue ?
India is clueless as usual imo.


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And do what? would Pak annex troubled Afghanistan? or even think about it .. nope.. they (saudis) arent going to risk that...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new... Afghanistan after Soviet defeat? Somalia? countless examples...



We dont have the money... saudis do...
When in history we did have money (mughal empire) afghanistan was annexed


----------



## topgun047

Mrc said:


> GCC should annex yemen for that very reason...



No,changing international boundaries is not a child's play.
International community will not allow that


----------



## RepublicOk

Sunni countries ganging up on Shia Houthi.. Looks like a sectarian war.. Problem might spill over to other parts of the region. 
Be safe Middle East..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Kamal_dbk said:


> it was Headline in AL arabiya i saw it



Please post a link.


----------



## SQ8

Frogman said:


> Still find it odd that the US after having a significant intelligence and SF presence in Yemen has completely washed its hands of the problem, simply leaving it to the coalition, like yep we're done here.



Well, the US was eventually going to get tired of having to do protect the the GCC like they are some defenceless little girls. What are all those weapon purchases useful for? Parades?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Sudan closes all Iranis Shiites Organistations.
Part of the strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Kamal_dbk said:


> egypt knew about the strike , the frigates sailed yesterday and all our embassy members left yesterday , now we understand why



Wow you understood. Any ways how is egypt going to assist? what frigates have been positioned? Is egypt going to strike from sea?


----------



## Mrc

Horus said:


> Nothing in Pakistani media or on official channels.




Pakistani troops landed in taif few days back to "participate in excercise"..
I think they will remain their in reserve for security of holy sites... i dont think pakistan will be or should be a part in any other way


----------



## A.Rafay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> with an army like Yemens... im amased how the houthis didnt pull this off a few years ago:
> 
> Yemeni soldiers against houthis:
> View attachment 207568
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is fingering KSA... which will further screw the already screwed regional countries.... i fear bahrain might be next.
> 
> 
> 
> its all politics.. the guy whom you sheltered is now supporting houthis.. as for bahrain.. hope shit doesnt hit the fan there.


Iran is destabilizing the region with sectarian wars and it must be stopped. Yemen is too important to be taken and used as a proxy by Iran. KSA's actions are understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> They have left it to Saudis for an election is coming...



There's always an election coming when its time for action it seems. The US reaction:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

anatolia said:


> can you now confirm that pakistan is part of operation?



Pakistan might help indirectly


----------



## Saif al-Arab

topgun047 said:


> So what is the stance of Russia and China on this issue ?
> India is clueless as usual imo.



India's biggest trade partner by far is the Arab world. I think that the bilateral trade reached 200 billion dollars last year if I am not mistaken. Millions of Indians are based in the Arab world too (mainly GCC). India will remain neutral. Too much to risk otherwise. Anyway this conflict does not concern India although Yemen and India have had cordial ties since ancient times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

at the same time two Pakistani light commando battalions are also sent to saudia for exercise something fishy


----------



## Kompromat

Flight navigation has stopped over the war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Screambowl

A.Rafay said:


> Iran is destabilizing the region with sectarian wars and it must be stopped. Yemen is too important to be taken and used as a proxy by Iran. KSA's actions are understandable.


This is possibly not Iran's work.


----------



## MICA

الوطن | "العربية": مصر و4 دول أعلنوا رغبتهم المشاركة عسكريا لمواجهة الحوثيين 

5 countries decided to join against houthis "EGYPT , PAKISTAN , SUDAN , MOROCCO , Jordan" 

and i saw it Live too @al arabiya but i can't link it , it was Aired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Horus said:


> Flight navigation has stopped over the war zone.



No fly zone created. That means more airstrikes will happen within hours


----------



## Frogman

Oscar said:


> Well, the US was eventually going to get tired of having to do protect the the GCC like they are some defenceless little girls. What are all those weapon purchases useful for? Parades?



Hey! You can't knock a good parade. With the US pulling out and the coalition focusing on the Houthis AQAP must be having the time of its life, especially with the US int and SF which was predominantly involved in HVT hunting gone.


----------



## Kompromat

Zarrar Alvi said:


> at the same time two Pakistani light commando battalions are also sent to saudia for exercise something fishy



To Taif 



Screambowl said:


> No fly zone created. That means more airstrikes will happen within hours




They are already having an effect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580908164285112322


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mrc said:


> We dont have the money... saudis do...
> When in history we did have money (mughal empire) afghanistan was annexed



We arent the mughal empire... as for money.. well money dont buy everything... nor does it turn zombies into candy loving pumpkins..


----------



## Screambowl

Kamal_dbk said:


> الوطن | "العربية": مصر و4 دول أعلنوا رغبتهم المشاركة عسكريا لمواجهة الحوثيين
> 
> 5 countries decided to join against houthis "EGYPT , PAKISTAN , SUDAN , MOROCCO , Jordan"
> 
> and i saw it Live too @al arabiya but i can't link it , it was Aired



So Pakistan is again fighting an invited war. Damn..


----------



## Decisive Storm

*TURKEY* is PART of the coalition.  

Let's clean all the mess.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.Rafay said:


> Iran is destabilizing the region with sectarian wars and it must be stopped. Yemen is too important to be taken and used as a proxy by Iran. KSA's actions are understandable.



They are doing the same in return... nobodys hands are clean in this war or "wars".


----------



## anatolia

Screambowl said:


> Pakistan might help indirectly


yes maybe 


Screambowl said:


> Pakistan might help indirectly


maybe if they need Pakistan that much.but i think Egypt and SA is enough.



Hechmi Seif said:


> *TURKEY* is PART of the coalition.


thats impossible


----------



## MICA

Screambowl said:


> Wow you understood. Any ways how is egypt going to assist? what frigates have been positioned? Is egypt going to strike from sea?


Egyptian navy are there for securing bab el mandeb strait and block possible "iran" help from the sea , i don't know which frigates but saw someone mentioned Perry class and the ambassador corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are doing the same in return... nobodys hands are clean in this war or "wars".



The Arab world did not start it. There were no such problems when Iran was ruled by sane people.

What a "coincidence" that the region went retard in 1979 after the "glorious Islamic" revolution and the Iranian Arab Mullah's gained power.

Did Iran expect to get flavors in return after meddling in the Arab world and spreading terrorism?



Kamal_dbk said:


> Egyptian navy are there for securing bab el mandeb strait and block possible "iran" help from the sea , i don't know which frigates but saw someone mentioned Perry class and the ambassador corvette



That strait is one of the most important straits in the world. I read that 25-33% of the world's sea traffic goes through the Red Sea and thus the Bab el Mandeb Strait. That's a huge percentage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

rubyjackass said:


> May be. But there is no independent confirmation so far. Our PDF members could not count 10 countries likely to join the coalition. So may be the ambassador was simply talking strong for propaganda.


So I went and checked, it was the KSA ambassador, not the Yemeni ambassador that made the 10 countries claim.

Arab Saudi and allies strike Huthi in Yemen - The Express Tribune

The claim is credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

anatolia said:


> thats thats impossible



Emirates Now.

Why ?


----------



## Screambowl

Kamal_dbk said:


> Egyptian navy are there for securing bab el mandeb strait and block possible "iran" help from the sea , i don't know which frigates but saw someone mentioned Perry class and the ambassador corvette


Block Iran? Well wont Israel do that? and why would Iran enter from sea? they will be caught within seconds. i dont think Iran is doing this.


----------



## Mrc

anatolia said:


> yes maybe
> 
> maybe if they need Pakistan that much.but i think Egypt and SA is enough.
> 
> 
> thats impossible




Pakistani and turkish PM did visit KSA in same week few weeks back...

But i still feel both turkey and pak will stay away from direct conflict and only help if required


----------



## MICA

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Arab world did not start it. There were no such problems when Iran was ruled by sane people.
> 
> What a "coincidence" that the region went retard in 1979 after the "glorious Islamic" revolution and the Iranian Arab Mullah's gained power.
> 
> Did Iran expect to get flavors in return after meddling in the Arab world and spreading terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> That strait is one of the most important straits in the world. I read that 25-33% of the world's sea traffic goes through the Red Sea and thus the Bab el Mandeb Strait. That's a huge percentage.


and it's the main gate for Suez canal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@Mrc bro mughals cam via Afghanistan... they already had it at first place..


----------



## Kompromat

White House's official statement. 

Statement by NSC Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan on the Situation in Yemen | The White House

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Screambowl said:


> So Pakistan is again fighting an invited war. Damn..



So why are you guys getting your panties in a twist?



Saif al-Arab said:


> The Arab world did not start it. There were no such problems when Iran was ruled by sane people.
> 
> What a "coincidence" that the region went retard in 1979 after the "glorious Islamic" revolution and the Iranian Arab Mullah's gained power.
> 
> Did Iran expect to get flavors in return after meddling in the Arab world and spreading terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> That strait is one of the most important straits in the world. I read that 25-33% of the world's sea traffic goes through the Red Sea and thus the Bab el Mandeb Strait. That's a huge percentage.



Sure.. nobody started it first.. it was the fukin aliens.. damn them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Goenitz said:


> @Mrc bro mughals cam via Afghanistan... they already had it at first place..



Mughals were originally from uzbekistan of mongol inheritance ...they annexed afghanistan once with uzbek empire and second time with mughal empire... but thats not the topic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

anatolia said:


> thats impossible



Why ?


----------



## Kompromat

Abdel Khalek Al-Houthi , Yousef al-Madani and Youssel al-Fishi killed in airstrikes: reports 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/middle-east/2015/03/26/Reports-top-Houhti-military-commanders-killed-in-Saudi-airstrikes.html…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So why are you guys getting your panties in a twist?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. nobody started it first.. it was the fukin aliens.. damn them.



What I wrote is based on facts though and observations that anyone can take a look at and study for himself.

Anyway it does not matter. The Arab world will do what is necessary if threatened by Iran which is a dwarf on all fronts compared to the Arab world should they wish to commit collective suicide by declaring a war against most of the Arab world. Or KSA alone.


----------



## anatolia

Hechmi Seif said:


> Why ?


simply at this point SA and allies do not need help.you are enough strong to handle it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So why are you guys getting your panties in a twist?.



what i believe that , never indulge in the idiocy of arab world which bring wars to your door step. After this pakistan should make it sure, that it only remains in the gulf, and does not proceed towards the subcontinent. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Statement by NSC Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan on the Situation in Yemen*

The United States *strongly condemns* ongoing military actions taken by the *Houthis against the elected government of Yemen.* These actions have caused widespread instability and chaos that threaten the safety and well-being of all Yemeni citizens.

The United States has been in close contact with President Hadi and our regional partners. In response to the deteriorating security situation, Saudi Arabia, Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) members, and others will undertake military action to defend Saudi Arabia’s border and to protect Yemen’s legitimate government. As announced by GCC members earlier tonight, they are taking this action at the request of Yemeni President Abdo Rabbo Mansour Hadi.

The United States coordinates closely with Saudi Arabia and our GCC partners on issues related to their security and our shared interests. In support of GCC actions to defend against Houthi violence, *President Obama has authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations.* While U.S. forces are not taking direct military action in Yemen in support of this effort, we are establishing a *Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate U.S. military and intelligence support.*

At the same time, the United States continues to closely monitor terrorist threats posed by al-Qa’ida in the Arabian Peninsula and will continue to take action as necessary to disrupt continuing, imminent threats to the United States and our citizens.

*We strongly urge the Houthis to halt immediately their destabilizing military actions and return to negotiations as part of the political dialogue.* The international community has spoken clearly through the UN Security Council and in other fora that the violent takeover of Yemen by an armed faction is unacceptable and that a legitimate political transition – long sought by the Yemeni people – can be accomplished only through political negotiations and a consensus agreement among all of the parties.



*US Join by Logistics & Intelligence.
They are gone*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Screambowl said:


> what i believe that , never indulge in the idiocy of arab world which bring wars to your door step. After this pakistan should make it sure, that it only remains in the gulf, and does not proceed towards the subcontinent. Thats all I am saying.


Firstly : We arent getting directly involved in any "Regional" conflict.
Second: Pakistan is a part of greater middle east... what happens there effects us not you.
Third: Not your problem.



Saif al-Arab said:


> What I wrote is based on facts though and observations that anyone can take a look at and study for himself.
> 
> Anyway it does not matter. The Arab world will do what is necessary if threatened by Iran which is a dwarf on all fronts compared to the Arab world should they wish to commit collective suicide by declaring a war against most of the Arab world. Or KSA alone.



Whoever started it doesnt matter... what matters is who is playing it and who is paying for it... 

Players : KSA & Iran

Payer : Innocent Abdullahs,Alis in Syria,Iraq and now Yemen.


----------



## Yaduveer

And they talk about muslim Ummah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Firstly : We arent getting directly involved in any "Regional" conflict.
> Second: Pakistan is a part of greater middle east... what happens there effects us not you.
> Third: Not your problem.


good if you are not getting directly involved. And the rest whatever you said is time pass.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Screambowl said:


> good if you are not getting directly involved. And the rest whatever you said is time pass.



How is that "time pass" ?


----------



## Decisive Storm

anatolia said:


> simply at this point SA and allies do not need help.you are enough strong to handle it..



A Brother in need is a brother indeed. 

KSA can Fully support Turkey even if they are targeted by Another much more big ennemy. 
Let's say a bad GP for e.g.


----------



## Screambowl

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How is that "time pass" ?


Will explain, some other time right now, its situation critical.


----------



## Kiarash

Karbala liberated.The path of Quds goes through Mecca now.


----------



## Yaduveer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Firstly : We arent getting directly involved in any "Regional" conflict.
> Second: Pakistan is a part of greater middle east... what happens there effects us not you.
> Third: Not your problem.
> .



Any thing happening in Indian Ocean affects India.India's interest lies with peaceful middle east from where $40 billion remittance and major share of petroleum come to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

SipahSalar said:


> Interestingly Pakistan sent an unknown number of soldiers to KSA three or four days ago in the name of Samsam exercise. An exercise that did not bear even a single mention in Pakistani newspapers or news channels.


Interesting development,


----------



## Frogman

Kiarash said:


> Karbala liberated.The path of Quds goes through Mecca now.
> View attachment 207576

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Screambowl said:


> Will explain, some other time right now, its situation critical.



BS.


----------



## Screambowl

Horus said:


> Abdel Khalek Al-Houthi , Yousef al-Madani and Youssel al-Fishi killed in airstrikes: reports
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/middle-east/2015/03/26/Reports-top-Houhti-military-commanders-killed-in-Saudi-airstrikes.html…



How precise could they be within just hours of initiating the strike. Looks like they already had all intel related to them. This is fast but sounds mischevous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

Kiarash said:


> Karbala liberated.The path of Quds goes through Mecca now.
> View attachment 207576


کاش خواب سچے ہوتے


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FO clearly stated that we would like to "mediate" ... not that we are doing that right now.
> 
> As for sunni shia bs.. thats not going to work in Pak.. even if Pak supports ksa.



It seems Iran is trying to start sunni shia bs everywhere so they can reestablish the "Persian empire" and avenge qasidiyah. Most Pakistanis want no part of such shit but if Iran is going to push around Sunnis left and right through their proxies then obviously sides will have to be chosen. Pakistani shias are more pro Iran then most Iranians, just today some Pakistani shia insulted Hazrat Omar RA for the sake of defending his Iranian mullahs. You are the one exception to this but regardless as a Sunni when I see shit like that it makes it harder for me not to put on sectarian goggles when shias already have their own strapped on.



Kiarash said:


> Karbala liberated.The path of Quds goes through Mecca now.
> View attachment 207576



@DESERT FIGHTER case in point.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Decisive Storm

Yaduveer said:


> And they talk about muslim Ummah



'' And if two factions among the believers should *fight*, then make settlement between the two. But* if one of them oppresses the other*, * then fight against the one that oppresses until it returns to the ordinance of Allah .* And if it returns, then make settlement between them in justice and act justly. Indeed, Allah loves those who act justly. ''

Quran 49:9.

Ummah in *ACTION. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> How precise could they be within just hours of initiating the strike. Looks like they already had all intel related to them. This is fast but sounds mischevous.



Of course. The operation was long in planning as that is militaries are supposed to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yaduveer said:


> Any thing happening in Indian Ocean affects India.India's interest lies with peaceful middle east from where $40 billion remittance and major share of petroleum come to India.









You are an irrelevant country wrt the topic being discussed.. you are acting like an insecure chica looking for attention.. when nobody seems to give a fuk.


Just coz you have a few million labourers working in GCC dont mean shit in terms of geopolitics etc.



Kiarash said:


> Karbala liberated.The path of Quds goes through Mecca now.
> View attachment 207576



Just hope the path doesnt end up in tehran... the game is bloody..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are an irrelevant country wrt the topic being discussed.. you are acting like an insecure chica looking for attention.. when nobody seems to give a fuk.
> 
> 
> Just coz you have a few million labourers working in GCC dont mean shit in terms of geopolitics etc.



Indians trying to act important, they cannot even influence the Maldives but a conflict in the middle east they will get involved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screambowl

Horus said:


> Of course. The operation was long in planning as that is militaries are supposed to do.



But if you compare it with ops in afg and irq, they took a lot of time. Is this because shia sunni thing, where majority is supporting the strike against these irani supported groups and is easy for coalition to operate?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Screambowl said:


> what i believe that , never indulge in the idiocy of arab world which bring wars to your door step. After this pakistan should make it sure, that it only remains in the gulf, and does not proceed towards the subcontinent. Thats all I am saying.


why bring india into every thread we dont care about that country please leave this thread or dont drag india into it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

Screambowl said:


> How precise could they be within just hours of initiating the strike. Looks like they already had all intel related to them. This is fast but sounds mischevous.


previous govt assets.. SOU send in before attack.. or may be hoax to demoralize enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

KingMamba said:


> Indians trying to act important, they cannot even influence the Maldives but a conflict in the middle east they will get involved in.



They know the answer, thats why they did not call us. Simple. When us and other gulf countries asked India to send it troops to fight against isis.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> It seems Iran is trying to start sunni shia bs everywhere so they can reestablish the "Persian empire" and avenge qasidiyah. Most Pakistanis want no part of such shit but if Iran is going to push around Sunnis left and right through their proxies then obviously sides will have to be chosen. Pakistani shias are more pro Iran then most Iranians, just today some Pakistani shia insulted Hazrat Omar RA for the sake of defending his Iranian mullahs. You are the one exception to this but regardless as a Sunni when I see shit like that it makes it harder for me not to put on sectarian goggles when shias already have their own strapped on.
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER case in point.



In a populations there are always a bunch of fucktards.. some like the guy you encountered or some the turds i encountered on this forum..


----------



## jammersat

The saudis are indeed dumb , they go to any length to re-create the iraq war scenario, pathetic at best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> But if you compare it with ops in afg and irq, they took a lot of time. Is this because shia sunni thing, where majority is supporting the strike against these irani supported groups and is easy for coalition to operate?



Saudi SOF units have been operating in Yemen on ISR missions for a long time.

Change your signature pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Horus

This @Superboy is not funny anymore. Can't you stop his nonsense or at least limit it in serious threads? It's not funny to read the same retarded comments in every thread. It was funny the first few times but not for the 1012th time.

Thanks.

@Kiarash 

Slow done on the heroin for God's sake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

KingMamba said:


> It seems Iran is trying to start sunni shia bs everywhere so they can reestablish the "Persian empire" and avenge qasidiyah. Most Pakistanis want no part of such shit but if Iran is going to push around Sunnis left and right through their proxies then obviously sides will have to be chosen. Pakistani shias are more pro Iran then most Iranians, just today some Pakistani shia insulted Hazrat Omar RA for the sake of defending his Iranian mullahs. You are the one exception to this but regardless as a Sunni when I see shit like that it makes it harder for me not to put on sectarian goggles when shias already have their own strapped on.
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER case in point.


if some one nuke IRAN that day will be the best day of my life the shittest country on this planet along with india


----------



## Mrc

Aljazeera english showing pakistan egypt and sudan in coalition. No word on turkey caz still an empty slot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Zarrar Alvi said:


> why bring india into every thread we dont care about that country please leave this thread or dont drag india into it



Who is bringing India? not interested in his arab idiocy. Just make sure they dont come along you at door steps. Thats all what i said.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frogman said:


> View attachment 207578



Farsis.


----------



## KingMamba

Zarrar Alvi said:


> if some one nuke IRAN that day will be the best day of my life the shittest country on this planet along with india



No country can be as shitty as India though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Zarrar Alvi said:


> if some one nuke IRAN that day will be the best day of my life the shittest country on this planet along with india



You have nukes , but instead you gave them to iran ,


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Screambowl said:


> Who is bringing India? not interested in his arab idiocy. Just make sure they dont come along you at door steps. Thats all what i said.


the fight is in yemen before it reaches the subcontinent it will first need to destroy iran to reach the subcontinent and i dont think so it will happen


----------



## Decisive Storm

Mrc said:


> Aljazeera english showing pakistan egypt and sudan in coalition. No word on turkey caz still an empty slot



May be because Turkey should have Parliament approval before.

Wait & See.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

jammersat said:


> You have nukes , but instead you gave them to iran ,


thanks to our SHIA brothers pure Iranian slaves who gave all the stuff to iran screw them


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarrar Alvi said:


> if some one nuke IRAN that day will be the best day of my life the shittest country on this planet along with india



I wouldnt mind another location.. if you know what i mean.


In the end its national interest that should be our priority.. whatever serves the country is the best option... we have seen "ummah" real close... **** that... we gotta look for our interests now.. like other sane countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Ok india is completely irrelevant here...


----------



## jammersat

That's another war the saudi royal might won , you are being tricked , away from iraq


----------



## Screambowl

Horus said:


> Saudi SOF units have been operating in Yemen on ISR missions for a long time.
> 
> Change your signature pls.


I will chage after few hrs

looks like they got friendly environment there. This was quick.


----------



## Kompromat

Here comes the Naval blockade. 







[twitter=media]580914642475614208[/media]

@Mosamania - What did i tell you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Please stick to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarrar Alvi said:


> thanks to our SHIA brothers pure Iranian slaves who gave all the stuff to iran screw them



Dont tell me AQ Khan was an "evil" shia bogey man woooo...

shit like this brings tears in my eyes.. @KingMamba

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Horus
> 
> This @Superboy is not funny anymore. Can't you stop his nonsense or at least limit it in serious threads? It's not funny to read the same retarded comments in every thread. It was funny the first few times but not for the 1012th time.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @Kiarash
> 
> Slow done on the heroin for God's sake!



He's banned from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Zarrar Alvi said:


> thanks to our SHIA brothers pure Iranian slaves who gave all the stuff to iran screw them


There are more christians in pakistan than Shia , so that's unlikely


----------



## KingMamba

jammersat said:


> You have nukes , but instead you gave them to iran ,



Was not Pakistani government and IAEA later said it was non-military in nature. If Iran has nukes it is the doing of your own scientists.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wouldnt mind another location.. if you know what i mean.
> 
> 
> In the end its national interest that should be our priority.. whatever serves the country is the best option... we have seen "ummah" real close... **** that... we gotta look for our interests now.. like other sane countries..


that ummah was all bullshit they used us and back stabbed us by supporting cave men screw all of them.. PAKISTAN ZIndabad ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yaduveer said:


> Look at mirror:A failing state trying to look important.



@Horus can you make shit turd disappear.. thanks.


----------



## jammersat

KingMamba said:


> Was not Pakistani government and IAEA later said it was non-military in nature. If Iran has nukes it is the doing of your own scientists.


No one knows for sure , some say they were trained in italy , some say it was north korea , but most people point the finger at pakistan.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

jammersat said:


> There are more christians in pakistan than Shia , so that's unlikely


there are more jews in iran than in isreal maybe Israel helped you who knows enemies on media.. brothers in reality israel+iran = SaTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

jammersat said:


> The saudis are indeed dumb , they go to any length to re-create the iraq war scenario, pathetic at best



I dont know if it was you but some one here told me that, before any op takes place, the supreme leader gives permission. Without his permission no operation can begin. In this case, what exactly Iran will achieve, if Irran is actually involved as presented by the arbis. And how do you take Israeli factor into account?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarrar Alvi said:


> that ummah was all bullshit they used us and back stabbed us by supporting cave men screw all of them.. PAKISTAN ZIndabad ..



Now repeat the holy oath behind me..

Im loyal to the state of Pak.. **** sects or religious affiliations... loyality to my country and countrymen first.. and last... ameen...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

Horus said:


> Here comes the Naval blockade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [twitter=media]580914642475614208[/media]
> 
> @Mosamania - What did i tell you



Can any one confirm if this blockade has been enforced by Egypt?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Now repeat the holy oath behind me..
> 
> Im loyal to the state of Pak.. **** sects or religious affiliations... loyality to my country and countrymen first.. and last... ameen...


hahahahahaha i agree my lord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Paratrooper landing of GCC Special Forces in Aden. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

by the way which area is controlled by the hothis tribe??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarrar Alvi said:


> hahahahahaha i agree my lord



Congrats you are now a Pak and pure of all impurities and sins... May the light guide you to the right path.. the path our founding fathers chose.ameen.


----------



## thesolar65

I wonder who are piloting/flying the Saudi Fighters planes??


----------



## jammersat

Screambowl said:


> I dont know if it was you but some one here told me that, before any op takes place, the supreme leader gives permission. Without his permission no operation can begin. In this case, what exactly Iran will achieve, if Irran is actually involved as presented by the arbis. And how do you take Israeli factor into account?



I was talking about the saudis , i didn't knew they had supreme leader , but iran is unlikely to meddle , the houthis are a trick , the real objective is iraq , and the saudis are dumb enough to roll in their american equipment wherever the Farsis want them to , be it bahrain or san'aa 

as for israelis , well they can bark in the media , a barking jew won't fight



thesolar65 said:


> I wonder who are piloting/flying the Saudi Fighters planes??


Their women , they want to drive


----------



## KingMamba

jammersat said:


> There are more christians in pakistan than Shia , so that's unlikely



Pakistan has 3 million Christians but around 40-50 million shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jammersat said:


> I was talking about the saudis , i didn't knew they had supreme leader , but iran is unlikely to meddle , the houthis are a trick , the real objective is iraq , and the saudis are dumb enough to roll in their american equipment wherever the Farsis want them to , be it bahrain or san'aa
> 
> as for israelis , well they can bark in the media , a barking jew won't fight



Why fight when they can get the job done by barking alone?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

jammersat said:


> I was talking about the saudis , i didn't knew they had supreme leader , but iran is unlikely to meddle , the houthis are a trick , the real objective is iraq , and the saudis are dumb enough to roll in their american equipment wherever the Farsis want them to , be it bahrain or san'aa
> 
> as for israelis , well they can bark in the media , a barking jew won't fight
> 
> 
> Their women , they want to drive


he is asking about saudia not about iran


----------



## jammersat

Zarrar Alvi said:


> by the way which area is controlled by the hothis tribe??


the former communist regime ....


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> I will chage after few hrs
> 
> looks like they got friendly environment there. This was quick.



RSAF seems to have swept the skies in a Blitz!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

KingMamba said:


> Pakistan has 3 million Christians but around 40-50 million shias.


ignore his stats both iran and india are chuddi buddies they give stats from their anus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

jammersat said:


> I was talking about the saudis , i didn't knew they had supreme leader , but iran is unlikely to meddle , the houthis are a trick , the real objective is iraq , and the saudis are dumb enough to roll in their american equipment wherever the Farsis want them to , be it bahrain or san'aa
> 
> as for israelis , well they can bark in the media , a barking jew won't fight
> 
> 
> Their women , they want to drive



No, i was talking about iranian supreme leader, only iran has it. My question was, if your supreme leader has given permission to creat pro shia milita grp in yemen to fight against sunnis, basically as told by arbis.


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont tell me AQ Khan was an "evil" shia bogey man woooo...
> 
> shit like this brings tears in my eyes.. @KingMamba



@Zarrar Alvi AQ Khan was the one who gave them some info, he was no shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Zarrar Alvi said:


> that ummah was all bullshit they used us and back stabbed us by supporting cave men screw all of them.. PAKISTAN ZIndabad ..


we can't be aloof from our surroundings...if they didn't help that is one extremism..if we don't care that would be next.. point is past is past.. from now on we should handle matter more sensibly and maturely...


----------



## jammersat

Screambowl said:


> And how do you take Israeli factor into account?



I guess israelis are just sad , they are not being taken into account , it used to be every fight in the region was an israeli fight in the media , now they are just plain irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

More details on force posture. 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ighter-jets-deployed-for-Yemen-campaign-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Zarrar Alvi said:


> by the way which area is controlled by the hothis tribe??



Previously only Sa'ada Province.
Now, northern Provinces.

Soon they will return to their caves in Sa'ada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Screambowl said:


> No, i was talking about iranian supreme leader, only iran has it. My question was, if your supreme leader has given permission to creat pro shia milita grp in yemen to fight against sunnis, basically as told by arbis.


i doubt he gave such an order , if the houthis sympathize with iran , it's because of their hatred for the rich , like the shia's in eastern saudi arabia .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

KingMamba said:


> @Zarrar Alvi AQ Khan was the one who gave them some info, he was no shia.


 ok yea he him self provided them with info all the MI and ISI guys were not involved why all of them were retired from army aftre that BS by AQ khan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@KingMamba as i said.. there are always a few assholes in a big population.. what matters is that those assholes are purged... and dont reach a stage where they fuk up the whole equation.. if you know what i mean.


P.S: i used "explicit" language coz it adds flavour to the discussion aswell as you can express alot of emotions in just one work for e.g f...k. (* now this could be a f.. given at a moment of extreme sorrow or happiness).

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Zarrar Alvi said:


> ok yea he him self provided them with info all the MI and ISI guys were not involved why all of them were retired from army aftre that BS by AQ khan


He was just making money.


----------



## syedali73

Well, KSA has a track record of oppressing minorities and meddling in other's affairs. Am I surprised of KSA's aggression, no? Is this going to be a piece of cake? Perhaps not. Establishing a NFZ is one thing, earning legitimacy to a hugely corrupt and unpopular government is quite another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

The Sunni's hate for iran and the so called shia , so backfired , they shot themselves in the "foot"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580932661658529793

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

jammersat said:


> i doubt he gave such an order , if the houthis sympathize with iran , it's because of their hatred for the rich , like the shia's in eastern saudi arabia .



If that is the scenario then, it is also possible that easter saudi arabia can see some action too. But in that case the only non possibility of this is that on their east is only sea and no land hence no movement of groups from other country.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

No mention of Pakistani airforce involvement yet.


----------



## Kompromat

If the number of jets stated is correct, i can safely say that Yemeni Air Force no longer exists or has been incapacitated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

syedali73 said:


> Well, KSA has a track record of oppressing minorities and meddling in other's affairs. Am I surprised of KSA's aggression, no? Is this going to be a piece of cake? Perhaps not. Establishing a NFZ is one thing, earning legitimacy to a hugely corrupt and unpopular government is quite another.



*Oppressing minorities by supporting Legitimate ELECTED Gov-President ?*


----------



## jammersat

Screambowl said:


> If that is the scenario then, it is also possible that easter saudi arabia can see some action too. But in that case the only non possibility of this is that on their east is only sea and no land hence no movement of groups from other country.



No , i don't think eastern saudi arabia will see any "action" , that was back in the 2011 , but i gave you a solid reason why saudi is made to intervene , if you go to dubai , you see there are two types of arabs , rich ones and filthy rich , that's the difference between sunni and shia in the arab world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Ahmed Jo said:


> No mention of Pakistani airforce involvement yet.



Political support.
Military in need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Ahmed Jo said:


> No mention of Pakistani airforce involvement yet.



Even if there is, it would be PAF pilots in RSAF jets. Pakistan won't overtly join this drive given our own geopolitical realities. Pakistan's role remains to be confirmed or denied by our authorities yet, just like Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*EGYPTIAN Warships' Fleet forces the Iranians to withdraw from the Strait of Bab el Mandeb.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syedali73

jammersat said:


> The Sunni's hate for iran and the so called shia , so backfired , they shot themselves in the "foot"


It is not really Sunni hate for Shia but historical Arab hate for Persians, for it is more racial than anything else. And thanks to the interactions with my Iranian friends, the same racial superiority complex exists on the other side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Hechmi Seif said:


> *EGYPTIAN Warships' Fleet forces the Iranians to withdraw from the Strait of Bab el Mandeb.*



Source?


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Chairman of the Armed Services Committee in the Senate, John McCain : We understand the reasons for Saudi Arabia and others to do this step.*


----------



## OrionHunter

Serpentine said:


> Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.


UN? The US and its pet poodles controls the UN. Saudi Arabia is America's banker. So, do you think for a moment that the lame duck UN will intervene? Not a chance. *This is clear Saudi aggression against a sovereign country.* It's the law of the jungle that prevails in the Middle East. And the US and its lackeys are behind the turmoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

syedali73 said:


> It is not really Sunni hate for Shia but historical Arab hate for Persians, for it is more racial than anything else. And thanks to the interactions with my Iranian friends, the same racial superiority complex exists on the other side too.


That's right , when the only racism is white racism , then it becomes "sacreligious"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

OrionHunter said:


> UN? The US and its pet poodles controls the UN. Saudi Arabia is America's banker. So, do you think for a moment that the lame duck UN will intervene? Not a chance. This is clear Saudi aggression against a sovereign country. It's the law of the jungle that prevails in the Middle East. And the US is behind the turmoil.


Not aggression if the legitimate government of yemen wants it.


----------



## Decisive Storm

Horus said:


> Source?



Wesal TV account on tweeter.


----------



## Goenitz

Make our priority....
1.Does this war affect us .. yes or no
2. Can we make settlement among parties..
3. Any , saudia or iran gets weak, ISIS gets strong.
4. Strong ISIS means TTP allegiance group gets strong
5.M.Omer gets weak , welcome ISIS in afghanistan...
@Kiarash
then stop iran... why she is dragging oters into coflict


----------



## Decisive Storm

OrionHunter said:


> UN? The US and its pet poodles controls the UN. Saudi Arabia is America's banker. So, do you think for a moment that the lame duck UN will intervene? Not a chance. *This is clear Saudi aggression against a sovereign country.* It's the law of the jungle that prevails in the Middle East. And the US and its lackeys are behind the turmoil.



*International LAW* allow sovereign countries to seek military help from others.
And this is what happened.
Don't be foolish.



Goenitz said:


> Make our priority....
> 1.Does this war affect us .. yes or no
> 2. Can we make settlement among parties..
> 3. Any , saudia or iran gets weak, *ISIS* gets strong.
> 4. Strong ISIS means TTP alleged group gets strong
> 5.M.Omer gets weak , welcome ISIS in afghanistam...




*Actually, ISIS is an Irani product.

I will make a thread about this.*


----------



## jammersat

i'm personally not mad at saudi for intervening , any war that is not israel's war makes me happy


----------



## Decisive Storm

jammersat said:


> i'm personally not mad at saudi for intervening , any war that is not israel's war makes me happy



Then why you want to fight your 'supposed brothers'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

UNSC has given sanction to GCC to take action. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## A1Kaid

OrionHunter said:


> UN? The US and its pet poodles controls the UN. Saudi Arabia is America's banker. So, do you think for a moment that the lame duck UN will intervene? Not a chance. *This is clear Saudi aggression against a sovereign country.* It's the law of the jungle that prevails in the Middle East. And the US and its lackeys are behind the turmoil.



AFAIK Government of Yemen requested military help from KSA. It is not aggression against sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Hechmi Seif said:


> Then why you want to fight your 'supposed brothers'.


I don't want to fight anyone , i said i'm happy it's not another israeli war , any war in the middle east used to be connected to israel and how badass they are both covert and overt , this is not the case , israel doesn't have a bit to comment on yemen , so that makes me happy personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

If Iran doesn't help Huthis (which i think it won't), it will be discredited immensely in the eyes of its other regional proxies.

#Yemen trending in Pakistan now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

Horus said:


> If Iran doesn't help Huthis (which i think it won't), it will be discredited immensely in the eyes of its other regional proxies.
> 
> #Yemen trending in Pakistan now.
> 
> View attachment 207596



Is yemen important because of it's geographical proximity?


----------



## Mosamania

4 Mig-29s shot down by the RSAF according to Al-Hadath on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

jammersat said:


> Is yemen important because of it's geographical proximity?



To Pakistan you mean?



Mosamania said:


> 4 Mig-29s shot down by the RSAF according to Al-Hadath on TV.



If the figures of jets involved is correct, then it might explain how the Saudi coalition attained air dominance so quickly over #Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Horus said:


> If the figures of jets involved is correct, then it might explain how the Saudi coalition attained air dominance so quickly over #Yemen



Some sources talk about something like 200 warplanes, KSA on its alone 100, UAE 30.
KSA Ground Forces 150 thousand & Egypt, Pakistan, Jordan & Soudan gave their approval for a ground attack participation.
KSA, Egypt & Pakistan Naval Forces already deployed as a Blockade in the Straight of Bab Al-Mandab & in the Arabian Sea.

I think this will not escalate Unless Iran want that.


----------



## IndoUS

Any plans on expanding this for ISIS. They are also a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> To Pakistan you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> If the figures of jets involved is correct, then it might explain how the Saudi coalition attained air dominance so quickly over #Yemen


Yemeni are one of the most ill trained Armed Forces in Arab world and also was of Libya


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Saudi Arabia confirms that the military operation "Decisive Storm" did not record any losses in the Air Force.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Chairman of the Armed Services Committee in the Senate, John McCain : We understand the reasons for Saudi Arabia and others to do this step.*



McCain is a piece of shit pro israel nutjob...



Hechmi Seif said:


> Some sources talk about something like 200 warplanes, KSA on its alone 100, UAE 30.
> KSA Ground Forces 150 thousand & Egypt, Pakistan, Jordan & Soudan gave their approval for a ground attack participation.
> KSA, Egypt & Pakistan Naval Forces already deployed as a Blockade in the Straight of Bab Al-Mandab & in the Arabian Sea.
> 
> I think this will not escalate Unless Iran want that.



If those countries are involved (i doubt Pak would be) ... than no iran wouldnt.... unless it is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold1010

Horus said:


> If Iran doesn't help Huthis (which i think it won't), it will be discredited immensely in the eyes of its other regional proxies.
> ]



I would be extremely surprised if Iran helps the Houthis directly. Yemen's location alone makes that extremely difficult for Iran.


----------



## Malik Usman

Not Only Saudi's One of my Yemeni Friend Told me that Pakistani Armed Forces are also seen on Saudi Broder beside Yemen, Saudi's called them.


----------



## fawwaxs

Yemeni government loyalists have retaken airport in southern city of Aden from Shia Houthi rebels, reports say Saudi Arabia launches military operation in Yemen - envoy - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Malik Usman said:


> Not Only Saudi's One of my Yemeni Friend Told me that Pakistani Armed Forces are also seen on Saudi Broder beside Yemen, Saudi's called them.


Saudi and Pakistani are closest allies. In any operation by SA or PAK they contribute each other.


I am bit confused and worried here IMHO SA is puppet of US. It must be cleared that if majority supports Houthi in yemen is this the bad decision ?


----------



## rockstarIN

Mosamania said:


> 4 Mig-29s shot down by the RSAF according to Al-Hadath on TV.


Whats the strength of their air force ? they captured those jets recently in the conflict?


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Falcon29 

I told you this would happen, didnt I?
And Egypt in on it too, like I predicted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

KSA has launched air strikes against Houthis in Yemen at the early hours of today Thursday March 26th. Al Hazim Storm *عاصفة الحزم *is the name of this operation which includes the whole GCC as participants (except Oman). The operation will likely include Jordan, Egypt, Morocco, and perhaps Pakistan. Estimates show that 100 Saudi fighter jets were being used for the operation. The other significant participation came from the U.A.E with nearly 30 fighter jets.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/w...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Zeidis are more sunni than Shia , kill them and oppress them and in long term they will get closer to Shia .... you just forget that Zeidi Shia are far more aggressive than twelver shiia in this kind of situations .... welcome to a lose-lose game my Arab brothers ...


----------



## AUz

From what I know, Houthis want an end to corruption by the puppet, incapable president of Yemen. They gave him time and asked him nicely, he didn't listen. Hence Houthis took things into their hands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

^ Correct.

Zaidi Shias are closer to Sunnis from religious point of view than to Shias...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

AUz said:


> From what I know, Houthis want an end to corruption by the puppet, incapable president of Yemen. They gave him time and asked him nicely, he didn't listen. Hence Houthis took things into their hands



They are a bunch of terrorists enslaved by the Mullahs' regime to expand the Persian influence into the region. The same technique used in Lebanon and Iraq was used in Yemen. The Mullahs know that conquering through armies is no longer acceptable (globally speaking). Instead, they create organized militias with some superficial religious front and appearance, and a big load of slogans (mostly anti Israel and U.S for easy marketing).

The purpose of these militias is to undermine central governments by creating "failed states" that still exist, but can never function properly. Then they use their control of these failed states as a political card against their opponents.

Nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Full Moon said:


> They are a bunch of terrorists enslaved by the Mullahs' regime to expand the Persian influence into the region. Nothing more.



And the corrupt, incapable, brute "president" of Yemen is pretty good, eh?

He is the worst! and yet KSA will protect him...

Fcuk that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

when KSA and NATO are going to solve any problem this solution itself is mother of all problems.........


----------



## OrionHunter

AUz said:


> From what I know, Houthis want an end to corruption by the puppet, incapable president of Yemen. They gave him time and asked him nicely, he didn't listen. Hence Houthis took things into their hands


That's what I said in my last post but I was shot down faster than light. This corrupt dispensation headed by a corrupt president needs to be sent packing.* It's an internal affair,* so why are the Saudis and their backers attacking a sovereign country? Let the Houthis and the government sort it out themselves. The president must volunteer to step down so that the issue is sorted out without bloodshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

A1Kaid said:


> AFAIK Government of Yemen requested military help from KSA. It is not aggression against sovereignty.


Was KSA only left to provide Military help?


----------



## monaspa

So If Syria asks for Iranian military help and Iran sends army and bombs Islamists to hell it will be ok? 
nice,thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

AUz said:


> ^ Correct.
> Zaidi Shias are closer to Sunnis from religious point of view than to Shias...



the game is just begin and our Takfiri friends are taking wrong steps ....

Their Iranophia leading them to make wrong decisions ...
They with their sick mind just assume that Houthis are Shia and Iran took Yemen while all things we did was making big talk with limited propaganda machine ...
till now , Zeidi refused to consider themselves as Shiia and was saying that they are "more sunni" but what will happen from now !?

Imam Housein sacrificed himself for greater good ... even Jinab Zeid did this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Donatello said:


> They are saying 10 countries are participating....not all can be GCC



GCC alliance is going to be expanded, Egypt, Jordan, Morocco will join. 

Saudi Arabia, allies launch air strikes in Yemen - The Hindu


----------



## Sage

OrionHunter said:


> That's what I said in my last post but I was shot down faster than light. This corrupt dispensation headed by a corrupt president needs to be sent packing.* It's an internal affair,* so why are the Saudis and their backers attacking a sovereign country? Let the Houthis and the government sort it out themselves. The president must volunteer to step down so that the issue is sorted out without bloodshed.


Houthis have a long history of fighting against KSA with the backing of IRGC ....few years KSA jets bombed them near the border ...Saudi border patrols used to come under fire almost every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

بلندر said:


> Zeidis are more sunni than Shia , kill them and oppress them and in long term they will get closer to Shia .... you just forget that Zeidi Shia are far more aggressive than twelver shiia in this kind of situations .... welcome to a lose-lose game my Arab brothers ...


zaidies denounced houthies long time ago. for many reasons. one of them is that houthies turned from zaidi to 12er shia.
good morning LOL



بلندر said:


> the game is just begin and our Takfiri friends are taking wrong steps ....
> 
> Their Iranophia leading them to make wrong decisions ...
> They with their sick mind just assume that Houthis are Shia and Iran took Yemen while all things we did was making big talk with limited propaganda machine ...
> till now , Zeidi refused to consider themselves as Shiia and was saying that they are "more sunni" but what will happen from now !?
> 
> Imam Housein sacrificed himself for greater good ... even Jinab Zeid did this ...


you forget the fact that badr aldeen alhouthi went to iran and stayed there for 7 years or something forgot the exact number. he went there with his family. and their he became a 12er. not zaidi anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Rakan.SA said:


> zaidies denounced houthies long time ago. for many reasons. one of them is that houthies turned from zaidi to 12er shia.
> good morning LOL



so it time to join other to them ... if one zeidi can join us , others can as well , they just need *reasons* ... 

for sure KSA strike are not as strong as Isreal strikes in 2006 ...
the is just begging , for now KSA has momentum , Houthis need to hold their ground and stall this war more than 1 month and then we will see who will be the winner ...

side note : in past 50 years , Wahhabi scums killed so many Zeidi scholar and burned their religious books ... but it just forced Zeidi to use twelever books ... 

side note 2 : Yemeni really hate Persian gulf Arabs ... you just hurting their pride ; and Yemenis are prideful people ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Yemenis rally in support of Saudi Arabia in Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Sage said:


> Houthis have a long history of fighting against KSA with the backing of IRGC ....few years KSA jets bombed them near the border ...Saudi border patrols used to come under fire almost every day.


So SA now has an excuse for retribution against the Houthis taking advantage of the situation there. And they've managed to get allies on board too.

One cannot vanquish a movement by just air power alone. The Houthis are going to give it back to the house of Saud sooner than later. Another insurgency in the making? The Saudis better watch out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

If ksa makes ground invasion, they will get trapped in a quagmire.


----------



## Sage

OrionHunter said:


> So SA now has an excuse for retribution against the Houthis taking advantage of the situation there. And they've managed to get allies on board too.
> 
> One cannot vanquish a movement by just air power alone. The Houthis are going to give it back to the house of Saud sooner than later.


It's not between Houthis and KSA ...it's between KSA and Iran ...like always !


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> If ksa makes ground invasion, they will get trapped in a quagmire.



Well today Iran lost two countries it had influence in, Houthis are currently running north and abandoning many cities they have captured. I guess the momentum has shifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

*Egypt, Pakistan join military campaign against Houthis*
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...t-join-military-campaign-against-Houthis.html


----------



## OrionHunter

Sage said:


> It's not between Houthis and KSA ...it's between KSA and Iran ...like always !


Right! But SA is trying to screw the Houthis who are in turn supported by Iran. Now Iran would have a foothold in KSA as the Houthis will start a campaign inside KSA soon with Iran's help. 

Reminds me of Ukraine!


----------



## بلندر

Mosamania said:


> Well today Iran lost two countries it had influence in, Houthis are currently running north and abandoning many cities they have captured. I guess the momentum has shifted.



you just assume that Iran had influence in Yemen ... we won't get sad for losing something that wasn't ours .... 

at least this show us which country will join KSA if something happened between us ... and how they will act ...


----------



## Rakan.SA

iranians dont even watch their own news!


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> And the corrupt, incapable, brute "president" of Yemen is pretty good, eh?
> 
> He is the worst! and yet KSA will protect him...
> 
> Fcuk that.





OrionHunter said:


> So SA now has an excuse for retribution against the Houthis taking advantage of the situation there. And they've managed to get allies on board too.
> 
> One cannot vanquish a movement by just air power alone. The Houthis are going to give it back to the house of Saud sooner than later. Another insurgency in the making? The Saudis better watch out.



Butt hurt much? Is Saudi Arabia starting to scare you, we already won the diplomatic war, out intervention is completely justified and is supported by the UN, even Russia is too embraressed to side with the Houthis in this one. Houthis are currently getting raped to bits, and you two can watch and bitch all day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Rakan.SA said:


> iranians dont even watch their own news!



you mean Press Tv !? why we should watch an English Chanel !?


----------



## Mosamania

بلندر said:


> you just assume that Iran had influence in Yemen ... we won't get sad for losing something that wasn't ours ....
> 
> at least this show us which country will join KSA if something happened between us ... and how they will act ...



Yeah, and it is more than you can handle, now you can go back to bitching and moaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Mosamania

Just got from Foreign Office

''Pakistan is assessing the Saudi request to join the coalition''

Pakistanis in Yemen have been asked to prepare for evac.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

OrionHunter said:


> Right! But SA is trying to screw the Houthis who are in turn supported by Iran. Now Iran would have a foothold in KSA as the Houthis will start a campaign inside KSA soon with Iran's help.
> 
> Reminds me of Ukraine!


The Iranians have tried this several times....They once made one hell of a farce during Hajj as well ...KSA is very vigilante in this regard...They would've toppled down KSA long ago only if they could. What Iran did to Iraq, they may not be able to do it to KSA ....and there are may well-founded reasons for it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

US to give 'logistical, intelligence' support in Yemen
Washington, Mar 26, 2015, (AFP)

*The United States is coordinating closely with Saudi Arabia and regional allies in the military action against Huthi rebels in Yemen, including providing intelligence and logistical support, the White House has said.
"President Obama has authorised the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations," National Security Council spokeswoman Bernadette Meehan said in a statement yesterday, referring to the Gulf Cooperation Council.

Saudi Arabia carried out air strikes against the Huthi rebels yesterday, launching an operation by a regional coalition to save the government of embattled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi as the country teeters on the brink of civil war.

Condemning the Huthi rebels, a Shiite militia that launched a power takeover in the Yemeni capital Sanaa in February, Meehan said Washington had also been in close contact with the embattled Hadi.

US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, she stressed, but were "establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support."

"We strongly urge the Huthis to halt immediately their destabilising military actions and return to negotiations as part of the political dialogue," added Meehan.

"The international community has spoken clearly through the UN Security Council and in other fora that the violent takeover of Yemen by an armed faction is unacceptable and that a legitimate political transition - long sought by the Yemeni people - can be accomplished only through political negotiations and a consensus agreement among all of the parties."

Two senior US Republican senators, John McCain of Arizona and Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, endorsed the attacks. But they also used the occasion to criticise what they called a lack of US leadership in the region.

"We understand why our Saudi and other Arab partners felt compelled to take action. The prospect of radical groups like Al-Qaeda, as well as Iranian-backed militants, finding safe haven on the border of Saudi Arabia was more than our Arab partners could withstand," the senators said in a joint statement.

"Their action also stems from their perception of America's disengagement from the region and absence of US leadership," they wrote.*


----------



## Arun Salian

No hope for peace, More and more bloodshed in middle east.


----------



## Zarvan

*Saudi wages ‘Decisive Storm’ to save Yemen*





Members of the Saudi special security forces take part in a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)
Text size legitimate President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

A Saudi air campaign was launched overnight which has already resulted in the elimination of several Houthi leaders.

Yemen air space is currently under full control of the Saudi Royal Air Force.




Members of Saudi security forces gesture during a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)

As the operation continues, a coalition of all GCC countries, barring Oman, is taking part in the campaign, including Sudan,Egypt, Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan.

Saudi Arabia has deployed 100 fighter jets, 150,000 soldiers and other navy units, Al Arabiya News Channel reported.

*Infographic: The 'Decisive Storm' coalition*



(Design by Farwa Rizwan/ Al Arabiya News)

*White House backs campaign*
The White House has voiced support for the campaign against the Houthis. Saudi Arabia’s Ambassador to Washington Adel al-Jubeir announced the kingdom had launched a military operation involving air strikes in Yemen against Houthi fighters who have tightened their grip on the southern city of Aden where Hadi had taken refuge.


Jubeir told reporters that a 10-country coalition had joined in the military campaign in a bid “to protect and defend the legitimate government” of Hadi.

“We will do whatever it takes in order to protect the legitimate government of Yemen from falling,” Jubeir said.

The U.S. has said it is coordinating closely with Saudi Arabia.

“President Obama has authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations,” National Security Council spokeswoman Bernadette Meehan said in a statement, referring to the Gulf Cooperation Council.

The Saudi-led military coalition declared Yemen’s airspace as a “restricted area” after King Salman bin Abdulaziz ordered the airstrikes on the Iran-backed Houthi militia on Thursday at 12 a.m. Riyadh time.

Yemeni forces and loyalists to Hadi have already managed to control Aden airport from Houthi militias, Al Arabiya News Channel reported citing sources.

Hadi, who has remained in Aden, is in high spirits after thelaunch of the operation against the Houthi rebel group opposed to his rule, an aide said.

*‘Repel Houthi aggression’
Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman had warned Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Yemen’s former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, against advancing toward Aden.




A member of the Saudi security forces stands guard as other demonstrate their skills during a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)

The Houthis have joined force with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen.

Operation ‘Decisive Storm’ to continue
Yemeni Foreign Minister Riad Yassine told Al Arabiya News Channel that the operations would continue until the Houthis agree to join peace talks and backtrack on all measures taken since their occupation of the capital Sanaa last September.

“We do not recognize any of what happened after September 21,” Yassine told Al Arabiya News, saying the military operation would help the southern Yemenis “regain confidence.”

Demonstrations reportedly broke out in Yemen’s Hadramout and Aden in support of the Saudi airstrikes on the Houthi militia.

The military operation came shortly after Arab Gulf states, barring Oman, announced that they have decided to “repel Houthi aggression” in neighboring Yemen, following a request from Hadi.

In their joint statement Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait said they “decided to repel Houthi militias, al-Qaeda and ISIS [Islamic State of Iraq and Syria] in the country.”

The Gulf states warned that the Houthi coup in Yemen represented a “major threat” to the region’s stability.

The Gulf states also accused the Iranian-backed militia of conducting military drills on the border of Saudi Arabia with “heavy weapons.”

In an apparent reference to Iran, the Gulf statement said the “Houthi militia is backed by regional powers in order for it to be their base of influence.”

The Gulf states said they had monitored the situation and the Houthi coup in Yemen with “great pain” and accused the Shiite militia of failing to respond to warnings from the United Nations Security Council as well as the GCC.

The statement stressed that the Arab states had sought over the previous period to restore stability in Yemen, noting the last initiative to host peace talks under the auspices of the GCC.

Call for U.N. action
In a letter sent the U.N. Security Council seen by Al Arabiya News, Hadi requested “immediate support for the legitimate authority with all means and necessary measures to protect Yemen, and repel the aggression of the Houthi militia that is expected at any time on the city of Aden and the province of Taiz, Marib, al-Jouf [and] an-Baidah.”

In his letter Hadi said such support was also needed to control “the missile capability that was looted” by the Houthi militias.

Hadi also told the Council that he had requested from the Arab Gulf states and the Arab League “immediate support with all means and necessary measures, including the military intervention to protect Yemen and its people from the ongoing Houthi aggression.”

Read also: Saudi warplanes bomb Houthi positions in Yemen

Read also: King Salman orders airstrikes against Houthis

Read also: Yemeni forces retake Aden airport

Read also: UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan deploy warplanes against Houthis

Read also: Ambassador al-Jubeir: ‘Having Yemen fail cannot be an option’

Read also: Reports: top Houhti military commanders killed in Saudi airstrikes

Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 10:51 - GMT 07:51*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Mosamania said:


> Well today Iran lost two countries it had influence in, Houthis are currently running north and abandoning many cities they have captured. I guess the momentum has shifted.



Point to a solid source of Iran giving large scale support to the Houthis. Where is the evidece? Iran landing in Yemen with Mahan air, is not exactly proof.
Whatever support has been given has almost exclusively been verbal, but we havent given them any serious financial or military aid. So whats to loose 
Besides, this day 1 of a military campaign. I will just sit by and relax and see how it unfolds,

Anyway this thread is hilarious. Arabs celebrating Arabs killing other Arabs, with the cheerleading of Pakistanis being the cherry on the cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Mosamania said:


> Yeah, and it is more than you can handle, now you can go back to bitching and moaning.



You were forced to make an open move ... now we can get closer to them ... for sure Houthis and their never ending negations with Wahhabis was not something that we could like ...


----------



## Sage

Arun Salian said:


> No hope for peace, More and more bloodshed in middle east.


Proxy Wars


----------



## PATHAN786KING

SipahSalar said:


> Interestingly Pakistan sent an unknown number of soldiers to KSA three or four days ago in the name of Samsam exercise. An exercise that did not bear even a single mention in Pakistani newspapers or news channels.


just 500 soldiers we sent in last week for exercise


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Expected move by RSAF . BEST OF LUCK .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

All because of shitty iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

PATHAN786KING said:


> just 500 soldiers we sent in last week for exercise


Pakistani Special forces units arrive to participate with Saudi forces in Exercise 'Samsam 5' in Taif.
All participants from both sides have ended preparations for this exercise, whose training will include focus on war in hard mountainous terrain environments and in irregular operations. Saudi Royal Air Forces, land forces aviation and units of the Border Patrol will participate in the exercise operations


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> just 500 soldiers we sent in last week for exercise


and we believe it ...


----------



## بلندر

Sage said:


> Houthis have a long history of fighting against KSA with the backing of *IRGC* ....few years KSA jets bombed them near the border ...Saudi border patrols used to come under fire almost every day.


like 100 years ....


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> and we believe it ...


up to you pakistan will not support any country in this war


----------



## Zibago

بلندر said:


> and we believe it ...


Pakistani Special forces units arrive to participate with Saudi forces in Exercise 'Samsam 5' in Taif.
All participants from both sides have ended preparations for this exercise, whose training will include focus on war in hard mountainous terrain environments and in irregular operations. Saudi Royal Air Forces, land forces aviation and units of the Border Patrol will participate in the exercise operations





http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...t-join-military-campaign-against-Houthis.html


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> up to you pakistan will not support any country in this war


you lose your sovereignty long time ago ... sending 500 special forces is more decisive than sending 5000 regular force ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> you lose your sovereignty long time ago ... sending 500 special forces is more decisive than sending 5000 regular force ...


pakistan army in KSA from last 30 years its not first time we are sending 500 special forces


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> Just got from Foreign Office
> 
> ''Pakistan is assessing the Saudi request to join the coalition''
> 
> Pakistanis in Yemen have been asked to prepare for evac.


I was sure of this reply they will never admit


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Yemeni Houthis seize airbase in advance on Aden - Al Jazeera English


Yemen's Houthi rebels have advanced towards Aden, where President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi has been holed up since fleeing the capital Sanaa last month.

Before moving closer to the coastal city on Wednesday, rebels seized an airbase that until a few days ago was used by US troops deployed in the fight against al-Qaeda. 

The al-Anad base, 60km from Aden, had since been occupied by Yemeni government forces.


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> Point to a solid source of Iran giving large scale support to the Houthis. Where is the evidece? Iran landing in Yemen with Mahan air, is not exactly proof.
> Whatever support has been given has almost exclusively been verbal, but we havent given them any serious financial or military aid. So whats to loose
> Besides, this day 1 of a military campaign. I will just sit by and relax and see how it unfolds,
> 
> Anyway this thread is hilarious. Arabs celebrating Arabs killing other Arabs, with the cheerleading of Pakistanis being the cherry on the cake.



Just a couple of days ago what some 180 tonnes of weapons sent by Iran to the Houthis? Hell even other Iranains are posting pictures of captured weapons that were sent by Iran to the Houthis that were intercepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> pakistan army in KSA from last 30 years its not first time we are sending 500 special forces


you mean , Pakistan Army is belong to KSA from last 30 years ....


----------



## IceCold

Horus said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> Just got from Foreign Office
> 
> ''Pakistan is assessing the Saudi request to join the coalition''
> 
> Pakistanis in Yemen have been asked to prepare for evac.



We will be really out of our depth if we are actually considering this. Isn't the loss of billion dollars on our exchequer because of WOT enough, that we have now decided to take our excavation trip even further.


----------



## Max

though its against basic principles of our foreign policy but supporting them with navy and little air force and some hundred soldiers can earn us Good respect in GCC countries.. so its not that bad decision.. and its not against Iran... its just against a Tribal Militia...

btw Pakistan should try to start some kind of dialogues to make peaceful way out for both Saudi and Houthis..


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> you mean , Pakistan Army is belong to KSA from last 30 years ....


not belong to KSA pakistan army also in Jordan or bahrain to train armed forces just for training purpose


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> not belong to KSA pakistan army also in Jordan or bahrain to train armed forces just for training purpose



and their training ground is Yemen ...



mkn_91 said:


> though its against basic principles of our foreign policy but supporting them with navy and little air force and some hundred soldiers can earn us Good respect in GCC countries.. so its not that bad decision.. and its not against Iran... its just against a Tribal Militia...
> 
> *btw Pakistan should try to start some kind of dialogues to make peaceful way out for both Saudi and Houthis..*


in that case , you cant gain respect from GCC ... just don't forget your words ...


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> and their training ground is Yemen ...


we are not in that position our focus on TTP


----------



## Max

بلندر said:


> and their training ground is Yemen ...
> 
> 
> in that case , you cant gain respect from GCC ... just don't forget your words ...


 
Dude, Arabs also knows that thy cant totaly wash out houthis in Yemen so its better to try dialogues... btw it was crazy from Saudi side that they involve themselves in war without even trying to have Talks and discuss the problem on table..


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> we are not in that position our focus on TTP


so what is point of fighting TTP , KSA just pay for both your army and TTP in the same time ... just ask KSA to solve problem between her employee rather than killing each other ...



mkn_91 said:


> Dude, Arabs also knows that thy cant totaly wash out houthis in Yemen so its better to try dialogues... btw it was crazy from Saudi side that they involve themselves in war without even trying to have Talks and discuss the problem on table..



there is no place of words anymore ...


----------



## بلندر

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> All because of shitty iran .


when iran shit on your face !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

بلندر said:


> so what is point of fighting TTP , KSA just pay for both your army and TTP in the same time ... just ask KSA to solve problem between her employee rather than killing each other ...
> 
> 
> .




who are u to tell us? dont behave like that u Mullah boys own houthis... i am sure if they discuss it on the table there would be some give and take. and situation dont turn it like it is now.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> so what is point of fighting TTP , KSA just pay for both your army and TTP in the same time ... just ask KSA to solve problem between her employee rather than killing each other ...


TTP will be finish at the end of this year INSHALLAH our next mission is to recover our economy no time for war


----------



## بلندر

mkn_91 said:


> who are u to tell us? dont behave like that u Mullah boys own houthis... i am sure if they discuss it on the table there would be some give and take. and situation dont turn it like it is now.


then you should mind your own business instead of sending force to invade another country ... .


----------



## Mosamania

mkn_91 said:


> Dude, Arabs also knows that thy cant totaly wash out houthis in Yemen so its better to try dialogues... btw it was crazy from Saudi side that they involve themselves in war without even trying to have Talks and discuss the problem on table..



We tried dialogue, we have been trying dialogue for the past 3 months. They kept stalling while their forces were marching all over Yemen. They blew their chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

بلندر said:


> then you should mind your own business instead of sending force to invade another country ... .



same goes to you,,,, neither Iraq and Syria belongs to you....


----------



## بلندر

PATHAN786KING said:


> TTP will be finish at the end of this year INSHALLAH our next mission is to recover our economy no time for war



TTP won't get finish in the end of this year and you won't recover your economy because if you recover your economy you don't need to be KSA servant anymore ... KSA don't like this idea ... there is some logic behind this ...



mkn_91 said:


> same goes to you,,,, neither Iraq and Syria belongs to you....


we didn't invade them ... did we !?


----------



## K-Xeroid

I hope Iran is prepared, Militia from Iraq with Hezbollah support will put enormous pressure over Ksa from north, that would be the perfect strategy to divide their attention and increase pressure from both ends, Iran already have gained so much military experience in Syria and Iraq. Now these 9 allied forces are the real threat to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

niether we are invading them... we are just helping yemen elected govt just like you...



Mosamania said:


> We tried dialogue, we have been trying dialogue for the past 3 months. They kept stalling while their forces were marching all over Yemen. They blew their chance.




lol.. yhen its ok... but plz take care of civilians..


----------



## PATHAN786KING

بلندر said:


> TTP won't get finish in end of this year and you won't recover your economy because if you recover your economy you don't need to be KSA servant anymore ... KSA don't like this idea ... there is some logic behind this ...


TTP last breath going on we will support KSA even our economy recover because or religious places and also they help us in bad time with money with oil etc


----------



## chauvunist

Good..These Iranian proxy terrorists and anarchists should be bombed hard..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## aliaselin

It's time for Iran to change its altitude towards Israel. The Israel-Arab issue have nothing to do with Iran, why Iran makes its natural partner to become its enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PATHAN786KING

anatolia said:


> can you now confirm that pakistan is part of operation?


no we are not


----------



## Paksanity

States don't like emerging hostile groups and/or governments in their backyard. They will take action just as GCC did.

Russia did that in Ukraine when NATO tried getting too close to Russia. US keeps South America strictly under its control. India keeps Nepal firmly in its grip. Pakistan reacts when India tries to penetrate in Afghanistan. Every nation does that. In case of Yemen, Iran may have pushed too far for KSA and UAE's comfort. This operation would be inevitable result. You just don't arm a group and overthrow recognized governments like that and expect neighbors to watch only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Pakistan involvement is a strong message to iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Rakan.SA said:


> Pakistan involvement is a strong message to iran.



Pakistan says considering Saudi request for troops for Yemen| Reuters

we are still thinking on it... not involved at all till now.


----------



## Rakan.SA

mkn_91 said:


> Pakistan says considering Saudi request for troops for Yemen| Reuters
> 
> we are still thinking on it... not involved at all till now.


the navy is already there!
the report is talking about ground troops


----------



## بلندر

Paksanity said:


> States don't like emerging hostile groups and/or governments in their backyard. They will take action just as GCC did.
> 
> Russia did that in Ukraine when NATO tried getting too close to Russia. US keeps South America strictly under its control. India keeps Nepal firmly in its grip. Pakistan reacts when India tries to penetrate in Afghanistan. Every nation does that. In case of Yemen, Iran may have pushed too far for KSA and UAE's comfort. This operation would be inevitable result. You just don't arm a group and overthrow recognized governments like that and expect neighbors to watch only.


just like Syria !?


----------



## AUz

Mosamania said:


> Butt hurt much? Is Saudi Arabia starting to scare you, we already won the diplomatic war, out intervention is completely justified and is supported by the UN, even Russia is too embraressed to side with the Houthis in this one. Houthis are currently getting raped to bits, and you two can watch and bitch all day



I don't care about Houthis. Just want best for Yemen.


----------



## Max

Rakan.SA said:


> the navy is already there!
> the report is talking about ground troops




source for navy? and what kind of duties our navy doing there??


----------



## Srinivas

topgun047 said:


> So what is the stance of Russia and China on this issue ?
> India is clueless as usual imo.



Yemen is a sovereign country and the infighting is an internal matter. The situation is like Afghanistan where Govt. is facing Taliban militants.

India support peace process backed by UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Rakan.SA said:


> Pakistan involvement is a strong message to iran.



we already knew Pakistan is nothing more than slave of Persian Gulf Arabs ... so there is no new message ... we just want to show some respect to them but , there is no room for it anymore ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

Srinivas said:


> Yemen is a sovereign country and the infighting is an internal matter. The situation is like Afghanistan where Govt. is facing Taliban militants.
> 
> India support peace process backed by UN.



The Sovereign government of Yemen requested military assistance and Houthis have been known to receive weapons from Iran. This is no longer an internal matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

بلندر said:


> we already knew Pakistan is nothing more than slave of Persian Gulf Arabs ... so there is no new message ... we just want to show some respect to them but , there is no room for it anymore ...


hmm i thought persians were our slaves! your girls are prostituting all around the gulf countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Rakan.SA said:


> hmm i thought persians were our slaves! your girls are prostituting all around the gulf countries.


and we are crushing your countries all around ME !? so what !?


----------



## Paksanity

بلندر said:


> just like Syria !?



Difference being Syria was already hostile. When someone disturbs status quo, reaction should be expected. A country as strong as KSA will not stand watching while instability grows just close to its borders. I'm not taking sides in this post. Just stating how it happens all over world. Houthis in Yemen means KSA will have trouble from third side now. Iraq, Syria and now Yemen. Add into the mix, Bahrain and Lebanon and you realize, Saudis will react. Especially when they have backing from UN and West. Very understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

mkn_91 said:


> source for navy? and what kind of duties our navy doing there??


its all over the news. whats the nature of their duties how the hell should anyone know ?! lol
lets wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Go KSA kick some Khomeini butts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

Paksanity said:


> Difference being Syria was already hostile. When someone disturbs status quo, reaction should be expected. A country as strong as KSA will not stand watching while instability grows just close to its borders. I'm not taking sides in this post. Just stating how it happens all over world. Houthis in Yemen means KSA will have trouble from third side now. Iraq, Syria and now Yemen. Add into the mix, Bahrain and Lebanon and you realize, Saudis will react. Especially when they have backing from* UN and West.* Very understandable.



or you just trying to justify your hypocrisy .... we already knew who is coordinating this operation ...


----------



## Paksanity

بلندر said:


> or you just trying to justify your hypocrisy .... we already knew who is coordinating this operation ...



???
Seriously?!


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> Butt hurt much? Is Saudi Arabia starting to scare you, we already won the diplomatic war, out intervention is completely justified and is supported by the UN, even Russia is too embraressed to side with the Houthis in this one. Houthis are currently getting raped to bits, and you two can watch and bitch all day



Bro is there any honest politician in Yemen who can rest control back from Houris ?


----------



## بلندر

burning_phoneix said:


> The Sovereign government of Yemen requested military assistance and Houthis have been known to receive weapons from Iran. This is no longer an internal matter.



well , Hadi era ended month ego and there was no presentational election , so Hadi wasn't The Sovereign government of Yemen ...
and when you lose both army and people , you have no right to call yourself as righteous leader of a country ...


----------



## Max

Rakan.SA said:


> its all over the news. whats the nature of their duties how the hell should anyone know ?! lol
> lets wait and see




bro... i wont believe it till i found a video of Pakistan navy doing duties in Yemen... we are not involved till now... we have clear policy and its basics of our foreign policy that... if fight erupt between two Muslims states, then try to solve the problem or stay away... if Nawaz Sharif govt do against this policy then they will going to face blast by opposition parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

بلندر said:


> and we are crushing your countries all around ME !? so what !?



Please define "Crushing"

You are involved in a sectarian conflict in one country and sponsoring sectarian groups in a few others. Iran's ability to project force is very limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

mkn_91 said:


> bro... i wont believe it till i found a video of Pakistan navy doing duties in Yemen... we are not involved till now... we have clear policy and its basics of our foreign policy that... if fight erupt between two Muslims states, then try to solve the problem or stay away... if Nawaz Sharif govt do against this policy then they will going to face blast by opposition parties.


all they said that there is pakistani warships south of yemen.. so that dosnt mean they actually fired any missiles until this moment.


----------



## GBU-28

About time Iran got whooped.

Possible land forces going to be used by Saudis too.

Hopefully wipe out Iran from Yemen, then move onto Iran itself


----------



## بلندر

burning_phoneix said:


> Please define "Crushing"
> 
> You are involved in a sectarian conflict in one country and sponsoring sectarian groups in a few others. Iran's ability to project force is very limited.



opps , we just need to let you go wild in your country ... your society already crushed , we crushed the last part of your arab nationalism when we stopped Saddam , and we crush it when you begin a sectarian war and we stand against you ... you already crushed beyond your imagination ...


----------



## Max

Rakan.SA said:


> all they said that there is pakistani warships south of yemen.. so that dosnt mean they actually fired any missiles until this moment.




hmmm.... Interesting but still things are not clear now.. wait for some time.. Habibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

بلندر said:


> we already knew Pakistan is nothing more than slave of Persian Gulf Arabs ... so there is no new message ... we just want to show some respect to them but , there is no room for it anymore ...


Pakistan is slave to no one and your opinion counts for zilch. You can shove your respect for Pakistan up your fire-worshiping butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## burning_phoneix

بلندر said:


> well , Hadi era ended month ego and there was no presentational election , so Hadi wasn't The Sovereign government of Yemen ...
> and when you lose both army and people , you have no right to call yourself as righteous leader of a country ...



Yemeni presidential terms are Seven Years. Houthis stormed Saan'a two years into his term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

burning_phoneix said:


> Please define "Crushing"
> 
> You are involved in a sectarian conflict in one country and sponsoring sectarian groups in a few others. Iran's ability to project force is very limited.


their economy is bleeding.. ppl are boiling for many reasons including poverty and racial discrimination. they are done. their government needs a war or something to distract the ppl from their internal problems.



friendly_troll96 said:


> Pakistan is slave to no one and your opinion counts for zilch. You can shove your respect for Pakistan up your fire-worshiping butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

بلندر said:


> well , Hadi era ended month ego and there was no presentational election , so Hadi wasn't The Sovereign government of Yemen ...
> and when you lose both army and people , you have no right to call yourself as righteous leader of a country ...



Yet Tehran has a right to make Yemen their own like they did with Lebanon and Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

GBU-28 said:


> Yet Tehran has a right to make Yemen their own like they did with Lebanon and Iraq?


dont forget syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

friendly_troll96 said:


> Pakistan is slave to no one and your opinion counts for zilch. You can shove your respect for Pakistan up your *fire-worshiping *butt.



the sad part is that you don't know that you are from those fire-worshiping guys .. or from Indu Idol worshiper .... 
when you are such an idiot how can I talk with you ... 

and for sure there won't be much respect toward you ... you just show your true color , who pay you much money can have you on his side .... so if we need you sometimes , we will pay you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

بلندر said:


> the sad part is that you don't know that you are from those fire-worshiping guys .. or from Indu Idol worshiper ....
> when you are such an idiot how can I talk with you ...
> 
> and for sure there won't be much respect toward you ... you just show your true color , who pay you much money can have you on his side .... so if we need you sometimes , we will pay you ...


buddy in dubai you get paid to suck ***** so stop talking about money.


----------



## بلندر

GBU-28 said:


> Yet Tehran has a right to make Yemen their own like they did with Lebanon and Iraq?



we didn't storm anyone , we just offer them and they accepted ... even Saddam trust us more than any other Sunni country and sent his fighter to us ( and it was after 8 years war ) .... that show how friendly you are with each other .... 

this is natural that Iraqi Shiia will seek our help against some Sunni who believe by killing them and raping their woman they will beside of prophet in heave .... 

the problem is from yourself and your ideology ...


----------



## 500

Superboy said:


> Air strikes won't do anything. Look at the US, bombed ISIS for a year and that did nothing. Yemen is a big country of 25 million people.


US air strikes did a LOT. Without US strikes IS would take:

1) Kobane enclave completely.
2) Deir ez Zor.
3) Infiltrate into Hama in masses. 
4) In Iraq IS would be now storming Samarra instead of Shia militias storming Tikrit.
5) Kurds in Iraq also made large gains thanks to US stikes.

But Yemen is completely different:

1) USAF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RSAF.
2) Yemen mountain terrain is much harder than desert Syria and Iraq.
3) There is no strong ground force opposing Houthis in Yemen.

So here u are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Rakan.SA said:


> buddy in dubai you get paid to suck ***** so stop talking about money.



buddy , when you lose a debate , you try dirty tactic ... just typical Sunni Arab ... but I'm thankful that you didn't takfir me ...

anyway , whey your super strong coalition will face Isreal and free your super sunni Palstinan !? you show you have money and equipment , so why you haste !? 
even Pak have nuke so there is no excuse for you any more ...


----------



## Rakan.SA

500 said:


> US air strikes did a LOT. Without US strikes IS would take:
> 
> 1) Kobane enclave completely.
> 2) Deir ez Zor.
> 3) Infiltrate into Hama in masses.
> 4) In Iraq IS would be now storming Samarra instead of Shia militias storming Tikrit.
> 5) Kurds in Iraq also made large gains thanks to US stikes.
> 
> But Yemen is completely different:
> 
> 1) USAF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RSAF.
> 2) Yemen mountain terrain is much harder than desert Syria and Iraq.
> 3) There is no strong ground force opposing Houthis in Yemen.
> 
> So here u are right.


after we destroy their big guns and their weapon storage and HQ they will be much weaker.
then the rest of yemenies will move in and do the job while we still support them. the majority are against them and they all have weapons. only difference is that ALI Saleh had the big guns and all command centers. once they are all destroyed its done. 
houthies alone couldnt take control of one small village in yemen not too long ago. what made them strong is Ali Saleh. 
i dont see this anything like iraq or syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hechmi Seif said:


> Why ?



Parliament approval needed in such situations.

Other than that...In general Turkey doesn't directly involves in most of the wars...we even didn't directly involved in NATO missions.(Libya, Afghanistan). Didn't let US to use our lands during the invasion of Iraq. Didn't join the coalition against ISIS.

Unless KSA is in dire need, i don't foresee Turkish fighters bombing houthis. But Turkey might offer assistance in other terms. (Logistics, Advisers, Intel, etc..)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

بلندر said:


> buddy , when you lose a debate , you try dirty tactic ... just typical Sunni Arab ... but I'm thankful that you didn't takfir me ...
> 
> anyway , whey your super strong coalition will face Isreal and free your super sunni Palstinan !? you show you have money and equipment , so why you haste !?
> even Pak have nuke so there is no excuse for you any more ...


so what do you want ? whats your problem here ? how can i help you ?


----------



## lutfishah

بلندر said:


> we already knew Pakistan is nothing more than slave of Persian Gulf Arabs ... so there is no new message ... we just want to show some respect to them but , there is no room for it anymore ...


Who the hell are you to call us slave? I will ask you to remain in your limits. This is our decision to join or not. We will look at our interest. By the way do not talk about going into another sovereign country as Yemen has requested KSA and KSA has requested Pakistan to join to help Yemen. If and if like you say that Iran has nothing to do with these militias then I would ask you to stay away and chill.
and if you are talking about brotherly relations between Pakistan and Iran then you should know very well what Iran has done to Pakistan and brotherly relations does not exist between Pakistan and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

بلندر said:


> the sad part is that you don't know that you are from those fire-worshiping guys .. or from Indu Idol worshiper ....
> when you are such an idiot how can I talk with you ...
> 
> and for sure there won't be much respect toward you ... you just show your true color , who pay you much money can have you on his side .... so if we need you sometimes , we will pay you ...


When was the last time someone from what is currently Pakistan practiced idolatry...1000 years ago perhaps? And look at you fvck boys, you still believe fire can save your behinds from Muslims and in the hope of that you bow before it, secretly of course. 
We take pride in our religion unlike you guys who are ashamed of telling the world their true religion.

Since you guys have that much money (really?), please don't hesitate to buy poop from us at a competitive price. You guys need a stool transplant done so bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*Saudi defense minister, interior minister supervise ‘Decisive Storm’*





Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman at the command center. (Al Arabiya)



Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman (L) alongside Deputy Crown Prince and interior minister Prince Mohammad bin Nayef (R) at the command center. (Al Arabiya)

The Houthis have joined force with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen, leading King Salman bin Abdulaziz of Saudi Arabia to order the beginning of the sweeping military operation.

As the operation continues, a coalition of all GCC countries, barring Oman, is taking part in the campaign, including Sudan, Egypt, Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan.

Saudi Arabia has deployed 100 fighter jets, 150,000 soldiers and other navy units.

Read also: Saudi warplanes bomb Houthi positions in Yemen

Read also: Yemeni forces retake Aden airport

Read also: UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan deploy warplanes against Houthis

Read also: Ambassador al-Jubeir: ‘Having Yemen fail cannot be an option’

Read also: Reports: top Houhti military commanders killed in Saudi airstrikes

Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 12:32 - GMT 09:32

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

بلندر said:


> we didn't storm anyone , we just offer them and they accepted ... even Saddam trust us more than any other Sunni country and sent his fighter to us ( and it was after 8 years war ) .... that show how friendly you are with each other ....
> 
> this is natural that Iraqi Shiia will seek our help against some Sunni who believe by killing them and raping their woman they will beside of prophet in heave ....
> 
> the problem is from yourself and your ideology ...





So it's "natural" for you to send your proxies to invade Yemen? Houtis already held territory in Yemen, yet you want it all. You want the whole country.

Anyway, you're about to get kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

friendly_troll96 said:


> When was the last time someone from what is currently Pakistan practiced idolatry...1000 years ago perhaps? And look at you fvck boys, you still believe fire can save your behinds from Muslims and in the hope of that you bow before it, secretly of course.
> We take pride in our religion unlike you guys who are ashamed of telling the world their true religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

news coming in that KSA has officially asked pakistan government for Help against Houtis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*king salman sons 
prince mohammad bin salman minister of defense orders his brother prince khalid to join front lines *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

I wonder why these armies didn't move when AQ got control of some parts of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

Rakan.SA said:


>


Can't watch the video, what is it about?


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> I wonder why these armies didn't move when AQ got control of some parts of Yemen.



Because AQ isn't a threat to their puppet, but now they are bombing Yemenis for kicking out their puppet.

They should only dream of their stooge (Hadi) ruling all over Yemen with ease, again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1. The coalition put together by Saudi over Yemen is quite large. Some may interpret this as a sign of operational weakness. I would argue
2. that size of coalition is meant to convey legitimacy/determination, to deter external pro-Houthi escalation and to get West on board


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581019545353097216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581019844386017281

@friendly_troll96 poor persian kids jumping on top of fire in school LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

Nav said:


> news coming in that KSA has officially asked pakistan government for Help against Houtis


Pakistan really should stand by KSA this time. Iranians have been messing with Pakistan of late and it's the right time to put them in their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## B@KH

mkn_91 said:


> bro... i wont believe it till i found a video of Pakistan navy doing duties in Yemen... we are not involved till now... we have clear policy and its basics of our foreign policy that... if fight erupt between two Muslims states, then try to solve the problem or stay away... if Nawaz Sharif govt do against this policy then they will going to face blast by opposition parties.



lol. clear policy. pakistanis are good in fooling themselves. how fancy and simple is pakistan. there is no opposition and no government in pakistan. the only ruler is the wahabism. simple is that. But things are now beginning to change.



friendly_troll96 said:


> Pakistan really should stand by KSA this time. Iranians have been messing with Pakistan of late and it's the right time to put them in their place.



that is exactly the last nail in the coffin needed for the wahabis menace in pakistan.


----------



## DizuJ

Turkey supports operation against Houthi rebels Yemen; called on "foreign supporters" to abandon acts which threaten peace & security


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581048244278525953

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## friendly_troll96

Rakan.SA said:


> @friendly_troll96 poor persian kids jumping on top of fire in school LOL


I won't blame 'em, anyone would jump if their ar5e was set ablaze. Only Iranians would enjoy the tingling/burning sensation though, for it gets them closer to their fire gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

B@KH said:


> lol. clear policy. pakistanis are good in fooling themselves. how fancy and simple is pakistan. there is no opposition and no government in pakistan. the only ruler is the wahabism. simple is that. But things are now beginning to change.
> 
> 
> .



Stay away from me Iranian and don't Quote me again..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B@KH

lutfishah said:


> Who the hell are you to call us slave? I will ask you to remain in your limits. This is our decision to join or not. We will look at our interest. By the way do not talk about going into another sovereign country as Yemen has requested KSA and KSA has requested Pakistan to join to help Yemen. If and if like you say that Iran has nothing to do with these militias then I would ask you to stay away and chill.
> and if you are talking about brotherly relations between Pakistan and Iran then you should know very well what Iran has done to Pakistan and brotherly relations does not exist between Pakistan and Iran.



He is Right. Pakistan is currently at service of wahabiism.
But this situation will change in coming years. future is better.

Do not worry. Onece wahabiism is dead relations with Iran will become normal.


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Because AQ isn't a threat to their puppet, but now they are bombing Yemenis for kicking out their puppet.
> 
> They should only dream of their stooge (Hadi) ruling all over Yemen with ease, again.



A dream that will never be granted, ISIS have been killing many Arab people in Iraq, Syria and many other countries from the ME to north Africa tracking footprints of their co-workers in AQ and these armies didn't move an inch .... the sands of time will reveal their true faces ...
By the way is that true that 4 Saudi fighter jets have been brought down in Sanna ?


----------



## friendly_troll96

B@KH said:


> lol. clear policy. pakistanis are good in fooling themselves. how fancy and simple is pakistan. there is no opposition and no government in pakistan. the only ruler is the wahabism. simple is that. But things are now beginning to change.
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly the last nail in the coffin needed for the wahabis menace in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B@KH

mkn_91 said:


> Stay away from me Iranian and don't Quote me again..



you are now a party to the conflict. war is coming and will spread. can't stay away. All should jump into the hell of war.


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkey says supports Saudi military intervention in Yemen*

Turkey has been informed in advance by Saudi Arabia about its military operation against Houthi forces in Yemen and it supports the intervention, the Turkish Foreign Ministry said on Thursday.

Turkey calls on the Houthi movement* and its foreign supporters *to stop their acts that threaten regional stability and peace, said the statement.

Saudi Arabia and its Arab allies have launched military operations including air strikes against Houthi forces fighting Yemen's Western-backed president.

Iran, Saudi Arabia's regional rival which backs the Houthis, denounced the assault and made clear the kingdom's deployment of a Sunni coalition against Shiite enemies would complicate efforts to end a conflict likely to inflame the sectarian animosities fueling wars around the Middle East.

The Turkish Foreign Ministry said Ankara strongly condemned an assault by the Houthi rebels to seize Aden, where the US-backed Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi had taken refuge.

It said Houthi seizure of Yemen's capital city of Sanaa and besiege of Aden derailed Yemen's political transition process that was initiated as part of a Gulf Cooperation Council initiative in 2011 and that political progress achieved as a result of the process has been reversed.

Fighting has spread across Yemen since last September, when the Houthis seized Sanaa and began to fan out across the country, forcing Hadi out of the capital.

"We believe that this operation will help prevent the risk of civil war and chaos and restoration of legitimate state authority in the country," the Foreign Ministry statement said.

The Saudi operation, dubbed "Storm of Resolve," is backed by a large group of countries, including United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait, Jordan, Morocco, Sudan, which contribute warplanes. Egypt, Jordan, Sudan and Pakistan are ready to take part in a ground offensive in Yemen, according to Saudi-owned al-Arabiya TV.

The United States and Britain have also announced backing for the operation. President Barack Obama had authorized US "logistical and intelligence support" but US forces are not involved in direct military action, according to the White House and the National Security Council.

Turkey says supports Saudi military intervention in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

any news from pakistan ? i read some arabic statements on twitter but there is no source


----------



## -SINAN-

Rakan.SA said:


> any news from pakistan ? i read some arabic statements on twitter but there is no source


Egypt, Jordan, Sudan and Pakistan are ready to take part in a ground offensive in Yemen, according to Saudi-owned al-Arabiya TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> any news from pakistan ? i read some arabic statements on twitter but there is no source


We are not confirming it but we would be part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

26 March 2015






Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman at the command center.





Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman (L) alongside Deputy Crown Prince and interior minister Prince Mohammad bin Nayef (R) at the command center.

*Saudi defense minister, interior minister supervise ‘Decisive Storm’ *

Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman is leading the “Operation: Decisive Storm” air campaign, launched against Houthi militants in Yemen, alongside Deputy Crown Prince and interior minister Prince Mohammad bin Nayef who is observing the operation.

The air campaign is fighting against the Houthi coup in Yemen and in support of legitimate President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Prince Salman had warned Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, against advancing toward Aden.

The Houthis have joined force with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen, leading King Salman bin Abdulaziz of Saudi Arabia to order the beginning of the sweeping military operation.

As the operation continues, a coalition of all GCC countries, barring Oman, is taking part in the campaign, including Sudan, Egypt, Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan.

Saudi Arabia has deployed 100 fighter jets, 150,000 soldiers and other navy units.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...erior-minister-supervise-Decisive-Storm-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

friendly_troll96 said:


> Pakistan really should stand by KSA this time. Iranians have been messing with Pakistan of late and it's the right time to put them in their place.


Mar 23, 2015, SPA — Units of Special Forces of the Pakistani army arrived on Saturday at Taif Regional Airport to participate in a joint exercise with a Saudi Royal Land Forces’ duty contingent in the fifth edition of the exercise “Samsam”, which kicks off early next week in King Salman mountain warfare center on the field of Shamrakh, north of Baha region.

All participants from both sides have ended preparations for this exercise, whose training will include focus on war in hard mountainous terrain environments and in irregular operations. Saudi Royal Air Forces, land forces aviation and units of the Border Patrol will participate in the exercise operations.

This exercise comes in the framework of military cooperation between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and is added to the exercises that combine the two sides in order to raise the combat efficiency of the Saudi Royal Land Forces and the Pakistani army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Zarvan said:


> Iran has made most stupid move in Yemen and Saudis will not show any mercy to Houthis and will destroy all Houthis areas


Iran !!!!?

Oh my God , This is cruel my friend .

Iran didn't start this but people of Yemen .

The ones that peacefully demonstrated for weeks in Sanaa against corruption and were answered by bullet in the streets by the army and their AL Qaeda allies .

This movement has been active for decades even before 1979 .

So , Instead of justifying , face the truth .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Serpentine said:


> audis finally found the use for their billion dollar equipment, bombing Yemenis, its already poor infrastructures and an already poor country.


i fully agree,even Western have to clean that equipment this all will only add fuel to fire,houtis will lose but this will create a wall between peoples of Yemen which is i think in Muslim world has lowest rate of sectarian haterd...


----------



## The SiLent crY

chauvunist said:


> Good..These Iranian proxy terrorists and anarchists should be bombed hard..



Proxy terrorists !?

You call millions of Yemeni people proxy terrorists who are fighting for their rights .

Theses people have always been attacked by foreign countries .

First by Egypt and countless times by Saudi Arabia and yet they are called terrorists because they are not Sunnis .

Too many Takfiri and Anti Shia supporters here .


----------



## KhuderMosavi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580904157072076801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

قناص said:


> i fully agree,even Western have to clean that equipment this all will only add fuel to fire,houtis will lose but this will create a wall between peoples of Yemen which is i think in Muslim world has lowest rate of sectarian haterd...


both of you can come clean my "equipment".. il pay you well 
it must be hard finding jobs in iran these days. but somehow they can finance wars in 4 countries.



KhuderMosavi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580904157072076801


what is this ?! are you high ? where is the pic ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

KhuderMosavi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580904157072076801



Picture is from 23rd March. Demonstrations in Taiz.

http://www.yemensaeed.com/news27178.html




بلندر said:


> anyway , whey your super strong coalition will face Isreal and free your super sunni Palstinan !? you show you have money and equipment , so why you haste !?
> even Pak have nuke so there is no excuse for you any more ...



Even Pakistan has nukes?

Spoken like someone who doesn't understand the concept of Mutually Assured Destruction. 



بلندر said:


> we didn't storm anyone , we just offer them and they accepted ... even Saddam trust us more than any other Sunni country and sent his fighter to us ( and it was after 8 years war ) .... that show how friendly you are with each other ....
> .



And how did you repay him? By stealing his jets!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

burning_phoneix said:


> Picture is from 23rd March. Demonstrations in Taiz.
> 
> http://www.yemensaeed.com/news27178.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Pakistan has nukes?
> 
> Spoken like someone who doesn't understand the concept of Mutually Assured Destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you repay him? By stealing his jets!


Opium in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
thats why you get a lot of BS from those guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

def min Mohamed bin Salman inside 'Decisive Storm' operation center earlier Thu. Pics courtesy @zaidbenjamin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhuderMosavi

burning_phoneix said:


> Picture is from 23rd March. Demonstrations in Taiz.


Thank's.


----------



## lutfishah

B@KH said:


> He is Right. Pakistan is currently at service of wahabiism.
> But this situation will change in coming years. future is better.
> 
> Do not worry. Onece wahabiism is dead relations with Iran will become normal.


I disagree, Pakistan is not under the service of Wahabisam. Things have already changed, Pakistan is doing whatever is in its interest. And I will give you one example.. i-e, Chabahar in the hands of indians.
Also if you still think that Wahabiism is the issue then I'll have to say that your understanding is wrong. Because not all Wahabis or Shias or I would say Muslims are extreme. There are some elements in every sect who can be used in any way by the enemies for e.g terrorist in yemen supported by Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846354142087714




Military Exercises going on in Falaika , Kuwait .... Before Saudia Air Strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

@Horus @mods

More than one thread running on same subject. Can we merge them?


----------



## GBU-28

Paksanity said:


> @Horus @mods
> 
> More than one thread running on same subject. Can we merge them?




All the threads should be merged into Arab V's Iran war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B@KH

lutfishah said:


> I disagree, Pakistan is not under the service of Wahabisam. Things have already changed, Pakistan is doing whatever is in its interest. And I will give you one example.. i-e, Chabahar in the hands of indians.
> Also if you still think that Wahabiism is the issue then I'll have to say that your understanding is wrong. Because not all Wahabis or Shias or I would say Muslims are extreme. There are some elements in every sect who can be used in any way by the enemies.



Pakistan is not doing but dying for others.


----------



## Falcon29

GBU-28 said:


> All the threads should be merged into Arab V's Iran war.



Israel's next bud.


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> Israel's next bud.






I've got 400 reasons why that'll never happen.


----------



## Rakan.SA

GBU-28 said:


> All the threads should be merged into Arab V's Iran war.


that sums it up LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

GBU-28 said:


> I've got 400 reasons why that'll never happen.



We'll see.


----------



## haviZsultan

It is unfortunate that Saudi Arabia and Iran can't get along. I think what Iran needs at this stage is allies. It does not and cannot afford to be isolated any more. I think we Pakistanis should not take sides and take the role of diffusing tensions between the 2 countries. We Pakistanis are increasingly getting close to Saudi though we should remain neutral in this conflict and work to bend the injury the 2 sides seek to cause each other.

Let us note Saudi and Iran both have no democracy and the wahabi system in place in Saudi clearly means that they will abuse human rights. Wahabism is a 19th century phenomenon and the said leader Muhammed bin Abdul Wahab desecrated the Prophets grave and killed pregnant women. 

I think we should not take sides in this situation. Saudi is supposed to be a haven for all muslims as custodians of the holy land, including shias... lets not divide but unite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Turkey says backs Saudi-led military operation in Yemen | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

@xenon54 @Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan is not interested to join this operation but US should use Predator Predators Drones on Middle East crisis.


----------



## Zarvan

The SiLent crY said:


> Iran !!!!?
> 
> Oh my God , This is cruel my friend .
> 
> Iran didn't start this but people of Yemen .
> 
> The ones that peacefully demonstrated for weeks in Sanaa against corruption and were answered by bullet in the streets by the army and their AL Qaeda allies .
> 
> This movement has been active for decades even before 1979 .
> 
> So , Instead of justifying , face the truth .


You are backing a minority which is hated by majority


----------



## Zarvan

haviZsultan said:


> It is unfortunate that Saudi Arabia and Iran can't get along. I think what Iran needs at this stage is allies. It does not and cannot afford to be isolated any more. I think we Pakistanis should not take sides and take the role of diffusing tensions between the 2 countries. We Pakistanis are increasingly getting close to Saudi though we should remain neutral in this conflict and work to bend the injury the 2 sides seek to cause each other.
> 
> Let us note Saudi and Iran both have no democracy and the wahabi system in place in Saudi clearly means that they will abuse human rights. Wahabism is a 19th century phenomenon and the said leader Muhammed bin Abdul Wahab desecrated the Prophets grave and killed pregnant women.
> 
> I think we should not take sides in this situation. Saudi is supposed to be a haven for all muslims as custodians of the holy land, including shias... lets not divide but unite


Unfortunately we have to be part of it


----------



## VelocuR

*Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance
*
Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> It is unfortunate that Saudi Arabia and Iran can't get along. I think what Iran needs at this stage is allies. It does not and cannot afford to be isolated any more. I think we Pakistanis should not take sides and take the role of diffusing tensions between the 2 countries. We Pakistanis are increasingly getting close to Saudi though we should remain neutral in this conflict and work to bend the injury the 2 sides seek to cause each other.
> 
> Let us note Saudi and Iran both have no democracy and the wahabi system in place in Saudi clearly means that they will abuse human rights. Wahabism is a 19th century phenomenon and the said leader Muhammed bin Abdul Wahab desecrated the Prophets grave and killed pregnant women.
> 
> I think we should not take sides in this situation. Saudi is supposed to be a haven for all muslims as custodians of the holy land, including shias... lets not divide but unite


go screw yourself with iran
first no such thing as wahhabism you brainwashed rat
dont act nice when you spread lies 
we were being attacked for 36 years by iran millions have been killed and iran has a huge responsibility for their death.
you so called muslim where were you when they are killing ppl as we speak in 4 muslim countries ?
what kind of nation send 52 kg of C4 to hajj in makka ?
what kind of ppl kill more than 600 in hajj ? 
we had enough.. any pakistani wants to take iran side will only be dealt like an iranian. 
you ppl here have no say on what pakistan government and its true ppl say regarding saudi. NOTHING 
the sad thing that pakistan is a victim of iran as well. and some rats here still support iran
whos killing pakistanies in the border ? who is controlling the conflict between afghanistan and pakistan ? you think iran doesnt have a pakistani hezb-alshaytan ?! 
fools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

VelocuR said:


> *Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance
> *
> Pakistan declines to join Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran alliance


This is old news we are now part of Anti Houthi operation


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> Wahabism is a 19th century phenomenon and the said leader Muhammed bin Abdul Wahab desecrated the Prophets grave and killed pregnant women


you rat you think we are fools here like you ?! sick bastard


----------



## haviZsultan

Rakan.SA said:


> go screw yourself with iran
> first no such thing as wahhabism you brainwashed rat
> dont act nice when you spread lies
> we were being attacked for 36 years by iran millions have been killed and iran has a huge responsibility for their death.
> you so called muslim where were you when they are killing ppl as we speak in 4 muslim countries ?
> what kind of nation send 52 kg of C4 to hajj in makka ?
> what kind of ppl kill more than 600 in hajj ?
> we had enough.. any pakistani wants to take iran side will only be dealt like an iranian.
> you ppl here have no say on what pakistan government and its true ppl say regarding saudi. NOTHING
> the sad thing that pakistan is a victim of iran as well. and some rats here still support iran
> whos killing pakistanies in the border ? who is controlling the conflict between afghanistan and pakistan ? you think iran doesnt have a pakistani hezb-alshaytan ?!
> fools


I am not really taking sides. I want this dispute between the countries to end. Iran sees itself as the defender of shias and Saudi is known to be the house of muslims. The onus on both is to end this dispute and move ahead. Unfortunately none is too keen to do that and treats each as a threat. 

The Prophet said do not strike the necks of each other when I am gone... and look what we are doing. As a responsible nation and custodian of the holiest sites the onus is also on you to ensure peace and prosperity in the muslim world. Instead what are you doing? What is Iran doing? I think we have fought long enough. The time is here to work together and deal with our threats on the negotiation table.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

fakhre mirpur said:


> Pakistani Special forces units arrive to participate with Saudi forces in Exercise 'Samsam 5' in Taif.
> All participants from both sides have ended preparations for this exercise, whose training will include focus on war in hard mountainous terrain environments and in irregular operations. Saudi Royal Air Forces, land forces aviation and units of the Border Patrol will participate in the exercise operations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...t-join-military-campaign-against-Houthis.html


Those are normal infantry units not special forces.AK regiment i m guessing.


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> This is old news we are now part of Anti Houthi operation



*Pakistan examining Saudi request to join operation in Yemen: FO*





Tasneem Aslam said that the Pakistani in Yemen mission has placed on an alert and has been asked to keep in touch with Pakistan community residing there.

Pakistan examining Saudi request to join operation in Yemen: FO - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Why should we join Arabs' filthy wars since Syria, Iraq and now Yemen??????


----------



## Zarvan

VelocuR said:


> *Pakistan examining Saudi request to join operation in Yemen: FO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasneem Aslam said that the Pakistani in Yemen mission has placed on an alert and has been asked to keep in touch with Pakistan community residing there.
> 
> Pakistan examining Saudi request to join operation in Yemen: FO - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Why should we join Arabs' filthy wars since Syria, Iraq and now Yemen??????


We are part of it most probably would not admit it and I told you the moment Saudis will get involved in any we would also be part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> We are part of it most probably would not admit it and I told you the moment Saudis will get involved in any we would also be part of it


pakistan is already in


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> pakistan is already in


Try to get reports Have we send Fighter Jets or Troops I mean get details of Pakistani involvment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Horus said:


> I have a feeling that KSA might annex Yemen.


the sooner GCC intergrates itself into a single country the better for the entire region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> I am not really taking sides. I want this dispute between the countries to end. Iran sees itself as the defender of shias and Saudi is known to be the house of muslims. The onus on both is to end this dispute and move ahead. Unfortunately none is too keen to do that and treats each as a threat.
> 
> The Prophet said do not strike the necks of each other when I am gone... and look what we are doing. As a responsible nation and custodian of the holiest sites the onus is also on you to ensure peace and prosperity in the muslim world. Instead what are you doing? What is Iran doing? I think we have fought long enough. The time is here to work together and deal with our threats on the negotiation table.


dont make lies. 
we were never the aggressors and we will not accept such accusations. we have suffered and paid a lot cuz of iran. and by we i mean all muslim and arab world. *now you are either with us or against us.*
and that dirty lie you made about imam mohammad bin abdulwahab shows what kind of a person you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

Rakan.SA said:


> go screw yourself with iran
> first no such thing as wahhabism you brainwashed rat
> dont act nice when you spread lies
> we were being attacked for 36 years by iran millions have been killed and iran has a huge responsibility for their death.
> you so called muslim where were you when they are killing ppl as we speak in 4 muslim countries ?
> what kind of nation send 52 kg of C4 to hajj in makka ?
> what kind of ppl kill more than 600 in hajj ?
> we had enough.. any pakistani wants to take iran side will only be dealt like an iranian.
> you ppl here have no say on what pakistan government and its true ppl say regarding saudi. NOTHING
> the sad thing that pakistan is a victim of iran as well. and some rats here still support iran
> whos killing pakistanies in the border ? who is controlling the conflict between afghanistan and pakistan ? you think iran doesnt have a pakistani hezb-alshaytan ?!
> fools



No need to be so aggressive, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

بلندر said:


> the game is just begin and our Takfiri friends are taking wrong steps ....
> 
> Their Iranophia leading them to make wrong decisions ...
> They with their sick mind just assume that Houthis are Shia and Iran took Yemen while all things we did was making big talk with limited propaganda machine ...
> till now , Zeidi refused to consider themselves as Shiia and was saying that they are "more sunni" but what will happen from now !?
> 
> Imam Housein sacrificed himself for greater good ... even Jinab Zeid did this ...



Why do you presume that Houthi's speak for all 10 million Yemeni Zaydis? Do you realize that Zaydi Islam is the oldest Shia sect in Islam and the closest to Sunni Islam, especially the Shafi'i and Hanafi madahib? Do you realize that there has been no sectarianism in Yemen historically and this is likely not to change?
Do you think that ancient sects can change just because of a few political events? What is this? A Swedish buffet?

With or without Iranian political support to the Houthi terror cult KSA/GCC would have deal with them eventually. Just like in 2009 and 2010.

They hijacked Yemen and toppled an ELECTED government. 7 million Yemenis of all sects, ethnicites and colors voted for Hadi. Who are the Houthi's to topple him and spread chaos and unrest to Yemen and kill unarmed protestors from Sana'a to Ta'izz?

They are a threat to our security and that of our beloved Arabian Peninsula. Whether you Iranians like it or not.

We will act and have done so. We have overwhelming support from our Arab and Muslim brothers and sisters and major allies. Western and non-Western alike. Muslim and non-Muslim alike.



Dr. Stranglove said:


> the sooner GCC intergrates itself into a single country the better for the entire region



That's going to happen eventually. Don't rule out Jordan joining the "party".



burning_phoneix said:


> No need to be so aggressive, brother.



Tariq al-Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rakan.SA said:


> both *of you can come clean my "equipment".. il pay you well *
> it must be hard finding jobs in iran these days. but somehow they can finance wars in 4 countries.


o yes poor stooge both KSA and Iran has served Ummah very well by back stabbing it and fueling sectarian wars,let another day Isreal or Saud daddy west attacks you only we will be there to support you.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> We are part of it most probably would not admit it and I told you the moment Saudis will get involved in any we would also be part of it



You illiterate fools, we forget India borders and has own problems internal matters. Arabs has never done us any favors in return to send their troops in our country. 

If there is serious problem in Middle Eastern, US will able to use Global Hawk Drones to fight militancy in both Yemen and Saudi soil, we don't need to send our expensive troops to Arab countries. Where is GCC monkeys??







*Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*

*Saudi Arabia and a coalition of regional allies have launched a military operation in Yemen against the Houthi rebels, who deposed the US-backed Yemeni president last month.*

Adel al-Jubair, Saudi ambassador to the US, said on Wednesday that a coalition consisting of 10 countries, including the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), had begun airstrikes at 7pm Eastern time.

"The operation is to defend and support the legitimate government of Yemen and prevent the radical Houthi movement from taking over the country," Jubair told reporters in Washington.

Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen - Al Jazeera English

Did anyone see red/blue highlights?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Saif al-Arab said:


> That's going to happen eventually. Don't rule out Jordan joining the "party".


it will be great service to Ummah now KSA should annex Yemen like Russia did with Crimea....


----------



## Saif al-Arab

قناص said:


> it will be great service to Ummah now KSA should annex Yemen like Russia did with Crimea....



Yemen is basically the only unstable country on the Arabian Peninsula. If stability, safety and progress emerged in Yemen I would not be against such an idea. At least areas not held by Houthi's (Saada province and a few other Northern provinces).

As of now Yemen is sadly more a pain in the *** for everyone concerned than an asset.

There won't be such a thing. Yemen is like 20 times bigger than Crimea and 20 times more populous. Such operations are beyond the ability of any MENA country.


----------



## Rakan.SA

[/QUOTE]o yes poor stooge both KSA and Iran has served Ummah very well by back stabbing it and fueling sectarian wars,let another day Isreal or Saud daddy west attacks you only we will be there to support you.......[/QUOTE]
we only depend on ALLAH.
dont get too arrogant and forget yourself.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rakan.SA said:


> we only depend on ALLAH.
> dont get too arrogant and forget yourself.


we never forget ourselves and good to know that you depend upon ALLAH,that's why i think you called US and NATO to attack Iraq kill Muslims, o wait i forget that i am dealing with a person whose countries royal house has been awarded royalty by Brits in service of back stabbing Ottoman....



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yemen is basically the only unstable country on the Arabian Peninsula. If stability, safety and progress emerged in Yemen I would not be against such an idea. At least areas not held by Houthi's (Saada province and a few other Northern provinces).
> 
> As of now Yemen is sadly more a pain in the *** for everyone concerned than an asset.


well only gun can put rest in country and as for zaid's -iran and they will be ok to live with KSA.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

VelocuR said:


> You illiterate fools, we forget India borders and has own problems internal matters. Arabs has never done us any favors in return to send their troops in our country.
> 
> If there is serious problem in Middle Eastern, US will able to use Global Hawk Drones to fight militancy in both Yemen and Saudi soil, we don't need to send our expensive troops to Arab countries. Where is GCC monkeys??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
> 
> *Saudi Arabia and a coalition of regional allies have launched a military operation in Yemen against the Houthi rebels, who deposed the US-backed Yemeni president last month.*
> 
> Adel al-Jubair, Saudi ambassador to the US, said on Wednesday that a coalition consisting of 10 countries, including the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), had begun airstrikes at 7pm Eastern time.
> 
> "The operation is to defend and support the legitimate government of Yemen and prevent the radical Houthi movement from taking over the country," Jubair told reporters in Washington.
> 
> Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Did anyone see red/blue highlights?


*hothies and the US worked together for a long time. so dont act smart.
they both would conduct attacks together. US from the skies and houthies from the ground. they had mutual interest. 
so nice try but go fool someone else *


----------



## chauvunist

The SiLent crY said:


> Proxy terrorists !?
> 
> You call millions of Yemeni people proxy terrorists who are fighting for their rights .
> 
> Theses people have always been attacked by foreign countries .
> 
> First by Egypt and countless times by Saudi Arabia and yet they are called terrorists because they are not Sunnis .
> 
> Too many Takfiri and Anti Shia supporters here .



When millions of common Syrians are called called terrorists and being killed with no remorse in hundreds of thousands numbers by Iranians then you have no right of calling Houthi terrorists as legitimite...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haviZsultan

Rakan.SA said:


> dont make lies.
> we were never the aggressors and we will not accept such accusations. we have suffered and paid a lot cuz of iran. and by we i mean all muslim and arab world. *now you are either with us or against us.*
> and that dirty lie you made about imam mohammad bin abdulwahab shows what kind of a person you are



Well Saudi is not a place where critical thinking is thought of highly. So me explaining this will be difficult enough for you. 

Muhammed Bin Abdul Wahab was not born in the prophet's time. He was born in the 18th century. This makes him and many others like him likely to be condemned and you should have enough patience to hear about the negative thoughts about him. He was against the system of peaceful Islam and promoted violence and wahabism. He desecrated the prophets grave, murdered those who opposed him and ripped womens feotus's out of their bodies. This is a fact. Salafism or Wahabism is like a cancer.

Also when Mutazilite theory can be condemned by Wahabis, why can't wahabism be condemned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

VelocuR said:


> You illiterate fools, we forget India borders and has own problems internal matters. Arabs has never done us any favors in return to send their troops in our country.
> 
> If there is serious problem in Middle Eastern, US will able to use Global Hawk Drones to fight militancy in both Yemen and Saudi soil, we don't need to send our expensive troops to Arab countries. Where is GCC monkeys??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
> 
> *Saudi Arabia and a coalition of regional allies have launched a military operation in Yemen against the Houthi rebels, who deposed the US-backed Yemeni president last month.*
> 
> Adel al-Jubair, Saudi ambassador to the US, said on Wednesday that a coalition consisting of 10 countries, including the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), had begun airstrikes at 7pm Eastern time.
> 
> "The operation is to defend and support the legitimate government of Yemen and prevent the radical Houthi movement from taking over the country," Jubair told reporters in Washington.
> 
> Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Did anyone see red/blue highlights?



USA has been using drones in Yemen for years and it has not stopped militancy. Drones are not a one sized fits all solution.

Also, US-Backed?

Do you know that the former President, who was also US and Saudi Backed, is now an Ally of the Houthis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

قناص said:


> we never forget ourselves and good to know that you depend upon ALLAH,that's why i think you called US and NATO to attack Iraq kill Muslims, o wait i forget that i am dealing with a person whose countries royal house has been awarded royalty by Brits in service of back stabbing Ottoman....


LOL ok so thats the crap they been teaching you ?! 
that makes you feel a better muslim ? haha
listen get lost not you not the british not any humane being have any favors on US.
Allah blessed us. you got a problem with that ? then take a line behind the persian rats and we will haply deal with you.
and you can bring the brits too. 
shoo kutta get a life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

haviZsultan said:


> Muhammed Bin Abdul Wahab was not born in the prophet's time. He was born in the 18th century. This makes him and many others like him likely to be condemned and you should have enough patience to hear about the negative thoughts about him. He was against the system of peaceful Islam and promoted violence and wahabism. He desecrated the prophets grave, murdered those who opposed him and ripped womens feotus's out of their bodies. This is a fact. Salafism or Wahabism is like a cancer.



Such serious accusations require serious proof, brother.


----------



## بلندر

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why do you presume that Houthi's speak for all 10 million Yemeni Zaydis? Do you realize that Zaydi Islam is the oldest Shia sect in Islam and the closest to Sunni Islam, especially the Shafi'i and Hanafi madahib? Do you realize that there has been no sectarianism in Yemen historically and this is likely not to change?



there wasn't any problem until Wahhabi scums come to power in KSA and begin their sectarian war in Yemen and tried to wipe out "Rafidhi Shiia" from Yemen ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Rakan.SA said:


> *hothies and the US worked together for a long time. so dont act smart.*
> *they both would conduct attacks together. US from the skies and houthies from the ground. they had mutual interest. *
> *so nice try but go fool someone else *



*Saudi Arabia and US has been worked together many years* and longer than whoever Houthies, don't act dumber to fool some illiterate uneducated people like Zarvan. Remember Saudi Arabia and US has also mutual interest against Iraq and Syria, where millions children and innocent deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

burning_phoneix said:


> *Even Pakistan has nukes?
> 
> Spoken like someone who doesn't understand the concept of Mutually Assured Destruction. *



one of your reason for not fighting Isreal is that they have nukes .... now you have a nuclear power in your camp , so why your mighty Arab Sunni Army won't take revenge fore your embarrassing loses against tiny Zionist fake state !?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@haviZsultan

You are writing utter nonsense now. Although I am not a Hanbali myself (I am a Shafi'i like most Hijazis were and are traditionally) then this is beyond ridiculous. I don't know where you read this nonsense. Must be in your local Farsi Mullah sponsored madrasah somewhere in Pakistan with al due respect.

Go live in KSA and talk what is Islamic and what is not and who is following what.

You don't even have a clue about the demographic makeup in KSA or the regional differences or the Hanbali fiqh itself.

Let's put that to a test in another debate shall we? Ready for a quick debate? Only sourced material. Arabic material, English, French whatever you feel like. I am ready.


----------



## haviZsultan

burning_phoneix said:


> Such serious accusations require serious proof, brother.


Well its my personal view and you can have a different view opposed to it... I think we Muslims should all just accept democracy isn't one of our strong suits.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

jammersat said:


> There are more christians in pakistan than Shia , so that's unlikely


40 million shias 2 million christians 
what are u smoking these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> Well Saudi is not a place where critical thinking is thought of highly. So me explaining this will be difficult enough for you.
> 
> Muhammed Bin Abdul Wahab was not born in the prophet's time. He was born in the 18th century. This makes him and many others like him likely to be condemned and you should have enough patience to hear about the negative thoughts about him. He was against the system of peaceful Islam and promoted violence and wahabism. He desecrated the prophets grave, murdered those who opposed him and ripped womens feotus's out of their bodies. This is a fact. Salafism or Wahabism is like a cancer.
> 
> Also when Mutazilite theory can be condemned by Wahabis, why can't wahabism be condemned?


listen Mr ape
we dont believe he is holly. no one ever dares to say that in saudi.
mohammad bin abdulwahhab wrote books. go read his books and when you find any innovation in islam come tell me what book in what page. that is if you have the mental capacity.


----------



## haviZsultan

Saif al-Arab said:


> @haviZsultan
> 
> You are writing utter nonsense now. Although I am not a Hanbali myself (I am a Shafi'i like most Hijazis were and are traditionally) then this is beyond ridiculous. I don't know where you read this nonsense. Must be in your local Farsi Mullah sponsored madrasah somewhere in Pakistan with al due respect.
> 
> Go live in KSA and talk what is Islamic and what is not and who is following what.
> 
> You don't even have a clue about the demographic makeup in KSA or the regional differences or the Hanbali fiqh itself.
> 
> Let's put that to a test in another debate shall we? Ready for a quick debate? Only sourced material. Arabic material, English, French whatever you feel like. I am ready.


Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, A name spoken of throughout the Muslim world, but who is he? What are his teachings? Are they really in accordance to the _Sunnah_[4] of our Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم)? What do we really know about him? Is he a reviver of the religion of Islam as some people claim or is he one of the thirty _dajjal’s*[5]*_ and a reviver of the accursed cult known as the _Khawaarij_?

In order to understand such questions it is essential that we look to the biography of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab to gain a fair understanding of what his life and mission was all about. Therefore we shall look at his life from birth to death, and the impact that he had on the Muslim world to this very day.

*Birth and Birthplace*

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, Born 1115 AH in the village of Uyainah of al-Yamaamah, in the Najd province of central ‘Arabia northwest to “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” [6] Riyaadh. This is the exact same location that gave home to Musaymiyah the liar. [7]

*His Said Education *

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab grew up in the house of his father, the great _Sunni_ [8] orthodox Shaykh ul-Islam, ‘Abdul Wahhab Ibn Sulaymaan an-Najdi. He studied Hanbali Fiqh under his father. His stubbornness in learning was noticed at a very young age by his father to the point where Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was forced to look for other teachers whilst his father placed his main focus on the humble soon to be Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab.

It is said that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab travelled back and forth from Makkah and Madinah in attempt to find suitable teachers that was able to satisfy his lust of bad opinion. Therefore he sat with many _Shuyukh_, [9] but never completed his studies with them being unsatisfied with their doctrine.

In Makkah he studied with a Shaafi’ scholar by the name of ‘Abdullah Ibn Saalim al-Basri who was the leading scholar of _ahaadeeth_ in the hijaaz at the time [10]

He also studied under the great Hanbali jurist, Abu al-Muwahhib al-Baali [11] it is also said he studied under other authorities such as ‘Ali al-Daghstani, Ismaa’el al-Ajaluni, the great scholar of ahaadeeth and Hanbli jurist ‘Abdullah Ibn Ibraheem al-Saif, [12] a subcontinent scholar from Indo-Pakistan Muhammad Hayaat as-Sindi, Muhammad Ibn Sulaymaan al-Kurdi and maybe more.

With Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s non contentment with valid scholarly authority, his dissatisfaction drove him to obtain studies in ‘Iraq. In this time Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab became heavily influenced by the creedal works of Imaam Ibn Taymiyyah and his student Imaam Ibn Qayyum. In fact many areas in which these two Imaam’s had only theorised by pen, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would later bring into practice.

It was not the habit of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah to destroy graves and demolish domes and kill anybody he deemed to be a mushrik, even though he made suggestions that extreme measures should be enforced to prevent people from doing shirk. To the lack of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s knowledge, Imaam Ibn Taymiyah later repented from such views after he was defeated in a series of debates ranging from many issues, theological and in areas of jurisprudence. [13]

Despite having studied under Hanbali, Shaafi’ and Hanafi teachers, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab declared war against the four traditional _madh-habs_ [14] under the pretext it was “_haraam_”[15] to blindly follow and trust any scholar as noted “he forcibly contradicted the blind following of any scholar”[16] Thus he thought he knew better than all previous scholarship, or yet was rather over satisfied with the opinions of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah and his student Ibn Qayyum.

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was eventually drove out of ‘Iraq by the local learned scholars due to Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s sickness of referring to unknowledgeable seekers of knowledge as _mushriks_, simply for not knowing enough about Islam. He was forced to leave ‘Iraq in the heat of the day and almost died of thirst. He found himself begging for money to get to Syria, however after such a God decreed defeat, his humiliation made him to return to Najd.

Though Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab had obtained studies from a variety of scholars in different locations in the learned Muslim world, he did not, however, reach his discipline, nor obtain any senate to teach in any science from any of the above mentioned scholars. Moreover, none of his former teachers supported the doctrine he was soon to espouse and it is proven from the texts of historians that his teachers spoke of him with much negative critique.

Such as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn Sulaymaan al-Kurdi and Shaykh Muhammad al-Sindi who both recognized his stubbornness and refusal to respect scholarly authority and said about him “Allah will allow this one to be led astray, miserable are the ones who are mislead by him [Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]. Both of these teachers eventually combined with the brother of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab [Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] to write the classical text _al-Sawaa’iq al-Ilahiyah fi ar-radd ‘ala al-Wahhabiyah_ in which his teacher wrote

“Dall mudlil”, i.e. he [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] is “misguided and misguiding”. [17]

Even a Wahhab scholar wrote about the Shaykh in a Saudi published biography:

“It seems that Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was very attracted to reading – again, especially the writings of Ibn Taymiyyah and his student Ibn al-Qayyum (his teacher) al-Ajilaani even said that most of his knowledge was self taught”!![18]

So it is seen from the presented facts that he was unqualified to act as an authority, nobody gave him senate and he was self taught, brainwashed in the misguided opinions of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah.

Upon his return, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would often attempt to debate great theologians which eventually caused him to be expelled and banned from many towns and villages. He even tried to debate his own father which led to a huge argument. His father’s eyes flowed with tears after reading the filth and bad opinions packed into the theological fast food sandwich, “_Kitaab ut-Tawheed_.

His father soon after died in 1153 AH never again having spoken to Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab since. Although before his death he would repeatedly tell the people “You will see much evil from my son Muhammad”!

Since his father passed away, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab felt more free to publicize his deviant teachings more openly, although, underestimating the increase of knowledge of his own brother Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab whom his father had trained in his absence. His father had trained young Sulaymaan well, giving him senate in ‘_Aqeedah_, [19] _Fiqh_ [20] and other related sciences. Though Sulaymaan indeed had a difficult task ahead of him, he was all the more ready.

Meanwhile, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab began to gain support of highway robbers and other criminals from around Najd, he was even given a small army of six hundred men. Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s rise to power spelt death and destruction, with his so called religious justifications. He permitted the shedding of blood of people who say the _Kalimah_, thus making it permissible to take their property and place their wives and children in captivity. He said in his _Kashf ash-Shubbahaat_:

“The people that ask for intercession through the Prophets and Angels, calling upon them and making supplication through their waseelah in attempt to draw nearer to Allah are committing the greatest of sins. Thus it is permitted to kill them and take their property” [21]

Even a modern committee of Wahhabi scholars admitted to this and confirmed this view when it was said:

“He [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] also made clear [to us] – the true meaning of _tawheed_ [22]…and that it is not simply pronouncing the testimony of faith “_la ilaha illallah_” (none has the right to be worshipped except Allah); indeed, a person might be a disbeliever whose blood is permissible to shed and whose property it is permissible to take and he might pronounce the testimony of _tawheed_” [23]


It is clear that the_ kalimah *[24]*_ will not save a person from their sword. They will kill Muslims regardless.
This statement mirrors the very same creed that the earlier _Khawaarij *[25]*_ held, that its permissible to take the blood of those who pronounce the _Kalimah_, but yet disagree with their views
Many _ahaadeeth *[26]*_ prove that the _kalimah_ is sufficient for one to be a Muslim believer, we shall quote them in a another chapter and address this belief that strongly implies that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab believed in a deeds based salvation as opposed to the _Sunni_ stance of not despairing the Mercy of Allah.
His very first act was to march into a village with his six hundred or so bandits to demolish the grave of Zaid ibn al-Khattab. Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab personally took an axe and took it to the grave like a raving mad vandal. This was the first earthquake as the people of the village stood in fear from the aftershock. Never before had they faced anything like this.

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab continued to pillage the neighbouring territories such as Zabir, Ahsa, Huraimala, and his hometown ‘Uyainah, indiscriminately killing Muslim men women and children if they refused to accept his call. Those who did accept his call were forced to shave their beards and their heads under the pretext it was the hair of _kufr_. [27] He did not even spare the women from this ruling.

When the _Khalifah_ [28] of the Muslims Sulaymaan Bin Urair’ar heard of this, they came with an army to meet challenge the Wahhabi threat, in which made Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his gang of vigilantes flee to Darriyah, fearing for their lifes.

*The Pact With Ibn Sa’ud*

Impressed with the religious doctrine and actions Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, the ruler of Darriyah, Muhammad Ibn Sa’ud knew that he could use Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his doctrine to his own advantage, giving him the religious justification he so needed to eventually take over the _Hijaaz_ [29] and seat himself as the king of ‘Arabia. As one Wahhabi scholar admitted:

“What was indeed extraordinary was the coincidence of the ‘Alim’ and the “prince”, Muhammad Ibn Sa’ud, who felt the need for each other, and saw the wedding of idea to arm [with weapons, by force] as a key to a new age of Islamic history” [30]

They knew that the only way to take over the neighbouring villages was by force of doctrine by threat of violence. Thus they prepared military wise. It even said by some historians that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab replaced the traditional swords with rifles supplied by the British government.

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, now together with the Sa’udi reinforcements and a much larger army raided Muslim territories regardless of hearing the _Azaan_.[31] The fact was, according to Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, their _Shahaadah_ [32] was not sufficient, thus he would make a habit of plundering Muslim territories whilst allowing pagans to freely pass through ‘Arabia without any attempt to convert them. In fact he never once raided a pagan village.

His Kharijite traits became more apparent as he led rebellions against the Muslim rulers, killing believing men, enslaving women and children, demolishing graves and places of important heritage [making some into public toilets] all under the pretext that he was calling the people back to the Qur’an and Sunnah, and “the 800 year old lost teaching” _tawheed._

He even had a blind man executed for simply sending peace and blessings on the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) after he had made the call of _Azaan_. He did this under the pretext that he needed to preserve the purity of _tawheed_ for the people as the action of the blind man may have led to _shirk_. [33]

Much of the historical manuscripts of the scholarly works were destroyed by the Wahhabi cult, as libraries were burnt to the ground, and even Qur’anic texts were even scattered around on the streets and trampled on without a care.

From the year 1159AH, the central ‘Arabia was never to be the same. “_Jihaad”_ [34] was declared against any Muslim who did not accept the Wahhabi call. It was the case of: you either join us or die. This is exactly what the _Khawaarij_ did to anybody that disregarded their theology. Like the Sahaabi [35] Khabaab who was martyred fro simply quoting a _hadeeth_ in defence of ‘Ali. Not only did they kill him, but they killed his wife and unborn child by slicing open her stomach and letting the contents fall to the floor.

The contemporary scholars that lived to see the Wahhabi threat and re-emergence of the Khawaarij documented works concerning his corrupt theology, including his own his own brother Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. They are first hand witnesses to the historical happenings that have all documented the same truths concerning the Wahhabi cult and its call.

Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab said to his own brother

“The horn of Shaytaan that the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) referred to is you” [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]. [36]

As the abundance of historical facts demonstrate, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was _no_ reviver of Islam. Infact the movement denied eight hundred years of Islamic revival! The I.I.F.S.O translation of _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_ informs us in the preface

“The movement was born out of a “realization” that Muslims had far too long been on a decline” [37]

Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s arrogance knew no bounds as he opined that the great majority of scholars that predated him were _mushrikeen_ [idolators] and thus _kuffar_ [i.e. disbelievers]. He therefore rejected eight hundred years of authentic scholarship as being upon misguidance and innovation.

The claim is that he is [second to Ibn Taymiyah] the only reviver Allah has sent in eight hundred years of scholarship which contradicts the _hadeeth_ of the Messenger of Allah sal Allahu alayhi wasallam is which he said:

*“Allah will raise for this community at the end of every hundred years the one who will renovate its religion for it.” [38]*

However, amongst the known revivers of each century who have been well documented, none of them [39] ever spoke of the same ideologies as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, or his forefather in creed Imaam Ibn Taymiyah.

For example, who before Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and Ibn Taymiyah, felt the need to divide and categorize _tawheed_ into two, three or four parts? There was none! The same can be said in the many areas of creed in which Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and Imaam Ibn Taymiyah have contradicted the consensus of the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_.

*Implicit claim to Prophet-hood *

Some scholars even noted that he made an implicit claim to Prophet-hood, though not claiming prophet-hood verbally. The following factors help demonstrate this point:


Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab named the people of Najd that chose to follow him [either by force or free will] the _Ansaar _[i.e. the helpers] Just as the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) called the people of Madinah the _Ansaar_ for helping the _Muhajireen_. Likewise Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s non Najdi followers was labelled the _Muhajiroon_. The message sounded very clear as Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab opined Makkah and Medinah to be in a deep state of kufr with all the “grave worship” happening there so much so that he deemed the Hijaaz [Makkah and Medinah] to be dar ul-Kufr and his hometown Najd to be _dar ul-Mumineen_. Even Najd [_al-Yamaamah_] became to be spoken of as the “heart” of all ‘Arabia as Wahhabi follower Jamal Zarabozo stated in his biography of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab “_al-Yamaamah_ is the heart [not Makkah or Madinah] of the entire ‘Arabian peninsula” [40] In this age they have called it _Riyaadh_ and still classify it as “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” [41] their disregard to the two holy sanctuaries can clearly be seen in this point.
With his authority he did not act like a ruler [Qadi] or even a humble scholar. He acted like a Prophet as Muslims would be executed for simply questioning his “divinely inspired wisdom in deriving judgements”.
Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab made it very clear that he deemed anybody who rejected his mission as a disbeliever, almost as if they had denied a Prophet! He would instruct “new believers” to his cult to witness against themselves that they were previously _kuffar _[disbelievers] and that their parents was also _kuffar_ before they could be considered as true Wahhabi believers. This is despite them previously saying the testimony of faith [i.e. the Shahaadah] “_la ilaha illa Allah_” – there is no deity except Allah! As Muhmmad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab has claimed in a number of his works, that the _Shahaadah_ is not sufficient for one to enter paradise! If a Muslim was to reject his call, they would be beheaded on the spot.
He commanded men and women to shave their heads as he deemed it the “hair of _kufr_”. This was his misinterpretation of a _hadeeth_ that spoke of the hair underneath the armpits and the genital hairs. This action was unique to his call and the Prophet forewarned us of this sigh when he said “their sign is that they will shave their heads”.
Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab “abrogated” much of the _ahadeeth_ about fighting in the hijaaz [which the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) forbade] yet Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab considered himself such an authority to permit the killing of Muslims, even by the side of the Ka’bah.
This is the most greatest point. When the Prophet sal Allahu alayhi wasallam entered Makkah and destroyed the idols, Allah sent down the ayah “Verily the truth has come and falsehood has perished”. This meant that idolatry had been totally obliterated in the Hijaaz and that Shaytaan lost all hope of misguiding the Muslims to worship taghut. This happening was a great sign and symbol of Prophet Muhammad’s [sal allahu alayhi wasallam] Risaalah, yet Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abd ul-Wahhab claimed that the hijaaz was riddled with idol worship and that he had been sent with a mission to destroy the idol worship in Arabia, thus he implicitly called to his own message, thus he is nothing more than a false Prophet.
These are amongst the few indictors of his implicit claim to prophecy. His followers can also be seen giving him the status of a Prophet throughout many Wahhabi works, such as The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo who states in the chapter entitled “Motivation Behind This Work” was to

“Defend the honour and truth of their religion, their Prophet, and their brethren” [42]

This really refers to the cult of “Salafism” the “Salafi Prophet” Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and their “Salafi” brethren! In one translation of _Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul_, more praise and attention is given to introducing Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, than the little that is spoken of regarding the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) himself:

“After Imaam Muhammad bin Sa’ud Islamic university had decided to hold a conference in the name of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab [_not in the name of Allah, or his Rasul_], it formed a committee to prepare for this conference and to provide a detailed concept of it and then to implement it. The committee began its work by restating its general objective for the conference, which was to inform people about the Shaykh [not Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but the Shaykh] and reveal the truth about his da’wah [not the Prophet Muhammad’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) _da’wah_, but the _da’wah_ of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]”

A few points can be seen from this above statement


This is a book that is supposed to be talking about the biography of the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم), yet the opening credits somehow go to Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab
A conference is held, not in the name of Allah nor His Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but yet in the name of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. Would the shoe been on the other foot, the Wahhabis would have been all to quick to accuse of of _shirk _for having a conference in the name of a Sufi Shaykh, etc.
Whilst the great majority of Muslims around the world hold conferences in celebration of the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) birth and gather together to speak about his birth etc, Wahhabis are all to quick to slam us with the charges of innovation and heresy, but yet here they are celebrating “Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab week. This exposes their hypocrisy.
The general objective as seen from above is not to promote the _da’wah_ of the Messenger of Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but to specifically promote the _da’wah_ of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab.
As long as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab occupies a position of doctrinal authority in the hearts of Wahhabis, they are to be considered a cult, a new religion. One regular visitor to the hijaaz – having seen the golden ages of the Sunni era – noted that a _new religion_ had begun with the appearance of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. [43]

*His Death *

He died a miserable death at the age of ninety-two years old in 1792 AD and was buried in an unmarked grave, nobody could visit him or pray for him nor place twigs in his grave which is a prophetic Sunnah that one may receive the mercy of Allah. Where ever his grave might be, it is unknown. His grave is also a bid’ah, to bury somebody in an unknown and unmarked grave is indeed an innovation. We all know where the Messenger of Allah sal Allahu alayhi wasallam and his blessed companions are buried, and this is because they did not command their followers to bury them in unknown graves.

Further more, it is noted:

“By the time of his death, he had seen his teachings spread throughout all of Najd and much of al-Ahsaa. Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab had also seen the first signs of its potential against the leaders of the _hijaaz_” [44]

His death led to a brutal raid on the holy sanctuaries , Makkah and Madinah in which many orthodox scholars was put to the sword. This demonstrates again that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his followers are the modern day _Khawaarij_ and they did Kharuj [45] against the ameers and Khalifah’s of the hijaaz. Plus Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab permitted fighting by the side of the Ka’bah, when the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) clearly said:

*“Allah and not the people has made Mecca a sanctuary. So anybody who has belief in Allah and the Last Day (i.e. a Muslim) should neither shed blood in it nor cut down its trees. If anybody argues that fighting is allowed in Mecca as Allah’s Apostle did fight (in Mecca), tell him that Allah gave permission to His Apostle, but He did not give it to you. The Allah allowed me only for a few hours on that day (of the conquest) and today (now) its sanctity is the same (valid) as it was before. So it is incumbent upon those who are present to convey it (this information) to those who are absent.”* [46]

*The Books Of Fitaan He Left Behind *

From some of the thirty or more books he has authored are


Kitaab ut-Tawheed
Al-Usul ul-Thalatha
Kashf ash-Shubahaat
Kitaab al-Kabaa’ir
Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
Many books of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab have not yet seen a publishing house and are still in manuscript form, let alone translated. They all expose the creed of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab as being from the _Khawaarij _if one is to carefully examine the texts for his theology. With this chapter alone I have demonstrated how the modern day Wahhabi cult are none other than the re-emergence of the end of times _Khawwarij_ prophesised in the _ahaadeeth_ of the Messenger of Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم). However will shall continue and cover every angle.

*Soon to come : The Khawaarij The Historical Facts:*

[1] Encyclopedia Britanica Micropedia vol. X, p. 511

[2] Lum’at ul-I’tiqaad [Sufficiency in Creed] The Wahhabi version, p. 185

[3] I have utilized books such as Muhammad Ibn Abdul Wahhab – His Life and Mission by Abdul Aziz Ibn Abdullah Ibn Baz; A Breif History of the Wahhabi Movement by Jamal Effendi, Encyclopedia of Islamic Doctrine vol.1, pp. 188-197 Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul, the translation which also begins with the mention of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and “his mission”. The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo, Encyopedias and other types of historical reference works.

[4] The creed, speech and actions of the Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

[5] One of the thirty liars that have been prophesized to emerge in the last days of time.

[6][6] The reader may wonder at why I have chosen to put this sentence in inverted commas. It is important to note that my _‘Aqeedah_ is that ‘Arabia is called _Jazeerat ul-Arab_, as it was called in the Holy Prophets (صلى الله عليه وسلم) time and not the “Kingdom of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” as described today. Reason being it is wrong to name such holy lands after a tyrant, plus innovation. If anything the country should have been called the Kingdom of the Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم), however due to the Prophet’s known character of much humility, he would most likely tell me to call it _Jazeerat ul-Arab_. Secondly, it is my _‘Aqeedah_ that the capital city, or cities rather, in ‘Arabia are Makkah and Madinah and not Riyaadh! The Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) did not like Riyaadh as it is a source of great _fitaan_. Thus, for this sentence, inverted commas. See Darussalam’s The Concise collection on Creed and Tawheed, p. 13 for “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” Riyaadh.

[7] Musaymimah the liar. He claimed to be a Prophet of Allah after Muhammad and composed his own poetry attempting to compete with the Qur’an. One verse read “O beautiful cat, what nice fluffy ears you have” however, despite his stupid claims and poetry he managed to build a following of thirty thousand and planned to attack Makkah and Madinah upon hearing about the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) passing away. Abu Bakr sent Khaleed Ibn Waleed and an army to Najd which is famously known as the batlle of Yamaamah, where many huffaz died. Washee was the one honored by Allah to redeem himself by killing Musaymimah the liar with his spear. Washee was the slave of Abu Sufyaan’s wife Bint and was responsible for the martyrdom of Hamza before his conversion to Islam.

[8] Sunni is a western derived term from a person who follows the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_. It is important to note here that there are ignorant Muslims in this day of age promoting the creed that we should not be Sunni’s, Shi’a, Wahhabi’s, Deobandis etc, but we should be Muslims. Although there is a correctness hidden within their falsehood the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) has commanded us to be Sunnis in the following hadeeth: “Adhere to my Sunnah and the Sunnah of the rightly guided Khalifahs that come after me. Bite upon it with your molar teeth [_nawaakhidh_] and beware of newly invented matters [in creed, and actions] for certainly every newly invented matter is an innovation and every innovation is a misguidance” Musnad of Imaam Ahmad narrated by al-‘Irbaad Bin Saariyah, hadeeth no. 17145, Sunan Abu Dawud, _Kitaab us-Sunnah_, hadeeth no. 4607 Imaam Nawawi’s Forty Hadeeth, hadeeth no. 28; and is classified as a _Saheeh hadeeth_. The one who follows the Sunnah as commanded is known as a _Sunni_. Please refer to the appendix in my translation of _Lum’at ul-I’tiqaad_ Who Are the Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah?

[9] Plural of Shaykh

[10] P. 19 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[11] P.17 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[12] P. 17 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[13] The repentance of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah is documented, however many Ash’ari scholars of Egypt had doubts about his repentance and still kept him imprisoned. See Encylopedia of Islamic Doctrine, vol. 1, p. 65. In the best opinion, he died a Sunni Muslim upon the creed of the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_ after repenting from his corrupt views, although not being able to correct them by way of writing as his writing materials was taken away from him. Upon his death, the very same scholars that condemned him, and those who debated him prayed over him at his _Janaazah_, which strongly implies that he was considered and buried as a Muslim believer.

[14] The four schools of Islamic law known as the _Hanafi madh-hab, Maaliki madh-hab, Shaafi’ madh-hab_ and the _Hanbali madh-hab_ named after four great respected _Sunni_ scholars, who are known for their excellence and ability in deriving from the Qur’an and the Sunnah.

[15] _Haraam_, the ‘Arabic terminology for anything prohibited strictly by revelation

[16] P.16 of The Concise Collection of Creed and Tawheed, Darussalam Publishing

[17] This book is presently being translated by Shaykh Abu Ja’far al-Hanbali and is promised to be a devastating blow to the _Khawaarij_ Wahhabi Cult. We should expect this text to be released via the Hanbali Text Society 2010 www.htspub.com

[18] P. 20 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[19] _‘Aqeedah_, the Mu’tazilah innovated terminology to refer to creed. The true ‘Arabic word is _al-I’tiqaad_. However for easy comprehension I have used _‘Aqeedah_ as many Muslims are now over familiar with this word.

[20] Jurisprudence, Islamic law relating to hygiene and worship, charity and hajj, etc.

_*[21]*__ Kashf ash-Shubuhaat _

[22] _Tawheed_ as the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) and is companions taught is the testimony that there is no god but Allah and Muhammad is his messenger. Anybody who testifies to this should not be killed. This can be seen from the _hadeeth_ where the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) said “”I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: ‘None has the right to be worshipped but Allah.’ And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally and their reckoning will be with Allah.” Saheeh al-Bukhaari, vol. 1, hadeeth no. 387 this _hadeeth_ serves as an evidence against Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab who was taught it was permissible to kill people who testified to the _Kalimah_, more will be said of this in following chapters. Therefore _tawheed_ is synonymous with the _kalimah_ which is to testify there is no god but Allah. This is _tawheed_.

[23] Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul p. 18

[24] Literally means a word or statement, but in the context of ‘Aqeedah its linguistic reference is to _tawheed_, testifying to Allah’s Oneness and His Messenger Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

[25] A group that is known to rebel against valid Muslim authority until they eventually exit out of the fold of Islam by killing Muslim believers

[26] The plural of hadeeth which in its singular form means a saying or action of the Holy Prophet. (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

[27] The hair of disbelief

[28] Ruler, valid Muslim authority

[29] The true heart of ‘Arabia, i.e. the two holy sanctuaries

[30] P. xvii in the preface to _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_ written and translated by Isma’il R. al-Furuqi

[31] The Muslim call to prayer

[32] Shahaadah, literally means to witness, a synonymous term for the Kalimah

[33] Polytheism, i.e. associating partners with Allah’s divinity.

[34] Military warfare

[35] Companion of the Holy Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم), I dedicate this book to him and others that met with the sword of the Khawaarij

[36] The Divine Thunderbolts_: as-Sawaa’iq al-Ilahiyah_.

[37] I.I.F.S.O translation of _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_, p. xv

[38] Narrated by Abu Hurayrah, Sunan Abu Dawud, hadeeth no. 2011

[39] None of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s family or Sunni teachers ever taught the same doctrine that Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would later teach and force the people to believe.

[40] P.7 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[41] See Darussalam’s The Concise collection on Creed and Tawheed, p. 13 for “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” Riyaadh.

[42] P. 3 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo

[43] Travels Through ‘Arabia and Other Countries in the East, vol. 2, p. 131, by C. Neibuhr [most likely a convert to Islam as he travelled in and out of the _Hijaaz_ without any restrictions, even visiting _Shuyukh_ in Makkah and Madinah and was a first hand witness to the rise of the _Khawaarij _Wahhabi cult.]

[44] P. 54 Again his teachings and not the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) this can be seen simply from the _hadeeth_ in which the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) says “The harshness of heart and sternness is in the East and faith is among the people of the Hijaz. Saheeh Muslim, Kitaab ul-Imaan, hadeeth no. 72; also found within Mishkaat ul-Masaabeeh, Kitaab ul-Fitaan, hadeeth no. 4

[45] Rebellion against the Muslim leaders which he Prophet forbade

[46] Saheeh al-Bukhaari, vol. 1 hadeeth no. 104 also in Saheeh al-Bukhari vol. 1 hadeeth no. 114 with the following words “Beware! (Mecca is a sanctuary.) Verily! Fighting in Mecca was not permitted for anyone before me nor will it be permitted for anyone after me. It (war) in it was made legal for me for few hours or so on that day. No doubt it is at this moment a sanctuary… also in vol. 3, hadeeth no. 58; hadeeth no. 60; vol. 4, hadeeth no. 412; vol. 5, hadeeth no 603; and volume 9, hadeeth number. 19. Thus there is no ambiguity to the authenticity and strength of this hadeeth, having numerous chains of isnaad.

The Biography of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab | World Shia Forum


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rakan.SA said:


> LOL ok so thats the crap they been teaching you ?!
> that makes you feel a better muslim ? haha
> listen get lost not you not the british not any humane being have any favors on US.
> Allah blessed us. you got a problem with that ? then take a line behind the persian rats and we will haply deal with you.
> and you can bring the brits too.
> shoo kutta get a life


you are no doubt a true idiot, i am proud Muslim and Pakistani...............


----------



## Rakan.SA

VelocuR said:


> *Saudi Arabia and US has been worked together many years* and longer than whoever Houthies, don't act dumber to fool some illiterate uneducated people like Zarvan. Remember Saudi Arabia and US has also mutual interest against Iraq and Syria, where millions children and innocent deaths.


you are the illeterate here. saudi was the first country to oppose the war against iraq and called it an invasion. america and iran worked together! so what the hell are you talking about ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

GBU-28 said:


> So it's "natural" for you to send your proxies to invade Yemen? Houtis already held territory in Yemen, yet you want it all. You want the whole country.
> 
> Anyway, you're about to get kicked out.



Houthi has but they were threaten by AQ and KSA , they just wanted prevent Yemen to become another broken state ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

VelocuR said:


> *Saudi Arabia and US has been worked together many years* and longer than whoever Houthies, don't act dumber to fool some illiterate uneducated people like Zarvan. Remember Saudi Arabia and US has also mutual interest against Iraq and Syria, where millions children and innocent deaths.


So, why doesn't the US drone Houthis instead of sitting back? Imagine if Al Qaeda seize the capital, the global reaction would blow out of proportion and an* immediate* coalition creation by the US like what happened the night after Mosul takeover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Oppressing minorities by supporting Legitimate ELECTED Gov-President ?*


legitimate or not
there is no denying that hadis gov. is as corrupt as it gets and it has very little support left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Zarvan said:


> Yes minority trying to take over majority on GUN point you asked for it and you are getting it


*
In a different form the same thing has happened in Egypt. If it is a crime in Yemen, it is a crime in Egypt too.*


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, A name spoken of throughout the Muslim world, but who is he? What are his teachings? Are they really in accordance to the _Sunnah_[4] of our Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم)? What do we really know about him? Is he a reviver of the religion of Islam as some people claim or is he one of the thirty _dajjal’s*[5]*_ and a reviver of the accursed cult known as the _Khawaarij_?
> 
> In order to understand such questions it is essential that we look to the biography of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab to gain a fair understanding of what his life and mission was all about. Therefore we shall look at his life from birth to death, and the impact that he had on the Muslim world to this very day.
> 
> *Birth and Birthplace*
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, Born 1115 AH in the village of Uyainah of al-Yamaamah, in the Najd province of central ‘Arabia northwest to “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” [6] Riyaadh. This is the exact same location that gave home to Musaymiyah the liar. [7]
> 
> *His Said Education *
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab grew up in the house of his father, the great _Sunni_ [8] orthodox Shaykh ul-Islam, ‘Abdul Wahhab Ibn Sulaymaan an-Najdi. He studied Hanbali Fiqh under his father. His stubbornness in learning was noticed at a very young age by his father to the point where Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was forced to look for other teachers whilst his father placed his main focus on the humble soon to be Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab.
> 
> It is said that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab travelled back and forth from Makkah and Madinah in attempt to find suitable teachers that was able to satisfy his lust of bad opinion. Therefore he sat with many _Shuyukh_, [9] but never completed his studies with them being unsatisfied with their doctrine.
> 
> In Makkah he studied with a Shaafi’ scholar by the name of ‘Abdullah Ibn Saalim al-Basri who was the leading scholar of _ahaadeeth_ in the hijaaz at the time [10]
> 
> He also studied under the great Hanbali jurist, Abu al-Muwahhib al-Baali [11] it is also said he studied under other authorities such as ‘Ali al-Daghstani, Ismaa’el al-Ajaluni, the great scholar of ahaadeeth and Hanbli jurist ‘Abdullah Ibn Ibraheem al-Saif, [12] a subcontinent scholar from Indo-Pakistan Muhammad Hayaat as-Sindi, Muhammad Ibn Sulaymaan al-Kurdi and maybe more.
> 
> With Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s non contentment with valid scholarly authority, his dissatisfaction drove him to obtain studies in ‘Iraq. In this time Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab became heavily influenced by the creedal works of Imaam Ibn Taymiyyah and his student Imaam Ibn Qayyum. In fact many areas in which these two Imaam’s had only theorised by pen, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would later bring into practice.
> 
> It was not the habit of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah to destroy graves and demolish domes and kill anybody he deemed to be a mushrik, even though he made suggestions that extreme measures should be enforced to prevent people from doing shirk. To the lack of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s knowledge, Imaam Ibn Taymiyah later repented from such views after he was defeated in a series of debates ranging from many issues, theological and in areas of jurisprudence. [13]
> 
> Despite having studied under Hanbali, Shaafi’ and Hanafi teachers, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab declared war against the four traditional _madh-habs_ [14] under the pretext it was “_haraam_”[15] to blindly follow and trust any scholar as noted “he forcibly contradicted the blind following of any scholar”[16] Thus he thought he knew better than all previous scholarship, or yet was rather over satisfied with the opinions of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah and his student Ibn Qayyum.
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was eventually drove out of ‘Iraq by the local learned scholars due to Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s sickness of referring to unknowledgeable seekers of knowledge as _mushriks_, simply for not knowing enough about Islam. He was forced to leave ‘Iraq in the heat of the day and almost died of thirst. He found himself begging for money to get to Syria, however after such a God decreed defeat, his humiliation made him to return to Najd.
> 
> Though Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab had obtained studies from a variety of scholars in different locations in the learned Muslim world, he did not, however, reach his discipline, nor obtain any senate to teach in any science from any of the above mentioned scholars. Moreover, none of his former teachers supported the doctrine he was soon to espouse and it is proven from the texts of historians that his teachers spoke of him with much negative critique.
> 
> Such as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn Sulaymaan al-Kurdi and Shaykh Muhammad al-Sindi who both recognized his stubbornness and refusal to respect scholarly authority and said about him “Allah will allow this one to be led astray, miserable are the ones who are mislead by him [Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]. Both of these teachers eventually combined with the brother of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab [Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] to write the classical text _al-Sawaa’iq al-Ilahiyah fi ar-radd ‘ala al-Wahhabiyah_ in which his teacher wrote
> 
> “Dall mudlil”, i.e. he [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] is “misguided and misguiding”. [17]
> 
> Even a Wahhab scholar wrote about the Shaykh in a Saudi published biography:
> 
> “It seems that Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was very attracted to reading – again, especially the writings of Ibn Taymiyyah and his student Ibn al-Qayyum (his teacher) al-Ajilaani even said that most of his knowledge was self taught”!![18]
> 
> So it is seen from the presented facts that he was unqualified to act as an authority, nobody gave him senate and he was self taught, brainwashed in the misguided opinions of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah.
> 
> Upon his return, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would often attempt to debate great theologians which eventually caused him to be expelled and banned from many towns and villages. He even tried to debate his own father which led to a huge argument. His father’s eyes flowed with tears after reading the filth and bad opinions packed into the theological fast food sandwich, “_Kitaab ut-Tawheed_.
> 
> His father soon after died in 1153 AH never again having spoken to Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab since. Although before his death he would repeatedly tell the people “You will see much evil from my son Muhammad”!
> 
> Since his father passed away, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab felt more free to publicize his deviant teachings more openly, although, underestimating the increase of knowledge of his own brother Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab whom his father had trained in his absence. His father had trained young Sulaymaan well, giving him senate in ‘_Aqeedah_, [19] _Fiqh_ [20] and other related sciences. Though Sulaymaan indeed had a difficult task ahead of him, he was all the more ready.
> 
> Meanwhile, Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab began to gain support of highway robbers and other criminals from around Najd, he was even given a small army of six hundred men. Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s rise to power spelt death and destruction, with his so called religious justifications. He permitted the shedding of blood of people who say the _Kalimah_, thus making it permissible to take their property and place their wives and children in captivity. He said in his _Kashf ash-Shubbahaat_:
> 
> “The people that ask for intercession through the Prophets and Angels, calling upon them and making supplication through their waseelah in attempt to draw nearer to Allah are committing the greatest of sins. Thus it is permitted to kill them and take their property” [21]
> 
> Even a modern committee of Wahhabi scholars admitted to this and confirmed this view when it was said:
> 
> “He [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab] also made clear [to us] – the true meaning of _tawheed_ [22]…and that it is not simply pronouncing the testimony of faith “_la ilaha illallah_” (none has the right to be worshipped except Allah); indeed, a person might be a disbeliever whose blood is permissible to shed and whose property it is permissible to take and he might pronounce the testimony of _tawheed_” [23]
> 
> 
> It is clear that the_ kalimah *[24]*_ will not save a person from their sword. They will kill Muslims regardless.
> This statement mirrors the very same creed that the earlier _Khawaarij *[25]*_ held, that its permissible to take the blood of those who pronounce the _Kalimah_, but yet disagree with their views
> Many _ahaadeeth *[26]*_ prove that the _kalimah_ is sufficient for one to be a Muslim believer, we shall quote them in a another chapter and address this belief that strongly implies that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab believed in a deeds based salvation as opposed to the _Sunni_ stance of not despairing the Mercy of Allah.
> His very first act was to march into a village with his six hundred or so bandits to demolish the grave of Zaid ibn al-Khattab. Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab personally took an axe and took it to the grave like a raving mad vandal. This was the first earthquake as the people of the village stood in fear from the aftershock. Never before had they faced anything like this.
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab continued to pillage the neighbouring territories such as Zabir, Ahsa, Huraimala, and his hometown ‘Uyainah, indiscriminately killing Muslim men women and children if they refused to accept his call. Those who did accept his call were forced to shave their beards and their heads under the pretext it was the hair of _kufr_. [27] He did not even spare the women from this ruling.
> 
> When the _Khalifah_ [28] of the Muslims Sulaymaan Bin Urair’ar heard of this, they came with an army to meet challenge the Wahhabi threat, in which made Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his gang of vigilantes flee to Darriyah, fearing for their lifes.
> 
> *The Pact With Ibn Sa’ud*
> 
> Impressed with the religious doctrine and actions Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, the ruler of Darriyah, Muhammad Ibn Sa’ud knew that he could use Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his doctrine to his own advantage, giving him the religious justification he so needed to eventually take over the _Hijaaz_ [29] and seat himself as the king of ‘Arabia. As one Wahhabi scholar admitted:
> 
> “What was indeed extraordinary was the coincidence of the ‘Alim’ and the “prince”, Muhammad Ibn Sa’ud, who felt the need for each other, and saw the wedding of idea to arm [with weapons, by force] as a key to a new age of Islamic history” [30]
> 
> They knew that the only way to take over the neighbouring villages was by force of doctrine by threat of violence. Thus they prepared military wise. It even said by some historians that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab replaced the traditional swords with rifles supplied by the British government.
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, now together with the Sa’udi reinforcements and a much larger army raided Muslim territories regardless of hearing the _Azaan_.[31] The fact was, according to Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, their _Shahaadah_ [32] was not sufficient, thus he would make a habit of plundering Muslim territories whilst allowing pagans to freely pass through ‘Arabia without any attempt to convert them. In fact he never once raided a pagan village.
> 
> His Kharijite traits became more apparent as he led rebellions against the Muslim rulers, killing believing men, enslaving women and children, demolishing graves and places of important heritage [making some into public toilets] all under the pretext that he was calling the people back to the Qur’an and Sunnah, and “the 800 year old lost teaching” _tawheed._
> 
> He even had a blind man executed for simply sending peace and blessings on the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) after he had made the call of _Azaan_. He did this under the pretext that he needed to preserve the purity of _tawheed_ for the people as the action of the blind man may have led to _shirk_. [33]
> 
> Much of the historical manuscripts of the scholarly works were destroyed by the Wahhabi cult, as libraries were burnt to the ground, and even Qur’anic texts were even scattered around on the streets and trampled on without a care.
> 
> From the year 1159AH, the central ‘Arabia was never to be the same. “_Jihaad”_ [34] was declared against any Muslim who did not accept the Wahhabi call. It was the case of: you either join us or die. This is exactly what the _Khawaarij_ did to anybody that disregarded their theology. Like the Sahaabi [35] Khabaab who was martyred fro simply quoting a _hadeeth_ in defence of ‘Ali. Not only did they kill him, but they killed his wife and unborn child by slicing open her stomach and letting the contents fall to the floor.
> 
> The contemporary scholars that lived to see the Wahhabi threat and re-emergence of the Khawaarij documented works concerning his corrupt theology, including his own his own brother Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. They are first hand witnesses to the historical happenings that have all documented the same truths concerning the Wahhabi cult and its call.
> 
> Shaykh ul-Islam Sulaymaan Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab said to his own brother
> 
> “The horn of Shaytaan that the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) referred to is you” [Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]. [36]
> 
> As the abundance of historical facts demonstrate, Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab was _no_ reviver of Islam. Infact the movement denied eight hundred years of Islamic revival! The I.I.F.S.O translation of _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_ informs us in the preface
> 
> “The movement was born out of a “realization” that Muslims had far too long been on a decline” [37]
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s arrogance knew no bounds as he opined that the great majority of scholars that predated him were _mushrikeen_ [idolators] and thus _kuffar_ [i.e. disbelievers]. He therefore rejected eight hundred years of authentic scholarship as being upon misguidance and innovation.
> 
> The claim is that he is [second to Ibn Taymiyah] the only reviver Allah has sent in eight hundred years of scholarship which contradicts the _hadeeth_ of the Messenger of Allah sal Allahu alayhi wasallam is which he said:
> 
> *“Allah will raise for this community at the end of every hundred years the one who will renovate its religion for it.” [38]*
> 
> However, amongst the known revivers of each century who have been well documented, none of them [39] ever spoke of the same ideologies as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, or his forefather in creed Imaam Ibn Taymiyah.
> 
> For example, who before Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and Ibn Taymiyah, felt the need to divide and categorize _tawheed_ into two, three or four parts? There was none! The same can be said in the many areas of creed in which Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and Imaam Ibn Taymiyah have contradicted the consensus of the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_.
> 
> *Implicit claim to Prophet-hood *
> 
> Some scholars even noted that he made an implicit claim to Prophet-hood, though not claiming prophet-hood verbally. The following factors help demonstrate this point:
> 
> 
> Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab named the people of Najd that chose to follow him [either by force or free will] the _Ansaar _[i.e. the helpers] Just as the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) called the people of Madinah the _Ansaar_ for helping the _Muhajireen_. Likewise Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s non Najdi followers was labelled the _Muhajiroon_. The message sounded very clear as Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab opined Makkah and Medinah to be in a deep state of kufr with all the “grave worship” happening there so much so that he deemed the Hijaaz [Makkah and Medinah] to be dar ul-Kufr and his hometown Najd to be _dar ul-Mumineen_. Even Najd [_al-Yamaamah_] became to be spoken of as the “heart” of all ‘Arabia as Wahhabi follower Jamal Zarabozo stated in his biography of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab “_al-Yamaamah_ is the heart [not Makkah or Madinah] of the entire ‘Arabian peninsula” [40] In this age they have called it _Riyaadh_ and still classify it as “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” [41] their disregard to the two holy sanctuaries can clearly be seen in this point.
> With his authority he did not act like a ruler [Qadi] or even a humble scholar. He acted like a Prophet as Muslims would be executed for simply questioning his “divinely inspired wisdom in deriving judgements”.
> Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab made it very clear that he deemed anybody who rejected his mission as a disbeliever, almost as if they had denied a Prophet! He would instruct “new believers” to his cult to witness against themselves that they were previously _kuffar _[disbelievers] and that their parents was also _kuffar_ before they could be considered as true Wahhabi believers. This is despite them previously saying the testimony of faith [i.e. the Shahaadah] “_la ilaha illa Allah_” – there is no deity except Allah! As Muhmmad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab has claimed in a number of his works, that the _Shahaadah_ is not sufficient for one to enter paradise! If a Muslim was to reject his call, they would be beheaded on the spot.
> He commanded men and women to shave their heads as he deemed it the “hair of _kufr_”. This was his misinterpretation of a _hadeeth_ that spoke of the hair underneath the armpits and the genital hairs. This action was unique to his call and the Prophet forewarned us of this sigh when he said “their sign is that they will shave their heads”.
> Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab “abrogated” much of the _ahadeeth_ about fighting in the hijaaz [which the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) forbade] yet Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab considered himself such an authority to permit the killing of Muslims, even by the side of the Ka’bah.
> This is the most greatest point. When the Prophet sal Allahu alayhi wasallam entered Makkah and destroyed the idols, Allah sent down the ayah “Verily the truth has come and falsehood has perished”. This meant that idolatry had been totally obliterated in the Hijaaz and that Shaytaan lost all hope of misguiding the Muslims to worship taghut. This happening was a great sign and symbol of Prophet Muhammad’s [sal allahu alayhi wasallam] Risaalah, yet Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abd ul-Wahhab claimed that the hijaaz was riddled with idol worship and that he had been sent with a mission to destroy the idol worship in Arabia, thus he implicitly called to his own message, thus he is nothing more than a false Prophet.
> These are amongst the few indictors of his implicit claim to prophecy. His followers can also be seen giving him the status of a Prophet throughout many Wahhabi works, such as The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo who states in the chapter entitled “Motivation Behind This Work” was to
> 
> “Defend the honour and truth of their religion, their Prophet, and their brethren” [42]
> 
> This really refers to the cult of “Salafism” the “Salafi Prophet” Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and their “Salafi” brethren! In one translation of _Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul_, more praise and attention is given to introducing Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab, than the little that is spoken of regarding the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) himself:
> 
> “After Imaam Muhammad bin Sa’ud Islamic university had decided to hold a conference in the name of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab [_not in the name of Allah, or his Rasul_], it formed a committee to prepare for this conference and to provide a detailed concept of it and then to implement it. The committee began its work by restating its general objective for the conference, which was to inform people about the Shaykh [not Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but the Shaykh] and reveal the truth about his da’wah [not the Prophet Muhammad’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) _da’wah_, but the _da’wah_ of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab]”
> 
> A few points can be seen from this above statement
> 
> 
> This is a book that is supposed to be talking about the biography of the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم), yet the opening credits somehow go to Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab
> A conference is held, not in the name of Allah nor His Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but yet in the name of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. Would the shoe been on the other foot, the Wahhabis would have been all to quick to accuse of of _shirk _for having a conference in the name of a Sufi Shaykh, etc.
> Whilst the great majority of Muslims around the world hold conferences in celebration of the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) birth and gather together to speak about his birth etc, Wahhabis are all to quick to slam us with the charges of innovation and heresy, but yet here they are celebrating “Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab week. This exposes their hypocrisy.
> The general objective as seen from above is not to promote the _da’wah_ of the Messenger of Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم), but to specifically promote the _da’wah_ of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab.
> As long as Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab occupies a position of doctrinal authority in the hearts of Wahhabis, they are to be considered a cult, a new religion. One regular visitor to the hijaaz – having seen the golden ages of the Sunni era – noted that a _new religion_ had begun with the appearance of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab. [43]
> 
> *His Death *
> 
> He died a miserable death at the age of ninety-two years old in 1792 AD and was buried in an unmarked grave, nobody could visit him or pray for him nor place twigs in his grave which is a prophetic Sunnah that one may receive the mercy of Allah. Where ever his grave might be, it is unknown. His grave is also a bid’ah, to bury somebody in an unknown and unmarked grave is indeed an innovation. We all know where the Messenger of Allah sal Allahu alayhi wasallam and his blessed companions are buried, and this is because they did not command their followers to bury them in unknown graves.
> 
> Further more, it is noted:
> 
> “By the time of his death, he had seen his teachings spread throughout all of Najd and much of al-Ahsaa. Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab had also seen the first signs of its potential against the leaders of the _hijaaz_” [44]
> 
> His death led to a brutal raid on the holy sanctuaries , Makkah and Madinah in which many orthodox scholars was put to the sword. This demonstrates again that Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and his followers are the modern day _Khawaarij_ and they did Kharuj [45] against the ameers and Khalifah’s of the hijaaz. Plus Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab permitted fighting by the side of the Ka’bah, when the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) clearly said:
> 
> *“Allah and not the people has made Mecca a sanctuary. So anybody who has belief in Allah and the Last Day (i.e. a Muslim) should neither shed blood in it nor cut down its trees. If anybody argues that fighting is allowed in Mecca as Allah’s Apostle did fight (in Mecca), tell him that Allah gave permission to His Apostle, but He did not give it to you. The Allah allowed me only for a few hours on that day (of the conquest) and today (now) its sanctity is the same (valid) as it was before. So it is incumbent upon those who are present to convey it (this information) to those who are absent.”* [46]
> 
> *The Books Of Fitaan He Left Behind *
> 
> From some of the thirty or more books he has authored are
> 
> 
> Kitaab ut-Tawheed
> Al-Usul ul-Thalatha
> Kashf ash-Shubahaat
> Kitaab al-Kabaa’ir
> Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> Many books of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab have not yet seen a publishing house and are still in manuscript form, let alone translated. They all expose the creed of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab as being from the _Khawaarij _if one is to carefully examine the texts for his theology. With this chapter alone I have demonstrated how the modern day Wahhabi cult are none other than the re-emergence of the end of times _Khawwarij_ prophesised in the _ahaadeeth_ of the Messenger of Allah (صلى الله عليه وسلم). However will shall continue and cover every angle.
> 
> *Soon to come : The Khawaarij The Historical Facts:*
> 
> [1] Encyclopedia Britanica Micropedia vol. X, p. 511
> 
> [2] Lum’at ul-I’tiqaad [Sufficiency in Creed] The Wahhabi version, p. 185
> 
> [3] I have utilized books such as Muhammad Ibn Abdul Wahhab – His Life and Mission by Abdul Aziz Ibn Abdullah Ibn Baz; A Breif History of the Wahhabi Movement by Jamal Effendi, Encyclopedia of Islamic Doctrine vol.1, pp. 188-197 Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul, the translation which also begins with the mention of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab and “his mission”. The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo, Encyopedias and other types of historical reference works.
> 
> [4] The creed, speech and actions of the Messenger (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> 
> [5] One of the thirty liars that have been prophesized to emerge in the last days of time.
> 
> [6][6] The reader may wonder at why I have chosen to put this sentence in inverted commas. It is important to note that my _‘Aqeedah_ is that ‘Arabia is called _Jazeerat ul-Arab_, as it was called in the Holy Prophets (صلى الله عليه وسلم) time and not the “Kingdom of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” as described today. Reason being it is wrong to name such holy lands after a tyrant, plus innovation. If anything the country should have been called the Kingdom of the Prophet Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم), however due to the Prophet’s known character of much humility, he would most likely tell me to call it _Jazeerat ul-Arab_. Secondly, it is my _‘Aqeedah_ that the capital city, or cities rather, in ‘Arabia are Makkah and Madinah and not Riyaadh! The Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) did not like Riyaadh as it is a source of great _fitaan_. Thus, for this sentence, inverted commas. See Darussalam’s The Concise collection on Creed and Tawheed, p. 13 for “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” Riyaadh.
> 
> [7] Musaymimah the liar. He claimed to be a Prophet of Allah after Muhammad and composed his own poetry attempting to compete with the Qur’an. One verse read “O beautiful cat, what nice fluffy ears you have” however, despite his stupid claims and poetry he managed to build a following of thirty thousand and planned to attack Makkah and Madinah upon hearing about the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) passing away. Abu Bakr sent Khaleed Ibn Waleed and an army to Najd which is famously known as the batlle of Yamaamah, where many huffaz died. Washee was the one honored by Allah to redeem himself by killing Musaymimah the liar with his spear. Washee was the slave of Abu Sufyaan’s wife Bint and was responsible for the martyrdom of Hamza before his conversion to Islam.
> 
> [8] Sunni is a western derived term from a person who follows the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_. It is important to note here that there are ignorant Muslims in this day of age promoting the creed that we should not be Sunni’s, Shi’a, Wahhabi’s, Deobandis etc, but we should be Muslims. Although there is a correctness hidden within their falsehood the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) has commanded us to be Sunnis in the following hadeeth: “Adhere to my Sunnah and the Sunnah of the rightly guided Khalifahs that come after me. Bite upon it with your molar teeth [_nawaakhidh_] and beware of newly invented matters [in creed, and actions] for certainly every newly invented matter is an innovation and every innovation is a misguidance” Musnad of Imaam Ahmad narrated by al-‘Irbaad Bin Saariyah, hadeeth no. 17145, Sunan Abu Dawud, _Kitaab us-Sunnah_, hadeeth no. 4607 Imaam Nawawi’s Forty Hadeeth, hadeeth no. 28; and is classified as a _Saheeh hadeeth_. The one who follows the Sunnah as commanded is known as a _Sunni_. Please refer to the appendix in my translation of _Lum’at ul-I’tiqaad_ Who Are the Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah?
> 
> [9] Plural of Shaykh
> 
> [10] P. 19 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [11] P.17 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [12] P. 17 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [13] The repentance of Imaam Ibn Taymiyah is documented, however many Ash’ari scholars of Egypt had doubts about his repentance and still kept him imprisoned. See Encylopedia of Islamic Doctrine, vol. 1, p. 65. In the best opinion, he died a Sunni Muslim upon the creed of the _Ahl us-Sunnah wal-Jamaa’ah_ after repenting from his corrupt views, although not being able to correct them by way of writing as his writing materials was taken away from him. Upon his death, the very same scholars that condemned him, and those who debated him prayed over him at his _Janaazah_, which strongly implies that he was considered and buried as a Muslim believer.
> 
> [14] The four schools of Islamic law known as the _Hanafi madh-hab, Maaliki madh-hab, Shaafi’ madh-hab_ and the _Hanbali madh-hab_ named after four great respected _Sunni_ scholars, who are known for their excellence and ability in deriving from the Qur’an and the Sunnah.
> 
> [15] _Haraam_, the ‘Arabic terminology for anything prohibited strictly by revelation
> 
> [16] P.16 of The Concise Collection of Creed and Tawheed, Darussalam Publishing
> 
> [17] This book is presently being translated by Shaykh Abu Ja’far al-Hanbali and is promised to be a devastating blow to the _Khawaarij_ Wahhabi Cult. We should expect this text to be released via the Hanbali Text Society 2010 www.htspub.com
> 
> [18] P. 20 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [19] _‘Aqeedah_, the Mu’tazilah innovated terminology to refer to creed. The true ‘Arabic word is _al-I’tiqaad_. However for easy comprehension I have used _‘Aqeedah_ as many Muslims are now over familiar with this word.
> 
> [20] Jurisprudence, Islamic law relating to hygiene and worship, charity and hajj, etc.
> 
> _*[21]*__ Kashf ash-Shubuhaat _
> 
> [22] _Tawheed_ as the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) and is companions taught is the testimony that there is no god but Allah and Muhammad is his messenger. Anybody who testifies to this should not be killed. This can be seen from the _hadeeth_ where the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) said “”I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: ‘None has the right to be worshipped but Allah.’ And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally and their reckoning will be with Allah.” Saheeh al-Bukhaari, vol. 1, hadeeth no. 387 this _hadeeth_ serves as an evidence against Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab who was taught it was permissible to kill people who testified to the _Kalimah_, more will be said of this in following chapters. Therefore _tawheed_ is synonymous with the _kalimah_ which is to testify there is no god but Allah. This is _tawheed_.
> 
> [23] Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s Mukhtasar Seerat ur-Rasul p. 18
> 
> [24] Literally means a word or statement, but in the context of ‘Aqeedah its linguistic reference is to _tawheed_, testifying to Allah’s Oneness and His Messenger Muhammad (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> 
> [25] A group that is known to rebel against valid Muslim authority until they eventually exit out of the fold of Islam by killing Muslim believers
> 
> [26] The plural of hadeeth which in its singular form means a saying or action of the Holy Prophet. (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> 
> [27] The hair of disbelief
> 
> [28] Ruler, valid Muslim authority
> 
> [29] The true heart of ‘Arabia, i.e. the two holy sanctuaries
> 
> [30] P. xvii in the preface to _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_ written and translated by Isma’il R. al-Furuqi
> 
> [31] The Muslim call to prayer
> 
> [32] Shahaadah, literally means to witness, a synonymous term for the Kalimah
> 
> [33] Polytheism, i.e. associating partners with Allah’s divinity.
> 
> [34] Military warfare
> 
> [35] Companion of the Holy Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم), I dedicate this book to him and others that met with the sword of the Khawaarij
> 
> [36] The Divine Thunderbolts_: as-Sawaa’iq al-Ilahiyah_.
> 
> [37] I.I.F.S.O translation of _Kitaab ut-Tawheed_, p. xv
> 
> [38] Narrated by Abu Hurayrah, Sunan Abu Dawud, hadeeth no. 2011
> 
> [39] None of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab’s family or Sunni teachers ever taught the same doctrine that Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab would later teach and force the people to believe.
> 
> [40] P.7 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [41] See Darussalam’s The Concise collection on Creed and Tawheed, p. 13 for “the capitol of Sa’udi ‘Arabia” Riyaadh.
> 
> [42] P. 3 The life, Teachings and Influence of Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab by Jamal Zarabozo
> 
> [43] Travels Through ‘Arabia and Other Countries in the East, vol. 2, p. 131, by C. Neibuhr [most likely a convert to Islam as he travelled in and out of the _Hijaaz_ without any restrictions, even visiting _Shuyukh_ in Makkah and Madinah and was a first hand witness to the rise of the _Khawaarij _Wahhabi cult.]
> 
> [44] P. 54 Again his teachings and not the Prophet’s (صلى الله عليه وسلم) this can be seen simply from the _hadeeth_ in which the Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم) says “The harshness of heart and sternness is in the East and faith is among the people of the Hijaz. Saheeh Muslim, Kitaab ul-Imaan, hadeeth no. 72; also found within Mishkaat ul-Masaabeeh, Kitaab ul-Fitaan, hadeeth no. 4
> 
> [45] Rebellion against the Muslim leaders which he Prophet forbade
> 
> [46] Saheeh al-Bukhaari, vol. 1 hadeeth no. 104 also in Saheeh al-Bukhari vol. 1 hadeeth no. 114 with the following words “Beware! (Mecca is a sanctuary.) Verily! Fighting in Mecca was not permitted for anyone before me nor will it be permitted for anyone after me. It (war) in it was made legal for me for few hours or so on that day. No doubt it is at this moment a sanctuary… also in vol. 3, hadeeth no. 58; hadeeth no. 60; vol. 4, hadeeth no. 412; vol. 5, hadeeth no 603; and volume 9, hadeeth number. 19. Thus there is no ambiguity to the authenticity and strength of this hadeeth, having numerous chains of isnaad.
> 
> The Biography of Shaykh Muhammad Ibn ‘Abdul Wahhab | World Shia Forum


*listen you talk a lot. 
im asking for one line from his books. show me one line that condemns him. show me one line of innovation. 
if there is such a thing called wahhabi then these innovations must be very clear in his books. show me the book tell me what line. now stop wasting space and go show us some real evidence. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@haviZsultan

What a bunch of nonsense. They use a biography written by some third person. How about using HIS books that are free for everyone to read and which do not contradict Islam at all? Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahab al-Tamimi was a Sunni Muslim scholar of the Hanbali fiqh. He invented nothing new.

As I said his books are open to read for everyone. They have been translated into English and hundreds of other languages.

All religions, sects, ethnicities and regional people live safely and peacefully in KSA side by side.

This is about the Houthi terror cult getting an *** spanking anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Rakan is incapable of having debate without abuse so I am ignoring said person for now. Wahabs father even disowned him... lol. 

Ibn Rushd should be abused for his secular theories but Wahab was a hero... nice logic. Any said person who claims to fight for Islam and does attrocities in its name will be condemned. People should get used to it and adopt Ijtehad. The debate in this process starts with "I may be wrong" not with "you Ape". Saudis unfortunately have never had the ability or willpower to accept criticism without feeling offended. 

This problem exists with Iranians too but is far greater among Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> Rakan is incapable of having debate without abuse so I am ignoring said person for now. Wahabs father even disowned him... lol.
> 
> Ibn Rushd should be abused for his secular theories but Wahab was a hero... nice logic. Any said person who claims to fight for Islam and does attrocities in its name will be condemned. People should get used to it and adopt Ijtehad. The debate in this process starts with "I may be wrong" not with "you Ape". Saudis unfortunately have never had the ability or willpower to accept criticism without feeling offended.
> 
> This problem exists with Iranians too but is far greater among Saudis.


you accused a dead man and a hole nation without evidence. and you are a liar. in islam you should be whopped.
you are lucky that you are behind the screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Saif al-Arab said:


> @haviZsultan
> 
> What a bunch of nonsense. They use a biography written by some third person. How about using HIS books that are free for everyone to read and which do not contradict Islam at all? Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahab al-Tamimi was a Sunni Muslim scholar of the Hanbali fiqh. He invented nothing new.
> 
> As I said his books are open to read for everyone. They have been translated into English and hundreds of other languages.
> 
> All religions, sects, ethnicities and regional people live safely and peacefully in KSA side by side.
> 
> This is about the Houthi terror cult getting an *** spanking anyway.




Lets be a little critical. You may not agree with me but Wahab like all Kharijites or other people will be condemned for one thing or the other. I don't like the Khomeneis either.

His own books will obviously be filled with self praise. The real question is what others thought of him. Why did he rebel against the Ottoman's anyway. We were supposed to be one ummah?



Rakan.SA said:


> you accused a dead man and a hole nation without evidence. and you are a liar. in islam you should be whopped.
> you are lucky that you are behind the screen.


I did not accuse the nation but some things are just the truth with we should admit-I have never personally seen a Saudi criticize his own society. Ignorance is widespread among the people worshipping Islam and criticism about our famous/known personalities is not something many of us are capable of taking. This directly affects the process of debate unfortunately. Saudi does not have a very democratic nature nor is Ijtehad a concept applied constantly. For the record Pakistan does not either or it wouldn't have a useless blasphemy law for anyone who thought critically.


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> His own books will obviously be filled with self praise. The real question is what others thought of him. Why did he rebel against the Ottoman's anyway. We were supposed to be one ummah?


*attention everyone.. look how fool this guy is.
he just admitted not reading and not knowing whats the real story of mohammad bin abdulwahhab and yet he accuse him of killing and innovating in islam! 
you ask those questions then you go and read his own books. 
bye i wasted too much time on a fool like you*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Zarvan said:


> You are backing a minority which is hated by majority


Are you sure they are the minority there .

The last time I checked , Houthis were not alone but more than half of the army and many tribes were fighting alongside them .

Please watch their demonstrations to get we're not talking about bunch of rsg tag armed militias but a nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

haviZsultan said:


> Lets be a little critical. You may not agree with me but Wahab like all Kharijites or other people will be condemned for one thing or the other. I don't like the Khomeneis either.
> 
> His own books will obviously be filled with self praise. The real question is what others thought of him. Why did he rebel against the Ottoman's anyway. We were supposed to be one ummah?



How do you judge a scholar/individual if not by his own works and books? Shall I judge what you are writing to me here right now by asking a third person about what you MIGHT have written to me or by quoting your post directly? What is this kind of retarded logic?

Secondly Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahab al-Tamimi died at the age of 89 in the year 1792. I suggest that you stick to Pakistani affairs or topics that you are knowledgeable about because this comment alone shows me and everyone else that know what they talk about that you are not knowledgeable.

Copypasting some nonsense from the internet without any form of investigation does not make your knowledgeable.

As I said every sect, religion, ethnicity and regional people live safely side by side in KSA. This has always been the case and will remain as such. Whatever people beat women to death in broad daylight (Kabul) throw acid at women without scarfs (Iran), murder them (Syria, Iraq etc.) in broad daylight is not the problem or fault of KSA.

KSA/GCC is a shinning light in the Muslim world and will remain as such.

End of discussion. Visit and see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA/GCC is a shinning light in the Muslim world and will remain as such.


Hi,

In terms of what exactly ??


----------



## Saif al-Arab

salarsikander said:


> Hi,
> 
> In terms of what exactly ??



Stability, economic growth, coexistence, reforms, booming tourism sector, Islamic lifestyle, rule and progress. All in a cosmopolitan environment in the middle of the most unstable region in the world (arguably).

Nobody from the GCC would in their sane mind trade places with any Muslim country. Once political reforms take place (a question of time and something that has occurred gradually in the last decades) it will get even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Saif al-Arab said:


> How do you judge a scholar/individual if not by his own works and books? Shall I judge what you are writing to me here right now by asking a third person about what you MIGHT have written to me or by quoting your post directly? What is this kind of retarded logic?
> 
> Secondly Sheikh Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahab al-Tamimi died at the age of 89 in the year 1792. I suggest that you stick to Pakistani affairs or topics that you are knowledgeable about because this comment alone shows me and everyone else that know what they talk about that you are not knowledgeable.
> 
> Copypasting some nonsense from the internet without any form of investigation does not make your knowledgeable.
> 
> As I said every sect, religion, ethnicity and regional people live safely side by side in KSA. This has always been the case and will remain as such. Whatever people beat women to death in broad daylight (Kabul) throw acid at women without scarfs (Iran), murder them (Syria, Iraq etc.) in broad daylight is not the problem or fault of KSA.
> 
> KSA/GCC is a shinning light in the Muslim world and will remain as such.


I do not agree with this. Never will a person abuse himself. He will always point the good in him. Can you judge Hitler by reading Mein Kampf? The said book makes Hitler look like a hero rather than a murderer of million

What I am saying is no Muslim nation is in ideal condition. I have seen lots of Saudis chest beating about being the custodians of Islam, but truly the world does not see you as such and it is your duty to correct this feeling. Especially since you are the center of the Islamic world. Also are you saying no rights abuses occur in Saudia.

Read this:

Sahar and her three sisters Jawaher, Maha, and Hala have been held under effective house arrest by their father, King Abdullah of Saudi Arabia, for nearly 13 years. For years, their mother, Alanoud Al Fayez, has been advocating for their release from her home in London. In an unedited interview conducted via email, I asked Sahar, the eldest of the four sisters, about the reasons for her confinement and her thoughts on women’s rights in the Kingdom.

*Firstly, can you describe the situation you are facing?*
It’s a battle for survival…we’re literally facing a vicious army: the Saudi National Guard, headed by our half-brother Mitab. He along with our half-brother AbdulAziz, Deputy Foreign Minister, have been issuing orders to abuse us along the years. Both men are in the government and should not be allowed to evade justice simply because they occupy such positions. Civilised countries should not allow them to continue their crimes without holding them to account. The silence of the world is deafening, as they issued orders to starve us. We were prevented from going out to buy food and water on March 17th, our heavily guarded bimonthly outing. They prohibited home delivery as well; the person trying to deliver food and water was threatened to be jailed should he attempt to return. Food will soon run out. We are on one meal a day, surviving on some expired food and distilled seawater.

My sister Jawaher suffers from asthma and is denied her medication. I cannot watch her health deteriorating. She needs medical help, in fact we all do. We suffer excruciating headaches and backaches. We have been calling on the Red Cross and they are trying to communicate with the Red Crescent, but seems that they are under Saudi control, so we haven’t received a reply yet. We have the right to choose where to seek medical help. We will never seek the help of the Royal Clinic since they have played a big role in our abuse, nor will we ever ask our captors for food and water since they have been drugging it. We also need to save our pets, our two dogs Gala and Gracia as well as Jade the cat. The situation is getting worse, while Saudis continue their crimes with impunity.

*Why do you think you have been placed under effective house arrest?*
We, along with our mother, have always been vocal all our lives about poverty, women’s rights and other causes that are dear to our hearts. We often discussed them with our father. It did not sit well with him and his sons Mitab and AbdelAziz and their entourage. We have been the targets ever since. We have been treated abysmally all our lives, but it got worse during the past 15 years. When Hala began to work as an intern at a hospital in Riyadh, she discovered political prisoners thrown in psychiatric wards, drugged and shamed to discredit them. She complained to her superiors and got reprimanded. She began to receive threatening messages if she didn’t back off. The situation deteriorated, and we discovered that she was also being drugged. She was kidnapped from the house, left in the desert, then thrown in Olaysha’s Women’s Jail, Riyadh. She soon became yet another victim of the system, as were the so-called patients (political prisoners) she was trying to help. Maha, Jawaher and I have all been drugged at some point. Jawaher and I have resisted and we were able to protect ourselves.

We have been told to lose all hope of ever having a normal life. A chance to study, work, and raise a family have been denied us. They wanted us to be hopeless and helpless, to give up like many have in this country. After years of hopelessness, forced sedation, physical and psychological abuse, we managed Jawaher and I to fight back, thanks to our mum who has raised us to be independent, to fight for what we believe and stand for our rights. She left to London in 2003. She did not flee as some media has been saying, fabricating lies for sensationalism. In fact, they had tried to push her away to separate us, and to prevent her from supervising my sisters’ treatment. She decided to leave so that she could fight for our freedom. We have been saved from a worst fate thanks to her leaving. Alas, many human rights organisations, journalists, and lawyers have not helped. Some have even hindered her efforts, while others ignored our plight altogether. Her attempts throughout the past 10 years have failed despite her constant fight to free us from captivity and seek medical help for my sisters Maha and Hala. Our mother means everything to us. She is the light that shines through all this darkness.

*Have you and your sisters ever been physically abused or threatened?*
Yes, my sisters Maha and Hala were physically restrained by members of the Saudi National guard – note that psychiatric nurses were not allowed near them. This would happen after nurses from the Royal Clinic injected them with substances, which would agitate them. We discovered the abuse while trying to call the Royal Clinic doctors for help, but they would either ignore our call or refuse to treat them. A certain doctor before resigning told me that he was given orders by AbdelAziz not to treat my sisters and that his conscience could not allow him to continue, as this would mean breaking his oath as a doctor trained to serve people and treat them. He stated, ‘God help you, you are living with monsters.’ Jawaher and I have been threatened and there were attempted attacks. However, we have been taking mixed martial arts lessons at home training for self-defense, and this had deterred their attempts when they confronted us. Jawaher and I have managed to resist. Yet, systematic drugging and abuse are ongoing and we fear for Maha and Hala’s life. Mum would receive messages, cries for help, but they wouldn’t pick up the phone later. We have no current news about them.





Saudi Princesses Jawaher (left) and Sahar are confined in their rooms at the palace.

*Why do you think your access to the Internet has not been cut off, even after going public about your situation?*
This is to clearly sow seeds of doubt and to discredit us somehow. They seem to spread lies about their so-called ‘freedom of speech’. Meanwhile people cannot verify that we are indeed being starved since March 17th with little food left, eating expired food on occasion and distilling sea water to survive. We are calling on the Red Cross to provide immediate assistance especially that my sister Jawaher suffers from asthma and ran out of her inhaler. She finds it hard to breathe and we don’t know for how long we can endure such barbaric treatment. We have pets to feed as well, two dogs, Gala the Labrador and Gracia the German Shepherd and Jade the cat. We cannot allow them to starve to death, so we try to provide food, cutting down our own meals to once a day. Lack of nutrition and medical care is taking a toll on us. Yet we are hanging on, resisting such horrendous treatment while the world is silent. We are calling on the UN to investigate immediately. Saudi should not be able to get away with it, especially after having ratified numerous conventions against torture, not to mention CEDAW (Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Discrimination Against Women).

*What is the current state of women’s rights in Saudi society?*
Women suffer under a brutal ‘guardianship’ system, akin to slavery. Women cannot move an inch without the approval of male guardians, a clear violation of human rights. Women are treated as minors and second class citizens, with no hope of ever growing up or reaching a better position in society as long as such an un-Islamic law is imposed. Male guardianship should be abolished like slavery. It is an abomination, which no civilised country should accept. The international community should not tolerate Saudi’s flagrant dismissal of human rights, indeed women’s rights.

*What do you mean by the term ‘gender apartheid’, which you have used in interviews?*
Women are segregated. There are signs that clearly state ‘Women are not allowed in.’ This is also true of men; signs prohibiting ‘single’ men from entering stores and restaurants. It seems that such segregation is also selective: the King himself, his sons, our half-brothers and half-sisters meet the opposite sex on several occasions, whether in private or public. Why should such restrictions be imposed on the populace, while the elite enjoy normal interactions with people regardless of gender. Such hypocritical behaviour and double standards are typical of the Saudi regime, which imposes its own version of Islam to subjugate women as well as the people. Confining them and restricting their thoughts and actions according to whim in the name of religion.

*What do you think about the Right To Drive campaign and the work of Saudi women’s rights activists like Manal Al-Sharif, Waheja Al-Huwaider and Fawzi Al-Oyouni? (Manal was arrested for defying the ban on women driving in 2011, while Wajeha and Fawzia were jailed for 10 months in 2013 for the crime of ‘inciting a woman to defy her husband’s authority’)*
I have a lot of respect for all these women and their fight for rights. I am however not selective in choosing a topic, such as driving, which only serves to limit our rights as women, indeed as a people. We deserve – women deserve – full rights. The right to drive becomes a given.

*How do you think full rights can be achieved?*
I call out to all women, especially activists in Arabia to unite and call for their human rights, enshrined in the Universal declaration of Human Rights. As the late, great, Madiba (Nelson Mandela) said, ‘There is no such thing as part freedom.’ There is definitely no such thing as part human rights.

We need collective work, unity, and a clear understanding of our own rights and freedoms. People around the world are coming together to fight injustice. We as a people deserve the same rights. Women throughout the world can join hands and support women in this country so they may finally be able to achieve their rights. Global support is needed; public opinion matters and people around the world could help by pressuring their own governments to stop tolerating Saudi flagrant violations of human rights, holding them to account.

*What do you say to Western governments like Britain and the United States which support the Kingdom?*
No Western country tolerates a family holding their daughters captive. News is rife with such stories and the consequences of these criminal acts are harsh jail sentences. Holding grown women captive and starving them is a flagrant crime that should not be tolerated by any civilised nation claiming to champion human rights. The Saudis have responded with their usual absurdities: “this is a private matter”. Can the West call this crime a private matter? If they can, then they have no right demanding certain countries to implement human rights while excluding Saudi, their own included. Laws in the West do not tolerate such crimes. We are as human as others, and as such deserve the same rights. We are resisting them, and we hope more people come out to express their opposition to the grave and flagrant Saudi human rights violations. Saudi is mocking the whole world, and it should not be allowed to do so.

Western governments cannot keep dismissing the rights of our women and our people. Safeguarding their own narrow interests at the expense of our people will backfire. This is a policy doomed to fail as history teaches us that people inevitably revolt when injustice becomes rampant. They need to reassess their stance. Standing against human rights will not serve their interests. On the contrary, it will harm them eventually. Everyone can win, if everyone decides to respect the rights of others. Nations that respect the wishes of their own people and those of the people in other nations can build mutual respect and understanding, serving the interests of all. We demand respect. It’s simple.

An Interview with the Imprisoned Daughter of Saudi Arabia's King Abdullah

So like Iran Saudia does not have a clean rights record. True money has changed things very much but still things are far from perfect. Lets not deny and work to make a better muslim world. 

It is the responsibility of Saudis to improve conditions for all muslims, be it shia or sunni. By becoming a part of the sectarian war Saudia and to an extent Iran are destroying our future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Rakan.SA what is that dude blabbering about? What is his problem? If he dislikes the 450 million Arabs, the Arab world and KSA especially then why is he constantly present on topics that evolve around those people and countries?

Anyway I will eat a big portion of Kabsa today to celebrate the bombing campaign.

As I said come and visit and then talk. Visit Oman, UAE, KSA, Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

chauvunist said:


> When millions of common Syrians are called called terrorists and being killed with no remorse in hundreds of thousands numbers by Iranians then you have no right of calling Houthi terrorists as legitimite...



I give the right to Syrian people and their moderate opposition but I'm not sure there is anything left of them .

All I see in most parts of Syria are non Syrian jihadist , even most of the job is done by those groups . Look at Idlib , there is no sign of moderate groups anymore but Al Qaeda and Ahrar .


----------



## F117

_People carry the body of a woman found under the rubble of a house destroyed by Saudi airstrikes. (AP Photo/Hani Mohammed)_

_




People search for survivors under the rubble of houses destroyed by Saudi airstrikes near Sanaa Airport in Yemen. (AP Photo/Hani Mohammed)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Saif al-Arab said:


> Stability, economic growth, coexistence, reforms and progress.


Hi,
Allow me to correct you then in that case. Lets just go with Sate of Saud Plz as it happens to be the biggest in gulf.

*Economic growth*, don't post the crap indicators of non-oil sector growth, while in fact the whole economic strength lies in Oil production which has Allah has bestowed this region with,

*Reforms and Progress *
Is the last thing you guys would want to work with, we all know what both ground realities are. Progress in terms of opening up new malls and car showroom and posh universities which most people can ill-afford is certainly a progress.

reforms in treating Third world country peoplke be it guests of Allah like garbage is just the norm there.

And lastly, dont post that State of Saud is Islamic example of state. It iscan be anything but not Islamic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Celebration after Iraq invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

chauvunist said:


> Good..These Iranian proxy terrorists and anarchists should be bombed hard..



Ha?

When the same Iranian proxy Hamas & Hizbullah fight against Israel, you side with them.

Your intent surfaced, albeit you without knowing it.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

As I said the GCC is a shining light and will remain as such.






The Arabian Peninsula has been blessed by Allah (swt) and his Prophets.


----------



## chauvunist

The SiLent crY said:


> I give the right to Syrian people and their moderate opposition but I'm not sure there is anything left of them .
> 
> All I see in most parts of Syria are non Syrian jihadist , even most of the job is done by those groups . Look at Idlib , there is no sign of moderate groups anymore but Al Qaeda and Ahrar .



That foreign influx happened way after FSA was created, and honestly speaking these foreign fighters in the form ISIS have screwed the FSA and damaged their whole porgress,but then there is also Hizbulla and hazara's from Afghanistan fighting for Assad so it's screwed all the way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> As I said the GCC is a shining light and will remain as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula has been blessed by Allah (swt) and his Prophets.


you know what buddy.. i love how those rats hate us lol 



bongbang said:


> Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 207779


hats off for a great question. this needs a thread on its own

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheNoob

bongbang said:


> Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 207779



LOL


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bongbang said:


> Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 207779



Just a concidence! As well as GCC being fully safe, stable and prospering in comparison.

Of course it is a deliberate tactic by KSA/GCC to spread chaos in their own backyard and among their own neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

In other words, this is Sunni vs Shia shik.

India would love it.
So will be rest of the world I reckon who are afraid of numbers game from the religion of peace.



chauvunist said:


> When millions of common Syrians are called called terrorists and being killed with no remorse in hundreds of thousands numbers by Iranians then you have no right of calling Houthi terrorists as legitimite...



Hizbullah & Hamas?
Is it not Iranian backed?

Saudi & its GCC Sunni alliance, as well as Israel, all do not want Iranian nukes.

So what is Pakistan's stand on Iranian nukes?


----------



## SipahSalar

بلندر said:


> you mean , Pakistan Army is belong to KSA from last 30 years ....


Yes, same way as Irani army belongs to Assad and Maliki.



بلندر said:


> we already knew Pakistan is nothing more than slave of Persian Gulf Arabs ... so there is no new message ... we just want to show some respect to them but , there is no room for it anymore ...


If someone doesn't respect us, we know how to earn it.





I think Pakistan should stay neutral in the conflict. The muslims have bled enough, this shia sunni conflict is tiresome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Many civilians killed.


----------



## بلندر

friendly_troll96 said:


> Pakistan really should stand by KSA this time. Iranians have been messing with Pakistan of late and it's the right time to put them in their place.



that is simple , if you want a sectarin war against Iran and Shiia , we will give one in your home ... who is living in a glass house doesn't throw stone to others ...


SipahSalar said:


> Yes, same way as Irani army belongs to Assad and Maliki.
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't respect us, we know how to earn it.



you can't gain respect by force ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Horus said:


> Good for us, Iran simply doesn't have the military capability to invade the Arabian peninsula. At the very best they will try to bomb Saudi oil installations which will result in disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular deployment, nothing to do with this.



iranian mullahs have gone nuts.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

Serpentine said:


> Which side are you on?



houtis I am, am sure he is too but he gonna deny it.



That Guy said:


> Which they won't do, unless they believe that the GCC or KSA pose a direct threat to Iranian soil. The day Iran decides to attack the KSA is the day they sign away their right to exist as an independent nation.



Why who you think will take them out?.



بلندر said:


> that is simple , if you want a sectarin war against Iran and Shiia , we will give one in your home ... who is living in a glass house doesn't throw stone to others ...
> 
> 
> you can't gain respect by force ...



Well pakistan won't get involved if it does it will be beaten from within and finally purified.

Don't forget there are around 35 million iranic people who makeup a big chunk of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

bongbang said:


> Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 207779










Arab League pledges full support for Saudi-led campaign in Yemen| Reuters
SHARM EL-SHEIKH, Egypt Thu Mar 26, 2015 7:59am EDT



(Reuters) - The Arab League on Thursday pledged full support for the Saudi-led campaign against Shi'ite Houthi fighters in Yemen.

Its secretary-general, Nabil Elaraby, said the operation was directed against specific Houthi targets based on a request by Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

(Reporting by Ali Abdelaty; Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Alison Williams)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

ghilzai said:


> houtis I am, am sure he is too but he gonna deny it.
> Why who you think will take them out?.
> Well pakistan won't get involved if it does it will be beaten from within and finally purified.



it won't get purified , it will get bloody .... 

you and your Junndullah were on our nerve for sometimes , maybe this issue finally force our leader to make their move ...


----------



## ghilzai

بلندر said:


> it won't get purified , it will get bloody ....
> 
> you and your Junndullah were on our nerve for sometimes , maybe this issue finally force our leader to make their move ...



I am no Sunni Shia believer mate my support for Iranians is purely along racial lines, nothing to do with religion.



SipahSalar said:


> Yes, same way as Irani army belongs to Assad and Maliki.
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't respect us, we know how to earn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pakistan should stay neutral in the conflict. The muslims have bled enough, this shia sunni conflict is tiresome.



Don't forget to add USA to the list, dollars for drones, killing of their own countrymen for a few more dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Kuwait raises security at oil facilities due to Yemen strikes: KUNA| Reuters
DUBAI Thu Mar 26, 2015 7:42am EDT

(Reuters) - State-run Kuwait Petroleum Corp (KPC) said on Thursday the OPEC member has raised security around its oil facilities inside and outside the country after Saudi Arabia and Arab allies began a military operation in Yemen.

"In the light of developments in Yemen and to protect the strategic interests of the oil sector and securing oil products for inside and outside several procedures and precautionary steps taken," official news agency KUNA quoted KPC acting chief executive officer Mohammad al-Farhoud as saying.

These measures include "securing all industrial safety and security requirements and raising the level of security measures and to intensify the protection of oil installations in Kuwait and abroad," he said.

(Reporting by Rania El Gamal; editing by David Clarke)


----------



## Hindustani78

********************

Four Egyptian naval vessels en route to secure Gulf of Aden: sources| Reuters
CAIRO Thu Mar 26, 2015 7:03am EDT

(Reuters) - Four Egyptian naval vessels have crossed the Suez Canal en route to Yemen to secure the Gulf of Aden, maritime sources at the Suez Canal said on Thursday.

The sources said they expected the vessels to reach the Red Sea by Thursday evening.

Warplanes from Saudi Arabia and Arab allies struck the Shi'ite Muslim rebels fighting to oust Yemen's president on Thursday, a gamble by the world's top oil exporter to check Iranian influence in its backyard without direct military backing from Washington.

(Reporting by Yusri Mohamed; Writing by Yara Bayoumy; Editing by Alison Williams)


****************************

Sudan took part in Saudi-led operation in Yemen: army media site| Reuters

KHARTOUM Thu Mar 26, 2015 6:08am EDT

(Reuters) - Sudan took part in the Saudi-led military operation against Houthi fighters in Yemen, an army media site said on Thursday.

There were no further details but the site said the army spokesman would soon comment.

(Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Alison Williams)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

ghilzai said:


> Don't forget to add USA to the list, dollars for drones, killing of their own countrymen for a few more dollars.


That is interesting because USA says we are killing their soldiers. No cure for foolishness so keep on eating air.


----------



## KingMamba

بلندر said:


> that is simple , if you want a sectarin war against Iran and Shiia , we will give one in your home ... who is living in a glass house doesn't throw stone to others ...



Last time you supported SMP and it didn't end so well, Pakistan is still around but those shia proxies of yours were buried in shallow graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

SipahSalar said:


> That is interesting because USA says we are killing their soldiers. No cure for foolishness so keep on eating air.



Yeah Pakistan army has the blood of its people on its hands, East Pakistan, Baluchistan, KPK, Fata all for money.

I some times wonder does the P is Pakistan army stand for Pakistan or something else that starts with P.

Denial will not bury anything my fellow countryman of Arabian decent.



KingMamba said:


> Last time you supported SMP and it didn't end so well, Pakistan is still around but those shia proxies of yours were buried in shallow graves.



Bit like innocent Baluchs, Pukhtoons and former east Pakistanis buried in shallow graves?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> Well pakistan won't get involved if it does it will be beaten from within and finally purified.
> 
> Don't forget there are around 35 million iranic people who makeup a big chunk of Pakistan.



Beaten from within by whom? Maybe you Ghilzais support Iranians but Ghilzais are a small part of Pakistan's Iranic population. Most Pakhtuns and Baluch do not support Iran in any sense for one many Pakhtuns are deobandis and secondly Baluch have family on the Iranian side that are treated like dirt. Most Pakistanis do not care about sectarianism but Iran has been starting shia sunni stuff everywhere so in that case the majority of Pakistanis will obviously support their own sect when it comes down to it, which is Sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

raptor22 said:


> A dream that will never be granted, ISIS have been killing many Arab people in Iraq, Syria and many other countries from the ME to north Africa tracking footprints of their co-workers in AQ and these armies didn't move an inch .... the sands of time will reveal their true faces ...
> By the way is that true that 4 Saudi fighter jets have been brought down in Sanna ?



Only in your Iranian Mullah's feverish dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba said:


> Beaten from within by whom? Maybe you Ghilzais support Iranians but Ghilzais are a small part of Pakistan's Iranic population. Most Pakhtuns and Baluch do not support Iran in any sense for one many Pakhtuns are deobandis and secondly Baluch have family on the Iranian side that are treated like dirt. Most Pakistanis do not care about sectarianism but Iran has been starting shia sunni stuff everywhere so in that case the majority of Pakistanis will obviously support their own sect when it comes down to it, which is Sunni.



Like how baluchs didn't support bugti or Pukhtoons the Taliban?.


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> Bit like innocent Baluchs, Pukhtoons and former east Pakistanis buried in shallow graves?.



East Pakistanis was a racial war and was a regrettable incident. Which Pakhtuns have been buried in shallow graves? Only Baluch who have been killed are BLA who deserve every death.



ghilzai said:


> Like how baluchs didn't support bugti or Pukhtoons the Taliban?.



Bugti is dead and his killer is now irrelevant in Pakistan, Baluchistan government is led by a Baluch nationalist. If Pakhtuns supported the TTP then so did many Punjabis who make up a big part of TTP, both of which is being corrected by crack down on radical madarsas and preachers and integration of FATA into rest of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Mosamania said:


> Only in your Iranian Mullah's feverish dreams.


Soon we will start guerilla war in Saudi with alot of dead Saudi Wahabians 

You entered the quagmire, welcome


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba said:


> East Pakistanis was a racial war and was a regrettable incident. Which Pakhtuns have been buried in shallow graves? Only Baluch who have been killed are BLA who deserve every death.



They got a trial and it was proven that they were terrorist?, ever wonder they turned that way?, maybe because you are doing the same racial killing that you did in East Pakistan?.

What do you know about me and my people and their sacrifices for this country?. You go and sing songs about Iqbal and Jinnah mate.

Oh please Indians don't thank me it's between me and my fellow countrymen, you know the extent of my love for you anyway.


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> They got a trial and it was proven that they were terrorist?, ever wonder they turned that way?, maybe because you are doing the same racial killing that you did in East Pakistan?.
> 
> What do you know about me and my people and their sacrifices for this country?. You go and sing songs about Iqbal and Jinnah mate.



You want Pakistani troops to give trial to BLA while exchanging fire with them? The only racial killing in Baluchistan is being done by BLA on workers from other parts of Pakistan namely Punjabis and Sindhis. I know the history of BLA, if some poor Baluch were made to fight in that group because of lack of opportunities that is now being corrected. 

When did I say your people did not sacrifice for Pakistan? Do not get emotional and put words in my post that are not there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Zarvan said:


> Iran has made most stupid move in Yemen and Saudis will not show any mercy to Houthis and will destroy all Houthis areas


We will drag KSA in a bloody conflict... wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba said:


> East Pakistanis was a racial war and was a regrettable incident. Which Pakhtuns have been buried in shallow graves? Only Baluch who have been killed are BLA who deserve every death.
> 
> 
> 
> Bugti is dead and his killer is now irrelevant in Pakistan, Baluchistan government is led by a Baluch nationalist. If Pakhtuns supported the TTP then so did many Punjabis who make up a big part of TTP, both of which is being corrected by crack down on radical madarsas and preachers and integration of FATA into rest of Pakistan.



Where did radicalism come from?, maybe from the state it used these people for its interests and now the interests are no longer necessary so it's killing them off.

The killer of Bugti is irrelevant but free, Pakistani Justice at its best, would that have been the case for other ethnic groups of pakistan?.



MoshteAhani said:


> We will drag KSA in a bloody conflict... wait and see.



We will destroy it other then holy places, good Arab is a dead Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

MoshteAhani said:


> Soon we will start guerilla war in Saudi with alot of dead Saudi Wahabians
> 
> You entered the quagmire, welcome



We will see. My bet is Iran will just start tatbir early this year. Cry baby cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Mosamania said:


> We will see. My bet is Iran will just start tatbir early this year. Cry baby cry.


KSA will be set on fire... first the campaign will be of targetting your soldiers then unrest will spread across your entire country. That is.... dependant on how far you push your agression.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ghilzai said:


> We will destroy it other then holy places, good Arab is a dead Arab.



This Ghilzai sicko (maybe just returned from a Bacha Bazi party) just wanted 450 million Arabs dead.

@WebMaster @Horus @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

ghilzai said:


> Where did radicalism come from?, maybe from the state it used these people for its interests and now the interests are no longer necessary so it's killing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> We will destroy it other then holy places, good Arab is a dead Arab.


Mecca and Madina should not be touched... only the American made Saudi wahabian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> Where did radicalism come from?, maybe from the state it used these people for its interests and now the interests are no longer necessary so it's killing them off.



TTP was attacking Pakistanis long before GOP manned up and started fighting back. Although I agree radicalism was fostered by GOP under Zia but Zia is now dead and with him his policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

AUz said:


> And the corrupt, incapable, brute "president" of Yemen is pretty good, eh?
> He is the worst! and yet KSA will protect him...
> Fcuk that.



*WHO* the fu*k you are to tell *other country's ELECTED president* a *CORRUPT* or *NOT ???!!!*

*Does Yemenis Elected you without our knowledge ?!*

*GO mind your $hity pathetic business.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba said:


> TTP was attacking Pakistanis long before GOP manned up and started fighting back. Although I agree radicalism was fostered by GOP under Zia but Zia is now dead and with him his policies.



Oh yeah you keep believing that, time will tell, more terrorist in punjab but never a drone strike there, home of ssp, lashkar jhangvi


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> Oh yeah you keep believing that, time will tell, more terrorist in punjab but never a drone strike there, home of ssp, lashkar jhangvi



They will all be dealt with. Now enough off topics.


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba said:


> They will all be dealt with. Now enough off topics.



I kno brother truth hurts so I let it be you carry on living a lie.


----------



## Gasoline

MoshteAhani said:


> We will drag KSA in a bloody conflict... wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Donatello said:


> The only support they have will be 'words' of developing Chabhar port with India.......but given the mess Middle east is in, the Power that GCC nations enjoy along with Pakistan's excellent relations with all the Arab world.........Iran indeed would be shooting itself in the foot. Actually you know what, if Indians and Iranians really value their friendship, then India would do something to help out......
> 
> Given that there is credible proof that Iran supported the Shite Houthis.........forget about lifting the sanctions anytime soon....




Our relation with Iran is just based on Trade not on defence.And this is none of our business.This is an issue in your Muslim World.


----------



## RISING SUN

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580932661658529793


That's total 80 jets from six nations excluding what Saudi Arabia is putting in air. If I guess correct number should be around 125-150. This way if implemented effectively, there should be minimum thirty jets on station at any given time. I believe it will be suicide from Houthis now on which is very much just against the shia faith. They should surrender now and should participate in nation wide debate. They wanted their voices heard, while world heard it. Now it is time to be practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

*BREAKING...Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel meets PM Nawaz Shareef to discuss Assisstance to S.Arabia against Houthi's...COAS stated Pakistan will give strong response if their S.Arabia sovereignity is Danger..Foreign Minister Assiatant Sartaj Aziz to visit S.Arabia tomorow..

Dunya News..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

MoshteAhani said:


> KSA will be set on fire... first the campaign will be of targetting your soldiers then unrest will spread across your entire country. That is.... dependant on how far you push your agression.



Talk talk and bitching. As Iranians are want to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Hadi did not stand in Yemen election like he was supposed to. Congrats to the people of Yemen for overthrowing this dictator.  Hadi = Yanukovych 2.0

Next Yemeni presidential election - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kompromat

chauvunist said:


> *BREAKING...Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel meets PM Nawaz Shareef to discuss Assisstance to S.Arabia against Houthi's...COAS stated Pakistan will give strong response if their S.Arabia sovereignity is Danger..Foreign Minister Assiatant Sartaj Aziz to visit S.Arabia tomorow..
> 
> Dunya News..*



As expected we'll maintain ambiguity and provide support in non combat roles. If i read it correctly it means that Pakistan will join combat only if SA's sovereignity is threatened, which i'd assume points to a situation of a foreign invasion. 

@ghilzai - Calm down bro. Drink some water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Cant predict the out some of these strikes of GCC.But what would be their response if the weakening of Houthis oiled the AQAP or ISIS.?Failing of one strong militia will be breeding ground for AQAP or IS.


----------



## MoshteAhani

Mosamania said:


> Talk talk and bitching. As Iranians are want to do.


As Iranians are want to do ? LMAO... Wahabi language 

This is day 1 of the war .... obviously there will be a second day,third etc.


----------



## Kompromat

SrNair said:


> Cant predict the out some of these strikes of GCC.But what would be their response if the weakening of Houthis oiled the AQAP or ISIS.?Failing of one strong militia will be breeding ground for AQAP or IS.



Exactly why i think Yemen might be anexed.


----------



## livingdead

when did all this happen.. I dont see any news on bbc... are saudis fighting on own, or under UN mandate?


----------



## macnurv

MoshteAhani said:


> Soon we will start guerilla war in Saudi with alot of dead Saudi Wahabians
> 
> You entered the quagmire, welcome





Mosamania said:


> We will see. My bet is Iran will just start tatbir early this year. Cry baby cry.



These two mindsets are the cruse of muslim world. Neither of them or these two countries is mentally sane. Both are actually more alike than they like to acknowledge, two faces of same coin.


----------



## lutfishah

ghilzai said:


> Well pakistan won't get involved if it does it will be beaten from within and finally purified.


Really?? who will beat us down from with in. and to be honest anyone now tried to destabilize Pakistan from within will be handled like we are handling TTP. So there is no more chance for bull sh!t. And to be honest if the army can go against sunni forces like TTP then the shias should also know that they are minority and the force can be used against them as used against sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghilzai

Horus said:


> As expected we'll maintain ambiguity and provide support in non combat roles. If i read it correctly it means that Pakistan will join combat only if SA's sovereignity is threatened, which i'd assume points to a situation of a foreign invasion.
> 
> @ghilzai - Calm down bro. Drink some water.



Might aswell ban me cuz I speak my mind and truth and I will keep doing so.

Most of you know what I said is the truth but your national pride won't let you accept it, we rather live a lie then face reality.

I get the message you better off banning me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

hinduguy said:


> when did all this happen.. I dont see any news on bbc... are saudis fighting on own, or under UN mandate?


Saudi Arabia launches air strikes in Yemen - BBC News


----------



## Zarvan

VelocuR said:


> You illiterate fools, we forget India borders and has own problems internal matters. Arabs has never done us any favors in return to send their troops in our country.
> 
> If there is serious problem in Middle Eastern, US will able to use Global Hawk Drones to fight militancy in both Yemen and Saudi soil, we don't need to send our expensive troops to Arab countries. Where is GCC monkeys??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
> 
> *Saudi Arabia and a coalition of regional allies have launched a military operation in Yemen against the Houthi rebels, who deposed the US-backed Yemeni president last month.*
> 
> Adel al-Jubair, Saudi ambassador to the US, said on Wednesday that a coalition consisting of 10 countries, including the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), had begun airstrikes at 7pm Eastern time.
> 
> "The operation is to defend and support the legitimate government of Yemen and prevent the radical Houthi movement from taking over the country," Jubair told reporters in Washington.
> 
> Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Did anyone see red/blue highlights?


Your ignorance just keeps amazing me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

lutfishah said:


> Really?? who will beat us down from with in. and to be honest anyone now tried to destabilize Pakistan from within will be handled like we are handling TTP. So there is no more chance for bull sh!t. And to be honest if the army can go against sunni forces like TTP then the shias should also know that they are minority and the force can be used against them as used against sunni.



Who is talking about Shias or religion if you do open your eyes and read what I said it's all been racial.

Army is winning because of local support when that disappears decapitated heads of soldiers will start to reappear.

Remember what happened last time?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Serpentine said:


> This is no action movie in which you fantasize war. Come off your horse, no war with Iran will happen. We declare war on countries when they have already declared war on us. We are not aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking as if Pakistan's army is some rag-tag militia hired by foreign agents, in this case Saudis. The funnier part is that you seem to take pride in that, an army on payroll of foreigners?
> 
> I'm sure Pakistani high ranking generals are wiser than some keyboard warriors fantasizing war with random countries.




I Have Nothing Against Iran But This Type Of News Is Really Disturbing 
*There are rumours that the Houthis are targeting Sunni mosques in the capital and changing their imams. At one mosque I see many signs saying "the Houthis are not the people" and more crossed-out slogans. The call to prayer has been changed from the Sunni to the Zaidi.

Meeting the Houthis - and their enemies - BBC News
*
In 1970s Right After The Islamic Revolution In Iran Shia Tribes In Saudia Rebelled Proclaiming 'Islamic Republic of Al Hira' Saudi Eventually Crushed This Rebellion.

If It Was As You Had Presented No Body Would Have Had Any Problem But It Is This Sectarian Angle That Is Disturbing.So Saudi Has Got Good Reason To Feel Worried

*



*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> Iran has made most stupid move in Yemen and Saudis will not show any mercy to Houthis and will destroy all Houthis areas


yes but it reeks of sectarian bias to me, ISIS has been given a free reign instead. both should get equal treatment

Pakistan MUST steer clear of this sectarian conflict in the middle east. let Iran and Saudis square out against each other directly for the fist time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Horus said:


> Exactly why i think Yemen might be anexed.


 So that is a possibility .Then like you said either they need an annexation or regular intervention.US can afford a Soviet or Iraq style irresponsibility ,washing hands from their mess.But Saudi cant.Yemen is a closely linked Arab nation of KSA .If they failed in establishing a peace in Yemen or if they only successful in weakening Houthi ,Radical groups like IS will arise and will spilled to KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghilzai said:


> Who is talking about Shias or religion if you do open your eyes and read what I said it's all been racial.
> 
> Army is winning because of local support when that disappears decapitated heads of soldiers will start to reappear.
> 
> Remember what happened last time?.


yes we have paid a price by ignoring the sectarian terrorists who eventually became so brave that they opened a season on all Pakistanis whatever their faith was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

ghilzai said:


> Who is talking about Shias or religion if you do open your eyes and read what I said it's all been racial.
> 
> Army is winning because of local support when that disappears decapitated heads of soldiers will start to reappear.
> 
> Remember what happened last time?.



What do you mean, could you please explain.. what happen last time.
What I said was no one can further destabilize Pakistan any more. Remember we have a consensus built that we will not tolerate any group to create more problem. So the existing local support will carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

بلندر said:


> that is simple , if you want a sectarin war against Iran and Shiia , *we will give one in your home* ... who is living in a glass house doesn't throw stone to others ...


Don't talk for the Shiite -- you've nothing in common with them or any other Islamic sect for that matter. You've been working your *** off to hurt Pakistan's interests since it came into existence with little or no success.... so what's new?

The fact that you want Pakistani Shiites to die for YOUR country shows how much love you've got for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

ghilzai said:


> Might aswell ban me cuz I speak my mind and truth and I will keep doing so.
> 
> Most of you know what I said is the truth but your national pride won't let you accept it, we rather live a lie then face reality.
> 
> I get the message you better off banning me.



Your contribution is welcomed. I'd just advise against insults etc and other forum rule violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

lutfishah said:


> What do you mean, could you please explain.. what happen last time.
> What I said was no when can further destabilize Pakistan any more. Remember we have a consensus built that we will not tolerate any group to create more problem. So the existing local support will carry on.



Well start with ssp, lashkar jhangvi and all other punjabi based terrorists where is the consensus there and the local support?.

Was it not some of our countrymen who said to TTP do what you wish but spare Punjab, so in simple English Pakistan is Punjab, Pakistani is Punjabi, others are not and their blood is cheap.

If other pakistanis still think they are equal then they are biggest fools, maybe in the eyes of public but not government.

Now tell me guys how should we feel when our government says that, am I still an equal Pakistani am I really?.




Horus said:


> Your contribution is welcomed. I'd just advise against insults etc and other forum rule violations.


Tashakur wroora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SrNair said:


> ,Radical groups like IS will arise and will spilled to KSA.


no 
ISIS or IS poses no threat to KSA, but only to other countries and specially Iran.



Horus said:


> As expected we'll maintain ambiguity and provide support in non combat roles. If i read it correctly it means that Pakistan will join combat only if SA's sovereignity is threatened, which i'd assume points to a situation of a foreign invasion.
> 
> @ghilzai - Calm down bro. Drink some water.


Pakistan is in a very good position here and can appear to be as neutral as any Islamic country can get. 
we have historic military ties with KSA and there are no two views about safeguarding the Kingdom. 

the only thing to watch out is not appear as a blatant party in Iran-KSA proxy war.
if we only send observers, medical staff and internal security for KSA then Iran wont (should'nt) have any issue with that.


----------



## بلندر

friendly_troll96 said:


> Don't talk for the Shiite -- you've nothing in common with them or any other Islamic sect for that matter. You've been working your *** off to hurt Pakistan's interests since it came into existence with little or no success.... so what's new?
> 
> The fact that you want Pakistani Shiites to die for YOUR country shows how much love you've got for them.



in fact they are ding in daily manner ... so they have two choice in future , fight or die like sheep ... some Iraqi Shiia were like this till ISIS turn color of some rivers to red with their blood ...
this already begin ...... they last hope was Pakistan army and that become Wahhbism army ... but we won't help someone unless they ask , if they want to be sheep , then let them be ...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghilzai said:


> Well start with ssp, lashkar jhangvi and all other punjabi based terrorists where is the consensus there and the local support?.
> 
> Was it not some of our countrymen who said to TTP do what you wish but spare Punjab, so in simple English Pakistan is Punjab, Pakistani is Punjabi, others are not and their blood is cheap.
> 
> If other pakistanis still think they are equal then they are biggest fools, maybe in the eyes of public but not government.
> 
> .


the thinking of Nawaz league is *NOT *the thinking of all Pakistanis specially Punjabis so you are mistaken about nonpunjabi inequality, this slogan has been over used and dead.


----------



## ghilzai

Irfan Baloch said:


> the thinking of Nawaz league is the the thinking of all Pakistanis specially Punjabis so you are mistaken about nonpunjabi inequality, this slogan has been over used and dead.



I said I know public don't feel or see it like that but the government does, never played that card please read again people see people as equal regardless of ethnic group but not the government.

You blame us for saying then when your government say spare punjab rest we don't care.


----------



## lutfishah

ghilzai said:


> Well start with ssp, lashkar jhangvi and all other punjabi based terrorists where is the consensus there and the local support?.
> 
> Was it not some our countrymen who said to TTP do what you wish but spare Punjab, so in simple English Pakistan is Punjab, Pakistani is Punjabi, others are not and their blood is cheap.
> 
> If other pakistanis still think they are equal then they are biggest fools, maybe in the eyes of public but not government.
> 
> 
> Tashakur wroora.



Thora sabar thora sabar karo... Operation in Pakistan is and will be carried out against all elements *who are against the Islamic state of Pakistan*. And I would also ask you to skip this thinking of yours that there is Punjabi, Sindi, Baluchi or Pathan but think as a Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amin nageri

Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?
> 
> Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.
> 
> 
> Oh, the good old Iranophobia. Houthi movement has political support of Iran. It is a fully Yemeni movement and all reports about Iran being behind it are as valuable as horseshit. There is just no proof of that. This aggression will change many things in region. Yemenis know who is on their side and who is trying to impose another backward puppet stooge on them. Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.


Who are these hotai's and what they want why do arab interfairs in yemen against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

lutfishah said:


> Thora sabar thora sabar karo... Operation in Pakistan is and will be carried out against all elements *who are against the Islamic state of Pakistan*. And I would also ask you to skip this thinking of yours that there is Punjabi, Sindi, Baluchi or Pathan but think as a Pakistan.



I do think as pakistan but does the government that says spare punjab?.


----------



## بلندر

*look like Malik Salman want to name his son as next king of KSA ... *others won't like this idea ...


----------



## friendly_troll96

ghilzai said:


> Well start with ssp, lashkar jhangvi and all other punjabi based terrorists where is the consensus there and the local support?.
> 
> Was it not some our countrymen who said to TTP do what you wish but spare Punjab, so in simple English Pakistan is Punjab, Pakistani is Punjabi, others are not and their blood is cheap.
> 
> If other pakistanis still think they are equal then they are biggest fools, maybe in the eyes of public but not government.
> 
> 
> Tashakur wroora.


Those who said that don't represent 80 million Punjabis just like Bacha(baz) Khans of ANP don't represent all Pakhtoons when they give anti Pakistan statements.
Pakistan is Pakistan -- you can believe whatever you want. If you got a problem with Punjab, you can suck on my Punjabi lulli any day of the week and twice on Sunday. 



l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> *News of the landing private Saudi forces paratrooper quoted Yemeni President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi of Aden to Amman before arriving in Riyadh .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i think this Unit who does the mission *



Shake some action boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

How can you be that sure?
Any case of civil war in Yemen will adversely affect KSA.


Irfan Baloch said:


> no
> ISIS or IS poses no threat to KSA, but only to other countries and specially Iran.
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in a very good position here and can appear to be as neutral as any Islamic country can get.
> we have historic military ties with KSA and there are no two views about safeguarding the Kingdom.
> 
> the only thing to watch out is not appear as a blatant party in Iran-KSA proxy war.
> if we only send observers, medical staff and internal security for KSA then Iran wont (should'nt) have any issue with that.


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Pakistan PM heads a national security meeting to discuss the situation. 
Saudi security is Pakistans security any threat to Saudi will evoke strong response. 
a pakistani delegation will visit Saudi tomorrow.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## salarsikander

Saif al-Arab said:


> As I said the GCC is a shining light and will remain as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula has been blessed by Allah (swt) and his Prophets.


Hi seems like this light has run out of its oil



MoshteAhani said:


> Mecca and Madina should not be touched.


Hi,

Just likeback in 80's when Iranian send Mulla mehdi came?


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan's defense minister will travel to KSA in order to specify what Pakistan has decided.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Saif al-Arab said:


> As I said come and visit and then talk. Visit Oman, UAE, KSA, Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain.


last time i checked saudi Royal family is protected by Pakistanis.....about other countries you listed how many of them are free of any foreign military presence....nobody hates you,you are calling names to our fellow country peoples only reason any Arab is tolerated is because of fact that Allah Almighty bestowed his last and most beloved prophet among Arabs...there is no other reason except Islam...and about all Arabs in last 120 years our fellow Arab Muslims has done a lot of back stabbing to each other and ummah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

بلندر said:


> in fact they are ding in daily manner ... so they have two choice in future , fight or die like sheep ... some Iraqi Shiia were like this till ISIS turn color of some rivers to red with their blood ...
> this already begin ...... they last hope was Pakistan army and that become Wahhbism army ... but we won't help someone unless they ask , if they want to be sheep , then let them be ...


Wrong...far more Sunnis than Shias have died. FYI it's not a Sunni-only Army, it's Pak army.
And how would you help them, like you're helping Yemenis? 
Btw you're starting to sound kinda cute now.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Horus said:


> Pakistan's defense minister will travel to KSA in order to specify what Pakistan has decided.


Sir today i found that our Arab brothers have got some syndrome of Superior race what's your opinion sir...........


----------



## MICA

*Arab foreign ministers agree on establishing a joint Arab military force*
*
العربي: الموافقة على قوة عربية مشتركة - أخبار سكاي نيوز عربية*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

قناص said:


> Sir today i found that our Arab brothers have got some syndrome of Superior race what's your opinion sir...........


Sir,

This is nothing.The people from state of Al saud suffer from very same racial superiority complex just like the Iranians.

For starters You can see yourself when you just land into one of their airports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

Zarvan said:


> Because of religious reasons and also economy


There are no religious reasons. Maybe economical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

Just one Question.

What is the Outcome of Yemen after this all ends?There is a serous concern here because I think Alqaida is Waiting for such Opportunity to stab in the back of whoever gets the place there. Now Saudis and Yemen non Operating Govt. would take down Houthis along with suffering some Setbacks and Alqaida would appear out of no where and take down the leftover of Yemeni Non operating Govt. so I think we need to keep our eyes on Alqaida as well because they can create another mess in Yemen after the situation with Houthis are settled.


----------



## Superboy

This isn't about Sunni versus Shia. This is about the people of Yemen overthrowing the dictator Hadi who refused to stand in scheduled election.

The people of Yemen are no one's puppet. Come into Yemen and they will be destroyed like how the American military was destroyed in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## maniac@666

The SiLent crY said:


> Proxy terrorists !?
> 
> You call millions of Yemeni people proxy terrorists who are fighting for their rights .
> 
> Theses people have always been attacked by foreign countries .
> 
> First by Egypt and countless times by Saudi Arabia and yet they are called terrorists because they are not Sunnis .
> 
> Too many Takfiri and Anti Shia supporters here .


bro i am an shia supporter here.my country may have close relation to israel but l have close relation to shia people atleast they are highly educated and are watanparasth and do no harm to the country they live in.kudos to you.even if shia population explodes in our country,i've firm belief they won't discriminate us for being kafirs like sunni's.not disrespecting sunni's but it's my belief,i may be wrong.it's easy for me to mingle with shia's than sunni's and this is my words only and don't curse other indian's as they may not share my viewpoint.


----------



## Hakan

Turkey Backs Operations in Yemen, Calls on Iran to Leave
"Turkey may consider providing logistical support based on the evolution of the situation," Erdogan told France 24 in an interview, extracts of which were published on its website and by Turkish broadcasters.
"Iran and the terrorist groups must withdraw," he said.

------------------------------------------

Pakistan and Egypt Join Operations

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...t-join-military-campaign-against-Houthis.html
----------------------

Sudan says will take part in Yemen campaign with ground, air forces| Reuters
(Reuters) - Sudan's defense minister said on Thursday his country would take part "with air and ground troops in the Decisive Storm operations" against Houthi rebels in Yemen.

Abdel Raheem Mohammed Hussein told reporters Sudanese forces had begun "mechanical movements" towards the area of operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

friendly_troll96 said:


> Those who said that don't represent 80 million Punjabis just like Bacha(baz) Khans of ANP don't represent all Pakhtoons when they give anti Pakistan statements.
> Pakistan is Pakistan -- you can believe whatever you want. If you got a problem with Punjab, you can suck on my Punjabi lulli any day of the week and twice on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Shake some action boys!



Read again I said general public don't feel like that but government does.

No thanks keep your Sia/Kali lulli to yourself dalkhor.


----------



## Frogman

*Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen*





Posted: 03/26/2015 11:24 am EDT Updated: 2 hours ago

SHARM EL-SHEIKH, Egypt (AP) — Egyptian security and military officials say Saudi Arabia and Egypt will lead a ground operation in Yemen against Shiite rebels and their allies after a campaign of airstrikes to weaken them.

Three senior officials tell The Associated Press that forces would enter by land from Saudi Arabia and by sea from the Red Sea and Arabian Sea. They said Thursday that other nations will also be involved.

They would not specify troop numbers or say when the operation would start, only that it would be after airstrikes weaken the rebels and allied forces loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.

They say the offensive aims to push the rebels into negotiations on power sharing. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the press.

Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen

Big mouth b*******

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mutakalim

A.Rafay said:


> Iran is destabilizing the region with sectarian wars and it must be stopped. Yemen is too important to be taken and used as a proxy by Iran. KSA's actions are understandable.


Saudis are also involved in sectarianism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

We seen bravery of Arabs against Israel we sure will see it against Iran if they ever develop the balls to go against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Thank you PM Nawaz Sharif & COAS Raheel Shareef for standing firm against Iranian Aggression. Good decision to stand with KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gazi

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Saudis are also involved in sectarianism


They would left another mess in Yemen as Alqaida has significant Existence there as well and when these Saudis are done with Houthis Alqaida would Start their operation against Weak Yemeni Govt. and then the mess will get bigger then it actually is.


----------



## Mutakalim

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Payer : Innocent Abdullahs,Alis in Syria,Iraq and now Yemen.


You forgot sectarian killings in Pakistan


----------



## ghilzai

fawwaxs said:


> Thank you PM Nawaz Sharif & COAS Raheel Shareef for standing firm against Iranian Aggression. Good decision to stand with KSA



Well ksa should do its own dirty work.


----------



## Gazi

fawwaxs said:


> Thank you PM Nawaz Sharif & COAS Raheel Shareef for standing firm against Iranian Aggression. Good decision to stand with KSA


No need to thank them because they are part of another mess right now as Pakistan's relations with Iran would further deteriorate and end result of Yemen would Strengthen Alqaida.


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

Zarrar Alvi said:


> if some one nuke IRAN that day will be the best day of my life the shittest country on this planet along with india


I wonder why some people thinks like that. You should be shameful for your statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

@Horus Is there any news of Pakistani Drones to be used there?

This would boost our our UCAV Operational Capabilities as well as Creating a market for further Development Jointly as 9 Countries are Participating in this whole Operation.


----------



## KingMamba

Hakan said:


> View attachment 207861



What about Turkey's current stance on this??


----------



## Kompromat

Gazi said:


> @Horus Is there any news of Pakistani Drones to be used there?
> 
> This would boost our our UCAV Operational Capabilities as well as Creating a market for further Development Jointly as 9 Countries are Participating in this whole Operation.



My feeling is that Pakistan will limit its role to naval support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gazi

Horus said:


> My feeling is that Pakistan will limit its role to naval support.


According to what Hakan has posted Pakistan also have Air Support role in this as well


----------



## Kompromat

Gazi said:


> According to what Hakan has posted Pakistan also have Air Support role in this as well



Can't be confirmed or denied. It is likely that PAF might have flown the Saudi Jets in the operation however that too is my personal guess and could be totally wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Frogman said:


> *Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: 03/26/2015 11:24 am EDT Updated: 2 hours ago
> 
> SHARM EL-SHEIKH, Egypt (AP) — Egyptian security and military officials say Saudi Arabia and Egypt will lead a ground operation in Yemen against Shiite rebels and their allies after a campaign of airstrikes to weaken them.
> 
> Three senior officials tell The Associated Press that forces would enter by land from Saudi Arabia and by sea from the Red Sea and Arabian Sea. They said Thursday that other nations will also be involved.
> 
> They would not specify troop numbers or say when the operation would start, only that it would be after airstrikes weaken the rebels and allied forces loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.
> 
> They say the offensive aims to push the rebels into negotiations on power sharing. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the press.
> 
> Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen
> 
> Big mouth b*******


Oh boy shit hit the fan, good luck against agressive proxies trying to hand over the control of the country to Iran, Yemen to Yemenis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

قناص said:


> *last time i checked saudi Royal family is protected by Pakistanis*.....about other countries you listed how many of them are free of any foreign military presence....nobody hates you,you are calling names to our fellow country peoples only reason any Arab is tolerated is because of fact that Allah Almighty bestowed his last and most beloved prophet among Arabs...there is no other reason except Islam...and about all Arabs in last 120 years our fellow Arab Muslims has done a lot of back stabbing to each other and ummah...



oh dear ... relying to foreign force to secure yourself in your country ... this is first time I read this ...


----------



## Gazi

xenon54 said:


> Oh boy shit hit the fan, good luck against agressive proxies trying to hand over the control of the country to Iran, Yemen to Yemenis.


After a long time Turkey and Egypt are Working Together. I must give Credit to Saudi for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Frogman said:


> *Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: 03/26/2015 11:24 am EDT Updated: 2 hours ago
> 
> SHARM EL-SHEIKH, Egypt (AP) — Egyptian security and military officials say Saudi Arabia and Egypt will lead a ground operation in Yemen against Shiite rebels and their allies after a campaign of airstrikes to weaken them.
> 
> Three senior officials tell The Associated Press that forces would enter by land from Saudi Arabia and by sea from the Red Sea and Arabian Sea. They said Thursday that other nations will also be involved.
> 
> They would not specify troop numbers or say when the operation would start, only that it would be after airstrikes weaken the rebels and allied forces loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.
> 
> They say the offensive aims to push the rebels into negotiations on power sharing. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the press.
> 
> Egypt Officials: Ground Operation Planned In Yemen
> 
> Big mouth b*******



Glad to see Egypt making moves and that Egyptians are on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Gazi said:


> After a long time Turkey and Egypt are Working Together. I must give Credit to Saudi for that.


Erdogans stance changed suddenly after the new King, he might have accepted that he screwed big time in Egypt, but its hard to make any comments, its Erdogan after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

All the chaos and terrorism Iran has created in the middle east since the Islamic revolution in iran is unspeakable. Iran can say goodbye to a deal with the US and Israel now. If Iran doesn't back away from Yemen and Syria this could get ugly. The Iranian backed terrorists can be dealt with but I don't think the reign of terror will end in the middle east until the head of the snake is cut off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

fawwaxs said:


> Thank you PM Nawaz Sharif & COAS Raheel Shareef for standing firm against Iranian Aggression. Good decision to stand with KSA


He's an idiot spineless puppet. His family business interests are more dear for him than Pakistan. When Pakistan bleeds, he will flee to Jeddah. 

_He also has a residence in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia known as the Sharif Villa, where he lived during his years in exile. His son, Hussain Nawaz Sharif, currently resides in the Jeddah house._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Huthis are in a tight spot, Iran will leave them to the wolves and it will shake the belief of other Iranian proxies too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> Erdogans stance changed suddenly after the new King, he might have accepted that he screwed big time in Egypt, but its hard to make any comments, its Erdogan after all.


Erdogan made a brilliant move,think of Syria and Iraq.
Never were the Arabs united like this,not even against Israel.
I dont like Erdogan but this really was brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

Rakan.SA said:


> you rat you think we are fools here like you ?! sick bastard


@haviZsultan 
Than they say we are true and only muslims. Your language tells everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

T-123456 said:


> Erdogan made a brilliant move,think of Syria and Iraq.
> Never were the Arabs united like this,not even against Israel.
> I dont like Erdogan but this really was brilliant.



What he do?


----------



## xenon54 out

T-123456 said:


> Erdogan made a brilliant move,think of Syria and Iraq.
> Never were the Arabs united like this,not even against Israel.
> I dont like Erdogan but this really was brilliant.


Whether you like him or not but he isnt stupid, though his FP was very bad till now, lets see ho its gonna continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

xenon54 said:


> Erdogans stance changed suddenly after the new King, he might have accepted that he screwed big time in Egypt, but its hard to make any comments, its Erdogan after all.


I think Erdogan isnt very good with Foreign Relations maybe he has something good to show in terms of Economy but Foreign relations are above his league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

Dr. Stranglove said:


> the sooner GCC intergrates itself into a single country the better for the entire region


Under democracy or dictatorship


----------



## Rakan.SA

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> @haviZsultan
> Than they say we are true and only muslims. Your language tells everything


no im very very bad.. specially with you ppl.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> Under democracy or dictatorship


whatever works well


----------



## xenon54 out

Gazi said:


> I think Erdogan isnt very good with Foreign Relations maybe he has something good to show in terms of Economy but Foreign relations are above his league.


The only positive thing that comes to my mind is making KRG dependant on Turkey, the rest was a big failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Meeting of Turkey, Egypt and the Saudis couple of weeks ago is explained now. Probably it was also a symbolic meeting and a clear message to Iran.


----------



## T-123456

KingMamba said:


> What he do?


He sided with the KSA,in return Assad/Syria would be my guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gazi

T-123456 said:


> Erdogan made a brilliant move,think of Syria and Iraq.
> Never were the Arabs united like this,not even against Israel.
> I dont like Erdogan but this really was brilliant.


Hope this Unity sustain just like that.
things like that comes out and then Dissolved Quickly.
Its Arab World we are Talking about and you know how much mess this Place is.


----------



## T-123456

Gazi said:


> Hope this Unity sustain just like that.
> things like that comes out and then Dissolved Quickly.
> Its Arab World we are Talking about and you know how much mess this Place is.


You never know,maybe this was/is *the *event needed to unite them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

[/QUOTE]


Horus said:


> Huthis are in a tight spot, Iran will leave them to the wolves and it will shake the belief of other Iranian proxies too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Khalid Son of Saudi king salman with his brother the Defense Minister before being deployed to the Southern Sector. khalid was also on the first flight sortie against ISIS *






*Iranian MP Ali Zakani said"The Yemeni revolution will not be limited to the Yemenis alone, but will be extended after its success to Saudi"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ind4Ever

OnPoint said:


> I agree with you Mr. Mod, They need to show balls of steel like Iran did in 1998, where 300,000 soldiers massed on the border against a mere 6000 slippers-wearing Afghans, only to go back after a week to eating bland chicken and even more bland rice.



Russian and Indian will support Iran and Syria at UN . Iran is our strategic patnership. Unnecessary Pakistan involvement in Arab conflicts will back fire very ssoon! Saudis will further isolate Pakistan from great powers. 

at home Sunni and punjabi population , At neighborhood full of Anti Pakistan sentiment. Saudis will obey their American Masters. The master recently desorted Pakistan and named it as their threat!!!! Iran will take care of these issues. But their airfare is very weak compared to Arabian s try at

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

bongbang said:


> Why there is so much violence around Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 207779



Because they are reason of the violence


----------



## kaku1

Ind4Ever said:


> Russian and Indian will support Iran and Syria at UN . Iran is our strategic patnership. Unnecessary Pakistan involvement in Arab conflicts will back fire very ssoon! Saudis will further isolate Pakistan from great powers.
> 
> at home Sunni and punjabi population , At neighborhood full of Anti Pakistan sentiment. Saudis will obey their American Masters. The master recently desorted Pakistan and named it as their threat!!!! Iran will take care of these issues. But their airfare is very weak compared to Arabian s try at


Just diplomatic support, we are not gonna do any military op or any military support.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The moment of truth. So, we have been waiting for years to see how Persia and it's sleazy regime would react to another Qadisya-like humiliation. Yes, all they did was an issued statement calling for a cease fire. They were cut out from their dear brothers and all they did is nothing. They're being slaugtered and they can do nothing about it.

Yes, Khomaini, sit in the dark rainy corner so we can't see your humility tears on your loss by Wahabis.

Absolutely it is the ultimate humiliation. Iranians use their tongues to talk for them and we use our guns to talk for us.

Feast your eyes with this:






@al-Hasani @Mosamania @Rakan.SA @500

*Happy bombing Terrorists ! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## C130

what aircraft and type of bombs is KSA using???


----------



## Kompromat

Ind4Ever said:


> Russian and Indian will support Iran and Syria at UN . Iran is our strategic patnership. Unnecessary Pakistan involvement in Arab conflicts will back fire very ssoon! Saudis will further isolate Pakistan from great powers.
> 
> at home Sunni and punjabi population , At neighborhood full of Anti Pakistan sentiment. Saudis will obey their American Masters. The master recently desorted Pakistan and named it as their threat!!!! Iran will take care of these issues. But their airfare is very weak compared to Arabian s try at



No one is discussing India, no one asked India's opinion. Stop trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mosamania

C130 said:


> what aircraft and type of bombs is KSA using???



F-15S, Tornadoes, Tpyoons and F-5s. Mostly Paveway 2 since we make it in house under license was used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Mosamania said:


> F-15S, Tornadoes, Tpyoons and F-5s. Mostly Paveway 2 since we make it in house under license was used.




KSA doesn't got any Paveway IV for their Typhoons??


----------



## Rakan.SA

C130 said:


> what aircraft and type of bombs is KSA using???


everything we got.. F-15 typhoon tornado tankers AWACS EW planes. but no news about bombs


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?


Pick one of those two options:

1- Hadi was the guy who is the first ever democratically-elected president, he was elected by 8 million Yemenis and that is approved by national, regional and international observers. Houthies had dealt with him as such in the first place but when they found that he was weak they decided to take over Yemen.

2- Your brothers will be trampled on by Wahabis and all you can do about it is only watching and crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Falcon29 said:


> كس اخت 500
> 
> There are no Jews involve in this coalition. Anyone that insists so will spark a gianormous civil war. We are talking about Arab unity and you can here to trash the good news by trying to associate us with Israelis. Maybejordanian garbage gays think that way but not other Arabs.



Dude, no need to abuse. Hold your horses. We need your alternative opinion. I enjoy it. I don't like you seeing banned. Behave properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> F-15S, Tornadoes, Tpyoons and F-5s. Mostly Paveway 2 since we make it in house under license was used.


are they still using the F-5 for reconnaissance ?! isnt it a bit outdated ?!


----------



## Bratva

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Pick one of those two options:
> 
> 1- Hadi was the guy who is the first ever democratically-elected president, he was elected by 8 million Yemenis and that is approved by national, regional and international observers. Houthies had dealt with him as such in the first place but when they found that he was weak they decided to take over Yemen.
> 
> 2- Your brothers will be trampled on by Wahabis and all you can do about it is only watching and crying.



I'm preplexed by the logic of the person you quoted. When it comes to syria the majority of Syrians who revolted become foreign fighters funded by arab proxies. Iranian Logic level : Hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

I just can't feel sorry for the Houthi.





brainwashing these children at a young age.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Bratva said:


> And when it comes to syria the majority of Syrians who revolted become foriegn fighter funded by arab proxies. Iranian Logic level : Hypocrisy


I know. So you must be 100% sure that the very only language they understand is:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Bratva said:


> Dude, no need to abuse. Hold your horses. We need your alternative opinion. I enjoy it. I don't like you seeing banned. Behave properly



Not abusing anybody. Just want to make it clear to Pseduo Arabs that we aren't and will never associate ourselves with Israel. They are our enemy, they tried murdering our Prophet. Our Prophet and Allahs servants destiryd them in Khaiber. And Allah tasked us to destroy them at end times as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I know. So you must be 100% sure that the very only language they understand is:



Bro problem is you can't kill a ideology with bullet or sword. Our forefathers and ancestors trying this since the time of great fitna started with the martyrdom of Hazrat Usman (RA) and reached it's peak when Hazrat Hussain (RA) was martyred in karbala. The schism can't be eliminated with sword or bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> I genuinely hope so. They should pay the price with their blood. Launching military attacks against a sovereign nation only because their stooge was overthrown by Yemenis? And as always with excuse of Iran?
> 
> In for a penny, in for a pound. *A ground attack shall be their graveyard.* Saudis finally found the use for their billion dollar equipment, bombing Yemenis, its already poor infrastructures and an already poor country. That's their art.
> 
> This will change the game in ME, forever.


Just an advise, don't repeat this again as for sure there will be a ground attack, and at that time you could make the situation much more awkward for yourselves than it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Superboy said:


> Air strikes won't do anything. Look at the US, bombed ISIS for a year and that did nothing. Yemen is a big country of 25 million people.



ISIS was supported by Iraq regime, all their supply lines remain intact.
While Yemeni militants, received only few shipments from Iran, soon they´ll run out of weapons.
Interesting part would be to see, how many foreign fighters are found among Yemeni militants!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Bratva said:


> Bro problem is you can't kill a ideology with bullet or sword. Our forefathers and ancestors trying this since the time of great fitna started with the martyrdom of Hazrat Usman (RA) and reached it's peak when Hazrat Hussain (RA) was martyred in karbala. The schism can't be eliminated with sword or bullet


Yes it can, because simply nothing has worked with them but only this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

SipahSalar said:


> No Fly Zone? They will probably shoot down Yemeni planes, but are they ready to shoot down an Irani plane? One does not enforce a NFZ without thinking over things like these.



Does Iran have balls enough to fly against RSAF.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just an advise, don't repeat this again as for sure there will be a ground attack, and at that time you could make the situation much more awkward for yourselves than it is now.



Let's see, because bombing people from the skies is something every backward nation is capable of.

What did they achieve exactly? Let me tell you, 25 people, including 4 kids were killed and 30 injured. That's what the mighty coalition achieved. I'm actually waiting for a ground operation.


----------



## Falcon29

Yemeni sources:

Hadi returns to Aden with Saudi forces escort 

U.S.: operation in Yemen won't have impact on nuclear talks


----------



## friendly_troll96

ghilzai said:


> Read again I said general public don't feel like that but government does.
> 
> No thanks keep your Sia/Kali lulli to yourself dalkhor.


LMAO so you're not sucking on my meow meow just 'cause you think it's sia? 

Trust me it's all in your head, I'm an Awan from northern Punjab and I bet my sweet asss my meow meow is whiter than your dhoongi julabkhor. If you want pics of it, I can inbox you on facebook. Btw, us Awans, being into agriculture and farming are fond of makhan and lassi...we don't eat sabzis and daals). 

There's three pakhtoons (2 Pakistanis one Afghan) in my class and besides having messy retarded looks they aren't any fairer than Punjabis/Awans either (I got their pics as we're friends).

I've seen shitt dark pure-blooded Pakhtoons. It's just a stupid propaganda by Bacha(baz) Khans that ALL Pakhtoons are fair skinned and Punjabis (regardless of their castes) are not. I've seen your posts on ethnic groups in Pakistan so I know what you actually "believe in" and what you "say" when you're in your inherent "bitchh about Punjab" mood. 

PS. Even if my meow meow were sia, you could turn the lights off and then suck like a blind whoree you are.

PPS. I'm just trying to have a laugh with you, Azad Pakhtoonistan ka elan na kar dena. 

PSPS. A couple of days back my brother forced me to try naswar (just for the fun of it)... it made me throw up. I googled about naswar and found a blog on it which says opiates are used in naswar. Is it true, do they use opiates in naswar?
Naswar is called "jannat ki mitti" in my area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes it can, because simply nothing has worked with them but only this way.


you can because you are as fanatic as your masters 
retarded people like you are the major problem in the region


----------



## OTTOMAN

Horus said:


> Saudis don't have the capability to invade Iran either.



Saudi Arabia never made any such hints!


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hakan said:


> Turkey Backs Operations in Yemen, Calls on Iran to Leave
> "Turkey may consider providing logistical support based on the evolution of the situation," Erdogan told France 24 in an interview, extracts of which were published on its website and by Turkish broadcasters.
> "Iran and the terrorist groups must withdraw," he said.



An undiplomatic misstep and miscalculation by Erdogan to say come out with such rhetoric.
I guess Turkey having zero problems with neighbors and being some kind of mediator, fell right out the window.


----------



## Hussein

OTTOMAN said:


> Saudi Arabia never made any such hints!


they asked USA to attack Iran . see wikileaks.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Hussein said:


> they asked USA to attack Iran . see wikileaks.



This is no justifiable reason to build death brigades and militant organizations around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The moment of truth. So, we have been waiting for years to see how Persia and it's sleazy regime would react to another Qadisya-like humiliation. Yes, all they did was an issued statement calling for a cease fire. They were cut out from their dear brothers and all they did is nothing. They're being slaugtered and they can do nothing about it.
> 
> Yes, Khomaini, sit in the dark rainy corner so we can't see your humility tears on your loss by Wahabis.
> 
> Absolutely it is the ultimate humiliation. Iranians use their tongues to talk for them and we use our guns to talk for us.


Once upon a time there was a guy who called himself "Commander of Qadesye" even he built a victory arch .... now he is dead and none of his dreams came true ..... please grow up.


----------



## Hussein

OTTOMAN said:


> This is no justifiable reason to build death brigades and militant organizations around the globe.


that i agree . 
but saudis are doing worst even : create ideologies of fanatism, sponsor privately lot of terrorist organizations 
same for many Gulf countries 
which are very very far to be non retarded democrats


----------



## Kompromat

Egypt puts its Army on standby, ready for ground invasion if needed.


----------



## Ind4Ever

Horus said:


> No one is discussing India, no one asked India's opinion. Stop trolling



But latest news says PM of Pakistan support and stand by Saudis . Don't you think it will urge Iran to take Anti Pakistan stand and use it's trust with India by implementation of ports and encircling of Pakistan ? Iran also warned that this won't be stopped with victory over Yemen by the Saudis. 

Now Russian will jump in to sell their broken weapons to Iran and other countries to fuel this problems even more. As t etc already loading their friend Syria t the US backed rebels.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Hussein said:


> that i agree .
> but saudis are doing worst even : create ideologies of fanatism, sponsor privately lot of terrorist organizations
> same for many Gulf countries
> which are very very far to be non retarded democrats



No they are not.... your skepticism have no logical ground.
On the contrary, all the terror organizations are fighting Saudi Arabia and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Turkey Will give logistical support if asked. 

:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581190692451586048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

OTTOMAN said:


> No they are not.... your skepticism have no logical ground.
> On the contrary, all the terror organizations are fighting Saudi Arabia and vice versa.


oh yeah . so get some education about know about roots of many terror organizations.
not saying about 9/11 most people coming from their countries.

but when you spend too much time licking the boots of saudis you have no time to think


----------



## OTTOMAN

amin nageri said:


> Who are these hotai's and what they want why do arab interfairs in yemen against them.


They are just like any other terrorist organization in the region, no objective no demands, just over night getting strengthened, spreading anarchy, start killings etc.


----------



## raptor22

Horus said:


> Egypt puts its Army on standby, ready for ground invasion if needed.


Isn't Egypt the same country which recently experenced a military coup supported by Saudis and Americans toppling an elected government? now they want to bring democracy and stability to Yemen through boots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Ind4Ever said:


> But latest news says PM of Pakistan support and stand by Saudis . Don't you think it will urge Iran to take Anti Pakistan stand and use it's trust with India by implementation of ports and encircling of Pakistan ? Iran also warned that this won't be stopped with victory over Yemen by the Saudis.
> 
> Now Russian will jump in to sell their broken weapons to Iran and other countries to fuel this problems even more. As t etc already loading their friend Syria t the US backed rebels.



No they won't. They don't want Sistan Balochistan region to go on flame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

SaG E Jillani88 said:


> @haviZsultan
> Than they say we are true and only muslims. Your language tells everything


It is unfortunate. I feel sorry for them sometimes. Its the type of system that they have which does not allow them to think beyond their petty and at times non existent problems. Its also in some Pakistanis and Iranis but the Saudis have this "boastful" attitude and feel they are the center of the world, though in none of the muslim problems they have played a decisive positive role. If they formed a united front with the rest of the ummah Afghanistan and Iraq would never be invaded. Instead they didn't raise a voice and now when its Iran or Pakistan's turn they are doing the same thing.

If they say they are so important the onus is on them to act like rightful heirs of a Kingdom of Islam and resolve our problems. In fact Turkey is doing better, a secular nation. Rakan was banned but his posts prove how hard it is for so many Saudis to swallow the fact that more is expected from them and they are not seen as an ideal state and center of the Islamic world. All that is left is hollow arab pride. I'm not saying Iranians or Pakistanis don't have it but the way Saudis have brushed off any criticism it seems the problem is there mostly.

However we should not hate the Saudis based on these people. I blame the system, the governance they have in place. Does it allow them to question things? Think critically other than the state Al Saud narrative? They are living in a dictatorship albeit a mild one but one that just may do something like Bashar Al Assad is doing when and if their power is threatened.

I have included Pakistanis in this statement because I hope we don't become like that. Personally I feel we should keep away from both an Iran or a Saudi alliance which aims to invade or interfere in other countries. Trade and diplomatic ties are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Hussein said:


> that i agree .
> but saudis are doing worst even : create ideologies of fanatism, sponsor privately lot of terrorist organizations
> same for many Gulf countries
> which are very very far to be non retarded democrats



With Iran it happens at regime level. Terrorism is part of Iran's policy.

With Saudis it happens as you said with private donors etc. Not at regime level.



raptor22 said:


> Isn't Egypt the same country which recently experenced a military coup supported by Saudis and Americans toppling an elected government? now they want to bring democracy and stability to Yemen through boots?



I think you've missed something along the way.

Obama was a supporter of the MB coming to power in Egypt and is still keeping open ties with the MB.


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> Egypt puts its Army on standby, ready for ground invasion if needed.



Went for a jog and I missed that! any links?


----------



## Hussein

GBU-28 said:


> With Iran it happens at regime level. Terrorism is part of Iran's policy.
> 
> With Saudis it happens as you said with private donors etc. Not at regime level..


private donors are a way to hide it and keep good relations with USA
Iran is not hiding anything and as you ; i don't like most of the Iranian foreign policy (especially Syria bu not for Iraq )

saudis used their services in many extremist group sponsoring . many terror groups are from private donors, organizations and it is convenient for them doing nothing to stop it.
when bandar was having relations with IS, USA blamed and he had to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

haviZsultan said:


> However we should not hate the Saudis based on these people. I blame the system, the governance they have in place. Does it allow them to question things? Think critically other than the state Al Saud narrative? They are living in a dictatorship albeit a mild one but one that just may do something like Bashar Al Assad is doing when and if their power is threatened.


Hate is not for people of arab nor it is for wahabism as a sect. I hate this monarchical rule of saudis. Monarchies are not allowed in islam they are against the basic spirit of shariah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Irfan Baloch said:


> yes but it reeks of sectarian bias to me, ISIS has been given a free reign instead. both should get equal treatment
> 
> Pakistan MUST steer clear of this sectarian conflict in the middle east. let Iran and Saudis square out against each other directly for the fist time.



ISIS is in Iraq... and when ever they launched attack against Saudi petrol, they faced a stern reply. What´s missing from your POV?
I believe, US or Iran will never agree about Saudi boots or bombing missions in Iraq, neither we have seen them requesting so!
We cannot openly support Yemeni militants, while blaming Saudi Arabia as covert supporter of terrorism.
Now Yemeni is far away from Iran and no way should be counted as Iran or its occupied territory.
As far Pakistan concerned, its far clear. However, when Pakistan can join US coalition against terrorism than why not continue building on it?
After all, we are victim of terror and if we don´t hate terror in any form or place, than we have learned nothing!
Pakistan have supplied Iraq with armored vehicles, no one objected, where as people object when Pakistanis take up police job in Bahrain. This is hypocrisy by all definations.


----------



## Ind4Ever

Bratva said:


> No they won't. They don't want Sistan Balochistan region to go on flame.


let's be clear. Iran and Us are inching towards nucleardeal. In no time they will get hold of Nukes warhead too. Already t etc have wide range of missiles exported by Russians and Chinese . Nowtheproblem is China and Russia all are for supporting Iran. US and India already supporting peaceful use of civil nuclear . At the end of the day US ditches last effort by Israelis to take down nuclear plant. Saudi and Indian relationship were growing thanks to the late king. But new king seems to be doing every thing to keep Pakistan involved in their personal conflicts. Always the guy who pay for assassination will move on In the name of conspiracy or false aligation. But the guy who did the murder will be prosecuted. 

Don't you think it will futher isolate Pakistan from it's best friends of Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Frogman said:


> Went for a jog and I missed that! any links?



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/27/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-houthis-yemen.html
Egypt, Saudi Arabia to lead ground operation against Yemen rebels, officials say - Middle East - Israel News | Haaretz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

This thread need a lot of cleaning .. @Horus 

for now i just want us ( Pakistani ) to remain neutral ... or keep our support to assistance and logistic ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Let's see, because bombing people from the skies is something every backward nation is capable of.
> 
> What did they achieve exactly? Let me tell you, 25 people, including 4 kids were killed and 30 injured. That's what the mighty coalition achieved. I'm actually waiting for a ground operation.


All their air-defense forces were wiped out. Tens of their basis were vanished. All the objectives were accomplished. And as you see, although Houthies have Scuds and 1000+ km borders with Saudi Arabia, they couldn't do anything. They're now busy hiding and running like rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

BLACKEAGLE said:


> All their air-defense forces were wiped out. Tens of their basis were vanished. All the objectives were accomplished. And as you see, although Houthies have Scuds and 1000+ km borders with Saudi Arabia, they couldn't do anything. They're now busy hiding and running like rats.


So,the war is over?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

T-123456 said:


> So,the war is over?


No, I meant the objectives were assigned for the first strike.


----------



## T-123456

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, I meant the objectives were assigned for the first strike.


What now,groundtroops to finish the job?


----------



## Screambowl

Hakan said:


> Turkey Backs Operations in Yemen, Calls on Iran to Leave
> "Turkey may consider providing logistical support based on the evolution of the situation," Erdogan told France 24 in an interview, extracts of which were published on its website and by Turkish broadcasters.
> "Iran and the terrorist groups must withdraw," he said.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Pakistan and Egypt Join Operations
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...t-join-military-campaign-against-Houthis.html
> ----------------------
> 
> Sudan says will take part in Yemen campaign with ground, air forces| Reuters
> (Reuters) - Sudan's defense minister said on Thursday his country would take part "with air and ground troops in the Decisive Storm operations" against Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> Abdel Raheem Mohammed Hussein told reporters Sudanese forces had begun "mechanical movements" towards the area of operations.



Iran has till not yet reacted in any manner. Neither China, so this warning might be dangerous I believe.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

T-123456 said:


> What now,groundtroops to finish the job?


Unless they surrender, there will be ground forces from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Jordan and Sudan.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Unless they surrender, there will be ground forces from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Jordan and Sudan.



Apparently Pakistan will join in the fight too !  

Ahhhh well someone needs to save your Arabian butt !


----------



## Mrc

Ind4Ever said:


> let's be clear. Iran and Us are inching towards nucleardeal. In no time they will get hold of Nukes warhead too. Already t etc have wide range of missiles exported by Russians and Chinese . Nowtheproblem is China and Russia all are for supporting Iran. US and India already supporting peaceful use of civil nuclear . At the end of the day US ditches last effort by Israelis to take down nuclear plant. Saudi and Indian relationship were growing thanks to the late king. But new king seems to be doing every thing to keep Pakistan involved in their personal conflicts. Always the guy who pay for assassination will move on In the name of conspiracy or false aligation. But the guy who did the murder will be prosecuted.
> 
> Don't you think it will futher isolate Pakistan from it's best friends of Iran?




Although along post to prove india's relevance...india is completely irrelevant here...so move to another thread plz


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Apparently Pakistan will join in the fight too !
> 
> Ahhhh well someone needs to save your Arabian butt !


You can take your 3 naval vessels back any time, we don't really need them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wine&Steak

Falcon29 said:


> Not abusing anybody. Just want to make it clear to Pseduo Arabs that we aren't and will never associate ourselves with Israel. They are our enemy, they tried murdering our Prophet. Our Prophet and Allahs servants destiryd them in Khaiber. And Allah tasked us to destroy them at end times as well.




I think, when you said "Allah tasked us to destroy them at end times as well", you meant Jews and not Israel.
This is spewing hatred and inciting . If you do not change your mentality, you will be deported by FBI from USA.

Here you go. you can report it yourself. Just give following details, should be sufficient


your username : Falcon29
Reason :
- Persons sympathetic to terrorists or terrorist organizations;
- Racial or hate crimes, human trafficking (involuntary servitude or slavery), or other civil rights crimes;

Link : FBI — When to Contact the FBI


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You can take your 3 naval vessels back any time, we don't really need them.



Take that back !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

ghilzai said:


> Why who you think will take them out?.


The GCC, the US, Pakistan, and a few more nations would be perfectly willing to join a coalition to get rid of Iran as an independent nation, if Iran decides to attack KSA. Iran is considered a relatively friendly nation, only because of it's proximity to Pakistan, don't mistake that friendliness for complacence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Armstrong said:


> Take that back !



You can always swim across the Arabian Sea individually. We welcome you with open arms. Arabic coffee, tea and snacks will be ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Take that back !


No seriously guys for the love of boobs stop this. Please don't make it look like Pakistan has all the credit as you always do when you help out, we are pissed from this. Pakistan is very important in this conflict, maybe not in it's military share but rather in deterring Iran and granting a huge legitimacy to this operation.


----------



## F117

That Guy said:


> The GCC, the US, Pakistan, and a few more nations would be perfectly willing to join a coalition to get rid of Iran as an independent nation, if Iran decides to attack KSA. Iran is considered a relatively friendly nation, only because of it's proximity to Pakistan, don't mistake that friendliness for complacence.


What drugs are you on?


----------



## salarsikander

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No seriously guys for the love of boobs stop this. Please don't make it look like Pakistan has all the credit as you always do when you help out, we are pissed from this. Pakistan is very important in this conflict, maybe not in it's military share but rather in deterring Iran and granting a huge legitimacy to this operation.


Hi,

we take credit for what is due unlike others who dont have balls to stand up against to Invaders of Palestine


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No seriously guys for the love of boobs stop this. Please don't make it look like Pakistan has all the credit as you always do when you help out, we are pissed from this. Pakistan is very important in this conflict, maybe not in it's military share but rather in deterring Iran and granting a huge legitimacy to this operation.



No one is claiming all of the credit but its also true that its not our conflict; most of us don't even know who the Huthis are (I can't even spell it) !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Arabia has no immediate plans for ground operation in Yemen: military spokesman| Reuters
RIYADH Thu Mar 26, 2015 3:04pm EDT

Saudi Arabia has no immediate plans to launch ground operations inside Yemen but its forces and those of its allies are ready to do so if needed, the military spokesman of the operation said on Thursday.

"There are no plans at this stage for ground forces operations, but if the need arises, the Saudi ground forces and those of the friends and sisterly forces are ready and will repel any aggression," Brigadier General Ahmed Asseri told a news conference.

(Reporting by Ali Abdelaty, writing by Sami Aboudi; Editing by Mark Trevelyan)


----------



## That Guy

F117 said:


> What drugs are you on?


None, but I can't say the same for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

I pray to Allah for an end to these pointless Shia-Sunni wars. 








Translation:

And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all
together and do not become divided. And
remember the favor of Allah upon you -
when you were enemies and He brought
your hearts together and you became, by
His favor, brothers. And you were on the
edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you
from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you
His verses that you may be guided.

@Zarvan @haman10 @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> No one is claiming all of the credit but its also true that its not our conflict; most of us don't even know who the Huthis are (I can't even spell it) !


Many of you did. We're making fun of it in our forums. If you don't your elected president does.


----------



## Hindustani78

U.S. understands Saudis' military action in Yemen: State Dept| Reuters
WASHINGTON Thu Mar 26, 2015 1:16pm EDT

The United States favors a negotiated solution to the fighting in Yemen but understands Saudi concerns that led to military action there, a State Department spokesman said on Thursday.

Spokesman Jeff Rathke said Secretary of State John Kerry spoke on Thursday with the foreign ministers of the Gulf Cooperation Council about the Saudi-led coalition.

"We understand the Saudis' concerns, the threat that they perceive on their border to which they're responding, and we're supportive of their efforts to address that," Rathke said at a briefing.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581178269522870272 The map of who controls yemen as of today (click on the photo link).


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Many of you did. We're making fun of it in our forums. If you don't your elected president does.



What exactly did our elected president say ? 

There is talk of sending 'soldiers' to a war not our own, to fight against an enemy we've got no issue with and in a country that most Pakistanis don't even know the first thing about. And all of this while we're fighting an insurgency emanating from Afghanistan, a separatist movement raging on in our largest province and an ever difficult ties with India not thawing - So yes its a big decision for us. 

If the Saudis thought of asking us to help them; they did so because we're a professional trained army and arguably the most battle-hardened army in the Muslim world of the past few decades.


----------



## Falcon29

Wine&Steak said:


> I think, when you said "Allah tasked us to destroy them at end times as well", you meant Jews and not Israel.
> This is spewing hatred and inciting . If you do not change your mentality, you will be deported by FBI from USA.
> 
> Here you go. you can report it yourself. Just give following details, should be sufficient
> 
> 
> your username : Falcon29
> Reason :
> - Persons sympathetic to terrorists or terrorist organizations;
> - Racial or hate crimes, human trafficking (involuntary servitude or slavery), or other civil rights crimes;
> 
> Link : FBI — When to Contact the FBI



Kiss my ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581178269522870272 The map of who controls yemen as of today (click on the photo link).


The map is behind times. Saleh no long a player. He's given up on trying to gain power, which he should have since the beginning. If he had resigned early on, none of this would have happened.

Anyway, that's another topic, the point is that he's no longer relevant.


----------



## atatwolf

Iran* trying to chase ISIL from region to take its place, Erdoğan says over Yemen crisis*
*



In an interview with France 24 on March 26, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said Turkey supports the Saudi-led mission to rout Shiite rebels in Yemen and said ground troops will be needed to defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) in Iraq.

Click to expand...

*


> *According to the report, Erdoğan said that Ankara may consider providing "logistical support" to the Saudi-led military mission launched overnight March 26 in Yemen. *
> 
> *Saudi Arabia is leading a coalition that includes most of the Gulf states as well as Egypt, Sudan, Morocco and Jordan to rout the Shiite Houthi rebels that have seized parts of Yemen and its capital Sanaa and forced the president to flee.*
> 
> *"We support Saudi Arabia's intervention," Erdoğan said. "Turkey may consider providing logistical support based on the evolution of the situation."*
> 
> *The Houthis – widely thought to be backed by Shiite regional power Iran – must withdraw from the country, Erdoğan said, along with the militant groups also active in Yemen, including al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula.*
> 
> *"Iran and the terrorist groups must withdraw," he said.*
> 
> *Erdoğan also accused Iran of working "to increase its influence in Iraq." *
> 
> *"Iran is trying to chase Daesh from the region only to take its place," he said, referring to another name used to describe ISIL.*
> 
> *Read more on France 24*
> *March/26/2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Armstrong said:


> What exactly did our elected president say ?
> 
> There is talk of sending 'soldiers' to a war not our own, to fight against an enemy we've got no issue with and in a country that most Pakistanis don't even know the first thing about. And all of this while we're fighting an insurgency emanating from Afghanistan, a separatist movement raging on in our largest province and an ever difficult ties with India not thawing - So yes its a big decision for us.
> 
> If the Saudis thought of asking us to help them; they did so because we're a professional trained army and arguably the most battle-hardened army in the Muslim world of the past few decades.



All that so that they can make fun of us as he said. We should not get involved. Let Iranians and Arabs kill each other for all we care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bilal. said:


> All that so that they can make fun of us as he said. We should not get involved. Let Iranians and Arabs kill each other for all we care.


Well I can't see what these had to do with Iran . All I can see is Arabs killing Arabs everywhere .


----------



## HRK

RAMPAGE said:


> I pray to Allah for an end to these pointless Shia-Sunni wars.



its a war for political interest of two countries at the name of religious approach.


----------



## Bilal.

JEskandari said:


> Well I can't see what these had to do with Iran . All I can see is Arabs killing Arabs everywhere .



I don't care who is killing who. Not my circus, not my monkey. We should stay out.



HRK said:


> its a war for political interest of two countries at the name of religious approach.



And to prove racial superiority...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Your ignorance just keeps amazing me



I don't get it why some illiterate fools are easily to believe propaganda and brainwashing, you are just illiterate fool and very uneducated mate.


RAMPAGE said:


> I pray to Allah for an end to these pointless Shia-Sunni wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all
> together and do not become divided. And
> remember the favor of Allah upon you -
> when you were enemies and He brought
> your hearts together and you became, by
> His favor, brothers. And you were on the
> edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you
> from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you
> His verses that you may be guided.
> 
> @Zarvan @haman10 @Serpentine



Great verses thank you!

Arabs, Iranians, servants, and wannabe doesn't know the meaning of this important verse, their minds is full of hatred toward sects. 

Pakistan must stay out of this.


----------



## Hindustani78

RAMPAGE said:


> I pray to Allah for an end to these pointless Shia-Sunni wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all
> together and do not become divided. And
> remember the favor of Allah upon you -
> when you were enemies and He brought
> your hearts together and you became, by
> His favor, brothers. And you were on the
> edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you
> from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you
> His verses that you may be guided.
> 
> @Zarvan @haman10 @Serpentine









And let there be [arising] from you a nation inviting to [all that is] good, enjoining what is right and forbidding what is wrong, and those will be the successful.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> What exactly did our elected president say ?
> 
> There is talk of sending 'soldiers' to a war not our own, to fight against an enemy we've got no issue with and in a country that most Pakistanis don't even know the first thing about. And all of this while we're fighting an insurgency emanating from Afghanistan, a separatist movement raging on in our largest province and an ever difficult ties with India not thawing - So yes its a big decision for us.
> 
> If the Saudis thought of asking us to help them; they did so because we're a professional trained army and arguably the most battle-hardened army in the Muslim world of the past few decades.


And Saudi Arabia asked Sudan for help.  Maybe Sudanese army is far more professional trained as are not going to send 3 naval vessels but also their air force and ground troops. 

You are being ridiculous.


----------



## lutfishah

RAMPAGE said:


> I pray to Allah for an end to these pointless Shia-Sunni wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all
> together and do not become divided. And
> remember the favor of Allah upon you -
> when you were enemies and He brought
> your hearts together and you became, by
> His favor, brothers. And you were on the
> edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you
> from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you
> His verses that you may be guided.
> 
> @Zarvan @haman10 @Serpentine


To be honest majority of Muslims ignored this beautiful verse. And if we all understood this verse then there were no sects at first place. Thats why I'm just a Muslim. Alhamdullilah. This verse is basically against the existence of any sects in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Is there fighting in Aden at the moment?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581180509201518593


----------



## Superboy

The purpose of Desert Storm was make Iraqi forces leave Kuwait. I don't see any goal in this operation.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581222145478512640Video of some of the air strikes on airport and it looks like other sites as well.

Edit: it seems the video isn't working on here, Idk if you can see it when you click on link. It's only 30 secs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

This is a war of attrition. Yemenis are in their own country. IMO, foreign invaders would suffer a lot from attrition.


----------



## RAMPAGE

I have seen this hate over petty differences, torn apart my beloved country.

You can cheer and be fascinated by these fires and explotions while they are far away but believe me, you won't enjoy them the least bit when they reach your homes.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

2015 military intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Superboy

If anyone thinks a country of 25 million is easy to conquer, think again! Not even Russia dares to invade Ukraine, a country of under 40 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Jordan's participation in this operation (or war, is it now?) is in its own best interest politically since relations with gulf countries (mainly KSA and the UAE) are very important. Security-wise, while there is no threat on Jordan from these houthis they can now expect support from Saudi Arabia (among others) should any of the many groups on its borders pose a real threat to its security. 

In any case, I wish for this conflict to be short, as in no more than a few months at most, and for the legitimite government of Yemen to take control back and prevent senseless killing. This includes destroying the alqaeda groups operating in Yemen (I hope that's also a part of the coalition's objectives) as they can and have caused a lot of trouble in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jordan's participation in this operation (or war, is it now?) is in its own best interest politically since relations with gulf countries (mainly KSA and the UAE) are very important. Security-wise, while there is no threat on Jordan from these houthis they can now expect support from Saudi Arabia (among others) should any of the many groups on its borders pose a real threat to its security.
> 
> In any case, I wish for this conflict to be short, as in no more than a few months at most, and for the legitimite government of Yemen to take control back and prevent senseless killing. This includes destroying the alqaeda groups operating in Yemen (I hope that's also a part of the coalition's objectives) as they can and have caused a lot of trouble in the past.




Hadi's term as president is over. Why does he not hand over power and let scheduled election take place? IMO, Hadi is not the legitimate president of Yemen.


----------



## azzo

Ahmed Jo said:


> Jordan's participation in this operation (or war, is it now?) is in its own best interest politically since relations with gulf countries (mainly KSA and the UAE) are very important. Security-wise, while there is no threat on Jordan from these houthis they can now expect support from Saudi Arabia (among others) should any of the many groups on its borders pose a real threat to its security.
> 
> In any case, I wish for this conflict to be short, as in no more than a few months at most, and for the legitimite government of Yemen to take control back and prevent senseless killing. This includes destroying the alqaeda groups operating in Yemen (I hope that's also a part of the coalition's objectives) as they can and have caused a lot of trouble in the past.





> *IRGC Chief Says Jordan Is Next Target for Conquest; Iran Erases Evidence*



Top Iranian Commander Boasts of Dominating Jordan - Breitbart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Watch, oh.. and enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

azzo said:


> Top Iranian Commander Boasts of Dominating Jordan - Breitbart


Yeah, we know of their ambitions in Jordan but we are fully prepared to repel any attempts to destabilize the country. The world's major powers have an interest in keeping Jordan safe and stable.
Oh and جيشنا بالمرصاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I believe it's time to put Qaher-313 into some use:​

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Hindustani78

Marines with Kilo Company, Battalion Landing Team 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit, move to their objective during a simulated amphibious assault as part of Exercise Eagle Resolve 2015 at Failaka Island, Kuwait, on Tuesday. Sgt. Devin Nichols/Marine Corps


----------



## azzo

Seconded


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> Yeah, we know of their ambitions in Jordan but we are fully prepared to repel any attempts to destabilize the country. The world's major powers have an interest in keeping Jordan safe and stable.
> Oh and جيشنا بالمرصاد


They officially denied it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ahmed Jo said:


> Yeah, we know of their ambitions in Jordan but we are fully prepared to repel any attempts to destabilize the country. The world's major powers have an interest in keeping Jordan safe and stable.
> Oh and جيشنا بالمرصاد



70's invasion would not be repeated in Jordan. Why would Iranians have amibitions inside Jordan ?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They officially denied it.


I still believe they have intentions to destabilize Jordan in some way and have it under their control or at least out of their way.



Hindustani78 said:


> 70's invasion would not be repeated in Jordan. Why would Iranians have amibitions inside Jordan ?


All I can think of is so that they can have their proxy groups all over Israel's borders (it would be possible for them to support groups like Hezbollah in Jordan if the state was weaker) and right now the Jordanian gendarmerie is basically the only thing keeping Bahrain from becoming an Iran proxy state like Syria or even Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Oh, the good old Iranophobia. *Houthi movement has political support of Iran. It is a fully Yemeni movement and all reports about Iran being behind it are as valuable as horseshit. There is just no proof of that.* This aggression will change many things in region. Yemenis know who is on their side and who is trying to impose another backward puppet stooge on them. Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.



Since there is no Iranian involvement, you are so kind to defende the Houthis here with full enthusiasim. Yeah, you're just very supportive person of liberation movements all around the Globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ahmed Jo said:


> All I can think of is so that they can have their proxy groups all over Israel's borders (it would be possible for them to support groups like Hezbollah in Jordan if the state was weaker) and right now the Jordanian gendarmerie is basically the only thing keeping Bahrain from becoming an Iran proxy state like Syria or even Iraq.



Why Hezbollah will be leave its stronghold in South Lebanon and fight with Jordan ?

US and UK Naval ships are based in Bahrain and USS Laboon is in Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Hezbollah will be leave its stronghold in South Lebanon and fight with Jordan ?
> 
> US and UK Naval ships are based in Bahrain and USS Laboon is in Mediterranean Sea.


I said groups like Hezbollah, so for example they invented a group in Iraq called kata'ib hizbollah. They could invent another one in Jordan if the state didn't have a strong grip on the country like in Lebanon or Iraq.

As for Bahrain, the naval ships don't keep rioters in check or the cities calm, do they? Mainly the Jordanian darak forces do that. If they didn't, the monarchy would fall pretty soon and you'd have a Shiite dictatorship under control of Iran.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RSAF was so successful. It was very shocking and swift to the point that Huthies haven't be able to fight back yet. Well done Saudi fighters. 



Zarvan said:


> View attachment 207925


How are you my beloved brother Zravan? This is the day you wished to see, a united Arab and Muslim army against a common enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> I said groups like Hezbollah, so for example they invented a group in Iraq called kata'ib hizbollah. They could invent another one in Jordan if the state didn't have a strong grip on the country like in Lebanon or Iraq.
> 
> As for Bahrain, the naval ships don't keep rioters in check or the cities calm, do they? Mainly the Jordanian darak forces do that. If they didn't, the monarchy would fall pretty soon and you'd have a Shiite dictatorship under control of Iran.



You are accusing majority of the Bahrain who only wanted more freedom against their corrupt puppet rulers and yet you are taking pride in keeping the the dictatorship of Sunni minority in Bagrain. Isn't that funny?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> If the Saudis thought of asking us to help them; they did so because we're a professional trained army and arguably the most battle-hardened army in the Muslim world of the past few decades.


In other words, we are the best mercenaries available to the Saudis after the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> You are accusing majority of the Bahrain who only wanted more freedom against their corrupt puppet rulers and yet you are taking pride in keeping the the dictatorship of Sunni minority in Bagrain. Isn't that funny?


Nah it's the same Arab Spring story, "freedom", freedom is not having your country in a constant state of war and chaos and not having to be a refugee in another's land. The Arab Doom really isn't funny, it has wrecked hundreds of thousands of lives across the Arab world. No freedom comes from revolutions in the Mideast, only more oppression and chaos.


----------



## Serpentine

Ahmed Jo said:


> Nah it's the same Arab Spring story, "freedom", freedom is not having your country in a constant state of war and chaos and not having to be a refugee in another's land. The Arab Doom really isn't funny, it has wrecked hundreds of thousands of lives across the Arab world. No freedom comes from revolutions in the Mideast, only more oppression and chaos.


So you should also support Assad or oppose rebels right? Othereise what you said would become a blatant hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You are accusing majority of the Bahrain who only wanted more freedom against their corrupt puppet rulers and yet you are taking pride in keeping the the dictatorship of Sunni minority in Bagrain. Isn't that funny?


You still talking about that after what your country did in Syria, Iraq Lebanon and Yemen? Excuse my language please, but either it's you're so very stupid and blind or you're just a hypocrite liar. There is no way to say in a better language.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> You are accusing majority of the Bahrain who only wanted more freedom against their *corrupt* puppet rulers and yet you are taking pride in keeping the the dictatorship of Sunni minority in Bagrain. Isn't that funny?



Did you say "corrupt"? You won't get a tiny paper through an Iranian government office without paying the right bribe. You just sounded like a Swedish guy when you screamed against corruption. Your humanitarian attitude is on steroids today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Serpentine said:


> So you should also support Assad or oppose rebels right? Othereise what you said would become a blatant hypocrisy.


In the beginning I was against the revolution in Syria but after seeing how Assad handled it and how many of his own people his regime has murdered I think he is even worse than the rebels. Bashar al Assad (along with his father) never gave a shit what happened to Syria, he only cares about himself. The spread of isis in Syria is largely his fault and so is the hundreds of thousands who had to flee their country. Basically his regime handled it in the worst way possible and thus I wouldn't mind at all if he falls. This isn't an (completely) emotional stance btw, I was against the so called Libyan revolution even though I hated Ghadafi. My point is that the world would be better off without Bashar.





















*Arab states agree to establish joint Arab force*
Arab foreign ministers meeting in Egypt on Thursday agreed to establish a unified military force for rapid intervention to deal with security threats to Arab nations.

The ministers “agreed on an important principle, to establish the force,” Arab League secretary-general Nabil al-Arabi said at a news conference.

“The ministers all agreed,” Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry said, Agence France-Presse reported.

The agreement came after warplanes from Saudi Arabia and Arab allies struck Shiite Muslim Houthi rebels fighting to oust Yemen's president on Thursday, in a major gamble by the world's top oil exporter to check Iranian influence in its backyard without direct military backing from Washington.

The task of the force will be rapid military intervention to deal with security threats to Arab nations, Egyptian TV added. The ministers asked the secretary of the Arab League to coordinate with Arab armies’ chiefs of staff within one month to form the unified force.

In the fresh barrage of strikes, Saudi-led coalition warplanes targeted a rebel-held military base in third city Taez, local officials and witnesses said.

The attack hit the Al-Tariq airbase in Taez, located in southwestern Yemen, they said.

Air strikes also targeted arms depots in Malaheez region in the rebels' northern stronghold of Saada, near the border with Saudi Arabia, witnesses said.

Raids also struck the civil airport in Saada, according to the same sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

I never expected Saudi to be this weak, they even need help from other countries to defeat some desert rebels.
No wonder they are friends with Israel, tiny Israel can easily defeat Saudi in case of conflict.


----------



## Mosamania

opruh said:


> I never expected Saudi to be this weak, they even need help from other countries to defeat some desert rebels.
> No wonder they are friends with Israel, tiny Israel can easily defeat Saudi in case of conflict.



There is always "That Guy".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

opruh said:


> I never expected Saudi to be this weak, they even need help from other countries to defeat some desert rebels.
> No wonder they are friends with Israel, tiny Israel can easily defeat Saudi in case of conflict.



That's like saying the US is weak because it had Poland as part of its coalition to invade Iraq in 2003.

Come on man, bit of respect for adult conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

Halimi said:


> That's like saying the US is weak because it had Poland as part of its coalition to invade Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Come on man, bit of respect for adult conversation.


Yes so weak, they can't beat tiny Iraq on their own.


----------



## Zibago

بلندر said:


> in fact they are ding in daily manner ... so they have two choice in future , fight or die like sheep ... some Iraqi Shiia were like this till ISIS turn color of some rivers to red with their blood ...
> this already begin ...... they last hope was Pakistan army and that become Wahhbism army ... but we won't help someone unless they ask , if they want to be sheep , then let them be ...


30% of Pakistan army is Shia


----------



## RepublicOk

Halimi said:


> That's like saying the US is weak because it had Poland as part of its coalition to invade Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Come on man, bit of respect for adult conversation.



Iraq war was an overseas campaign so it make sense whereas Yemen is Saudis backyard.. It would have been fine 1-2 countries assisting Saudis but 10!! against a rag tag militia.. Paper tiger... 
Imagine US asking for help for 10 countries to help deal with Mexico or some South American countries. They would be embarrassing themselves ...


----------



## Syrian Lion

Down with the west and their puppets... Yemen will always be a free country and will never bow down to the west and their puppets, the people of Yemen will fight and never give up, they have defeated the ottomans before and defeated Egypt before, and they will do it again insha'Allah


----------



## Mosamania

RepublicOk said:


> Iraq war was an overseas campaign so it make sense whereas Yemen is Saudis backyard.. It would have been fine 1-2 countries assisting Saudis but 10!! against a rag tag militia.. Paper tiger...
> Imagine US asking for help for 10 countries to help deal with Mexico or some South American countries. They would be embarrassing themselves ...



Afghanistan? ISF in Afghanistan?? But before we start talking, are you ready to debate or are you an idiot? Simple question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RepublicOk

Mosamania said:


> Afghanistan? ISF in Afghanistan?? But before we start talking, are you ready to debate or are you an idiot? Simple question.



Afghanistan too is an overseas campaign and against more skilled and dangerous enemy who were killing Shias, oppressing women, blowing themselves up to go to coco land..


----------



## Mosamania

RepublicOk said:


> Afghanistan too is an overseas campaign and against more skilled and dangerous enemy who were killing Shias, oppressing women, blowing themselves up to go to coco land..



Okay then you are an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nav

lutfishah said:


> I disagree, Pakistan is not under the service of Wahabisam. Things have already changed, Pakistan is doing whatever is in its interest. And I will give you one example.. i-e, Chabahar in the hands of indians.
> Also if you still think that Wahabiism is the issue then I'll have to say that your understanding is wrong. Because not all Wahabis or Shias or I would say Muslims are extreme. There are some elements in every sect who can be used in any way by the enemies for e.g terrorist in yemen supported by Iran.


Shiaism is like cancer and Iran is like a patient who is near to his death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Stop off topics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Dr. Stranglove said:


> 40 million shias 2 million christians
> what are u smoking these days?


not 40 million 2.5 percent of total population


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Some further elaborations on Jordan's role in this matter..
*
Jordan is participating in the Saudi-led “Decisive Storm” military operation against Yemen’s Iran-backed Shiite Houthi insurgents with the strategic aim, according to analysts, to defend the Arab national security.

The state-owned news agency, Petra, quoted an unnamed Jordanian official on Thursday as confirming his country’s participation in the “Operation Decisive Storm” against the Houthi coup in Yemen launched primarily with the aim of supporting the legitimate President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

The source also linked the Jordanian participation in the military campaign to supporting legitimacy in Yemen and its security and stability, reiterating that the security of Saudi Arabia and Gulf countries is a strategic interest of Jordan.

Jordan supports legitimacy in Yemen, said the source, declining to give further comments on whether the Kingdom would take part in a possible ground assault against the Houthi militias.

A Saudi air campaign was launched overnight which has already resulted in the elimination of several Houthi leaders, Al Arabiya News Channel reported, adding that Yemen air space is currently under full control of the Saudi Royal Air Force.

The Saudi-led coalition is made up of all GCC countries, barring Oman, in addition to Sudan, Egypt, Morocco, Pakistan and Jordan.

Interviewed by Al Arabiya News on Thursday, Jordanian political analysts linked their country’s participation in the campaign to its “pan-Arab” obligations towards defending the Arab world’s national security and its territorial integrity that is being violated by Iran in Syria, Yemen, Iraq and Lebanon.

All the interviewed political commentators also agreed that Jordan’s participation in the anti-Houthi alliance is part of a larger Arab security coalition already formed, combining Saudi Arabia, Egypt, UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar and Morocco.

Saleh Qallab, former media minister and now a senator, described Jordan’s participation in the military operations against Yemen’s Houthis – so far in the form of intensified airstrikes – as “inseparable from defending the Arab world’s national security.”

“What matters most in the whole scene is not the Houthis inasmuch as it is Iran’s violations of the Arab world’s national security and its territorial unity,” Qallab said, adding, “Jordan has managed many times, through diplomatic channels, to persuade Iran to shy from intervening in inter-Arab affairs but all in vain.”

Earlier this month, Jordan’s Foreign Minister Nasser Judeh visited Tehran and met with high-ranking Iranian officials, including President Hassan Rouhani.

Plus, Qallab said, Iran has deployed thousands of its militias, backed by Lebanon’s Shiite Hezbollah, to southern Syria on the border with Jordan in “complete disregard of the kingdom’s sovereignty.”

Since the beginning of January, Iran has been reported as pushing hard into Syria’s southern front on the border with Jordan through an intensified military campaign against the Western-backed Syrian opposition using, in addition to its forces, Lebanon’s Hezbollah, pro-Iranian Iraqi militias and also Shiite Afghani fighters.

“Jordan’s participation in the military campaign in Yemen is also at the heart of defending its national security.”
Describing the Saudi-led military campaign in Yemen as “highly needed,” Qallab noted that the Decisive Strom Operation should not be classified as “interference in another state’s affairs” as it was requested by Yemen’s legitimate President Hadi.

“Iranian warplanes had participated in the airstrikes that targeted Hadi’s presidential palace in the southern city of Aden.”

Qallab also said that Jordan has once suggested the formation of an Arab security coalition to defend the Arab national security and to stand firm against Iran’s interference. “The Arab forces now fighting side by side in Yemen are in fact part of the long-awaited Arab security coalition.”

The same remarks were raised by Jawad Anani, former Royal Court chief and several-time minister, who said, “It’s no way that Jordan acts unilaterally from an alliance comprising Cairo, Riyadh, Abu Dhabi and other GCC states.”

“Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and all other GCC members in addition to Morocco, are Jordan’s strategic and longtime allies that Amman can’t afford to fail or act unilaterally,” Anani said, adding, “Culturally, historically, economically and strategically,

Jordan’s security is inseparable from the security of the Gulf states and Egypt. I wasn’t at all surprised to hear about Jordan’s participation in the anti-Houthi alliance.”

“The operation in Yemen is aiming primarily at defending the Arab world’s security and ending the Iranian intervention in a key Arab state.”

On whether Jordan’s participation in the military campaign in Yemen would exceed the level of airstrikes to sending ground troops, a Jordanian retired colonel said,” Yes, this might be an option.”

The ex-colonel, who requested anonymity, explained that there might be no need for ground operation in Yemen against the Houthis. “Intensified quality airstrikes can do the whole job.”

“But if the participating Arab states in the ‘Decisive Strom Operation’ think of another further step, Jordan will be ready.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> RSAF was so successful. It was very shocking and swift to the point that Huthies haven't be able to fight back yet. Well done Saudi fighters.
> 
> 
> How are you my beloved brother Zravan? This is the day you wished to see, a united Arab and Muslim army against a common enemy.


Unfortunately 90 % it is true ten percent because it has Iran as an enemy that is sad as for those so called Think Tanks and other senior guys who used to make fun of me that Pakistan will never get involved in war to defend Saudia just got big shut up call last night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> Think Tanks and other senior guys who used to make fun of me that Pakistan will never get involved in war to defend Saudia just got big shut up call last night


stop being naive according to my source even if US attacks Arab country which is known as KSA Pakistan will not hesitate to fight uncle sam.but note that very pact is about aggression against KSA not supporting aggression by KSA,this message was to certain country in ME and rest of world that stay away from border of KSA or your right to exist will be cancelled....


----------



## shaheenmissile

Good luck to Saudia. But Pakistanis dont want their army to fight in this conflict. At best Pakistan army should assume consultant role and thats all.


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> stop being naive according to my source even if US attacks Arab country which is known as KSA Pakistan will not hesitate to fight uncle sam.but note that very pact is about aggression against KSA not supporting aggression by KSA,this message was to certain country in ME and rest of world that stay away from border of KSA or your right to exist will be cancelled....


We would fight for KSA outside his borders too we have done it before against Houthis but we kept our mouth shut under Kiyani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> We would fight for KSA outside his borders too we have done it before against Houthis but we kept our mouth shut under Kiyani


There are a lot of military ado visors in KAS from PA they may be that guys.actually we need every fighter and warrior in our own country,God bless Muslims and this bloodshed ends....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## colonel_de_beret

So, this is to repowering a legitimate Govt.!? Or, saving own asses (Saudi King family)?
@Horus, plz, sir can u clear me that when al-sisi (an ally of zionists) ousted Mohd. Mursi while he was the first ever fairly elected president of Egypt, then where was this bs "legitimate senses" of saudi's?

Aren't they (saudis) r just trying to save their dirty asses! Almighty knows the best, bt they wouldn't able to save their butts anymore. Allah must punish them for terrorizing Muslim Ummah on behalf of fatherless westerns. These saudis nor other mid-eastern bs monarchy giving an effort to stop zion bsts, they beefing up ttp, isis indirectly. Their petrodollars r used against Muslims. 

Pakistan must handle this with great care, bt not draw the war inside. That wouldn't b so wise task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

What is this hell in Yemen,
National Army do not interfere between bastion of insurgents & country ruling bodies, as they take control of mass area in the country; Saudi government do this for themselves to change future direction of insurgents.
Saudi take defensive measure.
Here numerous question arise for Pakistan before going to take any decision regarding support; hereafter some news arise Pakistan do not going for any operational support exempt religious saving.
the growing agitation among masses create hate between sects if Yemen National Army do not take defensive measures for country.
Yemen intelligence role would required to stop this functional disorder.


----------



## Zarvan

قناص said:


> There are a lot of military ado visors in KAS from PA they may be that guys.actually we need every fighter and warrior in our own country,God bless Muslims and this bloodshed ends....


We are going and most probably would send fighter jets too and also pilots to may be fly jets of UAE and Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> We are going and most probably would send fighter jets too and also pilots to may be fly jets of UAE and Jordan


i think they should gave us mirage 2000 fleet it will be of better use.


----------



## raptor22

Alongside with air strike conducted by coalition 2 members of Ansar allah were chopped off by ISIS in Aden.


----------



## Zarvan

*Massive support for KSA campaign to save Yemen*












More
Five Gulf states said Thursday that they will protect Yemen’s embattled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi against Shiite rebels.
Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrain and the UAE said they “have decided to answer the call of President Hadi to protect Yemen and his people from the aggression of the (Shiite) Houthi militia.”
Arab League chief Nabil Elaraby declared his full support for the airstrikes against Houthi rebels in Yemen. “I affirm complete support” for the campaign, he said at a meeting of Arab foreign ministers. “It is an operation against targets belonging to the Houthis who committed a coup.”
Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman will lead the Saudi delegation to the 26th Arab League Summit in Sharm El-Sheikh. 
Hadi who arrived in Riyadh on Thursday will also attend the summit.
The US is coordinating closely with Saudi Arabia and regional allies in the military action, including providing intelligence and logistical support, the White House said.
US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, she stressed, but were “establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.”
“We strongly urge the Houthis to halt immediately their destabilizing military actions and return to negotiations as part of the political dialogue,” added Meehan.
“The international community has spoken clearly through the UN Security Council and in other fora that the violent takeover of Yemen by an armed faction is unacceptable and that a legitimate political transition can be accomplished only through political negotiations and a consensus agreement among all of the parties.”
British Prime Minister David Cameron told Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a phone call on Thursday that “other countries” should not be supporting Houthi militants in Yemen, Cameron’s spokeswoman said, something Tehran is already doing.
“In order to restore stability what we need is a political process and ... as part of that other countries should not be supporting the Houthi rebels and instead be encouraging all the different parties in Yemen with different interests to come together in a political process,” the spokeswoman said.

Pakistan’s government said Thursday it will dispatch a top civil-military delegation to Saudi Arabia following Riyadh’s request that it join the coalition.
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif decided to send the group to Saudi Arabia on Friday after meeting with top defense and military officials in Islamabad late Thursday, his office said in a statement.
“The meeting concluded that any threat to Saudi Arabia’s territorial integrity would evoke a strong response from Pakistan,” it said, adding that Pakistan’s defense minister and Sharif’s national security adviser would travel to the country, along with top military figures.
Sharif told the meeting: “Pakistan enjoys close and brotherly relations with Saudi Arabia and other GCC countries and attaches great importance to their security.”
Morocco also joined the coalition, the Foreign Ministry said Thursday.Rabat has “put at the disposition” of the coalition Moroccan warplanes already based in the UAE, a statement said. Morocco had “decided to provide all forms of support to the coalition to sustain legitimacy in Yemen through the political, intelligence, logistical and military dimensions,” the statement added.
The objective was to help “remove Yemen from the crisis in which it is mired,” as well as to “stand up to all foreign conspiracies woven against the country, and against Gulf and Arab security.”
Turkey said it supports the operation and called on the militia group and its “foreign supporters” to abandon acts which threaten peace and security in the region.
President Tayyip Erdogan was quoted on Thursday as saying Turkey may consider providing logisitical support to the Saudi-led mission and called on Iran and “terrorist groups” to withdraw from the country.
“Turkey may consider providing logistical support based on the evolution of the situation,” Erdogan told France 24 in an interview, extracts of which were published on its website and by Turkish broadcasters.
“Iran and the terrorist groups must withdraw,” he said.
Four Egyptian naval vessels have crossed the Suez Canal en route to Yemen to secure the Gulf of Aden, maritime sources at the Suez Canal said on Thursday.
“It was necessary for Egypt to assume its responsibility... through the participation of elements of the Egyptian armed forces from the air force and Navy,” the presidency said in a statement. It said the action came in response to “demands by the Yemeni nation for the return of stability and to preserve its Arab identity.”
Former Lebanese Premier Saad Al-Hariri praised King Salman’s decision to launch an attack. “Iranian intervention in domestic affairs in Yemen requires an urgent Arab reaction.
Belgian Foreign Minister Didier Reynders said his country stands behind the Arab coalition. “The military operation which has been launched by Saudi Arabia and some GCC countries is necessary to support the legitimacy in Yemen,” Reynders said. 
Saudi Arabia has planned to beef up security at its borders and around oil and industrial facilities, SPA said Thursday, citing a statement by Deputy Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif. 
Prince Mohammed, who is also the interior minister, stressed “strengthening all security measures on the borders of the Kingdom and in all public utilities and around the oil and industrial facilities,” at a meeting to review security developments in Yemen, SPA said.
Kuwait said earlier on Thursday it had raised security around its oil facilities inside and outside the country.
Massive support for KSA campaign to save Yemen | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Yemeni brigade rebels against Houthi-allied commander*




Tanks seized recently by Southern People's Resistance militants loyal to Yemen's President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi are seen at the al-Anad air base in the country's southern province of Lahej March 24, 2015. (Reuters)
Text size President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, considered by the United Nations as the legitimated leader of the violence-hit country.

Saudi Arabia is leading a wide regional coalition*,* including the military powerhouses of Pakistan and Egypt, using military force to halt the Iran-backed Houthi rebels’ attempt to expand their control over Yemen.

Saudi fighter jets began bombing the Houthi positions early on Thursday and announced the deployment of 1,500 soldiers for potential ground operations against the militia.

*For the latest, visit: *Operation Decisive Storm

Arab Gulf states of the UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar also dispatched their war planes for the anti-Houthi military campaign.

Egypt said it was dispatching four naval ships to the Gulf of Aden and expressed readiness to contribute ground and air forces to the campaign.

*Read also: *Egypt, Pakistan join military campaign against Houthis

BothMorocco, Jordan and Sudan have also contributed fighter jets to the campaign.

Pakistan warned on Thursday that any threat to Saudi Arabia would be met with a “strong response” by Islamabad, the only nuclear Muslim-majority power.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, meanwhile, said his country was losing patience with Iran's bids to “dominate the region” and said his country may offer logistical support for the Saudi-led military campaign.

Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 04:09 - GMT 01:09
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...e-rebels-against-Houthi-allied-commander.html

*Pakistan vows ‘strong response’ to any threat to Saudi*




Text size Read also: Operation Decisive Storm

Saudi Arabia and Gulf allies launched military operations including air strikes in Yemen on Thursday, Saudi officials said, to counter Iran-allied forces besieging the southern city of Aden, where the U.S.-supported Yemeni president had taken refuge.

"The meeting concluded that any threat to Saudi Arabia's territorial integrity would evoke a strong response from Pakistan," Sharif's office said. 

Pakistan would send a delegation, including military officials, to Saudi Arabia on Friday, the statement said.

Pakistan was considering a request from Saudi Arabia for troops to send to Yemen, the foreign office said on Thursday.

Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 21:43 - GMT 18:43


----------



## AHMED85

Zarvan said:


> *Yemeni brigade rebels against Houthi-allied commander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks seized recently by Southern People's Resistance militants loyal to Yemen's President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi are seen at the al-Anad air base in the country's southern province of Lahej March 24, 2015. (Reuters)
> Text size President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, considered by the United Nations as the legitimated leader of the violence-hit country.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is leading a wide regional coalition*,* including the military powerhouses of Pakistan and Egypt, using military force to halt the Iran-backed Houthi rebels’ attempt to expand their control over Yemen.
> 
> Saudi fighter jets began bombing the Houthi positions early on Thursday and announced the deployment of 1,500 soldiers for potential ground operations against the militia.
> 
> *For the latest, visit: *Operation Decisive Storm
> 
> Arab Gulf states of the UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar also dispatched their war planes for the anti-Houthi military campaign.
> 
> Egypt said it was dispatching four naval ships to the Gulf of Aden and expressed readiness to contribute ground and air forces to the campaign.
> 
> *Read also: *Egypt, Pakistan join military campaign against Houthis
> 
> BothMorocco, Jordan and Sudan have also contributed fighter jets to the campaign.
> 
> Pakistan warned on Thursday that any threat to Saudi Arabia would be met with a “strong response” by Islamabad, the only nuclear Muslim-majority power.
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, meanwhile, said his country was losing patience with Iran's bids to “dominate the region” and said his country may offer logistical support for the Saudi-led military campaign.
> 
> Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 04:09 - GMT 01:09
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...e-rebels-against-Houthi-allied-commander.html
> 
> *Pakistan vows ‘strong response’ to any threat to Saudi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text size Read also: Operation Decisive Storm
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Gulf allies launched military operations including air strikes in Yemen on Thursday, Saudi officials said, to counter Iran-allied forces besieging the southern city of Aden, where the U.S.-supported Yemeni president had taken refuge.
> 
> "The meeting concluded that any threat to Saudi Arabia's territorial integrity would evoke a strong response from Pakistan," Sharif's office said.
> 
> Pakistan would send a delegation, including military officials, to Saudi Arabia on Friday, the statement said.
> 
> Pakistan was considering a request from Saudi Arabia for troops to send to Yemen, the foreign office said on Thursday.
> 
> Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 21:43 - GMT 18:43



At lest Houthis have concept to fight with Saudi, but Saudi capture them and chop down. 

Houthis Forces ( Insurgents ) Strength 100,000 fighters.

IshahAllah they will mash by governing bodies, hereinafter YEMEN will be rest in peace.
God Save Muslims.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

oman are not part of this coalition ? if not then why @Horus


----------



## GBU-28

*'palestinian authority' supports coalition against Iran-backed militia.*



> The Palestinian Authority has announced its support for a coalition of Arab states poised to provide military intervention in Yemen.
> 
> According to Palestinian news agency Ma'an, PA President Mahmoud Abbas's office released a statement Thursday stating his backing of the united military forces lead by Saudi Arabia set to protect the Yemeni government and fight opposition Shi'ite rebels.




Hamas and Islamic Jihad staying quiet because they're on Tehran's payroll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

Wonder where was this coalition when Palestine needed help? Coalition my ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

GBU-28 said:


> *'palestinian authority' supports coalition against Iran-backed militia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas and Islamic Jihad staying quiet because they're on Tehran's payroll


I remember seeing a video where they interviewed an Arab Israeli inside Israel who says that he supports Hezbollah and that Hasan Nasrullah was his role model, then when he was asked on what he would do if Nasrullah bombed his house? he said the's okay with that and he will gladly accepts his death by the hands of Nasrullah  

Brainwashed/Traitor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

integra said:


> Wonder where was this coalition when Palestine needed help? Coalition my ...



right on target.

The EVIL Coalition. The kings men and horses will not achieve objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

integra said:


> Wonder where was this coalition when Palestine needed help? Coalition my ...


Don't be a simpleton, this coalition is not about the people of Yemen it's about Saudi interests in Yemen, otherwise if it was 'bout people, it wouldn't necessary to bomb Sa’ada market which resulted in death of 15 civilians ...


----------



## GBU-28

azzo said:


> I remember seeing a video where they interviewed an Arab Israeli inside Israel who says that he supports Hezbollah and that Hasan Nasrullah was his role model, then when he was asked on what he would do if Nasrullah bombed his house? he said the's okay with that and he will gladly accepts his death by the hands of Nasrullah
> 
> Brainwashed/Traitor?




Ha, I saw that video. It was terrifying. At first I thought he was joking and I was laughing along, but by the end it was obvious he was serious.

Many palestinians support Hezbollah. Probably the only Sunni Arabs left that support the group.

Even our resident American-born palestinian is a big fan.

To be honest, I think that guy was a bit simple or 'special' as we're supposed to say these days 



integra said:


> Wonder where was this coalition when Palestine needed help? Coalition my ...




They're not the most popular of people in the region. They're just used by regimes and people as a means to hate Israel.

Even the Europeans use them as a vehicle to hate Israel.

I think the days of going to war on behalf of palestinians are over. The Arab states have learned their lessons. The Iraqis don't like them, the Kuwaitis don't like them, the Lebanese don't want them, Egypt is fed up with them and Jordan the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

GBU-28 said:


> *'palestinian authority' supports coalition against Iran-backed militia.*
> 
> Hamas and Islamic Jihad staying quiet because they're on Tehran's payroll



thanks to Sanctions , there wasn't much of payroll in last 3 years .... in fact Hamas support Al Nusrah and ISIS in Syria and Iraq ...


----------



## Zarvan

*A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*






Khalaf Ahmad Al Habtoor
On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.

It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.

Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.

There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.

*Ultimate betrayal*
Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.

I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.

Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.

We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land

Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!

*
Defensive military intervention*
‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.

We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.

It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.

I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?

*Treated like underage children*
We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.

It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.

And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.

Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.



-------------------------------

Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.

Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie.../A-salute-to-our-heroes-liberating-Yemen.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranians had been calling Ali Saleh, the former president of Yemen, a scum and a dictator, but as soon as he joined their Huthi brothers to topple the only legitimate president in the history of Yemen, he (Saleh) and his allies are called revolutionaries.

My point here is that not being hypocrites. It's that if you want to be so, at least try to make your hyper hypocrisy in somehow logical or at least acceptable to get processed in a one's mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GBU-28

بلندر said:


> thanks to Sanctions , there wasn't much of payroll in last 3 years .... in fact Hamas support Al Nusrah and ISIS in Syria and Iraq ...




They're still working on their 'strategic' goals together. So even though Iran and Hamas fell out over Syria, they're still doing business against Israel.

It's a very odd region. The palestinians just flirt with whomever will give them weapons - but always end up stabbing their friends in the back.

I'd love it if the Kurds got a state. I think they would be a good influence in the region.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

PATHAN786KING said:


> oman are not part of this coalition ? if not then why @Horus




Oman is neither Shia nor Sunni. They are ibadi , also known as Khwarij.

They have no reason to participate in Shia-Sunni civil war.


----------



## بلندر

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iranians had been calling Ali Saleh, the former president of Yemen, a scum and a dictator, but as soon as he joined their Huthi brothers to topple the only legitimate president in the history of Yemen, he (Saleh) and his allies are called revolutionaries.
> 
> My point here is that not being hypocrites. It's that if you want to be so, at least try to make your hyper hypocrisy in somehow logical or at least acceptable to get processed in a one's mind.



when Houthi and Yemeni accepted him then who we are to act against him ... Yemenis are free in their own country and we only have some limited political support ....


----------



## raptor22

About.to.be.banned said:


> Oman is neither Shia nor Sunni. They are ibadi , also known as Khwarij.
> 
> They have no reason to participate in Shia-Sunni civil war.



Regardless of the issue Oman has been always a neutral player , more over it's not a Shia - Sunni conflict, it's about domination ....


----------



## بلندر

look lie the coalition army is losing momentum ...


----------



## About.to.be.banned

raptor22 said:


> Regardless of the issue Oman has been always a neutral player , more over it's not a Shia - Sunni conflict, it's about domination ....




The reason for their neutrality is their not being Sunni. My point still stands.

Every conflict is about domination. Sectarian conflicts are about one sect dominating over another.


----------



## الأعرابي

بلندر said:


> when Houthi and Yemeni accepted him then who we are to act against him ... Yemenis are free in their own country and we only have some limited political support ....



And who are you to tell us that Yemenis accepted the dictator that ruled them more than 40 years? Your hypocrisy has no limits, so give it a rest already, you've been exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

About.to.be.banned said:


> The reason for their neutrality is their not being Sunni. My point still stands.
> 
> Every conflict is about domination. Sectarian conflicts are about one sect dominating over another.



It's all about Bobol Mandab starit which is important , whoever control it could control other countries too.

Bab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> *A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*
> 
> *Khalaf Ahmad al Habtoor*
> On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.
> 
> It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.
> 
> Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.
> 
> There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.
> 
> *Ultimate betrayal*
> Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.
> 
> I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.
> 
> Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.
> 
> We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land
> 
> Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!
> 
> 
> *Defensive military intervention*
> ‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.
> 
> We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.
> 
> It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.
> 
> I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?
> 
> *Treated like underage children*
> *We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.*
> 
> It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.
> 
> And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.
> 
> Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
> Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
> Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.
> 
> Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53



Beautiful article from the start to the end. Spot on. Especially the part I have marked with black.



raptor22 said:


> It's all about Bobol Bandar starit which is important , whoever control it could control other countries too.



It's called Bab-el-Mandeb and the Arab world and its allies already control it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Bobol bandar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Saif al-Arab said:


> It's called Bab-el-Mandeb and the Arab world and its allies already control it.



Yes you are right my bad ... simply a typo.




azzo said:


> Bobol bandar


it's simply a typo... haven't you have any text needed correction so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Decisive Storm to 'continue "as long as needed:'spokesman*





*Jet fighters of the Saudi Royal air force performing during the graduation ceremony of the 83rd batch of King Faisal Air Academy (KFAA) students at the Riyadh military airport, in the Saudi capital. (AFP)*

Staff Writer, Al Arabiya News
Friday, 27 March 2015
A military coalition led by Saudi Arabia against Yemen’s Houthi rebels vowed on Thursday to press on with its campaign until goals are reached.

Speaking to reporters in the Saudi capital, spokesman Brig. Gen. Ahmed Assiri vowed that the coalition would not allow any “supplies” to reach the rebels and that no party would be allowed to back the Houthi rebellion.

Iran is the main backer of the Shiite rebels and has supplied them with weapons as they pushed to expand their control over the country.

The coalition issued a warning on Thursday to ships not to approach Yemeni ports and declared Yemeni airspace a “restricted area.”

Brig. Gen. Assiri told reporters that the first wave of the coalition air raids against Shiite rebels was “successful.”

He added that “all forms of aircraft” have been taking part in the strikes and that all of them had “returned safely to their bases.”

The anti-rebel operation would continue “as long as needed” until “legitimacy” represented by President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi and his government was restored in Yemen, said Assiri.

Anti-aircraft defence systems, missiles and artillery positions “were completely destroyed” on the first day of strikes.

*Saudi air forces “completely” took control of Yemen's airspace “within the first 15 minutes” of raids, said Assiri.*

Search on *"Decisive Storm to continue 'as long as needed:" spokesman'*.

@Horus brother can you enable me to post links, photos and make threads? I don't have the "rights" yet.

Massive, massive air force. When where so many advanced fighter jets used at once most recently? Must have been when the US invaded Iraq in 2003.




Zarvan said:


> *A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalaf Ahmad Al Habtoor
> On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.
> 
> It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.
> 
> Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.
> 
> There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.
> 
> *Ultimate betrayal*
> Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.
> 
> I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.
> 
> Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.
> 
> We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land
> 
> Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!
> 
> 
> *Defensive military intervention*
> ‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.
> 
> We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.
> 
> It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.
> 
> I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?
> 
> *Treated like underage children*
> We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.
> 
> It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.
> 
> And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.
> 
> Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
> Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
> Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.
> 
> Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie.../A-salute-to-our-heroes-liberating-Yemen.html



This article deserves its own thread. If I could make threads I would post it as a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

Are we sending the ground forces... what is this nonsense


----------



## Zarvan

Kurlang said:


> Are we sending the ground forces... what is this nonsense


I think both ground and Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Zarvan said:


> I think both ground and Air Force


Lets hope for a long guerrilla city war/large casualties for invading ground forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Even Russia doesn't dare to invade Ukraine. How can Saudi Arabia dare to invade Yemen? It's imPOssible!


----------



## Mrc

Superboy said:


> Even Russia doesn't dare to invade Ukraine. How can Saudi Arabia dare to invade Yemen? It's imPOssible!



Russians were acting against US. Saudis have full US backing.. thats how


----------



## Superboy

Mrc said:


> Russians were acting against US. Saudis have full US backing.. thats how




The US will never get involved against Yemen. 

Pakistan denies being part of the operation. More than 90% of the operation is carried out by Saudis. Egyptians might, and that's a BIG might, contribute a few thousand troops at the most.


----------



## DizuJ

Leaked audio-file of ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh instructing his military to destroy everything in Yemen


ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh - vidme

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

ebray said:


> Leaked audio-file of ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh instructing his military to destroy everything in Yemen
> 
> 
> ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh - vidme




Saleh is 73 years old. He does not want presidency. He fights corruption in Yemen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen's President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi has arrived in Saudi Arabia's capital Riyadh after leaving his refuge in Aden as Houthi rebels advanced to within a few miles of the southern port city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Is there a good chance that Mahdi Army, Syrian army, Hezbollah open up a second front against Saudi Arabia from southern Iraq?


----------



## Mrc

Superboy said:


> The US will never get involved against Yemen.
> 
> Pakistan denies being part of the operation. More than 90% of the operation is carried out by Saudis. Egyptians might, and that's a BIG might, contribute a few thousand troops at the most.



if offered enough oil; US may even repeat 1992 iraq on iran....
Donot underestimate power of american military or that of their stupidity...


----------



## Superboy

Mrc said:


> US may even repeat 1992 iraq on iran




That's a good idea had Bush 2 didn't kill Saddam. Today Shia Iraq is the biggest ally of Shia Iran.  Plus you got the year wrong.


----------



## Hindustani78

Morocco backs Saudi coalition in Yemen| Reuters
Fri Mar 27, 2015 7:20am EDT

(Reuters) - Morocco will join Saudi-led coalition action in Yemen to hold back Shi'ite Houthi militia by providing political, intelligence, logistics and military support, the country's foreign ministry said.

Saudi Arabia and other Sunni Arab countries launched air strikes throughout Yemen on Thursday to check the Houthi rebels, which are allied to Iran, and have taken over much of Yemen in a bid to oust President Adb-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Morocco's foreign ministry said its support was intended to "defend legitimacy" and included "making the Royal Armed Forces stationed in the United Arab Emirates available to the coalition", but it did not confirm reports on Gulf broadcaster Arabiya that it had sent jets.

*Morocco has had F-16 warplanes stationed in the United Arab Emirates* since it began taking part in coalition air strikes on Islamist militants in Iraq and Syria.

Morocco, along with Egypt, is one of the closest allies of the Gulf Cooperation Council countries (GCC) in North Africa. Four countries from GCC - Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait and UAE - pledged $5 billion aid to Morocco from 2012 to 2017, to help the North African kingdom to overcome "Arab Spring" turmoil.

In 2011, facing a wave of protests for reforms at home that mirrored the Arab Spring unrest elsewhere in the region, King Mohammed approved a new constitution devolving some powers to parliament and the government in limited political reform.

(Reporting By Aziz El Yaakoubi; editing by Patrick Markey and Sophie Walker)


----------



## SAMEET

war , war everywhere is war in middleast (and plez I know aint there war in saudi arabia , UAE , oman and other gulf countries ~!


----------



## Hindustani78

(From L to R) US Ambassador Joseph Westphal, French Ambassador Bertrand Besancenot, Turkish Ambassador Yunus Demirer, Uruguayan Ambassador Carlos Mora and Sri Lankan Ambassador Mohamed H. Mohammed.





“In support of GCC actions to defend against Houthi violence, US President Barack Obama has authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations,” said Wight , while referring to the establishment of a ‘Joint Planning Cell’ with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US support. Matthew Tueller, US ambassador to Yemen, is also currently in Jeddah, confirmed Kate Osterloh, a public diplomacy officer at the US embassy here.

Asked about the UK position, Nicola Woodget, a spokeswoman of the British embassy, said that Britain had supported the Kingdom on the question of Yemen. Quoting a foreign ministry statement, Woodget said that “we supported the Saudi military intervention in Yemen following President Hadi’s request for support by all means and measures to protect Yemen and deter Houthi aggression.”
Another close Saudi ally, Turkey has also strongly supported the Saudi air strike on advancing Houthi militants. Turkish Ambassador Yunus Demirer said that “Ankara supports the operation led by Saudi Arabia in Yemen against the Houthi movement on the request of the legitimately elected President Hadi.” “We believe that this operation will prevent the threat of civil war and chaos in Yemen and restore the legitimate state authority,” added Demirer. 

“Turkey strongly condemns the continuation of the unilateral actions by the Houthi militias, who have refused to withdraw from Sanaa and government institutions by rejecting the UN Security Council Resolution No. 2201, besides all agreements concluded in Yemen and also the military operation they launched to capture Aden,” said a statement released by Turkey and distributed by the Turkish embassy Thursday.
A statement released by the embassy of France here said that “France reiterates its support to the government of Yemen led by President Hadi. France also strongly condemns acts of destabilization by the Houthi rebellion and called on all those who support the insurgency to leave him off and to return to the political process. Faced with this alarming situation, France stands by its partners in the region to restore stability and unity of Yemen.”

While supporting the joint operations against the rebels, Sri Lankan Ambassador Mohamed Hussein Mohammed said that terror should not be allowed to raise its ugly head in any country as it happens in the case of strife-torn Yemen. “Such rebel activities could affect peace and stability in the region,” he said, recalling that his country has been a victim of terrorism for more than 30 years. 

Speaking about his country’s position on Yemen, Uruguayan Ambassador Carlos Mora: “We follow closely the developments in Yemen and we hope that the situation can be solved quickly because any escalation of the civil war could lead to consequences adversely affecting the region. “We are for peace, dialogue, stability, and eventually progress and prosperity for Yemen and Yemeni people,” said Greek Ambassador Ioannis Christofilis.


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus Latest reports are now suggesting Pakistani Jets have already started bombing Houthis I told you they will go ahead with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Zarvan said:


> @Horus Latest reports are now suggesting Pakistani Jets have already started bombing Houthis I told you they will go ahead with it


any source for that news brother?


----------



## nair

Zarvan said:


> @Horus Latest reports are now suggesting Pakistani Jets have already started bombing Houthis I told you they will go ahead with it



Share the reports if you have one?


----------



## Zarvan

Rafay Jamil said:


> any source for that news brother?


I am try to check with my sources but some journalists told this to Imran Khan also in news conference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen's Houthis shoot down drone in Sanaa: TV Anadolu Agency



Houthi group has shot down a "hostile" drone in Yemeni capital Sanaa, a pro-Houthi television channel reported Friday.

Al-Massira television channel said that the drone had been downed in western Sanaa, giving no further details.

There was no comment from Saudi Arabia, which has led a coalition of Arab countries to launch airstrikes against Houthi positions in Yemen since late Wednesday.

Saudi Arabia said the strikes were in response to calls by Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi for military intervention to "save the people from the Houthi militias."

Fractious Yemen has been in turmoil since last September, when the Shiite militants overran capital Sanaa, from which they have sought to extend their influence to other parts of the country as well.

Some Gulf countries accuse Shiite Iran of supporting the Houthi insurgency.


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

i think Huthsis and Iran were trapped by Saudis in Yemen.......Trap is simple but logical...First Saudis winked the advancements of Huthsis to topple elected and legitimate government which KSA hates such democratic governments in any Arab country..By that way Huthsis automaticaly present Saudis the right of an licit intervention to invade Yemen by their own hands.....If KSA succes they will establish a new monarchy or a new regime loyal to theirself in Yemen.....it seems first defeat on the route for Iran in the ongoing long term Persian-Arab wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran Nuclear talks are being held and on this the Yeman violence.


----------



## gubbi

IndoUS said:


> Any plans on expanding this for ISIS. They are also a threat.


How dare you? The ages old ideological conflict and the mutual hatred that they share with the Persians is much more deep felt and important than the silly ruthless murdering ISIS bandits rapidly taking over large swaths of land while committing horrifying atrocities. That and the Shia Houthis are in conflict with the Sunni AL-Qaeda in Yemen gang. Also ISIS claims to follow strict Sunni Islam. Talk about priorities here.
No wonder the middle east is such a black hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Iran says they have forces in Sanaa. I guess they want more of this sectarian war:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

500 said:


>


Maybe some colour would do the trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

atatwolf said:


> Iran says they have forces in Sanaa. I guess they want more of this sectarian war:




Your country men and ISIS allies are getting slaughtered in Syria and Iraq and the most you turds can do is post pictures of dead Iran-Iraq martyrs in coffins. How desperate are you people? It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## atatwolf

The Last of us said:


> Your country men and ISIS allies are getting slaughtered in Syria and Iraq and the most you turds can do is post pictures of dead Iran-Iraq martyrs in coffins. How desperate are you people? It's getting embarrassing.


You Poorsians keep barking and crying while your Poorsian terrorists are being smashed and rounded up by the legitimate government of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lutfishah

Iran and US best frienenimies??


----------



## F117

atatwolf said:


> You Poorsians keep barking and crying while your Poorsian terrorists are being smashed and rounded up by the legitimate government of Yemen.


The "legitimate president" had to run away to his saudi terrorist masters and beg for help, you dumb turk.


----------



## atatwolf

F117 said:


> The "legitimate president" had to run away to his saudi terrorist masters and beg for help, you dumb turk.


That is why Syrians, Iraqi's and Yemeni's are returning Poorsians back to you in body bags. You lost at least 5 generals in the last couple of months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

F117 said:


> The "legitimate president" had to run away to his saudi terrorist masters and beg for help, you dumb turk.




If he is legitimate then he should step down because his presidential term has ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

we have already sent the forces to SA and I am with SA in this cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

I think the reason Pakistan stays out of this mess is Pakistan doesn't want Iran arming Shias in Balochistan. Losing Balochistan would lose half of Pakistan's area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Sky News : 21 Houthis killed in an ambush by local residents north of the city of Aden.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

I cant seriously understand here that President of yemen asked the SA and its allies to support. Now SA and its allies are here to support this is no attack on Shia but a militant group which is apparently Iranian Led Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

atatwolf said:


> You Poorsians keep barking and crying while your Poorsian terrorists are being smashed and rounded up by the legitimate government of Yemen.



Turdey is the one moaning and crying over Iran 
Turdey's terrorists are getting slaughtered whilst the houthis are still gaining ground 
The most you turk/ds can do to Iran is post pictures of Iran-Iraq martys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Sky News : 21 Houthis killed in an ambush by local residents north of the city of Aden.*


Exactly I have seen pics on fb of yemen residents supporting SA and their govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Unconfirmed reports about the escaping of Houthi leader to Iran.*

*'Reports' .. Egyptian navy has fired warning shots at Iranian warships near Bab el-Mandab Strait.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Unconfirmed reports about the escaping of Houthi leader to Iran.*
> 
> *'Reports' .. Egyptian navy has fired warning shots at Iranian warships near Bab el-Mandab Strait.*



Egyptian "navy" does not have that type of balls. Iran would smash their navy from 300 km away.
As for Houthi leaders escaping lol, when will these takfiri/wahabi stop it with their propaganda? Houthis are still gaining ground despite of these bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Serpentine said:


> Which side are you on?


Don,t know about him brother but i am on your side.
Under no circumstances Pakistan should get involved in this conflict.Iran is our regional friend and we should not ditch iran for a well know terrorism sponsor and puppet of america called saudi arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*German Gov. describes Decisive Storm Op. as legitimate.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

A.M. said:


> The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world.
> 
> How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012?
> 
> The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.


Exactly there is no ummah feelings there and they give us no importance .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Arab Interior Ministers Council expresses its full support for the Decisive Storm Op.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alimobin memon

The Last of us said:


> Egyptian "navy" does not have that type of balls. Iran would smash their navy from 300 km away.
> As for Houthi leaders escaping lol, when will these takfiri/wahabi stop it with their propaganda? Houthis are still gaining ground despite of these bombing


Underestimation if first phase of deception don't you think ? Your navy is not superior to Egyptian navy. And about ashm systems so does Egypt have. Neither is ur airforce. Check Egyptian airforce and get blown they have largest fleet of F16 outside us they recently ordered rafales. Dude Iran is no invincible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Decisive Storm

SecularNationalist said:


> Exactly there is no ummah feelings there and *they give us no importance* .



*LIAR.
BIG LIAR.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think KSA will wipe out these terrorist soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think KSA will wipe out these terrorist soon.




Yeah right. Just like the US wiped out Viet Cong in Vietnam.  No one can wipe out tens of millions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Hechmi Seif said:


> *LIAR.
> BIG LIAR.*


Well let me guess you are some saudi. I know how you people treat Pakistanis working in saudi arabia and other gulf states.You people are racists and treat pakistanis as inferior muslims.
We are fighting for more than a decade on our own ,have you ever sent your army or airforce for us ? 
Now every pakistani is acknowledging the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

alimobin memon said:


> Underestimation if first phase of deception don't you think ? Your navy is not superior to Egyptian navy. And about ashm systems so does Egypt have. Neither is ur airforce. Check Egyptian airforce and get blown they have largest fleet of F16 outside us they recently ordered rafales. Dude Iran is no invincible.



What anti ship missile? You're comparing Iranian anti ship missile to these which arab armies purchased? 
Anti ship ballistic missile "khalije fars" fired from ships will smash their navy from 300km away, they have no chance against it. Also don't forget fateh and kilo subs. These arab armies are nothing. Even these aerial bombardment are made by bunch of non arab pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Muslim World League confirms its support for Decisive Storm Op. alliance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

The Last of us said:


> What anti ship missile? You're comparing Iranian anti ship missile to these which arab armies purchased?
> Anti ship ballistic missile "khalije fars" fired from ships will smash their navy from 300km away, they have no chance against it. Also don't forget fateh and kilo subs. These arab armies are nothing. Even these aerial bombardment are made by bunch of non arab pilots


Keep laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Iranian FM, after Decisive Storm Op. surprise declares : Tehran is ready to urge all parties in Yemen to dialogue.*


*now little bastard ? after you have ruined the country ? *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

Hindustani78 said:


> (From L to R) US Ambassador Joseph Westphal, French Ambassador Bertrand Besancenot, Turkish Ambassador Yunus Demirer, Uruguayan Ambassador Carlos Mora and Sri Lankan Ambassador Mohamed H. Mohammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “In support of GCC actions to defend against Houthi violence, US President Barack Obama has authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations,” said Wight , while referring to the establishment of a ‘Joint Planning Cell’ with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US support. Matthew Tueller, US ambassador to Yemen, is also currently in Jeddah, confirmed Kate Osterloh, a public diplomacy officer at the US embassy here.
> 
> Asked about the UK position, Nicola Woodget, a spokeswoman of the British embassy, said that Britain had supported the Kingdom on the question of Yemen. Quoting a foreign ministry statement, Woodget said that “we supported the Saudi military intervention in Yemen following President Hadi’s request for support by all means and measures to protect Yemen and deter Houthi aggression.”
> Another close Saudi ally, Turkey has also strongly supported the Saudi air strike on advancing Houthi militants. Turkish Ambassador Yunus Demirer said that “Ankara supports the operation led by Saudi Arabia in Yemen against the Houthi movement on the request of the legitimately elected President Hadi.” “We believe that this operation will prevent the threat of civil war and chaos in Yemen and restore the legitimate state authority,” added Demirer.
> 
> “Turkey strongly condemns the continuation of the unilateral actions by the Houthi militias, who have refused to withdraw from Sanaa and government institutions by rejecting the UN Security Council Resolution No. 2201, besides all agreements concluded in Yemen and also the military operation they launched to capture Aden,” said a statement released by Turkey and distributed by the Turkish embassy Thursday.
> A statement released by the embassy of France here said that “France reiterates its support to the government of Yemen led by President Hadi. France also strongly condemns acts of destabilization by the Houthi rebellion and called on all those who support the insurgency to leave him off and to return to the political process. Faced with this alarming situation, France stands by its partners in the region to restore stability and unity of Yemen.”
> 
> While supporting the joint operations against the rebels, Sri Lankan Ambassador Mohamed Hussein Mohammed said that terror should not be allowed to raise its ugly head in any country as it happens in the case of strife-torn Yemen. “Such rebel activities could affect peace and stability in the region,” he said, recalling that his country has been a victim of terrorism for more than 30 years.
> 
> Speaking about his country’s position on Yemen, Uruguayan Ambassador Carlos Mora: “We follow closely the developments in Yemen and we hope that the situation can be solved quickly because any escalation of the civil war could lead to consequences adversely affecting the region. “We are for peace, dialogue, stability, and eventually progress and prosperity for Yemen and Yemeni people,” said Greek Ambassador Ioannis Christofilis.



Pakistan should send their A-5Cs, F-7Ps and Some Mirages there to fight from Omanian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Saudi Arabia's Yemen is the US's Vietnam, the USSR's Afghanistan. Who agrees with this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

The Last of us said:


> Egyptian "navy" does not have that type of balls. Iran would smash their navy from 300 km away.
> As for Houthi leaders escaping lol, when will these takfiri/wahabi stop it with their propaganda? Houthis are still gaining ground despite of these bombing



So why didn't the Iranian Navy secure Bab Almandab and the Gulf of Aden then? Surely the more capable and infinitely more ballsy Iranian Navy wouldn't have been intimidated by Egypt's frigates, state of the art fast missile craft, submarines and its Exocet armed M2Ks or even Harpoon armed 16s! 

Surely they would have prevented Egypt from imposing a naval blockade which stops Iran from aiding their allies!

For all your posturing the only thing the Iranian forces and the Iranian regime are doing is sitting with their collective thumbs up their arses! 

You can see it on this forum, realising that you can't supply the Houthis you're simply wishing and hoping for an insurgency to bog down the coalition forces (even though they haven't committed troops yet). I know you want to save face but stop being pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## بلندر

الأعرابي said:


> And who are you to tell us that Yemenis accepted the dictator that ruled them more than 40 years? Your hypocrisy has no limits, so give it a rest already, you've been exposed.



from what I see , Hadi even couldn't hold a city against Houthi and Yemen army for 12 hours ... that mean he has no support among Yemenis ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Iranian FM, after Decisive Storm Op. surprise declares : Tehran is ready to urge all parties in Yemen to dialogue.*
> 
> 
> *now little bastard ? after you have ruined the country ? *


This now made me laugh.... can I ask the iranians to respond ... what happened here... LOL
Was this your long 300 mile or km missile??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

The Last of us said:


> How many turds killed in Iraq and Syria? For every Iranian backed shi'ites, thousands of torks from turdey have been slaughtered. Turdey is another irrelevant state in the region which can only talk. You're just a transit route for ISIS


Another Poorsian general has received justice not long time ago after killing thousands of Syrians:

He went to Syria to kill Syrian people like this:





He returned to Poorsia like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Muslim World League confirms its support for Decisive Storm Op. alliance.*



most useless league in world ... who pay more , will control them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The Last of us said:


> What anti ship missile? You're comparing Iranian anti ship missile to these which arab armies purchased?
> Anti ship ballistic missile "khalije fars" fired from ships will smash their navy from 300km away, they have no chance against it. Also don't forget fateh and kilo subs. These arab armies are nothing. Even these aerial bombardment are made by bunch of non arab pilots



Kahliije Fars is a ground based anti ship quasi ballistic missile! i.e coastal defence

Stop posturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Superboy

atatwolf said:


> Another Poorsian general has received justice not long time ago after killing thousands of Syrians:
> 
> He went to Syria to kill Syrian people like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He returned to Poorsia like this:





reported for insult, racism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

lutfishah said:


> This now made me laugh.... can I ask the iranians to respond ... what happened here... LOL
> Was this your long 300 mile or km missile??



*Weak ago KSA & Arab countries invited all Yemeni factions to dialogue.*
*Houthis said NO.*

*Litte and Big Bastards understands only by force.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gasoline

SNR-75 destroyed :


















Shabwa tribes military show & preparation for kicking Houthis terrorists :

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Last of us

Frogman said:


> So why didn't the Iranian Navy secure Bab Almandab and the Gulf of Aden then? Surely the more capable and infinitely more ballsy Iranian Navy wouldn't have been intimidated by Egypt's frigates, state of the art fast missile craft, submarines and its Exocet armed M2Ks or even Harpoon armed 16s!
> 
> Surely they would have prevented Egypt from imposing a naval blockade which stops Iran from aiding their allies!
> 
> For all your posturing the only thing the Iranian forces and the Iranian regime are doing is sitting with their collective thumbs up their arses!
> 
> You can see it on this forum, realising that you can't supply the Houthis you're simply wishing and hoping for an insurgency to bog down the coalition forces (even though they haven't committed troops yet). I know you want to save face but stop being pathetic!



You're talking as if Iranian military has gotten involved yet. There is no involvement directly from Iran yet.
These bombings have achieved jack, thus, there is no urgent need for Iran to get involved. 
If Iran gets involved, then we'll see how great your harpoon and F-16 will do 
Do you have any idea what Iran could do to egypt? You cannot even reach Iran 

Arab armies are bunch of incompetent baboons. Last time you collectively tried to attack a country (Israel) we saw what happened. The same incompetency is in your blood. New technology, old technology, it will not make a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

بلندر said:


> from what I see , Hadi even couldn't hold a city against Houthi and Yemen army for 12 hours ... that mean he has no support among Yemenis ...




It is true. Hadi is nearly 70 years old. Have you seen a 70 years old president? He needs to step down and hand over power to young blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The Last of us said:


> You're talking as if Iranian military has gotten involved yet. There is no involvement directly from Iran yet.
> These bombings have achieved jack, thus, there is no urgent need for Iran to get involved.
> If Iran gets involved, then we'll see how great your harpoon and F-16 will do
> Do you have any idea what Iran could do to egypt? You cannot even reach Iran
> 
> Arab armies are bunch of incompetent baboons. Last time you collectively tried to attack a country (Israel) we saw what happened. The same incompetency is in your blood. New technology, old technology, it will not make a difference.



I'm sorry I can't take all this posturing and knuckle dragging seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

Superboy said:


> reported for insult, racism


What racism? Funny coming from you who posted a thread about how Chinese are allegedly genetically superior. You should be banned from this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

atatwolf said:


> What racism? Funny coming from you who posted a thread about how Chinese are superior. You should be banned from this forum.




You said Poorsian. Be civilized in discussion or you WILL be booted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Superboy said:


> You said Poorsian. Be civilized in discussion or you WILL be booted.


Bullsh1t. They call us Torks and they never received any warning or ban for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

atatwolf said:


> Bullsh1t. They call us Torks and they never received any warning or ban for years.




If I see such insults, I will report.


----------



## The Last of us

atatwolf said:


> Another Poorsian general has received justice not long time ago after killing thousands of Syrians:
> 
> He went to Syria to kill Syrian people like this:
> 
> He returned to Poorsia like this


According to turks, every shi'ites killed in Iraq was "Iranian general"
Once again, how many ISIS turds from torkey have been slaughtered? 
You should stick to posting pictures of Iran-Iraq martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Superboy said:


> Air strikes won't do anything. Look at the US, bombed ISIS for a year and that did nothing. Yemen is a big country of 25 million people.


US did not bomb ISIS like they should have been ....to be true they did not intend to damage ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Superboy said:


> If I see such insults, I will report.


Funny coming from you that you are crying about racism. Didn't you post a thread yesterday saying Chinese are superior genetically? You should get perm ban since 9/10 threads are garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

atatwolf said:


> Funny coming from you that you are crying about racism. Didn't you post a thread yesterday saying Chinese are superior genetically? You should get perm ban since 9/10 threads are garbage.




No I never say such things. I am not racist. Can you find the post you are referring to?

There is no Sunni Shia rivalry. All Muslims adhere to Quran the words of Allah. Any such division is make belief by Zionists. Who agree with me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

The Last of us said:


> Egyptian "navy" does not have that type of balls. *Iran would smash their navy from 300 km away *


 
Definitely, a proven case of too much video games.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Frogman said:


> So why didn't the Iranian Navy secure Bab Almandab and the Gulf of Aden then? Surely the more capable and infinitely more ballsy Iranian Navy wouldn't have been intimidated by Egypt's frigates, state of the art fast missile craft, submarines and its Exocet armed M2Ks or even Harpoon armed 16s!
> 
> Surely they would have prevented Egypt from imposing a naval blockade which stops Iran from aiding their allies!
> 
> For all your posturing the only thing the Iranian forces and the Iranian regime are doing is sitting with their collective thumbs up their arses!
> 
> You can see it on this forum, realising that you can't supply the Houthis you're simply wishing and hoping for an insurgency to bog down the coalition forces (even though they haven't committed troops yet). I know you want to save face but stop being pathetic!



Actually the only country capable of closing and securing a strait hundreds or thousands of miles away is U.S and its navy. So it's a pretty lame thing to say.

But, that doesn't mean that reports about Egyptian navy firing at Iranian vessel is not BS. Probably made up by some fanboys on Twitter and spread around, just like most other false news.


----------



## Superboy

This is not about Sunni versus Shia. Houthis aided the Yemeni army indeed the people of Yemen overthrowing corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Full Moon said:


> Definitely, a proven case of too much video games.



well , he overdo is ...

from what I see , this is just KSA vs Houthis , others are just for show ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Serpentine said:


> Actually the only country capable of closing and securing a strait hundreds or thousands of miles away is U.S and its navy. So it's a pretty lame thing to say.
> 
> But, that doesn't mean that Egyptian navy firing at Iranian vessel is not BS. Probably made up by some fanboys on Twitter ans spread around, just like most other false news.



Never said it was true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Destroying weapons storage in Marran :

‫عاصفة الحزم قصف مخازن الاسلحة في مران‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Superboy said:


> This is not about Sunni versus Shia. Houthis aided the Yemeni army indeed the people of Yemen overthrowing corruption.



when they are going to brainwash their people , they just need to add "Shiia" in their speech ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

People uprose against Gaddafi when Gaddafi was 69 years old. People uprose against Hadi when Hadi was 69 years old. Looks like people really don't want 70 years old presidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

The Last of us said:


> You're talking as if Iranian military has gotten involved yet. There is no involvement directly from Iran yet.
> These bombings have achieved jack, thus, there is no urgent need for Iran to get involved.
> If Iran gets involved, then we'll see how great your harpoon and F-16 will do
> Do you have any idea what Iran could do to egypt? You cannot even reach Iran
> 
> Arab armies are bunch of incompetent baboons. Last time you collectively tried to attack a country (Israel) we saw what happened. The same incompetency is in your blood. New technology, old technology, it will not make a difference.


So you agree that it was only Arabs who at least tried to fight to Israelis when Israel was supported by the whole west and US. and you also agree that it was Salahudin Ayubi who took Aqsa back but Question is that when will actually Iran take Palestine back. I can assure you one thing that Iran will never be able to do anything to Israel as the reason is Isfahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Full Moon said:


> Had the Persians kept their filth away from Yemen (and else where), none of us would have to read this political debate garbage we are going through in this thread. But again, you can never take the "love of fire" from a Persian man's heart.


this problem begin when KSA tried to wipe out Zeidi and turn Yemen to a Wahhabi state .... don't try to change history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

lutfishah said:


> So you agree that it was only Arabs who at least tried to fight to Israelis when Israel was supported by the whole west and US. and you also agree that it was Salahudin Ayubi who took Aqsa back but Question is that when will actually Iran take Palestine back. I can assure you one thing that Iran will never be able to do anything to Israel as the reason is Isfahan.



there wasn't whole world , Arabs just get defeated before whole world could come to an agreement ( although the blame is on Syrian army that couldn't do what it was suppose to do ... ) 

from what I seeing , Aqsa is under control of Zions ... 

Arabs have more than 500 modern fighter jets and more than 1 trilion dollar reserve money ... they outnumber Zions so why they don't free Palestine !?



Gasoline said:


> View attachment 208123




if I remember correctly , British was behind creation of Wahhabism and KSA ... so its natural for them to support their creations ... 

and honestly , you should be ashamed for this not be proud of it ... Britania was and is worst enemy of Muslims countries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Iran sees this as a threat because they believe it will harm their other strategic interests. Iran can't directly target Saudi Arabia since US would wage war on Iran in that case. So it could only do it through proxy means. And Houthis would have played a great role in that if they agreed to strategic agreement with Iran after they secured majority of Yemen. And this probably would have happened if Houthis had time. 

But, Saudi Arabia blew that chance but taking action as soon as Houthis took over northern Aden. Saudi Arabia dealt a strategic blow with the timing. Now what Saudi can do is keep up air strikes, and wait for Pro-Hadi forces to regain Taiz and Lahj provinces. Then give them new supply of arms to keep defend. If it can secure that. Than Saudi Arabia can now direct attention at Syria. Which is what scares Iran. Especially if Turkey backs it. Problem is if Russia will do anything. Honestly imo Russia has more important things such as Ukraine and Baltics. It will not risk regional if not world war over an arab entity it has no historical connections with. So Saudi Arabia and this coalition can expand their moves and go for it once and all. No fly zone in Syria and air strikes will mean quick takeover of Syria. Since the opposition there is much more expericned/well trained than the tribes in Yemen. 

Iran will not be able to react in any way unless it gets backing from Russia or China. It needs to quickly secure strategic agreement with them. If Iran doesn't act in Yemen, it's other strategic interests will be harmed. So it either sits and watches, or does strategic agreement with superpower that will send its navy to mandab strait or it directly targets Saudi Arabia and ignites world war that will draw everybody. If Iran watches, pressure in nuclear talks will increase. So depending on how desperate Iran gets, we won't know until then if it will target Saudi Arabia. And we don't know if Shia population of Saudi Arabia will revolt. But things from strategicshort term are looking bad. Long term it's too early to tell. 

Bottomline is US/Russia won't get involved except either attack on Saudi or Iran. So it leaves the region in its own fight. With Iran not able to play much cards and with Saudi securing alliance that surprised the world. Even if symbolic at this point. It isn't symbolic for Arab nations. Especially Egyptian involvement. 

Very risky decisions to make by Iranian command if Saudi Arabia gets decisive victory in Yemen and does what I stated in first paragraph. It needs to take advantage of situation, don't just try dealing a blow to Houthis. Make sure you do more now if you want to make the most gains and severely weaken Iran's position. If Saudi Arabia doesn't do what I stated, this won't harm Iran or Houthis much(unless blockade on sea keeps remaining). 

This is just political analysis. Not choosing sides or encouraging something. Just stating both sides options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

بلندر said:


> if I remember correctly , British was behind creation of Wahhabism and KSA ... so its natural for them to support their creations ...
> 
> and honestly , you should be ashamed for this not be proud of it ... Britania was and is worst enemy of Muslims countries ...



I'm not proud or saying my opinion, I'm just posting news . And I know that British is the origin of Zionist .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Gasoline said:


> I'm not proud or saying my opinion, I'm just posting news . And I know that British is the origin of Zionist .


so maybe there is something wrong in this invasion that Zion , USA , France , Britiania are supporting it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

*
RSAF F-15 in an aerial refueling inside Yemen air space : *


----------



## Gasoline

بلندر said:


> so maybe there is something wrong in this invasion that Zion , USA , France , Britiania are supporting it ...



No, there is nothing wrong.The matter is that the world fed up of Iran's terrorism and intervention in others' affairs .Syria,Iraq and Lebanon wasn't enough for Iran to come to Yemen ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

بلندر said:


> there wasn't whole world , Arabs just get defeated before whole world could come to an agreement ( although the blame is on Syrian army that couldn't do what it was suppose to do ... )
> 
> from what I seeing , Aqsa is under control of Zions ...
> 
> Arabs have more than 500 modern fighter jets and more than 1 trilion dollar reserve money ... they outnumber Zions so why they don't free Palestine !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I remember correctly , British was behind creation of Wahhabism and KSA ... so its natural for them to support their creations ...
> 
> and honestly , you should be ashamed for this not be proud of it ... Britania was and is worst enemy of Muslims countries ...



US has strategic agreement with Israel. Any full liberation operation will begin world war. And Israeli nuclear threat is a problem. Arabs can't at this moment do any military action. Unless they take over Syria. Still then, it would need time and be limited to securing 67 borders. They could send ground forces to protect these borders and enforce Palestinian state. That's far away though if they thought of it. 

Let me make it clear, Israel can't fact Arab world today. Let alone Egypt. That's not what we fear. If we do liberate Palestine(We can do this easily) Israel will tell US either come to our aid or we will use weapons of mass destruction. So the first thing will happen is massive US invasion of Egypt. And possibly Syria. Arabs don't need air superiority, we can't match the Israeli air force. All we need is Sams/ground forces. They cant stop that. But as I said problem lies with nuclear weapons. If we can somehow disable their ability to use them we will take Palestine in few hours. US would probably still attack afterwards. Maybe even Europe with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> Iran sees this as a threat because they believe it will harm their other strategic interests. *Iran can't directly target Saudi Arabia since US would wage war on Iran in that case.* So it could only do it through proxy means. And Houthis would have played a great role in that if they agreed to strategic agreement with Iran after they secured majority of Yemen. And this probably would have happened if Houthis had time.



1- with all this weapons , KSA still need US security cover !?
2- so you admit it that Houthi could secure Yemen ... that mean they have some kind of legitimize stand in Yemen ...

sorry but , Hezbollah was under more dire pressure in 2006 and they are still there ... right now your army is doing nothing to AlHouthis and their target is Yemen Army .... Yemen Army might turn to against Houthi in future ... 

this is just begging ...



Gasoline said:


> No, there is nothing wrong.The matter is that the world fed up of Iran's terrorism and intervention in others' affairs .Syria,Iraq and Lebanon wasn't enough for Iran to come to Yemen ??



well , when USA/Britania/France/Zions become symbol of peace !? last time I checked , there were blood of millions of Arab on their hand in past century ....

for sure they have problem with only free and sovereign country of region who is standing against their dreams ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Yemeni FM : Iranian Forces entered Sana'a -Yemen Capital- to help Houthis.*

*Plz, stop off-topic talk.
Do it on the other thread, let this for military & serious news.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

بلندر said:


> 1- with all this weapons , KSA still need US security cover !?
> 2- so you admit it that Houthi could secure Yemen ... that mean they have some kind of legitimize stand in Yemen ...
> 
> sorry but , Hezbollah was under more dire pressure in 2006 and they are still there ... right now your army do nothing to AlHouthis and their target is Yemen Army ....
> 
> this is just begging ...



No, because of global recession world will get involved. A Saudi-Iranian war will drag all superpowers. If they can't seek immediate ceasefire. It will lead to larger war. 

By securing Yemen I mean west side. They dont need to go east. Hezbollah in 2006 was nothing compared to what Hamas was under in 2009 especially 2014. Hezbollah had route from Iran to Syria to Lebanon. It would not manage what Hamas managed under full siege. Hezbollah has better training than Iranian army. But this is mostly limited to protecting Lebanon.So not sure why you reference Hezbollah. You're looking for an Arab entity to help you. It cant, as I said only Iran can prevent this situation in Yemen from harming its other strategic interests. I'm not Saudi btw, so it's not my army. I'm doing political analysis.


----------



## Gasoline

Bombing weapons storage :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Hechmi Seif said:


> *Yemeni FM : Iranian Forces entered Sana'a -Yemen Capital- to help Houthis.*
> 
> *Plz, stop off-topic talk.
> Do it on the other thread, let this for military & serious news.*




They walked from Iran thorugh Iraq then through Saudi Arabia into Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Gasoline said:


> Bombing weapons storage :



Seems like playing CoD: Modern Warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

Falcon29 said:


> US has strategic agreement with Israel. Any full liberation operation will begin world war. And Israeli nuclear threat is a problem. Arabs can't at this moment do any military action. Unless they take over Syria. Still then, it would need time and be limited to securing 67 borders. They could send ground forces to protect these borders and enforce Palestinian state. That's far away though if they thought of it.
> 
> Let me make it clear, Israel can't fact Arab world today. Let alone Egypt. That's not what we fear. If we do liberate Palestine(We can do this easily) Israel will tell US either come to our aid or we will use weapons of mass destruction. So the first thing will happen is massive US invasion of Egypt. And possibly Syria. Arabs don't need air superiority, we can't match the Israeli air force. All we need is Sams/ground forces. They cant stop that. But as I said problem lies with nuclear weapons. If we can somehow disable their ability to use them we will take Palestine in few hours. US would probably still attack afterwards. Maybe even Europe with them.


I was about to say same thing but you beat me to it. Nukes are the actual problem. thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> US has strategic agreement with Israel. Any full liberation operation will begin world war. And Israeli nuclear threat is a problem. *Arabs can't at this moment do any military action. Unless they take over Syria. *Still then, it would need time and be limited to securing 67 borders. They could send ground forces to protect these borders and enforce Palestinian state. That's far away though if they thought of it.
> 
> Let me make it clear, Israel can't fact Arab world today. Let alone Egypt. That's not what we fear. If we do liberate Palestine(We can do this easily) Israel will tell US either come to our aid or we will use weapons of mass destruction. So the first thing will happen is massive US invasion of Egypt. And possibly Syria. Arabs don't need air superiority, we can't match the Israeli air force. All we need is Sams/ground forces. They cant stop that. But as I said problem lies with nuclear weapons. If we can somehow disable their ability to use them we will take Palestine in few hours. US would probably still attack afterwards. Maybe even Europe with them.



first you said Arab can't make an action against them because they have nuke and USA support and then you say you will make a move against them if you take Syria ... so if you take Syria ( turning it to another Somallia/Lybia/Afghanistan ) then Israel will lose its nukes and USA support !? your reasoning is just funny ... 

you are the one who is afraid of them ... why you fear USA invasion !? they are not as strong as you think ... they have their limits ... although I don't think you are able to stand against them and give them any real challenge ( for various reasons ) but they are just humans ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> Iran sees this as a threat because they believe it will harm their other strategic interests. Iran can't directly target Saudi Arabia since US would wage war on Iran in that case. So it could only do it through proxy means. And Houthis would have played a great role in that if they agreed to strategic agreement with Iran after they secured majority of Yemen. And this probably would have happened if Houthis had time.
> 
> But, Saudi Arabia blew that chance but taking action as soon as Houthis took over northern Aden. Saudi Arabia dealt a strategic blow with the timing. Now what Saudi can do is keep up air strikes, and wait for Pro-Hadi forces to regain Taiz and Lahj provinces. Then give them new supply of arms to keep defend. If it can secure that. Than Saudi Arabia can now direct attention at Syria. Which is what scares Iran. Especially if Turkey backs it. Problem is if Russia will do anything. Honestly imo Russia has more important things such as Ukraine and Baltics. It will not risk regional if not world war over an arab entity it has no historical connections with. So Saudi Arabia and this coalition can expand their moves and go for it once and all. No fly zone in Syria and air strikes will mean quick takeover of Syria. Since the opposition there is much more expericned/well trained than the tribes in Yemen.
> 
> Iran will not be able to react in any way unless it gets backing from Russia or China. It needs to quickly secure strategic agreement with them. If Iran doesn't act in Yemen, it's other strategic interests will be harmed. So it either sits and watches, or does strategic agreement with superpower that will send its navy to mandab strait or it directly targets Saudi Arabia and ignites world war that will draw everybody. If Iran watches, pressure in nuclear talks will increase. So depending on how desperate Iran gets, we won't know until then if it will target Saudi Arabia. And we don't know if Shia population of Saudi Arabia will revolt. But things from strategicshort term are looking bad. Long term it's too early to tell.
> 
> Bottomline is US/Russia won't get involved except either attack on Saudi or Iran. So it leaves the region in its own fight. With Iran not able to play much cards and with Saudi securing alliance that surprised the world. Even if symbolic at this point. It isn't symbolic for Arab nations. Especially Egyptian involvement.
> 
> Very risky decisions to make by Iranian command if Saudi Arabia gets decisive victory in Yemen and does what I stated in first paragraph. It needs to take advantage of situation, don't just try dealing a blow to Houthis. Make sure you do more now if you want to make the most gains and severely weaken Iran's position. If Saudi Arabia doesn't do what I stated, this won't harm Iran or Houthis much(unless blockade on sea keeps remaining).
> 
> This is just political analysis. Not choosing sides or encouraging something. Just stating both sides options.


Good analysis but I don't think Russia will intervene. China intervening is out of the question. Every man is for itself. If Russia or China sends their navy. They will risk sanctions or harsher sanctions. No Chinaman or Russian is willing to sacrifice a nail for Iran.

I see the gains the Houthi's made in Yemen as a strategic gambit by Saudi coalition. I don't think they implemented this gambit themselves. It is a brilliant move by the US. They lured the Iranians in and now they are going to pound the Iranian terrorists in Yemen to dust. It is a win-win situation for the coalition and a loose-loose situation for Iran. If they watch their proxies getting smashed in Iran. Their proxies in Syria and Iraq will loose moral and it is easier to smash up Iranian terrorists anywhere else. If Iran supports Yemen directly. Negotiations will fail. Harsher sanctions will be implemented and depending on Iran's childish outlash. It will be Israel who will take the lead and strike every military asset in Iran. The US won't have much involvement here. There are enough Egyptian and other forces in the region to take care of the threat. I predicted it will come to this a while back. Without solving the Iran issue. The Syrian, Iraqi and now Yemeni crises won't be solved.

It really depends on Iran's reaction. If it doesn't childishly lash out but keep supporting terrorism. I see harsher sanctions coming to Iran which will probably lead to disintegration of Iran on the longer term. If Iran lashes out. It can ignite a regional war. Not world war since the other player's are trying to keep their head above the water in economic terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

بلندر said:


> first you said Arab can't make an action against them because they have nuke and USA support and then you say you will make a move against them if you take Syria ... so if you take Syria ( turning it to another Somallia/Lybia/Afghanistan ) then Israel will lose its nukes and USA support !? your reasoning is just funny ...
> 
> you are the one who is afraid of them ... why you fear USA invasion !? they are not as strong as you think ... they have their limits ... although I don't think you are able to stand against them and give them any real challenge ( for various reasons ) but they are just humans ...



I do not fear US invasion. I am Palestinian and repeteadly have called for open war with Israel. Problem is I can't convince other Arabs of this. Its too risky for their nations. Because the threats I mentioned. You need to read carefully, I said if the situation gets bad in Palestine. Arabs could send forces to secure a Palestinian state on 67 borders. Not more than that because it will begin world war. 

Arabs never feared any war no matter what, it's only at this moment because we aren't as religious as we used to be. Once our people change, even if whole world gatehrted around us they will lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Good analysis but I don't think Russia will intervene. China intervening is out of the question. Every man is for itself. If Russia or China sends their navy. They will risk sanctions or harsher sanctions. No Chinaman or Russian is willing to sacrifice a nail for Iran.
> 
> I see the gains the Houthi's made in Yemen as a strategic gambit by Saudi coalition. I don't think they implemented this gambit themselves. It is a brilliant move by the US. They lured the Iranians in and now they are going to pound the Iranian terrorists in Yemen to dust. It is a win-win situation for the coalition and a loose-loose situation for Iran. If they watch their proxies getting smashed in Iran. Their proxies in Syria and Iraq will loose moral and it is easier to smash up Iranian terrorists anywhere else. If Iran supports Yemen directly. Negotiations will fail. Harsher sanctions will be implemented and depending on Iran's childish outlash. It will be Israel who will take the lead and strike every military asset in Iran. The US won't have much involvement here. There are enough Egyptian and other forces in the region to take care of the threat. I predicted it will come to this a while back. Without solving the Iran issue. The Syrian, Iraqi and now Yemeni crises won't be solved.
> 
> It really depends on Iran's reaction. If it doesn't childishly lash out but keep supporting terrorism. I see harsher sanctions coming to Iran which will probably lead to disintegration of Iran on the longer term. If Iran lashes out. It can ignite a regional war. Not world war since the other player's are trying to keep their head above the water in economic terms.



US wants a deal, so Israel attacking is not likely. But Iran's interests in region will be harmed. I don't believe Iran can do anything about it. It's one country, it can't keep up much longer.

If regional war breaks out, Saudi will not stabilize after that. It will cause economic crisis that leads to world war.


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> US wants a deal, so Israel attacking is not likely. But Iran's interests in region will be harmed. I don't believe Iran can do anything about it. It's one country, it can't keep up much longer.


There is no thing as what US wants. There is something called what Israeli want in the US. It is just a show to demonstrate that they did everything before the assault begins. They want the Iranians to brake up the talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> I do not fear US invasion. I am Palestinian and repeteadly have called for open war with Israel. Problem is I can't convince other Arabs of this. Its too risky for their nations. Because the threats I mentioned. You need to read carefully, I said if the situation gets bad in Palestine. Arabs could send forces to secure a Palestinian state on 67 borders. Not more than that because it will begin world war.
> 
> Arabs never feared any war no matter what, it's only at this moment because we aren't as religious as we used to be. Once our people change, *even if whole world gatehrted around us they will lose.*



no , the problem is in your wrong teaching , from some point , you went in wrong path and the result is your current situation ... you become racist and you mixed your racist with religion ... 

right now , you even don't dare to stand against Zions ... there is no point for whole world gathering against you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> There is no thing as what US wants. There is something called what Israeli want in the US. It is just a show to demonstrate that they did everything before the assault begins. They want the Iranians to brake up the talks.



Huh? How's it related to Israel? US wants a nuclear deal. Israel can't derail it. Unless you believe Jews run the US.


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> Huh? How's it related to Israel? US wants a nuclear deal. Israel can't derail it. Unless you believe Jews run the US.


How naive you are  Your mentality never changed.


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Yemeni President Hadi up to Sharm Sheikh to attend the Arab Summit to be held during the next two days.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> How naive you are  Your mentality never changed.



I'll never normalize with Israhell or the criminal entity of its people.  

Normalizing with that sick cult that tries desotrying our morals/culture and attempts dominating us is amount to declaring war on God. Which I won't do, only declare war on his enemies.


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> I'll never normalize with Israhell or the criminal entity of its people.
> 
> Normalizing with that sick cult that tries desotrying our morals/culture and attempts dominating us is amount to declaring war on God. Which I won't do, only declare war on his enemies.


Dude, you are living in a judo-Christian country called the US. As I said.... Your mindset will never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Dude, you are living in a judo-Christian country called the US. As I said.... Your mindset will never change.



Besides some decent US reform Jews that I know, the rest including Arab Jews follow a sick cult that's direct war on God and Islam. 

Anyways, let's stop derailing topic.


----------



## Echo_419

Horus said:


> Saudis don't have the capability to invade Iran either.



Sure lets say that


----------



## Hindustani78

India to send ships to Yemen to evacuate stranded Indians | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, March 27, 2015 - 17:22

Thiruvananthapuram: The Centre will soon send two ships to strife-torn Yemen to evacuate Indians, including Keralites, stranded there.


External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has told Kerala Chief Minister Oommen Chandy, that since all the airports in Yemen are closed, the plan is to bring people to the neighbouring country Djibouti by ships and from there to India in aircraft, a government release said here.

Those who cannot be brought by ship would be taken to Saudi Arabia by road and from there to India, Swaraj was quoted as saying in the release.

The Keralites, residing in Yemen, informed the Chief Minister over phone that the passports and certificates of those working in hospitals have been held back, which is creating problems for their return to home, it said.

Following the information, Chandy has urged the Indian Ambassador at Yemen to immediately intervene in the issue and resolve it.

Chandy also requested that those who are willing to return should contact the Indian Embassy at Yemen, the release added. 

PTI

Tribes kill 21 Shiite rebels in south Yemen: Local official | Zee News
Last Updated: Friday, March 27, 2015 - 22:10

Aden: At least 21 Yemeni Shiite rebels were killed Friday when residents in a tribal southern region opened fire at their vehicles, a local official and witnesses said.

The Huthi rebels, who are also facing Saudi-led airstrikes, were travelling in three vehicles from Lahj province towards Aden, the southern stronghold of the embattled president, when they were ambushed.

AFP


----------



## Gasoline

RSAF destroyed* air-defense system *was in Salif seaport .
( *used to receive Iran's weapons shipments to Houthis* ) :

























@Saif al-Arab @azzo @Hechmi Seif @Sinan @Frosty @Falcon29 @Frogman @l_5LT3BRE_l @Antaréss @atatwolf @farhano @Others

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Last of us

Houthis today seized town of Bayhan in shabwa province.Also they took control over military base of the 19th Infantry Brigade from ISIl.

قوات الجيش واللجان تدخل بيحان وتستعيد السيطرة على اللواء 119

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

بلندر said:


> this problem begin when KSA tried to wipe out Zeidi and turn Yemen to a Wahhabi state .... don't try to change history



Unlike your terrorist country Saudi Arabia does not build its foreign policies based on sectarianism, for example we helped the Zeidis back in the 60s-70s in Yemen against the republicans, i can't post links yet so google "North Yemen Civil War". Also what's a "Wahabi"? i've never heard of anyone referring to himself as a "Wahabi", so can you tell us the name of one person who calls himself "Wahabi"? (Wahabi = codeword for anyone who opposes the Iranian agenda in the region).


The flag of the Shiite Zeidis








SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Battle of the Zab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Shapur II's Arab campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaBabak Khorramdin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You just gave us a full list of Shiites and Persians endless treasons of Muslims throughout history. You must be proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Houthis seized city of Shaqra in Abyan province couple of hours ago.

Yemen Houthi forces gain first foothold on Arabian Sea: residents | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


So much for these takfiri air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## *Warrior*

Why Aal e Saud and So- Called Islamic State donot attack on Israel....?

Why they only kill Muslim but Never attacked any Wahabi Country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Our brothers in *Pakistan *today :
Allah bless them insha Allah 


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Houthi militias use air defence systems from civilian districts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

LOL Houthis are gaining ground even faster 

And Iran *is going to* send medical supply to Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

All muslims should shed tears and unite to stop blood shed in Muslim Umah whether they are Sunnis,Shia or Wahabis. KSA and Iran have equal responsibility.

Nothing to laugh as sectarian violence will destroy and in fact has destroyed most Muslim powers around Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Superboy said:


> I think the reason Pakistan stays out of this mess is Pakistan doesn't want Iran arming Shias in Balochistan. Losing Balochistan would lose half of Pakistan's area.



Same advice should be given to Iran. Stay out of yemen. Its none of their business to be there. Pakistan is only helping Saudia just as Iran is helping Syria.



SecularNationalist said:


> Don,t know about him brother but i am on your side.
> Under no circumstances Pakistan should get involved in this conflict.Iran is our regional friend and we should not ditch iran for a well know terrorism sponsor and puppet of america called saudi arabia.



Pray tell us, If you so dearly want to see Pakistan out of this alliance, why don't you wish same thing Iran remains out of yemen ? Why the hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi, Egyptian warships move into strait as Yemen airstrikes widen
By Ahmed al-Haj, The Associated Press 1:18 p.m. EDT March 27, 2015

SANAA, Yemen — Saudi and Egyptian warships deployed Friday to the Bab al-Mandab strait off Yemen to secure the strategic sea passage, Egyptian military officials said, as a Saudi-led coalition widened their airstrikes on the second day of an air campaign against Shiite rebels and their allies, aiming to pave the way for possible ground operations.

A top priority for the campaign after the air campaign was weakened the rebels is for coalition troops — likely Egyptians — to move into the southern port city of Aden, a main stronghold of supporters of President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who was forced to leave the country as the rebels and their allies moved on Aden, Yemeni and Egyptian military officials said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Iran is crossing red lines and is destabilizing the region. Anyone thinking iran is some naive toothless toddler & GCC is the big bad wolf is simply politically too ignorant living in his own cocoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## الأعرابي

CHI RULES said:


> All muslims should shed tears and unite to stop blood shed in Muslim Umah whether they are *Sunnis,Shia or Wahabis.* KSA and Iran have equal responsibility.
> 
> Nothing to laugh as sectarian violence will destroy and in fact has destroyed most Muslim powers around Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

So the West is covertly aiding the Shias in Iraq-Syria, and overtly supporting the Sunnis in Yemen. Never mind what name the media has given them.


----------



## Hindustani78

FAILAKA ISLAND, Kuwait (March 25, 2015) Explosive ordinance personnel trigger an underwater charge to simulate indirect fire during a simulated amphibious assault at Failaka Island, Kuwait, during Exercise Eagle Resolve 2015. Exercise Eagle Resolve affords 29 partner nations the opportunity to train together to address the regional challenges associated with asymmetric and unconventional warfare in a multinational environment. (U.S. Air Force photo by 1st Lt. Hope R. Cronin/Released)




FAILAKA ISLAND, Kuwait (March 25, 2015) Qatari and Kuwaiti helicopters fly over the Arabian Gulf as a U.S. Navy landing craft air cushion vehicle transports ground forces during a simulated amphibious assault on Failaka Island, Kuwait, during Exercise Eagle Resolve 2015. The exercise affords 29 partner nations the opportunity to address the regional challenges associated with asymmetric/unconventional warfare in a multinational environment. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Jared Marquis/Released)




FAILAKA ISLAND, Kuwait (March 24, 2015) Landing craft air cushions from Assault Craft Unit 4 arrive on the beach during preparations for Eagle Resolve 2015. Eagle Resolve is a multilateral exercise designed to enhance regional cooperative defense efforts of the Gulf Cooperation Council nations and U.S. Central Command. (




FAILAKA ISLAND, Kuwait (March 23, 2015) Kuwaiti soldiers trail behind M113 armored personnel carriers during a rehearsal for a simulated amphibious assault at Failaka Island, Kuwait, during Exercise Eagle Resolve. Exercise Eagle Resolve 2015 affords 29 partner nations the opportunity to train together to address the regional challenges associated with asymmetric and unconventional warfare in a multinational environment. (U.S. Air Force photo by 1st Lt. Hope R. Cronin/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

CHI RULES said:


> All muslims should shed tears and unite to stop blood shed in Muslim Umah whether they are Sunnis,Shia or Wahabis. KSA and Iran have equal responsibility.
> 
> Nothing to laugh as sectarian violence will destroy and in fact has destroyed most Muslim powers around Israel


You should also have said this when thanks to Iranian support Assad killed 300 000 women and children with their barrel bombs they dropped on neighborhoods. We have to be realistic about Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Basel

Kamal_dbk said:


> not sure if trolling are you comparing houthis with the egyptian navy ?



What capabilities Egyptian Navy has? and what capabilities they are displaying now?


----------



## Superboy

atatwolf said:


> You should also have said this when thanks to Iranian support Assad killed 300 000 women and children with their barrel bombs they dropped on neighborhoods. We have to be realistic about Iran.




This number is disputed. SOHR says this is the number. SOHR is 1 guy in London. How accurate is he? My guess is not very. NAF says they killed 30,000 Ukrainian soldiers. Doesn't make it true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yemen Houthi rebels advance despite Saudi-led air strikes| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Gabriel92 said:


> Ground offensive ? Soon ?



Probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

asad71 said:


> So the West is covertly aiding the Shias in Iraq-Syria, and overtly supporting the Sunnis in Yemen. Never mind what name the media has given them.



Yes because they don't want a strong Sunni front either. So the Shia front helps balance power in region. If Sunni front takes control/influence of Syria/Yemen it will be assumed as a threat by West. That with Iraq, it would mean Sunni empire. Which West will immediately attack. There is actually hadith that there will be alliance with West against an enemy in Persia and even maybe beyond that. The hadith further states after this war immediately we will get attacked by the West and that's when the great massacres begin. Some hadith say 1/3 of Sham(Egypt Lebanon Palestine Syria) population will die in that war. And Mahdi will be around that time.


----------



## GBU-28

Gabriel92 said:


> Ground offensive ? Soon ?



A bit early I would have thought.

Need to soften them up a bit more with airstrikes.


----------



## The SC

Superboy said:


> If he is legitimate then he should step down because his presidential term has ended.


How come Nathanyahu is elected for a 4th term?


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> Yes because they don't want a strong Sunni front either. So the Shia front helps balance power in region. If Sunni front takes control/influence of Syria/Yemen it will be assumed as a threat by West. That with Iraq, it would mean Sunni empire. Which West will immediately attack. There is actually hadith that there will be alliance with West against an enemy in Persia and even maybe beyond that. The hadith further states after this war immediately we will get attacked by the West and that's when the great massacres begin. Some hadith say 1/3 of Sham(Egypt Lebanon Palestine Syria) population will die in that war. And Mahdi will be around that time.



How do you explain the US supporting Saddam against Iran in the 80's?

And the US being anti-Hezbollah and wanting to remove them from Lebanon with the disarmament resolution.

And training up Sunni rebels against Assad.

Not exactly anti-Sunni moves by the US there.



The SC said:


> How come Nathanyahu is elected for a 4th term?



Because he's been elected.

A proper election, not a mickey mouse one.


----------



## Superboy

GBU-28 said:


> And training up Sunni rebels against Assad.




Most soldiers in Syrian army are Sunnis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hezbollah going on anti-Palestinian rant right now regarding situation in Yemen. 

Hassan Nasrallah is speaking in name of Iran, expressing dissappointment at Abbas's decision to support Saudi campaign. But he tied this to Gaza and proposed a question of what will our reaction be in next attack on Gaza(meaning we won't care). Which isn't a problem to us. Our ties with Iranian led axis are completely non-exisistent. At least with Hamas. 

This is typical Arab behavior when they're powerless, they begin bashing us Palestinians. Because Iran is pissed off at situation in Yemen and can't respond at all, it's making Hezbollah condemn Palestinians. Because Palestinians are even more powerless. What we Palestinians want is to keep us out of your sectarian proxy regional war. We can take care of ourselves. But stop mentioning us and don't involve us or blame us for your situation in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Superboy said:


> People uprose against Gaddafi when Gaddafi was 69 years old. People uprose against Hadi when Hadi was 69 years old. Looks like people really don't want 70 years old presidents.


You forgot Hosni Mubarak.


----------



## Superboy

The SC said:


> You forgot Hosni Mubarak.




yeah but he was older when people uprose against him



Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah going on anti-Palestinian rant right now regarding situation in Yemen.
> 
> Hassan Nasrallah is speaking in name of Iran, expressing dissappointment at Abbas's decision to support Saudi campaign. But he tied this to Gaza and proposed a question of what will our reaction be in next attack on Gaza(meaning we won't care). Which isn't a problem to us. Our ties with Iranian led axis are completely non-exisistent. At least with Hamas.
> 
> This is typical Arab behavior when they're powerless, they begin bashing us Palestinians. Because Iran is pissed off at situation in Yemen and can't respond at all, it's making Hezbollah condemn Palestinians. Because Palestinians are even more powerless. What we Palestinians want is to keep us out of your sectarian proxy regional war. We can take care of ourselves. But stop mentioning us and don't involve us or blame us for your situation in the region.




Iran gave a lot of Sayyad rifles to Hamas which was crucial for fending off Israeli invasion last year. The least Hamas could do is protest Saudi invasion of Yemen.


----------



## 500

The SC said:


> How come Nathanyahu is elected for a 4th term?


1) Its not in row. He was kicked in 1999 elections and then came back.
2) None of his terms was full 4 years, each time his coalition collapsed in 2-3 years.
3) He never had absolute power. For example currently he controls only 30 seats out of 120 in Parliament. Plus independent press and courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Mosamania said:


> 4 Mig-29s shot down by the RSAF according to Al-Hadath on TV.



What capabilities Yemeni air force and air defense have?


----------



## Falcon29

Superboy said:


> Iran gave a lot of Sayyad rifles to Hamas which was crucial for fending off Israeli invasion last year. The least Hamas could do is protest Saudi invasion of Yemen.



Iran and Hamas have no ties at all. They ended in 2011. Those weapons were from before. And they're minor weapons aid. Hamas isn't going to get involved in anything.

All of their weapons today,none come from Hezbollah or Iran.

Only people who claim this are Israelis. Partially because propaganda against Iran. But also to save face when small independent group can take them on, it's embarrasing so they try to propoagate lies that it's because support from nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Full Moon said:


> KSA has launched air strikes against Houthis in Yemen at the early hours of today Thursday March 26th. Al Hazim Storm *عاصفة الحزم *is the name of this operation which includes the whole GCC as participants (except Oman). The operation will likely include Jordan, Egypt, Morocco, and perhaps Pakistan. Estimates show that 100 Saudi fighter jets were being used for the operation. The other significant participation came from the U.A.E with nearly 30 fighter jets.
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/w...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0



Which type of Saudi air force jets are used in strikes? are Tornados taking lead in strikes roles??


----------



## veg

Falcon29 said:


> Hezbollah going on anti-Palestinian rant right now regarding situation in Yemen.
> 
> Hassan Nasrallah is speaking in name of Iran, expressing dissappointment at Abbas's decision to support Saudi campaign. But he tied this to Gaza and proposed a question of what will our reaction be in next attack on Gaza(meaning we won't care). Which isn't a problem to us. Our ties with Iranian led axis are completely non-exisistent. At least with Hamas.
> 
> This is typical Arab behavior when they're powerless, they begin bashing us Palestinians. Because Iran is pissed off at situation in Yemen and can't respond at all, it's making Hezbollah condemn Palestinians. Because Palestinians are even more powerless.* What we Palestinians want is to keep us out of your sectarian proxy regional war. We can take care of ourselves. But stop mentioning us and don't involve us or blame us for your situation in the region.*



Brother, why don't you tell it to Palestinian President, who sided with Saudia?
Any how, such problems among brothers always arise and we should be wise enough to solve them in good manner.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> Which type of Saudi air force jets are used in strikes? are Tornados taking lead in strikes roles??


F 15E


----------



## OTTOMAN

very misleading title.... fact is that GCC has responded to the SOS calls of Yemeni president, as Iran revolution guards started killing Muslims, as they have done in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

_Immediately following the launch of Saudi-led Sunni Arab coalition attacks on the Houthi rebels in Yemen on March 26, 2015, Tehran – the patron of Yemen's Shi'ite Houthis, which provides them comprehensive military and financial support – threatened Saudi Arabia and warned that the attack would harm it to the point that its own regime would collapse. These threats were voiced by both of Iran's political camps._

_The website Khabar Online, which is affiliated with Iran's pragmatic camp, led by Expediency Council Chairman Ali Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani and President Hassan Rohani, called on the Houthis to launch an all-out attack on oil fields, tankers, and industrial facilities in Saudi Arabia, as well as to operate deep inside Saudi territory and conduct retaliatory strikes against Saudi interests in the Strait of Bab Al-Mandeb, the Red Sea, and even the Strait of Hormuz. The website also called on members of the resistance axis to use Saudi Arabia's focus on the Yemeni arena to inflict losses upon it in other Shi'ite-Sunni conflict zones in the Middle East such as Iraq, Syria, and Bahrain._

_Majlis National Security and Foreign Policy Committee member Kowsari Esmail estimated that the Saudi attack on Yemen would lead to the collapse of the Saudi regime, and called on the Saudi people to rise up against the Al-Saud regime, which he claims launched the attack against Yemen's Houthis on American-Israeli orders. The committee chairman, Ala Al-Din Boroujerdi, warned Saudi Arabia that the war would spill over into its own territory. Assembly of Experts member Ayatollah Abbas Kaabi predicted that Yemen would become a quagmire for Saudi Arabia, and that it would not succeed in imposing a Saudi-American puppet regime on the country._

_On his way to Switzerland for another round of talks with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif demanded to immediately halt Saudi Arabia's Sunni-Arab coalition attacks on Yemen._ 

*Khabar Online: The Houthis Now Have The Pretext To Launch Military Operations And Retaliatory Strikes In Saudi Arabia, Bab Al-Mandeb, The Red Sea, And Even The Strait Of Hormuz*

On March 26, 2015, the website Khabar Online published an article titled "The Attack on the Yemeni Revolution: The Arena Of Retaliation Stretches From Bab Al-Mandeb To The Strait Of Hormuz", which stated: "Despite the fact that Saudi Arabia gathered several countries... to ensure that the implications of its attack on the popular revolution in Yemen would be directed at a coalition of Arab countries, the consequences of this move will undoubtedly be directed at its own interests. The Saudi-Western front wants to restrict Ansar Allah to North Yemen and distance the Houthis from [the Strait of] Bab Al-Mandeb. [Therefore,] it is possible that they would go as far as splitting Yemen or occupying parts of the south to realize this goal... Now the Houthis also have the necessary pretext to launch military operations and retaliatory strikes deep inside Saudi territory, in Bab Al-Mandeb, the Red Sea, and even the Strait of Hormuz. The foremost high priority targets for them are the oil fields, tankers, and industry.

"The Saudis are unable to destroy the Houthis and the popular revolution in Yemen and the Houthis are unable to invade Saudi Arabia and destroy it. However, the Houthis have lived with such bombings for years. Two years ago, [ousted Yemeni president] 'Ali 'Abdallah Saleh bombed their mountain positions for months in coordination with Saudi Arabia, but the Houthis have only grown stronger [since then]. The Saudis in their ivory towers are undoubtedly more vulnerable than the Houthis and the Yemeni people.

"Riyadh's focus on Yemen and [their] high alert, which stems from the fear of Houthi retaliation, could reduce their attention and focus on the other fronts in the region, including Iraq, Syria, and Bahrain. This is a good opportunity for the other fronts to grow stronger against Saudi Arabia. The Saudis know full well that they cannot bear a war of attrition and it is possible that they will seek a mediator for a political compromise in Yemen. According to the famous saying, 'he who starts [the war] is not necessarily the one who ends it,' we must see whether the Houthis will be prepared to end this new chapter that the Saudis mistakenly started or not."

*Majlis Officials: The War Will Not Be Confined To Yemeni Territory; Saudi Arabia's Attack Will Lead To Its Own Collapse*

In an interview with the Fars news agency on March 26, 2015, Majlis National Security and Foreign Policy Committee member Kowsari Esmail, who is a former member of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), said: "In the first days, Saudi Arabia will be ostensibly successful, but it will undoubtedly suffer a blow that will lead to its collapse. The Saudi army is being aided by the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, and Egypt, but [the security of] these countries is itself questionable. America and Israel are the chief decision-makers of the Saudi military attack against Yemen and are in charge of the means and the policy planning on this matter. The Saudi people must protest since this attack will harm Saudi Arabia itself as well." 

Majlis National Security and Foreign Policy Committee Chairman Ala Al-Din Boroujerdi added that the attack was carried out with American authorization and that "Saudi Arabia is igniting a new war in the region as part of its disregard for and irresponsibility towards the problems of the Islamic ummah. The smoke from this fire will get in Saudi Arabia's eyes, since war is never confined to a single point."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Falcon29 said:


> Iran and Hamas have no ties at all. They ended in 2011. Those weapons were from before. And they're minor weapons aid. Hamas isn't going to get involved in anything.
> 
> All of their weapons today,none come from Hezbollah or Iran.
> 
> Only people who claim this are Israelis. Partially because propaganda against Iran. But also to save face when small independent group can take them on, it's embarrasing so they try to propoagate lies that it's because support from nations.



Hamas and Iran have been flirting again in recent months.

Even Hamas and Hezbollah were sending each other love letters again trying to mend their differences over Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Reports that former president and full time traitor Saleh has escaped from his home to the Russian embassy in San'aa, unconfirmed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

PATHAN786KING said:


> F 15E



Did KSA have "E" model of F-15s? although they have Tornado GR-4s awesome ground strike jet, are they using those too?


----------



## Falcon29

veg said:


> Brother, why don't you tell it to Palestinian President, who sided with Saudia?
> Any how, such problems among brothers always arise and we should be wise enough to solve them in good manner.



Abbas doesn't represent us. He's an Israeli/US enforced dictator. Hezbollah knows that so why make such comments. We already did elections and Hamas won but whole world rejected and kept abbas in power. They bribe Abbas to do nothing about occupation and at same time provide security for him otherwise Palestinians would overthrow him long ago. Not much we can do because Arab nations also support him.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> Did KSA have "E" model of F-15s? although they have Tornado GR-4s awesome ground strike jet, are they using those too?


according news RSAF using 100 jets all type of air typhone tornado and F 15


----------



## Falcon29

GBU-28 said:


> Hamas and Iran have been flirting again in recent months.
> 
> Even Hamas and Hezbollah were sending each other love letters again trying to mend their differences over Syria.



No, Iran wants Hamas to have certain positions so no breakthrough occured. Iran and Hezbollah have their interests. Our interests are Palestinian and we can take care of our selves. But that's excuses you Israelis make because you can't defeat besiseged independent Hamas for 9 years now.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Falcon29 said:


> Abbas doesn't represent us. He's an Israeli/US enforced dictator. Hezbollah knows that so why make such comments. We already did elections and Hamas won but whole world rejected and kept abbas in power. They bribe Abbas to do nothing about occupation and at same time provide security for him otherwise Palestinians would overthrow him long ago. Not much we can do because Arab nations also support him.


I saw a poll recently in which more palestinians said they would vote for PA than for Hamas, I don't have link to it readily available but I'm sure you can find it with a Google search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## veg

OTTOMAN said:


> very misleading title.... fact is that GCC has responded to the SOS calls of Yemeni president, as Iran revolution guards started killing Muslims, as they have done in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya etc.



O please Turkish brother, stop this Munafiqat. 
It was Saudia who sent troops to Bahrian, where Shia majority only wanted to have equal rights as Army and other security and government jobs are forbidden for them. And Turkey and Erdogan didn't utter a single word against it.
In Syria too, majority of Sunnies are with Assad. Even the polls from Western countries and Arab countries also accepted this fact. While the opposition is scattered from nationalists to extreme religious groups like ISIS. In open elections, none of them has any chance to beat President Assad.


----------



## Basel

Zarvan said:


> *Saudi wages ‘Decisive Storm’ to save Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the Saudi special security forces take part in a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)
> Text size legitimate President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.
> 
> A Saudi air campaign was launched overnight which has already resulted in the elimination of several Houthi leaders.
> 
> Yemen air space is currently under full control of the Saudi Royal Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Saudi security forces gesture during a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)
> 
> As the operation continues, a coalition of all GCC countries, barring Oman, is taking part in the campaign, including Sudan,Egypt, Morocco, Jordan and Pakistan.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has deployed 100 fighter jets, 150,000 soldiers and other navy units, Al Arabiya News Channel reported.
> 
> *Infographic: The 'Decisive Storm' coalition*
> 
> 
> 
> (Design by Farwa Rizwan/ Al Arabiya News)
> 
> *White House backs campaign*
> The White House has voiced support for the campaign against the Houthis. Saudi Arabia’s Ambassador to Washington Adel al-Jubeir announced the kingdom had launched a military operation involving air strikes in Yemen against Houthi fighters who have tightened their grip on the southern city of Aden where Hadi had taken refuge.
> 
> 
> Jubeir told reporters that a 10-country coalition had joined in the military campaign in a bid “to protect and defend the legitimate government” of Hadi.
> 
> “We will do whatever it takes in order to protect the legitimate government of Yemen from falling,” Jubeir said.
> 
> The U.S. has said it is coordinating closely with Saudi Arabia.
> 
> “President Obama has authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to GCC-led military operations,” National Security Council spokeswoman Bernadette Meehan said in a statement, referring to the Gulf Cooperation Council.
> 
> The Saudi-led military coalition declared Yemen’s airspace as a “restricted area” after King Salman bin Abdulaziz ordered the airstrikes on the Iran-backed Houthi militia on Thursday at 12 a.m. Riyadh time.
> 
> Yemeni forces and loyalists to Hadi have already managed to control Aden airport from Houthi militias, Al Arabiya News Channel reported citing sources.
> 
> Hadi, who has remained in Aden, is in high spirits after thelaunch of the operation against the Houthi rebel group opposed to his rule, an aide said.
> 
> *‘Repel Houthi aggression’*
> *Saudi Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman had warned Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Yemen’s former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, against advancing toward Aden.*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *A member of the Saudi security forces stands guard as other demonstrate their skills during a military exercise in Arar, near Saudi Arabia's northern border with Iraq March 18, 2015. (File: Reuters)*
> 
> *The Houthis have joined force with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen.*
> 
> *Operation ‘Decisive Storm’ to continue*
> *Yemeni Foreign Minister Riad Yassine told Al Arabiya News Channel that the operations would continue until the Houthis agree to join peace talks and backtrack on all measures taken since their occupation of the capital Sanaa last September.*
> 
> *“We do not recognize any of what happened after September 21,” Yassine told Al Arabiya News, saying the military operation would help the southern Yemenis “regain confidence.”*
> 
> *Demonstrations reportedly broke out in Yemen’s Hadramout and Aden in support of the Saudi airstrikes on the Houthi militia.*
> 
> *The military operation came shortly after Arab Gulf states, barring Oman, announced that they have decided to “repel Houthi aggression” in neighboring Yemen, following a request from Hadi.*
> 
> *In their joint statement Saudi Arabia, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait said they “decided to repel Houthi militias, al-Qaeda and ISIS [Islamic State of Iraq and Syria] in the country.”*
> 
> *The Gulf states warned that the Houthi coup in Yemen represented a “major threat” to the region’s stability.*
> 
> *The Gulf states also accused the Iranian-backed militia of conducting military drills on the border of Saudi Arabia with “heavy weapons.”*
> 
> *In an apparent reference to Iran, the Gulf statement said the “Houthi militia is backed by regional powers in order for it to be their base of influence.”*
> 
> *The Gulf states said they had monitored the situation and the Houthi coup in Yemen with “great pain” and accused the Shiite militia of failing to respond to warnings from the United Nations Security Council as well as the GCC.*
> 
> *The statement stressed that the Arab states had sought over the previous period to restore stability in Yemen, noting the last initiative to host peace talks under the auspices of the GCC.*
> 
> *Call for U.N. action*
> *In a letter sent the U.N. Security Council seen by Al Arabiya News, Hadi requested “immediate support for the legitimate authority with all means and necessary measures to protect Yemen, and repel the aggression of the Houthi militia that is expected at any time on the city of Aden and the province of Taiz, Marib, al-Jouf [and] an-Baidah.”*
> 
> *In his letter Hadi said such support was also needed to control “the missile capability that was looted” by the Houthi militias.*
> 
> *Hadi also told the Council that he had requested from the Arab Gulf states and the Arab League “immediate support with all means and necessary measures, including the military intervention to protect Yemen and its people from the ongoing Houthi aggression.”*
> 
> *Read also: Saudi warplanes bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
> 
> *Read also: King Salman orders airstrikes against Houthis*
> 
> *Read also: Yemeni forces retake Aden airport*
> 
> *Read also: UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan deploy warplanes against Houthis*
> 
> *Read also: Ambassador al-Jubeir: ‘Having Yemen fail cannot be an option’*
> 
> *Read also: Reports: top Houhti military commanders killed in Saudi airstrikes*
> 
> *Last Update: Thursday, 26 March 2015 KSA 10:51 - GMT 07:51*



Please provide links which confirm that Pakistan is providing Air and Naval support in this mission?


----------



## The SC

500 said:


> 1) Its not in row. He was kicked in 1999 elections and then came back.
> 2) None of his terms was full 4 years, each time his coalition collapsed in 2-3 years.
> 3) He never had absolute power. For example currently he controls only 30 seats out of 120 in Parliament. Plus independent press and courts.


And that makes him more legitimate than Assad? Assad too held elections supervised by outsiders and won them twice in the last few years. Democracy is not measured by parliament seats but mostly by the will of the common people like it was shown in Syria. I am neutral in these cases but truth prevails. None of this Syrian turmoil would have happened if Assad was pro Usrael.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

To be clear, Pakistan is not involved in this operation but they said they would be ready to defend Saudi Arabia if it was attacked by anyone (the U.S. also said that). But as of now, they're not involved in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> I saw a poll recently in which more palestinians said they would vote for PA than for Hamas, I don't have link to it readily available but I'm sure you can find it with a Google search.



No, the most recent poll says 71% will vote for Hamas. And 39% for Ismail Haniyeh to be president. Marwan Barghouti would win but he's in prison and wasn't included in polls. For seats, majority over 80% will go to Hamas and Islamic Jihad. I don't know why you insist that Hamas is some thuggish entity or something. Hamas was elected by us and is supported by us. They are our legitimate representatives. I am Palestinian and know this, you don't anything about Palestine at all. No matter what anyone does we will never exchange them. Accept reality of their rule. For past 3 weeks Hamas has begged PA for elections and PA rejected and made many excuses to avoid elections.


----------



## Decisive Storm

Basel said:


> Did KSA have "E" model of F-15s? although they have Tornado GR-4s awesome ground strike jet, are they using those too?



KSA has 70 F-15S and soon will recieve 80 more of its own version of F-15 called F-15 SA (Saudi Advanced).

48 Typhoons delivered from 72 ordered (they are already in operation and even participated in last year big parade), with an option of another 72 Typhoons (probably will be produced in KSA).

82 Tornado.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

Rakan.SA said:


> the navy is already there!
> the report is talking about ground troops



what Naval vessel Pakistan have committed please elaborate.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Russia slams Saudi war of aggression on Yemen
*
Russia has censured the Saudi military aggression against Yemen, saying the offensive is not the right way to settle the crisis in the Arab country.

“Such a scenario cannot lead to the conflict’s settlement by definition. By the way, a peaceful settlement of disputes is a UN Charter requirement,” said Russian Foreign Ministry Spokesman Alexander Lukashevich on Thursday as cited in an Interfax report.

The Russian official warned the United States and other countries backing the operation against Yemen of its serious consequences for regional security.

“This is a very serious threat to regional security while the conflict in Syria hasn’t been settled and conflict areas exist actually throughout the entire region of the Middle East and North Africa,” Lukashevich said at a news briefing in Moscow, reacting to the support announced by Washington for the military aggression against Yemen.

“The armed methods of resolving internal Yemeni problems are categorically unacceptable. We will be working with the Yemeni parties and the countries involved in this operation, including on the UN forum, in order to stop this rampancy as soon as possible,” he added.

The Russian official also called on all parties to the Yemeni conflict and their foreign allies to halt any sort of military engagement immediately.

“We deem it extremely important that all parties to the Yemen conflict and their external allies immediately stop any forms of military action and abandon attempts to attain their ends through weapons,” said the Russian Foreign Ministry in a commentary posted on its official website on Thursday, adding, “We are convinced that the underlying conflicts existing in Yemen can be settled only based on a broad nationwide dialogue.”





_Yemeni civilians and security forces stand at the site of a Saudi airstrike near Sana’a Airport on March 26, 2015. ©AFP_

Similar concerns were also raised by European Union foreign policy chief, Federica Mogherini, on Thursday, saying the latest clashes in Yemen risks causing “serious regional consequences.”

“The latest events in Yemen have dramatically worsened the already fragile situation in the country and risk having serious regional consequences,” Mogherini said in a statement.

Saudi Arabia’s warplanes invaded the Sana’a International Airport and a military air base nearby on Thursday. Reports say over a dozen civilians were killed in the airstrikes.

Meanwhile, the Russian Embassy in Sana’a announced that there were no immediate plans to evacuate Russian citizens from Yemen due to the deteriorating situation of the impoverished Arab country.

“As there have been very few requests from Russian citizens - they are singular - we are not planning any evacuation measures or actions either in relation to the embassy employees or Russian citizens living in Yemen,” said Russian Embassy spokesman, Timofei Bokov.

Moreover, a Russian expert in Oriental studies who has just returned from Yemen said the military aggression against Yemen will trigger “a large-scale conflict in the region” likely leading to a Saudi defeat.

“In my opinion, the military campaign will be absolutely unsuccessful for the Saudis. I have no faith in the ability of the Saudis to achieve something in Yemen. The Army of Saudi Arabia is really nothing: there is emptiness behind [its] beautiful [military] gear,” said Leonid Isayeve of the Higher School of Economic pedagogue.





_Saudi Defense Minister Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdul Aziz (C) meets with Saudi Air Force officers on March 26, 2015 to discuss plans of the military invasion of Yemen at the command and control center of the air force in Riyadh. © AFP_

“This army is inferior to the Yemenis by its combat readiness. The Saudi army has never fought anyone in its history. They simply cannot do that," he added, as quoted in an Interfax report on Thursday.

“If they decide that Yemen should strike back on Saudi Arabia, Ansarullah will not be the only movement to fight, the entire population of Yemen will get involved, and that is serious,” the Russian expert underlined, noting “I think that unless the Saudis come to their senses, their actions may lead to a large-scale conflict and I am positive that victory will not be won by the countries that get involved in the war against Yemen.”

Saudi Ambassador to Washington Adel al-Jubair said on Wednesday that his country had started to deliver airstrikes against the Houthis in the Yemeni capital city of Sana’a.

The blatant invasion of Yemen’s sovereignty by Saudi government comes against a backdrop of total silence on the part of international bodies, especially the United Nations. The world body has so far failed to show any reaction whatsoever to violation of the sovereignty of one of its members by Riyadh.

PressTV-Russia slams Saudi invasion of Yemen


----------



## Basel

Hechmi Seif said:


> KSA has 70 F-15S and soon will recieve 80 more of its own version of F-15 called F-15 SA (Saudi Advanced).



Are they advance version of "E" model, as "E" model is the real beast in strike role with secondary air dominance role?


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> Iran and Hamas have no ties at all. They ended in 2011. Those weapons were from before. And they're minor weapons aid. Hamas isn't going to get involved in anything.
> 
> All of their weapons today,none come from Hezbollah or Iran.
> 
> Only people who claim this are Israelis. Partially because propaganda against Iran. But also to save face when small independent group can take them on, it's embarrasing so they try to propoagate lies that it's because support from nations.


You are hiding behind civilians and then you say look Israeli's can't take us. If they want to they can blast you all alway. They have the firepower but it would damage their international reputation. Please leave the Palestinian issue out of this thread. Nobody is talking about this besides you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The SC said:


> And that makes him more legitimate than Assad?


Of course. 



> Assad too held elections supervised by outsiders and won them twice in the last few years. Democracy is not measured by parliament seats but mostly by the will of the common people like it was shown in Syria. I am neutral in these cases but truth prevails. None of this Syrian turmoil would have happened if Assad was pro Usrael.


Assad elections were complete joke. Here strictly mathematical proof:

Syrian elections comedy

P.S. Your "neutrality" shows, when u can't even spell Israel properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Decisive Storm

Basel said:


> Are they advance version of "E" model, as "E" model is the real beast in strike role with secondary air dominance role?



Of course for air dominance role & yes it is based on F-15E Srike Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> what Naval vessel Pakistan have committed please elaborate.


3 naval ships already there for blockade


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> Which ones? F-22Ps don't have endurance (around 25 days in defensive role) to be there for long and all other ships (leaving OHP) are not fully operational now they are hardly point air defense ships now, which means that PN is now at acute shortage of surface combatants.
> 
> These days PN is in really bad shape to do this kind of job specially in distance water, it need new advance and powerful ships ASAP.
> 
> Pakistan should keep away from others wars, no one will come to help us and no one respect us. We should keep upgrading our military and economic capabilities and clear our home first.


are you saying that PN havr only one ship ? come on sir


----------



## The SC

500 said:


> Of course.
> 
> 
> Assad elections were complete joke. Here strictly mathematical proof:
> 
> Syrian elections comedy
> 
> P.S. Your "neutrality" shows, when u can't even spell Israel properly.



We can say the comedy fits Usraeli elections perfectly.
I am just calling you by your real name Usrael...no spelling errors!

Some news about Usrael participating in the Yemeni airstrikes, any confirmation? I know you have a big Yemeni Jewish community.


----------



## Basel

PATHAN786KING said:


> are you saying that PN havr only one ship ? come on sir



If 3 F-22Ps are in ops near Yemen then yes only one fully operational F-22P is left for defense and it will have support from 4-5 nearly retired Type-21s which only had SAMs in April-2014 (don't know now what is there status) and one OHP which is not a fully armed ship now.

It also means that the defense responsibility is now heavily on P-3s with other MPA, Missile Crafts, and Subs.


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Saudi FM Prince Saud al-Faisal, in response to the invitation of Ali Abdullah Saleh for dialogue : What is happening now is some kind of dialogue, can not all dialogues be on the table.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

Yemeni sources:

Egyptian Navy destroys weapons cache belonging to Saleh military/Houthis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> If 3 F-22Ps are in ops near Yemen then yes only one fully operational F-22P is left for defense and it will have support from 4-5 nearly retired Type-21s which only had SAMs in April-2014 (don't know now what is there status) and one OHP which is not a fully armed ship now.
> 
> It also means that the defense responsibility is now heavily on P-3s with other MPA, Missile Crafts, and Subs.


nothing to worry world is not going any where and yamen is not far from us


----------



## Basel

PATHAN786KING said:


> nothing to worry world is not going any where and yamen is not far from us



Really, Yemen is not far from our coast?? It is very stupid move by our Govt. to send military support to oil rich armed forces of GCC, we have our own issues and our coast line is vulnerable from east as Modi can play games in this time.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> Really, Yemen is not far from our coast?? It is very stupid move by our Govt. to send military support to oil rich armed forces of GCC, we have our own issues and our coast line is vulnerable from east as Modi can play games in this time.


soon egypt sub join saudi navy then all 3 naval ships back


----------



## Decisive Storm

*To the countries' leaders of Decisive Storm Op. thank you very much.

Yemen - Taiz - 27/03/2015.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Basel

PATHAN786KING said:


> soon egypt sub join saudi navy then all 3 naval ships back



Please provide credible links to confirm all what you have posted, so one can believe.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> Please provide credible links to confirm all what you have posted, so one can believe.


if you read all previous comment on thread you will find out


----------



## Basel

PATHAN786KING said:


> if you read all previous comment on thread you will find out



I m talking about links for what you have claimed in your posts.


----------



## Frogman

Basel said:


> What capabilities Egyptian Navy has? and what capabilities they are displaying now?



As far as we've been told Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates and Ambassedor MkIII Fast Missile Craft have been deployed.

OHP 

Type: Frigate
Displacement: 4,100 long tons (4,200 t) full load
Length: 408 ft (124 m) waterline,
445 ft (136 m) overall,
453 ft (138 m) for "long-hull" frigates
Beam: 45 ft (14 m)
Draft: 22 ft (6.7 m)
Propulsion: 2 × General Electric LM2500-30 gas turbines generating 41,000 shp (31 MW) through a single shaft andvariable pitch propeller
2 × Auxiliary Propulsion Units, 350 hp(260 kW) retractable electric azimuth thrusters for maneuvering and docking.
Speed: over 29 knots (54 km/h)
Range: 4,500 nmi (8,300 km; 5,200 mi) at 20 knots (37 km/h; 23 mph)
Complement: 176
Sensors and
processing systems: *Radar:* AN/SPS-49, AN/SPS-55, Mk 92 fire control system
*Sonar:* SQS-56, SQR-19 Towed Array
Electronic warfare
and decoys: SLQ-32(V)2, Flight III with sidekick,
Mark 36 SRBOC
AN/SLQ-25 Nixie
Armament: One single-arm Mk 13 Missile Launcher with a 40-missile magazine that contains SM-1MR anti-aircraft guided missiles and Harpoon anti-ship missiles. Removed from the U.S. Navy ships starting in 2003, due to the retirement of the SM-1 missile from American service
Mk 38 Mod 2 Naval Gun Systems installed on platforms over the removed MK 13 launchers

Two triple Mark 32 Anti-submarine warfare torpedo tubes with Mark 46 orMark 50 anti-submarine warfaretorpedoes
One OTO Melara 76 mm/62 caliber naval gun
One 20 mm Phalanx CIWS rapid-fire cannon
Eight Hsiung Feng II SSM or four HF-2 and 4 HF-3 supersonic AShM, plus 2 Bofors 40mm/L70 guns (on Taiwanese vessels only) 
On the back of them the Egyptian Navy operates:-

The SH-2G Super Seasprite, manufactured by Kaman Aerospace, was the US Navy's front-line intermediate-weight helicopter. A total of 16 SH-2G helicopters were operational in two US Navy squadrons, HSL-94 and HSL-84. First flight of the SH-2G was in 1985 and it entered service with the US Navy in 1993. The SH-2G Super Seasprite was retired from service with the US Navy Air Reserve in May 2001.

The Super Seasprite SH-2G can be equipped for anti-submarine warfare(ASW), anti-surface warfare (ASuW), over-the-horizon-targeting airborne mine countermeasures (AMCM), surveillance, search and rescue (SAR) and covert operations.

In November 2014, Kaman signed a contract with General Dynamics Canada to remanufacture and modernise four SH-2G helicopters for the Peruvian Navy. The contractual scope also includes operational support for the fifth SH-2G helicopter.

*Cockpit*
The SH-2G has a three-man crew: two pilots and a sensor operator (SENSO). However, it can also be flown by a single pilot and SENSO, due to the flexible integrated tactical avionics system (ITAS) designed by Kaman and Northrop Grumman (formerly Litton) Guidance & Controls. ITAS is driven by dual mission data processors and uses two dual 1553B databuses to integrate sensors, weapons, communications and navigation equipment.

The glass cockpit has four-colour multifunction displays and new centre console, which has two smart display units to simplify data entry by the pilot and the SENSO.


*SH-2G weapons*
The SH-2G can be armed with Raytheon AGM-65 Maverick infrared imaging or TV-guided, Penguin infrared imaging, radar-guided Improved Sea Skua and laser-designated Hellfire missiles.

The SH-2G is cleared for MK-44, MK-46 and MK-50 torpedoes, and is compatible with a wide range of European ASW weapons.

The Royal New Zealand Navy's SH-2Gs have been fitted with the Fabrique Nationale (FN) MAG-58M 7.62mm machine gun as an urgent operational requirement. First operational deployment with the gun was in May 2008.

*Super Seasprite countermeasures*
The SH-2G (A) for Australia has Northrop Grumman AN/ALR-93 electronic protection measures, ATK AN/AAR-47 missile warning system, BAE Systems North America (formerly Sanders) AN/ALQ-144 infrared jammers and twin BAE Systems Integrated Defense Solutions (formerly Tracor) AN/ALE-39 flare and chaff dispensers. The SH-2G's for New Zealand are fitted with Northrop Grumman LR-100 ESM.

*Sensors*
The Northrop Grumman LN-66HP multimode radar provides the helicopter with ASW, ASuW and anti-ship surveillance and targeting (ASST) capabilities. Alternative multi-mode radar fits available include Northrop Grumman LN-66 HP Enhanced, BAE Systems Seaspray and Telephonics APS-143 advanced search radar. Chosen by New Zealand, the APS-143 has an optional inverse synthetic aperture (ISAR) mode.

The Raytheon AN/AAQ-16 FLIR (forward-looking infrared) is available with a laser designator. The SH-2Gs for New Zealand are fitted with a FLIR Systems AN/AAQ-22 thermal imager.

The SH-2 Seasprite helicopter relays acoustic data from sonobuoys back to the host ship for processing via AKT-22 datalink. On the SH-2G, an autonomous submarine hunting capability has been introduced using computing devices, such as the UYS-503 onboard acoustic processor, to analyse returns from its own buoys.


The Northrop Grumman ASN-150 tactical navigation (TACNAV) system displays a refined tactical plot and downlinks the picture to its own ship or other ASW platforms.

For the Egyptian requirement, the SH-2G (E) is equipped with L-3 Communications AN/AQS-18A active dipping sonar and digital hover coupler.

*Magic lantern airborne laser mine detection system*
The SH-2G Super Seasprite was the first helicopter qualified with the Kaman Magic Lantern airborne laser mine detection system. In 1996, the US Navy took delivery of the Kaman Magic Lantern laser mine detection system, which was fitted on the Super Seasprite for airborne mine countermeasures (AMCM) missions.

The Magic Lantern pod uses a blue-green laser and charge-coupled device (CCD) cameras to sweep the ocean from the surface to below the keel depth of warships. Magic Lantern provides mine classification symbology and video imagery on the existing ASN-1 50 displays.

*Engines*
SH-2G is fitted with General Electric T700-GE-401 engines. The T700-401 is rated 1,412shp. Second-generation composite main rotor blades (CMRB2) have been fitted on the Super Seasprite, which incorporate filament-wound, S-glass spars, glass skins, aramid honeycomb cores and aramid trailing edges.

*SH-2G performance*
The SH-2G can climb at the rate of 10.51m/s. The maximum and cruise speed of the aircraft are 277km/h and 222km/h respectively. The range is 1,000km and service ceiling is 6,217m. It can loiter in air for a maximum of 5.3h.


In 1995, Egypt ordered ten SH-2G (E) equipped with dipping sonar and a digital hover coupler under a foreign military sale agreement (FMSA) with the US Navy. Deliveries began in 1997 and were completed in 1998. Egypt lost one aircraft during a sea crash in 2006.

In August 2005, the Egyptian Air Force awarded a $5.3m contract to Kaman to modernise two SH-2G (E) Super Seasprite helicopters with an option to include two more aircraft. The two upgraded SH-2G (E) aircraft were delivered in February 2009.

Upgrades included the addition of a digital automatic flight control system (DAFCS), FLIR systems, health and usage monitoring systems (HUMS), ALE-47 countermeasures dispensing, APN-194 radar altimeter and AHS-1000 attitude heading referencing systems (AHRS)


Ambassador MkIII

Type: Missile boat
Displacement: 500 t (490 long tons; 550 short tons)[2][4]
Length: 60.6 m (198 ft 10 in)
Beam: 10 m (32 ft 10 in)
Draft: 2 m (6 ft 7 in)
Installed power: 3 × MTU diesels,[5] 30,000 hp(22 MW)
Propulsion: 4 shafts
Speed: 41 knots (76 km/h)[6]
Range: 2,000 nmi (3,700 km; 2,300 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Endurance: 8 days at sea
Complement: 36 (8 officers, 10 chief petty officers, and 18 ratings), 38[7]
Sensors and
processing systems: Thales Nederland Scout (I/J band) radar
EADS TRS-3D radar, built byRaytheon
I and K dual-band fire control radar
Link ASN 150, LinkYE, Link 14, andLink 11 data links
IFF
Lightweight Shipboard Electro-Optical Combat Management System/Fire Control
Electronic warfare
and decoys: 4 × chaff/IR launchers
ESM/ECM
Armament: 8 × RGM-84 Boeing Harpoon SSM Block 1G in 2 quad canister launchers
1 × General Dynamics/OTO Melara Mk 75 76 mm/62 Super Rapid DP gun
1 × Mk 31 Mod 3 RIM-116 RAM (21 missiles)
1 × Raytheon Mk 15 Mod 21 Phalanx (Block 1B) 20 mm Phalanx CIWS
2 × deck-mounted 7.62 mm M60 machine guns[1]

*Fast missile craft (FMC) design and features*
VT Halter Marine originally designed the patrol boat in December 2005 under a $29m contract from the US Navy. It was designed in collaboration with Lockheed Martin.


The 779t, 63m-long FMC has high speed and manoeuvrability. Its beam is 10m and draft is 2m. Aluminium is used for superstructure to reduce the overall weight, maintenance and radar signature. Its hull is made of steel.

The FMC is designed to resist radar detection. It incorporates ship signature control technology. The ship is equipped with several sensors and combat systems for electronic, anti-aircraft and anti-surface warfare capabilities.

*Ambassador IV-Class craft weapons / missiles / guns*
The Egyptian Ambassador IV craft is armed with eight RGM-84L BoeingHarpoon surface-to-surface missiles, (SSM) Block II missiles, one Oto Melara MK75 76mm/62 Super Rapid DP gun, one MK31 Raytheon Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) system with MK49 guided missile launching system (GMLS).

The vessel also contains a MK44 MOD 2 Block 1 guided missile round pack that can support 21 canister-mounted missiles, one Raytheon MK15 Mod 21 Phalanx Block 1B 20mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) and two deck-mounted 7.62mm M60 machine guns.

*Propulsion / performance*
The vessel is powered by three Tognum MTU diesel engines supplied by Detroit Diesel, three generators, three propellers and three shafts.

The propulsion system generates a total power of 30,000shp (22,380kW) providing a maximum speed of 41kt. The vessel has a range of 2,000nm at 15kt. The mission endurance of the FMC is eight days at sea.

*Communications / radar / combat management systems*
The FMC vessel is equipped with Thales Naval Nederland Scout (I/J band) radar, MRR-3D ES radar for surface and air surveillance and I and K dual-band fire control radar from DRS Radar Systems.

It is also fitted with a Thales Naval Nederlands Link ASN 150, LinkYE, Link 14, and Link 11 datalinks, identification, friend or foe (IFF) identification systems, Lockheed Martin's lightweight shipboard electro-optical combat management system and the L-3 Communications Brashear fire control system.

DRS Radar Systems provided its Scout navigation radar, 3D long-range multirole radar for air / surface search, in addition to the Thales Tacticos combat management system and Sting optronic director. L-3 Communications provided the integrated communications system (ICS).

The countermeasures of the vessel include Argon ST WBR-2000 electronics support measures / electronic countermeasures (ESM/ECM) suite and four MK32 chaf f/ IR launchers from BAE Systems land and armament systems division.

Wherever they go the Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade go with either by land sea or air

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frogman said:


> So why didn't the Iranian Navy secure Bab Almandab and the Gulf of Aden then? Surely the more capable and infinitely more ballsy Iranian Navy wouldn't have been intimidated by Egypt's frigates, state of the art fast missile craft, submarines and its Exocet armed M2Ks or even Harpoon armed 16s!
> 
> Surely they would have prevented Egypt from imposing a naval blockade which stops Iran from aiding their allies!
> 
> For all your posturing the only thing the Iranian forces and the Iranian regime are doing is sitting with their collective thumbs up their arses!
> 
> You can see it on this forum, realising that you can't supply the Houthis you're simply wishing and hoping for an insurgency to bog down the coalition forces (even though they haven't committed troops yet). I know you want to save face but stop being pathetic!



Don't waste your time with you know what people. They live on a different planet. I guess this can happen when you grow up and live in the North Korea of the ME. They need to wage their frustrations out on the internet. Just look at their hilarious reactions and delusion just 4-5 days ago and then the reaction today. It's priceless.

Too much donkey/cow/sheep brain and donkey/cow/sheep balls. An Iranian speciality.

The poor creatures all suffer from Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease.







Bon appetit.





lutfishah said:


> This now made me laugh.... can I ask the iranians to respond ... what happened here... LOL
> Was this your long 300 mile or km missile??



All talk as usual. They can only use a few hundred at most thousand gullible Shia Arabs (poor Hazara Afghans and Tajiks too among others) to do their fighting and then claim their "success". War against just 1 Arab country (Iraq) which is 4 times smaller and has/had a 2.5 times smaller population and moreover was engulfed in a civil war with the Kurds in the North and uprisings in the South among the Shia Arabs left deep scars on this front. Ironically most of the Iraqi soldiers contrary to popular belief were Iraqi Shia Arabs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Basel said:


> I m talking about links for what you have claimed in your posts.


i claimed thats what i read on this thread and i think its true 3 naval ships are there just to stop iran to sneding more weapons to extremists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

PATHAN786KING said:


> i claimed thats what i read on this thread and i think its true 3 naval ships are there just to stop iran to sneding more weapons to extremists




They do not dare to shoot Iranian ships or else that would mean war with Iran. Iran will continue to ship arms to Yemen.

Houthis & Yemen Army reached Al-Aein and Bijan peripheries in Abiyan & Shabwa provinces, advancing regardless OpDecisiveStorm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi News Agency.

0036

Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri says, in his second daily briefing, that the 'determination storm' operation targeted the Ballistic missiles platforms and Houthi militias movements

*Riyadh, Jumada II 7, 1436, March 27, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office, said today that the 'determination storm' operation is continuing for the second day in a row, with targets located in both north and south of Yemen, particularly the land concentrations that the Houthi militias were trying to deploy along the Saudi southern border.

In his second daily briefing on the campaign, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Asiri said the air alliance forces today targeted Al-End airbase, which was controlled some time ago by the Houthi militias, the airbase tarmac and the Houthi moving logistics between the north and south of Yemen.

He added that a bridge intensively used by the Houthi militias to transport supplies and ballistic movable missiles was also targeted by the campaign, disclosing that the Houthi militias were trying to transport their reinforcements from Saada Province towards Sanaa and vice versa, making this way one of the targets of today.*




*Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri says, in his second daily briefing, that the "determination storm" operation targeted the Ballistic missiles platforms and Houthi militia movements 2 Riyadh

He advised the brethren in Yemen to keep away from Houthi concentrations, caravans and vehicles which transport their logistics as the alliance forces are targeting all kinds of Houthi movements and activities in north and south Yemen to prevent their movement and deployment.

Brig. Gen. Asiri added that the alliance forces also targeted all air defense armaments, including Sam missiles systems, anti-aircraft artillery and ballistic missiles platforms. He displayed several video slides showing the activity of the alliance forces in Yemen today, with one exclusively executed by UAE air force over the past 24 hours.

He noted that those operations resulted so far in complete air supremacy, making the Yemeni land vulnerable and more easy targets to precision shooting of the alliance against Houthi militia movements, noting that the alliance forces will continue until they achieve their prescribed timetable goals.
--More
23:16 LOCAL TIME 20:16 GMT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

I think maybe Yemen split into 2 countries like Sudan did. Hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## Hindustani78

************

Riyadh, Jumada II 6, 1436, Mar 26, 2015, SPA -- Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud received here today former President of the United States Jimmy Carter and his accompanying delegation.

During the meeting, cordial talks were exchanged.

The meeting was attended by Crown Prince Muqrin bin Abdulaziz, the Deputy Premier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Houthis shot down Sudanese jet:


----------



## Superboy

500 said:


> Houthis shot down Sudanese jet:




Yemen air defense getting better. More MANPAD needed from Iran.


----------



## Falcon29

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


>



Chewing tobacco? Why do Yemenis do that?


----------



## Mrc

Superboy said:


> They do not dare to shoot Iranian ships or else that would mean war with Iran. Iran will continue to ship arms to Yemen.
> 
> Houthis & Yemen Army reached Al-Aein and Bijan peripheries in Abiyan & Shabwa provinces, advancing regardless OpDecisiveStorm.



No iran wont . Minute iran fires a single shot at coalition it will give un paralleled oppertunity to US and west to take out its nuke reactors and whats left of its forces. It would be iran vs rest of the world combine. Do simple maths...
I do hope for iranian sake that sane heads will pervail...


----------



## Hindustani78

In Riyadh, Brig. Gen. Ahmad Al-Asiri, advisor at the office of the minister of defense, said Yemen’s air space was completely under coalition control, and that aircraft seized by the Houthis had been destroyed.

The allied forces continued their airstrikes for the second day Friday, targeting arsenal of the Houthi militia, including air defense systems, anti-aircraft artillery, ballistic missile launchers, arms depots, SAM missiles, rockets as well as their military bases.

Al-Asiri said the United Arab Emirates warplanes intensively participated in airstrikes against Houthi rebels and their allies. All members of the Arab coalition contributed to the operation on Friday, he told reporters. Coalition warplanes raided Al-Anad airbase, north of the key southern city of Aden, Al-Asiri said.



Which Sam System Houthis are having ? According to Turkish news agency , one drone was shot down by the Houthis.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BBC said that Qassim Sulaimani headed to Yemen to lead the war... It seems Iranians didn't relaise that he failed in Allepo, Daraa and Tikrit. They were trying to make from him a feared superhero but rather they made him a superjoke. He left behind him miserable defeats in the aformentioned battles, and yet they are still using him. 

Yemen is the next big defeatos for the superjoke Sulaimani. 

Iranian regime has made from Iran the laugh stock of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

9:54 AM - 17 Feb 2015


----------



## Superboy

Mrc said:


> No iran wont . Minute iran fires a single shot at coalition it will give un paralleled oppertunity to US and west to take out its nuke reactors and whats left of its forces. It would be iran vs rest of the world combine. Do simple maths...
> I do hope for iranian sake that sane heads will pervail...




Beat 76 million Iranians is not possible. Russia can't even invade Ukraine. Iran is impossible to invade.



Hindustani78 said:


> 9:54 AM - 17 Feb 2015




Who are these?

Looks like the op is bogged down. It remains to seen if ground forces will be deployed.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gasoline said:


> Our brothers in *Pakistan *today :
> Allah bless them insha Allah
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



@Armstrong Damn you for provoking me to spell unspeakble things toward you. Damn you damn you damn you ...

Another thing why the phuck was your recent military parade recorded in very low resolution videos? Are you stupid?

@Horus Heey you!!  Give him the freaking infaction, now!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

Superboy said:


> Beat 76 million Iranians is not possible. Russia can't even invade Ukraine. Iran is impossible to invade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these?
> 
> Looks like the op is bogged down. It remains to see if ground forces will be deployed.




worst blunder in a war that any one can make is to think they are impossible to defeat...
can some one name a functional Iranian weapon that can threaten a 4th gen aircraft?


----------



## Superboy

Mrc said:


> worst blunder in a war that any one can make is to think they are impossible to defeat...
> can some one name a functional Iranian weapon that can threaten a 4th gen aircraft?




Mersad and Raad can shoot down high altitude planes.

Sudanese jet shot down. Pilot captured alive.


----------



## SQ8

Why the heck are the Iranians shipping age old Hawk systems that take ages to set up? 
Or perhaps that is all that they can ship with the condition of their own military and economy. 
A better option would have been MANPADs or the like.



Superboy said:


> Mersad and Raad can shoot down high altitude planes.
> 
> Sudanese jet shot down. Pilot captured alive.




What date was this?


----------



## The Last of us

Oscar said:


> Why the heck are the Iranians shipping age old Hawk systems that take ages to set up?
> Or perhaps that is all that they can ship with the condition of their own military and economy.
> A better option would have been MANPADs or the like.



I think that is an old picture. As for manpads, I am sure Iran would have already supplied them but they cannot be used to shoot down planes flying too high.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force strikes begin:

- Weapons cache in the area Alamalheez in Sa'da الملاحيظ بصعدة
- Sa'da airport
- Altariq Military base near the city of Taiz
- Military targets within the airport of Sanaa'
- An unspecified Military base north of Sanaa' controlled by forces allied to Saleh

الوطن | الطائرات المصرية تدك مواقع الحوثيين.. و"البحرية" تسيطر على باب المندب

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SQ8

The Last of us said:


> I think that is an old picture. As for manpads, I am sure Iran would have already supplied them but they cannot be used to shoot down planes flying too high.



That may be true, but ages old HAWK systems arent very useful either. My guess is that is the remnants of Iran's earlier HAWK stockpile as they have moved onto their local clones with perhaps more digitized electronics on board. These look the ones the Shah bought.


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force strikes begin:
> 
> - Weapons cache in the area Alamalheez in Sa'da الملاحيظ بصعدة
> - Altariq Military base near the city of Taiz
> - Military targets within the airport of Sanaa'
> - An unspecified Military base controlled by forces allied to Saleh
> 
> الوطن | الطائرات المصرية تدك مواقع الحوثيين.. و"البحرية" تسيطر على باب المندب



Soon,it is the Rafale and AASM that will strike them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sudan shouldn't have been allowed to step in with it's air force..


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> Soon,it is the Rafale and AASM that will strike them.


yeah we are saving some action for this baby

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Gasoline said:


> Our brothers in *Pakistan *today :
> Allah bless them insha Allah
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just a look at these people and you can tell they're from that slightly extreme fringe of society. Madrassa students, all of them.
I'm afraid most Pakistanis do not actually support involvement with this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force strikes begin:
> 
> - Weapons cache in the area Alamalheez in Sa'da الملاحيظ بصعدة
> - Altariq Military base near the city of Taiz
> - Military targets within the airport of Sanaa'
> - An unspecified Military base controlled by forces allied to Saleh
> 
> الوطن | الطائرات المصرية تدك مواقع الحوثيين.. و"البحرية" تسيطر على باب المندب


It was not anounced that EAF will take part of the strikes? How many jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Oscar said:


> That may be true, but ages old HAWK systems arent very useful either. My guess is that is the remnants of Iran's earlier HAWK stockpile as they have moved onto their local clones with perhaps more digitized electronics on board. These look the ones the Shah bought.



Perhaps these were ones owned by Yemen itself? If Iran were to supplied Houthi with Hawk, thy would supply them with digitalized version, like the one below called shalamche:
















I don't see Iran supplying them with anything more advance like Raad or sayyad systems.
These shalamche missile should be in abundance in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

The previous parts is from the Yemeni destroyed planes : 













*Stupid terrorists .*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DRaisinHerald said:


> Just a look at these people and you can tell they're from that slightly extreme fringe of society. Madrassa students, all of them.
> I'm afraid most Pakistanis do not actually support involvement with this operation.


Long time no see..
What would you try to ruin it? Screw you.


----------



## Frogman

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It was not anounced that EAF will take part of the strikes? How many jets?



Unspecified number of jets. The Foreign Minister said Egypt was willing to contribute air, naval, and ground forces if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Sudan shouldn't have been allowed to step in with it's air force..



Sudan along with Libya during the time Gadaffi improved relations with West after the fall of Saddam Hussain but again Libya signed agreements to let Russians control its ports and during that period only Saudi Arabia and Egypt convinced Sudan that it will create in more bloodshed. 

South Sudan got separated from Sudan but still fighting is going on between the South Sudan Government and main rebel faction. 

Sudan become ally of Egypt


----------



## The Last of us

Gasoline said:


> *Stupid terrorists .*



Saudi logic. If it is similar colour then it is the same. 
I suppose the captured pilot will also be a houthi actor?


----------



## Armstrong

DRaisinHerald said:


> Just a look at these people and you can tell they're from that slightly extreme fringe of society. Madrassa students, all of them.
> I'm afraid most Pakistanis do not actually support involvement with this operation.



The dude in the first picture addressing the crowd is Hafiz Saeed !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gasoline said:


> The previous parts is from the Yemeni destroyed planes :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid terrorists .*


It could be true, Sudan shouldn't use it's old fighter jets in this conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Is it not attack is supposed to be considered as an attack on a independent nation? How come US and other UN agencies are turning blind eye....Sometimes i feel, SA is siding with US and West to make sure that whatever it does against Iran interest should be tolerated by the West...Strange politics...That is why ...this palestine issue is never getting resolved and the Muslim world rather than blaming their own people, start blaming the whole world except their own stake holder who does not want this issue to be resolved...


----------



## The Last of us

Kaniska said:


> Is it not attack is supposed to be considered as an attack on a independent nation? How come US and other UN agencies are turning blind eye....Sometimes i feel, SA is siding with US and West to make sure that whatever it does against Iran interest should be tolerated by the West...Strange politics...That is why ...this palestine issue is never getting resolved and the Muslim world rather than blaming their own people, start blaming the whole world except their own stake holder who does not want this issue to be resolved...



UN is a joke. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Frogman

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It could be true, Sudan shouldn't use it's old fighter jets in this conflict.



Possibly the underside of a MiG-29?


----------



## Gasoline

The Last of us said:


> Saudi logic. If it is similar colour then it is the same.
> I suppose the captured pilot will also be houthi actor?



Captured pilot ?!  


It's your morals lies x lies .Previous hours you said that there was 2 Saudi aircrafts destroyed and the pilots arrested . 
It's your 2nd joke, I'm sure ti's not the final one.We'll see alots of jokes soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

The Last of us said:


> Perhaps these were ones owned by Yemen itself? If Iran were to supplied Houthi with Hawk, thy would supply them with digitalized version, like the one below called shalamche:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Iran supplying them with anything more advance like Raad or sayyad systems.
> These shalamche missile should be in abundance in Iran.



Yemen never really owned HAWKs. So the only supplier that could have given the Houthis that is Iran. However, upon closer inspection I am inclined to believe that the systems I quoted mistakenly as HAWKs are probably Early model Sa-6s what were in service with Yemen. The only actual worthwhile capability would be the rumoured "Tor" weapon systems were ordered but whether they were delivered or not is another question.

What is actually funny or rather ironic is that the same GCC military that refused to undertake operations against ISIS until it was provided "sufficient guarantees of CSAR" because those were good terrorists to them is now attacking full fledged with whatever it has at its disposal since this problem has gotten into its actual backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Armstrong Damn you for provoking me to spell unspeakble things toward you. Damn you damn you damn you ...
> 
> Another thing why the phuck was your recent military parade recorded in very low resolution videos? Are you stupid?
> 
> @Horus Heey you!!  Give him the freaking infaction, now!



Those guys in the photographs you quoted aren't exactly model citizens by a long shot. 

And Pakistanis by and large don't want to have anything to do with any Iran-KSA show-down 'cause such a thing will always have sectarian undertones. 

That said most Pakistanis will take strong exception to anything that threatens the territorial integrity of KSA and would want to help out in any reasonable way to ensure that KSA isn't threatened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Gasoline said:


> Captured pilot ?!
> 
> 
> It's your morals lies x lies .Previous hours you said that there was 2 Saudi aircrafts destroyed and the pilots arrested .
> It's your 2nd joke, I'm sure ti's not the final one.We'll see alots of jokes soon.



Show me where I made that claim the planes were shot down.Go one, then we'll see who is lying here. I would not post such news unless I had pictures etc to back it up with. You back up your statements with 5 year old child level of analysis


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> Perhaps these were ones owned by Yemen itself? If Iran were to supplied Houthi with Hawk, thy would supply them with digitalized version, like the one below called shalamche:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Iran supplying them with anything more advance like Raad or sayyad systems.
> These shalamche missile should be in abundance in Iran.


So, since Iran has this golden opportunity to prove that these stuff are not mock ups, why did it submit to Wahabis warning not to even get close to Yemen? Anyway, your regime officials were really good boys! They listen and submit politely to orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Armstrong said:


> The dude in the first picture addressing the crowd is Hafiz Saeed !


yup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It could be true, Sudan shouldn't use it's old fighter jets in this conflict.



No my brother.Sudan's fighters looks like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Oscar said:


> Yemen never really owned HAWKs. So the only supplier that could have given the Houthis that is Iran. However, upon closer inspection I am inclined to believe that the systems I quoted mistakenly as HAWKs are probably Early model Sa-6s what were in service with Yemen. The only actual worthwhile capability would be the rumoured "Tor" weapon systems were ordered but whether they were delivered or not is another question.
> 
> What is actually funny or rather ironic is that the same GCC military that refused to undertake operations against ISIS until it was provided "sufficient guarantees of CSAR" because those were good terrorists to them is now attacking full fledged with whatever it has at its disposal since this problem has gotten into its actual backyard.



KUB/SA-6 doubt they're operational and if they were the Houthis wouldn't know where to begin with them unless they still had defected personnel operating with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, since Iran has this golden opportunity to prove that these stuff are not mock ups, why did it submit to Wahabis warning not to even get close to Yemen? Anyway, your regime officials were really good boys! They listen and submit politely to orders.



Iran has not entered this conflict directly. It has no need for it to get directly involved. So far, all these air strikes have accomplished jack and will continue to give no outcome. Only way is for the takfiri army to enter Yemen via ground, and then  you'll see saudis flying in the air, in pieces


----------



## DRaisinHerald

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Long time no see..
> What would you try to ruin it? Screw you.



Long time indeed, brother.
I'm just stating the truth. There's two angles to this, from my understanding:
- this war goes against our policy of seeing division amongst the Muslim Ummah; our role should've have been that of the mediator to end this conflict;
- our hands are already full with the Taliban right now; imagine if Iran now starts supporting terrorism in Pakistan too. We really can't afford to fight a 2, possibly 3 front war (Talibs in the North-West, Iranian-mischief in the South-West, LOC in the North-East).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Armstrong said:


> Those guys in the photographs you quoted aren't exactly model citizens by a long shot.
> 
> And Pakistanis by and large don't want to have anything to do with any Iran-KSA show-down 'cause such a thing will always have sectarian undertones.
> *
> That said most Pakistanis will take strong exception to anything that threatens the territorial integrity of KSA and would want to help out in any reasonable way to ensure that KSA isn't threatened*.



The last part of your post is the most important thing. Most of the 450 million Arabs and 1.6 billion Muslims won't allow that to happen either especially not if the safety of Makkah and Madinah and Hijaz as a whole is threatened. That won't change regardless of who is in power in KSA and in those countries.

In any case KSA has enough of power to defend itself against the North Korea of the ME and plenty of powerful allies that support it. As confirmed in recent days for all to see.

Pakistan's support, as an old trusted ally, has mostly been political. I don't think that you will get involved other than with your navy in the Arabian Sea.

KSA, the GCC and our Arab brothers and sisters have already provided an massive army. It's mostly to send a message to our enemies. Mess with us and this is what will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Last of us

Oscar said:


> What is actually funny or rather ironic is that the same GCC military that refused to undertake operations against ISIS until it was provided "sufficient guarantees of CSAR" because those were good terrorists to them is now attacking full fledged with whatever it has at its disposal since this problem has gotten into its actual backyard.



Let them attack, they can keep bombing via air and it will accomplish nothing. Matter of fact, the houthis gained even more ground today. They can do nothing, if they try and enter via ground, they'll be humiliated even worst than 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Oscar said:


> Yemen never really owned HAWKs. So the only supplier that could have given the Houthis that is Iran. However, upon closer inspection I am inclined to believe that the systems I quoted mistakenly as HAWKs are probably Early model Sa-6s what were in service with Yemen. The only actual worthwhile capability would be the rumoured "Tor" weapon systems were ordered but whether they were delivered or not is another question.
> 
> What is actually funny or rather ironic is that the same GCC military that refused to undertake operations against ISIS until it was provided "sufficient guarantees of CSAR" because those were good terrorists to them is now attacking full fledged with whatever it has at its disposal since this problem has gotten into its actual backyard.



Which is logical..? I thought that responding to a closer and more immediate threat should always takes priority.

ISIS poses an immediate threat to the Iraqi and Syrian regimes, which I for one don't care much about and wouldn't mind seeing crumble fighting ISIS or any other party for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

The Last of us said:


> Show me where I made that claim the planes were shot down.Go one, then we'll see who is lying here. I would not post such news unless I had pictures etc to back it up with. You back up your statements with 5 year old child level of analysis



Houthis represent Iran ,so " you" belongs to both .I didn't mean you personally .It's my mistake , I meant that Houthis who claimed that not you ,but that doesn't matter you're same with different bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Saif al-Arab said:


> The last part of your post is the most important thing. Most of the 450 million Arabs and 1.6 billion Muslims won't allow that to happen either especially not if the safety of Makkah and Madinah and Hijaz as a whole is threatened. That won't change regardless of who is in power in KSA and in those countries.
> 
> In any case KSA has enough of power to defend itself against the North Korea of the ME and plenty of powerful allies that support it. As confirmed in recent days for all to see.
> 
> Pakistan's support, as an old trusted ally, has mostly been political. I don't think that you will get involved other than with your navy in the Arabian Sea.



I don't know what would be the extent of our involvement but I think that we're absolutely clear on two things: 

(i) An attack on KSA will be considered an attack on Pakistan and so if KSA's territorial integrity is threatened; Pakistan won't sit by idly 

(ii) If, however, KSA's territorial integrity is not threatened we do not wish to partake in a conflict that has the propensity of becoming a Sunni vs Shia thing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Gasoline said:


> Houthis represent Iran ,so " you" belongs to both .I didn't mean you personally .It's my mistake , I meant that Houthis who claimed that not you ,but that doesn't matter you're same with different bodies.



Houthis would have risen with or without Iran. Of course Iranian help did catalyse their advancement but their rise was inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DRaisinHerald said:


> Long time indeed, brother.
> I'm just stating the truth. There's two angles to this, from my understanding:
> - this war goes against our policy of seeing division amongst the Muslim Ummah; our role should've have been that of the mediator to end this conflict;
> - our hands are already full with the Taliban right now; imagine if Iran now starts supporting terrorism in Pakistan too. We really can't afford to fight a 2, possibly 3 front war (Talibs in the North-West, Iranian-mischief in the South-West, LOC in the North-East).


Yes, you're right. I understand now.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> Iran has not entered this conflict directly. It has no need for it to get directly involved. So far, all these air strikes have accomplished jack and will continue to give no outcome. Only way is for the takfiri army to enter Yemen via ground, and then  you'll see saudis flying in the air, in pieces


I think there is no need to rush into talking about the ground attack already. Let's first enjoy every single moment of the air ones. Ground attack will come, and when it does, don't worry we gonna have alot of fun talking and laughing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

The Last of us said:


> Houthis would have risen with or without Iran. Of course Iranian help did catalyse their advancement but their rise was inevitable.


Nah, it really wasn't lol. They represent perhaps 8% of the Yemeni people and there are a lot of other militant groups in Yemen that oppose the houthis. Without Iran support they would be just another gang in Yemen. There's been talks of a 'national dialogue' which I think is very necessary to prevent a civil war similar to that of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Gasoline said:


> Our brothers in *Pakistan *today :
> Allah bless them insha Allah
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




This what "progressive" saudi values look like. The madrassa cult. Whilst many media personalities saying not Pakistan's war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

The Last of us said:


> Houthis would have risen with or without Iran. Of course Iranian help did catalyse their advancement but their rise was inevitable.



My Persian neighbor ,Iran sought help for Houthis not because he has a green eyes or blond hair  
Iran did that because she wants an influence in the Arabian Peninsula to achieve its goals.( Iran is expansionist country)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Armstrong said:


> I don't know what would be the extent of our involvement but I think that we're absolutely clear on two things:
> 
> (i) An attack on KSA will be considered an attack on Pakistan and so if KSA's territorial integrity is threatened; Pakistan won't sit by idly
> 
> (ii) If, however, KSA's territorial integrity is not threatened we do not wish to partake in a conflict that has the propensity of becoming a Sunni vs Shia thing



Which is a sane and balanced opinion. The Houthi's are a terror cult though and do by no means represent the Zaydi community of Yemen which traditionally always had close and cordial ties with KSA. Look no further back than to the Yemeni civil war of the 1960's and in more recent times. Also the Zaydi's are very close to Sunnis, especially of the Hanafi and Shafi'i fiqh. There is even a sizable Zaydi community within KSA.

This has little to do with a Sunni-Shia conflict. It's more an internal Yemeni struggle that outsiders (a certain Mullah regime) try to hijack. It's bound in the North/South divide in Yemen, bad policy of all parties involved and most importantly Ali Abdullah Saleh and his gang. Read up on him and his son. It's basically a power struggle and the Houthi's are used as cannon fodder by Saleh. The opposition which has the vast majority of the support in Yemen has to unite and form a common ground. Opposition political parties, Southern separatists, Northern separatists, Southern Communists, Islamists, nationalists have to find a common ground. A bunch of rednecks and a cult (Houthi's) cannot rule an ancient country like Yemen regardless of Yemen being full of problems for a long time now. Just take a look at their leaders and spokesmen. They are high on qat 24/7 and making silly speeches and threats while they are bombed back to a pre-historic age.

Yemen deserves better and will get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Asmar Hussain

500 said:


> Houthis shot down Sudanese jet:


Is this is latest pics ????


----------



## Armstrong

Saif al-Arab said:


> Which is a sane and balanced opinion. The Houthi's are a terror cult though and do by no means represent the Zaydi community of Yemen which traditionally always had close and cordial ties with KSA. Look no further back than to the Yemeni civil war of the 1960's and in more recent times. Also the Zaydi's are very close to Sunnis, especially of the Hanafi and Shafi'i fiqh. There is even a sizable Zaydi community within KSA.
> 
> This has little to do with a Sunni-Shia conflict. It's more an internal Yemeni struggle that outsiders (a certain Mullah regime) try to hijack. It's bound in the North/South divide in Yemen, bad policy of all parties involved and most importantly Ali Abdullah Saleh and his gang. Read up on him and his son. It's basically a power struggle and the Houthi's are used as cannon fodder by Saleh. The opposition which has the vast majority of the support in Yemen has to unite and form a common ground. Opposition political parties, Southern separatists, Northern separatists, Southern Communists, Islamists, nationalists have to find a common ground. A bunch of rednecks and a cult (Houthi's) cannot rule an ancient country like Yemen regardless of Yemen being full of problems for a long time now. Just take a look at their leaders and spokesmen. They are high on qat 24/7 and making silly speeches and threats while they are bombed back to a pre-historic age.
> 
> Yemen deserves better and will get better.



When I talked about a Sunni-Shia conflict I wasn't referring to anything on theological grounds but simply this never ending Arab vs Persian conflict that has sectarian undertones with both factions thinking that they're representing Sunni and Shia interests respectively.

At the end of the day the Iranians are still held hostage to history; they just can't seem to get over the fact that Arabs from the deserts of Arabia who lived in mud houses and rode camels came and laid to ruin their Persian Civilization that had existed for a thousand years or more.

With the '79 Revolution and the schizophrenic Ayatollahs in charge things have worsened considerably so.

On the other hand the Arab response to this hasn't exactly been healthy either; our countries - Iraq, Pakistan, Lebanon etc. - are testament to the ravages wrought on our people because of this venomous rivalry.

I don't want Pakistan to jump into anything that harms our interests and lets bearded buffoons sitting in Pakistan to start another Sunni-Shia conflict of the '80s and the '90s right here on our soil.

Briefly I don't want our soil to be soaked by the blood of our people to settle scores in this rivalry.

Now that said; KSA is our friend and our ally. Therefore I think that there is a unanimity in Pakistan that KSA's territorial integrity being compromised is the 'red-line' for us and that we won't tolerate such a development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Video of saudis fleeing from the south towards mecca and jeddah, after Houthis threatened to enter and take the fight to the kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=450978271736029





this video claims that it proves that the Sudanese plane was shot down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

ResurgentIran said:


> Video of saudis fleeing from the south towards mecca and jeddah, after Houthis threatened to enter and take the fight to the kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

ResurgentIran said:


> Video of saudis fleeing from the south towards mecca and jeddah, after Houthis threatened to enter and take the fight to the kingdom



the ground invasion hasn't begun yet and your already having a field day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

ResurgentIran said:


> Video of saudis fleeing from the south towards mecca and jeddah, after Houthis threatened to enter and take the fight to the kingdom




So what ??? 

*Do you want to fight civilians/unarmed people ,women and children like what you did in Iraq and Syria ? *

*Terrorists *!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Gasoline said:


> So what ???
> 
> *Do you want to fight civilians/unarmed people ,women and children like what you did in Iraq and Syria ? *
> 
> *Terrorists *!



Calm down, I didnt attach my own subjective view and perspective to the video.
Im just reporting the news. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

500 said:


> Houthis shot down Sudanese jet:







They can't stop their lies !!  
Honestly I pity them .


The first pic is Sam-2 rocket engine (Destroyed by Saudi air force ) . 


See and compare :












Sam rocket :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Frogman said:


> KUB/SA-6 doubt they're operational and if they were the* Houthis wouldn't know where to begin with them* unless they still had defected personnel operating with them.



For a start they learnt how to pose next to them and perhaps drive them. The missiles form nice show pieces. 
Unless the Iranians send in technical advisers to try and make them work; those missiles are just pieces of metal waiting to receive a GBU-12 from a Saudi Jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> I don't know what would be the extent of our involvement but I think that we're absolutely clear on two things:
> 
> (i) An attack on KSA will be considered an attack on Pakistan and so if KSA's territorial integrity is threatened; Pakistan won't sit by idly
> 
> (ii) If, however, KSA's territorial integrity is not threatened we do not wish to partake in a conflict that has the *propensity of becoming a Sunni vs Shia thing*



If this forum section and ground intuition is not proof enough as to where the conflict is in terms of ideology Bhatta, I think i'll give up on you and start training the neighbourhood squirrel on geopolitics. Most know its an Arab Persian conflict, and all that has changed is the battle cry; where it was worshipping fire vs worshipping idols.. today its whom do did you support for the caliphate 1400 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen Houthi rebels advance despite Saudi-led air strikes| Reuters
(Reuters) - Yemen's Houthi rebels made broad gains in the country's south and east on Friday despite a second day of Saudi-led air strikes meant to check the Iranian-backed militia's efforts to overthrow President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Shi'ite Muslim Houthi fighters and allied army units gained their first foothold on Yemen's Arabian Sea coast by seizing the port of Shaqra 100km (60 miles) east of Aden, residents told Reuters.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Video of saudis fleeing from the south towards mecca and jeddah, after Houthis threatened to enter and take the fight to the kingdom


It's now the end of the Spring Break in Saudi Arabia and people are returning from their vacations in the South.. You people put yourselves in such awkward situations..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Oscar said:


> For a start they learnt how to pose next to them and perhaps drive them. The missiles form nice show pieces.
> Unless the Iranians send in technical advisers to try and make them work; those missiles are just pieces of metal waiting to receive a GBU-12 from a Saudi Jet.



They could only be used for joy riding without the accompanying 1S91/Straight Flush G/H band radar (or any other Soviet AD radar). If they did operate them then F-15s or 16s flying SEAD will ensure an AGM-88 finds the radar and a GBU finds the missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Sudanese captured Pilot


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*This is the first time I see him so mad ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's now the end of the Spring Break in Saudi Arabia and people are returning from their vacations in the South.. You people put yourselves in such awkward situations..



Wtf
I mean this saudia we are talking about. Its not like ksa has a "florida" of their own, from which they can return from so called spring break. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> IT'S THE KHAT




Hahahahahahahaha

Those rats are picking up everything including stones .



BLACKEAGLE said:


> *This is the first time I see him so mad ..*



He's about crying .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Gasoline said:


> Bombing weapons storage :


Brothers tell the name of missiles and bombs being used by Saudi Air Force in this mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Kamal_dbk said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=450978271736029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this video claims that it proves that the Sudanese plane was shot down



*Rumors *.

The video was for air strike. see the bomb at *0:36* :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The Last of us said:


> Houthis seized city of Shaqra in Abyan province couple of hours ago.
> 
> Yemen Houthi forces gain first foothold on Arabian Sea: residents | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> So much for these takfiri air strikes


Yes so much of your lies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Yemeni forces have taken the city of Shaqra in Abyan province.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Wtf
> I mean this saudia we are talking about. Its not like ksa has a "florida" of their own, from which they can return from so called spring break. lol


Come on, don't try to act funny, it's called a break or if you like a holiday which I'm spending it's last day.. I think you guys shouldn't get that low by crazily rifiling through internet for any silly little thing to show off with against such huge humiliation to Iran and it's allies. I mean look at what a member in one of your forums wrote:

"Reportedly US Mil says its rescued two Saudi pilots today when they ejected over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against rebels in Yemen."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *This is the first time I see him so mad ..*



This guy is in Lebanon and tells us all his party is about is resisting Israel. Of course also supporting resistance movements in region. What he means by that is Shia PERSIAN agenda movements to expand Persian empire. He sent his forces to syria, Iraq , Bahrain and Yemen. He got in one war with Israel which he said didn't expect to happen and woukdve never done what he did if it started war. He already stated he'll only attack Israel if it attacks Iran's nuclear sites. 

Arabs need to not fall for the Israeli propaganda that they hate Iran and Hezbollah. These are وجهين لنفس العمل

They both are targeting Ahl Al Sunnah and both love each other. You should see on Western forums how iranians and Israelis get along so well. I ask my Arab brothers to stop falling for Israeli ploys where they claim Iran is their sole enemy. If Iran falls, trust me it would be most scary time for Israel. This is just a مسرحية for us Arabs to fall for. 

I'm sure most of you know this but unfortunately some of us are falling for the مسرحية.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Basel said:


> If 3 F-22Ps are in ops near Yemen then yes only one fully operational F-22P is left for defense and it will have support from 4-5 nearly retired Type-21s which only had SAMs in April-2014 (don't know now what is there status) and one OHP which is not a fully armed ship now.
> 
> It also means that the defense responsibility is now heavily on P-3s with other MPA, Missile Crafts, and Subs.


Defence against who India we have nukes and India knows it


----------



## Zarvan

Armstrong said:


> I don't know what would be the extent of our involvement but I think that we're absolutely clear on two things:
> 
> (i) An attack on KSA will be considered an attack on Pakistan and so if KSA's territorial integrity is threatened; Pakistan won't sit by idly
> 
> (ii) If, however, KSA's territorial integrity is not threatened we do not wish to partake in a conflict that has the propensity of becoming a Sunni vs Shia thing


We are taking part Naval Ships and Fighter Jets are in Saudi Arabia more will go soon taking part in bombings


----------



## Kompromat

@Oscar

Looks like SEAD/DEAD, CAP, destroying Scuds/WSF's and C&C infra mission is in full swing. Ground invasion will begin soon.


----------



## The Last of us

*U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen

The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.

The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.

Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.

The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced it bombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.

U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News


ROFLMAO *
@ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranians are making for themselves alot lot of stuff in their forums to make themselves feel better or rather they could get mass heartattacks

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

The Last of us said:


> *U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen
> 
> The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.
> 
> Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.
> 
> The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced it bombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.
> 
> U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO *
> @ResurgentIran


Lies after lies and lies keep lying mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iranians are making for themselves alot lot of stuff in their forums to make themselves feel better or rather they could get a mass heartattacks



They're going crazy, one guy was advising to send 5,000 suicide motorcycles into Saudi Arabia. 

The majority of them are downplaying this though. I've heard so much hilarious excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> *U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen
> 
> The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.
> 
> Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.
> 
> The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced it bombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.
> 
> U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO *
> @ResurgentIran


Then put the source next time. It could be true now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Zarvan said:


> Lies after lies and lies keep lying mate



Yes because *NBC news *is a lie source 
I know you're protecting your saudi masters, but don't go full retard kid.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Then put the source next time. It could be true now.



wtf are you blabbing on about? what do you mean "next time"? I had put the link as soon as I posted it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Zarvan said:


> Brothers tell the name of missiles and bombs being used by Saudi Air Force in this mission



Welcome brother, unfortunately we don't have any infos about the types of missiles that being used in airstrikes because they surrounded the mission by secrecy . Also 90% of airstrikes were at night,so we couldn't get clear videos or infos , but as you know for every purpose there is a specific type of bombs.For example the weapons storages or thick concrete they may used bunker buster bombs (paveway) or JDAM.

I've no exact informations,but I think they used to much amounts of Mark bombs .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Unconfirmed 

Anadolu Agency: Reports on an Egyptian Paratrooper insertion to protect Bab Almandab and Port Almicha

A local source from the coastal city of Almicha part of the Taiz province said they recieved news of an Egyptian Paratrooper insertion to protect the port of Almicha and the strategic Bab Almandab strait.

The source that preferred to remain anonymous added that coalition forces want to cut off the Houthis before taking the port of Almicha or the Bab Almandab strait. 


#اليمن | #مصر | أنباء عن إنزال مظلي لقوات مصرية برية لحماية باب المندب وميناء المخا

قال مصدر محلي في مدينة المخا الساحلية التابعة لمحافظة تعز اليمنية، إنهم تلقوا أنباء عن إنزال مظلي لقوات برية مصرية، لحماية ميناء المخا ومضيق #باب_المندبالاستراتيجي. 

وأضاف المصدر الذي فضل عدم الكشف عن اسمه لوكالة الأناضول أن "قوات التحالف تريد قطع الطريق على جماعة#الحوثي قبل أن يستولوا على ميناء المخا أو مضيق باب المندب".

FB link right now, once an article is released I'll post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman @Gasoline 

This is meessed up but made me lol 

عاااااجل عاااااجل:: السودان تستنكر حرق الطيار السوداني والحوثيين يؤكدون انه محروق من اصله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> They're going crazy, one guy was advising to send 5,000 suicide motorcycles into Saudi Arabia.




If Saudi Arabia sends ground forces to Yemen, I'm sure Sadr would send 50,000 Mahdi Army soldiers to invade Saudi Arabia. 



The Last of us said:


> *U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen
> 
> The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.
> 
> Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.
> 
> The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced it bombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.
> 
> U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO *
> @ResurgentIran




1 F-15S shot down?


----------



## Falcon29

Superboy said:


> If Saudi Arabia sends ground forces to Yemen, I'm sure Sadr would send 50,000 Mahdi Army to invade Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 F-15S shot down?



This isn't world of warcraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Iranian officials are warning of ballistic missile attacks on SA as per RT. Coalition air power needs to track & destroy Scuds and line up Patriots on the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Saif al-Arab said:


> Which is a sane and balanced opinion. The Houthi's are a terror cult though and do by no means represent the Zaydi community of Yemen which traditionally always had close and cordial ties with KSA. Look no further back than to the Yemeni civil war of the 1960's and in more recent times. Also the Zaydi's are very close to Sunnis, especially of the Hanafi and Shafi'i fiqh. There is even a sizable Zaydi community within KSA.
> 
> This has little to do with a Sunni-Shia conflict. It's more an internal Yemeni struggle that outsiders (a certain Mullah regime) try to hijack. It's bound in the North/South divide in Yemen, bad policy of all parties involved and most importantly Ali Abdullah Saleh and his gang. Read up on him and his son. It's basically a power struggle and the Houthi's are used as cannon fodder by Saleh. The opposition which has the vast majority of the support in Yemen has to unite and form a common ground. Opposition political parties, Southern separatists, Northern separatists, Southern Communists, Islamists, nationalists have to find a common ground. A bunch of rednecks and a cult (Houthi's) cannot rule an ancient country like Yemen regardless of Yemen being full of problems for a long time now. Just take a look at their leaders and spokesmen. They are high on qat 24/7 and making silly speeches and threats while they are bombed back to a pre-historic age.
> 
> Yemen deserves better and will get better.



Great post. I think you should contribute more on this and suggest ideas to diffuse the situation before it gets out of hand. Trust me: There will not be any 'winners' in this conflict in that region--and extending to Pakistan. Both KSA and Iran are formidable powers.
The only beneficiaries would be people thousands of miles away or their so-called 'outpost' in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Superboy

Falcon29 said:


> This isn't world of warcraft.




Don't push your luck. You'll get what you wish for.


----------



## The Last of us

Superboy said:


> 1 F-15S shot down?



Most definitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

The Last of us said:


> Most definitely.




Mersads and Raads would rip apart F-15s and Typhoons to pieces


----------



## Kompromat

The Last of us said:


> Most definitely.



You are pushing your wishes as facts. How did a jet flying over Gulf of Aden get hit by a SAM and both Pilots ejected?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

Horus said:


> You are pushing your wishes as facts. How did a jet flying over Gulf of Aden get hit by a SAM and both Pilots ejected?




F-15 don't crash for years and all of a sudden within a day of combat they crash? Must be shot down.


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> *U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen
> 
> The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.
> 
> Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.
> 
> The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced it bombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.
> 
> U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO *
> @ResurgentIran



I am literally laughing so much my sinuses are cleared. 
Btw strangely I did not get notification when you tagged me. :S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

Horus said:


> How did a jet flying over Gulf of Aden get hit by a SAM and both Pilots ejected?


 Exactly. Even if it did get shot down, that SAM battery is going to be a magnet for coalition AGM-88s and PGMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Horus said:


> You are pushing your wishes as facts. How did a jet flying over Gulf of Aden get hit by a SAM and both Pilots ejected?



I suppose they decided to eject so they could have fun parachuting? We have no idea about the details exactly. If anyone here is wishing, that would be you, with your fantasy of a ground invasion.


----------



## East or West India Best

Donatello said:


> *Pakistan would step in *if Houthis managed to do anything stupid near or in Saudi....plenty of firepower and operational commanders available.



Why? The Gulf doesn't concern you.


----------



## The Last of us

ResurgentIran said:


> I am literally laughing so much my sinuses are cleared.
> Btw strangely I did not get notification when you tagged me. :S



They do say laughter is the best medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

The Last of us said:


> I suppose they decided to eject so they could have fun parachuting? We have no idea about the details exactly. If anyone here is wishing, that would be you, with your fantasy of a ground invasion.



It's clearly stated in the article that the F-15SE suffered a tech failure. These are machines, nothing out of the ordinary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

@Decisive Storm 
Nice nick brother 
tell me your old one so I can remember you ? or you'r *Hechim *? 




Horus said:


> Iranian officials are warning of ballistic missile attacks on SA as per RT. *Coalition air power needs to track & destroy Scuds and line up Patriots on the border*.



They did it.As Saudi spokesman said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Looks like SEAD/DEAD, CAP, destroying Scuds/WSF's and C&C infra mission is in full swing. Ground invasion will begin soon.



Pretty much, the Saudis are actually waging a pretty neat campaign so far. There are US elements present to provide advisory as well but the current force commander seems pretty competent. Whether a ground invasion will happen or not is a different question, I see more along the lines of sudden troop "surge" within the Hadi forces to fight the Houthis.. whom so far have been pretty advancing without much resistance from the Hadi loyalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Horus said:


> It's clearly stated in the article that the F-15SE suffered a tech failure. These are machines, nothing out of the ordinary.



Lets wait and see if we will see more of these "tech failures".


----------



## SQ8

The Last of us said:


> *The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.*



I take that back, the operation only commenced after the US gave full assurance that they would save the Saudis if they got shot down or otherwise. Essentially "Logistics Support".



The Last of us said:


> Lets wait and see if we will see more of these "tech failures".



These are not uncommon, the GE engines on the Saudi F-15S Jets arent as tough as the Pratts flying on their F-15Cs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

Frogman said:


> Unconfirmed
> 
> Anadolu Agency: Reports on an Egyptian Paratrooper insertion to protect Bab Almandab and Port Almicha
> 
> A local source from the coastal city of Almicha part of the Taiz province said they recieved news of an Egyptian Paratrooper insertion to protect the port of Almicha and the strategic Bab Almandab strait.
> 
> The source that preferred to remain anonymous added that coalition forces want to cut off the Houthis before taking the port of Almicha or the Bab Almandab strait.
> 
> 
> #اليمن | #مصر | أنباء عن إنزال مظلي لقوات مصرية برية لحماية باب المندب وميناء المخا
> 
> قال مصدر محلي في مدينة المخا الساحلية التابعة لمحافظة تعز اليمنية، إنهم تلقوا أنباء عن إنزال مظلي لقوات برية مصرية، لحماية ميناء المخا ومضيق #باب_المندبالاستراتيجي.
> 
> وأضاف المصدر الذي فضل عدم الكشف عن اسمه لوكالة الأناضول أن "قوات التحالف تريد قطع الطريق على جماعة#الحوثي قبل أن يستولوا على ميناء المخا أو مضيق باب المندب".
> 
> FB link right now, once an article is released I'll post.



Debkafile said it two days ago. I tend to believe it.


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> Pretty much, the Saudis are actually waging a pretty neat campaign so far. There are US elements present to provide advisory as well but the current force commander seems pretty competent. Whether a ground invasion will happen or not is a different question, I see more along the lines of sudden troop "surge" within the Hadi forces to fight the Houthis.. whom so far have been pretty advancing without much resistance from the Hadi loyalists.



Absolutely. The very fact that the commanders managed a massive strike package of over 170 jets without an accident or loss in the first 24 hrs of the engagement says volumes about the job well done by RSAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

farag said:


> Debkafile said it two days ago. I tend to believe it.



Nah doesn't sound that true. I can understand Paratrooper Special Forces being inserted in order to pathfind for a future amphibious assault and further insertions. A presence large enough to be noticed wouldn't be too smart since they would be targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> Absolutely. The very fact that the commanders managed a massive strike package of over 170 jets without an accident or loss in the first 24 hrs of the engagement says volumes about the job well done by RSAF.


I think the Saudi Military had been raring to go for a while but without any useful CSAR assets were reluctant to risk any pilots in battle. 

One possible outcome is the Saudis(or the Iranians) trying a Crimea on Yemen. Essentially landing regular troops without any flags or colours and calling them irregulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Horus said:


> You are pushing your wishes as facts. How did a jet flying over Gulf of Aden get hit by a SAM and both Pilots ejected?



You know what?
I've something laughable.
As I read, Houthis turned on the radar of SAM air defense system by mistake 
Then royal Saudi air force captured the signals of the radar and shot down the SAM system within few seconds 
After that how would you expect from this stupid militia to shot down an aircraft !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Superboy said:


> Mersads and Raads would rip apart F-15s and Typhoons to pieces


I doubt it. Unless those Typhoons(_which are probably not taking part so far as they are a new asset and the RSAF may not be confident enough to let it loose_) and Eagles deliberately make stupid mistakes; neither the Marsad nor Raad will have have much luck against their potent EW suite. The best they can do is force the jets to fly lower or use stand off weapons which may lead to greater collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

@Horus 
I need ur opinion here as i coildn't send u msg regarding why china dont use jf 17. my stance is:
For all saying "jf 17 a chinese crap as they have themselves not inducted it". 
Till 90 china was interested in it, but when china got thr hand on su 27 (J11) they showed reluctance on super 7 program. China is bigger. She needs a plane of longer range with higher payload and speed. However pak needed lighter and economical air craft.
So what china did that on surface they told world that they are developing jf 17 for thr airforce too (1998). The reason was china can buy some critical parts of the plane and US and europe cannot put sanctions on china. OW it was internal understanding that Pak is final user. I heard pak general praising russia as they didn't hinder giving RD engines despite they knew pak is its main user. 
so it was a great DIPLOMACY and STRATEGY


----------



## Goenitz

@Horus 
plus this chinese capability


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> I think the Saudi Military had been raring to go for a while but without any useful CSAR assets were reluctant to risk any pilots in battle.
> 
> One possible outcome is the Saudis(or the Iranians) trying a Crimea on Yemen. Essentially landing regular troops without any flags or colours and calling them irregulars.



I'd discount Iran from that calculus. Their logistical route is all but dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gasoline said:


> You know what?
> I've something laughable.
> As I read, Houthis turned on the radar of SAM air defense system by mistake
> Then Saudi Aricrafts captured the signals of the radar and shot down the SAM system within few seconds
> After that how would you expect from this stupid militia to shot down an aircraft !



What is more laughable is that these simpletons have still managed to push the Hadi loyalists all the way to the back, so its simply a case of one stupid militia currently beating an even more stupid loyalist army. So whether they are stupid or not; they clearly are effective against the opposition they currently face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Oscar said:


> I doubt it. Unless those Typhoons(_which are probably not taking part so far as they are a new asset and the RSAF may not be confident enough to let it loose_) and Eagles deliberately make stupid mistakes; neither the Marsad nor Raad will have have much luck against their potent EW suite. The best they can do is force the jets to fly lower or use stand off weapons which may lead to greater collateral damage.



Typhoons are taking part in Air Patrol as part of the No-Fly-Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Decisive Storm

Gasoline said:


> @Decisive Storm
> Nice nick brother
> tell me your old one so I can remember you ?



*My old one is a page to be turned.

And any other request will evoke a strong response. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> I'd discount Iran from that calculus. Their logistical route is all but dead.



Most likely, they are probably going to abandon the Houthis at some point and sit this one out. Unless they really push in supplies to the Houthis via some form of engagement or action.. this is an investment lost.


----------



## Kompromat

Goenitz said:


> @Horus
> I need ur opinion here as i coildn't send u msg regarding why china dont use jf 17. my stance is:
> For all saying "jf 17 a chinese crap as they have themselves not inducted it".
> Till 90 china was interested in it, but when china got thr hand on su 27 (J11) they showed reluctance on super 7 program. China is bigger. She needs a plane of longer range with higher payload and speed. However pak needed lighter and economical air craft.
> So what china did that on surface they told world that they are developing jf 17 for thr airforce too (1998). The reason was china can buy some critical parts of the plane and US and europe cannot put sanctions on china. OW it was internal understanding that Pak is final user. I heard pak general praising russia as they didn't hinder giving RD engines despite they knew pak is its main user.
> so it was a great DIPLOMACY and STRATEGY



PLAAF has a huge quantity of J-7s to replace, so i won't discout FC-1 induction just yet.



Oscar said:


> Most likely, they are probably going to abandon the Houthis at some point and sit this one out. Unless they really push in supplies to the Houthis via some form of engagement or action.. this is an investment lost.



Which will send a 'Kill a Chicken to scare the monkey' message across other proxies that Iran leaves you to wolves when chips are down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> PLAAF has a huge quantity of J-7s to replace, so i won't discout FC-1 induction just yet.



They dont really need it as their force requirements are different. Unfortunately, to most of the copy paste variety we have here.. shoving down a product just because its there means something. +



Horus said:


> Which will send a 'Kill a Chicken to scare the monkey' message across other proxies that Iran leaves you to wolves when chips are down.



As such the Houthis are expendable since its just a "nice avenue" to have a presence on GCCs own backyard. However, when it comes to Iraq or Syria.. the Iranians will be much less easily persuaded.

Technically, the Houthi advance was Iran's version of GCCs "ISIS investment". The Arabs tried to create trouble for Persia's little corner.. they struck back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Oscar said:


> What is more laughable is that these simpletons have still managed to push the Hadi loyalists all the way to the back, so its simply a case of one stupid militia currently beating an even more stupid loyalist army. So whether they are stupid or not; they clearly are effective against the opposition they currently face.



The most laughable thing is that you may don't know that 99.99999% of Yemenis people are well armed.So if they would do like Houthis militias and use the force/killing tools they'll ends with thousands of victims.The secret behind Houthis' power is the support that they get it from the deep government ( the gov. of Ali Abdullah Saleh) not because he's well trained or because of his equipments and experience . 

Houthis effectiveness gained from Saleh not from Houthi itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Gasoline said:


> The most laughable thing is that you may don't know that 99.99999% of Yemenis people are well armed.So if they would do like Houthis militias and use the force/killing tools they'll ends with thousands of victims.The secret behind Houthis' power is the support that they get it from the deep government ( the gov. of Ali Abdullah Saleh) not because he's well trained or because of its equipments .
> 
> Houthis effectiveness gained from Saleh not from Houthi itself.



This particular map says otherwise.


----------



## Kompromat

@Oscar 

My hunch is that at some point the outcome of this war will hinge on ground invasion. If Huthis are still making gains under air strikes, the other side hasn't worked out its show yet.


----------



## SipahSalar

Even if one F15 was somehow shot down, there was no loss of life. You are comparing a loss of 1 F-15 to the whole country being bombed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Oscar said:


> This particular map says otherwise.



So what ? We all know Houthi is controlling north Yemen.

However,the former president " Saleh " is using the stupid Houthis as a "tool" to put his son as a president of Yemen instead of Haadi .Saleh has a power twice than Houthis ! So, he can easily kick them at anytime he want .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Didn't Saleh run to Riyadh after the ''revolution got to him?


----------



## الأعرابي

SipahSalar said:


> Even if one F15 was somehow shot down, there was no loss of life. You are comparing a loss of 1 F-15 to the whole country being bombed?



Most likely false news, The dumb Houthies claimed to have shot down a Saudi plane at the beginning of the campaign, then they claimed to have shot down 2 UAE planes, then the claim about the Sudanese plane even though Sudan didn't participate in the air campaign yet, and now this. It's just Houthi frustration. However i'm not sure about the news yet, so it could be true that the plane went down due to mechanical failure and not enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Decisive Storm

Oscar said:


> What is more laughable is that these simpletons have still managed to push the Hadi loyalists all the way to the back, so its simply a case of one stupid militia currently beating an even more stupid loyalist army. So whether they are stupid or not; they clearly are effective against the opposition they currently face.



@Oscar my friend.

The big part of the Yemeni Army wich is loyal to Salah is with their side.
Salah built an Army loyal to him not to the country & by Iranian funding he managed to confirm the loyalty of the big officers.
Some parts of the Army sided with the president -Hadi- like members of the special forces in Aden, their leader refused Hadi orders tolding his soldiers 'there is no legitimacy', so they revolted and kicked him out.

Moments ago, commander of an artillery brigade prevented the soldiers from leaving the base after they refused to move to bomb saudi border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMDR

I think it is safe to assume that the air threat posed by the Houthis has been eliminated. Reports indicate that the RSAF checked the skies and destroyed 4 mig-29s on the ground during the initial hours of the air operation. The main threat to coalition air power will be the MANPADs, but that is only if the strike planes descend to a lower altitude than needed to drop JDAMs or GBUs, which is unlikley. With the US providing logistical support the coalition isn't going to run out of bombs any time soon, so no worries there. So far only one loss, which was reportedly mechanical failure of a Saudi F-15, both pilots were rescued. Air campaign is going well for the coalition, whether there will be a ground offensive remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

If you look at social media, every 5 minutes a jet is shot down. That means Saudi Air Force completely gone in 1 day. 

My belief is they're seeing flares and confusing them for jet shrapnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Decisive Storm said:


> @Oscar my friend.
> 
> The big part of the Yemeni Army wich is loyal to Salah is with their side.
> Salah built an Army loyal to him not to the country & by Iranian funding he managed to confirm the loyalty of the big officers.
> Some parts of the Army sided with the president -Hadi- like members of the special forces in Aden, their leader refused Hadi orders tolding his soldiers 'there is no legitimacy', so they revolted and kicked him out.
> 
> Moments ago, commander of an artillery brigade prevented the soldiers from leaving the base after they refused to move to bomb saudi border.


The real Yemenies are taking a stand against this nonsense. The only aggression is coming from Iran-backed groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Decisive Storm said:


> @Oscar my friend.
> 
> The big part of the Yemeni Army wich is loyal to Salah is with their side.
> Salah built an Army loyal to him not to the country & by Iranian funding he managed to confirm the loyalty of the big officers..



Regardless of whose loyalties lie where, the simple fact I am stating is that those supporting Hadi are just as incompetent and "stupid" as the ones fighting with the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Horus said:


> Didn't Saleh run to Riyadh after the ''revolution got to him?



*Yes, KSA saved his neck & provided him health care to his injuries, and now he is conspiring with mullahs either power to his son or burns the country, just like Assad thug.

In this audio leak, in a meeting with his loyal Officers he told them :
'' We will face the Yemeni people till the last drop of our blood. ''
'' Destroy anything beautiful in Yemen. ''

Yemeni version of Asshead with the same mullahs backing both of them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

@Decisive Storm @Saif al-Arab @Mosamania @Antaréss @Falcon29 @l_5LT3BRE_l @Frosty @Bubblegum Crisis @Frogman @الأعرابي @Kamal_dbk @BLACKEAGLE 


See what they wrote in the news : 

Fares agency : Shooting down *Saudi *fighter jet north of Sanaa and arresting its *Sudanese *pilot











اسقاط طائرة حربية سعودية شمال صنعاء والقبض على طيارها السوداني - وكالة انباء فارس | Fars News Agency - FarsNews Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jack 86000

**

*U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown *
*Near Yemen*
The U.S. Air Force and Navy rescued two Saudi pilots Friday after they ejected from their F-15 fighter over the Gulf of Aden during combat operations against Houthi rebels in Yemen.

The Saudi jet apparently suffered some mechanical problem forcing the pilots to eject. A U.S. Air Force Pave Hawk special operations helicopter and crew were dispatched from Djibouti to rescue the Saudi pilots.


Although their conditions are unknown, they were reported to be ambulatory. The Saudi jet and the two pilots went down in international waters. The rescue operation was coordinated by the USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer.

The entire operation took two hours. Saudi Arabia Thursday announced itbombed military installations in Yemen to weaken the Shiite rebels who chased the president out of the country.

U.S. Rescues Two Saudi Fighter Pilots After Splashdown Near Yemen - NBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Okay Official confirmation, am F-15S went down in the red sea en route from Yemen due to a mechanical failure, US navy rescues the pilots over the red sea to the close proximity to the location, both pilots are alive and well and have asked to resume their duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Oscar said:


> Regardless of whose loyalties lie where, the simple fact I am stating is that those supporting Hadi are just as incompetent and "stupid" as the ones fighting with the Houthis.



The problem is not incompetence or power for that matter but the lack of a coherent strategy. As I wrote then Yemen is a divided country politically and geographically. In the South of Yemen you have communists (South Yemen was one of the few communist states in the Muslim world), Islamists, Southern separatists, AQAP elements, tribal elements, tribes loyal to Hadi etc. Yet all of them are against the Houthi's but what is yet to be seen is whether they can put their differences aside and work together to push the Houthi's back to their strongholds in Northern Yemen, mainly the Saada province. Yemenis are very territorial people and no Southerner for instance would tolerate Northerners (Houthi's) to invade their cities and tell them what to do. Similar to Afghanistan actually.

At the same time in Northern Yemen you have divisions. Anyone that is not an extremist Zaydi is against Houthi's at the end of the day and those who are not are simply tired of the mess that Yemen has been for a long time and want to start from a fresh. Some of them are so gullible that they believe that highly incompetent people like the Houthi's can change everything.

Then as @Decisive Storm and @Gasoline correctly wrote you have the Saleh gang. We are talking about a man that ruled Yemen for over 30 years. He still has many loyalists in the army. An army he built for himself rather than for the country. An army more loyal to him than Yemen. The same Saleh and his gang were fighting against the Houthi's in 2009 and 2010 ALONGSIDE KSA.

Now it's true that KSA should have dealt with all this differently already when Saleh was ruling (who at times was close to KSA and at other in conflict) but Yemen is to KSA what Afghanistan is to Pakistan. It's more trouble and a headache than anything.

I hope that was explanation enough.



Meengla said:


> Great post. I think you should contribute more on this and suggest ideas to diffuse the situation before it gets out of hand. Trust me: There will not be any 'winners' in this conflict in that region--and extending to Pakistan. Both KSA and Iran are formidable powers.
> The only beneficiaries would be people thousands of miles away or their so-called 'outpost' in that region.



You are welcome. Maybe in a thread with less trolling and where the emotions are not running as high. I agree with your post.

Dear brother @Gasoline (I cannot quote your post as it contains links which I am still not allowed to post for some reason).

PressTV, Fars News Agency, Al-Alam and all of those other Farsi Mullah propaganda channels should really merge into 1 big channel and call themselves *FARCETV*. That would be more fitting considering the bullshit that they are "reporting" 24/7.



AMDR said:


> I think it is safe to assume that the air threat posed by the Houthis has been eliminated. Reports indicate that the RSAF checked the skies and destroyed 4 mig-29s on the ground during the initial hours of the air operation. The main threat to coalition air power will be the MANPADs, but that is only if the strike planes descend to a lower altitude than needed to drop JDAMs or GBUs, which is unlikley. With the US providing logistical support the coalition isn't going to run out of bombs any time soon, so no worries there. So far only one loss, which was reportedly mechanical failure of a Saudi F-15, both pilots were rescued. Air campaign is going well for the coalition, whether there will be a ground offensive remains to be seen.





Nice MJ avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Decisive Storm

*White House : Obama spoke with the Saudi King a little while ago and assured him of his support for the Decisive Storm Op.*

*Sky News : 4 soldiers loyal to Saleh and Houthi killed and others wounded in an ambush by citizens in the province of Abyan.*

*Saudi Defence Minister held a visual conversation with the pilots and get reassured about their safety.*
*They asked him to continue their combat.*

*AFP : King Salman thank President Obama for the rescue of the two pilots by the US forces Over the Red Sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

So far 2 confirmed jet losses. A RSAF f-15 crashed near Aden in what seems to be technical failure and not hostile fire. The two pilots were rescued by the U.S. navy operation in the area. A Sudanese jet has been shot down over Sanaa. 

The national movements forces continue to advance but stall in Aden. they pulled back from a few positions near the airport but have since advanced and entered the main sea port. They have also taken a town located in Alqaeda territory.


----------



## Kaniska

Saudi says Pakistan wants to join fight against Yemen rebels - The Express Tribune


----------



## Mosamania

Alshawi1234 said:


> So far 2 confirmed jet losses. A RSAF f-15 crashed near Aden in what seems to be technical failure and not hostile fire. The two pilots were rescued by the U.S. navy operation in the area. A Sudanese jet has been shot down over Sanaa.
> 
> The national movements forces continue to advance but stall in Aden. they pulled back from a few positions near the airport but have since advanced and entered the main sea port. They have also taken a town located in Alqaeda territory.



No Sudanese jet even participated, no jet was shot down so far. The F-15S crashed in the red sea away from Yemen airspace to begin with. Maybe you honestly believe that pilots fly in T-Shirt, Jeans and flip flops. But then again being brainwashed by propaganda is easy for your ilk it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Alshawi1234 said:


> So far 2 confirmed jet losses. A RSAF f-15 crashed near Aden in what seems to be technical failure and not hostile fire. The two pilots were rescued by the U.S. navy operation in the area. A Sudanese jet has been shot down over Sanaa.
> 
> The national movements forces continue to advance but stall in Aden. they pulled back from a few positions near the airport but have since advanced and entered the main sea port. They have also taken a town located in Alqaeda territory.



The Houthi terror cult = "national movements forces".

I guess that ISIS is the Iraqi variant of "national movement forces" then if we use your logic. Almost 200 planes are involved in this mission (huge number) and no casualties have been reported. Mechanical problems are not uncommon and would eventually happen in such a large scale military operation.

Air control over Yemen was achieved in 15 minutes.

Sudanese jets have not even participated yet so how come has 1 Sudanese jet been shot down already?

Don't watch/read too much Al-Alam, PissTV and Farce News.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Houthi terror cult = "national movements forces".
> 
> I guess that ISIS is the Iraqi variant of "national movement forces" then if we use your logic. Almost 200 planes are involved in this mission (huge number) and no casualties have been reported. Mechanical problems are not uncommon and would eventually happen in such a large scale military operation.
> 
> Sudanese jets have not even participated yet so how come has 1 Sudanese jet been shot down already?
> 
> Don't watch/read too much Al-Alam, PissTV and Farce News.



He can't accept anything else, so you can't expect anything else from his kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

Damn shit ! 

Heavy strikes :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mosamania said:


> He can't accept anything else, so you can't expect anything else from his kind.



What to expect from people who politically belong to the same camp that is posting 6-5 year old videos from the war in 2009 and 2010 (mainly Saleh vs Houthi's who are now best buddies, lol) and who are posting videos of people in Saudi Arabia returning home to Jeddah, Makkah, Ta'if etc. after trips to the mountains in the South. Even if we assume that people (all civilians = elders, men, women and children) who lived next to the areas of conflict sought refugee at family members in Hijaz and elsewhere this has nothing to do with any army performance. This is normal behavior from sane people. See, KSA unlike certain countries in the region care about their citizens hence if instructions were given to leave the area they were given to actually make life easier for the people. A failed government would not care.



Alshawi1234 said:


> You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.



Yemenis themselves will remove the Houthi terror cult. They are in the process of doing that. KSA nor the Arab world has any intention of taking control of Sana'a. Besides Yemenis and Saudi Arabians are basically one people.

BTW, tell that to the Houthi's who were shelling Sana'a and killing unarmed protestors. What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Alshawi1234 said:


> You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.


You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.

Back atcha buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## الأعرابي

Mosamania said:


> You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.
> 
> Back atcha buddy.



First let him try to take Tikrit *alongside* half of his country then maybe he can think of Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Gasoline said:


> Damn shit !
> 
> Heavy strikes :



Poor guy, why he's so scared. 

I've seen much worse in Gaza, compare with average civilian reaction in Gaza:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*US-Saudi Blitz in Yemen: Naked Aggression, Absolute Desperation*

*By Tony Cartalucci *

March 27, 2015 "ICH" - "LD" - The "proxy war" model the US has been employing throughout the Middle East, Eastern Europe, and even in parts of Asia appears to have failed yet again, this time in the Persian Gulf state of Yemen. Overcoming the US-Saudi backed regime in Yemen, and a coalition of sectarian extremists including Al Qaeda and its rebrand, the "Islamic State," pro-Iranian Yemeni Houthi militias have turned the tide against American "soft power" and has necessitated a more direct military intervention. While US military forces themselves are not involved allegedly, Saudi warplanes and a possible ground force are.

Though Saudi Arabia claims "10 countries" have joined its coalition to intervene in Yemen, like the US invasion and occupation of Iraq hid behind a "coalition," it is overwhelmingly a Saudi operation with "coalition partners" added in a vain attempt to generate diplomatic legitimacy.

The New York Times, even in the title of its report, "Saudi Arabia Begins Air Assault in Yemen," seems not to notice these "10" other countries. It reports:
_
Saudi Arabia announced on Wednesday night that it had launched a military campaign in Yemen, the beginning of what a Saudi official said was an offensive to restore a Yemeni government that had collapsed after rebel forces took control of large swaths of the country. The air campaign began as the internal conflict in Yemen showed signs of degenerating into a proxy war between regional powers. The Saudi announcement came during a rare news conference in Washington by Adel al-Jubeir, the kingdom’s ambassador to the United States._

*Proxy War Against Iran.*

Indeed, the conflict in Yemen is a proxy war. Not between Iran and Saudi Arabia per say, but between Iran and the United States, with the United States electing Saudi Arabia as its unfortunate stand-in.





Iran's interest in Yemen serves as a direct result of the US-engineered "Arab Spring" and attempts to overturn the political order of North Africa and the Middle East to create a unified sectarian front against Iran for the purpose of a direct conflict with Tehran. The war raging in Syria is one part of this greater geopolitical conspiracy, aimed at overturning one of Iran's most important regional allies, cutting the bridge between it and another important ally, Hezbollah in Lebanon.

And while Iran's interest in Yemen is currently portrayed as yet another example of Iranian aggression, indicative of its inability to live in peace with its neighbors, US policymakers themselves have long ago already noted that Iran's influence throughout the region, including backing armed groups, serves a solely defensive purpose, acknowledging the West and its regional allies' attempts to encircle, subvert, and overturn Iran's current political order.

The US-based RAND Corporation, which describes itself as "a nonprofit institution that helps improve policy and decision making through research and analysis," produced a report in 2009 for the US Air Force titled, "Dangerous But Not Omnipotent : Exploring the Reach and Limitations of Iranian Power in the Middle East," examining the structure and posture of Iran's military, including its Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and weapons both present, and possible future, it seeks to secure its borders and interests with against external aggression.

The report admits that:
_
Iran’s strategy is largely defensive, but with some offensive elements. Iran’s strategy of protecting the regime against internal threats, deterring aggression, safeguarding the homeland if aggression occurs, and extending influence is in large part a defensive one that also serves some aggressive tendencies when coupled with expressions of Iranian regional aspirations. It is in part a response to U.S. policy pronouncements and posture in the region, especially since the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001. The Iranian leadership takes very seriously the threat of invasion given the open discussion in the United States of regime change, speeches defining Iran as part of the “axis of evil,” and efforts by U.S. forces to secure base access in states surrounding Iran._

Whatever imperative Saudi Arabia is attempting to cite in justifying its military aggression against Yemen, and whatever support the US is trying to give the Saudi regime rhetorically, diplomatically, or militarily, the legitimacy of this military operation crumbles before the words of the West's own policymakers who admit Iran and its allies are simply reacting to a concerted campaign of encirclement, economic sanctions, covert military aggression, political subversion, and even terrorism aimed at establishing Western hegemony across the region at the expense of Iranian sovereignty.

*Saudi Arabia's Imperative Lacks Legitimacy*

The unelected hereditary regime ruling over Saudi Arabia, a nation notorious for egregious human rights abuses, and a land utterly devoid of even a semblance of what is referred to as "human rights," is now posing as arbiter of which government in neighboring Yemen is "legitimate" and which is not, to the extent of which it is prepared to use military force to restore the former over the latter.

The United States providing support for the Saudi regime is designed to lend legitimacy to what would otherwise be a difficult narrative to sell. However, the United States itself has suffered from an increasing deficit in its own legitimacy and moral authority.

Most ironic of all, US and Saudi-backed sectarian extremists, including Al Qaeda in Yemen, had served as proxy forces meant to keep Houthi militias in check by proxy so the need for a direct military intervention such as the one now unfolding would not be necessary. This means that Saudi Arabia and the US are intervening in Yemen only after the terrorists they were supporting were overwhelmed and the regime they were propping up collapsed.

In reality, Saudi Arabia's and the United States' rhetoric aside, a brutal regional regime meddled in Yemen and lost, and now the aspiring global hemegon sponsoring it from abroad has ordered it to intervene directly and clean up its mess.

*Saudi Arabia's Dangerous Gamble*

The aerial assault on Yemen is meant to impress upon onlookers Saudi military might. A ground contingent might also attempt to quickly sweep in and panic Houthi fighters into folding. Barring a quick victory built on psychologically overwhelming Houthi fighters, Saudi Arabia risks enveloping itself in a conflict that could easily escape out from under the military machine the US has built for it.

It is too early to tell how the military operation will play out and how far the Saudis and their US sponsors will go to reassert themselves over Yemen. However, that the Houthis have outmatched combined US-Saudi proxy forces right on Riyadh's doorstep indicates an operational capacity that may not only survive the current Saudi assault, but be strengthened by it.

Reports that Houthi fighters have employed captured Yemeni warplanes further bolsters this notion - revealing tactical, operational, and strategic sophistication that may well know how to weather whatever the Saudis have to throw at it, and come back stronger.

What may result is a conflict that spills over Yemen's borders and into Saudi Arabia proper. Whatever dark secrets the Western media's decades of self-censorship regarding the true sociopolitical nature of Saudi Arabia will become apparent when the people of the Arabian peninsula must choose to risk their lives fighting for a Western client regime, or take a piece of the peninsula for themselves.

Additionally, a transfer of resources and fighters arrayed under the flag of the so-called "Islamic State" and Al Qaeda from Syria to the Arabian Peninsula will further indicate that the US and its regional allies have been behind the chaos and atrocities carried out in the Levant for the past 4 years. Such revelations will only further undermine the moral imperative of the West and its regional allies, which in turn will further sabotage their efforts to rally support for an increasingly desperate battle they themselves conspired to start.

*America's Shrinking Legitimacy*

It was just earlier this month when the United States reminded the world  of Russia's "invasion" of Crimea. Despite having destabilized Ukraine with a violent, armed insurrection in Kiev, for the purpose of expanding NATO deeper into Eastern Europe and further encircling Russia, the West insisted that Russia had and still has no mandate to intervene in any way in neighboring Ukraine. Ukraine's affairs, the United States insists, are the Ukrainians' to determine. Clearly, the US meant this only in as far as Ukrainians determined things in ways that suited US interests.

This is ever more evident now in Yemen, where the Yemeni people are not being allowed to determine their own affairs. Everything up to and including military invasion has been reserved specifically to ensure that the people of Yemen do not determine things for themselves, clearly, because it does not suit US interests.

Such naked hypocrisy will be duly noted by the global public and across diplomatic circles. The West's inability to maintain a cohesive narrative is a growing sign of weakness. Shareholders in the global enterprise the West is engaged in may see such weakness as a cause to divest - or at the very least - a cause to diversify toward other enterprises. Such enterprises may include Russia and China's mulipolar world. The vanishing of Western global hegemony will be done in destructive conflict waged in desperation and spite.

Today, that desperation and spite befalls Yemen.

_Tony Cartalucci, Bangkok-based geopolitical researcher and writer, especially for the online magazine__“New Eastern Outlook”__._

Â US-Saudi Blitz in Yemen: Naked Aggression, Absolute DesperationÂ Â Â 
:Â Â Â Information Clearing House - ICH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

So U.S daddy came to save 2 Saudi pilots of the stronkk coalition?
They were lucky, hopefully next time they will capture them alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

*Houthis are 5 miles away from #Aden city center despite airstrikes by #Saudi-led coalition according to witnesses*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581652073399353344
Incompetent Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

It will be impossible to stop Houthi advance without ground operations. Look at Iraq, ISIS has been able to continue ground operations unhindered despite 8 months of US airstrikes.


----------



## Surenas

> Many scary tweets tonight from people in Yemen describing big explosions, bursting doors, breaking windows, fires. Please stay safe.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581626508994805760


> We have not experienced such heavey bombings in Sanaa. We are seeing the death w every bomb. #Decisive_Storm#Yemen




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581622988501430273


> Now hiding in basement & my son blurts: "I hate them, why do they always wake me up from sleep scared" Sana'a #Yemen




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581621366362800128
Seems like the Saudis are getting desperate. The Houthis are not backing off and the people are not demanding political concessions.


----------



## /_/

Alshawi1234 said:


> You can bomb, kill, destroy as much as you can, you'll never take control of Sanaa from the Yemeni's.


Yes in 2006 the Jews bomb hard Beirut but when the ground phase star the history change.

They can bomb a lot but if they no deployed grounds troops this will be a pathetic fail for them.


----------



## Surenas

*Yemen Houthi rebels advance despite Saudi-led air strikes*

Reuters - Yemen's Houthi rebels made broad gains in the country's south and east on Friday despite a second day of Saudi-led air strikes meant to check the Iranian-backed militia's efforts to overthrow President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Shi'ite Muslim Houthi fighters and allied army units gained their first foothold on Yemen's Arabian Sea coast by seizing the port of Shaqra 100km (60 miles) east of Aden, residents told Re_u_ters.

Explosions and crackles of small gunfire rang out across Aden late on Friday as Houthis made a push on the southern port city's airport, a witness said.

The advances threaten Hadi's last refuge in Yemen and potentially undermine the air campaign to support him.

The spokesman for the Saudi-led operation, Brigadier General Ahmed Asseri, told a news conference in Riyadh that defending the Aden government was the campaign's "main objective".

[…]

But the Houthis and allied army units seized the southern town of Shaqra in Abyan province on Friday, gaining access to the Arabian Sea, residents said.

Their entry into the city means they control most land routes to Aden and can block tribal fighters trying to come in to reinforce Hadi's troops.

Residents said dozens of pickup trucks loaded with tribal fighters have reached the town of Mudyah and were expected to clash with the Houthi forces based in Shaqra and the town of Lodar.

During a week of intense fighting, the Houthis have taken the Red Sea port of al-Mukha to Aden's northwest, and the city's northern outskirts, suggesting Aden is danger, despite the air strikes against the Houthis.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/28/us-yemen-security-idUSKBN0ML0YC20150328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

Surenas said:


> Incompetent Saudis.



Tweets? Are Iranians really that desperate?

I'd post pics of your dead Houthis killed by Yemenies in Adan but it's against forum rules

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasbara Buster

SipahSalar said:


> It will be impossible to stop Houthi advance without ground operations. Look at Iraq, ISIS has been able to continue ground operations unhindered despite 8 months of US airstrikes.




Do you know how many "airstrikes" the U.S. and their allies are conducting in Syria on a daily basis? It's beyond laughable. There is absolutely no intention to eliminate ISIS... it's just a game for them.


----------



## Surenas

*Despite Saudi-led airstrikes, Shiite rebels continue to advance in Yemen*

SANAA, Yemen — Shiite rebels reached the outskirts of the key southern city of Aden on Friday, boldly defying a bombing campaign led by Saudi Arabia that is seeking to push them back and carve out a protected space for the country’s beleaguered president.

The drive by the rebels, known as Houthis, indicates they have not been intimidated by a growing Saudi-led force of at least 10 nations that have pledged aircraft and ships in a major operation to stop the insurgents. The U.S. government is contributing intelligence and logistics aid to the Saudi-led offensive.

The fighting reflects how this impoverished Arabian Peninsula country may be turning into a battleground between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shiite Iran, the region’s foremost powers. The Saudis accuse the Iranians of arming the Houthi rebels.

For the first time in the two-day operation, Saudi officials sketched out the scope of their military operation, indicating they might not try to completely defeat the Houthi rebels but instead would seek to safeguard enough territory for President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to return from exile. He had established a government in Aden in February after the rebels toppled his administration in Sanaa, the capital. He fled Aden for Saudi Arabia this week as the insurgents moved in.

“I want to confirm that the operation itself has as its main objective to protect the government in Aden,” Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asseri, a Saudi military spokesman, said at a news conference in the Saudi capital, Riyadh, according to the Re_ut_ers news agency.

Anis Mansour, editor in chief of the city’s Huna Aden newspaper, said the rebels seized a government compound Friday in Dar Saad, about five miles from the center of Aden. They also took control of the city’s airport, he said. Rebels and pro-government forces have battled over the airport for days.

The Houthi attacks occurred even as the Saudi-led forces conducted a new wave of bombings. Local news media and residents in Sanaa said the airstrikes Friday targeted military installations controlled by the rebels as well as by forces loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, the longtime Yemeni autocrat who was forced from power by a popular uprising that started in 2011. He is widely considered to have thrown his support behind the Houthis.

Despite Saudi-led airstrikes, Shiite rebels continue to advance in Yemen - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

Zionists wahhabis Saudis are so fucking scared because they are only good doing suicide cars bombs for killed others Arabs or lashed women for drive cars.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

الأعرابي said:


> Tweets? Are Iranians really that desperate?
> 
> I'd post pics of your dead Houthis killed by Yemenies in Adan but it's against forum rules




An Albanian Arab? A lot of confused people here, you don't have to become an Arab in order to become a "sunni" you know. Why support an extremely backward and oppressive U.S. client state like Saudi Arabia? Just because you are Sunni, right?


----------



## Surenas

*Elite Iranian guards training Yemen's Houthis: U.S. officials*

(Reuters) - The United States is increasingly concerned about training by Iran's elite Revolutionary Guards for the Houthi rebels in Yemen, where the Shi'ite militias continue to make territorial gains despite airstrikes by neighboring Saudi Arabia.

U.S. officials said Tehran's direct involvement with the Houthis was limited but that U.S. intelligence assessments had concluded that Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps personnel were training and equipping Houthi units.

The officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss security matters, expressed concern that the IRGC's mission could include training the Houthis to use advanced weaponry they acquired after seizing Yemeni military bases.

Saudi Arabia, which launched aerial bombardments of Houthi forces this week, has said the militia was receiving extensive backing from Iran, the kingdom's regional rival.

"We see ... Iran playing a large role in supporting the Houthis," Saudi ambassador to Washington Adel al-Jubeir told reporters on Thursday.

"There are Iranian advisers advising them and Hezbollah operatives advising them," Jubeir said. Lebanon-based Hezbollah is closely allied with Tehran.

Asked about Jubeir’s accusations on Friday, White House spokesman Josh Earnest told reporters: "We’ve expressed our previous concerns about the destabilizing impact that Iran is having on this particular situation. We continue to have those concerns."

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/27/us-yemen-security-houthis-iran-idUSKBN0MN2MI20150327?irpc=932


----------



## gangsta_rap

The outcome of all this won't be good. In the end the Yemeni government will be weak and with no rival groups to oppose them, al-queda in Yemen may fill the power vacuum. That's a bad ending where EVERONE loses.


----------



## الأعرابي

Hasbara Buster said:


> An Albanian Arab? A lot of confused people here, you don't have to become an Arab in order to become a "Sunni" you know? Why support a backward and highly oppressive U.S. client state like Saudi Arabia? Just because you are Sunni, right?



And it seems you have to become a Persian in order to become a Shiites, why support such a backward terror sponsoring state like Iran? Just because you're a Shiite right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

الأعرابي said:


> Tweets? Are Iranians really that desperate?
> 
> I'd post pics of your dead Houthis killed by Yemenies in Adan but it's against forum rules



Cry me a river. The Houthis are advancing, and no is stoping them. Let's see if the Saudis have the balls to put boots on the ground. Or are they too cowardice and order their client-states like Pakistan and Egypt to intervene? Who knows, but anyone who is thinking of invading Yemen will get their asses kicked.


----------



## Gasoline

*_* said:


> Zionists wahhabis Saudis are so fucking scared because they are only good doing suicide cars bombs for killed others Arabs or lashed women for drive cars.



*_*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## /_/

Hasbara Buster said:


> Do you know how many "airstrikes" the U.S. and their allies are conducting in Syria on a daily basis? It's beyond laughable. There is absolutely no intention to eliminate ISIS... it's just a game for them.



The Jews launch 5000 Strikes in 2006 in Lebanon and their ground operation fail (Battle of Ayta ash-Shab)

And the Jews are so fucking cowards yes but they have a lot combat experience and they failed.

The Wahhabis Saudis have none military experience just see them now Obongo need doing himselft the rescue Missions Saudis alone can't I repeat again they (Wahhabis) are only good making cars bombs, beheading unarmed people and lashing womens for drive cars LOL

Saudis Wahhabis are giving a lot money to the Egyptian Sisi toadface for do the ground operation because they are scared.


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> *Yemen Houthi rebels advance despite Saudi-led air strikes*
> 
> Reuters - Yemen's Houthi rebels made broad gains in the country's south and east on Friday despite a second day of Saudi-led air strikes meant to check the Iranian-backed militia's efforts to overthrow President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.
> 
> Shi'ite Muslim Houthi fighters and allied army units gained their first foothold on Yemen's Arabian Sea coast by seizing the port of Shaqra 100km (60 miles) east of Aden, residents told Re_u_ters.
> 
> Explosions and crackles of small gunfire rang out across Aden late on Friday as Houthis made a push on the southern port city's airport, a witness said.
> 
> The advances threaten Hadi's last refuge in Yemen and potentially undermine the air campaign to support him.
> 
> The spokesman for the Saudi-led operation, Brigadier General Ahmed Asseri, told a news conference in Riyadh that defending the Aden government was the campaign's "main objective".
> 
> […]
> 
> But the Houthis and allied army units seized the southern town of Shaqra in Abyan province on Friday, gaining access to the Arabian Sea, residents said.
> 
> Their entry into the city means they control most land routes to Aden and can block tribal fighters trying to come in to reinforce Hadi's troops.
> 
> Residents said dozens of pickup trucks loaded with tribal fighters have reached the town of Mudyah and were expected to clash with the Houthi forces based in Shaqra and the town of Lodar.
> 
> During a week of intense fighting, the Houthis have taken the Red Sea port of al-Mukha to Aden's northwest, and the city's northern outskirts, suggesting Aden is danger, despite the air strikes against the Houthis.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/28/us-yemen-security-idUSKBN0ML0YC20150328



Weren't you the one who posted news of complete takeover of Aden? So how is this a gain to you? Btw, you say Saudis are incompetent even though they aren't on ground yet. 

On ground though, houthis lost Aden airport. As well as clashes opening in many provinces by Yemeni civilians. If needed there will be ground forces. Saudis sent them before, not sure why you're still calling them coward. 

You were saying that they wouldn't dare intervene in Yemen and they did. Now you're saying they're too coward to send ground forces. What's true is Iran and it's supporteers are pissed and not able to respond. Instead they're making a lot of crap up on social media. 

The best one being that Russia have 24 hours for Arab warships to leave or face world war 3 and claimed it was a rueters report.  

Before military intervention they claimed they would collapse the royal family in Saudi Arabia and invade immediately. Now that they're too coward to do so, they're trying to convince themselves that there could be internal power struggle in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

Saudi must be defeated, they represent backward Islam.
Iran gives emphasis on Science and development, muslim country like Iran must prevail.


----------



## azzo

opruh said:


> Saudi must be defeated, they represent backward Islam.
> Iran gives emphasis on Science and development, muslim country like Iran must prevail.


laughable. We have the better universities, research centers, infrastructure, hospitals..etc etc

2014 World University Rankings | Academic Ranking of World Universities

4 universities in the top 500 
Top 10 in math

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

Falcon29 said:


> Weren't you the one who posted news of complete takeover of Aden? So how is this a gain to you? Btw, you say Saudis are incompetent even though they aren't on ground yet.



When they were on the ground in 2009 they demonstrated nothing but incompetence. In fact, the Houthis even controlled positions in Saudi Arabia. 



> On ground though, houthis lost Aden airport. As well as clashes opening in many provinces by Yemeni civilians. If needed there will be ground forces. Saudis sent them before, not sure why you're still calling them coward.



Bullcrap. No organized civilian attack against the houthis today. The Houthis have in fact advanced in pretty much every corner of Yemen today.



> You were saying that they wouldn't dare intervene in Yemen and they did. Now you're saying they're too coward to send ground forces. What's true is Iran and it's supporteers are pissed and not able to respond. Instead they're making a lot of crap up on social media.



A ground intervention I meant. Like I said, air attacks alone are not going to stop the Houthis. Which crap? Pretty much every fact that I have posted is backed by credible sources. 



> Before military intervention they claimed they would collapse the royal family in Saudi Arabia and invade immediately. Now that they're too coward to do so, they're trying to convince themselves that there could be internal power struggle in Saudi Arabia.



Mind your own business, Palestinian. Worry about your own home (which you don't have), in stead of trying to mingle yourself in regional discussions. Your people are nothing more than tools who are being moved as pawns by pretty much every regional actor.



azzo said:


> laughable. We have the better universities, research centers, infrastructure, hospitals..etc etc
> 
> 2014 World University Rankings | Academic Ranking of World Universities
> 
> 4 universities in the top 500
> Top 10 in math



Where is your scientific growth then? Where is your country in mathematician, robotic and solar car competitions? Iran pretty much dominates all you backward Arabs in these fields.


----------



## Falcon29

@Surenas

I'm on mobile otherwise I'd shit on you. 

But your post shows your flaming anger. 

It's obvious you can't get sleep at night from this operation. 

Still waiting for Iraqi militia invasion into Mecca.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

GIANTsasquatch said:


> The outcome of all this won't be good. In the end the Yemeni government will be weak and with no rival groups to oppose them, al-queda in Yemen may fill the power vacuum. That's a bad ending where EVERONE loses.


no, the Saudis win if al qaeda comes to power in Yemen


----------



## Surenas

Falcon29 said:


> It's obvious you can't get sleep at night from this operation.



Yes, you are right. The fact that I just arrived home now, from another poker evening, reading on all mainstream media that the Houthis are advancing despite incompetent Saudi airstrikes, makes me indeed sleep better tonight. 

You on the other remain homeless. Sleep well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Weren't you the one who posted news of complete takeover of Aden? So how is this a gain to you? Btw, you say Saudis are incompetent even though they aren't on ground yet.
> 
> On ground though, houthis lost Aden airport. As well as clashes opening in many provinces by Yemeni civilians. If needed there will be ground forces. Saudis sent them before, not sure why you're still calling them coward.
> 
> You were saying that they wouldn't dare intervene in Yemen and they did. Now you're saying they're too coward to send ground forces. What's true is Iran and it's supporteers are pissed and not able to respond. Instead they're making a lot of crap up on social media.
> 
> The best one being that Russia have 24 hours for Arab warships to leave or face world war 3 and claimed it was a rueters report.
> 
> Before military intervention they claimed they would collapse the royal family in Saudi Arabia and invade immediately. Now that they're too coward to do so, they're trying to convince themselves that there could be internal power struggle in Saudi Arabia.


Why are you barking and cheering for the Saudis and Egyptians and other arab traitors

I remember you saying that they are kuffar and murtadeen 

Why you cheer for them is like they formed an alliance to liberate Palestine and not attacking Yemen 

Is not the CC who overthrow morsi 
Is not the CC who closed the borders and starved you 
Is not the Saudis supported the overthrow of morsi 
Is not the gulf countries who gave billion to CC 
Is not they who but Hamas and MB on the terror list 

I know you traitors who deserve the likes of sharon

You hypocrite two faced the hypocrite and in the buttom of the hell fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Surenas said:


> When they were on the ground in 2009 they demonstrated nothing but incompetence. In fact, the Houthis even controlled positions in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. No organized civilian attack against the houthis today. The Houthis have in fact advanced in pretty much every corner of Yemen today.
> 
> 
> 
> A ground intervention I meant. Like I said, air attacks alone are not going to stop the Houthis. Which crap? Pretty much every fact that I have posted is backed by credible sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own business, Palestinian. Worry about your own home (which you don't have), in stead of trying to mingle yourself in regional discussions. Your people are nothing more than tools who are being moved as pawns by pretty much every regional actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your scientific growth then? Where is your country in mathematician, robotic and solar car competitions? Iran pretty much dominates all you backward Arabs in these fields.



Saudis are doing and participating in all of these things in countries that matter like US/EU. You just keep playing with your toys and inventing Qahirs with your backward allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> Yes, you are right. The fact that I just arrived home now, from another poker evening, reading on all mainstream media that the Houthis are advancing despite incompetent Saudi airstrikes, makes me indeed sleep better tonight.
> 
> You on the other remain homeless. Sleep well.



Your rhetoric is evidence of your flaming rage. 

Rebels in Syria soon will take Idlib. Iraqi militias/army can't do shit on ground against ISIS. Iran gets blockaded in Yemen. I understand the anger bro, take it easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

No offence but this Arab-Iran proxy wars are very much similar to World War Zombies












Either Arabs or Iranians are zombies morons, keep fighting for bloods.


----------



## azzo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why are you barking and cheering for the Saudis and Egyptians and other arab traitors
> 
> I remember you saying that they are kuffar and murtadeen
> 
> Why you cheer for them is like they formed an alliance to liberate Palestine and not attacking Yemen
> 
> Is not the CC who overthrow morsi
> Is not the CC who closed the borders and starved you
> Is not the Saudis supported the overthrow of morsi
> Is not the gulf countries who gave billion to CC
> Is not they who but Hamas and MB on the terror list
> 
> I know you traitors who deserve the likes of sharon
> 
> You hypocrite two faced the hypocrite and in the buttom of the hell fire


You seems to be not getting one thing, we as Arabs and Sunnis might have some disagreements on some subjects but at the end it's quarrels between brothers. on the other hand, Iran and Shiites who worship Iran are no brother of ours so they don't get the same treatment, when you make a mistake you get stomped, no talks, no good feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

azzo said:


> Saudis are doing and participating in all of these things in countries that matters like US/EU. You just keep playing with your toys and inventing Qahirs with your backward allies.



You're a backwards Arab, and Persians are Gods. Take his word for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Falcon29 said:


> Rebels in Syria soon will take Idlib. Iraqi militias/army can't do shit on ground against ISIS. Iran gets blockaded in Yemen. I understand the anger bro, take it easy.



In the end, whether the rebels are going to control Idlib doesn't matter. The capital is in the hand of Assad, as well as most of the border crossings with Lebanon, which makes sure that Iran keeps the ability to supply Hezbollah. Take over Idlib by Al Qaeda will be more of a threat to moderate rebels in the North than to Iran's strategic needs in Syria. Iraqi militia wisely let US airstrikes pave the way for the liberation of Tikrit, which in the end will serve Iranian interests. In Yemen the Houthis are advancing despite a large coalition of incompetent states.

Imagine me sleeping tonight. Like a baby. Layla tov my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> In the end, whether the rebels are going to control Idlib doesn't matter. The capital is in the hand of Assad, as well as most of the border crossings with Lebanon, which makes sure that Iran keeps the ability to supply Hezbollah. Take over Idlib by Al Qaeda will be more of a threat to moderate rebels in the North than to Iran's strategic needs in Syria. Iraqi militia wisely let US airstrikes pave the way for the liberation of Tikrit, which in the end will serve Iranian interests. In Yemen the Houthis are advancing despite a large coalition of incompetent states.
> 
> Imagine me sleeping tonight. Like a baby. Shalom my friend.



Damascus will fall after Aleppo falls when Idlib falls. On one hand you say Arab states are puppet states than state Iraqi militias the ones you sponsor made deal for US strikes. Syrian and Iraqi army have failed completely. Supply route to Hezbollah is irrelevant to subject. But Iran blockaded from sea in Yemen by primitive backward Arabs. 

Things not looking too good. I miss the old Surenas, the one I just saw few posts ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Surenas

Falcon29 said:


> Damascus will fall after Aleppo falls when Idlib falls. On one hand you say Arab states are puppet states than state Iraqi militias the ones you sponsor made deal for US strikes.



Damascus will only fall in your dreams. In 2012 rebels were shelling Assad's palace, and look where they are now. 



> Syrian and Iraqi army have failed completely. Supply route to Hezbollah is irrelevant to subject. But Iran blockaded from sea in Yemen by primitive backward Arabs.



Failed completely in what? Damascus is still standing, thanks to Iranian intervention, as well as Baghdad. 



> Things not looking too good. I miss the old Surenas, the one I just saw few posts ago.



Things are looking perfect. Don't worry honey. In the end, I have a home and you don't. So keep yourself busy with regional topics while you compatriots are living like sewer rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> Damascus will only fall in your dreams. In 2012 rebels were shelling Assad's palace, and look where they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed completely in what? Damascus is still standing, thanks to Iranian intervention, as well as Baghdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Things are looking perfect. Don't worry honey. In the end, I have a home and you don't. So keep yourself busy with regional topics while you compatriots are living like sewer rats.



Damascus is gone buddy. 

Only reason it didn't fall was because you begged Hezbollah to save it for you. Since Hezbollah isn't as cowardly as Iranian army and has better training. 

My point about Iraq was incompetence of your army and allies. Your army is cowardly and exaggerated. You need to slow down with your rhetoric, because you are a cowardly people. Don't piss us off or we'll do something terrible.

Just like our ancestors with 25,000 defeated your army of 200,000. 



Surenas said:


> Damascus will only fall in your dreams. In 2012 rebels were shelling Assad's palace, and look where they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed completely in what? Damascus is still standing, thanks to Iranian intervention, as well as Baghdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Things are looking perfect. Don't worry honey. In the end, I have a home and you don't. So keep yourself busy with regional topics while you compatriots are living like sewer rats.



Damascus is gone buddy. 

Only reason it didn't fall was because you begged Hezbollah to save it for you. Since Hezbollah isn't as cowardly as Iranian army and has better training. 

My point about Iraq was incompetence of your army and allies. Your army is cowardly and exaggerated. You need to slow down with your rhetoric, because you are a cowardly people. Don't piss us off or we'll do something terrible.

Just like our ancestors with 25,000 defeated your army of 200,000. 


.......

So where's your next move? Bahrain ? Saudi? Or 5,,000 suicide motorcycles into Riyadh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Falcon29 said:


> Damascus is gone buddy.
> 
> Only reason it didn't fall was because you begged Hezbollah to save it for you. Since Hezbollah isn't as cowardly as Iranian army and has better training.
> 
> My point about Iraq was incompetence of your army and allies. Your army is cowardly and exaggerated. You need to slow down with your rhetoric, because you are a cowardly people. Don't piss us off or we'll do something terrible.
> 
> Just like our ancestors with 25,000 defeated your army of 200,000.



Hookah is not good for you.

Hezbollah, who gets most of their advanced training in Iran, indeed saved Syria. Just like they kicked Sunni fanatics out of Qusayr, most of Qalamoun, many strategic areas in Aleppo and Damascus, as well as in other areas. All under the watch of Iranian commanders, who freely visit the whole area as they please. The only thing you incompetent Arabs can do about is whine, pushing the US to attack the 'evil Persians', while trying to mobilize client-states such as Pakistan and Egypt to do the dirty work.

So you started to attack the poorest Arab country in the region, which had no complex and advance air defense infrastructure, and who's fighters are wearing sandals, AK47s, while smoking Qat in the meanwhile. All to give a pathetic boost to the morale of incompetent Arabs who over the years have seen Iran increasing its influence in the Arab world. So the whole intervention is spinned as an attack against Iran, while what are you doing in reality is nothing more than attacking your Arab brothers, who you accuse of Persian clients. Bravo! Chapeau!

Yet you seeing Iranian commanders like Suleimani taking selfies in Arab capitals. Where is your attack on Iran? Wasn't it Iran that is meddling in Arab affairs, and not the other way around? Grow some balls and take your fight to the source: Iran. Oh wait, of course, you saw tens of thousands of your fellow Sunni extremists being eliminated in Syria, while the only thing you could do is crying at loud. Where is your attack on Assad, which has killed more Arabs than which leader whatsoever?

You see, in the end Tehran is safe, while Gaza is a shithole, Jerusalem is in the hands of the Israelis, Beirut is living under the menace of Iranian-friend Hezbollah, Damascus under the rule of Iranian-backed Assad, Baghdad under the control of our Iraqi friends and Sana'a by the Houthis.

Mazzeltov!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Surenas said:


> Just like our ancestors with 25,000 defeated your army of 200,000.


Just as 200,000 Persians couldn't beat 300 Spartans except with inside help and after heavy losses.
After his defeat at sea Xerxes was so pissed he ordered his men to beat the sea with sticks. There are pictures of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Surenas said:


> I'm not in the mood to school an ignorant Pakistani on history. Your people were historically insignificant, lived for centuries under the rule of Persians while even today you county looks no different from the stone ages.


Don't be butthurt buddy. Read about Mughal time, you will know who lived in whose fear. Mughals took afghanistan despite Persians being allies, and even then persian king continued to kiss ***. 
And Civilization started in Pakistan. Read about Indus valley civilization. And you are not PERSIANS. You are Irani. Stop fantasizing about 2000 years ago, look at now. Starving, poor, isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Surenas said:


> The only thing you incompetent Arabs can do about is whine, pushing the US to attack the 'evil Persians', while trying to mobilize client-states such as Pakistan and Egypt to do the dirty work.



fighting wars on behalf of Syria and Iraq makes Iran what ? A benevolent helper ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@Surenas 

You keep calling us dogs of West. So who fought Persian Empire? What about Bzyantine empire? Who fought the crusaders? Who fought French occupation of Algeria? Who fought Italian occupation of Libya? Who fought occupation of Syria? Who sent men to fight Russian attack on chechnya and afhgabistan? Or US invasion of Afghanistan? Who fought US invasion of Iraq? Who fought Israel in October of 73? These are all Arab Sunnis buddy. The 'dogs of West' actually happen to be sworn enemy of West.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syedali73

Bratva said:


> fighting wars on behalf of Syria and Iraq makes Iran what ? A benevolent helper ?


Iran appears to be playing a very dangerous game here and probably a fatal one too. Unlike what are the assertions of many others, to me it appears as if Iran is supporting the Houthis at the beshest of USA (and USA at the behest of Israel) in order to pull the region into a bloody conflict. You have noticed that when Saddam attacked Kuwait, the KSA seeked help from the US and her allies. This time however, KSA mobilized her Arab allies and Pakistan, even Turkey too. There appear to be two reasons behind this move:

*a)* KSA is not comfortable this time with USA/Western allies or doesn't find them trustworthy anymore.
*b)* KSA is sending a signal to the West that she could, together with her Arab (and Muslim) allies solve her own problems.

KSA with her less than substantial Army cant control Yemen, but Egypt could. In-fact not too long ago, the Western Yemen was indeed controlled by Cairo.

I personally find myself inclined towards Iran for a number of reasons but Iran has to seriously review her strategy. She, unfortunately, is not in good or even fair terms with practically any Muslim country except Iraq and Syria. Muslim world in general is uneasy with her ambitions and plans, and her overt and covert support for Houthis is not helping the situation or improving her image or perception. We should not be to amazed to find Iran a close ally of USA and Israel in near future if she managed to ignite the intended unrest in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Iranian officials are warning of ballistic missile attacks on SA as per RT. Coalition air power needs to track & destroy Scuds and line up Patriots on the border.


RT is lying Iran will get beating of life time if it does that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kinani

Horus said:


> No one is discussing India, no one asked India's opinion. Stop trolling


I dont understand the anti Indian sentiment. We Arabs dont hate India like Pakistanis do. We have strong historical, diplomatic and economic ties with India and I doubt India will support Iran in anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Saudi Apache striking arms depots,missiles platforms, supply routs :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

Falcon29 said:


> Yes because they don't want a strong Sunni front either. So the Shia front helps balance power in region. If Sunni front takes control/influence of Syria/Yemen it will be assumed as a threat by West. That with Iraq, it would mean Sunni empire. Which West will immediately attack. There is actually hadith that there will be alliance with West against an enemy in Persia and even maybe beyond that. The hadith further states after this war immediately we will get attacked by the West and that's when the great massacres begin. Some hadith say 1/3 of Sham(Egypt Lebanon Palestine Syria) population will die in that war. And Mahdi will be around that time.



The present rulers of Iran may like to remember the teachings of the great Ayatulah Ruhullah Khomeni. Why was the West scared of him? What was the "Revolution" that they said he was exporting? Why did they promote an Iraq-Iran War? Ruhullah's message to the Muslims was simple. Forget about Shia-Sunni divide. Unite for the sake of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Falcon29 said:


> @Surenas
> 
> You keep calling us dogs of West. So who fought Persian Empire? What about Bzyantine empire? Who fought the crusaders? Who fought French occupation of Algeria? Who fought Italian occupation of Libya? Who fought occupation of Syria? Who sent men to fight Russian attack on chechnya and afhgabistan? Or US invasion of Afghanistan? Who fought US invasion of Iraq? Who fought Israel in October of 73? These are all Arab Sunnis buddy. The 'dogs of West' actually happen to be sworn enemy of West.




So you don't consider the rulers of Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait, Jordan, Egypt, basically all Arab states (except Syria) dogs? Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

syedali73 said:


> Iran appears to be playing a very dangerous game here and probably a fatal one too. Unlike what are the assertions of many others, to me it appears as if Iran is supporting the Houthis at the beshest of USA (and USA at the behest of Israel) in order to pull the region into a bloody conflict. *You have noticed that when Saddam attacked Kuwait, the KSA seeked help from the US and her allies. This time however, KSA mobilized her Arab allies and Pakistan, even Turkey too. There appear to be two reasons behind this move:
> 
> a) KSA is not comfortable this time with USA/Western allies or doesn't find them trustworthy anymore.
> b)* KSA is sending a signal to the West that she could, together with her Arab (and Muslim) allies solve her own problems.
> 
> KSA with her less than substantial Army cant control Yemen, but Egypt could. In-fact not too long ago, the Western Yemen was indeed controlled by Cairo.
> 
> I personally find myself inclined towards Iran for a number of reasons but Iran has to seriously review her strategy. She, unfortunately, is not in good or even fair terms with practically any Muslim country except Iraq and Syria. Muslim world in general is uneasy with her ambitions and plans, and her overt and covert support for Houthis is not helping the situation or improving her image or perception. We should not be to amazed to find Iran a close ally of USA and Israel in near future if she managed to ignite the intended unrest in the region.



Or that KSA and Israel are trying to scuttle the nuclear deal between Iran and the Western powers? Obama seems very keen on reaching an agreement on the Iran nuclear issue, Saudi Arabia (GCC) and Israel are vehemently against any such agreement, so after failing to persuade Obama to back out of any such deal, they decided to up the ante in Yemen?


----------



## Bratva

syedali73 said:


> Iran appears to be playing a very dangerous game here and probably a fatal one too. Unlike what are the assertions of many others, to me it appears as if Iran is supporting the Houthis at the beshest of USA (and USA at the behest of Israel) in order to pull the region into a bloody conflict. You have noticed that when Saddam attacked Kuwait, the KSA seeked help from the US and her allies. This time however, KSA mobilized her Arab allies and Pakistan, even Turkey too. There appear to be two reasons behind this move:
> 
> *a)* KSA is not comfortable this time with USA/Western allies or doesn't find them trustworthy anymore.
> *b)* KSA is sending a signal to the West that she could, together with her Arab (and Muslim) allies solve her own problems.
> 
> KSA with her less than substantial Army cant control Yemen, but Egypt could. In-fact not too long ago, the Western Yemen was indeed controlled by Cairo.
> 
> I personally find myself inclined towards Iran for a number of reasons but Iran has to seriously review her strategy. She, unfortunately, is not in good or even fair terms with practically any Muslim country except Iraq and Syria. Muslim world in general is uneasy with her ambitions and plans, and her overt and covert support for Houthis is not helping the situation or improving her image or perception. We should not be to amazed to find Iran a close ally of USA and Israel in near future if she managed to ignite the intended unrest in the region.



This is the majority view held in Iran despite how much we bend over to them or help them. Similar views are propagated in their newspapers and TV talk shows as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

Falcon29 said:


> Damascus will fall after Aleppo falls when Idlib falls. On one hand you say Arab states are puppet states than state Iraqi militias the ones you sponsor made deal for US strikes. Syrian and Iraqi army have failed completely. Supply route to Hezbollah is irrelevant to subject. But Iran blockaded from sea in Yemen by primitive backward Arabs.
> 
> Things not looking too good. I miss the old Surenas, the one I just saw few posts ago.


It's already 2015, when will Damascus really fall, maybe only in your dreams.
Stop dreaming for the fall of other countries just because no one recognize the existence of your country.


----------



## Bratva

I'm gonna tag @mohsen and gonna ask some questions.

Last month we caught acting chief of jundullah. He took bus from Taftan, crossed Iranian side of Border, reached quetta where ISI caught him and handed him over to Iran. Does that mean Wahaabi Pakistan control Iranian border guards and security apparatus in Taftan that they seem to ignorant or ineptitude in catching Jundullah which are hiding on your OWN LANDS ? We tipped you about Riggi presence in airplane. We handed over his brother to you. Crucial info to disrupt entire network in Sistan. Pray tell us how we are backstabbing you ?

2. If we want to help Sauida in Yemen, why it is causing so much burn to iranians like you ? Is yemen an exclave of Iran ? Is Yemen client state of Iran ? Do Pakistan object on your activities in Syria ?

Why is it kosher for iran to help syria but it is haram for Pakistan to help Saudia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

opruh said:


> It's already 2015, when will Damascus really fall, maybe only in your dreams.
> Stop dreaming for the fall of other countries just because no one recognize the existence of your country.


Fall of Damascus is not the fall of Syria, for it simply means a change of the government. You did not have to lash back like this for the last time I checked, Pakistan was the member of the UN and duly recognized by the 193 members of the UN.


----------



## Daneshmand

So basically these are what has happened in the past 3 days:

1- Saudi Arabia with a "coalition of willing" has "intervened" in Yemen to save a losing side.

2- US has supported Saudi Arabia in this attack, and ensured continued support.

3- Houthis are still advancing. The bombings have failed to have any effect on their advancement over the last stronghold of pro-Saudi faction

4- Though the cheer-leaders are getting high on obscure and inconsequential tactical matters, strategically Houthis are winning, by claiming more ground.

5- The only way to stop Houthis is to put a substantial number of boots on the ground. For Yemen with a population of 26 million, that would be about a quarter of a million army for full occupation of Yemen. Or at least 100K for a small portion of it (Aden for instance).

Why Saudi Arabia is afraid to put boots on the ground? Go in. Achieve your strategic objective. What are you scared of?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

opruh said:


> It's already 2015, when will Damascus really fall, maybe only in your dreams.
> Stop dreaming for the fall of other countries just because no one recognize the existence of your country.



Boo hoo false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> I'm gonna tag @mohsen and gonna ask some questions.
> 
> Last month we caught acting chief of jundullah. He took bus from Taftan, crossed Iranian side of Border, reached quetta where ISI caught him and handed him over to Iran. Does that mean Wahaabi Pakistan control Iranian border guards and security apparatus in Taftan that they seem to ignorant or ineptitude in catching Jundullah which are hiding on your OWN LANDS ? We tipped you about Riggi presence in airplane. We handed over his brother to you. Crucial info to disrupt entire network in Sistan. Pray tell us how we are backstabbing you ?
> 
> 2. If we want to help Sauida in Yemen, why it is causing so much burn to iranians like you ? Is yemen an exclave of Iran ? Is Yemen client state of Iran ? Do Pakistan object on your activities in Syria ?
> 
> Why is it kosher for iran to help syria but it is haram for Pakistan to help Saudia ?



Well, he will answer for himself, but here is my reply to you:

Thank you for your cooperation re Baluchistan, though most of the situation is your own creation there. Please also use your these super skills for your own good too. Not only for Iranians. Try to squash all the fires that are raging inside your country. From north to South. From Peshawar to Karachi. From Siachin to Gwadar. Is there any place in Pakistan where rule of law is still upheld? At least in Iran a few thugs do not burn down a whole textile factory killing 300 people in it, just because some body had problem with some body else over the matter of thug/protection money. Dude, seriously, put these super abilities of yours to sort what is going on in your nation. Iran would be happy to see a functioning and secure Pakistan. We are not jealous.

No body cares if you want to join Saudis. Do not put this on our account. By all means provide Saudi Arabia with quarter of a million army so that they can go in and occupy Yemen. The reason you have not done it, is not because of Iran. It is because, strategically, it is a disaster for Pakistan since you will not achieve anything out of it except getting bogged down in a civil war on a foreign land. It has taken Pakistan army like for ever to clear a single locality inside your own country (N.Vazirestan), lets hope you can do better in Yemen. By the way, make sure Saudis pay you better than Turks and Egyptians, if you want to be their heavy weight puncher in the ring. Because Saudis are not egalitarian and pay according to GDP per capita and race of originating country not according to ability.

Yemen is a poor country beset by corruption, massive poverty and lack of basic services like education and healthcare. This is basically a popular movement. Iran's support of it, is actually minimal. Compared to the way Saudis have supported anti-Syrian forces. Say it is tit for tat. At least Saudis have US to support them in their endeavors whether in Syria or in Yemen. Iran pulls its weight by itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

Ahwaz Shia Arabs in Iran support Saudi-led strike in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

ebray said:


> Ahwaz Shia Arabs in Iran support Saudi-led strike in Yemen


If you say so....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veg

ebray said:


> Ahwaz Shia Arabs in Iran support Saudi-led strike in Yemen



How many are they? 200 or 300 people all together? Why is it significant? 

On the other side there are millions of Houthies in Yemen who are fighting against the corrupt government, and then there are millions from south who are also supporting them. 

Then there is a big big majority, several thousands of people in Behrain who demonstrate against Saudia, but you never pay attention to their demands.

Even in Syria that majority of 55% is supporting President Assad (according to almost all polls, even those conducted by Arab Countries). But again you pay no attention to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Daneshmand said:


> Well, he will answer for himself, but here is my reply to you:
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation re Baluchistan, though most of the situation is your own creation there. Please also use your these super skills for your own good too. Not only for Iranians. Try to squash all the fires that are raging inside your country. From north to South. From Peshawar to Karachi. From Siachin to Gwadar. Is there any place in Pakistan where rule of law is still upheld? At least in Iran a few thugs do not burn down a whole textile factory killing 300 people in it, just because some body had problem with some body else over the matter of thug/protection money. Dude, seriously, put these super abilities of yours to sort what is going on in your nation. Iran would be happy to see a functioning and secure Pakistan. We are not jealous.
> 
> No body cares if you want to join Saudis. Do not put this on our account. By all means provide Saudi Arabia with quarter of a million army so that they can go in and occupy Yemen. The reason you have not done it, is not because of Iran. It is because, strategically, it is a disaster for Pakistan since you will not achieve anything out of it except getting bogged down in a civil war on a foreign land. It has taken Pakistan army like for ever to clear a single locality inside your own country (N.Vazirestan), lets hope you can do better in Yemen. By the way, make sure Saudis pay you better than Turks and Egyptians, if you want to be their heavy weight puncher in the ring. Because Saudis are not egalitarian and pay according to GDP per capita and race of originating country not according to ability.
> 
> Yemen is a poor country beset by corruption, massive poverty and lack of basic services like education and healthcare. This is basically a popular movement. Iran's support of it, is actually minimal. Compared to the way Saudis have supported anti-Syrian forces. Say it is tit for tat. At least Saudis have US to support them in their endeavors whether in Syria or in Yemen. Iran pulls its weight by itself.



NorthWaziristan Agency (NWA) was part of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), who were in an agreement since 1947 with Pakistan, we never had an army there, first time army went in during Musharraf’s time, this op Zarb-e-Azb launched in 2014, 5-6 months ago, has been successful, NWA as filled with militant scum of all sorts, we cleared it, many were killed others escaped to Afghanistan, these people couldn’t be defeated by a coalition of 32 countries in 12 years whom we defeated in 6 months since we are the sons of this soil, yes 6 months is record time, for Waziristan, British couldn’t pacify this area during their 100 year rule in FATA. All our operations in war on terror were exemplary, economy is improving significantly , SWAT 2009 operation is still taught in US military academies, Americans wanted to replicate it in Afghanistan in many areas, so you don’t need to worry about our fight against terror, Pak security apparatus is fully capable of handling any kind of threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

*Warrior* said:


> Why Aal e Saud and So- Called Islamic State donot attack on Israel....?
> 
> Why they only kill Muslim but Never attacked any Wahabi Country?


I agree but also bigger question is that why Iran has never attacked Israel? Arabs in Past have attacked Israel.


----------



## bozorgmehr

lutfishah said:


> I agree but also bigger question is that why Iran has never attacked Israel? Arabs in Past have attacked Israel.


How the hell is Iran gonna attack Israel?

And besides, they've always said their problem is not with Jews per se. They don't want to just kill Jews! Their problem is with the notion of Zionism. They hold it to be a racist, evil and amoral ideology. And I agree with them in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Surenas said:


> The Mughals were culturally Persianized. What are you talking about? Their sultans recited Persian poems before going into battle, their buildings like Taj Mahal were created by Persian engineers, their artists were imported from Iran, etc. Western Afghanistan was controlled by Persians, no by Mughals.


Mughals had as much in common with Iran as they did with mongols.


Surenas said:


> You have nothing in common with IV civilization. Not culturally, linguistically or any similarity in identity.


Right, and your mullahs are the icon of Persian empire. Stop dreaming buddy.


Surenas said:


> Persians are Iranians, dumb Pakistani. Iran, despite being under sanctions, is still way more developed and wealthier than Pakistan. In the end you are noting more than a Saudi client-state.


Your country is a joke. The whole world laughs at the mighty "persian cat" empire. Meow.





Just keep fantasizing about 2000 years ago. You are like the Greeks and Mongolians. Had-beens with nothing to treasure but history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

Daneshmand said:


> has taken Pakistan army like for ever to clear a single locality inside your own country (N.Vazirestan), lets hope you can do better in Yemen.


kid that area is torn aprt with rugged mountains and deserts with very low and high temperatures even US failed with at least 50 nations on back including yours both saudis and you are pathetic peoples....


----------



## SRP

*Two ships on way to Yemen to rescue stranded Indians: Chandy*

New Delhi/Thiruvananthapuram, March 28: Two ships have set sail to Yemen to bring back stranded Indians, including a good number of Keralites, from the war-torn Arab country, said Chief Minister Oommen Chandy on Friday.

Chandy made the announcement after he was informed of the development by External Affairs Minister Sushama Swaraj informed him of the new developments Friday night.

"I did speak to several people who are there in Yemen and while some of them are yet to get back their passports, the Indian embassy has been told that those who do not get back their passports should be issued an outpass and once they are here, they will be given fresh passports.

All of them are safe," said Chandy in a release issued in Thiruvananthapuram. "*The ships are expected to take five days to reach Yemen and by then, all the formalities for the stranded Indians to come out would be done with help coming from Saudi Arabian authorities,"* he said.

As per the present plan since the airports in Yemen are closed, the Indians there will be taken by ship to Djibouti across the Red Sea and from there, will be airlifted to India.

IANS

Read more at: Two ships on way to Yemen to rescue stranded Indians: Chandy - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

SipahSalar said:


> Mughals had as much in common with Iran as they did with mongols.
> 
> Right, and your mullahs are the icon of Persian empire. Stop dreaming buddy.
> 
> Your country is a joke. The whole world laughs at the mighty "persian cat" empire. Meow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep fantasizing about 2000 years ago. You are like the Greeks and Mongolians. Had-beens with nothing to treasure but history.



I don't know what was the point of that image. But each of those missiles are a unique launch... you can tell by the smoke trail. Just compare the two missiles you had selected... as usual, another own goal... lol

I didn't read your nonsense all the way through.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

bozorgmehr said:


> I don't know what was the point of that image. But each of those missiles are a unique launch... you can tell by the smoke trail. Just compare the two missiles you had selected... as usual, another own goal... lol
> 
> I didn't read your nonsense all the way through.....


Um, no dost. The third missile is a mixture of the other two. Now watch again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

syedali73 said:


> Fall of Damascus is not the fall of Syria, for it simply means a change of the government. You did not have to lash back like this for the last time I checked, Pakistan was the member of the UN and duly recognized by the 193 members of the UN.


He is not a Palestinian?


----------



## bozorgmehr

SipahSalar said:


> Um, no dost. The third missile is a mixture of the other two. Now watch again



I did. I'm still seeing 4 totally distinct and unique smoke trails coming out of the missiles' rear end.


----------



## amin nageri

OTTOMAN said:


> They are just like any other terrorist organization in the region, no objective no demands, just over night getting strengthened, spreading anarchy, start killings etc.


I come to know that they are rebels against their only their govt but if it is a terrerist group killing people and spreading anarchy there are many groups in pakistan like TTP, BLA, SSP likewise BKH and ISIS are international terrerist group why didn't pakistan is finishing its own rubbish instead of poking nose in others affeirs n why not gulf countries are making a colation againts other groups too why only in yemen is there lies any personal intrest


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Surenas said:


> Cry me a river. The Houthis are advancing, and no is stoping them. Let's see if the Saudis have the balls to put boots on the ground. Or are they too cowardice and order their client-states like Pakistan and Egypt to intervene? Who knows, but anyone who is thinking of invading Yemen will get their asses kicked.


mark my word saudis on yamen ground in next 15 days for sure and pakistan are not participating in this war pakistan 3 naval ships are there to blockade if pakistan ut augusta sub on yamen sea there is no chance for iran to provide weapon to houthis and one more thing in yamen alot support for saudis


----------



## K-Xeroid

Surenas said:


> You see, in the end Tehran is safe, *while Gaza is a shithole, Jerusalem is in the hands of the Israelis, Beirut is living under the menace of Iranian-friend Hezbollah, Damascus under the rule of Iranian-backed Assad, Baghdad under the control of our Iraqi friends and Sana'a by the Houthis.*
> 
> Mazzeltov!


Seriously , I don't understand what gulf and middle east Arabs are proud about, They are losing on every front against Iran, now just Bahrain is remain and finally Iranian axis against America and their puppets will complete. then preparing for final push from strategic location will become more easy to defeat these Arab monarchs along with their so called brother nations in middle east.


----------



## SipahSalar

bozorgmehr said:


> I did. I'm still seeing 4 totally distinct and unique smoke trails coming out of the missiles' rear end.


Congratulations then. You are one in 7 billion people. 

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/10/in-an-iranian-image-a-missile-too-many/
Iran: You Suck At Photoshop (updated) - Boing Boing


----------



## asad71

Muhammad al-Badr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_al-Badr

Zaidiyyah

*Zaidiyya* or *Zaidism* (Arabic: الزيدية _az-zaydiyya_, adjective form *Zaidi* or *Zaydi*) is an early sect which emerged out of Shi'a Islam named after Zayd ibn ʻAlī, the grandson of Husayn ibn ʻAlī. Followers of the Zaydi Islamic jurisprudence are called Zaydi Shi'a and make up about 35-40% of Muslims in Yemen. The Zaydi Shi'a have a unique approach within Shi'a Islamic thought. Its adherents are also known as *Fivers*.

Zaidi Muslims are currently the dominant political and armed force in Yemen, following a successful insurgency that toppled the Sunni-led government in 2014 and 2015.

*Summary*
Zaydis, the oldest branch of the Shia and the largest group amongst the Shia before the Safavid Dynasty in the sixteenth century and currently the second largest group, are the closest to the Sunnis and do not believe in the infallibility of Imāms after Husayn. Zaydis believe that on the last hour of Zayd ibn Ali, he was betrayed by the people in Kufa who said to him: "May God have mercy on you! What do you have to say on the matter of Abu Bakr and Umar ibn al-Khattab?" Zayd ibn Ali said, "I have not heard anyone in my family renouncing them both nor saying anything but good about them...when they were entrusted with government they behaved justly with the people and acted according to the Qur'an and the Sunnah."

*Law*
In matters of Islamic jurisprudence, the Zaydis follow Zayd ibn ’Ali's teachings which are documented in his book _Majmu’ al-Fiqh_ (Arabic: مجموع الفِقه‎). Zaydi _fiqh_ is similar to the Hanafi school of Sunni Islamic jurisprudence.Abu Hanifa, a Sunni madhab founder, was favorable and even donated towards the Zaydi cause.

*Theology*
In matters of theology, the Zaydis are close to the Mu'tazili school, though they are not Mu'tazilite. There are a few issues between both schools, most notably the Zaydi doctrine of the Imamate, which is rejected by the Mu'tazilites. Of the Shi'a, Zaydis are most similar to Sunnis since Zaydism shares similar doctrines and jurisprudential opinions with Sunni scholars.

*Beliefs*
Like all Muslims, the Zaydi Shi'a affirm the fundamental tenet of Islam known as the Shahada or testament of faith – "There is no deity (worthy of worship) but Allah and Muhammad is his messenger." Traditionally, the Zaydi believe that Muslims who commit major sins without remorse should not be considered Muslims nor be considered kafirs but rather be categorized in neither group.

In the context of the Shi'a Muslim belief in spiritual leadership or Imamate, Zaydis believe that the leader of the Ummah or Muslim community must be _Fatimids_: descendants of Muhammad through his only surviving daughter Fatimah, whose sons were Hasan ibn ʻAlī and Husayn ibn ʻAlī. These Shi'a called themselves Zaydi so they could differentiate themselves from other Shi'is who refused to take up arms with Zayd ibn Ali and the later Zaydi Imams.

Zaydis believe Zayd ibn Ali was the rightful successor to the Imamate because he led a rebellion against the Umayyad Caliphate, who he believed were tyrannical and corrupt. Muhammad al-Baqir did not engage in political action and the followers of Zayd believed that a true Imām must fight against corrupt rulers. The renowned Muslim jurist Abu Hanifa who is credited for the Hanafi school of Sunni Islam, delivered a fatwā or legal statement in favour of Zayd in his rebellion against the Umayyad ruler. He also urged people in secret to join the uprising and delivered funds to Zayd.

In contrast to other Shi'a Muslims, the Zaydis do not believe in the infallibility of Imāms after Husayn. Zaydis also do not believe that the Imāmate must pass from father to son but believe it can be held by any descendant from either Hasan ibn ʻAlī or Husayn ibn ʻAlī. Orthodox Shi'is do not necessarily believe in Imamate passing from father to son either, as can be seen from the transition of Imamate from the second Imam, Hasan ibn Alī, after his death, to his brother, Husayn ibn Alī.

“ The death of Imam Ali Zayn ul Abidin triggered the struggle for leadership between his two sons, Muhammad al Baqir and Zayd... Zayd rejected the principle of hereditary succession to the Imamate, and asserted his own right to it on the ground that he was better qualified for it, because he fulfilled all the necessary conditions for this purpose including the one that the Imam must rise in revolt against the unjust, oppressive rulers. ”
—Abdul Ali in _Islamic dynasties of the Arab East: state and civilization during the later medieval times_

Zaydis, like Sunni Muslims, further reject the notion of Occultation (_ghayba_) of the Imām. Like the Nizaris, they believe in a living visible Imām.

“ Of all the Shi'a schools of thought the Zaydis are the most moderate and tolerant as well as the nearest to Sunni Islam. They differ fundamentally from other Shi'a sects, especially the Twelvers and the Seveners, on the issue of Imamah. ”
—Abdul Ali, _Islamic dynasties of the Arab East: state and civilization during the later medieval times_

The Twelver Imam Ali al-Ridha narrated how his grandfather Ja'far al-Sadiq also supported Zayd ibn Ali's struggle:

“ he was one of the scholars from the Household of Muhammad and got angry for the sake of the Honorable the Exalted God. He fought with the enemies of God until he got killed in His path. My father Musa ibn Ja’far narrated that he had heard his father Ja’far ibn Muhammad say, "May God bless my uncle Zayd... He consulted with me about his uprising and I told him, "O my uncle! Do this if you are pleased with being killed and your corpse being hung up from the gallows in the al-Konasa neighborhood." After Zayd left, As-Sadiq said, "Woe be to those who hear his call but do not help him!". ”
—_Uyūn Akhbār al-Riḍā_, p. 466

Jafar al-Sadiq's love for Zayd ibn Ali was so immense, he broke down and cried upon reading the letter informing him of his death and proclaimed:

“ From God we are and to Him is our return. I ask God for my reward in this calamity. He was a really good uncle. My uncle was a man for our world and for our Hereafter. I swear by God that my uncle is a martyr just like the martyrs who fought along with God’s Prophet or Ali or Al-Hassan or Al-Hussein ”
—_Uyūn akhbār al-Riḍā_, p. 472

*History*
*Status of Caliphs and the Sahaba*
There was a difference of opinion among the companions and supporters of Zayd ibn 'Ali, such as Abu al-Jarud Ziyad ibn Abi Ziyad, Sulayman ibn Jarir, Kathir al-Nawa al-Abtar and Hasan ibn Salih, concerning the status of the first three Caliphs who succeeded to the political and administrative authority of Muhammad. The earliest group, called *Jarudiyya* (named for Abu al-Jarud Ziyad ibn Abi Ziyad), was opposed to the approval of certain companions of Muhammad. They held that there was sufficient description given by the Prophet that all should have recognised 'Ali as the rightful Caliph. They therefore consider the Companions wrong in failing to recognise 'Ali as the legitimate Caliph and deny legitimacy to Abu Bakr, 'Umar and 'Uthman; however, they avoid denouncing them. They further condemn two other companions of Muhammad, Talhah and Zubayr ibn al-Awam, for their initial uprising against Caliph Ali.

The Jarudiyya were active during the late Umayyad Caliphate and early Abbasid Caliphate. Its views, although predominant among the later Zaydis, especially in Yemen under the Hadawi sub-sect, became extinct in Iraq and Iran due to forced conversion to Twelver Shi'ism by the Safavid Dynasty.

The second group, the Sulaymaniyya, named for Sulayman ibn Jarir, held that the Imamate should be a matter to be decided by consultation. They felt that the companions, including Abu Bakr and 'Umar, had been in error in failing to follow 'Ali but it did not amount to sin.

The third group is known as the Tabiriyya, Butriyya or Salihiyya for Kathir an-Nawa al-Abtar and Hasan ibn Salih. Their beliefs are virtually identical to those of the Sulaymaniyya, except they see Uthman also as in error but not in sin.

Zaidis accounts state the term Rafida was a term used by Zayd ibn Ali on those who rejected him in his last hours for his refusal to condemn the first two Caliphs of the Muslim world, Abu Bakr and Umar. Zayd bitterly scolds the "rejectors" (_Rafidha_) who deserted him, an appellation used by Sunnis and Zaydis to refer to Twelver Shi'ites to this day.

“ _A group of their leaders assembled in his (Zayd's presence) and said: "May God have mercy on you! What do you have to say on the matter of Abu Bakr and Umar?" Zayd said, "I have not heard anyone in my family renouncing them both nor saying anything but good about them...when they were entrusted with government they behaved justly with the people and acted according to the Qur'an and the Sunnah"_ ”
*Empires*
*Idrisid dynasty*



Extent of Zaydi dynasty in North Africa.
The Idrisid dynasty was a mostly Berber Zaydi dynasty centered around modern-day Morocco. It was named after its first leader Idriss I.

*Banu Ukhaidhir*
The Banu Ukhaidhir was a dynasty that ruled in al-Yamamah (central Arabia) from 867 to at least the mid-eleventh century.

*Hammudid dynasty*
The Hammudid dynasty was a Zaydi dynasty in the 11th century in southern Spain.

*Muttawakili*



Zaydi regions in red.
Muttawakili Kingdom, also known as the Kingdom of Yemen or, retrospectively, as North Yemen, existed between 1918 and 1962 in the northern part of what is now Yemen. Its capital was Sana`a until 1948, then Ta'izz.

*Community and former States*
Since the earliest form of Zaydism was Jarudiyyah, many of the first Zaidi states were supporters of its position, such as those of the Iranian Alavids of Mazandaran Province and the Buyid dynasty of Gilan Province and the Arab dynasties of the Banu Ukhaidhir[_citation needed_] of al-Yamama (modern Saudi Arabia) and the Rassids of Yemen. The Idrisid dynasty in the western Maghreb were another Arab Zaydi dynasty, ruling 788-985 CE.

The Alavids established a Zaydi state in Deylaman and Tabaristan (northern Iran) in 864 CE; it lasted until the death of its leader at the hand of the Sunni Samanids in 928 CE. Roughly forty years later, the state was revived in Gilan (Northwest Iran) and survived until 1126 CE.

From the 12th-13th centuries, Zaydi communities acknowledged the Imams of Yemen or rival Imams within Iran.

The Buyid dynasty was initially Zaidi as were the Banu Ukhaidhir rulers of al-Yamama in the 9th and 10th centuries.

The leader of the Zaidi community took the title of Caliph. As such, the ruler of Yemen was known as the Caliph. Al-Hadi ila'l-Haqq Yahya, a descendant of Imam Hasan ibn Ali, founded this Rassid state at Sa'da, al-Yaman, in c. 893-7 CE. The Rassid Imamate continued until the middle of the 20th century, when a 1962 revolution deposed the Imam. After the fall of the Zaydi Imamate in 1962 many Zaydi Shia in northern Yemen had converted to Sunni Islam.

The Rassid state was founded under Jarudiyya thought,; however, increasing interactions with Hanafi and Shafi'i schools of Sunni Islam led to a shift to Sulaimaniyyah thought, especially among the Hadawi sub-sect.

Currently, the most prominent Zaidi movement is the _Shabab Al Mu'mineen_, commonly known as _Houthis_, who have been engaged in an uprising against the Yemeni Government in which the Army has lost 743 men and thousands of innocent civilians have been killed or displaced by government forces and Houthi, causing a grave humanitarian crisis in north Yemen.

Some Persian and Arab legends record that Zaidis fled to China from the Umayyads during the 8th century ce.

*Houthi Yemen*
Main article: Houthis
Since 2004 in Yemen, Zaidi fighters have been waging an uprising against factions belonging to the Sunni majority group in the country. The Houthis, as they are often called, have asserted that their actions are for the defense of their community from the government and discrimination, though the Yemeni government in turn accused them of wishing to bring it down and institute religious law.

On September 20, 2014, an agreement was signed in Sana'a under UN patronage essentially giving the Houthis control of the government after a decade of conflict. Tribal militias then moved swiftly to consolidate their position in the capital, with the group officially declaring direct control over the state on February 6, 2015. This outcome followed the removal of Yemen's President Ali Abdullah Saleh in 2012 in the wake of protracted Arab Spring protests. The shift to Houthi (and thus Zaidi) control is significant because it affects the broader power balance in the Middle East, tilting the country from Saudi to Iranian influence. Saudi Arabia has exercised the predominant external influence in Yemen since the withdrawal of Nasser's Egyptian expeditionary force marking the end of the bitter North Yemen Civil War.

There is a wide array of domestic opponents to Houthi rule in Yemen, ranging from the conservative Sunni Islah Party to southern separatists to the jihadist Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## lutfishah

bozorgmehr said:


> How the hell is Iran gonna attack Israel?
> 
> And besides, they've always said their problem is not with Jews per se. They don't want to just kill Jews! Their problem is with the notion of Zionism. They hold it to be a racist, evil and amoral ideology. And I agree with them in that.


To be honest everyone is against Zionism. All other Muslim countries are against Zionism. But if you know what I mean that the state of Israel is Zion. And it needs to be taken back. Thats why I said that Arabs have tried to take it back in past and failed due to superior powers like US and europe was behind Israel. But Iran has just always been doing the talking and not physically attacked Israel.


----------



## mohsen

Bratva said:


> I'm gonna tag @mohsen and gonna ask some questions.
> 
> Last month we caught acting chief of jundullah. He took bus from Taftan, crossed Iranian side of Border, reached quetta where ISI caught him and handed him over to Iran. Does that mean Wahaabi Pakistan control Iranian border guards and security apparatus in Taftan that they seem to ignorant or ineptitude in catching Jundullah which are hiding on your OWN LANDS ? We tipped you about Riggi presence in airplane. We handed over his brother to you. Crucial info to disrupt entire network in Sistan. Pray tell us how we are backstabbing you ?


another B.S from Pakistan, first of all about Abdulmalik rigi, he was identified and tracked by our own security forces from Afghanistan, Pakistan and UAE and finally his plane was force landed in Iran, According to our intelligence minister none of foreign states helped us for capturing him (no surprise). and I'm sure if would inform you, he would receive some anonymous calls and would change his path.

and about the man whom you captured last month and you didn't even know who he really is;
he is salam rigi (surename: Sattar) the leader of Jeish-ol-Nasr terrorist group, the former chief of Jeish-ol-Nasr was killed by Jeish-OI-Adl terrorist group (also in Pakistan). once they were the same, yet Jeish-ol-Nasr separated and Americans didn't like it, they didn't want to let them go out of control (like ISIS), Now you go figure out how your forces managed to capture this one too.

when our border guards kidnapped and transferred to Pakistan, your so honest government even denied their existence in there, yet in the end we managed to free three of them from mountains inside Pakistan, the body of the last one was also found and identified by our intelligence forces in Pakistan and transferred to Iran just a few days ago. it's topic is still up.

your government can't reveal his hand, so when location of one of these terrorists is revealed, they have no choice but to capture and hand them over to Iran. yet as I said in my previous comment, the current situation in our borders with Pakistan is a clear sign of our neighborhood's intentions.

between Iraq's and Pakistan's borders with Iran, the most unstable one is the Pakistan,
we know the situation in Iraq, after fall of Saddam they still don't have an effective army or intelligence force, what about Pakistan and it's mighty army and intelligence forces? does they not exist or simply they don't want to finish these terrorist groups.

and about economy, once upon a time there was a so called peace pipe, Pakistan signed a deal with us, we finished the project in our side, pipe reached the Pakistan border and bada... where is Pakistan's pipe? sorry we didn't have the money to build it.
keep this and the rest of ridiculous excuses to yourself and whoever that believes you.



> 2. If we want to help Sauida in Yemen, why it is causing so much burn to iranians like you ? Is yemen an exclave of Iran ? Is Yemen client state of Iran ? Do Pakistan object on your activities in Syria ?
> 
> Why is it kosher for iran to help syria but it is haram for Pakistan to help Saudia ?


It doesn't burns us at all, Saudis and whoever that supports them will fail as they have failed so far, and time will prove that, but that doesn't mean that we should stay silent about your actions.
every one knows that majority of terrorists in Syria are foreigners whom are armed by foreign states. we help Syrian government to defend their people, in Syria we don't fight for them, its Syrian people who are fighting and are supporting their government, we just give them training and equipments.

do you know why Mansur Hadi escaped to KSA and why houthies advance so quick and easily? cause their people support them, why Assad hasn't fallen after 3 years? cause his people support him. Iran just assists them. Iran remains beside of the people, not individuals or parties. and this is the fact which western chosen dictators in middle east try to hide, demand of people.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Daneshmand said:


> So basically these are what has happened in the past 3 days:
> 
> 1- Saudi Arabia with a "coalition of willing" has "intervened" in Yemen to save a losing side.
> 
> 2- US has supported Saudi Arabia in this attack, and ensured continued support.
> 
> 3- Houthis are still advancing. The bombings have failed to have any effect on their advancement over the last stronghold of pro-Saudi faction
> 
> 4- Though the cheer-leaders are getting high on obscure and inconsequential tactical matters, strategically Houthis are winning, by claiming more ground.
> 
> 5- The only way to stop Houthis is to put a substantial number of boots on the ground. For Yemen with a population of 26 million, that would be about a quarter of a million army for full occupation of Yemen. Or at least 100K for a small portion of it (Aden for instance).
> 
> Why Saudi Arabia is afraid to put boots on the ground? Go in. Achieve your strategic objective. What are you scared of?


saudi arabia not afraid and war just started hold your breath houthis will be fucked and for iran focus on ISIS dmascus is will ................. f you now what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bozorgmehr

SipahSalar said:


> Congratulations then. You are one in 7 billion people.
> 
> http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/10/in-an-iranian-image-a-missile-too-many/
> Iran: You Suck At Photoshop (updated) - Boing Boing



I'm sorry I rely on my own eyes and think with my own brain. If you can't explain this yourself and simply parrot other people's words, then that's on you. There are 4 missile with 4 very distinct smoke trails in that picture...


----------



## SipahSalar

bozorgmehr said:


> I'm sorry I rely on my own eyes and think with my own brain. If you can't explain this yourself and simply parrot other people's words, then that's on you. There are 4 missile with 4 very distinct smoke trails in that picture...


The upper half of one missile's smoke trail and lower half of the same missiles smoke trail are taken from the other two missiles. There are 3 missiles, not 4. I give up after this post.


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Saudi pilots eject over Red Sea, rescued with US help: Report | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, March 28, 2015 - 09:57

Cairo: A Saudi fighter plane was hit by a technical problem and its two pilots ejected over the Red Sea on Friday, state media said, adding that the pair had been returned to the country with American help.


"A plane of the F-15S type was stricken by a technical fault yesterday evening over the Red Sea and the two pilots were forced to use their rescue seats," state news agency WAS quoted a defense ministry official saying.

"Praise be to God, the pilots were rescued in coordination with the American side, and the two pilots are in good health and high spirits," the official said.


----------



## East or West India Best

Why have pakistanis taken such an Anti-Iranian stance? Stop being so rude to them, what have they done to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

***********
Saudi navy evacuates diplomats from Yemen`s Aden | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, March 28, 2015 - 14:44

The official SPA news agency said that 86 people had been pulled out on Wednesday.

It was only announced after their arrival at a Saudi naval base in Jeddah on Saturday aboard two vessels.

"Saudi naval forces carried out Operation Tornado to evacuate dozens of diplomats, including Saudis, from Aden," state television said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Hindustani78 said:


> ***********
> Saudi navy evacuates diplomats from Yemen`s Aden | Zee News
> Last Updated: Saturday, March 28, 2015 - 14:44
> 
> The official SPA news agency said that 86 people had been pulled out on Wednesday.
> 
> It was only announced after their arrival at a Saudi naval base in Jeddah on Saturday aboard two vessels.
> 
> "Saudi naval forces carried out Operation Tornado to evacuate dozens of diplomats, including Saudis, from Aden," state television said.


Saudi Forces are proving to be highly skilled and motivated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

SipahSalar said:


> The upper half of one missile's smoke trail and lower half of the same missiles smoke trail are taken from the other two missiles. There are 3 missiles, not 4. I give up after this post.



Once again, the smoke trails are all unique. If you're talking about the dust clouds kicked up on the ground, then you may have a point. There does seem to be similarities. But then what would be the point of photoshopping the dusk clouds, when missile launches are clearly unique. What would be the point of that?

And these are low cost unguided Zelzal rockets. They're a dime a dozen in Iran. What would be the point of photoshopping 1 failed launch among dozens and dozens of launches they've shown. In fact, I remember seeing that single failed launch on TV. They showed in on national TV. You may even find it on youtube if you look it up. Why would they then need to photoshop this?

What I'm saying is, there's a war of sorts going on. Don't believe eveyrhing you hear and think for yourself.


----------



## PATHAN786KING

East or West India Best said:


> Why have pakistanis taken such an Anti-Iranian stance? Stop being so rude to them, what have they done to you?


we are not participating in this war


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Egyptian president has just ended his speech chanting "Long live Arab nation!"



East or West India Best said:


> Why have pakistanis taken such an Anti-Iranian stance? Stop being so rude to them, what have they done to you?


It's non of your bussiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

East or West India Best said:


> Why have pakistanis taken such an Anti-Iranian stance? Stop being so rude to them, what have they done to you?



Indians have no say in this matter, you people are not even important to discuss this issue this Matter is between Middle East, Iran and Pakistan. India ? who even wants to discuss them. Indians members are posting here to seek some attention but truth is no one considers you important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egyptian president has just ended his speech chanting "Long live Arab nation!"
> 
> 
> It's non of your bussiness.


Jordan needs to send 3000 Troops and also increase its Air Force


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Sana’a airport made operational - The Hindu







*Glimmer of hope for Indians stranded in Yemen*
The *international airport at Sana’a in Yemen* has been made operational bringing a ray of hope to Indians stranded in the war-torn country, as per reports reaching their relatives here.

A person from Kerala, who did not want his name to be disclosed, informed _The Hindu_ through WhatsApp that nearly 70 Indian nationals who reached the Sana’a airport had to return as they were no allowed to board the plane.

They had reached the airport by 11 a.m. Indian time as the airport had become operational. However, according to him, they were turned back after six hours as the flights operated were for UN personnel and oilfield employees.

*The airport is at present controlled by Saudi forces* and daylight evacuation can start only with the clearance from Saudi Arabian authorities, Minister for NoRK Affairs K.C. Joseph said.

The State government was in constant touch with the Indian embassy in Yemen, he said. Mr. Joseph said the attempt to evacuate the UN employees was also a failure according to the Indian embassy personnel.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> Jordan needs to send 3000 Troops and also increase its Air Force



It will send troops brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Hindustani78 said:


> Sana’a airport made operational - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glimmer of hope for Indians stranded in Yemen*
> The *international airport at Sana’a in Yemen* has been made operational bringing a ray of hope to Indians stranded in the war-torn country, as per reports reaching their relatives here.
> 
> A person from Kerala, who did not want his name to be disclosed, informed _The Hindu_ through WhatsApp that nearly 70 Indian nationals who reached the Sana’a airport had to return as they were no allowed to board the plane.
> 
> They had reached the airport by 11 a.m. Indian time as the airport had become operational. However, according to him, they were turned back after six hours as the flights operated were for UN personnel and oilfield employees.
> 
> *The airport is at present controlled by Saudi forces* and daylight evacuation can start only with the clearance from Saudi Arabian authorities, Minister for NoRK Affairs K.C. Joseph said.
> 
> The State government was in constant touch with the Indian embassy in Yemen, he said. Mr. Joseph said the attempt to evacuate the UN employees was also a failure according to the Indian embassy personnel.



Isnt India already dispatched its two warship in Yemen to take back Indians?


----------



## ice_man

don't worry it will cool down. houthias are a minority and will be dealt with swiftly. 

however, this will over all increase lawlessness and nothing else. libya,syria and iraq are examples. 

TABLE IS WHERE THINGS NEED TO BE DECIDED.


----------



## East or West India Best

HttpError said:


> Indians have no say in this matter, you people are not even important to discuss this issue this Matter is between Middle East, Iran and Pakistan. India ? who even wants to discuss them. Indians members are posting here to seek some attention but truth is no one considers you important.



This matter of the Middle East has nothing to do with you. What do you do? You drag yourself into it. You send your own men to die for Arabs, you threaten Iran, when it's rivalry with Gulf Arabs is non of your business. Why are you so willing to die for them? Did anyone ever send soldiers to fight in the Indian-pakistan wars? No. It's honestly quite a joke.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Pakistan should be invited in all Arab summits. Should be part of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HttpError

East or West India Best said:


> This matter of the Middle East has nothing to do with you. What do you do? You drag yourself into it. You send your own men to die for Arabs, you threaten Iran, when it's rivalry with Gulf Arabs is non of your business. Why are you so willing to die for them? D*id anyone ever send soldiers to fight in the Indian-pakistan wars?* No. It's honestly quite a joke.



Although I have to agree this is not our war or even our problem and I also agree with the bold part, the only reason it makes bit of our problem is because of S.A, I wish we could stay out of this but truth is it will involve Pakistan. Pakistan has a history of operating in Middle East so we are well known for our skills. But as far an Indian is concerned nope you have no right to discuss anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

HttpError said:


> Although I have to agree this is not our war or even our problem and I also agree with the bold part, the only reason it makes bit of our problem is because of S.A, I wish we could stay out of this but truth is it will involve Pakistan. Pakistan has a history of operating in Middle East so we are well known for our skills. *But as far an Indian is concerned nope you have no right to discuss anything*



What are we Indians discussing?

1) Get NRIs out of Yemen
2) I brought up the unwarranted unprovoked racism people like Siphar are showing to Iranian members and Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

East or West India Best said:


> What are we Indians discussing?
> 
> 1) Get NRIs out of Yemen
> 2) I brought up the unwarranted unprovoked racism people like Siphar are showing to Iranian members and Iran



Here's a thing this is a regional struggle for power. and this will affect every Muslim nation in the world. I hope they can resolve this matter sensibly both S.A and Iran and for Pakistan we should not drag our selves into it. We should fix our home first and then try to help others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

HttpError said:


> Although I have to agree this is not our war or even our problem and I also agree with the bold part, the only reason it makes bit of our problem is because of S.A, I wish we could stay out of this but truth is it will involve Pakistan. Pakistan has a history of operating in Middle East so we are well known for our skills. But as far an Indian is concerned nope you have no right to discuss anything


No right? How so?


----------



## Al-Kinani

HttpError said:


> Indians have no say in this matter, you people are not even important to discuss this issue this Matter is between Middle East, Iran and Pakistan. India ? who even wants to discuss them. Indians members are posting here to seek some attention but truth is no one considers you important.



I wonder why India was given Arab League observer membership but not Pakistan..


----------



## kaku1

Al-Kinani said:


> I wonder why India was given Arab League observer membership but not Pakistan..


Oil. And closest major power from sea to Arab world is India. Jus 1000 Km away.


----------



## IceCold

Hasbara Buster said:


> “The Army of Saudi Arabia is really nothing: there is emptiness behind [its] beautiful [military] gear,” said Leonid Isayeve of the Higher School of Economic pedagogue.



Ouch! This is going to hurt. No wonder even after all this military gear the Saudi's still request a poor country like Pakistan to get involved.


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It will send troops brother.



Pakistan shouldn't die for your royals. Arab spring ultimately came about due to your kings. Arab mess which arabs should sort themselves.


----------



## lutfishah

East or West India Best said:


> This matter of the Middle East has nothing to do with you. What do you do? You drag yourself into it. You send your own men to die for Arabs, you threaten Iran, when it's rivalry with Gulf Arabs is non of your business. Why are you so willing to die for them? Did anyone ever send soldiers to fight in the Indian-pakistan wars? No. It's honestly quite a joke.



LOL you dont even know the status and importance of Pakistan in Muslim world especially in Arabs. So I would like you to keep quiet and leave this discussion. Ta ta bye bye


----------



## Al-Kinani

kaku1 said:


> Oil. And closest major power from sea to Arab world is India. Jus 1000 Km away.



Actually it seems they were just invited to one summit. In any case, it annoys me when I see Pakistanis being hostile to Indians and then complaining about Arab racism towards Pakistanis.. I've noticed this too among the Pakistanis in my university, it's strange to see them insist that Urdu is a completely different language than Hindi even though they can communicate with each other perfectly. Unfortunately it's this racism that cost them Bangladesh and lost them three wars (even though they instigated them).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Al-Kinani said:


> Actually it seems they were just invited to one summit. In any case, it annoys me when I see Pakistanis being hostile to Indians and then complaining about Arab racism towards Pakistanis.. I've noticed this too among the Pakistanis in my university, it's strange to see them insist that Urdu is a completely different language than Hindi even though they can communicate with each other perfectly. Unfortunately it's this racism that cost them Bangladesh and lost them three wars (even though they instigated them). So much for the martial race theory, eh?


Its not racism, its haterness, and there forceful practice to say they were never part of India. Because the main political elite in Pakistan ( Punjabis or Sindhis) have same race as of North Indians.


----------



## Winchester

So as i understand so far there has been no Pakistani involvement in this operation 
And if and when Pakistan deploys troops they will be within the borders of Saudi Arabia and not take part in any operations within Yemen



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Pakistan should be invited in all Arab summits. Should be part of us.


Wow easy there 
. 
. 
Unless that was sarcasm


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Zarvan said:


> Because of religious reasons and also economy


what religious reasons ??


----------



## Zarvan

Mujahid Memon said:


> what religious reasons ??


Are you a Muslim ????


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Zarvan said:


> Are you a Muslim ????


first answer my question


----------



## Zarvan

Mujahid Memon said:


> first answer my question


Makkah and Madinah


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Zarvan said:


> Makkah and Madinah


Who is attacking Makkah and Madinah ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Zarvan said:


> Makkah and Madinah


Whats the involvement of Indonesia, Malaysia and Bangladesh. 

They are not muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Horus said:


> Reports from my own contacts suggest RSAF is currently busy sweeping the skies, *shooting down Huthi jets.*


Hautis have jets?



kaku1 said:


> Whats the involvement of Indonesia, Malaysia and Bangladesh.
> 
> They are not muslim?


They have a distinct advantage. They are far off from the heat zone. Indonesia and Malaysia never had a volatile region in their neighborhood as Pakistan had i.e. Central Asia and ME


----------



## kaku1

SBD-3 said:


> They have a distinct advantage. They are far off from the heat zone. Indonesia and Malaysia never had a volatile region in their neighborhood as Pakistan had i.e. Central Asia and ME



So, volatile region makes you involve in Yemen?


----------



## SBD-3

If this alliance succeeds then we may see this alliance continue to challenge all the regional proxies of Iran and then maybe a direct collision between Iran and the GCC


----------



## beast89

Mujahid Memon said:


> Who is attacking Makkah and Madinah ??



He should go himself and fight for the royals himself if he's so desperate to appease the al suad family


----------



## Zarvan

kaku1 said:


> Whats the involvement of Indonesia, Malaysia and Bangladesh.
> 
> They are not muslim?


If war enters Saudi Arabia they will all come in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Bratva said:


> Pray tell us, If you so dearly want to see Pakistan out of this alliance, why don't you wish same thing Iran remains out of yemen ? Why the hypocrisy


I think if we should just stay neutral o this matter ,they are not going to kick us out from the alliance .And what alliance ?Did that alliance send us any kind of help in the fight against terror or previous wars with india ?
Well if iran stays out of yemen or not the point is this is not our war .In the modern world nations work on interests not on some religious feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

kaku1 said:


> So, volatile region makes you involve in Yemen?


When people were discussing ISIS, I made an observation at that time that ISIS will become a threat to Pakistan even though its completely unrelated. And subsequently we saw threats of ISIS materializing -though taken care of in time-. Aside from immidiate battlegrounds, the conflict has a potential of sparking a proxy war in Afghanistan and Pakistan. That's why I think as a first move of insulation, GoP should seal her borders with Iran and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Zarvan said:


> If war enters Saudi Arabia they will all come in


No, I dont think so. You living in your own different world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SecularNationalist said:


> I think if we should just stay neutral o this matter ,they are not going to kick us out from the alliance .And what alliance ?Did that alliance send us any kind of help in the fight against terror or previous wars with india ?
> Well if iran stays out of yemen or not the point is this is not our war .In the modern world nations work on interests not on some religious feelings.


Yes try that and entire Sunni Block will kick your butt we can't stay neutral and kid know what Arabs had at 1971 than talk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

SBD-3 said:


> When people were discussing ISIS, I made an observation at that time that ISIS will become a threat to Pakistan even though its completely unrelated. And subsequently we saw threats of ISIS materializing -though taken care of in time-. Aside from immidiate battlegrounds, the conflict has a potential of sparking a proxy war in Afghanistan and Pakistan. That's why I think as a first move of insulation, GoP should seal her borders with Iran and Afghanistan.



If the Pak dispatching its troop to fight ISIS, I appreciate it. Because its a threat to Pak.

But a terrorism hit country, who already spending billions on its own war, and need IMF support to cover the expenditure, want to fight others war. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## beast89

SecularNationalist said:


> I think if we should just stay neutral o this matter ,they are not going to kick us out from the alliance .And what alliance ?Did that alliance send us any kind of help in the fight against terror or previous wars with india ?
> Well if iran stays out of yemen or not the point is this is not our war .In the modern world nations work on interests not on some religious feelings.



Its a one sided relationship. Pakistan will risk men to die for arab royal family and GCC will not return the favour instead spread extremist ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

kaku1 said:


> If the Pak dispatching its troop to fight ISIS, I appreciate it. Because its a threat to Pak.
> 
> But a terrorism hit country, who already spending billions on its own war, and need IMF support to cover the expenditure, want to fight others war. Thats ridiculous.


I highly doubt we will be paying for this war IF we go to it that is.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Pakistan shouldn't die for your royals. Arab spring ultimately came about due to your kings. Arab mess which arabs should sort themselves.


Aew.. look who is here!? Well well, I really applaud your courage to show up in such a dark sad day. I'm a human being who feels your pain, yet I won't take advantage of it to tease you. By the by, I miss your previos beautiful avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

Rafay Jamil said:


> I highly doubt we will be paying for this war IF we go to it that is.


Paying doesnt means just "dollars".


----------



## Mujahid Memon

beast89 said:


> He should go himself and fight for the royals himself if he's so desperate to appease the al suad family


Bro I'm a Sunni but i really hate saudi lunatics and their supporters in Pakistan. They destroyed the Holy cities and now talking of protecting them


Zarvan said:


> Makkah and Madinah


Destruction of early Islamic heritage sites in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

kaku1 said:


> If the Pak dispatching its troop to fight ISIS, I appreciate it. Because its a threat to Pak.
> 
> But a terrorism hit country, who already spending billions on its own war, and need IMF support to cover the expenditure, want to fight others war. Thats ridiculous.


Mark my words, this coalition, if successful will not dissolve until all the threats to GCC including ISIS are not dealt with. Iran has upped the game little too much I think. And Iran always has a choice of not staying neutral w.r.t Pakistan even if Pakistan decides to. Remember Iran has not shown any signs of retreating on the issue, nor had GCC alliance so its gonna be a heck of a show in the ME in days to come.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

kaku1 said:


> Paying doesnt means just "dollars".


Even in human terms at most Saudia need our troops only as insurance policy within their borders against any threat of infiltration or invasion like all the previous conflicts rather then actively participating and there is almost no chance of that happening.



l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> إذا اختلط القات مع الفوتيشوب ! هكذا تكون النتيجه ههههههههههه #*عاصفة_الحزم* "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واحد منكم يا شباب يتجرمها للسملق
> عجزت أترجمها


Translation would be nice.
BTW that picture is edited.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> إذا اختلط القات مع الفوتيشوب ! هكذا تكون النتيجه ههههههههههه #*عاصفة_الحزم* "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واحد منكم يا شباب يتجرمها للسملق
> عجزت أترجمها


Seriusly people, I've lost the ability to laugh anymore.. Enough

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

*Yemen crisis: Saudi warships evacuate Aden diplomats*




A Saudi-led coalition carried out air strikes on the Yemeni capital Sanaa for a third night on Friday
Saudi Arabia has evacuated dozens of its own and foreign diplomats from Yemen's southern city of Aden.

The move comes after a third night of airstrikes by a Saudi-led coalition failed to halt the advance of Houthi rebels towards the city.

Yemen President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi fled from Aden to Saudi Arabia on Wednesday as rebels closed in.

On Saturday he will address an Arab League summit focused on the crisis in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt.

A possible ground offensive against the Houthis is expected to be on the agenda.

The Houthis are backed by Saudi Arabia's regional rival, Iran.

Saudi state TV reported on Saturday that overnight: "The Saudi Royal Navy implemented an operation called Tornado to evacuate dozens of diplomats, including Saudis, from Aden."

Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Kuwait relocated their embassies to Aden last month after Houthi rebel forces overran the capital Sanaa.
Media captionThe BBC's Jeremy Bowen: "The Gulf states will find that victory in Yemen's wars do not come easily or quickly"
*Sharm el-Sheikh Summit*
The annual Arab League summit was originally scheduled to discuss a joint Arab military force, but will now focus of the Yemen crisis. It includes members of the Saudi assembled coalition, codenamed Operation Decisive Storm.

On Friday night, Yemeni Foreign Minister Riad Yassin said there was an "arrangement" for ground troops of the Saudi-led coalition to deploy in Yemen.





Egypt President Sisi welcomes Yemen President Hadi; Egypt has already pledged warplanes, ships and ground troops if needed.




US President Barack Obama has reaffirmed his support for the operation. On Friday the US military rescued two Saudi pilots who ejected from their F-15 fighter jet over the Gulf of Aden, a US defence official said.

Residents reported an intense overnight bombardment of both Aden and the capital Sanaa, in the third day of airstrikes.

Since the air campaign began, at least 39 civilians - including six children under the age of 10 - have been killed, Yemen health ministry officials say.

*Former Yemen President Ali Abdullah Saleh - whose supporters are fighting alongside the rebels - has called for a truce.*

*Screaming and crying*
A resident of Sanaa, Mohammed al-Jabahi, told AFP news agency that his family had spent the night in fear.

"Whenever a plane flies over our home and is met by anti-aircraft gunfire, my three children run to a corner and start screaming and crying," he said.





Houthi rebels have taken to the streets to defy Saudi led airstrikes
The Houthis have said their aim is to replace Mr Hadi's government, which they accuse of being corrupt. They also want to implement the outcomes of a National Dialogue that was convened after President Saleh was forced to hand over power in 2011.

Rebel leader Abdul Malik al-Houthi has vowed not to surrender to what he called the "unjustified aggression".

Iran has also criticised the Saudi intervention. "They have to stop," Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said on Friday.

"Everybody has to encourage dialogue and national reconciliation in Yemen rather than making it more difficult for Yemenis to come together."





Yemen - who is fighting whom?





Soldiers and militiamen loyal to the president failed to halt rebel forces advancing southwards
*The Houthis*: Zaidi Shia-led rebels from the north, who seized control of Sanaa last year and have since been expanding their control

*President Hadi*: Fled to Saudi Arabia after rebel forces advanced on his stronghold in the southern city of Aden

*Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula*: Seen by the US as the most dangerous offshoot of al-Qaeda, AQAP opposes both the Houthis and President Hadi.

*Islamic State*: A Yemeni affiliate of IS has recently emerged, which seeks to eclipse AQAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Rafay Jamil said:


> Even in human terms at most Saudia need our troops only as insurance policy within their borders against any threat of infiltration or invasion like all the previous conflicts rather then actively participating and there is almost no chance of that happening.
> 
> 
> Translation would be nice.
> BTW that picture is edited.


Ask Zarvan, he tell you totally different story.


----------



## beast89

Mujahid Memon said:


> Bro I'm a Sunni but i really hate saudi lunatics and their supporters in Pakistan. They destroyed the Holy cities and now talking of protecting them
> 
> Destruction of early Islamic heritage sites in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Saudi family is interested about protecting themselves only. Pakistan shouldn't bleed for some royal family. I am happy Pakistan said no and only sent some symbolic BS.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Pakistan should get involved if and only if there is a written agreement between Pakistan and GCC states that in the next Indo-Pak war (no matter when it happens), all GCC states will provide all their multi-billion dollar equipment to Pakistan (EFTs, Eagles, blk-60s, Abrams tanks, SAMs etc etc), plus Arab soldiers if required. Plus their navies will blockade indian coastline and their airforces will impose a no-fly-zone over Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## In arduis fidelis

kaku1 said:


> Ask Zarvan, he tell you totally different story.


Hahahaha a man can have wet dreams can't he?


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Another more Time !*

*Plz let this thread for Op. Tracking.*

*Off-Topic discussions can be held in the other thread !*

*LET THIS THREAD FOR SERIOUS NEWS & POSTS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

This war has been started by Houtis with backing of Iran and they have to blamed for crises, If some one sympathizer of Iran please enlighten me what Iran has done for Muslim Ummah instead of Shia Sect
Sectarian evil is a curse for whole Muslim Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Yemen crisis: Saudi warships evacuate Aden diplomats*


----------



## Full Moon

This thread clearly needs "anti-diarrhea" medication. 89 pages within 2 days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Devil Soul said:


> *Yemen crisis: Saudi warships evacuate Aden diplomats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Saudi-led coalition carried out air strikes on the Yemeni capital Sanaa for a third night on Friday
> Saudi Arabia has evacuated dozens of its own and foreign diplomats from Yemen's southern city of Aden.
> 
> The move comes after a third night of airstrikes by a Saudi-led coalition failed to halt the advance of Houthi rebels towards the city.
> 
> Yemen President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi fled from Aden to Saudi Arabia on Wednesday as rebels closed in.
> 
> On Saturday he will address an Arab League summit focused on the crisis in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt.
> 
> A possible ground offensive against the Houthis is expected to be on the agenda.
> 
> The Houthis are backed by Saudi Arabia's regional rival, Iran.
> 
> Saudi state TV reported on Saturday that overnight: "The Saudi Royal Navy implemented an operation called Tornado to evacuate dozens of diplomats, including Saudis, from Aden."
> 
> Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and Kuwait relocated their embassies to Aden last month after Houthi rebel forces overran the capital Sanaa.
> Media captionThe BBC's Jeremy Bowen: "The Gulf states will find that victory in Yemen's wars do not come easily or quickly"
> *Sharm el-Sheikh Summit*
> The annual Arab League summit was originally scheduled to discuss a joint Arab military force, but will now focus of the Yemen crisis. It includes members of the Saudi assembled coalition, codenamed Operation Decisive Storm.
> 
> On Friday night, Yemeni Foreign Minister Riad Yassin said there was an "arrangement" for ground troops of the Saudi-led coalition to deploy in Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt President Sisi welcomes Yemen President Hadi; Egypt has already pledged warplanes, ships and ground troops if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US President Barack Obama has reaffirmed his support for the operation. On Friday the US military rescued two Saudi pilots who ejected from their F-15 fighter jet over the Gulf of Aden, a US defence official said.
> 
> Residents reported an intense overnight bombardment of both Aden and the capital Sanaa, in the third day of airstrikes.
> 
> Since the air campaign began, at least 39 civilians - including six children under the age of 10 - have been killed, Yemen health ministry officials say.
> 
> *Former Yemen President Ali Abdullah Saleh - whose supporters are fighting alongside the rebels - has called for a truce.*
> 
> *Screaming and crying*
> A resident of Sanaa, Mohammed al-Jabahi, told AFP news agency that his family had spent the night in fear.
> 
> "Whenever a plane flies over our home and is met by anti-aircraft gunfire, my three children run to a corner and start screaming and crying," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthi rebels have taken to the streets to defy Saudi led airstrikes
> The Houthis have said their aim is to replace Mr Hadi's government, which they accuse of being corrupt. They also want to implement the outcomes of a National Dialogue that was convened after President Saleh was forced to hand over power in 2011.
> 
> Rebel leader Abdul Malik al-Houthi has vowed not to surrender to what he called the "unjustified aggression".
> 
> Iran has also criticised the Saudi intervention. "They have to stop," Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said on Friday.
> 
> "Everybody has to encourage dialogue and national reconciliation in Yemen rather than making it more difficult for Yemenis to come together."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen - who is fighting whom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers and militiamen loyal to the president failed to halt rebel forces advancing southwards
> *The Houthis*: Zaidi Shia-led rebels from the north, who seized control of Sanaa last year and have since been expanding their control
> 
> *President Hadi*: Fled to Saudi Arabia after rebel forces advanced on his stronghold in the southern city of Aden
> 
> *Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula*: Seen by the US as the most dangerous offshoot of al-Qaeda, AQAP opposes both the Houthis and President Hadi.
> 
> *Islamic State*: A Yemeni affiliate of IS has recently emerged, which seeks to eclipse AQAP


There are lot of Pakistanis trapped in Aden we need to send ships or take help of Saudi Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mujahid Memon said:


> Pakistan should get involved if and only if there is a written agreement between Pakistan and GCC states that in the next Indo-Pak war (no matter when it happens), all GCC states will provide all their multi-billion dollar equipment to Pakistan (EFTs, Eagles, blk-60s, Abrams tanks, SAMs etc etc), plus Arab soldiers if required. Plus their navies will blockade indian coastline and their airforces will impose a no-fly-zone over Jammu & Kashmir


You just showed your level of ignorance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Follow-up news on the ejected KSA F-15 pilots :
US military rescues two Saudi pilots off Yemen coast: official - Yahoo News

Excerpt :
" "US military assets from USCENTCOM and USAFRICOM recovered the two KSA crew members at approximately 5:20 pm (2120 GMT)" Thursday, the defense official said, indicating the rescue took place at Saudi Arabia's request.

It only took the US military about two hours to rescue the men after being first notified they had ejected from their plane.
The two men, who were rescued by an HH-60 helicopter from Djibouti, were in fit enough a condition to walk, the official added, citing initial reports.

The USS Sterett missile destroyer led the rescue efforts, coordinating assets from the USS New York."

Sorry if already posted, Tay.


----------



## chauvunist

Zarvan said:


> There are lot of Pakistanis trapped in Aden we need to send ships or take help of Saudi Navy



Houthi's consider Pakistani's there as their enemies and their evacuation needs them to travel by road 3 hours which pose them to attacks by Houthi's....Pakistani Ambassador in Yemen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

chauvunist said:


> Houthi's consider Pakistani's there as their enemies and their evacuation needs them to travel by road 3 hours which pose them to attacks by Houthi's....Pakistani Ambassador in Yemen..


Aden is a port and Saudis already rescued diplomats from there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ebray said:


> Ahwaz Shia Arabs in Iran support Saudi-led strike in Yemen



Priceless brother. Blood is thicker than water. Don't forget that. Unfortunately it would not surprise me if those Iranian Arabs were persecuted by the rabid Farsi Mullah's who almost all claim Arab ancestry.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egyptian president has just ended his speech chanting "Long live Arab nation!"
> 
> 
> It's non of your bussiness.








(Watch the last minute of the clip and the big applause when President Al-Sisi says "Long live the Arab nation".

Long live the Arab world indeed. The cradle of civilization. We will emerge victorious.

@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naifov

The people pf the Houthi recently controlled city of Ibb have gather in protest supporting the coalition against Houthi And Ali Abdullah Saleh,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gau8av

Devil Soul said:


> On Friday the US military rescued two Saudi pilots who ejected from their F-15 fighter jet over the Gulf of Aden, a US defence official said.


any details on this, went down to AA fire or a malfunction ?


----------



## Decisive Storm

gau8av said:


> any details on this, went down to AA fire or a malfunction ?



Mechanical malfunction Over the Red Sea.
Americans were closer to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naifov

What so many idiots here do not understand and are trying so hard to impose is that this is not a sectarian led coalition or attack. Sectarian and religious wars are not led by Today's Armies and governments. Religious wars ended and died and has no place in the new world. This is a proxy war of politics and regional dominance between IR and SA and both countries are not putting religion or sect as their priority or their initiative of action. put that in mind when trying to impose your stupidity on us.






The houthis are setting their troops on top of the hapitated buildings with no intentions on saving the lives of innocent people. They are taking the yemeni people as human shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Naifov said:


> What so many idiots here do not understand and are trying so hard to impose is that this is not a sectarian led coalition or attack. Sectarian and religious wars are not led by Today's Armies and governments. Religious wars ended and died and has no place in the new world. This is a proxy war of politics and regional dominance between IR and SA and both countries are not putting religion or sect as their priority or their initiative of action. put that in mind when trying to impose your stupidity on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The houthis are setting their troops on top of the hapitated buildings with no intentions on saving the lives of innocent people. They are taking the yemeni people as human shields.



And you support the same terrorists in Syria that have been taking shelters in cities and homes for 4 years. Cry us a river.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Did you expect anything else from a terror cult? They did they same in 2009 and 2010. It's the modus operandi of any successful terrorist group that operates in densely populated areas full of civilians.



So, based on your post, we can blame every single civilian casualty in Syria on terrorists who have been hiding in cities and homes since the beginning. Yet they are the freedom fighters while Houthis are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Naifov said:


> What so many idiots here do not understand and are trying so hard to impose is that this is not a sectarian led coalition or attack. Sectarian and religious wars are not led by Today's Armies and governments. Religious wars ended and died and has no place in the new world. This is a proxy war of politics and regional dominance between IR and SA and both countries are not putting religion or sect as their priority or their initiative of action. put that in mind when trying to impose your stupidity on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The houthis are setting their troops on top of the hapitated buildings with no intentions on saving the lives of innocent people. They are taking the yemeni people as human shields.



Did you expect anything else from a terror cult? They did they same in 2009 and 2010. It's the modus operandi of any successful terrorist group that operates in densely populated areas full of civilians.

It's completely unacceptable that they take Sana'a a World UNESCO Heritage Site and one of the oldest and most unique ancient cities as hostage. More reason to continue to give them a spanking and more reason for the Yemeni people to kick their asses.



Serpentine said:


> And you support the same terrorists in Syria that have been taking shelters in cities and homes for 4 years. Cry us a river.
> 
> 
> 
> So, based on your post, we can blame every single civilian casualty in Syria on terrorists who have been hiding in cities and homes since the beginning. Yet they are the freedom fighters while Houthis are terrorists.



Farsi (meddling in internal Arab affairs as usual 24/7) FSA are not taking whole cities as hostages nor do they use residential buildings with people inside (ancient ones at that) as hostage. Try harder next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Farsi (meddling in internal Arab affairs as usual 24/7) FSA are not taking whole cities as hostages nor do they use residential buildings with people inside (ancient ones at that) as hostage. Try harder next time.



No of course they don't. They are actually in the deserts and not in cities like Douma, Maarat al Nuuman, Khan Shaykhoun, Azaz, Jassem, Marre, Seikh Maskin, Kafr Shams and hundreds of other towns. Who are you trying to fool? From day 1 of armed clashes, they started taking towns, cities and stayed in them and took homes and brought the wars to the cities. 

I'm not expecting your confirmation of course, hypocrisy prevents that, I'm basically telling the truth and if you are supporting those in Syria, at least stop whining about Yemen.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> No of course they don't. They are actually in the deserts and not in cities like Douma, Maarat al Nuuman, Khan Shaykhoun, Azaz, Jassem, Marre, Seikh Maskin, Kafr Shams and hundreds of other towns. Who are you trying to fool? From day 1 of armed clashes, they started taking towns, cities and stayed in them and homes.



Nonsense. Those homes were already attacked by Al-Assad's criminal thugs and all the locals support the Syrian opposition. On the other hand the Houthi's have illegally occupied Sana'a and have little support. In fact they needed months of shelling to even enter Sana'a but the locals prevented the destruction of one of the most unique ancient cities by allowing the Houthi's to move in under the condition that they would not cause the destruction of Sana'a and that they would LEAVE again. Once again you demonstrate that you have no clue about the events in the Arab world. I have followed the events in Yemen closely for months.

Now that their asses are on fire they take the civilian population as hostages as the cowards they are.

Nothing new from a terror cult. The same terror cult that until recently was shooting at thousands upon thousands of unarmed protestors across all of Yemen, from Sana'a to Ta'izz while killing dozens of protestors in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## About.to.be.banned

SipahSalar said:


> Just as 200,000 Persians couldn't beat 300 Spartans except with inside help and after heavy losses.
> After his defeat at sea Xerxes was so pissed he ordered his men to beat the sea with sticks. There are pictures of it.




That never happened like it is depicted.

*Battle of Thermopylae was between 8,000-20,000 Greeks and 70,000- 200,000 Persians, not 300 vs 2million.

*In that battle Spartans were not the only ones who fought till last man. 700 Thespians, 400 Thebeans, and 299 Spartans fought in order to allow rest of army to retreat, evacuation of Athens, and building of a defensive wall at Isthmus of cornith.

*Greeks lost battle of thermopyale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Yemen's Hadi will not return to Aden 'for now': FM*


----------



## VelocuR

*Why Pakistan may be a reluctant ally in Saudis' Yemen campaign*

March 27, 20159:22AM ET

Saudi Arabia’s new policy of uniting Sunni Muslim powers against Iran’s Shia regime has resulted in an impressively broad coalition joining its military campaign against Yemen’s pro-Tehran Houthi rebels.

Along with five Gulf countries, and the poorer monarchies of Jordan and Morocco, it also enlisted the support of its Egyptian strongman ally, general-turned-president Abdel Fattah El Sisi. Even plucky Sudan has dispatched three fighter jets.

Differences over issues such as the Muslim Brotherhood were suppressed in the interests of building a broad anti-Iran coalition that extended beyond the Arab world. Turkey announced on Thursday that it supports the Saudi-led offensive, with President Recep Tayyep Erdogan issuing a spirited harangue that branded Iran’s actions a source of “annoyance.”

But perhaps the biggest surprise has been the reported inclusion of Pakistan. Al-Arabiya, the Saudi-owned broadcaster, said Islamabad was providing military support. The habitually evasive Pakistani Foreign Office said simply that they were mulling a Saudi request for troops, while Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif vowed Thursday to retaliate against any threat to Saudi Arabia’s "integrity."

A senior member of Sharif’s cabinet told Al Jazeera that *Pakistan will not be involved in any action “in Yemen” itself but will provide support to the Saudis on their own soil “if they are threatened.” On Wednesday, the Wall Street Journal reported Pakistani and Saudi forces were carrying out a joint exercise near the Yemeni border, and quoted a U.S. official as saying the move was designed to serve as a warning to the Houthi rebels.*

Unlike the Turks, who are incensed by Tehran’s involvement in propping up the regime of Syria’s President Bashar al-Assad,* Pakistan has no active dispute with Iran. *The Saudis and Turks have made common cause in Syria and now Yemen despite backing rival factions in Tunisia, Libya and Egypt.

Pakistan, by contrast, has remained distant from the Syrian conflict, facing a compelling threat at home. Since the December massacre of Peshawar schoolchildren, it has renewed its resolve to eliminate the Pakistani Taliban — a notoriously sectarian organization that has terrorized Pakistan’s Shia population, the largest outside Iran. Around one in five Pakistanis is Shia, as was the country’s founder, Mohammed Ali Jinnah.

Still, it now finds itself drawn into a geopolitical alliance with a strongly sectarian pallor.

This isn’t first time Pakistan has been dragged into the poisonous Saudi-Iranian rivalry.* After the 1979 revolution that brought the Ayatollahs to power, Pakistan became a battlefield in a proxy war between the two countries. The Iranians established armed Shia groups in Pakistan; the Saudis countered by sponsoring anti-Shia groups — a tradition that continues to this day, with millions of dollars funneled from the desert kingdom into thousands of Pakistani madrassas teaching extreme ideas.*

*For the Saudis, the appeal of Pakistan is obvious. It shares a border with Iran and, crucially, already has nuclear weapons. The Saudis want Pakistan to act as a counterweight to Iran, and have long cultivated a close relationship with its military. Since the late 1960s, Pakistani soldiers have been permanently garrisoned in Saudi Arabia. In 1969, Pakistani pilots slipped into Saudi jets to carry out sorties in South Yemen against a rebel threat at the time.*

*For Pakistan, Saudi Arabia is not only a long-standing source of aid but a principal source of foreign exchange through much-needed remittances. Just last month, for example, $453 million flowed into Pakistan from the exertions of more than 1.5 million often poorly treated migrant workers. The intimacy of the two countries’ ruling elites notwithstanding, the migrant workers are weighed down by debts they owe to exploitative recruiters. Pakistanis are also disproportionately found in Saudi Arabia’s jails and on death row.*

The relationship, however, is one-sided. “We in Saudi Arabia are not observers in Pakistan, we are participants,” Saudi Arabia’s current ambassador in Washington, Adel al-Jubeir, boasted in 2007, according to a leaked State Department cable. Its clout extends to the realm of politics, where the Saudis have keenly backed military rulers and right-wing politicians — Prime Minister Sharif lived in exile in Jeddah after the Kingdom persuaded then dictator Pervez Musharraf to release him from prison.

As Prince Waleed ibn Talal once told to the Wall Street Journal, “Nawaz Sharif, specifically, is very much Saudi Arabia’s man in Pakistan.” The Saudis last year injected $1.5 billion into Pakistan’s treasury, boosting its liquidity at moment when it is still strapped to an exacting IMF loan package.

Sharif’s Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz party is seen within Pakistan to favor Sunnis, and as having ties with sectarian groups. It has few Shia parliamentarians and few Shia voters.

Pakistan’s army, however, has never had a sectarian reputation. It has included many Shia generals, although their numbers have thinned over the years. Some of the worst victims of the Pakistani Taliban’s savagery were Shia soldiers, who were murdered in captivity. Becoming an overtly Sunni army would compromise the Pakistan military’s proud claim of being a force of cohesion for the country, and risk alienating many Shia Pakistanis, at a time when there is a clamor for unity against the Taliban at home.

*This may also be a bad time for Pakistan to pick a fight with Iran. In recent years, relations between the neighbors have veered between periods of economic cooperation and cross-border tensions, particularly over Sunni armed groups targeting the Iranian regime from Pakistani territory in Balochistan.*

But as it battles the Pakistani Taliban along the Afghan border, Islamabad is trying to facilitate a postwar settlement across the border by bringing to bear its considerable influence over the Afghan Taliban. Ashraf Ghani, the Afghan president, has developed closer relations with the Pakistani leadership than his predecessor, Hamid Karzai, had ever managed to achieve. But any eventual settlement in Afghanistan will inevitably involve Iran, whose influence in the country was such that even the U.S. sought Tehran’s cooperation during and after its 2001 invasion to topple the Taliban.

*Being drawn into the Middle East’s sectarian battles, then, carries greater domestic and regional risk for Pakistan than it does for most of the Saudis’ other partners.*

Pakistan a Reluctant Ally in Saudi Yemen Campaign | Al Jazeera America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

I don't personally like this alsissi guy. also before shouting long live arab nation please be aware that Pakistanis, turks all central asia and far east asia and quiet a lot of Africa is not arab and immediately loose all interest if you make it about arab superiority.
I also want to say that conquest of Persia and eastern roman empire was done by an army which was muslim, and would and did never take any pride of being arab....
arab armies before islam were ...kind of pathetic...


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> shooting at thousands upon thousands of unarmed protesters across


Rest of your post is nonsense. but this part was the most stupid one. Ok how many did they kill? Provide your sources that they 'shot at thousands of protesters'. If they wanted to kill people, there'd be a massacre by now.

Aren't you the same guy who was saying a month ago that Houthis are a fully Yemeni people and have nothing to do with Iran and Shias? Aren't you the same one who said they are not terrorists? So they suddenly turned into terrorists after the Saudi aggression? Can't we call that instability and lack of consistency in opinions?


PS: Speaking of shooting at protesters, didn't you dear Al-Sisi kill a thousand people in 2 days? Of course you don't remember that, because Iran is bad and Arabs are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@VelocuR 

Pakistan is already part of the coalition although their role is small. Mainly limited to naval blockades. Did you read what was posted? Pakistan will stand behind KSA if anyone dares to attack KSA. So will 95% of the Muslim world.

The coalition is almost entirely an Arab coalition and is likely to remain as such.



Serpentine said:


> Rest of your post is nonsense. but this part was the most stupid one. Ok how many did they kill? Provide your sources that they 'shot at thousands of protesters'. If they wanted to kill people, there'd be a massacre by now.
> 
> Aren't you the same guy who was saying a month ago that Houthis are a fully Yemeni people and have nothing to do with Iran and Shias? Aren't you the same one who said they are not terrorists? So they suddenly turned into terrorists after the Saudi aggression? Can't we call that instability and lack of consistency in opinions?



None of what I have written is nonsense. I solely operate on facts.

Yes, Houthi's are mainly Yemenis (they also use Shia volunteers from abroad) and yes I have always said that Iran's role is extremely overrated. Yet I have always considered them to be a terrorist cult that does not speak for the Zaydis of Yemen who make up between 33,3-40% of Yemen's population.

I described the correct situation on the ground in Yemen in a previous post in this very thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

Al-Kinani said:


> I wonder why India was given Arab League observer membership but not Pakistan..



That is why we should distance our self from Middle east affairs nothing in common with them.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Serpentine

Here is the post that describes the situation on the ground as it is. Note, I criticize KSA past policy vis-a-vis Yemen when Saleh was ruling. Most of you foreigners don't understand/know Yemen enough or what is going on.



Saif al-Arab said:


> The problem is not incompetence or power for that matter but the lack of a coherent strategy. As I wrote then Yemen is a divided country politically and geographically. In the South of Yemen you have communists (South Yemen was one of the few communist states in the Muslim world), Islamists, Southern separatists, AQAP elements, tribal elements, tribes loyal to Hadi etc. Yet all of them are against the Houthi's but what is yet to be seen is whether they can put their differences aside and work together to push the Houthi's back to their strongholds in Northern Yemen, mainly the Saada province. Yemenis are very territorial people and no Southerner for instance would tolerate Northerners (Houthi's) to invade their cities and tell them what to do. Similar to Afghanistan actually.
> 
> At the same time in Northern Yemen you have divisions. Anyone that is not an extremist Zaydi is against Houthi's at the end of the day and those who are not are simply tired of the mess that Yemen has been for a long time and want to start from a fresh. Some of them are so gullible that they believe that highly incompetent people like the Houthi's can change everything.
> 
> Then as @Decisive Storm and @Gasoline correctly wrote you have the Saleh gang. We are talking about a man that ruled Yemen for over 30 years. He still has many loyalists in the army. An army he built for himself rather than for the country. An army more loyal to him than Yemen. The same Saleh and his gang were fighting against the Houthi's in 2009 and 2010 ALONGSIDE KSA.
> 
> Now it's true that KSA should have dealt with all this differently already when Saleh was ruling (who at times was close to KSA and at other in conflict) but Yemen is to KSA what Afghanistan is to Pakistan. It's more trouble and a headache than anything.
> 
> I hope that was explanation enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. Maybe in a thread with less trolling and where the emotions are not running as high. I agree with your post.
> 
> Dear brother @Gasoline (I cannot quote your post as it contains links which I am still not allowed to post for some reason).
> 
> PressTV, Fars News Agency, Al-Alam and all of those other Farsi Mullah propaganda channels should really merge into 1 big channel and call themselves *FARCETV*. That would be more fitting considering the bullshit that they are "reporting" 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice MJ avatar.



I do admire your constant interest in the Arab world. You should really marry an Iranian Arab. Are you sure that you are not partial Arab at least?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, Houthi's are mainly Yemenis (they also use Shia volunteers from abroad) and yes I have always said that Iran's role is extremely overrated. Yet I have always considered them to be a terrorist cult that does not speak for the Zaydis of Yemen who make up between 33,3-40% of Yemen's population.


And who are you to say they don't represent Zaidis? Have you counted their votes? And if Iran's role is overrated, why almost all Arabs have been singing 'victory songs' for 'defeating Iran' over bombing the poorest Arab country in the world? Isn't that inferiority complex or what? That's funny, you bomb a fellow Arab country which is already too poor and you claim you are defeating Iran as if you have conquered Tehran.

Let me repeat my PS in last post: Speaking of shooting at protesters, didn't your dear Al-Sisi kill a thousand people in 2 days? Of course you don't remember that, because Iran is bad and Arabs are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

arabs should stop thinking of and projecting arab nationalism. if they continue to do that than be aware Pakistan has more in common with Persians than arabs and so do turks.

also please check arab army record before islam and donot confuse Islamic military record with arab military recor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> And who are you to say they don't represent Zaidis? Have you counted their votes? And ifIran's roles is overrated, why almost all Arabs have been singing 'victory songs' for 'defeating Iran' over bombing of poorest Arab country in the world? Isn't that inferiority complex or what?
> 
> Let me repeat my PS in last post: Speaking of shooting at protesters, didn't you dear Al-Sisi kill a thousand people in 2 days? Of course you don't remember that, because Iran is bad and Arabs are good.



Because if they truly had the support of the Zaydi's they would have ruled Northern Yemen a long time ago as Northern Yemen is majority Zaydi Muslim. They have existed for over 20 years in case that you do not know and have always been a marginalized terrorist group/religious cult/organization (call it what you want).

Read the post I quoted (my own) in post 1352. Everything is explained there.

What are you talking about? Nobody sings about anything involving Iran. We are helping Yemen and the legitimate Yemeni government and people as Arabs. Where does Iran come into the picture? Only in your mind.

Yemen is not the poorest Arab country.

Since when is Al-Sisi "my dear". I don't support the killing of any civilian protestors. But since when is any MENA country a democracy? Did your beloved Mullah's not kill dozens of Iranian protestors in 2009 and did they not hang up to 10.000 political prisoners in 1988? Quit telling me that you supported the MB.

I don't care about any movement in the Arab world which you fail to understand. I care about the Arab world and the Arab people. I would support Egypt regardless of who rules it because I am able to distinguish between a few rulers and a few influential people (regardless who they are and which ideology they have) and the people.
*
You (Iranians) on the other hand do not care about Arabs or the Arab world. All you care abut is your few destructive proxies in the Arab world and their supporters. That's the harsh reality.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

About.to.be.banned said:


> That never happened like it is depicted.
> 
> *Battle of Thermopylae was between 8,000-20,000 Greeks and 70,000- 200,000 Persians, not 300 vs 2million.
> 
> *In that battle Spartans were not the only ones who fought till last man. 700 Thespians, 400 Thebeans, and 299 Spartans fought in order to allow rest of army to retreat, evacuation of Athens, and building of a defensive wall at Isthmus of cornith.
> 
> *Greeks lost battle of thermopyale.



Why is he even excited that a western country might have defeated an eastern nation thousands of years ago? Even if the above was true, then I'd expect a Greek to boast about it...not someone from our region. 

I'd love to be proud of nations in the region standing against western influence, but we live in an upside-down world, where this coalition all have American bases in their countries, yet they are high fiving each other because they are bombing Yemen! Pakistan doesn't care when USA has drone attacks in their country, apparently, but if Saudis ask them to attack Yemen, then it's FOR THE GOOD OF THE UMMAH. Palestinians here don't mind that Saudis & friends don't help them because apparently Israel is too strong. Egyptians are thrilled with this adventure, because they don't seem to care that they gave so many lives to topple Mubarak, but then the result of all that bloodshed lasted for a bit until a coup, supported by Saudi, brought in Sisi, going back to Mubarak days, but that's okay, because they are kicking *** in Yemen now! 

The west is pissing all over the muslim's faces, but they keep getting you guys distracted by constantly going, 'Look there! Look there! It's the EVIL PERSIANS!!". This is world where Turkey has the nerve to talk about defending Muslims, when they are comfortably part of NATO.

Iran isn't scared of strong neighbors. Iran would if all its neighbors were independent, if they kicked out all the America soldiers from the middle east, closed all the US bases, if there wasn't an american navy ship in the gulf, no more situations where they would use middle eastern lands to fly their plans to attack other nations...but as long as the west distracts you guys, that will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

@Saif al-Arab 

I hope Pakistan will reject Arabs and no longer support on Arabs' many problems and depression, they have to deal themselves. 

Our country will focus on their home first to rebuild everything and will become great King Caesar to control Arab and Iran world and likely divide them based on interests if Arabs countries and Iran doesn't calm down. 


Pakistan should wait longer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

Interesting Situation there in Yemen...

I got a couple of questions here for ALL you guys from the region.... Hopefully I ll get the answers.

1) So we have witnessed a robust air campaign in Yemen, how is the prospect for a ground invasion ? Shall we see Saudi Army entering Yemen from North (Sadaa Houthi strong hold mainly) and amphibious assault by Egyptian ground units?

2) If we are to see a ground invasion by the Gulf Arab Alliance, how do we see the divided Yemeni society responding?

and most importantly...

3) Will President Hadi be able to come back to Sanaa and re-establish his authority back again as a President?

Thank You.

@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Since when is Al-Sisi "my dear".


You sure he isn't your dear Al-hasani....


----------



## 5th Star

Look at the country first... Yemen.

North is Houthi...

South is Separatist.

East is Alqaida...

West is Sea...

Very Interesting.


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Because if they truly had the support of the Zaydi's they would have ruled Northern Yemen a long time ago as Northern Yemen is majority Zaydi Muslim. They have existed for over 20 years in case that you do not know and have always been a marginalized terrorist group/religious cult/organization (call it what you want).
> 
> Read the post I quoted (my own) in post 1352. Everything is explained there.
> 
> What are you talking about? Nobody sings about anything involving Iran. We are helping Yemen and the legitimate Yemeni government and people as Arabs. Where does Iran come into the picture? Only in your mind.
> 
> Yemen is not the poorest Arab country.
> 
> Since when is Al-Sisi "my dear". I don't support the killing of any civilian protestors. But since when is any MENA country a democracy? Did your beloved Mullah's not kill dozens of Iranian protestors in 2009 and did they not hang up to 10.000 political prisoners in 1988? Quit telling me that you supported the MB.
> 
> I don't care about any movement in the Arab world which you fail to understand. I care about the Arab world and the Arab people. I would support Egypt regardless of who rules it because I am able to distinguish between a few rulers and a few influential people (regardless who they are and which ideology they have) and the people.
> *
> You (Iranians) on the other hand do not care about Arabs or the Arab world. All you care abut is your few destructive proxies in the Arab world and their supporters. That's the harsh reality.*



You type too fast and I'm too lazy to type that much as I've just arrived home from work, but:

You never ever condemned Sisi once and you are totally cool with Egypt's role.

And if dictatorship justifies killing civilians, I don't have anything more to say.

During 3 months of protests (8 months actually if we consider all the rallies), 36 people were killed in Iran including 10 security forces. Every civilian casualty counts and I'm not saying it's nothing, but compared to civilian casualties in many other ME countries, it's practically nothing.

So if you support Egypt no matter what and if you support those who you call 'rebels' in Syria who have been taking shelters in cities for years, while at the same time, calling Houthis who have barely killed any civilians since last September as terrorists, then I have every right to call you a hypocrite.

And almost all Arab members have been cheering on Yemen air raids and calling it a slap in Iran's face , while you claim that Iran's role is overrated, So which one should be believe?

Btw claiming that bombing a poor country like Yemen is fighting Iran is like U.S bombing France and calling it fighting Soviet Union. That's how stupid it sounds.



Saif al-Arab said:


> *A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*



And here we go, you just posted an article full of bs which claims Yemen operation is actually fighting Iran. You don't even know what you believe in, this is a waste of time.


----------



## Mrc

Saif al-Arab said:


> You won't see me calling for Pakistani involvement. The Arab world is strong on its own. It if united (read worked together instead of not doing that) only USA, China and Russia would be stronger. The problem is the policy of many of the rulers and the lack of political initiative and differences in opinion.
> It seems that changes are happening which is great. We have to solve our own house as big as it might be and as difficult as it might be to solve.
> 
> Let me post you this excellent article which every sane Arab would agree with. We have called for this for years. Just look at PDF and here we are less than 100 active Arab users. Enormous Arab forums much bigger than PDF have called for this too. Dozens of military forums too.
> 
> *A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khalaf Ahmad al Habtoor*
> On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.
> 
> It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.
> 
> Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.
> 
> There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.
> 
> *Ultimate betrayal*
> Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.
> 
> I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.
> 
> Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.
> 
> We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land
> 
> Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!
> 
> 
> *Defensive military intervention*
> ‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.
> 
> We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.
> 
> It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.
> 
> I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?
> 
> *Treated like underage children*
> *We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.*
> 
> It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.
> 
> And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.
> 
> Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
> Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
> Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.
> 
> Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53
> 
> Search on "*A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*" (I cannot post links yet)




Arabs were nothing before islam and are absolutely zero without it...
Arab nationalism is nothing to be proud of..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mrc said:


> Arabs were nothing before islam and are absolutely zero without it...
> Arab nationalism is nothing to be proud of..



You are a joke. Arabs do not care about your opinion. What are you doing in Qatar anyway? Go migrate to Bangladesh or Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Middle East was the best Place to live in years ago well it still is than many Asian countries but its really sad to see all this happeniing there...I Hope its sorted out soon there!

By the Way i support Pakistan's definite role in the ongoing confilct along with other Major Arab States there like Egypt,Turkey,Kuwait,Jordan etc.Theres a huge population from Pakistan living there with families doing respectable Jobs and Businesses and earning very good amount.Then we have alot in common.So definately we shoudnt leave our friend alone in trouble!

Tommorrow they can play a vital role in nuking India along with us whenever we intend it and if we ask them of their cooperation.Afterall Bad Neighbours shouldnt be left in peace either if they are seen troubling or bothering us and our Peace all the time!


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Because if they truly had the support of the Zaydi's they would have ruled Northern Yemen a long time ago as Northern Yemen is majority Zaydi Muslim. They have existed for over 20 years in case that you do not know and have always been a marginalized terrorist group/religious cult/organization (call it what you want).



Groups sometimes get support when alternatives fail. Yemen wasn't exactly a booming, stable country and then suddenly the Houthis fucked everything up. If Saudi did not want Houthis to ever gain support in Yemen, they could have helped turn Yemen into a nation that was on the economical rise. 



> What are you talking about? Nobody sings about anything involving Iran. We are helping Yemen and the legitimate Yemeni government and people as Arabs. Where does Iran come into the picture? Only in your mind.



Then how come almost every post in this thread is about Iran? If someone didn't know anything about news, they would have assumed that Iran had invaded Yemen in recent months using hundreds of thousands of soldiers, put an Iraniani King as the head, and now Arabs are saving it...



> Yemen is not the poorest Arab country.



There are 20 countries in the Arab league. If we go by GDP per capita, then you are right, it is not the poorest country. Mauritania, Comoros, and Somalia are poorer...but being number 17 out of 20 isn't something to be proud of, and I think after bombing them, maybe they will fall a rank or two.

For comparison, Qatar has a GDP of 103,900 per capita, while Yemen has...2,300.



> Did your beloved Mullah's not kill dozens of Iranian protestors in 2009 and did they not hang up to 10.000 political prisoners in 1988? Quit telling me that you supported the MB.



Killing "dozens" in a country of 80million, even if true, is nothing compared to the deaths we have seen in the region.

However, you are right about the late 80s. After having a revolution that unseated a US supported monarch and then being forced to defend it's sovereignty against Iraq and MANY countries, and all the efforts to destroy it, difficult decisions were made.


----------



## Mrc

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a joke. Arabs do not care about your opinion. What are you doing in Qatar anyway? Go migrate to Bangladesh or Iran.




May God give you guidance to see whts right and whts wrong


----------



## Saif al-Arab

VelocuR said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I hope Pakistan will reject Arabs and no longer support on Arabs' many problems and depression, they have to deal themselves.
> 
> Our country will focus on their home first to rebuild everything and will become great King Caesar to control Arab and Iran world and likely divide them based on interests if Arabs countries and Iran doesn't calm down.
> 
> 
> Pakistan should wait longer!



You won't see me calling for Pakistani involvement. The Arab world is strong on its own. It if united (read worked together instead of not doing that) only USA, China and Russia would be stronger. The problem is the policy of many of the rulers and the lack of political initiative and differences in opinion.
It seems that changes are happening which is great. We have to solve our own house as big as it might be and as difficult as it might be to solve.

Let me post you this excellent article which every sane Arab would agree with. We have called for this for years. Just look at PDF and here we are less than 100 active Arab users. Enormous Arab forums much bigger than PDF have called for this too. Dozens of military forums too.

*A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*​





*Khalaf Ahmad al Habtoor*
On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.

It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.

Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.

There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.

*Ultimate betrayal*
Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.

I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.

Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.

We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land

Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!


*Defensive military intervention*
‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.

We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.

It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.

I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?

*Treated like underage children*
*We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.*

It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.

And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.

Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.



-------------------------------

Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.

Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53

Search on "*A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*" (I cannot post links yet)



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You sure he isn't your dear Al-hasani....



LOL. Al-Sisi is a gentleman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

These Iran backed Shia rebels in Yemen were fighting... none other than ISIS!

Saudi Arabia defeating the Shia rebels will turn Yemen into an ISIS paradise.


----------



## MoshteAhani

Saif al-Arab said:


> *You (Iranians) on the other hand do not care about Arabs or the Arab world. All you care abut is your few destructive proxies in the Arab world and their supporters. That's the harsh reality.*



That is right, we dont care about you.. and neither do you care about us. So our fight will continue.


----------



## 5th Star

Saif al-Arab said:


> @VelocuR
> 
> Pakistan is already part of the coalition although their role is small. Mainly limited to naval blockades.



Could you please name any Pakistani Navy assets contributing to maintain a naval blockade against Yemen?



> Did you read what was posted? *Pakistan will stand behind KSA if anyone dares to attack KSA.* So will 95% of the Muslim world.



There is "IF" involved which explains that Pakistan is not taking any part in the Current action in Yemen as the KSA is attacking yemen and is NOT being Attacked.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> You type too fast and I'm too lazy to type that much as I've just arrived home from work, but:
> 
> You never ever condemned Sisi once and you are totally cool with Egypt's role.
> 
> And if dictatorship justifies killing civilians, I don't have anything more to say.
> 
> During 3 months of protests (8 months actually if we consider all the rallies), 36 people were killed in Iran including 10 security forces. Every civilian casualty counts and I'm not saying it's nothing, but compared to civilian casualties in many other ME countries, it's practically nothing.
> 
> So if you support Egypt no matter what and if you support those who you call 'rebels' in Syria who have been taking shelters in cities for years, while at the same time, calling Houthis who have barely killed any civilians since last September as terrorists, then I have every right to call you a hypocrite.
> 
> And almost all Arab members have been cheering on Yemen air raids and calling it a slap in Iran's face , while you claim that Iran's role is overrated, So which one should be believe?
> 
> Btw claiming that bombing a poor country like Yemen is fighting Iran is like U.S bombing France and calling it fighting Soviet Union. That's how stupid it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go, you just posted an article full of bs which claims Yemen operation is actually fighting Iran. You don't even know what you believe in, this is a waste of time.



That's something you always tell whenever we try to have a serious discussion. Wonder why, lol?

What are you talking about? I never took any sides in Egypt and condemned the killing of civilians whether by Al-Sisi or the MB. I stand behind Egypt regardless of who rules it. Do you even read what I write? The Egyptian users can all confirm this. I said the same when Morsi ruled and I say the same today when Al-Sisi is the president and I will say the same when @Frogman becomes the Egyptian president.

The point was the same. It happens in your country too and all over the MENA. You know why? Because democracy is absent.

Why did you omit the 10.000 political prisoners that were hanged in 1988 by the Mullah's of Iran?

FSA are not terrorists as much as you want them to appear that. I am against ISIS and Al-Nusra as I consider them terrorist groups. Houthi's are a terror cult too.

I do stand behind the Zaydi's as I stand behind the Sunnis of Yemen and Yemen as a whole.

The one I have always told and which is the reality. Iran's role in the media is hugely overrated but they play a role. Iran has send weapon shipments to the Houthi's and you support them politically. The Houthi's definitely belong in your camp. Although there is a long way from that and to conclude that Iran rules Yemen like some of your countrymen have claimed hilariously and even some Arabs.

That article is not full of bullshit at all. It's factual and the truth. That article was posted to show the entire world that if the Arab world works together on their own problems we don't need anyone else to tell us what to do or their help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indonesia student

Zarvan said:


> If war enters Saudi Arabia they will all come in



akhi, if "absolute" kafir do it (attack mecca and madina), million indonesia muslim will go without gov instruction, 

but if iran and their puppet do it, only indonesia muslim who know syi@h al majoo$i that will go to protect holy land. Majority don't know kafirin al majoo$i. We ahlussunnah indonesia are spreading information/fact about al majoo$i. Iran has approximately 300thousand puppet in indonesia. Still...tiny compared to hundred million suππy.

btw, sorry for my bad english...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoshteAhani

indonesia student said:


> akhi, if "absolute" kafir do it (attack mecca and madina), million indonesia muslim will go without gov instruction,
> 
> but if iran and their puppet do it, only indonesia muslim who know syi@h al majoo$i that will go to protect holy land. Majority don't know kafirin al majoo$i. We ahlussunnah indonesia are spreading information/fact about al majoo$i. Iran has approximately 300thousand puppet in indonesia. Still...tiny compared to hundred million suππy.
> 
> btw, sorry for my bad english...


lol... why arent you joining ISIS already ? You will become a good suicide bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a joke. Arabs do not care about your opinion. What are you doing in Qatar anyway? Go migrate to Bangladesh or Iran.




Look around arabs are laughing stock of military world...
U cannot deal with yemen alone and u talk loud...
West sees you as an incompetent bunch with alot of free money for them to take...wake up..


----------



## HttpError

About.to.be.banned said:


> Centuries of inbreeding has destroyed whatever little brain cells that ugly, stinking, low caste convert Pakistani had to begin with. Hence they could not comprehend that this is an open forum where any Indian could post. Want an exclusive forum, then ask webmaster to ban all Indians or turn this into an exclusive internet club like Bharat Rakshak.
> 
> No run along and play "hide a Scud" with your sister/wife. Afterall your country is Incest central of the world.
> 
> ​




Haha coming from a physically inferior race, sorry to hurt your E-feelings little guy, I know reality bites but there isn't much you can do. By the way you can rape your Sister/wife because your country is they Hub of Rape. Rape Capital of the World = India, ugliest nation = India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Why is that migrant worker who lives on Arab soil still barking and writing nonsense? Someone deport him.



indonesia student said:


> akhi, if "absolute" kafir do it (attack mecca and madina), million indonesia muslim will go without gov instruction,
> 
> but if iran and their puppet do it, only indonesia muslim who know syi@h al majoo$i that will go to protect holy land. Majority don't know kafirin al majoo$i. We ahlussunnah indonesia are spreading information/fact about al majoo$i. Iran has approximately 300thousand puppet in indonesia. Still...tiny compared to hundred million suππy.
> 
> btw, sorry for my bad english...



Welcome brother. We salute our Indonesian brothers and sisters and especially the 10 million Indonesians of Arab ancestry. Indonesia (most populous Muslim country) is the land of Islam and an ancient partner and friend of the Arab world. As a Shafi'i Sunni Muslim I especially feel close affinity to South East Asia (Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei). Moreover in KSA itself (Hijaz) there is a sizable Indonesian community who are now citizens (as they migrated centuries ago continuously due to hajj, umrah and business). If I ever get any political power I will work to establish even closer ties to Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei.

Together with @Indos



MoshteAhani said:


> That is right, we dont care about you.. and neither do you care about us. So our fight will continue.



Exactly my Kurdish friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoshteAhani

Saif al-Arab said:


> Exactly my Kurdish friend.



Im Persian, not Kurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indonesia student

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is that migrant worker who lives on Arab soil still barking and writing nonsense? Someone deport him.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome brother. We salute our Indonesian brothers and sisters and especially the 10 million Indonesians of Arab ancestry. Indonesia (most populous Muslim country) is the land of Islam and an ancient partner and friend of the Arab world. As a Shafi'i Sunni Muslim I especially feel close affinity to South East Asia (Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei). Moreover in KSA itself (Hijaz) there is a sizable Indonesian community who are now citizens (as they migrated centuries ago continuously due to hajj, umrah and business). If I ever get any political power I will work to establish even closer ties to Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei.
> 
> Together with @Indos
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my Kurdish friend.



barokallahufiikum...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is that migrant worker who lives on Arab soil still barking and writing nonsense? Someone deport him
> 
> 
> If u were talking about me i hold a pakistani and an american passport...i wish u arabs were powerful enough to deport my other passport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

The Arab Alliance Airforce has destroyed the following in recent air raids

1) Weapons storage houses in Aden
2) Electricity station in Sadaa
3) Market in Sadaa
4) Army bases in Sanaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

5th Star said:


> The Arab Alliance Airforce has destroyed the following in recent air raids
> 
> *2) Electricity station in Sadaa
> 3) Market in Sadaa*



Congrats. That's what we call loving your neighbors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf




----------



## Decisive Storm

*Yemenis in Sana'a -Capital- reject Pro-Houthi Cleric telling him to 'Get Out !' from the mosque.*






@Horus @Oscar 
How can we handle all this Off-Topic posts ?
Can you handle them by our reports ?

Persisting to Downgrading & Polluting the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


>



This guy is a serial retard. I am not kidding here. Take a look at his history. He has made one retarded claim after the other for years.
No wonder that he wants his 2 minutes of fame and appears this often on PressTV, sorry PissTV (no disrespect). That's the only Saudi Arabian that they have been able to find to date.

Anyway House of Saud or not Arabia will remain as has been the case for millenniums upon millenniums. We are talking about the oldest inhabited place on the planet outside of Eastern Africa/Horn of Africa. KSA will one day transform into a constitutional monarchy or even turn into a republic. We don't know. Iran never was a republic until 1979 although one could argue that the Supreme Leader might as well be a monarch as he has absolute power.

Anyway anything can happen but rest assured that life does not end with the House of Saud. Nor did it start with them. I for once like certain of their policies and dislike others. People are loyal to their ancient land and people. Not rulers that come and go although the House of Saud have the support of the majority of the people.



indonesia student said:


> barokallahufiikum...



Ameen, wa iyyaak akhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Saif al-Arab 
He also appeared on Al-Jazeera.
To which tribe do Al-Houthis belong and how big are they?


----------



## VelocuR

Saif al-Arab said:


> You won't see me calling for Pakistani involvement. The Arab world is strong on its own. It if united (read worked together instead of not doing that) only USA, China and Russia would be stronger. The problem is the policy of many of the rulers and the lack of political initiative and differences in opinion.
> It seems that changes are happening which is great. We have to solve our own house as big as it might be and as difficult as it might be to solve.
> 
> Let me post you this excellent article which every sane Arab would agree with. We have called for this for years. Just look at PDF and here we are less than 100 active Arab users. Enormous Arab forums much bigger than PDF have called for this too. Dozens of military forums too.
> 
> *A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khalaf Ahmad al Habtoor*
> On Thursday, I awoke to news that brought peace of mind and filled my heart with pride, feelings I’m certain are shared by my Emirati compatriots and nationals of GCC states, and all dignified Arabs. Finally, we have taken command of our own destiny and control of our own security. For many decades, I’ve been longing for this very moment. Just when Yemen was going the way of Lebanon, Syria and Iraq – all Arab countries under Iranian domination via proxies – the tide is turning in our favour as I write.
> 
> It goes without saying that conflict should always be a last option, but there can be no meaningful dialogue with the Islamic Republic of Iran, a nation with ambitions of reinstating the Persian Empire and quashing Arabs under its boot, just as it has stamped upon Sunnis and ethnic/religious minorities in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq as well as the long-suffering Ahwazi Arabs.
> 
> Perhaps Iran can succeed in pulling the wool over the eyes of the P5 +1 whose representatives are negotiating over Tehran’s uranium enrichment program, but it cannot con its Gulf neighbours, who’ve fallen foul of Iran’s tricks time and time again.
> 
> There should be no stopping until Yemen is cleansed of pro-Iranian traitors and the legitimate government is reinstated in the capital, Sana’a. There should be no concessions made to the Shiite Houthi militias; those Iranian operatives have forfeited the right to call themselves ‘Arab’. They are betrayers deserving of the severest of punishments.
> 
> *Ultimate betrayal*
> Fighters who choose to surrender do not merit trials; they should be shipped to their ideological motherland, Iran. Their actions - dissolving parliament, ejecting the democratically-elected president, taking over government buildings and terrorising Yemenis from north to south - constitute the ultimate betrayal.
> 
> I’ve observed Iran’s ideological and geopolitical expansion with great sorrow - and have long feared that without strong actions to thwart Iran’s aims, Gulf States risk being targeted next. But now that Saudi Arabia has launched “Operation Decisive Storm” together with its Gulf allies in Yemen’s defence at the request of the internationally-recognised government led by Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, I feel that a positive new page has been turned. This is what we have been hoping-for; this is what our people want.
> 
> Militias who make obeisance to the ayatollahs and have made armed incursions into Saudi Arabia cannot be permitted control over Yemen’s airplanes, missiles, tanks and other military equipment. And neither can they be trusted not to hold siege to the Bab el-Mandeb Strait that not only connects the Red sea with the Indian Ocean but is also a link to the Suez Canal.
> 
> We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land
> 
> Kudos to those GCC leaders who were courageous enough to take the right decisions! History will record this brave stance you have taken to defend Yemen’s sovereignty and our region’s security. Today, we have leaders willing to lead rather than follow diktats from big powers. Your names will be engraved on monuments and will remain in the hearts of our children and grandchildren. Bravo! May God help you always to do what is best for our Arab nation!
> 
> 
> *Defensive military intervention*
> ‘Decisive Storm’ is the perfect name for this defensive military intervention taken by the descendants of some of the greatest Arab leaders beginning with the Prophet Mohamed (PBUH), whose victorious mantel was adopted by the second Muslim Caliph Omar ibn Al-Khattab, commander of the Muslim armies who defeated Khosrau, King of Persia and Heraclius, the Byzantine Emperor.
> 
> We are showing Iran and the world that we will no longer bury our heads in the sand while keeping up the pretence that all is well. We are displaying our strength with a massive show of military might thanks also to staunch backing from our allies – Egypt, Sudan, Jordan, Morocco and Pakistan, which have all pledged to contribute to this righteous battle. Thank you to all our friends who didn’t hesitate to stand with their Yemeni brothers in their hour of need.
> 
> It is my hope that the Arab League Summit to be held in Sharm el-Sheikh on March 28-29 will be just as decisive in its backing of a Joint Arab Force able to tackle any emergency in our part of the world. We can no longer rely on our western allies to do the job for us, especially when their foreign policies are muddled and incoherent. The U.S. is courting Iran in Switzerland and sharing intelligence with the Iranian military supposedly ‘advising’ the Iraqi Army in its campaign against the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), even as it supports the Syrian opposition battling Iranian Revolutionary Guards and Hezbollah defending the criminal Assad regime.
> 
> I must admit that I’ve been irritated watching Western and Arab analysts discuss Yemen on various television networks. Invariably, presenters all ask the same question: Was ‘Decisive Storm’ launched with approval from the Obama administration? What kind of question is that?
> 
> *Treated like underage children*
> *We don’t require a green light from anyone to defend our land, the safety of our peoples or our collective dignity. As a nation of 367 million, acknowledged as the birthplace of civilisation, we resent being treated like underage children. We neither need nor should seek permission from anyone.*
> 
> It is my fervent hope that once Yemen is delivered from the Houthi epidemic, this Saudi-led coalition made-up of ten likeminded countries will be preserved and will turn its attention of freeing Iraq from Persian occupation. Iraq must be ruled by loyal Arabs, whether Sunni or Shiite, not those on bended knee to a foreign state working against Arab interests.
> 
> And, God willing, the day will come when our beloved Lebanon and Syria will no more be enslaved to Iran’s bullying proxies, provided our leaders keep up this historic patriotic impetus. If we don’t free our Arab territories from the silent diseases tearing them apart, the peoples of the Gulf and those of our allies will remain in constant danger.
> 
> Lastly, I must congratulate our GCC leaders. You have made us proud. Your firm action permits us to hold our heads high; I pray that you will continue to defend our nation, our independence and our dignity. And to our armed forces, especially our pilots that risk their lives during every mission, I wish you every success. Keep safe and may God strengthen you in your task of protecting our Arab soil, our Yemeni brothers and sisters and our honour.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Khalaf Ahmad al-Habtoor is a prominent UAE businessman and public figure. He is Chairman of the Al Habtoor Group - one of the most successful conglomerates in the Gulf. Al Habtoor is renowned for his knowledge and views on international political affairs; his philanthropic activity; his efforts to promote peace; and the has long acted as an unofficial ambassador for his country abroad.
> Writing extensively on both local and international politics, he publishes regular articles in the media and has released a number of books.
> Al-Habtoor began his career as an employee of a local UAE construction firm and in 1970 established his own company, Al Habtoor Engineering. The UAE Federation, which united the seven emirates under the one flag for the first time, was founded in 1971 and this inspired him to undertake a series of innovative construction projects – all of which proved highly successful.
> 
> Last Update: Friday, 27 March 2015 KSA 09:53 - GMT 06:53
> 
> Search on "*A salute to our heroes liberating Yemen*" (I cannot post links yet)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Al-Sisi is a gentleman.



I read whole points. Let's see act from Arab countries and GCC (monkey groups) to prevent Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Palestinian and more coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

*Saudi Arabia Evacuates Diplomats From Yemeni City as Houthi Advance Continues*
By DAVID D. KIRKPATRICKMARCH 28, 2015

CAIRO — Saudi Arabia said Saturday that its navy had evacuated 86 Arab and Western diplomats from the port city of Aden in southern Yemen, as a Saudi-led coalition conducted a third day of airstrikes against the Iranian-backed Houthi movement.

Separately, Saudi Arabia confirmed that an American helicopter had rescued two Saudi pilots who ejected from an F-15 fighter over waters south of Yemen. The official Saudi Press Agency said the pilots had ejected because of a “technical fault” and were “in good health.”

The evacuation of the diplomats from Aden reflected the spreading chaos in Yemen as the Houthi-allied forces continued to advance, even under the pressure of the Saudi bombing. The breakdown of order has potentially grave consequences for the United States, because Yemen had been a central theater of the war with Al Qaeda, but the factional fighting has now forced the United States to withdraw its forces as well.

Aden is Yemen’s second largest city and had been the provisional headquarters of President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi, the Saudi-backed Yemeni leader, since the Houthi forces overran the capital, Sana, in January. Mr. Hadi fled last month to Aden to make a last stand among his supporters in the south, but he, too, has now left Yemen, attending a meeting of Arab leaders on Saturday in Sharm el Sheikh, Egypt.

The Houthi movement, based in northwestern Yemen, follows a form of Shiite Islam and has received financial support from Iran, the region’s Shiite power and the chief rival to Saudi Arabia. The Houthi surge has alarmed the Saudis about the possibility of an Iranian-backed group digging in on the southern tip of the Arabian Peninsula.

But the Houthis have also struck an alliance with Yemen’s former strongman, Ali Abdullah Saleh, who retained significant support among the Yemeni military and security forces even after he wasforced from power in 2012. Those forces have now fractured, and major factions have sided with Mr. Saleh and the Houthis against Mr. Hadi and his Saudi backers.

Residents of Aden said Friday that fighting had broken out in pockets around the city. Houthi-allied forces were advancing. Military forces nominally working for Mr. Hadi had switched sides or deserted and looters were pillaging military bases. Local militias with no affiliation with Mr. Hadi’s government were arming themselves to defend their neighborhoods or fight the Houthis.

Commercial flights to Yemen have been cut off, and the Saudi-led coalition has blockaded the ports.

The United States is providing intelligence and logistical support for the Saudi-led campaign, including conducting surveillance flights and providing refueling tankers, The Associated Press reported Saturday. State Department officials had said previously that the United States military was also helping the Saudis with targeting information.

Defense Department officials said the helicopter that rescued the two Saudi pilots had flown from a base in Djibouti, a small African nation that lies across a narrow strait from Yemen, The Associated Press reported. A destroyer, the Sterett, and an amphibious transport dock, the New York, were also involved, the report said.

The Houthi-controlled Interior Ministry in Sana said Saturday that at least 24 civilians were killed in Friday’s strikes, raising the two-day toll to 45 civilians as well as scores of fighters. Those numbers could not be confirmed.

Human Rights Watch said in a statement on Saturday that the Saudi-led air campaign had killed at least 11 and possibly as many as 34 civilians in Sana in the first two days of strikes. The group said that the 11 confirmed civilian deaths included two children and two women.

Amnesty International reported that at least 14 civilian homes in a predominantly Houthi neighborhood of Sana had been destroyed.

Other strikes have hit the northern city of Saada, a center of the Houthi movement. The coalition’s forces have also struck the northern city of Hudaydah and the southern city of Taiz, as well as Aden, all places where the Houthis have made recent gains.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...ni-city-as-houthi-advance-continues.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Gemal Abdel Nasser, 1962:






*"Each one of their shoes (fallen Egyptian soldiers (in Yemen)) is more honorable than the crowns of King Saud and King Hussain"*


History plays such tricky games. Now look at supporters of Sisi cheering for Saudi aggression in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A lot of butthurt I sense from ignorant trolls writing nonsense.

Keep it going.









Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> He also appeared on Al-Jazeera.
> To which tribe do Al-Houthis belong and how big are they?



Yes. He is still famous for his retarded remarks. He has made 100 predictions so far if not more and none of them have turned into reality yet. He is blinded by his hatred to the House of Saud like many other dissidents. You have a much more knowledgeable and sane counterpart in Madawi al-Rasheed (she belongs to the former ruling house of the Emirate of Jabal Shammar - the House of Rasheed). She suffers from the same disease though.

What do you mean by tribe? Houthi's are named after their founder. This guy;






Hussein Badreddin al-Houthi.

Today Houthi's have some support from numerous families/clans/tribes among the Zaydis in Northern Yemen but nothing serious. The thing is that Northerners are likely to take the side of any Northern based movement against the Southerners due to the rivalry. People only tend to look at the names of groups without seeing the whole picture or knowing the political, geographical, social and historical dynamics of Yemen. The only truly sectarian party in Yemen is the AQAP and to a smaller extent Houthi's. Other than that there is no trouble between the average Zaydi and Sunni Muslim of mainly the Shafi'i fiqh. Hence why Yemen has rarely if ever suffered from religious sectarianism (Sunni vs Shia) as we have seen in Iraq for instance for a long, long time now.

Once again I will refer to my previous long post about the situation. Post 1171.

I cannot post any links. Anyway why are you asking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

*Yemen campaign key test for Saudi Arabia*
By Michael StephensRoyal United Services Institute (RUSI), Doha




A Saudi-led coalition launched air strikes after rebels closed in on President Hadi's stronghold
The decision by King Salman bin Abdulaziz al-Saud to order airstrikes against Houthi rebels is the most important foreign policy decision undertaken by the House of Saud since revolutions swept across the Arab world four years ago.

Reports indicate that the Saudis have mobilised as many as 150,000 troops to their southern border primarily for the purpose of homeland defence, but also clearly to afford the kingdom the option to stage a ground war should it so choose.

Whether such a ground intervention will come is as yet unclear, but the kingdom has decisively played its hand against the Houthis, and in the process dramatically upped the stakes in a regional power struggle with Iran which now involves Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Bahrain and Yemen.

Saudi Arabia's major foreign policy decisions are usually the product of consensus among top princes, and the Yemen operation is no exception.

Indeed, had the previous King Abdullah still been alive he would almost certainly have come to the same conclusion.

Nevertheless, this is a real test for the new king, and failure to achieve Saudi Arabia's aim of reinstating ousted President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi would be an embarrassing defeat.

Failure is not an option, in particular for the king's 34-year-old son Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who as minister of defence is serving in his first senior post in government.

The risks for the young man are great.

His cousin Prince Khalid bin Sultan bin Abdul Aziz al-Saud launched what is widely regarded as a failed operation in Yemen in 2009, and his career has never fully recovered, with the one-time shoo-in for minister of defence seeing his portfolio dim dramatically.

Although Prince Mohammed is secure in his post, the problems would begin if his aging father were to pass away - the Byzantine world of Saudi court politics would be unlikely to forgive a failed Yemeni operation.The young prince must ensure that he gets this right. The stakes are high.

It is unlikely that the kingdom is looking to involve itself in a protracted conflict.

Saudi troops marching into Yemen have found it tough going since 1934. Logistics and supply lines are hard to maintain, and Yemenis know their rugged terrain better than any foreigner.

*Leverage*

An extended occupation of the country would be disastrously costly both financially and in terms of lives, even if the Houthi insurgency was militarily defeated.

The question is what does Saudi Arabia seek to achieve through the use of military force.

Air strikes alone will not be enough to defeat the Houthis, and a long term military operation would stretch Saudi operating capacity thin.





Air strikes have targeted arms depots and the Houthi movement's leaders
The message from Riyadh also leaves no doubt that the Saudis seek a negotiated settlement in which President Hadi brings together Yemen's different constituencies, including the Houthis, to work out a fairer constitutional settlement.

This could include a fairer distribution of provinces, and possibly more autonomy for Yemen's south where agitation from separatists is growing larger by the day.

Additionally, it is important to understand whether Saudi Arabia seeks a solution in Yemen with the hope of affecting affairs elsewhere in the Arab world.

Could for example, a political deal in which the Houthis are on the backfoot in Sanaa be used as leverage against the Iranians in Syria to force President Bashar al-Assad to step down from power or allow greater Sunni political influence in Baghdad?

*Iranian support*

It is a long shot but given current regional dynamics the Saudis will be looking to push all of the pressure points they can get against Iran and its allies.

Iran's position on Yemen is also quite clear - it seeks a political solution in Yemen that does not involve long term conflict and in which its allies, the Houthis, are given a seat at the table.

But should this not be possible the hardliners in Tehran would like nothing more than to see the Saudis bogged down in a conflict that they cannot hope to win.

Although Iran's logistical and diplomatic support to the Houthis has been fairly limited, the level of the military response in Riyadh shows that the Iranians clearly have the Saudis rattled, for far less time and money than the Saudis expended in Syria to force Iran's hand.





Houthis have vowed to fight on in the face of the Saudi-led campaign
In a conflict in which no side has indicated that it seeks anything other than a diplomatic solution, it seems odd that the risk for protracted conflict is so high.

However, the Houthis do not look to be backing down.

Houthi leader Abdul Malik al-Houthi indicated in a televised address shortly after the airstrikes began that all foreign invaders would be resisted.

Yemen campaign key test for Saudi Arabia - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Serpentine

Why are you posting 50 year old statements of long gone leaders? What has that to do with anything? In case that you do not know then in those days secular Arab nationalists were in conflict with Arab monarchies. This has nothing to do with anything other than the power struggle of regimes.

KSA (Hijaz) and Egypt are two brotherly countries with ties on all fronts. Almost the exact same dialect, cuisine, over 1 millennium of shared Islamic history, millennium of shared pre-Islamic history (ancient Semitic history), neighboring countries, same religion and majority sect etc. List goes on. The biggest Egyptian diaspora in the world is found in KSA etc. Millions of Saudi Arabians are of Egyptian origin or partial Egyptian origins. If you knew Arabic you would see that KSA and Egypt (the people) have always stood besides each other and continue to do it to this very day. All Egyptian and Saudi Arabian users on PDF will confirm this to you.

P.S.: Nasser himself was likely of Hijazi origin. At least this is what he claimed if I recall. Born in Beni Mur;

"According to local tradition, the town is named after the tribe of Beni Mur who hailed from the Hejaz region in the western Arabian Peninsula and settled in Egypt sometime during the Muslim of the area"

I cannot post links yet.

What is even more funny using your logic is that the House of Saud and KSA stood behind the Zaydi Imam during the Yemeni Civil war of the 1960's.

You Iranians on PDF are really something, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Why are you posting 50 year old statements of long gone leaders? What has that to do with anything? In case that you do not know then in those days secular Arab nationalists were in conflict with Arab monarchies. This has nothing to do with anything other than the power struggle of regimes.
> 
> KSA (Hijaz) and Egypt are two brotherly countries with ties on all fronts. Almost the exact same dialect, cuisine, over 1 millennium of shared Islamic history, millennium of shared pre-Islamic history (ancient Semitic history), neighboring countries, same religion and majority sect etc. List goes on. The biggest Egyptian diaspora in the world is found in KSA etc. Millions of Saudi Arabians are of Egyptian origin or partial Egyptian origins. If you knew Arabic you would see that KSA and Egypt (the people) have always stood besides each other and continue to do it to this very day. All Egyptian and Saudi Arabian users on PDF will confirm this to you.
> 
> P.S.: Nasser himself was likely of Hijazi origin. At least this is what he claimed if I recall.



Maybe it has something to do with Geman Abdel Nasser being the most popular and most revered Egyptian leader in history? How about that? Btw since you said you support Egypt no matter who rules it, you should also support Egypt in Nasser's era, unless what he says doesn't sound much pleasant to you.


----------



## Halimi

Iranian fanboys go on and on about how GCC states don't attack Israel.

Funny coming from the people whose every major geopolitical gain came off the back of the "Great Satan's" interventions in the Middle East. Had Bush not taken out Saddam in the west and the Taliban in the east, you'd be lame chickens right now. But don't worry, you'll be back in your natural place soon.

Always remember: you're too heretical for the Muslim World, and too foreign for the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Maybe it has something to do with Geman Abdel Nasser being the most popular and most revered Egyptian leader in history? How about that? Btw since you said you support Egypt no matter who rules it, you should also support Egypt in Nasser's era, unless what he says doesn't sound much pleasant to you.



What has this to do with anything that I wrote? Does it change the facts I mentioned? No. Is it relevant today? No. Does it have anything to do with the Saudi Arabian people? No.

The same Nasser was switching sides frequently and you can find comments of a totally different nature in regards to the House of Saud by Nasser himself.

Lastly I was not born when Nasser ruled for God's sake. I neither opposed him or supported him. I already told you that I do not care about specific leaders who come and go but the Arab world and the Arab people. How many times shall I write this?

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO can you guys pinpoint the retardness of this post?

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Saif al-Arab

Just curious and since you have information about arab region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Saif al-Arab said:


> What has this to do with anything that I wrote? Does it change the facts I mentioned? No. Is it relevant today? No. Does it have anything to do with the Saudi Arabian people? No.
> 
> The same Nasser was switching sides frequently and you can find comments of a totally different nature in regards to the House of Saud by Nasser himself.
> 
> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO can you guys pinpoint the retardness of this post?
> 
> Thank you.



Meh, just ignore the guy. The man has been dead for a long time leave him to rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frogman said:


> Meh, just ignore the guy. The man has been dead for a long time leave him to rest in peace.



I don't even know what he is trying to say? The facts I mentioned are well-known to most Egyptians and Saudi Arabians. The vast majority of Egyptians and Saudi Arabians (all people for that matter) are able to distinguish rulers who come and go from the people and country.

My affinity for Egypt did not suddenly disappear just because Morsi ruled or Al-Sisi for that matter nor will that occur if somebody else gets elected as president and takes power.

Some people are truly astonishing with their logic.

The funniest thing is that the House of Saud supported the Zaydi Imam in the Yemeni civil war. The Houthi's themselves want to reestablish an Imamate in Northern Yemen.

I have to take a break. Too much nonsense to handle at once.

I will make some ful medames and call it a day for now at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

Nawaz assures Saudi King Salman of Pakistan Army support - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



why do arabs need Pakistani support? they should be able to deal with this. moral support should be enough


----------



## Al-Kinani

My fellow Arabs, if we fight this war for the sake of blood and not religion then know that Allah will humiliate us just like how we were humiliated against Israel in '48 and '67. 

*نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فإن إبتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله*

Our conflict with Iran needs to be strictly a religious one. Their ancestors were once a solid part of Ahl Al-Sunnah and contributed much to Islamic culture and even towards Arab culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Saudi Forces evacuates UN crews from Sana'a capital, previously prevented from leaving by Houthi militias.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Decisive Storm said:


> *Saudi Forces evacuates UN crews from Sana'a capital, previously prevented from leaving by Houthi militias.*


so there is ground troops in yeman ?


----------



## Decisive Storm

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> so there is ground troops in yeman ?



*All evacuation Op. were handled by the Special Forces & Navy.*
*No Ground Troops, till now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

Halimi said:


> Had Bush not taken out Saddam in the west and the Taliban in the east, you'd be lame chickens right now.



Saddam's Iraq was invaded by US coalition entering Iraq from Kuwait (Sunni Arab). Why didn't the Saudis and others helped poor saddam from hanging ? 

I think All Arabs (Sunni + Shia) were Happy to see him gone.

Taliban never were a threat to Iran... In fact most Taliban as well as AQ commanders took refuge in Iran and are still active. They are now Proxies.



Decisive Storm said:


> *All evacuation Op. were handled by the Special Forces & Navy.*
> *No Ground Troops, till now.*



You meant from ADEN... NOT SANAA. Right?


----------



## Serpentine

Decisive Storm said:


> *Saudi Forces evacuates UN crews from Sana'a capital, previously prevented from leaving by Houthi militias.*


There are no Saudi forces in Sana'a. They were evacuated from Aden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

5th Star said:


> *I think All Arabs (Sunni + Shia) were Happy to see him gone*.



i was not


----------



## Daneshmand

It is now clear that Saudis have accepted strategic defeat in Yemen by withdrawing their diplomats completely from Yemen. 

If it was not the case, and they had any hope of holding on to Aden, their diplomats would not have run away.

It appears that Aden is about to fall in coming days. 

Houthis are winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Yemen's Houthi fighters have threatened to undertake suicide bombings in Saudi Arabia if the kingdom continues to launch airstrikes against the group's positions.*

Abdel Mon'em Al-Qurashi, a senior member of the Houthis Executive Committee, said on Saturday that the group would destroy the Saudi regime for its "aggressive" policies, Iran's Fars news agency reported.

"If Saudi Arabia continues its aggressions against the oppressed Yemeni people, [Houthi] fighters will pave the way for the Saudi regime's destruction by conducting martyrdom-seeking operations inside Saudi Arabia in the coming hours," Quraishi told Fars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't even know what he is trying to say? The facts I mentioned are well-known to most Egyptians and Saudi Arabians. The vast majority of Egyptians and Saudi Arabians (all people for that matter) are able to distinguish rulers who come and go from the people and country.
> 
> My affinity for Egypt did not suddenly disappear just because Morsi ruled or Al-Sisi for that matter nor will that occur if somebody else gets elected as president and takes power.
> 
> Some people are truly astonishing with their logic.
> 
> The funniest thing is that the House of Saud supported the Zaydi Imam in the Yemeni civil war. The Houthi's themselves want to reestablish an Imamate in Northern Yemen.
> 
> I have to take a break. Too much nonsense to handle at once.
> 
> I will make some ful medames and call it a day for now at least.


this picture is from 1956 when britian france isreal attacked us king salman himself was in the Egyptian army (nasser era)




صور نادرة لملك السعودية الحالي متطوعًا في الجيش المصري أثناء الع

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Yemen's Houthi fighters have threatened to undertake suicide bombings in Saudi Arabia if the kingdom continues to launch airstrikes against the group's positions.*
> 
> Abdel Mon'em Al-Qurashi, a senior member of the Houthis Executive Committee, said on Saturday that the group would destroy the Saudi regime for its "aggressive" policies, Iran's Fars news agency reported.
> 
> "If Saudi Arabia continues its aggressions against the oppressed Yemeni people, [Houthi] fighters will pave the way for the Saudi regime's destruction by conducting martyrdom-seeking operations inside Saudi Arabia in the coming hours," Quraishi told Fars.



Doubt it, they don't have capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Al-Kinani said:


> Actually it seems they were just invited to one summit. In any case, it annoys me when I see Pakistanis being hostile to Indians and then complaining about Arab racism towards Pakistanis.. I've noticed this too among the Pakistanis in my university, it's strange to see them insist that Urdu is a completely different language than Hindi even though they can communicate with each other perfectly. Unfortunately it's this racism that cost them Bangladesh and lost them three wars (even though they instigated them).



It has more to do with religion than racism against india. But yes in Bangladesh it was racism for which all Pakistanis are full of regret and repent till now.


----------



## Decisive Storm

5th Star said:


> You meant from *ADEN*... NOT *SANAA*. Right?





Serpentine said:


> There are no Saudi forces in *Sana'a*. They were evacuated from *Aden*.



*From Both cities.*

*UN crews were in Sana'a.
Diplomats & Journalists (Arabic, Indians & Westerners) were in Aden.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

Daneshmand said:


> It is now clear that Saudis have accepted strategic defeat in Yemen by withdrawing their diplomats completely from Yemen.
> 
> If it was not the case, and they had any hope of holding on to Aden, their diplomats would not have run away.
> 
> It appears that Aden is about to fall in coming days.
> 
> Houthis are winning.



The operation to withdraw the diplomats happened before the campaign started. Every time an Iranian post something there's a new fail, so stop for the sake of saving your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

I have a question, why they are not targeting AQ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Why Saudis will lose eventually in Yemen resulting in Saudi Arabia itself getting potentially destabilized: Yemen is Even More Dangerous Than We Think | Political Violence @ a Glance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Screambowl said:


> I have a question, why they are not targeting AQ?


Will you bomb the one you love?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I expected some attacks by Houthies against Saudi Arabia but haven't be able to do any single one so far unlike the war with Israel and Hizbulshaitan in 2006. Saudi Arabian army performance is better than the Israeli one when compared to 2006 war. Noting that Houthies are better armed and further accompanied by Saleh army.

@500 What do you think?


----------



## Falcon29

NewYemen: Clashes on Saudi/Yemeni border and capture of dozens of Saudi soldiers and intense shelling from Saudi side (probably nonsense report) 

Other Yemeni source:

Ex-President Saleh to make speech to Yemeni people at night time(2-4 hours from now)


----------



## Daneshmand

الأعرابي said:


> The operation to withdraw the diplomats happened before the campaign started. Every time an Iranian post something there's a new fail, so stop for the sake of saving your face.



Not at all. It happened just hours ago.

Here is the link to New York Times, the most important newspaper of United States, your critical ally in this operation: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...ni-city-as-houthi-advance-continues.html?_r=0


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mrc said:


> Arabs were nothing before islam and are absolutely zero without it...


100% agree.


----------



## Screambowl

SarthakGanguly said:


> Will you bomb the one you love?



only scum-bags can love AQ. Seriously, this is ultimate chest thumping that they support AQ and not Houthis. 

I am just waiting for AQ to fights against Houthis on the orders from Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Screambowl said:


> only scum-bags can love AQ. Seriously, this is ultimate chest thumping that they support AQ and not Houthis.
> 
> I am just waiting for AQ to fights against Houthis on the orders from Riyadh.


Why are you surprised? The IS(yes it is a country now) has a common border with Saudi Arabia. Yet, they mobilize their strength to beat the rebels down in Yemen while staying put on the border they share with the biggest mass murderers on this planet as of now. We all know what SA is. Let's not pretend to not know it.


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I expected some attacks by Houthies against Saudi Arabia but haven't be able to do any single one so far unlike the war with Israel and Hizbulshaitan in 2006. Saudi Arabian army performance is better than the Israeli one when compared to 2006 war. Noting that Houthies are better armed and further accompanied by Saleh army.
> 
> @500 What do you think?



Go move to Israel and ask that question. You don't belong in Arab Muslim land.

Stop asking Israelis as if they're experts. They're not. Only in air force bombing.


----------



## Daneshmand

*Saudi Arabia Evacuates Diplomats From Yemeni City as Houthi Advance Continues*

By DAVID D. KIRKPATRICKMARCH 28, 2015

CAIRO — Saudi Arabia said Saturday that its navy had evacuated 86 Arab and Western diplomats from the port city of Aden in southern Yemen, as a Saudi-led coalition conducted a third day of airstrikes against the Iranian-backed Houthi movement.

Separately, Saudi Arabia confirmed that an American helicopter had rescued two Saudi pilots who ejected from an F-15 fighter over waters south of Yemen. The official Saudi Press Agency said the pilots had ejected because of a “technical fault” and were “in good health.”

The evacuation of the diplomats from Aden reflected the spreading chaos in Yemen as the Houthi-allied forces continued to advance, even under the pressure of the Saudi bombing. The breakdown of order has potentially grave consequences for the United States, because Yemen had been a central theater of the war with Al Qaeda, but the factional fighting has now forced the United States to withdraw its forces as well.

Aden is Yemen’s second largest city and had been the provisional headquarters of President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi, the Saudi-backed Yemeni leader, since the Houthi forces overran the capital, Sana, in January. Mr. Hadi fled last month to Aden to make a last stand among his supporters in the south, but he, too, has now left Yemen, attending a meeting of Arab leaders on Saturday in Sharm el Sheikh, Egypt.

The Houthi movement, based in northwestern Yemen, follows a form of Shiite Islam and has received financial support from Iran, the region’s Shiite power and the chief rival to Saudi Arabia. The Houthi surge has alarmed the Saudis about the possibility of an Iranian-backed group digging in on the southern tip of the Arabian Peninsula.

But the Houthis have also struck an alliance with Yemen’s former strongman, Ali Abdullah Saleh, who retained significant support among the Yemeni military and security forces even after he wasforced from power in 2012. Those forces have now fractured, and major factions have sided with Mr. Saleh and the Houthis against Mr. Hadi and his Saudi backers.

Residents of Aden said Friday that fighting had broken out in pockets around the city. Houthi-allied forces were advancing. Military forces nominally working for Mr. Hadi had switched sides or deserted and looters were pillaging military bases. Local militias with no affiliation with Mr. Hadi’s government were arming themselves to defend their neighborhoods or fight the Houthis.

Commercial flights to Yemen have been cut off, and the Saudi-led coalition has blockaded the ports.

The United States is providing intelligence and logistical support for the Saudi-led campaign, including conducting surveillance flights and providing refueling tankers, The Associated Press reported Saturday. State Department officials had said previously that the United States military was also helping the Saudis with targeting information.

Defense Department officials said the helicopter that rescued the two Saudi pilots had flown from a base in Djibouti, a small African nation that lies across a narrow strait from Yemen, The Associated Press reported. A destroyer, the Sterett, and an amphibious transport dock, the New York, were also involved, the report said.

The Houthi-controlled Interior Ministry in Sana said Saturday that at least 24 civilians were killed in Friday’s strikes, raising the two-day toll to 45 civilians as well as scores of fighters. Those numbers could not be confirmed.

Human Rights Watch said in a statement on Saturday that the Saudi-led air campaign had killed at least 11 and possibly as many as 34 civilians in Sana in the first two days of strikes. The group said that the 11 confirmed civilian deaths included two children and two women.

Amnesty International reported that at least 14 civilian homes in a predominantly Houthi neighborhood of Sana had been destroyed.

Other strikes have hit the northern city of Saada, a center of the Houthi movement. The coalition’s forces have also struck the northern city of Hudaydah and the southern city of Taiz, as well as Aden, all places where the Houthis have made recent gains.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...ni-city-as-houthi-advance-continues.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Falcon29 said:


> Go move to Israel and ask that question. You don't belong in Arab Muslim land.
> 
> Stop asking Israelis as if they're experts. They're not. Only in air force bombing.


Hazzy, don't quote me, I can make you cry again..


----------



## Daneshmand

*Yemen is Even More Dangerous Than We Think*

_By Barbara F. Walter and Kenneth M. Pollack_




A man displaced by the war between Houthi forces and the former Yemeni government walks with his camel in northwest Yemen. By IRIN.

People think Yemen is dangerous to United States because of terrorists and civil war. They are wrong. Yemen is dangerous because it could potentially destabilize Saudi Arabia.

That’s a provocative statement but also accurate. By itself, Yemen is far less important to the United States than most countries in the Middle East. True, a lengthy civil war could eventually bring the Yemeni branch of Al Qaeda or the Iranian allied Houthi to power. True, a civil war could fragment the country, creating a lengthy period of chaos and instability, allowing even more extremists to thrive. But the fact remains: Yemen will never be of great strategic importance to the United States because it is weak and poor and has very little oil.

Saudi Arabia is an entirely different story. Saudi Arabia is critical to the United States, both strategically and economically. If Saudi Arabia becomes destabilized and if it falls into civil war, oil production will plummet and the tenuous Sunni-Shi’a balance in the region will be disrupted.

The greatest danger Yemen poses to the United States, therefore, comes from Saudi Arabia. This is especially true now that King Abdullah has died. Why? Because the Saudis are obsessed with Yemen and have found it impossible to resist meddling in Yemeni affairs.

The historical record is fairly clear that it is a mistake to send military and economic aid to the weaker side in a highly unbalanced civil war or to continue to finance factions in wars that appear unwinnable. Both of these strategies are likely to prolong the civil war, increasing the chances that it spreads, and creating conditions for extremism. As Patrick Regan has shown no mix of economic or military intervention while a civil war is raging shortens the length of the conflict, unless it is all directed at the stronger side. Outside economic and military aid that is given to multiple sides during a civil war simply serves to lengthen the war.

The problem is that the Saudis continue to back what appears to be the weaker side in the Yemeni civil war – the Sunnis who have lost control of the Yemeni government to Shi’a Houthi forces. The greatest danger to American interests is that the Saudis will keep doubling down in Yemen and in so doing will overstrain themselves—politically, militarily and possibly even economically. The Kingdom cannot afford to get dragged deeper into a Yemeni quagmire it cannot stabilize on its own. This is especially true given the challenges the Kingdom is likely to face as a result of 3 recent events: (1) historically low oil prices, (2) exorbitant new financial commitments due to attempts to stave off the Arab Spring, and (3) succession issues surrounding King Abdullah’s death.

What should the U.S. do? The U.S. should not devote significant resources to try to end the civil war in Yemen or engineer its outcome. Not only is there no evidence that such an intervention would have any positive effect, but there is not enough money, political will or strategic interest to warrant it. Instead, the U.S. should continue counter-terrorism measures in Yemen while devoting most of its time and energy toward the Saudis. There U.S. policy should be quite simple: the U.S. should do everything possible to convince the Saudis to refrain from any further commitments in Yemen and instead convince them to concentrate on stabilizing their own internal affairs. Saudi meddling in Yemen will do no good and is likely to only prolong the war and weaken Saudi Arabia’s government. The United States should be far more concerned with that potential outcome than with anything that happens in Sana’a.

_Kenneth M. Pollack is Senior Fellow in the Center for Middle East Policy at the Brookings Institution.

Yemen is Even More Dangerous Than We Think | Political Violence @ a Glance_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

SarthakGanguly said:


> Why are you surprised? The IS(yes it is a country now) has a common border with Saudi Arabia. Yet, they mobilize their strength to beat the rebels down in Yemen while staying put on the border they share with the biggest mass murderers on this planet as of now. We all know what SA is. Let's not pretend to not know it.



hahaha that was my sarcasm. Any ways I am waiting AQ to intervene against Houthis.


----------



## Decisive Storm

Screambowl said:


> I have a question, why they are not targeting AQ?



*First, Ask this to those hosting AQ leaders in their land.
Then come to talk.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Screambowl said:


> hahaha that was my sarcasm. Any ways I am waiting AQ to intervene against Houthis.


AQ has been fighting against the Houthis for a long time already.  

This is the first time in this decade when Saudi Arabia has involved itself directly.


----------



## Screambowl

Decisive Storm said:


> *First, Ask this to those hosting AQ leaders in their land.
> Then come to talk.*



No , on serious note, half of Yemen is under AQ control. And no one bothered to bomb them?


----------



## الأعرابي

Daneshmand said:


> Not at all. It happened just hours ago.
> 
> Here is the link to New York Times, the most important newspaper of United States, your critical ally in this operation



Nope, must've been a misinformed journalist, nevertheless here's the official news from the main Saudi newspapers where's it's clearly state the the operation took place before the campaign started... (Can't post links yet). sabq o r g/cv2gde

Also the US is not our "critical" ally in this campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

SarthakGanguly said:


> AQ has been fighting against the Houthis for a long time already.
> 
> This is the first time in this decade when Saudi Arabia has involved itself directly.



wikipedia says this

While control of the capital expanded to the rest of the Sana'a, as well as other towns such as Rada' City, control was strongly challenged by Al-Qaeda. It was believed by Western states and Saudi Arabia that the Houthis had accepted aid from Iran while Saudi Arabia was aiding their Yemeni rivals [26] Al-Qaeda.


----------



## Decisive Storm

SarthakGanguly said:


> Will you bomb the one you love?



*Read my previous post to your fellow.
Do thank SA for saving your citizens from there.
Then come spreading your silly nonsense here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Hazzy, don't quote me, I can make you cry again..



Yala make me cry. 

Use your brain for once. Houthis can't do anything. Besides 3 scenarios:

1. Try cross border hit and run attacks , maybe even full ground attack although least likely. They've already tried border attacks. Without much success. 

2. Missile attacks on Saudi oil fields and anti ship missile attacks on Bab al Mandeb strait. If they have such weapons , they're Iranian. So Iran does not want them to use such weapons now since it would escalate situation. At least until after nuclear negotiations are over. 

3. Attacks inside sauid Arabia , least likely. 

.....

There you go. You see how easy it is.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Decisive Storm said:


> *Read my previous post to your fellow.
> Do thank SA for saving your citizens from there.
> Then come spreading your silly nonsense here.*


India evacuated Yemen long back. Perhaps you are confusing us with Pakistan. That's also almost India but slightly different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

Screambowl said:


> hahaha that was my sarcasm. Any ways I am waiting AQ to intervene against Houthis.



*Don't wait, they are already doing so from years ago.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AHMED85

Saudi adopt no tolerance policy regarding war, indeed they give clear statements regarding their war policy.
Pakistan sit close with Saudi but have no option to participate in war until it become the matter of protection for religious savings.


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Yemen's Houthi fighters have threatened to undertake suicide bombings in Saudi Arabia if the kingdom continues to launch airstrikes against the group's positions.*
> 
> Abdel Mon'em Al-Qurashi, a senior member of the Houthis Executive Committee, said on Saturday that the group would destroy the Saudi regime for its "aggressive" policies, Iran's Fars news agency reported.
> 
> "If Saudi Arabia continues its aggressions against the oppressed Yemeni people, [Houthi] fighters will pave the way for the Saudi regime's destruction by conducting martyrdom-seeking operations inside Saudi Arabia in the coming hours," Quraishi told Fars.



Now Pakistani diaspora in YEMEN have important working remains 48 hour to leave YEMEN.


----------



## Daneshmand

الأعرابي said:


> Nope, must've been a misinformed journalist, nevertheless here's the official news from the main Saudi newspapers where's it's clearly state the the operation took place before the campaign started... (Can't post links yet). sabq o r g/cv2gde



No way. As reported by New York Times, on Saturday, Saudi Arabia withdrew its last presence from Yemen. With all Saudi diplomats now leaving Yemen. This only means one thing ie. Saudis accepting strategic defeat and expecting the fall of Aden.

Here is the link to New York Times, describing the Houthis still advancing on Aden: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...ni-city-as-houthi-advance-continues.html?_r=0

I would trust New York Times over a Saudi newspaper. Any day.


----------



## Gasoline

Decisive Storm said:


> *Saudi Forces evacuates UN crews from Sana'a capital, previously prevented from leaving by Houthi militias.*




*Saudi navy commandos rescues Al-Jazeera's announcer *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## الأعرابي

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I expected some attacks by Houthies against Saudi Arabia but haven't be able to do any single one so far unlike the war with Israel and Hizbulshaitan in 2006. Saudi Arabian army performance is better than the Israeli one when compared to 2006 war. Noting that Houthies are better armed and further accompanied by Saleh army.
> 
> @500 What do you think?



They tried to attack our borders multiple times since this camping started, little did they know the Apache was waiting for them:






The only reason they managed to cross our border in 2009 is because the army wasn't deployed near the border at that time, just some lightly armed border guards, however this time is a different story, they can't even come within 50 KM from our borders without being picked off.



Daneshmand said:


> No way. As reported by New York Times, on Saturday, Saudi Arabia withdrew its last presence from Yemen. With all Saudi diplomats now leaving Yemen. This only means one thing ie. Saudis accepting strategic defeat and expecting the fall of Aden.
> 
> Here is the link to New York Times, describing the Houthis still advancing on Aden:
> 
> I would trust New York Times over a Saudi newspaper. Any day.



As i said, the operation took place before the campaign started, but even if this news is true then that doesn't mean anything, you don't expect diplomats to be staying in a country while it's in a war zone do you? diplomats have no business in a war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Decisive Storm

Gasoline said:


> *Saudi navy commandos rescues Al-Jazeera's announcer *



*Arabic,Indian & Westerner Diplomats & Journalists (Al-Jazeera, Sky News and others).*

*AQ leaders hosted by Iran & they did attacked KSA many times & 0 against Iran.*
* And they still dare to open their mouths bitching about AQ affiliation to KSA.*

*Am I supposed to clear their ignorance one by one or what ?*

*Let them live with that, they will self destruct their brains.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AHMED85

Present scenario scan all existing war future motives,
Houthi forces are captured from all sides include see routes, no doubt in near future they face massive massacres if war continuous & if they cant negotiate or surrender.


----------



## Gasoline

Decisive Storm said:


> *Arabic,Indian & Westerner Diplomats & Journalists (Al-Jazeera, Sky News and others).*
> 
> *AQ leaders hosted by Iran & they did attacked KSA many times & 0 against Iran.*
> * And they still dare to open their mouths bitching about AQ affiliation to KSA.*
> 
> *Am I supposed to clear their ignorance one by one or what ?*
> 
> *Let them live with that, they will self destruct their brains.*



My brother,ignore the BS. They've many excuses.It's not the first or last one.You'll see many jokes .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Hamas expressed support for the president of Yemen against Houthis*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I expected some attacks by Houthies against Saudi Arabia but haven't be able to do any single one so far unlike the war with Israel and Hizbulshaitan in 2006. Saudi Arabian army performance is better than the Israeli one when compared to 2006 war. Noting that Houthies are better armed and further accompanied by Saleh army.
> 
> @500 What do you think?


Not sure what u are talking about. Hezbollah shelled Israeli towns with rockets. Since Israel is very small, its enough even small Grad rockets to shell half of the country. Now what can Houthi do against Saudi? Shell empty mountains with few Shia villages bordering Yemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> F-15S, Tornadoes, Tpyoons and F-5s. Mostly Paveway 2 since we make it in house under license was used.


were Yemeni aircraft's also targeted?
I wonder why that was needed since the houthis cant fly ?


----------



## Falcon29

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Hamas expressed support for the president of Yemen against Houthis*



Where do you against houthis from? Yes they expressed support to legal government and people of Yemen. Saying they're with everything legal. Same way Morsi was legal representative. Again I told you we don't have ties with Iran anymore. Don't know what you're expecting from Hamas. 

But comments on IMF are delusional. Someone there is saying they need to create Shia movement in Palestine. We have no Shia besides very very few. And we would never do anything if Iran if attacked as we aren't proxies for Iran. Some people on IMF are delusional and sectarian. Not sure why they keep bringing Hamas up even though we have no longer any ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ind4Ever said:


> Russian and Indian will support Iran and Syria at UN . Iran is our strategic patnership. Unnecessary Pakistan involvement in Arab conflicts will back fire very ssoon! Saudis will further isolate Pakistan from great powers.
> 
> at home Sunni and punjabi population , At neighborhood full of Anti Pakistan sentiment. Saudis will obey their American Masters. The master recently desorted Pakistan and named it as their threat!!!! Iran will take care of these issues. But their airfare is very weak compared to Arabian s try at


lol you are funny

if Pakistan gets involved on Saudi request then many problems we are facing will just vanish, Saudis dont just have deep pockets but they have exceptional diplomatic muscle and say in America which Indians can only dream.

India will never support Iran because it will loose its biggest customer in the shape of America I bet it wont go beyond a lip service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

Irfan Baloch said:


> were Yemeni aircraft's also targeted?
> I wonder why that was needed since the houthis cant fly ?



It's not Houthies it's also Ali Abdullah Saleh loyalists, half of the Yemeni army is loyal to him, that's who we have been bombing, Houthis are insignificant, if it wasn't for Saleh treason Houthis wouldn't be able to leave their caves in Sadah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Falcon29 said:


> Where do you against houthis from? Yes they expressed support to legal government and people of Yemen. Saying they're with everything legal. Same way Morsi was legal representative. Again I told you we don't have ties with Iran anymore. Don't know what you're expecting from Hamas.
> 
> But comments on IMF are delusional. Someone there is saying they need to create Shia movement in Palestine. We have no Shia besides very very few. And we would never do anything if Iran if attacked as we aren't proxies for Iran. Some people on IMF are delusional and sectarian. Not sure why they keep bringing Hamas up even though we have no longer any ties.


your alternate view is most welcome dear just take a breath and respond after reviewing your content before posting.
I know emotions are high which leads to abuse and insults which is really a tragedy be cool and collected you will win more praise this way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Did anyone even BOTHER to bring each faction onto a negotiating table? This won't end well. Yemen will turn into a failed state after this conflict.


----------



## AHMED85

500 said:


> Not sure what u are talking about. Hezbollah shelled Israeli towns with rockets. Since Israel is very small, its enough even small Grad rockets to shell half of the country. Now what can Houthi do against Saudi? Shell empty mountains with few Shia villages bordering Yemen?



You take it as TB so it need some month treatment to overcome. 
Houthi forces cant fight for long time. same a lot of group against them. 
Houthi forces armed person rely on drugs & other addiction. they are totally criminal by minds.


----------



## Mosamania

Irfan Baloch said:


> were Yemeni aircraft's also targeted?
> I wonder why that was needed since the houthis cant fly ?



They conducted 3 airstrikes on Aden before the operation, it means they can fly or were trained to. Hence why they were targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Hamas expressed support for the president of Yemen against Houthis*



What does Hamas gain by taking sides here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

libertad said:


> What does Hamas gain by taking sides here?



Higher morals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> They conducted 3 airstrikes on Aden before the operation, it means they can fly or were trained to. Hence why they were targeted.


wow either undercover Iranian pilots or trained by them

otherwise the airforce is pro president?


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I expected some attacks by Houthies against Saudi Arabia but haven't be able to do any single one so far unlike the war with Israel and Hizbulshaitan in 2006. Saudi Arabian army performance is better than the Israeli one when compared to 2006 war. Noting that Houthies are better armed and further accompanied by Saleh army.


Why should they? No point in capturing few villages in Saudi territory like 2009 while there hasn't been a ground operation yet. 
Saudis haven't dared to launch a ground invasion and for good reason, they haven't forgotten what Houthis did to them with AK-47s back in 2009.

Some treasures Houthis got from Saudis only in 2 ambushes:











And some others:








Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Falcon29 said:


> Where do you against houthis from? Yes they expressed support to legal government and people of Yemen. Saying they're with everything legal. Same way Morsi was legal representative. Again I told you we don't have ties with Iran anymore. Don't know what you're expecting from Hamas.
> 
> But comments on *IMF *are delusional. Someone there is saying they need to create Shia movement in Palestine. We have no Shia besides very very few. And we would never do anything if Iran if attacked as we aren't proxies for Iran.* Some people on IMF are delusional and sectarian. Not sure why they keep bringing Hamas up even though we have no longer any ties*.


They are not representative of average Iranian. Hamas and Palestinians are free to choose their own policies. Some ayatollah-kids made big mistakes in the past, for example they helped sunni Bosnia financially and military, but got slapped. They helped Sunni Sudan, but got slapped. They were helping Maloun Morsi (MB) in Egypt, got slapped badly. 
Not to forget that the price of helping sunni islamists and being anti-Israel has been high for Iranian citizens. So in this kind of issues, ultra conservative Ayatollah-kids should use their brains instead of zealotry. A more neutral course would be better for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Yemeni sources:

-Ex-President Saleh calls for presidential elections 

-Ahmed Ali threatens to move battle into Saudi Arabia 

-Pro Saleh army elements blow up weapons caches in Aden 

-Emirate warplanes launch airstrokes against Houthi targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

libertad said:


> What does Hamas gain by taking sides here?



*Under pressure of Arabic public opinion and medias.
Some use 'taking iranian side' as accusation to put Arabic Governments' pressure against them.

Though, their opinion pro or aganist doesn't change anything.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

libertad said:


> What does Hamas gain by taking sides here?



more money ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Hamas expressed support for the president of Yemen against Houthis*



Well done Hamas, you again showed Iran your true colour just like you did in Syria by backing the rebels. Afterall the Houthis are so called 'shias' backed by Iran while the oppressed president and his followers are fellow 'sunnis' brothers.lool This should again show how Iranian Mullahs foreign policy have been quite irrational, they could do with better diplomats, instead of supporting terror Sunni groups like Hamas against an imaginary ennemy Israel, which brings them absolutely no benefit at all other than total isolation from their own 'muslim brothers' in the region and sanctions by the west/U.S and reticence/reluctance from Russia/China. Iran is almost totally isolated,(like North Korea of the region). Its leaders need to learn to look only after their own interests instead of trying to play the 'Muslim superman' and relying on religion/ideology to form their foreign policy).

Well done again Hamas, you proved all what i have been saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They are not representative for average Iranian. Hamas and Palestinians are free to choose their own policies. Some ayatollah-kids made big mistakes in the past, for example they helped sunni Bosnia by financially and military, but got slapped. Helped Sunni Sudan, got slapped, were helping MB in Egypt, got slapped a few times.
> Not to forget that the price of helping sunni islamists and being anti-Israel have been high. So in this kind of issues, ayatollah-boys should not think with their dicks. A more neutral course would be better for Iran.



Mate, I'm not trying to attack Iranians. But most people in ME react harshly to whatever Hamas does. No matter what we do people condemn us. If Hamas stayed silent on Yemen then some Arabs will get very upset. If we say something, then Hezbollah and Iran sympathizers get upset. Hamas no longer has strong ties because things in region changed. Center of attention is on this regional proxy war. It concerns Iran, Iran has small soncern for Hamas. Whole of region has bigger concern in other events in region. So I don't understand why some iranains are still mentioning Hamas. Hamas just wants region to focus on Palestinian cause and welcomes ties with nations in region becasur Palestinians need more sponsors. And diplomatic backing.

Anwyas, lets get back on topic. Since lots of Hamas haters like Azizam , GBU, Mike2000 hate that movement for its resistance against Israel and want to change topic. But let's stay on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Hamas is cheerleading the same people (KSA and Egypt) who are helping the zionists with their brutal siege of Gaza. The worst case of Stockholm syndrome I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

mike2000 said:


> Well done Hamas, you again showed Iran your true colour just like you did in Syria by backing the rebels. Afterall the Houthis are so called 'shias' backed by Iran while the oppressed president and his followers are fellow 'sunnis' brothers.lool This should again show how Iranian Mullahs foreign policy have been quite irrational, they could do with better diplomats, instead of supporting terror Sunni groups like Hamas against an imaginary ennemy Israel, which brings them absolutely no benefit at all other than total isolation from their own 'muslim brothers' in the region and sanctions by the west/U.S and reticence/reluctance from Russia/China. Iran is almost totally isolated,(like North Korea of the region). Its leaders need to learn to look only after their own interests instead of trying to play the 'Muslim superman' and relying on religion/ideology to form their foreign policy).
> 
> Well done again Hamas, you proved all what i have been saying.



sorry guys , we knew their stance from years ago , but when it come to facing Israel we will help them ....

after all Hamas are extremist sunni and they believe that by killing 7 Shia they will go to heaven and meet Rasul Al Allah ...

but in Quran , Allah said directly and firmly that Jews are enemy of Muslims ... so helping other muslims against them is more important than our problems ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

بلندر said:


> more money ...



Stop talking nonsense. Hamas is the most blessed movement on earth and we are very grateful to have them. Many are jealous that they don't have something like Hamas. We'll never abandon God's angels on earth no matter how many Sri Lankans or Westernerns bash them. 

Israel reluctantly accepts Hamas rule - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

"They fought for us," explained a wealthy Gazan merchant to an Israeli source recently. "Even someone who doesn't support Hamas cannot rise up against them. You don't understand Hamas," emphasized this Gaza resident. "They don't fight to build villas for themselves or to get rich. The people feel that Hamas fights for them, to break the blockade, to receive building materials, to allow students to get out [of Gaza] to study and laborers to get out to work. The moment that the people know that the regime fights for goals important to it, there's no point to resist."

.............

Now get back on topic. I know most people are obsessed with Hamas because it's respected movement in Islamic world.



بلندر said:


> sorry guys , we knew their stance from years ago , but when it come to facing Israel we will help them ....
> 
> after all Hamas are extremist sunni and they believe that by killing 7 Shia they will go to heaven and meet Rasul Al Allah ...



Stop trolling , obviously this operation is making you go full retard and you can't do anything about it. Take your anger out on your sworn enemies not us. All off topic posts were reported by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Al-Kinani said:


> Actually it seems they were just invited to one summit. In any case, it annoys me when I see Pakistanis being hostile to Indians and then complaining about Arab racism towards Pakistanis.. I've noticed this too among the Pakistanis in my university, it's strange to see them insist that Urdu is a completely different language than Hindi even though they can communicate with each other perfectly. Unfortunately it's this racism that cost them Bangladesh and lost them three wars (even though they instigated them).


You are not the first here being ashamed of ur original identity


----------



## Gasoline

Irfan Baloch said:


> wow either undercover Iranian pilots or trained by them
> 
> otherwise the airforce is pro president?



Iranians trained Houthis and the children to throw them in wars with Houthis militias :


----------



## Serpentine

Gasoline said:


> Iranians trained Houthis and the children to throw them in wars with Houthis militias :



And where are the Iranians in this video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> Stop talking nonsense. Hamas is the most blessed movement on earth and we are very grateful to have them.



did you watch Nasrullah speech ! He said " in my meeting with some of Hamas official , they clearly said that Qatar/Turkey/KSA said to them that they will help them if they cut their ties with Iran , and most of Hamas member like this idea but they have a little problem , KSA/Turkey/Qatar only accepted to give them money not weapons and political support against Israel ... "

so from beggining , Hamas want to go to KSA camp but nor KSA nor Turkey nor Qatar were ready to give them weapon and support them against Israel ...

they didn't like us from begging and we knew it ... so for us there is no point of being mad at them ....



Serpentine said:


> And where are the Iranians in this video?


in their sick mind , they can see Iranian in this video ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Two days before Op. Decisive Storm, Saleh proposed to turn against Houthis in return to immunity & re-money.*

*Saleh : Op. Decisive Storm is not needed, it should be stopped, all returns to dialogue, & none of my relatives will run for elections.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Mujahid Memon said:


> You are not the first here being ashamed of ur original identity



I don't know why Pakistanis see them inferior than Arabs and Turks ... why !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

الأعرابي said:


> Higher morals


Loool high morals of what backstabing these rats don't worth even to be taken seriously.

I don't know why shiite stand or help these Hamas they are not that different from isis or baathis all the same crap.

High peace of shiit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Stay on topics guys. I'm getting laptop fixed so can't respond to you. Anyways, since you claim you don't care about Hamas then stop obsessing over Hamas. I don't want to start cursing Iranians here. You make it sound as if Hamas is irrelevant to you, which is great. Then shut up and quit begging us and expecting us to support your project in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid Memon

بلندر said:


> I don't know why Pakistanis see them inferior than Arabs and Turks ... why !?


They are our only enemies


----------



## Decisive Storm

بلندر said:


> I don't know why Pakistanis see them *inferior than Arabs and Turks* ... why !?



*You should be banned. 
Reported.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Malik Alashter said:


> Loool high morals of what backstabing these rats don't worth even to be taken seriously.
> 
> I don't know why shiite stand or help these Hamas they are not that different from isis or baathis all the same crap.
> 
> High peace of shiit.



@Gasoline 



You guys are fucking them so bad they've gone full retsrd.this is the IRGC mikitary response. You can see it on PDF, they start blaming others becausebtheyre helpless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Stay on topics guys. I'm getting laptop fixed so can't respond to you. Anyways, since you claim you don't care about Hamas then stop obsessing over Hamas. I don't want to start cursing Iranians here. You make it sound as if Hamas is irrelevant to you, which is great. Then shut up and quit begging us and expecting us to support your project in the region.



Hamas is a legitimate Palestinian resistance movement in Gaza. We support our brothers and sisters in Hamas in their legitimate struggle against the illegal occupation of their lands and constant harassment on every front.

In fact we must stand behind every Palestinian fraction and movement that seeks Palestinian independence. We hope that Palestinians unit into 1 front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Decisive Storm said:


> *You should be banned.
> Reported.*



this behavior of Pakistani is too obvious is hard to ignore it ... and I really wonder about it ...



Saif al-Arab said:


> Hamas is a legitimate Palestinian resistance movement in Gaza. *We support our brothers and sisters in Hamas in their legitimate struggle against the illegal occupation of their lands and constant harassment on every front.*
> 
> In fact we must stand behind every Palestinian fraction and movement that seeks Palestinian independence.



you support it only in web !! support it in reality and with actions ...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Not sure what u are talking about. Hezbollah shelled Israeli towns with rockets. Since Israel is very small, its enough even small Grad rockets to shell half of the country. Now what can Houthi do against Saudi? Shell empty mountains with few Shia villages bordering Yemen?



There are military checkpoints, border checkpoints and basis. The towns and villages bordering Yemen are Sunni not Shia.


----------



## Falcon29

@بلندر 

What happens on ground is not your business. We dont state things publicly. There is support you wouldn't expect. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> Hamas is a legitimate Palestinian resistance movement in Gaza. We support our brothers and sisters in Hamas in their legitimate struggle against the illegal occupation of their lands and constant harassment on every front.
> 
> In fact we must stand behind every Palestinian fraction and movement that seeks Palestinian independence. We hope that Palestinians unit into 1 front.



And we support Saudi Arabia in defending its land from a hostile project in region which sadly treasonous Arabs are taking part in. Btw, Iraqi miniter in Egypt press conference walked out when Hadi went on stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

بلندر said:


> this behavior of Pakistani is too obvious to ignore it ...
> 
> 
> 
> you support it only in web !! support it in reality and with actions ...



What is internal Arab relations to you? I am not a ruler. I have no power. What do you know about anything? I and my family have personally donated money to the Palestinian cause (humanitarian aid) and I have spoken against the illegal occupation of Israel since the day I developed an interest in politics.

I have dozens of Palestinian friends. Both in KSA, France and now Denmark. I shop regularly at Palestinian shops here in Copenhagen, I visit Arab restaurants owned and frequented by Palestinians here etc. Last week I got my hair cut by a Palestinian hairdresser.

Have you even meet a single Palestinian in your life in comparison?
@Falcon29

What is wrong with those Farsis? First they started to create hostility between Saudi Arabians and Egyptians which never will happen and now they are trying to create hostility between us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> What is internal Arab relations to you? I am not a ruler. I have no power. What do you know about anything? I and my family have personally donated money to the Palestinian cause (humanitarian aid) and I have spoken against the illegal occupation of Israel since the day I developed an interest in politics.
> 
> I have dozens of Palestinian friends. Both in KSA, France and now Denmark. I shop regularly at Palestinian shops here in Copenhagen, I visit Arab restaurants owned and frequented by Palestinians here etc. Last week I got my hair cut by a Palestinian hairdresser.
> 
> Have you even meet a single Palestinian in your life in comparison?
> @Falcon29
> 
> What is wrong with those Farsis? First they started to create hostility between Saudi Arabians and Egyptians which never will happen and now they are trying to create hostility between us.



Israelis, Westerners and pretty much every other foreigners try creating hostility amongst us arabs. The more they do it, the closer we get. Actually it proves their main goal in life is destroy us Arabs. The rivsrly between them is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @بلندر
> 
> What happens on ground is not your business. We dont state things publicly. There is support you wouldn't expect.
> 
> 
> 
> And we support Saudi Arabia in defending its land from a hostile project in region which sadly treasonous Arabs are taking part in. Btw, Iraqi miniter in Egypt press conference walked out when Hadi went on stage.



They have sold themselves. They will come to regret it one day. Not because we will do anything to them (unless they attack) but they will realize their mistake themselves. Just like previously in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Hamas expressed support for the president of Yemen against Houthis*



They pick up on the situation as opportunists. Yesterday Iran, then Morsi, today Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

Saif al-Arab said:


> What is internal Arab relations to you? I am not a ruler. I have no power. What do you know about anything? I and my family have personally donated money to the Palestinian cause (humanitarian aid) and I have spoken against the illegal occupation of Israel since the day I developed an interest in politics.


sorry but in this case , Government should support them ... just look at it , Israel is bombing them whenever they feel they like it ... 
help them to not being "oppressed" and they won't need any "humanitarian aid" ... 

you even don't need to go war against Israel to stop them from killing spree , just stand firmly against them and they will think again before make a move ...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

بلندر said:


> sorry but in this case , Government should support them ... just look at it , Israel is bombing them whenever they feel they like it ...
> help them to not being "oppressed" and they won't need any "humanitarian aid" ...
> 
> you even don't need to go war against Israel to stop them from killing spree , just stand firmly against them and they will think again before make a move ...



Will you stop talking to me like I am the head of state of Arab country x or y? I have always said that the Arab world has not done enough to the Palestinian cause. This is due to various reasons that I have nothing to do with and 99,9% of all of the 450 million or so Arabs.

I am a firm believer that Palestinians deserve their own country and a honorable life in peace. They are our brothers and sisters whether we like it or not.

Moreover from a religious standpoint then Palestine is very important to us all. Palestinians are great and beautiful people that Hijazis have very close ties to on all fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> And where are the Iranians in this video?



You want them say hello we're Iranians ?
Many of Revolutionary Guards went to Yemen several times,so training is possible whether it's on planes or advanced/complex weapons .Iran sent 185 tons of weapons to Houthis,so training Houthis pilots cannot be ruled out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> @بلندر
> What happens on ground is not your business. *We dont state things publicly*. There is support you wouldn't expect.


that is your weakness ...


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581879288846102528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581879064023056384


----------



## Hindustani78

61 dead in 3 days of clashes in Yemen`s Aden: Health official | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, March 28, 2015 - 23:04

Aden: At least 61 people have been killed in three days of fighting between Shiite rebels and loyalist militia in Yemen`s main southern city Aden, a senior health official said Saturday.


"There are at least 61 people dead and 203 wounded," Aden health department director Al-Kheder Lassouar told AFP, raising an earlier toll of 54 killed.

The situation has become increasingly tense in Aden, with supporters of Huthi rebels, under fire from a Saudi-led coalition elsewhere, clashing with "popular committees" -- an anti-Huthi militia controlling parts of the city.

Saudi warships evacuated dozens of foreign diplomats from Aden hours before the kingdom launched air strikes Thursday on the advancing rebels Thursday, state television reported Saturday.

The official Saudi news agency SPA said 86 people had been pulled out Wednesday.

The announcement was delayed until their arrival Saturday aboard to vessels at a naval base in the Saudi Red Sea city Jeddah.


----------



## Serpentine

Gasoline said:


> You want them say hello we're Iranians ?
> Many of Revolutionary Guards came to Yemen several times,so training is possible whether it's on planes or advanced/complex weapons .Iran sent 185 tons of weapons to Houthis,so training Houthis pilots cannot be ruled out.



No I should believe an anonymous Saudi behind a monitor which says they are Iranians. He must be saying the truth. 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

**********************
Heavy blasts at arms depot rock Yemen's Aden | Zee News
Aden: A series of heavy explosions at an arms depot rocked Yemen's second city Aden today, causing casualties, witnesses said.


The blasts were heard across the city and plumes of smoke were seen rising from the depot, where looting by residents had broken out a day earlier, an AFP correspondent reported.

Houses shook, many windows were shattered and several nearby buildings were destroyed after the depot blasts, residents said.

The depot is located at the foot of Jabal Hadid, a mountain near the port of Aden.

A large amount of weapons dating back to the Soviet era were stored in a cave.

Troops guarding it abandoned the area this week after their commanders fled as chaos gripped the war-torn country.

Many people were in the depot or climbing on Jabal Hadid when the explosions took place, said witnesses.


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> No I should believe an anonymous Saudi behind a monitor which says they are Iranians. He must be saying the truth.
> .


Ok .I'm bad Saudi man accusing innocent Iranians ..

Can you understand Arabic? I can give you many sources ? (If you need )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There are military checkpoints, border checkpoints and basis. The towns and villages bordering Yemen are Sunni not Shia.


Grad rockets have very poor accuracy. They cant hit any object, only large population centers, which are Shia at the border:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

This is what I have been telling my Arab brothers and sisters from Mauritania to Oman for years.

Now a genuine fellow Sayyid (Shia) and even a former Hezbollah member (leading position) is telling this openly.

Expect him to get assassinated in the near future like other heroes speaking the truth.

Have no doubt though. We will prevail and avenge everything. The "party" is just starting. Eternal enemies of holy ancient Arab land will get a spanking once again.

The problem is not Shia's. This is what some of us have been lead to believe due to the increasing sectarian rhetoric. It's a certain regime in a certain country and their supporters within and inside the Arab world. More precisely their agenda. Had they not had this agenda we would not care whether Iran was ruled by Martians or Iranian Arabs. Or care at all.

No Arab cared about them prior to 1979 because nobody had anything to do with them. It was actually mostly people in the GCC and Iraq due to geography.

Syrians, Palestinians, Lebanese etc. had nothing to do with them.

Just understand once and for all that they don't give a shit about any Arab whether you are Sunni, Shia, Ibadi, Sufi, Christian, Jew, Atheist etc. They only care about their agenda and terror proxies. Many of them openly say this. What more do you moron traitors and prostitutes that have sold yourself to them want of proof to realize this? This is mostly aimed at certain Iraqis, Lebanese and now Yemenis. This is a disgrace quite frankly. Don't give that shitty excuse of ISIS or whatever you do or claims of Arab Sunnis wanting to exterminate you. We have lived together side by side for 1400 years. Even in "evil Wahhabi" KSA 3-4 million Shia live side by side with their Sunni Muslim compatriots without trouble.
Only since 1979 have this sectarianism spread this much to the homes of ordinary people. Most people did not even know what the difference between us was prior to 1979. Just ask your parents, grandparents or great-grandparents if they live.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Huda

Horus said:


> Reports from *my own contacts *suggest RSAF is currently busy sweeping the skies, shooting down Huthi jets.



Contacts ? :wink:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Why should they? No point in capturing few villages in Saudi territory like 2009 while there hasn't been a ground operation yet.
> Saudis haven't dared to launch a ground invasion and for good reason, they haven't forgotten what Houthis did to them with AK-47s back in 2009.
> 
> Some treasures Houthis got from Saudis only in 2 ambushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some others:


Yes, I still remember the war that Houthies surrendered and accepted Saudi conditions to cease fire.
Operation Scorched Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Yemenis in Sana'a telling a pro-Houthi terror cult "cleric" to get out from the mosque. So much for Sana'a supporting the terror cult that never controlled Sana'a despite existing for over 20 years and who had to shell this ancient and beautiful city (World UNESCO Heritage Site and one of the oldest cities on the planet) for months to even enter and later break a deal made with the locals of them entering to prove a point to the government and leave again. Of course they did not. Now they use ancient buildings occupied by civilians as hostage due to being cowards. This is what they are and will be.








Mahmoud_EGY said:


> this picture is from 1956 when britian france isreal attacked us king salman himself was in the Egyptian army (nasser era)



No doubt. Nobody will be able to destroy the ancient bond between Egypt and KSA (Arabia). No matter how much those clowns bark and try to divide us with their dirty tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mike2000

بلندر said:


> sorry guys , we knew their stance from years ago , but when it come to facing Israel we will help them ....
> 
> after all Hamas are extremist sunni and they believe that by killing 7 Shia they will go to heaven and meet Rasul Al Allah ...
> 
> *but in Quran , Allah said directly and firmly that Jews are enemy of Muslims ... so helping other muslims against them is more important than our problems* ....



LMAO....you just proved my point again bro. You are still basing your foreign policy on religion/Ideology in the 21st century?? Thats so 17th century man. As i said seems your Mullahs havent learned that todays world, politics/geo politics is all about national interests and providing the best living standards to your people . National interests triumphs everything else my man. The fact that you are still seeing things from a religious point of view means you still have a longgg way to go to understand how todays geo politics works. I thing China and Russia should serve as a good case study to Iran. Pragmatism/realism is paramount, not religious bullshits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

mike2000 said:


> LMAO....you just proved my point again bro. You are still basing your foreign policy on religion/Ideology in the 21st century?? Thats so 17th century man. As i said seems your Mullahs havent learned that todays world, politics/geo politics is all about national interests and providing the best living standards to your people . National interests triumphs everything else my man. The fact that you are still seeing things from a religious point of view means you still have a longgg way to go to understand how todays geo politics works. I thing China and Russia should serve as a good case study to Iran. Pragmatism/realism is paramount, not religious bullshits.



It is Iran's Foreign Policy not little Britannia !!! so please know your place ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

Well they constantly propagate idea that we want to exterminate them. This is how Iranian regime survives, its feeds off this propaganda that Sunnis despise them and want them all dead. They actually say the war in Syria is a war of survival for Shias. Which isn't true, only Iranian and very sectarian Iraqis propagate this. Other shias get along with Sunnis fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581895450678173696


----------



## بلندر

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Well they constantly propagate idea that we want to exterminate them. This is how Iranian regime survives, its feeds off this propaganda that Sunnis despise them and want them all dead. They actually say the war in Syria is a war of survival for Shias. Which isn't true, only Iranian and very sectarian Iraqis propagate this. Other shias get along with Sunnis fine.



he is just telling us their side true desire ( your side .... ) ....

just look at Iraq and what happened to Iraqi captured solders and you will see that we have a point and Iraqis and Syrian and Yemenis knew this ......


----------



## f1000n

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Well they constantly propagate idea that we want to exterminate them. This is how Iranian regime survives, its feeds off this propaganda that Sunnis despise them and want them all dead. They actually say the war in Syria is a war of survival for Shias. Which isn't true, only Iranian and very sectarian Iraqis propagate this. Other shias get along with Sunnis fine.



You have no idea what 'sectarian' means, you even call me sectarian whilst you never saw me insulting a certain sect. You however have gone full retard against everyone.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Well they constantly propagate idea that we want to exterminate them. This is how Iranian regime survives, its feeds off this propaganda that Sunnis despise them and want them all dead. They actually say the war in Syria is a war of survival for Shias. Which isn't true, only Iranian and very sectarian Iraqis propagate this. Other shias get along with Sunnis fine.



Exactly. It's so obvious. More and more Arab Shias are waking up though. I am talking about normal people. Not necessary high-profile Shia clerics and former Hezbollah members like Muhammad Al-Husseini.

If that had any truth in it there would be no Shia's in the Arab world or any minorities.

Everything they stand for in the Arab world is chaos, lies, propaganda and misery. Wherever they are there is misery or conflict. Notice this. Anyway this will have an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Grad rockets have very poor accuracy. They cant hit any object, only large population centers, which are Shia at the border:


Thanx for correcting me. But I still think you are pretending not to understand. My point was in short, why Huthies haven't been able to retaliate like they did in:
Operation Scorched Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although they are now much more armed and trained as well as have the former Yemeni army as an ally. Which leads me to wonder why Israel wasn't able to perform like Saudi Arabia. I understand that Israel is a small country with large concentrated population etc etc... But Huthies haven't been able to get even near the 1000+ km long border to launch attacks at at least Saudi checkpoints.


----------



## Decisive Storm

بلندر said:


> after all Hamas are extremist *sunni and they believe that by killing 7 Shia they will go to heaven* and meet Rasul Al Allah ...



*No one of Sunnis believe this.
We believe that the wide range of shias are but simple muslims.
But the sad thing is that they are used by your regime for agression & persianism-sfavidism hegemony.
Wich will NOT be accepted.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## بلندر

Decisive Storm said:


> *No one of Sunnis believe this.
> We believe that the wide range of shias are but simple muslims.
> But the sad thing is that they are used by your regime for agression & persianism-sfavidism hegemony.
> Wich will NOT be accepted.*



Taqqiyeh is in action here but , you can't deny the proofs ...
oh , I forget that you will just name shiia as Rafidhi and then kill them in some seconds later so practically you just don't kill shiia , you just kill Rafidhi (and all shiia can be named as rafidhi .... )


----------



## Gasoline

*( We refused the offer)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, I still remeber the war that Houthies surrendered and accepted Saudi conditions to cease fire.
> Operation Scorched Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Let's look at casualties for Yemeni army/Saudis vs Houthis who basically had only Ak-47s in the very beginning:

Nearly 200 government troops and allied militias/tribes killed.

133 Saudi soldiers killed.

280-300 Houthis killed.

Considering that the enemy had much much better firepower with expensive warplanes.

Saudis appeared so strong that they had to ask Jordanian commandos to take back a mountain which ironically failed again (with Jordanians reportedly suffering casualties too) and Houthis retreated from Saudi territory by themselves only after ceasefire.

Houthis accepted the Yemeni government truce and not Saudis.



Gasoline said:


> Ok .I'm bad Saudi man accusing innocent Iranians ..
> 
> Can you understand Arabic? I can give you many sources ? (If you need )



I'll try, I understand some very basic Arabic. Please show me videos of Iranians training Houthis. Actually I'm very interested to see that

@Saif al-Arab 

Stop with your personal attacks if you don't want to lose this account too. Is it so hard to talk without insulting and like a decent human being?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

As I've stated for people curious at Houthi response. They won't use any iranain weapons they have in stock until at least result of nuclear talks. Whether failure or success. If failure, Iran may directly intervene. As for Houthis, making invasion into Saudi Arabia isn't simple task and will be controversial. What houthis are doing is trying to advance in provinces where Hadi forces still have control. That's the most they can do at this point. With the blockade, their supplies will run out over 2 month period. By that I mean mortar, rocket propolled grenades and rockers if they have any. So doubt they will use them. 

Right now Egyptian sources are reporting that a closed door meeting is taking place between Arab leaders. This could mean discussion of ground invasion and maybe more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> As I've stated for people curious at Houthi response. They won't use any iranain weapons they have in stock until at least result of nuclear talks. Whether failure or success. If failure, Iran may directly intervene. As for Houthis, making invasion into Saudi Arabia isn't simple task and will be controversial. What houthis are doing is trying to advance in provinces where Hadi forces still have control. That's the most they can do at this point. With the blockade, their supplies will run out over 2 month period. By that I mean mortar, rocket propolled grenades and rockers if they have any. So doubt they will use them.
> 
> Right now Egyptian sources are reporting that a closed door meeting is taking place between Arab leaders. This could mean discussion of ground invasion and maybe more than that.



Make no mistakes. Houthi's are not able to invade KSA. If they all gather together they might capture 1-2 depopulated mountain villages at the border before they will be eliminated. No Iranian weapons pose any threat. KSA and the coalition established a no-fly-zone over Yemen in the matter of 15 minutes. There is a naval blockade too. Iran, which is by no means any superpower to put it mildly as much as some of their deluded compatriots believe this, cannot do anything. Even if they wanted.

The Houthi's will suffer a humiliating defeat and enormous destruction and will flee back to their strongholds in Saada Province and a few other Northern Provinces. I don't believe that there will be any ground forces unless the Yemeni opposition is unsuccessful at removing them from the occupied territories.

The next week will be crucial IMO to see what might occur. I don't rule out a ground invasion at all I am just saying that it would be wise to see what the Yemeni government and opposition can do on the ground first.

Anyway we constantly speak about the Houthi's but in reality it is Ali Abdullah Saleh and his gang that make all the moves. The Houthi's are just part of his gang.

@Serpentine

You are an enemy of the Arab people and the holy land. So no I don't respect you or your likes (Mullah supporters). Nor have I ever lost any account. All I have done is forgetting my password or deliberately changing my email and password so not to ever access my old account due to wanting to leave PDF. Now this major news made me return back. You have no control here and earlier today wished for Saudi Arabian pilots to be captured alive.

In short get lost from internal Arab affairs. We don't care about your opinion. You are filth in our eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

Serpentine said:


> So U.S daddy came to save 2 Saudi pilots of the stronkk coalition?
> They were lucky, hopefully next time they will capture them alive.




This is one aircraft or two? In times of war high sortie flights usually increase the chances of aircraft crashes, but it is unusual that during every major war be it gulf war, iraq war, ect aircraft seem to crash at a high rate due to "technical problems".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Saudi Arabia blames ‘technical failure’ for fighter jet crash, as air strikes continue | South China Morning Post
F-15 down ,well what can we say Saudi`s at there best


----------



## Decisive Storm

بلندر said:


> Taqqiyeh is in action here but , you can't deny the proofs ...
> oh , I forget that you will just name shiia as Rafidhi and then kill them in some seconds later so practically you just don't kill shiia , you just kill Rafidhi (and all shiia can be named as rafidhi .... )



*No, Taqqiyeh is not allowed in Islam, it is nothing but Lying.

Whatever you want to call those who believe in Shiism, most Sunnis believe that the wide range of them are muslims.
Even AQ whose your regime host their leaders in your country consider you muslims. lol.

I will not quote you clerics you may consider them tolerate, I can quote you Ibn Taymiya if you want.

Again, I & most Sunnis believe that most shias are simple muslims, despite differences that we may consider them not acceptable.
This does Not include the ones who are fighting us in the favor of persianism-safadism.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*22:48 LOCAL TIME 19:48 GMT

Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri says, in his third daily briefing, that the "determination storm" operation has today achieved part I of its projected goals 2 Riyadh* 

He reiterated yesterday's announcement that the alliance forces are of full control over the Yemeni skies. He said today's operations targeted the remaining command and control centers, and ammunition and armaments inventories throughout the country, confirming the strictness of operations without harming innocent citizens.

He added that the operations also targeted the fortifications of the Houthi militias accommodating their leaders or individual gatherings along the border between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Yemen.

He displayed a number of video slides showing the sites targeted by the alliance forces, noting that no citizens were hurt in the fighting.

He asserted that the operations would continue over the coming days to block the continuing Houthi troops, vehicles, equipment or supplies moving from anywhere to any direction.

He cited the demolition of a specific building in which ammunition, arms and equipment are hidden. The neighboring buildings were not touched, he said, adding that a vehicle carrying a Houthi leader was shelled with precision.
He said the Houthi militia are taking residential homes of citizens as hideouts and stores for their equipment, and sometimes installing anti-aircraft equipment on top of civilian buildings to attract the alliance to bombard them and commit killing of innocents.
Quite aware of this plan, our forces are going to wait until the buildings become empty of citizens, he concluded.


----------



## Madali

So what happens if Saudi "wins" in this invasion? Hadi is brought on a Saudi plane, Arabs cheer each other and Yemen goes back to being a source of cheap labor for Saudi and the rest of GCC and all of you guys would forget Yemen.

As long as Yemen remains weak, improvished, poor, unstable, and so on, then brave Saudis and Egyptians can forget about them.


----------



## Decisive Storm

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are you even discussing with this Mullah supporter and enemy of our nation, the Arab nation and our people? Even if we were Fire-Worshippers they would still consider us as enemies. Lastly our relations with our Shia Arab brothers and sisters does not concern them at all.



*Most simple Shias are simple muslims.
Everyone will be accounted for his own deeds & crimes -if he committed any-.
Discussing with them is like discussing with our shia arabs.
Race does not play a role.
If anyone consider his race as ideology/faith/religion then he is not muslim.*

*I am not talking about big mullahs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

********************

*Mar 28, 2015, SPA -- Russian Deputy Foreign Minister, who is also the Russian President Envoy to the Middle East Mikhail Bugdanov reaffirms his country's stance concerning the current Yemeni crisis, saying it is based on maintaining the unity and the territorial integrity of Yemeni soil.

He remarked, on the sidelines of the Arab Summit taking place here today, that, accordingly, Russia is significantly betting on the Arab League role to reach a peaceful as well as principled solution, that would preserve Arab peoples' ultimate interests.

On the recently made Russian comments on the Yemeni developments, Bugdanov stated that consultations are undergoing with all friendly countries, announcing that Russia considers Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi as the legitimate president of Yemen, who is in good terms with Russia.
-- SPA*


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> So what happens if Saudi "wins" in this invasion? Hadi is brought on a Saudi plane, Arabs cheer each other and Yemen goes back to being a source of cheap labor for Saudi and the rest of GCC and all of you guys would forget Yemen.
> 
> As long as Yemen remains weak, improvished, poor, unstable, and so on, then brave Saudis and Egyptians can forget about them.



Nothing lasts forever. Yemen is one of the most ancient countries and civilizations on the planet and Yemenis are very talented people. The Yemeni diaspora have given rise to billionaires, politicians, presidents, prime ministers, scholars etc. in the GCC, Horn of Africa, Swahili Coast to South East Asia. Yemenis were the first Muslim community in the UK too for instance back then when the UK was the mightiest power on the planet.

Yemen has a lot of potential and is strategically located. A significant population in terms of size too.

Just take a look at the Hadhrami diaspora. A simple google search away.

First step to achieving a stable Yemen that can move forward is to remove terror cults sponsored by your destructive Mullah regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

They had been acting humbly for centuries, but as soon as they thought they are strong, they came out, revealed their hideous faces and started letting out the venomous hate they have had in their dark hearts. They started showing it through ganging up on absolutely weak innocent people who trusted them, they caused 200+ thousands casualties, millions of displaced people and unfixed strife among it's people who had lived in peace and harmony for thousands of years and totally destroyed their ancient beautiful country. Another victim of their venom was Lebanon, the Switzerland of the ME, which it's people are the most cultured and educated. Created for themselves a foothold in the name of destroying Israel, and the only countries are being destroyed are theirs. The third victim is Iraq, they were watching it like hyenas and as soon as Americans got there, they attacked it and killed as many as of Iraqi scientists, pilots and officers and immediately started arming and training both Shia and Qaeda, and bombing both sacred places until there was a bloody war among them, so they finally got down on their knees and couldn't say no to cunning evil Mullahs in Tahran.

And now, they are trying to do their vile plan in Yemen until, finally somebody stepped in to rescue this poor country from further destruction

So filthy vile country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They had been acting humbly for centuries, but as soon as they thought they are strong, they came out, revealed their hideous faces and started letting out the venomous hate they have had in their dark hearts. They started showing it through ganging up on absolutely weak innocent people who trusted them, they caused 200+ thousands casualties, millions of displaced people and unfixed strife among it's people who had lived in peace and harmony for thousands of years and totally destroyed their ancient beautiful country. Another victim of their venom was Lebanon, the Switzerland of the ME, which it's people are the most cultured and educated. Created for themselves a foothold in the name of destroying Israel, and the only countries are being destroyed are theirs. The third victim is Iraq, they were watching it like hyenas and as soon as Americans got there, they attacked it and killed as many as of Iraqi scientists, pilots and officers and immediately started arming and training both Shia and Qaeda, and bombing both sacred places until there was a bloody war among them, so they finally got down on their knees and couldn't say no to cunning evil Mullahs in Tahran.
> 
> And now, they are trying to do their vile plan in Yemen until, finally somebody stepped in to rescue this poor country from further destruction
> 
> So filthy vile country.


You are filled with too much hate. You guys are so innocent, every suffering Arabs go through is Iran's fault, you are right indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> I'll try, I understand some very basic Arabic. *Please show me videos of Iranians training Houthis*. Actually I'm very interested to see that



That's good,but I didn't say there is extra videos I said " *sources *".

No problem if we watch a press report merged with the previous video ? *:*







Some texts :

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2015/03/27/بالفيديو-طيار-إيراني-يدرب-أحد-مقاتلي-الحوثي-.html

بوابة الفجر: شاهد.. طيار إيراني يدرب "حوثي" على قيادة طائرة عسكرية

جريدة الدستور: مفاجأة بالفيديو.. الحرس الثوري الإيراني يدرب الحوثيين على قيادة طائرات حربية

http://yemennow.net/news542281.html

بالفيديو.. طيار إيراني يدرب أحد مقاتلي الحوثي

The video released by Alarabia,so the previous sources referred Al Arabiya in its news .



*Here is another news says that the Revolutionary Guard trains Houthis in Eritrea :*








http://yemen-24.com/news8161.html

Have a nice time .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They had been acting humbly for centuries, but as soon as they thought they are strong, they came out, revealed their hideous faces and started letting out the venomous hate they have had in their dark hearts. They started showing it through ganging up on absolutely weak innocent people who trusted them, they caused 200+ thousands casualties, millions of displaced people and unfixed strife among it's people who had lived in peace and harmony for thousands of years and totally destroyed their ancient beautiful country. Another victim of their venom was Lebanon, the Switzerland of the ME, which it's people are the most cultured and educated. Created for themselves a foothold in the name of destroying Israel, and the only countries are being destroyed are theirs. The third victim is Iraq, they were watching it like hyenas and as soon as Americans got there, they attacked it and killed as many as of Iraqi scientists, pilots and officers and immediately started arming and training both Shia and Qaeda, and bombing both sacred places until there was a bloody war among them, so they finally got down on their knees and couldn't say no to cunning evil Mullahs in Tahran.
> 
> And now, they are trying to do their vile plan in Yemen until, finally somebody stepped in to rescue this poor country from further destruction
> 
> So filthy vile country.



Spot on dear brother.



Decisive Storm said:


> *Most simple Shias are simple muslims.
> Everyone will be accounted for his own deeds & crimes -if he committed any-.
> Discussing with them is like discussing with our shia arabs.
> Race does not play a role.
> If anyone consider his race as ideology/faith/religion then he is not muslim.*
> 
> *I am not talking about big mullahs.*



I am talking about Farsi Mullah regime supporters and this specific user who earlier today wished that our pilots would be captured alive. He wants the destruction of the Arab world along with most Farsis here and elsewhere.
I am not talking about our Shia Arab brothers and sisters or other Shias.

*Please read my post number 1501 in this thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Nothing lasts forever. Yemen is one of the most ancient countries and civilizations on the planet and Yemenis are very talented people. The Yemeni diaspora have given rise to billionaires, politicians, presidents, prime ministers, scholars etc. from the GCC, Horn of Africa, Swahili Coast to South East Asia. Yemen has a lot of potential and is strategically located. A significant population in terms of size too.
> 
> Just take a look at the Hadhrami diaspora. A simple google search.
> 
> First step to achieving a stable Yemen that can move forward is to remove terror cults sponsored by your destructive Mullah regime.



First step? The GCC had enough time to help their Yemen brother. Why not support the majority Yemeni people for the past 50 years so they will have a strong, stable, and progressive nation so that "terror cults" won't gain any support in Yemen.

If Iran was able to control Yemen (which I don't think they did) without an air force invasion, without boots on the country, etc then what does it say about Saudi and the GCC's treatment of Yemen?

Once (and if) the Houthis are removed, then the Arab League will continueing ignoring Yemenies.


----------



## East or West India Best

HttpError said:


> Haha coming from a physically inferior race, sorry to hurt your E-feelings little guy, I know reality bites but there isn't much you can do. By the way you can rape your Sister/wife because your country is they Hub of Rape. Rape Capital of the World = India, ugliest nation = India



Hey man that's not cool.


----------



## mike2000

بلندر said:


> It is Iran's Foreign Policy not little Britannia !!! so please know your place ...



LOOL ok can see you have nothing more valuable to add. Well then guess it will be good for 'big/mighty Iran to follow the Quran and settle its scores directly with the evil jews/israel once and for all,so the region can live in peace, instead of sponsoring terror groups like hamas who stand no chance against Israel. better to just invade israel and settle scores once and for all.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Maybe I was among the few who believed in the KSA here, and Alhamdulilah I was right. I can't express how much pride and love I have for this honorable country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Madali said:


> First step? The GCC had enough time to help their Yemen brother. Why not support the majority Yemeni people for the past 50 years so they will have a strong, stable, and progressive nation so that "terror cults" won't gain any support in Yemen.
> 
> If Iran was able to control Yemen (which I don't think they did) without an air force invasion, without boots on the country, etc then what does it say about Saudi and the GCC's treatment of Yemen?
> 
> Once (and if) the Houthis are removed, then the Arab League will continueing ignoring Yemenies.



They don't care about minority rule, they care for their own puppet. Abdullah Saleh is a Zaidi (a traitor one indeed), so he was a minority ruling over majority, but he had great relation with Saudis, so it was all love and roses between them.

Now they want to prop up their other puppet, Hadi.


Gabriel92 said:


> Well,considering that they had to fight in a mountainous area,against an insurgency,sure they would suffer casualties,since the other side is doing the "hit and run"..
> I bet the Saudis have learned lessons of this war.



Mountains didn't disappear. They are still there, besides Yemen is a nightmare for every foreign military, Ask Egyptians about it. It's like an Afghanistan or a Vietnam.


----------



## Taygibay

الأعرابي said:


> Higher morals





Malik Alashter said:


> Loool high morals of what backstabing these rats don't worth even to be taken seriously.



I believe it was a problem with lack of English skills, Malik.
He meant morale as in confidence and not morals as right vs wrong.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Only since 1979 have this sectarianism spread this much to the homes of ordinary people. Most people did not even know what the difference between us was prior to 1979. Just ask your parents, grandparents or great-grandparents if they live.



I'd agree Saif but then again, may that not be taken as a proof that Sunnis tolerated Shias as long
as they were a minority without representation just as much a something to be blamed on the Ayatollahs?

I'm not picking sides but suggesting an alternative reading here.

Tay.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> First step? The GCC had enough time to help their Yemen brother. Why not support the majority Yemeni people for the past 50 years so they will have a strong, stable, and progressive nation so that "terror cults" won't gain any support in Yemen.
> 
> If Iran was able to control Yemen (which I don't think they did) without an air force invasion, without boots on the country, etc then what does it say about Saudi and the GCC's treatment of Yemen?
> 
> Once (and if) the Houthis are removed, then the Arab League will continueing ignoring Yemenies.



You do not understand Yemen. Read it's very long and complicated history. The main problems are the divides within Yemen. KSA has donated billions to Yemen throughout the years (healthcare, investments, infrastructure etc.) but the money almost always escaped in a big and deep black hole. I am obviously talking about corruption here.

I already described the situation in a very long post earlier today where I also admitted wrong policies vis-a-vis Yemen when Saleh ruled.

As I said, you might be a good person and want the best for Arabs, but your regime is only interested in creating client proxy terror groups that disrupt countries further in the Arab world. You won't understand this as you are not an Arab and just follow your regime blindly. You think that this is some kind of "holy war" for you or that your Mahdi will return if you cause enough of destruction?

Let's get back in time to the year 1978. The Arab world and Iran had completely normal relations even cordial with some countries such as Oman. Most of Iran's relations due to history and geography where confined only to neighboring Iraq and the GCC. Most Arabs knew nothing about Iran mostly. Today most hate you. Thanks to your regime. You have nobody but them to thank for it.

And the worst thing (for you) is that your people keep supporting your regime and their actions and then you wonder why most of the 450 million Arabs dislike you, most Turks, Sunni Muslims, the West etc.

Imagine that only Pakistan (of all countries in the world - see the statistics a google search away) see you in a favorable light. Imagine this for one second. Even your brothers and sisters in Afghanistan (that you have left alone) dislike you by large.

This could not have been the situation prior to 1978. Or at least I find that hard to believe. But do whatever you want to. Just know that sponsoring terrorism in the Arab world won't be tolerated by us Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Saif al-Arab 
re picture you posted


he is not even a n arab or persian but a poor Afghan opium farmer.
please no more racial slurs


----------



## Madali

If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, is it still Iran's fault?

USA attacks Iraq but it's Iran's fault, not Americans.
Taliban is only recognized by Saudi & UAE before attack by USA, but apparently, Iran is behind Taliban.
Terrorists from all around the world come to Syria to have a party supported by Turkey and Qatar, but Iran created Isis.
Saudi invades Bahrain to crush a majority protest so minority ruling family doesn't fall and Iran is behind it.
After decades of internal strife, Houthies gain power, and Arab league bombs them because of Iran.
American drones bombs Pakistan, but hate is towards Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

close this thread... the president is not willing to fight with the rebels.


----------



## Taygibay

ptldM3 said:


> This is one aircraft or two? In times of war high sortie flights usually increase the chances of aircraft crashes, but it is unusual that during every major war be it gulf war, iraq war, ect aircraft seem to crash at a high rate due to "technical problems".



One AC man, Saudi F-15 are mostly two-seaters.

Tay.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You are filled with too much hate. You guys are so innocent, every suffering Arabs go through is Iran's fault, you are right indeed.


I told you here 3 years ago that we shouldn't forget nor forgive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lutfishah

بلندر said:


> sorry guys , we knew their stance from years ago , but when it come to facing Israel we will help them ....
> 
> after all Hamas are extremist sunni and they believe that by killing 7 Shia they will go to heaven and meet Rasul Al Allah ...
> 
> but in Quran , Allah said directly and firmly that Jews are enemy of Muslims ... so helping other muslims against them is more important than our problems ....


Right .. agree as its in Quraan but talking about Quraan... Then Allah also said "And hold fast by the rope (covenant) of Allah all together and be not disunited"
This is a direct message to the Umma that do not divide and create sects.
Every one is answer able for their own deeds. Not someone elses deeds.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Madali said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, is it still Iran's fault?
> 
> USA attacks Iraq but it's Iran's fault, not Americans.
> Taliban is only recognized by Saudi & UAE before attack by USA, but apparently, Iran is behind Taliban.
> Terrorists from all around the world come to Syria to have a party supported by Turkey and Qatar, but Iran created Isis.
> Saudi invades Bahrain to crush a majority protest so minority ruling family doesn't fall and Iran is behind it.
> After decades of internal strife, Houthies gain power, and Arab league bombs them because of Iran.
> American drones bombs Pakistan, but hate is towards Iran.


now thats the kind of argument that is much more mature and nicely presented and would get praise from anyone who is neutral and unbiased

thanks for raising the bar. hope others can follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Irfan Baloch said:


> now thats the kind of argument that is much more mature and nicely presented and would get praise from anyone who is neutral and unbiased
> 
> thanks for raising the bar. hope others can follow



A completely nonsense post (full of fallacies) that omits the ground realities and the Iranian Mullah regimes "great work" of creating stability and peace in the Arab world and its overall policies that ironically caused great harm to the region and collided with a certain "Islamic" revolution in 1979.

We Arabs know the ground realities of our nation and we with all due respect don't need outsiders to tell us what is going on or who is behind what. We see it with our very own eyes and have seen it for years.

My posts number 1501 and 1540 explains it for everyone to see. I am waiting for anybody to counter them. So far nothing as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

الأعرابي said:


> As i said, the operation took place before the campaign started, but even if this news is true then that doesn't mean anything, you don't expect diplomats to be staying in a country while it's in a war zone do you? diplomats have no business in a war zone.



The news is certainly true and has been reported by major News agencies including by New York Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/w...ni-city-as-houthi-advance-continues.html?_r=0

Houthis are advancing. All news agencies are reporting it.

While diplomats are not necessarily needed in a war zone, but it is not unheard of them to be around. Diplomats stayed in Vietnam till last minute when Saigon fell.

The withdrawal of diplomats while no Saudis boots are on the ground, means strategic defeat for Saudi Arabia. Already the pro-Saudi "president" who was "elected" in an "election" in which he was the only candidate, has fled Yemen.

The point here is, Saudis tried to keep a pro-Saudi regime in power there. They re-located their embassies to Aden. The withdrawal from Aden, only has one meaning, the aerial bombardment with US help has failed to achieve any strategic objective.

Once Aden falls, the situation is going to change drastically. You will either have to keep bombarding a desert for years, hoping the Houthis to disappear or you will have to give up.

The only other alternative would be putting a large number of boots on the ground for a very long time. And I do not think Saudi Arabia has the competency to achieve its strategic objectives even with a large number of boots on the ground.



Madali said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, is it still Iran's fault?
> 
> USA attacks Iraq but it's Iran's fault, not Americans.
> Taliban is only recognized by Saudi & UAE before attack by USA, but apparently, Iran is behind Taliban.
> Terrorists from all around the world come to Syria to have a party supported by Turkey and Qatar, but Iran created Isis.
> Saudi invades Bahrain to crush a majority protest so minority ruling family doesn't fall and Iran is behind it.
> After decades of internal strife, Houthies gain power, and Arab league bombs them because of Iran.
> American drones bombs Pakistan, but hate is towards Iran.



It is paranoia. They have serious internal political problems and need to grasp a few straws before they go down. Let them have their straws. It wont save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Let's get back in time to the year 1978. The Arab world and Iran had completely normal relations even cordial with some countries such as Oman. Most of Iran's relations due to history and geography where confined only to neighboring Iraq and the GCC. Most Arabs knew nothing about Iran mostly. Today most hate you. Thanks to your regime. You have nobody but them to thank for it.
> 
> And the worst thing (for you) is that your people keep supporting your regime and their actions and then you wonder why most of the 450 million Arabs dislike you, most Turks, Sunni Muslims, the West etc.
> 
> Imagine that only Pakistan (of all countries in the world - see the statistics a google search away) see you in a favorable light. Imagine this for one second. Even your brothers and sisters in Afghanistan (that you have left alone) dislike you by large.
> 
> This could not have been the situation prior to 1978. Or at least I find that hard to believe. But do whatever you want to. Just know that sponsoring terrorism in the Arab world won't be tolerated by us Arabs.



I agree that relationship was better during the Shah but there is a good reason behind that. Both were monarchs, bought were fine with USA being in the middle east as long as the ruling family remained.

But when the Islamic revolution happened, every regional monarch got scared because what if the people in their nation rose up? This is why they were all happy for Saddam to attack Iran.

I know Iranains are not well liked. A part of it is racism, a part of it is religious, a part of it is western propaganda (24/7 on all western news channels is anti-iran) but I will admit that Iran needs to better approach the public in other countries. We are not very good at marketing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> I agree that relationship was better during the Shah but there is a good reason behind that. Both were monarchs, bought were fine with USA being in the middle east as long as the ruling family remained.
> 
> But when the Islamic revolution happened, every regional monarch got scared because what if the people in their nation rose up? This is why they were all happy for Saddam to attack Iran.
> 
> I know Iranains are not well liked. A part of it is racism, a part of it is religious, a part of it is western propaganda (24/7 on all western news channels is anti-iran) but I will admit that Iran needs to better approach the public in other countries. We are not very good at marketing.



Monarchy rule or not but did you ever wonder why relations went downhill so quickly after the "Islamic" revolution that was facilitated after your spiritual head returned home from exile in the evil West (France)?

It might be harsh to read but reread my posts number 1501 and 1540 and many previous ones dealing with this topic in this thread.

Notice that my criticism is solely aimed at your regime and its supporters who are in the vast majority on PDF and elsewhere on the internet (I have noticed this).

This is not aimed at you personally. Nor ordinary Iranian Arabs, Turkmens, Baluch, Azeris, Persians or whoever lives in Iran.

Don't blame us for being emotional. This is after all our region and countries that are suffering. Not yours. Your Mullah's are safe in Tehran, Qom, Mashhad or wherever they live.

Also your actions have caused our side to react (to counter your projects in the region) and not always in the best way. Creating an even bigger mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

One thing the emotional cheer-leaders of this operation do not understand is the mechanics of such ops.

There are 3 things that have to be considered. Strategy, Operational Art, and tactics.

While Saudis are using aerial bombardment as tactics and showing alittle bit of Operational Art with US help, their strategy has already failed.

Their strategic wish to roll back the clocks and make Yemen a pro-Saudi state is never gonna happen. No matter how much bombs they drop on the heads of poor Yemenis and try to convince them that it is for their own good. Bombs are never convincing political arguments and can not replace political tools and ideologies on the ground.

Without strategical objective, Operation Art and tactics are pretty much useless. Saudis can have all the support by US, and all the best munitions made by US, but without strategic gain, it is all multiplied by zero. It is zilch.

Saudi Arabia has nothing to offer to Yemenis. No independence, no political ideology and certainly no friendship. Only bombs, Takfiri ideology and propping pro-Saudi dictators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Let me say this


Saif al-Arab said:


> Monarchy rule or not but did you ever wonder why relations went downhill so quickly after the "Islamic" revolution that was facilitated after your spiritual head returned home from exile in the evil West (France)?



I did say why. Let me repeat. Iran's revolution was the first major popular Islamic revolution in a while in a country full of monarchist rules. This was shaking the status quo and, of course, every player in the region got nervous. What if the same thing happened in their country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*The Economist magazine : Iran and its agents are expanding in the region beyond their capacity.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen foreign minister says 'very possible' ground forces will be needed| Reuters
Sat Mar 28, 2015 12:33pm EDT
(Reuters) - Arab ground forces may be needed in the next phase of a Saudi-led operation against Iranian-allied Houthi fighters in Yemen, Yemeni Foreign Minister Riyadh Yaseen said on Saturday.

Asked at an Arab League summit in Egypt whether ground troops would be required, he told reporters: "This is possible. Very possible."

Yaseen also said Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi would stay in an Arab capital until conditions in Yemen allowed him to return there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Madali said:


> If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, is it still Iran's fault?
> 
> USA attacks Iraq but it's Iran's fault, not Americans.
> Taliban is only recognized by Saudi & UAE before attack by USA, but apparently, Iran is behind Taliban.
> Terrorists from all around the world come to Syria to have a party supported by Turkey and Qatar, but Iran created Isis.
> Saudi invades Bahrain to crush a majority protest so minority ruling family doesn't fall and Iran is behind it.
> After decades of internal strife, Houthies gain power, and Arab league bombs them because of Iran.
> American drones bombs Pakistan, but hate is towards Iran.





Even to an outsider like me it is evident that Iran is blamed for everything no matter how outlandish the claim. The Sunni Shia rivalry is as old as sliced bread but if we are honest with ourselves it is not the Shia that generally commit most terror attacks worldwide. Interestingly it is always the "jews" that are responsible for the problems of the Sunnis or there seems to be something that justifies a fight against the Shia. Today, much like throughout history both sides are either involved militarily or use proxy wars against each other. This would not be happening if religious leaders would not meddle into politics.

This is my opinion, your mileage may very.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

@Saif al-Arab @Decisive Storm @Falcon29 @Frosty @l_5LT3BRE_l @الأعرابي 


*In pics , Saudi border guards announces the complete preparedness to repel any aggression :*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters.

*Arab operation hit Yemen base holding long-range missiles: Yemeni official*



The Scuds, with a range of between 250 km (150 miles) and 650 km (400 miles), were aimed northwards at Saudi territory.

He said Yemen's military had about 300 Scuds, the bulk of which were believed to be in the hands of the Houthis and allied military units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, and that the campaign so far had destroyed 21 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Russia confirms its support to Hadi's legitimacy in Yemen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> Let me say this
> 
> 
> I did say why. Let me repeat. Iran's revolution was the first major popular Islamic revolution in a while in a country full of monarchist rules. This was shaking the status quo and, of course, every player in the region got nervous. What if the same thing happened in their country?



Do you really believe the Mullah propaganda (that has been propagandized for 36 years in a row since the revolution) that only Islamists formed the opposition against the Shah and toppled him? Let alone that they were in the majority? I am no expert in the Iranian Revolution (I only know the basics) but from what I recall then communists/socialists formed the backbone of the revolution. The Mullah's later made due process with them and executed many of their leaders (that helped them topple the Shah).

Of course the region gets nervous when your leader proclaims that he wants to expand this rule to the entire Muslim world and that he actively seeks to create proxies in the Muslim world (mostly neighboring Arab world as this is where all the holy sites in Islam are and were people are most prone to Islamism) to control them. That he even sees this as an religious obligation that people must die for.

You Iranians are not even religious on average. You are sadly just making excuses.

In short it's amazing that relations between the Arab world and Iran (once again I must state that Arab world here mostly means neighboring Iraq and GCC) were cordial and not hostile only to become toxic after a certain "Islamic" revolution.

Also for your information then most Arabs are religious and if Iran was really genuine in reviving the Islamic world through just rule you would have got the support from more people than just a few proxies in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq.

This is also another thing that you should think about longer and wonder why this never succeeded.

I have even discussed this with Iranian academics abroad (believe it or not) and they also agree with how I view this topic. They say much of the same. So say what you want so far nobody has been able to counter my main points about this topic on PDF or elsewhere.

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Ozkan

Not to look down on anyone but will those guys cut the slack if they are attacked? Look to amateur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Do you really believe the Mullah propaganda (that has been propagandized for 36 years in a row since the revolution) that only Islamists formed the opposition against the Shah and toppled him? Let alone that they were in the majority? I am no expert in the Iranian Revolution (I only know the basics) but from what I recall then communists/socialists formed the backbone of the revolution.



No, of course it wasn't only one group. You are right, there was many groups, all initially working together due to their distaste of the Shah. However, the constitution that was offered to the people and the public had a referendum on was The Islamic Republic. 

This was what I mean concerned the region because if the Shah fell, couldn't others fall? It was a bit like the Arab spring and they had to attack it asap before it motivated others. (The same as it happened recently)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> They have sold themselves. They will come to regret it one day. Not because we will do anything to them (unless they attack) but they will realize their mistake themselves. Just like previously in history.



yet he was seen during his speech





emotional people aren't the best source


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Thanx for correcting me. But I still think you are pretending not to understand. My point was in short, why Huthies haven't been able to retaliate like they did in:
> Operation Scorched Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Although they are now much more armed and trained as well as have the former Yemeni army as an ally. Which leads me to wonder why Israel wasn't able to perform like Saudi Arabia. I understand that Israel is a small country with large concentrated population etc etc... But Huthies haven't been able to get even near the 1000+ km long border to launch attacks at at least Saudi checkpoints.


Again, what Hezbollah could do against Israel except firing rockets at civilian centers?

Aim of Israel in 2006 was to stop Hezbollah from attacking us and it was achieved.
Aim of KSA in 2009 was to destroy or weaken Houthis I guess. And we see how weak they are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> yet he was seen during his speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emotional people aren't the best source



I did not watch the summit live and I was referring to the general policy here. I know that nobody walked out as this would have been front page news.



Madali said:


> No, of course it wasn't only one group. You are right, there was many groups, all initially working together due to their distaste of the Shah. However, the constitution that was offered to the people and the public had a referendum on was The Islamic Republic.
> 
> This was what I mean concerned the region because if the Shah fell, couldn't others fall? It was a bit like the Arab spring and they had to attack it asap before it motivated others. (The same as it happened recently)



Sadly you omitted all my other points. We should discuss this in another forum/place/thread. You seem like a friendly dude willing to discuss this closer and the regions overall situation. I extend my hands even to the greatest enemies if peace offers/will to solve the problems at hand are genuine. Sadly most people here are only interested in trolling and probably never read posts longer than 2 lines. Anyway we should stick to the topic although all of this is tied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

N.Ozkan said:


> Not to look down on anyone but will those guys cut the slack if they are attacked? Look to amateur?



Those friendly men are border guards not the Saudi army ! 
If there is an attack they'll call land forces for support and national guards if needed :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> I did not watch the summit live and I was referring to the general policy here. I know that nobody walked out as this would have been front page news.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly you omitted all my other points. We should discuss this in another forum/place/thread. You seem like a friendly dude willing to discuss this closer and the regions overall situation. I extend my hands even to the greatest enemies if peace offers/will to solve the problems at hand are genuine. Sadly most people here are only interested in trolling and probably never read posts longer than 2 lines. Anyway we should stick to the topic although all of this is tied.



Thanks and I agree. Looking forward to future discussions regarding that and I will try to stick to Yemen in this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Ozkan

@Gasoline These boys looks more like it  Guns and equipment is one thing, but I think the psychological warfare is also vital. Intimidating attires and face masks really shock you. Obviously this didn't work out so well for the (ex?) Iraqi army that walked around like they were from COD and got whipped by ISIS back in the days.. God speed to our Arabic brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

N.Ozkan said:


> @Gasoline These boys looks more like it  Guns and equipment is one thing, but I think the psychological warfare is also vital. Intimidating attires and face masks really shock you. Obviously this didn't work out so well for the (ex?) Iraqi army that walked around like they were from COD and got whipped by ISIS back in the days.. God speed to our Arabic brethren.



Their collapse was due to politics not a military problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?
> 
> Hope to see the arses of foreign aggressors kicked. If they have balls to launch a ground invasion, hopefully Yemen will be their graveyard.
> 
> 
> Oh, the good old Iranophobia. Houthi movement has political support of Iran. It is a fully Yemeni movement and all reports about Iran being behind it are as valuable as horseshit. There is just no proof of that. This aggression will change many things in region. Yemenis know who is on their side and who is trying to impose another backward puppet stooge on them. Let's see if useless UN will do anything against this aggression.


The holy prophet( saw) also mentioned as in hadith 
*Narrated Ibn ‘Umar:*

The Prophet said, “O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen.” The People said, “And also on our Najd.” He said, “O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham (north)! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen.” The people said, “O Allah’s Apostle! And also on our Najd.” I think the third time the Prophet said, “There (in Najd) is the place of earthquakes and afflictions and from there comes out the side of the head of Satan.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, Book of Tribulations and the End of the World, Hadeeth No. 6641_


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Again, what Hezbollah could do against Israel except firing rockets at civilian centers?
> 
> Aim of Israel in 2006 was to stop Hezbollah from attacking us and it was achieved.
> Aim of KSA in 2009 was to destroy or weaken Houthis I guess. And we see how weak they are now.


That's my point, they're much stronger now and yet they couldn't do anything. Anyway, I don't why you're nervous. I just wanted you to be here to enrich us with your analysis as you do in other topics.


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Houthis kidnaps journalist Mahdi Hamed in Sa'da after his TV reports on the on going Op.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nasirahmad

*Ahadeeth on Yemen*

*Narrated ‘Uqba bin ‘Umar and Abu Mas’ud:*

Allah’s Apostle pointed with his hand towards Yemen and said, “True Belief (Eeman) is Yemenite yonder (i.e. the Yemenite, had True Belief and embraced Islam readily), but sternness and mercilessness are the qualities of those who are busy with their camels and pay no attention to the Religion where the two sides of the head of Satan will appear. Such qualities belong to the tribe of Rabi’a and Mudar.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, The Book of the Beginning of Creation, Hadeeth No. 3079_

*Narrated Abu Huraira:*

I heard Allah’s Apostle saying, “Pride and arrogance are characteristics of the rural bedouins while calmness is found among the owners of sheep. Eeman is Yemenite, and wisdom is also Yemenite i.e. the Yemenites are well-known for their true belief and wisdom).” Abu ‘Abdullah (Al-Bukhari) said, “Yemen was called so because it is situated to the right of the Ka’ba, and Sham was called so because it is situated to the left of the Ka’ba.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, Book of the Virtues of the Prophet and His Companions, Hadeeth No. 3261_

*Narrated Abu Masud:*

The Prophet beckoned with his hand towards Yemen and said, “Belief (Eeman) is there.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, Book of Military Expeditions, Hadeeth No. 4069_

*Narrated Abu Huraira:*

The Prophet said, “The people of Yemen have come to you and they are more gentle and soft-hearted. Belief is Yemenite and Wisdom is Yemenite, while pride and haughtiness are the qualities of the owners of camels (i.e. bedouins). Calmness and solemnity are the characters of the owners of sheep.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, Book of Military Expeditions, Hadeeth No. 4070_

*Narrated Ibn ‘Umar:*

The Prophet said, “O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen.” The People said, “And also on our Najd.” He said, “O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham (north)! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen.” The people said, “O Allah’s Apostle! And also on our Najd.” I think the third time the Prophet said, “There (in Najd) is the place of earthquakes and afflictions and from there comes out the side of the head of Satan.”

_~Saheeh Al-Bukhaari, Book of Tribulations and the End of the World, Hadeeth No. 6641_

*Narrated Anas bin Malik:*

“When the people of Yemen came, the Prophet said: “The people of Yemen have come, and they have softer hearts than you,” and they were the first people to initiate the tradition of shaking hands.”

_Silsilat al-Ahadith as-Sahihah # 527_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Zoroastrians don't worship the fire they were the first people to worship one god
> 
> But it's useless since you speak to saudi and you want him to understand
> 
> *Did worship your god who is made out of dates and you eat him when you get hungry
> 
> Did you bury your daughter like your saudi ancestors used to do*



My dear friend Salman, I hope you are doing well. Our ancestors have indeed done all of what you describe above. But the difference is we never look up to that past and glorify it as a "lost treasure". Quite the opposite, we keep saying that we were unfortunately like this before we embraced Islam, and we have changed to the better afterwards. Even a new term came into existence to identify this unfortunate period which is named "the age of Ignorance *عصر الجاهلية*". As you know, "the age of Ignorance *عصر الجاهلية*" is now included in all of our history books as a chapter that remind us of how things were .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Full Moon said:


> My dear friend Salman, I hope you are doing well. Our ancestors have indeed done all of what you describe above. But the difference is we never look up to that past and glorify it as a "lost treasure". Quite the opposite, we keep saying that we were unfortunately like this before we embraced Islam, and we have changed to the better afterwards. Even new term came into existence to identify this unfortunate period which was called "the age of Ignorance *عصر الجاهلية*". As you know, "the age of Ignorance *عصر الجاهلية*" is now included in all of our history books as a chapter that remind us of how things were .



This was limited to a short period (overall in the history) and far from to all people. Still what went on back then was nothing compared to what occurred elsewhere in the region on this front and in the world overall. A bit of research does not hurt!

Monotheism first occurred in Arabia and even the paganism (ancient Semitic religions) were much better than elsewhere (much of Africa, Europe, Asia etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

One-of-Saleh-s-sons-wounded-in-Yemen
By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Sunday, 29 March 2015
One of the sons of former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh’s was wounded on Saturday as Saudi-led coalition forces continued for a third day targeting Houthis in the country, according to reports cited by Al Arabiya News Channel.

It is not known which of Saleh’s two sons - Ahmed and Khaled – was reportedly wounded.

Reports also said that tribes in Shabwa Province, located to the east of the capital Sanaa, had surrounded the former president, without giving further details.

Read Al Arabiya News Channel’s exclusive of how Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh tried reaching out to the Saudis to gain immunity by proposing a coup against the Houthis.

Last Update: Sunday, 29 March 2015 KSA 00:29 - GMT 21:29
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...rts-One-of-Saleh-s-sons-wounded-in-Yemen.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

N.Ozkan said:


> @Gasoline These boys looks more like it  Guns and equipment is one thing, but I think the psychological warfare is also vital. Intimidating attires and face masks really shock you. Obviously this didn't work out so well for the (ex?) Iraqi army that walked around like they were from COD and got whipped by ISIS back in the days.. God speed to our Arabic brethren.



I understand you, gang wars is a hell for any country including U.S or Russia . 
In 2009, we fought them and now we've the experience and we're clearly know their way of fighting.In addition,we've our allies on the ground .No surprises insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



.الخونة بارك الله فيهم و سدد خطاهم، و أدام الله عز و أمن المملكة العربية السعودية في ظل القائد الملك سلمان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Who are these guys?
Normal uniform of Pakistan navy or some special unit?
I seen Pakistani guys in this uniform in Saudia training their navy.


----------



## Paksanity

Ok guys, the discussion has steered to theocracy and obviously sectarian fault lines. There will be no end to this discussion. You know there won't be.

Issue really is regional politics. So I say we leave it at it. I'm more interested on the military aspects of this campaign. What is GCC military plan? What assets are being deployed by which country in what role? How effective have they been? Given overwhelming military power Houthis are up against, what tactics are they using? If at all, what role Iran is playing (just in military perspective, no sectarian BS please). Why KSA asks for military assistance from Pakistan? And why is it important, if at all.

As far as I could figure out (which may well be wrong), as phase one GCC has aimed to contain further gains of Houthis, putting a blockade and enforcing no fly zone. Since military action came surprisingly quick for some, civilians and diplomats of participating countries still have to leave. Naval component has primarily focused on sealing off coastlines to deny any help arriving for Houthis. Along with that, naval ships are involved in evacuations and probably acting as rescue vessels for any hit aircraft. Their is a fair chance that they are being used as launch pads for inserting special forces and intelligence officials.

Air component has apparently focused on destroying weapon depots and larger installations e.g. air defence capability. They also seem to neutralise threats around airfields, for their later use may be?? Ground offensive is not on horizon yet. They will probably organize a local counter Houthi force before launching ground offensive. I don't know but that's my guess.

So where does Pakistan fit in? Could be participation in Naval blockade by PN? Sea and air surveillance by our AEW&C? I have no clue what role is being sought. As far as I can tell there have been no assets committed by Pakistan yet but then again it is my assumption.

From a military point of view, what options Iran has. Apparently it is highly unlikely they will choose direct military confrontation. But apart from diplomatic resistance, are there covert military options for Iran. I also find it intriguing that Oman chose to stay out of coalition! What is its stance? Does that mean there could be hole in the blockade? Where it leave US-AQAP ops?

Please contribute your thoughts on military aspects.


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

80 Indians heading back home from Yemen via Djibouti | Zee News
"80 Indians are leaving on Yemenia Airways' first flight from Sanaa today. They are headed to Djibouti where Indian mission will assist in their journey home," the Spokesperson in the External Affairs Ministry said.

Concerned over the situation in Yemen, the ministry has been holding hectic intra-ministry parleys to explore ways to get its nationals out of the strife-torn country.

The ministry has also held inter-ministerial meeting to examine options available to government to assist Indian nationals in Yemen in current fragile security situation in which senior officials from ministries of Defence and Overseas Indian Affairs apart from Air India were present.

The ministry has also set up a 24 hour Control Room to monitor the situation in Yemen where all the airports have been shut down from today, the Spokesperson said.

There are about 3,500 Indians, most of whom are nurses, in various provinces of Yemen including Sana'a.

**********************
U.S. rescues Saudi airmen from water south of Yemen
WASHINGTON — A Defense Department official says U.S. forces rescued two Saudi airmen after they ejected from an F-15 fighter jet over waters south of Yemen, where Saudi Arabia is leading airstrikes against Iran-allied Houthi rebels.

The official says a U.S. helicopter flew Thursday from neighboring Djibouti to the Gulf of Aden and rescued the airmen. Initial reports said the rescued airmen were "ambulatory."

The destroyer USS Sterett took lead of the situation after Saudi Arabia requested U.S. assistance Thursday afternoon, coordinating assets from the U.S. naval base in Djibouti and the amphibious transport dock USS New York.

The official, who was not authorized to discuss the operation by name and requested anonymity, had no information on the two airmen's status or why they ejected from their plane.


********************

The USS Sterett, a guided-missile destroyer, coordinated the search, while the USS New York looked for the men. A rescue helicopter flew from Djibouti to retrieve them on Thursday.

Saudi Arabia is leading a coalition military operation to quell a rebellion by Houthi militias in Yemen. The United States supports the operation, but is not participating in it.

*Three U.S. Navy ships are standing by in the Gulf of Aden for future recovery operations.* U.S. manned aircraft are not permitted to fly in Yemen airspace under the current rules of engagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Zarvan said:


> Yes try that and entire Sunni Block will kick your butt we can't stay neutral and kid know what Arabs had at 1971 than talk


What arabs had at 1971? No one is going to kick us and plenty of sensible sunni nations aren,t joining this war .
You are living in your delusional world and yet have the audacity to call others kid .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

28/03/2015 | 09:59 PM |  Gulf News 
the Saudi artillery backed by Apache helicopters continued pounding Houthi militia vehicles moving towards the southern Saudi areas of Jezan and Najran.


----------



## Kompromat

shaheenmissile said:


> View attachment 208641
> 
> Who are these guys?
> Normal uniform of Pakistan navy or some special unit?
> I seen Pakistani guys in this uniform in Saudia training their navy.



Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Saudi Russian meeting about Yemen.*

*See Iran ? We deal directly with the big Cats.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...st/geography-of-chaos-in-yemen-maps.html?_r=0

Pakistan Navy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581905432681148416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

*Exclusive: Saleh offered Saudi Arabia anti-Houthi coup for immunity*






The son of Ali Abdullah Saleh approached Saudi authorities two days before Operation “Decisive Storm” but his proposals were rejected

Two days before Operation “Decisive Storm,” the son of former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh approached Saudi authorities offering to turn against the Houthi militia in return for immunity for him and his father, Al Arabiya News Channel has learned.

Ahmad Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Ali Abdullah Saleh, initially met in Riyadh Gen. Yousuf Al-Idris, the deputy head of Saudi intelligence, before heading to the office of the country’s defense minister, Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who is also the son of Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz.

During the talks, the son requested protection for him and his father and the lifting of U.N. sanctions placed on the former Yemeni president who stepped down in 2012 after ruling for 33 years.

The son had offered in return to launch a coup against the Houthis, using some 5,000 special security forces loyal to Saleh and 100,000 members of the Republican Guards.

But the Saudi reply was a flat out rejection, according to the information.

In the talks, Prince Salman stressed that the kingdom was committed to the Gulf initiative that saw the exit of Saleh from power that was agreed upon by all Yemeni sides.

Prince Salman also stressed that Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi was the legitimate president of Yemen and warned that any maneuvers targeting the temporary capital Aden would be considered a red line.

Saleh, widely believed to be the mastermind behind the unrest in Yemen, is a staunch critic of Hadi.





** this guy has no loyalties neither to his country or the houthis, he only cares about himself. I wish to hear news of his assassination soon. If only those Yemeni army troops that are loyal to him realize that he doesn't give a shit about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Gemal Abdel Nasser, 1962:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Each one of their shoes (fallen Egyptian soldiers (in Yemen)) is more honorable than the crowns of King Saud and King Hussain"*
> 
> 
> History plays such tricky games. Now look at supporters of Sisi cheering for Saudi aggression in Yemen.


true
what a joke this arab league has been kicked our egypt , brought it back, kicked out iraq, kicked out syria now renamed it GCC. done nothing much for Palestinians or against ISIS and busy killing each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## telkon

LOL i thought this thread is some kind of brainstroming on current yemen issue. turned out to be another "my sect good, your sect bad", long and useless chest thumping, excursion into history of religions and some guy even posted a hadith  use your brains people, no fee is charged for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581983838101979136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

I was a bit surprised to see Morocco & Sudan to participate in this.
Thought that Sudan & Iran were relatively close & that it wouldn't concern Morocco to much.

Another point is how Hazzy & other Palestinians see it so many Muslims countries together attacking an perceived enemy who is not Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## telkon

SenLin said:


> I was a bit surprised to see Morocco & Sudan to participate in this.
> Thought that Sudan & Iran were relatively close & that it wouldn't concern Morocco to much.
> 
> Another point is how Hazzy & other Palestinians see it so many Muslims countries together attacking an perceived enemy who is not Israel.



money doesn't smell  sudan kicked iran out of the country when saudis bribed them LOL same is applicable to morocco. IIRC morocco also received some cash from saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Fresh Saudi-led strikes hit Houthi targets in Yemen - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> This is what I have been telling my Arab brothers and sisters from Mauritania to Oman for years.
> 
> Now a genuine fellow Sayyid (Shia) and even a former Hezbollah member (leading position) is telling this openly.
> 
> Expect him to get assassinated in the near future like other heroes speaking the truth.
> 
> Have no doubt though. We will prevail and avenge everything. The "party" is just starting. Eternal enemies of holy ancient Arab land will get a spanking once again.
> 
> The problem is not Shia's. This is what some of us have been lead to believe due to the increasing sectarian rhetoric. It's a certain regime in a certain country and their supporters within and inside the Arab world. More precisely their agenda. Had they not had this agenda we would not care whether Iran was ruled by Martians or Iranian Arabs. Or care at all.
> 
> No Arab cared about them prior to 1979 because nobody had anything to do with them. It was actually mostly people in the GCC and Iraq due to geography.
> 
> Syrians, Palestinians, Lebanese etc. had nothing to do with them.
> 
> Just understand once and for all that they don't give a shit about any Arab whether you are Sunni, Shia, Ibadi, Sufi, Christian, Jew, Atheist etc. They only care about their agenda and terror proxies. Many of them openly say this. What more do you moron traitors and prostitutes that have sold yourself to them want of proof to realize this? This is mostly aimed at certain Iraqis, Lebanese and now Yemenis. This is a disgrace quite frankly. Don't give that shitty excuse of ISIS or whatever you do or claims of Arab Sunnis wanting to exterminate you. We have lived together side by side for 1400 years. Even in "evil Wahhabi" KSA 3-4 million Shia live side by side with their Sunni Muslim compatriots without trouble.
> Only since 1979 have this sectarianism spread this much to the homes of ordinary people. Most people did not even know what the difference between us was prior to 1979. Just ask your parents, grandparents or great-grandparents if they live.


Don't be hyper about this peace of crap. If you really know whhat the Iraqis talk about him!!!. this guy is a low person with turbine that's all he represent no one except him self you can kiss his ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> Don't be hyper about this peace of crap. If you really know whhat the Iraqis talk about him!!!. this guy is a low person with turbine that's all he represent no one except him self you can kiss his ........


All hail Iran:






Dude, Iran is an embarrassment to the world.

اعمل نفسك ميت هههه

Also, "death to America, death to Israel"  :

Iran–Contra affair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Don't be hyper about this peace of crap. If you really know whhat the Iraqis talk about him!!!. this guy is a low person with turbine that's all he represent no one except him self you can kiss his ........



He is telling the truth and he knows what he talks about as he was a former high ranking Hezbollah member. Keep living in ignorance. After all you (many Iraqi Shia Arabs) stand alone alongside the terror Mullah's of Iran.



telkon said:


> money doesn't smell  sudan kicked iran out of the country when saudis bribed them LOL same is applicable to morocco. IIRC morocco also received some cash from saudis.



Nobody is giving free cash away. It's called investments and gaining influence. Morocco was always allied to KSA. Sudan was hardly ever an Iranian ally either.



ebray said:


> View attachment 208649







Decisive Storm said:


> *Saudi Russian meeting about Yemen.*
> 
> *See Iran ? We deal directly with the big Cats.*



Interesting. Russia is irrelevant in this matter. It must have something to do with Syria I guess or something else altogether. On another note the stooge Saleh was close to Russia so it might have something to do with his gang who are in fact pulling the strings on the ground and not the Houthi cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> هذا شرطي هذا جندي.
Click to expand...




Falcon29 said:


> Well they constantly propagate idea that we want to exterminate them.


propagate!!!! it's reality are blind or you just ignore that remember the 1700 shiite that got slaughtered on the hand sunnis in tikrit remember tha daily suicide bomb in Baghdad attacking the shiite what I have remember.

Sorry I replied to you this time this actually not to you in particular this is for every one read your BS.



Saif al-Arab said:


> He is telling the truth and he knows what he talks about as he was a former high ranking Hezbollah member. Keep living in ignorance. After all you (many Iraqi Shia Arabs) stand alone alongside the terror Mullah's of Iran.


No, this guy was giving condoleces to the followers of the biggest terrorism supporter in Iraq that's why we don't respect him. It's not about Iran. You are obssessed with Iran that's your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> propagate!!!! it's reality are blind or you just ignore that remember the 1700 shiite that got slaughtered on the hand sunnis in tikrit remember tha daily suicide bomb in Baghdad attacking the shiite what I have remember.
> 
> Sorry I replied to you this time this actually not to you in particular this is for every one read your BS.
> 
> 
> No, this guy was giving condoleces to the followers of the biggest terrorism supporter in Iraq that's why we don't respect him. It's not about Iran. You are obssessed with Iran that's your business.



Trust me if the 350 million or so Sunni Arabs wanted to kill all Arab Shias and other minorities there would not be more Shias in the Arab world than anywhere else or millions of other minorities. The Mullah's in Iran have feed you well.

Are you talking about Harith? Since when is he a terrorist? Secondly what does this even matter when he speaks the truth? He could have made the speech on the moon and it would have been correct.
Nobody is obsessed about anything. You see most Arabs prior to 1979 did not give a crap about Iran. Most did not know anything about it just like most people not from the ME think it is another Arab country. Their destructive meddling in the Arab world is a problem for every sane Arab. Had they been ruled by sane people we would care about them as much as we care about their brothers and sisters in Tajikistan. You do the math.

It's the Farsi users here that are obsessed about events in the Arab world 24/7 (just open your eyes) while hardly any Arab ever comments on their section.

Anyway this is about Yemen. Enough of off-topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Trust me if the 350 million or so Sunni Arabs wanted to kill all Arab Shias and minorities there would not be more Shias in the Arab world than anywhere else or millions of other minorities. The Mullah's in Iran have feed you well.
> 
> Are you talking about Harith? Since when is he a terrorist? Secondly what does this even matter when he speaks the truth? He could have made the speech on the moon and it would have been correct.
> Nobody is obsessed about anything. You see most Arabs prior to 1979 did not give a crap about Iran. Most did not know anything about it just like most people not from the ME think it is another Arab country. Their destructive meddling in the Arab world is a problem for every sane Arab. Had they been ruled by sane people we would care about them as much as we care about their brothers and sisters in Tajikistan. You do the math.


You seems don't know what's going on.

Sir, slahtering of shiite root back to the first days of Umayad rule and never stops untill today.

I just mentioned the killing of one time 1700 students not mentioning the killing that is going on for 11 years so far.

Now what about the meddling of Iran? what we the Shiite of I raq have to do with it We are Iraqis and ruling our home is our right why al saud is so mad and angry about it.

You have problem with Iran go fix it with them why you bring it to me?.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> You seems don't know what's going on.
> 
> Sir, slahtering of shiite root back to the first days of Umayad rule and never stops untill today.
> 
> I just mentioned the killing of one time 1700 students not mentioning the killing that is going on for 11 years so far.
> 
> Now what about the meddling of Iran? what we the Shiite of I raq have to do with it We are Iraqis and ruling our home is our right why al saud is so mad and angry about it.
> 
> You have problem with Iran go fix it with them why you bring it to me?.



Sir there are more Shias in the Arab world than anywhere else yet they all live alongside us "evil Sunni Arabs". In KSA alone 3-4 million Shias (Zaydis, Ismailis and Twelvers) live side by side with Sunnis of all madahib without any major problems.

I am not interested in 1400 year old events in today's world nor are the chronic problems in Iraq representative for the entire Arab world. In fact you are overrating the events in Iraq too. Most Iraqis live peacefully together regardless of sect. Have you not been watching what is going on in Diyala, Anbar, Salah ad-Din? You think that this could happen without local Iraqi Sunni Arab support in the thousands? Of course not.
You have lived too long away from Iraq it seems and the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am not interested in 1400 year old events in today's world nor are the chronic problems in Iraq representative for the entire Arab world.


But it is not all about you ((that why I like you since you are educated and have nothing to do with the extremism))

Bro we have to look to what is going on right now we can't jjust cover our eyes.

I swear one day I was in Rafhaa I went to pray in a mosque I thought we all Muslims no differences untill I got their praying with "my Muslim brothers" then they were looking at me like a pig entered their sacared temple not a Muslim came to pray the deal is that the Imam of that Mosque were boiling and screaming at me come on get out we want to close the mosque while I was praying then he shuts all the lights.

He made me rush in my pray then I left but shocked.

another one told me while we were going to haj in mekkah after I asked him how many branch in Islam he said to 4!!! I asked him then what we are he replued again I don't know ask yourself!!!.

That kind of mentality of people you have.



azzo said:


> اعمل نفسك ميت هههه


You are not arab are you?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Malik Alashter said:


> But it is not all about you ((that why I like you since you are educated and have nothing to do with the extremism))
> 
> Bro we have to look to what is going on right now we can't jjust cover our eyes.
> 
> I swear one day I was in Rafhaa I went to pray in a mosque I thought we all Muslims no differences untill I got their praying with "my Muslim brothers" then they were looking at me like a pig entered their sacared temple not a Muslim came to pray the deal is that the Imam of that Mosque were boiling and screaming at me come on get out we want to close the mosque while I was praying then he shuts all the lights.
> 
> He made me rush in my pray then I left but shocked.
> 
> another one told me while we were going to haj in mekkah after I asked him how many branch in Islam he said to 4!!! I asked him then what we are he replued again I don't know ask yourself!!!.
> 
> That kind of mentality of people you have.
> 
> 
> You are not arab are you?.



I am an Arab and have Arab interests in my heart 

Are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

azzo said:


> I am an Arab and have Arab interests in my heart
> 
> Are you?


No you are not the way you right in Arabic expose you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

The irony 

Maybe you should take a break from reading Farsi, then it will all come back to you (hopefully)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> But it is not all about you ((that why I like you since you are educated and have nothing to do with the extremism))
> 
> Bro we have to look to what is going on right now we can't jjust cover our eyes.
> 
> I swear one day I was in Rafhaa I went to pray in a mosque I thought we all Muslims no differences untill I got their praying with "my Muslim brothers" then they were looking at me like a pig entered their sacared temple not a Muslim came to pray the deal is that the Imam of that Mosque were boiling and screaming at me come on get out we want to close the mosque while I was praying then he shuts all the lights.
> 
> He made me rush in my pray then I left but shocked.
> 
> another one told me while we were going to haj in mekkah after I asked him how many branch in Islam he said to 4!!! I asked him then what we are he replued again I don't know ask yourself!!!.
> 
> That kind of mentality of people you have.



Brother your mentality is wrong. Use simple logic here and not emotions. How many people live in the Arab world overall? 400 million? 450 million today? We don't know the precise number as the populations are increasing quickly but what we know with certainty is that most are Sunni Muslims BUT that the biggest Shia community is found in the Arab world and that there are millions upon millions of other minorities. If you sincerely believe in that "extermination" bullshit and propagandizing that every Sunni Arab is a ISIS member then I am afraid that I have overrated your knowledge and intelligence. Don't fall for such nonsense and rhetoric.

I don't know when that occurred and whether this is correct or not and what it was based on but as I told you then there are 3-4 million Shias in KSA (Zaydis, Ismailis and Twelvers) and people pray together in every city that is mixed.

While ISIS must be combated then we must also be wary not to fall into the opposite side. That's just another form of extremism. Besides generalizations are also moronic.

Also we won't defeat ISIS and like-minded groups if we don't work together. In the case of Iraq then all sects in Iraq must work together. Such attitudes make cooperation more difficult.

Anyway I have to sleep so take care.

P.S: Just out of curiosity. Do you live on the East or West Coast? I studied in the US for 1 year (California) and the Arab community in the US is quite big. 3.5 million or so big. Michigan is apparently where many Iraqis live. Have you met Arab students in the US? Anyway you are probably much older than me so you might not spot young students, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

اعمل نفسك ميت is an expression meaning "play dead" as in live in denial


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Brother your mentality is wrong. Use simple logic here and not emotions. How many people live in the Arab world overall? 400 million? 450 million today? We don't know the precise number as the populations are increasing quickly but what we know with certainty is that most are Sunni Muslims BUT that the biggest Shia community is found in the Arab world and that there are millions upon millions of other minorities. If you sincerely believe in that "extermination" bullshit and propagandizing that every Sunni Arab is a ISIS member then I am afraid that I have overrated your knowledge and intelligence. Don't fall for such nonsense and rhetoric.
> 
> I don't know when that occurred and whether this is correct or not and what it was based on but as I told you then there are 3-4 million Shias in KSA (Zaydis, Ismailis and Twelvers) and people pray together in every city that is mixed.
> 
> While ISIS must be combated then we must also be wary not to fall into the opposite side. That's just another form of extremism. Besides generalizations are also moronic.
> 
> Also we won't defeat ISIS and like-minded groups if we don't work together. In the case of Iraq then all sects in Iraq must work together. Such attitudes make cooperation more difficult.
> 
> Anyway I have to sleep so take care.
> 
> P.S: Just out of curiosity. Do you live on the East or West Coast? I studied in the US for 1 year (California) and the Arab community in the US is quite big. 3.5 million or so big. Michigan is apparently where many Iraqis live. Have you met Arab students in the US? Anyway you are probably much older than me so you might not spot young students, lol.


Go sleep now before you goo let me tell you this I always think that the best way to know the truth is by time and pay close attention observe after that you will remember what I'm saying.

Also I'm not saying all sunnis are ISIS but tI swear I afraid they are heading that way since all the things considared to go that way are available.

exremist scholars.

corrupted politicians

Money

I wish I'm wrong I swear I'm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Houthis threaten Saudi Arabia with suicide bombings - Al Jazeera English

One bomb in Jeddah or Riyadh, or even Dubai, Doha... It will be fireworks.


----------



## azzo

Oh no terrorism! terror tactics! 

Let the Shiite hypocrisy begins! It will be fun reading their excuses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

28 March 2015

*Yemen's ex-president Saleh calls for ceasefire*

*In a statement, Saleh urged a simultaneous halt in military operations in Yemen by a Saudi-led Arab coalition and by the rebels, and for dialogue to take place in the United Arab Emirates. *

Former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh, who is close to the country’s Houthi rebels, called Friday for a ceasefire and the resumption of UN-brokered dialogue between warring parties.

In a statement, Saleh urged a simultaneous halt in military operations in Yemen by a Saudi-led Arab coalition and by the rebels, and for dialogue to take place in the United Arab Emirates.

He called for “an immediate cessation of military operations by the coalition” and “a simultaneous immediate stop” to operations by the Houthis, as well as a halt to looting of public buildings and army camps.

Saleh also proposed a “resumption of dialogue... under the sponsorship of the United Nations, and its transfer to the United Arab Emirates or a UN building” aimed at negotiating a solution to the crisis.

Saleh, who stepped down in 2012 following a year of protests, is accused of allying with the Houthis, relying on the loyalty of many army units that he built during his three-decade rule.

The announcement of his initiative came on the second day of air raids by a Saudi-led Arab coalition in support of embattled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

Yemen's ex-president Saleh calls for ceasefire - Khaleej Times

---------------------------------------------





March 29, 2015






Egyptian president Abdel Fattah El Sisi (R) walks with Saudi Arabia's King Salman (C), and Abdrabu Mansur Hadi during the 26th Arab Summit in Sharm El Sheikh on March 28, 2015.

*Saudi-led campaign to continue until ‘stability is restored’*

King Salman said on Saturday that a Saudi-led offensive against rebels in Yemen would continue until his neighbour’s stability is restored.

The “aggression” of Iran-backed Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, represents “a big threat to the security and ability of the region,” the Saudi Arabian leader said at a meeting of Arab leaders in the Egyptian resort of Sharm El Sheikh.

It came as Saudi Arabia led a coalition of 10 Arab nations, including the UAE and Egypt, in launching attacks against Houthi targets in Yemen for a third day.

Meanwhile, Yemen’s embattled president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi called the Houthis “stooges of Iran” at the Arab League summit, directly blaming Tehran for the chaos in his country and demanding that air strikes continue until the rebels surrender.

Mr Hadi fled Yemen earlier this week, making his way to Saudi Arabia after leaving the southern city of Aden in the face of a push into southern Yemen by the Houthis and their allies, including forces loyal to ousted leader Ali Abdullah Saleh.

Other leaders, including the heads of Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait, obliquely referenced Iran, blaming the Shiite country for meddling in the affairs of Arab nations. Egyptian president Abdel Fattah El Sisi said Iran was “spreading its ailment in the body”, without actually referring to the country by name.

Mr Hadi also hailed the Saudi-led intervention aimed at bringing him back to power, calling it a “practical application” of the kind of joint military action that is being urged by Mr El Sisi.

The Egyptian president, who was elected after toppling his predecessor Mohammed Morsi, has endorsed his powerful army as a cornerstone of a joint Arab force.

He warned leaders that the Arab nation was in its “darkest hour”.

“This nation ... has never been faced [with] a challenge to its existence and a threat to its identity like the one it’s facing now,” Mr El Sisi said. “This threatens our national security and [we] cannot ignore its consequences for the Arab identity.”

Foreign ministers meeting before the summit began on Saturday approved a proposal to establish a joint Arab rapid response military force, which the leaders were set to approve.

“This is the first time that a force will be created and work under the name of Arab states,” said Arab League secretary general Nabil Al Arabi, calling the move “historic”.

The issue has come to the fore with the Saudi-led offensive against the Houthis who took over the Yemeni capital Sanaa and are now threatening Aden.

However, UN secretary general Ban Ki-moon urged the leaders to find a peaceful resolution in the country.

“It is my fervent hope that at this Arab League summit, leaders will lay down clear guidelines to peacefully resolve the crisis in Yemen,” he said.

Despite the support for a joint Arab force, it would still take months to create and then operate on an ad hoc basis.

Mr El Sisi said in a recent interview that the proposal for a joint force was welcomed, especially by Jordan, which might participate alongside Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Kuwait.

“Each of these countries would bring a different capability,” said Aaron Reese, deputy research director at the Washington-based Institute for the Study of War.

The two-day Sharm El Sheikh summit, which ends on Sunday, is being held under tight security, with extra police and army on the streets of what is normally a tourist resort, and with military aircraft patrolling its skies.

The Israeli-Palestinian peace process, as in every Arab summit, also features prominently on the agenda, with the battle against ISIL in Iraq, Syria and Libya another high priority.

Saudi-led campaign to continue until âstability is restoredâ | The National


----------



## shaheenmissile

Well Iran is not our ally. They are with India. Both Iran and India are opening chah Bahar port to counter our Gwadar port and from there India will open trade with Afghanistan and with that Indian influence on Afghanistan.
That way Pakistan will be squeezed between enmies and will need help,most probably from Saudia.
so now in their time of need we will help them,so that when Iran-India-Afghanistan alliance start their tricks against us we have some country to rely upon.
This is called international politics.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Chai

I believe in Yemenis more than any other Arab people. Instead of helping them improve and investing their intelligence Arabs decided to destroy them! Muslims and arabs are bloodthirsty allll the time!!! I wish you all failure if you don't care about the Yemeni blood!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al-Kinani

*



Sudan denies military jet downed over Yemen

Click to expand...

*


> March 28, 2015 (KHARTOUM) – The Sudanese Armed Forces (SAF) has dismissed reports that one of its warplanes was downed in Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spokesperson for the Sudan Armed Forces (SAF) Colonel al-Sawarmi Khalid Sa’ad (Photo: Ashraf Ahazly/AFP/Getty Images)*
> Saudi Arabia launched on Thursday a military campaign codenamed “Operation Decisive Storm” in Yemen targeting the Shiite Houthi militants and allied forces loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh.
> 
> That day, Sudan’s information minister, Ahmed Bilal Osman, told Bloomberg that his country has put four aircraft under Saudi command and is prepared to deploy 6,000 troops against the Houthi rebels.
> 
> Yemen’s Houthi rebels on Saturday claimed to have shot down one of the planes and captured its Sudanese pilot during a bombing mission in the capital Sana’a.
> 
> Turkish news agency Anadolu quoted SAF spokesperson, Colonel al-Sawarmi Khaled Sa’ad on Saturday as saying “We deny this”, “These are untrue information and false claims by Houthi rebels.”
> 
> “No Sudanese jet has come under fire since the beginning of the military campaign against the Houthis late on Wednesday night”, he added.
> 
> Riyadh said that 10 countries are part of the coalition but military spokesperson of the campaign said that only Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates conducted air strikes in Yemen so far.
> 
> *SUDAN REITERATES UNLIMITED SUPPORT*
> 
> Meanwhile, the Sudanese president, Omer Hassan al-Bashir, said in his statement before the Arab summit on Saturday that his country has been following Houthi’s attempts to obstruct Yemen’s national dialogue in a way that threatened the whole region and particularly the national security of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> “Sudan expresses unlimited support to the coalition supporting the legitimacy [in Yemen] and confirms its active participation on the ground amongst the coalition forces in order to maintain peace and stability in the region”, he said
> 
> He demanded that the summit issue a strong resolution in support of “Operation Decisive Strom” which aims to support the legitimate government in Yemen.
> 
> Bashir also underscored the need for stopping the bloodshed in Syria, pointing that his country demands increased efforts to end the sufferings of the Syrian people.
> 
> The Sudanese president also called for a political solution to the Libyan crisis, demanding formation of an inclusive national unity government in order to preserve the state and avoid anarchy.
> 
> He also expressed Sudan’s full solidarity with the United Arab Emirates (UAE) on the issue of the islands occupied by Iran, demanding the former to deal wisely with this issue.
> 
> The UAE’s three islands of Abu Musa, Greater Tunb and Lesser Tunb have been occupied by Iran since 1971.
> 
> Bashir also said the threat of terrorism was one of the greatest ones that face the Arab nation, pointing to its impact on the security and stability in the region.
> 
> He said the phenomena must equally be confronted through political, security and
> intellectual remedies, pointing to the need for engaging youth in projects that absorbs their energies and directs them for construction and building.
> 
> The 26th Arab Summit has convened on Saturday in Egypt’s coastal resort of Sharm El-Sheikh with the participation of fourteen heads of states.
> 
> (ST)
> *
> *
> *



6,000 soldiers is alot given that we're fighting a civil war in two fronts. Also his statements against Iran concerning the UAE's claims on the Tunb island is cringey at best.

I'm happy that we're moving away from Tehran but the way we're doing is completely dishonorable. As an Arab, nothing is more important in our culture than being honorable and chivalrous to your enemies. Our foreign policy is anything but honorable, we went being from pro-Iran to pro-Saudi in a matter of a few months even though we've benefited from the Iranians when it comes to military technology and training. Ever since this regime came, no one in the region thinks we're credible allies because of the way our foreign policy has been handled since then. We backstabbed Saudi to support Iraq in the Gulf war, after Iraq lost we ignored them and we tried to go back being friends with the Khaleejis but they were still angry so we hosted Bin Laden to piss them off and then for some bloody reason we tried to assassinate Mubarak which pissed off Egypt, the only friends we had in the Arab world was Gaddafi and we managed to piss off that lunatic too. Since no one wanted to be friends with us, we turned into Iran even through we knew it's Safawi ambitions. Now we backstabbed them too Yet, I'm sure no one in the Gulf trusts us and they're completely right to do so.

When we had Gaafar Nimery as President, we were allies with the entire Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

Decisive Storm said:


> *From Both cities.*
> 
> *UN crews were in Sana'a.
> Diplomats & Journalists (Arabic, Indians & Westerners) were in Aden.*



No signs of Saudi SOF in Sana'a whatsoever. If any action took place, it is in Aden. Sadui nationals and workers evacuated by Saudi Navy.



libertad said:


> What does Hamas gain by taking sides here?



HAMAS is in talks with Saudis. It wants relations restored.


----------



## 5th Star

shaheenmissile said:


> Well Iran is not our ally. They are with India. Both Iran and India are opening chah Bahar port to counter our Gwadar port and from there India will open trade with Afghanistan and with that Indian influence on Afghanistan.
> That way Pakistan will be squeezed between enmies and will need help,most probably from Saudia.
> so now in their time of need we will help them,so that when Iran-India-Afghanistan alliance start their tricks against us we have some country to rely upon.
> This is called international politics.



*Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.

A few examples are here...

Job & Employment:

Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)

Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)

20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.

Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):

Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.

Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.

Business & Trade:

Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars

India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.

Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## PATHAN786KING

azzo said:


> All hail Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Iran is an embarrassment to the world.
> 
> اعمل نفسك ميت هههه
> 
> Also, "death to America, death to Israel"  :
> 
> Iran–Contra affair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


they think they are smart this is just show piece to save nuclear plants from america or israel but word are not stupid any more



5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?


yes we are more friendly pakistan army deploy in jordan in bahrain in saudi arabia or in qatar also in bahrain 70% police are pakistanis indians are just workers for them we are not what you sell to them they have option to buy from other countries they believe on us alot pakistani retired army personels in saudi to train there army indians is just worker for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Falcon29 said:


> @بلندر
> 
> What happens on ground is not your business. We dont state things publicly. There is support you wouldn't expect.
> 
> 
> 
> And we support Saudi Arabia in defending its land from a hostile project in region which sadly treasonous Arabs are taking part in. Btw, Iraqi miniter in Egypt press conference walked out when Hadi went on stage.


You don't have a country in the first place. And further, Saudi Arabia, Egypt and other Arab coalition disowned you. As we speak Hamas which still control Gaza is a terror group.


----------



## Al-Kinani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *You don't have a country in the first place.* And further, Saudi Arabia, Egypt and other Arab coalition disowned you. As we speak Hamas which still control Gaza is a terror group.



You wouldnt have a country either if it wasnt for the British  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Falcon29 said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are fucking them so bad they've gone full retsrd.this is the IRGC mikitary response. You can see it on PDF, they start blaming others becausebtheyre helpless.


Wow, so now you bite the only hands who fed you, and armed you? Hmmm.. Are you my friend doing that to get back to us? No, we're sorry, you and your Hamas terror group stay all alone, disowned and outcast.

@Serpentine @500

They're all like this. So do you now realize why we disowned them? Because they kept backstabbing us despite all of our sacrifices for them. Leave them alone because if you feed them they bite you.


----------



## Al-Kinani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Wow, so now you bite the only hands who fed you, and armed you? Hmmm.. Are you my friend doing that to get back to us? No, we're sorry, you and your Hamas terror group stay all alone, disowned and outcast.
> 
> @Serpentine @500
> 
> They're all like this. So do you now realize why we disowned them?* Because they kept backstabbing us despite all of our sacrifices for them.* Leave them alone because if you feed them they bite you.



You cant be serious...









> Golda, again, meets secretly with King Abdullah. On May 14, Israel 's independence is declared. The ceremony takes place in Tel Aviv and Golda is one of the dignitaries who signs the document.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kinani said:


> You cant be serious...



Okay then, we back-stabbed them and now we disown them. Is that okay for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kinani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Okay then, we back-stabbed them and now we disown them. Is that okay for you?



The Arab world has a lot of dirty secrets, let's not pretend that any of our governments were clean. There's no point in bringing up past rivalries, the only way is forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Kinani said:


> The Arab world has a lot of dirty secrets, let's not pretend that any of our governments were clean. There's no point in bringing up past rivalries, the only way is forward.


I think we will never trust people of Gaza. Even Palestinians themselves dislike them. Anyway, this is not our topic here.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582092839821021185


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kinani said:


> the way we're doing is completely dishonorable. As an Arab, nothing is more important in our culture than being honorable and chivalrous to your enemies. Our foreign policy is anything but honorable, we went being from pro-Iran to pro-Saudi in a matter of a few months even though we've benefited from the Iranians when it comes to military technology and training. Ever since this regime came, no one in the region thinks we're credible allies because of the way our foreign policy has been handled since then. We backstabbed Saudi to support Iraq in the Gulf war, after Iraq lost we ignored them and we tried to go back being friends with the Khaleejis but they were still angry so we hosted Bin Laden to piss them off and then for some bloody reason we tried to assassinate Mubarak which pissed off Egypt, the only friends we had in the Arab world was Gaddafi and we managed to piss off that lunatic too. Since no one wanted to be friends with us, we turned into Iran even through we knew it's Safawi ambitions. Now we backstabbed them too Yet, I'm sure no one in the Gulf trusts us and they're completely right to do so.


Typical sunni mentalety just read through out the history you can find what this guy wrote is already happen in the sunni history their history all about treasory and backstabing each other.

Salah aldeen the great sunni leader is the biggest unlawful and backstabber genuine.

What a nation and what history and what beliver in Allah and his prophet message.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kurlang

*Yemen Under Attack*
















*Pak Army in Saudi Arabia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> This is what I have been telling my Arab brothers and sisters from Mauritania to Oman for years.
> 
> Now a genuine fellow Sayyid (Shia) and even a former Hezbollah member (leading position) is telling this openly.
> 
> Expect him to get assassinated in the near future like other heroes speaking the truth.
> 
> Have no doubt though. We will prevail and avenge everything. The "party" is just starting. Eternal enemies of holy ancient Arab land will get a spanking once again.
> 
> The problem is not Shia's. This is what some of us have been lead to believe due to the increasing sectarian rhetoric. It's a certain regime in a certain country and their supporters within and inside the Arab world. More precisely their agenda. Had they not had this agenda we would not care whether Iran was ruled by Martians or Iranian Arabs. Or care at all.



You take him as a serious source to refer? As I remember he was arrested by Lebanon army intelligence due to spying for israel in 2011.




PATHAN786KING said:


> they think they are smart this is just show piece to save nuclear plants from america or israel but word are not stupid any more











500 said:


> Again, what Hezbollah could do against Israel except firing rockets at civilian centers?
> 
> Aim of Israel in 2006 was to stop Hezbollah from attacking us and it was achieved.
> Aim of KSA in 2009 was to destroy or weaken Houthis I guess. And we see how weak they are now.



Are you kidding me? Have you forgotten Winograd Commission?

*2006 War Called a 'Failure' for Israel* 

_ JERUSALEM, Jan. 30 -- Israel's inconclusive 33-day war with Hezbollah fighters in Lebanon undermined the military deterrence Israelis consider indispensable to their survival, a government-appointed panel concluded Wednesday in its final report. 


The five-member Winograd Committee, appointed to examine Israel's conduct of the 2006 war, did not directly rebuke Prime Minister Ehud Olmert, in contrast to its interim findings last year accusing him of "severe failure" in "hastily" going to battle. _​*Winograd: Political, military leadership failed during war *

_The judge lamented the IDF's failure to stop Hizbullah's incessant rocket fire into northern Israel. "A semi-military organization of a few thousand men resisted, for a few weeks, the strongest army in the Middle East, which enjoyed full air superiority and size and technology advantages." _​
And you were not able to stop Hezboallh to attack you, still we've not seen any respond from your side to last attack conducted by Hezboallh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?



In my village, I employ people to work on my land and take crops to market. They are good at it and make me good profit.

When my enemies threaten me, I don't call them to fight. I ask my brothers and relatives which I know are my own. Get the difference?


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Chai said:


> I believe in Yemenis more than any other Arab people. Instead of helping them improve and investing their intelligence Arabs decided to destroy them! Muslims and arabs are bloodthirsty allll the time!!! I wish you all failure if you don't care about the Yemeni blood!



The only people that are under attack are the Houthi terror cult who are occupying parts of Yemen and who have toppled the legitimate Yemeni president and government that was elected by 7 million Yemenis from all walks of life. KSA won't tolerate hostile proxies at their border.

The Arab world (GCC mainly) have already donated billions upon billions of money throughout the decades yet those investments that were intended for the healthcare, infrastructure, school system etc. of Yemen ended up in a big black hole due to the corruption of the Saleh gang that once again are pulling all the strings and using the Houthi's and the army loyal to him as cannon fodder.

The Saleh gang does not care about Yemen or Yemenis. Only in staying in power.

The reality is that the policy of the Arab world vis-a-vis Yemen should have been better and we should have embraced Yemen instead of seeing the country as a problem mostly but we can't ignore the faults of the Yemenis themselves.

Oman should be more active in Yemen IMO too.

Anyway good to see you back. Are you still in Japan?



Ahmed Jo said:


> *Exclusive: Saleh offered Saudi Arabia anti-Houthi coup for immunity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The son of Ali Abdullah Saleh approached Saudi authorities two days before Operation “Decisive Storm” but his proposals were rejected
> 
> Two days before Operation “Decisive Storm,” the son of former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh approached Saudi authorities offering to turn against the Houthi militia in return for immunity for him and his father, Al Arabiya News Channel has learned.
> 
> Ahmad Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of Ali Abdullah Saleh, initially met in Riyadh Gen. Yousuf Al-Idris, the deputy head of Saudi intelligence, before heading to the office of the country’s defense minister, Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who is also the son of Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz.
> 
> During the talks, the son requested protection for him and his father and the lifting of U.N. sanctions placed on the former Yemeni president who stepped down in 2012 after ruling for 33 years.
> 
> The son had offered in return to launch a coup against the Houthis, using some 5,000 special security forces loyal to Saleh and 100,000 members of the Republican Guards.
> 
> But the Saudi reply was a flat out rejection, according to the information.
> 
> In the talks, Prince Salman stressed that the kingdom was committed to the Gulf initiative that saw the exit of Saleh from power that was agreed upon by all Yemeni sides.
> 
> Prince Salman also stressed that Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi was the legitimate president of Yemen and warned that any maneuvers targeting the temporary capital Aden would be considered a red line.
> 
> Saleh, widely believed to be the mastermind behind the unrest in Yemen, is a staunch critic of Hadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** this guy has no loyalties neither to his country or the houthis, he only cares about himself. I wish to hear news of his assassination soon. If only those Yemeni army troops that are loyal to him realize that he doesn't give a shit about them.





5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?



Since when is India the enemy of the Arab world? India's biggest trade partner is the Arab world. We have several millennium old trade ties. The first mosques outside of the Arab world were built in India by Arab Muslim seafarers. There is no secret of that.

The reason why there are many Indians in the GCC is because India has the largest impoverished population on the planet and a population 6 times bigger than Pakistan.

India has as many Muslims as there are people in Pakistan.

The Arab world wants to have cordial ties with both countries but the relations with Pakistan are closer due to the historical and religious reasons. For instance most of the Arab world stands with Pakistan on the Kashmir issue.

We don't have a problem with India or Indians just like you don't have a problem with Iran or Iranians.

The hostilities between Pakistan and India is not our war just like the hostilities between the Arab world and Iran (mainly KSA and and the GCC) are not the war of Pakistan or India. Stop playing childish games. States look for their interests first and foremost. Every single one of them.

That's not to say that people in the Arab world prefer Pakistani people and Pakistan over Indians and India by large.



Al-Kinani said:


> 6,000 soldiers is alot given that we're fighting a civil war in two fronts. Also his statements against Iran concerning the UAE's claims on the Tunb island is cringey at best.
> 
> I'm happy that we're moving away from Tehran but the way we're doing is completely dishonorable. As an Arab, nothing is more important in our culture than being honorable and chivalrous to your enemies. Our foreign policy is anything but honorable, we went being from pro-Iran to pro-Saudi in a matter of a few months even though we've benefited from the Iranians when it comes to military technology and training. Ever since this regime came, no one in the region thinks we're credible allies because of the way our foreign policy has been handled since then. We backstabbed Saudi to support Iraq in the Gulf war, after Iraq lost we ignored them and we tried to go back being friends with the Khaleejis but they were still angry so we hosted Bin Laden to piss them off and then for some bloody reason we tried to assassinate Mubarak which pissed off Egypt, the only friends we had in the Arab world was Gaddafi and we managed to piss off that lunatic too. Since no one wanted to be friends with us, we turned into Iran even through we knew it's Safawi ambitions. Now we backstabbed them too Yet, I'm sure no one in the Gulf trusts us and they're completely right to do so.
> 
> When we had Gaafar Nimery as President, we were allies with the entire Arab world.



No offense but the Sudanese regime is indeed a bad and often spineless regime. Sudan should get better leaders and find out what it wants in terms of foreign policy. It's a very confusing/untrustworthy regime.

This is not a criticism towards the Sudanese people or anything so don't take it personal. KSA's regime and that of many other Arab countries are neither perfect to say the least. Political reforms are definitely needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

Saif al-Arab said:


> The hostilities between Pakistan and India is not our war just like the hostilities between the Arab world and Iran (mainly KSA and and the GCC) are not the war of Pakistan or India. Stop playing childish games. *States look for their interests first and foremost*. Every single one of them.



Couldnt have said myself any better. This is the thing a very small group of people like myself is trying to sell to large masses who thinks otherwise. @Zarvan if you hadnt be banned this post is for the likes of you specially the highlighted part. Maybe coming from a Saudi will help clear the booze of Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

IceCold said:


> Couldnt have said myself any better. This is the thing a very small group of people like myself is trying to sell to large masses who thinks otherwise. @Zarvan if you hadnt be banned this post is for the likes of you specially the highlighted part. Maybe coming from a Saudi will help clear the booze of Ummah.



I am talking about governments. None of us here are part of governments. In the Arab world most governments have not even been elected by the people and the people have no say in what their governments do or say.

Anyway that's not to say that people in the Arab world do not prefer Pakistani people and Pakistan over Indians and India by large. Because they do. We just don't have any problem with Indians as a people really.

Anyway KSA's and the Arab world's ties with India are mostly limited to business (trade). In terms of policy then the Arab world stands with Pakistan on every important parameter. This has been proved many times. I don't think that any sane Pakistani can doubt this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Wow, so now you bite the only hands who fed you, and armed you? Hmmm.. Are you my friend doing that to get back to us? No, we're sorry, you and your Hamas terror group stay all alone, disowned and outcast.
> 
> @Serpentine @500
> 
> They're all like this. So do you now realize why we disowned them? Because they kept backstabbing us despite all of our sacrifices for them. Leave them alone because if you feed them they bite you.



I have learned for sometime to ignore him. He changes his allegiance 100 times a year.
One day Saudis are his enemies, the other day Iran, then Pakistanis, again Saudis, then Jordan, again Iran and the story goes on. Only Israel gets to be his constant enemy, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kinani

Malik Alashter said:


> No offense but the Sudanese regime is indeed a bad and often spineless regime. Sudan should get better leaders and find out what it wants in terms of foreign policy. It's a very confusing/untrustworthy regime.
> 
> This is not a criticism towards the Sudanese people or anything so don't take it personal. KSA's regime and that of many other Arab countries are neither perfect to say the least. Political reforms are definitely needed.



I think you're being far too generous towards them. Our regime is a hypocritical snake and is embarrassing the hell out of us. Unfortunately they have mastered the art of political intrigue and they dont seem like they will leave anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> I have learned for sometime to ignore him. He changes his allegiance 100 times a year.
> One day Saudis are his enemies, the other day Iran, then Pakistanis, again Saudis, then Jordan, again Iran and the story goes on. Only Israel gets to be his constant enemy, lol.



@Falcon29 has never, is and is likely never to see any Arab people as his enemies. How can he see his own people as enemies? He is talking about Arab regimes solely when he speaks about Arabs. Of course his main enemy is Israel. Is that surprising as an Palestinian? He knows that the Arab people (READ PEOPLE) will always stand with the Palestinian people. Foreigners, whether Muslims or not, are always less inclined to do that on average.



l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> 62 killed Huthia by tribes in Shabwa Bihan



They should keep removing this terror cult from their lands and gangs loyal to the Saleh thug and his gang.



Al-Kinani said:


> I think you're being far too generous towards them. Our regime is a hypocritical snake and is embarrassing the hell out of us. Unfortunately they have mastered the art of political intrigue and they dont seem like they will leave anytime soon.



I am not called Malik Alashter. Just wondering how come his name appears under my post, lol.

What about the Sudanese people? Do they want a new regime? Also would you classify the regime as a truly Islamic regime? Also could you explain why they are changing alliances this frequently? Something tells me that all of those "alliances" are all week.

In general what is the situation in Sudan post the succession of the South? Is the economy moving forward?

You know what, let's take such a possible discussion in the Arabic Coffee Shop thread on the Arab section. You should be able to find it. Anyway great to see a brother from Sudan around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29 has never, is and is likely never to see any Arab people as his enemies. How can he see his own people as enemies? He is talking about Arab regimes solely when he speaks about Arabs. Of course his main enemy is Israel. Is that surprising as an Palestinian? He knows that the Arab people (READ PEOPLE) will always stand with the Palestinian people. Foreigners, whether Muslims or not, are always less inclined to do that on average.



Well you have a short memory dear. During Gaza offensive, Iran had became his favorite country and Arabs (Gulfis especially) his enemies and traitors. Ask @f1000n, he knows what I'm talking about. These days, he is on anti-Iran rampage again, that's why I have ignored his posts about Iran for a while. @BLACKEAGLE also knows about it.

PS: He'll probably attack me for this post, again, but doesn't matter anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Well you have a short memory dear. During Gaza offensive, Iran had became his favorite country and Arabs (Gulfis especially) his enemies and traitors. Ask @f1000n, he knows what I'm talking about. These days, he is on anti-Iran rampage again, that's why I have ignored his posts about Iran for a while. @BLACKEAGLE also knows about it.
> 
> PS: He'll probably attack me for this post, again, but doesn't matter anyways.



I don't recall that or care. He is young and is emotional and strong opinionated. I like that as this means that he cares for the region which I have seen enough of evidence of that he does while certain others only care about their country sadly. That he has went full retard a few times (we all have) is irrelevant. This can happen in the atmosphere here on PDF and when such sensitive topics are discuss. I know Hazzy well enough to conclude that he is great guy.

You missed my points again. He was referring to governments/regimes. I just told you that you need to make such an distinction.

You wrote that he sees Arabs as enemies. No, he does not neither does any sane Palestinian. At most he might disagree with certain Arab regimes at certain points in time. That's normal. I don't agree with everything that the House of Saud is doing let other Arab regimes. Does that mean that I hate Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't recall that or care. He is young and is emotional and strong opinionated. I like that as this means that he cares for the region which I have seen enough of evidence of that he does while certain others only care about their country sadly. That he has went full retard a few times (we all have) is irrelevant. This can happen in the atmosphere here on PDF and when such sensitive topics are discuss. I know Hazzy well enough to conclude that he is great guy.
> 
> You missed my points again. He was referring to governments/regimes. I just told you that you need to make such an distinction.
> 
> You wrote that he sees Arabs as enemies. No, he does not neither does any sane Palestinian. At most he might disagree with certain Arab regimes at certain points in time. That's normal. I don't agree with everything that the House of Saud is doing let other Arab regimes. Does that mean that I hate Arabs?



There is a reason @BLACKEAGLE treats him like that. Maybe you should ask him. I can not respect someone who changes opinions in minutes, I don't call that only emotions. I am young too, but I don't change my opinions 100% every once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> There is a reason @BLACKEAGLE treats him like that. Maybe you should ask him. I can not respect someone who changes opinions in minutes.



I don't care about what relations user x has with user y. What has that got to do with me? I like both Blackeagle and Hazzy. Just don't write that he hates Arabs one day and loves them the other when at most he is talking about regimes. I have seen this myself and I have had enough of long discussions with him about the region to know his opinions.

Anyway let's return to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Mosamania said:


>


a picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't care about what relations user x has with user y. What has that got to do with me? Just don't write that he hates Arabs one day and loves them the other when at most he is talking about regimes. I have seen this myself and I have had enough of long discussions with him about the region to know his opinions.


Yes, when I said Arabs, I meant regimes. Didn't mean he hates common Arabs in the streets.


----------



## raptor22

I just wanna know , ... is that American flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

*Egyptian navy has fired shots at Iranian warships*

Maritime Security
News
Mar 26, 2015
0 11043



Egyptian navy has fired warning shots at Iranian warships near Bab el-Mandab Strait.

Early four Egyptian naval vessels to secure Gulf of Aden, Reuters reports citing Suez Canal sources, reported www.dailystar.com.lb.

Four Egyptian naval vessels have crossed the Suez Canal en route to Yemen to secure the Gulf of Aden, maritime sources at the Suez Canal said Thursday.

The sources said they expected the vessels to reach the Red Sea by Thursday evening.

Warplanes from Saudi Arabia and Arab allies struck the Shiite Muslim rebels fighting to oust Yemen’s president on Thursday, a gamble by the world’s top oil exporter to check Iranian influence in its backyard without direct military backing from Washington.

The Saudi-led Firmness Storm coalition has imposed a naval blockade on Bab El-Mandab strait which connects the Red Sea with the Indian Ocean, sources told Ahram Online.

The Saudi navy’s western fleet has also secured Yemen’s main ports including Aden and Midi.

*Related Posts*

Iranian Su-25 Frogfoot Test-Fires Bina Laser-Guided Missile
Saudi Arabia moves military equipment to border with Yemen
Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen
Saudi Arabia shows off Chinese DF-3 missiles
Saudi navy impose naval blockade on Bab El-Mandab strait
Iraqi Shia Militia and Security Forces Seize Western Parts of Tikrit


TAGS
Iran
Yemen
Twitter
Facebook
Google +
Pinterest
*SIMILAR ARTICLES*



*Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen*
Mar 26, 2015
0 237



*Saudi Arabia moves military equipment to border with Yemen*
Mar 25, 2015 0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

ali_raza said:


> a picture speaks a thousand words


Picture is of Saudi cadet training in PMA.You can see the formation sign of PMA.



raptor22 said:


> I just wanna know , ... is that American flag?
> 
> View attachment 208792


Thats place for attachment of name tag



Mosamania said:


>


Sir this picture is not of troops posted in KSA.This is a picture of Saudi Cadet in PMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Rafay Jamil said:


> Picture is of Saudi cadet training in PMA.You can see the formation sign of PMA.
> 
> 
> Thats place for attachment of name tag
> 
> 
> Sir this picture is not of troops posted in KSA.This is a picture of Saudi Cadet in PMA.


its was about the flags only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Serpentine said:


> Well you have a short memory dear. During Gaza offensive, Iran had became his favorite country and Arabs (Gulfis especially) his enemies and traitors. Ask @f1000n, he knows what I'm talking about. These days, he is on anti-Iran rampage again, that's why I have ignored his posts about Iran for a while. @BLACKEAGLE also knows about it.
> 
> PS: He'll probably attack me for this post, again, but doesn't matter anyways.



He's an opportunist, will bite your hand when something better is offered.

Palestinians did the same en masse in Arab states, I can see that in Lebanon ( using it as operational base, it resulted in sending the state to civil war ), Jordan ( PLO attempted takeover ), Iraq ( working with Saddam to kill locals ), Kuwait ( welcoming Saddam's invasion in 1990 ). Iran experienced the same recently.

Anyway let him rant all day, there's a lot more important things that have to be dealt with, infact Palestinians have it better than many others, they should quit complaining. Most of the year they have security, one of the most important things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

asad71 said:


> *Egyptian navy has fired shots at Iranian warships*



It's a false news and totally nonsense. At the time of Saudi invasion, Iran's 33rd naval group had docked in a port in India and was not even present in Red sea. Iran's naval commander also denied the news and said they didn't even see an Egyptian naval fleet in their journey back to Iran.

Perhaps some Twitter fanboy idiots needed a morale boost and spread this news which unsurprisingly, quickly picked up by some Arab propaganda channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rafay Jamil said:


> Picture is of Saudi cadet training in PMA.You can see the formation sign of PMA.
> 
> 
> Thats place for attachment of name tag
> 
> 
> Sir this picture is not of troops posted in KSA.This is a picture of Saudi Cadet in PMA.



People were also posting photos of Pakistani troops arriving for the joint military exercise ("Samsam") with Saudi Arabian troops in the King Salman Mountain Warfare Centre, north of the Al-Baha region. The photos were taken at the airport in Ta'if.

A lot of twitter bullshit is being posted. Even reported by more serious news outlets. It's embarrassing.



f1000n said:


> He's an opportunist, will bite your hand when something better is offered.
> 
> Palestinians did the same en masse in Arab states, I can see that in Lebanon ( using it as operational base, it resulted in sending the state to civil war ), Jordan ( PLO attempted takeover ), Iraq ( working with Saddam to kill locals ), Kuwait ( welcoming Saddam's invasion in 1990 ). Iran experienced the same recently.
> 
> Anyway let him rant all day, there's a lot more important things that have to be dealt with, infact Palestinians have it better than many others, they should quit complaining. Most of the year they have security, one of the most important things.



Why generalize all Palestinians? Those people did not even make up 10% of the Palestinian people. Yes, it's a crime to look for your interests. I am not saying that what they did was good, it was not but we all commit mistakes. Hopefully the Palestinians have learnt this. Iraq is doing the same. During Al-Maliki the relations with the Arab world and the West were bad. Turkey too. Now the new regime wants better relations with all 3 parties without alienating Iran. Once Iraqi Shia Arabs detested Iran now many love them more than their own country and defend them all the time. Nobody is immune to such behavior but unlike all the rest of us Palestinians don't have their own country de jure at least which makes them more prone to such behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Asmar Hussain

5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?


You are just L O L , In case of war they will never ask for indian help or any indian support , they only ask pakistan , and indians people more in ME due to percentage of jobless people is high and more than pakistan in india , i hope u understand it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

analyist said:


> You are just L O L , In case of war they will never ask for indian help or any indian support , they only ask pakistan , and indians people more in ME due to percentage of jobless people is high and more than pakistan in india , i hope u understand it



Brother please take a look at my posts number 1631 and 1633 in this thread. People act like small children here often making claims without thinking about what they are writing.

Let's just start with concluding that India has a population that is over 6 times bigger than that of Pakistan, that it has the largest impoverished population on the planet, that India lies just across the Arabian Sea, that there are millennium old trade/business ties with India and the Arab world (especially the Arabian Peninsula) and that there are almost 200 million Indian Muslims and that many of them are poor and seek a better life in the GCC which has many opportunities to enrich yourself. Just look at the Indian community in the UAE. We even have several Indian users that live in the GCC here on PDF. Muslim, Hindu, Christian etc.

Some people here are just looking to create hostility between people who have great relations. As if they have nothing better to do.

They also don't understand that there is a difference between regimes and people. Speaking "baby language" with your small nephews makes more sense than arguing with them. Not sure why I bother even.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaku1

Saif al-Arab said:


> *The hostilities between Pakistan and India is not our war just like the hostilities between the Arab world and Iran (mainly KSA and and the GCC)* are not the war of Pakistan or India. Stop playing childish games. States look for their interests first and foremost. Every single one of them.


Please explain this.



> That's not to say that people in the Arab world prefer Pakistani people and Pakistan over Indians and India by large.
> 
> .


Thats why we like Iran. Its upto Arab world, who going to save them in future Americans? Chinese? Indians? or Pakistanis? Dont underestimate future bro, 

the real powerplay is still not even started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Serpentine said:


> It's a false news and totally nonsense. At the time of Saudi invasion, Iran's 33rd naval group had docked in a port in India and was not even present in Red sea. Iran's naval commander also denied the news and said they didn't even see an Egyptian naval fleet in their journey back to Iran.
> 
> Perhaps some Twitter fanboy idiots needed a morale boost and spread this news which unsurprisingly, quickly picked up by some Arab propaganda channels.


Let us pray that this fratricide ceases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

kaku1 said:


> Please explain this.
> 
> 
> Thats why we like Iran. Its upto Arab world, who going to save them in future Americans? Chinese? Indians? or Pakistanis?



What is there to explain? Can't you read what I wrote?

I am afraid to bust your bobble but most of the 200 million Indian Muslims are very fond of Arabs and their most holy sites are located in the Arab world. Millions of Indian Muslims claim Arab ancestry too. Many Hindu Indian users on PDF are also very friendly towards Arabs and want closer ties to the Arab world.

In case that you don't know then India's largest trade partner is the Arab world and millions of your people depend on remittances from the Arab world. The Arab world on the other hand mostly imports foods from India. This is the harsh reality. You depend more on us than vice versa.

Safe what? What are you talking about? The Arab world lies in the middle of the world and we have traditionally always sought to have close relations with all of our neighbors. Be it Europe, Africa or the remaining Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why generalize all Palestinians? Those people did not even make up 10% of the Palestinian people. Yes, it's a crime to look for your interests. Iraq is doing the same. During Al-Maliki the relations with the Arab world and the West were bad. Turkey too. Now the new regime wants better relations with all 3 parties without alienating Iran.


They can look for their interests but I don't trust them either way, all they've done is bite whoever feeds them. Besides they have food and security for most of the time, can't say that for many in Yemen,Syria,Iraq,Libya.



> Once Iraqi Shia Arabs detested Iran now many love them more than their own country and defend them all the time. Nobody is immune to such behavior but unlike all the rest of us Palestinians don't have their own country de jure at least which makes them more prone to such behavior.


The masses of Iraqis aren't defending Iran, Arabs in general are pushing them to Iran by accusing them of being Iranians and justifying ISIS terror against the country leaving them no other option. Do the opposite and they'll do the opposite.

They complain too much, they aren't starving, have housing and security for most of the time. Many in the ME don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Saif al-Arab said:


> What is there to explain? Can't you read what I wrote?
> 
> I am afraid to bust your bobble but most of the 200 million Indian Muslims are very fond of Arabs and their most holy sites are located in the Arab world. Many Hindu Indian users on PDF are also very friendly towards Arabs and want closer ties to the Arab world.


Okey, so how many Indian muslims emigrants you have. Dont make me laugh now. 

Instead, I am thinking of why Indian muslims dont choose Turkey or Indonesia, why KSA?On the other note, as most of the members here, you are far away from realities. 



> In case that you don't know then India's largest trade partner is the Arab world and millions of your people depend on remittances from the Arab world. The Arab world on the other hand mostly imports foods from India. This is the harsh reality.
> 
> Save what? What are you talking about? The Arab world lies in the middle of the world and we have traditionally always sought to have close relations with all of our neighbors. Be it Europe, Africa or the remaining Asia.



Harsh reality what? About trade? 

Bro, seriously, you need to understand about changing geopolitics. This is not about 5 years or 10 years. Please broad up your mind. 

The real gameplay isnt started yet.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> They can look for their interests but I don't trust them either way, all they've done is bite whoever feeds them. Besides they have food and security for most of the time, can't say that for many in Yemen,Syria,Iraq,Libya.
> 
> 
> The masses of Iraqis aren't defending Iran, Arabs in general are pushing them to Iran by accusing them of being Iranians and justifying ISIS terror against the country leaving them no other option. Do the opposite and they'll do the opposite.
> 
> They complain too much, they aren't starving, have housing and security for most of the time. Many in the ME don't.



You are still talking about a small percentage of Palestinians. The average Palestinian has the same problems and struggles as most other Arabs and people of this world for that matter. Also all of those events occurred decades ago. When you and me were not even born.

I have Iraqi channels. I know how certain militias and political parties/groups are trying to appear more loyal to Iran than their own country. You know why? Because they are more loyal to the Supreme Leader whom they believe is the spokesmen of their Hidden Imam.

Why don't you listen to what your vice-president (Allawi) has to say. A Shia himself so the sectarian bullshit card cannot be played.

Anyway this does not matter. I am saying that attitudes change. Iraq is an example of it. KSA is an example of it vis-a-vis Zaydis now. You can mention such things with any people and country.

I agree with that but I don't think that they think that they are the only people that struggles. If they do it is because of ignorance which is not an uncommon think in developing countries. I won't insult anyone for writing that.



kaku1 said:


> Okey, so how many Indian muslims emigrants you have. Dont make me laugh now.
> 
> Instead, I am thinking of why Indian muslims dont choose Turkey or Indonesia, why KSA?On the other note, as most of the members here, you are far away from realities.
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh reality what? About trade?
> 
> Bro, seriously, you need to understand about changing geopolitics. This is not about 5 years or 10 years. Please broad up your mind.
> 
> The real gameplay isnt started yet.



Please comeback to me if you are willing to have a serious discussion based on facts which I have solely sticked to. Also read what people are writing. I wrote GCC. This tells me that further discussion is not worth it. Anyway you can deny the realities that I wrote to you. Your problem. Don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Please comeback to me if you are willing to have a serious discussion based on facts which I have solely sticked to. Also read what people are writing. I wrote GCC. This tells me that further discussion is not worth it. Anyway you can deny the realities that I wrote to you. Your problem. Don't care.



Yeah we dont care even. Arab world prosper or nuke themselves or all die in a war, we dont care actually. 

You dont know about single thing about India? Do you?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

kaku1 said:


> Yeah we dont care even. Arab world prosper or nuke themselves or all die in a war, we dont care actually.
> 
> You dont know about single thing about India? Do you?



Then leave this thread clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Saif al-Arab said:


> Then leave this thread *clown*.


Lol, thats a wonderful sign of a lost argument.


----------



## asad71

Saudi and Arab allies bomb Houthi positions in Yemen | Defence blog

Saudi navy impose naval blockade on Bab El-Mandab strait | Defence blog

Egypt To Deploy Ground Troops In Yemen ‘If Needed’ | Defence blog

This proxy war between Iran and the Saudis is going to widen the Shia-Sunni cleavage.

*Help! Trapped in Yemen, 2 Bangladeshis appeal*








Star Online Report

Two Bangladesh nationals, who have been trapped in a hotel in Yemen due to allied strikes on Houthi rebels, have appealed for immediate rescue.
Trapped Golam Mostafa, 60, a civil engineer, emailed The Daily Star from Shahran Hotel in Sana’a seeking help. His passport No. is AF 3896977.
“I am a Bangladeshi citizen, Civil Engineer in profession. Due to war in Yemen I am in danger. I request Government of Bangladesh to rescue me from here,” he wrote in the email.
He identified the other Bangladeshi as Mohammad Sirajul Haque, whose passport No. is AC2545774.
While talking to The Daily Star, Mizanur Rahman, an official at Bangladesh embassy in Kuwait, said they will extend necessary assistance to bring back Golam Mostafa.
“Our ambassador Maj Gen Mohammad Ashab Uddin directly talked to Mostafa and offered the required help for his safety,” Mizanur said.
He, however, said they don’t have information about the news of the other Bangladeshis trapped in Yemen.

Meanwhile, a relative of Mostafa said the engineer went to Yemen on March 10 for his consultancy job.
Contacted, Golam Mostafa’s wife Tahmina Sultana told The Daily Star over phone,“We urge the government to take initiatives to bring back my husband. If necessary, it can also seek UN assistant in this regard.”
As there is no Bangladesh embassy in Yemen, the government can seek help from nearby countries where it has diplomatic offices, Tahmina said adding that she and her two sons are now passing miserable life.
Golam Mostafa left for the war-torn Middle East country with a job under a World Bank project (RMF Road Maintenance), the family mentioned.
The engineer, who stays at Eid city, some kilometres away from Sana, has been working there as a team leader under the project there, Tahmina said.
He received his engineering degree from Buet.
“He wanted to return Bangladesh on Friday night as the situation in Yemen is worsening. And that’s why he went to Sana to take a flight from the local airport. But he did not come out of the hotel on security grounds.”
The Saudi-led coalition has been carrying out military action in Yemen for the last few days, to combat Shia Houthi rebels.

Help! Trapped in Yemen, 2 Bangladeshis appeal | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes he has done that many times. He insulted us Jordanians, Egyptians, Iraqis and especially gulfies. He even tried to convince me that gulfies are kuffar and Jahiliah people who fought the prophet...etc.



I have not seen that and I am not a "Gulfie" neither is any Saudi Arabian other than 2 million people in the Eastern Province (mostly Shia's actually).

Hazzy or not I will stand with our Palestinian brothers and sisters. I believe that this is a duty as Muslims and Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?


Hiring cheap labor from India is different from Having a Military alliance with India.
Saudia does not have any military alliance with India as they have with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

asad71 said:


> Let us pray that this fratricide ceases.



Easier said than done but that would be good for the region and the common man and woman. Nobody can deny this.

At least there is peace here;






@asad71

Let us hope that they will be evacuated. The coalition already helped evacuate dozens of people. Do you know how many Bangladeshis that there are in Yemen? I was surprised to hear that there were still so many South Asians (other foreigners too) left stranded considering that Yemen has been unstable for months now. Most foreign ministries warned their citizens from traveling to Yemen long, long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Saif al-Arab said:


> Easier said than done but that would be good for the region and the common man and woman. Nobody can deny this.
> 
> At least there is peace here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @asad71
> 
> Let us hope that they will be evacuated. The coalition already helped evacuate dozens of people. Do you know how many Bangladeshis that there are in Yemen? I was surprised to hear that there were still so many South Asians (other foreigners too) left stranded considering that Yemen has been unstable for months now. Most foreign ministries warned their citizens from traveling to Yemen.



Our late President Zia ur Rahman had taken personal initiative to visit Iran and Iraq several times in an effort to stop the fratricide. This was not appreciated by those benefiting from a Muslim fratricide. But he kept on trying till he was assassinated. He was supported by Yasser Arafat and Sekou Toure. Only man of caliber we now have is Mahathir Mohammad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

What's the Saudi end game here??? 
Lets say they are successful in dislodging the rebels and driving them to their strongholds in the North...then what??? 
Saudi's should also open a line a communication with the Houthi leaders and offer them a way out !


----------



## Screambowl

shaheenmissile said:


> Hiring cheap labor from India is different from Having a Military alliance with India.
> Saudia does not have any military alliance with India as they have with Pakistan.




It is because we do not want that alliance. Not because Saudi Arab does not wan't it. We cannot favor their religious Sunni Vs Shia adventure as it is not in our interest simple.


----------



## Bratva

Screambowl said:


> It is because we do not want that alliance. Not because Saudi Arab does not wan't it. We cannot favor their religious Sunni Vs Shia adventure as it is not in our interest simple.



Did GCC ask for your help ? Baygaani shadi mai Abdullah deewana. Acting like as if you are so important in this matter.


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> Did GCC ask for your help ? Baygaani shadi mai Abdullah deewana. Acting like as if you are so important in this matter.



How would you know if they have asked or not? Ever heard of back channel talks? If you can prove they have not asked then I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bratva

Screambowl said:


> *How would you know if they have asked or not? Ever heard of back channel talks?* If you can prove they have not asked then I would appreciate it.



For your heart elevation, this fantasy seems to be good. (Dil ko behlanay kay lye ye khayal acha hai Ghalib). Any talks occured would be for the evacuation of indians from yemen. More than that would be your figment of imagination.


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> For your heart elevation, this fantasy seems to be good. (Dil ko behlanay kay lye ye khayal acha hai Ghalib). Any talks occured would be for the evacuation of indians from yemen. More than that would be your figment of imagination.



Being a think tank you should raise your standard of Posts little higher. I asked you whether you can get some evidence, whether there is any back channels talks taking place or not, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Bratva

Screambowl said:


> Being a think tank you should raise your standard of Posts little higher. I asked you whether you can get some evidence, whether there is any back channels talks taking place or not, that would be appreciated.



Seriously, does back channel talks ever had any evidence of being happening ? Instead of advising me for raising my standards, why don't you post recordings of Back channel talks which prove GCC asked for help ?

*External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has urged the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) to persuade Saudi Arabia to lift the ban on flying through its air space to help stranded Indians in Yemen fly home, said Minister of Diaspora K.C. Joseph. - See more at: *

Lift 'no fly zone' restriction: India urges Saudi Arabia


LOL so much for GCC asking india help in back channel talks. Some posters like to live in fools world. that is confirm.


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> Seriously, does back channel talks ever had any evidence of being happening ? Instead of advising me for raising my standards, why don't you post recordings of Back channel talks which prove GCC asked for help ?






I never said they are happening but I am not ruling them out either  I am not sure. But obviously, taking part in such operation, is not in our Interest because we do not recognize any sunni or shia empires. But we are asking them to allow our flights and call down 'no fly zone'. Thus trying to bring down the tension.


----------



## Serpentine

Situation in Yemen according to Wikipedia. Green: Ansarullah (Houthis). Red: Government and Black: Mostly AQ influenced areas.

March 26 (when operation started)







March 28:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> If it is true then,a ground operation is more likely to happen very soon....


A ground operation will make everything much worse for everyone. They won't deploy ground troops now if they are wise enough and I don't believe they will.

Yemen is a quagmire. Egypt lost 26000 soldiers after its intervention in Yemen in 60s. Yemen is a quagmire for foreign forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Serpentine said:


> Situation in Yemen according to Wikipedia. Green: Ansarullah (Houthis). Red: Government and Black: Mostly AQ influenced areas.
> 
> March 26 (when operation started)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 28:


Wow! Houthis are fast at defeating AQAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Buck

world war 3 in the making


----------



## Dazzler

Al-Kinani said:


> You wouldnt have a country either if it wasnt for the British  .



Totally agreed, bunch of rag tag looters were handed over the hijaz as a trophy of loyalty. What a pity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Falcon29 said:


> Who created these maps? There's no such AQ presence in Yemen. And it's not Houthis alone, most of it is army as well in the green. They have taken heavy casualties around Marib and stalled their ability to advance.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong?why the random attack?
> 
> ولك كس اختك يا ابن الجنس الثالث يا ابن المنتاكة ملعون ابو كس أمك يا ابن الستة وستين رداحة
> 
> ولك الشباب في الجامعة الأردنية بعمان بنيكو مراتك واحد ورا واحد بل دار
> 
> ولك بحط عاصفة الحزم في كس اخت أمك يا شرموطة يا بدو يا ارخص انواع الجواسيس
> 
> خالتك مع عمها، ابوك مع أختك ، اختك مع خالها، مراتك مع ابووها، أمك ركبها كلب وخلال تسعة اشهر طلعتك من طيزها
> 
> ولك سد بوزك لاحسن اطلع أمك من قبرها واشخ عا طيزها
> 
> خبر مراتك اني جاي انيكها في طيزا يا منيوك أنت من الاشكال البنيكو امك وبصو بزازها قدامك
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> ههههههه زعلان يا ابو شخة ولك كس اخت الملكة رانية المنيكو في طيزها ولك هيني قاعد بشخ عا أمك الشرموطة في قبرها
> 
> ابوك حشيلو من قبرو واحط عصاية في طيزو
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> تعال احكي كلمة يا ابن الشرموطة بحشي زبي في طيز اختك يا ارخص انواع الجواسيس، كس اخت الشعب الاردني البدو خرا يخريكو ناس منتاكة هههههه
> 
> اغلب الأردن فلسطنية بنيك اخواتكو كتير ههههه يا ابن كلب حماس داعسة عا راسك وهي داعش بل طريق حنيكوك في طيزك اهرب ولك بسرعة ههههه
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> كس اختكو طول عمركم جواسيس ههههه الشعب الاردني مضحكة، الفلسطينيون اسيادك يا ابو شخة
> 
> يا ابن جنس الثالث
> 
> 
> طلعت حليب من بزاز أمك بشرب ابوك في قبرو ههههههههه
> 
> يلا وين جدتك وجدك الدور عليهم يا ابن الرادحة
> 
> يا عالئلة المنتاكة يا سمعة الخرا بنيك كل بنات اهلك كس اخت اهلك كلهم شراميط
> 
> ابن براطنية بدو يهزم حماس هههههههههه لو فكر فعل إي شي احنا موجودين بل الأردن حنرمي من السطح ونيك ابو الشعب الاردني الرخيص المعفن كس اختكو شافين حالكو عا شو يا بقر هههههه ازبل شعب شفت في حياتي شو قدمتو للعرب غير العملاء ولجنس الثالث ولتخلف هههههه



Please avoid using any language other than English as not every member is familiar with Arabic. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ind4Ever

Irfan Baloch said:


> lol you are funny
> 
> if Pakistan gets involved on Saudi request then many problems we are facing will just vanish, Saudis dont just have deep pockets but they have exceptional diplomatic muscle and say in America which Indians can only dream.
> 
> India will never support Iran because it will loose its biggest customer in the shape of America I bet it wont go beyond a lip service.



How funny is this ? So as per it analysis if Pakistan send it's super army to help Saudi Arabia , UNITED STATES will declare war on Indian invade India ?

I really wonder how people can even think what you have said .

And check this. This is less moronic than your 1st statement. 



> India will never support Iran because it will loose its biggest customer in the shape of America



Do you even aware that India is extremely Powerful at the global stage than Saudis are ? Even Americans and Europeans allowed India to continue its cooperation and trade even heavily after US sanctions which we are against any sanctions on Iran? What do you think is happening here. We support peaceful nuclear deal and let me tell you not Saudis even Americans can't behave with Hindustan in a rude manner . Because we are not Pakistan to get money for killing someone or allow foreign troop to kill our people inside our territory . With or without our will .

And if you think Iranian people will be afraid of country like Pakistan which resides just next to their long term aly and the Asian gaint then good luck with that . 

Iran is right now heavily armed . Back door channels are open with Russians and the chinese. Infact Iran is important to the russians and so chinese than Pakistan then just WOOOOOOOOOW no words .

My simple question can stop Americans from arm twisting you with your Power full Saudis ? 

Iran is our ally . Iran and Russian are strategic partners . India Russian are brothers from different mother . And all help will be sent from India if Any action taken against peaceful Iranian people without any UNSC resolution. 

Read the history or read about other country's power. Looks lik You will faint after knowing what India is capable of at the global arena !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> Will do, just gave him an appetizer he needed.



You will be banned for that.

So much for a 'Muslim', insulting mothers and sisters of others.

PS: delete your posts if you want to avoid that. NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kinani

Dazzler said:


> Totally agreed, bunch of rag tag looters were handed over the hijaz as a trophy of loyalty. What a pity



Most Muslim countries are to an extent, gifts from the Western imperial powers. Pakistan and most of the Arab world included. The only Muslim countries that had truly won their own independence were Turkey, Algeria, Afghanistan and Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Al-Kinani said:


> Most Muslim countries are to an extent, gifts from the Western imperial powers. Pakistan and most of the Arab world included. The only Muslim countries that had truly won their own independence were Turkey, Algeria, Afghanistan and Indonesia.



Pakistan is a gift from west?? You really need a history check mate. When you claim something as outrageous as this, back it up with evidence e or be silent. 

Secondly, pakistan is the only country that came into being on Islam as the basis of two nation theory, while all the rest were just nationalistic rhetoric whether Arab nationalism or turk or Malay etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Mar 29, 2015, SPA -- Southern Yemeni Popular committees taking the side of the legitimate President Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi, managed to retake Aden Airport and chased out Houthis.

Sources related to the Popular Committees pointed out, according to Egyptian MENA news agency, that they retook the airport, in the dawn, pushing Houthis and loyal forces to them out.

The committees have stopped the incursion of Houthis' militia forces, which were advancing from Sabr district, in Lahaj province, heading for Aden from the North, to back up loyal forces positioned, at the airport, however the operation failed and the force have fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

SSG commondos and frigates leaving for yemen (National tv )


----------



## الأعرابي

*Rebellion among Houthi militia ranks in Taez






*

Yemeni security forces in Taez, who had allied themselves with the Houthi militia and supporters of former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, rebelled against orders of marching to Aden, Al Arabiya News Channel reported Sunday citing local sources.

Members of Taez’s military police refused to head to Aden, where the country’s legitimate government has been holding court since the Houthi takeover of Sanaa earlier this year.

Separately, local sources said around 300 Houthi militants – supported by army forces and tanks – stormed the al-Jalila area in the al-Dalea governorate south of Yemen.

The Houthis were met by local armed groups in clashes that left a number of people wounded, Al Arabiya reported citing eyewitness accounts. The militia also managed to take control of military camps from local armed groups.

Sources said scores fled their homes in al-Dalea, as clashes continued in the al-Jalila area between locals and Houthis which left an unidentified number of casualties.

Al Arabiya reported that antiaircraft weapons were fired at Arab coalition warplanes as they flew over the al-Jalila.

Saudi Arabia is leading a 10-state coalition to combat the Houthi’s advancement of Yemen in support of the country’s legitimate President Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi and his government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

*One of Saleh’s sons allegedly wounded in Yemen






*
One of the sons of former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh’s was wounded on Saturday as Saudi-led coalition forces continued for a third day targeting Houthis in the country, according to reports cited by Al Arabiya News Channel. 

It is not known which of Saleh’s two sons - Ahmed and Khaled – was reportedly wounded. 

Reports also said that tribes in Shabwa Province, located to the east of the capital Sanaa, had surrounded the former president, without giving further details. 

Read Al Arabiya News Channel’s exclusive of how Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh tried reaching out to the Saudis to gain immunity by proposing a coup against the Houthis.


.............................
*

Strikes pound Houthi targets in Yemen’s Shabwa






*
Arab coalition airstrikes targeted Shabwa province in southern Yemen on Sunday, where clashes between Houthi militias and armed tribes took place.

The strikes, part of a Saudi-led air campaign dubbed "Operation Decisive Storm," hit the Beihan area in the Shabwa governorate.

Saudi-led airstrikes also struck military targets and weapons depots controlled by Houthi rebels in the Yemeni city of Saada on Sunday, where members of the militia released hundreds of convicted criminals and took control of the Kahlan military camp, Al Arabiya News Channel reported.

Meanwhile, Houthi militants reportedly released 1,800 inmates in Saada and attempted to release prisoners held in Yemen’s central prison and facilities in other cities, the news channel added.

In the hours before the anti-Houthi coalition struck the Kahlan camp, the militia appointed one of its own as head of the camp who was tasked with transferring the weapons outside the facility.

There were also reports on clashes in the city of Aden.

Air strikes by the Saudi-led forces have eliminated most of the ballistic missiles which Houthi fighters captured from Yemen's army, a Saudi military officer said on Saturday.

“We believe we destroyed most of these capabilities," spokesman for the coalition Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri told a news conference in Riyadh.

He also said Houthi militias were no longer in possession of “any jet fighter or any command and control over any airbase or outside the airbases in Yemen,” according to the Saudi Press Agency (SPA).

Asiri told reporters in Riyadh that Operation “Decisive Storm,” launched earlier this week against the Iranian-backed militia, would continue to target missile platforms belonging to the Houthi group.

During the news conference, he displayed a number of video slides showing several of the sites targeted by the alliance forces and noted that no citizens were harmed in the fighting.

He noted that the Houthis were continuing to mobilize toward the Saudi borders and said Apache helicopters belonging to the coalition had struck positions to prevent a buildup of the Shiite fighters.

“The Saudi military will not allow a buildup on the borders,” he said.

He also accused the Houthis of firing mortar bombs on civilian homes as well as fortifying themselves in populated areas, urging Yemeni civilians “to stay away from Houthis’ gatherings and their arms stores.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Coalition says it targeted Sam anti aircraft weapons in 'Makh' port in Taiz Province 

....

Reports of tanks amassing on Saudi border 

.....


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Somebody call 911, the stateless is getting a heart attack..



What's wrong you couldn't respond you bitch?  

Please respond in Arabic so I can wipe the floor with you.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@بلندر

In case that you don't know it then the Arab world is the cradle of civilization. Monotheism originated in Arabia. Every culture and civilization has high and loves. The Arab world was for millenniums the center of the world. Who are you to teach us our history? Most of your civilization was a ripoff of our ancient Semitic civilizations anyway.

Also since when is fire-worship not paganism? At least we had dozens of Christians, Jews (fellow Abrahamic religions) and Hanifs. I don't see how Semitic paganism is worse than fire-worship or other forms of paganism whether they were/are found in Africa or Europe. In fact Semitic paganism was much more peaceful.

@Falcon29

Calm down Hazzy. Those insults are really uncalled for. I don't know why you two are still fighting here 1 year after.


----------



## بلندر

Saif al-Arab said:


> @بلندر
> 
> In case that you don't know it then the Arab world is the cradle of civilization. Monotheism originated in Arabia. Every culture and civilization has high and loves. The Arab world was for millenniums the center of the world. Who are you to teach us our history? Most of your civilization was a ripoff of our ancient Semitic civilizations. In short get lost.
> 
> Also since when is fire-worship not paganism? At least we had dozens of Christians, Jews (fellow Abrahamic religions) and Hanifs.
> 
> @Falcon29
> 
> Calm down Hazzy. Those insults are really uncalled for. I don't know why you two are still fighting here 1 year after.



I'm talking about era of Great prophet ... so don't try to confuse others .... maybe you had civilization but in the end , it turn to Jahaliyah clivization and only a man as holy and pure and capable as Rasul Allah could save you .... I can say you are going to have another Jahalyah civilization in upcoming years ( or century ) ...

so instead of saying bullshits about others , just look at yourself without your racism glasses ... and honestly , I don't have time to wast for answering like of you ... you are sectarian , racist , arrogance and ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

He's one of those Jordanians who look down at my people as second class people. Look what he said to me yesterday. Trust me I know his type, they're full of themselves for nothing. Last time he used insults against my family. I didn't respond in a bad way. He was going around saying he made me cry. Even though I know many times worse more insults than him. 

And I just used the beginining of them. 

You can tell how buthurt he is over it. 

If he says one more thing against my people I will use insults he's never heard of before from another universe.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@بلندر

I always stick to facts in every single debate. That's why people hardly ever can argue against what I write and resort to trolling or nonsense just like you just did.
What I wrote is correct. I guess that you missed "high and lows". Unlike you I have studied the history of my region extremely closely. Not that but nearby regions to (Europe, Africa and Asia) from the Neolithic period until the modern age.

As I said I don't need a Farsi to teach my regions history.

I suggest that you worry about the "holy" Arab Mullah's that are ruling you. After all they are representatives of your "Hidden Imam" that apparently still hides in some basement in Iraq.

Now let the big boys here speak about Yemen which you have no clue about. Then you stick to Mullah affairs. Do we have a deal here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rawalpindi88

yemenakhbar(d0t)com(slash)yemen-news(slash)162031(d0t)html

*
Houthis capture large amount of Saudi equipment as Saudi soldiers runaway*


Reports on twitter that the houthis are preparing for invading KSA! Is this true.

The link is in arabic, can someone please translate it?

@Saif al-Arab please help


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> He's one of those Jordanians who look down at my people as second class people. Look what he said to me yesterday. Trust me I know his type, they're full of themselves for nothing. Last time he used insults against my family. I didn't respond in a bad way. He was going around saying he made me cry. Even though I know many times worse more insults than him.
> 
> And I just used the beginining of them.
> 
> You can tell how buthurt he is over it.
> 
> If he says one more thing against my people I will use insults he's never heard of before from another universe.



It's not my table as we say. As I wrote I like you both and I am not taking sides. What I don't like is when two brothers are fighting and this kind of language. I might myself write "clown" and other smaller insults when I see it fit but those are considered normal here on PDF. I would never insult family, mother's etc. Just avoid it as it degrades your character. I am being honest here.

I know that you are against people who are speaking out against Hamas and Gaza and I understand where you are coming from to an extent as many are ignorant but you should counter them (if you disagree) in a better way.

Let us just discuss Yemen here.

Threads like this one should be in the Arab section of the forum. Far fewer clowns there.



Rawalpindi88 said:


> yemenakhbar(d0t)com(slash)yemen-news(slash)162031(d0t)html
> 
> *
> Houthis capture large amount of Saudi equipment as Saudi soldiers runaway*
> 
> 
> Reports on twitter that the houthis are preparing for invading KSA! Is this true.
> 
> The link is in arabic, can someone please translate it?
> 
> @Saif al-Arab please help



No, it's not. Rather follow the official channels than Twitter. Anyway I am on my phone but when I get back I will watch what is going on live. If you know Arabic you can easily find streams on the internet where there is news coverage 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rawalpindi88

Saif al-Arab said:


> No it's not.



No, but what does the link say? I got it from a english forum. Someone translated it but i doubt its real translation.


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

Has nothing to do with Hamas. It's about his unprovoked degrading of my people. Like I said he treats us as second class even though I can bash his people so harshly. 

As for Hamas and Gaza, he's says we're stateless. Now let any Jew, westerner or Arab try coming into Gaza and we will crush his skull. Unlike Jordan which military general was on live tv telling the world they surrender and got raped by Israel. Gaza alone is more independent than his joke country. Anyways, get back on topic. I didn't start this fight. He should keep my people out of mention.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rawalpindi88 said:


> No, but what does the link say? I got it from a english forum. Someone translated it but i doubt its real translation.



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's my reaction to that "article". It's nonsense. As I wrote follow the official channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rawalpindi88

Saif al-Arab said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's my reaction to that "article". It's nonsense. As I wrote follow the official channels.



I dont understand arabic so I dont know whats actually written in that article. Anyways can you please give me the official link?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Has nothing to do with Hamas. It's about his unprovoked degrading of my people. Like I said he treats us as second class even though I can bash his people so harshly.
> 
> As for Hamas and Gaza, he's says we're stateless. Now let any Jew, westerner or Arab try coming into Gaza and we will crush his skull. Unlike Jordan which military general was on live tv telling the world they surrender and got raped by Israel. Gaza alone is more independent than his joke country. Anyways, get back on topic. I didn't start this fight. He should keep my people out of mention.



I consider both Palestine and Jordan to be brotherly people and countries. I cannot be against any Arab country or people. I am not like certain Arabs that demonize Arabs that don't agree with their political views or whole Arab countries and their people because they are against the rulers of Arab country x or y. I don't care about sects or religion either on this front. It seems that peace between you is as likely as peace in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

بلندر said:


> sorry guy but did you forget that Allah had to sent his greatest Prophet to save you from you Jahaliyah , in fact when Roman and Persian were able to make their own civilization , you arab were able to make Jahaliyah civilization .... it wasn't just era of Jahlyah but it was Jahaliyah civilization ... but for sure you are proud of it ...
> 
> for people who don't know ---> Jahaliyah = idiotism,stupidity



Stupidity? My ancestors invented writing, irrigation, the wheel, astronomy, literature and the concept of minutes that consists of 60 seconds and hour that consists of 60 minutes. You nomads adopted our system in everything when your non-civilised ancestors invaded babylon so much they made it their capital. History repeats itself now you use our semitic alphabet. You hate Arabs yet you say *Eshq* when you speak of love which is an ARABIC word. You greet each others with *Salam,* *Sobeh/Asr bekheir* which are ARABIC. Hell, you say *mo'afagh and *khod *haviz *which is also ARABIC.

Why copy us in everything if we're so stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

I noticed that posters are posting news without giving the sources. Most sources are Al Arabiya which is generally very unreliable specially in a crisis such as this.

Whenever I search the All Arabiya in other sources, I don't find them. It would be more useful to be more honest with posting news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frosty said:


> Stupidity? My ancestors invented writing, irrigation, the wheel, astronomy, literature and the concept of minutes that consists of 60 seconds and hour that consists of 60 minutes. You nomads adopted our system in everything when your non-civilised ancestors invaded babylon so much they made it their capital. History repeats itself now you use our semitic alphabet. You hate Arabs yet you say *Eshq* when you speak of love which is an ARABIC word. You greet each others with *Salam,* *Sobeh/Asr bekheir* which are ARABIC. Hell, you say *mo'afagh and *khod *haviz *which is also ARABIC.
> 
> Why copy us in everything if we're so stupid?



I don't understand why we Arab users here and elsewhere (real life too) waste our precious life and the time we have left on this earth with those morons. They are sticking to us like mosquitos to humans in the summer somewhere in Finland. Fucking annoying. Like they want our attention all the time. The sheer ignorance too yet they want to appear like sophisticated and enlightened people. What a joke. Why don't they and their Mullah's not leave us alone? We don't have to be enemies or love each other. Just leave us alone and stop meddling in our internal affairs. I don't know what it is. It must be the 1400 year old trauma that still defines them.



Rawalpindi88 said:


> I dont understand arabic so I dont know whats actually written in that article. Anyways can you please give me the official link?



I just entered that link on my phone. I cannot post any links here yet. Don't have the "rights" yet. In short it is not genuine news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Frosty said:


> Stupidity? My ancestors invented writing, irrigation, the wheel, astronomy, literature and the concept of minutes that consists of 60 seconds and hour that consists of 60 minutes. You nomads adopted our system in everything when your non-civilised ancestors invaded babylon so much they made it their capital. History repeats itself now you use our semitic alphabet. You hate Arabs yet you say *Eshq* when you speak of love which is an ARABIC word. You greet each others with *Salam,* *Sobeh/Asr bekheir* which are ARABIC. Hell, you say *mo'afagh and *khod *haviz *which is also ARABIC.
> 
> Why copy us in everything if we're so stupid?



just go and reread Islamic history ... you were belong to Arab Jahliyah ( and this is really well proven specially in Sunni books ) and you were worst of humanity till Allah decide to show his power and his kindness to humanity and save you by sending Rasul Allah to you ... so don't try to fool yourself ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Rawalpindi88 said:


> yemenakhbar(d0t)com(slash)yemen-news(slash)162031(d0t)html
> 
> *
> Houthis capture large amount of Saudi equipment as Saudi soldiers runaway*
> 
> 
> Reports on twitter that the houthis are preparing for invading KSA! Is this true.
> 
> The link is in arabic, can someone please translate it?
> 
> @Saif al-Arab please help


Invade Saudi? houthis? try a better joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A.Rafay said:


> Invade Saudi? houthis? try a better joke!



You should have listened to Khaled al-Madani's (one of the Houthi spokesmen) speech where he threatened KSA, Egypt and all the Arab and Muslim countries that have taken part in the coalition so far. The Houthi's to my surprise have adopted identical slogans to those we have heard for 36 years in a row in Iran. "Death to USA, West, Israel" etc. chants. Yet they never touch them (don't have the balls or abilities) but instead spread their terrorism in the Arab world among mostly Muslims.

Apparently those are the people that our Farsi "friends" here claim will safe Yemen.

P.S.: He was high on qat.




What did I told you Hazzy? Not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

بلندر said:


> just go and reread Islamic history ... you were belong to Arab Jahliyah ( and this is really well proven specially in Sunni books ) and you were worst of humanity till Allah decide to show his power and his kindness to humanity and save you by sending Rasul Allah to you ... so don't try to fool yourself ...



We were Christians. You fail to understand that all Quraish are Arabs and not All Arabs are Quraish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dazzler said:


> Please avoid using any language other than English as not every member is familiar with Arabic.
> 
> Thanks


the post you quoted was full of filthy expressions. he has been retired out for some time now.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Madali said:


> I noticed that posters are posting news without giving the sources. Most sources are Al Arabiya which is generally very unreliable specially in a crisis such as this.
> 
> Whenever I search the All Arabiya in other sources, I don't find them. It would be more useful to be more honest with posting news.



Why is Al-Arabiya unreliable? Have they ever misreported anything? Al-Arabiya is not Farsnews, PissTV, Al-Alam and other propaganda channels. Al-Arabiya is a widely respected channel that is watched by millions upon millions of people. Not only that it has won several international journalism awards.They report "unpleasant" news from KSA all the time and are liberals. Not even based in KSA but UAE.

Al-Arabiya reports directly from official sources.

Unlike claiming that 10.000 Saudi Arabian and coalition forces have died and that 1 million fighter jets have been shot down and half as many pilots taken alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Somebody call 911, the stateless is getting a heart attack..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus


dealt with already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and all people in the Arab world are Semites or Hamites.

Arabia is the oldest inhabited area on the planet outside of nearby East Africa/Horn of Africa and is home to some of the oldest civilizations on the planet and continuously inhabited cities.

Arabic culture and heritage is the most influential culture and civilization in the Muslim world. So is the Arabic language.

Persia was influenced heavily by Semites on every front for centuries. Be it religion, language, alphabet, architecture, cuisine, military etc. in Pre-Islamic times.

Just like Persia was heavily influenced by the Semitic Arabs who invaded it 1400 years ago and changed its entity forever.

Better come to terms with those historical facts above because they won't change no matter how much you cry.

End of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> the post you quoted was full of filthy expressions. he has been retired out for some time now.



The dick measuring contest of Pagan Arab Vs fire-worshipper Persian times has started again. Would you clear up these from last couple pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Arab world is the cradle of civilization and all people in the Arab world are Semites or Hamites.
> 
> Arabia is the oldest inhabited area on the planet outside of nearby East Africa/Horn of Africa and is home to some of the oldest civilizations on the planet and continuously inhabited cities.
> 
> Arabic culture and heritage is the most influential culture and civilization in the Muslim world. So is the Arabic language.
> 
> Persia was influenced heavily by Semites on every front for centuries. Be it religion, language, alphabet, architecture, cuisine, military etc. in Pre-Islamic times.
> 
> Just like Persia was heavily influenced by the Semitic Arabs who invaded it 1400 years ago and changed its entity forever.
> 
> Better come to terms with those facts above.
> 
> End of story.



What happened to your facts? You had to swollow hard, didn't you?

edited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Daneshmand said:


> \
> 
> 
> Stupid post.
> 
> Writing was invented in Africa and later in Egypt, and had nothing to do with you. It was later on Phoenicians who standardized alphabets for the first time.
> 
> First irrigation system was built on Nile river. Had nothing do with you. Those people were living in Africa and speaking a different language and followed different customs than your ancestors.
> 
> Wheel in all probability was invented on steppes of Eurasia with its depictions still surviving on stones. It was not by your ancestors.
> 
> Astronomy was invented in Africa and much improved on by Greeks.
> 
> Literature? You gotta be kidding me. Ancient Chinese, Indian, Roman and Greek literature are rich and powerful (even today). Arabic literature came much later and its impact is negligible.
> 
> Division of time into minutes and seconds was done in Africa and Egypt by people who had no connection with your ancestors.
> 
> These tales that you create for yourselves are funny to the rest of the world. Only you can take them seriously.
> 
> This is what Ibn Khaldun after his extensive research writes of your ancestors:
> 
> *"Bedouin Arabs dominate only of the plains, because they are, by their savage nature, people of pillage and corruption. They pillage everything that they can take without fighting or taking risks, then flee to their refuge in the wilderness, and do not stand and do battle unless in self-defense. So when they encounter any difficulty or obstacle, they leave it alone and look for easier prey. And tribes well-fortified against them on the slopes of the hills escape their corruption and destruction, because they prefer not to climb hills, nor expend effort, nor take risks. Whereas plains, when they can reach them due to lack of protection and weakness of the state, are spoils for them and morsels for them to eat, which they will keep despoiling and raiding and conquering with ease until their people are defeated, then imitate them with mutual conflict and political decline, until their civilization is destroyed."
> *



History of Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I speak world known and agreed on facts. Take your *BS* somewhere else. You've made a complete fool of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Bratva said:


> The dick measuring contest of Pagan Arab Vs fire-worshipper Persian times has started again. Would you clear up these from last couple pages



The Farsis can't deal with history and are meddling in internal Arab affairs 24/7. That 1400 year old trauma that was the Muslim Arab conquest of their entity that occupied ancient Semitic lands have given them an obsession that is incurable.

We can't do much until they leave their current religion, culture, language and other practices. But even if they do they will realize that much of their pre-Islamic culture was heavily influenced by other Semites (Assyrians, Babylonians) on the same fronts.

Tough luck I say. They should have stayed in the Central Asian Steppe (Google Andronovo) - their ancestral lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Why is Al-Arabiya unreliable? Have they ever misreported anything? Al-Arabiya is not Farsnews, PissTV, Al-Alam and other propaganda channels. Al-Arabiya is a widely respected channel that is watched by millions upon millions of people. Not only that it has won several international journalism awards.They report "unpleasant" news from KSA all the time and are liberals. Not even based in KSA but UAE.



Its obvious from different articles from various times how unreliable Al Arabiya is, specially when it comes to Saudi. 

Obviously, if there is an article in Farsnews about Iran which is not reported anywhere else, then it should not be trusted either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Frosty said:


> History of Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I speak world known and agreed on facts. Take your *BS* somewhere else. You've made a complete fool of yourself.



Oh so Mesopotamia is now part of your history? What happened to Arabia? I thought that was the cradle of civilization!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Farsis can't deal with history and are meddling in internal Arab affairs 24/7. That 1400 year old trauma that was the Muslim Arab conquest of their entity that occupied ancient Semitic lands have given them an obsession that is not incurable.



Both Farsi and Arabs needs to get through their head, It was the miracle of Islam and Nusrah from Allah Subhan o Tallah that He provided to Arabs victories over Persia and Persian should feel proud Allah blessed them with Islam. Were Arabs able to conquer Persia before Allah sent Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) among people of hijaz ? Islam was Allah gift to both Arabs and Persian. Whatever occurred isn't the birthright of both parties nor they can claim ownership of anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Bratva said:


> Both Farsi and Arabs needs to get through their death, It was the miracle of Islam and Nusrah from Allah Subhan o Tallah that He provided to Arabs victories over Persia and Persian should feel provide Allah blessed them with Islam. Were Arabs able to conquer Persia before Allah sent Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) among people of hijaz ? Islam was Allah gift to both Arabs and Persian. Whatever occurred isn't the birthright of both of the parties nor they can claim ownership of anything.



The Iranian plateau was a wasteland outside of Khuzestan (Elam) which originally lies next to Iraq and Eastern Arabia and culturally was closer to those regions than anything else in today's Iran. Nobody was interested in conquering it. All the main civilization centers were located in the Arab/Semitic world (Yemen, Eastern Arabia, Levant, Egypt, Mesopotamia).
On the other hand they were very interested in conquering/occupying areas in the Arab world from Yemen to Egypt although it only lasted for a very short time and they did not influence much.

Rather the influence always went the other way around mostly.

As I wrote then they are the ones that have a grudge. Not us. We were not the ones that were completed conquered and influenced on all those fronts.

They themselves have to figure out whether they want to follow Islam or whether they want to return to their paganism. The ball is in their field. I personally don't care what they believe in. Their agenda is clear when it comes to the Arab world. They want to avenge their trauma. A blind man can see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Bratva said:


> Both Farsi and Arabs needs to get through their head, It was the miracle of Islam and Nusrah from Allah Subhan o Tallah that He provided to Arabs victories over Persia and Persian should feel proud Allah blessed them with Islam. Were Arabs able to conquer Persia before Allah sent Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) among people of hijaz ? Islam was Allah gift to both Arabs and Persian. Whatever occurred isn't the birthright of both of the parties nor they can claim ownership of anything.



What you see at display here is Islam as these people have always believed in bro... They see it as their export and a tool for them to control others and bring benefit to themselves... they see it as their racket, so to speak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kinani said:


> I think you're being far too generous towards them. Our regime is a hypocritical snake and is embarrassing the hell out of us. Unfortunately they have mastered the art of political intrigue and they dont seem like they will leave anytime soon.


BTW, the quoted comment not mine I don't know why it has my name tag?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Ground invasion is becoming likely, Saudis are clearing way through howitzers. @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

bozorgmehr said:


> Oh so Mesopotamia is now part of your history? What happened to Arabia? I thought that was the cradle of civilization!



Are you for real? how ignorant a person can be?

Here's some news for ya. Arab is not a race but a language. Todays Arabs are Greeks Africans Babylonians and egyptions and even Berbers. I'm an Arab for that i speak Arabic but my ancestors have always lived in Mesopotamia and spoke Aramaic and Akkadian before that and we are all Semites.

Let's see how much of a fool you can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bozorgmehr

Frosty said:


> Are you for real? how ignorant a person can be?
> 
> Here's some news for ya. Arab is not a race but a language. Todays Arabs are Greeks Africans Babylonians and egyptions and even Berbers. I'm an Arab for that i speak Arabic but my ancestors have always lived in Mesopotamia.
> 
> Let's see how much of a fool you can be.



OK let's see, today Iraqis, Syrians and Lebanese speak Arabic, so it allows a Saudi to take credit for their ancient civilizations, when they didn't speak Arabic?

With your deductive reasoning, it's no surprise everything you touch turns to sh!t!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Bratva said:


> Both Farsi and Arabs needs to get through their head, It was the miracle of Islam and Nusrah from Allah Subhan o Tallah that He provided to Arabs victories over Persia and Persian should feel proud Allah blessed them with Islam. Were Arabs able to conquer Persia before Allah sent Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) among people of hijaz ? Islam was Allah gift to both Arabs and Persian. Whatever occurred isn't the birthright of both parties nor they can claim ownership of anything.




For me any arab feeling proud of arab ancesstory and not of islamic ancestory is like saying they are feeling proud of abu jahal being there fore father rather than prophet mohammad (PBUH).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

bozorgmehr said:


> OK let's see, today Iraqis, Syrians and Lebanese speak Arabic, so it allows a Saudi to take credit for their ancient civilizations, when they didn't speak Arabic?
> 
> With your deductive reasoning, it's no surprise everything you touch turns to sh!t!!!!



Being a Saudi is not a race either please continue to show how stupid you are. We have Saudis that are Africans. Can not an American Persian be proud of Persia? oh no too bad hes an American

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Frosty said:


> Are you for real? how ignorant a person can be?
> 
> Here's some news for ya. Arab is not a race but a language. Todays Arabs are Greeks Africans Babylonians and egyptions and even Berbers. I'm an Arab for that i speak Arabic but my ancestors have always lived in Mesopotamia and spoke Aramaic and Akkadian before that and we are all Semites.
> 
> Let's see how much of a fool you can be.



He does not understand that all modern day Arabs are basically Semites or Hamites (two connected groups of peoples) and that all Semites originate on the Arabian Peninsula. Akkadians, Babylonians, Assyrians all originated on the Arabian Peninsula and migrated to NEARBY Mesopotamia and Levant. *There is no such thing as a pure Arab. Never was. We don't even know where the first Arabs appeared other than it was in the ancient Near East. Some say Yemen some say Southern Mesopotamia some say Levant. The first recorded description of the word Arab (about 3000 years ago) comes from an Assyrian inscription in an area between Northern Arabia, Levant and Mesopotamia.*

Even the Sumerians (who established themselves in nearby Southern Iraq) are believed to have originated in modern-day Eastern Arabia (google *Ubaid period*) which is also a stone throw away from Southern Iraq. Those are widely accepted theories among linguistics, historians and geneticists. But let them live in ignorance. We know OUR history better than some outsiders. Even the Marsh Arabs who are believed to be the closest modern day relatives of the Sumerians cluster with people of the Peninsula more than any other. Coincidence? Don't think so.

Serach on "*In search of the genetic footprints of Sumerians: a survey of Y-chromosome and mtDNA variation in the Marsh Arabs of Iraq*"*.*

Not to say that the first human populations that ever existed in the ME (outside of the ME regions in Africa) many many thousands of years ago before any recorded civilization were found in today's Arabia.

They also don't understand that millions of Saudi Arabians have ancestral ties to all nearby regions and vice versa. DNA have long confirmed this. I myself have Iraqi ancestry on my father's side as do millions of others and vice versa.

@Frosty why do you even bother? Read what I wrote earlier brother. MOD EDIT: DELETED racist comment in otherwise good informative post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

*DESPITE REPEATED REQUESTS AND WARNINGS *


certain members continued to exchange expletives and used inappropriate language against each other so I am closing the thread temporarily to clean it up.
other members who want to argue within the civilized manner are requested to bear with me while I delete offensive content and deal with repeat offenders

rest assured I will ensure that people are barred from participating who lack basic social skills and resort to insults to put their point across either to provoke a response or to retaliate to something provocative. 



Horus said:


> Ground invasion is becoming likely, Saudis are clearing way through howitzers. @Oscar


seems like only the "non" middle easterns are interested in staying on topic. the real sons of the soil are busy checking the size of their manhood.

I keenly following the Pakistani evacuation, fight PIA flight has taken few hundred stranded Pakistanis and our Naval ship is also on the way. I hope our Pakistanis are safely repatriated and nothing tragic happens to them "forcing"/ convincing Pakistan to reconsider its decision.



Saif al-Arab said:


> I consider both Palestine and Jordan to be brotherly people and countries. I cannot be against any Arab country or people. I am not like certain Arabs that demonize Arabs that don't agree with their political views or whole Arab countries and their people because they are against the rulers of Arab country x or y. I don't care about sects or religion either on this front. It seems that peace between you is as likely as peace in the ME.


if you could just reconsider your POV re the Persians then that will be much appropriated


Oscar said:


> *Why the heck are the Iranians shipping age old Hawk systems that take ages to set up? *
> Or perhaps that is all that they can ship with the condition of their own military and economy.
> A better option would have been MANPADs or the like.


when you have a clueless Clerics making military and foreign policy decisions then thats the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@Oscar

What Hawks are you talking about? We didn't ship any Hawks to any country including Yemen.


----------



## raptor22

*How Yemen was once Egypt’s Vietnam*








On Friday, Yemen's President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi arrived at the Egyptian seaside town of Sharm el-Sheik on a plane from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. The smiling Hadi, who was about to attend a session of the Arab League, now presumably feels safer abroad, among his regional counterparts, than he would in Yemen.

Earlier in the week, Hadi was forced to flee the approaching Houthi rebel forces, who had already taken the country's capital Sanaa last year and were now eyeing the southern coastal city of Aden, where Hadi and the tattered remnants of his government had taken sanctuary.

A Saudi-led bombing campaign against the Houthis has escalated what was a civil war into a regional conflagration, pitting the Saudis and a host of Sunni Arab states against the rebel forces marshaled by the Houthis, who have Iranian backing. Egypt already dispatched a number of warships toward Aden; Egyptian officials have talked up the prospects of sending in troops should a ground invasion take place.

In the 1960s, Egypt entered into a long, costly quagmire in Yemen. The Egyptian president at the time, Gamal Abdel Nasser, a secular autocrat and a champion of pan-Arabism, chose to intervene in Yemen in support of a republican coup led by military officers seeking to oust the country's monarchy in 1962. Nasser himself came to power the decade prior on the back of an officers' coup which overthrew Egypt's fusty constitutional monarchy. Now, he wanted to help a neighboring Arab nation follow in Egypt's mold.

But Saudi Arabia was set against this state of affairs and sought to return Yemen's ruling Imam to the throne, and pumped in arms and money to royalist militias. Ironically, these included many tribesmen from the Shiite Zaydi sect, which now forms the backbone of the Houthi rebellion the Saudis are so desperate to quash.

The tens of thousands of soldiers Egypt sent in as an expeditionary force into Yemen soon found themselves on the front line of a civil war, taking the lead in the defense of Yemeni republicanism. What followed was a long, difficult conflict that ground on for nearly a decade.

According to one historian's account, Yemen proved to be "a hive of wasps" for the Egyptians, who were unable defeat the well-equipped and well-funded royalist forces. The Saudis, Jordanians and the British -- who were still running a colonial protectorate around Aden -- all provided assistance to the royalists. The Egyptians, meanwhile, received tacit support from the Soviet Union.

Western media at the time painted the intervention as a classic blunder in a woebegone, faraway land. Nasser has "lavished ill-spared funds and fighting men on the backward, arid republic of Yemen," wrote Time in 1964.

"In this terrain," the New Republic explained with Orientalist relish in 1963, "the slow-moving Nile Valley peasant has proved a poor match for the barefoot, elusive tribesmen armed only with rifle and jambiya -- the vast, curved, razor-sharp dagger which every male Yemeni wears in his belt."

At the peak of deployments, Nasser committed as many as 70,000 Egyptian soldiers to Yemen. After the war's end in 1970, Yemen remained a republic, but Egypt had paid a terrible price: More than 10,000 Egyptian soldiers died and the country ran up massive war debts. The conflict has been dubbed "Egypt's Vietnam," and is cited as one of the reasons why the Egyptian military suffered such a withering defeat in the Six-Day War with Israel in 1967.

Now, it serves as a cautionary tale more for the Saudis than the Egyptians, whose participation in "Operation Decisive Storm," writes Egyptian blogger Nervana Mahhmoud, "is more a simple acknowledgment that the leadership in Cairo cannot afford to say no to Saudi Arabia." The kingdom has doled out billions of dollars in aid to the government of Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sissi, a military officer who threw out the country's elected Islamists in 2013.

"Decisive Storm is not an operation to stabilize Yemen," writes Mahmoud. "It is an operation to restore the Saudis’ eroded pride in the face of Iran’s growing dominance in the region." There's no guarantee, though, that the current Saudi-led offensive will bring about the status quo its royals desire.

As has been the case often in Yemen's history, foreign adventures rarely go as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> Ground invasion is becoming likely, Saudis are clearing way through howitzers. @Oscar



This will be a very Saudi operation then. I think there is a high chance that Aden may fall to the Houthis so the Saudis(who do not possess an amphibious force or have not planned for one) may be looking to simply mow through all the way from Sanaa to Aden. and remove rebel control from these areas. That way they will not only secure the civilians coming through; they will also secure key strategic points within Yemen.



Serpentine said:


> @Oscar
> 
> What Hawks are you talking about? We didn't ship any Hawks to any country including Yemen.



I was mistaken( have mentioned it in a later post). Those were Sa-6 launchers in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

@Horus @Oscar 

Today Decisive Storm spokesman said that there is no plan for big ground operation till the moment.
Leader of Pro-President Hadi loyalists in Aden in an interview with Al-Jazeera Arabic today said that most of the city is under their control.

Personally, I don't think there would be any Ground Operation nor should it be at the short term at least.
Let Yemenis defend their country & fight their battle, it will last more time but it is much more effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

MadDog said:


> Lol, what a joke, you're dumber buddy, I always had this debate with my persian friends in canada, How the hell can you change the ethnicity of an entire race, Iranians include Persians, Baloch, Kurds, Arabs (khuzestan), Turkmen, Lurs and Turkish tribal groups such as Qashqai, each respective group have their independent identity, Persians are 65% of Iranian poppulation, Persian is an ethnicity, a dominant ethnicity, which had ruled an empire in the past , Iranian is a nationality.
> 
> In Pak, there are many more ethnic groups, Baloch, Pushtun, Sindhi, Punjabi, Kashmiri, Saraeki, Gilgiti, Makrani, Hazara, Hindkowans, Potohari, etc to name a few, but Punjabis are 40-50%, this doesnt mean every person in Pakistan is a Punjabi, Punjabi is just a dominant ethnicity.
> So its better not live in the past , learn to live in the present.



That is because you are oblivious to history. Pakistan is not a good comparison in this case because it is not as old as Iran.

In short and in interest of thread not to be derailed just a few historical points:

Iran has always been Iran and Iranians have always been Iranians.

But since the antiquity, starting with Greeks and Romans, Iran was called Persia and Iranians were called Persians by Europeans. No body in Iran called himself Persian then and no body calls himself Persian in Iran now. No body in Iran calls Iran, Persia. Not even a single Iranian.

In 1930's Iran tried to correct this European misunderstanding of Iran, by officially requesting European governments and diplomats to replace the Persia and Persian with correct names of Iran and Iranians. Europeans obliged but in their wickedness, tried to show that Iran has "disowned" its historical heritage and old Persia is no more and the new Iran is a new creation having no claim to a past and a glorious history.

Iran then decreed that in foreign relations, both Iran and Persia can be used interchangeably.

The situation has continued till date, until the massive anti-Iran propaganda started in 1980's, so some Iranians in West, in order to protect themselves against public judgement on streets started to use Persia and Persian when communicating with you and other foreigners in order to protect themselves (physically, emotionally, politically, etc etc).

The technique works since most of the world is ignorant and does not know the historical points I have written above.

The same Iranian whom you have talked to and calls himself Persian, when he is talking in Parsi, calls himself Irani.

I hope I have remedied your ignorance on this matter.

PS. Since I do not want to derail this thread, if you want to ask anything more, you are welcome to use, Iranian Chill thread and get help there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@Irfan Baloch

Feel free to lock trolls out of this thread. We want a serious discussion.


----------



## Daneshmand

Oscar said:


> This will be a very Saudi operation then. I think there is a high chance that Aden may fall to the Houthis so the Saudis(who do not possess an amphibious force or have not planned for one) may be looking to simply mow through all the way from Sanaa to Aden. and remove rebel control from these areas. That way they will not only secure the civilians coming through; they will also secure key strategic points within Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> I was mistaken( have mentioned it in a later post). Those were Sa-6 launchers in the picture.



Highly unlikely for such a move to be successful. Zaidis are fierce fighters. They are very much like the Pathans of your tribal areas. Have always fought and always won. They fight slow and long term. An organized military can not match them.

Many have tried in past. Ottomans tried and were defeated. British tried to subjugate them and failed. Egyptian tried and failed. Saudis will fail too.


----------



## SQ8

Daneshmand said:


> Highly unlikely for such a move to be successful. Zaidis are fierce fighters. They are very much like the Pathans of your tribal areas. Have always fought and always won. They fight slow and long term. An organized military can not match them.
> 
> Many have tried in past. Ottomans tried and were defeated. British tried to subjugate them and failed. Egyptian tried and failed. Saudis will fail too.



Yet today the terrorists in FATA of which Pathans form a large part are being beaten back slowly. And Unlike the Houthis they have an advantage of inhospitable terrain and yet they are being beaten back.


----------



## Gasoline

‫قصف المنطقة العسكرية في مآرب من قبل التحالف العربي‬‎ - YouTube

I can't embed some of YouTube vids ? I don't know what's the problem.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Madali said:


> I noticed that posters are posting news without giving the sources. Most sources are Al Arabiya which is generally very unreliable specially in a crisis such as this.
> 
> Whenever I search the All Arabiya in other sources, I don't find them. It would be more useful to be more honest with posting news.


thanks for coming back to the topic instead of arguing which race and language is better than the other
re your question I doubt if you will find a universally acceptable news source.

just like you are questioning Al Arabia and potentially CNN or maybe BBC/ AL Jazira ... others will reject Press TV or RT News. this is such a complex conflict that a neutral source or country will be hard to find and those that will be truly neutral wont really care what happens. when i visit other sites, the people say that people of Middle east should kill each other for all they care

so fare this is what we know. the Saudi led airstrikes have been devastating but not decisive, yes they have crippled the air defences and they control the skies but rebels are still clinging on. ground offensive will be the decider 
I pray for early resolution before any more bloodshed



Daneshmand said:


> Highly unlikely for such a move to be successful. Zaidis are fierce fighters. They are very much like the Pathans of your tribal areas. Have always fought and always won. They fight slow and long term. An organized military can not match them.
> 
> Many have tried in past. Ottomans tried and were defeated. British tried to subjugate them and failed. Egyptian tried and failed. Saudis will fail too.


problem is probably Zaidies and specially Pathans live in the insignificant areas that never interested the empires .. they were like the badlands not worth the effort so they were left alone.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

@Falcon29 please update us with latest situation


----------



## Daneshmand

Oscar said:


> Yet today the terrorists in FATA of which Pathans form a large part are being beaten back slowly. And Unlike the Houthis they have an advantage of inhospitable terrain and yet they are being beaten back.



Not really a good comparison on your part. The reason, they are being beaten in FATA or PATA (please note that not yet completely beaten) is because, you are fighting a common enemy there. An ideology that is as foreign to them as it is to Pakistan military. In fact Pathans had initially tried to form a united stand with military in 2000's but were rejected eg. in Dara Adam Khil or in Khyber areas. They were actually abandoned by military. 

Try beating their identity and you will be surprised.

Zaidis here are fighting for their identity vs. a military that believes in Takfir. The mere fact that you are calling them "terrorists" only makes them more determined to carry on. Since they have no other avenue. They have been a political force in that land for the past 1000 years. Calling them "terrorists" today, will not make them irrelevant or evaporate their zeal to live. Because they know. That they either have to keep fighting or they will have to live under Isis/AQ supported by Saudis.



Irfan Baloch said:


> problem is probably Zaidies and specially Pathans live in the insignificant areas that never interested the empires .. they were like the badlands not worth the effort so they were left alone.



Not really. Historically, centuries back, Yemen was important because it was the only coffee exporter in the world. 

Today it is important since it sits across Bab-al-Mandeb making it a strategic choke-point for traffic across Suez. That is if you do not wan to circumnavigate Africa, Yemen is important to you.

But most importantly it is its potential to destablize Saudi Arabia the world's largest oil exporter and the kingpin of American policy in the region that makes Yemen interesting to watch. 

The Saudi provinces across Yemen are populated by Ismaili Shias. On Yemen side it is the Zaidis Shias. And almost all of Saudis oil is in areas populated by 12er Shias. 

That makes it interesting. 

It is a war between Najd and Yemen. Has always been. It is history continuing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Decisive Storm said:


> @Horus @Oscar
> 
> Today Decisive Storm spokesman said that there is no plan for big ground operation till the moment.
> Leader of Pro-President Hadi loyalists in Aden in an interview with Al-Jazeera Arabic today said that most of the city is under their control.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there would be any Ground Operation nor should it be at the short term at least.
> Let Yemenis defend their country & fight their battle, it will last more time but it is much more effective.



No boots on the ground = no victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

Horus said:


> No boots on the ground = no victory.


The border towns of Saudi are on high alert with skirmishes near the border going on... it is some time before the rebels attack the border and Pakistan will have to oblige with boots on ground.

Arab leaders agree to form a united military force, starting with 40,000 troops
@Horus boots on the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

We demand Saudi boots on the ground... yallah


----------



## SQ8



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gufi

Oscar said:


>


This picture has changed in terms of Yemen... Saudi has come directly into the conflict leaving proxies to a side..... While Iran can not deploy its airforce or navy Saudi and the other GCC countries have done that... A clear change in plans... with boots on ground being trained by Pakistani instructors as we speak things will change...
Till now the air strikes have targeted air bases, military bases, and missile silos with heavy artillery now being targeted


----------



## Bratva

Gufi said:


> The border towns of Saudi are on high alert with skirmishes near the border going on... it is some time before the rebels attack the border and Pakistan will have to oblige with boots on ground.
> 
> Arab leaders agree to form a united military force, starting with 40,000 troops
> @Horus boots on the ground



Interestingly the terrain of saudi-yemen border areas are mountainous like of northern areas or in FATA. The saudi took casualties in 2009 because of such difficult terrain. What I think, why Saudi is persistent in Pakistani boots on the ground is due to challenging terrain in which PA has extensive experience. Would 12 NLI be put on the ground or the unit who gained experience braving mountains of Bajaur, khyber,Orakzai or S.Wazristan would be put remain to be seen

@Mosamania

*Saudi dilemma: How to spot potential terrorist amid tide of human misery*
By Nic Robertson, CNN



Updated 1430 GMT (2230 HKT) February 3, 2015

Jizan, Saudi Arabia (CNN)Driving out of the sleepy Saudi seaside town of Jizan at dawn, I had no idea what to expect.

I'd been asking the Saudi Interior Ministry to take me there for several years. Now I was in the desert kingdom covering King Salman bin Abdulaziz's ascent to the throne, and that permission had finally come through.

In the past few weeks, Houthi rebels have taken control of Yemen's capital, pushing the country ever closer to "failed state" status and giving the al Qaeda franchise there -- al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP -- a greater foothold.

The Saudi minister of interior, now second-in-line to the throne, has a personal stake in seeing AQAP eradicated. The terror group's top bomb-maker put a sophisticated bomb in his own brother's rectum, exploding it when the brother met the leading royal a few years ago. The brother died, the minister was only lightly injured.







The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
The mountains on the Saudi-Yemeni border are beautiful -- but difficult to patrol.
Hide Caption
1 of 6




The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
Watch towers are equipped with thermal imaging equipment, while cameras watch out over mile upon mile of razor wire.
Hide Caption
2 of 6




The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
The men crowded inside the mesh cage welded to a pickup truck told us they had come to Saudi Arabia for work. One of them was just 11 years old.
Hide Caption
3 of 6




The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
This man was detained trying to cross the mountainous border from Yemen into Saudi Arabia.
Hide Caption
4 of 6




The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
These two youths were detained with the narcotic shrub qat that most Yemenis chew every day,
Hide Caption
5 of 6




The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
Several tons of qat lie piled up outside a guard post -- the haul of the past week, or so we were told.




This is the same bomb-maker who made the underpants bomb that came close to bringing down an airliner over Detroit on Christmas Day 2009. Despite extensive drone campaigns targeting him, he is believed to still be alive and remains a significant global threat.

There is no doubt in anyone's mind here that al Qaeda in Yemen will use any chance it gets to export terror over the border to their northern neighbor, with the royal family being the targets of choice.

Col. Omar al Kahtani, our escort for the day, was in a voluble mood as we sped toward the looming mountains that mark the border. "Anything could happen," he told us. "Be ready with your camera." Gun battles are rare on this border, he said, but only three weeks earlier, on Saudi's northern frontier, ISIS fighters broke through the defenses, killing three Saudi soldiers, including their commander.

The gun battle, footage of which was posted on the Internet, was a salutary reminder that the desert kingdom, the West's biggest regional partner in fighting the terror groups, is surrounded by battle-hardened enemies.

This corner of the country is remarkably green. Relatively lush vegetation -- in Saudi terms, at least -- sprouts in profusion from the semi-arid fields.

As our four-wheel-drive truck swung through the rickety metal gate, marking the edge of the border exclusion zone, we got our first taste of what has mostly been a hidden war down here.

A sprawling Saudi village of large ornate villas came into view. Pretty, until we got close, when we realized the buildings were all shot up. Rockets had torn gaping holes in the walls and gardens were overgrown with spindly tentacles of creepers that slowly consumed the once-vibrant homes.

Our host explained this was a village overrun by Houthi rebels from Yemen six years ago. In a three-week battle, Saudi Apache gunships had nearly destroyed the hamlet in the battle to save it. The government moved the residents away, creating a buffer between them and their fractious neighbor.

As we drive on, he tells us Yemen's security is worsening and Saudi Arabia is spending almost $3 billion on beefing up border security. Our trucks are bumping and slipping their way up the newly cut rough rock tracks. At moments, it feels as if we are almost climbing vertically.

These mountains are as rugged and rough as they are beautiful. Villages cling precariously to their higher reaches. No fence reaches up this far, the tiny smattering of guards solidifies the impression that at these altitudes, border control works on an honor system.

No line on a map will stop these mountain men from rounding up their stray goats. Even from the roadside I can see tiny footpaths crisscrossing the steep terrain from Yemen to Saudi and back.



*Massive drugs haul*


In the foothills, control is much more effective. Watch towers are equipped with thermal imaging equipment, super zoom cameras watching over mile upon mile, and layer upon layer of razor wire. It needs to be like this.

What we saw was staggering. I had no idea so many people and such a massive amount of drugs are moving over the border every day.

At our first stop, we saw two men captured that day. We saw another one caught soon after. Then a whole vanload, about a dozen people crowded inside a mesh cage welded to a pickup truck. One of them was just 11 years old.

They all told us they had come to Saudi for work. The 11-year-old was earning about $100 a month on a supermarket till in Jizan. All told the same story: about poverty and increasing chaos in Yemen and the Houthis getting stronger. The risk of jail in Saudi, they said, was better than the certainty of poverty in Yemen.

Our government escort told us they'd all be sent to the nearest large police station where they would be fingerprinted and officials would check their records to make sure none had ties to terrorism.

The men -- and they were all men -- admitted that sneaking over the border is getting much harder amid the increase in guard posts and border fences.

Border guards told us in the past three months alone, they have picked up 42,000 people along the 800-kilometer (about 500 miles) border.

Of course we are unable to verify that figure, but if the volume of illegal migrants we saw in the morning was shocking, then the afternoon was mind-blowing.

We were taken to a room where three children were standing with bundles of qat, the narcotic shrub that most Yemenis chew every day, at their feet.

The youngest, a 10-year-old, told me drug barons pay him $50 for hauling 10-kilos (about 22 lbs) of the green leaves over the border. It's the second time he has been caught.

I was told that the boy, who had been given a banana and a bottle of water by the guards, would be taken back to the border and told to return home. All three looked small for their age. No one, particularly them, doubted they would be back.



*Continual stream of infiltrators*


Unemployment among younger people is running at 40% in Yemen, likely higher in their villages. Putting food on the table at the end of the day is as far ahead as they think.

Between them, they had been caught with about 30 kilos of the narcotic. Piled up outside the guard post were several tons more -- the haul of the past week, or so we were told. I'd seen similar piles outside many of the other posts we'd already visited.

According to statistics given to us at the Jizan headquarters of the border guards, qat is a multi-million-dollar business. In the last three months, they say, they have seized more than 500,000 tons along the border, with a street value close to $100 million.

They also showed us 50 kg of cannabis resin they had confiscated that day. Over the past three months, more than 6,000 kg of hashish -- with a street value in Saudi of about $36 million -- had been seized, we were told.

Guns and ammunition are also smuggled in: 2,562 weapons have been seized in the past three months, as well as 380,088 rounds of ammunition, the border guards said. And the list goes on.

And so did our day and the near-continual stream of infiltrators. The problem for the Saudis is that they cannot ignore this deluge. Any one of the thousands they stop could be a terrorist.

Said Kouachi, one of the Charlie Hebdo attackers in Paris, is believed to have slipped in to Yemen not far from Saudi's border, making his way there for terror training from Oman. The attack he and his brother carried out also shows the lengths that AQAP is willing to go to in order to export terror.

Hajj pilgrimages to Islam's two holiest sites, Mecca and Medina, draw millions of Muslims to the kingdom. Knowing who comes and who goes is vital.

As the sun began to set, we jumped in police gun trucks as another group of men were spotted near the razor wire border fence. Tearing over the bumpy ground, we raced to intercept them. Surprisingly, they didn't run. They know they'll be freed soon, and from what we saw none of the six were beaten or abused.

Within minutes, as we were driving away, the sun sinking over the horizon and our day done, we thought we passed another eight men being caught. We stopped as police emptied the men's pockets. Cheap cellphones, not much else. They were illegal workers on their way back to homes in Yemen after weeks of work in Saudi, their wages already sent over the border by local money exchangers.

It was already darkening as we pulled away, once again trying to set off back to Jizan. And yet again, we stopped as we saw a group of guards searching two small figures. More child qat smugglers, rope and sack bags on their backs bulging with the big wraps that protect the delicate green leaves. Each boy carrying bundles with the drug baron's name on them.

Later, when we finally did get back to Jizan, we ate dinner sitting on rugs next to the Red Sea: fish, meat, salads, bread and Saudi "champagne," non-alcoholic fizzy grape juice.

This is a land of plenty, Yemen is not. Stanching the human tide flowing over the border is only going to get more difficult, and finding the terrorist hiding in so much human misery even harder.

Victoria Eastwood and Brad Olson contributed to this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

What is the estimated cost of operation decisive storm per day/month in dollars?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Through meaningful negotiations, we must cajole the Iranians to pull out from Yemen in the greater good of Ummah. Iranian position is not, I repeat, not weak in Yemen. Yemen, given its area, terrain, and long history of persecution by KSA/Egypt-backed respective governments has all the elements to become the Afghanistan of the Gulf. Moreover, Yemeni Arabs are not any less resilient and single minded as are the Afghans. Even with the boots on the ground, the conflict could last for decades with heavy casualties to the occupation or the so-called peace forces. Conflicts such as this cant be resolved through the use of power, especially when we are talking about the Arab forces who, sorry to say, do not have an impeccable combat record. There is simply no way Pakistan will deploy its troops on the ground, especially to conduct operations inside the Yemeni territory, other than dispatching some able field commanders. Neither we have the number (significant number of troops are busy in clearing up FATA, and another significant number is busy on the Western borders) nor public support for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I admire the oppressed Zaydi's of Yemen. Brave fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> What is the estimated cost of operation decisive storm per day/month in dollars?



I would say over a couple of billion dollars per week, right now, only in military resupply and extra-running costs. If you factor in the buying of political support whether for now or future and indirect costs then probably the figure is more than twice that. And if there is going to be a ground component to it, then it will be whole new ball game.

Let's see how long they can keep this weight over their heads. 

The ancient war sage and the greatest of all Generals, Sun Tzu had said, "The supreme art of war is to defeat the enemy without actually fighting it". 

Saudis are fighting a mirage with no end in sight. Iran is just exercising the supreme art of warfare. 

There is absolutely no comparison.



syedali73 said:


> Through meaningful negotiations, we must cajole the Iranians to pull out from Yemen in the greater good of Ummah. Iranian position is not, I repeat, not weak in Yemen. Yemen, given its area, terrain, and long history of persecution by KSA/Egypt-backed respective governments has all the elements to become the Afghanistan of the Gulf. Moreover, Yemeni Arabs are not any less resilient and single minded as are the Afghans. Even with the boots on the ground, the conflict could last for decades with heavy casualties to the occupation or the so-called peace forces. Conflicts such as this cant be resolved through the use of power, especially when we are talking about the Arab forces who, sorry to say, do not have an impeccable combat record. There is simply no way Pakistan will deploy its troops on the ground, especially to conduct operations inside the Yemeni territory, other than dispatching some able field commanders. Neither we have the number (significant number of troops are busy in clearing up FATA, and another significant number is busy on the Western borders) nor public support for this.



Pray, that this Ummah does also include Iranians and Shia?

I thought so.

When will Saudis pull out of Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Afghanistan and Balochistan? 

Or the purpose of the concept of Ummah is just for protection and benefit of Saudi royal family?

I wonder what this "jewel and highest purpose" of Ummah does in five star Paris hotels and up-society London clubs. They must be doing something good that so many pray for them day and night and worry about their future health and prosperity on forums, day and day out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

> Saudis are fighting a mirage with no end in sight. Iran is just exercising the supreme art of warfare.



Ooh now I know what strategy the Iraqis used against the U.S in 2003  Absolutely brilliant.



> I wonder what this "jewel and highest purpose" of Ummah does in five star Paris hotels and up-society London clubs.



Sistani & Khoui billionaires from Khums says Shia مليارات السيستاني الخوئي - YouTube

Pay more khums please to your "not corrupted" Ayatollahs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kinani

Dazzler said:


> Pakistan is a gift from west?? You really need a history check mate. When you claim something as outrageous as this, back it up with evidence e or be silent.
> 
> Secondly, pakistan is the only country that came into being on Islam as the basis of two nation theory, while all the rest were just nationalistic rhetoric whether Arab nationalism or turk or Malay etc.




1. So where's the Pakistani War of Independence? If it wasnt for Louis Mountbatten who forced the Indian National Congress to accept the partition, there would be no Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan had the British king (and then Queen) as it's head of state for nearly 9 years after independence! No other Muslim country had to experience this so please dont kid yourself.

2. Pakistan was no Islamic state. It was completely secular until the 1970s when General Zia ul-Haq introduced a little bit of Islamic law. The only nation that was founded mostly on the basis of Islam is the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Daneshmand

Bratva said:


> Interestingly the terrain of saudi-yemen border areas are mountainous like of northern areas or in FATA. The saudi took casualties in 2009 because of such difficult terrain. What I think, why Saudi is persistent in Pakistani boots on the ground is due to challenging terrain in which PA has extensive experience. Would 12 NLI be put on the ground or the unit who gained experience braving mountains of Bajaur, khyber,Orakzai or S.Wazristan would be put remain to be seen
> 
> @Mosamania
> 
> *Saudi dilemma: How to spot potential terrorist amid tide of human misery*
> By Nic Robertson, CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 1430 GMT (2230 HKT) February 3, 2015
> 
> Jizan, Saudi Arabia (CNN)Driving out of the sleepy Saudi seaside town of Jizan at dawn, I had no idea what to expect.
> 
> I'd been asking the Saudi Interior Ministry to take me there for several years. Now I was in the desert kingdom covering King Salman bin Abdulaziz's ascent to the throne, and that permission had finally come through.
> 
> In the past few weeks, Houthi rebels have taken control of Yemen's capital, pushing the country ever closer to "failed state" status and giving the al Qaeda franchise there -- al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP -- a greater foothold.
> 
> The Saudi minister of interior, now second-in-line to the throne, has a personal stake in seeing AQAP eradicated. The terror group's top bomb-maker put a sophisticated bomb in his own brother's rectum, exploding it when the brother met the leading royal a few years ago. The brother died, the minister was only lightly injured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> The mountains on the Saudi-Yemeni border are beautiful -- but difficult to patrol.
> Hide Caption
> 1 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> Watch towers are equipped with thermal imaging equipment, while cameras watch out over mile upon mile of razor wire.
> Hide Caption
> 2 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> The men crowded inside the mesh cage welded to a pickup truck told us they had come to Saudi Arabia for work. One of them was just 11 years old.
> Hide Caption
> 3 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> This man was detained trying to cross the mountainous border from Yemen into Saudi Arabia.
> Hide Caption
> 4 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> These two youths were detained with the narcotic shrub qat that most Yemenis chew every day,
> Hide Caption
> 5 of 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin line against terrorism: How Saudis struggle amid Yemen chaos 6 photos
> Several tons of qat lie piled up outside a guard post -- the haul of the past week, or so we were told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same bomb-maker who made the underpants bomb that came close to bringing down an airliner over Detroit on Christmas Day 2009. Despite extensive drone campaigns targeting him, he is believed to still be alive and remains a significant global threat.
> 
> There is no doubt in anyone's mind here that al Qaeda in Yemen will use any chance it gets to export terror over the border to their northern neighbor, with the royal family being the targets of choice.
> 
> Col. Omar al Kahtani, our escort for the day, was in a voluble mood as we sped toward the looming mountains that mark the border. "Anything could happen," he told us. "Be ready with your camera." Gun battles are rare on this border, he said, but only three weeks earlier, on Saudi's northern frontier, ISIS fighters broke through the defenses, killing three Saudi soldiers, including their commander.
> 
> The gun battle, footage of which was posted on the Internet, was a salutary reminder that the desert kingdom, the West's biggest regional partner in fighting the terror groups, is surrounded by battle-hardened enemies.
> 
> This corner of the country is remarkably green. Relatively lush vegetation -- in Saudi terms, at least -- sprouts in profusion from the semi-arid fields.
> 
> As our four-wheel-drive truck swung through the rickety metal gate, marking the edge of the border exclusion zone, we got our first taste of what has mostly been a hidden war down here.
> 
> A sprawling Saudi village of large ornate villas came into view. Pretty, until we got close, when we realized the buildings were all shot up. Rockets had torn gaping holes in the walls and gardens were overgrown with spindly tentacles of creepers that slowly consumed the once-vibrant homes.
> 
> Our host explained this was a village overrun by Houthi rebels from Yemen six years ago. In a three-week battle, Saudi Apache gunships had nearly destroyed the hamlet in the battle to save it. The government moved the residents away, creating a buffer between them and their fractious neighbor.
> 
> As we drive on, he tells us Yemen's security is worsening and Saudi Arabia is spending almost $3 billion on beefing up border security. Our trucks are bumping and slipping their way up the newly cut rough rock tracks. At moments, it feels as if we are almost climbing vertically.
> 
> These mountains are as rugged and rough as they are beautiful. Villages cling precariously to their higher reaches. No fence reaches up this far, the tiny smattering of guards solidifies the impression that at these altitudes, border control works on an honor system.
> 
> No line on a map will stop these mountain men from rounding up their stray goats. Even from the roadside I can see tiny footpaths crisscrossing the steep terrain from Yemen to Saudi and back.
> 
> 
> 
> *Massive drugs haul*
> 
> 
> In the foothills, control is much more effective. Watch towers are equipped with thermal imaging equipment, super zoom cameras watching over mile upon mile, and layer upon layer of razor wire. It needs to be like this.
> 
> What we saw was staggering. I had no idea so many people and such a massive amount of drugs are moving over the border every day.
> 
> At our first stop, we saw two men captured that day. We saw another one caught soon after. Then a whole vanload, about a dozen people crowded inside a mesh cage welded to a pickup truck. One of them was just 11 years old.
> 
> They all told us they had come to Saudi for work. The 11-year-old was earning about $100 a month on a supermarket till in Jizan. All told the same story: about poverty and increasing chaos in Yemen and the Houthis getting stronger. The risk of jail in Saudi, they said, was better than the certainty of poverty in Yemen.
> 
> Our government escort told us they'd all be sent to the nearest large police station where they would be fingerprinted and officials would check their records to make sure none had ties to terrorism.
> 
> The men -- and they were all men -- admitted that sneaking over the border is getting much harder amid the increase in guard posts and border fences.
> 
> Border guards told us in the past three months alone, they have picked up 42,000 people along the 800-kilometer (about 500 miles) border.
> 
> Of course we are unable to verify that figure, but if the volume of illegal migrants we saw in the morning was shocking, then the afternoon was mind-blowing.
> 
> We were taken to a room where three children were standing with bundles of qat, the narcotic shrub that most Yemenis chew every day, at their feet.
> 
> The youngest, a 10-year-old, told me drug barons pay him $50 for hauling 10-kilos (about 22 lbs) of the green leaves over the border. It's the second time he has been caught.
> 
> I was told that the boy, who had been given a banana and a bottle of water by the guards, would be taken back to the border and told to return home. All three looked small for their age. No one, particularly them, doubted they would be back.
> 
> 
> 
> *Continual stream of infiltrators*
> 
> 
> Unemployment among younger people is running at 40% in Yemen, likely higher in their villages. Putting food on the table at the end of the day is as far ahead as they think.
> 
> Between them, they had been caught with about 30 kilos of the narcotic. Piled up outside the guard post were several tons more -- the haul of the past week, or so we were told. I'd seen similar piles outside many of the other posts we'd already visited.
> 
> According to statistics given to us at the Jizan headquarters of the border guards, qat is a multi-million-dollar business. In the last three months, they say, they have seized more than 500,000 tons along the border, with a street value close to $100 million.
> 
> They also showed us 50 kg of cannabis resin they had confiscated that day. Over the past three months, more than 6,000 kg of hashish -- with a street value in Saudi of about $36 million -- had been seized, we were told.
> 
> Guns and ammunition are also smuggled in: 2,562 weapons have been seized in the past three months, as well as 380,088 rounds of ammunition, the border guards said. And the list goes on.
> 
> And so did our day and the near-continual stream of infiltrators. The problem for the Saudis is that they cannot ignore this deluge. Any one of the thousands they stop could be a terrorist.
> 
> Said Kouachi, one of the Charlie Hebdo attackers in Paris, is believed to have slipped in to Yemen not far from Saudi's border, making his way there for terror training from Oman. The attack he and his brother carried out also shows the lengths that AQAP is willing to go to in order to export terror.
> 
> Hajj pilgrimages to Islam's two holiest sites, Mecca and Medina, draw millions of Muslims to the kingdom. Knowing who comes and who goes is vital.
> 
> As the sun began to set, we jumped in police gun trucks as another group of men were spotted near the razor wire border fence. Tearing over the bumpy ground, we raced to intercept them. Surprisingly, they didn't run. They know they'll be freed soon, and from what we saw none of the six were beaten or abused.
> 
> Within minutes, as we were driving away, the sun sinking over the horizon and our day done, we thought we passed another eight men being caught. We stopped as police emptied the men's pockets. Cheap cellphones, not much else. They were illegal workers on their way back to homes in Yemen after weeks of work in Saudi, their wages already sent over the border by local money exchangers.
> 
> It was already darkening as we pulled away, once again trying to set off back to Jizan. And yet again, we stopped as we saw a group of guards searching two small figures. More child qat smugglers, rope and sack bags on their backs bulging with the big wraps that protect the delicate green leaves. Each boy carrying bundles with the drug baron's name on them.
> 
> Later, when we finally did get back to Jizan, we ate dinner sitting on rugs next to the Red Sea: fish, meat, salads, bread and Saudi "champagne," non-alcoholic fizzy grape juice.
> 
> This is a land of plenty, Yemen is not. Stanching the human tide flowing over the border is only going to get more difficult, and finding the terrorist hiding in so much human misery even harder.
> 
> Victoria Eastwood and Brad Olson contributed to this report.



You are right about the border area between Yemen and Saudi being mountainous and quite difficult.

But I do not think NLI units of Pakistan will be effective there.

For the reason that these units of Pakistan have alot of Ismaili and 12er Shias who have most sympathies with local population of Yemeni Zaidis and Saudi Ismailis and quite at odds with Saudi policies and Takfirism. In fact one reason, Pakistan has been using such units against Takfiri forces inside Pakistan, is because the high command does not have to worry about soldier's loyalty and dedication to war when the other side is also shouting AllahuAkbar. As per General Timazi's book, Profiles of Intellgence, Pakistan even did not dare to post Shia diplomats in Saudi Arabia for the fear of angering Saudis, so I do not think Saudis would be very happy if you try to move units there which have alot of Shia components in them. For such a task, may I recommend to you, some units like the ones commanded by Brig. Ziaulhaq in Jordan who was extremely successful in mincing Palestinians into absolute submission. There was never to be another Palestinian uprising in Jordan.

Please remain advised though, that the Zaidis are a much harder nut to crack. They are the only Arabs who were never subjugated and colonized. Whether by Ottomans, by British or by anyone else. They have lived free for too long to be put into cage. Specially into a Saudi cage. Palestinians by comparison were extra-ripe plum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*operation whatever i don't care but i only need pakistan stay away from this operation *


----------



## Winchester

Al-Kinani said:


> 1. So where's the Pakistani War of Independence? If it wasnt for Louis Mountbatten who forced the Indian National Congress to accept the partition, there would be no Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan had the British king (and then Queen) as it's head of state for nearly 9 years after independence! No other Muslim country had to experience this so please dont kid yourself.
> 
> 2. Pakistan was no Islamic state. It was completely secular until the 1970s when General Zia ul-Haq introduced a little bit of Islamic law. The only nation that was founded mostly on the basis of Islam is the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


Well i know this may sound foreign to a Sudanese but a struggle for independence always doesn't involve hacking people to death 
Both Hindus and Muslims of the Indian sub-continent tried to do that in 1857 but were crushed by the British 
Pakistan's struggle for independence involved engaging the Muslims of sub-continent and putting people pressure on the British through public gatherings and demonstrations 




It also meant setting independence/separation an agenda for elections and comprehensively winning them 
Elections of 1945-46 | History PakHistory Pak 

Zia Ul Haq took over Pakistan in 1979 
Pakistan had a constitution that declared it an Islamic Republic in 1973 
Plus an objective resolution in1948 declaring an intention to set-up an Islamic State in 1948
So stop with your blabbering particularly when you have no idea about our country and our people 
. 
. 
As this is a Yemen related thread no more off topic posts from me



Imran Khan said:


> *operation whatever i don't care but i only need pakistan stay away from this operation *


Imran bhai but the Holy cities are under threat from the big bad Houthi rebels


----------



## Imran Khan

Winchester said:


> Imran bhai but the Holy cities are under threat from the big bad Houthi rebels


not our problem . for me islamabad is more holy then any other city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Winchester said:


> Pakistan had a constitution that declared it an Islamic Republic in 1973



we are Islamic Republic from 1956, if i am not wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I hope that this fighting will end soon, that the civilians who have been torn from their homes are returned as soon as possible. I hope that a popular government be elected soon in Yemen, and most of all that a ground invasion into Yemen be not observed. There have been enough wars in the region , all for the sake of religious austerity. Syria should be a lesson for all. 

There have been enough civil wars and fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Gufi said:


> This picture has changed in terms of Yemen... Saudi has come directly into the conflict leaving proxies to a side..... While Iran can not deploy its airforce or navy Saudi and the other GCC countries have done that... A clear change in plans... with boots on ground being trained by Pakistani instructors as we speak things will change...
> Till now the air strikes have targeted air bases, military bases, and missile silos with heavy artillery now being targeted


----------



## Imran Khan

mkn_91 said:


> we are Islamic Republic from 1956, if i am not wrong..


no we were not hell before we wear dress of hell . its all started at bhutto times and zia fueled it and now results are infront of you . islamic state means blood tears fire and hell of living .


----------



## Aepsilons

Imran Khan said:


> not our problem . for me islamabad is more holy then any other city



Absolutely right. Pakistan should be concerned about fostering internal development , and the needs of the over 180 million precious Pakistani lives that live in her borders. Pakistan shares a border with Iran, a fellow Islamic Republic, and thus, should not engage itself on any unnecessary external affairs matters , for the sake of preventing a greater praxis of this conflict. Pakistan is doing a wonderful job in battling terrorists on its borders, and must continue to foster better relations with not only Afghanistan , but also Iran, two nations whom share a border with Pakistan. Two nations whom have cultural and religious links with Pakistan. 

It is best that Pakistan not involve itself in any proxy wars including two states in the wider Middle East. 

Let us pray for this to be realized. Lastly, let us hope for a swift return to stability in Yemen. Amin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Imran Khan said:


> no we were not hell before we wear dress of hell . its all started at bhutto times and zia fueled it and now results are infront of you . islamic state means blood tears fire and hell of living .




bro i am Talking about when we adopted Islamic republic Title... and it was adopted on 23 March 1956.


----------



## Imran Khan

mkn_91 said:


> bro i am Talking about when we adopted Islamic republic Title... and it was adopted on 23 March 1956.


as i know it was 1973 boss


----------



## Max

Imran Khan said:


> as i know it was 1973 boss



Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daneshmand

mkn_91 said:


> bro i am Talking about when we adopted Islamic republic Title... and it was adopted on 23 March 1956.



You are right. Pakistan was not a republic. It became one in 56.


----------



## anant_s

Serpentine said:


> Houthi aggression? How is a completely domestic movement against a corrupt and puppet government aggression, a movement that has support of majority of Yemenis? And what is Saudi attack against sovereign state of Yemen? Sending Saudi-style democracy to Yemen?


Sorry for being naive here, could you kindly elaborate the the basic reasons behind these hostilities? Here in India (whatever little coverage media is giving), the issue is portrayed as a Civil War. My doubts are
a. Is it some kind of ethnic clash that has snow balled into bigger dispute?
b. Why are neighboring states interfering in the matter?
c. Has ISIS got any role in the matter?
d. (reading from your post above), If people are against Assad government, (@Dr.Thrax criticized one of my earlier post, supporting Assad government), why isn't UN doing anything? I'm assuming Assad still leads a popular democratic government.
Thanks.


----------



## Max

Daneshmand said:


> You are right. Pakistan was not a republic. It became one in 56.




Yeah,,, before that we had Queen of Pakistan in london...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Absolutely right. Pakistan should be concerned about fostering internal development , and the needs of the over 180 million precious Pakistani lives that live in her borders. Pakistan shares a border with Iran, a fellow Islamic Republic, and thus, should not engage itself on any unnecessary external affairs matters , for the sake of preventing a greater praxis of this conflict. Pakistan is doing a wonderful job in battling terrorists on its borders, and must continue to foster better relations with not only Afghanistan , but also Iran, two nations whom share a border with Pakistan. Two nations whom have cultural and religious links with Pakistan.
> 
> It is best that Pakistan not involve itself in any proxy wars including two states in the wider Middle East.
> 
> Let us pray for this to be realized. Lastly, let us hope for a swift return to stability in Yemen. Amin.


pakistani periorites should be like this


*counter terror*
*education*
*power shortage*
*poverty resolve*
*trade*
*better relations with world*
*development of country*
*counter corruption *
*health *
*political stability*
* 123489238 - war in yemen*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Imran Khan said:


> pakistani periorityes should be like this
> 
> 
> counter terror
> education
> 
> power shortage
> poverty resolve
> trade
> better relations with world
> development of country
> counter corruption
> 
> health
> 
> political stability
> 123489238 - war in yemen



If I were you, my first priority would be to research and develop an ideology based on Dr. Iqbal's philosophy. Without such a political ideology to guide your nation, you will not be able to progress on your other priorities. As you will be hijacked by vested interests every time. Whether foreign or domestic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Daneshmand said:


> If I were you, my first priority would be to research and develop an ideology based on Dr. Iqbal's philosophy. Without such a political ideology to guide your nation, you will not be able to progress on your other priorities. As you will be hijacked by vested interests every time. Whether foreign or domestic.


you need to sit safe from suicide bomber and in light under the fan to think


----------



## Mutakalim

Gufi said:


> The border towns of Saudi are on high alert with skirmishes near the border going on... it is some time before the rebels attack the border and Pakistan will have to oblige with boots on ground.
> 
> Arab leaders agree to form a united military force, starting with 40,000 troops
> @Horus boots on the ground


Chances of ground invasion are very low. Saudis will suffer if they invaded. Thats why US is out from this mess. 40,000 troops are not enough.


----------



## Daneshmand

Imran Khan said:


> you need to sit safe from suicide bomber and in light under the fan to think



That is funny 

But on serious note, it is not hard to give protection and constant supply of electricity to a few talented scholars, researchers and academics of various fields in law, politics and religion in order to develop this political ideology. 

Right now you have no narrative to counter argue the case and give hope to masses for a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

بلندر said:


> one of your reason for not fighting Isreal is that they have nukes .... now you have a nuclear power in your camp , so why your mighty Arab Sunni Army won't take revenge fore your embarrassing loses against tiny Zionist fake state !?



Thank you for proving my point that you know nothing about Mutually assured destruction. Please read up on it.



haviZsultan said:


> Well its my personal view and you can have a different view opposed to it... I think we Muslims should all just accept democracy isn't one of our strong suits.



I wasn't talking about that. I was asking for proof that Abdul Wahab desecrated the prophet's grave, murdered people who opposed him and must importantly RIPPED FETUSES OUT OF PREGNANT WOMEN.

And no, linking to an article on a Shia forum does not count considering it is riddled with errors.



Oscar said:


> This will be a very Saudi operation then. I think there is a high chance that Aden may fall to the Houthis so the Saudis(who do not possess an amphibious force or have not planned for one)



Saudi Arabia does have a marine brigade, though I am unsure if they possess amphibious assault capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Daneshmand said:


> That is funny
> 
> But on serious note, it is not hard to give protection and constant supply of electricity to a few talented scholars, researchers and academics of various fields in law, politics and religion in order to develop this political ideology.
> 
> Right now you have no narrative to counter argue the case and give hope to masses for a better future.


i am practical sir

how can you think iqbal idealogy and a suicide bomber waitng to bomb that place you will be transofrmed into pieces with your idealogy

and how you can see what iqbal write without bulb and fan or AC ? you open iqbal's book and power cut here goes your idalogy of iqbal and bugs come to bite you 

third is education if you have no education you will sale PAKORAS on iqbal ideology books

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mutakalim

Al-Kinani said:


> The only nation that was founded mostly on the basis of Islam is the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


Not founded but created by sword and blood. Not on basis of islam but on the basis of Wahabism and extremism combined. Dictatorship just like the dictatorship of Yazid, Ummayads and Abbasids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Imran Khan said:


> i am practical sir
> 
> how can you think iqbal idealogy and a suicide bomber waitng to bomb that place you will be transofrmed into pieces with your idealogy
> 
> and how you can see what iqbal write without bulb and fan or AC ? you open iqbal's book and power cut here goes your idalogy of iqbal and bugs come to bite you
> 
> third is education if you have no education you will sale PAKORAS on iqbal ideology books



As you wish.

My understanding is, Dr. Iqbal himself thought, formulated and wrote his philosophy in poverty and without access to much amenities while living in quite turbulent times in a British colony.

The cornerstone of his philosophy was not pleasure seeking or comfort. Rather something else, which Pakistanis if they want to have a better future, should search and understand.

PS. By the way I love eggplant pakoras. But for mental works such as these you will need pistachios of Qazvin. Pakoras make you lazy and fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I hope that this fighting will end soon, that the civilians who have been torn from their homes are returned as soon as possible. I hope that a popular government be elected soon in Yemen, and most of all that a ground invasion into Yemen be not observed. There have been enough wars in the region , all for the sake of religious austerity. Syria should be a lesson for all.
> 
> There have been enough civil wars and fighting.


The only practical solution to this problem is the division of Yemen. Lots of experimentations has been done in the region but to no avail. There was a time when Egypt and KSA fought a bitter proxy war in Yemen, KSA supporting the Sunnis whereas Nasir's socialist Egypt backing Zaidis. Ironically, the two foes of the past are now on the same page against Zaidis only because Iran has got itself involved in Yemen. The most notorious role is being played by the USA, for in Syria/Iraq she is supporting Iranians, in Yemen, she is supporting KSA/Egypt. The objective is more than clear, to get the KSA, the only meaningful military power left in the region after the destruction of Iraq and Syria, destroyed or severely weakened to pave way for the hegemony of Israel. Only time will tell if USA will be successful in her dirty plan for the region or not.


----------



## Aepsilons

syedali73 said:


> The only practical solution to this problem is the division of Yemen. Lots of experimentations has been done in the region but to no avail. There was a time when Egypt and KSA fought a bitter proxy war in Yemen, KSA supporting the Sunnis whereas Nasir's socialist Egypt backing Zaidis. Ironically, the two foes of the past are now on the same page against Zaidis only because Iran has got itself involved in Yemen. The most notorious role is being played by the USA, for in Syria/Iraq she is supporting Iranians, in Yemen, she is supporting KSA/Egypt. The objective is more than clear, to get the KSA, the only meaningful military power left in the region after the destruction of Iraq and Syria, destroyed or severely weakened to pave way for the hegemony of Israel. Only time will tell if USA will be successful in her dirty plan for the region or not.




The United States should not even be involved in this matter , it is apparent that the meddling of the US in Iraq has resulted in the current quagmire , the polarization of the Sunnis, Shi'a and the Kurds. With successive failed policies in supporting these so called "moderate" rebels in Syria, who in turn turned out to be the precursor of ISIS, ISIL. 

No, its apparent that Yemen should be allowed to determine its own destiny. Egypt's failed policy and campaign in Yemen cost Egypt nearly 30,000 military fatalities. And as a nation that has just recently returned to a semblance of normalcy after being polarized itself, Egypt shouldn't be affixed on any expeditionary campaigns at all. 

I just fear that any 'boots on the ground' -- in Yemen -- would exacerbate the situation. Given the sensitive location of the Straits of Djibouti and possibly the Straits of Hormuz being affected and its consequences on global energy supplies -- this would be a catastrophe of epic proportions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Can we look at this situation in a more nuanced manner?

What is the endgame for Saudi Arabia here & how likely it is that it would be reached?

From what we understand from the narratives of the attackers, we can can see from quotes such as this,
_"Arab League chief Nabil al-Arabi said at a regional summit in Egypt the offensive would last until the rebels "surrender" their weapons and withdraw from areas they seized."_
& _
"His [meaning Hadi] Foreign Minister Riyadh Yassin said there could be "no negotiations and dialogue" with the rebels "until the legitimate government has control over all Yemeni lands"."_

So, the objectives seem to be:
1) Hadi to be in full control of Yemen governments & lands
2) Houthis to surrender & give up their weapons

But how likely are these?

Let's first pretend that the first objective is met. Hadi is brought back & oppositions are defeated. But then what? Would 200,000 Arab League soldiers be stationed in Yemen to protect him? Would Yemen be turned into a permanent No-Fly Zone? Would Egypt Navy be stationed near its ports indefinitely? Would Pakistani soldiers be guarding Hadi 24/7?

I say this because Hadi run away without the army or the public defending him, so if he is brought back in the jets of Saudi Arabia, how long can he stay in that position & under what circumstances?

Saudi Arabia wants to turn back the clock and take Yemen back to the status quo. But it was the status quo that brought them in this situation in the first place.

Now second point,

I don't see a scenario where the Houthis would surrender. Sun Tzu says, _"When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. Do not press a desperate foe too hard."_

But the Saudis aren't doing this. They aren't talking about power-sharing, they are saying, "Surrender!" AND "Give up your weapons!"

Only a prolonged, traditional warfare, by an invading army force, could possibly reach that objective, when Houthi soldiers are killed by the thousands. Until then, I can't see the Houthis surrendering due to air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Two ships leaves Kochi to Djibouti Port to evacuate Indians in Yemen | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, March 30, 2015 - 14:06

Kochi: India on Monday sent two passenger ships to Djibouti Port to evacuate Indians stranded in conflict-hit Yemen.


"Two passenger ships belonging to Lakshadweep administration left for Djibouti Port from Kochi this morning to evacuate Indians stranded in Yemen," Jijo Thomas, Deputy Secretary, Cochin Port Trust, told PTI.

"A total of 1200 passengers can be accommodated in two ships. It will take at least five to seven days for the ships to reach Djibouti Port," he said.

Doctors and nurses are part of a total of 150-member-crew in these ships to be escorted by Navy in the outer seas. Adequate food, medicine and water have been stored in the ships, he said.

Since MV Kavaratti and MV Corals are domestic ships, there were lot of formalities including customs and immigration and maritime related works had to be completed before their journey to international waters, he said.

All coordination activities are being carried out under the leadership of Cochin Port Trust Chairman Paul Antony, he said.

Thomas said MV Kavaratti was called back on her voyage from Kochi to Lakshadweep yesterday evening to facilitate her journey to international waters. Passengers in the ship were shifted to another vessel to provide them a comfortable trip to Lakshadweep, he said.

The ships started their voyage to Djibouti Port soon after the government decided to evacuate Indian nationals amid the chaotic situation in the Gulf country.

Thomas said though the ships are currently heading towards Djibouti, the port of call would be decided by the Centre in the coming days.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj had tweeted yesterday that India was in the process of sending a ship with a capacity of 1,500 passengers.

Meanwhile, some Keralites working in Yemen arrived at the Cochin International Airport this morning.

They said the situation in Yemen is very serious and hundreds of Indians in that country are living in fear.

There are about 3,500 Indians, most of them nurses, in various provinces of Yemen including Sana'a.

In Yemen, Shiite militiamen, also known as Huthis, and Army units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh have overrun much of the country, prompting President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi to flee for Saudi Arabia.

PTI


----------



## Paksanity

Is there a Yemeni politician or notable person that can win trust of both sides and workout a settlement? Maybe like President from majority faction and Prime Minister from minority? On some kind of power sharing deal guaranteed by a neutral power etc? That could be a way out. Apparently Mr Hadi and Saleh are not competent enough to keep situation under control.


----------



## بلندر

Madali said:


> But the Saudis aren't doing this. They aren't talking about power-sharing, they are saying, "Surrender!" AND "Give up your weapons!"



no , they clearly said that they want to "wipe out Houthis from Yemen" ... so there won't be any peace ... they begin a war that they can't run from it unless they change their way of thinking ...



Paksanity said:


> Is there a Yemeni politician or notable person that can win trust of both sides and workout a settlement? Maybe like President from majority faction and Prime Minister from minority? On some kind of power sharing deal guaranteed by a neutral power etc? That could be a way out. Apparently Mr Hadi and Saleh are not competent enough to keep situation under control.




this is ME , all this kind of power sharing led countries to miserable situations ...

and don't ask me about any "solution" , I don't know any ...


----------



## 5th Star

shaheenmissile said:


> *Saudia does not have any military alliance with India as they have with Pakistan.*



Did the Saudis or the any Arabs armed forces came for Pakistan's help in 65, 71, Kargil????

*How many Arab countries sent their Air force Assets or Naval assets to face Indian aggression against Pakistan??*

Where is that Military Alliance when Pakistan needs it??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

بلندر said:


> no , they clearly said that they want to "wipe out Houthis from Yemen" ... so there won't be any peace ..



It sure wasn't very clear to me. I ask you kindly to state where they've clearly said so. cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Frosty said:


> It sure wasn't very clear to me. I ask you kindly to state where they've clearly said so. cheers



simply , all their wahhabi muffti have this simple idead " name Shiia as rafidhi , then takfir rafedhi then you can kill them " ... and KSA named Zaidi as "Shiia" ... so 2+2=4 !!!

and we knew how fair and just UN is .... so there won't be anyone who can save Houthi from facing a genocide except themselves ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

analyist said:


> In case of war they will never ask for indian help or any indian support , they only ask pakistan



Its because the saudis know that Pakistani rulers are their servants... who will sell everything in exchange for a few billions of dollars or a few Ks of crude oil barrels on differed payments.

Sorry to say... but our Rulers cant say NO to Saudis or Americans. #FACT.


----------



## Paksanity

بلندر said:


> this is ME , all this kind of power sharing led countries to miserable situations ...
> 
> and don't ask me about any "solution" , I don't know any ...



That is just sad. It could well split Yemen or even worse...

Would have been better if Yemeni citizens themselves workout differences and stand for peace and prosperity of their nation. Of all this, they have the most to lose but are being least talked about.


----------



## 5th Star

Saif al-Arab said:


> The hostilities between Pakistan and India is not our war just like the hostilities between the Arab world and Iran (mainly KSA and and the GCC) are not the war of Pakistan or India.



So why exactly is the Saudi king request military assistance from Pakistan against Houthis (which, according to all the Saudi & Gulf nations. are Iranian backed) ??

Why pulling Pakistan between You & Everyone against you?

btw. @shaheenmissile @PATHAN786KING @Paksanity brothers... Do read what our Saudi brother has to say about Indian & Pakistan.  Unn ko ham logon se koi matlab nhe hai... or ham unn k peron me chipkay huway hain. ROFL.


----------



## Frosty

بلندر said:


> simply , all their wahhabi muffti have this simple idead " name Shiia as rafidhi , then takfir rafedhi then you can kill them " ... and KSA named Zaidi as "Shiia" ... so 2+2=4 !!!



Long story short they didn't say so faaanks c: 

Now imma have to stop you there and ask you one more question its getting fun c: Where did they say you can kill Shias cause you know we've got quite a large population of Shia muslims in Saudi and I didn't get the *"Kill Shia" memo. *


----------



## 5th Star

Paksanity said:


> In my village, I employ people to work on my land and take crops to market. They are good at it and make me good profit.
> 
> When my enemies threaten me, I don't call them to fight. I ask my brothers and relatives which I know are my own. Get the difference?



Does YOUR Brother make your enemy STRONGER by providing them Billions of Dollars every year????

Indians are earning 75 billion US $ in net cash form from the middle eastern so called Sunni friendly nations.

Should your brother be doing that to you BRO???? 

This means... Your brother wants you to be killed. Get this point now??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

5th Star said:


> Did the Saudis or the any Arabs armed forces came for Pakistan's help in 65, 71, Kargil????
> 
> *How many Arab countries sent their Air force Assets or Naval assets to face Indian aggression against Pakistan??*
> 
> Where is that Military Alliance when Pakistan needs it??


Here you go..
Pakistan – Saudi Arabia Relations
Saudi Arabia was always helping Pakistan openly or behind closed doors. So please do not under estimate the help of Arabs to Pakistan in difficult times and then we have always helped Saudi Arabia on their difficult times as well by whatever was in our power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## بلندر

Frosty said:


> Long story short they didn't say so faaanks c:
> 
> Now imma have to stop you there and ask you one more question its getting fun c: Where did they say you can kill Shias cause you know we've got quite a large population of Shia muslims in Saudi and I didn't get the *"Kill Shia" memo. *



simply , kill them and then you will see them rise arm against you and most of your precious oil fields are in their area ... you want to flatten tomb of Rasull Al Allah but you can't because you fear the consequence ...
but what about Yemen !? 

you can arm AQ in Yemen and make another ISIS to do your dirty job , and unfortunately , Houthi don't have any friends who help them ...


----------



## Frosty

بلندر said:


> simply , kill them and then you will see them rise arm against you and most of your precious oil fields are in their area ... you want to flatten tomb of Rasull Al Allah but you can't because you fear the consequence ...
> but what about Yemen !?
> 
> you can arm AQ in Yemen and make another ISIS to do your dirty job , and unfortunately , Houthi don't have any friends who help them ...



So they didn't say kill shias. Thanks have a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Kuwaiti website quoting a semiofficial Iranian news website that Houthis will fire some missiles into KSA in coming hours

2015/03/30
تقرير إيراني: صواريخ «حوثية» تضرب السعودية خلال ساعات
تقرير إيراني: صواريخ «حوثية» تضرب السعودية خلال ساعات


----------



## jammersat

Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen


Israel’s fighter jets have taken part in the Thursday Saudi-led airstrikes on Yemen, sources in Sanaa disclosed on Friday.
“This is for the first time that the Zionists are conducting a joint operation in coalition with Arabs,” Secretary General of Yemen’s Al-Haq Political Party Hassan Zayd wrote on his facebook page.
He noted that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had issued direct orders for the Israeli air force to send fighter jets to the Saudi-led air raid on Yemen.
Saudi Arabia launched airstrikes against Yemen and killed, at least, 25 civilians early Thursday, one day after the US-backed Yemeni president fled the country.
Also, 15 more people were killed and injured in a second round of massive attacks by the Saudi Arabian fighter jets in the Northwestern Yemeni city of Sa’ada on Friday.
Yemen’s al-Massira TV reported that the Saudi air force targeted the Yemeni’s civilians who were shopping in a market.
Five Persian Gulf States — Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait — backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued earlier Thursday.
US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.
She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.
Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana’a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.
Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport. Based on early reports, the Saudi airstrikes on Yemen have so far claimed the lives of 25 civilians with more deaths feared, Yemeni sources said.
The Saudi aggression has received growing international condemnation as it is pushing the region and the world into an unprecedented fast-growing war as its ISIL mercenaries are on the brink of complete annihilation in Iraq and Syria.

That's not pressTV , it's an American website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

*Below is an excerpt:*


------------------


March 30, 2015

*Threat of ground incursion from Saudi Arabia looms over Yemen*

Oversized military trucks painted in desert beige hauled tanks in the same camouflage color down a dark highway late Saturday past glowing billboards in the Saudi Arabian town of Jazan.

With the border with Yemen little more than 20 miles away, the trucks captured on a video distributed by the news agency Reuters also carried a message: Suggestions of a ground incursion into Yemen, which is in the throes of a Houthi rebel uprising, may be more than just talk.

Saudi Arabia and Egypt have both spoken about the possibility of putting boots on the ground before. And on Saturday, Yemeni Foreign Minister Riyadh Yaseen said he expected coalition troops to be in Yemen within days.

Saudi leaders have said that if troops do go in, they won't leave until they have degraded the Houthis' ability to do battle, CNN's Ian Lee reported. The Houthis are apt guerrillas. A fight on the ground could prove bloody and lengthy.

Politically, the situation appears to be heating up. Ahmed Ali Abdullah Saleh, the son of former Yemen President Ali Abdullah Saleh, has been removed from his post as ambassador to United Arab Emirates, according to two aides of the nation's current President, Abdu Rabu Mansour Hadi.

Threat of ground incursion looms over Yemen - CNN.com


----------



## jammersat

Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen | Veterans Today


----------



## Al Bhatti

jammersat said:


> Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> 
> Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen
> 
> 
> Israel’s fighter jets have taken part in the Thursday Saudi-led airstrikes on Yemen, sources in Sanaa disclosed on Friday.
> “This is for the first time that the Zionists are conducting a joint operation in coalition with Arabs,” Secretary General of Yemen’s Al-Haq Political Party Hassan Zayd wrote on his facebook page.
> He noted that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had issued direct orders for the Israeli air force to send fighter jets to the Saudi-led air raid on Yemen.
> Saudi Arabia launched airstrikes against Yemen and killed, at least, 25 civilians early Thursday, one day after the US-backed Yemeni president fled the country.
> Also, 15 more people were killed and injured in a second round of massive attacks by the Saudi Arabian fighter jets in the Northwestern Yemeni city of Sa’ada on Friday.
> Yemen’s al-Massira TV reported that the Saudi air force targeted the Yemeni’s civilians who were shopping in a market.
> Five Persian Gulf States — Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait — backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued earlier Thursday.
> US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.
> She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.
> Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana’a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.
> Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport. Based on early reports, the Saudi airstrikes on Yemen have so far claimed the lives of 25 civilians with more deaths feared, Yemeni sources said.
> The Saudi aggression has received growing international condemnation as it is pushing the region and the world into an unprecedented fast-growing war as its ISIL mercenaries are on the brink of complete annihilation in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> That's not pressTV , it's an American website





jammersat said:


> Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen | Veterans Today



You source is quoting Fars News

----

TEHRAN (FNA)- Israel’s fighter jets have taken part in the Thursday Saudi-led airstrikes on Yemen, sources in Sanaa disclosed on Friday.

-------

Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

jammersat said:


> Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> 
> Israeli Fighter Jets Join Saudi Arabia in War on Yemen
> 
> 
> Israel’s fighter jets have taken part in the Thursday Saudi-led airstrikes on Yemen, *sources in Sanaa disclosed on Friday*.
> “This is for the first time that the Zionists are conducting a joint operation in coalition with Arabs,” *Secretary General of Yemen’s Al-Haq Political Party Hassan Zayd wrote on his facebook page.*
> He noted that Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had issued direct orders for the Israeli air force to send fighter jets to the Saudi-led air raid on Yemen.
> Saudi Arabia launched airstrikes against Yemen and killed, at least, 25 civilians early Thursday, one day after the US-backed Yemeni president fled the country.
> Also, 15 more people were killed and injured in a second round of massive attacks by the Saudi Arabian fighter jets in the Northwestern Yemeni city of Sa’ada on Friday.
> Yemen’s al-Massira TV reported that the Saudi air force targeted the Yemeni’s civilians who were shopping in a market.
> Five Persian Gulf States — Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait — backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued earlier Thursday.
> US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.
> She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.
> Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana’a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.
> Despite Riyadh’s claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport. Based on early reports, the Saudi airstrikes on Yemen have so far claimed the lives of 25 civilians with more deaths feared, Yemeni sources said.
> The Saudi aggression has received growing international condemnation as it is pushing the region and the world into an unprecedented fast-growing war as its ISIL mercenaries are on the brink of complete annihilation in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> That's not pressTV , it's an American website



lol. I honestly hope you make a new thread about this for all the PDFers to read. Jokes aside can you look at yourself in the mirror and go "Yep it total happened" without laughing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

5th Star said:


> Does YOUR Brother make your enemy STRONGER by providing them Billions of Dollars every year????
> 
> Indians are earning 75 billion US $ in net cash form from the middle eastern so called Sunni friendly nations.
> 
> Should your brother be doing that to you BRO????
> 
> This means... Your brother wants you to be killed. Get this point now??



No, not really. Pakistan will be extremely naive to think any country will stop doing business for our sake. Economies are suppose to be competitive and ours is not. That is our failure and no one but us are to be blamed for this.

But financial matters don't overtake national security matters. That was the whole point. India is a market, a business place for world. They are good at it. We should improve on this. But till that time, our decisions are bound to be based on our security dimensions. And in that, KSA becomes important ally. Most people think they treat our military like they treat our laborers. It is far from reality.


----------



## SOHEIL

Al Bhatti said:


> Kuwaiti website quoting a semiofficial Iranian news website that Houthis will fire some missiles into KSA in coming hours
> 
> 2015/03/30
> تقرير إيراني: صواريخ «حوثية» تضرب السعودية خلال ساعات
> تقرير إيراني: صواريخ «حوثية» تضرب السعودية خلال ساعات


----------



## Al Bhatti

SOHEIL said:


>



Yes i know, quoting an Iranian news website. Not much credibility.


----------



## Frosty

SOHEIL said:


>



Your avatar is unreal, cracks me up every time i look at it. Can you find it in your heart to perhaps change it? i feel bad laughing in threads where there are news of people dying lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Frosty said:


> Your avatar is unreal, cracks me up every time i look at it. Can you find it in your heart to perhaps change it? i feel bad laughing in threads where there are news of people dying lol


----------



## lutfishah

So looks like the west and israel are going according to the plan.
They have kind of failed in Pakistan but they will keep on trying to divide us. (So we have to be careful)
No doubt Yemen was next. Have a look at Yemen's map.
Honestly guys .. we need Unity here to fail them. Please join hands instead of fighting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Saudis think yemen is like Gaza and they are Israel  damn Israeli mitznefet inspires everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

syedali73 said:


> The only practical solution to this problem is the division of Yemen. Lots of experimentations has been done in the region but to no avail. There was a time when Egypt and KSA fought a bitter proxy war in Yemen, KSA supporting the Sunnis whereas Nasir's socialist Egypt backing Zaidis. Ironically, the two foes of the past are now on the same page against Zaidis only because Iran has got itself involved in Yemen. The most notorious role is being played by the USA, for in Syria/Iraq she is supporting Iranians, in Yemen, she is supporting KSA/Egypt. The objective is more than clear, to get the KSA, the only meaningful military power left in the region after the destruction of Iraq and Syria, destroyed or severely weakened to pave way for the hegemony of Israel. Only time will tell if USA will be successful in her dirty plan for the region or not.



You are incorrect, sir.

Saudi Arabia backed the *Zaidi Shia kingdom* against the *Nasserite Secular Military Junta* which was backed by Egypt.

I do not support the division of Yemen. Historically, the division of countries has not solved any problems in the world.

Also, the hegemony of Israel is already assured, Saudi military power or not.

It would be foolish for the USA to destroy Saudi military power and allow the oil fields of Saudi Arabia fall to extremist groups.



بلندر said:


> simply , all their wahhabi muffti have this simple idead " name Shiia as rafidhi , then takfir rafedhi then you can kill them " ... and KSA named Zaidi as "Shiia" ... so 2+2=4 !!!



That's very nice but the Muftis have no control over the armed forces so their word means absolutely nothing.


jammersat said:


> That's not pressTV , it's an American website



Look closely. Their source is Fars New Agency which in turn took their source from a facebook page of a politician opposed to Saudi Arabia.

This isn't worth anything.



lutfishah said:


> So looks like the west and israel are going according to the plan.
> They have kind of failed in Pakistan but they will keep on trying to divide us. (So we have to be careful)
> No doubt Yemen was next. Have a look at Yemen's map.
> Honestly guys .. we need Unity here to fail them. Please join hands instead of fighting each other.



Please don't quote that map anymore. It was made in the 1920s and is no longer relevant.


----------



## jammersat

burning_phoneix said:


> Look closely. Their source is Fars New Agency which in turn took their source from a facebook page of a politician opposed to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> This isn't worth anything.




I didn't knew americans quote from Farsi news agency  if they do indeed then they are really dumb


----------



## burning_phoneix

jammersat said:


> Saudis think yemen is like Gaza and they are Israel  damn Israeli mitznefet inspires everyone



To be honest, you guys think Iraq is like Lebanon and you are Israel circa 1982. 



jammersat said:


> I didn't knew americans quote from Farsi news agency  if they do indeed then they are really dumb



Global Research is a Canadian website actually.


----------



## jammersat

burning_phoneix said:


> To be honest, you guys think Iraq is like Lebanon and you are Israel circa 1982.



That's not rational , Iraq is not a strip unlike yemen ; We fought an 8 year long war with Iraq ! We're there to finish the business and seal the deal , together with Syria , Hezbollah , ISIS and the coalition of the winning .


----------



## raptor22

*Yemen: Why we need to care about the newest Middle East conflict*
By Orlando Crowcroft Executive Editor March 30, 2015 13:19 BST





It is a sad fact about Middle East wars that as the death toll mounts the conflict drops off the agenda. It is not necessarily news outlets that are to blame, for various reasons people just stop reading: between Thursday and Saturday searches for Yemen on Google dropped by more than a third.

It doesn't help that the Yemen conflict – like the country – is incredibly complex, or that it is in a region increasingly associated with bloodshed and strife. The conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan also fell from news bulletins as they rumbled on, and there is an argument to be made that Syria and Iraq today would have less attention had Islamic State not started beheading foreign hostages and posting the videos on the internet.

But the conflict against the Houthi rebels in Saudi Arabia and the open support of it by both Britain and the US is a big deal, and not only because of the civilian deaths that have followed Saudi Arabia and Jordan's bombing raids. As a coalition of Arab state talks seriously of a ground invasion in Yemen to unseat the Iranian-backed Houthis, we are looking at a sectarian proxy war between the region's two biggest rivals in one of its most unstable countries.

Saudi Arabia has a history of involvement in the wars of its neighbours, including Yemen, where it backed the monarchy in the 1960s as Egypt's president Gamal Abdel Nasser backed the republican forces and the south. Saudi won the day then, and has been meddling in Yemeni affairs ever since. After the 2011 revolution it was in Riyadh that Ali Abdullah Saleh agreed to stand down, and now Saudi is backing his replacement President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi.

As the veteran foreign correspondent Brian Whittaker wrote last week, Saudi policy on Yemen has traditionally sought to keep the country "on the wobble" – just unstable enough so that it is not a threat – by playing both sides off against each other. If that leads to the rise of extremist groups such as Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) operating inside its borders then so be it, as long as they leave the kingdom to the north alone.

It could be argued that as one of only two coalition countries that shares a border with Yemen (the other being Oman) the Saudis would be expected to have an interest, but the coalition campaign that it has pulled together – which includes every Sunni state from Pakistan to Turkey to Morocco – has no noble purpose. This war will only lead to greater instability, more deaths and a stronger AQAP, with sectarian sentiments fuelled by what Shia Muslims will perceive as a battle for their survival and hard-line Sunnis will see as a holy crusade.

Even if the Saudi-backed forces can push the Houthis back from Aden and Sana'a and into their tribal areas in the north, Shia anger about a lack of security in Yemen will not go away. Houthis will be well aware of the dire situation of the sizeable Shia population in the eastern provinces of Saudi Arabia, where millions live in relative poverty and suffer discrimination, cut out of the kingdom's vast oil wealth and deprived of their religious and political rights.

As for the West, it will escape nobody in the Yemen that the US and Europe is tacitly supporting more bombs dropping on Arab cities. In wading in to give support for the Saudi-led coalition, the US and Britain have done themselves yet another disservice in the battle for hearts and minds in the Middle East. The fact that they have done so – as a cynic might argue – to counter the power of Iran in Middle East geopolitics will be seen as all the more deplorable.

In terms of an endgame, it is likely that this conflict will continue for some time. While the Arab coalition have committed to a ground force in principle, it will be very much a last resort. As *IBTimes UK* reported last week, the Saudis and Egyptians – both of which would contribute troops – will be aware of the failure of direct intervention, and a ground invasion would likely be a very bloody and costly affair. For their part, it is likely that war will be waged from the sky, with all the risk of civilian casualties that will entail.

And we have all seen what fills the vacuum caused by heavy bombing and destruction of Middle Eastern cities – just look at Syria and Iraq. Yemen already has a serious issue with extremism, one that will only be increased by a prolonged conflict. As the bombs rain down on Yemen, Al Qaeda, ISIS and their sympathisers will be rubbing their hands with glee.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

5th Star said:


> Its because the saudis know that Pakistani rulers are their servants... who will sell everything in exchange for a few billions of dollars or a few Ks of crude oil barrels on differed payments.
> 
> Sorry to say... but our Rulers cant say NO to Saudis or Americans. #FACT.


Oh please just do research on topic when u want to write something about it , saudi arabia was a country who fully support us and give military equipment to fight agianst india ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

*Air strike hits area of Yemeni refugee camp, killing 21: humanitarian workers*

(Reuters) - An air strike hit the area of the Mazraq refugee camp in the northern Yemen district of Haradh on Monday, killing 21 people, humanitarian workers told Reuters.

One humanitarian official said the bombing had targeted a military installation in the vicinity.

A Saudi-led coalition is bombing Iran-allied Houthi militiamen and military units fighting alongside them as they advance to the south, towards the port city of Aden, the last bastion of President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.


----------



## f1000n

Of cource civillians will die as well, as in all bombardments there will be collateral damage.
Difference is, in this case it's acceptable. When others to do you call it intentional.

Isn't that right
@Antaréss @Mosamania

Imagine us doing that, the amount of propaganda from your sides calling it intentional. Unfortunately some Islamist scholar on TV stated pleasure in killing Zaidis including children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

I bet they bombed the red crescent


Nuclear deal would reward Iran for Yemen 'aggression': Israel | Daily Mail Online


Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warned world powers on Monday that any nuclear deal they strike with Iran would be seen as a reward for Tehran's alleged "aggression" in Yemen.
"The agreement being formulated in Lausanne sends a message that there is no price for aggression and on the contrary -- that Iran's aggression is to be rewarded," he said, referring to Iranian support for Shiite Huthi rebels in Yemen.
"The moderate and responsible countries in the region, especially Israel and also many other countries, will be the first to be hurt by this agreement," said Netanyahu, who has waged a campaign against a nuclear deal with Tehran.

For the first time since 1991 , communism triumphs in Yemen ! @senheiser @vostok ,

one could easily see how Russia is messing with the US


----------



## Erhabi

analyist said:


> Oh please just do research on topic when u want to write something about it , saudi arabia was a country who fully support us and give military equipment to fight agianst india ,


Saudi Arabia is our ally. We should help them when they ask for it..Agreements and pacts are there. I dont know why some Iranians and Pakistanis crying over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Rebellion among Houthi militia ranks in Taiz | Mid-East | Saudi Gazette

*ADEN* — Yemeni security forces in Taiz, which had allied themselves with the Houthi militia and supporters of former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, rebelled against orders of marching to Aden, Al Arabiya News Channel reported on Sunday citing local sources.

Members of Taiz’s military police refused to head to Aden, where the country’s legitimate government has been holding court since the Houthi takeover of Sanaa earlier this year.

Separately, local sources said around 300 Houthi militants — supported by army forces and tanks — stormed the Al-Jalila area in the Al-Dalea governorate south of Yemen. The Houthis were met by local armed groups in clashes that left a number of people wounded, Al Arabiya reported citing eyewitness accounts.

The militia also managed to take control of military camps from local armed groups.

Sources said scores fled their homes in Al-Dalea, as clashes continued in the Al-Jalila area between locals and Houthis which left an unidentified number of casualties.

Al Arabiya reported that antiaircraft weapons were fired at Arab coalition warplanes as they flew over the Al-Jalila.

Arab coalition airstrikes targeted Shabwa province in southern Yemen on Sunday, where clashes between Houthi militias and armed tribes took place. The strikes, part of a Saudi-led air campaign dubbed “Operation Decisive Storm,” hit the Beihan area in the Shabwa governorate.

Airstrikes also struck military targets and weapons depots controlled by Houthi rebels in the Yemeni city of Saada on Sunday, where members of the militia released 1,800 convicted criminals and took control of the Kahlan military camp, Al Arabiya News Channel reported. In the hours before the anti-Houthi coalition struck the Kahlan camp, the militia appointed one of its own as head of the camp who was tasked with transferring the weapons outside the facility. — SG

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...his-killed-in-clashes-with-Shabwa-tribes.html
By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Sunday, 29 March 2015
At least 50 Houthi rebels have been killed in clashes with armed tribes in Yemen’s Shabwa province, located to the east of the capital Sanaa.

The tribes had initially launched the attacks on Houthi militias and forces allied to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.

The Houthis had joined forces with the loyalists of former President Saleh in their offensive to take control of Yemen.

Saudi Arabia is leading a 10-state coalition to combat the Houthi’s advancement of Yemen in support of the country’s legitimate President Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi and his government.

Following the clashes, Arab coalition warplanes hit Houthi positions in Shabwa.


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582535695689875456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

jammersat said:


> I bet they bombed the red crescent
> 
> 
> Nuclear deal would reward Iran for Yemen 'aggression': Israel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warned world powers on Monday that any nuclear deal they strike with Iran would be seen as a reward for Tehran's alleged "aggression" in Yemen.
> "The agreement being formulated in Lausanne sends a message that there is no price for aggression and on the contrary -- that Iran's aggression is to be rewarded," he said, referring to Iranian support for Shiite Huthi rebels in Yemen.
> "The moderate and responsible countries in the region, especially Israel and also many other countries, will be the first to be hurt by this agreement," said Netanyahu, who has waged a campaign against a nuclear deal with Tehran.
> 
> For the first time since 1991 , communism triumphs in Yemen ! @senheiser @vostok ,
> 
> one could easily see how Russia is messing with the US


I doubt it has something to do with communism. This is intra-Muslim struggle between Shiites and Sunnis.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Abdullah said:


> Saudi Arabia is our ally. We should help them when they ask for it..Agreements and pacts are there. I dont know why some Iranians and Pakistanis crying over it.



Not our war!

Why sacrifice our lives for others ? Did any other nation ever send its soldiers to die for us ?


We have bled for Arabs,Turks,Indonesians,Afghans etc.. Why fight wars for others? Why do our soldiers need to die for others ?Why jump into unnecessary wars ? Why create more problems ? Don't we already have enough at home already? Why make more enemies ? Why not act as peace makers instead of war makers?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

The *People's Democratic Republic of Yemen* (Arabic: جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية‎ _Jumhūrīyat al-Yaman ad-Dīmuqrāṭīyah ash-Sha‘bīyah_), also referred to as *South Yemen*, *Democratic Yemen* or *Yemen (Aden)*, was a communist state in the southern and eastern provinces of the present-day Republic of Yemen, including the island of Socotra. It united with the Yemen Arab Republic (commonly known as "North Yemen") on 22 May 1990, to form the present-day Yemen. After four years, however, South Yemen declared its secession from the north, which resulted in the north occupying south Yemen and the 1994 civil war.


South Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

الجمهوریه الشعبیه That's the Arabic equivalent of communism lool


----------



## Hindustani78

Nearly 4000 Indians still remain stranded in Yemen, 400 have been evacuated: MEA | Zee News
By Tarun Khanna | Last Updated: Monday, March 30, 2015 - 18:46

New Delhi: Continuing the evacuation process in crisis-stricken Yemen, Ministry of External Affairs on Monday said that efforts are being made for safe return of around 4000 Indian nationals still stranded in the conflict zone.


“We have previously made three announcements requesting Indian nationals to leave Yemen as soon as possible. However, approximately 4000 Indian nationals remain in conflict zone. As government we have launched national endeavour to ensure their safe return,” MEA spokesperson Syed Akbaruddin was quoted as saying by ANI.

Talking about the evacuation process, Akbaruddin said that 400 Indian nationals have been evacuated from Aden by sea route.

“We are utilising the services of a local ship which will move the Indian nationals. Meanwhile, 400 Indians have been evacuated from Aden,” said Akabaruddin.

He further added, “We will bring back our nationals from Djibouti and Air India flights in Muscat will be used. Besides this, INS Sumitra's services will be used for Indians who will be evacuated by sea. All our nationals remain safe while we make arrangements for their return back home.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Wolf

vostok said:


> I doubt it has something to do with communism. This is intra-Muslim struggle between Shiites and Sunnis.



This is not a war waged by Sunnis against Shias – it is simply an act of dynastic self-preservation. Saudi royals will not allow a 'revolution' in their backyard, be it Bahrain or Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 5th Star

analyist said:


> Oh please just do research on topic when u want to write something about it , *saudi arabia was a country who fully support us and give military equipment to fight agianst india ,*



Ok... here is your chance. Prove your claim. 

Show me which hardware was received from the Saudis??

As i told you... Anything saudis could offer at best was just a billion US $ today... and a couple of Ks of Crude oil barrels in a decade.. This is our Worth in their eyes.



lutfishah said:


> Here you go..
> Pakistan – Saudi Arabia Relations
> Saudi Arabia was always helping Pakistan openly or behind closed doors. So please do not under estimate the help of Arabs to Pakistan in difficult times and then we have always helped Saudi Arabia on their difficult times as well by whatever was in our power.



I have already mentioned in my previous posts... that Saudis know the price of Pakistani elite/ruler class.... A billion US $ today and a few Ks of Crude Barrels in a while.... Thats all.

All Arabs have treated Pakistan like this for decades. And we, shamelessly, have been calling it a service to brothers.

Now take a look at Egypt.

12 Billions US Dollars for Egypt.... Just for sending its ground troops (Which we are also expected to be doing for the Arabs).... And what are we getting for this GREAT Service to brothers??  Just a Pat on the Back...



Paksanity said:


> No, not really. Pakistan will be extremely naive to think any country will stop doing business for our sake. Economies are suppose to be competitive and ours is not. That is our failure and no one but us are to be blamed for this.
> 
> But financial matters don't overtake national security matters. That was the whole point. India is a market, a business place for world. They are good at it. We should improve on this. But till that time, our decisions are bound to be based on our security dimensions. And in that, KSA becomes important ally. Most people think they treat our military like they treat our laborers. It is far from reality.



Bhai Jaan, if it was ONLY about Economy development... I would have kept quiet.

but I see INJUSTICE...

An example:

You and I know that how Pakistan is a full of Agricultural treasures? We produce agriculture food items which are always in surplus stocks...

Our Rice quality is one of the finest... as well as our wheat and other items.

Cant our Brother Arabs buy those items from us Instead of buying from India??

Dont they know we are offering a good produce with a good quality..... still they choose India...

what Should I call this??? Brotherly Love??? 

Its just an example out of 100s more...


----------



## Serpentine

To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):

A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.

*With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*

Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.

This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.

This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair. 

And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.

@5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar




Excellent read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Not precisely an Iranian...


----------



## Screambowl

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar



a monarch country trying to bomb country to maintain it's democracy lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

Also let me add to that excellent post, remember that Hadi was the vice president in Yemen since...1994. 

Saudi just wants everything to go back to how it was. A weak, poor country that will never be a threat for Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Al-Kinani said:


> An Iranian complaining about elections that are not free..



I'm not complaining about the elections itself, if you don't have comprehension problems, please read again. I'm complaining about an invasion based on 'protecting an elected leader' which is a huge hoax. At least as an Iranian, I can say my country hasn't officially declared war on another country to protect an 'elected president' who won in a single candidate election.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar


thanks for your point of view

the glossing of Holy Sites protection, KSA integrity etc is all for international consumption. in reality KSA is flexing its muscles as a reaction to setbacks in Iraq since its arch rival Iran has won some favours with not just the Iraqi government but also the west and it is active partner in the coalition that is fighting ISIS and best part is that the coalition also includes Sunni tribes as well.

KSA is simply doing what it did in Bahrain. its all about power projection and self preservation the definition of Human rights, rights and wrongs, freedom and justice are all subjective and open to interpretation to who you ask.

Houthis are were good guys of Saudis but not no more and I agree, they have neither the capacity nor the will to threaten the integrity of KSA. 

my fear is that a false flag / real attack on stranded Pakistanis in Yemen and a massacre of few hundred of them might drag in Pakistan into the conflict by forcing it to reconsider its reluctance. as of now Gen Raheel is in no mood to spare his troops while we not only have to deal with BLA and TTP insurgency but also keep an eye on Indians who time and again instigate skirmishes on the eastern borders in order to strain our resources.

I am also watching the Seestan / Balochsitan situation with concern and I know there are international players involved in instigating a conflict between Iran and Pakistan which will not only destroy Pakistan's Gawader project but also damage Iran as well at the expense of Pakistan 


good article in Dawn
*Yemen crisis: Don't bring the war to my home*

In 1962, Zaidi Shias were friends while nationalists, socialists, and communists were pronounced as foes by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. In 2015, they have been declared as foes and an imminent danger to Saudi sovereignty and territorial integrity.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar




What is clear is that no nation should be interfering with anyone's internal affairs. We have the catastrophe that has plagued Syria --- thanks to external support of these so called "moderate rebels" aka militant wahabism that has now morphed into ISIS, ISIL. 

As the lessons in Syria, and Iraq have shown. One cannot simply throw fuel to a fire. Have we not seen the results of ISIS? The entire Levant is up in flames , now another theater in the southern part of the Arabian Peninsula ? 

Let Yemen exercise their right to national destiny. Devoid of external participatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaku1

Serpentine said:


> I'm not complaining about the elections itself, if you don't have comprehension problems, please read again. I'm complaining about an invasion based on 'protecting an elected leader' which is a huge hoax. At least as an Iranian, I can say my country hasn't officially declared war on another country to protect an 'elected president' who won in a single candidate election.


----------



## Aepsilons

Serpentine said:


> I'm not complaining about the elections itself, if you don't have comprehension problems, please read again. I'm complaining about an invasion based on 'protecting an elected leader' which is a huge hoax. At least as an Iranian, I can say my country hasn't officially declared war on another country to protect an 'elected president' who won in a single candidate election.



@Serpentine ,

Can you update us on Iran's official position on this matter? Its hard to get any objective Iranian position --- news channels here in the US that is covering this situation isn't entirely 'unbiased' you know. I've read the Saudi and Saudi-supported position, i haven't read the Yemeni (Houthi) or Iranian position. Can you provide some links , buddy?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Serpentine ,
> 
> Can you update us on Iran's official position on this matter? Its hard to get any objective Iranian position --- news channels here in the US that is covering this situation isn't entirely 'unbiased' you know. I've read the Saudi and Saudi-supported position, i haven't read the Yemeni (Houthi) or Iranian position. Can you provide some links , buddy?
> 
> Thanks.



*The Iranian foreign minister has called on Saudi Arabia to immediately cease its military aggression against Yemen.*

“We demand an immediate stop to the Saudi military operations in Yemen,” Mohammad Javad Zarif said in an interview with Iran's Arabic-language al-Alam news network on Thursday.

Zarif said the military operations constitute a violation of Yemen’s sovereignty and will only lead to bloodshed.

“We will spare no effort to contain the crisis in Yemen,” Zarif said.

PressTV-Riyadh must end Yemen attack: Iran

Iran strongly condemns Saudi operation in Yemen | Al Bawaba

Iran Demands Immediate Stop to Saudi Military Operations in Yemen

Farsnews

DY FM says Saudi invasion of Yemen is a strategic mistake

@Nihonjin1051 As for Houthi reaction, these videos speak for themselves, no need for links. Supporters of Ansarullah (Houthis) hold demonstrations in Sana'a (capital) denouncing Saudi invasion.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Decisive Storm

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Serpentine ,
> 
> Can you update us on Iran's official position on this matter? Its hard to get any objective Iranian position --- news channels here in the US that is covering this situation isn't entirely 'unbiased' you know. I've read the Saudi and Saudi-supported position, i haven't read the Yemeni (Houthi) or Iranian position. Can you provide some links , buddy?
> 
> Thanks.



Houthi refused the dialogue proposed by Arab countries before the Operation & now said that he want to invade KSA.

Iran as always, never give a clear stance, they always escalate with 'hugs & pink words'.
They said exactly : 'we will continue supporting Yemen against terrorism'
wich literally means we will continue supporting Houthis militias in its coup.

Another more time,
King Salman said *Today* : doors are open for All Yemeni factions for dialogue.

Iran & Houthis will not accept dialogue, Greed persons always want everything, they want All the power in Yemen despite they are a minority. 

*Today* they fired bullets on Yemeni protesters against their coup in Al-Hudaida city.
Till now they have a record of dozens protesters killed and they did not took the power Yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Winchester

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar


I for one am against any Pakistani involvement in this whole conflict
But regarding the elections despite them featuring only one candidate they were generally well received at that time in Yemen
Now as in most 3rd world countries the govt. may have been a disappointment due to corruption among other things but the electoral process was uncontroversial
This not me saying this i got this from a *UNDP report *
Here is the actual quote from the report
"*Stakeholders also agreed unanimously that the election was managed competently and efficiently and enjoyed a high voter turnout and uncontroversial result*"
Link to the report http://www.ye.undp.org/content/dam/yemen/DemDov/Docs/Evaluation of International Assistance to the early presidential elections_Yemen_2012_final report_v.1.pdf


----------



## Aepsilons

Decisive Storm said:


> Houthi refused the dialogue proposed by Arab countries before the Operation & now said that he want to invade KSA.
> 
> Iran as always, never give a clear stance, they always escalate with 'hugs & pink words'.
> They said exactly : 'we will continue supporting Yemen against terrorism'
> wich literally mean we will continue supporting Houthis militias in its coup.
> 
> Another more time,
> King Salman said *Today* : doors are open for All Yemeni factions for dialogue.
> 
> Iran & Houthis will not accept dialogue, Greed persons always want everything, they want All the power in Yemen despite they are a minority.




One cannot deny the considerable population in Yemen which are Shia, who do not want to be reigned over by a Saudi-backed government. It is the same sectarian dynamic seen in Iraq, actually. 

So what must be done? How can we resolve this quagmire. Perhaps looking into the solution of the Sudan War is a necessity. The creation of a two state solutions in Yemen; as was in solving the Sudanese problem. 

Before, I never believed how sectarian differences could lead to communal violence. Lo and behold the situation in Syria and Iraq proved me otherwise. One member previously mentioned a two state solution to be ideal, I am now in the position that agrees to that premise. 

The problem is that I don't think the Saudis will accept a two state solution, as the regard any Shia-dominant state in the Arabian Peninsula as an existential threat. That is the underlying problem. 

The United States is now placed in a precarious situation because it is allied with the KSA , yet at the same time is currently working on a Nuclear Deal with Iran and trying to develop closer ties with Iran. How this will affect geopolicy is what is interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Red Wolf said:


> This is not a war waged by Sunnis against Shias – it is simply an act of dynastic self-preservation. Saudi royals will not allow a 'revolution' in their backyard, be it Bahrain or Yemen.


Saudis were not bad surviving in times when Egypt, Iraq, Syria, and Yemen were socialist. I think that Shi'ism to them a greater threat than the ghost of the return of socialism in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Decisive Storm said:


> Houthi refused the dialogue proposed by Arab countries before the Operation & now said that he want to invade KSA.
> 
> Iran as always, never give a clear stance, they always escalate with 'hugs & pink words'.
> They said exactly : 'we will continue supporting Yemen against terrorism'
> wich literally mean we will continue supporting Houthis militias in its coup.
> 
> Another more time,
> King Salman said *Today* : doors are open for All Yemeni factions for dialogue.
> 
> Iran & Houthis will not accept dialogue, Greed persons always want everything, they want All the power in Yemen despite they are a minority.
> 
> *Today* they fired bullets on Yemeni protesters against their coup in Al-Hudaida city.
> Till now they have a record of dozens protesters killed and they did not took the power Yet.




Very strong points. A ceasefire must be realized and preferably a UN-led peace keeping force should be sent. Then national elections should be made. 

External forces (Saudi, Iranian et al) should not intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What is clear is that no nation should be interfering with anyone's internal affairs. We have the catastrophe that has plagued Syria ---* thanks to external support of these so called "moderate rebels" aka militant wahabism that has now morphed into ISIS, ISIL*.
> .


this is exactly what I am trying to convey to my Turkish and other Arabian friends but they continue to insist that FSA are some romantic selfless godsend warriors whereas in their ranks they have butchers from Al Qaeda and the terrorists like TTP from Pakistan who have made movies of playing football with the skulls of our soldiers. 

not sure how the supporters of FSA and its affiliate organisations thought that they will remain in line and wont turn back at them. yes Assad is bad , Gadafi was bad but two wrong cant make one right. 

and see what was achieved? just gave Al Qaeda a new life and morphed this monster into something that has reached new depths of cruelty and barbarianism where massacres are happening at industrial scale.
the videos say it all, minorities, women, old heritage, books, temples, churches, shrines ... nothing is spared.


yet the proxy war continues, and the hatred for the "wrong" faith and "wrong" sect just saps the minds of ordinary, respectful and educated individuals who gleefully share gory videos and pictures of slain people of opposing side among them..and then cry rivers over the loss of people where they share the ideology and faith.

ISIS or ISIL in its present or further mutated form will devour all those who nurtured its origins directly or indirectly and millions will suffer sadly.

on one hand I wonder why West and its Arabian allies don't learn any lesson, had they not had enough and then I think maybe its all part of the plan. 

to be fair (and Politically correct) I must mention Iran as well. just like KSA supported the crown of Bahrain against the local uprising, Iran is helping Assad against FSA.

UK is supporting FSA on one hand and in Ukraine it is siding with the government. the roles are reversed for Russia.
same goes in Yemen. KSA is out with all its fury in the name of safeguarding the legitimate president against the Houthis and the Iranians are directly or indirectly supporting the rebels.

the perpetual turmoil and chaos continues and seems to be self feeding now.

advice for Pakistan and all non ME countries is to stay as far away as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Decisive Storm said:


> *Today* they fired bullets on Yemeni protesters against their coup in Al-Hudaida city.
> Till now they have a record of dozens protesters killed and they did not took the power Yet.



Since you care so much about civilian lives: Saudi strikes have killed nearly 50 civilians (much more in unconfirmed reports and injured hundreds). Yet there is no one single proof of Houthis shooting at unarmed protesters.


Winchester said:


> I for one am against any Pakistani involvement in this whole conflict
> But regarding the elections despite them featuring only one candidate they were generally well received at that time in Yemen
> Now as in most 3rd world countries the govt. may have been a disappointment due to corruption among other things but the electoral process was uncontroversial
> This not me saying this i got this from a *UNDP report *
> Here is the actual quote from the report
> "*Stakeholders also agreed unanimously that the election was managed competently and efficiently and enjoyed a high voter turnout and uncontroversial result*"
> Link to the report http://www.ye.undp.org/content/dam/yemen/DemDov/Docs/Evaluation of International Assistance to the early presidential elections_Yemen_2012_final report_v.1.pdf



Here's the thing. Who is the the leader in Pakistan's history you hate the most? Let's assume he gets elected in a single candidate election and UN also confirms it. Are you going to accept that? What's the meaning of an election of there are no other candidates to be compared with?


Here's a post from another member on another forum:

*So extremist rebels take over Damascus, Assad is thrown into the sea and gets picked up by Iranian warships. The minorities have two choices, either convert or die under the hands of Islamist rebels. Iran starts airstrikes against Syrian rebels, gets intelligence assistance from the US and accidently targets a UN refugee camp. Iran states we're bombing Syria to insure peace and security and the UN dances the same tune??? *(My addition: Will US, UN and Arabs support Iran? Won't they denounce Iran's actions in strongest terms possible and probably even fight us in an actual war?)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Winchester said:


> I for one am against any Pakistani involvement in this whole conflict
> But regarding the elections despite them featuring only one candidate they were generally well received at that time in Yemen
> Now as in most 3rd world countries the govt. may have been a disappointment due to corruption among other things but the electoral process was uncontroversial
> This not me saying this i got this from a *UNDP report *
> Here is the actual quote from the report
> "*Stakeholders also agreed unanimously that the election was managed competently and efficiently and enjoyed a high voter turnout and uncontroversial result*"
> Link to the report http://www.ye.undp.org/content/dam/yemen/DemDov/Docs/Evaluation of International Assistance to the early presidential elections_Yemen_2012_final report_v.1.pdf



But there was a free election in Egypt too ... they didn't support the outcome instead they supported a military coup which toppled elected president and now they are ally...
So it's not about democracy , a free election or defending holy land against evil Iranian ... they want to see a weak Yemen in their doorstep:

_Saudi policy on Yemen has traditionally sought to keep the country "on the wobble" – just unstable enough so that it is not a threat – by playing both sides off against each other. If that leads to the rise of extremist groups such as Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) operating inside its borders then so be it, as long as they leave the kingdom to the north alone._​


----------



## Decisive Storm

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Very strong points. A ceasefire must be realized and preferably a UN-led peace keeping force should be sent. Then national elections should be made.
> 
> External forces (Saudi, Iranian et al) should not intervene.



A cease fire with Houthis having the right to hold their weapons ?
Is just a gift to them to take a breath & restart, then UN will not protect Yemenis or KSA, it will watch & condemns at best.

Any cease fire should include the disarmament of the Houthis militias as a final result.

Elections is a good solution, all Yemenis can accept it, but may be Not Houthis.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar


Lastly I've read that they gave hadi a time to impliment what they all had agreed upon, Mr Hadi didn't give any attention.

God this guy Hadi looks so ugly a guy like that no doubt carry tons of vile inside him.
I can't believe a president ask another country to attck his while he already sweard to defend it!!.

God I hate disrespect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 5th Star

If Ever We Pakistanis want to believe ONE THING... ONE FACT.

It is that

*NOT A SINGLE NATION IN THIS REGION WANTS PAKISTAN TO BE STRONG POLITICALLY OR FINANCIALLY...*

*They want us to be weak so that they don't have to face a power which could hold them from their designs to increase their influence around...*

*If we, the Pakistani Nation, ever want to prosper... We will have to limit our foreign policy to a standstill for at least 2 decades.

Our diplomatic roles in Riyadh, Tehran, Abu dhabi, Doha & Manama must be limited.

We should make it clear to every one of them that we wont indulge in their mess. EVER.

We pay attention to our home... clean it from terrorism & corruption.

Hang the corrupts & riddle the bodies of terrorists with incendiary bullets.

Keep STRICT CONTROL of RELIGIOUS SEMINARIES of every Sect, as they are the only possible proxies any sectarian neighbor could use against our nation....

Promote STRICT NATIONALISM... PROMOTE PAKISTANISM....

Keep Our both defense lines... internal & external... packed and strong...

IF Any ONE... no matter which sect, province, party does he belongs to... dares to put our Nation in any danger, must be immediately arrested and tried under strict Anti State Laws.... and brought to his fate...

Wish We Ever Do This... For the SAKE of Our Future... For Ourselves.

@Paksanity @PATHAN786KING @Halimi @lutfishah @DESERT FIGHTER @analyist @Malik Abdullah *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Wolf

vostok said:


> Saudis were not bad surviving in times when Egypt, Iraq, Syria, and Yemen were socialist. I think that Shi'ism to them a greater threat than the ghost of the return of socialism in the region.



Muslim Brotherhood (MB) in Egypt was elected democratically yet Saudis supported their overthrow despite MB being Sunnis. What gives?

Why is Saudi Arabia saving democracy in Yemen while supporting a dictator in Egypt?
Ideologies change over time, be it communism, socialism, secularism, et al. What doesn't change is one's urge for self-preservation. I'm sure as a Russian you know that better than anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Serpentine said:


> Yet there is no one single proof of Houthis shooting at unarmed protesters.



As always same strategy, justifying a crime by an unconfirmed one (a lie exactly).
Then denying the crimes of whose you support !

As far as I know from many Yemeni sources in the ground in Sana'a & other cities there is no civilian casualty till the moment & Hothis want to Lie about that.
Proof it if there is any.

Proof of Houthis shooting civilians, there are plenty since they are doing that from months ago.

*Reuters : Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz.*
UPDATE 2-Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz| Reuters

*Newsweek : Houthi Gunmen Fire on Protesters After Clashes Kill 26 in Yemen*
http://www.newsweek.com/houthi-gunmen-fire-protesters-after-clashes-kill-26-yemen-306903

Always denying everything. 
Then claiming things that did not happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Serpentine said:


> Since you care so much about civilian lives: Saudi strikes have killed nearly 50 civilians (much more in unconfirmed reports and injured hundreds). Yet there is no one single proof of Houthis shooting at unarmed protesters.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing. Who is the the leader in Pakistan's history you hate the most? Let's assume he gets elected in a single candidate election and UN also confirms it. Are you going to accept that? What's the meaning of an election of there are no other candidates to be compared with?
> 
> 
> Here's a post from another member on another forum:
> 
> *So extremist rebels take over Damascus, Assad is thrown into the sea and gets picked up by Iranian warships. The minorities have two choices, either convert or die under the hands of Islamist rebels. Iran starts airstrikes against Syrian rebels, gets intelligence assistance from the US and accidently targets a UN refugee camp. Iran states we're bombing Syria to insure peace and security and the UN dances the same tune??? *(My addition: Will US, UN and Arabs support Iran? Won't they denounce Iran's actions in strongest terms possible and probably even fight us in an actual war?)


Well as i understand when Salah was kicked out he was deeply unpopular 
The Yemeni people just wanted to get on with it and there was broad consensus in Yemen at that point 
That is perhaps the reason for the single candidate 
Obviously with bad governance as you would expect things started to take a rough turn and i don't disagree that Hadi may have also become unpopular 
But judging from not some Gulf or U.S propaganda tool but the United Nations itself the electoral process was indeed fair hence the comparison with Assad ends there unless you could provide a neutral source on the Syrian elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Decisive Storm said:


> As always same strategy, justifying a crime by an unconfirmed one (a lie exactly).
> Then denying the crimes of whose you support !
> 
> As far as I know from many Yemeni sources in the ground in Sana'a & other cities there is no civilian casualty till the moment & Hothis want to Lie about that.
> Proof it if there is any.
> 
> Proof of Houthis shooting civilians, there are plenty since they are doing that from months ago.
> 
> *Reuters : Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz.*
> UPDATE 2-Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz| Reuters
> 
> *Newsweek : Houthi Gunmen Fire on Protesters After Clashes Kill 26 in Yemen*
> http://www.newsweek.com/houthi-gunmen-fire-protesters-after-clashes-kill-26-yemen-306903
> 
> Always denying everything.
> Then claiming things that did not happen.


Bottom line you have no right in Yemen you just been thugs against a poor country and that country never intervene in your affairs.


----------



## CHI RULES

This is war of interests between Iran and KSA. In which many Sunnis are so far neutral and want to stop blood shed but Irani brothers perhaps have no respect for other sects and blindly support every act of their Govt which is not right. We as ordinary Muslims should bring harmony between different sects rather blindly backing evel sectarians which are present on both sides.


----------



## Serpentine

Decisive Storm said:


> As always same strategy, justifying a crime by an unconfirmed one (a lie exactly).
> Then denying the crimes of whose you support !
> 
> As far as I know from many Yemeni sources in the ground in Sana'a & other cities there is no civilian casualty till the moment & Hothis want to Lie about that.
> Proof it if there is any.
> 
> Proof of Houthis shooting civilians, there are plenty since they are doing that from months ago.
> 
> *Reuters : Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz.*
> UPDATE 2-Four shot dead in anti-Houthi protests in Yemen's Taiz| Reuters
> 
> *Newsweek : Houthi Gunmen Fire on Protesters After Clashes Kill 26 in Yemen*
> http://www.newsweek.com/houthi-gunmen-fire-protesters-after-clashes-kill-26-yemen-306903
> 
> Always denying everything.
> Then claiming things that did not happen.



Since you wanted proof, this is 3 days ago:

Video: Air strikes continue killing 39 in Yemen - Telegraph

39 dead in Saudi-led Yemen strikes: health officials - The Express Tribune

39 dead in Saudi-led air strikes, say Yemeni officials

39 dead in Yemen since Saudi-led strikes began: health officials - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

raptor22 said:


> But there was a free election in Egypt too ... they didn't support the outcome instead they supported a military coup which toppled elected president and now they are ally...
> So it's not about democracy , a free election or defending holy land against evil Iranian ... they want to see a weak Yemen in their doorstep:
> 
> _Saudi policy on Yemen has traditionally sought to keep the country "on the wobble" – just unstable enough so that it is not a threat – by playing both sides off against each other. If that leads to the rise of extremist groups such as Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) operating inside its borders then so be it, as long as they leave the kingdom to the north alone._​


I agree with your point on Egypt 
But the same can be said of Iran...supporting the regime in Syria but backing the rebels here


----------



## Decisive Storm

Malik Alashter said:


> Bottom line you have no right in Yemen you just been thugs against a poor country and that country never intervene in your affairs.



We are helping a *Legitimate Government* under *its will & request*, this is guaranteed by* Arabic Common Defence Pact* & by *International Law.*

What about you ? 
What are you doing there, arming militias to take over the country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Previously houtis attacked border region of KSA, and they have every right to protect themselves Just like Iran did in Afghanistan by backing Northern Alliance along with USA, similarly helping US in Iraq. By the way there are news that Houti rebels attacking Pakistanis in Yemen which will not bring harmony between Muslims. Civilians should not be targeted specially if U call ur self as Momins and followers of Imam Hussain R.a


----------



## Malik Alashter

Nihonjin1051 said:


> How can we resolve this quagmire. Perhaps looking into the solution of the Sudan War is a necessity. The creation of a two state solutions in Yemen; as was in solving the Sudanese problem.


That wont be a good solution since that will bring a long standind war for this inch of land is mine.

our biggest problem is that saudis create sectarian problem to be recognized as a sunni protector this way they get a legitmacy from the the sunnis in that regions that increase their life in ruling their country even have influence some where else.



Decisive Storm said:


> We are helping a *Legitimate Government* under *its will & request*, this is guaranteed by* Arabic Common Defence Pact* & by *International Law.*
> 
> What about you ?
> What are you doing there, arming militias to take over the country ?


Who is arming and what melitia please?

You mean Houthis man they already armed to teeth they need no more armament.

when they defeated the saudis in 09 they did that with light armament.

Plus what you mean by you Iraq is already has is own problem we need arms not suppleing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Malik Alashter said:


> That wont be a good solution since that will bring a long standind war for this inch of land is mine.
> 
> our biggest problem is that saudis create sectarian problem to be recognized as a sunni protector this way they get a legitmacy from the the sunnis in that regions that increase their life in ruling their country even have influence some where else.



Are you talking about sectarianism ?
Did you forget your death squads protected by the Govt in Iraq ?

Don't you feel ashamed when lying 10 lies in each line ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Red Wolf said:


> Muslim Brotherhood (MB) in Egypt was elected democratically yet Saudis supported their overthrow despite MB being Sunnis. What gives?
> 
> Why is Saudi Arabia saving democracy in Yemen while supporting a dictator in Egypt?
> Ideologies change over time, be it communism, socialism, secularism, et al. What doesn't change is one's urge for self-preservation. I'm sure as a Russian you know that better than anyone.


In Egypt, they supported one Sunni against another Sunni, so not a big deal. But in Yemen, as in Iraq, there is a danger for a Shiite regime. Saudi Arabia does not want to be surrounded by a Shiite states, because then there is a danger of Shiite unresst in the territory of Arabia itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Do some respectable member tell me what Iran has done to create harmony with other Muslim countries specially Pakistan. As they have always supported India, perhaps in Ahmedi Najad's era some efforts were done by him but due to limited authority availble to him he was unable to do something good in this regard. I personally liked his stance on Palestine. Perhaps Iran should give one more chance to sensible person like him


----------



## Malik Alashter

Decisive Storm said:


> Are you talking about sectarianism ?
> Did you forget your death squads protected by the Govt in Iraq ?
> 
> Don't you feel ashamed when lying 10 lies in each line ?


You mean baathis death squad you people lie and believe yours lies if shea really had death squad then there will be no sunnis in Baghdad well no insurgency at all but the reality it's your death squad that were killing shea hoping that will scare them then your scums come back to rule which is never happen.

Iraqis politicians are cowards other wise they should take al saud to court for supporting terrorism in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Al-Kinani said:


> 1. So where's the Pakistani War of Independence? If it wasnt for Louis Mountbatten who forced the Indian National Congress to accept the partition, there would be no Pakistan. Secondly, Pakistan had the British king (and then Queen) as it's head of state for nearly 9 years after independence! No other Muslim country had to experience this so please dont kid yourself.
> 
> 2. Pakistan was no Islamic state. It was completely secular until the 1970s when General Zia ul-Haq introduced a little bit of Islamic law. The only nation that was founded mostly on the basis of Islam is the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.



Lawrence of Arabia, enough said 

If it wasn't for all said traitors, there wouldn't be a Balfour declaration neither would there be an Israel nor the Arabian peninsula be renamed as "Saudi-Arabia, which was never the case even during the time of our beloved prophet (s.a.w.w). Don't tell me you Al saud are more prestigious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Winchester said:


> I agree with your point on Egypt
> But the same can be said of Iran...supporting the regime in Syria but backing the rebels here



What about Bahrain? Saudi helped Bahrain to crackdown its own people by sending troops ... don't Bahreni people deserve democracy?
Our support in Yemen is political ... not military, where is Iranian weapon in Yemen?please show me ...

In Syria government did something stupid by suppressing people, and from the beginning Iran urged Syrian government to reform and have political and constitutional amendments to allow all parties and sides to participate in government ..... we urged them to give up their chemical weapons ....

We say all side must stop weaponizing Syria which escalates the situation then we should fight ISIL and the other extremists to bring stability and security to Syria ... then Syrian people could hold an election and form their future by their own ...but our first priority is to save Syria from secession ....
By the end , it is Syrian people who should choose the same for Yemeni and Bahraini people and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Wolf

vostok said:


> In Egypt, they supported one Sunni against another Sunni, so not a big deal. But in Yemen, as in Iraq, there is a danger for a Shiite regime. Saudi Arabia does not want to be surrounded by a Shiite states, because then there is a danger of Shiite unresst in the territory of Arabia itself.



Muslim Brotherhood (MB), in Egypt, presented a rival Sunni ideology which was packaged nicely in revolutionary zeal and that's why MB was overthrown. Houthis have found a similar revolutionary ideology in the ghosts of Iranian revolution. Bahrainis found their revolutionary ideology in Arab spring. Saudis dispatched all these revolutions with different tactics. Can't oversimplify things to mere Sunnis vs Shias.


----------



## Frogman

Simply horrendous and atrocious!

Mon Mar 30, 2015 2:22

Egyptian Pilot Arrested for Not Bombing Yemen







TEHRAN (FNA)- The Egyptian air force has arrested one of its pilots after he disobeyed orders for taking part in airstrikes against Yemen.
"I joined the army and studied to become a pilot to strike Israel and not Yemen," Arab news website Omran Press quoted the arrested Egyptian pilot as saying.

Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for five days now, killing, at least, 73 civilians and injuring hundreds more.

Five Persian Gulf States -- Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait -- and Egypt that are also assisted by Israel and backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued on Thursday.

US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.

She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.

Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana'a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.

Despite Riyadh's claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport.

Farsnews


*In reality Lieutenant Pilot Ahmed Mohammed Elsayed Abu Aleta was martyred in his helicopter in the Sinai when it was targeted by ABM. *

*http://www.masrawy.com/Governorates/details/2014/1/27/165439/%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B8-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%AF-*
*%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D8%AA%D8%B0%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D9%84%D9%84%D9%86%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A8-%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B7%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%A5%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%81%D8%A4%D8%A7%D8%AF *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dazzler

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks for your point of view
> 
> the glossing of Holy Sites protection, KSA integrity etc is all for international consumption. in reality KSA is flexing its muscles as a reaction to setbacks in Iraq since its arch rival Iran has won some favours with not just the Iraqi government but also the west and it is active partner in the coalition that is fighting ISIS and best part is that the coalition also includes Sunni tribes as well.
> 
> KSA is simply doing what it did in Bahrain. its all about power projection and self preservation the definition of Human rights, rights and wrongs, freedom and justice are all subjective and open to interpretation to who you ask.
> 
> Houthis are were good guys of Saudis but not no more and I agree, they have neither the capacity nor the will to threaten the integrity of KSA.
> 
> my fear is that a false flag / real attack on stranded Pakistanis in Yemen and a massacre of few hundred of them might drag in Pakistan into the conflict by forcing it to reconsider its reluctance. as of now Gen Raheel is in no mood to spare his troops while we not only have to deal with BLA and TTP insurgency but also keep an eye on Indians who time and again instigate skirmishes on the eastern borders in order to strain our resources.
> 
> I am also watching the Seestan / Balochsitan situation with concern and I know there are international players involved in instigating a conflict between Iran and Pakistan which will not only destroy Pakistan's Gawader project but also damage Iran as well at the expense of Pakistan
> 
> 
> good article in Dawn
> *Yemen crisis: Don't bring the war to my home*
> 
> In 1962, Zaidi Shias were friends while nationalists, socialists, and communists were pronounced as foes by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. In 2015, they have been declared as foes and an imminent danger to Saudi sovereignty and territorial integrity.


U stole me mind IB nicely summed up


----------



## Bilal.

Dazzler said:


> Lawrence of Arabia, enough said
> 
> If it wasn't for all said traitors, there wouldn't be a Balfour declaration neither would there be an Israel nor the Arabian peninsula be renamed as "Saudi-Arabia, which was never the case even during the time of our beloved prophet (s.a.w.w). Don't tell me you Al saud are more prestigious.



The guy doesn't seem to be from where he claims.


----------



## Winchester

raptor22 said:


> By the end , it is Syrian people who should choose the same for Yemeni and Bahraini people and so on.


I agree


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force continues its strikes on Houthi positions

Coalition forces continued their strikes yesterday morning by focusing on the governate/province of Saada which is held by the Houthi "Ansar Allah". Eye witnesses said the strikes yesterday at dawn targeted the Kahlan Military base in addition to the Aritllery Brigade and weapons caches.

Egyptian planes continued their strikes on Houthi positions. Highly placed sources said that 25 Egyptian planes conducted sorties and took part in strikes that targeted Houthi positions (Almalahet, Taiz, Saada) and destroyed weapons caches, training areas, and hideouts.

الوطن | قوات الصاعقة والتدخل السريع تقود «الجيش العربى» 



Sectors| Mon Mar 30, 2015 7:39pm IST
*Warships shell Houthis outside Yemeni city of Aden -witnesses*
ADEN, MARCH 30

(Reuters) - Warships shelled a column of Houthi fighters and troops loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh as they tried to advance on the southern port city of Aden on Monday, residents said, the first known report of naval forces taking part in the conflict.

They said the vessels were believed to be Egyptian warships that sailed last week through the Suez Canal toward the Gulf of Aden. Egypt is a member of the Saudi-led coalition that has been targeting Houthi positions to stem their advance on Aden, a last foothold of fighters loyal to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

No comment was immediately available from Egyptian officials. (Reporting by Mohammed Mukhashaf, writing by Sami Aboudi; Editing by Kevin Liffey)

Warships shell Houthis outside Yemeni city of Aden -witnesses| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar



Quoted for its bare truth. 

But as for "defense of Holy sites":

First of all there is no danger to Holy sites. It is Saudi Arabia that is attacking Yemen, not the Yemeni aircrafts bombing the Holy sites.

Secondly, Saudi royal family has always equated itself with Islam and Holy sites. It is their excuse to be protected. They use the ignorant people's emotions to rally support for themselves.

Thirdly, Saudi royal family has been the biggest enemy of holy sites. They have destroyed almost all Holy sites in Saudi Arabia, and it is a surprise they have let Kaba'a still standing. Everything else from Prophet's house to resting places of Prophet's household were razed to the ground.

Fourthly, Takfiris do not consider Shias or Sufi Sunnis, Muslim so they think Kaba'a should not be in the hands of these. Only Takfiris are fit to hold it, while making huge profits off the pilgrims.

etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

*Yemen FM blames Houthis for strike on refugee camp





*
Yemen’s foreign minister blamed Iranian-allied Houthi fighters for an air strike on a camp for displaced people and refugees in northern Yemen that killed at least 45 people on Monday, denying any link to Saudi-led military operations.

Riyadh Yaseen was speaking to reporters in the Saudi capital Riyadh. He said the explosion on the camp was not from Arab coalition forces but by “artillery strikes” by the Shiite Muslim Houthis.

Yaseen also said that his government has not had any contact with Houthi militias since the start of air strikes on Thursday.

...............................................

*Dozens killed as Yemen tribes clash with Houthis





*
Dozens were killed during clashes between Yemeni tribal fighters and Houthi rebels near the oil-producing Asailan area in the southern governorate of Shabwa, Al Arabiya News Channel reported citing local sources.

Fighting erupted when tribal fighters attacked a Houthi-held area near Asailan.

Almost thirty were killed among the Houthis and their loyalists during confrontations which also killed eight members of the tribes, a security source told Al Arabiya.

The area was held by members of the Houthi militia and loyalists to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh.

These developments come as a Saudi-led military campaign in Yemen enters its fifth day.

Saudi Arabia, along with nine other states, has conducted a series of airstrikes targeting areas held by the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Red Wolf said:


> Muslim Brotherhood (MB), in Egypt, presented a rival Sunni ideology which was packaged nicely in revolutionary zeal and that's why MB was overthrown. Houthis have found a similar revolutionary ideology in the ghosts of Iranian revolution. Bahrainis found their revolutionary ideology in Arab spring. Saudis dispatched all these revolutions with different tactics. Can't oversimplify things to mere Sunnis vs Shias.


Well, compared to the "self-preservation" representation of the conflict through Sunnism / Shiism is not a simplification. Saudis are trying not just to survive and dominate the region. Therefore, they can not afford to develop a competing - Shiite project on its borders.
The "Arab Spring" - it is American project of immersion of the entire region into chaos.


----------



## الأعرابي

*Airstrikes destroy arms depots in Sanaa, Saada*
*





*
The air campaign, dubbed Operation Decisive Storm, shelled missiles bases in Mokha as well as arms warehouses in Sanaa and Saada.

Rebel forces are heading from the city of Abyan towards the city of Aden at night out of fear of the coalition’s strikes.

Leaders of ground forces affiliated with legitimate president Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi and other forces defending Aden have urged Decisive Storm forces to urgently intervene and end this rebels’ progress especially after the Fifth Brigade in Sabir joined them (the rebels).

Meanwhile, in Beihan, the Balharith tribe, aided by Shabwa and Marib tribes, attacked rebels causing human and material losses among their ranks as hundreds others fled.

Leader of the Balharith tribe Al-Fuhayed bin Hussyan and other tribal leaders pledged to purge their areas of rebels and their allies. They also voiced their support of the Decisive Storm campaign and commended Saudi Arabia’s role in helping the Yemeni people confront the coup against the legitimate state.

In al-Dalea governorate, tribes attacked and killed eight rebels after Houthi forces aimlessly and heavily shelled citizens’ towns and residences.

This happened as rebels, led by Brigade 33, attempted to advance towards the city of al-Dalea by shelling it from the sides of Qa'tabah and Sannah. The rebel forces have so far failed due to the city’s resistance by its tribes who’ve also appealed for help to end the shelling of their houses.

Meanwhile, in Aden, the city’s residents continue to confront any sleeper cells. The rebel forces have suffered great losses there, according to eyewitnesses and health officials. 

Saudi Arabia is leading a 10-state coalition to combat the Houthi’s advancement of Yemen in support of the country’s legitimate President Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi and his government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Decisive Storm

Frogman said:


> *In reality Lieutenant Pilot Ahmed Mohammed Elsayed Abu Aleta was martyred in his helicopter in the Sinai when it was targeted by ABM. *



*Lying is in their blood & veins.*



Malik Alashter said:


> You mean baathis death squad you people lie and believe yours lies



*No, I really meant Shia death squads.*

*Shia Death Squads in Iraq where Sunni Muslims still are Hunted, Tortured and Killed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## الأعرابي

*Decisive Storm’ targeting Houthi ‘ballistic missiles’*
*



*

A military spokesman for the Saudi-led Operation “Decisive Storm” said on Sunday that there would be no safe haven for the Houthi militias in Yemen as the coalition’s air power targeted for a fourth day ballistic missiles that had been seized by the Shiite militant movement.

Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said that the “work is under way to destroy the remaining ballistic missiles, particularly the mobile ones,” according to the Saudi Press Agency.

He added that “a great intelligence effort is being exerted to determine the locations of those hidden machines by the Houthi militias inside homes and residential areas.”

Speaking to reporters in Riyadh, he said “there is a direct targeting of Houthis,” adding that coalition fighter jets were also targeting anti-air defenses on the ground.

“[The fighters jets] are available around the clock in all of Yemen to prevent a Houthi buildup,” he said.

He reiterated that the coalition remained “vigilant” in order to safeguard civilian lives and infrastructure.

Asiri vowed that “there will be no safe place for the Houthis” and that the air campaign would continue to press against the Shiite militia in northern Yemen.

As in previous briefings, Asiri showed a series of slides from videos showing some of the targets struck in Sunday’s air raids.

Asiri said the raids included one on a Houthi military camp near the Saudi border. He stressed that the Saudi border faced no threats and was secure.

He also said delays in the operation were due to alliance forces not wanting to “attack the infrastructure of the country, including roads, buildings or other facilities the Houthi militias are using.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Decisive Storm said:


>



That's from the 2006-2008 period when everyone went full retard after zarqawi bombing Al-Askari shrine. Today it's just 1 group of Salafi/Wahabi whatever you want to call them killing random innocent people, that means you cretins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

*Yemenis in U.S. voice support for ‘Decisive Storm’*
*





*
Members of the Yemeni community in the U.S. held a demonstration on Monday outside the United Nations headquarters in New York where they voiced their support of a Saudi-let military campaign against Houthi rebels in Yemen, Al Arabiya News Channel reported.

Protestors said they held former president Ali Abdullah Saleh responsible for the situation in the embattled country. They also blamed the extremist wing of his political party – the General People’s Congress – and the Houthi militia, who took control of the capital of Sanaa earlier this year.


The protest condemned the Houti-led coup in Yemen and demanded that those held responsible be prosecuted in the International Criminal Court as war criminals. (Al Arabiya)






Separately, the spokesperson of a Yemeni community in the U.S. called upon the United Nations to adopt a resolution on Yemen, making the Arab intervention an international one, Al Arabiya reported.

The protest condemned the Houti-led coup in Yemen and demanded that those held responsible be prosecuted in the International Criminal Court as war criminals.

Saudi Arabia is leading a 10-state coalition against Houthi rebels in a campaign that started five days ago.

Operation ‘Decisive Storm’ has seen a series of air strikes that targeted Houthi-held areas throughout Yemen.

A military spokesman for the operation said that there would be no safe haven for the Houthi militias in Yemen as the coalition’s air power targeted for a fourth day – on Sunday - ballistic missiles that had been seized by the Shiite militant movement.

Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said that the “work is under way to destroy the remaining ballistic missiles, particularly the mobile ones,” according to the Saudi Press Agency.

He added that “a great intelligence effort is being exerted to determine the locations of those hidden machines by the Houthi militias inside homes and residential areas.”

Speaking to reporters in Riyadh, he said “there is a direct targeting of Houthis,” adding that coalition fighter jets were also targeting anti-air defenses on the ground.

“[The fighters jets] are available around the clock in all of Yemen to prevent a Houthi buildup,” he said.

He reiterated that the coalition remained “vigilant” in order to safeguard civilian lives and infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not our war!
> 
> Why sacrifice our lives for others ? Did any other nation ever send its soldiers to die for us ?
> 
> 
> We have bled for Arabs,Turks,Indonesians,Afghans etc.. Why fight wars for others? Why do our soldiers need to die for others ?Why jump into unnecessary wars ? Why create more problems ? Don't we already have enough at home already? Why make more enemies ? Why not act as peace makers instead of war makers?



I agree, decades ago pan-Arab leaders made the same mistake sacrificing many of their own for others, in return they got nothing but more trouble.


----------



## Decisive Storm

الأعرابي said:


> *Yemen FM blames Houthis for strike on refugee camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yemen’s foreign minister blamed Iranian-allied Houthi fighters for an air strike on a camp for displaced people and refugees in northern Yemen that killed at least 45 people on Monday, denying any link to Saudi-led military operations.
> 
> Riyadh Yaseen was speaking to reporters in the Saudi capital Riyadh. He said the explosion on the camp was not from Arab coalition forces but by “artillery strikes” by the Shiite Muslim Houthis.
> 
> Yaseen also said that his government has not had any contact with Houthi militias since the start of air strikes on Thursday.




*They have done that, just to blame the coallition !!*

*Read this :*

*لا تصدقوا الإشاعة
نحن والله العظيم في صنعاء
القصف لا يستهدف أي بشر أو منشئات مدنية
القصف نوعي و ذكي
تركيز على قوات الحوثيين و صالح
#عاصفة_الحزم

Do not believe the rumor
I swear we are in Sanaa
Bombing is not aimed at any human or civil districts
Bombing is smart and qualitative 
The Focus is on Huthi forces and Saleh
#Decisive_Storm
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## death11

CHI RULES said:


> This is war of interests between Iran and KSA. In which many Sunnis are so far neutral and want to stop blood shed but Irani brothers perhaps have no respect for other sects and blindly support every act of their Govt which is not right. We as ordinary Muslims should bring harmony between different sects rather blindly backing evel sectarians which are present on both sides.


as I remember we didnt do any thing!! yemen were not our priority it just saudi propaganda ! !!!but your government and your brothers Governments start a war against yemen we just watching what happened and we will laugh when ksa start ground attack


----------



## Red Wolf

vostok said:


> Well, compared to the "self-preservation" representation of the conflict through Sunnism / Shiism is not a simplification. Saudis are trying not just to survive and dominate the region. Therefore, *they can not afford to develop a competing - Shiite project on its borders*.
> The "Arab Spring" - it is American project of immersion of the entire region into chaos.



You can label the revolution project "socialist" or "communist" and the Saudis would have responded much the same, Shia or no Shia. In 1960s, Saudis backed the same Houthis against the Sunnis revolutionaries from Egypt. Again, Shia vs Sunni is an oversimplification.


----------



## Gabriel92

(scanned from tiwtter)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*The surrender of the 111th Infantry Brigade loyal to Saleh & Houthis in Shakra to the Pro-President Hadi Forces.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3

Rocket dump going haywire and then a blast of ammunition (Kuwait News)













Twitter Card
Alleged video of air attacks.Looks like they are using IR weapons(IR mode and IRN -Nav- mode) and plus the screen showing IR signatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Tens of Missiles explode after Saudi Airstrikes targets a missile depot in Sanaa

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

5th Star said:


> Did the Saudis or the any Arabs armed forces came for Pakistan's help in 65, 71, Kargil????
> 
> *How many Arab countries sent their Air force Assets or Naval assets to face Indian aggression against Pakistan??*
> 
> Where is that Military Alliance when Pakistan needs it??



Here is your proof:

Arabs (read Saudi Arabia) did give India status of permanent Observer member in Arab league. India attends all Arab league conferences and is privy to all policy making of Arabs. Pakistan was denied to be a member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

Aftermath of Scud Missile Facility hit by *Saudi* led coalition jets

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Al-Jazeera : 7 civilians killed in Aden by Houthis' bombing.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*Air strike on Yemeni refugee camp by Saudi-led coalition kills at least 40*






*An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and wounded about 200 at a camp for internal refugees, a human rights group has said.*

Of the injured, 25 were severely injured in the raids, a spokesman for the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told the Guardian.

Of the dead, three were government soldiers sent to protect the camp and two of the wounded were soldiers, said Joel Millman, IOM’s press officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
30-March, 2015 21:58 IST 

*PM's telephonic conversation with King Salman bin Abdul aziz Al Saud of Saudi Arabia*

His Majesty King Salman bin Abdul aziz Al Saud of Saudi Arabia called Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi this evening at 9.30 pm.

Prime Minister shared his deep concern about the safety and welfare of the approximately 4000 Indian citizens in Yemen. Prime Minister briefed His Majesty King Salman on India's evacuation plan and requested His Majesty's support and cooperation in the evacuation of Indian citizens from Yemen. 

His Majesty recalled the strong and close relations between India and Saudi Arabia and assured Prime Minister of his full attention to the safety of Indians in Yemen and all possible assistance for their early and safe evacuation.

Prime Minister expressed his gratitude to His Majesty and conveyed his best wishes to His Majesty for a quick resolution of the challenges in the region and early restoration of peace and stability under his leadership. Prime Minister also reaffirmed his commitment to further strengthening India's close relations with Saudi Arabia.

***


----------



## DizuJ

Frosty said:


> Aftermath of Scud Missile Facility hit by *Saudi* led coalition jets


seems like artillery/tank ammunition depot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

@Decisive Storm 
Please mate, could you post links please? Serpentine does, you see?
You called for this thread to be informative yourself many times which I agree with!
And yet your infos are unsubstantiated?

I mean nifty colors mean little : 
Third Martian Infantry Brigade *conquers Russian outpost* on Jupiter*!!!*
See what I mean?

No disrespect … Just sayin' Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

ebray said:


> seems like artillery/tank ammunition depot



A depot for all sort of ammunition I'd say. Watch this vid at 0:19 where a missile goes off followed by a massive and i mean MASSIVE explosion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Decisive Storm

Taygibay said:


> Please mate, could you post links please?



Ok, sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Today I was reading a newspaper and there was news of a coalition formed that supported Saudi Arabia. As I was readingI read the name ASWJ... its clear that ASWJ, SSP or its militant wing LEJ is supporting the Saudi led incursion into Yemen. We Pakistanis already have a sectarian war going on in our country. The Taliban, Jamaat Ul Ahrar and the Lashkar E Jhangvi constantly kill random shias by target killings or bombings while the Sipah e mohammed attacks ASWJ leaders. We do not want to intensify this war. Lets vouch for peace and be the Islamic secular country we were supposed to be. We should offer peacekeepers and negotiators to Yemen Saudi Arabia and Iran.

Our role should be only and only bridging this gap between Iran and Saudia and uniting the ummah.



Dazzler said:


> Pakistan is a gift from west?? You really need a history check mate. When you claim something as outrageous as this, back it up with evidence e or be silent.
> 
> Secondly, pakistan is the only country that came into being on Islam as the basis of two nation theory, while all the rest were just nationalistic rhetoric whether Arab nationalism or turk or Malay etc.



But if we look critically we have given little or nothing to the Muslim ummah. We are allied to the US, we played a part in black september and in 1971 we were killing our own citizens just because of an autocratic leadership. We could not even maintain our union much less give something to the Islamic world.

We were ruled by the British for a set period of time and if they had refused to give us an independent Pakistan there is little we could have done. It was the work of brilliant lawyer and figure such as Jinnah that won us freedom and convinced the British we deserved it even though the British did play a game with Somalia and in Africa. Somalia was not given control of Somaliland during independence. It is part of Kenya.

Anyway I believe we Pakistanis should play an increasingly pivotal role in making Pakistan a strong and united nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and woundd about 200 -


The U.S. may blindly pay the bulk of the U.N.'s budget but the Sauds donate to the U.N. with discretion in exchange for institutional and individual loyalty. Even assuming the U.N. bureaucracy and affiliated NGO's wont drag their feet, Iran will get only their satellites and Russia on its side. Not the 3rd World bits and therefore not China which sides 3rd W over Russia. So whether it's human rights or sovereignty grounds there will be no condemnation of the Saudis in the Security Council, even if the U.S. abstains as a favor to the mullahs.

From my reading of the various Pakistani media outlets, I guess that Pakistan will eventually side with Saudi Arabia and is currently negotiating for a large price in dollars, favors, and expat opportunities. Objections about how it's not in Pakistan's interest are wielded to drive the asking price higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

90% of this thread is random BS from the saudis. They are flooding this thread with claims with no sources etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

@Taygibay , 
The problem is that most of the news are from Arabic sources wich I translate myself.
But anyway I will give the source in the coming posts even in Arabic.




Decisive Storm said:


> *Al-Jazeera : 7 civilians killed in Aden by Houthis' bombing.*



*Source.*
https://twitter.com/ajmubasher/status/582605201514827776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582605201514827776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> Destroying military convoy for the Houthis in Saada



*Ridiculous. 

The picture is of Highway 8, linking Iraq with Kuwait. 

It shows the "highway of death" where American A-10's destroyed the retreating Iraqi forces from Kuwait in 1991 during operation desert storm.

From Wikipedia: Highway of Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Aerial view of a destroyed Iraqi column consisting of a T-72 tank, several BMP-1 and Type 63 armored vehicles, and trucks on Highway 8 in March 1991







*PS. Such a shame. You deleted your post, after being caught red-handed and exposed for your lies. At least have the honor of apologizing to the forum for lying. *

*Shame!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SBD-3

5th Star said:


> Its because the saudis know that Pakistani rulers are their servants... who will sell everything in exchange for a few billions of dollars or a few Ks of crude oil barrels on differed payments.
> 
> Sorry to say... but our Rulers cant say NO to Saudis or Americans. #FACT.


Some harkat o saknat of our Kungla "brotherly" country and his lovers


> محمد مہدی اخوندزادہ بستی 1993ء سے 1998ء تک پانچ سال پاکستان میں سفیر رہا۔ ظفر ہلالی نے جب اس کے سامنے ایرانی لٹریچر کی تقسیم پر پاکستانی حکومت کے تحفظات کا اظہار کیا توانھوں نے الٹا سوال کر دیا کہ آپ کے اندازے کے مطابق پاکستان میں کتنے لوگ ہیں جو ایران کے کہنے پر ہتھیار اٹھا سکتے ہیں۔ ظفر ہلالی نے کہا مجھے کیا معلوم۔ مہدی اخوند زادہ نے کہا کہ پچھتر ہزار افراد ہمارے کہنے پر ہتھیار اٹھا سکتے ہیں لیکن ہم آپ کو ایک برادر ملک سمجھتے ہیں اس لیے آپ کے لیے مسائل پیدا نہیں کرنا چاہتے۔ ظفر ہلالی نے یہ قصہ میرے پروگرام سچوئشن روم میں سنایا جسے چینل 24 کی ویب سائٹ پر دیکھا جا سکتا ہے۔
> یہ مسالک کی جنگ نہیں ہے – ایکسپریس اردو
> a profile of Akhundzadeh
> Exclusive: Profile of an assassin-turned-diplomat - CNN iReport


This malitia must have been increased many folds and constantly been bread by the ayatollah working on payroll of Tehran. Saudis yes they have been forwarding their agenda in Pakistan for quite some time but the hactheries of Iranian loyalists continue to increase as visibally seen everywhere these days. We need a clean up against the ayatollahs brigade as well alongwith the mullah brigade.


----------



## haviZsultan

Daneshmand said:


> Here is your proof:
> 
> Arabs (read Saudi Arabia) did give India status of permanent Observer member in Arab league. India attends all Arab league conferences and is privy to all policy making of Arabs. Pakistan was denied to be a member.



Good post. Something that forces us to look at things beyond the pro Saudi rhetoric. In none of our wars has any of our traditional arab allies played a part. They have not even listened to our pleas for the freedom of Kashmir. And as you pointed out arabs have given India an observer status in the Arab League. 

So we need to think critically. Will Saudia even ever reciprocate what we are doing for them. I insist that we must remain neutral in this war and offer our services as peacekeepers and negotiators between the sides. We need not fluctuate close to Iran, nor close to Saudia. Instead we must poly a role in diffusing tensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> *Ridiculous.
> 
> The picture is of Highway 8, linking Iraq with Kuwait.
> 
> It shows the "highway of death" where American A-10's destroyed the retreating Iraqi forces from Kuwait in 1991 during operation desert storm.
> 
> From Wikipedia: Highway of Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *
> Aerial view of a destroyed Iraqi column consisting of a T-72 tank, several BMP-1 and Type 63 armored vehicles, and trucks on Highway 8 in March 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS. Such a shame. You deleted your post, after being caught red-handed and exposed for your lies. At least have the honor of apologizing to the forum for lying. *
> 
> *Shame!*




Like I thought. These wahabis are posting lies and fake nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

@Decisive Storm 
No problem there, mate! There is always google trance and the likes.
Plus, Al_jazeera, Al Arabiya and the Al-monitor all have English sites.
I know, I check them daily for my blog. 
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-open-to-meeting-Yemen-political-parties.html
Chaos grips Yemen president's former refuge - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

I understand that they're not great for very reactive updates though but that's where
your sources come in handy even if one needs to translate then?

Good day buddy, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Thousands mourn the funeral of the victims who fell dead after Houthis' militia opened fire against them in Taiz Province.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582585721153802240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

The amount of BS being posted by these wahabis is going overboard 

Posting random tweets with fake pictures from god knows where does not equal news. Stop filling the thread with so much non-sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> *Air strike on Yemeni refugee camp by Saudi-led coalition kills at least 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and wounded about 200 at a camp for internal refugees, a human rights group has said.*
> 
> Of the injured, 25 were severely injured in the raids, a spokesman for the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told the Guardian.
> 
> Of the dead, three were government soldiers sent to protect the camp and two of the wounded were soldiers, said Joel Millman, IOM’s press officer.


Suddenly you are worried about civilian deaths  where were you when mullah backed Assad killed 250k women and children?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Last of us

atatwolf said:


> Suddenly you are worried about civilian deaths  where were you when mullah backed Assad killed 250k women and children?



Those 250k were killed because the terrorists backed by your country. You talk rich as a guy from country that is nothing but a transit route for ISIS into Syria and Iraq. When it comes to civilians, you turks should not even comment.


----------



## بلندر

so , this war would last for how many years !?


----------



## Frogman

Frogman said:


> Simply horrendous and atrocious!
> 
> Mon Mar 30, 2015 2:22
> 
> Egyptian Pilot Arrested for Not Bombing Yemen
> View attachment 209277
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Egyptian air force has arrested one of its pilots after he disobeyed orders for taking part in airstrikes against Yemen.
> "I joined the army and studied to become a pilot to strike Israel and not Yemen," Arab news website Omran Press quoted the arrested Egyptian pilot as saying.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for five days now, killing, at least, 73 civilians and injuring hundreds more.
> 
> Five Persian Gulf States -- Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait -- and Egypt that are also assisted by Israel and backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued on Thursday.
> 
> US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.
> 
> She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.
> 
> Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana'a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.
> 
> Despite Riyadh's claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport.
> 
> Farsnews
> 
> 
> *In reality Lieutenant Pilot Ahmed Mohammed Elsayed Abu Aleta was martyred in his helicopter in the Sinai when it was targeted by ABM. *
> 
> *http://www.masrawy.com/Governorates/details/2014/1/27/165439/%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B8-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%AF-*
> *%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D8%AA%D8%B0%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D9%84%D9%84%D9%86%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A8-%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B7%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%A5%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%81%D8%A4%D8%A7%D8%AF *





The Last of us said:


> 90% of this thread is random BS from the saudis. They are flooding this thread with claims with no sources etc.





Daneshmand said:


> *Ridiculous.
> 
> The picture is of Highway 8, linking Iraq with Kuwait.
> 
> It shows the "highway of death" where American A-10's destroyed the retreating Iraqi forces from Kuwait in 1991 during operation desert storm.
> 
> From Wikipedia: Highway of Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *
> Aerial view of a destroyed Iraqi column consisting of a T-72 tank, several BMP-1 and Type 63 armored vehicles, and trucks on Highway 8 in March 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS. Such a shame. You deleted your post, after being caught red-handed and exposed for your lies. At least have the honor of apologizing to the forum for lying. *
> 
> *Shame!!!*





The Last of us said:


> The amount of BS being posted by these wahabis is going overboard
> 
> Posting random tweets with fake pictures from god knows where does not equal news. Stop filling the thread with so much non-sense.



Whereas completely random forum members may make something up or report rumors a quasi official Iranian news agency has reported something that isn't remotely true, not just that it is disgusting. 

Yet, that can be brushed to the side, since like a lot of posters from both sides you are also hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> *Ridiculous.
> 
> The picture is of Highway 8, linking Iraq with Kuwait.
> 
> It shows the "highway of death" where American A-10's destroyed the retreating Iraqi forces from Kuwait in 1991 during operation desert storm.
> 
> From Wikipedia: Highway of Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *
> Aerial view of a destroyed Iraqi column consisting of a T-72 tank, several BMP-1 and Type 63 armored vehicles, and trucks on Highway 8 in March 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS. Such a shame. You deleted your post, after being caught red-handed and exposed for your lies. At least have the honor of apologizing to the forum for lying. *
> 
> *Shame!!!*


Yes, this turned out to a lie. Al-Arabia this time should apologize for it. However, unlike you guys we don't accept false news at all. As soon as Aljazeera started exaggerating and airing false and sentimental news it's publicity fell drastically. I completely stopped watching it. While you people are still following your Iranian news sites and channels although they publish false and completely ridiculous news on hourly basis.



بلندر said:


> so , this war would last for how many years !?


It will not take more than 1 year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Frogman said:


> Whereas completely random forum members may make something up or report rumors a quasi official Iranian news agency has reported something that isn't remotely true, not just that it is disgusting.
> 
> Yet, that can be brushed to the side, since like a lot of posters from both sides you are also hypocrites.



Why did you quote me just to write this nonsense? Your comrade has already been caught red handed posting fake news/pictures. why are you but hurt? This thread is mostly filled with wahabi propaganda. Why should we let you post nonesense and fake news?


----------



## SBD-3

haviZsultan said:


> Today I was reading a newspaper and there was news of a coalition formed that supported Saudi Arabia. As I was readingI read the name ASWJ... its clear that ASWJ, SSP or its militant wing LEJ is supporting the Saudi led incursion into Yemen. We Pakistanis already have a sectarian war going on in our country. The Taliban, Jamaat Ul Ahrar and the Lashkar E Jhangvi constantly kill random shias by target killings or bombings while the Sipah e mohammed attacks ASWJ leaders. We do not want to intensify this war. Lets vouch for peace and be the Islamic secular country we were supposed to be. We should offer peacekeepers and negotiators to Yemen Saudi Arabia and Iran.


The question we should rather ask is that what have we done to control and check the pockets of both mullahs and ayatullahs. both continue to dance on the tunes to their masters and the spin offs of their sectarian agenda continue to exist in different names (ASWJ,LeJ,LeT,ST,SSP,MWM,SP,TNFJ) we need a cleansing of these elements but only if establishment has enough guts to do what needs to be done. Throw them in a hole where they would never return from.


----------



## Daneshmand

\


بلندر said:


> so , this war would last for how many years !?



Well, no one can say for sure, how long this one will last. But this is a short history:

Ottomans fought Zaidis for 150 years. Ottomans lost at the end.

Egypt fought them for 8 years. Egypt lost at the end. 

The founder of Saudi Arabia, the infamous Ibn Saud, had advised his children: Do Not Go Into Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Sunrise :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Al-Jazeera correspondent : Houthis use Archaeological Cairo Citadel as a platform to launch missiles.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582637262288134144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

The Last of us said:


> Why did you quote me just to write this nonsense? Your comrade has already been caught red handed posting fake news/pictures. why are you but hurt? This thread is mostly filled with wahabi propaganda. Why should we let you post nonesense and fake news?



Simply horrendous and atrocious!

Mon Mar 30, 2015 2:22

Egyptian Pilot Arrested for Not Bombing Yemen






TEHRAN (FNA)- The Egyptian air force has arrested one of its pilots after he disobeyed orders for taking part in airstrikes against Yemen.
"I joined the army and studied to become a pilot to strike Israel and not Yemen," Arab news website Omran Press quoted the arrested Egyptian pilot as saying.

Saudi Arabia has been striking Yemen for five days now, killing, at least, 73 civilians and injuring hundreds more.

Five Persian Gulf States -- Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait -- and Egypt that are also assisted by Israel and backed by the US have declared war on Yemen in a joint statement issued on Thursday.

US President Barack Obama authorized the provision of logistical and intelligence support to the military operations, National Security Council Spokesperson Bernadette Meehan said late Wednesday night.

She added that while US forces were not taking direct military action in Yemen, Washington was establishing a Joint Planning Cell with Saudi Arabia to coordinate US military and intelligence support.

Riyadh claimed that it has bombed the positions of the Ansarullah fighters and launched attacks against the Sana'a airport and the Dulaimi airbase.

Despite Riyadh's claims that it is attacking Ansarullah positions, Saudi warplanes have flattened a number of homes near Sana’a international airport.

Farsnews


*In reality Lieutenant Pilot Ahmed Mohammed Elsayed Abu Aleta was martyred in his helicopter in the Sinai when it was targeted by ABM. *

*http://www.masrawy.com/Governorates/details/2014/1/27/165439/%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B8-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%AF-
%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D8%AA%D8%B0%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D9%84%D9%84%D9%86%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A8-%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%88-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B7%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%A5%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%81%D8%A4%D8%A7%D8%AF*

My "comrade" may have but he is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things as am I.

However, Fars news a quasi official Iranian news source has published an article claiming an Egyptian helicopter pilot who was killed in the Sinai quite some time ago has been arrested because he didn't want to take part in strikes.

Now this is both an indication of the professionalism of Fars news and iis completely insensitive. Now your countryman demanded an apology from the member who posted false news, where does the family of this martyr who will undoubtedly be hurt by this sickening piece go to for their apology? Speaking of an aplogy Fars news has yet to pull the piece!!

Hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> *Air strike on Yemeni refugee camp by Saudi-led coalition kills at least 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and wounded about 200 at a camp for internal refugees, a human rights group has said.*
> 
> Of the injured, 25 were severely injured in the raids, a spokesman for the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told the Guardian.
> 
> Of the dead, three were government soldiers sent to protect the camp and two of the wounded were soldiers, said Joel Millman, IOM’s press officer.


Be sure 100% that Saudi Arabia in specific and the coalition in general have no desire whatsoever to target civilians from Huthies, that's why they only use expensive precise and guided missiles. Nevertheless, civilian casualties will be inevitable like any war, but at it's minimum. Unfortunately, your Huthi lowlife brothers use civilian houses as human shield. Unlike you Iranians, we will never hope for civilian suffering, and we would never cheer for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Suddenly you are worried about civilian deaths  where were you when mullah backed Assad killed 250k women and children?



Just trashing fake Saudi gestures that they care so much about Yemeni lives.

Not hesitating to report unproved news of Houthis shooting and killing a protester, but totally ignoring their air strike that killed 40 people and injured tens of others.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Be sure 100% that Saudi Arabia in specific and the coalition in general have no desire whatsoever to target civilians from Huthies, that's why they only use expensive precise and guided missiles. Nevertheless, civilian casualties will be inevitable like any war, but at it's minimum. Unfortunately, your Huthi lowlife brothers use civilian houses as human shield. Unlike you Iranians, we will never hope for civilian suffering, and we would never cheer for it.



Yet you have been supporting those lowlifes in Syria taking shelter in Syrian cities and homes since 2012 no matter what.


There were NO HOUTHIS in the refugee camp. Your beloved innocent air force targeted a refugee camp and killed civilians and 2 soldiers guarding it. Now bring me excuses for every civilian you kill.


----------



## The Last of us

@Frogman

Stop quoting and replying with these useless comments. You wahabis have been wasting this thread with nonsense too much already.

Stop posting trash. Either post proper news or don't post at all. Random tweets with fake pictures do not equate news. Maybe in wahabistan they do, but not here.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Just trashing fake Saudi gestures that they care so much about Yemeni lives.
> 
> Not hesitating to report unproved news of Houthis shooting and killing a protester, but totally ignoring their air strike that killed 40 people and injured tens of others.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have been supporting those lowlifes in Syria taking shelter in Syrian cities and homes since 2012 no matter what.
> 
> 
> There were NO HOUTHIS in the refugee camp. Your beloved innocent air force targeted a refugee camp and killed civilians and 2 soldiers guarding it. Now bring me excuses for every civilian you kill.


You're comparing Syrian people with Huthies, and Hadi with Bashar. You my friend are a ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

5th Star said:


> If Ever We Pakistanis want to believe ONE THING... ONE FACT.
> 
> It is that
> 
> *NOT A SINGLE NATION IN THIS REGION WANTS PAKISTAN TO BE STRONG POLITICALLY OR FINANCIALLY...*
> 
> *They want us to be weak so that they don't have to face a power which could hold them from their designs to increase their influence around...*
> 
> *If we, the Pakistani Nation, ever want to prosper... We will have to limit our foreign policy to a standstill for at least 2 decades.
> 
> Our diplomatic roles in Riyadh, Tehran, Abu dhabi, Doha & Manama must be limited.
> 
> We should make it clear to every one of them that we wont indulge in their mess. EVER.
> 
> We pay attention to our home... clean it from terrorism & corruption.
> 
> Hang the corrupts & riddle the bodies of terrorists with incendiary bullets.
> 
> Keep STRICT CONTROL of RELIGIOUS SEMINARIES of every Sect, as they are the only possible proxies any sectarian neighbor could use against our nation....
> 
> Promote STRICT NATIONALISM... PROMOTE PAKISTANISM....
> 
> Keep Our both defense lines... internal & external... packed and strong...
> 
> IF Any ONE... no matter which sect, province, party does he belongs to... dares to put our Nation in any danger, must be immediately arrested and tried under strict Anti State Laws.... and brought to his fate...
> 
> Wish We Ever Do This... For the SAKE of Our Future... For Ourselves.
> 
> @Paksanity @PATHAN786KING @Halimi @lutfishah @DESERT FIGHTER @analyist @Malik Abdullah *



It appears we agree on this only difference being on how to achieve this.

No country denies our exports. If you have been to Middle East, you will know Pakistani rice, mango, dry fruits and meat are highly sought after items. They sell at higher prices than imports from our competition. But there is no Brother or Ummah in business; it's, well just business. And we are not doing it right. And I can't make it right and nor it will be so in matter of days.

We live in present and have to make do with situation we are in. Facts and realities are brutally honest. Look at our military expertise as exports. Not our blood but only expertise. We have trained world militaries and we are good at it. We have unique experience in dealing with insurgencies and we can share it at a cost, off course.

As you mentioned, there are threats to our nation. Those who know Pakistan well know it's real potential. They know once it is unlocked there is no stopping us. But it has happened yet, truly. And we have to neutralize threats to our security till that time. Alliances are key to navigate through troubled time. If KSA does not want us to grow strong and keep us in its influence then what are we? Foolish kids? We also know diplomacy and protect our national interest. Our cooperation comes at a cost to them as well. If it serves our national interest especially in security domain then why not? 

Off course when we manage to unlock our potential and put our house in order, we will have better decision choices. Even then need for alliances won't go away. USA needs alliances despite its might. So does China and Russia. No nation can stay aloof and isolated from its neighbourhood. That's a hard fact. Putting own house in order helps, off course.


----------



## The SC

Daneshmand said:


> \
> 
> 
> Well, no one can say for sure, how long this one will last. But this is a short history:
> 
> Ottomans fought Zaidis for 150 years. Ottomans lost at the end.
> 
> Egypt fought them for 8 years. Egypt lost at the end.
> 
> The founder of Saudi Arabia, the infamous Ibn Saud, had advised his children: Do Not Go Into Yemen.


They are not going in anyways, they know it is a quagmire. They apparently want to clear the border area and prevent houthis from approaching it by hitting their headquarters deep inside Yemen. Too bad but the whole thing could have been prevented by both.


----------



## SBD-3

An alleged Hauti Convoy hit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> @Frogman
> 
> Stop quoting and replying with these useless comments. You wahabis have been wasting this thread with nonsense too much already.
> 
> Stop posting trash. Either post proper news or don't post at all. Random tweets with fake pictures do not equate news. Maybe in wahabistan they do, but not here.


Saudis are Wahabies, later gulfies and Syrians are Wahabies, and now Jordanians, Egyptians, Moroccans, and Sudanese are Wahabies... Couldn't be any clearer, Wahabi=Sunni=Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

*How long will the fight last? *

Only 14 or 15 centuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## death11

well now there is a question what happen in the next ? I think all of us accept the fact that air strike can not stop huthies they captured cities after the beginning of decisive storm and hadi (the president who were elected by 99.99 percent of people !) has not enough men to control edan let alone all part of yemen !
on the other hand unlike air strike sending ground force to yemen is costly decision we all know many soldier will die and there is no certain results !
so the house of saudi ! should choose an important decision for her decisive storm ! because the first step wasnt enough efficient


----------



## Gasoline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582544052400193537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Al-Jazeera : Houthis convoys Stricken near Aden and bloody battles in Ad-Dali'.*

ضرب أرتال للحوثيين قرب عدن ومعارك دامية بالضالع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudis are Wahabies, later gulfies and Syrians are Wahabies, and now Jordanians, Egyptians, Moroccans, and Sudanese are Wahabies... Couldn't be any clearer, Wahabi=Sunni=Muslim.


No kid, wahabis are wahabis. You find them Arabia, Jprdan and many other places. It has nothing to do with a country in general or sunnah as a whole. The fact that you attempt to equate sunnah and wahabism is truly pathetic. Vast majority of sunnis do not subscribe to your backward, takfiri ideology, i.e wahabism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> No kid, wahabis are wahabis. You find them Arabia, Jprdan and many other places. It has nothing to do with a country in general or sunnah as a whole. The fact that you attempt to equate sunnah and wahabism is truly pathetic. Vast majority of sunnis do not subscribe to your backward, takfiri ideology, i.e wahabism.


Lol, just lol at you and your logical reply.


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudi air force has been doing a fantastic job. Very successful so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudis are Wahabies, later gulfies and Syrians are Wahabies, and now Jordanians, Egyptians, Moroccans, and Sudanese are Wahabies... Couldn't be any clearer, Wahabi=Sunni=Muslim.



Funny, since I'm an atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

death11 said:


> well now there is a question what happen in the next ? I think all of us accept the fact that air strike can not stop huthies they captured cities after the beginning of decisive storm and hadi (the president who were elected by 99.99 percent of people !) has not enough men to control edan let alone all part of yemen !
> on the other hand unlike air strike sending ground force to yemen is costly decision we all know many soldier will die and there is no certain results !
> so the house of saudi ! should choose an important decision for her decisive storm ! because the first step wasnt enough efficient


You know what Americans did with Iraqis and then with Talibans with unopposed rule of the sky. When there is no challenge in the sky i.e. air dominance in this case. Hauties supply lines can be easily cut off. The longer the hauties advance, the longer will be the stretch and longer the replenishment time if the convoys are at the mercy of air assets.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Frogman said:


> Funny, since I'm an atheist.


I know, but hey.. He has a clear point in his last post, a Wahabi is a Wahabi and you Froggy are a Wahhabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

ebray said:


> delete the graphic pictures


done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

5th Star said:


> *Indian relations* with Arab Sunni Countries are way more stronger than Pakistan could ever have.
> 
> A few examples are here...
> 
> Job & Employment:
> 
> Indians working in the Middle East Region = 6,244,390 (Over 6 Millions Indians are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> Pakistanis working in the Middle East Region = 4,070,000 (Over 4 Millions Pakistanis are employed in Arab Sunni Countries)
> 
> 20 Lakh more Indians working in Arab Sunni countries than Pakistanis.
> 
> Remittances from Middle East (2014 Estimates):
> 
> Indians in middle East send money back to India is worth = 30.69 Billion US Dollars
> Pakistanis in middle East send money back to Pakistan is worth = 5.21 Billion US Dollars.
> 
> Remark: India gets 25 Billions US Dollars more than What Pakistan gets in Remittances from the Middle East SUNI Arab Countries.
> 
> Business & Trade:
> 
> Indian Exports to Middle East: 50+ Billion US Dollars
> Pakistani Exports to Middle East: 03 Billion US Dollars
> 
> India exports to Middle Eastern Sunni countries are 17 Times more than Pakistan hardly does.
> 
> Still You think Arab Sunni countries are more Friendly to Pakistan?



Oh heyyyyyyyy

You are a dumb a$$

Indian population >>> Pakistani population

THUS

One would expect more indians than Pakistanis anywhere.
However if you can work ratios ( WARNING it requires brain cells )
you would see, the number of Pakistanis still are above the expected population ratios.

The other numbers you quotes are directly proportional to the first one.
More people = more jobs = more trade = more remittances

Dare I mention, a lot of hydrabadis claim, that since Hindu-stan practices religious discrimination thus they are forced to find work abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Video of the attack on missile dump
Twitter Card


----------



## GBU-28

No chance of Iranian victory in Yemen.

Waste of money for Iran.

I would say it's a waste of human life, but of course Iran does not commit Iranian soldiers. They get the Arabs to do the fighting.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gasoline said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582544052400193537


Which troops ? Are they deploying them? (Contingent sent for AlSamsam series military ex) ?















View attachment 209421
View attachment 209422












I think il wait for official confirmation on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## death11

SBD-3 said:


> You know what Americans did with Iraqis and then with Talibans with unopposed rule of the sky. When there is no challenge in the sky i.e. air dominance in this case. Hauties supply lines can be easily cut off. The longer the hauties advance, the longer will be the stretch and longer the replenishment time if the convoys are at the mercy of air assets.


yes air strike will make them weaker in the future but ISIS has a lot of enemies on the ground considering houthies there is not real threat on the ground ! th hadi has not enough loyalty Al ghaede prefers stay and watch what happen !



GBU-28 said:


> No chance of Iranian victory in Yemen.
> 
> Waste of money for Iran.
> 
> I would say it's a waste of human life, but of course Iran does not commit Iranian soldiers. They get the Arabs to do the fighting.


as i remember we dont sent are fighters or our troops to yemen there are no sign of iranian weapon in yemen !
ksa start attacking against yemen !!! it is their problems their war ! not us ! they spend a big deal of money maybe billions in a week! and we just watching so blame some one else !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which troops ? Are they deploying them? (Contingent sent for AlSamsam series military ex) ?
> View attachment 209415
> View attachment 209416
> View attachment 209417
> View attachment 209418
> View attachment 209420
> View attachment 209421
> View attachment 209422
> View attachment 209423
> 
> 
> 
> I think il wait for official confirmation on this one.



Well, we're a bit confused about that .There is a lots of rumors.Until now, nothing official.What we know is Alsamsam ex.The coming days will clarify more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

death11 said:


> yes air strike will make them weaker in the future but ISIS has a lot of enemies on the ground considering houthies there is not real threat on the ground ! th hadi has not enough loyalty Al ghaede prefers stay and watch what happen !


Like I said before hauties cant hold-on forever, unless not adequately protected. Movements will be restricted, crippled and the ability to fight an open war will be severely jeopardized. And this won't end here, the GCCs ,if successful, will try to make this coalition permanent and next target will most likely be ISIS because that will KSA,UAE,Qatar steer clear of any threat in neighbor.


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Turkish Consul in Jeddah : Saudi Arabia would end the Operation with its allies successfully and Ankara supports the legitimacy in Yemen.*

القنصل التركي في جدة: السعودية ستنهي العملية مع حلفائها بنجاح.. وأنقرة تدعم الشرعية اليمنية

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which troops ? Are they deploying them? (Contingent sent for AlSamsam series military ex) ?
> View attachment 209415
> View attachment 209416
> View attachment 209417
> View attachment 209418
> View attachment 209420
> View attachment 209421
> View attachment 209422
> View attachment 209423
> 
> 
> 
> I think il wait for official confirmation on this one.


Along the border, Once the borders are guarded by PA, this would effectively free KSA to move into Yamen and engage hauties head-on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

"There are two things that we don't negotiate our religion and our security" Saudi ambassador in the U.S.


Saudi government should start making plan with its allies to deal with the situation in not only Yemen but also Syria, Iraq and Ahwaz which need to be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GBU-28

death11 said:


> as i remember we dont sent are fighters or our troops to yemen there are no sign of iranian weapon in yemen !
> ksa start attacking against yemen !!! it is their problems their war ! not us ! they spend a big deal of money maybe billions in a week! and we just watching so blame some one else !



Come on. Everyone knows Iran is behind the Houthis' push in Yemen.

Just another Arab state the Iranians are trying to hijack.

Looks like they miscalculated this time. Yemen is in the Arabian peninsula. A red line for the Saudis.


----------



## SBD-3

Yet we can't completely rule out some PAF pilots flying RSAF,UAEAF assets and some special forces participating in special ops.


----------



## JonAsad

Saudi Arabia doesnt need our soldiers to guard their borders- just rumors-



SBD-3 said:


> Yet we can't completely rule out some PAF pilots flying RSAF,UAEAF assets and some special forces participating in special ops.


Flying a foreign war plane on strike missions is not as easy as moving from manual to auto transmission-


----------



## SBD-3

alarabi said:


> "There are two things that we don't negotiate our religion and our security" Saudi ambassador in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Saudi government should start making plan with its allies to deal with the situation in not only Yemen but also Syria, Iraq and Ahwaz which need to be taken seriously.


I think ISIS in Iraq will be because it would give GCCs two advantages
1-Steer Clear the borders of KSA,UAE,Qatar from any immediate threats.
2-Free Iraqi government from depending upon Shia mlitias and thus reducing Tehran's direct influence on Iraq (Though not been able to eliminate it completely). Once ISIS is dealt, then would come next plans.



JonAsad said:


> Flying a plane on strike missions is not as easy as moving from manual to auto transmission-


So you think the Saudies have been pounding militants in PAF jets over NWA?


----------



## JonAsad

SBD-3 said:


> So you think the Saudies have been pounding militants in PAF jets over NWA?


I think you should draw a line between fantasies and realities- Before you come to the conclusion in your near future that even a Saudi mars mission was piloted by a Pakistani pilot-


----------



## Gasoline

SBD-3 said:


> *Yet we can't completely rule out some PAF pilots flying RSAF,UAEAF* assets and some special forces participating in special ops.



Yeah, U.S would allow that . 
Logic please.


----------



## SBD-3

JonAsad said:


> I think you should draw a line between fantasies and realities- Before you come to the conclusion in your near future that even a Saudi mars mission was piloted by a Pakistani pilot-


You said they can't fly it and I gave you an example, whats the point in all of the above?


----------



## بلندر

VelocuR said:


> *How long will the fight last? *
> 
> Only 14 or 15 centuries



till the savior comes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## death11

GBU-28 said:


> Come on. Everyone knows Iran is behind the Houthis' push in Yemen.
> 
> Just another Arab state the Iranians are trying to hijack.
> 
> Looks like they miscalculated this time. Yemen is in the Arabian peninsula. A red line for the Saudis.


no bahrain or yemen are not iran priority because iran thinks her enemy is israeal (not KSA unfortunately )so they try to keep syria and iraq in her side ! when ksa soldiers went to bahrain we didnt do any thing , we could make there a hell for them as we made lebonon a hell for israeal but we didnt any work just blamed them fot their behaviour and now we just watching them in yemen ! but syria or iraq are different issue !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Gasoline said:


> Yeah, *U.S would allow that* .
> Logic please.


I don't think there is a covenant on Americans planes barring a country like which already uses US assets. Like I said its a possibility. PAF pilots of F-16s have been accumulating good strike sorties in NWA over years.


----------



## death11

SBD-3 said:


> Like I said before hauties cant hold-on forever, unless not adequately protected. Movements will be restricted, crippled and the ability to fight an open war will be severely jeopardized. And this won't end here, the GCCs ,if successful, will try to make this coalition permanent and next target will most likely be ISIS because that will KSA,UAE,Qatar steer clear of any threat in neighbor.


well so it certainly needs permanent war for few years i dont think they are ready for this 
what you say is another syria but for KSA not Iran !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

death11 said:


> well so it certainly needs permanent war for few years i dont think they are ready for this
> what you say is another syria but for KSA not Iran !


Yep it would be you can't afford a wormhole kind of militia in your very next neighborhood. Plus if ISIS makes further strategic gains in either Syria or Iraq and somehow destabilizes the govt and regime. The headache would increase many fold for both Iran as well as KSA. This would take time but a worthwhile investment in peace IMHO.


----------



## JonAsad

SBD-3 said:


> You said they can't fly it and I gave you an example, whats the point in all of the above?


I meant foreign aircraft-


----------



## SBD-3

JonAsad said:


> I meant foreign aircraft-


our pilots have flown arab aircrafts on both secondments and deputations. But like I said they can just quietly slip some pilots to fly some assets, be it unknown to the Americans.


----------



## death11

SBD-3 said:


> Yep it would be you can't afford a wormhole kind of militia in your very next neighborhood. Plus if ISIS makes further strategic gains in either Syria or Iraq and somehow destabilizes the govt and regime. The headache would increase many fold for both Iran as well as KSA. This would take time but a worthwhile investment in peace IMHO.


iran and ksa have mutual enemies and different interests it can make them good friends or bad enemies but in terms of bad enemies they can suffer from many problems in a long war at yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

SBD-3 said:


> I don't think there is a covenant on Americans planes barring a country like which already uses US assets. Like I said its a possibility. PAF pilots of F-16s have been accumulating good strike sorties in NWA over years.



My friend, we've our pilots. There is no need for foreign pilots to fight instead of us. 
Saudi pilots are one of the professional pilots in the world, I'm not saying that coz I'm Saudi no. They were participating in complex exercises with the strongest air forces in the world like U.S air force in red flag and other exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You're comparing Syrian people with Huthies, and Hadi with Bashar. You my friend are a ticket.



So those armed gangs in Syria are 'Syrian people', but Houthis are probably armed foreign gangs, not to forget all hired and paid by Iran. Actually they are Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Serpentine said:


> To those who say Hadi is the elected president of Yemen to justify the invasion on Yemen (hypocrites in my eye):
> 
> A presidential election was held in Yemen on 21 February 2012. *Acting President Abd Rabbuh Mansur al-Hadi was the only candidate in the election*. He was sworn in as president of Yemen on 25 February 2012 in the Presidential Palace.
> 
> *With a reported 65% turnout, Hadi won 99.8 percent of the vote.*
> 
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Maybe compared to Saudi standards, this is called a genuine election, but you guys can't fool everyone around. And they dare to call Assad's election a fake one hence calling him illegitimate. This is the most ridiculous thing. One of their excuses is that Hadi is the elected president and Houthis are Iran's agents. But since rules of jungle apply in the world, Hadi is a fully legitimate president, even according to U.S 'democracy'. Now they have invaded Yemen to save the 'democratic' president, not to mention Saudis' love for freedom of expression and democracy.
> 
> This 'elected' leader officially asked foreign nations to invade his country, what a patriotic leader indeed, he doesn't even look like a stooge and he dares to call Houthis Iran's puppets.
> 
> This is surely not for an elected leader, not for Yemenis and not for protecting freedom, it's only and only for keeping a good servant in the chair.
> 
> And for those Pakistanis who think their country should support Saudis because a Houthi attack on Saudi holy sites is imminent or to protect 'holy lands' (which is a huge lie). You just can't 'defend' an invader and you are not 'defending' Saudis here from anything. If your country helps them, it's only and only because they are Saudis, you surely are not defending anything 'holy', you are simply supporting foreign invasion on a sovereign nation. So please if you at least want to defend this operation, come up with some proper excuses.
> 
> @5th Star @kollang @rahi2357 @B@KH @Irfan Baloch @Horus @mohsen @f1000n @DESERT FIGHTER @Hindustani78 @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf @syedali73 @SOHEIL @Daneshmand @Nihonjin1051 @Oscar @Gufi @bozorgmehr @Bratva @Screambowl @K-Xeroid @Dazzler @kaku1 @Winchester @rmi5 @New @Malik Alashter @Oscar



What are the excuses Iran Give to support Syria ?

1. We have defense agreement to protect it;s territorial integrity

1.25 Hautis if capture border areas adjacent to Saudi borders will try to to repeat/revenge 2009 war. This is where Pakistan comes in, The mountain warfare. Divisions/units excelling in will be posted inside Saudi Arabia along yemen border not inside YEMEN. I don't know why you and all the other Iranis confuse these things and consider Pakistan will deploy army in yemen. Pakistan has obligation because of defense and security pacts to defend saudia in areas where they are lacking.

1.5 So if Pakistan has similar defense agreements with Saudia as of Iran-Syrian agreements why suddenly it becomes excuses, hugh lie, they are saudis that's why we are helping them or similar taglines become prominent ?

2. Syria revolution is not succeeding because Syrian people are with Bashar ul Assad. If they are then why Hezbollah, Iran, Russia, Afghan militias helping assad instead of those so called supporters which suppose to be in millions ?



Daneshmand said:


> You are right about the border area between Yemen and Saudi being mountainous and quite difficult.
> 
> But I do not think NLI units of Pakistan will be effective there.
> 
> For the reason that these units of Pakistan have alot of Ismaili and 12er Shias who have most sympathies with local population of Yemeni Zaidis and Saudi Ismailis and quite at odds with Saudi policies and Takfirism. In fact one reason, Pakistan has been using such units against Takfiri forces inside Pakistan, is because the high command does not have to worry about soldier's loyalty and dedication to war when the other side is also shouting AllahuAkbar. As per General Timazi's book, Profiles of Intellgence, Pakistan even did not dare to post Shia diplomats in Saudi Arabia for the fear of angering Saudis, so I do not think Saudis would be very happy if you try to move units there which have alot of Shia components in them. For such a task, may I recommend to you, some units like the ones commanded by Brig. Ziaulhaq in Jordan who was extremely successful in mincing Palestinians into absolute submission. There was never to be another Palestinian uprising in Jordan.
> 
> Please remain advised though, that the Zaidis are a much harder nut to crack. They are the only Arabs who were never subjugated and colonized. Whether by Ottomans, by British or by anyone else. They have lived free for too long to be put into cage. Specially into a Saudi cage. Palestinians by comparison were extra-ripe plum.



You are wrong, Utterly wrong. Making assumptions, weird and made up facts, lot of imaginary assumptions presented as universal truth. Why is that you have to see everything from sectarian angle ? Can't you take those sectarian glasses for one moment so your objectivity and clarity in argument becomes vivid ?

First of 12 NLI has the most extensive mountain warfare experience starting from Kargil war in 1999. That's why pakistan uses them. For their ability not for their sectarian affiliations and you are totally wrong about their strength being mostly Shias. As we speak. Pak-Saudi just conducted Mountain warfare exercises.

I have read Profile of Intelligence. you are way off the mark once again. Either you are deliberately distorting facts or you didn't paid close attention while reading those chapters. The contention was Shia Trainers for Saudi Army, they asked us not to send them. Zia ul haq on the advice of Brig.Tirmizi rejected those ideas.

Once again you are comparing apple and oranges. Comparing Urban warfare of Zia ul Haq in Jordan with Mountain warfare. So I won't comment on this ignorant remark because you don't have all the facts.

We got nothing to do with Zaidis being tough nut. Pakistanis boots if ever lands on Saudi soil would be for defending Saudi yemen mountain borders. Not for subjugating Zaidis. Zaidis may be tough nut to crack but they can;t hold mountain or areas close to saudi border for long. So rest of your rhetoric is way off the mark because you don't really have an idea about in what context Pakistani soldiers will be deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Objective analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Pak-Saudi soldiers did Mountain warfare exercises


----------



## Malik Alashter

Decisive Storm said:


> *Lying is in their blood & veins.*
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I really meant Shia death squads.*
> 
> *Shia Death Squads in Iraq where Sunni Muslims still are Hunted, Tortured and Killed.*


Yeh just like when one of the terrorist he was in the parliament as a rep he should on Aljazeera a photo of Khatemi visiting the prison even and there were aritfact of wha was going on so the terrorist showing the picture of that as a sunnis were tortured and that something I saw.

that the kind of propaganda you guys depend on.

So I'm sure every thing that western channels were showing is for shiite murdered by baathist and sunni terrorism.

IO have no doubt on out of millinon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> What are the excuses Iran Give to support Syria ?
> 
> 1. We have defense agreement to protect it;s territorial integrity
> 
> 1.25 Hautis if capture border areas adjacent to Saudi borders will try to to repeat/revenge 2009 war. This is where Pakistan comes in, The mountain warfare. Divisions/units excelling in will be posted inside Saudi Arabia along yemen border not inside YEMEN. I don't know why you and all the other Iranis confuse these things and consider Pakistan will deploy army in yemen. Pakistan has obligation because of defense and security pacts to defend saudia in areas where they are lacking.
> 
> 1.5 So if Pakistan has similar defense agreements with Saudia as of Iran-Syrian agreements why suddenly it becomes excuses, hugh lie, they are saudis that's why we are helping them or similar taglines become prominent ?
> 
> 2. Syria revolution is not succeeding because Syrian people are with Bashar ul Assad. If they are then why Hezbollah, Iran, Russia, Afghan militias helping assad instead of those so called supporters which suppose to be in millions ?
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, Utterly wrong. Making assumptions, weird and made up facts, lot of imaginary assumptions presented as universal truth. Why is that you have to see everything from sectarian angle ? Can't you take those sectarian glasses for one moment so your objectivity and clarity in argument becomes vivid ?
> 
> First of 12 NLI has the most extensive mountain warfare experience starting from Kargil war in 1999. That's why pakistan uses them. For their ability not for their sectarian affiliations and you are totally wrong about their strength being mostly Shias. As we speak. Pak-Saudi just conducted Mountain warfare exercises.
> 
> I have read Profile of Intelligence. you are way off the mark once again. Either you are deliberately distorting facts or you didn't paid close attention while reading those chapters. The contention was Shia Trainers for Saudi Army, they asked us not to send them. Zia ul haq on the advice of Brig.Tirmizi rejected those ideas.
> 
> Once again you are comparing apple and oranges. Comparing Urban warfare of Zia ul Haq in Jordan with Mountain warfare. So I won't comment on this ignorant remark because you don't have all the facts.
> 
> We got nothing to do with Zaidis being tough nut. Pakistanis boots if ever lands on Saudi soil would be for defending Saudi yemen mountain borders. Not for subjugating Zaidis. Zaidis may be tough nut to crack but they can;t hold mountain or areas close to saudi border for long. So rest of your rhetoric is way off the mark because you don't really have an idea about in what context Pakistani soldiers will be deployed.


12 NLI is the most decorated n one of the youngest regiments of the Army.. It has proved its mettle in both Kargil aswell as FATA.


----------



## Gasoline

@Decisive Storm @azzo @Frosty @الأعرابي @l_5LT3BRE_l @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @BLACKEAGLE @alarabi @Gabriel92 :


The SU-24 arrives to take a part and hunt some terrorists :

*The Sudanese SU-24*




* : 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## atatwolf

Bombing Iran is on the agenda again. Speaking the langauge the Mullah understands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 12 NLI is the most decorated n one of the youngest regiments of the Army.. It has proved its mettle in both Kargil aswell as FATA.



This guy has an extremely nasty habit of distorting facts and generalizing way too much . I know why he assumed 12 NLI being shias. His assumptions would be since Skardu and adjoining areas are Shia dominated so would be 12 NLI.


----------



## East or West India Best

haviZsultan said:


> Good post. Something that forces us to look at things beyond the pro Saudi rhetoric. In none of our wars has any of our traditional arab allies played a part. They have not even listened to our pleas for the freedom of Kashmir. And as you pointed out arabs have given India an observer status in the Arab League.
> 
> So we need to think critically. Will Saudia even ever reciprocate what we are doing for them. I insist that we must remain neutral in this war and offer our services as peacekeepers and negotiators between the sides. We need not fluctuate close to Iran, nor close to Saudia. Instead we must poly a role in diffusing tensions.



Step back and look at it without bias: who would forsake a relationship with India, a rich nation (her people are poor but she is very rich) over pakistan, a relatively poor country GDP wise? Money makes the world go around not "friendships" or ummah.


----------



## MICA

Gasoline said:


> @Decisive Storm @azzo @Frosty @الأعرابي @l_5LT3BRE_l @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @BLACKEAGLE @alarabi @Gabriel92 :
> 
> 
> The flying tank arrives to take a part and hunt some terrorists :
> 
> *The Sudanese SU-24*
> 
> 
> 
> * :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



we have till now ( F-15 , F-16 , mirage 2000 , Tornado , Typhoon and rafale soon ) not sure what is this junk can do honestly they are just saying we are here , and what flying tank i think you meant the SU-25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## East or West India Best

Sinnerman108 said:


> Oh heyyyyyyyy
> 
> You are a dumb a$$
> 
> Indian population >>> Pakistani population
> 
> THUS
> 
> One would expect more indians than Pakistanis anywhere.
> However if you can work ratios ( WARNING it requires brain cells )
> you would see, the number of Pakistanis still are above the expected population ratios.
> 
> The other numbers you quotes are directly proportional to the first one.
> More people = more jobs = more trade = more remittances
> 
> Dare I mention, a lot of hydrabadis claim, that since Hindu-stan practices religious discrimination thus they are forced to find work abroad.



@5th Star

The average Indian is making 4x per capita than their pakistani counterpart in Saudi Arabia based on the data you've given.

Indian: $30,690,000,000/ 6,244,390 people= $4914.81/person
pakistani $5,210,000,000/4,070,000 people= $1280.09/person


----------



## Gasoline

Kamal_dbk said:


> we have till now ( F-15 , F-16 , mirage 2000 , Tornado , Typhoon and rafale soon ) not sure what is this junk can do honestly they are just saying we are here , and what flying tank i think you meant the SU-25



You forgot the F-18 .




> and what flying tank i think you meant the SU-25





Honestly , I've no experience in the Russian aircrafts (coz we don't use it in our air force so I'm not interested ). You're right the flying tank is the Su-25 not 24 

Gonna edit it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gasoline said:


> *You forgot the F-18* .



is the Kuwait gonna use them finally Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Kamal_dbk said:


> is the Kuwait gonna use them finally Lol.



Yeah, Kuwait hides a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

East or West India Best said:


> @5th Star
> 
> The average Indian is making 4x per capita than their pakistani counterpart.
> 
> Indian: $30,690,000,000/ 6,244,390 people= $4914.81/person
> pakistani $5,210,000,000/4,070,000 people= $1280.09/person





East or West India Best said:


> @5th Star
> 
> The average Indian is making 4x per capita than their pakistani counterpart.
> 
> Indian: $30,690,000,000/ 6,244,390 people= $4914.81/person
> pakistani $5,210,000,000/4,070,000 people= $1280.09/person


GDP per capita (current US$) | Data | Table


Now also compare Pakistans strong middle class which is 50% of its population n compare it with 10% indians that fall under that category .. Or the fact that nobody dies of hunger in Pak or dies on footpath .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

atatwolf said:


> Bombing Iran is on the agenda again. Speaking the langauge the Mullah understands.


Waiting .
By the way hope you and Gasoline participate in the operation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

As per this report from Al Ekhbariya, KSA airstrikes in Yemen are also targeting ISIS and Al Qaida.









---------------------










A missile was launched targeting a border post but the missile fell north of Sana'a as the militias did not know how to operate it




--------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------

30-Mar-2015

*Pakistan to join Saudi coalition against Yemen rebels - senior official*

Pakistan will send troops to Saudi Arabia to give military support to a coalition of mainly Gulf states fighting Yemeni Houthi rebels, a senior government official said on Monday.

Largely Sunni Muslim Pakistan - a regional ally of Saudi Arabia, the Gulf's main Sunni Muslim power - would join a Saudi-led military coalition conducting air strikes against Shi'ite Houthi forces, the official said.

The air strikes are targeting the rebels' southward advance on the port city of Aden, the last bastion of Saudi-backed president, Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Pakistan's Defence Minister Khawaj Asif denied that the country had made a decision to send troops to Saudi Arabia, saying a delegation led by him and foreign policy chief Sartaj Aziz, would go to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday and then decide.

Saudi Arabia has not decided yet whether to send ground troops into Yemen but is keeping its options open, its ambassador to the United States said on Sunday, but was committed to completing its air campaign.

Nuclear-armed Pakistan shares a long border with Iran, considered to be the centre of Shi'ite power, and has a warm relationship with Saudi Arabia, Iran's main regional rival. An estimated 20 percent of Pakistanis are Shi'ite.

"We have already pledged full support to Saudi Arabia in its operation against rebels and will join the coalition," the Pakistani official said.

The Pakistani delegation, led by Asif and Aziz, had been due to arrive in Saudi Arabia on Monday but delayed the trip at the request of the Saudis, the official told Reuters.

On Monday night, Aziz and Asif met Pakistan's military chiefs and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

"Pakistan remains firmly committed to supporting the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Saudi Arabia in accordance with the aspirations of the people of Pakistan," a statement from Sharif's media office said.

"Pakistan stands committed to playing a meaningful role in arresting the deteriorating situation in the Middle East."

There are already about 750-800 Pakistani servicemen in Saudi Arabia but none are combat troops. On Monday, a Pakistani military spokesman said 292 Pakistani soldiers were meeting Saudi troops for annual, pre-scheduled military exercises.

Saudi and United Arab Emirates planes are leading the air attacks and alliance spokesmen have not confirmed whether any other Gulf Arab states are taking part in the strikes, although Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain are members of the alliance.

Residents said ships believed to be Egyptian shelled a column of Houthi fighters trying to advance on Aden.

The United States is providing intelligence support, and a Gulf diplomatic official said France was giving similar help.

Pakistan has already had small demonstrations both for and against military intervention.

Right-wing religious groups demonstrated last week vowing to defend Saudi Arabia. But some civil society groups and opposition politicians spoke against intervention, in the view that it could further inflame sectarian tensions at home.

Sharif has long enjoyed close relations with the Saudi royal family. After his second term as prime minister was ended by a military coup in 1999, he was sent into exile in Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia lent $1.5 billion to Pakistan last year to help Islamabad shore up foreign exchange reserves. Pakistani officials initially refused to divulge the source of the loan.

Pakistan to join Saudi coalition against Yemen rebels - senior official - Yahoo News

-----------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## black-hawk_101

Gasoline said:


> Bombing weapons storage :



I think KSA is using in the right way their:
EF-2000s
Typhoons
F-15s

But why not give their F-5s free of cost to Jordan?



Gasoline said:


> RSAF destroyed* air-defense system *was in Salif seaport .
> ( *used to receive Iran's weapons shipments to Houthis* ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Saif al-Arab @azzo @Hechmi Seif @Sinan @Frosty @Falcon29 @Frogman @l_5LT3BRE_l @Antaréss @atatwolf @farhano @Others



So these were receiving Iranian weapons what is the Yemeni Army-Airforce-Navies were doing all that time and where are they now????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Gasoline said:


> Yeah, Kuwait hides a lot.



and where does Kuwait do that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

So this is halal? Let's see those same tears that were "crying" over Syria... 


At least 40 people were killed on Monday and 200 wounded when an air strike hit Al-Mazraq Camp for displaced people the country’s north.

Yemen civilian death toll mounts, as families flee Saudi-led air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

I can't understand the frothing at the mouth glee from some protestors. They are getting such boners from inflicting death and destruction on Yemen.

This is no harm for Iran. You might think you are harming Iran but Iran is busy with negotiations and other work. Yemen is a non-issue. Houthis wanted to be allied with Iran and Iran would have supported them but it didn't bring about Houthis.

Also people are posting the exact same way as Israelis. If a civilian gets killed then you guys say that its because of the terrorists using them as human shields. THISBIS WHAT ISRAEL SAYS ALL THE TIME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

East or West India Best said:


> @5th Star
> 
> The average Indian is making 4x per capita than their pakistani counterpart in Saudi Arabia based on the data you've given.
> 
> Indian: $30,690,000,000/ 6,244,390 people= $4914.81/person
> pakistani $5,210,000,000/4,070,000 people= $1280.09/person



Couple of things to mention here...

1) Indian expats prefer to invest their earnings back at home while majority of Pakistani expats choose to invest in countries where they are working and DON'T invest at home due to law & order situations.

2) Indians are MORE better placed in businesses & public/private job placements in the Arab nations.

3) Indian business giants in the middle east prefer Indian work force for their businesses... they pay their fellow Indians as much as they pay to their native Arab workers.

4) Most of Pakistanis/Bangladeshis/Filipinos/Indonesians are labor class so as the Indians *BUT the number of Indians running Successful Businesses as well as placed in the medium or higher management level of public/private organizations is MUCH MORE HIGHER than any other South Asian countries.* Obviously they earn more.

5) Middle East Royal Families run holding businesses... their holding companies heavily invest in India and they earn good profits.... Thats why they like INDIA more... they allow Indians certain business relaxations and facilities which helps Indians to invest more in the Middle East.

I hope this will help You to understand why Indians are earning more than Pakistanis??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Houthis tried to launch a ballistic missile from around 60-65 Kms from Sana’a. The missile failed to launch. And then fighters planes targeted the launch site.

They were also failed attempts to fire mortar shells on a border post and border troops attacked back.

--------------


الاثنين 9 جمادي الثاني 1436هـ - 30 مارس 2015

*عاصفة الحزم: إحباط محاولة استهداف مركز حدودي سعودي*

كشف المتحدث باسم قوات التحالف العربي لدعم الشرعية في اليمن (عاصفة الحزم) العميد ركن أحمد عسيري، محاولة الميليشيات الحوثية لإطلاق صاروخ باليستي لكنها باءت بالفشل، ومحاولتها لاستهداف مركز حدودي مع السعودية عبر قذائف الهاون، لكن الجيش السعودي رد على أهداف المحاولين.
​
وفي التفاصيل قال عسيري إن المليشيات الحوثية قامت أمس بمحاولة فاشلة بإطلاق صاروخ باليستي من ضواحي العاصمة صنعاء على مسافة تقريباً بين 60 إلى 65 كيلو مترا سقط نتيجة فشل في الإطلاق، وتم على الفور توجيه المقاتلات لموقع الإطلاق وتم تدميره. مشيراً إلى أنه تمت مهاجمة اللواء 33 الذي يقوم بقصف مدينة الضالع.
​
وأوضح خلال المؤتمر الصحافي اليوم في العاصمة السعودية الرياض أن العمل جاري على تحديد مواقع الصواريخ الباليستية وتدميرها، وكذلك منع تقدم ميليشيات الحوثيين تجاه عدن. مؤكداً أن تخزين الميليشيات للسلاح يعكس نواياهم لاستهداف الشعب اليمني ودول الجوار، ولن يكون لهم مكان آمن خلال الفترة المقبلة، وخصوصاً أنهم يتعمدون تخزين الأسلحة بين المدنيين، وإطلاق هجماتها من بين بيوت المدنيين، وحاولوا استهداف طائرات التحالف من بين المنازل، لكن طائرات التحالف ردت على قصفهم. مشيراً إلى وصول كافة القطع البحرية لمراقبة الموانئ اليمنية، ليكتمل الحصار البحري للموانئ التي يسيطر عليها ميليشيات الحوثي.
​
وأشار إلى أن غارات التحالف استهدفت تحركات قادة ميليشيات الحوثي، ومواقع صواريخ دفاع جوي من طراز "سام"، مستودعات ذخيرة للحوثيين وقوات صالح، واستهداف أي تحرك أو تجميع قوات قرب حدود المملكة الجنوبية. مؤكداً أن جميع دول التحالف تشارك في الحملة العسكرية. موضحاً أن الجدول الزمني للحملة العسكرية تحكمه عدة معطيات.
​
وأوضح أنه لم تقع عمليات تهريب أو تسلل منذ انطلاق العمليات، وأن القوات البرية جاهزة ومدربة وتقوم بدورها في الوقت المناسب.

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2015/03/30/-عاصفة-الحزم-إحباط-محاولة-استهداف-مركز-حدودي-سعودي.html​


----------



## Hindustani78

Royal Saudi Land Forces and units of Special Forces of the Pakistani army take part in a joint military exercise called "Al-Samsam 5" in Shamrakh field, north of Baha region, southwest Saudi Arabia.


----------



## GBU-28

I'm with the Sunnis on the Yemen issue.



Madali said:


> I can't understand the frothing at the mouth glee from some protestors. They are getting such boners from inflicting death and destruction on Yemen.
> 
> This is no harm for Iran. You might think you are harming Iran but Iran is busy with negotiations and other work. Yemen is a non-issue. Houthis wanted to be allied with Iran and Iran would have supported them but it didn't bring about Houthis.
> 
> Also people are posting the exact same way as Israelis. If a civilian gets killed then you guys say that its because of the terrorists using them as human shields. THISBIS WHAT ISRAEL SAYS ALL THE TIME!




This is exactly what I saw Iranians writing when their militias and Assad's army are killing civilians whilst hunting ISIS.

Barrel bombs anyone?


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran sends aid to Yemen's Houthis amid Saudi-led airstrikes - The Hindu
Updated: March 31, 2015 13:14 IST

Iran’s official news agency said Tehran has sent aid to Yemen, its first such shipment since a Saudi-led coalition launched airstrikes last week to halt the advance of the Houthis.

_IRNA_ said the aid was delivered by air early on Tuesday but did not say where the cargo landed. The coalition has bombed a number of rebel-held airports and has announced it is in full control of Yemen’s airspace.

_IRNA_ said the aid contained 19 tons of medicines and medical equipment and two tons of food provided by the Iranian Red Crescent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Iranian-backed Arab Shias threaten US, Saudi and of course, Israel.






I have to say, I'm quite impressed how the Iranians get Arabs to fight on their behalf whilst the Mullahs sit comfortably in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

GBU-28 said:


> Iranian-backed Arab Shias threaten US, Saudi and of course, Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I'm quite impressed how the Iranians get Arabs to fight on their behalf whilst the Mullahs sit comfortably in Tehran.


They are like jews, who let sunnis and white British and american christian boys fight their wars. Quite impressive


----------



## GBU-28

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They are like jews, who let sunnis and white British and american christian boys fight their wars. Quite impressive




 I seem to recall it was Israel and Jews that defended Israel in 48,67,73 and to this day.

You had one war with the Arabs and have never recovered since. That's why you now only fight using proxies 

Iranian soldiers are just for show, everyone knows your Iran/Iraq war trauma still haunts you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

-Iranian navy has denied any warning from Egyptian navy.it also added that: we wont let anyone to give us unnecessary warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

GBU-28 said:


> I seem to recall it was Israel and Jews that defended Israel in 48,67,73 and to this day.
> 
> You had one war with the Arabs and have never recovered since. That's why you now only fight using proxies
> 
> Iranian soldiers are just for show, everyone knows your Iran/Iraq war trauma still haunts you.


 Saddam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

GBU-28 said:


> I seem to recall it was Israel and Jews that defended Israel in 48,67,73 and to this day.
> 
> You had one war with the Arabs and have never recovered since. That's why you now only fight using proxies
> 
> Iranian soldiers are just for show, everyone knows your Iran/Iraq war trauma still haunts you.



The last people that can talk about competencies of military are you arabs. Especially someone from Morocco 
Iraq, even thought backed by majority of world still could not take 1 inch of land from Iran even though the Iranian army then could barely even make a bullet. By the end of war, Iran was in Iraqi territory.

Today's Iran would eat, and excrete any arab army. Persian Gulf Arab armies are as incompetent as you get. The only competent arab fighting entity are the ones trained by Iran, I.e Hezbollah. That should give you a clue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

*Coalition stopping Red Cross delivering medical aid in Yemen: spokeswoman*

(Reuters) - Members of the Saudi-led coalition conducting air strikes in Yemen are preventing a Red Cross plane from delivering medical supplies in Sanaa, an ICRC spokeswoman said on Tuesday.

In a statement, the independent aid agency "called for the urgent removal of obstacles to the delivery to Yemen of vital medical supplies needed to treat casualties from a week of deadly clashes and air strikes".

"We still don't have the permission from coalition members," ICRC spokeswoman Sitara Jabeen told Reuters in Geneva, declining to specify which coalition authorities were responsible for the hold-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi forces and Houthi fighters exchange heavy fire on border: residents| Reuters

n">(Reuters) - Saudi forces and Yemeni Houthi fighters exchanged artillery and rocket fire along several stretches of their border on Tuesday, residents and tribal sources told Reuters.

Explosions and heavy gunfire was heard in the Shida and al-Hisama districts of Saada province and near the town of Haradh in neighboring Hajja province.

Saudi helicopters were flying overhead, residents said. They described the fighting as the worst in the area during six days of Saudi-led air strikes against Houthi targets throughout Yemen, which are aimed at weakening the Iran-allied militia.

"The bombing today is worse than on any other day and we hear sounds of explosions and see Saudi planes in the air," Khaled, a resident in the Haradh area told Reuters.

The Houthi TV channel al-Maseerah also reported clashes on the frontier. "Rockets from the Saudi-American aggression continue to fall on the Shida and al-Hisama districts on the Yemen-Saudi border," it said in a text message.

Tension in the border area has mounted since an air strike killed at least 40 people at the Mazraq camp for displaced people near Haradh on Monday. A humanitarian official said the strike targeted a truck full of Houthi gunmen.

Saada and neighboring northern provinces are strongholds of the Houthi movement, a militia belonging to Yemen's Zaydi Shi'ite sect, which fought a brief and indecisive ground conflict with Saudi Arabia in 2009.

(Reporting By Mohammed Ghobari; Writing by Noah Browning; Editing by Larry King)


----------



## asad71

*Images from Yemen-Obviously the intelligence supplied by the US is allowing the GCC allies to strike and kill civilians*




A Houthi fighter walks at the site of anair strike at a residential areanear Sanaa Airport





People search for survivorsunder the rubble of housesdestroyed by an air strike near Sanaa Airport March 26

*


Rebels known as Al Houthis are advancing on Aden*






People uncover the body of a man from under the rubble of a house destroyed by an air strike near Sanaa Airport


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> -Iranian navy has denied any warning from Egyptian navy.it also added that: we wont let anyone to give us unnecessary warning.


They already did, Saudi Arabia gave Iran a warning not to get close to Yemen sea and air ports and Iran submitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They already did, Saudi Arabia gave Iran a warning not to get close to Yemen sea and air ports and Iran submitted.



Man, you guys actually need all these fake news to increase your self-confidence. So desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 12 NLI is the most decorated n one of the youngest regiments of the Army.. *It has proved its mettle in both Kargil* aswell as FATA.


3000 martyred for no-reason, achievement by the way of cannon fodder. Theirs but to do and die.



thepakistani said:


> IF INDIA ATTACKS ON PAKISTAN
> IRAN WOULD HELP.......NO NOT AT ALL
> USA WOULD HELP.........NO ..
> Rather they may be helping india
> THEN WHO WILL.
> SAUDI ARABIA... YES DEFINITELY
> CHINA......................YES
> 
> THEN
> 
> DEFIANTLY PAKISTAN SHOULD FULL FILL SAUDI EXPECTATIONS.
> GAZWATUL HIND HAS TO OCCUR ..INDIA WOULD ATTACK PAKISTAN..AND ITS NOT FAR OFF


In all major conflicts except Siachin and 1971, Pakistan was the initiator, so being an initiator puts you in an awkward position. Had Yahya not tried to subdue the east Pakistan by the way of "Iron fist and no hold bars" kind of rule of Gen Tikka Khan, position would have been different.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Man, you guys actually need all these fake news to increase your self-confidence. So desperate.


Which fake news?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoshteAhani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Which fake news?


Hey blackeagle, why do you hate Iran so much ? Hate is bad for your health

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thepakistani

SBD-3 said:


> 3000 martyred for no-reason, achievement by the way of cannon fodder. Theirs but to do and die.
> 
> 
> In all major conflicts except Siachin and 1971, Pakistan was the initiator, so being an initiator puts you in an awkward position. Had Yahya not tried to subdue the east Pakistan by the way of "Iron fist and no hold bars" kind of rule of Gen Tikka Khan, position would have been different.


every one has basic rights to keep his own way of thinking ...as you are.....no problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Which fake news?



Even before the operation, we didn't have much ships docked in Yemen, so 'giving Iran a warning to stay out of Yemen ports' while there is already no Iranian ship even near Yemen is a fake news for moral boos of fanboys. Just like the other news about Egyptian navy firing shots at non-existent Iranian naval ships in Red sea.




thepakistani said:


> IF INDIA ATTACKS ON PAKISTAN
> IRAN WOULD HELP.......NO NOT AT ALL
> USA WOULD HELP.........NO ..
> Rather they may be helping india
> THEN WHO WILL.
> SAUDI ARABIA... YES DEFINITELY
> CHINA......................YES
> 
> THEN
> 
> DEFIANTLY PAKISTAN SHOULD FULL FILL SAUDI EXPECTATIONS.
> GAZWATUL HIND HAS TO OCCUR ..INDIA WOULD ATTACK PAKISTAN..AND ITS NOT FAR OFF



Read about 1971 war with India and you'll know whether Iran helped Paksitan or not.

I hope no war happens, but I'm eagerly waiting to see what'll Saudis do for you in case of a war with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Even before the operation, we didn't have much ships docked in Yemen, so 'giving Iran a warning to stay out of Yemen ports' while there is already no Iranian ship even near Yemen is a fake news for moral boos of fanboys. Just like the other news about Egyptian navy firing shots at non-existent Iranian naval ships in Red sea.
> 
> Read about 1971 war with India and you'll know whether Iran helped Paksitan or not.
> 
> I hope no war happens, but I'm eagerly waiting to see what'll Saudis do for you in case of a war with India.



14 Iranian air flights to Sanaa, hmmm... It looks like Iranians like nothing more than touring a war-torn country, or does it?

First Iran flight lands in Shiite-held Yemen capital | Daily Mail Online

Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Iran’s Mahan Air Launches Flights to Sanaa

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-of-weapons-for-Houthis-at-Saleef-port.html



MoshteAhani said:


> Hey blackeagle, why do you hate Iran so much ? Hate is bad for your health


Hate is part of human nature, especially when it is toward mass murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 14 Iranian air flights to Sanaa, hmmm... It looks like Iranians like nothing more than touring a war-torn country, or does it?
> 
> First Iran flight lands in Shiite-held Yemen capital | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Uskowi on Iran - اسکویی در باره ایران: Iran’s Mahan Air Launches Flights to Sanaa
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-of-weapons-for-Houthis-at-Saleef-port.html



It has nothing to do with those ships you mentioned.

Yes we sent planes to Yemen, tons of food and medical supplies. You can claim they were weapons, but unless you provide a reliable proof, that's considered only a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


>



Why the Arab soldier has no normal eyes ? ...looks like a demon. Even your own propaganda is rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

yeah seriously Iran and co, you vowed to defend the "resistance" in all places, heck you went in Syria on the excuse of defending the "holy graves," you went to defend dead people  

Maybe this is a signal to the Houthis that their situation is more hopeless than being dead? or maybe it's just good ol' fear (rev guards, Quds militia, Hezbollah, etc etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Tuesday, March 31, 2015

*HRW deferential towards Saudi airstrikes that kill civilians
*
Human Rights Watch reported on the beginning of Israel's airstrikes in Gaza last summer:


Israel/Palestine: *Unlawful* Israeli Airstrikes Kill Civilians
B_ombings of Civilian Structures Suggest *Illegal Policy*_

Israeli air attacks in Gaza investigated by Human Rights Watch have been* targeting apparent civilian structures* and killing civilians* in violation of the laws of war.* Israel should end unlawful attacks that *do not target military objectives and may be intended as collective punishment or broadly to destroy civilian property*. *Deliberate or reckless attacks violating the laws of war are war crimes,* Human Rights Watch said.​

Prosecutor, judge and jury. Without any relevant information as to what Israel's targets were, HRW flatly said that Israel was violating international law and said that Israel was targeting homes simply to kill Gazan civilians, apparently for kicks.

Now compare that with how HRW reports on Saudi airstrikes in urban areas that are killing scores of civilians:


Yemen: Saudi-Led Airstrikes Take Civilian Toll

The Saudi Arabia-led coalition of Arab countries that conducted airstrikes in Yemen on March 26 and 27, 2015, killed at least 11 and possibly as many as 34 civilians during the first day of bombings in Sanaa, the capital, Human Rights Watch said today. The 11 dead included 2 children and 2 women. Saudi and other warplanes also carried out strikes on apparent targets in the cities of Saada, Hodaida, Taiz, and Aden.

The airstrikes *targeted Ansar Allah*, the armed wing of the Zaidi Shia group known as the Houthis, that has controlled much of northern Yemen since September 2014.

...“Both the Saudi-led forces and the Houthis need to do everything they can to protect civilians from attack,” said Joe Stork, deputy Middle East and North Africa director. “Reports of air strikes and anti-aircraft weapons in heavily populated areas *raise serious concern*s that not enough is being done to ensure their safety.”

...*Human Rights Watch has not been able to determine whether specific attacks complied with the laws of war*, which apply to the armed conflict in Yemen. The laws of war prohibit attacks that target civilians or civilian property, or that do not or cannot discriminate between civilians and fighters.


​

Look at that! *The mind-reading skills that HRW "researchers" have in Gaza are suddenly malfunctioning in Yemen!* They know that Saudi Arabia is targeting terrorists, and they are simply not sure if the bombs that killed 34 civilians were simple mistakes, or maybe there was a legitimate target there.

All that certainty that HRW has in declaring Israel to be criminal is nowhere to be found when Saudis are dropping their bombs on houses and children.

I can't wait to see how HRW reports on yesterday's news:


An air strike killed dozens of people at a camp for displaced people in northwest Yemen on Monday, aid workers said, as Arab warplanes bombard rebels around the country.

The International Organization for Migration said at least 40 people had been killed and 200 wounded at the Al-Mazrak camp in Hajja province where it has staff on the ground, revising an initial toll of 45 dead.

IOM spokesman Joel Millman said 25 of the wounded were in severe condition.

"It was an air strike," said Pablo Marco of Doctors Without Borders (MSF), which has a presence at the hospital.​

Another thing: I haven't yet found a scorecard showing how many Yemenis have been killed compared with how many Saudis.The score is probably about 250-0 at this point, which in other contexts would be considered by ignorant pundits as proof of "disporportionate force." 

Scorecards are particular to cases when the winning side's name begins with ISR and ends in AEL.


----------



## الأعرابي

*Destroying Houthi's missiles launch sites*






F-15S/C, Tornado, Mirage, F-18, SU-24 All bombing the Iranian supported rats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

FRONT PAGE
*Saudi-led forces block Yemen ports*
Last updated: Monday, March 30, 2015 11:32 PM

*Mishal Al-Otaibi*
Saudi Gazette

*RIYADH* — Naval forces of the Saudi-led coalition imposed a total blockade on all ports in Yemen, according to Brig. Gen. Ahmad Al-Asiri, adviser at the office of the minister of defense. 

“As of today, all the prescribed naval units have been mobilized to enforce the sea blockade plan by preventing entry or exit from Yemeni ports. 

The forces are blocking the movement of ships to prevent weapons and fighters from entering or leaving Yemen,” he told the daily press briefing at the Riyadh Airbase on Monday.

Al-Asiri said the coalition forces are now intensively engaged in repelling an advance of Houthi militias and the forces supporting them along the roads leading to the southern port city of Aden.

The airstrikes are now targeting movement of Houthi leaders, hitting command centers, arms depots, and cutting supply lines, he said, adding that the militia is now targeting citizens by moving their operations to residential areas so as to take advantage of it to create media hype. 

Al-Asiri said the coalition forces were able to destroy all the arms and ammunition depots under the control of Houthi rebels. 

About Al-Hajar camp, he said Houthis fired at coalition forces from residential areas, so the forces retaliated.

*About the participation of Pakistani troops, Al-Asiri said there is a coordination between the two parties to decide the timing of the involvement of the Pakistani forces.

“The locations and movements of Houthi militias are still under close monitoring of the allied forces. The forces are closely following up any redeployment of missiles in order to destroy them,” he said.*


----------



## Dazzler

haviZsultan said:


> Today I was reading a newspaper and there was news of a coalition formed that supported Saudi Arabia. As I was readingI read the name ASWJ... its clear that ASWJ, SSP or its militant wing LEJ is supporting the Saudi led incursion into Yemen. We Pakistanis already have a sectarian war going on in our country. The Taliban, Jamaat Ul Ahrar and the Lashkar E Jhangvi constantly kill random shias by target killings or bombings while the Sipah e mohammed attacks ASWJ leaders. We do not want to intensify this war. Lets vouch for peace and be the Islamic secular country we were supposed to be. We should offer peacekeepers and negotiators to Yemen Saudi Arabia and Iran.
> 
> Our role should be only and only bridging this gap between Iran and Saudia and uniting the ummah.
> 
> 
> 
> But if we look critically we have given little or nothing to the Muslim ummah. We are allied to the US, we played a part in black september and in 1971 we were killing our own citizens just because of an autocratic leadership. We could not even maintain our union much less give something to the Islamic world.
> 
> We were ruled by the British for a set period of time and if they had refused to give us an independent Pakistan there is little we could have done. It was the work of brilliant lawyer and figure such as Jinnah that won us freedom and convinced the British we deserved it even though the British did play a game with Somalia and in Africa. Somalia was not given control of Somaliland during independence. It is part of Kenya.
> 
> Anyway I believe we Pakistanis should play an increasingly pivotal role in making Pakistan a strong and united nation.



My post was strictly from "origins" perspective, without the two nation theory, Pakistan would not exist and without Islam, there would be no two nation theory.



Serpentine said:


> *Air strike on Yemeni refugee camp by Saudi-led coalition kills at least 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and wounded about 200 at a camp for internal refugees, a human rights group has said.*
> 
> Of the injured, 25 were severely injured in the raids, a spokesman for the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told the Guardian.
> 
> Of the dead, three were government soldiers sent to protect the camp and two of the wounded were soldiers, said Joel Millman, IOM’s press officer.



This is my worst fear, in any war, its innocent who pay the ultimate price. I am deeply saddened...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

East or West India Best said:


> Step back and look at it without bias: who would forsake a relationship with India, a rich nation (her people are poor but she is very rich) over pakistan, a relatively poor country GDP wise? Money makes the world go around not "friendships" or ummah.



Rich nation can do nothing if its not Strategically important to saudis and other Arab world.



Syrian Lion said:


> So this is halal? Let's see those same tears that were "crying" over Syria...


Concept of hallal and haram is diminishing fast from ummah.


----------



## Madali

_Geneva (AFP) - Humanitarian agencies said Tuesday they could not safely get aid into conflict-hit Yemen and that a local Red Crescent worker had been shot dead while evacuating the wounded.


"The closure of all the international airports in Sanaa, Aden and Hodeida, and heavy restrictions on the seaports, are hampering the delivery of humanitarian assistance," Doctors Without Borders said in a statement.

As Arab warplanes pounded the country for a sixth day, the medical charity, known by its French acronym MSF, said it had already treated hundreds of wounded.

But it warned the "current inability to send in medical supplies and trained personnel means the situation is reaching a critical point."

MSF director of operations Greg Elder said "even reaching the areas of greatest need within Yemen is difficult, as domestic flights have been cancelled and movements inside the country are risky."

The organisation said it had received more than 550 patients at its emergency surgical unit in the southern city of Aden since March 19 as a result of fighting.

"We must provide support to our field teams who are exhausted and overloaded," Elder said._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Al-samsam 5


























Saudis:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Why don't they raise the Houthi flag lol

That would be awkward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Raising the Houthi flag in England would get you arrested not for political reasons but rather for the hate words and racial slurs in it. 

Hate speech laws in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> It has nothing to do with those ships you mentioned.
> 
> Yes we sent planes to Yemen, tons of food and medical supplies. You can claim they were weapons, but unless you provide a reliable proof, that's considered only a lie.


You don't need to remind us of the generous Iranian humanitarian support around the globe and especially in Islamic countries in the ME. We all remember Iranian humanitarian aids to Syrians and Iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You don't need to remind us of the generous Iranian humanitarian support around the globe and especially in Islamic countries in the ME. We all remember Iranian humanitarian aids to Syrians and Iraqis.



Thanks for bringing it up! It's good you are also acknowledging the great help Iran has given to the people of Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



I remember you posted tens of this nonsense in Syria thread in past years, but nothing changed. Wishful thinkers bringing their thinking on the paper.

Arabs, bombing other Arabs and celebrate for fighting Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> I remember you posted tens of this nonsense in Syria thread in past years, but nothing changed. Wishful thinkers bringing their thinking on the paper.
> 
> Arabs, bombing other Arabs and celebrate for fighting Iran.


Just recently, Idlib, Busra Al-Sham..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just recently, Idlib, Busra Al-Sham..



In the bigger picture I mean. Towns have been captured/recaptured dozens of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> I remember you posted tens of this nonsense in Syria thread in past years, but nothing changed. Wishful thinkers bringing their thinking on the paper.
> 
> Arabs, bombing other Arabs and celebrate for fighting Iran.


And BTW, no comparison between FSA vs Bashar, and Derisive Storm vs Huthies. The latter is just fun.



Serpentine said:


> In the bigger picture I mean. Towns have been captured/recaptured dozens of times.


These are very huge victories strategically. And look who's talking about the bigger picture now, man you got us a sever headache over Qusair and you are talking about the so called "bigger picture?" when a whole city is liberated? Anyway those are battles, and for sure there is noway for Bashar and Iran to win the war. Your situation is getting worse day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And BTW, no comparison between FSA vs Bashar, and Derisive Storm vs Huthies. The latter is just fun.


I consider the coalition and those in Syria fighting Assad the same, all groups I mean. Different in face only.


BLACKEAGLE said:


> These are very huge victories strategically. And look who's talking about the bigger picture now, man you got us a sever headache over Qusair and you are talking about the so called "bigger picture?" when a whole city is liberated? Anyway those are battles, and for sure there is noway for Bashar and Iran to win the war. Your situation is getting worse day by day.



Yes I do follow the conflict closely, but I have accepted that this war is a stalemate now and unless it ends politically, I don't see any end for it, at least for now. It'd destroy the country and make normal citizens suffer more and more.

-----------------------------

Iran's humanitarian aids for Yemen (medicine and food) sent by a IL-76 plane:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN GULF (March 27, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

*Air strike on Yemeni refugee camp by Saudi-led coalition kills at least 40*


*An air strike in Yemen by the Saudi-led coalition has killed at least 40 people and wounded about 200 at a camp for internal refugees, a human rights group has said.*

Of the injured, 25 were severely injured in the raids, a spokesman for the International Organisation for Migration (IOM) told the Guardian.

Of the dead, three were government soldiers sent to protect the camp and two of the wounded were soldiers, said Joel Millman, IOM’s press officer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Ex-president Saleh was behind the attack to blame on the collation.

The airstrikes have been against military bases, arms depots, missiles, command centers which are far away from refugee camps. Try hard.

This is being reported in local media as Malaysia joining the Saudi coalition for war in Yemen. 

Im not able to post a new thread neither include links in my post.

can someone post on my behalf this link in a separate thread.

http://www.alhadath.net/alhadath/2015/03/31/-عاصفة-الحزم-ماليزيا-تبحث-مع-الرياض-مشاركتها.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi forces and Houthi fighters exchange heavy fire along border — residents | Arab News

Saudi forces and Yemeni Houthi fighters exchanged artillery and rocket fire in several districts along their border on Tuesday, residents and tribal sources told Reuters.
Residents said Saudi helicopters were flying overhead and described the fighting as the worst in the area during six days of Saudi-led air strikes against Houthi targets throughout Yemen aimed at weakening the Iran-allied militia.

Saudi news Agency.

*Brig. Gen. Asiri said that the coalition's operations are continuing, and especially targeting objects in Aden and the surrounding, noting that everyone knows that Houthi militia elements were stationed within the city of Aden and along the roads leading to it during the presence of Yemeni President Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi in Aden sometime ago.
The coalition forces intensified operations during the past 24 hours, particularly in the north of the city of Aden, he said, adding that all moving targets towards the city were attacked. He pointed out that the pressure is mounting, especially on Brigade 33rd located around the cities of Shabwa and Dalea.
Brig. Gen. Asiri said that the operations are continuing in northern Yemen region of Saada, Houthi militias once stronghold, including the cities of Dalea and Shabwa where they are now trying to enter to find shelters from coalition airstrikes and thus mingle with the population.

--More
22:00 LOCAL TIME 19:00 GMT *

*Brig. Asiri said that the situation in the north of Aden is currently quiet and all movements are targeted, whether individual or collective. He added that all supply movements and attempts to transfer supplies among the cities and some army units are directly targeted by the coalition's aircraft.
He disclosed that the air forces continued to target all air defense sites in addition to ballistic missiles with some of them targeted for the second time in order to ensure their complete destruction whether inside the cities or in the northern areas, including Saada and others, pointing out that 'Kettaf' camp in north of Yemen was targeted yesterday in addition to some brigade camps seized by Houthi militias.

--More
22:10 LOCAL TIME 19:10 GMT *

*There are groups of Houthi militia, inside Aden, before the start of the operations, he stated.
They are dealt with by both People's Committees stationed inside Aden and the coalition forces from outside of the city to cut the way of providing them with any supplies, preventing them from moving or inflicting harm on the people, he reaffirmed.
As soon as a report comes from a peoples' committee on a move by any Houthi group, the aircraft working around the clock, would, immediately, deal with the situation, Asiri added.
Ground operations have continued, at the same tempo, by the Saudi Royal Land Forces targeting the concentrations and movements along the Saudi-Yemeni border, while naval battleships completed their deployment to carry out the maritime blockade of all Yemeni ports, he said.
-- More
22:27 LOCAL TIME 19:27 GMT *


*n reply to a question on the impact of electronic warfare on the military operation, Brig. Asiri said that the military organization mechanism takes into account all dimensions and are prepared before, during and after the military operations, including electronic communications, jamming, eavesdropping and others. He pointed out that every unit is aware of its responsibilities and duties.
'The coalition forces realize their role towards safety and security of the Yemeni people. There is coordination among the coalition forces for supporting and providing relief to the Yemeni people,' Brig. Asiri added.
Regarding presence of fighters from the Iranian Revolutionary Guard and members of the Hezbollah fighters with Houthis, Brig. Asiri confirmed that these militias are trained and supported by Iran and Hezbollah. 'If ever there is such a thing in combating sites, they will be dealt with indiscriminately', he added.
About existence of guerrilla warfare within cities, Brig. Asiri said that such cases are found in specific cities because of previous existence of the militias inside them, pointing out that the People's Committees and the pro-legitimacy Yemeni army are playing their part with support of the coalition forces around the clock until fighting stops.
Brig. Asiri confirmed that presence of Houthi militias within residential neighborhoods is an obstacle to the coalition force, stressing that the coalition forces seek to ensure the safety of the Yemeni citizens.

--SPA
22:50 LOCAL TIME 19:50 GMT *


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Defense Minister receives Malaysian army chief and chairman of the US House of Representatives.

In the meeting, Malaysia's participation in the 'Operation Decisive Storm' was discussed.*

سبق | وزير الدفاع يستقبل قائد الجيش الماليزي ورئيس مجلس النواب الأمريكي

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Ridiculous. Saudi staaahp  

All of these countries and you didn't even get attacked, what wouldv'e happened if Saudi got really attacked?! 

Next thing you know you'll have 1.5 Billion people fighting on your side. 

 All hail the brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty

*In the meeting, Malaysia's participation in the 'Operation Decisive Storm' was discussed.*


Good news. I hope Indonesia follow suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

azzo said:


> Ridiculous. Saudi staaahp
> 
> All of these countries and you didn't even get attacked, what wouldv'e happened if Saudi got really attacked?!
> 
> Next thing you know you'll have 1.5 Billion people fighting on your side.
> 
> All hail the brotherhood.



10 mins ago
Heavy clashes on Saudi-Yemeni border; Hadi government pleads for troops| Reuters
(Reuters) - Saudi troops clashed with Yemeni Houthi fighters on Tuesday in the heaviest exchange of cross-border fire since the start of a Saudi-led air offensive last week, while Yemen's foreign minister called for a rapid Arab intervention on the ground.

Saudi Arabia has been leading a coalition of Arab states since last Thursday in an air campaign against the Shi'ite Houthis, who emerged as the most powerful force in the Arabian Peninsula's poorest country when they seized Yemen's capital last year.


----------



## azzo

No need, realistically speaking, UAE has a more advanced army than both Iran and Iraq. But I doubt that the "4 resistance countries alliance" is good enough to fight a country head on in a conventional war. And if they did, it would be a combination of carpet bombings and Sarin gasses AKA they're doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran has extended its influence around the region by supporting Shiite opposition groups and conducting military operations in a handful of countries.







Saudi Arabia is leading a coalition of Arab countries in military operations against the Houthi movement in Yemen. The formation of the coalition led to the creation, announced March 29 at an Arab summit in Egypt, of a unified Arab military force to counter Iranian influence and Islamic extremism.







azzo said:


> No need, realistically speaking, UAE has a more advanced army than both Iran and Iraq. But I doubt that the "4 resistance countries alliance" is good enough to fight a country head on in a conventional war. And if they did, it would be a combination of carpet bombings and Sarin gasses AKA they're doomed.



What type of Air defenses UAE is having ?


----------



## Majesty

Saudi Arabia managed to unit almost all Arab countries as well as some Islamic countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia. This is a sign to the world and specifically to the Mullah of Iran not to mess with us or else body bags will start counting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Hindustani78 said:


> Iran has extended its influence around the region by supporting Shiite opposition groups and conducting military operations in a handful of countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is leading a coalition of Arab countries in military operations against the Houthi movement in Yemen. The formation of the coalition led to the creation, announced March 29 at an Arab summit in Egypt, of a unified Arab military force to counter Iranian influence and Islamic extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of Air defenses UAE is having ?



From a "SECRET,NOFORN" wikileaks' cable:



> The UAE's expression of interest in a specific U.S. missile defense platform that would be interoperable with other U.S. systems would be the largest Patriot program outside Japan, Germany, and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Frogman

Hindustani78 said:


> What type of Air defenses UAE is having ?





azzo said:


> From a "SECRET,NOFORN" wikileaks' cable:



The UAE is part of the Peninsula Shield Force, meaning they have a joint air defence network with surrounding GCC nations, which is mainly comprised of PAC-3 and THAAD (near future) plus other systems.

Peninsula Shield Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beast89

Majesty said:


> Saudi Arabia managed to unit almost all Arab countries as well as some Islamic countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia. This is a sign to the world and specifically to the Mullah of Iran not to mess with us or else body bags will start counting.



most in pakistan are against your intervention. A political analyst called you backwards on T.V yesterday lol Pakistan to sit on the fence for now | Pakistan Today this piece gives a tiny insight of the immense pressure against intervention.

the trouble Pakistan faces thanks to certain "royal" family

Pakistan sits on a time bomb in this situation. The Sharif brothers are heavily indebted to the Saudi royals for providing the shelter during their exile. They are also indebted for the oil and capital that has been provided to their government in times of need, whether the nation has seen any benefit from the “kindness” or not. The instinct of the Sharifs is to embroil the Pakistani armed forces into a battle that will cripple Pakistan.

For GHQ, the problem is much larger. The TTP, Sunni extremist groups and extremist madrassas’ funding is all traced back to Saudi Arabia and the same GCC countries that are standing in an alliance together against Yemen. The Army is already engaged against the terrorists in the FATA region and working with the Sindh Rangers to clean up Karachi, while watching the border with India for any untoward advances. To move, or even commit forces, at this time would destabilize the gains achieved against the terrorists and weaken the operations in other parts of the country.

It also has the potential of straining our relations with China, one of our strongest and most trusted partners. The Chinese have already publicly condemned the action in Yemen and are no doubt putting pressure on Islamabad to stay out of the conflict. With their massive investments, economic and military relationships with Pakistan, China has the ability to keep Pakistan out of the conflict with the threat of withdrawing their support.

*And I’d like to give a word of advice to those who are demanding that Pakistan join the fight… where was Saudi Arabia when it the time came for Pakistan to battle terrorism?*

*It’s very easy to talk about what they have done for us, but keep in mind the problems that we have with terrorism, fundamentalism and extremism all find their roots back to Saudi Arabia and the GCC.*

The game board is confusing and strewn with flags from many countries. The best thing for Pakistan to do is stay out of it. We have no interest in joining a war between two Muslim countries, no matter what our relationship may be with either. Pakistan has already paid the Saudis back for all that they have done for our country with the blood of the 70,000 innocent lives that have been lost to terrorist attacks.

Yemen conflict: Pakistan is sitting on a time bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Frogman said:


> The UAE is part of the Peninsula Shield Force, meaning they have a joint air defence network with surrounding GCC nations, which is mainly comprised of PAC-3 and THAAD (near future) plus other systems.
> 
> Peninsula Shield Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jul 24, 2013

UAE currently operates 5 batteries of MIM-23 Improved Hawk Phase III

17 mobile Ground Master 200 medium range radars






GCC builds up its air defence systems | GulfNews.com


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Seriously why they force Faisal to keep his post? They enjoy to see him like this?


----------



## East or West India Best

Hindustani78 said:


>



Simply amazing. If anyone else needs a ride they can ask India. We will be sure to help!


----------



## Kompromat

Majesty said:


> Saudi Arabia managed to unit almost all Arab countries as well as some Islamic countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia. This is a sign to the world and specifically to the Mullah of Iran not to mess with us or else body bags will start counting.



It's a sign that after a 100 years of humiliation, the Muslims have decided to take matters into their own hands. Iran too will realise this and together we'll first establish ourselves in our lands then claim our rightful place in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

beast89 said:


> It also has the potential of straining our relations with China, one of our strongest and most trusted partners. The Chinese have already publicly condemned the action in Yemen and are no doubt putting pressure on Islamabad to stay out of the conflict. With their massive investments, economic and military relationships with Pakistan, China has the ability to keep Pakistan out of the conflict with the threat of withdrawing their support.


I don't think China will use her influence to pressurize Pakistan to distance herself from KSA, another major supporter of Pakistan and a potential market for Chinese civil and military goods. Besides, Pakistan's commitment is with the protection of the Hermain and the royal family and she will not go beyond that. Pakistan deployed a whole division in KSA during Iraq-Kuwait conflict but did no participate in the invasion of Iraq. There are no sign that Pakistan will deviate from this policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

syedali73 said:


> I don't think China will use her influence to pressurize Pakistan to distance herself from KSA, another major supporter of Pakistan and a potential market for Chinese civil and military goods. Besides, Pakistan's commitment is with the protection of the Hermain and the royal family and she will not go beyond that. Pakistan deployed a whole division in KSA during Iraq-Kuwait conflict but did no participate in the invasion of Iraq. There are no sign that Pakistan will deviate from this policy.



hopefully.


----------



## Majesty

Horus said:


> It's a sign that after a 100 years of humiliation, the Muslims have decided to take matters into their own hands. Iran too will realise this and together we'll first establish ourselves in our lands then claim our rightful place in the world.



There is no together with Iran till the Mullah put back to his place and pay for the mess he created in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Majesty said:


> Saudi Arabia managed to unit almost all Arab countries as well as some Islamic countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia. This is a sign to the world and specifically to the Mullah of Iran not to mess with us or else body bags will start counting.


So that means Palestine will be free soon? That coalition will attack Tel Aviv?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

beast89 said:


> most in pakistan are against your intervention. A political analyst called you backwards on T.V yesterday lol



The so called political analyst you are quoting don't represent the government and the people of Pakistan. Pakistan has officially announce its full support to the kingdom of Saudi Arabia and its people and clearly stated that Saudi security is a red line to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Syrian Lion said:


> So that means Palestine will be free soon? That coalition will attack Tel Aviv?



Just look at the history of Palestine and just how maby times it has switched hands. We have time, they have clocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majesty

Syrian Lion said:


> So that means Palestine will be free soon? That coalition will attack Tel Aviv?



Once we bring Assad to justice that might happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Horus said:


> Just look at the history of Palestine and just how maby times it has switched hands. We have time, they have clocks.


Yes we have time for more humiliation?is that what you saying? Flexing muscles in Yemen wow that's powerful, come on man.. For real, Israel is adding more settlements each day and you are saying we have time, yes we have all the time in the world to kill each other.. That's what the west wants Arab to do..



Majesty said:


> Once we bring Assad to justice that might happen.


Might happen? Lol if you free Palestine I will bring Alasad down with my own hands...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

syedali73 said:


> I don't think China will use her influence to pressurize Pakistan to distance herself from KSA, another major supporter of Pakistan and a potential market for Chinese civil and military goods. Besides, Pakistan's commitment is with the protection of the Hermain and the royal family and she will not go beyond that. Pakistan deployed a whole division in KSA during Iraq-Kuwait conflict but did no participate in the invasion of Iraq. There are no sign that Pakistan will deviate from this policy.



Even if China influences, Pakistan will remain a major market for Chinese weaponry. Currently Pakistan's major requirement is the cheap energy and Iran is the solution. Where as Pakistan also cannot deny support to KSA due to obvious reasons. Hence stationing the troops in Riyadh for the protection is the best diplomatic solution.


----------



## Majesty

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes we have time for more humiliation?is that what you saying? Flexing muscles in Yemen wow that's powerful, come on man.. For real, Israel is adding more settlements each day and you are saying we have time, yes we have all the time in the world to kill each other.. That's what the west wants Arab to do..
> 
> 
> Might happen? Lol if you free Palestine I will bring Alasad down with my own hands...



Free your land from Israel first before pointing fingers at others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Majesty said:


> Free your land from Israel first before pointing fingers at others.


pointing fingers? You said Arabs are "United" and I asked does that mean Palestine will be free soon? "Arabs" are united now to attack ANOTHER Arab nation and serve Israel and the west 
We can free it but there are traitors that will fight for Israel, Saudi "arabia" will be the first ones to go and fight for Israel...
And Yemen is not your land why are you attacking it? Again free Alqsa or you want to see Israel taking it? Shame on you, you people attacking poor country, but when it comes to Palestine who has been asking for helps since decades not a single bullet was sent to them, instead you gave Israel free gas from Qatarael and etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

Syrian Lion said:


> We can free it but there are traitors that will fight for Israel, Saudi "arabia" will be the first ones to go and fight for Israel...
> And Yemen is not your land why are you attacking it? Again free Alqsa or you want to see Israel taking it? Shame on you, you people attacking poor country, but when it comes to Palestine who has been asking for helps since decades not a single bullet was sent to them, instead you gave Israel free gas from Qatarael and etc..




Go save Golan heights first and come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Oublious said:


> Go save Golan heights first and come back.


You want Syria to attack Israel so the whole world can attack Syria? You have the west and their puppets protecting Israel.. So go save Alqsa and then come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Syrian Lion said:


> You want Syria to attack Israel so the whole world can attack Syria? You have the west and their puppets protecting Israel.. So go save Alqsa and then come back.




So then shutt up, why should KSA attack israel? Your regime is good with killing his own people, if your asshed had attacked israel you people had in the end backed the regime. Showing your balls with fight against israel you had lost your balls but in the end you had some dignity.

Several years later Syria would started from the begin. But killing your own people? You will learn the price what you have started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Syrian Lion said:


> pointing fingers? You said Arabs are "United" and I asked does that mean Palestine will be free soon? "Arabs" are united now to attack ANOTHER Arab nation and serve Israel and the west
> We can free it but there are traitors that will fight for Israel, Saudi "arabia" will be the first ones to go and fight for Israel...
> And Yemen is not your land why are you attacking it? Again free Alqsa or you want to see Israel taking it? Shame on you, you people attacking poor country, but when it comes to Palestine who has been asking for helps since decades not a single bullet was sent to them, instead you gave Israel free gas from Qatarael and etc..


Yemen is not being attacked, the Iranian-backed houthi terrorists are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Horus said:


> It's a sign that after a 100 years of humiliation, the Muslims have decided to take matters into their own hands. Iran too will realise this and together we'll first establish ourselves in our lands then claim our rightful place in the world.



Instead of bullying against one of the poorest countries in the world have some balls to stand against Israel that has been killing your Sunni brothers in Palestine for decades .

But let me help you , There is no ball left for that because the so called true followers of Prophet and Islam have threesome with Zionists and US at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Syrian Lion said:


> So this is halal? Let's see those same tears that were "crying" over Syria...
> 
> 
> At least 40 people were killed on Monday and 200 wounded when an air strike hit Al-Mazraq Camp for displaced people the country’s north.
> 
> Yemen civilian death toll mounts, as families flee Saudi-led air strikes




Dont be smart asss head 

hooties thretend to attack Saudi soil and were massing terrorists on its borders.....what did they expect. 

why dont ur try massing troops on any of ur borders and threatening that country..........and then ull understand what hooties are going through sply Israeli border

any how just for u fresh from idlib

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Majesty said:


> The so called political analyst you are quoting don't represent the government and the people of Pakistan. Pakistan has officially announce its full support to the kingdom of Saudi Arabia and its people and clearly stated that Saudi security is a red line to Pakistan.



How is a country which doesn't even border Pakistan a redline for Pakistan? Clearly you been watching how Pakistan have been reacting to the idea of intervening in Yemen. Clearly you know Imran Khan positions and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Oublious said:


> So then shutt up, why should KSA attack israel? Your regime is good with killing his own people, if your asshed had attacked israel you people had in the end backed the regime. Showing your balls with fight against israel you had lost your balls but in the end you had some dignity.
> 
> Several years later Syria would started from the begin. But killing your own people? You will learn the price what you have started.



Its not about KSA attacking Israel per se. Its about KSA showing the same resolution towards Israel as they have towards its fellow Arab countries. KSA has meddled in Libya and Egypt and overthrew governments there. Why did they do that? Whose interests were served by doing that? Look at the tough stance they have on Syria and Yemen. They are very tough against fellow Arab countries but look the other way when Israelis massacre thousands of Palestinians and steal more and more of their land. You're obsessed with Iran. Same as Jordan and Turkey. How pathetic is Turkey that when the Israelis attacked your ship and killed dozens of you in a blatant act of war and piracy you did nothing but bark. If Iran or Syria did the same thing you would declare war with Nato. Hamas and Hezbollah are nothing compared to Turkey, yet they always respond to Israeli stupidity. Turkey the NATO vassal has decided to take a strong stance against Syria and Iran. What did Iran do to Turkey? Just useful idiots of the zog. Then you come and beat your chest here. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

beast89 said:


> How is a country which doesn't even border Pakistan a redline for Pakistan? Clearly you been watching how Pakistan have been reacting to the idea of intervening in Yemen. Clearly you know Imran Khan positions and what not.



You should direct this question to the Pakistani government. It was three days ago Pakistan said it fully support Saudi Arabia in its intervention in Yemen and will respond to any aggression toward Saudi Arabia. It also stated that KSA security is a red line to Pakistan. Why and how that I cant answer only Pakistan Gov can.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Majesty said:


> You should direct this question to the Pakistani government. It was three days ago Pakistan said it fully support Saudi Arabia in its intervention in Yemen and will respond to any aggression toward Saudi Arabia. It also stated that KSA security is a red line to Pakistan. Why and how that I cant answer only Pakistan Gov can.


Leave that man , he is not the government of Pakistan . He is just giving his opinion not of whole nation.


----------



## death11

Majesty said:


> Saudi Arabia managed to unit almost all Arab countries as well as some Islamic countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia. This is a sign to the world and specifically to the Mullah of Iran not to mess with us or else body bags will start counting.


you guys start a war against yemen without any logical reason and what did you do there except killing innocent people in refugee camps ? war without any sign of bright future you just start a war of attrition and talking about threatening iran well you better think again because things go nasty in the near future for you and your coalition ! people leave you alone like what they did with ardughan in war against syria !! and iran just watching what happen in yemen !! please do your job and do not kill innocent people in refugee camps instead of talking about your mighty army and threatening my country because every body knows if you or your coalition could defeat iran in a war you would not start the war against yemen or any poor nation in region you would come for us but you are coward ! so go buy fancy aircrafts and talk about their power in forums !!!! and in the real world use british or usa soldiers for your security or in the battle fields use pakistani ! what ashame !for your country !and of course you dont have a country all of you are the slaves of the house of soud !your country belong to the one family with more than 4000 prince ! kingdom of saudi ! you guys really follow the man who suffering from alzheimer's disease just because he is the 14532 son of abd al aziz !!* well you do not need enemies *!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

death11 said:


> you guys start a war against yemen without any logical reason and what did you do there except killing innocent people in refugee camps ? war without any sign of bright future you just start a war of attrition and talking about threatening iran well you better think again because things go nasty in the near future for you and your coalition ! people leave you alone like what they did with ardughan in war against syria !! and iran just watching what happen in yemen !! please do your job and do not kill innocent people in refugee camps instead of talking about your mighty army and threatening my country because every body knows if you or your coalition could defeat iran in a war you would not start the war against yemen or any poor nation in region you would come for us but you are coward ! so go buy fancy aircrafts and talk about their power in forums !!!! and in the real world use british or usa soldiers for your security or in the battle fields use pakistani ! what ashame !for your country !and of course you dont have a country all of you are the slaves of the house of soud !your country belong to the one family with more than 4000 prince ! kingdom of saudi ! you guys really follow the man who suffering from alzheimer's disease just because he is the 14532 son of abd al aziz !!* well you do not need enemies *!



We intervened in Yemen to uproot pro mullah terrorists and install pro Saudi government. You Iranian should better utilize your effort to feed your people instead of spreading terrorism in the region. Its non of your business what we do or whom we support. You are irrelevant and will remain so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## death11

Majesty said:


> We intervened in Yemen to uproot pro mullah terrorists and install pro Saudi government. You Iranian should better utilize your effort to feed your people instead of spreading terrorism in the region. Its non of your business what we do or whom we support. You are irrelevant and will remain so.


unfortunately I am not slave the house of saud and i can talk about every government! even the house of your masters !
well know we spread the terrorism in the region you guys are funny ! the birth place of alghaede and the biggest investor of ISIS accuse other nations to protect terrorism ! and about feeding my people " Its non of your business what we do or whom we support. You are irrelevant and will remain so."


----------



## Majesty

death11 said:


> unfortunately I am not slave the house of saud and i can talk about every government! even the house of your masters !
> well know we spread the terrorism in the region you guys are funny ! the birth place of alghaede and the biggest investor of ISIS accuse other nations to protect terrorism ! and about feeding my people " Its non of your business what we do or whom we support. You are irrelevant and will remain so."



You can only flog yourself while seeing your rats in Yemen getting toast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## death11

Majesty said:


> You can only flog yourself while seeing your rats in Yemen getting toast.


ok try to do your best and do not attack refugee camps because after a few weeks i want to tell you about your rats !  and i never use fake photos from first persian gulf war


----------



## Majesty

death11 said:


> ok try to do your best and do not attack refugee camps because after a few weeks i want to tell you about your rats !  and i never use fake photos from first persian gulf war



There has been no attacks on refugee camps. This has been investigated debunked already. Mortars dropped down by Houthis and Ex president to blame on collation and use as propaganda. You buy it, we don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## death11

Majesty said:


> There has been no attacks on refugee camps. This has been investigated debunked already. Mortars dropped down by Houthis and Ex president to blame on collation and use as propaganda. You buy it, we don't.


well i do not expect any thing more than this kind of answers from a slave! just repeat what the house of masters tell you!such an idioet slave the house of saudi should be proud of you!


----------



## Shamain

This war should be stopped.
Or best lock usa ,iran and saudia in a room and let all these buncha warmongers chewup each other.
Such innanity like houthis rebellion was so uncalled for ,why iran started that??? and now the bloodshed led by saudia is even more sickening.


----------



## beast89

houthis still trucking ahead Yemen's Houthis enter base on Bab el-Mandeb strait: officials | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

beast89 said:


> houthis still trucking ahead Yemen's Houthis enter base on Bab el-Mandeb strait: officials | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



Dead men walking.........


----------



## azzo

Lebanese/Iraqi/Irani/kuwaiti News sources are mostly propaganda. those countries have got a sizable Shia capital invested in news media .

PS: Syrian TV is a comedy channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistan delegation holds talks with Saudi high-ups on Yemen*
*




*

*A Pakistani delegation led by Defence Minister Khawaja Asif late on Tuesday held meetings with high-ranked Saudi officials including Defence Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al-Saud to discuss prevailing situation in Yemen.*
 
Sources told Geo News that the developing situation in Middle East also came under discussion at the delegation’s meetings with Saudi Arabia’s vice defence minister and chiefs of the kingdom’s army and air force besides with Defence Minister Prince Mohammad.

The Saudi defence minister also hosted a dinner in honour of the visiting delegation.

Earlier, the high-level delegation was received by Prince Mohammad bin Salman upon its arrival in the Saudi Capital.

The delegation consists of Advisor to Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs *Sartaj Aziz*, *Chief of General Staff lt-Gen Ashfaq Nadeem*, *Deputy Chief of Naval Operations Rear Admiral Kalim* *Shaukat*, *Deputy Chief of Air Staff Operations Air Vice Marshall Mujahid Anwar* and *Director General Military Operations Maj-Gen Amir Riaz* besides *Defence Minister Asif.*

*Prior to departure, Khawaja Asif said Pakistan would provide support to Saudi Arabia if the country’s security was threatened. The minister emphasised that Pakistan supported a peaceful resolution and was seeking an end to the conflicts in the Muslim world.*
 
On Monday, a meeting chaired by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif also concluded that Pakistan remains firmly committed to supporting the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Saudi Arabia 'in accordance with the aspirations of the people of Pakistan'.

It was emphasised during the meeting that Pakistan stands committed to playing a meaningful role in arresting the deteriorating situation in the Middle East.

In the same context, and to facilitate early resolution of the crisis and to promote peace and unity of the Muslim Community, the PM would be contacting the leadership of brotherly countries.

Pakistan will also call upon the United Nations, OIC, and the international community to play a constructive role in finding a political solution to the crisis.

*However, the decision to send Pakistani troops to assist Saudi Arabia was not yet confirmed during the meeting.*

Pakistan delegation holds talks with Saudi high-ups on Yemen - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Majesty

azzo said:


> Lebanese/Iraqi/Irani/kuwaiti News sources are mostly propaganda. those countries have got a sizable Shia capital invested in news media .



That is why we are here. To counter all of their propaganda, lies and fabricated news.


----------



## azzo

It's a waste of time, as soon as they're cornered they either cry for Bans or use logical fallacies to avoid your arguments.

They can't handle facts as it's too hurtful to them, so they keep spewing conspiracy theories and personal attacks.



Bottom line is this: If you support the Houthis in any shape or form you should be barred from entering the U.S. or U.S friendly areas and be branded as a national security threat in those countries, and be tried for insinuating indiscriminate hate crimes against a large group of people that are spread across the world (Jewish people).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Wolf

*Saudi Arabia's Dilemma*:
1. *Don't act* and let al-Qaeda, ISIS, Houthis, and Iran get comfy in the Kingdom's backyard making Iran a hegemon i.e. Checkmate.
2. *Act* with Saudi boots on the ground, only to be sucked into a guerilla war where Iran tries to settle old scores for backing Saddam Hussein during Iran-Iraq war which leads us to...

*The Real Question*:
a. How many Saudi body bags can the *royal family stomach*?
b. How many Saudi body bags will it take for the *public opinion to turn*?

If the royal family don't waver once public opinion turns against the war, it will make a revolution more likely in the Kingdom which is what the royal family wanted to avoid by keeping Iran out of its backyard.

I wouldn't want to be Saudi Arabia right now.


----------



## beast89

Red Wolf said:


> *Saudi Arabia's Dilemma*:
> 1. *Don't act* and let al-Qaeda, ISIS, Houthis, and Iran get comfy in the Kingdom's backyard making Iran a hegemon i.e. Checkmate.
> 2. *Act* with Saudi boots on the ground, only to be sucked into a guerilla war where Iran tries to settle old scores for backing Saddam Hussein during Iran-Iraq war which leads us to...
> 
> *The Real Question*:
> a. How many Saudi body bags can the *royal family stomach*?
> b. How many Saudi body bags will it take for the *public opinion to turn*?
> 
> If the royal family don't waver once public opinion turns against the war, it will make a revolution more likely in the Kingdom which is what the royal family wanted to avoid by keeping Iran out of its backyard.
> 
> I wouldn't want to Saudi Arabia right now.



I have little faith in Saudi population; they are extremely docile.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ahmed Jo said:


> Yemen is not being attacked, the Iranian-backed houthi terrorists are.


why are hothis terrorists? oh wait because they are not western puppets... plus most of Yemenis back the houthis.. even the army..



United said:


> Dont be smart asss head
> 
> hooties thretend to attack Saudi soil and were massing terrorists on its borders.....what did they expect.
> 
> why dont ur try massing troops on any of ur borders and threatening that country..........and then ull understand what hooties are going through sply Israeli border
> 
> any how just for u fresh from idlib
> 
> View attachment 210051


lol, so the hothis threatned saudi "Arabia" thus the collation was created to invade Yemen, without even UN approval... cool story...



Oublious said:


> So then shutt up, why should KSA attack israel? Your regime is good with killing his own people, if your asshed had attacked israel you people had in the end backed the regime. Showing your balls with fight against israel you had lost your balls but in the end you had some dignity.
> 
> Several years later Syria would started from the begin. But killing your own people? You will learn the price what you have started.


stop making this thread about Syria, and the government is not killing the people, you think it would last if it was...

anyways this is about Yemen, some western puppets are attacking Yemen and invading its sovereignty.... and my original comment was about the collation, why didn't we see a collation when Gaza was being attacked?? you see the double standard here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Gfoeller then adds his own assessment: “We note that the Saudis have an economic hold on Nawaz Sharif, since he was reportedly the first non-Saudi to receive a special economic development loan from the SAG, with which to develop a business while here in exile.”

*So let’s get real: nations do not befriend other nations like individuals do. Is that too difficult to understand for those who make decisions on our behalf? Plunging ourselves into this Middle Eastern inferno is nothing short of madness. Even the wrong kind of statement by the government is enough to spark a flame within our borders. Do we really need this at a time when we are fighting our own battles?*

Let the Saudis and the Iranians fight their own battles. We’ve got plenty on our plate.

The curse of renting friends - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

beast89 said:


> I have little faith in Saudi population; they are extremely docile.



The Saudi people are behind their leader all men women and children. You wish to see Saudi Arabia in a chaotic situation but that isn't going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Red Wolf

Red Wolf said:


> *Saudi Arabia's Dilemma*:
> 1. *Don't act* and let al-Qaeda, ISIS, Houthis, and Iran get comfy in the Kingdom's backyard making Iran a hegemon i.e. Checkmate.
> 2. *Act* with Saudi boots on the ground, only to be sucked into a guerilla war where Iran tries to settle old scores for backing Saddam Hussein during Iran-Iraq war which leads us to...
> 
> *The Real Question*:
> a. How many Saudi body bags can the *royal family stomach*?
> b. How many Saudi body bags will it take for the *public opinion to turn*?
> 
> If the royal family don't waver once public opinion turns against the war, it will make a revolution more likely in the Kingdom which is what the royal family wanted to avoid by keeping Iran out of its backyard.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be Saudi Arabia right now.





beast89 said:


> I have little faith in Saudi population; they are extremely docile.



The fact is Yemeni conflict won't be over in six month or a year. It will turn into a guerrilla war which means casualties will mount. How long can the rulers and people stomach the body bags is an important question.



Syrian Lion said:


> why are hothis terrorists? oh wait because they are not western puppets... plus most of Yemenis back the houthis.. even the army..



When a group uses force to achieve its political goals, its indulging in terrorism. This is the definition of the word "Terrorism". Houthi revolution isn't organic. Its based on force (AK47) which won't lead to a stable Yemen. A civil war is more likely.


----------



## azzo

I thought Shia's rhetoric and public opinion was the ISIS' and other terrorist organizations' main component are Saudi citizens.

How can we be this violent and bloodthirsty yet docile at the same time?
pfft, make up your mind, are we:

1- Evil and crazy but at the same time really tough and strong to fight at multiple fronts including against Iraq, Iran, Shiite militias, the US, Peshmarga, etc and while greatly outnumbered still made 30K Iraqi soldiers piss their pants and change into "Deshdashah" and flee leaving their Humvees and weapons behind?

or

2- Docile and weak and have to hire Egyptians and Pakistanis to fight in our stead because we can't fight on our own.

As I said before, your statements are just contradictions and fallacies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Horus said:


> It's a sign that after a 100 years of humiliation, the Muslims have decided to take matters into their own hands. Iran too will realise this and together we'll first establish ourselves in our lands then claim our rightful place in the world.




God bless you *Abdullah (1995 - January 2015)* ! Rest in peace… 

*Saudi Arabia – F-15SA Aircraft*

*America's Saudi air war*

*Grand Salaam! Eurofighter Flies Off With Saudi Contract*

*GCC States Economy & Development*



...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

*Bab-al-Mandab falls to Houthis:* Yemen Rebels Seize Base Near Shipping Lane as Saudis Target Aden - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frosty

Daneshmand said:


> *Bab-al-Mandab falls to Houthis:* Yemen Rebels Seize Base Near Shipping Lane as Saudis Target Aden - Bloomberg Business



Nice font colouring lmao @Decisive Storm colours do make the news a bit more important like and "urgenty" gotta admire him for that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Daneshmand said:


> *Bab-al-Mandab falls to Houthis:* Yemen Rebels Seize Base Near Shipping Lane as Saudis Target Aden - Bloomberg Business



Without a Navy, nope.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Red Wolf said:


> When a group uses force to achieve its political goals, its indulging in terrorism. This is the definition of the word "Terrorism". Houthi revolution isn't organic. Its based on force (AK47) which won't lead to a stable Yemen. A civil war is more likely.


and the war in Syria is legit???


----------



## azzo

يا رجال تقلع بس.


----------



## Frosty

azzo said:


> يا رجال تقلع بس.



You might wanna say it with an accent doe. Perhaps it'll be clearer. ولاك غير عن وشي



Frogman said:


> Without a Navy, nope.



For some reason every time i see your name I think of Kermit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## بلندر

Syrian Lion said:


> Yes we have time for more humiliation?is that what you saying? Flexing muscles in Yemen wow that's powerful, come on man.. For real, Israel is adding more settlements each day and you are saying we have time, yes we have all the time in the world to kill each other.. That's what the west wants Arab to do..
> 
> 
> *Might happen? Lol if you free Palestine I will bring Alasad down with my own hands*...



do not ask impossible ... 
I think only Sudan air force can engage with Israel air force thank to Iran ( hell , they even using our air force color pattern ) , others can't even Lock on Israeli air force and see them as "Friends" in their radar .... 

so even if they want , they can't ...


----------



## بلندر

Red Wolf said:


> *Saudi Arabia's Dilemma*:
> 1. *Don't act* and let al-Qaeda, ISIS, Houthis, and Iran get comfy in the Kingdom's backyard making Iran a hegemon i.e. Checkmate.
> 2. *Act* with Saudi boots on the ground, only to be sucked into a guerilla war where Iran tries to settle old scores for backing Saddam Hussein during Iran-Iraq war which leads us to...
> 
> *The Real Question*:
> a. How many Saudi body bags can the *royal family stomach*?
> b. How many Saudi body bags will it take for the *public opinion to turn*?
> 
> If the royal family don't waver once public opinion turns against the war, it will make a revolution more likely in the Kingdom which is what the royal family wanted to avoid by keeping Iran out of its backyard.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be Saudi Arabia right now.



that why these Arab mighty coalition wants Pakistani solders on the ground ... they can fill Sadui Body bags with Pakistanis and then enjoy the show ... *"an inferior race-Pakistani- clashing with Zeidi Shiia for ROYAL Family"* ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

From Twitter:







Miles of army vehicles & tanks heading south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Syrian Lion said:


> lol, so the hothis threatned saudi "Arabia" thus the collation was created to invade Yemen, without even UN approval... cool story...



*Operation Decisive Storm<<< Cool Story!!!!

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-April, 2015 12:17 IST
*Evacuation of Indian Nationals from Aden by the Indian Navy *

Consequent upon the Government of India issuing an advisory for Indian nationals to leave Yemen, the Indian Navy has deployed three ships in support of the evacuation operation. In a well coordinated operation involving multiple agencies, INS Sumitra, an Offshore Patrol Vessel, which has been deployed for anti-piracy patrol in the Gulf of Aden since 11 Mar 15 was the first to undertake evacuation from Yemen. The ship was re-deployed off the Port of Aden on 30 Mar 15 and, thereafter, entered Aden Harbour in the evening of 31 Mar 15. The ship evacuated 349 Indians from Aden and is currently on passage to Djibouti. On disembarkation of these personnel at Djibouti, the ship is scheduled to return to Aden to undertake further evacuation, if required.

IN Ships Mumbai and Tarkash also sailed from Mumbai on 30 Mar 15. The ships will escort two passenger vessels, Kavaratti and Corals, through the piracy risk area off the Coast of Somalia. These passenger vessels had sailed from Kochi on 30 Mar 15, to Djibouti. The two warships will, thereafter, be available for evacuation of Indian nationals from Yemeni ports, as required.

Coincidentally, the Indian Navy had undertaken a large scale HADR Exercise very recently in Feb 2015. The alacrity and flexibility of the current operation once again underscores the Navy’s capability in terms of Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief (HADR).

DKS/CKP

INS Sumitra, an Offshore Patrol Vessel, which has been deployed for was re-deployed off the Port of Aden on March 30, and entered Aden Harbour in the evening of March 31. The ship evacuated nearly 350 Indians from Aden and is currently on passage to Djibouti. Photo courtesy: Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Wow, still people are hearing so proud that by bombing Yemen they think they are defeating Iran.

There are no Iranian soldiers in Yemen, no multi-billion investment, no Iranian companies that are running in Yemen, there aren't even Iranian citizens!

Zaydis have been in Yemen for more than a thousand year, longer than Pakistan or Saudi Arabia even existed. The Houthis are named after a Yemeni, not an Iranian. He was killed in the Houthi uprising in 2004. Was Iran behind that too?

If the Muslims are so brave and strong, then they should have supported Yemen for the past decades and tried to make the lives of the Muslims better. They only care when they think an Arab government could get friendly with Iran. THEN it becomes important. 

This is no real negative for Iran. Iran did not invest much money, army, or time in Yemen for it to be a big loss. Iran has always won by waiting. If you destroy Yemen, as you are, what do you think the Yemenis will remember? Thank God, our good neighbors destroyed our houses and killed our children? 

But go back to high fiving each other, thinking you are big men, and strong brothers, for destroying the poorest Arab country.

--------
From Al Jazeera: 
"An air strike on Yemen's Red Sea port of Hodaida has killed 23 workers at a dairy factory, medical sources said, in what appears to be one of the biggest cases of civilian deaths in a Saudi-led campaign against Houthi rebels."

Good job, Strong Arab Brothers! You really kicked Iran in the *** here! Because I think the 23 workers were all secretly Iranians and the factory was really owned by a Mullah and they were making Mullah turbans. Saudi Arabia should declare 31st of March a national holiday, and call it "Victory Over Iran Day (by killing Yemeni factory workers)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Saudi Arabia asks Pakistan for military assistance - thenews.com.pk
*RIYADH: The government of Saudi Arabia has asked for Pakistan’s military assistance as the country is engaged in an on-going conflict in Yemen.*



The Pakistani delegation will return to Pakistan and brief Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and a decision to send troops will be made by the country’s leadership.



The Pakistani delegation led by Defence Minister Khawaja Asif held meetings with high-ranked Saudi officials including Defence Minister Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al-Saud late on Tuesday to discuss the situation in Yemen.



On Monday, a meeting chaired by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif also concluded that Pakistan remains firmly committed to supporting the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Saudi Arabia 'in accordance with the aspirations of the people of Pakistan'.



It was emphasised during the meeting that Pakistan stands committed to playing a meaningful role in arresting the deteriorating situation in the Middle East.



In the same context, and to facilitate early resolution of the crisis and to promote peace and unity of the Muslim Community, the PM would be contacting the leadership of brotherly countries.



Pakistan will also call upon the United Nations, OIC, and the international community to play a constructive role in finding a political solution to the crisis.


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis are making their Israeli counterparts proud:

*Explosion at Yemen factory kills at least 25: residents, medics*

(Reuters) - An explosion at a dairy factory in Yemen's Hodaida port killed at least 25 workers, medical sources said, with conflicting accounts attributing the blast to an air strike by a Saudi-led alliance or to a rocket landing from a nearby army base.

The incident would appear to be one of the biggest cases of civilian deaths since a Saudi-led coalition began an air campaign against Houthi militia on March 26.

The 26September website of Yemen's factionalized army, which mostly sides with the Houthis, said 37 workers were killed and 80 wounded at the dairy and oils factory "during the aggressive air strikes which targeted the two factories last night."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

libertad said:


> Its not about KSA attacking Israel per se. Its about KSA showing the same resolution towards Israel as they have towards its fellow Arab countries. KSA has meddled in Libya and Egypt and overthrew governments there. Why did they do that? Whose interests were served by doing that? Look at the tough stance they have on Syria and Yemen. They are very tough against fellow Arab countries but look the other way when Israelis massacre thousands of Palestinians and steal more and more of their land. You're obsessed with Iran. Same as Jordan and Turkey. How pathetic is Turkey that when the Israelis attacked your ship and killed dozens of you in a blatant act of war and piracy you did nothing but bark. If Iran or Syria did the same thing you would declare war with Nato. Hamas and Hezbollah are nothing compared to Turkey, yet they always respond to Israeli stupidity. Turkey the NATO vassal has decided to take a strong stance against Syria and Iran. What did Iran do to Turkey? Just useful idiots of the zog. Then you come and beat your chest here. Pathetic.




Go first change your flag, Turkey didn't killed 200k own citizens so we can't compare Turkey with this thread. When israel killed 9 Turkish citizen ther was a chance for war against israel. Only what will happenwhen we declared war against israel? Would the arabs helping Turks against israel? Would poorsians attacking israel when we declared war against israel? 


Why send our troops against israel when the arabs are lacked against ther own arab people?


So pleas don't compare Turkey with garbage like your self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Saudis are making their Israeli counterparts proud:
> 
> *Explosion at Yemen factory kills at least 25: residents, medics*
> 
> (Reuters) - An explosion at a dairy factory in Yemen's Hodaida port killed at least 25 workers, medical sources said, with conflicting accounts attributing the blast to an air strike by a Saudi-led alliance or to a rocket landing from a nearby army base.
> 
> The incident would appear to be one of the biggest cases of civilian deaths since a Saudi-led coalition began an air campaign against Houthi militia on March 26.
> 
> The 26September website of Yemen's factionalized army, which mostly sides with the Houthis, said 37 workers were killed and 80 wounded at the dairy and oils factory "during the aggressive air strikes which targeted the two factories last night."



Hypocrisy runs through your blood like a virus almost as deeply as the twisted logic you apply to a genocidal tyrant in your vain attempts to justify his indiscriminate barrel bombing campaign, you really need a blood transfusion.



*Human Rights Watch*
*
"The barrel bomb is so inaccurate that the Syrian military doesn’t dare use it near the front lines for fear of hitting its own troops. Rather, it is dropped well into territory held by rebel groups, where it has little if any military significance. The Syrian military drops it knowing it will destroy apartment buildings, hospitals, schools, and other institutions of civilian life.

It has made life so miserable for many civilians that some who do not flee the country are choosing to move their families near the front line, preferring to brave snipers and artillery rather than the horror of the barrel bombs.*






*Instead of advancing any legitimate military purpose, barrel bombs punish entire communities for their presumed political sympathies. Needless to say, targeting civilians is a serious violation of international humanitarian law – a war crime. Using barrel bombs this way is never permissible."*













Serpentine said:


> That's what rebels and terrorists usually have: A very big mouth and that's why they usually end up eating a barrel bomb or a bullet. A big mouth will not win a war.





Serpentine said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for weather to be cleared, SyAF will drop hell on terrorists in northern Aleppo.






Serpentine said:


> 'Avenge'? SAA should bomb the $hit out of Duma, which has turned in to a hornet's nest for years. Hope to see a barrel bomb 'accidentally' falling on one of his meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

1.In 1992 when a war with Burma over Rohingyas seemed imminent, S Arabia had lost no time in sending Gen Khalid with assurance of total support. Outside the Arab world, Afghanistan (250) and BD (6,000) were the only Muslim nations who had sent troops on the ground in Desert Storm. BA Engrs had earned good name from the US commanders, Kuwaitis and the Saudis. Unlike many Muslim nations we do not have any sectarian problem. Therefore, for the Saudis BD would be one of the nations to seek help from. Professionalism of BD military is well known and have been established through UN Peace Missions.

2. TYhe Saudis have established the High Moral Ground which is to re-instate a legitimate govt. Moreover, the Holy Places are in danger of being desecrated. At a very short notice we can commit Army Medical Units, Army Engrs, Ground Combateers/commandos of air force, BA's SF/commandos, BN SEALS, a squadron of fighters, lots of pilots some of whom have flown whatever Saudis fly or could be quickly converted to these. We could send an Inf Div for defense within S Arabia. Also an Army Workshop/EME unit. All these could be transported to the war zone and deployed in shortest possible time.

3. Meanwhile I hope GOB will air-fly tea and jute sandbags. We can also deliver combat clothing, boots, bulletproof vests and personal/web eqpt.


----------



## Madali

*LAHORE: Noted Shia scholars have defended the Iranian support to Houthi rebels of Yemen, saying Iran has been pursuing the stated policy of supporting all forces opposed to the US and Israel. They were talking to the media after the election of president of Wafaqul Madaris Shia at Jamia Al-Muntazir on Tuesday. The incumbent president, Allama Riaz Hussain Najfi, was re-elected for another four-year term. Elections were participated by nearly 400 Shia seminaries and veteran leaders like Allama Sajid Ali Naqvi, former senator Jawad Hadi, Haider Moosvi, Sheikh Mohsin Najfi, Arif Wahidi and Juma Asadi.
*


Talking to the media, senior scholars including Niaz Naqvi, Iftikhar Hussain Naqvi, Allama Afzal Haidri and others clarified that Iran had not made any interference in the internal affairs of Yemen and confined itself to extending political and moral support to Houthi tribesmen against the puppets of the US and Israel.



They said Houthi-Hadi Mansoor conflict was an internal matter of Yemen and posed no threats to the security of Saudi Arabia or the Harmain Sharifain. Therefore, no other country should interfere in the affairs of Yemen.



They appealed to the Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif not to send the Pakistan Army to join Saudi Arabia-led coalition fighting the Houthi rebels, warning that the country was already suffering from devastation of war on terror and could not afford to invite more dangers. They demanded that Pakistan should only mediate between Saudi Arabia and Houthis to bring an end to the conflict which was now assuming dangerous proportions because of the Arab coalition forces making full fledged strikes against Yemen.



Iftikhar Naqvi stressed that Yemen clashes were not a Shia-Sunni conflict, and criticised the Arab coalition against Yemen, saying why such a force was not established to counter Israeli invasion of Lebanon and Gaza. He warned that conflict in Yemen was actually a US conspiracy against the Saudi ruling family and they must look into it. He said there was no threat to Harmain Sharifain from Houthis, which were more close to Sunnis than Asna Ashri Shias.



He said real threat to the holy places came from ISIS whose leader had warned of attacking those places and had destroyed several shrines of Sahaba (RA) and great Saints. He said as part of faith every Muslim was committed to defending Harmain Sharifain in case of any threat. He said Saudi Arabia enjoyed a position of the centre of the Muslim world.



To a query, Afzal Haidri said they had no objection to registration of seminaries but were opposed to the new registration form which was against the previous agreements with the government.


----------



## Serpentine

ebray said:


> Hypocrisy runs through your blood like a virus almost as deeply as the twisted logic you apply to a genocidal tyrant in your vain attempts to justify his indiscriminate barrel bombing campaign, you really need a blood transfusion.
> 
> 
> 
> *Human Rights Watch
> 
> "The barrel bomb is so inaccurate that the Syrian military doesn’t dare use it near the front lines for fear of hitting its own troops. Rather, it is dropped well into territory held by rebel groups, where it has little if any military significance. The Syrian military drops it knowing it will destroy apartment buildings, hospitals, schools, and other institutions of civilian life.
> 
> It has made life so miserable for many civilians that some who do not flee the country are choosing to move their families near the front line, preferring to brave snipers and artillery rather than the horror of the barrel bombs.*
> 
> View attachment 210284
> 
> 
> *Instead of advancing any legitimate military purpose, barrel bombs punish entire communities for their presumed political sympathies. Needless to say, targeting civilians is a serious violation of international humanitarian law – a war crime. Using barrel bombs this way is never permissible."*
> 
> View attachment 210283



This goes both ways, doesn't it? Some hypocrites whining about barrel bombs, yet cheering when Saudis bomb Yemenis. Don't even try to play the role of passionate and caring guy here, that doesn't suit you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thepakistani

kill yemeni rebels as syria is killing sunni rebels with cluster bombs and chemical weapons. why people are shouting on yemen and supporting in syria. No rational answer is there just rubbish arguments like advocates (may be helping out criminal).


----------



## Gasoline

Sinnerman108 said:


> and where does Kuwait do that ?


I was kidding with *Kamal*  , he was surprised of Kuwait participation in the mission .Then I said " _*Kuwait hides a lot*_ "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Apologies if posted before 
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...s-FM-calls-for-Arab-ground-intervention-.html 

"Asked in interview by Al Arabiya News Channel’s sister channel Al Hadath whether he sought Arab ground intervention, Riad Yassin said: “Yes, we are asking for that, and soon as possible, in order to save our infrastructure and save Yemenis under siege in many cities."

Yassin also revealed that Yemeni President Abdrabbu Mansour Hadi will be officially asking to join the Gulf Cooperation Council within the coming days"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

black-hawk_101 said:


> But why not give their F-5s free of cost to Jordan?



I think Jordan doesn't need the F-5s ,because they are already operating F-16.They need more advanced one.In the short run , F-5 will be a scrap because its spares won't be available much more rather than it will be as a flying coffin due to the technical /mechanical failures . 



black-hawk_101 said:


> So these were receiving Iranian weapons what is the Yemeni Army-Airforce-Navies were doing all that time and where are they now????



My friend, Houthis are just a tribe. The deep government controlled by the former president " Ali Abdullah Saleh " (which that mean airforce,navy,army all with him ) and *Saleh is standing with Houthis* .For that reason, Houthis are free to get/do anything because most of army with them .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

*Yemen civilians shudder, bristle under bombing campaign*
SANAA, Yemen (AP) - Yemeni civilians shuddered in fear and bristled with anger under an intense Saudi-led bombing campaign against Shiite rebels on Tuesday, day six of fighting that prompted international aid organizations to express alarm over high civilian casualties from the strikes and violence roiling the country.

Residents of the capital, Sanaa, sought shelter and got little sleep during the night, while some took to the rooftops in anger or frustration, firing automatic rifles skywards toward the roar of warplanes. Schools, universities and government offices were all closed, along with most shops. Few cars ventured onto the mostly deserted streets.

"We haven't slept - one child screams and a second cries," said Mustafa al-Ahmadi, a father of eight who said the family seeks shelter in their basement when close explosions rock the house. "Once it's quiet, we return to our room but the minute we step in, a second explosion rocks the house so we return to the basement. This is how we spend the night, running back and forth."

Late on Tuesday night, Yemeni military officials said the Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, took up positions overlooking the strategic Bab-el-Mandeb strait, which serves as a gateway for oil tankers headed to Europe, raising the risk they could threaten the key global shipping route with heavy weapons.

In what was likely the worst night yet for Sanaa, aircraft late Monday and early Tuesday repeatedly bombed a weapons depot in the southern Faj Atten neighborhood, sending an eruption of fire into the air and shaking windows for kilometers (miles) around.

Officials from all sides said strikes hit the city's so-called "security belt" of army camps surrounding the capital, some of which stored ballistic missiles. Those camps are held by the rebels or their allies, military units loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.

"We ran to the shop to take shelter after 1 a.m. because of airstrikes on the mountain," said Abdel-Rahman al-Hamidi, who lives near a rebel camp that was returning fire at warplanes. Many other shops are locked up with heavy metal chains.

The campaign by the Saudi-led coalition, made up mainly of Sunni Arab states, aims to weaken the Iranian-allied Houthis, who have overrun much of the country with the help of Saleh's loyalists and forced Yemen's current president, Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, to flee abroad.

The U.N. human rights office in Geneva said that in the past five days, at least 93 civilians have been killed and 364 wounded in five Yemeni cities engulfed in the violence, including, Sanaa. The overall figures are likely much higher and it was not immediately clear if the casualties cited by Geneva referred to just airstrikes or the strikes and fighting between Yemen's warring factions. The Saudi-led coalition says rebels have set up positions near civilians but that it is doing its best to avoid civilian casualties.

Overnight and into early hours Tuesday, the coalition also struck in and around the cities of Taiz, Ibb, Shabwa and Dahle and Aden, according to Yemeni military and security officials who spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the media.

The southern port city of Aden, a stronghold of Hadi supporters, has shaken for days by coalition strikes and by fighting between Hadi loyalists and Houthi-Saleh forces holding several positions in the city.

One resident, Ahmed Mohsen, told of a deadly blast he saw Monday, apparently from an errant shell in the fighting. "Several residents were sitting on the pavement outside, then suddenly we heard explosions and six people were killed," he said, adding that two others died of their wounds later.

Along with warplanes, warships and naval artillery were striking Houthi and pro-Saleh forces marching on Aden, trying to prevent them from reaching the city. Hadi had declared Aden the temporary capital of his government after he was forced to flee Houthi-controlled Sanaa. Last week, Hadi left the country for a summit in Egypt as fighting in Aden heated up.

*Meanwhile, Iran said it sent an aid shipment to Yemen, according to the official IRNA news agency - Tehran's first such delivery since the airstrikes started. The aid contained 19 tons of medicines and medical equipment and two tons of food provided by the Iranian Red Crescent, IRNA said.*

The agency reported that the aid was delivered by air early Tuesday but did not say where the cargo landed. The coalition has bombed a number of rebel-held airports and says it fully controls Yemen's airspace.

The conflict in Yemen marks a major escalation in the regional struggle for influence between Saudi Arabia and Iran, which also back rival sides in Syria's civil war. Critics of the Houthis charge that they are an Iranian proxy. Iran has provided aid to the rebels, but both Tehran and the Houthis deny it has armed them.

At night, Saudi warplanes bombed islands near the Bab-el-Mandeb strait and heavy anti-aircraft fire could be seen reaching upward into the sky, military officials said. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to release the information otherwise.

They say the rebels, which have been the target of a Saudi-led air offensive, are positioned in areas called Zabab and the Sheikh Said mountain next to the strait. International naval forces patrol the area and movement there has been normal.

From Riyadh, Saudi Foreign Minister Prince Saud al-Faisal insisted that Yemen's security was integral to the Gulf Arab region's overall security.

"We are not warmongers, but if the drums of war call for it, we are prepared," al-Faisal said in a speech to the consultative Shura Council. "The Houthi militias and the former president (Saleh), with Iranian support, insist on messing in Yemen."

Tuesday's statement from Geneva said U.N. human rights staffers in Yemen verified that at least 19 civilians died when airstrikes hit a camp for displaced people near the Houthi stronghold of Saada in northern Yemen, with at least 35 wounded, including 11 children.

The U.N. human rights chief Zeid Ra'ad Al Hussein on Tuesday said he was shocked by Monday's airstrike at the camp for displaced people and called on all sides to protect civilians from harm.

"The situation in Yemen is extremely alarming, with dozens of civilians killed over the past four days," Al Hussein said. "The country seems to be on the verge of total collapse."

The International Committee of the Red Cross on Tuesday called for the urgent removal of obstacles to the delivery of vital medical supplies needed to treat casualties.

Yemen civilians shudder, bristle under bombing campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

We welcome the new flag between his brothers  : 

















Didn't notice it ? 
Ok. see the 3rd one from right :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hiptullha

Serpentine said:


> This goes both ways, doesn't it? Some hypocrites whining about barrel bombs, yet cheering when Saudis bomb Yemenis. Don't even try to play the role of passionate and caring guy here, that doesn't suit you.



Try not to make silly remarks like this if you're not prepared for an adequate response.


Serpentine said:


> Saudis are making their Israeli counterparts proud:


----------



## Madali

There is a big difference between situation in Syria and Yemen. Syria is attacking rebels in Syria. Saudi is attacking rebels in Yemen.

No death is acceptable but foreign attacks on another country should be much more condemned as it leaves a bad precedent. It makes it okay for a country to attack another, but I guess in the middle east this has become the norm. USA can do air strikes on any middle Eastern country and Muslims are used to it. So I guess, this time, Saudi is saying, why let America have all the fun? Since no one cares, let me bomb Yemen directly myself.


----------



## Solomon2

Serpentine said:


> This goes both ways, doesn't it? Some hypocrites whining about barrel bombs, yet cheering when Saudis bomb Yemenis. Don't even try to play the role of passionate and caring guy here, that doesn't suit you.


Agreed, it's a bitter complaint Zionists can sympathize with, for example when Israel attacks rocket-launching sites and their human shields get killed people talk about how terrible Israel is yet when al-Qaeda was barrel-bombed inside crowded Lebanese refugee camps the media crowd cheered.

No one is interested in peace-making yet: the Houthis are still reeling and the Saudis want to see how far they can be push. If Pakistan, as a Shia-Sunni state perfectly placed for mediation, still fielded capable, pro-active diplomats they might be able to initiate something useful but apparently such talent isn't there anymore.


----------



## Daneshmand

Why did Israel side with Saudi Arabia on Yemen? - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

It appears Saudis have found another ally for their Yemen war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Oublious said:


> Go first change your flag, Turkey didn't killed 200k own citizens so we can't compare Turkey with this thread. When israel killed 9 Turkish citizen ther was a chance for war against israel. Only what will happenwhen we declared war against israel? Would the arabs helping Turks against israel? Would poorsians attacking israel when we declared war against israel?
> 
> 
> Why send our troops against israel when the arabs are lacked against ther own arab people?
> 
> 
> So pleas don't compare Turkey with garbage like your self.



Same BS line being used over and over......'killed 200k citizens' I guess AQ and IS taking over half the country have nothing to do with that. No need for war against Israel, but at least sanctions, suspending diplomatic ties or anything showing you have a spine. The truth is you couldn't do jack. Israel kills thousands in Gaza last summer and Turkey does absolutely nothing. But when it comes to Syria and Yemen, you are very proactive. Look at your hypocrisy, you are fine with FOREIGN governments bombing rebels in Yemen, but in Syria, rebels are OK and you condemn the LOCAL government for bombing. Nothing more can be expected from a dependent zog tool and nato vassal.


----------



## Solomon2

Written by : Nasser Al-Haqbani
on : Tuesday, 31 Mar, 2015
*Coalition warships secure Yemen ports: Saudi Defense Ministry*
Ground operation by Saudi-led coalition against Houthis has not been ruled out



Saudi Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri briefs reporters at the Riyadh Air Base, Saudi Arabia, on March 30, 2015. (SPA)

Riyadh, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—Warships from the Saudi-led Arab coalition targeting the Houthi movement in Yemen have successfully secured all the country’s ports, Saudi Arabia’s Defense Ministry said on Monday.

In his daily briefing to reporters, Defense Ministry spokesman Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said coalition warships had implemented a sea blockade of all Yemen’s ports, cutting off all entry and exit points.

He added that the ongoing air campaign had also destroyed a cache of ballistic missiles and mortar bombs and destroyed a group of tanks the Houthis were moving toward the southern port city of Aden.

In addition to military supplies and equipment, coalition airstrikes are also targeting the movement of Houthi militias and leading figures within the movement, Asiri said, also adding that the air campaign would be intensified within the coming days.

In answer to a question regarding reports that coalition warplanes had accidentally targeted a refugee camp just outside Sana’a, Asiri said that coalition warplanes had come under anti-aircraft missile attacks from the area and were thereby forced to respond, adding that Houthi militias have been deploying their forces in a number of civilian areas.

“Coalition forces are working extremely hard to avoid these kinds of incidents and are working to accurately specify targets and make sure they are empty of civilians before launching any attacks,” he said.

The Saudi-led offensive, dubbed Operation Decisive Storm, is now in its sixth day, and involves aircraft and ships from a number of regional countries including Gulf Cooperation Council members Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait and the UAE, as well as regional allies Egypt, Sudan, Morocco and Jordan.

Observers expect the air offensive could soon be beefed up with ground troops in order to fully quell the Houthi coup. Asiri did not rule out a ground operation.

He said: “When we need to introduce ground troops, we will deploy them accordingly and announce this openly—we have nothing to hide.”

*In addition to Saudi Arabia’s Arab allies, Pakistan has also offered to join the coalition against the Houthis. Asiri confirmed Islamabad would be sending troops to the Kingdom to coordinate with their Saudi counterparts.*


----------



## Sinnerman108

Gasoline said:


> We welcome the new flag between his brothers  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice it ?
> Ok. see the 3rd one from right :



I am so happy to see this !

If we learn to stand together in a line .. no one would ever dare to F with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Should Pakistan be party to the Saudi-Yemen conflict?
By Talat Masood
Published: April 1, 2015




The writer is a retired lieutenant general of the Pakistan Army and a former federal secretary. He has also served as chairman of the Pakistan Ordnance Factories Board

There are contradictory signals regarding Pakistan’s involvement in the Yemen conflict. Going by earlier statements of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, one clearly got the impression that Pakistan has joined the coalition of the Arab states in fighting the insurgency led by the Houthis. This was further collaborated by the statement made by a Saudi minister that Pakistan has agreed to join the coalition. Reports appeared in the international media that Pakistani F-16s were seen in Saudi Arabia. To what extent are these reports authentic, only the government would be able to verify or we could get some definite information from other sources too, as something like this cannot remain a secret for too long. What is baffling is that a decision of this level is taken by circumventing the cabinet, and the national security and foreign affairs committee, and also while keeping parliament in the dark. It is only after opposition parties, the media and civil society expressed their strong reservations that there appears to be some backtracking. This was evident from Defence Minister Khawaja Asif’s statement that no final decision has been taken so far.

Look at the present predicament of Pakistan. It is guarding a volatile eastern border, is deeply immersed in fighting an insurgency on the western border, coping with sectarian killings across the country and combatting terrorist and criminal militias in Karachi and elsewhere. When the military is already stretched to its limits, it is dangerously naive to take sides and join the Saudi-led military campaign to dislodge the Iranian-supported insurgency in Yemen.

As it is, the Saudi and Iranian governments are fighting their shadow wars in various Muslim countries, including Pakistan, for several years. Any leaning towards one side will sharpen the sectarian conflict within our country. The proxies of these countries will ignite the flames of hatred, risking serious internal cohesion. A nation torn by sectarian divisions will find its resolve weakened in fighting the insurgency against the TTP, al Qaeda and their variants. Already, there are clear indications that the TTP and al Qaeda, by targeting Christian churches and by launching sectarian attacks, are provoking the communities that are targeted to retaliate, hoping that it would create fertile ground for a civil war. We tend to forget that as a nation we are far more diverse than either Iran or Saudi Arabia and being a soft state, we are vulnerable to the machinations of regional and global players. Taking sides will provide an opportunity for the Islamic State (IS) to make inroads in Pakistan.

There is no doubt that Iran’s influence has increased in the conflict-ravaged states of Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen. The Saudis are understandably nervous and are hoping that the alliance that has been forged will counter the growing Iranian military power and diplomatic clout. For us, both countries are extremely important. Saudi Arabia is our most important strategic ally, an energy superpower, the custodian of the holiest places of Muslims and leader of the Arab world.

Iran is no less significant for us. It is an important neighbour with whom we have religious, historical and cultural ties that bind us closely. In such a situation, taking sides could lead to serious consequences.

This is also a conflict where alliances are fluid and mostly tactical, formed to meet the immediate security challenge. Expediency and shifting dynamics have given rise to inconsistency in alliances and policies, with unexpected implications for the region. Iran is an ally of the US in Iraq and if the Iran nuclear deal gets through, it is likely that the wall that stood between them would come down. Arab countries and al Qaeda are on the same side in any sectarian conflict, but are otherwise, arch-enemies. Iran is backing the Houthis which are strong enough to overthrow the Yemen regime but do not enjoy enough support to rule the whole country. This, now, is the real challenge of the region, where foreign intervention, armed insurgencies or popular movements are capable of removing tyrants, but the vacuum that follows creates other monsters. The US policy was aimed at removing Bashar al Assad from Syria without determining what would follow his removal. Similarly, when Saddam Hussein was removed, Iraq paid a huge price in blood and money and has yet to recover. There is no doubt that most regimes in the Middle East are corrupt, inefficient and authoritarian, and have failed to serve the interests of their people.

To expect that the coalition of Arab countries, or Iran and its allies, will protect the interests of the ordinary people in Yemen will be a folly. In Yemen, a pure power struggle, which is combined with a reinvigorated manifestation of a centuries-old sectarian schism, is being given a sectarian colour. Even though the conflict in that country essentially consists of tribal alignments designed to gain power. It is not the first time that the Saudis have intervened in Yemen. They invaded Yemen in 1962, too.

Uprisings in the Middle East, whether led by the IS or the Houthis, are also an expression of the extreme frustration of the masses. The earlier Arab spring was a more modern and progressive movement, reflecting the same frustration of the people who were trying to define their new identity. The Arab spring was despised and opposed by the Arab rulers and was subsequently crushed. Egypt’s security establishment, Saudi Arabia and many countries in the Gulf were also very uneasy when the Muslim Brotherhood won the elections in Egypt. Ironically, this was the first time in Egypt’s history that a democratically elected government had assumed power. The situation in the Arab world today is caught between authoritarian regimes and disgruntled masses. Unless these regimes do not see the writing on the wall and adjust to the challenges of the 21st century and the aspirations of their people, alliances or no alliances, the region will be in turmoil and vulnerable to manipulations by outside powers.

To expect a lame-duck organisation like the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation to play any positive role would be unrealistic. A more rational approach for Pakistan and Turkey should be to jointly play a conciliatory role rather than take sides.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 1st, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

libertad said:


> Same BS line being used over and over......'killed 200k citizens' I guess AQ and IS taking over half the country have nothing to do with that. No need for war against Israel, but at least sanctions, suspending diplomatic ties or anything showing you have a spine. The truth is you couldn't do jack. Israel kills thousands in Gaza last summer and Turkey does absolutely nothing. But when it comes to Syria and Yemen, you are very proactive. Look at your hypocrisy, you are fine with FOREIGN governments bombing rebels in Yemen, but in Syria, rebels are OK and you condemn the LOCAL government for bombing. Nothing more can be expected from a dependent zog tool and nato vassal.



If asshead have listen to his people this wouldnt happen, when asssad begin to kill people no foreigner country helped the syrians. And then isis and aq came to syria, so what is the problem? You kill people that people kills you back. Aq and issis didn't killed more then 200k. Go compare things right.

Israel kills thousends and Turkey is the only one telling israel not to kill. What the fuk did you country do? No arab country in the world did what so why are trying give the Turks guilt?

Americans tickle egypts against palestins, close the border so hamas weakens, And how much do you asssad lovers supported sisi against mubarak? The coupe of sisi is nothing more then safequard of israel. So go learn to understand the paradigm come talk about.


Yemen is a different story, the goverment didn't killed people, didn't toture people, didn't raped people, didn't bombed with barrel bombs. So can you see the difference or did you put your head in the ground?







So show us wher the Yemen state killed his people systematic like asssad?

New Yorkers see graphic images of torture victims in Syria | Daily Mail Online


Some syrian soldiers have fun...



















Now show us what kind of crime did Yemenite state do to thousend houthies and torture them? Give us a example why ther rebellion is justified?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Demonstrations against Saudi aggressors, today, Sana'a, Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

*Yemen and Gaza: Why the Different Reactions?*
by Elliott Abrams
March 31, 2015

_The Washington Post_ reported this today:

An airstrike killed dozens of people Monday at a camp for displaced people in northern Yemen, in what appeared to be the single deadliest attack since a Saudi Arabia-led coalition sent warplanes to target Shiite insurgents advancing across the country.

As many as 40 people died and about 200 were wounded in the attack on the Mazraq camp in Hajjah province, said Joel Millman, a spokesman for the International Organization for Migration, which runs aid programs at the facility.

The Yemeni Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, accused the Saudi-led coalition of hitting the camp, located in an area under the control of the insurgents. Saudi officials did not confirm that. But, asked about the bombing, Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri, a coalition spokesman, asserted that the rebels were setting up positions in civilian areas and said that coalition warplanes had taken fire Monday from a residential area, forcing a “decisive response,” according to the official Saudi Press Agency.​
So, taking fire from a civilian area in which shooters were hiding, the Saudis struck back. When Israel does that in Gaza, where it is the common practice of Hamas to hide in and shoot from civilian areas, and to store weapons in schools and hospitals (including those run by the United Nations), what happens? Israel is universally condemned. UN investigation commissions are appointed, and reports such as the egregious “Goldstone Report” (officially, the “The United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict”) are issued. The UN Security Council holds special sessions, and the UN Human Rights Council adds additional “hate Israel” meetings to its usual list.

I cannot recall an incident where Israel struck at a refugee camp and killed 40 people all at once, also injuring 200 others, but I am willing to bet on the world reaction to this Saudi attack: zero. No meetings, commissions, no reports.

What are the lessons to be drawn? That the Arab group and the Islamic nations have more votes in the UN than Israel, which of course has but one. That there is an indefensible double standard when it comes to evaluating Israel. And, that hiding behind civilians is a widespread crime. Nothing new here.

I suppose it’s too much to ask that if Israel and Hamas enter another round of fighting in Gaza, those countries who have joined together to suppress the Houthi rebels in Yemen might think twice before condemning Israel, and might even condemn Hamas for hiding behind civilians. But the almost certain silence in the United Nations about the attack on the refugee camp in Yemen is worth recalling the next time Israel is attacked for doing far less to protect itself. I don’t know the details about the Saudi attack, and perhaps it was carried out with care and precision. The point is, no one is going to bother to find out.

Opinions expressed on CFR blogs are solely those of the author or commenter, not of CFR, which takes no institutional positions.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Yemeni Houthi fighters in tanks reach central Aden*


----------



## Sinnerman108

Yemen will be cleansed Insha'Allah.

and once we do that, Iran must be targeted and cleaned of all ayatoolahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gasoline said:


> We welcome the new flag between his brothers  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice it ?
> Ok. see the 3rd one from right :


Why ours is the last one?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-April, 2015 19:06 IST 

*Evacuation of Indian Nationals from Djibouti by the Indian Air Force (IAF) *

Consequent upon the Government of India issuing an advisory for Indian nationals to leave Yemen, the Indian Air Force(IAF) deployed two heavy transport aircraft with alacrity, in support of evacuation operations. In a well coordinated operation involving multi agencies, IAF deployed two C-17 Globemaster III aircraft, today. These aircraft took off from Delhi early this morning and reached Djibouti. These two aircraft will bring back people evacuated from Yemen to India. One aircraft will be landing at Kochi and the other at Mumbai. 


It would be pertinent to note that transport aircraft are being utilised extensively for Human Assistance Disaster Relief (HADR) operations. The Indian Air Force, after proving its mettle in bringing succor to scores of people after Jammu & Kashmir in September last year has once again risen to the occasion and added a pioneering chapter in Disaster Relief by bringing home the Indians evacuated from Yemen. The Indian Air Force reaffirms its commitment towards Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief Operations in support of the nation.


----------



## Frosty

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why ours is the last one?!



ITS THE FIRST from the right and it looks prettiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gasoline

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why ours is the last one?!



Brother , it's the 1st one from right . : 
(don't forget ; in Arabic we read things from right )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Frosty said:


> ITS THE FIRST from the right and it looks prettiiii



AIND WHAIRE IZ OURS FLAGZ ? (  )

-------------------

Aircrafts engaged in this operation

_RSAF F-15S carrying GBU-12_






_RSAF Tornado IDS






RSAF Typhoon







Kuwaiti F/A-18C
_





_Qatari Mirage 2000-5_






_Sudanese Su-24_

















AeroHisto - Aviation History: Photos and videos of aircrafts engaged in operation Decisive Storm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Frosty

Gasoline said:


> Brother , it's the 1st one from right . :
> (don't forget ; in Arabic we read things from right )


------------------------------>
We read things the RIGHT WAY. ... WAIT
<-------------------------------
WAY RIGHT THE THINGS READ WE

TO HELL WITH THE SYSTEM. EVERYONE PANICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Frosty said:


> ITS THE FIRST from the right and it looks prettiiii





Gasoline said:


> Brother , it's the 1st one from right . :
> (don't forget ; in Arabic we read things from right )


Okay then,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen Houthi fighters backed by tanks reach central Aden| Reuters

Asked for his reaction, a Saudi military spokesman said Houthi forces had been in Aden before the alliance began its campaign on March 26 and had fought daily battles against the people of the city. Tanks appearing there had always been a possibility, he said without elaborating.

The Houthis, with vital support from army units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, emerged as the dominant force in Yemen after they took over the capital six months ago and they now control much of the Arabian Peninsula country.

Aden residents said they saw large groups of fighters carrying rocket propelled grenades accompanied by tanks and trucks mounted with machine guns in the Khor Maksar district - part of a neck of land linking central Aden to the rest of the city.

Many people fled the area and some were trying to get on a ship leaving the port.

Earlier on Wednesday, dozens of fighters were killed in clashes between Houthi fighters and their army allies on one side, and militiamen and tribesmen opposing them around Aden and elsewhere in south Yemen, witnesses and militia sources said.

One witness saw the bodies of eight Houthi fighters and three pro-Hadi militiamen lying on the streets of Khor Maksar amid sporadic gunfire, as well as snipers mounting positions atop homes.

Joining Yemen campaign not declaration of war: Morocco Anadolu Agency

01 April 2015 20:52 (Last updated 01 April 2015 21:23)
*Morocco said Wednesday, joining Yemen campaign not declaration of war*
*RABAT*

Morocco said Wednesday that it had joined a Saudi-led military campaign against Yemen's Shiite Houthi group to "defend legitimacy" in the crisis-hit Arab country, insisting that its participation did not amount to a declaration of war.

"We have participated in the Saudi-led campaign to defend legitimacy and demonstrate our rejection of any action that could threaten Yemen's territorial integrity," government spokesman Mustapha Khalfi said at a press briefing in capital Rabat.

He added that his country had contributed to previous peacekeeping missions and had cooperated with the United Arab Emirates in the fight against the Daesh militant group.

He stressed that Moroccan participation in the Yemen campaign should be viewed in the context of "Arab solidarity."

Several other Arab states have joined the Saudi-led campaign against Yemen's Houthis, including Jordan and Egypt.

Saudi Arabia says the campaign comes in response to appeals by Yemen's embattled president, Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, to "save the [Yemeni] people from the Houthi militias."

Yemen has remained in turmoil since last September, when the Houthis overran capital Sanaa, from which they have since sought to extend their influence to other parts of the fractious country.

Some Gulf States accuse Shiite Iran of supporting Yemen's Houthi insurgency.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Gabriel92 said:


> The "captured" Sudanese pilot....
> Sunglasses..... smile,so it's fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Frogman @Kamal_dbk @Frosty @Gasoline @Majesty @l_5LT3BRE_l @BLACKEAGLE


 Thats a 15 year old kid.


----------



## Hindustani78

A U.S. Navy F/A-18 Hornet conducts a simulated bombing run during a simulated amphibious assault on Failaka Island, Kuwait during Exercise Eagle Resolve 2015. Tech. Sgt. Jared Marquis/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Is @Saif al-Arab still banned?

Ah, he is. The question is why??؟؟


----------



## Serpentine

*Yemenis Turn Against Saudi-led Bombing*

Yemenis once supportive of the Saudi-led bombing campaign against Houthi rebels in their country are turning against the operation as civilian casualties mount and vital economic infrastructure is destroyed by airstrikes, including one on Wednesday that killed 39 employees at a dairy factory far from rebel-held areas.

*At least 164 civilians have been killed since the airstrikes started last week, according to Yemen’s health ministry, while the United Nations put the figure at 93 dead and 364 wounded.*

Aid agencies say their ability to provide Yemen with urgent medical and food supplies has been restricted by both ground fighting between local factions and the Saudi airstrikes.

Even those who cheered the Saudi intervention against Houthi rebels are now appealing for its end. Last week, Riyadh assembled a coalition of 10 regional countries to counter the Iran-linked Houthi militants as they expanded across the country and forced Yemeni President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to flee last week to Saudi Arabia.

The Houthis have admitted to receiving some arms and training from Iran, but maintain that their continuing military campaign is an independent decision to rid the country of 24 million people of an inept and corrupt government. U.S. officials say the Houthis are a national movement with limited ties to Iran, although they share a similar religious faith.

*Abdulaziz Jubari, the head of the Justice and Peace party and a chief supporter of Mr. Hadi, denounced the Saudis’ ongoing assault, saying the toll on civilians and Yemen’s infrastructure was too high. Mr. Jubari joined the president’s entourage last weekend during the Arab League talks in the Egyptian resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, where many regional heads of state applauded Riyadh’s intervention.*

*“We backed President Hadi and attended the Arab League hoping to meet Arab leaders and try to end the crisis in Yemen.* *We had no intention this was going to be a war against our own people,”* said Mr. Jubari. *“The Saudi war against Yemen must stop immediately.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Demonstrations against Saudi aggressors, today, Sana'a, Yemen:




These are not Yemenis , probably Iranian agents .. and those weapons are Iranian too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> These are not Yemenis , probably Iranian agents .. and those weapons are Iranian too ...


Didn't you know? We paid them all to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Didn't you know? We paid them all to be there.



Even I've heard that Iranian agents did the same in Taizz and Amran ... evil Iranians are everywhere ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

@Gabriel92 xD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

*Yemen Houthi fighters backed by tanks reach central Aden*

(Reuters) - A unit of Houthi rebels and allies backed by tanks pushed into central Aden, the main foothold of fighters loyal to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, witnesses said on Wednesday, despite a week of air strikes by Saudi-led coalition forces.

The alliance of mainly Sunni Gulf Arab states has also attacked the northern Shi'ite Houthis from the sea but their advance toward the southern port city has been relentless.

*Hadi's aides expressed alarm.*

"What's happening now would be a disaster for Aden and its people, if Aden falls" Reyad Yassin Abdulla told Al Jazeera television.

*The Houthi movement was jubilant.*

*"We can say that after a week of bombing on Yemen the aggressors have not achieved any result ... The victories in Aden today embarrass this campaign and silenced the aggressor states," Houthi spokesman Mohammad Abdulsalam told the militia's al-Maseera television.*

Asked for his reaction, a Saudi military spokesman said Houthi forces had been in Aden before the alliance began its campaign on March 26 and had fought daily battles against the people of the city. Tanks appearing there had always been a possibility, he said without elaborating.

The Houthis, with vital support from army units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, emerged as the dominant force in Yemen after they took over the capital six months ago and they now control much of the Arabian Peninsula country.

Aden residents said they saw groups of fighters carrying rocket propelled grenades and accompanied by four tanks and three armored vehicles in the Khor Maksar district - part of a neck of land linking central Aden to the rest of the city.

The unit met strong resistance from local militias and residents said they saw eight bodies of Houthi fighters on the street. Rocket fire fell on the central Crater district.

Many people fled the area and some were trying to get on a ship leaving the port.

Earlier on Wednesday, dozens of fighters were killed in clashes between Houthi fighters and their army allies on one side, and militiamen and tribesmen opposing them around Aden and elsewhere in south Yemen, witnesses and militia sources said.

Hadi left the city on Thursday for Saudi Arabia, whose stated aim is to restore him to power.

In Dhalea, 100 km (60 miles) north of Aden, air strikes supported militiamen fighting street battles against the Houthis, who are allied with Saudi Arabia's regional foe Iran, and backed by army units loyal to longtime ruler Saleh, who was pushed out three years ago after "Arab Spring" demonstrations.

Ten of the militia fighters were killed, residents said, but Houthi forces and allied army units were being pushed back.

The Houthis suffered heavier losses in battles with tribesmen at a major army base in the southeastern province of Shabwa, where 35 Houthi and army fighters were killed along with 20 tribesmen.

Meanwhile, the Saudi-led air attacks continued on targets nationwide overnight.

An explosion at a dairy factory in Yemen's Hodaida port killed at least 25 workers, medical sources said, with conflicting accounts attributing the blast to an air strike or to a rocket landing from a nearby army base.

The 26 September website of Yemen's factionalized army, which mostly sides with the Houthis, said 37 workers were killed and 80 wounded at the dairy and oils factory "during the aggressive air strikes which targeted the two factories last night".

Medical sources in the city said 25 workers at the plant had been killed at the factory, which was located near an army camp loyal to Saleh.

Residents and witnesses contacted by Reuters said the air strikes had targeted the factory shortly after midnight on Wednesday. Others said rockets fired from the base - possibly as retaliation against the bombings - hit the factory.

Other air strikes hit Houthi positions along the Saudi border in Yemen's far north, an army base in the central highlands, air defense infrastructure in the eastern Marib province, and a coastguard position near Hodaida.

A raid at a coastal defense station at Maidi port in Hajja province north of Hodaida killed six soldiers, workers there said, while further strikes hit an army camp in Sanaa and a government facility in Saadeh in the north of Yemen.

UNICEF said that at least 62 children had been killed and 30 wounded in the violence over the past week, and the United Nations said an attack on a refugee camp in northern Yemen, which medics blamed on an air strike, broke international law.

Not including Wednesday's toll, 103 civilians and fighters had been killed in the city since clashes began last Tuesday, Aden-based NGO the Field Medical Organisation said.

Yemen Houthi fighters backed by tanks reach central Aden| Reuters



**************************************



*Saudi Arabia’s Yemen intervention risks endangering kingdom’s own oil infrastructure*

*




*
*Military analysts say there is little chance air strikes by a Saudi-led coalition of Sunni countries will subjugate the Iranian-backed Houthi forces in Yemen. It may require a full-blown invasion by land forces to secure control. *Above, Saudi Brigadier General Ahmed Asiri, spokesman of the Saudi-led coalition forces, speaks to the media next to a replica of a Tornado fighter jet, at the Riyadh airbase in the Saudi capital on March 26, 2014.

_*ANALYSIS*_

Saudi Arabia’s escalating intervention in Yemen is a high-stakes gamble that risks backfiring in complex ways, ultimately endangering Saudi oil infrastructure and the security of global energy supply.

Military analysts say there is little chance air strikes by a Saudi-led coalition of Sunni countries will subjugate the Iranian-backed Houthi forces in Yemen. It may require a full-blown invasion by land forces to secure control. Large concentrations of Saudi armour and artillery are already massing near the border, though this may simply be a negotiating ploy.

The longer the conflict goes on, the greater the risk that it will stir up internal hatreds in a country that has traditionally been relatively free of sectarian violence. Adam Baron from the European Council on Foreign Relations said the inflammatory statements about the Sunni-Shia feud by politicians across the region were becoming “self-fulfilling prophecies”.

Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsular (AQAP) – seen as the most lethal of the jihadist franchises, and a redoubt for Saudi jihadists – controls a swath of central Yemen and is the chief beneficiary of the power vacuum. AQAP can plan terrorist strikes against Saudi targets from a deepening strategic hinterland with increasing impunity. All US military advisers have been withdrawn from Yemen, and much of the country’s counter-terror apparatus is disintegrating. It is becoming harder to harry al-Qaeda cells or carry out drone strikes with precision.

The great unknown is whether a protracted Saudi war against Shia forces in Yemen – and possibly a “Vietnam-style” quagmire – might tug at the delicate political fabric within Saudi Arabia itself. The kingdom’s giant Ghawar oil field lies in the Eastern Province, home to an aggrieved Shia minority.

“If the Saudis continue this war – and if they keep killing civilians – this is going to create internal instability in Saudi Arabia itself,” said Ali al-Ahmed from the Institute for Gulf Affairs in Washington.

Large numbers of Saudi youth are disaffected. An estimated 6,000 have been recruited by al-Qaeda and a further 3,000 have fought for Isil in Syria and Iraq. While the Saudis have 30,000-strong force guarding the oil infrastructure, the risk of infiltration is high even among clans linked to the royal family. Two al-Qaeda suicide bombers in a pipeline attack in 2006 were scions of the ruling elite, one a close relation of a leading Wahhabi cleric and the chief of the religious police.


The Institute for Gulf Affairs said the neuralgic point for the oil infrastructure is “Grand Central Station” at Qateef in the Eastern Province, where 12 pipelines run close together, supplying the oil terminals at Ras Tanura and Dharan. “These lines run close to major highways and population centres, making them an easy target for quick hit-and-run attacks,” he said.

An al-Qaeda cell arrested in April 2007 was plotting to hijack civilian airliners and crash them into the Saudi oil “crown jewels”, the oil facilities at Ras Tanura and Abqaiq. Terrorists revealed under interrogation that engineers from the state oil giant Aramco may have been recruited.

Saudi Arabia’s Shia minority makes up 20% of the population. It has been cautious so far but the risks of a clash are growing as the Middle East becomes engulfed in an epic Sunni-Shia struggle, hardening lines of cleavage.

The terrorist group Saudi Hezbollah, which killed 19 American air force personnel in the Khobar Towers attack in 1996, acting for the Iranians, has issued a number of threats against Saudi oil facilities. Tehran has vowed revenge against Saudi Arabia for driving down the oil price and now for the air strikes on Yemen: the clear risk is it will operate through Hezbollah allies on the ground inside the kingdom.

Oil markets have yet to react to these longer term political threats. US crude prices have slumped back to $49 a barrel, giving up the $5 spike triggered by the bombing of Yemen last week.

Michael Lewis, head of commodities at Deutsche Bank, said the conflict was reminder a supply shock remains a risk, even though US oil inventories are at record levels and almost everybody in the markets is talking about how low prices could fall. “We think the market could tighten in May or June as lower prices finally bite and the US stops adding supply. It could be an important inflexion point.”

*Saudi Arabia’s Yemen intervention risks endangering kingdom’s own oil infrastructure | Financial Post*


----------



## Frosty

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=978111302200372





Houthi/Saleh Tank




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977717582239744





SAM IV




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977712272240275





Truck carrying 2 Tanks




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977711865573649









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=975562879121881

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583351850721742848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583350289471836160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583347388464664576

The coward is sitting in Riyadh and telling people to fight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583348248032739328


----------



## Gabriel92

Frosty said:


> @Gabriel92 xD



Thank you very much my friend. 
(His french is almost perfect.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bozorgmehr

Gabriel92 said:


> Thank you very much my friend.
> (His french is almost perfect.)



Ça fait rire les oiseaux.
Ça fait chanter les abeilles.
Ça chasse les nuages
Et fait briller le soleil....


These Saudis in Audis.... he thinks he can manage militias' movements from 40000 feet...


----------



## Serpentine

*Exclusive: Yemen food imports disrupted, conflict pressures supply chain*

(Reuters) - A week into Saudi-led air-strikes in Yemen, food imports into the Arab world's poorest country are grinding to a halt as the conflict puts fragile supply chains under growing strain and commercial suppliers stay away.

Saudi Arabia and Arab allies began a bombing campaign last week against Iran-allied Houthi fighters who had taken over much of Yemen and now threaten the southern city of Aden, where President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi had taken refuge.

Several ports are in rebel hands and fighting has made traveling by road perilous.

Yemen imports more than 90 percent of its food, including the lion's share of its wheat and all its rice, to feed a population of about 25 million.

It has enough basic foodstocks for six months in all provinces and wheat stocks stood at 930,100 tonnes on the day air strikes began, the official Saba news agency said on Monday.



But the United Nations' Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) said stocks could start to diminish quickly.

"Although government sources reported sufficient stocks to last the country about six months, the conflict will likely negatively impact distribution, market availability and prices of foodstuffs sooner than earlier expected," the FAO representative in Yemen, Salah ElHajj Hassan, told Reuters on Wednesday

The collapse of central authority and fighting on several fronts including Aden, one of Yemen's main ports, has already disrupted imports as well as the processing and distribution of wheat and other staples, food industry sources said.

"The port is not functioning, it has been a few days now since our imports have stopped and we are not receiving any more wheat," a source at the Yemen Company for Flour Mills and Silos in Aden said.

"Workers can't come to work so they are not operating the mills. The fighting and gunfire has stopped them from showing up and the roads are blocked," he added.

An explosion at a dairy factory at the Houthi-controled west coast port of Hodaida port on Wednesday morning killed at least 25 people and dealt a blow to food production.

Mohamed Alshamery, manager of the Yemen Company for Sugar Refining in Hodaida, told Reuters his refinery and the port were still operational but fighting was making it difficult to take sugar to market.

Before the conflict, nearly half of Yemenis were 'food insecure', lacking sufficient food for their needs, and one in four was undernourished, the FAO said.

DRAWING ON FOODSTOCKS

An international trade source said it was becoming difficult to deliver shipments of food.

"Houthi militias are in control of the major ports including Aden. Traders are unable to open letters of credit with banks. We are starting to see shipments being diverted to other locations," he said.

"What this means is that across Yemen they will need to be drawing their strategic stocks."

Ship tracking data showed only a few ships were located close to Aden, with two bulker vessels most likely to be carrying food supplies anchored off the city's coast for several days.

"The port of Aden is virtually closed but for some oil shipments which berthed at Aden Refinery. Dry cargo shipments are stopped because no stevedores are available because of clashes," shipping and logistics agency GAC said.

A spokesman for the UN agency the World Food Program said fighting in Aden had disrupted their loading operations. A local partner was still going ahead with distribution of food to refugees in camps in the Aden area.

In Lahj, north of Aden, authorities loyal to Hadi posted a notice ordering shopkeepers to keep prices at their previous levels and not to hoard their stocks.

Residents in the capital Sanaa and other parts of the country said there were widespread fuel shortages that coupled with heavy fighting and air strikes could also hamper efforts to distribute food.

"Petrol stations have started hoarding fuel. There are queues outside petrol stations and the people are anxious about the war carrying on," said Ali Salih, a car owner in the central province of Ibb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

*Yemeni Houthi Fighters in Tanks Reach Central Aden


http://www.newsweek.com/yemeni-houthi-fighters-tanks-reach-central-aden-318794*





Followers of the Houthi demonstrate against the Saudi-led air strikes on Yemen, in Sanaa April 1, 2015. KHALED ABDULLAH/ REUTERS


Houthi fighters and their army allies advanced in a column of tanks on Wednesday into a central district of the southern city of Aden, the main foothold of loyalists of President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, witnesses said.

The Houthis' military push into the Khor Maksar district happened despite a week of Saudi-led air strikes as well as bombardment from naval vessels off the coast of Aden aimed at reversing relentless Houthi gains on the battlefield.

The Shi'ite Muslim fighters and their ally, former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, emerged as the dominant force in Yemen after they took over the capital six months ago.


Aden residents saw large groups of fighters carrying rocket propelled grenades accompanied by tanks and trucks mounted with machine guns in Khor Maksar, which lies on narrow neck of land linking central Aden with the mainland.

Many people fled the area and some were trying to get on a ship leaving the port.

Earlier on Wednesday, dozens of fighters were killed in clashes between Houthi fighters and their army allies on one side, and militiamen and tribesmen opposing them around Aden and elsewhere in south Yemen, witnesses and militia sources said.

One witness saw the bodies of eight Houthi fighters and three pro-Hadi militiamen lying on the streets of Khor Maksar amid sporadic gunfire, as well as snipers mounting positions atop homes.

Hadi left the city on Thursday for Saudi Arabia, whose stated aim is to restore him to power.

In Dhalea, 100 km (60 miles) north of Aden, air strikes supported militiamen fighting street battles against the Houthis, who are allied with Saudi Arabia's regional foe Iran, and backed by army units loyal to longtime ruler Saleh, who was pushed out three years ago after "Arab Spring" demonstrations.

Ten of the militia fighters were killed, residents said, but Houthi forces and allied army units were being pushed back.

The Houthis suffered heavier losses in battles with tribesmen at a major army base in the southeastern province of Shabwa, where 35 Houthi and army fighters were killed along with 20 tribesmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

bozorgmehr said:


> Ça fait rire les oiseaux.
> Ça fait chanter les abeilles.
> Ça chasse les nuages
> Et fait briller le soleil....
> 
> 
> These Saudis in Audis.... he thinks he can manage militias' movements from 40000 feet...






A ne pas douter, certainement bien plus que les racistes arabophobes du tiers monde d’Afrique. 


...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

Le racisme mutuel, ca s'annule un peu, non? Allez-y mon cher, gerez la circulation des Houthis de quarante mille pieds... Mais n'oubliez pas, on nous a promis des bottes sur le terrain... on attend toujours.... 

Ça fait rire les oiseaux.
Ça fait chanter les abeilles.
Ça chasse les nuages
Et fait briller le soleil....

*We were promised boots on the ground by the brave Saudis in Audis..... What's the hold up?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

The Rise of Houthis: An Enigma


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

bozorgmehr said:


> Le racisme mutuel, ca s'annule un peu, non? Allez-y mon cher, gerez la circulation des Houthis de quarante mille pieds... Mais n'oubliez pas, on nous a promis des bottes sur le terrain... on attend toujours....
> 
> Ça fait rire les oiseaux.
> Ça fait chanter les abeilles.
> Ça chasse les nuages
> Et fait briller le soleil....
> 
> *We were promised boots on the ground by the brave Saudis in Audis..... What's the hold up?*





Comment pourrions-nous être racistes envers de simples fourmis à jamais ratés devant _l’éternel _?

Nous suppliant pour une remontée du prix du pétrole de peur de mourir de faim.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

This thread is getting more interesting at the moment. 
(But can we guys go back to English ? )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RFS_Br

US diplomatic cable leaks deny that Iran is arming the Houthis:







Cable: 09SANAA2186_a

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Comment pourrions-nous être racistes envers de simples fourmis à jamais ratés devant _l’éternel _?
> 
> Nous suppliant pour une remontée du prix du pétrole de peur de mourir de faim.
> 
> 
> ...



T'as tout a fait raison! Je m'amusais seulement... Il y a pas de sens etre raciste envers les fourmis.....

Et la montee du prix de petrole ca donne la chance d'exterminer encore plus de mangeurs d'organes.... alors ca a un effet tres benefique pour le monde entier


----------



## 500

RFS_false flagger said:


> US diplomatic cable leaks deny that Iran is arming the Houthis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable: 09SANAA2186_a


And where from Houthis have money to buy weapons on black market? They grow them on trees?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RFS_Br

500 minus IQ said:


> And where from Houthis have money to buy weapons on black market? They grow them on trees?



You should ask the US diplomat who wrote the cable, you dumbass obsessive scum. I'll bet he has better sources than do you and the Mossad fags, who haven't gotten shit about your neighbors right in years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Gabriel92 said:


> This thread is getting more interesting at the moment.
> (But can we guys go back to English ? )



Our friend wants to practice his Francais... I'm just indulging him like a good Iranian should....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

RFS_Br said:


> US diplomatic cable leaks deny that Iran is arming the Houthis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable: 09SANAA2186_a













Cable: 09SANAA2186_a

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

*Brig. Asiri added: 'the command of the coalition knows that most of the Yemeni officers and soldiers and some pro-deposed President Ali Abdullah Saleh leaders were forced by Houthi militias to do certain acts and practices,' reminding them that the coalition forces are not planning to attack them in particular, but their existence in these places put their lives at risk.

'Therefore, we call upon our brothers in the Yemeni army not to cooperate with these militias and come back and support their pro-legitimate government leaders in defending Yemen and the Yemeni citizens against attempts to abduct Yemen by extremist terrorist groups and their supporters,' Asiri added.

Brig. Asiri stressed that the Yemeni army personnel should take over the defense of Yemen and rally around their leadership, 'we wish a speedy recovery for all injured and ask Allah Almighty to bestow His mercy on the souls of the dead,' he said.

Asiri stressed that the coalition command is aware of its responsibilities with regard to the military actions carried out in Yemen and is aware of the importance of avoiding civilian casualties.

-- More
22:26 LOCAL TIME 19:26 GMT *


*He disclosed that Houthi militias, who are forced to seek havens in cities following the success of complete cut-off strategy to their presence outside cities, are in many cases provoking fight against popular committees, like in the case of Aden, a practice reflecting the Houthi frustration from the isolation of their forces spotted inside the cities.

He held the Houthi militia responsible for hitting a Diary Products factory, explaining that initial information from the site confirm that it was hit by Mortar shells and Katyusha missiles, setting the facility ablaze and killing some persons inside.

Asiri said the coalition forces are aware of the anti-media of the military campaign aiming to create chaos and confusion among the Yemeni society, considered from the very first day of the campaign the forefront supporter of the operations which is designed to free them from those terrorist groups.

He confirmed that Al-Majrash camp in Haradh was targeted by Houthi militia, with some catualities, drawing the attention that the coalition operations will never target compounds.
--More
22:49 LOCAL TIME 19:49 GMT *


*Brig. Gen. Asiri emphasized that the naval operations are continuing upon schedule since the deployment of the coalition forces' battleships to carry out a maritime blockade, adding that battleships have already completed positioning, logistical deployment and monitoring the seaports and islands lying in the Yemeni territorial waters, while the Naval Forces' Helicopters are monitoring, also, the movements of all lunches into and out of Yemeni coasts. He pointed out that work is undergoing to prevent any supply or provision of something for these militias.

On the other hand, he said that the resistance against the Houthis have chased out the remainders of the 33rd Brigade and Houthi Militia from the down-town and the vicinity of Al-Dhalie, drawing the attention to the fall of Al-Dhalie city under the control of the Pro-legitimacy Yemeni Army's commanders and the People's Committees and that work is going on, nowadays, in Shabwa, too, underscoring that the outcomes are promising and positive, God grace, in an indication that the situation on the ground has become more advantageous to the Pro-legitimate Army and the Peoples' Committees.

Highlighting the situation, Asiri announced that the coalition forces will continue to assess the targeting accuracy, round the clock, in order to lessen mistakes' probabilities of targeting either the civilians or relief works, calling on these organizations to be in contact with the pertinent authorities to facilitate carrying out with these relief works.
-- more
22:59 LOCAL TIME 19:59 GMT *



*Asked to give an assessment of the Houthi retaliatory capabilities, Asiri said the campaign has from the first day targeted their defensive abilities, focusing on Scud missiles and others which they captured before the beginning of the storm, noting that they are now trying to hide them among citizens. He cited a failed attempt two days ago to launch a missile, adding that the coalition force was able to destroy it before being launched.

He described the tracking down of such missiles as a difficult job, expressing belief that the Houthi abilities were dramatically weakened so that they could not be able to launch such missiles. However, if it happened that they did so, the coalition forcesâ€™ air defenses and aircraft are able to intercept and destroy them.

He said the Houthi militias, ever since they staged their coup against legitimacy in Sanaa, managed to dismantle the legal leaderships of the Yemeni army aiming to change the identity of the Yemeni army and paralyze their leadership.

Now, the popular committees on the ground, the loyalists of the Yemeni army and their leaders are coordinating with the Yemeni legitimate government to create a military-minded organized leadership on the ground to bring about a reorganized Yemeni army that is able to protect citizens and legitimacy of the country.

He said the Yemeni legitimate army is fighting in cooperation with the popular committees and loyalists to deprive the Houthi militias from controlling the city of Aden or receiving any support from outside Aden, noting that the Houthi militias which some time ago hit or attacked Aden have withdrawn to Al-Dhalei and Shabwa, giving the coalition forces a chance to secure Aden from any Houthi presence and finally send it under the control of the legitimate government.
--More
23:32 LOCAL TIME 20:32 GMT *



*Asked to give an assessment of the Houthi retaliatory capabilities, Asiri said the campaign has from the first day targeted their defensive abilities, focusing on Scud missiles and others which they captured before the beginning of the storm, noting that they are now trying to hide them among citizens. He cited a failed attempt two days ago to launch a missile, adding that the coalition force was able to destroy it before being launched.

He described the tracking down of such missiles as a difficult job, expressing belief that the Houthi abilities were dramatically weakened so that they could not be able to launch such missiles. However, if it happened that they did so, the coalition forcesâ€™ air defenses and aircraft are able to intercept and destroy them.

He said the Houthi militias, ever since they staged their coup against legitimacy in Sanaa, managed to dismantle the legal leaderships of the Yemeni army aiming to change the identity of the Yemeni army and paralyze their leadership.
Now, the popular committees on the ground, the loyalists of the Yemeni army and their leaders are coordinating with the Yemeni legitimate government to create a military-minded organized leadership on the ground to bring about a reorganized Yemeni army that is able to protect citizens and legitimacy of the country.

He said the Yemeni legitimate army is fighting in cooperation with the popular committees and loyalists to deprive the Houthi militias from controlling the city of Aden or receiving any support from outside Aden, noting that the Houthi militias which some time ago hit or attacked Aden have withdrawn to Al-Dhalei and Shabwa, giving the coalition forces a chance to secure Aden from any Houthi presence and finally send it under the control of the legitimate government.
--More
23:32 LOCAL TIME 20:32 GMT *

*He confirmed that the coalition forces have from the beginning provided safe havens and passages to evacuate diplomatic dependents through land, air or sea under the direct supervision of the coalition pertinent authorities. However, still the coalition forces are ready to provide shelter for those still inside and safe exit for those planning to leave, he said, adding that security for Yemeni people will always have priority.

He also confirmed coordination between the popular committees on the ground and the members of the legitimate government still in Sanaa, a move supported by the coalition forces for the sake of restoring the legitimacy, the government and the Yemeni army.

Asked if any economic plans are underway to rebuild Yemen, he said that will definitely take place after the end of the military operations.
--SPA
23:54 LOCAL TIME 20:54 GMT *


----------



## White Tiger

500 said:


> And where from Houthis have money to buy weapons on black market? They grow them on trees?



Santa gave them


----------



## Frosty

Gabriel92 said:


> This thread is getting more interesting at the moment.
> (But can we guys go back to English ? )



A french demanding that we speak in English. Well, that's a first lmao. I've been to Paris and I must say you lads seem to get a bit offended when people expect you to speak English ova there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Even if U.S denied that.How can we believe them while our Iranian neighbor is happy for sending 185 tons of weapons ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

RFS_false fagger said:


> You should ask the US diplomat who wrote the cable, you dumbass obsessive scum. I'll bet he has better sources than do you and the Mossad fags do, who haven't gotten shit about your neighbors right in years.


LOL she's nervous.

You bring source proving that Houthis buy weapons on black market. Fine with me.

Now I asked u a simple question: where from Houthis who came from empty mountains caves have money to buy weapons on black market and lead massive ground campaign.

You started cursing like a cunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

500 said:


> LOL she's nervous.
> 
> You bring source proving that Houthis buy weapons on black market. Fine with me.
> 
> *Now I asked u a simple question: where from Houthis who came from empty mountains caves have money to buy weapons on black market and lead massive ground campaign.*
> 
> You started cursing like a cunt.






*Iran (Gift to mullahs)*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RFS_Br

500 minus IQ said:


> You bring source proving that Houthis buy weapons on black market. Fine with me.
> 
> Now I asked u a simple question: where from Houthis who came from empty mountains caves have money to buy weapons on black market and lead massive ground campaign.



Yes, exactly - I'm just posting what some US diplomat wrote down. I left the link to the cable in case anyone wants to get deeper into the story, why don't you click on it? If the diplomat doesn't state what his sources are, why do you think I'd know? I know your nation thrives on shedding the blood of the innocent, but it's not my fault that a US diplomat, of all people, is making it harder for your rogue country to make more war propaganda.


----------



## 500

Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market. 

Its a miracle!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

500 said:


> Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market.
> 
> Its a miracle!




You did not know ? They can walk on water praying the mullahs. 


...


----------



## RFS_Br

500 said:


> Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market.



The Houthis are bare foot in a picture of some dance! So it's *undeniable* that Iran is funding them!
I know I say this a lot, but you're even dumber than I thought.


----------



## Taygibay

_Je ne suis pas bien certain de l'origine du problème que certains évoquent ici
quant à une possible aide Iranienne aux rebelles Houthis? Sérieusement …_

Why would the support of Iran, even through some real and efficient ground troop weapons,
be such a worry in any case? I mean, it's not like Saudi Arabia is under UN mandate???
Let's be brutal honest here :
France in Mali / target : terrorists / Defence agreement / UN sanctioned ( a tad late*** )
Arab League in Yemen / target rebels / separated by wall / private party ( invite only )
which makes it more like
USA in Iraq / target enemy regime / convenient scapegoat / open party with half attendance

And since in all rebellions, some one outside is providing a helping / selling hand, I really don't
get why it should be shocking if Teheran did. Not a matter of low morality here but of realism?

It may shock the British as regards fair-play or be PR food for American politics,
but this is standard geo-political practices, _pas vu, pas pris, c'est du jeu.****_


 Tay on a realistic mode.

* 'Cuz we moved too quickly for it, LOL!
**** "Not seen nor caught, it's fair game!" Tay Translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

LOL, everyone knows Iran is providing Houthis with weapons.

Only a wide-eyed Irani IRGC, Nazi-saluting, fanboy would deny that.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market.
> 
> Its a miracle!



Is that your proof that Houthis are getting money from Iran? Epic fail.

Yemen is a country famous for being armed to teeth (normal people).

In case you didn't know, they took over many army bases in last months. So they don't need to 'buy' weapons while they can have them for free.

Next time, instead of embarrassing yourself, read a bit about what actually happened in Yemen in past months.


----------



## Majesty

Senegal showing willingness to participate in Decisive Storm operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RFS_Br

Serpentine said:


> Yemen is a country famous for being armed to teeth (normal people).



That's right, Yemen is in the top 3 countries for weapon ownership rate.

But you have to agree, if those guys are barefoot, it's proof that Iran is funding them!

Here are more people who very probably are being funded by Iran, as proven by their being barefoot.

These Indian women (walking to join Hezbollah rally maybe?):





This American girl (at a phone conference with the mullahs, who knows?):





This grandpa and his grandkids (notice the yellow and green colors on their shirts - the colors of Hezbollah and Islam, respectively):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Sénégal! *What???* In Yemen? Soon? Why? And with what means?

Just sayin' Tay.


----------



## Gasoline

Houthis are forcing Yemeni people to pay from their salaries in order to get food and some ammo ! 
They destroyed a factory and killed the workers because they didn't pay for them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

500 said:


> Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market.
> 
> Its a miracle!


They got them from Santa:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

sigh!

Large arms shipment intercepted off Yemen, Iran eyed as source| Reuters
Arms Ship Seized Off Yemen; Iran Accused















Now can we move past the holier than thou BS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

Gasoline said:


> Houthis are forcing Yemeni people to pay from their salaries in order to get food and some ammo !
> They destroyed a factory and killed the workers because they didn't pay for them !



What happened to the mullah money they received? Evaporated? LOL Saudi Arabia destroyed all the work Iran has been doing in the region.



Frogman said:


> sigh!
> 
> Large arms shipment intercepted off Yemen, Iran eyed as source| Reuters
> 
> View attachment 210518
> View attachment 210519
> View attachment 210520
> View attachment 210521
> 
> 
> Now can we move past the holier than thou BS!



No No man Iran only send food and medicine how dare you?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

Majesty said:


> What happened to the mullah money they received? Evaporated? LOL Saudi Arabia destroyed all the work Iran has been doing in the region.



I read that they will accept the nucks deal .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty

Gasoline said:


> I read that they will accept the nucks deal .
> 
> View attachment 210528



Iran bows as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Gasoline said:


> Houthis are forcing Yemeni people to pay from their salaries in order to get food and some ammo !
> *They destroyed a factory and killed the workers because they didn't pay for them ! *



Don't worry, you can't wash blood off your hands with these pathetic lies. 

At least 35 workers killed in airstrike on factory in Yemen | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Gasoline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581630823297785856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

UAE F-16 Block 60 fighters conducting strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> Don't worry, you can't wash blood off your hands with these pathetic lies.
> 
> At least 35 workers killed in airstrike on factory in Yemen | Daily Mail Online



Lies ???
Sorry dear, I'm not Iranian you have just insult yourself .

I'm taking the previous infos from *Yemeni people* not from my head  :


More than 200 killed and many injured :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583107105864876032








Translation :

In the morning , Houthis came to the factory and asked for money support after that people refused to give them ..then the coalition bombed Houthis' base at the same time Houthis attacked the factory and there is a news for 200 killed and many injured .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

Serpentine said:


> Don't worry, you can't wash blood off your hands with these pathetic lies.



LOL, Houthis hit the refugee camp, cement factory in Lahj two days ago and the Milk factory yesterday with mortars and katyusha missiles. You think we don't know about Yemen and we have no relatives inside and you think you can fool us by what Houthis media say. Look at this Iranian acting Houthi than the Houthis themselves.

The only bloods are on the mullas hands for the crimes they committed in Iraq and Syria. The airstrikes don't hit randomly. There are satellite imageries, intelligence on the ground, AWACS and so forth. All the airstrikes so far have targeted military bases, arms storages, missiles, communication and command centers, supply routs, military airports.

Look Houthi, we will strike the houthi rats in Yemen till either they die or surrender. You can only cry for now nothing you can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Don't blame him, he doesn't speak Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Gasoline said:


> Lies ???
> Sorry dear, I'm not Iranian you have just insult yourself .
> 
> I'm taking the previous infos from *Yemeni people* not from my head  :
> 
> 
> More than 200 killed and many injured :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583107105864876032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation :
> 
> In the morning , Houthis came to the factory and asked for money support after that people refused to give them ..then the coalition bombed Houthis' base at the same time Houthis attacked the factory and there is a news for 200 killed and many injured .



'Yemeni people'?
So if I bring a tweet from a Yemeni in which he says the whole Saudi regime is evil, that still counts right? Since you just brought random tweets as 'proof'.



Majesty said:


> LOL, Houthis hit the refugee camp, cement factory in Lahj two days ago and the Milk factory yesterday with mortars and katyusha missiles. You think we don't know about Yemen and we have no relatives inside and you think you can fool us by what Houthis media say. Look at this Iranian acting Houthi than the Houthis themselves.
> 
> The only bloods are on the mullas hands for the crimes they committed in Iraq and Syria. The airstrikes don't hit randomly. There are satellite imageries, intelligence on the ground, AWACS and so forth. All the airstrikes so far have targeted military bases, arms storages, missiles, communication and command centers, supply routs, military airports.
> 
> Look Houthi, we will strike the houthi rats in Yemen till either they die or surrender. You can only cry for now nothing you can do about it.



Tell that nonsense to idiots who believe it. With all that fancy equipment, the only thing you achieved so far is killing nearly 200 Yemenis, including 62 children.

Missile kills Yemen factory workers in Hodaida - Al Jazeera English

Overnight Saudi-led airstrike hits diary factory in Yemen, 37 killed
- Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> 'Yemeni people'?
> So if I bring a tweet from a Yemeni in which he says the whole Saudi regime is evil, that still counts right? Since you just brought random tweets as 'proof'.


Do you support this statement: "Curse the Jews" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> 'Yemeni people'?
> So if I bring a tweet from a Yemeni in which he says the whole Saudi regime is evil, that still counts right? Since you just brought random tweets as 'proof'.



I'm taking this infos from reliable source ..didn't notice any lies in his account :
شباب السُنة في اليمن (@sunaayemen) | Twitter 

However, lets ignore my source and consider that the coalition bombed that civil factory.. 

Why the coalition will bomb that factory ? ? 

Lets be clear here, Houthis can't fire a bullet on KSA ,so he will commit many attacks against civilians to throw the accusation on Saudi Arabia to embarrass Saudi Arabia in front of the world .

UAE's F-16 :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Majesty

Serpentine said:


> 'Yemeni people'?
> So if I bring a tweet from a Yemeni in which he says the whole Saudi regime is evil, that still counts right? Since you just brought random tweets as 'proof'.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that nonsense to idiots who believe it. With all that fancy equipment, the only thing you achieved so far is killing nearly 200 Yemenis, including 62 children.



Lets see what is in the links you posted. You should understand that there is no foreign media outlet inside Yemen.

An explosion in Yemen's Red Sea port of Hodaida has killed 25 workers at a dairy factory, medical sources have said, in what appears to be one of the biggest cases of civilian deaths since the Saudi-led campaign against Houthi rebels.

Residents near the factory said it was located near an army camp loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, while medical sources in the city said the casualties had all been workers at the plant.

Fighter plane from the Saudi-led coalition had targeted rebel-controlled army camps in Hodeida and anti-aircraft guns there returned fire. During the firefight, missiles hit the factory. 

The blast late on Tuesday night also destroyed a fuel store, residents told the Reuters news agency.

A military spokesman for the Saudi-led coalition blamed Shia Houthi fighters for the explosion.

The spokesman said on Wednesday that information from the ground proved the factory was hit by Katusha rockets belonging to the Houthis.

"We know that the Houthi fighters are manipulating through their media outlets in order to incite the Yemeni people," he said.

"We know that the Yemeni people are fully aware that this operation is only meant to restore the sovereignty that was hijacked by the Houthis."


Where does it say that it was an airstrikes by the collation? Check out Yemeni activists on Twitter and elsewhere. See what they say about the attack. You buy it but we don't. 

Im glad that we are storming the Houthis. So do as I say flog yourself and cry like your brethren did in London two days ago and spare me the crocodile tears of you.






We are sending them to hell.



Gasoline said:


> I'm taking this infos from reliable source ..didn't notice any lies in his account :
> شباب السُنة في اليمن (@sunaayemen) | Twitter
> 
> However, lets ignore my source and consider that the coalition bombed that civil factory..
> 
> Why the coalition will bomb that factory ? ?
> 
> Lets be clear here, Houthis can't fire a bullet on KSA ,so he will commit many attacks against civilians to throw the accusation on Saudi Arabia to embarrass Saudi Arabia in front of the world .
> 
> UAE's F-16 :



Amazing job done by the UAE in striking the Houthis. Keep it boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Majesty said:


> Amazing job done by the UAE in striking the Houthis. Keep it boys.



Yeah, they did nice work .I can see they carried the paveway and JDAM .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

Gasoline said:


> Yeah, they did nice work .I can see they carried the paveway and JDAM .



Paveway is manufactured in Saudi Arabia. We have a load of them. UAE last order of the JDAM was around 5000 missiles. Enough to drop hundreds of them on Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Majesty said:


> Paveway is manufactured in Saudi Arabia. We have a load of them. UAE last order of the JDAM was around 5000 missiles. Enough to drop hundreds of them on Houthis.


I read that, RSAF dropped some paveways *IV* !!
I think they shouldn't waste it on that scum !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Iran wants this kind of regime in Yemen:

Scene from an Execution: Iran Executing Six Sunni Men

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty

Gasoline said:


> I read that, RSAF dropped some paveways *IV* !!
> I think they shouldn't waste it on that scum !



We manufacture that at home. We don't have to worry. Drop one make ten.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Gasoline said:


> View attachment 210535


A subtle warning to Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

atatwolf said:


> A subtle warning to Russia



Yeah it's very subtle, It's Russia who can mess with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty

مرك بر امريكا 
مرك بر اسرائيل


And now

مرك بر اربستان

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## libertad

Frogman said:


> sigh!
> 
> Large arms shipment intercepted off Yemen, Iran eyed as source| Reuters
> Arms Ship Seized Off Yemen; Iran Accused
> 
> View attachment 210518
> View attachment 210519
> View attachment 210520
> View attachment 210521
> 
> 
> Now can we move past the holier than thou BS!


Article from Jan 2013.....desperate propaganda.


----------



## alarabi

Majesty said:


> مرك بر امريكا
> مرك بر اسرائيل
> 
> 
> And now
> 
> مرك بر اربستان


Unfortunately, their actions contradict their words. The Iranian government and "people" threaten the U.S. and Israel then they bomb Lebanon, Yemen, Syria and Iraq. I can't understand what's the wrong with these people!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

alarabi said:


> Unfortunately, their actions contradict their words. The Iranian government and "people" threaten the U.S. and Israel then they bomb Lebanon, Yemen, Syria and Iraq. I can't understand what's the wrong with these people!



LOL true that. All of these slogans you hear are meant for public consumption only. The mullah fool non but his people. 
What I really like is that Iran is wasting all of its resources on terrorist militias while the people of Iran are starving. Not that I care but it would have been better if all the money spent of terrorists were spent on increasing the stander of living of the Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

alarabi said:


> Unfortunately, their actions contradict their words. The Iranian government and "people" threaten the U.S. and Israel then they bomb Lebanon, Yemen, Syria and Iraq. I can't understand what's the wrong with these people!



I'm sorry, but I don't see any Iranian jets above Yemen dropping bombs on it. I thought it was the brave Arabs dropping the bombs. 

Arabs are proud for bombing Yemen, now you are hating that Iran is bombing Yemen. This war is so confusing.



Majesty said:


> LOL true that. All of these slogans you hear are meant for public consumption only. The mullah fool non but his people.
> What I really like is that Iran is wasting all of its resources on terrorist militias while the people of Iran are starving. Not that I care but it would have been better if all the money spent of terrorists were spent on increasing the stander of living of the Iranian people.



Iran is the only middle Eastern country that is not a vessel of USA. It is the only middle east country that doesn't host US army bases.


----------



## Gasoline

Majesty said:


> مرك بر *اربستان *


I think it's written like this :
مرك بر *عربستان *


----------



## Majesty

Gasoline said:


> I think it's written like this :
> مرك بر *عربستان *



Sorry I spelled it wrong.

Here is the Pavway laser guided manufacture by the AEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

libertad said:


> Article from Jan 2013.....desperate propaganda.



Never said it was during Decisive Storm. Merely replying to those who said Iran *never* supplied arms to the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

A.M. said:


> The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world.
> 
> How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012?
> 
> The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.



No one helped because you fcuked up as a nation in 2007-12


----------



## Gasoline

Majesty said:


> Sorry I spelled it wrong.
> 
> Here is the Pavway laser guided manufacture by the AEC.



No problem bro.
This is the 2nd generation.I hope we also manufacture the 4th generation:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Those people are not strangers to contradictions.

Here is a sample of one of their peaceful montages about one of their peaceful protests in Bahrain:






Now we know who who inspired ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majesty

That's how clean RSAF work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583397622343344128
It looks like the truck was hit by a brimstone missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## azzo

Majesty said:


> That's how clean RSAF work.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583397622343344128


That's how clean *Muslims* work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majesty

Photos of UAE F-16s taking part in the airstrikes loaded with GBU-12, Aim-9 and Aim-120.
















Here is the full video. You can also see the F-16 destroying targets, getting air refueling by RSAF A330 MRTT.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rain

Madali said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see any Iranian jets above Yemen dropping bombs on it. I thought it was the brave Arabs dropping the bombs.
> 
> Arabs are proud for bombing Yemen, now you are hating that Iran is bombing Yemen. This war is so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is the only middle Eastern country that is not a vessel of USA. It is the only middle east country that doesn't host US army bases.


Its matter of few years. Soon Iran will be US ally like before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain

First casualty of war is truth. Being Muslims and good humans lets not become the mouth piece of properganda machine.
We hurt our friend more by spreading false news then our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Rain said:


> Its matter of few years. Soon Iran will be US ally like before.



If Iran becomes an ally of US like the way China and US are allies, than that's fine. But if Iran becomes a vessel and allows US army bases in Iran, than shame on us and it won't be defensible from my side.


----------



## moein

Rain said:


> Its matter of few years. Soon Iran will be US ally like before.



NEVER! WE NEVER WILL ALLY WITH US, the negotiation is only about nuclear energy nothing more, we never will ally with us, iran and us fought each other for 36 years now! fought in proxies and in many other things...
we never bow down to real muslim enemy usa like ksa and many other countries do in me...
and for sure many people in me are not really muslim now! it is decades they are a part of zion slaves for sure! israel bombing palestine, and the arab countries in me say nothing and even they happy of that!! this is the american version of islam for sure! it is not about shia /suni conflict, we are with suni and shia both against israel or usa, for sure al saud are zionist servant, that is so clear, the syria is against israel and al saud want convince muslims to fight with syria, hezbollah are against israel and al saud call them enemy, hamas and others in gaza are suni and against israel and al suad call them terrorist! the ansar allah in yemen say death to usa and israel and al saud attack them! israel and usa help ksa too for sure and netanyahu are so happy!! and al saud support al qaeda /al nusra / isls the real terrorist because they are zion servants too, many times netanyahu say isls and al nusra are not our enemy and now theyre wounded terrorist are in israel and turkey hospitals...
this is so clear, this war is not a shia/suni war, this war is a false version slam/zion war against real muslims and al suad and many other arab governments plus turkey are with zions and israel in reality, and they fight with shia/suni/arab/persian real muslims that fight with zions and israel, this is so clear. only fools can trick themselves that this is a suni/shia war!!! pfffffff, shia suni war against each other is a lie and bullshit... but we dont fear allah will help us and gauid us and real suni/shia muslims will be victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Any update?


----------



## Red Wolf

Syrian Lion said:


> and the war in Syria is legit???



Syrian uprising came in the midst of Arab spring i.e. it was an organic political movement. It didn't start out on the back of AK47s. The brutal dictator of Syria, Assad, used force against his own people and thus starting a civil war. You would be indulging in false equivalency if you compare Yemen with Syria.

*Open Disclosure*: I'm not a fan of war nor am I cheerleading for any particular side, tribe, or religious sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Gasoline said:


> View attachment 210509
> 
> 
> 
> Cable: 09SANAA2186_a





Frogman said:


> sigh!
> 
> Large arms shipment intercepted off Yemen, Iran eyed as source| Reuters
> Arms Ship Seized Off Yemen; Iran Accused
> 
> View attachment 210518
> View attachment 210519
> View attachment 210520
> View attachment 210521
> 
> 
> Now can we move past the holier than thou BS!






500 said:


> Houthis, no money to buy shoes, but have money to buy tanks and rockets on black market.
> 
> Its a miracle!




People over here are trying desperately to prove that Iran is arming Houthis, some through outdated junk news back to 2009 some through their not-having-shoes-barefoot-Houthis-dancing miracle ....

What they say is this , Iran is trying smuggle arm to this country and to this people:





​To know more about Houthis : *Yemen: The Houthi Enigma*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

raptor22 said:


> People over here are trying desperately to prove that Iran is arming Houthis, some through outdated junk news back to 2009 some through their not-having-shoes-barefoot-Houthis-dancing miracle ....
> 
> What they say is this , Iran is trying smuggle arm to this country and to this people:
> 
> View attachment 210617
> 
> ​To know more about Houthis : *Yemen: The Houthi Enigma*



MANPADs, gun laying equipment/sights, field NVG/IR sights, and signaling equipment are not sourced at your local bazar or souk.

But hey! When you're trying to save face you forget all about that, sure Iran's support for the Houthis has been limited in comparison with HA, Syria, and Iraq but there was an investment. Yemen wasn't a strategic interest for Iran but a powerful Houthi movement holding some semblance of reigns would have been too good of a chance to let go in KSAs back yard, Decisive Storm may have prevented that. 

But you can believe Iran totally wasn't involved if you wish to, sends your allies a nice message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Horus said:


> Any update?


Huthues retreated few kms from Aden. Heavy losses in Dale3 and continuation of air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Red Wolf said:


> Syrian uprising came in the midst of Arab spring i.e. it was an organic political movement. It didn't start out on the back of AK47s. The brutal dictator of Syria, Assad, used force against his own people and thus starting a civil war. You would be indulging in false equivalency if you compare Yemen with Syria.
> 
> *Open Disclosure*: I'm not a fan of war nor am I cheerleading for any particular side, tribe, or religious sect.


you kidding me right, your justification failed badly, because you can consider Yemen war is part of the so called "Arab" Spring, or you forgot the Yemeni Spring ousted Salah and it did not end there.. in addition the Syrian government never used force, do you think it would last this long if it was against the Syrian people? do you think the majority of Syrians will back the government if it was killing them? 
now let me guess you are going to tell me Bahrain protests are also illegal and not legit....

see this double standard is what destroying this world... oh and also the so called "Arab Spring" is nothing but a joke, it is more like Israeli spring...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

I know Yemen is a poor country but even Somalian pirates have weapons.

Your logic seems to be,
1) No slippers therefore,
2) No money therefore,
3) Weapons must have come from Iran!

Maybe next time Iran should buy their super-secret-proxies shoes THEN weapons so no one would suspect Iran considering there are so many Sherlock Holmes in the anti-iran brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

so Saudi Army will do ground offensive?


----------



## Madali

Leader said:


> so Saudi Army will do ground offensive?



Only if Pakistanis, Egyptians, or Sudanese will fight the war. God forbid GCC boys get their boots dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Madali said:


> Only if Pakistanis, Egyptians, or Sudanese will fight the war. God forbid GCC boys get their boots dirty.



we muslims are fools of highest order. fighting among ourselves like idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Madali said:


> Only if Pakistanis, Egyptians, or Sudanese will fight the war. God forbid GCC boys get their boots dirty.



If a ground invasion does occur and the forces are predominantly from KSA what will you say then? 

You'll obviously retort with:- "but they won't" and then I'll say "but that's what Iranians said about an intervention hours before it happened"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

I will say that I was wrong about predicting it being mainly from non-GCC countries.

I'm not a representative for all Iranians. I am not embarrassed to say that i have had some of my predictions turns out wrong. If everything I said was always right, I wouldn't waste my time here, I'd be buying and selling stocks all day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-April, 2015 11:56 IST
*Evacuation of Indian Nationals from Djibouti by the Indian Air Force (IAF) *

Consequent upon the Government of India issuing an advisory for Indian nationals to leave Yemen, the Indian Air Force (IAF) deployed two heavy transport aircraft with alacrity, in support of evacuation operations. In a well coordinated operation involving multi agencies, IAF deployed two C-17 Globemaster III aircraft, yesterday. These aircraft took off from Delhi early yesterday morning and reached Djibouti. These two aircraft brought back people evacuated from Yemen to India. The first IAF C-17 aircraft landed at Kochi at 0147 hrs carrying 168 passengers and the second C-17 landed at Mumbai at 0324 hrs carrying 190 passengers.

It would be pertinent to note that transport aircraft are being utilised extensively for Human Assistance Disaster Relief (HADR) operations. The Indian Air Force, after proving its mettle in bringing succor to scores of people after Jammu & Kashmir in September last year has once again risen to the occasion and added a pioneering chapter in Disaster Relief by bringing home the Indians evacuated from Yemen. The Indian Air Force reaffirms its commitment towards Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief Operations in support of the nation.









Evacuated people from Yemen in an Indian Air Force (IAF) C-17 aircraft reached at Mumbai airport on April 02, 2015.




Evacuated people from Yemen in an Indian Air Force (IAF) C-17 aircraft reached at Kochi airport on April 02, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Frogman said:


> MANPADs, gun laying equipment/sights, field NVG/IR sights, and signaling equipment are not sourced at your local bazar or souk.
> 
> But hey! When you're trying to save face you forget all about that, sure Iran's support for the Houthis has been limited in comparison with HA, Syria, and Iraq but there was an investment. Yemen wasn't a strategic interest for Iran but a powerful Houthi movement holding some semblance of reigns would have been too good of a chance to let go in KSAs back yard, Decisive Storm may have prevented that.
> 
> But you can believe Iran totally wasn't involved if you wish to, sends your allies a nice message.



In all your sources it is clearly stated that "That may have been smuggled from Iran for Yemeni insurgents" ... there is no strong evidence that show they are Iranians .. and where are those MANPADs right now while Yemen is under air strike?
Saving face? Yours "Decisive Storm" has go nothing, Houthis are now In Aden. while there is no sign of presence of Iranian agents and weapons in Yemen. Unlike some countries we do announce who we support who we don't, our support for Houthis is political ...

I think you've forgotten that your president came to the power through a military coup supported by Saudis and your previous elected president is now in jail, it's your internal affairs and not my concern but when you send ships to help Saudis to bomb Yemenis to defend its elected president (by your definition) I think it's hypocrisy ...
Houthis movement is an internal one like what happened against Mobarak in Egypt and Saudis are involved in both as they've been in Bahrain to prevent demands of people from happening.
If we wanted to send weapons, Bahrain was too much closer and it's well-known that it's majority is Shia something we have never done.



*Joint statement by High Representative/Vice-President Federica Mogherini and the Commissioner for Humanitarian Aid and Crisis Management Christos Stylianides on the impact of fighting in Yemen*
01 April 2015

The impact on the civilian population, in particular on children, of the ongoing fighting between different militias, bombardments and disruption of essential services is reaching alarming proportions and exacerbating an already dire humanitarian situation.

The airstrike on the Al-Marzaq camp in Hajjah, mostly hosting displaced persons, killed and wounded a high number of civilians.

The attacks on hospitals and medical facilities by warring factions as well as the deliberate targeting and destruction of private homes, education facilities and basic infrastructure cannot be tolerated.

We call on all parties to ensure the protection of civilians and avoid the direct targeting of civilian infrastructure. All measures to ensure the respect of International Humanitarian Law and International Human Rights Law should be taken. We call on all sides to give unrestricted access to humanitarians, so that they can keep delivering vital assistance to the most vulnerable people.

The EU will continue to support all efforts to bring the Yemeni parties back to the negotiating table, on the basis of broad and inclusive participation, without preconditions and with the clear objective to reach a sustainable political compromise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

Peace loving Iranian militia in Yemen teaching kids to hate. 

Disgusting.


----------



## بلندر

Frogman said:


> If a ground invasion does occur and the forces are predominantly from KSA what will you say then?
> 
> You'll obviously retort with:- "but they won't" and then I'll say "but that's what Iranians said about an intervention hours before it happened"



even right now , there are so many foreigners is Saudi Army ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

How vile are the Saudis. They trying to undermine Pakistan constantly. False Al Arabiya news and putting Pakistan's flag amongst theirs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582941329484828672 Clearly it is evident that saudis don't care about Pakistanis and are all eager for Pakistani intervention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

Breaking news on BBC...Foreign troops landed in Aden..


----------



## beast89

*The meeting took place after a Pakistani delegation returned from Riyadh, where it was furnished with the demands of the Saudi leadership and discussed with Saudi officials the possible solutions to escalating violence in Yemen.*

PM seeks joint session of Parliament on April 6 to discuss Yemen conflict - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Saudi royals demand Pakistani help hence the constant harassment. Your mess you sort it out.


----------



## Decisive Storm

Malik Abdullah said:


> Breaking news on BBC...Foreign troops landed in Aden..



Chinese troops landed from their frigate to protect people to be evacuated.



Frosty said:


> Nice font colouring lmao @Decisive Storm colours do make the news a bit more important like and "urgenty" gotta admire him for that



The funny thing is that that base is already on their side, Houthis just entered & Pro-Saleh opened the doors for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Members of Saudi border guard on duty in the Ashiq island in the southern Jazan province near the border with Yemen on Wednesday. — AFP





*RIYADH* — Brig. Gen Ahmad Al-Asiri, spokesman of the coalition forces and adviser at the office of the minister of defense, said on Wednesday that the Houthis were targeting civilians and residential areas out of desperation.

He said the Houthis were the ones who targeted a dairy factory about which the media earlier reported.

“Information from the ground confirms that the factory was hit by mortar projectiles and Katyusha rockets which caused fire and casualties,” he said.

The Al-Majrash camp in Haradh was also targeted by the Houthi militias resulting in injuries to many people, Asiri said, stressing that coalition operation can never target such complexes.

Coalition forces on Wednesday targeted the rebel brigades which were moving toward Aden, Al-Dale and Shabwah, said the spokesman of the coalition forces.

“We know a majority of Yemeni army officers and privates fighting alongside the Houthis have been forced to do so by the militias and those supporting the ousted president Ali Abdullah Saleh,” Asiri told reporters in a press conference.

He said that targeting these Yemeni army officers and privates is not the objective of the coalition operation, but their presence in these places has exposed them to danger.

“We appeal to these army men not to rally around the militias, but support their sincere commanders who are defending the legitimate government and the Yemeni citizens,” Asiri said.

He said the campaign will continue until it achieves its objectives. The coalition air forces continued to target locations of ballistic missiles, means of air defense, ammunition depots and the movement of the rebel militias.

The operations were intensified in the regions and roads leading to the city of Aden. 

Popular committees are carrying out operations against the cells and the pockets of the militias in Aden. The Saudi ground forces are preventing the Houthis from coming near the border, he said.

Naval operations were also continuing. Warships have been deployed to carry out a naval blockade.

**********************

Border Guard personnel in Asir Province are on full alert 24/7 to protect the southern border region against any possible attacks by Houthi rebels.




*NAJRAN* — No orders have been issued to villagers along the southern border region to evacuate and move to distant areas, according to Abdullah Al-Suwaid, undersecretary of the governorate here. He categorically denied reports that orders had been issued to the villagers to move further into the country’s interior for their safety and said villagers were determined to stay right where they are, in complete defiance of any war risks.

"The inhabitants of all the villages along the southern border region close to Yemen are living normally and enjoying complete security and stability," he said.


----------



## fawwaxs

BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses Dozens of troops disembark at Yemen's Aden port - Reuters citing witnesses — RT News RT on Twitter: "BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses http://t.co/D4m2u2aBe6 http://t.co/hcjrN0955i"


----------



## Decisive Storm

Ravani said:


> Hi, can only one tell me what the arabs have achieved since the attacks? I just found out about this attack. Cause i read somewhere houthis are still gaining ground.



*
Stopped* them from entering *Aden & other cities.

Destructed* their *Air Force, Air Defence & Communication Systems*, alongside with huge* arms & ammunition Depots.*


----------



## rightjobs

sad to see Muslims fighting with Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Decisive Storm said:


> *Stopped* them from entering *Aden & other cities.*



Um. Houthis are in Aden. I don't know about "other cities" so maybe you are right there, but for Aden, we know now that Houthis have captured Aden.

However, since _"(Reuters) - Dozens of troops disembarked at a port in Aden on Thursday, hours after Houthi fighters advanced into the heart of the southern Yemeni city, witnesses and port officials said."_ maybe whoever these soldiers are (Saudis? Pakistanis?) will kick Houthis out. Let's watch the developments & try to report honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke rises from an arms depot at the Jabal Hadeed military compound in Yemen’s southern port city of Aden March 28, 2015.












ADEN (Reuters) – Dozens of troops disembarked at a port in Aden on Thursday, hours afterHouthifighters advanced into the heart of the southern Yemeni city, witnesses and port officials said.

It was not immediately possible to verify the nationality of the troops, but a Saudi-led coalition which has been trying to stem advances by the Iran-allied Houthis says it is in control of the waters around Aden.



Madali said:


> Um. Houthis are in Aden. I don't know about "other cities" so maybe you are right there, but for Aden, we know now that Houthis have captured Aden.
> 
> However, since _"(Reuters) - Dozens of troops disembarked at a port in Aden on Thursday, hours after Houthi fighters advanced into the heart of the southern Yemeni city, witnesses and port officials said."_ maybe whoever these soldiers are (Saudis? Pakistanis?) will kick Houthis out. Let's watch the developments & try to report honestly.



Might be Egyptian soldiers.


----------



## Madali

Sanaa, Yemen (CNN)_Al Qaeda fighters attacked a prison in the coastal Yemeni city of Al Mukallah early Thursday, freeing nearly at least 270 prisoners, a third of whom have al Qaeda links, a senior Defense Ministry official has told CNN.

Khaled Batarfi, a senior al Qaeda figure, was among the escapees, officials said._

Could Saudis reach out to Al Qaeda behind the curtains to fight the Houthis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> we muslims are fools of highest order. fighting among ourselves like idiots.



Muslims don't need enemies .. We will do the dirty work for them ourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Madali said:


> we know now that Houthis have *captured* Aden.



Houthis are fighting in *The outskirts of Aden.*
And from time to time they *retreat & restart their attacks.*

Until now, no source confirmed what you said.


----------



## Madali

Decisive Storm said:


> Houthis are fighting in *The outskirts of Aden.*
> And from time to time they *retreat & restart their attacks.*
> 
> Until now, no source confirmed what you said.



I got it based on news from Reuters, 
_Residents of Aden's central Crater district said Houthi fighters and their allies were in control of the neighborhood by midday on Thursday, deploying tanks and foot patrols through its otherwise empty streets after heavy fighting in the morning.

It was the first time fighting on the ground had reached so deeply into central Aden. Crater is home to the local branch of Yemen's central bank and many commercial businesses._

But maybe you are right. We will get more information soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

-----
_"The extremist group broke out 300 people from the central prison in al-Mukallah, looted the building and killed two prison guards. They also looted the bank and government buildings and have set up checkpoints throughout the city, residents and a security official say.


"Al-Qaida has a large presence inside Yemen and analysts worry that as the Houthis fight for territory and the Saudi-led air campaign strikes Houthi and military targets inside Yemen, no one is battling al-Qaida's presence or power.


"Analysts say with Yemen in complete chaos, extremists groups like al-Qaida and the self-declared Islamic State will thrive."_

Should Iran support Al Qaeda so that Saudis will also attack Al Qaeda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Decisive Storm

Ravani said:


> Houthis didnt even have* jets or air defence.*



Big part of the army were *bought* -espcially big officers- *by Saleh* through *Iranian funding.*

*Houthis' spokesman showing Iranian money.*
He was *communist* & they simply *bought him.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Madali said:


> Um. Houthis are in Aden. I don't know about "other cities" so maybe you are right there, but for Aden, we know now that Houthis have captured Aden.
> 
> However, since _"(Reuters) - Dozens of troops disembarked at a port in Aden on Thursday, hours after Houthi fighters advanced into the heart of the southern Yemeni city, witnesses and port officials said."_ maybe whoever these soldiers are (Saudis? Pakistanis?) will kick Houthis out. Let's watch the developments & try to report honestly.



Pakistan isnt involved yet hence the constant saudi harassment. Saudis doing their best to undermine Pakistan such as putting Pakistani flag with the other arabs flags, they've been called out for that too.There's a meeting on 6th. No one want to help KSA except the PM who been personally assisted financially by the royals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Decisive Storm said:


> Big part of the army were bought -espcially big officers- by Saleh through *Iranian funding.*
> 
> *Houthis' spokesman showing Iranian money.*
> He was communist & they simply bought him.



Are going to reveal how deep Nawaz Sharif's financial ties run with your royals?

And it begins 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583594143663939584
pic of the dude as well

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583596566457540608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Yemen crisis: 'Foreign troops' land in Aden*

35 minutes ago
Unconfirmed reports have emerged of foreign troops landing in the Yemeni port city of Aden. It is not clear what nationality they are.

Aden has been the scene of fierce fighting as Houthi rebels have tried to advance on the heart of the city using tanks and armoured vehicles.

A Saudi-led coalition has staged seven nights of anti-rebel airstrikes.

Last week the rebels seemed close to taking Aden, forcing President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi to flee.

President Hadi had previously taken refuge in Aden after the Houthis took full control of the capital Sanaa in January and placed him under house arrest.

The Houthis have said their aim is to replace President Hadi's government, which they accuse of being corrupt.

Gulf Arab states have accused Iran of backing the Houthis financially and militarily, though Iran has denied this.

The rebels are supported by army units loyal to the former president, Ali Abdullah Saleh.

Also on Thursday, local officials in the port city of Mukalla said Al-Qaeda militants had stormed a prison there and freed at least 150 detainees.

Officials said that among those freed was a senior figure in the regional wing of Al-Qaeda.






Dr. Imran H Sarker @ImranHSarker
Follow
#Yemen media confirms foreign troops have just entered through the port of #Aden. Nationality unknown via @Sanasiino

1:44 PM - 2 Apr 2015






Terrormonitor.org @Terror_Monitor
Follow
#Yemen - Activist Claims #Saudi Ground Troops Arrived In #Aden

1:56 PM - 2 Apr 2015








RK @_RK_88_
Follow
Yemen: Aden on fire. Houthis on the mountain tops.

1:43 PM - 2 Apr 2015

Dozens of troops disembark at Yemen's Aden port - Reuters citing witnesses — RT News


----------



## Devil Soul

*Zaid Benjamin* ‏@zaidbenjamin  1h1 hour ago
#Saudi media reports the 1st death in the Operation Storm of Resolve Suliman al-Maliki. Killed by Houthies near Asir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

fawwaxs said:


> BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses Dozens of troops disembark at Yemen's Aden port - Reuters citing witnesses — RT News RT on Twitter: "BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses http://t.co/D4m2u2aBe6 http://t.co/hcjrN0955i"


Any invasion of Yemen will be costly.

10 saudi soldiers wounded en 1 killed

Saudi border guard killed by gunfire from Yemen - SPA agency | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Decisive Storm said:


> Big part of the army were *bought* -espcially big officers- *by Saleh* through *Iranian funding.*
> 
> *Houthis' spokesman showing Iranian money.*
> He was *communist* & they simply *bought him.*



I don't know who that guy is but he is holding nine 5000 toman notes, which means its 45000 toman which is 13 dollars. So wow, Iran bought this guy for 13 dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

Decisive Storm said:


> Big part of the army were *bought* -espcially big officers- *by Saleh* through *Iranian funding.*
> 
> *Houthis' spokesman showing Iranian money.*
> He was *communist* & they simply *bought him.*


This picture is photoshopped... anyone thinking this is real need (new) glasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Malik Abdullah said:


> Breaking news on BBC...Foreign troops landed in Aden..



Did they bring body bag ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Frogman said:


> Never said it was during Decisive Storm. Merely replying to those who said Iran *never* supplied arms to the Houthis.


Wasn't that the shipment that later proved to originate from uae or Qatar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Analysis: Initial Saudi air strikes lacked intensity*
Airbus Defence and Space imagery taken on 27 March 2015 shows locations targeted in the initial wave of airstrikes under Operation 'Determined Storm'. While two large hangars were destroyed, the strikes did not target other aircraft shelters, the 10 MiG-29 fighters dispersed around the western half of the airfield, or the early warning radar sites adjacent to the airfield. Credit: CNES 2015, Distribution Airbus DS/IHS







*Key Points*


Saudi Arabia and its allies failed to effectively neutralise Yemen's Al-Dulaimi Air Base on the first day of Operation 'Determined Storm'
The nearby 'Scud' base was not targeted in the opening strikes and Tochka base on the southwest side of Sanaa was not hit until 30 March
*ANALYSIS*

Saudi Arabia claimed it and its allies established air supremacy on the first day of Operation 'Determined Storm' against the Ansar Allah group in Yemen on 26 March.

According to the English-language service of the official Saudi Press Agency (SPA), Ministry of Defence spokesman Brigadier General Ahmed Asiri told a press conference that the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) established complete control of Yemen's airspace in the first 15 minutes of the raids by attacking airbases, surface-to-air missile systems, and command-and-control centres.

*However, Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery of the Yemeni Air Force's (YAF's) Al-Dulaimi Air Base next to Sanaa International Airport suggests the YAF was not crippled by the initial strikes.*

Taken at 10:24 (07:24 GMT) on 27 March, the image shows the strikes hit two of the largest hangars at the base. Video footage and photographs that emerged in the aftermath of the initial strikes showed two Bell 214 'Huey' helicopters, a Beechcraft King Air 350ER surveillance aircraft, and a CN-235 transport were destroyed inside one of the hangars.

However, the satellite imagery shows the strikes did not target 10 MiG-29 multirole fighters that were dispersed in the open around the airfield or the shelters where other fast jets are stored.

The runway was hit with precision-guided munitions. However, the satellite imagery shows there was still 2,500 m of undamaged runway that the YAF's fast jets could have used to take off and land. While the damage to the runway might have prevented some heavy transport aircraft from flying in or out, it had been repaired by the time the satellite image was taken.

The strikes did not apparently spare the YAF because it was not considered to be a threat due to maintenance or other problems as coalition aircraft bombed Al-Dulaimi again two days later. In his 29 March briefing, Brig Gen Asiri showed infrared targeting footage of aircraft shelters being destroyed the base.

In another indication that the operation's planners considered the YAF to be a potential threat, the Saudi news channel Al-Arabiya broadcast footage showing RSAF F-15S aircraft at King Khalid Air Base carrying air-to-air missiles.

Nevertheless, the YAF does not appear to have attempted to intercept RSAF and allied aircraft in Yemen's airspace even though some of its pilots have been carrying out sorties on behalf of Ansar Allah in recent weeks.

Brig Gen Asiri denied initial claims that two RSAF aircraft had been shot down, then admitted on 28 March that an F-15S had crashed into the Red Sea due to a technical problem. While it is unclear why the F-15 was flying a circuitous route over the sea, it proved to have been a sensible decision as the two pilots were rescued with the assistance of the US Navy rather than stranded in territory controlled by Ansar Allah.

The Saudi spokesman also said that ballistic missiles had also been targeted in the initial strikes. However, the satellite imagery shows that the base next to Al-Dulaimi where the Yemeni military is believed to store its 'Scud'-type missiles was not targeted on the first day of the operation.

Another facility on the other side of Sanaa where the OTR-21 Tockha missiles are stored was hit on 30-31 March. The resulting explosions and flames could be seen across Sanaa.

Brig Gen Asiri said in his 31 March briefing that a failed attempt by Ansar Allah to launch a ballistic missile had prompted a strike on a ballistic missile storage facility. He said efforts were being made to find the remaining mobile systems, which he said Ansar Allah was hiding in residential areas.

Analysis: Initial Saudi air strikes lacked intensity - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## بلندر

Decisive Storm ---- Desert Storm

look like ksa couldn't find a genuine name for her Operation and tried to mimic USA .... but this DS is not as strong as American DS operation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Decisive Storm said:


> Big part of the army were *bought* -espcially big officers- *by Saleh* through *Iranian funding.*
> 
> *Houthis' spokesman showing Iranian money.*
> He was *communist* & they simply *bought him.*



Qatari money, He was *communist* & they simply *bought him also Big part of the army were bought - especially big officers/*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

AP is reporting that presidential palace in Aden is under Houthi control.

News from The Associated Press

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Houthis rock .

I wonder whose balls Saudis are gonna grab when Aden falls .

Are they going to lose 26000 more soldiers to liberate Yemen or keep bombing from sky like pussies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoshteAhani

Good job by Houthis...fearless warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

I was reading an article and in that an Arab writer unveiled a simple truth ... USA already put a restriction on Arab coalition ( mostly PGCC ) , and Arabs are not allow to gather more than 20,000 Arab troops and that why Arabs badly want Pakistan and Suddenness solders ... 

look like USA doesn't want to make any slightest thread for Israel ... 

after 5 days of begging of this Operation , Coalition army didn't reached her objective ( what was her objective anyway !? )



The SiLent crY said:


> Houthis rock .
> I wonder whose balls Saudis are gonna grab when Aden falls .
> Are they going to lose 26000 more soldiers to liberate Yemen or keep bombing from sky like pussies ?



I'm sure Egypt won't send massive troops to Yemen ... unless KSA pay 10,000 dollars per one solder .... PGCC money was enough to make them to side with them in political issues but it is far enough to force them to send their troops to war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*SISI is busy with Yemen. Meanwhile:

Militants kill 15 SISI-soldiers (potential anti-houthis) in attack on Egyptian army checkpoint*
Islamist fighters injured a further 19 people and seized two armoured cars in northern Sinai, while three civilians were killed in four other attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *SISI is busy with Yemen. Meanwhile:
> 
> Militants kill 15 SISI-soldiers (potential anti-houthis) in attack on Egyptian army checkpoint*
> Islamist fighters injured a further 19 people and seized two armoured cars in northern Sinai, while three civilians were killed in four other attacks



They are going to secure KSA border ... KSA is more important than their own country ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Ravani said:


> you mean money



They really lost their pride , instead of building a strong economy , all they think is to take some money from other countries .... 
compare to Egypt , KSA is nothing more than dwarf but they need KSA for some finical support and unfortunately , these support are not enough to allow them to rebuild their economy .... 

all they can say is to blame Iran and Shiia for all of their problems .... even we in Iran didn't accuse Zions for our economic problems ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Finally, Iranian brothers have been able to kill a Saudi soldier after 8 days of continuous strikes. Noting that the topography between Yemen and Saudi Arabia is very mountainous and perfect for guerrilla warfare, yet this topography is in Huthies favor. I congratulate Iran and it's fighters for this huge victory.


----------



## بلندر

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Finally, Iranian brothers have been able to kill a Saudi soldier after 8 days of continuous strikes. Noting that the topography between Yemen and Saudi Arabia is very mountainous and perfect for guerrilla warfare, yet this topography is in Huthies favor. I congratulate Iran and it's fighters for this huge victory.



Iranian brother !? ... for sure some of Yemeni are descends of Sassanian ... Sorry for adding some salt to you Arabs wounds ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Why are Saudis afraid to go into Yemen? Are their soldiers impotent or what? Even if other countries do not want to go into Yemen, Saudis should use their own ground forces. After all the Saudis have the world's third largest military budget after US and China: List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why the Saudis are begging poor Pakistanis or Egyptians to become their canon fodders?

With the world's third largest military budget, they have failed even to win a war against one of the poorest countries on earth. 

That is really a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

بلندر said:


> They really lost their pride , instead of building a strong economy , all they think is to take some money from other countries ....
> compare to Egypt , KSA is nothing more than dwarf but they need KSA for some finical support and unfortunately , these support are not enough to allow them to rebuild their economy ....
> 
> all they can say is to blame Iran and Shiia for all of their problems .... even we in Iran didn't accuse Zions for our economic problems ....


This reminds me of Iranians who were desperately arguing us that most Arab people and even some Arab and Muslim regimes are pro-Iran, and that was clearly refuted. We Arab people and regimes are with this operation 100% except for the minority Shia, of course. For the last time, I hope you to try to get this fact into your head so you don't get shocked of the harsh reality, we Arabs despise Iran, hate it, loath it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This reminds me of Iranians who were *desperately* arguing us that most Arab people and even some Arab and Muslim regimes are pro-Iran, and that was clearly refuted. We Arab people and regimes are with this operation 100% except for the minority Shia, of course. For the last time, I hope you to try to get this fact into your head so you don't get shocked of the harsh reality, we Arabs despise Iran, hate it, loath it.



for sure some of them are able see the light and their minds is as blocked as like of you ... and I was talking about Egypt so lets an Egyptian answer me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheGrim

are there any reports on special forces from the coalition in Yemeni soil ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Why are Saudis afraid to go into Yemen? Are their soldiers impotent or what? Even if other countries do not want to go into Yemen, Saudis should use their own ground forces. After all the Saudis have the world's third largest military budget after US and China: List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why the Saudis are begging poor Pakistanis or Egyptians to become their canon fodders?
> 
> With the world's third largest military budget, they have failed even to win a war against one of the poorest countries on earth.
> 
> That is really a shame.


So far, the very vast majority of the strikes are Saudi, and they all were indeed unrivaled success. Other countries contribution is needed to give this operation more legitimacy more than military support. And again, America the world hyper-power has asked many countries to join it's wars around the world, and the recent examples, are Afghanistan and Iraq wars.



بلندر said:


> Iranian brother !? ... for sure some of Yemeni are descends of Sassanian ... Sorry for adding some salt to you Arabs wounds ...


Brothers ideologically

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Finally, Iranian brothers have been able to kill a Saudi soldier after 8 days of continuous strikes. Noting that the topography between Yemen and Saudi Arabia is very mountainous and perfect for guerrilla warfare, yet this topography is in Huthies favor. I congratulate Iran and it's fighters for this huge victory.



dont worry we will pay them in kind

meanwhile in Iraan "Three Iranian soldiers killed in armed attack in Ahvaz."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## March

Apparently, I have 'insufficient privileges ' to post a thread [Mind telling me why is it so?] 

So I'll just mention here that the Houthis have occupied the Presidential Palace as well as the Airport in Aden. General reports suggested that the Houthis had attacked from sea. In simple words, Aden has fallen.


----------



## United

RexImperio said:


> Apparently, I have 'insufficient privileges ' to post a thread [Mind telling me why is it so?]
> 
> So I'll just mention here that the Houthis have occupied the Presidential Palace as well as the Airport in Aden. General reports suggested that the Houthis had attacked from sea. In simple words, Aden has fallen.



Apparently u also have insufficient common sense.............ok lets make it simple 4 u "New Recruit" what happens when u spray on group of cockroaches..........they run in all directions some even try running towards you

morel of story "they all die in the end"


----------



## بلندر

RexImperio said:


> Apparently, I have 'insufficient privileges ' to post a thread [Mind telling me why is it so?]
> 
> So I'll just mention here that the Houthis have occupied the Presidential Palace as well as the Airport in Aden. General reports suggested that the Houthis had attacked from sea. In simple words, *Aden has fallen*.



the Colition Army can't repeat what USA did in "Desert Storm" simply because both Juwait and Iraq were flat land and were prefect for air strike but west of Yemen is mountain ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## March

United said:


> Apparently u also have insufficient common sense.............ok lets make it simple 4 u "New Recruit" what happens when u spray on group of cockroaches..........they run in all directions some even try running towards you
> 
> morel of story "they all die in the end"


I found it rather ironic that whilst you stated that I lacked common sense, your post made literally no sense. I am just going to assume that New Recruits can't post threads? Well, is that new? Cause when I joined, I could do that. 



بلندر said:


> the Colition Army can't repeat what USA did in "Desert Storm" simply because both Juwait and Iraq were flat land and were prefect for air strike but west of Yemen is mountain ....


I believe it may also be because of the fact that the President of Yemen has already fled the country and the Houthis, even if a minority are seemingly supported by the Sunnis as well. It should be quite obvious now that the war is between the people of Yemen and the dictatorial government being imposed upon Yemen by Saudi Arabia. If it had not been so, the Houthis would have already been defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

بلندر said:


> the Colition Army can't repeat what USA did in "Desert Storm" simply because both Juwait and Iraq were flat land and were prefect for air strike but west of Yemen is mountain ....



same coalition performed impressively as well on Afghan mountains.........dont worry it wont be that difficult yemen will be freed of all terrorists.


----------



## March

United said:


> same coalition performed impressively as well on Afghan mountains.........dont worry it wont be that difficult yemen will be freed of all terrorists.


Would love to see Saudi Arabia liberate Palestine from the Zionist entity as well. Or does the Saudi might only work against fellow Muslim nations and are they utterly useless in protecting the Palestinians? 

To be honest, any land-invasion of Yemen would be a disaster for Saudi Arabia. The only thing the Saudis can do right now is sit back and cowardly bomb civilians in Sana'a.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Majesty

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Finally, Iranian brothers have been able to kill a Saudi soldier after 8 days of continuous strikes. Noting that the topography between Yemen and Saudi Arabia is very mountainous and perfect for guerrilla warfare, yet this topography is in Huthies favor. I congratulate Iran and it's fighters for this huge victory.



They killed one, we killed them all.



> *الناطق العسكري السعودي : تعرضت احدى نقاط حرس الحدود الى اطلاق ناري كثيف من الجهة اليمنية ادى الى استشهد فرد من حرس الحدود واصابة 5 ... فتعاملت معهم القوات البرية بمروحيات الاباتشي ومدفعية الميدان وكذلك قامت القوات الجوية بعمليات قصف قريب لهذه المجموعة المهاجمة وتم تدميرها*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Yemen's Houthis seize central Aden district, presidential site| Reuters


*(Reuters) - Yemen's Houthi fighters and their allies seized a central Aden district on Thursday, striking a heavy blow against the Saudi-led coalition which has waged a week of air strikes to try to stem advances by the Iran-allied Shi'ite group.*

Hours after the Houthis took over Aden's central Crater neighborhood, unidentified armed men arrived by sea in an area of the port city which the Iran-allied Shi'ite fighters have yet to reach.

A Yemeni official denied that ground troops landed in Aden and a port official said they were armed guards who disembarked from a Chinese warship evacuating people from the city.

The Houthis and their supporters swept into the heart of Aden despite an eight-day air campaign led by Riyadh to stem their advances.

The southern city has been the last major holdout of fighters loyal to the Saudi-backed President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, who fled Aden a week ago and has watched from Riyadh as the vestiges of his authority have crumbled.

In a symbolic move, the Houthis fought their way into a presidential residence overlooking Crater, residents said. They said a jet bombed the complex shortly after Houthis moved in, and three air strikes shook the city further north.

The Houthis, who took over the capital Sanaa six months ago in alliance with supporters of former president Ali Abdullah Saleh, turned on Aden last month and have kept up their advances despite the Saudi-led intervention which aims to return Hadi to power.

Crater residents said Houthi fighters and their allies were in control of the neighborhood by midday on Thursday, deploying tanks and foot patrols through its otherwise empty streets after heavy fighting in the morning.


It was the first time fighting on the ground had reached so deeply into central Aden. Crater is home to the local branch of Yemen's central bank and many commercial businesses.

"People are afraid and terrified by the bombardment," one resident, Farouq Abdu, told Reuters by telephone from Crater. "No one is on the streets - it's like a curfew".

Another resident said Houthi snipers had deployed on a mountain overlooking Crater and were firing on the streets below. Several houses were on fire after being struck by rockets, and messages relayed on loudspeakers urged residents to move out to safer parts of the city, he said.

Hadi's rump government has appealed for international ground forces to halt the Houthis. Foreign Minister Reyad Yassin Abdulla said he could not confirm that coalition forces had landed in Aden, but told Reuters: "I hope so. I hope very much."

A military spokesman in Riyadh said there had been no ground operation by the coalition in Aden, and Saudi Arabia's ambassador to the United States said the kingdom does not have "formal" troops on the ground there. But he reiterated that a ground operation remained a military option.

A diplomat in Riyadh said Aden had come to symbolize Hadi's fading authority, meaning that Saudi Arabia could not afford to allow it to fall completely under Houthi control. But he said Riyadh's air campaign was so far geared more towards a slow war of attrition than an effective defense.

"Saleh and the Houthis are keeping the pressure on Aden, which is the weak point in Saudi strategy," he said. "I think the Saudis would put ground forces into Aden to recapture it if it falls. It is a red line for them."



AL QAEDA JAILBREAK

The war on the Houthis is now the biggest of multiple conflicts being fought out in the Arabian Peninsula's poorest state, also grappling with a southern secessionist movement, tribal unrest and a powerful regional wing of al Qaeda.

The fighting has forced Washington to evacuate U.S. personnel from the country, one of the main battlefields in the secret American drone war against al Qaeda.

Huge street demonstrations in 2011 linked to wider Arab uprisings forced veteran leader Saleh to step down, but he has re-emerged as an influential force by allying himself with the Houthis, his former enemies.

The Houthis are drawn from a Zaidi Shi'ite minority that ruled a thousand-year kingdom in northern Yemen until 1962. Saleh himself is a member of the sect but fought to crush the Houthis as president.

In the Arabian Sea port of Mukalla, 500 km (300 miles) east of Aden, suspected al Qaeda fighters stormed the central prison and freed 150 prisoners, some of them al Qaeda detainees, sources in the local police and administration said.

They named one of the escapees as Khaled Batarfi, a provincial al Qaeda leader who was arrested four years ago. Soldiers loyal to Hadi clashed with the suspected al Qaeda fighters in Mukalla early on Thursday, residents said.

In Dhalea, 100 km (60 miles) north of Aden, where militia fighters from the south have battled Houthis for several days, residents said the militia were in control of the town but Houthis were sniping from rooftops.

Residents also reported air strikes overnight on the coastal town of Shaqra, which is under Houthi control and lies on the coast between Aden and Mukalla.

China's Xinhua news agency said a Chinese missile frigate evacuated 225 people, all non-Chinese nationals, from Aden on Thursday to Djibouti.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## الأعرابي

RexImperio said:


> Would love to see Saudi Arabia liberate Palestine from the Zionists



This broken and overused record is really getting boring, you Shiites really need to find new arguments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## March

الأعرابي said:


> This broken and overused record is really getting boring, you Shiites really need to find new arguments


Do you Saudis automatically term anyone who doesn't agree with Saudi Arabian war-mongering as a Shi'ite? Lol, I am a Sunni.

Besides, is that your answer? So basically, when you don't have an answer; you just call the other side 'Shi'ite' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majesty

Missiles battalion in Faj Attan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

Daneshmand said:


> Why the Saudis are begging *poor Pakistanis* or Egyptians to become their canon fodders?
> 
> *With the world's third largest military budget, they have failed even to win a war against one of the poorest countries on earth. *
> 
> That is really a shame.



O.k we are poor but not that much poor that we become loyal servents. We have our own interest and we will look after it. Secondly, the issue of Yemen is geopolitical not sunni vs. Shia as many members of PDF are portraying. 

Last but not least, very interesting comment by you and to some extent true also. I personally don't think that Saudis would pull this through. This will be long and arduous war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Kurlang said:


> O.k we are poor but not that much poor that we become loyal servents. We have our own interest and we will look after it. Secondly, the issue of Yemen is geopolitical not sunni vs. Shia as many members of PDF are portraying.
> 
> Last but not least, very interesting comment by you and to some extent true also. I personally don't think that Saudis would pull this through. This will be long and arduous war.



That is what I have been saying. This is a war initiated by a new king and his young son (as defense minister) in order to silence the discontent and protest within Saudi Arabia against the rule of royal family. They were afraid of a coup by loyalists of old king, the American trained military and the Saudi public. It is not about Yemen, Iran or protection of holy places in Saudi Arabia. It is about consolidating power by corrupt Sudairi Seven family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN GULF (March 31, 2015) Sailors and Marines aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43) haul phone and distance lines during an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Charles Drew (T-AKE-10) while an SA 330 Eurocopter Puma delivers pallets of cargo. Fort McHenry is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group (ARG), and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)






ARABIAN GULF (March 31, 2015) Fire Controlman 2nd Class Jordan Klaiber fires a shot line to the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Charles Drew (T-AKE-10) during an underway replenishment aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43). Fort McHenry is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (March 31, 2015) Cmdr. Michael Johnson, left, executive officer of the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43), checks the ship's bearing during an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Charles Drew (T-AKE-10). Fort McHenry is part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)


----------



## Hell NO

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *SISI is busy with Yemen. Meanwhile:
> 
> Militants kill 15 SISI-soldiers (potential anti-houthis) in attack on Egyptian army checkpoint*
> Islamist fighters injured a further 19 people and seized two armoured cars in northern Sinai, while three civilians were killed in four other attacks


Where did you get these information they did not size anything they failed 15 of them were killed while they are trying to escape and sky news reported that the apche killed 40 more.


----------



## Daneshmand

*BBC Report On Houthis (Note that BBC is not a friend of Houthis and British government is actually supporting Saudi Arabia against them): *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

RexImperio said:


> Do you Saudis automatically term anyone who doesn't agree with Saudi Arabian war-mongering as a Shi'ite? Lol, I am a Sunni.
> 
> Besides, is that your answer? So basically, when you don't have an answer; you just call the other side 'Shi'ite' ?



My ball$ack you're a Sunni, i can smell your kind from miles away, same tactics same arguments same everything, give it a rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> *BBC Report On Houthis (Note that BBC is not a friend of Houthis and British government is actually supporting Saudi Arabia against them): *


And now it's The Fall of the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And now it's the fall of Huthies.


Fall ? They are still there.. today even run over Presidential palace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MoshteAhani said:


> Fall ? They are still there.. today even run over Presidential palace


So, they're winning the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And now it's The Fall of the Houthis.





See the BBC Video report I put up there. They are very much there and getting strengthened every passing day, and taking territory after territory. They say, they will come to conquer Jordan after they are done with Saudi Arabia. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, they're winning the war?



Oh, yes.

In war, winning or victory means taking territory and holding it. They are doing exactly that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> See the BBC Video report I put up there. They are very much there and getting strengthened every passing day, and taking territory after territory. They say, they will come to conquer Jordan after they are done with Saudi Arabia.


My bad, then let me run and find a cave to hide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My bad, then let me run and find a cave to hide.



It better be a Houthi-proof cave. Since the Houthis are themselves very proficient around caves. They are mountain people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MoshteAhani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, they're winning the war?


Winning means you capture a place and hold it... that is what the shia fighters are doing 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> we Arabs despise Iran, hate it, loath it.


Like we give a shit about it. Go blow yourself up you worthless arab dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saudis have committed around 100 aircraft* to Operation Decisive Storm – but the really decisive variable will be the extent of actual military support from other states right across the region.

Oman, which borders Yemen, has not made any commitment, but most other Middle Eastern states have. *The United Arab Emirates has deployed 30 aircraft and* *Kuwait has sent 15 F/A-18 Hornets. Bahrain has sent at least eight F-16s, Qatar has contributed ten of its French Mirage 2000s and even Jordan, embroiled in the air war over Syria and Iraq, has contributed six F-16s. Egypt is heavily involved too, though mainly with naval forces.There are some real surprises, though. One is Morocco, from well outside the region, which has sent F-16s*; another is Pakistan, which is apparently weighing how involved it wants to be. *And Sudan, meanwhile, is sending three ageing Soviet-era Sukhoi Su-24 fencers.*






From the Saudi perspective, taking Aden requires significantly less combat power than a full ground incursion across the border, pushing south toward Sanaa. Given the natural bottleneck of the Aden Peninsula, a minimal force of only several battalions or a brigade (approximately 1,000 to 3,000 soldiers) supported by coalition close-air support and naval gunfire could defend the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

Hindustani78 said:


>




Look at the date on the map. April 1st. 

Enough said.

I dare Saudis to go in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 2, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office, stressed today that 'Determination Strom' is continuing for the eighth day in a row at all levels to complete the demolition of the Houthi might.

In today's daily briefing, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Asiri confirmed that 'the campaign is continuing as scheduled in a progressive rhythm to ensure that all goals were achieved on time.

He said work has focused during the past 24 hours,* firstly on North Yemen as an enemy fire injured a number of border guard and killed one martyr.*

Following this incident, the Land Forces aircraft and field artillery responded to the source of fire and destroyed the group which tried to infiltrate. This is followed by an air support operation using air force strikers located near the scene to comb all the area from enemy troops trying to come nearer the border.

He said that, secondly, the air forces and coalition forces continued their operations around Aden, particularly on the roads leading to the city from the directions of Al-Baidha or Al-Dhalea or Shabwa.

We talked over the few past days about operations in Al-Dhalea and Shabwa, he said, adding that today we confirm that the two cities are now under the control of the popular committees and the resistance from the regular Yemeni army.

He said all Houthi retreating troops from the two cities which tried to head for Aden were dealt with. He added that the situation around Aden is stable in the current time.
--More
23:02 LOCAL TIME 20:02 GMT 



Clarifying a media bomb the Houthi militia and the rebellion in the Yemeni army in Yemen tried to explode yesterday by making false coverage to what they claim as successes on the ground, Asiri said what happened is that some small groups in addition to anti-legitimacy insurgent army elements which were trying to attack the headquarters of the president in Aden before the start of the determination storm are still hiding in the city and, yesterday, in particular, they attempted to control some centers in the city through clashes with the popular committees, a move he described as an attempt to create a media crackling rather than a real military success on the ground.

Asiri said the coalition forces are working in collaboration with the popular committees to wipe out those militias, noting that they have fortified themselves in some districts of Aden and were from time to time trying to proceed towards government's buildings inside the city, but so far they could not succeed.

He explained that measures were taken so that the scenarios of yesterday near the border not be repeated despite that the infiltrators are moving as individuals and groups in very tough environment and areas through mountains.
Work is underway to mount greater pressure on them, he said, adding that today, all camps which were subject to our attack earlier were repeatedly attacked to ensure that no new groups have assembled in them again.

*Asiri said one facility used to link Al-Shagra with Aden was destroyed to cut off any possible supplies from reaching the Houthi militia currently fortified inside Aden*, noting that this should be considered a military target rather than part of the civil infrastructure.

Targeting the buildings in which the Houthi groups or militia were fortifying themselves are also targeted today.
--More
23:31 LOCAL TIME 20:31 GMT 


Asiri pointed out that the Houthi militia is attempting to regroup its forces and capabilities to carry out a sort of counter attack, against the positions they lost, while operations are going on to stop them from exploiting the situation,* indicating that a Sam 3 launching pad, at Al-Hodeida, has been targeted.*

*Another position of air-defense also, a radar based at the Headquarters, a building used by the Houthi militia to carry out their plans on the ground, has been targeted, following verified intelligence information that there are a lot of commanders inside, he reaffirmed.*

He noted that these militias, following being exposed to continuous operations and coming under increasingly heavy pressures, have moved in different directions, in various Northern as well as Middle regions, trying to pull with them as much as they could of capabilities, indicating that dealing with such a militia is different from engaging regular armies, with formations and battle frontlines.

Asiri cited what happened today, as the Houthis attacked some prisons to set the prisoners free, a fact that, only, reflects their non-sense practiced by this militia, inside the society and the objectives they aimed to achieve by wreaking havoc in it and escalating the situation against the legitimate Yemeni government, in steering the country's affairs.
This militia adopts a specific ideology and aberrant creed and endeavors to impose it on the whole Yemeni society by force, reaffirming that the goal of the alliance, at the beginning of the operations, he asserted, was to protect the Yemeni people and that the coalition, with the will of Allah, will continue to operate at this tempo, to thwart this militia's goal of imposing chaos and disorder, in the Yemeni society, he added.

Land forces are using helicopters to map out the whole zone adjacent to the border, to ascertain that there are no infiltrating groups, he remarked, confirming that the naval forces continue to impose the blockade on Yemeni ports as well as islands, to hinder smuggling operations from or to Yemeni soils and to deprive the Houthis from the possibility of getting any back-up, whatsoever.
-- More
23:41 LOCAL TIME 20:41 GMT 


Answering reportersâ€™ questions, the Coalition Spokesman Brig. Gen. Asiri commented on the situation, in Aden during the last 24 hours, as Houthis managed to enter its downtown, pointing that since the coup that toppled the legitimate government and the beginning of the military warfare, Houthis were controlling most of the Yemeni cities, Aden among, and that they were sending forces, from time to time, into the city, in addition to Yemeni Army soldiers who joined the Houthis as they were positioned, inside the city, even before the start of the warfare.

Coming to the movements inside the city, he said Houthis pockets try to achieve a media showy victory by planting disorderly situation inside in the city and pretending that they are controlling the city, while the fact is that they are not controlling but a swath that is no more than one or two quarters, pointing that the pro-people's committees are trying to stop Houthi movements aiming at capturing official buildings and declaring themselves, triumphant, from there.

The Coalition controls, now, the suburbs of Aden city to prevent these pockets, inside the city, off their supply lines of support or back-up, he asserted, adding that the situation inside the city is, relatively, calm, unless some sporadic skirmishes taking place between the resistance and Houthis.

Coalition forces spare no effort to restore the situation in the city to normalcy, following, finally, doing away with the Houthi militia, he announced.

On the need to deploy land forces or just, only, depend on airstrikes, Asiri pointed out that all probabilities, reiterating that Coalition forces are committed to their previously drawn plans, indicating that these forces are not moving in reaction rather pro-actively, as set by the military plans.

Militias of the Houthis do not move likewise a regular army, as it used to resort to mobilizing small groups, only, while we do not like to engage such battles that may distract us off our military plan, he confirmed, concluding that the plan strictly goes on as, previously, set and drawn.
-- More
23:47 LOCAL TIME 20:47 GMT


----------



## Screambowl

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


>



Damn thats similar to US bombing Iraq, Israel bombing Palestine..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MoshteAhani said:


> Fall ? They are still there.. today even run over Presidential palace


Don't you have a video? Or even a picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

fawwaxs said:


> BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses Dozens of troops disembark at Yemen's Aden port - Reuters citing witnesses — RT News RT on Twitter: "BREAKING: Dozens of troops disembark at #Aden port, #Yemen - @Reuters citing witnesses http://t.co/D4m2u2aBe6 http://t.co/hcjrN0955i"



Destruction of Houthi ‘capabilities complete’ | Front Page | Saudi Gazette
April 02, 2015 11:43 PM

Saudi Ambassador to the US, Adel Al-Jubeir, has said the* Kingdom does not have “formal” troops on the ground in Aden, but sending them remains a possibility. *

“The issue of using ground troops is always something that is on the table,” Al-Jubeir said at an event in Washington. — With input from Agencies





*Cpl. Sulaiman Ali Yahya Al-Malki, who was shot dead by gunfire from across the Yemeni border*, in action before becoming a martyr. — Okaz photo

Saudi soldier Sulaiman Ali Yahya Al-Malki was shot dead and 10 more wounded by gunfire from across the Yemeni border. This is the first Saudi casualties since the beginning of “Operation Decisive Storm” against Houthi rebels a week ago.

The Border Guards at a post in the Kingdom’s southwestern Asir region came “under fire from a mountainous interior zone,” the Interior Ministry said in a statement on the official Saudi Press Agency.

Director General of the Border Guard Maj. Gen. Awwad Eid Al-Bluwi conveyed the condolences of Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Naif, second deputy premier and minister of interior, to the family of the martyr Cpl. Al-Malki. Hundreds of people attended the funeral prayer of the martyred corporal who was buried Thursday evening. 

*In the coastal city of Mukalla farther east, Al-Qaeda militants stormed a Hadramawt provincial prison and freed more than 300 inmates, including one of their leaders*, a security official said.

Khalid Batarfi had been held for more than four years, the official told AFP.

*Two guards and five inmates were killed in clashes*, the official said.
Batarfi is among Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula’s (AQAP) top regional commanders, known for his leading role in a 2011-12 battle with government troops during which extremists seized large parts of the south and east.
Al-Qaeda militants also clashed Thursday with troops guarding the local administration complex in Mukalla, a branch of the central bank and the police headquarters, the official said.

*In the southern province of Dalie, Houthis killed 40 rebel fighters who tried to desert after their commander urged them to lay down their arms because of the intense airstrikes, military sources said.*

Diplomats in New York said* Gulf countries were locked in tough negotiations with Russia on a UN draft resolution to impose an arms embargo and sanctions on the rebels.*

In Saudi Arabia, Interior Minister Prince Muhammad met southern Border Guard late Wednesday. He urged them to “strengthen security measures along the Kingdom’s land and coastal borders and to deal firmly with those seeking to... undermine security,” the official SPA news agency reported. — With input from Agencies


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It seems the ground war is about to start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It seems the ground war is about to start.



Anxiously waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Preparations in fighter jets for airstrike in Yemen revealed *


----------



## Gasoline

الأعرابي said:


> This broken and overused record is really getting boring, you Shiites really need to find new arguments



Actually many idiots are barking.. " Why KSA doesn't attack Israel " ?! 

While if we will look at their panties we will find " Made in Israel " 

Death to America 
Death to Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

JEskandari said:


> Wasn't that the shipment that later proved to originate from uae or Qatar ?



Care to link.



بلندر said:


> even right now , there are so many foreigners is Saudi Army ...



Prove it.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't you have a video? Or even a picture?


Do you have a video or picture to prove that it was not Saudis who massacred those civilians in factory and refugee camp?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

غنائم لشباب #*عدن* بعد تطهير احدى البنايات #عاصفة_الحزم

People of Adan are gathering " *spoils *" after coalition strikes on weapons storages  :

I want to see people who they said " _*there is no heavy weapons with Houthis*_ "

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Do you have a video or picture to prove that it was not Saudis who massacred those civilians in factory and refugee camp?


Seriously?! Are you countering a request to prove capturing a building by a video or picture with another request in the same way for a claimed Saudi strike on a refugee camp? OMG guys, it's a miracle that I still have a functional brain after all this time debating you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Seriously?! Are you countering a request to prove capturing a building by a video or picture with another request in the same way for a claimed Saudi strike on a refugee camp? OMG guys, it's a miracle that I still have a functional brain after all this time debating you.



Do you know why I brought that example? Because both of them have been mentioned by various news outlets. You blindly support a simple Saudi statement (I call it a lie) that it was not airstrikes but Houthis who actually targeted the factory, but you refuse to accept what has been widely circulated by media.
I don't claim that they have captured presidential palace, but in case you didn't know, unlike Syrian rebels, Houthis barely start bitching on social media about their gains. When they captured Ta'az, Yemen's third largest city, you could barely find photos of Houthis in the city in social media.

So don't expect pictures for every area they capture. We can only verify things hours/days later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*هلا والله. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Decisive Storm

Serpentine said:


> Do you have a *video or picture to prove *that it was not Saudis who massacred those civilians in factory and refugee camp?




So silly,

*He who asserts must prove.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

Rakan.SA said:


> *هلا والله. *


اهلين يا طيب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

Serpentine said:


> Do you have a video or picture to prove that it was not Saudis who massacred those civilians in factory and refugee camp?



Simply, when you accuse someone and go to court the first thing you will be asked by the judge is to provide evidence. Do you have an evidence to your claim? No? then take the back seat. Yes? Do show us. 



Topic: This the brief of today. Skip to 5:48 and enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> *هلا والله. *



هلا ريكو
وش عندك من جديد اشتقنا لك وحشتنا 

مبروك فك الباند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

شو اخبار جديد عن يمن


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> هلا ريكو
> وش عندك من جديد اشتقنا لك وحشتنا
> 
> مبروك فك الباند


الله يسلمك يا غالي... كان في مؤامره صهيونيه غاشمه. لكن هين صبرجميل هههه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> الله يسلمك يا غالي... كان في مؤامره صهيونيه غاشمه. لكن هين صبرجميل هههه


هههههههه
قد انهم اكلوها صفعه بننننننت كللب ماعاد تفرق لا تبنيد ولاغيره ^_^
اهم شي انك رجعت لنا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Red Wolf

Syrian Lion said:


> you kidding me right, your justification failed badly, because you can consider Yemen war is part of the so called "Arab" Spring, or you forgot the Yemeni Spring ousted Salah and it did not end there.. in addition the Syrian government never used force, do you think it would last this long if it was against the Syrian people? do you think the majority of Syrians will back the government if it was killing them?
> now let me guess you are going to tell me Bahrain protests are also illegal and not legit....
> 
> see this double standard is what destroying this world... oh and also the so called "Arab Spring" is nothing but a joke, it is more like Israeli spring...



How does any of your deflections and aimless rhetoric change the fact that *Houthis* are *forcing* themselves on Yemen with AK47s much like al-Qaeda and Da'ish?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Decisive Storm

*Yemeni Islah Party, biggest political Party in Yemen declares its absolute support for Decisive Storm Op.*


----------



## Frogman

@raptor22



> In all your sources it is clearly stated that "That may have been smuggled from Iran for Yemeni insurgents" ... there is no strong evidence that show they are Iranians .. and where are those MANPADs right now while Yemen is under air strike?



Except they were Iranian made weapons of course. MANPADs are not effective against high altitude flying aircraft using precision guided munitions because they're out of their operational range, nor are they effective against aircraft such as the Apache due to its sophisticated electronic warfare suite.

Have Hamas ever downed an Israeli aircraft with a MANPAD? No. Same here.



> Saving face? Yours "Decisive Storm" has go nothing, Houthis are now In Aden.



Well done! It's only the eighth day of what is reportedly going to be a six month or more campaign that may involve ground troops, how long do you think the Houthis can take airstrikes without logistical resupply and the ability to effectively deploy their men on operations in different areas?



> while there is no sign of presence of Iranian agents and weapons in Yemen. Unlike some countries we do announce who we support who we don't, our support for Houthis is political ...



Err do you you announce that you're sending intelligence personnel in Iran? No.

Look you may not like it you may deny it but Iran did make an investment in Yemen. It may be insignificant in the grand scheme of things but one was absolutely made, whether it was political, financial, or with arms is beside the point really. What is relevant is that any further investment in KSAs backyard has been put to a halt whether it will continue like this we will see.




> think you've forgotten that your president came to the power through a military coup supported by Saudis and your previous elected president is now in jail, it's your internal affairs and not my concern but when you send ships to help Saudis to bomb Yemenis to defend its elected president (by your definition) I think it's hypocrisy ...



Cry me a river.

Hadi if he becomes even more of a liability will be hung out to dry. The GCC narrative of rescue is merely that, a narrative.



> Houthis movement is an internal one like what happened against Mobarak in Egypt and Saudis are involved in both as



Whether it's internal or external is irrelevant. What is relevant is the potential consequences of a movement hostile to the KSA, USA, and its allies plus the potential movement of IRGC in KSAs backyard.



> If we wanted to send weapons, Bahrain was too much closer and it's well-known that it's majority is Shia something we have never done.



Bahrain isn't fertile soil for training or arming a militia, a relative state of chaos is required for that, which is how Iran was able to create miltias in Lebanon, and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Huthis took Aden?


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi-Backed Forces Set Back in Yemen - WSJ






A Yemeni man inspects a house destroyed by a recent airstrike. Saudi-backed government forces are fighting an uprising by Iranian-linked Houthi rebels. PHOTO:YAHYA ARHAB/EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY

Saudi-backed government forces in Yemen suffered twin setbacks on Thursday as Iran-linked Houthi rebels seized a strategic hilltop compound in Aden and lost control of another port city to Al Qaeda militants who freed one of their leaders and scores of other inmates from a prison.

By evening, the rebels had taken most of Aden, Yemen’s second-largest city, despite a weeklong Saudi military offensive against them. They held the city center as well as a hilltop military base and cluster of villas overlooking the port—the last stronghold of Yemen’s president before he fled the country on March 25.

The government losses pointed to deepening turmoil in a country that is central to U.S. counterterrorism operations in the region. A Saudi-led coalition, which includes the Sunni monarchies of the Gulf and is backed by the U.S., has declared an open-ended operation to defeat the Houthi rebels and restore President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to power.

The U.S. deepened its role in the conflict on Thursday by agreeing to allow American military planes to start refueling Saudi jets bombing Houthi fighters. American surveillance planes over Yemen are already providing the Saudi-led coalition with intelligence to help carry out airstrikes and try to minimize civilian casualties, U.S. officials said.

Hundreds of civilians have been killed or wounded in the fighting between the Houthis and forces loyal to Mr. Hadi.

Al Qaeda’s predawn storming of al Mukalla, a port city east of Aden, was the latest sign that the extremist group is using the sectarian strife to expand its foothold in the country.

Abdullah al Sharafi, a Yemeni defense ministry official, said about one-third of those freed in Thursday’s prison break were militants of Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP. Among them, he said, was Khaled Batarfi, who was AQAP’s emir in the southern province of Abyan until his arrest in 2011 and served in the organization’s Shariah council, which provides religious direction.

Extremist groups such as AQAP and Afghanistan’s Taliban have typically used prison breaks to free their own foot soldiers and force more secular inmates, detained for petty crimes, to join their ranks.

“Al Qaeda needs to recruit and [there’s] no better way to recruit from prison,” Mr. Sharafi said. “A few of the escapees were senior al Qaeda leaders, but among those who escaped were dozens of al Qaeda fighters and loyalists.”

As people leave San’a, Yemen, al Qaeda militants stormed the coastal city of al Mukalla early Thursday, seizing government buildings and freeing hundreds of inmates from a prison. _MOHAMED AL-SAYAGHI/REUTERS_
In addition to the prison, AQAP overran key government offices, including the central bank, plundering its cash reserves in the poor country before burning down the building, officials said. At least a dozen government soldiers were reported killed as fighting continued into the night.

Yemen’s chaos has split the armed forces, with some units backing the Houthi uprising and distracting attention from the fight against AQAP.

“The military is divided and fighting one another instead of fighting al Qaeda,” said Mr. Sharafi.

The Houthis’ monthslong advance from its northern strongholds into southern Yemen prompted the U.S. last month to withdraw its special counterterrorism forces from al Anad air base, where they trained their Yemeni counterparts and conducted airstrikes from drones against AQAP targets throughout Yemen.

U.S. officials said that one unexpected result of the fighting in Yemen has been to disrupt AQAP’s efforts to plan attacks on U.S. targets around the world.

“The initial evidence is actually that the Houthi advance has caused [AQAP’s] external plotting to be sidelined while they figure out how they’re going to deal with the internal vestiges of what appears to be an emerging civil war,” one American official said. “Although our capability is diminished, I wouldn’t suggest it puts us at greater risk right now.”

Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, a spokesman for the Saudi-led coalition, saw another result of the fighting. The Houthis have “weakened the Yemeni state and kept it busy from performing its duty against terrorist groups,” he said, adding “militant groups like al Qaeda prefer to operate in what we call ungoverned space.”

Until Thursday, al Makalla had been one of the few large Yemeni cities still controlled by government and tribal forces supportive of Mr. Hadi.

The Saudi-led coalition, aided by U.S. intelligence and logistical support, has cut off Yemen by air and blocked its ports. On Wednesday, Saudi naval vessels began bombarding Houthi positions in Yemen’s seaports. Saudi officials say the Houthis, who last year took over San’a, the capital, are acting as a proxy for Iran. The Houthis say they are allied with Iran but are acting on their own.

Saudia Arabia on Thursday reported its first casualties since the start of the operation, saying Houthi fire from inside in Yemen had killed a Saudi border guard and wounded 10 others in the kingdom’s Asir region. The Houthis said their forces had opened fire at Saudi forces trying to breach the Yemeni border.

The rebels have been fighting for control of Aden since last month. They had taken the hilltop presidential compound and much of the city last week before Saudi airstrikes drove them back.

“The Houthis don’t care much about ruling Aden but they want to ensure it does not become a hub for foreign deployment and interference,” said Ali al Qubaisi, a government security official in Aden.

At least 21 people, eight of them Houthis, were killed in fighting there Thursday, local officials said.

Mr. Qubaisi said the Houthi fighters had split into small groups, spread through the city and blended with the civilian population, making it hard for Saudis to target them with airstrikes. The bombing has already hit factories, a refugee camp, medical facilities and civilian vehicles, international aid workers say. The United Nations on Wednesday put the death toll at 93 dead and 364 wounded since the Saudi-led campaign began last week.

Gen. Asiri, the Saudi spokesman, denied again Thursday that coalition airstrikes were hitting civilians.

Gulf states are urging the U.N. Security Council to impose an arms embargo on the Houthis. Jordan’s ambassador, Dina Kawar, the council president for April, said Thursday that negotiations on a proposed resolution were stalled. Two Security Council diplomats said Russia was demanding that any embargo be extended to all parties, including forces loyal to the ousted president.

Russia’s U.N. mission didn’t respond to a request for comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majesty

Horus said:


> Huthis took Aden?



Aden is under the government and local armed groups control. Houthi and Saleh loyalists are concentrated in two areas in Aden trying to push the fight to the center of the city but failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/03/world/middleeast/yemen-al-qaeda-attack.html?_r=0

*New Saudi Leadership Betting on Airstrikes in Yemen to Bolster Image
*
By DAVID D. KIRKPATRICK and KAREEM FAHIMAPRIL 2, 2015


CAIRO — Two months after ascending to the throne, King Salman of Saudi Arabia bet his prestige as a new leader on rallying his Arab allies for a military campaign to save Yemen from an Iranian takeover — all under the direction of his son, the new defense minister and chief of the royal court.

The results a week later showed just how large of a risk they took.

The Houthi movement, portrayed as Iranian proxies by the Saudis but few others, has continued its advances despite nine nights of Saudi-led airstrikes. On Thursday, Houthi fighters captured a presidential palace in the Southern port of Aden, killed a Saudi soldier in a skirmish at the border and wounded five others.

Islamist militants, meanwhile, capitalized on the chaos caused by the airstrikes to break out of prison an Al Qaeda leader and hundreds of others and to partially seize control of a crucial city in the south.

Regional militias are battling each other with little thought of the exiled president whom the Saudis had hoped to restore. A week of clashes in Aden have left bodies lying in the streets. The state has collapsed, and aid groups warn of an escalating humanitarian crisis as the military campaign has shut down airport and seaports; worsened shortages of food, water and medicine; and killed scores of unarmed civilians, including internal refugees.

For Washington, which has provided logistical and intelligence support for the Saudi offensive, the widening civil war is already strengthening the Yemeni branch of Al Qaeda, a prime target of its counterterrorism strategy. But analysts say it also risks destabilizing Saudi Arabia, a crucial ally in the region, and increasing the Houthis’ reliance on Iran.

“I don’t think they have thought through how to solve the problems inYemen, or even how to manage it,” said Bernard Haykel, a professor of Near Eastern studies at Princeton University. “I don’t know how the Saudis can insulate themselves from Yemen and the violence that will come out of it.”

For some who had opposed the Houthis, the bombing campaign seems to be turning their anger against Saudi Arabia, instead.

“A real enemy would never do what Saudi Arabia is doing. Let alone a neighboring Muslim country,” said Mohamed Saleh al-Humidi, an opponent of the Houthis in Sana, the capital and a city of 2 million hit by Saudi airstrikes every night for more than a week.

The stakes may be highest for the Saudi king’s son, Prince Mohammed bin Salman, whom the king named both defense minister and chief of the royal court. The Saudi government has not disclosed Prince Mohammed’s precise age, but he is believed to be around 30. He was one of the only men in his generation of the royal family to be educated entirely in Saudi Arabia, without schooling abroad.

Photo




A Yemeni man inspecting his house, which was destroyed by an airstrike, on Thursday in Sana. CreditYahya Arhab/European Pressphoto Agency

The Saudi Arabian news media has played up Prince Mohammed’s role as the architect and overseer of the Yemen campaign, turning it into a pivotal test.

“There is a huge public relations campaign about how wonderful and brilliant the son is, and if the war were to stop now, he would come out looking great, but not if they start taking casualties,” Mr. Haykel said.

“There is some competition within the royal family,” he added, noting that the prince “has amassed an enormous amount of power, and a lot of people are very jealous.”

Madawi al-Rasheed, a Saudi professor who teaches at the Middle East Center at the London School of Economics, wrote last week in the online magazine Al-Monitor that the king and his son were “determined to establish Saudi Arabia as the policing agency of the Arabian Peninsula.” “Mohammed’s credentials are yet to be established in an external war that is still ambiguous, dangerous and perhaps catastrophic for both Yemen and Riyadh,” she wrote.

American officials said they supported the Saudi campaign mainly because of a lack of alternatives.



“If you ask why we’re backing this, beyond the fact that the Saudis are allies and have been allies for a long time, the answer you’d going to get from most people — if they were being honest — is that we weren’t going to be able to stop it,” said an American defense official, speaking on the condition of anonymity because they were discussing internal government deliberations.

“If the Saudis were willing to step in, the thinking was that they should be encouraged,” the official said. “We were not going to send our military, that’s for certain.”

Robert Jordan, a former American ambassador to Saudi Arabia, said, “The Saudis run a risk of alienating much of the Yemeni population because of these airstrikes.”

Analysts close to the Saudi government defended what they called the necessity of the intervention to stop Iran from establishing a beachhead on the Arabian Peninsula. In Saudi Arabia, there is a widespread sense that the monarchy had failed to confront Iranian intervention in Syria and Iraq or done enough to defend Sunni Muslims around the region.

“This war could last for a long time, yes,” said Mustafa Alani, a scholar at the Gulf Research Center who is close to the kingdom’s rulers. “The Saudis consider the risk of not doing anything far greater than the risk of taking action,” he said, adding, “It is not a pleasant experience, but it would be worse if you did nothing.”

Photo




A member of Yemen’s Southern Separatist Movement on a tank in Aden as the group fought the Houthi advance on Thursday.CreditSaleh Al-Obeidi/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
But he also acknowledged that the end game remained difficult to predict. Saudi Arabia has said it is seeking to preserve President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi as Yemen’s legitimate leader, but Mr. Alani acknowledged there now appeared to be little chance that Mr. Hadi, believed to be in Saudi Arabia, could return to rule Yemen alone. “He does not have charisma, and he does not have a power base,” Mr. Alani said.

The Saudi reasoning behind the campaign rests on what most analysts outside the kingdom say are flawed assumptions about the nature of the Houthi movement.

An indigenous group based in North Yemen, the Houthis practice a variety of Shiite Islam and have received financial support from Shiite-led Iran. But many Yemenis and Western diplomats say the Houthis are independent of Tehran. They have fought six conflicts against the Yemeni government since 2004, and scholars say they began receiving Iranian support only in the past few years, since about 2010.

The Houthis owe their recent military successes to considerable battlefield experience, and to their alliance with units of the military and security forces still loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, Yemen’s former autocratic leader who was forced from power by the Arab uprisings but remains a power broker in the country.

The Saudi intervention may bolster the Houthis by shielding them from criticism that they have become too domineering in Yemen, said April Longley Alley, a Yemen researcher at the International Crisis Group.
*The Geography of Chaos in Yemen*
Annotated maps showing the Houthi rebels’ drive south, U.S. airstrikes and historical divisions.



OPEN MAP
“There was domestic resistance forming that was going to be part of the solution,” said Ms. Alley, adding that no one faction — including the Houthis — would have been able to govern Yemen on their own.

But the entrance of the Saudis layered additional regional dynamics, sectarian rhetoric and domestic Saudi considerations onto the conflict, “prolonging and complicating the struggle inside the country,” she said.

As a result of the Saudi offensive, the Houthis had become more determined to advance militarily while solidifying their alliance with Mr. Saleh, Ms. Alley said. The Saudi role has also further divided northern and southern Yemen, as public opinion has hardened against Saudi intervention in the north while the south has favored more Saudi airstrikes.

Fighting in Aden over the past few weeks has provided a glimpse of a pitiless war ahead. The city has been ravaged by urban fighting between the Houthis and local militias, leaving dozens of civilians dead. Residents were bracing for intensifying strikes by the Saudis and their allies, after the Houthis seized control of more territory on Thursday.

Seizing on the chaos, Al Qaeda on Thursday mounted its first large-scale operation since the Saudi airstrikes got underway.

In a coordinated attack on Al Mukalla, the capital of the oil-rich Hadhramaut Province, the militants seized government buildings, including the central bank, and stormed the central prison, freeing Khaled Batarfi, a senior regional Al Qaeda leader and other operatives of the group, according to witnesses and local news reports.

By nightfall, Al Qaeda had set up checkpoints at the entrances to Al Mukalla, with local military units powerless to stop them. Al Qaeda’s strongest opponents — the Houthis and Yemen’s American-trained counterterrorism troops — have been busy fending off attacks from the Saudi military.

Al Qaeda and other Sunni extremists stood to “benefit from prolonged instability and conflict,” Ms. Alley said. “What we see in Al Mukalla is a harbinger of more to come.”


----------



## March

الأعرابي said:


> My ball$ack you're a Sunni, i can smell your kind from miles away, same tactics same arguments same everything, give it a rest.


I said I am a Sunni, not a Wahabi. Once you learn the difference, you can get back here.



Gasoline said:


> Actually many idiots are barking.. " Why KSA doesn't attack Israel " ?!
> 
> While if we will look at their panties we will find " Made in Israel "
> 
> Death to America
> Death to Israel


KSA didn't attack Israel because KSA lacks the capability to defeat Israel.



Majesty said:


> Aden is under the government and local armed groups control. Houthi and Saleh loyalists are concentrated in two areas in Aden trying to push the fight to the center of the city but failed.


I personally believe that if Aden does not receive Saudi reinforcements soon, then the city shall eventually fall to the Houthis. The fact that Saleh loyalists decided to side with the Houthis has been a decisive factor in the Houthi advance into Aden. The forces loyal to the President of Yemen are outnumbered and I am quite sure they don't have a Napoleon in their ranks who could save them.


----------



## SBD-3

Afghanistan shows support for KSA. Afghanistan will stand by KSA if she faces any danger to her integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

U.S. Military Planes Cleared to Refuel Saudi Jets Bombing Yemeni Targets - WSJ


*Aerial refueling operations won’t happen over Yemen*






Yemenis investigate the aftermath of an alleged airstrike by a Saudi Arabia-led coalition against Houthi rebels in Yarim, Yemen, on Wednesday. On Thursday, the U.S. Defense Department cleared military planes to refuel the Saudi coalition jets.PHOTO: EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY

By
DION NISSENBAUM
April 2, 2015 5:36 p.m. ET


WASHINGTON—The U.S. Defense Department has cleared the way for American military planes to start refueling Saudi Arabian jets bombing Houthi fighters in Yemen as the U.S. deepens its role in the expanding regional conflict, U.S. defense officials said Thursday.

U.S. Central Command is poised refuel Saudi planes when asked by Saudi forces, but the aerial refueling operations wouldn’t happen over Yemen, American military officials said.

The new American role comes as U.S. surveillance planes over Yemen are providing the Saudi-led military coalition with intelligence to help carry out airstrikes and try to minimize civilian casualties, the officials said.


U.S. officials have been giving Saudi Arabia information on the movement of Houthi rebels near its long border with Yemen, but haven’t been providing them with specific targeting information, said a senior U.S. military official.

“They’re looking for evidence of any Houthi ground incursion, so we’re actually trying to ease their anxiety about that,” the official said. “We’re not giving them targeting information.”

American military officials also expect the U.S. government to eventually ship more bombs and missiles to Saudi Arabia as it steps up its airstrikes in Yemen.

The U.S. military has played a limited role in the Saudi-led effort so far. And there are few signs that President Barack Obama’s administration wants to see American forces play a bigger role in the fight.

Last month, the U.S. military pulled out of Yemen as Houthi rebels launched new offensives in the country, severely restricting American counterterrorism operations against al Qaeda forces in Yemen, which are viewed as some of the most dangerous militants planning attacks on U.S. targets.

One unexpected impact of the fighting in Yemen has it has disrupted al Qaeda’s efforts to plan attacks on U.S. targets around the world, the U.S. official said.

“The initial evidence is actually that the Houthi advance has caused their external plotting to be sidelined while they figure out how they’re going to deal with the internal vestiges of what appears to be an emerging civil war,” the official said. “Although our capability is diminished, I wouldn’t suggest it puts us at greater risk right now.”

American officials don’t think Saudi is poised to send troops into Yemen and has been trying to provide Riyadh with intelligence to allay fears that Houthis are planning to attack Saudi Arabia.

“I think they are arraying their forces along their border to prevent a Houthi incursion,” the official said. “I think they are arraying their forces along their border to prevent a Houthi incursion. They’re postured defensively.”


----------



## Majesty

It look like Saudi Arabia is air dropping arms Anti-Tanks missiles and ammunitions to the Yemeni army and the anti Houthi locals using GPS guided Precision Air-Drops System (JPADS).








































​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asad71

Suddenly WCC media is downplaying this and shifting attention to Kenya! Has the Saudi ground op run into trouble?


----------



## Majesty

asad71 said:


> Suddenly WCC media is downplaying this and shifting attention to Kenya! Has the Saudi ground op run into trouble?



There will be no ground Ops anytime soon. There is no need for now.


----------



## asad71

Majesty said:


> There will be no ground Ops anytime soon. There is no need for now.


1.There are rumors that GOB has readied fols for immediate transportation to S Arabia.

a. Tea.
b. Sand bags made of jute hessian for pill-boxes.
c. Combat clothing.
d. Group of pilots.
e. Detachment ground crew/technicians for air ops.
f. Ground combateers/air force commandos.
g. Detachment SFs. Some say they are already in S Arabia.
h. Army Medical unit.
i. Army Enggs.
j One Mechanized Div.
k. At least 10% Arabic speakers with each lot.

2. Read this along with our Forn Office stating our official position that the Saudis are right in trying to re-instate a legitimate govt.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Yemeni dialogue before Decisive Storm:
Huthis and Yemeni people*






Yemen future and Iran:






*"Death to America" the Huthi way:*






*Iran destroys Yemen:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Lol at 5th cartoon, looks like Iran is raping Yemen.


----------



## Madali

Majesty said:


> It look like Saudi Arabia is air dropping arms Anti-Tanks missiles and ammunitions to the Yemeni army and the anti Houthi locals using GPS guided Precision Air-Drops System (JPADS).
> ​



Just remember that when Houthis get these weapons, don't go shouting "where did Houthis get weapons when they don't even have slippers!! It has to have come from Iran then!!"


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Just remember that when Houthis get these weapons, don't go shouting "where did Houthis get weapons when they don't even have slippers!! It has to have come from Iran then!!"


Don't worry, they won't.



Ravani said:


> Btw I read from different sources from different countries that the Saudis are 'buying' support from countries. They are paying them to make a statement that they support the operation.  Their newest supporter is: Afghanistan
> I wonder how much they paid the afghans.





BLACKEAGLE said:


> This reminds me of Iranians who were desperately arguing us that most Arab people and even some Arab and Muslim regimes are pro-Iran, and that was clearly refuted. We Arab people and regimes are with this operation 100% except for the minority Shia, of course. For the last time, I hope you to try to get this fact into your head so you don't get shocked of the harsh reality, we Arabs despise Iran, hate it, loath it.





BLACKEAGLE said:


> This reminds me of Iranians who were desperately arguing us that most Arab people and even some Arab and Muslim regimes are pro-Iran, and that was clearly refuted. We Arab people and regimes are with this operation 100% except for the minority Shia, of course. For the last time, I hope you to try to get this fact into your head so you don't get shocked of the harsh reality, we Arabs despise Iran, hate it, loath it.





azzo said:


> Lol at 5th cartoon, looks like Iran is raping Yemen.


Pervert


----------



## SBD-3

Bangladesh,Turkey,Afghanistan,Malaysia and Pakistan KSA is growing her non-arab allies. Iranian diplomats where busy with the Nuclear deal in the meanwhile. Is Iranian diplomacy under-performing?


----------



## March

SBD-3 said:


> Bangladesh,Turkey,Afghanistan,Malaysia and Pakistan KSA is growing her non-arab allies. Iranian diplomats where busy with the Nuclear deal in the meanwhile. Is Iranian diplomacy under-performing?


To be honest, Saudi Arabia has economic as well as geopolitical importance. They have also provided financial aid to numerous nations and would certainly expect something in return. Religiously, Saudi Arabia forms the heart of the Muslim world. These are reasons which have helped the Saudis gain many allies.

In comparison, Iran had been under Western sanctions for quite some time and therefore; most nations preferred to stay away from Iran than suffer Americas wrath. Moreover, Irans funding of Houthis, Hezbollah, and Shi'ite militias in Iraq and Syria has antagonized the Sunni majority Islamic World. Iran is generally seen as an aggressive state because of which most nations maintaining contact with Iran have limited such contact to export of gas and oil.

In simple words, Saudis have went with the flow and easily gained allies. Iran in comparison has tried to force its Idealogy upon its neighbours which has resulted in its neighbours looking towards USA and Saudi Arabia for aid.


----------



## asad71

asad71 said:


> 1.There are rumors that GOB has readied fols for immediate transportation to S Arabia.
> 
> a. Tea.
> b. Sand bags made of jute hessian for pill-boxes.
> c. Combat clothing.
> d. Group of pilots.
> e. Detachment ground crew/technicians for air ops.
> f. Ground combateers/air force commandos.
> g.  Detachment SFs. Some say they are already in S Arabia.
> h. Army Medical unit.
> i. Army Enggs.
> j One Mechanized Div.
> k. At least 10% Arabic speakers with each lot.
> 
> 2. Read this along with our Forn Office stating our official position that the Saudis are right in trying to re-instate a legitimate govt.



=
We have a frigate off Lebanon. That frigate carries a full complement of SWADS personnel. In addition we have a good number of Special Forces personnel in Africa as part of QRF in UN Missions. We also have an infantry brigade in Kuwait. All these have been put on alert.


----------



## Hindustani78

4 from Kasargod stranded in Yemen

Kasargod/Bhatkal, dhns: April 2, 2015

Four persons from Kasargod district stranded in strife-torn Yemen are desperately waiting for help from Indian authorities for evacuation.

Jinto Joseph of Kodithina, Mustafa from Periya, Shashi from Neeleshwara and T A Shahul Hameed from Talangare are stranded in Yemen.


----------



## Sinnerman108

OK, This is official now.

*Pakistan has along with Turkey and IN turkey announced full support to Saudi Arabia and heed to every requirement of Saudi Defense.*

*our baldie took a while to get his panties out of the tangle, but he finally came around.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

U.S. ready to provide aerial refueling to Saudi Arabia: officials | Reuters
Thu Apr 2, 2015 8:40pm EDT

(Reuters) - The U.S. military's Central Command has received authorization to provide aerial refueling to Saudi Arabia and partners but would not carry out those operations in Yemeni airspace, U.S. military officials said on Thursday.

Such flights could fit into the category of American logistical support to Saudi Arabia already announced by the Obama administration. One of the officials said no U.S. aerial refueling flights have been carried out so far, however, and it was not immediately clear if Saudi Arabia had requested them.

A senior U.S. military official said the United States was helping Saudi Arabia keep an eye on Houthi forces and monitor the Saudi border with Yemen. The official said Saudi forces arrayed along the border were postured defensively.

(Reporting by Phil Stewart; Editing by Sandra Maler)


----------



## Winchester

Saudis airdrop arms to Aden defenders, Houthis pull back - Yahoo News 


"Houthi forces pulled back from a central Aden district on Friday and warplanes from the Saudi-led coalition dropped weapons and medical aid to fighters defending the southern Yemeni city, a last symbolic foothold of the country's absent president.

The Shi'ite Houthi fighters and their allies withdrew from Crater neighbourhood as well as one of Aden's presidential residences which they seized a day earlier, residents and a local official said." 

If the Saudi goal is to re-instate Hadi than it can't happen without a ground invasion


----------



## Hindustani78

Tribal militiamen loyal to Yemeni President Abdo Rabbo Mansour Hadi gather beside a tank during clashes with Houthi fighters in the southern port city of Aden, Yemen, 02 April 2015. Yemen's Houthi rebels made advances on 02 April in the strategic southern city of Aden, making back ground they had lost just hours beforehand amid airstrikes launched by a Saudi-led coalition, local residents said. The Houthis, widely understood to be backed by Shiite Iran, pushed deeper into Aden's central districts of Khor Maksr and Crater, defying the coalition bombing, according to the residents. EPA/STRINGER ORG XMIT: ARH-03(Photo: STRINGER, EPA)






The Pentagon has agreed to provide aerial refueling support for Saudi and allied pilots attacking Houthi rebels in Yemen, an expansion of the U.S. military's role in the conflict, a Defense Department official said Thursday.


Cpl. Suleiman Al-Malki was buried after funeral prayers at the Rajhi Mosque in Abha on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ravani said:


> So funny saudis doing everything from air like cowards. Fighting from air and now even giving arms from air.



It has more to do with Air defenses.


----------



## March

Saudis bomb Russian Consulate in Yemen

Perhaps a bit outdated (two days old) but oh well.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ravani said:


> there is no working air defence. they just say that they are destroying air defence to justify their bombing and stalling



Seems there are still air defenses left.


----------



## Gasoline

RexImperio said:


> KSA didn't attack Israel because KSA lacks the capability to defeat Israel.


Not because that . Even Pakistan can't attack Israel .I think you know who stands behind Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## March

Gasoline said:


> Not because that . Even Pakistan can't attack Israel .I think you know who stands behind Israel.


I doubt Pakistan and Israel would engage in any war. Both Israel and Pakistan (alone) lack the capability to effectively mount a land invasion of the other and therefore, any war would largely be restricted to the seas and to the sky.

Anyways, I'm aware who you're referring to. But then again, did that stop Egypt, Jordan and Syria from waging war on Israel? No. What truly stopped them was the constant defeat they faced, particularly during the 1967 and 1973 wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Ravani said:


> So funny saudis doing everything from air like cowards. Fighting from air and now even giving arms from air.











You are very expert in wars .This is not your real position and not what you deserve.You should work in U.S army as a *war adviser.* Give them your address so they can come to take you . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## March

Heena Qureshi said:


> May Almighty have his wrath on all of them. They are a reproduction of Violence and I woul dlove to them seem dying the same death.May someone blow himself up close to gathering like it where all these douchebags gather.


I don't support them, but the ironic thing about your post is that while you accuse them of violence; your own post is inciting hate and suggesting that they should be wiped out through 'suicide bombing'. Do these people not have families? Is every single person in the crowd a 'terrorist'? Why not just admit that you are just as bad as you claim them to be.

Hafiz Saeed and his followers are usually blamed to be inciting hate and murder because others disagree with them. To be honest, aren't you doing the same? Forcing your 'good ideology' on others is the same as an act of evil.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Yemeni dialogue before Decisive Storm:
> Huthis and Yemeni people*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen future and Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Death to America" the Huthi way:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran destroys Yemen:*



Why are you killing yourself to prove something like this ?

What is Iran's part in Yemen exactly ?

Do we supply them the way Jordan supplies terrorists in Daraa ?

Do we train them the way Jordan train thousands of terrorists for Syria ?

Do we advise them ?

No , We don't .

These people existed long before 1979 and you can not deny that .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Heena Qureshi said:


> May Almighty have his wrath on all of them. They are a reproduction of Violence and I woul dlove to them seem dying the same death.May someone blow himself up close to gathering like it where all these douchebags gather.


----------



## March

Ravani said:


> So funny saudis doing everything from air like cowards. Fighting from air and now even giving arms from air.


Wars are won on the basis of ones tactics and strategy. Being 'brave' and getting yourself killed leads you nowhere.

At this very moment, it isn't feasible to launch a ground operation. Moreover, given the weak air defence of the Houthis; the Saudis have done a great job in exploiting that weakness. Moving on, I don't personally see the problem with dropping supplies via air either. If troops were sent in, those troops could potentially get trapped if Aden were to fall. I am quite sure no nation would want to suffer man loss merely because they did what? "They bravely charged at the enemy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> Why are you killing yourself to prove something like this .
> 
> What is Iran's part in Yemen exactly ?
> 
> Do we supply them the way Jordan supplies terrorists in Daraa ?
> 
> Do we train them the way Jordan train thousands of terrorists for Syria ?
> 
> Do we advise them ?
> 
> No , We don't .
> 
> These people existed long before 1979 and you can not deny that .




They need excuses for killing Yemenis, leave them. Iran's just the bogeyman to kill anything standing in their way in Yemen (which they'll fail miserably). Look how they tried to blame Houthis for massacres the committed by air strikes on a refugee camp and a factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> They need excuses for killing Yemenis, leave them. Iran's just the bogeyman to kill anything standing in their way in Yemen (which they'll fail miserably). Look how tried to blame Houthis for massacred the committed by air strikes on refugee camp and a factory.



Indeed ,

Yemen is almost lost and these people have gone full retarded as they no longer have a puppet there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> Why are you killing yourself to prove something like this ?
> 
> What is Iran's part in Yemen exactly ?
> 
> Do we supply them the way Jordan supplies terrorists in Daraa ?
> 
> Do we train them the way Jordan train thousands of terrorists for Syria ?
> 
> Do we advise them ?
> 
> No , We don't .
> 
> These people existed long before 1979 and you can not deny that .


Step by step:

Le Pen is More than "A Detail" in French Politics | Jerusalem Center For Public Affairs 

Lying will never get you anywhere. You're only lying to yourselves, we ain't gullible.

Iranians now are desperately trying to distant themselves away from Huthies to save themselves the humiliation forgetting that they themselves were boasting taking over Yemen here, in this very forum just few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Wolf

Heena Qureshi said:


> May Almighty have his wrath on all of them. They are a reproduction of Violence and I woul dlove to them seem dying the same death.*May someone blow himself up close to gathering like it where all these douchebags gather**.*





Heena Qureshi said:


> Enough of this bullshit. *We all are tired of these people and people of your mentality*. These baboons have problem with everyone be it shias, christians, hindus or Jews. It is not about the hate within me for these helmets but for everyone who are extremists.



Who is We? It's just you.

Rather than respond to his fair criticism on your statement that endorsed voilence, you're doubling down, with silly loaded language, on the lowest common denominator:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Step by step:
> 
> Le Pen is More than "A Detail" in French Politics | Jerusalem Center For Public Affairs
> 
> Lying will never get you anywhere. You're only lying to yourselves, we ain't gullible.
> 
> Iranians now are desperately trying to distant themselves away from Huthies to save themselves the humiliation forgetting that they themselves were boasting taking over Yemen here, in this very forum just few weeks ago.



Actually we strongly support Houthis politically, no one is going to distance itself from that. The ones who have been blabbering for weeks about Iran's weapons in Houthi hands without providing one single proof are the ones who need a bogeyman to justify their crimes. I'm reading too many hateful comments from Yemenis in Social media (many of whom neither support Houthis or Hadi) towards Saudi aggression on Yemen. Alienating Yemen's population is on a fast track.


----------



## Red Wolf

Heena Qureshi said:


> Oh Ok I am in guilt now after saying all this. He is a savior who talks about spreading love and all who gathered there are protesting to stop this bloodshed.I owe to you for showing me the right path. Jihad is the only way.








Now show your appreciation and hit that *Thumbs Up* button in the corner. Its the least you could do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@BLACKEAGLE
Do you know what's the most lame thing? All forces/PMF were on the front in the most difficult phase of Tikrit operation: Liberating towns/cities and areas around Tikrit in which Daesh showed the toughest resistance, they liberated a very large area around Tikrit, and you are trying to accuse them of backing off in last part of the operation? It only took 2 days to capture the whole city, because not much IS terrorists remained in the city.


----------



## Red Wolf

Heena Qureshi said:


> Not worth enough


----------



## Gasoline

@Frogman @Kamal_dbk :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi Prestige Suffers a Blow in Yemen Fight

*Saudi Prestige Suffers a Blow in Yemen Fight*






File Photo: Saudi Arabia's King Salman. (Associated Press Photo)

The Houthis owe their recent military successes to considerable battlefield experience and to their alliance with units of the military and security forces still loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, Yemen's former autocratic leader who was forced from power by the uprisings during Arab Spring but remains a power broker in the country.

The Saudi intervention may bolster the Houthis by shielding them from criticism that they have become too domineering in Yemen, said April Longley Alley, a Yemen researcher at the International Crisis Group.

"There was domestic resistance forming that was going to be part of the solution," said Alley, adding that no one faction - including the Houthis - would have been able to govern Yemen on its own.

But the entrance of the Saudis layered additional regional dynamics, sectarian rhetoric and domestic Saudi considerations onto the conflict, "prolonging and complicating the struggle inside the country," she said.

As a result of the Saudi offensive, the Houthis had become more determined to advance militarily while solidifying their alliance with Saleh, Alley said. The Saudi role has also further divided northern and southern Yemen, as public opinion has hardened against Saudi intervention in the north while the south has favored more airstrikes.

Fighting in Aden over the past few weeks has provided a glimpse of a pitiless war ahead. The city has been ravaged by urban fighting between the Houthis and local militias, leaving dozens of civilians dead. Residents were bracing for intensifying strikes by the Saudis and their allies, after the Houthis seized control of more territory Thursday.

Seizing on the chaos, al-Qaida on Thursday mounted its first large-scale operation since the Saudi airstrikes got underway.

In a coordinated attack on al-Mukalla, the capital of oil-rich Hadhramaut province, the militants seized government buildings, including the central bank, and stormed the central prison, freeing Khalid Batarfi, a senior regional al-Qaida leader and other operatives of the group, according to witnesses and local news reports.

By nightfall, Qaida fighters had set up checkpoints at the entrances to al-Mukalla, with local military units powerless to stop them. Al-Qaida's strongest opponents - the Houthis and Yemen's U.S.-trained counterterrorism troops - have been busy fending off attacks from the Saudi military.

Al-Qaida and other Sunni extremists stood to "benefit from prolonged instability and conflict," Alley said. "What we see in al-Mukalla is a harbinger of more to come."


----------



## Serpentine

Thanks to Saudi aggression, Al-Qaeda found it a proper time to release 200 terrorists from a prison in Mukalla.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583552660676091906

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranian regime, Iranian people, Shia people especially Huthies had been calling Ali Saleh a dictator, a puppet, a corrupt leader until Yemenis revolted against him in 2011 including Huthies with support of Iran, and he was ousted as part of a peaceful agreement forged with GCC and UN help to avoid further deterioration. However, as soon as a new president was elected democratically for the first time in the history of Yemen, Huthies and Iran allied themselves with Saleh who was still in control of the military institution, and revolted against this legitimate leader and started grabbing lands and cities one after another, looting Yemeni army equipment and repressing peaceful protestors who demanded respect of the legitimacy, nevertheless, they continued their plans and began shooting on protestors, hijacked and detained the legitimate president and even when he escaped they tried to murder him to kill the legitimacy with him until the Decisive Storm came to rescue Yemen from those backward scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Also Saudi is not as merciful as Israel, when you say "we want to invade Saudi Arabia" or "wipe it off the map" then you should be ready to get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## March

azzo said:


> AlQaida is bad, but they have one redeeming quality, killing Shia militiamen.


To be honest, Al Qaeeda is bad and so are Shi'ite militias. These groups are funded by Saudi Arabia and Iran respectively who impose a radical version of Islam upon them and then exploit thousands of men as 'tools' in their proxy warfare.


----------



## K-Xeroid

azzo said:


> AlQaida is bad, but they have one redeeming quality, killing Shia militiamen.


I thought you love shia militiamen?


RexImperio said:


> To be honest, Al Qaeeda is bad and so are Shi'ite militias. These groups are funded by Saudi Arabia and Iran respectively who impose a radical version of Islam upon them and then exploit thousands of men as 'tools' in their proxy warfare.


Like Pakistan supports few proxies in Afghanistan and Kashmir, it happens, nothing is wrong in your national interest.


----------



## March

azzo said:


> Also Saudi is not as merciful as Israel, when you say "we want to invade Saudi Arabia" or "wipe it off the map" then you should be ready to get


Oh don't worry, nobody would want to wipe Saudi Arabia off the map. Hejaz has religiously important and Nejd is economically.


----------



## azzo

Saudi Arabia doesn't support AlQaida, that is your *opinion.
*
Iran on the other hand sees Houthis as part of the holy "resistance" axis (resistance against who? heck if I know at this point).


----------



## MICA

Gasoline said:


> @Frogman @Kamal_dbk :



i can't see the image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two IAF planes carrying 334 Indians from Yemen land in Mumbai: Defence sources | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, April 4, 2015 - 00:33


New Delhi: Two aircrafts of Indian Air Force (IAF) carrying 155 and 179 Indians respectively have been evacuated from strife-torn Yemen landed in Mumbai from Djibouti on late Friday night, Defence sources said.


India today began air evacuation of its citizens from Yemen as the first Air India flight landed in Sanaa to rescue those trapped in the largest city of the war-ravaged country.

After hectic diplomatic efforts, earlier in the day, India finally got permission to land in Sanaa and the first flight with a passenger capacity of 120 has landed, the Spokesperson in the External Affairs Ministry had said.

Nearly 2,500 Indian nationals are waiting in Sanaa to flee the strife-torn country.

The Spokesperson had said that there will be four sorties today by Air India plane and the government was hoping to rescue over 500 nationals.

Minister of State in External Affairs Ministry VK Singh is in Djibouti to oversee the evacuation operation.

Earlier in the day, Air India had sent two 180-seater Airbus A320 planes to Muscat on March 30 for evacuation of Indians from Sanaa to Djibouti but they could not fly to the Yemeni city as clearance was not given by the concerned authorities.

The MEA spokesperson further said 35 Indians had crossed over from Yemen to Saudi Arabia and are now in Gizan. He said Indian officials are assisting them them to return to India.

Last night, more than 300 Indians were rescued from Yemeni port city of Al Hudaydah, taking the total number of those rescued to over 800 from the country.

So far, majority of Indians were rescued by Navy vessel INS Sumitra. It had evacuated 350 Indians from Aden on Tuesday night and rescued over 300 nationals from Al Hudaydah yesterday.

Indians are being brought back to the country from Djibouti by two Air Force C-17 Globemasters.

This is the fourth major evacuation which the Indian government has undertaken. The first three were in Ukraine, Iraq and Libya.

Yemen has been witnessing fierce battle between Saudi-led coalition and Shiite rebels, who have battled their way into the heart of Yemen's main southern city Aden where fighting raged in the former stronghold of President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi who has fled overseas. 

(With PTI inputs)


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> However, as soon as a new president was elected democratically



Democratically, in a single candidate election in which Hadi (previous part of Saleh regime) won with 99.8% of votes. Democratic my arse.  Aren't you the same one mocking Assad's elections?  The worst part is that the 'democratic' elections were praised by countries who haven't seen a true election in their entire history (GCC).



BLACKEAGLE said:


> when he escaped they tried to murder him



If they wanted to kill that stooge (Hadi), they could have done it while they had him under house arrest for months. You guys have lied so much after aggression that you have actually used to it, you can't write a sentence without a lie to justify attacking poorest Arab country to save your stooge.


----------



## الأعرابي

RexImperio said:


> I said I am a Sunni, not a Wahabi. Once you learn the difference, you can get back here.



There's no such thing as a "Wahabi", it's a term giving to anyone opposing the Iranian agenda in the region, if you were a Sunni you would've known that, but you just exposed yourself. So again give it a rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## March

الأعرابي said:


> There's no such thing as a "Wahabi", it's a term giving to anyone opposing the Iranian agenda in the region, if you were a Sunni you would've known that, but you just exposed yourself. So again give it a rest.


I am well aware that 'Wahabi' isn't a thing and that Sunnis in Saudi Arabia are Hanbalis not Wahabis. However, given your 'extremist' view that anyone disagreeing with Saudi Arabia is a Shi'ite; I decided to call you a Wahabi.



azzo said:


> Saudi Arabia doesn't support AlQaida, that is your *opinion.
> *
> Iran on the other hand sees Houthis as part of the holy "resistance" axis (resistance against who? heck if I know at this point).


It is a well known fact that Saudi Arabia has supported Al Qaeeda. To deny it would be the same as saying that Iran has no links to Mahdi Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Democratically, in a single candidate election in which Hadi (previous part of Saleh regime) won with 99.8% of votes. Democratic my arse.  Aren't you the same one mocking Assad's elections?  The worst part is that the 'democratic' elections were praised by countries who haven't seen a true election in their entire history (GCC).


This election was recognized by regional and international observers. 
Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Next time educate yourself and look out for info before wasting my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

If you're a Sunni then you're automatically branded by the Shiites as:

Umayyad 
Hussain killer
Yazid lover
Wahhabi
Terrorist
Nasibi
Regressive 
Bakri
Omari 
bla 
bla 
bla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

So @BLACKEAGLE I guess I'd have to step in to save your Jordanian butt once more ! 

Though I don't think that the Houthis will say anything to you because you are my brother ! 

And @azzo if you expect us to fight alongside you guys; I expect to be given the recipe to Al-Baik chicken in return !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

RexImperio said:


> I am well aware that 'Wahabi' isn't a thing and that Sunnis in Saudi Arabia are Hanbalis not Wahabis. However, given your 'extremist' view that anyone disagreeing with Saudi Arabia is a Shi'ite; I decided to call you a Wahabi.
> 
> 
> It is a well known fact that Saudi Arabia has supported Al Qaeeda. To deny it would be the same as saying that Iran has no links to Mahdi Army.



Saudi And America did support the Taliban at a one point in time to destabilize the communist state called the USSR, but not Al-Qaeda.

If you say otherwise then it remains and opinion, and Saudi officials have never released a statement in support of AlQaeda, on the contrary, they fought against them.

Baseless Shiite propaganda does not equal the reality.


----------



## March

azzo said:


> If you're a Sunni then you're automatically branded by the Shiites as:
> 
> Umayyad
> Hussain killer
> Yazid lover
> Wahhabi
> Terrorist
> Nasibi
> Regressive
> Bakri
> Omari
> bla
> bla
> bla


Kufa served as the capital of the Rashidun Caliphate under Hazrat Ali (RA) and was a well-known to be a base for his supporters. This 'support' can be seen to this day as Kufa is religiously important for Shi'ites not Sunnis.

That more or less shows that Shi'ites were the the people of Kufa who first invited Hazrat Imam Hussein (RA) and then refused to help him. In any case, let's not turn this into a religious discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Armstrong said:


> So @BLACKEAGLE I guess I'd have to step in to save your Jordanian butt once more !
> 
> Though I don't think that the Houthis will say anything to you because you are my brother !
> 
> And @azzo if you expect us to fight alongside you guys; I* expect to be given the recipe to Al-Baik chicken in return !*



Dude I'm from Riyadh, I've only eaten Albaik twice, and one of them was transported via 11 hr land trip  

And then I discovered I had celiac disease, so I can't eat it now even if I wanted to.



RexImperio said:


> Kufa served as the capital of the Rashidun Caliphate under Hazrat Ali (RA) and was a well-known to be a base for his supporters. This 'support' can be seen to this day as Kufa is religiously important for Shi'ites not Sunnis.
> 
> That more or less shows that Shi'ites were the the people of Kufa who first invited Hazrat Imam Hussein (RA) and then refused to help him. In any case, let's not turn this into a religious discussions



They supported him then killed him, his time was chaos and dissidence ridden, and in a speech he voice his anger and dislike towards them. Of course all of this according to Alkafi, one of the most important Shia books after Quran.


----------



## Armstrong

azzo said:


> If you're a Sunni then you're automatically branded by the Shiites as:
> 
> Umayyad
> Hussain killer
> Yazid lover
> Wahhabi
> Terrorist
> Nasibi
> Regressive
> Bakri
> Omari
> bla
> bla
> bla



What is Omari and Bakri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## March

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This election was recognized by regional and international observers.
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Next time educate yourself and look out for info before wasting my time.


Why didn't Hadi get a 100%? Wasn't he the only candidate?



Armstrong said:


> What is Omari and Bakri ?


Shi'ites reject the First Two Caliphs, Hazrat Abu Bakr (RA) and Hazrat Umar (RA) whilst they are respected by the Sunnis.

Basically, 'Bakri' and 'Omari' are terms used by Shi'ite for Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Hadi is a transitional president.

TBH this situation is more about the security of the borders (which comes from Yemen's *stability*) than Yemen's democratic ambitions.


----------



## Armstrong

RexImperio said:


> Shi'ites reject the First Two Caliphs, Hazrat Abu Bakr (RA) and Hazrat Umar (RA) whilst they are respected by the Sunnis.
> 
> It's kind of like, let's say Assad supporters being called Assadis?



I knew that but I didn't know that people had a name for that !


----------



## March

Armstrong said:


> I knew that but I didn't know that people had a name for that !


To be honest, I learned about 'Bakri' and 'Omari' today.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This election was recognized by regional and international observers.
> Yemeni presidential election, 2012 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Next time educate yourself and look out for info before wasting my time.


So what? How does that prove this hoax of a election is legitimate? The same countries recognized Sisi (who toppled a democratically elected president in a coup) as president (and no, I don't give a damn who rules Egypt personally, it's an example). Countries act based on their own interests. For example, in Saudi Arabia, power literally transfers through sperm, and every country in this world recognized Saudi Arabia as a country. Does that mean its leaders and kings are elected in genuine election? Of course not. So don't you show me a single candidate election telling me the president is 'legitimate'. Many tribes allied with Houthis participated in an uprising against this weak puppet stooge who is now begging foreign powers to bomb his country while sitting in a palace in Riyadh.


----------



## azzo

Armstrong said:


> I knew that but I didn't know that people had a name for that !



Yes, made famous by some late Shiite TV personalities.

Like Alhaidari, Yasser Alhabib, Alkorani.


----------



## beast89

2 more saudis soldiers dead


----------



## March

Serpentine said:


> So what? How does that prove this hoax of a election is legitimate? The same countries recognized Sisi (who toppled a democratically elected president in a coup) as president (and no, I don't give a damn who rules Egypt personally, it's an example). Countries act based on their own interests. For example, in Saudi Arabia, power literally transfers through sperm, and every country in this world recognized Saudi Arabia as a country. Does that mean its leaders and kings are elected in genuine election? Of course not. So don't you show me a single candidate election telling me the president is 'legitimate'. Many tribes allied with Houthis participated in an uprising against this weak puppet stooge who is now begging foreign powers to bomb his country while sitting in a palace in Riyadh.


Would like to correct a minor mistake here. Power isn't transferred through 'sperm' in Saudi Arabia. It's usually transferred from one brother to another.


----------



## Serpentine

RexImperio said:


> Would like to correct a minor mistake here. Power isn't transferred through 'sperm' in Saudi Arabia. It's usually transferred from one brother to another.


All of them came from one person through... whatever, you know what my point is.


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584075697045528576
ground invasion will be nasty and houthis keep trucking along


----------



## March

Serpentine said:


> All of which came from one person through... whatever, you know what my point is.


I get it, but the Saudi monarchy isn't exactly a 'Father-Son monarchy'. It's more like "Father-Son-Brother-Brother-Brother-Brother-Brother-Brother-Brother-Brother". 

That reminds me, I wonder who would become the King once the sons of Ibn Saud die off.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Sinnerman108

azzo said:


> Dude I'm from Riyadh, I've only eaten Albaik twice, and one of them was transported via 11 hr land trip
> 
> And then I discovered I had celiac disease, so I can't eat it now even if I wanted to.



See that is the thing. AlBaik must be consumed then and there.
Even delayed by 5 mins, it is not the same thing.

I have tried the road shipment many times, it sucks.

I do suggest the friend chicken place on Imam Saud road, some 1 km west of Nadij.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

It seems 2 other Saudi soldiers were killed in border .


----------



## Frosty

Chicken Cottage is our Albaik in the U.K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Sinnerman108 said:


> See that is the thing. AlBaik must be consumed then and there.
> Even delayed by 5 mins, it is not the same thing.
> 
> I have tried the road shipment many times, it sucks.
> 
> I do suggest the friend chicken place on Imam Saud road, some 1 km west of Nadij.



They should open new branches in Riyadh even though that will cause most fried chicken restaurants to close their doors, and they should also provide Gluten-free Fried Chicken.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi News Agency
Apr 3, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office, stressed today that 'Determination Strom' is continuing for the ninth day in a row at all levels to complete the demolition of the Houthi might.
In today's daily briefing, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Brig. Asiri confirmed that 'the air campaign is continuing as scheduled in a progressive rhythm to ensure that all goals were achieved on time.
'Our goals are clear and we are working to achieve them,' he added, pointing out that any military action should not be dragged behind reactions, but professional military action is leading the action and leaves reactions for the other party or the enemy which is looking for a response.

--More
20:40 LOCAL TIME 17:40 GMT 



Brig. Asiri pointed out that a small group belonging to the Houthi militia tried yesterday to access inside districts of Aden for carrying out 'hit and run operations' in order to achieve media goals for making confusion, but the popular committees acted on stopping them where the militia goal was to reach the presidential palace. 'The People's Committees and the Yemeni loyal army responded to this operation with follow-up of the coalition forces,' he confirmed.

Brig. Asiri indicated that the coalition forces provided at dawn today a logistical support to the People's Committees in Aden *which are managed to change the situation on the ground and expel the Houthi militia elements from the presidential palace and the Houthi controlled-areas. 'The militias are holed in Aden. *We are dealing with them in order to isolate the city of Aden from any external support,' Asiri added.

--More
21:20 LOCAL TIME 18:20 GMT


----------



## United

VIDEO: Saudi Border Guards capture Houthi militants trying to cross border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Kamal_dbk said:


> i can't see the image



What about now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584075697045528576
> ground invasion will be nasty and houthis keep trucking along



Saudi News Agency

Apr 3, 2015, SPA -- The Security spokesman of the Interior Ministry said that at four o'clock in the evening of Friday, 14/06/1436H and as the border guard were performing their duties at one of the border control outposts in *Alhosn center of Asir region*, they were exposed to heavy fire from an opposite mountainous area inside the Yemeni border, necessitating a reply in kind to the source of fire and a need to control of the situation with the support of ground forces.
The exchange of fire resulted in the martyrdom of First *Private Mohammed bin Hamoud bin Mohammed Al-Harbi* and *Private Abdurrahman bin Meeri bin Mohammed Al-Qahtani.*

--SPA
22:55 LOCAL TIME 19:55 GMT


----------



## azzo

Egypt, finally  

Shit just got real.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Thanks Iran for backing Houthis..You're serving Muslims :

*Houthis burned one of the biggest mosques in Aden !!!!!  
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

If this is true, then they are idiots for doing this, but 90% of what you Saudis have posted have been proven to either fabrications, outright lies, or propaganda, so let's wait until we get more info, okay?


----------



## azzo

There are propaganda from both sides, just stick to Reuters.

But 90%? I would say 20~30%


----------



## DizuJ

Serpentine said:


> Thanks to Saudi aggression, Al-Qaeda found it a proper time to release 200 terrorists from a prison in Mukalla.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583552660676091906




Was it also the 'Saudi agression' that allowed scores of high-ranking terrorist to escape when ISIS stormed Iraqi supermax prisons including Abu Ghraib and Taji, and freed thousands of daesh terrorists including 500 senior leaders, who were on death-row? Stop your blame game and hogwash talk. you are to intelligent for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

I did a search in google news for "Aden Mosque" and only found these news from 20th of March, 2015,

_"Suicide bombers killed at least 137 worshippers and wounded hundreds more during Friday prayers at two mosques in the Yemeni capital Sanaa, in coordinated attacks claimed by Islamic State.

The attacks on mosques used by supporters of the Shi'ite Muslim Houthi fighters who control the city were the deadliest in a years-long campaign of violence in the country, where Washington has been waging a drone air war against a local branch of the Sunni Muslim militant group al Qaeda."

*So soon we forget.*_


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gasoline

SBD-3 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SBD-3

Weapons dropped being assembled by People's resistance.

















No of Airstrikes by Region

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

good news for the Saudis,
_
"(Reuters) - Fighters loyal to Yemen's president pushed Houthi fighters back from central Aden on Friday after they were reinforced with weapons parachuted into their beleaguered section of the southern port city by Saudi-led warplanes."_


----------



## SBD-3

Weapons acquisition by Hauties


----------



## Gasoline

Madali said:


> I did a search in google news for "Aden Mosque" and only found these news from 20th of March, 2015,
> 
> _"Suicide bombers killed at least 137 worshippers and wounded hundreds more during Friday prayers at two mosques in the Yemeni capital Sanaa, in coordinated attacks claimed by Islamic State.
> 
> The attacks on mosques used by supporters of the Shi'ite Muslim Houthi fighters who control the city were the deadliest in a years-long campaign of violence in the country, where Washington has been waging a drone air war against a local branch of the Sunni Muslim militant group al Qaeda."
> 
> *So soon we forget.*_





> I did a search in google news for "Aden Mosque" and only found these news from 20th of March, 2015,



You maybe right if you did the search using English,but I think you can see the date below :

*2-April-2015*






http://www.alhadath.net/alhadath/vi...ابيون-الحوثيون-يقصفون-مسجد-الرحاب-في-عدن.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Thanks to Saudi aggression, Al-Qaeda found it a proper time to release 200 terrorists from a prison in Mukalla.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583552660676091906


Israeli strikes in Syria have directly helped ISIS who were getting beaten by Hizbullah and same is the case with Arab coalition strikes which have directly helped Al Qaeda.

anyone who is neutral can see who benefits from these air strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

sisi withdrawing?


----------



## Daneshmand

Irfan Baloch said:


> Israeli strikes in Syria have directly helped ISIS who were getting beaten by Hizbullah and same is the case with Arab coalition strikes which have directly helped Al Qaeda.
> 
> anyone who is neutral can see who benefits from these air strikes



You are a military man. What is your honest assessment here? Will Saudis be able to "wipe out" Houthis as they profess to do?


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RexImperio said:


> I am well aware that 'Wahabi' isn't a thing and that Sunnis in Saudi Arabia are Hanbalis not Wahabis. However, given your 'extremist' view that anyone disagreeing with Saudi Arabia is a Shi'ite; I decided to call you a Wahabi.
> .



this is what I normally consider anyone as a wahabi who declares others kafirs if they don't agree with their extremist and genocidal view point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Egyptian, Jordanian, Bahrini and Emarati F-16s take off to launch strikes on Huthies:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Daneshmand said:


> You are a military man. What is your honest assessment here? Will Saudis be able to "wipe out" Houthis as they profess to do?


they will manage to cause a lot of devastation just like the American "rolling thunder" and history tends to repeat itself and Saudis are no exception. air strikes alone wont provide them with the victory except a large amount of kills of Alvis which will really go down well with all the Al Qaeda clone terrorists that have a stated policy of eradicating the shias from the middle east and then the rest of the world.


these takfiri terrorists can be a welcome allies for the Saudi military planners that can use the chaos of suicide bombings and gorilla attacks on Houthis to subdue them.
there is a worrying trend of thousands Saudis in the ranks of Daesh which can turn back to the roost one day but for now it has done some ground work by conducting devastating suicide attacks on the rebels during Friday prayers so for now KSA led coalition is in the driving seat and defeat is not an option because if that happens then KSA will not only face a humiliation but a reprisal from the member Arab regimes



SBD-3 said:


>


thats a hornet which arab airforce is it? UAE?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Irfan Baloch said:


> they will manage to cause a lot of devastation just like the American "rolling thunder" and history tends to repeat itself and Saudis are no exception. air strikes alone wont provide them with the victory except a large amount of kills of Alvis which will really go down well with all the Al Qaeda clone terrorists that have a stated policy of eradicating the shias from the middle east and then the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> these takfiri terrorists can be a welcome allies for the Saudi military planners that can use the chaos of suicide bombings and gorilla attacks on Houthis to subdue them.
> there is a worrying trend of thousands Saudis in the ranks of Daesh which can turn back to the roost one day but for now it has done some ground work by conducting devastating suicide attacks on the rebels during Friday prayers so for now KSA led coalition is in the driving seat and defeat is not an option because if that happens then KSA will not only face a humiliation but a reprisal from the member Arab regimes



So basically in your assessment it is a never ending cycle. How do you see the future of Takfirism? Will they gain strength in Islamic world in coming time? Is only military defense enough to keep them at bay? And most importantly, I would appreciate your honest assessment on future of Takirism in Pakistan? (Will Pakistan military be able to defeat them?)


----------



## SBD-3

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats a hornet which arab airforce is it? UAE?


Kuwait


----------



## Hindustani78

On the ground, outcomes are promising, Asiri announced, adding that the People's Committees' and the sincere sons of the Yemeni Army need to restore calmness and tighten control on Aden city, pointing that the fight of the Houthis and their supporters failed to achieve anything, God will, and that action is underway to weaken them, now.

Houthi militias operations along the Southern border of the Kingdom and the suburbs of Aden, are only carried out by individuals or isolated groups, without co-ordination, because they do not have a clear military plan, besides that the Coalition Forces continue to target their concentrations, everywhere, in order to cut off their supply lines and deprive them from any chance to communicate, he said.

Their actions are isolated, he confirmed, while the Coalition Forces targeted* Mion Island, last night situated at Bab Al-Mandab Strait *and that it was tracking down Houthis' militias attempts, during the last period of time, to smuggle into the island, as there are some groups of them on it, *with a number of tanks, armored vehicles and rockets, indicating that there are possibility of ground-to-sea to halt or disrupt navigation at Bab Al-Mandab strait*, stressing that Coalition Forces have chosen the right time for their *operation to destroy all ammunitions, tanks and centers of command, on the island,* in a significant as well as qualitative executed operation.
-- More
23:07 LOCAL TIME 20:07 GMT






Brig. Asiri said that our operations are continuing on the same pace to achieve the air campaign goals, pointing out that 'Determination Storm' attacked yesterday due to intelligence information *Scud missiles which are moved continuously where some of them are camouflage and other are stored*. 'We also* attacked ammunition storages and missiles *after receiving precise information,' he added.

Asiri added that the coalition forces exerted great efforts in following-up, evaluating and making sure of the quality of the available intelligence information. 'There is a growing pressure on the Houthi militias. The outcomes indicated to the weakness of their potentials,' he added, pointing out that the militias cannot be demolished completely because they are moving individually or in small groups. However, the air campaigns will reduce their capabilities.

Brig. Asiri pointed out to desperate attempts carried out by the Houthi militias in Saada region and their continuing movement to the north in order to reach the borders with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, highlighting that there are skirmishes from time to time in terms of random shooting against the Kingdom's border sites. 'In the evening of this Friday, *Al-Wadia Yemeni port was attacked*. Necessary measures were taken in a quick response by the Saudi Royal Land Forces to contain the threat,' Asiri added.

'There are conflicts and clashes within the militias reflecting loosing of command and control among them. The land forces will continue performing its duties and protecting the Saudi borders in order to keep them safe and stable,' Asiri added, stressing that the naval operations are continuing in monitoring the maritime borders, ports and islands.

--More
23:20 LOCAL TIME 20:20 GMT


Answering the questions of the reporters, Asiri pointed to the Coalition Forces back-up of the Yemeni media against the Houthi control, he pointed out that militias, following occupying all official channels and government installations have changed their cures and sew disorder, inside, drawing the attention that the goal of the coalition, in this phase, is to restore order as the main demand of the Yemeni common man and to work, in the next phases, on rehabilitating the infrastructures of the Yemeni people, among which is the media outlets.

On the* Houthi militias seeking to recruit mercenaries from South Africa to deploy along Saudi border*, Brig. Gen. Asiri confirmed that the *airspace is under the control of the Coalition Forces* and that no aircraft can fly on Yemen as well as the Yemeni coast, he pointed.

However, those who were inside Yemen, before the beginning of the operation, would be considered likewise the Houthis and would consequently be dealt with, reaffirming the safety of the Saudi border due to the endeavors of our sincere sons among the our land forces and their colleagues, in the other forces.

Commenting on the news item that the former deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh possesses chemical weapons hidden in Sana'a, to be used against the Yemeni people, Asiri explained that such a deposed president is unpredictable man, hence, any behavior can come out of him, in order to preserve personal gains, come what may the outcomes on the Yemeni people, asserting that the coalition forces are taking all possibilities and risks, into consideration, in case such a move takes place it would, immediately, met with proportionate retaliatory response, and we would not permit, Will of God, the deposed president, mutinous soldiers of the Yemeni Army or the Houthi militias, to inflict mischief on the Yemeni people.

On the possibility of People's Committees and those faithful loyalist of the legitimacy, to undertake tasks of the land intervention forces and provide them with arms to fend off the putschists and the rebels, Asiri pointed out that the air campaign is among the comprehensive plan to deal with the Yemeni situation, according to a time-tabled plan, Asiri stressed.
--More
23:40 LOCAL TIME 20:40 GMT


In reference to today's air dropping and wide-scale back-up, he explained that this act falls in line with the set plan, indicating that if need arises and the right objective of the land operations is pinpointed, then it would be, accordingly, achieved, however, for the time being, the undergoing tasks are being done according to the set plan.

Answering a question about the percentage of achieving of the airstrikes objectives since the beginning of the Determination Storm, which now entered its 9th day, he stressed that nine days are too short, in regard of the warfare battles' calculations as such operations become more tense, especially, when the other side, is a militia, instead of a regular army.

Asiri indicated that the air campaign is a significant and delicate phase to pave the way for the next tasks, hence, we should not be asked for prompt consequences, pointing that the coalition forces move in accordance with the set plan and under various and great factors, for air campaign necessitates an infinite accuracy to guarantee commons' safety and maintain the Yemeni infrastructures.
-- SPA
23:40 LOCAL TIME 20:40 GMT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Coalition aids to the legitimate resistence in Aden:*






Saudis aren't joking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Coalition aids to the legitimate resistence in Aden:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis aren't joking



WTH is that


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Kamal_dbk said:


> WTH is that


Don't know,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Kamal_dbk said:


> WTH is that



A automatic grenade launcher...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

Kamal_dbk said:


> WTH is that



Some sort of machinery I reckon. I've no idea what the bloody hell is that but im sure the *basics* are you press a button at one end and stuff die in the other. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The best way for Huthies now is to surrender, the sooner the better for their own good. Saudis are deadly serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Ya Ali Baba, Please give me this for Eid Ul Fitr or Adha whichever, I want one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Ravani said:


> These arms will end up in houthis hands eventually just wait.



Almost certainly.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> The best way for Huthies now is to surrender, the sooner the better for their own good. Saudis are deadly serious.



Or Vice Versa.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The best way for Huthies now is to surrender, the sooner the better for their own good. Saudis are deadly serious.





Houthis have already fought Saudis a couple of times and they're not bunch of big belly pussies like Saudis and their allies around Persian Gulf . They know how to deal with their enemies on the ground the same way they sent 26000 Egyptians home in body bags .

Let them take Aden and kill Hadi supporters , Then we'll see how serious Saudis will grab Americans' balls and beg them to save their oil tankers in Bab Al mandeb .

We've got a long day ahead , Patience is advised .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

SBD-3 said:


> sisi withdrawing?



Nope, just saying Egypt won't do the job for them (loyal Yemeni Army and militias). Basically, it's your own country, you fight for it.



Kamal_dbk said:


> WTH is that



GMG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi air campaign fails to halt rebel advance in Yemen




Jim Michaels, USA TODAY
 
WASHINGTON – A Saudi-led air campaign has failed to halt the advance of Iranian-backed rebels in Yemen, where growing violence is plunging the country deeper into chaos and further undermining the U.S.-backed government.

Houthi rebels continued to advance toward the port city of Aden, where forces loyal to President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi are attempting to make a stand. Friday, the Arab coalition dropped weapons and supplies for the first time to forces battling Houthis around Aden.

Michael Knights, an analyst at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, said the Saudis have hit fixed military installations and weapons caches, but they lack the sophisticated intelligence and other capabilities that would allow them to react quickly to fast-moving and widely dispersed forces.

"A lot of what they're doing is of cosmetic effect," Knights said. "It's hard to imagine the coalition becoming effective enough unless the United States becomes much more involved."

U.S. help is limited largely to surveillance and planning support. American drones provide the general location of the Houthis and other forces but not specific targeting information.

The Pentagon has offered to provide aerial refueling capabilities to the coalition, which would allow pilots to remain in the air longer to track targets. U.S. tanker aircraft would not enter Yemen airspace.

Analysts say Saudi Arabia and other Gulf nations improved pilot training over the past decade to match the billions of dollars they have spent on sophisticated American warplanes. Analysts credit the countries for being able to mobilize a complex coalition quickly and begin airstrikes.

"Arab countries are stepping up to take care of their own issues," said Charles Wald, a retired Air Force general. "This is something we ought to be applauding."

Initially, several hundred airstrikes a day disrupted the Houthis' advance. More recently, the rebels appear to have regrouped and continued their advances.

Knights said the air campaign is reminiscent of the 1990s-era NATO airstrikes in the Balkans. He said the Saudi coalition lacks precision strikes based on immediate intelligence.

The fighting is growing increasingly complex. The airstrikes on Houthi forces help a powerful al-Qaeda terror affiliate, a rival in Yemen. Al-Qaeda is a Sunni organization, and the Houthis are Shiites.

Thursday, al-Qaeda militants overran Mukalla, a major port city in southern Yemen, the Associated Press reported.

The Houthis are allied with military forces who remained loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, the president ousted from power after protests in 2011. As a result, the airstrikes have targeted military installations and army units that would be needed to help stabilize the country should fighting cease.

"At the end of the day, were going to have a force that might not be able to reunite," said Katherine Zimmerman, an analyst at the American Enterprise Institute. "Most units have been rendered combat-ineffective."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutakalim

RexImperio said:


> Would like to correct a minor mistake here. Power isn't transferred through 'sperm' in Saudi Arabia. It's usually transferred from one brother to another.


Whatever it is. It is monarchy and dictatorship.


----------



## March

*Russia calls UNSC session on Yemen crisis amid Saudi-led airstrikes*
*Reuters / Mike Segar




*
As fighting in Yemen intensifies Russia has called up an emergency UN Security Council session to put on pause Saudi-led coalition airstrikes for humanitarian purposes in an effort to quell the violence that is impacting civilians.

Russia insists it is necessary for the international community to discuss the establishment of regular and mandatory “humanitarian pauses” in the ongoing coalition air strikes on Yemen, Russian UN mission’s spokesman Aleksey Zaytsev told Sputnik.

An extraordinary meeting is scheduled for Saturday, at 3pm GMT at the UN headquarters in NYC.

A coalition of Arab states, led by Saudi Arabia, has been engaging Houthi militias from the air for over a week now, after the Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi was forced to flee the country and asked for an international intervention to reinstate his rule.

Moscow is calling for a diplomatic solution to the conflict emphasizing that foreign military intervention would only lead to more civilian deaths. On Friday, Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov met with the newly appointed Saudi ambassador, conveying the “necessity of a ceasefire” to create favorable conditions for a peaceful national dialogue.






Russia has already taken steps to evacuate all of its personnel from its Yemeni consulate, which was damaged in the conflict. It has also taken an active role evacuating Russian nationals and other civilians from the country.

On Thursday Russia proposed amendments to a UN Security Council draft resolution on Yemen. The world security body “should speak in a principled manner for ending any violence…in the Yemen crisis,” Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said, adding that a draft resolution on the crisis has already been submitted to the UNSC.

Echoing Lavrov’s words, Foreign Ministry spokesman Aleksandr Lukashevich also called on immediate cessation of hostilities, adding that Russia will continue active diplomatic efforts in dealing with all Yemeni factions and Middle Eastern partners in order to restart political process. Lukashevich also called on the UN special envoy to Yemen, Jamal Benomar, to play a bigger role in the settlement of the crisis.


----------



## Rain

RexImperio said:


> To be honest, I learned about 'Bakri' and 'Omari' today.


Me too.

Honestly we all muslim have chosen a person like abu hanifa hambal etc and follow him blindly ignoring the fact they too were human n pron to err.
Secondly we look at our problems as sunni shia etc not as humans and citizen of nation states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Is regional balance starting with Yemen?*
Khalid Al-Dakhil 

Wednesday, 01 April 2015 11:58







The timing of the coalition intervention is significant, coming as it does after so much patience in the face of the transgressions by the Houthis...

If you want to know the impact of "Decisive Storm" in Yemen on those who were taken aback by it or those who are afraid of it, and what it is likely to lead to, and what is likely to be its outcome in the region, then listen (do not just read) to what was said by Hassan Nasrallah, the Secretary General of the Lebanese Hezbollah, last Friday. The significance of his words does not spring from his own importance but rather from what he represents as an Iranian proxy in the region and as a spokesperson for the Iranian regime in the Levant.


Three features in Nasrallah's speech reflect this significance. The first is that the speech was made on the second day of the coalition attack on Yemen, and "Decisive Storm" was the only topic discussed. The second was the psychological condition that prevailed on Nasrallah as he was delivering his speech. Right from the start his tongue struggled with the froth between his lips to the extent that he needed more than once to take a drink of water to "resist and deter" the dryness in his throat. This was never the case in any of his previous speeches, and there have been quite a few of them. The third, and most important, feature was that the speech constituted a long defence against "Decisive Storm", stressing the inevitability of its failure, a desperate defence of Iran and a declaration of its innocence. Iran, in the Hezbollah chief's speech, came across as a charitable society, or a band of angelic beings roaming the region bearing honey, roses and all sort of goodies for those in need. Moreover, Nasrallah used abusive language to attack Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas, Egypt, Sudan and Morocco as part of his fierce and erratic onslaught on Saudi Arabia and its princes, all the while defending Iran and proclaiming it to be honest and decent.

Within this context, he asked several times, with overt defiance and envious audacity, for a single piece of evidence of Iranian intervention in the whole region, especially in Lebanon. In his nervousness, the Secretary General missed out on the ironic fact that his own role in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Yemen, as well as his speech, provides the most important proof of this intervention. Can he prove that Tehran did not ask him to deliver his speech or suggest when it should be made? If Iran does not intervene in the region, then what goes on in Yemen should be of no interest to the government in Tehran. Consequently, Nasrallah should not have been so nervous to seem to be out of control. Why did he rush to deliver his speech to defend Iran less than 48 hours after the start of the Saudi-led attack on Yemen? Perhaps he realised, belatedly, that through his speech, his nervousness and his defence did indeed prove what he had been trying to deny through his words.

The fact of the matter is that there was no need for Nasrallah's speech in order to learn about the Iranian position on "Decisive Storm" and Tehran's shock at the intervention by the broad Arab and Islamic coalition to restore political legitimacy in Yemen. The Iranian government must have felt that the isolation of the Houthis by the coalition is the isolation of itself and a barrier imposed on its role around the periphery of the Arabian Peninsula.

Iran has always benefited from divisions in the Arab world and has exploited them to expand its own influence. These divisions plus the collapse of the state in Iraq and Syria, have caused a regional imbalance in Iran's favour. However, it seems that the Iranian leadership has not paid attention to the fact that what has happened in the region in the wake of the Arab Spring revolutions is not a final shift; it is part of a historic and fluid process the end of which nobody can predict. Hence, Iran's surprise at "Decisive Storm". The Saudi-led initiative in Yemen defied all expectations. The dominant belief was that Riyadh's year-long silence about the Houthis' military expansion and capture of Sanaa, as well as the house arrest of President Abed Rabbuh Mansour Hadi and the members of his cabinet, followed by the move on Aden to where Hadi had fled and set up his government, all suggested that Saudi Arabia had limited options, if any at all. It looked as if the balance of power inside Yemen had already been decided in favour of the Houthis and thus, by proxy, in favour of the deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh through the extension of a regional imbalance that could no longer be rectified easily.

In this sense, the Saudi move is unprecedented, not only in terms of the size of the coalition and the seriousness of the role undertaken in Yemen, but also in terms of it being Riyadh which has taken the lead militarily and politically. Perhaps the element that took everyone by surprise was the return of Saudi Arabia to the known and correct political equation that foreign policy loses its effectiveness and impact at home and abroad without a military capability commensurate with its size and ability to protect its role and interests, and impose its will when necessary. When a state has the military capacity but not the political will to use it, then it loses its effectiveness. However, "Decisive Storm" has proved that the Saudi silence and delay was calculated to await an opportune moment for action.

For Saudi Arabia and the rest of the coalition the restoration of political balance in Yemen was a priority option. They could not accept the possibility of a Yemeni "Hezbollah" on the Saudi border, especially because it would consolidate Iranian influence in another part of the Arab world. The Houthis, and Iran behind them, want to repeat this experience in full. The mistake of Saudi Arabia and the rest of the Arab countries is that they allowed an imbalance to take place in Lebanon in favour of Hezbollah and Iran. "Decisive Storm" indicates that Riyadh and its coalition partners have learnt their lesson. It will be impossible to have a genuine dialogue in Yemen without some degree of balance between the various forces in the country. The only way such a balance can be achieved is to disarm the Houthis completely and transform them into a political party like all the other parties. Weapons should be possessed exclusively by the state, in which all citizens participate on an equal footing. This is the exact opposite of what Tehran wants, which is for the logic of the militias to prevail and for the state to disappear, just as has been done in Iraq and Syria.

In this sense, and within the context of balance itself, the coalition's military operation in Yemen represents a very smart pre-emptive step to close the door completely on terrorist organisations such as Al-Qaeda, which would otherwise confront the Houthis and proclaim themselves to be the saviours of the Yemeni people. This is what happened in Iraq and Syria as a result of the inaction of the Arab states and regional divisions. What would have happened had the coalition not intervened to arrest the advance of the Houthis? It is most likely that Yemen would have been left wide open for the militias; terrorist organisations such as ISIS would enter under the pretext of defending the Sunnis and Hezbollah would say that it is there to defend the Shia Houthis. This would have been a devastating repeat of the Iraq-Syria experience and the Iranian role played in both.

In order for the strategic aim of "Decisive Storm" to be accomplished, five objectives would have to be achieved simultaneously. For a start, the complete destruction of the Houthis' arsenal would be the means to disarm the group. "Decisive Storm", by virtue of the support it enjoys locally, regionally and internationally, provides the sole opportunity to accomplish this. Failure to disarm the Houthis now will make such a mission very close to impossible in the future both politically and militarily.

The second objective is to send the former president and his son into exile and to retire all of his allies in the army and security establishment, and exclude them all from the political process. What the former president is doing is criminal in that he is endangering the security of Yemen and its future for the sake of his personal ambitions, stabbing Saudi Arabia and the Gulf states in the back in the process with his actions and unstable alliances.

The third objective is to maintain an aerial blockade and put an end to Iranian supply aircraft bringing weapons and equipment for the Houthis. Fourthly, Yemen's ports should be declared to be restricted zones under coalition naval control; all ships entering and leaving should be searched. Finally, the most important objective is for the Yemeni parties to draft a transparent political agenda for everyone, including the Houthis.

These are all entirely achievable objectives which may not require a ground war. The purpose of "Decisive Storm" is not the occupation of Yemen but rather the ending of the Houthis' military capability and paving the way for a political solution.

The timing of the coalition intervention is significant, coming as it does after so much patience in the face of the transgressions by the Houthis and after the attempt to persuade them that the only way to get Yemen out of its predicament is through political concord without resorting to violence. The operation was launched before the Arab Summit at Sharm Al-Sheikh, which is expected to endorse a proposal to create a joint Arab rapid response force to defend regional interests in these troubled times. As a matter of principle, this is a correct proposal, but it should proceed with caution, lest it end up like previous suggestions such as that made following "Desert Storm" in 1991.

The timing also shows that moves to correct the current imbalances in the region may be starting in Yemen. If this is true, should they stop at the borders of the Arabian Peninsula? There are political and intellectual dimensions to consider in all of this.

_*Translated from AlHayat newspaper, 29 March, 2015*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## March

Rain said:


> Me too.
> 
> Honestly we all muslim have chosen a person like abu hanifa hambal etc and follow him blindly ignoring the fact they too were human n pron to err.
> Secondly we look at our problems as sunni shia etc not as humans and citizen of nation states.


Exactly, but I'm afraid that nothing can be done now. The divide has become too strong, and many extremist elements have appeared on both sides. To be honest, the Sunni - Shi'ite conflict would've died long ago had not Iran and Saudi Arabia exploited sectarian groups as 'tools' in their proxy wars and even if they stop now, it's just too late.

The Free Syrian Army, Iraqi Sunni tribes, Yemens government, Lebanons government and Bahrains monarchy have been provided support by Saudi Arabia to counter the influence of Iran.

The Syrian government, Iraqi government, Houthis, Hezbollah and Bahraini Shi'ites have been provided support by Iran to counter the influence of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Rain

RexImperio said:


> Exactly, but I'm afraid that nothing can be done now. The divide has become too strong, and many extremist elements have appeared on both sides. To be honest, the Sunni - Shi'ite conflict would've died long ago had not Iran and Saudi Arabia exploited sectarian groups as 'tools' in their proxy wars and even if they stop now, it's just too late.
> 
> The Free Syrian Army, Iraqi Sunni tribes, Yemens government, Lebanons government and Bahrains monarchy have been provided support by Saudi Arabia to counter the influence of Iran.
> 
> The Syrian government, Iraqi government, Houthis, Hezbollah and Bahraini Shi'ites gave been provided support by Iran to counter the influence of Saudi Arabia.


It is late but as they better late then never.


----------



## Madali

May I advice the Saudi government to print "MADE IN IRAN" in all the weapons drops, so that when Houthis eventually take over the weapons, someone can take a picture and go "Look! See! Weapons are from Iran!"


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ravani said:


> 2 saudis soldiers dead. Killed by the freedom fighters houthis.


It's a war, so it's normal that there are casualties. However, it's in it's minimum on the Saudi part only 3 have been martyred in comparison of heavy casualties on the Iranian stooges part.

Look, this operation is named after the first Saudi martyr, Maliki:








Madali said:


> May I advice the Saudi government to print "MADE IN IRAN" in all the weapons drops, so that when Houthis eventually take over the weapons, someone can take a picture and go "Look! See! Weapons are from Iran!"


Since you guys insist on denying the fact of Iranian arm support to Huthies. Then, we've decided to deny this fact just like you. However, I'd like you to look at the situation like this: Arabs are punishing Huthies for being allies of Iran, and Iran is not allowed to get close to them even with "humanitarian help". Are we good now?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## March

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's a war, so it's normal that there are casualties. However, it's in it's minimum on the Saudi part only 3 have been martyred in comparison of heavy casualties on the Iranian stooges part.
> 
> Look, this operation is named after the first Saudi martyr, Maliki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you guys insist on denying the fact of Iranian arm support to Huthies. Then, we've decided to deny this fact just like you. However, I'd like you to look at the situation like this: Arabs are punishing Huthies for being allies of Iran, and Iran is not allowed to get close to them even with "humanitarian help". Are we good now?


I think you misunderstood his statement. I think he is trying to say that weapons supplied to Yemeni Loyalists should have "Made In Iran" written on them so in case Aden ever fell and the weapons were captured, the Houthis would assume that Irani weapons were given to the Loyalists.

To be honest, that's what I could make out of what he said.

Edit: Or he wants to blame Iran for supplying weapons to Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indians evacuated from Yemen in an IAF C17 Globemaster-III aircraft reached at Mumbai airport on April 03, 2015.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RexImperio said:


> I think you misunderstood his statement. I think he is trying to say that weapons supplied to Yemeni Loyalists should have "Made In Iran" written on them so in case Aden ever fell and the weapons were captured, the Houthis would assume that Irani weapons were given to the Loyalists.
> 
> To be honest, that's what I could make out of what he said.


No, that's not what he was trying to say. Iranians, especially after Decisive Storm deny any arm supplies to Huthies before to spare themselves the humiliation of Saudi warning for Iran not to get close to Yemen, noting that Iran and Huthies after capturing Sanaa airport agreed on more than 10 air flights from Tahran to Sanaa, and of course these flights are not carrying tourists, they were carrying arms and humanitarian aids as well as military advisers who BTW called for help to be evacuated few days ago. Further, there was an Iranian transport ship full of tons of arms had docked at Yemenite sea port before the operation. 
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-of-weapons-for-Houthis-at-Saleef-port.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## March

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, that's not what he was trying to say. Iranians, especially after Decisive Storm deny any arm supplies to Huthies before to spare themselves the humiliation of Saudi warning for Iran not to get close to Yemen, noting that Iran and Huthies after capturing Sanaa airport agreed on more than 10 air flights from Tahran to Sanaa, and of course these flights are not carrying tourists, they were carrying arms and humanitarian aids as well as military advisers who BTW called for help to be evacuated few days ago. Further, there was an Iranian transport ship full of tons of arms had docked at Yemenite sea port before the operation.
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ns-of-weapons-for-Houthis-at-Saleef-port.html


So Iran is denying that it provided armaments to the Houthis in order to make Saudi Arabia appear as the aggressor?


----------



## Hindustani78

*Coordinating a national effort*
4 Apr, 2015
Coordinating a national effort abroad. MoS External Affairs General VK Singh in Djibouti overseeing the evacuation from Yemen.


----------



## March

*Fighting intensifies in the streets of Yemen's Aden *
*AlJazeera
*
Rebels have engaged in intense street battles with forces loyal to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi in Yemen's southern port city of Aden.

The UN Security Council is set to meet on Saturday to discuss a Russian proposal for "humanitarian pauses" in Saudi-led air strikes, which have targeted Houthi rebels over the past nine days.

As the country continued to spiral into chaos on Friday, Houthi fighters and their allies withdrew from Aden's Crater neighbourhood, as well as one of Aden's presidential residences which they had seized a day earlier, residents and a local official said.

Their withdrawal followed clashes and an air strike on the presidential palace at Ma'ashiq, overlooking Crater. At least one Houthi tank was destroyed and another taken over by Hadi's loyalists, they said.

Fighters backing Hadi said they had killed at least 10 Houthis in the clashes in Aden, but did not comment on losses in their ranks.

The Saudi-led coalition dropped weapons and medical supplies to aid pro-Hadi forces in their fight for control of Aden on Friday. The crates of light weapons, telecommunications equipment and rocket-propelled grenades were parachuted into Aden's Tawahi district, on the far end of the Aden peninsula which is still held by Hadi loyalists, Hadi loyalists told the Reuters news agency.

Despite the assistance, pro-Hadi fighters called for further help.

"We urge the coalition to parachute troops on the ground because the strikes from the air and sea won’t be enough," said one fighter, who identified as belonging to the Southern Youth Resistance.

"There must be forces on the ground, the people here are under bombardment... there are deaths, and families remain under siege, we can’t get to them."

Brigadier General Ahmed al-Asiri, a spokesman for the Arab coalition told a news conference air strikes had significantly degraded the Houthi fighters' military capabilities and Hadi loyalists had gained ground in Aden.

The Saudi-led coalition involves five nations that belong to the Gulf Cooperation Council. 

The Houthis are backed in their push by military forces and police loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh. 

*Houthis advance despite strikes*

Despite inflicting heavy losses on the Houthis, the Saudi-led air strikes might not be enough to halt their advance, said Al Jazeera's Mohamed Vall, who has reported extensively on Yemen.

"They [Saudi-led coalition] know they cannot win this war without putting troops on the ground...they are probably waiting for more weakening of Houthi defences [before they do that]," he said.

The UN Security Council will meet to discuss Yemen's crisis at 15:00 GMT on Saturday.

UN aid chief Valerie Amos said on Thursday she was "extremely concerned" about civilian deaths after agencies reported that 519 people had been killed and nearly 1,700 injured in two weeks of fighting.

Also on Friday, al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, as the Yemen branch is named, consolidated its hold of Mukalla, which they overran on Thursday, seizing its port and a major army base there.

The group has benefited from Yemen's political crisis ever since the Houthis first surged from their northern strongholds last year to seize Sanaa, and much of the north.


----------



## beast89

houthis will keep on advancing and nothing will be achieved without a saudi ground force.


----------



## Hindustani78

(Reuters) - Tribal forces in Yemen's eastern Hadramawt province have taken over two army bases, a day after soldiers there left their posts, and plan to retake the provincial capital Mukalla from suspected al Qaeda fighters, army sources said on Saturday.

They said a tribal alliance took control of the bases in* Shihr and Riyan*, which lie on the Arabian Sea coast northeast of Mukalla, after the army withdrew from them on Friday.

It was not immediately clear why troops had abandoned Shihr and Riyan, nor why they pulled out of Mukalla after offering relatively light resistance, but their withdrawal highlighted the further collapse of any central authority in Yemen.

"The leadership of the tribal alliance of Hadramawt...calls on tribes to mobilize towards Mukalla to keep the peace and stability in Mukalla and other towns in the province," the statement said.

Witnesses and tribal sources said armed men were gathering outside Mukalla, and were waiting for reinforcements before advancing on the town itself.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> houthis will keep on advancing and nothing will be achieved without a saudi ground force.


They retreated from Aden, some of them captured wearing women clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They retreated from Aden, some of them captured wearing women clothes.



This is just the second week. Sending air-drops and cosmetic air-strikes isn't going to work forever not matter how hard Hadi urges people to fight for Aden from the comfort of Riyadh. The coalition don't have any clear goals it seems other than beating houthis and allies into submission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## March

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They retreated from Aden, some of them captured wearing women clothes.


I think that the 'women clothes' part may just be propaganda.


----------



## Indos

Well, there should be third party coming in to solve this conflict. The ideal one is Indonesia since it has good relation to all the powers . Some one need to bring the letter to us. But, we are not going to be active if not requested since our internal problem is quite big as well. If requested, our Vice President can do this task, since he is seen as leaning toward Islamist power than nationalist one regarding our internal politics, so quite eligible as a mediator in the Muslim world internal conflict like this.

If there are ground troops deployed, it can only push back the rebel into their hometown where they will get much people support there. So, nothing can be solved 100 % by military means. It is better for Houtis to negotiate now, while their power are still quite strong because they still have many cards at hand to get long term political gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Indos said:


> Well, there should be third party coming in to solve this conflict. The ideal one is Indonesia since it has good relation to all the powers . Some one need to bring the letter to us. But, we are not going to be active if not requested since our internal problem is quite big as well. If requested, our Vice President can do this task, since he is seen as leaning toward Islamist power than nationalist one regarding our internal politics, so quite eligible as a mediator in the Muslim world internal conflict like this.
> 
> If there are ground troops deployed, it can only push back the rebel into their hometown where they will get much people support there. So, nothing can be solved 100 % by military means. It is better for Houtis to negotiate now, while their power are still quite strong because they still have many cards at hand to get long term political gain.


Yes i believe more than Pakistan Indonesia can play that role more effectively provided it chooses to do so 
But i don't see Indonesian public ready for it because unlike Pakistan they are quite unaffected by the events taking place in the Middle-East


----------



## Indos

Winchester said:


> Yes i believe more than Pakistan Indonesia can play that role more effectively provided it chooses to do so
> But i don't see Indonesian public ready for it because unlike Pakistan they are quite unaffected by the events taking place in the Middle-East



In my opinion, if it is requested, the VP will definitely come and start working. Why...? Because our VP is considered as Islamist, so he also has personal interest to do it as a good Muslim. And Today, Islamist parties are in opposition seat, challenging the government all the time ( since Jokowi performance is under people expectation on him). 

By sending his VP to mediate the conflict, Joko Widodo (Jokowi) can gain some huge political gain at home, since his government right now is seen not quite good by the Islamist voters, in which those voters has more seat in parliament ( + coalition with other power (nationalist-religious party) ) than Jokowi nationalist party. So I believe this task will be welcomed by current administration if we are really requested to do so.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They retreated from Aden, some of them *captured wearing women clothes.*



Can you show any proof?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> This is just the second week. Sending air-drops and cosmetic air-strikes isn't going to work forever not matter how hard Hadi urges people to fight for Aden from the comfort of Riyadh. The coalition don't have any clear goals it seems other than beating houthis and allies into submission


The objective is to force Huthis to surrender and submit to the state law.



Serpentine said:


> Can you show any proof?


I'll post it as soon as I find it. I honestly forgot where I read it.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'll post it as soon as I find it. I honestly forgot where I read it.



Don't try, you won't find anything. The war in Yemen is much harder to follow than those in Syria and Iraq because of media blackout by Houthis and allies. Some pro-Houthi accounts do have some updates, but many of them are false. On Saudi side, I barely believe one word of the coalition.


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 04, 2015







*Operation 'Al Maliki': UAE fighter jets strike Houthi targets in Yemen*
*'Al Maliki' in memory of first Saudi soldier killed in operation 'Decisive Storm'*

UAE fighter jets launched successful airstrikes against a number of Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen.

The airstrike, dubbed the ‘Al Maliki’ operation in memory of Sulieman bin Ali Al Harazi Al Maliki, the first Saudi soldier killed in the Operation ‘Decisive Storm’ as part of Saudi-led Arab coalition of ten nations to reinstate legitimacy in Yemen.

The Saudi Border Guard soldier became the first martyr of Operation Decisive Storm when he was killed in a firefight with Houthi infiltrators on the Saudi-Yemen border early on Thursday morning.

The UAE fighter jets struck a surface-to-air missile (SAM) base and a radar site in Marib and returned safely.

Commander of the UAE squadron said the Maliki airstrike was in tribute of the Saudi martyr and it underscored ''our standing with our brothers in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia's armed forces and air forces and the leadership, government and people of the KSA under the leadership of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Salman bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud of Saudi Arabia.''

He added that the operation also underlined the UAE's active engagement in the international coalition against the Houthi rebels and militias.

He extended deepest condolences to the government and people of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and to the family of the martyr, saying that he was an example of honourable men who sacrificed their lives in defence of their homeland with high loyalty and dedication.

He was doing his patriotic duty. He expressed the pride of UAE force in the KSA to follow orders from the UAE leadership and answer the call of duty in standing with the KSA.

Operation 'Al Maliki': UAE fighter jets strike Houthi targets in Yemen - Emirates 24|7






------------------------


Two more Saudi soldiers from the border guards martyred


*التاريخ:: *04 أبريل 2015

*الداخلية السعودية تعلن استشهاد جنديين من حرس الحدود*

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية السعودية استشهاد جنديين من حرس الحدود أثناء أدائهما لمهامها في نقطة أمن بمنطقة عسير في تبادل لإطلاق نار من منطقة جبلية مواجهة داخل الحدود اليمنية.

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء السعودية " واس " عن المتحدث الأمني لوزارة الداخلية السعودية قوله إن رجال حرس الحدود تعرضوا أثناء أدائهم لمهامهم في نقطة أمن رقابة الحلق الحدودية المتقدمة بمركز الحصن بمنطقة عسير لإطلاق نار كثيف من منطقة جبلية مواجهة داخل الحدود اليمنية مما اقتضى الرد على مصدر النيران بالمثل والسيطرة على الموقف بمساندة من القوات البرية، لافتاً إلى أنه نتج عن تبادل إطلاق النار استشهاد اثنين من رجال حرس الحدود.

الداخلية السعودية تعلن استشهاد جنديين من حرس الحدود - الإمارات اليوم​


azzo said:


> ​




@Imran Khan is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Saturday, April 4, 2015 - 21:14





New Delhi: External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj said on Saturday that due to heavy shelling in Aden, an Indian warship which was sent to evacuate the stranded Indians in Yemen, is unable to enter the port and is evacuating them from outside the harbour.

Swaraj took to microblogging website Twitter to provide this information.* “There is heavy shelling in Aden.The ship is anchored 5/6 KM off the coast. Indian nationals are being taken by boat to board the ship there,”* she tweeted. 

Meanwhile, the Indian Navy confirmed that the guided missile destroyer INS Mumbai, one of the Indian Navy’s most powerful warships, was unable to enter the Aden port.

“Officials had hired a dozen smaller vessels, each capable of carrying 30 to 35 people, to ferry the Indians to the destroyer,” the Navy officials said.












Hats off for Indian Navy and Indian Air Force.


----------



## Daneshmand

Yemen air strike kills family of nine: residents| Reuters

(Reuters) - An air strike on a village near the Yemeni capital Sanaa killed a family of nine, residents said on Saturday, in what appeared to be a hit by the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi militia.

Five other people were wounded and some citizens remained under the rubble, state news agency Saba said.

The operation by Saudi Arabia and other Sunni Muslim states is aimed at stopping the Iranian-allied Houthis and former president Ali Abdullah Saleh winning control of Yemen, and at reinstating Saudi-backed President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Residents near Okash village, which is near an air force camp on Jebel al-Nabi Shouieb mountain, said the air strike was on Friday night and killed nine people.

Saba said the family consisted of two men, a woman and six children. It posted a picture on its website showing three children lying next to each other with pieces of papers with the date April 3, 2015 written on them. Reuters could not immediately verify the authenticity of photo.

The United Nations Security Council will meet on Saturday after Russia called for a meeting to discuss a proposal for a humanitarian pause in the air strikes on the country.

Yemen President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi fled Aden last week in the face of the Houthi offensive, which has continued to advance despite nine days of air strikes by the Saudi-led coalition aimed at driving back the Houthis and restoring Hadi's authority.

*===============================================================*


Red Cross says urgent Yemen aid shipments still blocked| Reuters


(Reuters) - The International Committee of the Red Cross said on Saturday three shipments of aid and medical staff it is trying to send to Yemen were still blocked, despite appeals to the Saudi-led military coalition which controls Yemeni air space and ports.

The ICRC is seeking security guarantees for two planes to Sanaa, one with medical supplies for up to 1,000 wounded people and a second with 30 tonnes of medical and water sanitation supplies, as well as a boat to take a surgical team to Aden.

The aid organisation on Tuesday accused the Saudi-led coalition, which is waging a 10-day-old campaign of air strikes on Houthi fighters in Yemen, of preventing aid deliveries.

"Our supplies are still blocked," spokeswoman Sitara Jabeen said. "The situation is getting worse, every passing hour people are dying in Yemen and we need to bring this in urgently".

She was speaking ahead of a United Nations Security Council meeting called by Russia to discuss a humanitarian pause in the air strikes.

U.N. relief coordinator Valerie Amos said on Thursday 519 people have been killed in the fighting in the past two weeks and nearly 1,700 wounded, without specifying whether those figures included combatants.

The conflict is also taking its toll by cutting off vital services. Residents of central Aden, the southern city where Houthi fighters and their allies have been battling forces loyal to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, said on Saturday some areas had been without water or electricity for two days.

"How can we work? This is unacceptable. How long can people live without water or electricity?" said Mohammad Fara'a, a resident of Aden's central Crater district, which was briefly captured on Thursday by Houthi forces.

Another Crater resident, Hassan Abdallah, said people were resorting to a long-disused well at one of the city's mosques to get water. In the adjacent Mualla neighbourhood, Abdu Hassan said his family was using up the last water in their tank.

"When that runs out, God knows what we will do," he said.

Uncollected rubbish was also gathering in the street, a potential health threat in the absence of running water.

Another emergency medical aid group, Medecins Sans Frontieres, has also said that airport closures and naval restrictions in Yemen have prevented it from sending in medical teams and supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## March

Yemen Crisis Map 
(2nd April)




Click or open in new tab to see the full version.

Red - Yemeni Loyalists
Green - Houthis
Black - Al Qaeeda​


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584252104291651584


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 4, 2015 

* Two more Saudi soldiers killed on border with Yemen *
They were subject to heavy fire from a mountainous region inside the Yemeni border

Two more Saudi soldiers have been killed on the border with Yemen, the interior ministry said on Friday.
“Two soldiers from the border guards were martyred during an exchange of fire at a border point in Asir region” in Saudi Arabia’s southwest, said the ministry’s spokesman cited by the official Saudi Press Agency.

“They were subject to heavy fire from a mountainous region inside the Yemeni border, which made it necessary to respond in the same manner. The situation was controlled with support from the ground forces,” the spokesman said.

The deaths come a day after the ministry announced the first Saudi casualty — a soldier shot from the Yemenis side of the border in the same area — since a coalition led by Riyadh launched air strikes against Al Houthi rebels in Yemen on March 26.

Saudi Arabia has 150,000 troops and 100 warplanes assigned to the Yemen operation, according to a Saudi adviser, but says it has no plan for now to send ground forces into the neighbouring country.

Two more Saudi soldiers killed on border with Yemen |GulfNews.com


----------



## SBD-3

beast89 said:


> This is just the second week. Sending air-drops and cosmetic air-strikes isn't going to work forever not matter how hard Hadi urges people to fight for Aden from the comfort of Riyadh. The coalition don't have any clear goals it seems other than beating houthis and allies into submission


But it can still stop them from open movements, mechanized attacks, using artillery support, maintain supply lines and above all maintaining organized and well functioning command and control. The doctrine of control of the skies is crucial in modern warfare.


----------



## Hindustani78

A Houthi fighter mans a weapon on a patrol truck as he guards the site of a demonstration against Saudi-led coalition airstrikes, in Sana'a on April 3, 2015.





U.N. relief coordinator Valerie Amos said on Thursday that 519 people have been killed in the fighting in the past two weeks and nearly 1,700 wounded, without specifying whether those figures included combatants.

A jet takes off to participate in the Saudi-led air strikes on Yemen, at an airbase in an undisclosed location in Saudi Arabia on April 2.


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584252104291651584


It's only obvious that being open targets from the skies, the best defense is to hide among civilian populace and thus undermining the air attacks. Hauties have been reported placing their anti air assets in highly populated areas of San'aa. Human shields have their own benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SBD-3 said:


> It's only obvious that being open targets from the skies, the best defense is to hide among civilian populace and thus undermining the air attacks. Hauties have been reported placing their anti air assets in highly populated areas of San'aa. Human shields have their own benefits.



Blind support is what you are doing. Do you have anything to back that up? Otherwise, your allegation is not worth a damn.


----------



## Al Bhatti

4-Apr-2015





Saudi special forces snipers run before taking a position during "anti-terrorist" exercises on March 18, 2015

*Saudi special forces 'involved in Yemen ops'*

Saudi Arabian special forces are involved in the military operation against Shiite Huthi rebels in neighbouring Yemen, a Saudi adviser said Saturday.

A Saudi-led coalition began air strikes on March 26 against the Iran-backed rebels, but says it has no plans for now to deploy ground forces.

However, Saudi army and naval special forces have carried out specific operations, said the adviser, without revealing if they had actually set foot on the ground.

Army special forces supplied weapons and communications equipment to militia loyal to President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi in the main southern city of Aden, the adviser told AFP.

Naval special forces provided "coordination and guidance" to enable the loyalist fighters to launch a counter-attack on the rebels.

Special forces "will continue their engagements" with the fighters loyal to Hadi, who has sought refuge in Saudi Arabia, said the adviser, who did not want to be identified.

He said army and navy special forces were also involved in operations against Huthi units that "invaded" Myun Island in the Bab al-Mandab Strait, through which much of the world's maritime trade passes.

On Friday, the coalition announced that air strikes had destroyed "military equipment and missiles" on the island, which could have posed a threat to shipping.

"Special forces have isolated the island as the operation continues to destroy all remnants of Huthi presence" which was supported by "foreign military" technicians, the Saudi adviser said.

Iran has dismissed as "utter lies" claims that it supplied weapons to Yemen, but a Western diplomat told AFP "there have been a lot of shipments".

Shiite Iran, which backs the Huthis, has accused Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia of sowing instability in the region.

The kingdom's ambassador to the United States, Adel al-Jubeir, had on Thursday hinted at a special forces role, saying that "we don't have troops, formal Saudi troops in Aden".

The issue of ground troops is "on the table but the decisions will be made depending on the circumstances and the need", he was quoted as saying by the Saudi-US Relations Information Service.

Saudi special forces 'involved in Yemen ops' - Yahoo News


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> Blind support is what you are doing. Do you have anything to back that up? Otherwise, your allegation is not worth a damn.


Remember Desert Storm,Afghanistan,Iraqi freedom,Serbian Campaign?


----------



## Desert Fox

SBD-3 said:


> But it can still stop them from *open movements, mechanized attacks, using artillery support, maintain supply lines and above all maintaining organized and well functioning command and control. The doctrine of control of the skies is crucial in modern warfare.*


We're talking about the Houthis here (a guerrilla organization), not some organized army.

Bombing a insurgent organization doesn't achieve much if you aren't going to follow up with a ground invasion. Case in point ISIS.


----------



## SBD-3

Desert Fox said:


> We're talking about the Houthis here (a guerrilla organization), not some organized army.
> 
> Bombing a insurgent organization doesn't achieve much if you aren't going to follow up with a ground invasion. Case in point ISIS.


Well Hauti militia is different, they have tanks and mechanized units and a whole artillery brigade. Well I haven't seen a militia enjoying these perks.
With second part, I agree that air attacks can be a critical advantage but boots on the ground are necessary to cement the gains.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Serpentine

SBD-3 said:


> Remember Desert Storm,Afghanistan,Iraqi freedom,Serbian Campaign?


Is that supposed to be a proof? Saudis don't even declare they have killed civilians (at least Israel does it sometimes when bombing Gaza), the only thing they do is automatically blaming Houthis for civilian casualties, like a parrot, while they send flowers from skies to refugee camps and factories.


----------



## Desert Fox

Indos said:


> Well, there should be third party coming in to solve this conflict. The ideal one is Indonesia since it has good relation to all the powers . Some one need to bring the letter to us. But, we are not going to be active if not requested since our internal problem is quite big as well. If requested, our Vice President can do this task, since he is seen as leaning toward Islamist power than nationalist one regarding our internal politics, so quite eligible as a mediator in the Muslim world internal conflict like this.
> 
> If there are ground troops deployed, it can only push back the rebel into their hometown where they will get much people support there. So, nothing can be solved 100 % by military means. It is better for Houtis to negotiate now, while their power are still quite strong because they still have many cards at hand to get long term political gain.


This is something i have always been supportive of:

Indonesia, Malaysia, Bangladesh, Kazakhstan, and a few other neutral/non-middle eastern Islamic countries should intervene, even deploy 20-30,000 troops each to the war stricken areas of the Arab/Muslim world to put an end to all this sectarian bloodshed and help mediate peace between the warring factions. Unfortunately Pakistan can no longer be trusted for such a mission due to our tilt towards the GCC faction, especially after all of those news article about us sending troops to Saudi.

But i guess it will not happen any time soon.

Regarding the Houthis, i don't think these airstrikes will weaken them in the long run, rather the airstrikes will only feed the growing negative sentiments of the Yemeni people's towards the Saudis.

There could have been a political/diplomatic solution to the Houthi issue. Now this whole operation has just set another part of the Arab world in flames.


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> Is that supposed to be a proof? Saudis don't even declare they have killed civilians (at least Israel does it sometimes when bombing Gaza), the only thing they do is automatically blaming Houthis for civilian casualties, like a parrot, while they send flowers from skies to refugee camps and factories.


Well isn't it obvious that hauties will blame Saudies for every civilian killed and Saudies doing vice versa. Both have different objective functions. For hauties civilans enter as a benefit for survival. For Saudies this is the cost against the benefit of taking out Hauties hiding and operating in populated areas. For hauties benefits of using humans as shield outweighs the cost of waging an open war and for Saudies the benefits of taking out hauti war machine outwighs the cost of collateral damage. It's a bloody war after all.


----------



## Serpentine

SBD-3 said:


> Well isn't it obvious that hauties will blame Saudies for every civilian killed and Saudies doing vice versa. Both have different objective functions. For hauties civilans enter as a benefit for survival. For Saudies this is the cost against the benefit of taking out Hauties hiding and operating in populated areas. For hauties benefits of using humans as shield outweighs the cost of waging an open war and for Saudies the benefits of taking out hauti war machine outwighs the cost of collateral damage. It's a bloody war after all.



The Tweet I posted came from a Yemeni news agency which condemns both sides. It's not from Houthis, see their other Tweets, they have also bashed Houthis. Saudis are the aggressors, they don't have any right to be in Yemen to begin, now you are trying to sugarcoat their acts of killing civilians with everything you can. It's like Nazis blaming Jews for hiding among civilians, hence other civilian casualties.

And yet again, you didn't bring one single proof that Houthis had hidden themselves among civilians.

Meanwhile:

Yemen air strike kills family of nine: residents| Reuters

(Reuters) - An air strike on a village near the Yemeni capital Sanaa killed a family of nine, residents said on Saturday, in what appeared to be a hit by the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi militia.

Five other people were wounded and some citizens remained under the rubble, state news agency Saba said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> The Tweet I posted came from a Yemeni news agency which condemns both sides. It's not from Houthis, see their other Tweets, they have also bashed Houthis.
> 
> And yet again, you didn't bring one single proof that Houthis had hidden themselves among civilians.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> Yemen air strike kills family of nine: residents| Reuters
> 
> (Reuters) - An air strike on a village near the Yemeni capital Sanaa killed a family of nine, residents said on Saturday, in what appeared to be a hit by the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi militia.
> 
> Five other people were wounded and some citizens remained under the rubble, state news agency Saba said.


Like I said, there will be collateral damage because its linked to the necessity of both Hauties and KSA for survival and elimination respectively. Ask Hauties to fight an open war and most of their war machine will be toasted like Iraqis in desert storm.

Btw I read some local news citing Gen Sulemani being present in San'aa?


----------



## Serpentine

SBD-3 said:


> Like I said, there will be collateral damage because its linked to the necessity of both Hauties and KSA for survival and elimination respectively. Ask Hauties to fight an open war and most of their war machine will be toasted like Iraqis in desert storm.



Houthis are the Yemenis, they didn't intend any war with any foreign powers, it was Saudis who invaded Yemen.

meanwhile, the funniest part of this coalition of evil is that they didn't drop a single bomb on Al-Qaeda (while they captured a whole city in the east), they don't even try to bomb al-Qaeda because Al-Qaeda is their ground force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> Houthis are the Yemenis, they didn't intend any war with any foreign powers, it was Saudis who invaded Yemen.
> 
> meanwhile, the funniest part of this coalition of evil is that they didn't drop a single bomb on Al-Qaeda (while they captured a whole city in the east), they don't even try to bomb al-Qaeda because Al-Qaeda is their ground force.


Again Hauties are a militia and they challenged the govt. Saudies and GCC see them as a threat to the region so to take yamen the clash of hauties with gcc was inevitable just like when ISIS was sweeping across Iraq and Iraqi army crumbled Iran jumped in with the fire fighting. 

2) I haven't read about any clash between AQ and hauties during the war. The jail break incident rather shows that AQ has son other plans of herself.


----------



## Hindustani78

Sissi says securing Yemen’s key strait an Egypt priority | Arab News

Cairo: Egypt’s president said Saturday that securing the Bab Al-Mandab access to the Red Sea off Yemen’s coast is a top priority, nine days after Cairo joined a *Saudi-led offensive against Yemeni rebels*.

“Securing navigation in the Red Sea and protecting Bab Al-Mandab Strait is a top priority for Egypt’s national security,” Abdel Fattah El-Sissi said in a statement.

The Red Sea is at the southern end of the Suez Canal, through which much of the world’s maritime trade passes.
Later, in a speech broadcast on state television, Sissi said securing the key waterway was also a matter of “Arab national security.”

*Egypt is taking part in the campaign with its air force and navy, and has pledged to commit ground troops if needed.*

The strait, only 32 kilometers (20 miles) wide, separates southwestern Yemen from the small African country of Djibouti. Control of it by a hostile power could severely threaten maritime traffic passing between the Mediterranean Sea and the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Serpentine

SBD-3 said:


> 2) I haven't read about any clash between AQ and hauties during the war..



That was expected, as I said, you are the guy blindly supporting Saudis without even knowing what's happening on the ground. 

Houthis gain ground against Yemen's al-Qaeda - Al Jazeera English

Ansar Allah vows to defeat al-Qaeda in Yemen - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Al Qaeda targets Houthi fighters in Yemeni port city - CNN.com

Houthi rebels seize province, clash with al-Qaeda in Yemen's Rada'a | Middle East Eye

Al Qaeda clashes with Houthi rebels in Yemen | The National


And it was pretty lame and stupid to compare Iraq's situation with Iran:

1. Iraq's president or PM are in the country, they haven't fled anywhere and they control most of Iraq.

2. Houthis are not comparable to IS terrorists in any way imaginable.

3. Iran didn't send its army or air force to Iraq, we just provided advisers and weapons.

4. Iraqi government has rules out any any ground intervention from foreign forces in fight against IS (including Iran).

5. Houthis are a legitimate Yemeni movement that has existed for hundreds of years, unlike ISIS which are a group of international savages gathered under one flag.

6. Most of Yemen's army is on the side of Houthis.

7. Millions of Yemenis support Houthis.

8. Nothing else is needed, you just showed me your mentality and logic. This is my last response to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Serpentine said:


> That was expected, as I said, you are the guy blindly supporting Saudis without even knowing what's happening on the ground.
> 
> Houthis gain ground against Yemen's al-Qaeda - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Ansar Allah vows to defeat al-Qaeda in Yemen - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Al Qaeda targets Houthi fighters in Yemeni port city - CNN.com
> 
> Houthi rebels seize province, clash with al-Qaeda in Yemen's Rada'a | Middle East Eye
> 
> Al Qaeda clashes with Houthi rebels in Yemen | The National
> 
> 
> And it was pretty lame and stupid to compare Iraq's situation with Iran:
> 
> 1. Iraq's president or PM are in the country, they haven't fled anywhere and they control most of Iraq.
> 
> 2. Houthis are not comparable to IS terrorists in any way imaginable.
> 
> 3. Iran didn't send its army or air force to Iraq, we just provided advisers and weapons.
> 
> 4. Iraqi government has rules out any any ground intervention from foreign forces in fight against IS (including Iran).
> 
> 5. Houthis are a legitimate Yemeni movement that has existed for hundreds of years, unlike ISIS which are a group of international savages gathered under one flag.
> 
> 6. Most of Yemen's army is on the side of Houthis.
> 
> 7. Millions of Yemenis support Houthis.
> 
> 8. Nothing else is needed, you just showed me your mentality and logic. This is my last response to you.


I think you didn't get me. I heard no reports of AQ clashing with hauties during the operation. If AQ,had been allied with GCCs then they could have been used to suppress huties during air campign.
Plus if you can't argue properly, don't blame others for that. There is no moral high ground in this ME conflict for anyone.


----------



## ChTahir

*Leaders of Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait obliquely referenced Iran earlier at the summit held in Egypt's Red Sea resort of Sharm el-Sheikh. They blamed the Persian country for meddling in the affairs of Arab nations, with Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi saying, without mentioning Iran by name, that it was "spreading its ailment in the body.*





*Saudi Press Agency, via Associated Press
News about Saudi Arabia, including commentary and archival articles published in The New York Times.*


----------



## Daneshmand

Muhammad Tahir Din said:


> *Leaders of Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait obliquely referenced Iran earlier at the summit held in Egypt's Red Sea resort of Sharm el-Sheikh. They blamed the Persian country for meddling in the affairs of Arab nations, with Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi saying, without mentioning Iran by name, that it was "spreading its ailment in the body.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi Press Agency, via Associated Press
> News about Saudi Arabia, including commentary and archival articles published in The New York Times.*



So rich from a Nawaz supporter (your avatar). But if Sissi did not name anyone, we can imagine he was referring to Saudis themselves.

At any rate, they are even afraid to name Iran. I guess this describes the situation:


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indos

Desert Fox said:


> This is something i have always been supportive of:
> 
> Indonesia, Malaysia, Bangladesh, Kazakhstan, and a few other neutral/non-middle eastern Islamic countries should intervene, even deploy 20-30,000 troops each to the war stricken areas of the Arab/Muslim world to put an end to all this sectarian bloodshed and help mediate peace between the warring factions. Unfortunately Pakistan can no longer be trusted for such a mission due to our tilt towards the GCC faction, especially after all of those news article about us sending troops to Saudi.
> 
> But i guess it will not happen any time soon.
> 
> Regarding the Houthis, i don't think these airstrikes will weaken them in the long run, rather the airstrikes will only feed the growing negative sentiments of the Yemeni people's towards the Saudis.
> 
> There could have been a political/diplomatic solution to the Houthi issue. Now this whole operation has just set another part of the Arab world in flames.



Peace keeping force of OIC is something that possible in the future, considering so many internal conflict that happens in the Middle East. During Cambodja peace process in 1990's, we deployed around 10.000 troops there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> Is that supposed to be a proof? Saudis don't even declare they have killed civilians (at least Israel does it sometimes when bombing Gaza), the only thing they do is automatically blaming Houthis for civilian casualties, like a parrot, while they send flowers from skies to refugee camps and factories.


*no no no you got it all wrong.. we blame iran and ali abdullah saleh. houthies are their tools only. 
houthies dont know how to oerate sam and ballistic missiles. iranians and ali saleh do. 
iran sent missiles to yemen just before the war. *



Serpentine said:


> Saudis are the aggressors, they don't have any right to be in Yemen to begin


*and you have the right to be in lebanon syria iraq and yemen ?! LOL 
any way whats bugging you so much ? from your writing i can say you are frustrated! 
its a matter between neighboring countries. between 2 arab states. chill its not your business. say your openion but dont get emotional. and cut down the BS. its getting too old. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rakan.SA said:


> and you have the right to be in lebanon syria iraq and yemen ?! LOL


Don't ask them you will be labeled sectarian, then they are only helping Uncle sam by killing some million Muslims in ME mostly sunnis.
Iraq Tikrit: looting and lawlessness follow recapture - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChTahir

Hatra is an ancient trading center and dates back to the Seleucid Empire (323-64 B.C.) and is believed to have withstood Roman invasions thanks to its high towers and thick walls. The city’s unique mix of Hellenistic and Roman architecture is a monument _“to the greatness of civilization,”_ according to UNESCO.








Screenshot from AP video



It is not completely clear just how much of the ancient city the militants have destroyed.

In March, an Iraqi tourism and antiques ministry official said it had received reports from employees in IS-controlled Mosul that historic sites in Hatra had been completely demolished.

A resident allegedly heard a powerful explosion and said IS had destroyed some of the larger buildings in Hatra, and had bulldozed others.


----------



## Zarvan

According to some reports Pakistan Navy is part of blockade in Yemen


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> According to some reports Pakistan Navy is part of blockade in Yemen


pakistan is officially in and operating. the first few days the pakistani flag wasnt there then as you can see in everyday brief the pakistani flag is behind the officer. its been there for 4 or 5 days now

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 4, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition forces, stressed today that when the coalition forces are formed due to political directives of the coalition states, they are fully aware of their responsibilities towards the Yemeni people and the security and safety in the region.

In today's daily briefing, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Brig. Asiri confirmed that "one of the most important of these responsibilities is the human side", pointing out that the newspapers and the media outlets dealt with, during the past few days, the issues of evacuating foreigners from Yemen and facilitating humanitarian assistance for the Yemeni people.

Brig. Asiri highlighted that the command already called, since the first day, all sides to communicate with the work teams and the official bodies in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the coalition states to facilitate their measurements (of evacuation).

--More
20:47 LOCAL TIME 17:47 GMT


There are logical reasons to facilitate relief works and foreigners' evacuation procedures, he said, confirming that these works don not interfere with other operations underway, at the same locations, consequently, it would not jeopardize them, however, these relief and evacuation works are verified to be sure that they are moving on the right path and being delivered to the pertinent people, not the terrorist groups, similarly and coincidently taking place to be sure that they are nationals not loyal to Houthi militia commanders.

These are normal measurements, as there was contacts with a number of countries which announced willingness to evacuee their nationals, systematically in co-ordination with the coalition command, pointing to the items echoed by the media outlets are not accurate, because of the lack of factual information, adding that the coalition command is proud and to its pleasure to provide media men with these information, he said.

Evacuation is taking place through coordination with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and other parties with interest, emphasizing that the coalition command constituted today a committee to accelerate the process for only recognized humanitarian organizations, to shut the door in the face of non-recognized ones, Assiri affirmed, asking media men to be in contact with this committee on the numbers shown, in addition to a dedicated email on the Ministry of Defense website, for online follow up of the process.

Task Teams at the ministry are in contact with legal as well as humanitarian authorities to be ascertained of carrying their missions, out, *Assiri confirmed, drawing the attention to the falsehood of news reported by some news agencies of hindrance of Red Cross missions, reiterating that its flights are running as set for Sunday and that there are no stalling, at all.* He made clear that some change has been made by the Red Cross, itself, related to shipments delivery, changing of spots and the stations departure of which the aircrafts will take off from.
-- More
22:52 LOCAL TIME 19:52 GMT 


Brig. Asiri said the foreigners who were evacuated since the* start of operations are from Russia, India, Algeria, Indonesia and Pakistan while there are still scheduled flights for tomorrow and after tomorrow for states and non-governmental organizations, UNICEF, China, Djibouti, Egypt and Sudan.'*

'The Red Cross will provide two relief aircraft heading for Yemen and the time of arrival was identified. *The requests of the United Nations, Germany, the European Union, Pakistan, Canada, Jordan and Iraq are under procedure either because they did not identify a point of the aircraft's arrival or do not specify a date of arrival,' Asiri added.*

Brig. Asiri stressed that some Arab countries desired to implement evacuation to Jazan Airport by land and from there to their states.

'The foreigners are to be evacuated to Jazan then a country determines an appropriate way to take them to their countries,' he added, calling upon countries and non-governmental organizations to respect and comply with the time set by the coalition forces in order to ensure evacuation process under safe circumstances.

*Brig. Asiri said 'we communicated with the Red Cross which specified a flight and time,' pointing out that the coalition is found only to serve and rescue the Yemeni people.*
Brig. Asiri stressed that the evacuation process has three goals, political until the circumstances are appropriate, military to be implemented in accordance with the safety of the aircrafts' crew and reaching to the right people, confirming that the Houthi militias at most of the time are disrupting action at the airports because they are controlling the airports until now.
--More
22:59 LOCAL TIME 19:59 GMT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Indos said:


> Peace keeping force of OIC is something that possible in the future, considering so many internal conflict that happens in the Middle East. During Cambodja peace process in 1990's, we deployed around 10.000 troops there.


OIC is effectively "Oh I See" total waste of an organization let alone having a force of her own.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ent-may-have-weapons-of-mass-destruction.html

By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Saturday, 4 April 2015
The spokesman of the Saudi-led coalition forces, did not rule out the possibility that former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh may be in possession of chemical weapons, according to the Saudi Press Agency.

Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said that Saleh is an unpredictable man from who any behavior can be expected to preserve his position.

Asiri made the remarks during a daily briefing session in Riyadh on the Saudi-led campaign in Yemen.

During the ninth daily brief, Asiri also said that if true, the Saudi-led coalition would, immediately, retaliate to protect Yemeni people.

He added that the coalition is taking utmost precautions and considering all the possibilities.

Violence has sharply escalated in Yemen following a Saudi-led air campaign launched on March 26 to stop an advance by Iranian-backed Houthi rebels that forced President Abedrabbu Mansour Hadi to flee to Saudi Arabia.

The United Nations is backing Hadi as Yemen’s legitimate leader in the face of the Houthi uprising that has plunged the poor Arab state deeper into chaos.

The Houthis and miltias of the deposed leader Saleh seized power in the capital Sanaa in February and last month advanced on the port city of Aden, Hadi’s stronghold, forcing him to go into exile.


----------



## Imran Khan

Al Bhatti said:


> April 04, 2015
> 
> 
> @Imran Khan is that you?


my style is james bond style


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ent-may-have-weapons-of-mass-destruction.html
> 
> By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
> Saturday, 4 April 2015
> The spokesman of the Saudi-led coalition forces, did not rule out the possibility that former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh may be in possession of chemical weapons, according to the Saudi Press Agency.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said that Saleh is an unpredictable man from who any behavior can be expected to preserve his position.
> 
> Asiri made the remarks during a daily briefing session in Riyadh on the Saudi-led campaign in Yemen.
> 
> During the ninth daily brief, Asiri also said that if true, the Saudi-led coalition would, immediately, retaliate to protect Yemeni people.
> 
> He added that the coalition is taking utmost precautions and considering all the possibilities.
> 
> Violence has sharply escalated in Yemen following a Saudi-led air campaign launched on March 26 to stop an advance by Iranian-backed Houthi rebels that forced President Abedrabbu Mansour Hadi to flee to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The United Nations is backing Hadi as Yemen’s legitimate leader in the face of the Houthi uprising that has plunged the poor Arab state deeper into chaos.
> 
> The Houthis and miltias of the deposed leader Saleh seized power in the capital Sanaa in February and last month advanced on the port city of Aden, Hadi’s stronghold, forcing him to go into exile.


Using the keyword "may" clearly show they are lying and they only want to have an escape route .when like Iraq everybody see lies .


----------



## Hindustani78

JEskandari said:


> Using the keyword "may" clearly show they are lying and they only want to have an escape route .when like Iraq everybody see lies .



Claims and counter claims are going on . 

Saudis have issued statement that may be there are chemical weapons and according to al-Barayemi said that the revolutionary forces found the chemical weapons and directly named Saudi Arabia and Turkey behind it.

Article is there on farsnews.


----------



## beast89

Rakan.SA said:


> pakistan is officially in and operating. the first few days the pakistani flag wasnt there then as you can see in everyday brief the pakistani flag is behind the officer. its been there for 4 or 5 days now
> View attachment 211722



Pakistan isn't involved at the moment there's still major discussions until the 6th of April and emphasises peace talks Daily Pakistan | Pakistan, Turkey back peaceful resolution of Yemen crisis . KSA did this to undermine Pakistan once again. In fact KSA was called out for this. So desperate of others to fight for your royals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## libertad

Al Bhatti said:


>


















This is where you learnt that sick sadistic practise. You two have alot in common nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Akasa

Awesome; does that mean the JF-17 may have a chance of seeing combat?


----------



## SBD-3

SinoSoldier said:


> Awesome; does that mean the JF-17 may have a chance of seeing combat?


Nops. If there is an involvement of Pakistan, it would most likely be confined to the Army deployment inside KSA. PAF sending assets may not be required as GCCs have already mounted ~150 air assets. However, things will clear up after the Joint session.


----------



## Akasa

SBD-3 said:


> Nops. If there is an involvement of Pakistan, it would most likely be confined to the Army deployment inside KSA. PAF sending assets may not be required as GCCs have already mounted ~150 air assets. However, things will clear up after the Joint session.



Thanks for clearing that confusion up; however, doesn't KSA also have sufficient ground assets they can deploy to the region? By the same token, wouldn't PAF's commitment also be a message of friendship it can send to the GCC?


----------



## SBD-3

SinoSoldier said:


> Thanks for clearing that confusion up; however, doesn't KSA also have sufficient ground assets they can deploy to the region? By the same token, wouldn't PAF's commitment also be a message of friendship it can send to the GCC?


I personally think they have. And the plan also seems to help Hadi's forces to maintain Aden while striking Hauties all around to weaken their military infrastructure. 150 planes are more than sufficient for 24/7 strikes on Hauties. PAF may send a some people but given the GCCs already has sufficient numbers on the ground, it would add little value.


----------



## Akasa

SBD-3 said:


> I personally think they have. And the plan also seems to help Hadi's forces to maintain Aden while striking Hauties all around to weaken their military infrastructure. 150 planes are more than sufficient for 24/7 strikes on Hauties. PAF may send a some people but given the GCCs already has sufficient numbers on the ground, it would add little value.



It (the military contribution) may not be much on a technical basis, but the symbolic undertones it brings would be dramatically conducive towards relations with the GCC and Sunnis in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

SinoSoldier said:


> It (the military contribution) may not be much on a technical basis, but the symbolic undertones it brings would be dramatically conducive towards relations with the GCC and Sunnis in general.


It might be. But in the end it rests with the military planners to do what they think is suitable.


----------



## Rakan.SA

libertad said:


> View attachment 211862
> 
> 
> View attachment 211863
> 
> 
> This is where you learnt that sick sadistic practise. You two have alot in common nowadays.


at least we dont kill civilians like them and like your army. 
and just before you get excited and show me civilian casualties in yemen. all those casualties are result of houthi and ali abdullah saleh bombing the cities randomly with mortar rounds. 
and regarding this pic. it was an emarati operation that had the name of the saudi border security who got killed. the whole operation is with his name including the emarati F-16. and they targeted weapon and missile storage. thats the video of the operation. so cut the crap. 

















beast89 said:


> Pakistan isn't involved at the moment there's still major discussions until the 6th of April and emphasises peace talks Daily Pakistan | Pakistan, Turkey back peaceful resolution of Yemen crisis . KSA did this to undermine Pakistan once again. In fact KSA was called out for this. So desperate of others to fight for your royals.


shush pakistan is in. and yes we are very very desperate. you are suppose to be happy that we are so desperate and weak why are you pissed ? you ppl are weird

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

India evacuates 1,200 nationals, also helps Bangladeshis, Pakistanis stuck in Yemen | Zee News

Last Updated: Sunday, April 5, 2015 - 04:23

New Delhi: India evacuated 439 of its citizens in Aden, carefully ferrying them in small batches onto the Indian Navy ship INS Mumbai that was anchored off the coast amidst heavy shelling.


Over 1,200 Indians were evacuated from Yemen on Saturday by air and by sea, adding to the around 1,000 Indians who have arrived back in India so far, the government said.

India has also helped pull out nationals from Bangladesh, Djibouti, Nepal, Pakistan and Uganda, tweeted External Affairs inistry spokesperson Syed Akbaruddin

He earlier said: “Even as we evacuated 1,800 of our citizens from Yemen we also helped some from Bangladesh, Djibouti, Nepal, Pakistan and Uganda so far.”

He added that in the morning 322 Indians were evacuated by air from Yemen, while more than 370 nationals were pulled out by sea in the afternoon.

Over 300 Indian evacuated from Yemen are to reach Kochi late on Saturday.

He said 978 Indians were evacuated in the last four days. The figure did not include the Indians who were expected to land in Kochi late on Saturday.

Two Indian Air Force flights carrying 334 Indian nationals evacuated from Yemen had landed in Mumbai on Friday night.

A total of 330 Indians had arrived on an Air India flight in Kochi early on Saturday.

Yemen has been engulfed in strife, as Shia Houthi rebels continued their advance against exiled president Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi's loyalists who are being supported by Saudi Arabia-led air strikes.

With the violence increasing, India on Friday stepped up its evacuation. India began evacuating its nationals by air from Sana'a as two Air India flights took off with 351 Indians to Djibouti.

(With Agency Inputs)


----------



## Hindustani78

Shia rebels free more than 300 prisoners in the southern city of Dhale - The Hindu
Shia rebels freed more than 300 prisoners in the southern city of Dhale, Yemeni security officials said, s the rebels fought pitched battles with supporters of the country’s beleaguered President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi in the southern port city of Aden.

The Shia rebels, known as Huthis, have been trying to take control of Dhale in order to open up a corridor to Aden, a stronghold for Hadi loyalists. Since their advance began last year, the Huthis have overrun Yemen’s capital, Sana’a, and several provinces, forcing Mr. Hadi to flee the country.

The officials said that after the Huthi fighters took control of Dhale’s central prison, they gave inmates a choice between joining their ranks and remaining incarcerated.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Pakistan isn't involved at the moment there's still major discussions until the 6th of April and emphasises peace talks Daily Pakistan | Pakistan, Turkey back peaceful resolution of Yemen crisis . KSA did this to undermine Pakistan once again. In fact KSA was called out for this. So desperate of others to fight for your royals.


It will be more fun when your parliament vote in favor of Saudi Arabia. This will definitely prove that your likes are indeed a minority in Pakistan as the parliaments are representatives of Pakistani people. Let's see..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

It seems the Houthis are back in Aden, after being pushed back yesterday,
_
(Reuters) - Yemen's Houthi militiamen, supported by army units, gained ground in the southern city of Aden on Sunday, pushing back loyalists of the Saudi-backed President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi._


----------



## Devil Soul

*Saudi to raze empty villages on Yemen border: report*
Last Updated On *05 April,2015* About 3 minutes ago
RIYADH (AFP) - Saudi Arabia will raze 96 deserted border villages to prevent their use by infiltrators from neighbouring Yemen, where the kingdom is leading air strikes on rebels, a report said Sunday.

Ten villages have already been demolished since a Saudi-led military coalition began air strikes on Shiite Huthi rebels on March 26, the Saudi-owned Al-Hayat newspaper reported.

It cited the border guard chief in the area, Hassan Aqili, as saying that the move was to prevent the empty houses from turning into "a safe haven for traffickers and infiltrators".

The 15,000 inhabitants were resettled following a 2009-2010 conflict that saw Huthi rebels cross into Saudi Arabia from their stronghold in northern Yemen.

The same rebels forced Yemeni President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi to flee the country to Saudi Arabia last month as they swept towards his southern refuge in Aden after seizing power in the capital.

Three Saudi border guards have been shot dead by gunfire from within Yemen since Riyadh launched air raids against the Iran-backed rebels.


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It will be more fun when your parliament vote in favor of Saudi Arabia. This will definitely prove that your likes are indeed a minority in Pakistan as the parliaments are representatives of Pakistani people. Let's see..



Vast majority of Pakistanis are against this and so are all the opposition political parties something which is alien to Jordan and KSA. Your mess you sort it out. Blackpigeon words can't describe your ignorance, you make yourself look bad with each post.

“The government has been taken aback by the unprecedented public and media pressure against joining the Yemen war. Moreover, the meeting was briefed that the media pressure was so enormous that even the right-wing religious outfits were also reluctant in supporting the government in this regard,

Pakistan to sit on the fence for now | Pakistan Today

Words from a respected journalist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584668688932044801


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Vast majority of *Pakistanis *are against this and so are all the opposition political parties something which is alien to Jordan and KSA. Your mess you sort it out. Blackpigeon words can't describe your ignorance, you make yourself look bad with each post.
> 
> “The government has been taken aback by the unprecedented public and media pressure against joining the Yemen war. Moreover, the meeting was briefed that the media pressure was so enormous that even the right-wing religious outfits were also reluctant in supporting the government in this regard,
> 
> Pakistan to sit on the fence for now | Pakistan Today
> 
> Words from a respected journalist
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584668688932044801


I don't believe you. The only way here to believe you is to replace the word "Pakistanis" with "Iranians". Anyway, as I told you, we will see if the representatives of Pakistani people will be with or against Decisive Storm.

*Arabs in Ahwaz, Iran, chant for Decisive Storm and king Salman:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

I guess that's another Al Arabiya news that only Al Arabiya reports and no other reputable media in the world knows about it.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Arabia has documented more than 600 cases of Houthi incursions along the Saudi-Yemeni border since the beginning of Operation Decisive Storm until Friday.

Despite the difficult terrain, there is night surveillance by Border Guard. This surveillance enables the Saudis to use appropriate force to attack the Houthi positions and prevent incursions into Saudi territory.

Brig. Gen. Ahmad Al-Assiri, consultant at the minister of defense’s office, said that coalition forces had attacked the Houthis south of the Saudi border since the start of the military operation.

Lt. Hassan Aqeeli, head of the Border Guard in Jazan, said there were three methods of border surveillance. One is using surveillance towers. There is mobile surveillance carried out by special vehicles in certain areas and there are instruments carried by soldiers as they move around.

Aqeeli said the systems provided the Border Guard with the ability to monitor movements on both sides of the border and gave soldiers the means to detect any incursion.

“The Border Guard are on duty 24/7 in very rough and difficult terrain,” he added.

****************
UAE fighter pilots wrote Sulieman Al-Maliki’s name on their jets before carrying out the airstrike. — Photo courtesy: WAM




A statement by UAE press agency WAM described the airstrike as “successful” as fighter jets struck a *surface-to-air missile base and a radar site in Maarib* and returned to their bases safely.

Abu Dhabi, 3rd April, 2015 (WAM) -- UAE fighter jets today launched a successful airstrike against a number of Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen.

The airstrike was dubbed Al Maliki operation in memory of Sulieman bin Ali Al Harazi Al Maliki, the first Saudi soldier killed in the Operation Decisive Storm as part of Saudi-led Arab coalition of ten nations to reinstate legitimacy in Yemen.














Last updated: Saturday, April 04, 2015 10:45 PM







A Yemeni supporter of the Saudi-led coalition’s Operation Decisive Storm against the Houthi rebels in Yemen carries a portrait of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman during a demonstration against the Houthi rebels in the southwestern city of Taiz on Saturday. — AFP


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen rebel attack forces Aden TV off air | Zee News

Aden: Yemeni rebels fired mortar rounds Sunday at a television station loyal to President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi in the southern city of Aden, forcing it off the air, an official said.

The Aden TV building was "damaged but there were no casualties", the official at the government-run channel told AFP.

The attack came as battles raged between rebel forces and pro-Hadi militia in the Aden districts of Mualla and Qalwa`a, leaving at least five civilians dead and 14 wounded, according to the city`s health department director Al-Kheder Lassouar.

"There are children among the wounded," he said.

The Iran-backed rebels gained ground Sunday in Aden, which is among the last remaining footholds of Hadi supporters, even as a Riyadh-led coalition pounded their positions across Yemen.

Hadi took refuge in Aden after the Shiite Huthi rebels seized power in the capital Sanaa in February, but he fled to Saudi Arabia last month as the rebels approached the port city.

AFP


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## K-Xeroid

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It will be more fun when your parliament vote in favor of Saudi Arabia. This will definitely prove that your likes are indeed a minority in Pakistan as the parliaments are representatives of Pakistani people. Let's see..


Don't expect open support from Pakistan , We are feared and too cautious nation now, you are expecting so much from wrong country. Parliament will give diplomatic statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

K-Xeroid said:


> Don't expect open support from Pakistan , We are feared and too cautious nation now, you are expecting so much from wrong country. Parliament will give diplomatic statement.


We are already part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

impoverished houthis keep whooping *** Houthis capture government headquarters in Yemen's Aden | Middle East Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

K-Xeroid said:


> Don't expect open support from Pakistan , We are feared and too cautious nation now, you are expecting so much from wrong country. Parliament will give diplomatic statement.


I don't mean military support. I was just challenging @beast89 that Pakistanis stand with us, it's more of a moral support rather than military or political which don't need at all. Involved Arab countries are more than enough to do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Involved Arab countries are more than enough to do the job.






Yemen's Houthi militia gain ground in Aden | World news | The Guardian


*Iran-allied group push back loyalist of President Hadi in key port city despite 11-day nationwide bombing campaign by Saudi-led coalition*




_Loyalist hold a position during fighting with Shia Houthi rebels in the Mansura district of Aden. Photograph: Saleh al-Obeidi/AFP/Getty Images_
Reuters in Aden

Yemen’s Houthi militia, supported by army units, have gained ground in the southern city of Aden, pushing back loyalists of the Saudi-backed President Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

On Sunday, residents took refuge in their homes and reported hearing sporadic gunfire and blasts of rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs). One witness said they saw a Houthi tank in the central Mualla district, which sits astride Aden’s main commercial port.

Houthi forces have inched forward in street-fighting in the city despite an 11-day nationwide bombing campaign by a Saudi-led coalition. That campaign is aimed at halting the Iran-allied group and protecting Hadi’s last bastion of support in the country.

Saudi planes airdropped weapons to Hadi’s armed supporters in Aden area on Friday, helping them temporarily beat back Houthi advances.

The crates of light weapons, telecommunications equipment and RPGs were parachuted into the city’s Tawahi district, on the far end of the Aden peninsula which is still held by Hadi loyalists, fighters told Reuters.

Saudi Arabia has said defending Aden’s government is a major objective in its mission and Hadi’s administration has called for foreign ground troops to intervene.

Adel al-Jubeir, Saudi ambassador to the US, said sending ground troops remained “on the table” and the operation’s spokesman, Brig Gen Ahmed Asseri, declined to comment on media reports that Saudi special forces were in Aden.

In six months of fighting, the Shia Muslim Houthis have seized much northern and central Yemen. But they have faced stiff resistance in the Sunni south, raising fears of a sectarian civil war.

In the city of Lawdar about 125 miles (200km) east of Aden, 10 Houthi fighters and allied soldiers were killed in clashes on Sunday during which four local tribesmen also died, residents said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't mean military support. I was just challenging @beast89 that Pakistanis stand with us, it's more of a moral support rather than military or political which don't need at all. Involved Arab countries are more than enough to do the job.



Blackpigeon the expert of Pakistan. That's why the media and opposition is extorting its influence. Stick to your fat king mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

again stay away from wars of your masters .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Blackpigeon the expert of Pakistan


Don't be too hasty. I haven't claimed anything yet. We will both see what the representatives of Pakistani people will say.



Daneshmand said:


> Yemen's Houthi militia gain ground in Aden | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> *Iran-allied group push back loyalist of President Hadi in key port city despite 11-day nationwide bombing campaign by Saudi-led coalition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Loyalist hold a position during fighting with Shia Houthi rebels in the Mansura district of Aden. Photograph: Saleh al-Obeidi/AFP/Getty Images_
> Reuters in Aden
> 
> Yemen’s Houthi militia, supported by army units, have gained ground in the southern city of Aden, pushing back loyalists of the Saudi-backed President Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi.
> 
> On Sunday, residents took refuge in their homes and reported hearing sporadic gunfire and blasts of rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs). One witness said they saw a Houthi tank in the central Mualla district, which sits astride Aden’s main commercial port.
> 
> Houthi forces have inched forward in street-fighting in the city despite an 11-day nationwide bombing campaign by a Saudi-led coalition. That campaign is aimed at halting the Iran-allied group and protecting Hadi’s last bastion of support in the country.
> 
> Saudi planes airdropped weapons to Hadi’s armed supporters in Aden area on Friday, helping them temporarily beat back Houthi advances.
> 
> The crates of light weapons, telecommunications equipment and RPGs were parachuted into the city’s Tawahi district, on the far end of the Aden peninsula which is still held by Hadi loyalists, fighters told Reuters.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has said defending Aden’s government is a major objective in its mission and Hadi’s administration has called for foreign ground troops to intervene.
> 
> Adel al-Jubeir, Saudi ambassador to the US, said sending ground troops remained “on the table” and the operation’s spokesman, Brig Gen Ahmed Asseri, declined to comment on media reports that Saudi special forces were in Aden.
> 
> In six months of fighting, the Shia Muslim Houthis have seized much northern and central Yemen. But they have faced stiff resistance in the Sunni south, raising fears of a sectarian civil war.
> 
> In the city of Lawdar about 125 miles (200km) east of Aden, 10 Houthi fighters and allied soldiers were killed in clashes on Sunday during which four local tribesmen also died, residents said.


It's the same as capturing the presidential palace, they couldn't keep it for more than few hours. They will capture buildings here or there for only media show to keep the little pride they still have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't be too hasty. I haven't claimed anything yet. We will both see what the representatives of Pakistani people will say.


even they have no right to do so . if they do it its mean chaos and risk of sectarian war in Pakistan . we give them vote for make better pakistan not yemen or KSA .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Imran Khan said:


> even they have no right to do so . if they do it its mean chaos and risk of sectarian war in Pakistan . we give them vote for make better pakistan not yemen or KSA .


Again, they decide not me or you.


----------



## SOHEIL

decisive fart !!!


----------



## Imran Khan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Again, they decide not me or you.


bro as i remember we are democratic country not kingdom .


----------



## Serpentine

Mighty Saudi air force targeted trucks carrying wheat and food, as if Yemenis aren't already suffering from lack of food.
















Saudi stronkk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Serpentine said:


> Mighty Saudi air force targeted trucks carrying wheat and food, as if Yemenis aren't already suffering from lack of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi stronkk.


pilots may mistook it weapons loaded convoy


----------



## Armstrong

It really is something to see the Saudis and Iranians fighting with each other; reminds me of a class of Kindergarteners I had to once teach ! 

If only the both of them could just learn to behave themselves for a few decades ! 

Ahhhh where are Shah Faisal and Reza Shah when you need them ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Imran Khan said:


> bro as i remember we are democratic country not kingdom .


That's exactly what I'm saying for the 5th time, Pakistani representatives decide that unless you think you are the representative of all Pakistanis. As you yourself know, the coalition doesn't need other countries military help, the coalition already have far more firepower than it's needed. However, the coalition need moral support to give it the desired legitimacy. Pakistan can be neutral of course and that may not affect the operation much but don't expect any help when you need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Armstrong said:


> It really is something to see the Saudis and Iranians fighting with each other; reminds me of a class of Kindergarteners I had to once teach !
> 
> If only the both of them could just learn to behave themselves for a few decades !
> 
> Ahhhh where are Shah Faisal and Reza Shah when you need them ?



How is Iran fighting the Saudis? Did Iran send planes to air strike jeddah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying for the 5th time, Pakistani representatives decide that unless you think you are the representative of all Pakistanis. As you yourself know, the coalition doesn't need other countries military help, the coalition already have far more firepower than it's needed. However, the coalition need moral support to give it the desired legitimacy. Pakistan can be neutral of course and that may not affect the operation much but don't expect any help when you need it.



I speak for all Pakistanis ! 

Even if you want my moral support I expect to be invited to Amman, given a tour of the city, have Jordanian's finest cuisines served and get to see you used as a punching bag by some Jordanian female special forces operative ! 



Madali said:


> How is Iran fighting the Saudis? Did Iran send planes to air strike jeddah?



From Iraq to Lebanon to Syria - You both have been slugging it out with each other and in the process tearing apart the social fabric of the Muslim World with your Sunni-Shia bull sh*t ! I won't be surprised if the reports of Iranians supporting the Houthis turn out to be true.


----------



## Imran Khan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying for the 5th time, Pakistani representatives decide that unless you think you are the representative of all Pakistanis. As you yourself know, the coalition doesn't need other countries military help, the coalition already have far more firepower than it's needed. However, the coalition need moral support to give it the desired legitimacy. Pakistan can be neutral of course and that may not affect the operation much but don't expect any help when you need it.


that is what i love to say no more help from outside live in peace and solve the problems in pakistan . outside help always cause problems sir.yes sure Arabs can fight each other and they are capable of but Pakistan must not even do moral support to any side just we need Pakistan shut her ears eyes and tongue once forever .



Madali said:


> How is Iran fighting the Saudis? Did Iran send planes to air strike jeddah?


its 2015 and both of you made Iraq - Syria - Lebanon - and Yemen your play ground . no one is saint here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> I speak for all Pakistanis !


All hail your highness..


Armstrong said:


> Even if you want my moral support I expect to be invited to Amman, given a tour of the city, have Jordanian's finest cuisines served and get to see you used as a punching bag by some Jordanian female special forces operative !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Armstrong said:


> From Iraq to Lebanon to Syria - You both have been slugging it out with each other and in the process tearing apart the social fabric of the Muslim World with your Sunni-Shia bull sh*t ! I won't be surprised if the reports of Iranians supporting the Houthis turn out to be true.



Dude, they joined hands with Saddam and attacked Iran causing alot of bloodshed. They invited Americans to the region and helped America to shoot down an Iranian airliner.

Iran is just defending itself against Takfiri filth. Nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Daneshmand said:


> Dude, they joined hands with Saddam and attacked Iran causing alot of bloodshed. They invited Americans to the region and helped America to shoot down an Iranian airliner.
> 
> Iran is just defending itself. Nothing more.



If only things were that simple; there is an old saying in my language 'it takes two hands to clap' ! 

The point I am trying to make is that now its high time to stop this; to hell with who started what....just sit down with each other as mature countries and realize that at the end of the day you're both Muslim countries and this needless vendetta against each other must stop because it is not healthy for you guys or the rest of us who are caught in the midst of this turf war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Daneshmand

Armstrong said:


> If only things were that simple; there is an old saying in my language 'it takes two hands to clap' !
> 
> The point I am trying to make is that now its high time to stop this; to hell with who started what....just sit down with each other as mature countries and realize that at the end of the day you're both Muslim countries and this needless vendetta against each other must stop because it is not healthy for you guys or the rest of us who are caught in the midst of this turf war.



I guess you have been out of touch with recent history for a while. 

Takfiris do not even recognize Iran as a Muslim country. It is them who has started it all. Now it is upto them to stop it as well.

The same is the case with Tafiris fighting Pakistanis inside Pakistan. It is a fight brought to you. Now, you have no choice but to fight it or to submit to it. Because Takfiris will never stop. 

Iran will not submit. This much is sure. Whether you want to, is your business. 

Takfiris by definition are expansionists. Since their ideology is based on rejecting the right of the others to breath.


----------



## Armstrong

Daneshmand said:


> I guess you have been out of touch with recent history for a while.
> 
> Takfiris do not even recognize Iran as a Muslim country. It is them who has started it all. Now it is upto them to stop it as well.
> 
> The same is the case with Tafiris fighting Pakistanis inside Pakistan. It is a fight brought to you. Now, you have no choice but to fight it or to submit to it. Because Takfiris will never stop.
> 
> Iran will not submit. This much is sure. Whether you want to, is your business.
> 
> Takfiris by definition are expansionists. Since their ideology is based on rejecting the right of the others to breath.



Than by all means continue fighting; do your thing and let them do their thing and let us all burn in the stupidity of it all. And perhaps when enough Sunnis and Shias have died you'd both realize that Qadsiya happened many centuries ago and there was little point in reliving it again and again and again.


----------



## Daneshmand

Armstrong said:


> Than by all means continue fighting; do your thing and let them do their thing and let us all burn in the stupidity of it all. And perhaps when enough Sunnis and Shias have died you'd both realize that Qadsiya happened many centuries ago and there was little point in reliving it again and again and again.



Well, that is it. Iran is not going to lie down and submit to Saudi American hegemony of Muslim world. It is not going to happen. 

And at least on the face of it, Pakistani military is also non-accepting of Takfiris taking over Pakistan. That is why they are fighting them. Now, you can also stop fighting with Takfiris and submit to their demands both inside Pakistan and outside of Pakistan. But I do not see you doing it.

For your preaching to be effective, you must first apply it to yourself.


----------



## Armstrong

Daneshmand said:


> Well, that is it. Iran is not going to lie down and submit to Saudi American hegemony of Muslim world. It is not going to happen.
> 
> And at least on the face of it, Pakistani military is also non-accepting of Takfiris taking over Pakistan. That is why they are fighting them. Now, you can also stop fighting with Takfiris and submit to their demands both inside Pakistan and outside of Pakistan. But I do not see you doing it.
> 
> For your preaching to be effective, you must first apply it to yourself.



If I honestly believed that Iran was the victim here I would've preached you to continue on fighting; it is precisely because I know that it isn't so is because I'd implore both sides to stop this slaughter of each other by supporting proxies of your own choice and exporting your own ideologies to every corner of the Muslim world.


----------



## Daneshmand

Armstrong said:


> If I honestly believed that Iran was the victim here I would've preached you to continue on fighting; it is precisely because I know that it isn't so is because I'd implore both sides to stop this slaughter of each other by supporting proxies of your own choice and exporting your own ideologies to every corner of the Muslim world.



Well, Iran never expected of you to take sides. Iran never asked for your help on the issue either. Pakistan is not also a victim in its fight against Takfiris. But Pakistan is fighting Muslims on its own land, since failure to do so, means the end of Pakistan.

It is easy to take "moral" high ground and preach. Reality is different. When Pakistan Air Force is dropping bombs on its own territory, do you think the mission planners, the pilots and the ground tech loading those bombs are enjoying it? They are doing it because, Pakistan is fighting for its survival against a hegemonic ideology threatening the existence of Pakistan. Similarly, Iran is doing what it must in order to keep this filth out of its borders. By barricading the filth faraway and neutralizing the threats before they reach Iran's borders.

The Saddam aggression against Iran supported by Takfiris, taught Iranians many lessons. One of those is, that it is better to fight a war on enemy's turf than on Iran's borders or inside Iran. Another lesson was, no body comes to your help when you need it most. And yet another lesson, that there can be no negotiation when the other side does not want it.


----------



## SBD-3

beast89 said:


> Words from a respected journalist
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584668688932044801


OMG! this is so unique an information 1956? 1977? and 1999? never knew this one! leaving aside the reasons for those military coups (which is a separate discussion) it make me amazed that a Shia supporting democracy when Shias in Pakistan have historically sided with unconstitutional measures. Quite a change of heart I must say. So would KSA helping indo Pak wars of 1965 and 1971 be counted as a support for the coup? or collaborating in Afghanistan with Zia be considered a support for the coup? or mediating between Nawaz and Musharraf be considered a support of coup?


----------



## Armstrong

Daneshmand said:


> Well, Iran never expected of you to take sides. Iran never asked for your help on the issue either. Pakistan is not also a victim in its fight against Takfiris. But Pakistan is fighting Muslims on its own land, since failure to do so, means the end of Pakistan.
> 
> It is easy to take "moral" high ground and preach. Reality is different. When Pakistan Air Force is dropping bombs on its own territory, do you think the mission planners, the pilots and the ground tech loading those bombs are enjoying it? They are doing it because, Pakistan is fighting for its survival against a hegemonic ideology threatening the existence of Pakistan. Similarly, Iran is doing what it must in order to keep this filth out of its borders. By barricading the filth faraway and neutralizing the threats before they reach Iran's borders.
> 
> The Saddam aggression against Iran supported by Takfiris, taught Iranians many lessons. One of those is, that it is better to fight a war on enemy's turf than on Iran's borders or inside Iran. Another lesson was, no body comes to your help when you need it most. And yet another lesson, that there can be no negotiation when the other side does not want it.



You know whats funny I bet the Saudis say the exact same things about you ! 

But I get your point so there is very little point in continuing on with this conversation.


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan should enjoy and relax to drink chai and laugh at those clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Armstrong said:


> You know whats funny I bet the Saudis say the exact same things about you !
> 
> But I get your point so there is very little point in continuing on with this conversation.



Saudis can say whatever they want. It was not Iran with US help, that supported Saddam to attack Saudi Arabia and kill/maim a million Saudis. 

Yes, I agree, there is no point in continuing this discussion. Specially when both Iran and Pakistan are at a war with the same ideology and mindset. The rest is moot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Armstrong said:


> You know whats funny I bet the Saudis say the exact same things about you !
> 
> But I get your point so there is very little point in continuing on with this conversation.


You know, Mullahs always blame Ayatullahs and vice versa I bet they would spark a sectarian war in afterlives trying to take control of the hell from eachother...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

SBD-3 said:


> You know, Mullahs always blame Ayatullahs and vice versa I bet they would spark a sectarian war in afterlives trying to take control of the hell from eachother...


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 5, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition forces, stressed today that the situation in the city of Aden is reassuring despite that the Houthi militia is still terrifying the people through random shooting.

Furthermore, they started today to cut off water and electricity supplies in some Aden districts, he announced.
In today's daily briefing, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Brig. Asiri said the Houthi militias managed to establish special command centers inside residential districts and hotels to attract the coalition forces to hit them inside such facilities and cause civilian casualties, saying that work is underway to verify this information, and pinpoint those sites prior to taking the appropriate measures.

He said the coalition forces are continuing volleying military items to support the popular committees to face the militias.
-- More
*22:26 LOCAL TIME 19:26 GMT *


Giving an account on the evacuation operations and humanitarian relief works in Yemen, Asiri said nobody showed up to the flight prepared for the Red Cross personnel to depart from Yemen at 9 o'clock this morning with news that the Red Cross has requested the Ministry of Defense to change the plane and postpone the flight to an indefinite date. He added that the flight assigned to pick Egyptian dependants was also postponed due to shortage of seats of the plane, no new schedule was announced, he added. On the other hand, *the Houthi militias, who control Sanaa airport, denied departure for Sudanese dependants, Asiri stated.*

In this regard, he confirmed that the coalition forces are keen on the safety of air crews who go to Yemen to help evacuate the stranded foreigners. Contacts are underway between the Command of the Evacuation Operations, which was appointed by the Determination storm operation and those concerned inside Yemen to guarantee safe lifting of foreigners.

On the other hand, air operations are still going to achieve the set goals, he said, noting that they targeted yesterday military sites, ammunition and arms stores controlled by the Houthi militias.

Asiri said the* land forces and the border guard have silenced the trenches digging operation by Houthi militias in the vicinity of Saudi border* while the* navy is keeping a vigilant eye on the Yemeni ports traffic, culminated by foiling an attempt to seize the port of Aden.*
--More
22:49 LOCAL TIME 19:49 GMT

*****************
Dozens killed in fighting near Yemen's Aden port| Reuters
Houthi fighters and allied army units clashed with local militias in the southern Yemeni city of Aden on Sunday, and eyewitnesses said gun battles and heavy shelling ripped through a downtown district near the city's port.

The Houthi forces have been battling to take Aden, a last foothold of fighters loyal to Saudi-backed President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, advancing to the city center despite 11 days of air strikes by a Saudi-led coalition of mainly Gulf air forces.

Sunni Muslim Saudi Arabia launched the air strikes on March 26 in an attempt to turn back the Iran-allied Shi'ite Houthis, who already control Yemen's capital Sanaa, and restore some of Hadi's crumbling authority.

The air and sea campaign has targeted Houthi convoys, missiles and weapons stores and cut off any possible outside reinforcements - although the Houthis deny Saudi accusations that they are armed by Tehran.

People dig graves for the victims of an air strike in Okash village near Sanaa._ Photo: REUTERS_









**********************

Yemen's Houthis ready for talks if air strikes stop: senior member| Reuters
Yemen's Houthis are ready to sit down for peace talks as long as a Saudi-led air campaign is halted and the negotiations are overseen by "non-aggressive" parties, a senior Houthi member said.

Saleh al-Sammad, who was an adviser to President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi, also told Reuters in emailed answers that Yemenis reject the return of Hadi, who escaped to Saudi Arabia after Shi'ite Houthi fighters edged closer to his southern base of Aden last month.

Warplanes and ships from a Saudi-led coalition have been bombing the Iran-allied Houthi forces for 11 days, saying they are trying drive back the Houthis and restore Hadi. U.N. brokered peace talks in the preceding weeks between Hadi and the Houthis had failed.

"We still stand by our position on dialogue and we demand its continuation despite everything that has happened, on the basis of respect and acknowledging the other," Sammad said.

"We have no conditions except a halt to the aggression and sitting on the dialogue table within a specific time period ... and any international or regional parties that have no aggressive positions towards the Yemeni people can oversee the dialogue," Sammad said, without specifying who they might be.

Sammad added that he wanted the dialogue sessions aired to the Yemeni people "so that they can know who is the obstructer".

Saudi Arabia's King Salman was quoted as saying on Monday that the kingdom was also ready for a political meeting of Yemeni parties, under the auspices of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC). Five out of the six GCC member states are part of the military coalition bombing which is bombing the Houthis.

Tribesmen stand on a military vehicle they took from an army base in Shihr city of Yemen's eastern Hadramawt province


----------



## Madali

------
*At least 30 people were injured on Sunday in Saudi Arabia’s Eastern Province, as government forces clashed with locals, according to activists who said the assault was an attempt to quell calls for protests against military intervention in Yemen.*

Residents of the oil rich but poverty stricken province told MEE “hundreds” of armoured security vehicles stormed Awamiyah village at 330pm (1230 GMT) on Sunday.

*“From 4pm until 9pm the gunfire didn’t stop,” said Mohammed al-Saeedi, activist and Awamiyah resident. “Security forces shot randomly at people’s homes, arrested a lot of people, and closed all but one of the roads leading in and out of the village.”

“It is like a war here – we are under siege.”*

Gunfire seemingly from security forces could be heard amid shouts of “Allahu Akbar” (God is Great) – shouted out of fear by locals - in footage sent to MEE, which also included images of cars and homes on fire across the village of some 25,500 people.

Some armed local residents fired at security forces, leading to running battles throughout the afternoon. While gunfire had stopped by 9pm (1800 GMT) locals reported that armoured vehicles were still scouring the village seeking out more people to arrest.

The number of people detained is as yet unknown and the total number of those injured – including potential casualties – has not been confirmed.

*The Eastern Province of Saudi Arabia is home to the country’s Shiite minority – who make up 10 to 15 percent of the kingdom’s 29 million population. Locals say the government discriminate against them in employment and education among other areas, which has led to sporadic protests since 2011 that have been brutally put down by security forces leading to tens of people being killed.*

Authorities have repeatedly denied accusations of discrimination and claimed they are fighting an illegal – and armed – uprising against the government.

The latest round of clashes in Awamiyah on Sunday came after calls in the province for protests against Saudi Arabia’s military intervention in Yemen, where Riyadh is battling to push back Shiite Houthi rebels who have expanded their powerbase and forced the sitting president into exile.

Local resident Saeedi told MEE that on Friday the community were planning to hold an anti-war protest but cancelled after receiving information that the security forces would break it up.

“The protest was cancelled because we were told to be careful and that if we rallied they [the security forces] would kill everyone,” he said.

Human rights activists warned that no dissent would be tolerated in Saudi Arabia against the military intervention in Yemen.

“The war in Yemen will be used by Saudi authorities to justify a hardened crackdown at home,” said Yahya Assiri, head of the UK-based Al Qst human rights organisation.
*
“It is very difficult for people in Saudi Arabia to criticise the war, human rights violations, or defend victims of the crackdown. Those who do risk being arrested and later exposed to maltreatment in prison.”*

Awamiyah resident Saeedi said the province has been quiet recently and he accused the security forces of attempting to stoke the flames of conflict with locals.

“Nobody in Qatif has protested against the government for a long time,” he said.

“But the government has come here to try and make a problem – to force people to react.”

There has been no official statement by authorities on the Awamiyah clashes.


- See more at: Security forces raid Saudi Arabia's Eastern Province to stop anti-Yemen war protests | Middle East Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

@Rakan.SA 

You may like poetry and Shylaat : 

Listen to this by prince Khalid Al-Faisal :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

In response to a question on whether all or any of the Coalition forces,* the Yemeni Government or the Army has composed a clear mechanism to shelter whoever wants to surrender alone or with his family or to guarantee the safety of his family behind him*, Asiri said the Yemeni arm-holders inside Yemen know each other to the extent that nobody could confuse surrendering to the wrong point and jeopardize himself or expose his family to danger. There are distinct lines and identities between the popular committees, *the Yemeni army, and the Houthi militias and anybody is in contact with his unit, so if he wants to spilt, he could easily swim the way to the other shore*, Asiri said, adding that for whoever plans to give up, the military units supportive to the legitimacy are available and he will be welcome.

Asked why fighting is still raging in Aden by the Houthi militias and their supporters, Asiri said that before the operation started, the Houthi militias were controlling most cities and some Yemeni army camps, noting that the tactics of militiaâ€™s everywhere manage to demonstrate exaggerated might on the media in the first days of the fighting. In the most recent exposure of power,* they resorted to cutting water and power supplies in Aden where the regular groups don't possess heavy equipment, Asiri added.*

He said the Coalition forces are supporting them with information, equipment and logistics, hoping that within days they will control most cities. He expressed confidence that the coalition forces would completely kill the Houthi endeavor to reach Aden port, a step that would guarantee that the Houthi militias could not have access to any kind of supplies or new supportive forces.
*--More
23:17 LOCAL TIME 20:17 GMT *

On using of coalition forces of Omani airspace to conduct their operations, Brig. Gen. *Asiri disclosed that the coalition forces are in full control of the whole Yemeni airspace round the clock and that there are no need*, consequently, for an airspace of another country, he disclosed, adding that there are a traffic of entry and exit between Oman and Yemen, for Oman is in charge of its border and airspace.

Answering a question about forming a unifying front for all armed outfits and people's committees loyal to the legitimacy, to assist in concentrating work to achieve the objective of the operation, as prompt as possible, he emphasized that the reference of resistance is the legitimate Yemeni government led by his Excellency President Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi.

Asiri commented on the conflicting naming of People's Committees by the two quarrelling parties, the loyalist and the Houthis, as well, he uttered that the term People's Committees is widely agreed upon to refer to those who are defending the Yemeni people against the acts of those militias, ascribing the attempt to snatch the term by the Houthis to the effective role played by them, on the ground, to defend the Yemeni people.*
-- more
23:30 LOCAL TIME 20:30 GMT *

He warded off doubts that volleyed arms meant to reach their legitimate destination might mistakenly fall in the hands of Houthis as the coalition forces are keen to pinpoint their targets. However, he could not rule out the assumption, confirming that so far the results are positive, without any mistake on the ground.

Asked whether it is time to use helicopters and drones to provide support for the land forces on the ground, particularly in the areas where the Houthi defenses have been wiped out, Asiri said such possibilities are on schedule but they will be enforced after verifying the clearance of a specific area and after receiving confirmation from the popular committees and Yemeni army. He underlined the fact that the operation is going as scheduled and that such proposed action is now premature unless the land is purified.

Asked whether there is any specific condition to provide support for any popular committee in Yemen that is ready to fight the Houthi similar to the support being dropped to those in Aden, Asiri said the coalition forces provide support to whoever wishes to defend Yemen's security and stability and safety of its people, stating that the major condition is the interest of the people of Yemen and the citizens of the country.*
--SPA
23:47 LOCAL TIME 20:47 GMT *


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> Mighty Saudi air force targeted trucks carrying wheat and food, as if Yemenis aren't already suffering from lack of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi stronkk.


so thats what a GBU bomb does to a truck! yeah ok LOL
i can clearly see where the bomb strike 
hey if your government has the guts to Photoshop missiles and fabricate planes "qaher 313" i wounder what a troll like you would do!! of course you must have trained the houthies some nice techniques lol
like using photos of syrian and palistinian victims. including babies. thats so low btw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Dont blame him, they dont get to experience fighter jets very often so he could tell the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

So all the air defenses are being disabled ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Saturday, 4 April 2015
*Yemeni Houthi militias stormed and took control of the headquarters of the Russian consulate in Aden*, Al Arabiya News Channel reported on Saturday.

The rebels then deployed snipers at the consulate to hunt opponents.

***********************

Monday, 6 April 2015
Yemeni Houthi militias, making an aggressive bid for power in the impoverished Gulf state, arrested more than a hundred members from a rival Islamist Sunni political party, including two leaders, the party said in a statement Sunday.

The Islah party, the Muslim Brotherhood's branch in Yemen and a traditional power player in Yemen, had declared its support for the Saudi-led coalition bombing campaign against the rebels and their allies. The Houthis have been joined by security forces loyal to deposed leader Ali Abdullah Saleh - whose loyalists control elite forces and large combat units in Yemen's military.


----------



## Rakan.SA

*saudi air force used JPADS "Joint Precision Airdrop System" to deliver weapons telecommunication device and what ever else they needed 







*

thats a video of how it works









*the 2 saudi pilots that ejected in the red sea due to plane malfunction with deputy crown prince and minister of interior mohammad bin nayef and defense minister prince mohammad bin salman 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Imran Khan said:


> pilots may mistook it weapons loaded convoy


It's not pilot job to identify what is loaded in the truck .These things must be decided before they start the mission.


----------



## Abii

I love how Saudis get joy out of killing other Arabs and they come here boasting to us Iranians as if they killed Iranian people lmaooo

Arab on Arab fight. We win in the end, no matter who dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

JEskandari said:


> It's not pilot job to identify what is loaded in the truck .These things must be decided before they start the mission.



houtis have previously been caught transporting weapons with daily use products like food,cement and even ambulances


----------



## The SiLent crY

Saudis are in deep shit and this will lead them to more mistakes . Yemen wasn't enough , now we should add eastern provinces in Saudi Arabia .

They're going to defend democracy the same way they did in Bahrain 

*Pakistanis *, Don't you want to save holy cities from Rafida shias  ?


----------



## Max

The SiLent crY said:


> *Pakistanis *, Don't you want to save holy cities from Rafida shias  ?




lol. first of all Rafidha is not a right word for Shia' Brothers at least in Pakistan... and they are not attacking Saudis.. those who are attacking are Zaidis and according to ur Athna Ashari Mullahs they are "Gumrah" bcoz they dont except 12 Imams... if Houthi do then we will think... let them even come in Saudi Border first...


----------



## Aslan

Armstrong said:


> I speak for all Pakistanis !
> 
> Even if you want my moral support I expect to be invited to Amman, given a tour of the city, have Jordanian's finest cuisines served .


Once a butt always a butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Some unconfirmed reports are saying that landing of troops will be done in coming few days.


----------



## chauvunist

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis are in deep shit and this will lead them to more mistakes . Yemen wasn't enough , now we should add eastern provinces in Saudi Arabia .
> 
> They're going to defend democracy the same way they did in Bahrain
> 
> *Pakistanis *, Don't you want to save holy cities from Rafida shias  ?



My Persian friend we will Protect the Holy Cities from any Fitna...


----------



## azzo

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis are in deep shit and this will lead them to more mistakes . Yemen wasn't enough , now we should add eastern provinces in Saudi Arabia .
> 
> They're going to* defend democracy the same way they did in Bahrain*
> 
> *Pakistanis *, Don't you want to save holy cities from Rafida shias  ?



Defend the country from a bunch of terrorists,

- Brought to you by your friendly Shia protesters in Bahrain's production:











- Houthis flag:





"ALLAHU AKBAR
DEATH TO AMERICA
DEATH TO ISRAEL
*CURSE THE JEWS *
VICTORY TO ISLAM"



> _If you support the Houthis in any shape or form you should be barred from entering the U.S. or U.S friendly areas and be branded as a national security threat in those countries, and be tried for insinuating indiscriminate hate crimes against a large group of people that are spread across the world (Jewish people)._



Saudi is fighting for justice and peace, Iran *officially *voiced its support for the above two ISIS like groups, evident by their video styles, militancy, genocidal and racist ideologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

*Saudi Arabia has asked Pakistan to provide fighter planes and ships :- Khwaja Asif *






Missed the prompter..... Any ways the news is confirm.


----------



## Imran Khan

Kurlang said:


> *Saudi Arabia has asked Pakistan to provide fighter planes and ships :- Khwaja Asif *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the prompter..... Any ways the news is confirm.


and nothing happened today in parliament pakistan said if someone attack saudi we will defend saudia .



Al Bhatti said:


> Some unconfirmed reports are saying that landing of troops will be done in coming few days.


parliament refused it sir jee nothing gonna happen


----------



## Kurlang

Imran Khan said:


> and nothing happened today in parliament pakistan said if someone attack saudi we will defend saudia .
> 
> 
> parliament refused it sir jee nothing gonna happen



We all know where the power lies. Its with the COAS not the goons in the parliament. He is the one who takes decisions. Rest assured you will see the fighter jets and ships and as for the land warfare, Pakistani troops will not take active part but will keep to advisor role and may further assist the Saudi special forces for CQC (Close Quarter Combat)

*Oh.... I didn't noticed that I have been promoted...... 2nd Lt.*


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


> parliament refused it sir jee nothing gonna happen



I did not specify Pakistani troops. I was quoting troops in general


----------



## beast89

useless Royals begging for soldiers, navy and airforce against barefoot houthis. 

"It must be remembered that Pakistan is not Saudi Arabia's handmaiden, doing its bidding at the flick of a wrist," said a Friday editorial in the Express Tribune.

"If it was to defend Saudi Arabia against aggression, in spite of our commitments, I think we would stretch to sending troops," he said. "To send our troops to a third country - I think that would be foolhardy."

Pakistan says Saudi asked for warplanes, warships and soldiers - Yahoo News


----------



## The SiLent crY

azzo said:


> Defend the country from a bunch of terrorists,
> 
> - Brought to you by your friendly Shia protesters in Bahrain's production:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Houthis flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ALLAHU AKBAR
> DEATH TO AMERICA
> DEATH TO ISRAEL
> *CURSE THE JEWS *
> VICTORY TO ISLAM"
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi is fighting for justice and peace, Iran *officially *voiced its support for the above two ISIS like groups, evident by their video styles, militancy, genocidal and racist ideologies.



Ignorance has no limit .

That's all I can say in response to your post .


----------



## beast89

The SiLent crY said:


> Ignorance has no limit .
> 
> That's all I can say in response to your post .



Beheaders in syria are heroes yet Bahraini are terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 5, 2015

*Yemen operation is good test run for an Arab army*

It’s been more than a week since a Saudi Arabian-led coalition launched air strikes against Houthi rebel targets in Yemen. Operation Decisive Storm is made up of 10 Sunni states.

The coalition has launched hundreds of sorties and destroyed multiple Houthi-related targets. It has targeted ballistic missiles that had been seized by the Shia militant movement, and air defence and ammunition storage facilities. Former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh’s military assets and supporters are also being targeted.

Interestingly, the Saudis’ coordination of the air, land and sea operations is being kept fairly opaque. The command centre is said to be at Prince Sultan Air Base with fighters flying out of King Khalid Air Base but there’s no certainty about that. And yet, Saudi Brigadier General Ahmed Bin Hasan Asiri, who is described as a “consultant” at the ministry of defence, is giving daily press briefings. This shows that Saudi Arabia knows how to disseminate information, which is a plus in today’s interconnected world. It is also unprecedented for the kingdom.

Now that we are on the cusp of the formalisation of an Arab military alliance, the lessons of Operation Decisive Storm will be especially important. The complexities of the Yemeni operations equal those of some others that might happen in the Middle East and North Africa region in the forseeable future. *Some say an Arab alliance will have to tackle Libya in a year’s time. *

Saudi Arabia is leading the ongoing operation in Yemen with a hundred aircraft. These are likely to include fighter planes such as F-15S Strike Eagles. Bahrain and Qatar are flying up to 12 of their F-16s and Mirage 2000s. The UAE is supplying 30 aircraft, while Morocco and Jordan have deployed six F-16s each. Kuwait has sent 15 F/A-18 Hornets.

The use of air power to achieve strategic and tactical goals is grounded in American and Nato operations. Egypt’s aerial contribution has been unclear so far. It seems to be focused on maritime security and potential land operations. Sudan is the most surprising of the participants, with three Sukhoi Su-24 Fencers. *This is the point at which interoperability issues come to mind, with Russian-made aircraft in a joint operation with western-manufactured fighter planes. This issue is likely to be key in any future Arab military alliance.*

But for the most part, the coalition seems to be working well together, so far. We need to remember that many of the 10 Sunni states have participated in bilateral and multilateral exercises over the past few years, especially in the wake of the Arab Spring. For example, the joint Saudi-Pakistani Al Samsam 5 military exercises. A year ago, Saudi Arabia held the Abdullah Sword military exercise, which featured at least 120,000 troops and a parade of ballistic missiles. Importantly, leaders of the current Arab Sunni coalition were also present.

The Arab military alliance’s structure is being tested now in live operations. *The plan is for Saudi Arabia to organise and fund the alliance under the so-called Salman Doctrine,* which the well-networked Saudi commentator Jamal Khashoggi has described as the King’s decision *“that Saudi interest comes first” and that it cannot link its fate to the alliance with the US.* The doctrine also embraces Saudi’s more proactive “alliance with its brothers and friends from the Arab and Muslim world,” Khashoggi says. 

Riyadh is to be the headquarters for any Arab military alliance, much like Brussels is for Nato. Personnel will be an important test of engagement and Saudi Arabia will provide 50 per cent; *Pakistan 15 per cent*; Egypt 10 per cent; the UAE, Jordan and Morocco five per cent each; Sudan four per cent and Bahrain, Kuwait, and Qatar two per cent each. The total number of soldiers is still subject to debate but could be anywhere between 7,000 and 100,000.

Doctrinal issues will be paramount in the new Arab alliance if and when it comes into being and begins to operate. Arab militaries historically learn doctrine and tactics from western and Russian institutions. *Now, there is a push for doctrinal manuals in Arabic.* That said, regardless of western and Russian influences, the Arab approach to warfare is distinct and will be evident. By taking the lead, Saudi Arabia will be seen to be putting together a unified force that re-establishes the historical greatness of Arab armies.

It goes without saying that it is not just a big step forward for Riyadh but a huge lunge into the future. King Salman is not only the custodian of the two holiest mosques in Islam, but Saudi Arabia is seen as defender of the Sunni Arab realm. The military alliance, therefore, will send a powerful message and win over hearts and minds in Arab capitals, especially as the Mena region is roiled by upheaval.

Some may argue that Operation Decisive Storm will not lead to Arab unity because disagreements between alliance members will become more apparent if Yemen becomes the Saudi equivalent of what Vietnam is to the US. 

This is always a possibility but there’s no sign of that in the second week of the operation. If the coalition achieves some measure of success, it will be an important lesson and a key stage in the evolution of a joint Arab army.

_Dr Theodore Karasik is a Dubai-based analyst on the Gulf with a specific focus on Saudi Arabia_

Yemen operation is good test run for an Arab army | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

chauvunist said:


> My Persian friend we will Protect the Holy Cities from any Fitna...



There is a verse in Quran saying some thing like... 'fitna is worst than bloodshed'

Irrespective of holy cities, this fitna must be defeated, where ever possible.
Egypt was one example of victory over foreign planted fitna getting defeated out of unexpected.
In Pakistan too, army eventually overran united political opposition and fitna is on the run.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> I love how Saudis get joy out of killing other Arabs and they come here boasting to us Iranians as if they killed Iranian people lmaooo
> 
> Arab on Arab fight. We win in the end, no matter who dies.


*THANK YOU FOR PROVING MY POINT THAT IRANIANS ARE USING ARAB SHIA AND SHIASIM FOR THEIR AGENDA. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Al Bhatti said:


> I did not specify Pakistani troops. I was quoting troops in general


bhai jee we should stay away at any cost it is only way for us to move or else be ready for being next yemen lebnon syria .tell me what saudi will do if we have war with india ? they will never even stop trade with india let alone come and fight for us .


----------



## Hindustani78

A Yemeni supporter of the separatist Southern Movement stands on a tank firing during clashes with Shiite Huth






Armed Yemeni supporters of the separatist Southern Movement hold a position during clashes with Shiite Huthi 




A man displays the bloodied shirt of a victim at the rubble of houses destroyed by an air strike in the Okash village near Sanaa. An air strike on a village near the Yemeni capital Sanaa killed a family of nine, residents said on Saturday, in what appeared to be a hit by the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi militia.




A family flees with their belongings last week, fearing renewed airstrikes in Sanaa.Mohamed Al Sayaghi / Reuters





UAE fighter jets launched a successful airstrike against a number of Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen on Saturday. Wam




The airstrike was dubbed Al Maliki operation in memory of Sulieman bin Ali Al Harazi Al Maliki, the first Saudi soldier killed in the Operation Decisive Storm as part of Saudi-led Arab coalition of 10 nations to reinstate legitimacy in Yemen. Wam




The UAE fighter jets struck a surface-to-air missile (SAM) base and a radar site in Marib and returned to their bases safely. Wam




The commander of the UAE squadron said the Al Maliki airstrike underscored ‘’our standing with our brothers in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’s armed forces and air forces and the leadership, government and people of Saudi Arabia’. Wam


----------



## Rakan.SA

Imran Khan said:


> bhai jee we should stay away at any cost it is only way for us to move or else be ready for being next yemen lebnon syria .tell me what saudi will do if we have war with india ? they will never even stop trade with india let alone come and fight for us .


tell me one war that it involved muslims and saudi whether government or ppl didnt stand with them ? you are talking nonsense and honestly if thats your opinion we dont care keep it to yourself. and dont speak on behalf of saudies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Supporters of Yemen’s southern separatist movement drive a tank flying the movement’s flag in the Khor Maksar neighbourhood of Yemen’s southern port city of Aden as they fight against the Shiite Houthi advance in the city on April 2, 2015. Saleh Al Obeidi/AFP Photo





Militiamen loyal to Yemeni president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi collect boxes full of weapons dropped by the Saudi-led coalition in Aden on April 3, 2015. EPA


----------



## Imran Khan

Rakan.SA said:


> tell me one war that it involved muslims and saudi whether government or ppl didnt stand with them ? you are talking nonsense and honestly if thats your opinion we dont care keep it to yourself. and dont speak on behalf of saudies.


i have right to speak here sir . and please give us info what saudi did in 1999 kargil war or 1971 when pakistn fall apart? its best time to mind our businesses and i am ok with development till now . just talks no actions by pakistan .and i never talk on behalf of anyone its my opinion .and sure wish you best of luck in war .hope you guys win it .


----------



## Rakan.SA

Imran Khan said:


> i have right to speak here sir . and please give us info what saudi did in 1999 kargil war or 1971 when pakistn fall apart? its best time to mind our businesses and i am ok with development till now . just talks no actions by pakistan .and i never talk on behalf of anyone its my opinion .and sure wish you best of luck in war .hope you guys win it .


i didnt say dont talk i said dont talk on behalf of Saudis. *if pakistan went to war we will stand next to pakistan. we the ppl before the government.* 
you can ask the pakistani government about our position in your past wars. during 1999 pakistan was our number one country that we were financing 
and you should know saudi today is not saudi from the 70s or 90s.
saudi always stood next to pakistan. and lets hope pakistan dosnt go into another war and start focusing on investing in its ppl and infrastructure. no one would be more happy to see a strong pakistan than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Pointless war IMO had it not been for the Houthi cult and their KSA obsession. Sending land troops would/will only serve as valuable training and experience in the case of other future wars/conflicts. Yes, it would likely only take a few weeks before the Houthi's would be pushed back to their strongholds in the Northernmost regions of Yemen but then what?

The crucial thing is to make the Yemenis themselves realize that the Houthi's just like AQAP are not the solution for any sane country. They have to keep the Houthi's at bay and fight them long-term if a peace settlement cannot be reached which would be the best thing. Not foreigners.

Yemen is a quagmire like Afghanistan. History shows this clearly.

To me this looks like a statement from King Salman which is fine. Rooting out the Houthi's in such a highly mountainous terrain when they have a significant support in their strongholds in Northern Yemen is mission impossible. Just like the US (utmost military power on the planet) failed to remove Taliban and Al-Qaeda/ISIS in Iraq.

But hey, that's the ME for you of today.

Sane people should not give a crap anymore. The GCC should cut themselves off from the region and have ties with the West, China and Israel only. The Muslim world is nothing but trouble.

I am on your side now @Mosamania . It took some time but let's hope that the internal cancer cells within KSA/Arab world/Muslim world will be liquidated starting which you know who and what. Eventually this will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Rakan.SA said:


> i didnt say dont talk i said dont talk on behalf of Saudis. *if pakistan went to war we will stand next to pakistan. we the ppl before the government.*
> you can ask the pakistani government about our position in your past wars. during 1999 pakistan was our number one country that we were financing
> and you should know saudi today is not saudi from the 70s or 90s.
> saudi always stood next to pakistan. and lets hope pakistan dosnt go into another war and start focusing on investing in its ppl and infrastructure. no one would be more happy to see a strong pakistan than us.


everything in your post i agree but only one info we have 20% shia population and we have shia on all ranks even they become president and PM and army chiefs of pakistan if we go in this war we will be next yemen - lebnon or syria its is my worse fear .sectarian war will lead s to hell and a dream of developed growing peaceful Pakistan will be not come true ever .



Saif al-Arab said:


> Pointless war IMO had it not been for the Houthi cult and their KSA obsession. Sending land troops would/will only serve as valuable training and experience in the case of other future wars/conflicts. Yes, it would likely only take a few weeks before the Houthi's would be pushed back to their strongholds in the Northernmost regions of Yemen but then what?
> 
> The crucial thing is to make the Yemenis themselves realize that the Houthi's just like AQAP are not the solution for any sane country. They have to keep the Houthi's at bay and fight them long-term if a peace settlement cannot be reached which would be the best thing. Not foreigners.
> 
> Yemen is a quagmire like Afghanistan. History shows this clearly.
> 
> To me this looks like a statement from King Salman which is fine. Rooting out the Houthi's in such a highly mountainous terrain when they have a significant support in their strongholds in Northern Yemen is mission impossible. Just like the US (utmost military power on the planet) failed to remove Taliban and Al-Qaeda/ISIS in Iraq.
> 
> But hey, that's the ME for you of today.
> 
> Sane people should not give a crap anymore. The GCC should cut themselves off from the region and have ties with the West, China and Israel only. The Muslim world is nothing but trouble.
> 
> I am on your side now @Mosamania . It took some time but let's hope that the internal cancer cells within KSA/Arab world/Muslim world will be liquidated starting which you know who and what. Eventually this will happen.


no one can fix Afghanistan Somalia and Yemen its waste of resources and lives


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Imran Khan said:


> everything in your post i agree but only one info we have 20% shia population and we have shia on all ranks even they become president and PM and army chiefs of pakistan if we go in this war we will be next yemen - lebnon or syria its is my worse fear .sectarian war will lead s to hell and a dream of developed growing peaceful Pakistan will be not come true ever .
> 
> 
> no one can fix Afghanistan Somalia and Yemen its waste of resources and lives



May I correct you here. Most of the Muslim world is a waste of resources and lives. The GCC despite the regimes there are one of the few remaining lights alongside with Turkey.

Who gives a crap about all this anyway? All sides have blood on their hands and all have committed mistakes and to the majority of the world all of them are retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Imran Khan said:


> i have right to speak here sir . and please give us info what saudi did in 1999 kargil war or 1971 when pakistn fall apart? its best time to mind our businesses and i am ok with development till now . just talks no actions by pakistan .and i never talk on behalf of anyone its my opinion .and sure wish you best of luck in war .hope you guys win it .


Kargil was such a foolie that even China didnt stand with Pakistan. You dont behave like drunk driver and always expect your friends to get you out of Jail.​


----------



## Imran Khan

Saif al-Arab said:


> May I correct you here. Most of the Muslim world is a waste of resources and lives. The GCC despite the regimes there are one of the few remaining lights alongside with Turkey.
> 
> Who gives a crap about all this anyway? All sides have blood on their hands and all have committed mistakes and to the majority of the world all of them are retards.


i agree stay away from this scrap man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Pointless war IMO had it not been for the Houthi cult and their KSA obsession. Sending land troops would/will only serve as valuable training and experience in the case of other future wars/conflicts. Yes, it would likely only take a few weeks before the Houthi's would be pushed back to their strongholds in the Northernmost regions of Yemen but then what?
> 
> The crucial thing is to make the Yemenis themselves realize that the Houthi's just like AQAP are not the solution for any sane country. They have to keep the Houthi's at bay and fight them long-term if a peace settlement cannot be reached which would be the best thing. Not foreigners.
> 
> Yemen is a quagmire like Afghanistan. History shows this clearly.
> 
> To me this looks like a statement from King Salman which is fine. Rooting out the Houthi's in such a highly mountainous terrain when they have a significant support in their strongholds in Northern Yemen is mission impossible. Just like the US (utmost military power on the planet) failed to remove Taliban and Al-Qaeda/ISIS in Iraq.
> 
> But hey, that's the ME for you of today.
> 
> Sane people should not give a crap anymore. The GCC should cut themselves off from the region and establish ties with the West, China and Israel only. The Muslim world is nothing but trouble.
> 
> I am on your side now @Mosamania . It took some time but let's hope that the internal cancer cells within KSA/Arab world/Muslim world will be liquidated starting which you know who and what. Eventually this will happen.


yemen in shaa Allah wont be like Afghanistan Iraq or Syria. first ali abdullah saleh and houthies are exposed and everyone hate their guts in yemen. the country is surrounded and blocked. so its not like iraq where they have 1400+ km border with iran. 
they are running out of weapons and supply. they are being hunted. and the war is still 11 days young. 
its not like afghanistan where US a kafir nation invaded a country without any reason. all this osama bin laden was crap. taliban it self told the americans give us one proof and we will give you osama. cuz they made a deal with osama he can stay and they will protect him but he cant do operations against countries. 
we are not strangers to yemeni ppl we are their family and brothers. we are neighbors. so i dont see how this will be anything like any previous war. 
it has nothing in common with other wars in the region. 
and let me tell you something from watching saudi TV. from their new tone against iran i think king salman is planning something else. not just yemen. he has plans for them. saudi TV never use to talk this way. so thats something worth noticing.




Imran Khan said:


> everything in your post i agree but only one info we have 20% shia population and we have shia on all ranks even they become president and PM and army chiefs of pakistan if we go in this war we will be next yemen - lebnon or syria its is my worse fear .sectarian war will lead s to hell and a dream of developed growing peaceful Pakistan will be not come true ever .
> 
> 
> no one can fix Afghanistan Somalia and Yemen its waste of resources and lives


we know you have shia. and the saudi government dealt with all pakistan sunni and shia. the government never ever took sides. 
even in yemen we always dealt with all yemenies and zaidis. 
same thing with lebanon. we dealt with all the lebanese.
some ppl are trying to make this a pure sectarian war. 
yes its a factor but that dosnt mean the government is taking saides in a sectarian war. the ppl are.
the government said it. it will save all the yemenies not just the sunnies. and all yemenies will take part of the new government. regardless of sect!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Rakan.SA

Tell me what it all this good for? Why are we forced to take a stand? Why did those 3 border guards/soldiers die for? Why are "we" even fighting? For who? For what? What is the objective? Do Houthi's really pose a threat to KSA? Is Hadi really a useful "ally"? What can Yemen give us other than trouble? Are we fighting to protect the House of Saud or the country? I just don't know man.

For each day that passes by all I see is some retarded sides arguing who the biggest retard is and a bunch of cheerleaders from Indonesia to Surinam all while the sane nations of the world are laughing all the way to the bank and in their parliaments/offices etc.

Just answer me why all this trouble and will it really end as long as there are so many retards in the Muslim world regardless of sect? What has the Muslim world really to do with Islam and those people we hold as dear in Islam?

From my point of view almost nothing more than lip service and hypocrisy.

I really hardly give a crap anymore. I am of mixed origin already and live in Europe to make matters worse. I know that the locals in the Muslim world that don't know any better don't have a choice. It's sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> Tell me what it all this good for? Why are we forced to take a stand? Why did those 3 border guards/soldiers die for? Why are "we" even fighting? For who? For what? What is the objective? Do Houthi's really pose a threat to KSA? Is Hadi really a useful "ally"? What can Yemen give us other than trouble? Are we fighting to protect the House of Saud or the country? I just don't know man.
> 
> For each day that passes by all I see is some retarded sides arguing who the biggest retard is and a bunch of cheerleaders from Indonesia to Surinam all while the sane nations of the world are laughing all the way to the bank and in their parliaments/offices etc.
> 
> Just answer me why all this trouble and will it really end as long as there are so many retards in the Muslim world regardless of sect? What has the Muslim world really to do with Islam and those people we hold as dear in Islam?
> 
> From my point of view almost nothing more than lip service and hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hardly give a crap anymore. I am of mixed origin already and live in Europe to make matters worse. I know that the locals in the Muslim world that don't know any better don't have a choice. It's sad.


wow! its ok you are young and lost. il pray Allah guides you. sorry i dont have the time or effort to teach you some basics. 
take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

1 ) if supporting Saudis against Houthis & bombarding other innocents with it is an act of brotherhood then why it's against our own Muslims??
2 ) Irani mullahs always talk about Illuminati and link them with U.S and always opposed Afg,Iraq invasion then why supporting Syrian Brutal Regime coz it's a shia regime ?? Does that make them different from Illuminati,Satan's who invaded Afg,Iraq ??
3) Irani leaders always used to say that western Powers are involved to divide Muslims based on Sects then why They are backing Shias govt in Iraq who didn't treated Sunnis v.well ? Why ? 
4 ) Saudis backed rebels in Syria and Iran supported Assad so that doesn't make them worse than U.S ?? Or there are some set standards to qualify in that particular category in which U.S stands today ?? 
- I hope one day Irani Mullahs & Saudi Kings will learn that war is not the right solution !!
Iranis & Saudis won't lose & gain anything but the poor Yemenis will pay the final price !!
- Brotherhood my Foot !!


----------



## Rakan.SA

Fawad Mahsud said:


> 1 ) if supporting Saudis against Houthis & bombarding other innocents with it is an act of brotherhood then why it's against our own Muslims??
> 2 ) Irani mullahs always talk about Illuminati and link them with U.S and always opposed Afg,Iraq invasion then why supporting Syrian Brutal Regime coz it's a shia regime ?? Does that make them different from Illuminati,Satan's who invaded Afg,Iraq ??
> 3) Irani leaders always used to say that western Powers are involved to divide Muslims based on Sects then why They are backing Shias govt in Iraq who didn't treated Sunnis v.well ? Why ?
> 4 ) Saudis backed rebels in Syria and Iran supported Assad so that doesn't make them worse than U.S ?? Or there are some set standards to qualify in that particular category in which U.S stands today ??
> - I hope one day Irani Mullahs & Saudi Kings will learn that war is not the right solution !!
> Iranis & Saudis won't lose & gain anything but the poor Yemenis will pay the final price !!
> - Brotherhood my Foot !!


sorry but we are nothing like irans government.
we didnt ask for this war. iran did. and they will pay the price. first yemen then the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> wow! its ok you are young and lost. il pray Allah guides you. sorry i dont have the time or effort to teach you some basics.
> take care.



Yes, I am young but I am not "lost" whatever that means in this context. I live a very good life. Financially, academically, safety wise etc. I don't lack anything. Nor my family or relatives across the world. What I am saying is just how I feel currently about the region/Muslim world and nothing is frankly going to convince me otherwise unless I see really strong arguments that counter what I am saying/concluding based on what every neutral can see. Not just me but millions of others. You see in the ME it's very common to not want to loose face in the open. So most people brush it under the carpet or pretend that everything is perfect.

We can blame Mullah's, House of Saud, Israel, Al-Qaeda, Hezbollah, ISIS, the average Ibrahim, Muhammad, Amir etc. from today until the next full solar eclipse in the Northern Atlantic Ocean.

We have failed and keep failing on most crucial fronts. "We" have failed so much that we cannot even recognize failure anymore and keep repeating the same failures.





As I told many times before. All I care about are the people in the Arab world. Everything else is hard to care for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, I am young but I am not "lost" whatever that means in this context. I live a very good life. Financially, academically, safety wise etc. I don't lack anything. Nor my family or relatives across the world. What I am saying is just how I feel currently about the region/Muslim world and nothing is frankly going to convince me otherwise unless I see really strong arguments that counter what I am saying/concluding based on what every neutral can see. Not just me but millions of others. You see in the ME it's very common to not want to loose face in the open. So most people brush it under the carpet or pretend that everything is perfect.
> 
> We can blame Mullah's, House of Saud, Israel, Al-Qaeda, Hezbollah, ISIS, the average Ibrahim, Muhammad, Amir etc. from today until the next full solar eclipse in the Northern Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> We have failed and keep failing on most crucial fronts. "We" have failed so much that we cannot even recognize failure anymore and keep repeating the same failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told many times before. All I care about are the people in the Arab world. Everything else is hard to care for.


Hi,

Finally a sane post from saudi member


----------



## beast89

salarsikander said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally a sane post from saudi member



He's a racist, you should see what he says about us


----------



## Saif al-Arab

beast89 said:


> He's a racist, you should see what he says about us



Please enlighten me bacha bazi boy. I don't care about race but I will reply to insults with insults regardless of who makes them. Are you not the retard here that was cheering for more dead Saudi Arabian border guards/soldiers in this very thread? Are you not the same user that is constantly harassing/obsessing about Sunni Arabs while the vast majority don't even reply to your retarded posts?

@WebMaster

How come is it legal here on PDF to have terrorists as your avatar? He is using the founder of the Houthi's as his avatar. The same terrorist group that is calling for the destruction of the country that you live in (USA), the West and Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, I am young but I am not "lost" whatever that means in this context. I live a very good life. Financially, academically, safety wise etc. I don't lack anything. Nor my family or relatives across the world. What I am saying is just how I feel currently about the region/Muslim world and nothing is frankly going to convince me otherwise unless I see really strong arguments that counter what I am saying/concluding based on what every neutral can see. Not just me but millions of others. You see in the ME it's very common to not want to loose face in the open. So most people brush it under the carpet or pretend that everything is perfect.
> 
> We can blame Mullah's, House of Saud, Israel, Al-Qaeda, Hezbollah, ISIS, the average Ibrahim, Muhammad, Amir etc. from today until the next full solar eclipse in the Northern Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> We have failed and keep failing on most crucial fronts. "We" have failed so much that we cannot even recognize failure anymore and keep repeating the same failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told many times before. All I care about are the people in the Arab world. Everything else is hard to care for.


good for you. live a happy life where ever you are. we muslims and specially saudies are all united and satisfied and we understand the plan. 
30 million saudi dont really care if one saudi gets lost. not even if a million. those who are not strong enough break quickly. i just hope your faith is not that weak as well. 
as i said you are young and lost. maybe with time in shaa Allah you will understand. honestly i dont have the effort time or interest to explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Saif al-Arab said:


> I guess that you have been living under a rock. PDF is not the place for many "sane" posts (whatever that is) nor has nationality anything to do with that. From a neutral points of view most Muslim, Hindu (Indian etc.) members are by far retards in the majority outside of a few sane ones. Even most Western members here are retards outside of a few wise ones.
> 
> P.S. I am of mixed origins but whatever.


Hi,

Son its just been a month since you joined PDF , it will take a while before you differentiate. take your time to learn and grow before jumping to conclusions. I am not sure if your so called mixed origin was even relevant to the argument.

If i may ask is your dad saudi and your mother frnech ? or french passport holder ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> good for you. live a happy life where ever you are. we muslims and specially saudies are all united and satisfied and we understand the plan.
> 30 million saudi dont really care if one saudi gets lost. not even if a million. those who are not strong enough break quickly. i just hope your faith is not that weak as well.
> as i said you are young and lost. maybe with time in shaa Allah you will understand. honestly i dont have the effort time or interest to explain.



What kind of answer is that? What has that do with what I wrote? Maybe those topics have been banned currently due to that "anti-terror law" so I understand that it might not be worth the risk to discuss such topics on the internet. After all criticism/different viewpoints in the ME are hardly tolerated by the various regimes regardless of them being sane or not.

I, you and everyone else on PDF is completely irrelevant when it comes to the wider problems of the region that I am referring to. I am saying what I am saying because even a blind man can see it.

As I told then this fight is the fight of the Yemenis. Sending land troops would serve as much needed experience on the battle field but it will only solve the problems temporarily. The US (utmost superpower on the planet) could not defeat Taliban in Afghanistan (it's been 14 years now) nor can they defeat Al-Qaeda. Not even in Iraq. Thus the most that can be done is to limit the influence of the Houthi's which will succeed (I am sure of that) but to withstand that "success" you need the locals to do the job on the long run. Knowing Yemen then all sides will be losers eventually.

To me those 3 dead soldiers/border guards with young family/children were a waste of life. Most conflicts in the ME/Muslim world are that if not the world as a whole.

People in the ME/Muslim world should really look in the mirror more often.

The GCC leaders should ask themselves whether they want to drag themselves into the quagmire that is the Muslim world and all its hypocrisy, retardness etc. or whether they want to serve their people and move in the right direction slowly but safely and continue to have ties with valuable countries/leaderships that can guide the GCC in the right direction because there are tons of problems too in that region despite in general being ahead of the Muslim world on most fronts. That is hardly praise on its own though if we are frank.

I want the GCC to continue to improve on all fronts and not drag itself into pointless wars or have too many ties with retarded countries that are the cause of more trouble than benefit and always will be unless the FUNDAMENTAL problems that I am talking about will be solved. Which they won't be with the attitude that most people in the ME/Muslim world have where problems are put under the carpet and ignored. Also it's time for the people of the GCC to elect their own leaders too, don't you think? Or will the people be forced/brainwashed into following unelected families/leaders like sheep follow a shepherd?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Now even saudi backed southerners start to speak out against Hadi

_“We are against the idiot Hadi, who extended the battle from Sana’a into Aden, but we are also against the Houthis,” he added. _
Houthis enter Aden port | Yemen Times

I think only dialog will solve this conflict. Destroying an already poor Yemen (25000000) people will create instability in that region.


----------



## K-Xeroid

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't mean military support. I was just challenging @beast89 that Pakistanis stand with us, it's more of a moral support rather than military or political which don't need at all. Involved Arab countries are more than enough to do the job.


Pakistanis stand with you but at a distance, I don't know how a south asian country which completely different in nature can adjust itself in middle eastern conflict. how many pro-gulf politicians are their in our parliament and how they will able to defend your point of views against seasoned anti-gulf politicians. because I know these newbie pro-gulf parliamentarian are in small amount and not well aware of regional issues. so certain statements are obvious and that is why I said expect diplomatic statement which may be not so much desirable from gulf point of view.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> the Muslim world and all its hypocrisy, retardness etc


you are one brainwashed hypocrite brat. the muslim world is retarded ?! 
احنا خرفان و متخلفين ؟! قسم بالله لو ابن امك و ابوك تجي تقولها لورع بزر في الصحرا. يمين بالله لا يسطرك كف ابوك ما اعطاك اياه. مين انت عشان تحكم علينا يا واطي يا خسيس يا منافق ؟! و كمان جاي تثبط فينا و تنزل من قدرنا في وقت حرب يا كلب ؟! والله ان دل هذا على شي فيدل على جهلك و عدم تربيتك. لا اساس ديني ولا خلقي. ما يثبط الناس و المسلمين وقت الحروب الا المنافقين كما ذكرهم الله سبحانه و تعالى في القران.
خليك في الزباله اللي انت عايش فيها و سيب السعوديه في حالها. اهل مكه ادرى بشعابها.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

beast89 said:


> He's a racist, you should see what he says about us


Hauties?


----------



## azzo

Lol has Houthis flag avatar, calls someone a racist.


----------



## beast89

Saif al-Arab said:


> Please enlighten me bacha bazi boy. I don't care about race but I will reply to insults with insults regardless of who makes them. Are you not the retard here that was cheering for more dead Saudi Arabian border guards/soldiers in this very thread? Are you not the same user that is constantly harassing/obsessing about Sunni Arabs while the vast majority don't even reply to your retarded posts?
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> How come is it legal here on PDF to have terrorists as your avatar? He is using the founder of the Houthi's as his avatar. The same terrorist group that is calling for the destruction of the country that you live in (USA), the West and Jews.



Your like every dead syrian soldier or hezbollah pic, please don't act as you're any different. KSA is beyond reform with its medieval governance in place. But once you start throwing your "liberal" and "pluralistic" ideas in Pakistan of course it becomes personal. PDF is good indicator to show how extreme our fellow saudis are.

How many saudis on here are desperate for Pakistanis to join the coalition, just a quick look at the posts on here reveals how many saudis want Pakistanis to die for their vile Kings. Furthermore an operation without any goals.

You even rationalised the genocide of various groups in syria and you curse Magi, even magicians should fear you? My statements are directed mostly at your filthy royals as they spread their backwards mentality in Pakistan. If Egypt or Bahrain did the same, I 'd direct it at them too but they do not.

You can't handle differing opinion so you whine and throw accusations Clearly the houthis want to destroy USA; it's clear it hilarious rhetoric from individuals high on Khat. Literally you grasp anything.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> What kind of answer is that? What has that do with what I wrote? Maybe those topics have been banned currently due to that "anti-terror law" so I understand that it might not be worth the risk to discuss such topics on the internet. After all criticism/different viewpoints in the ME are hardly tolerated by the various regimes regardless of them being sane or not.
> 
> I, you and everyone else on PDF is completely irrelevant when it comes to the wider problems of the region that I am referring to. I am saying what I am saying because even a blind man can see it.
> 
> As I told then this fight is the fight of the Yemenis. Sending land troops would serve as much needed experience on the battle field but it will only solve the problems temporarily. The US (utmost superpower on the planet) could not defeat Taliban in Afghanistan (it's been 14 years now) nor can they defeat Al-Qaeda. Not even in Iraq. Thus the most that can be done is to limit the influence of the Houthi's which will succeed (I am sure of that) but to withstand that "success" you need the locals to do the job on the long run. Knowing Yemen then all sides will be losers eventually.
> 
> To me those 3 dead soldiers/border guards with young family/children were a waste of life. Most conflicts in the ME/Muslim world are that if not the world as a whole.
> 
> People in the ME/Muslim world should really look in the mirror more often.
> 
> The GCC leaders should ask themselves whether they want to drag themselves into the quagmire that is the Muslim world and all its hypocrisy, retardness etc. or whether they want to serve their people and move in the right direction slowly but safely and continue to have ties with valuable countries/leaderships that can guide the GCC in the right direction because there are tons of problems too in that region despite in general being ahead of the Muslim world on most fronts. That is hardly praise on its own though if we are frank.
> 
> I want the GCC to continue to improve on all fronts and not drag itself into pointless wars or have too many ties with retarded countries that are the cause of more trouble than benefit and always will be unless the FUNDAMENTAL problems that I am talking about will be solved. Which they won't be with the attitude that most people in the ME/Muslim world have where problems are put under the carpet and ignored. Also it's time for the people of the GCC to elect their own leaders too, don't you think? Or will the people be forced/brainwashed into following unelected families/leaders like sheep follow a shepherd?



هذا والد اول شهيد سعودي و ايمانه بالجهاد و الدفاع عن الدين و الوطن. مين انت حتى تحشر نفسك ؟ سليمان المالكي مرابط و كا يختم حفظ القران في مكانه و استشهد. ان لم تكن هذي حسن الخاتمه فلا اعلم ماهي ؟! راجع نفسك
* عن * *سهل بن سعد * *رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { **رباط يوم في سبيل الله خير من الدنيا وما عليها ، وموضع سوط أحدكم في الجنة : خير من الدنيا وما عليها ، والروحة يروحها العبد في سبيل الله والغدوة : خير من الدنيا وما فيها ** } . *
وعن فضالة بن عبيد رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((كل ميت يختم على عمله إلا المرابط في سبيل الله فإنه ينمي له عمله إلى يوم القيامة، ويؤمن من فتنة القبر))

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> you are one brainwashed hypocrite brat. the muslim world is retarded ?!
> احنا خرفان و متخلفين ؟! قسم بالله لو ابن امك و ابوك تجي تقولها لورع بزر في الصحرا. يمين بالله لا يسطرك كف ابوك ما اعطاك اياه. مين انت عشان تحكم علينا يا واطي يا خسيس يا منافق ؟! و كمان جاي تثبط فينا و تنزل من قدرنا في وقت حرب يا كلب ؟! والله ان دل هذا على شي فيدل على جهلك و عدم تربيتك. لا اساس ديني ولا خلقي. ما يثبط الناس و المسلمين وقت الحروب الا المنافقين كما ذكرهم الله سبحانه و تعالى في القران.
> خليك في الزباله اللي انت عايش فيها و سيب السعوديه في حالها. اهل مكه ادرى بشعابها.



Yes, by large it is. I do not bother with petty insults. Open your eyes and the hypocrisy, all the problems and the pointless pissing contests among all the various group of retards fighting over which group is the lesser retard will be visible for all.

Let's "enjoy" this thread. Another pointless war/conflict. In fact why not go all out and start kill each other? Oh, there's a Shia, let's kill him, or there's a Sunni let's kill him, oh there's an Jew let's kill, oh there is an Arab let's kill him, a Farsi let's kill him etc. etc.

Any sane Muslim or person who claims to be a Muslim knows fully well about this hypocrisy from the leaders, people and that such conduct has nothing I repeat nothing to do with those Muslims that we hold the most dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

*و هذي اخر رساله لابو وائل سليمان المالكي*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Planes, now choppers. Ground operation imminent.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, by large it is. I do not bother with petty insults. Open your eyes and the hypocrisy, all the problems and the pointless pissing contests among all the various group of retards fighting over which group is the lesser retard will be visible for all.
> 
> Let's "enjoy" this thread. Another pointless war/conflict. In fact why not go all out and start kill each other? Oh, there's a Shia, let's kill him, or there's a Sunni let's kill him, oh there's an Jew let's kill, oh there is an Arab let's kill him, a Farsi let's kill him etc. etc.
> 
> Any sane Muslim or person who claims to be a Muslim knows fully well about this hypocrisy from the leaders, people and that such conduct has nothing I repeat nothing to do with those Muslims that we hold the most dear.


i dont know what the helll you are talking about but its most certainly not about whats happening in yemen. you got issues thats your problem. not ours.
the first day of war an iraqi shia came out on WESAL TV and had an hour interview about this war. shia arabs from iraq lebanon and ahwaz are happy and with us in this war. and most importantly ALL yemen with ALL its sects are with us. except ali abdullah saleh and houthies. even ali abdullah saleh officers are leaving him. 
so i dont know what the hell you are talking about. i told you. you are lost and confused.
this is a war not a picnic. we know what was happening in yemen and iran but clearly you dont. 
when scud missiles are directed towards saudi and missile shipmeant are coming in from iran on a daily basis what do you expect us to do ? watch as yemen turn into another lebanon or syria or iraq ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

While all this was going on 

Pakistan Govt to meet Saudi request for help in Yemen within one week: sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

SBD-3 said:


> Hauties?


 you can go fight for dying dynasty in a foreign land and take your friends with and others in your family if they have military background with you I wouldn't mind  Not so easy eh?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, by large it is. I do not bother with petty insults. Open your eyes and the hypocrisy, all the problems and the pointless pissing contests among all the various group of retards fighting over which group is the lesser retard will be visible for all.
> 
> Let's "enjoy" this thread. Another pointless war/conflict. In fact why not go all out and start kill each other? Oh, there's a Shia, let's kill him, or there's a Sunni let's kill him, oh there's an Jew let's kill, oh there is an Arab let's kill him, a Farsi let's kill him etc. etc.
> 
> Any sane Muslim or person who claims to be a Muslim knows fully well about this hypocrisy from the leaders, people and that such conduct has nothing I repeat nothing to do with those Muslims that we hold the most dear.


You know hasani, I've no dog in this fight and I have no intrest in personal stuff including beliefs except fot hypocracy and contradiction, which I hate the most in life. You had been so very annoying with your extreme pan.Arabisim. I mean, yes I'm a pan Arabist but in your case it's over normal it's Hitler-like racisim. However, you're now going against all the things you've been disgusting us with for about two years. Your card is burnt in the PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Houthis still gaining on battlefield? What happened to Saudi-Jordanian-Egyptian ground force?


----------



## beast89

Those air drop weapons are being sold on the black market and even houthies are getting their hands on them.


----------



## Daneshmand

beast89 said:


> Those air drop weapons are being sold on the black market and even houthies are getting their hands on them.



Then it means Iran will also get them and reverse engineer them. What US is thinking by giving these kind of tech to Saudis?


----------



## f1000n

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know hasani, I've no dog in this fight and I have no intrest in personal stuff including beliefs except fot hypocracy and contradiction, which I hate the most in life. You had been so very annoying with your extreme pan.Arabisim. I mean, yes I'm a pan Arabist but in your case it's over normal it's Hitler-like racisim. However, you're now going against all the things you've been disgusting us with for about two years. Your card is burnt in the PDF.



If you ask me, better if the entire region turns racist to avoid the Islamist retarded ideology. Iran pre 79 was led by someone that looked down on Arabs, perhaps racist yet you most likely view him as more sane.

Let's hope the current youth generation of the ME heads to secularism.


----------



## Daneshmand

US-backed airstrikes on Yemen kill both civilians and our hopes for peace | Baraa Shiban | The Guardian


_America saw my country primarily through a counterterrorism lens, which was a mistake. Instead of fixing the problems, drone strikes made them worse_




_A Yemeni boy stands in front of a damaged house in the village of Bani Matar, a day after it was reportedly hit by an airstrike by the Saudi-led coalition against Shiite Huthi rebel positions. Photograph: Mohammed Huwais/AFP/Getty Images_

You can’t bomb a country into existence, however much America seems determined to try.

In the last week, 164 Yemeni civilians have lost their lives in the Saudi bombardment of my country. In media reports – full of geopolitical talk of “proxy wars” and “regional interests” – the names of the dead are absent. As always, it is ordinary Yemeni families who are left grieving, and forgotten.

The US has a central role in all of this. As US officials told the Wall Street Journal, “American military planners are using live intelligence feeds from surveillance flights over Yemen to help Saudi Arabia decide what and where to bomb”.

Investigating US drone strikes on my country, I have seen the aftermath of aerial bombardment time and time again. The weeping father; the young girl unable to walk from shrapnel wounds; the mother, mute from shock. I try to record what has taken place; most of them just ask in return what my questions will do to bring back their loved ones. The few that find words express powerlessness and confusion as to why the might of a distant US military has been visited on their simple lives.

I represented the youth in Yemen’s revolution in 2011. I had never been particularly politically interested before the revolution, but those remarkable days changed my life forever, and I was proud to take my place in the process that was set up by the international community to guide my country to democracy. Over months of hard negotiation, we created the framework for Yemen’s new constitution.

Meanwhile, inexplicably, US drones continued to drop bombs on communities across the country . The blanket claims by the American government that these attacks were clinically picking off terrorists were patently untrue: I went to the attack sites, and met the bereaved relatives of builders, children, hitchhikers.


I know my country, and my fellow countrymen; the people I was meeting were simple souls, scraping a living in Yemen’s tough agricultural hinterland. Large political questions were far from their minds. When asked, they would all condemn the terrorist groups who had provided the pretext for the attacks.

We took reports of our investigations to President Hadi, and begged him to stop the attacks. They clearly destabilised all our genuine political efforts. Hadi would try and change the subject: he knew full well that the US economic support propping up our country was dependent on turning a blind eye to American counter-terrorism activities.

Even last week, as Saudi warplanes were refuelling to fly more sorties, anti-aircraft guns were barking over the capital, and President Hadi was fleeing the country, the White House Press Secretary was still trying to defend the so-called “Yemen model” of counterterrorism that was founded on these drone attacks. I listened to his words with incredulity, that he could so blindly ignore the evidence of his own eyes.

I understand that Yemen’s problems are complicated, and need time to resolve, but America’s desire to see my country primarily through a counterterrorism lens was a grave mistake. The National Dialogue was the forum for mending Yemen; US drone attacks consistently undermined our claim to be the sole, sovereign forum for Yemenis to resolve Yemeni disputes.

Truly concerning is President Obama’s belief that Yemen should act as some sort of model for other conflicts – notably the one being waged in Iraq and Syria. Reporters have already revealed Centcom’s efforts to cover up a drone strike in el-Bab in Syria in which 50 civilians died, as well as the botched attack on Kafr Daryan in which 12 more were killed.

When I read those reports, I am taken straight back to the awful drone attack sites I have visited in Yemen: 12 dead when a wedding convoy was hit in Yakla; a mother, father and young daughter all blown up together when a minibus was hit in al-Saboul.

The surest way to ensure America’s security isn’t bombing my countrymen and women; it’s to help countries build strong institutions, which doesn’t happen through the crosshairs of a drone feed. It’s been tried in Yemen. Please take our current pain as proof it won’t work anywhere else.


----------



## azzo

Daneshmand said:


> Then it means Iran will also get them and reverse engineer them. What US is thinking by giving these kind of tech to Saudis?


HAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAHHAHAAA



AHAHHAHAHAAA

I can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know hasani, I've no dog in this fight and I have no intrest in personal stuff including beliefs except fot hypocracy and contradiction, which I hate the most in life. You had been so very annoying with your extreme pan.Arabisim. I mean, yes I'm a pan Arabist but in your case it's over normal it's Hitler-like racisim. However, you're now going against all the things you've been disgusting us with for about two years. Your card is burnt in the PDF.



You are mistaken and are now writing unfounded nonsense. I have never been a Pan-Arabist (read Ba'athist). The only thing that I have been calling for is Arab unity and bigger cooperation. Not only that but also the region as a whole. What the hell has that to do with nazism and your nonsense Hitler comparison? I did not expect that from you.

What I wrote is the harsh reality. You can deny it all that you won't. My posts were thanked by Westerners and Arabs alike.

But anyway of course we can pretend that the Muslim world is not in trouble, that there are no problems in the Muslim and Arab world, that the strategy is working perfectly and that the Houthi's will vanish tomorrow morning. I wish that it was this easy.

One day you too will reach a breaking point and wonder what the hell all this is good for. Trust me. You being tied to the ME do not have any choice and most locals do not know a different reality. Hence it often being difficult to accept the situation on the ground. When/if you spend some time outside of the ME you will understand what I am referring to.

Have no mistakes. I support the removal of the Houthi's but I don't agree with everything that I have seen so far as I wrote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Houthi Rebels in Yemen Press Deeper Into Aden as Fighting Intensifies

*Saudi-led air strikes have failed to reverse the rebels' momentum
*
Houthi militia inched closer Sunday to capturing the port city of Aden, where Saudi-backed forces loyal to Yemeni President Abdel Rabbo Mansour Hadi continue to hold out.

The Shi‘ite rebels unleashed artillery barrages on residential areas in the city and targeted a pro-Hadi television station with mortar rounds, forcing it off the air,reports AFP.


“There are bodies in the streets, and we can’t get close because there are Houthi snipers on the rooftops. Anything that gets near, they shoot at,” an unidentified medic told Reuters.

Houthi militants continue to consolidate control over large swaths of Yemen, despite 11 days of air strikes from a Saudi-led coalition of Gulf Arab states.

The Houthi assault on one of President Hadi’s last remaining strongholds comes as more than a hundred members of a Sunni Islamist political party were rounded up by Shi‘ite militiamen on Sunday.


















Gery Gerard—Paris Match/Getty Images

In 1962, a coup ousted the monarchy ruling North Yemen and spawned a devastating civil war between the newly established Yemen Arab Republic and royalist forces. The conflict, which drew Egypt in on the side of the republicans against the Saudi-backed royalists, lasted through the end of the decade

Meanwhile, the International Committee of the Red Cross has called for the immediate imposition of a 24-hour cease-fire across Yemen to allow for the evacuation of the wounded to prevent further loss of life.

“Our relief supplies and surgical personnel must be allowed to enter the country and safely reach the worst-affected places to provide help,”said Robert Mardini, head of the ICRC’s operations in the Middle East, in a statement. “Otherwise, put starkly, many more people will die. For the wounded, their chances of survival depend on action within hours, not days.”


Health officials in Aden claim that at least 185 people have been killed and 1,282 injured in the city since March 26, reports the BBC. However, the figure does not include rebel casualties or residents killed by air strikes.

Last week, U.N. Emergency Relief Coordinator Valerie Amos called on both sides to do more to protect civilians trapped in the middle of the conflict.

“Those engaged in fighting must ensure that hospitals, schools, camps for refugees and those internally displaced and civilian infrastructure, especially in populated areas, are not targeted or used for military purposes,” said Amos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Daneshmand said:


> Then it means Iran will also get them and reverse engineer them. What US is thinking by giving these kind of tech to Saudis?



They don't think honestly. Also, Hadi issues presidential decrees via facebook


----------



## Daneshmand

Rakan.SA said:


> *saudi air force used JPADS "Joint Precision Airdrop System" to deliver weapons telecommunication device and what ever else they needed
> 
> View attachment 212161
> View attachment 212160
> *
> 
> thats a video of how it works



@SOHEIL 

Any chance of reverse engineering these?



beast89 said:


> They don't think honestly. Also, Hadi issues presidential decrees via facebook



Via facebook? lol. 

President running his country on facebook. That is a first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Any chance of reverse engineering these?



You sure we don't have ?


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> You sure we don't have ?



Not right now. I do not think so. This thing basically gets programmed, and by GPS guides a dropped package towards a landing zone by steering the parachute via pulling its control cords. It is a very useful technology, not only in war but also, during natural disasters where aircrafts can drop aid packages precisely where they want even in relatively windy bad weather conditions from high altitude. Combine this with drone technology, you can deliver packages during natural disasters where roads have failed. Cool stuff. All robotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

@Daneshmand 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585134376087859200
Pro houthi guy epic trolling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585141613753716736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

beast89 said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585134376087859200
> Pro houthi guy epic trolling
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585141613753716736



Such a joke he is. 

Like in the movie "Edge of Tomorrow", this guy thinks he is an alpha and the Omega of Nejd will save him by resetting the time. Alas, they are actually a powerless bunch.


----------



## beast89

so true. That film was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Abii

Rakan.SA said:


> *THANK YOU FOR PROVING MY POINT THAT IRANIANS ARE USING ARAB SHIA AND SHIASIM FOR THEIR AGENDA. *


Why are you screaming? And red font on top too?! 

Arabs kill Arabs regardless of our involvement. You Saudis just use Iran to legitimize your fight with your fellow Arabs. Regardless, we win when you guys are killing each other.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen accuses Russia of supplying weapons to Houthi rebels - watch on - uatoday.tv

An aircraft evacuating Russian citizens was carrying weapons for rebels: Yemen FM

Yemen's Foreign Minister has accused Russia of delivering weapons to *Houthi rebels*, shipping them to Yemen in a plane that was used to evacuate Russian citizens from the country. Yemeni Foreign Minister Riyadh Yassin called on Moscow to explain their actions and refrain from interfering in the conflict.

In response, A Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman said that the allegations were quote 'absurd, irresponsible and provocative' and advised his Yemeni counterpart against ‘dangerous fantasizing'. Moscow has previously called for a ‘humanitarian pause' so aid workers can provide essential supplies to civilians affected by more than 12 days of fighting. The conflict has pitted Shia Iran, which backs the rebels, against Sunni-dominated Saudi Arabia, its regional rival.

The latest figures from the United Nations state that more than 500 people have been killed in two weeks of fighting in Yemen.

Reuters / Sunday, April 05, 2015
A boy holds his father's rifle as they attend a protest by followers of the Houthi movement against the Saudi-led air strikes in Sanaa, Yemen, April 5, 2015. REUTERS/Khaled Abdullah TPX


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> Why are you screaming? And red font on top too?!
> 
> Arabs kill Arabs regardless of our involvement. You Saudis just use Iran to legitimize your fight with your fellow Arabs. Regardless, we win when you guys are killing each other.


LOL you are next. i told you many times before you dont listen to your own politicians and imams. they said it. not me!
you are fighting for your existence. you created the monster you fear most. you woke the sleeping giant. i thank your politicians for that. 
and as i said long time ago what ever is happening in syria and iraq is nothing. the war didnt start yet. 
i told you and your friends save my comments so you can read it again in the future. 
yemen is the beginning.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Houthis still gaining on battlefield? What happened to Saudi-Jordanian-Egyptian ground force?


The first phase of the operation is to use air strikes and blockade as much as possible to weaken Huthis, then the ground war will come. It's now a guirrilla war, each side can capture buildings here or there but for sure Huthis are getting much weaker everyday. Huge amounts of ammo and arms have been destroyed, their air defence and air force have been destroyed. Hundreds of them killed. It's the same as the coalition war against the ISIS, first air strikes, and ISIS were gaining some lands but when most their resources destroyed, they are being defeated.


----------



## jarves

salarsikander said:


> Hi,
> 
> Son its just been a month since you joined PDF , it will take a while before you differentiate. take your time to learn and grow before jumping to conclusions. I am not sure if your so called mixed origin was even relevant to the argument.
> 
> If i may ask is your dad saudi and your mother frnech ? or french passport holder ?


Hi,
He is not a new member but an old member(al-Hasani) with a new ID.Cant you figure it bout by his long aggressive posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

Hindustani78 said:


>


how the hell do they unsheathe those daggers? without ripping the scabbard ?


----------



## OTTOMAN

metronome said:


> how the hell do they unsheathe those daggers? without ripping the scabbard ?



I have once seen them at Oman airport.. i suppose, the daggers are not curved, its just the sheath which is curved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The first phase of the operation is to use air strikes and blockade as much as possible to weaken Huthis, then the ground war will come. It's now a guirrilla war, each side can capture buildings here or there but for sure Huthis are getting much weaker everyday. Huge amounts of ammo and arms have been destroyed, their air defence and air force have been destroyed. Hundreds of them killed. It's the same as the coalition war against the ISIS, first air strikes, and ISIS were gaining some lands but when most their resources destroyed, they are being defeated.





They are being defeated because there are Iraqi forces and Iranian advisors on the ground not to mention Kurdish Peshmarga. 

Where are Saudis adviser generals on the ground, fighting alongside a Yemeni force and even taking their selfies?

Air strikes are just killing civilians. The situation on the ground is fast becoming unfavorable to you. And meanwhile you do not have brave Generals who can go in and take territory and hold it. 

Go figure.


----------



## metronome

OTTOMAN said:


> I have once seen them at Oman airport.. i suppose, the daggers are not curved, its just the sheath which is curved.


I assumed as much, but daggers with a hook would bring a whole other dimension to knife fights.. brootal


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 6, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition forces, stressed that the coalition forces started today to evacuate eleven Red Cross personnel from Yemen with additional flights to lift the remaining personnel scheduled.

He explained that other countries are embarked on evacuating their country mates stranded in Yemen, pointing out that the coalition command is committed to the schedule.

In today's daily briefing, which he held at Riyadh airbase, Brig. Asiri said the Houthi militias are still committing hostile actions again citizens and population and never military targets. They have also stretched outside Aden and fortified themselves inside some districts, noting that work is continuing with popular committees, tribesmen and resistance members who started to move to Aden to assist the resistance there in defense of the city.

Asiri pointed out that the coalition command is continuing to provide the logistic and information support while the airstrikes are also continuing in the same rhythm and according to the prescribed goals.*
-- More
22:25 LOCAL TIME 19:25 GMT *


----------



## Engineer Paad

Daneshmand said:


> They are being defeated because there are Iraqi forces and Iranian advisors on the ground not to mention Kurdish Peshmarga.
> 
> Where are Saudis adviser generals on the ground, fighting alongside a Yemeni force and even taking their selfies?
> 
> Air strikes are just killing civilians. The situation on the ground is fast becoming unfavorable to you. And meanwhile you do not have brave Generals who can go in and take territory and hold it.
> 
> Go figure.



Brother can you brief me how was the situation today in Yemen ? Though we cannot support you directly but we pray that a country like Iran should always be there as it is a true representation of Islam. If we get a chance to fight for Iran we will always stand with you.


----------



## Hindustani78

April 06, 2015, SPA -- Prince Mohammed bin Naif bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Crown Prince, Second Deputy Premier and Minister of Interior; and Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Minister of Defense, Chief of the Royal Court, and Special Adviser to the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, arrived at King Khaled Air Base in Khamis Mushait yesterday evening.
The Deputy Crown Prince was briefed on planned air operations, their types according to the specific objectives and preparations for them.
Before the taking off of the aircraft of the Determination Storm, Prince Mohammed bin Naif and Prince Mohammed bin Salman met with the commanders of participating forces from coalition countries, and the pilots involving in the air operations.
--SPA
14:11 LOCAL TIME 11:11 GMT


----------



## Daneshmand

Engineer Paad said:


> Brother can you brief me how was the situation today in Yemen ?



The situation simply put is that Houthis are winning territory after territory. A simple google search suffices. Bringing in propaganda from Saudi official has no bearing on the ground reality. 

PS. Just watch how things will go, bro. This thing will be wrapped up pretty fast.


----------



## Engineer Paad

Daneshmand said:


> The situation simply put is that Houthis are winning territory after territory. A simple google search suffices. Bringing in propaganda from Saudi official has no bearing on the reality on the ground.



I think situation can change only if mercenary force of Pakistan comes into the picture as pussy arabs cannot do much of its own.


----------



## Hindustani78

06 April 2015 22:38 (Last updated 06 April 2015 22:39)
*Yemen's Shiite Houthi group has staged a massive abduction campaign over the past two days in five provinces of crisis-hit Yemen*
*SANAA*

Yemen's Shiite Houthi group has staged a massive abduction campaign over the past two days in five provinces of crisis-hit Yemen, a local rights group said Monday.

The group has kidnapped 318 political opponents and raided 26 homes and 33 NGOs, according to the Sanaa Rights Center.

It added in a statement that Houthi gunmen had also raided 16 offices of the pro-Muslim Brotherhood Al-Islah Party and seven student dormitories.

The center described the alleged violations as "unprecedented" in Yemen's history.

Since March 26, positions held by Yemen's Shiite Houthi group have been under attack by warplanes from countries participating in the Saudi-led campaign.




*The Chinese embassy in Yemen has been temporarily closed.*
*SANAA*

The Chinese embassy in Yemen has been temporarily closed, a Yemeni diplomat said Monday.

The closure of the embassy in capital Sanaa and China's consulate in the southern city of Aden "will be temporary," the diplomat told The Anadolu Agency.

According to the diplomat, the Chinese ambassador and embassy staff have been evacuated to neighboring Djibouti.

Fractious Yemen has remained in turmoil since last September, when the Shiite Houthi militant group overran Sanaa, from which they have sought to extend their influence to other parts of the country as well.

****************

At least 27 Houthi militants were reportedly killed in an ambush in Yemen's southern Ad Dali city on Monday.

"About 27 Houthis were killed and more than 20 others injured when a Houthi military convoy was ambushed in central Ad Dali city," a member of a local vigilante group loyal to embattled President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi told The Anadolu Agency.

He said the Houthi convoy had been en route to Aden to provide support to pro-Houthi forces who are currently shelling parts of the southern city.

The pro-Hadi vigilante, for his part, said that 24 Houthi militants had been captured by vigilante groups in the southern Lahj province.

There has been no comment from the Shiite Houthi group regarding the reports.


----------



## Daneshmand

Engineer Paad said:


> I think situation can change only if mercenary force of Pakistan comes into the picture as pussy arabs cannot do much of its own.



Well, personally, I do not think it will happen. It appears, Pakistani Generals this time have flatly refused to take part. The Pakistani politicians and the Saudi kingdom are just trying to decorate and cover up this flat refusal. The only help, that it seems has been allowed by Pakistani Generals, to be extended to Saudis, is to use the Pakistani flag during their propaganda announcements.


----------



## GBU-28

Daneshmand said:


> PS. Just watch how things will go, bro. This thing will be wrapped up pretty fast.



The same way you "wrapped up" Tikrit? sorry, I mean the Americans wrapped it up for you and then you took the credit.



You have no chance of winning in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

metronome said:


> I assumed as much, but daggers with a hook would bring a whole other dimension to knife fights.. brootal


In India you have those trishools and other stuff used by BJP, which is equally scary.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> They are being defeated because there are Iraqi forces and Iranian advisors on the ground not to mention Kurdish Peshmarga.
> 
> Where are Saudis adviser generals on the ground, fighting alongside a Yemeni force and even taking their selfies?
> 
> Air strikes are just killing civilians. The situation on the ground is fast becoming unfavorable to you. And meanwhile you do not have brave Generals who can go in and take territory and hold it.
> 
> Go figure.


Calm down, make yourself some french fries, watch and enjoy:








Daneshmand said:


> They are being defeated because there are Iraqi forces and Iranian advisors on the ground not to mention Kurdish Peshmarga.
> 
> 
> Go figure.


Hmm.. You mean the Iranian advisors and Shiite militias who ran away from the battle so the Iraqi forces and the coalition do the job for them, then after liberation of Tikrit they came back to loot and burn embty civilian houses? The ones who have been kcked out recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OTTOMAN

I'm really interested to see, how militants would receive further weapon shipments from Iran or US.
I'm also interested to see, how foreign fighters would leave Yemen.
I believe Arab coalition, should blockade Yemen and soon militants would come out of their rat holes.
I also would like to know, why India was waiting so long to evacuate its citizens and why its notorious army chief went to Yemen. Are they busy evacuating Iran Revolution Guards?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Wolf

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> Tell me what it all this good for? Why are we forced to take a stand? Why did those 3 border guards/soldiers die for? Why are "we" even fighting? For who? For what? What is the objective? Do Houthi's really pose a threat to KSA? Is Hadi really a useful "ally"? What can Yemen give us other than trouble? Are we fighting to protect the House of Saud or the country? I just don't know man.
> 
> For each day that passes by all I see is some retarded sides arguing who the biggest retard is and a bunch of cheerleaders from Indonesia to Surinam all while the sane nations of the world are laughing all the way to the bank and in their parliaments/offices etc.
> 
> Just answer me why all this trouble and will it really end as long as there are so many retards in the Muslim world regardless of sect? What has the Muslim world really to do with Islam and those people we hold as dear in Islam?
> 
> From my point of view almost nothing more than lip service and hypocrisy.
> 
> I really hardly give a crap anymore. I am of mixed origin already and live in Europe to make matters worse. I know that the locals in the Muslim world that don't know any better don't have a choice. It's sad.




You're asking the right questions and obviously @Rakan.SA is not answering in earnest.



> Tell me what it all this good for? Why are we forced to take a stand? Why did those 3 border guards/soldiers die for? Why are "we" even fighting? For who? For what? What is the objective? Do Houthi's really pose a threat to KSA? Is Hadi really a useful "ally"? What can Yemen give us other than trouble? Are we fighting to protect the House of Saud or the country? I just don't know man.




The question you're struggling with is: *Is war ever justified?*

Philosophers, theologians, and military leaders have struggled with this question so you're certainly not the first to be troubled by it. To explore this debate further, begin with Just War theory: en.wikipedia org/wiki/Just_war_theory

*In my observation*: Most warmongers, regardless of country, skin color, religion, politics, or ideology use *politics of fear* to invoke and justify war. People are sold on the virtues of war with rhetoric that present issues in *double bind* or in *false dichotomy* or *loaded language*, i.e. fighting *evil*, fighting *fascism*, war on *terror*, etc.

In France these days, you can experience *politics of fear* being mobilized against Muslims. Every aspect of your Muslim life is being *politicized* *to generate fake outrage* which is later used to stoke fears of Muslims or Islam. Lump all the "debates" on niqab, hijab, halal, mosques, et al. in this category.

To understand how politics of fear works, refer to this discussion:


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


This is what Obama's Iran doctrine does differently. It differentiates between real threats and imaginary or perceived threats from Iran, something Arabs will eventually need to assess for themselves:





In case of Yemen:

Saudi Arabia is undoubtedly using *politics of fear*, i.e. Iranians are now at our doorstep. Arabs have traumatic memories of imperialist ventures on their lands, be they American, British, French, Turkish or Persian. So politics of fear is an easy sell. Saudi grand scheme: *Saudi Arabia wants to make a statement* on their resolve.

In case of Shi'ites, *politics of fear* is invoked with *threat of extinction*, i.e. Americans, Arabs, Israelis, Sunnis want to wipe us out. *Threat of extinction* is something Shi'ites have faced since their inception so the *trauma* is innate. Traumas from the past, e.g. persecution from Sunnis, betrayal at the hands of great powers, Iran-Iraq war, are used to generate compliance.
However, the question you should ask is: *Why does the war in Yemen grasps my attention?
For context*: youtu.be/GZGY0wPAnus

The Power of Nightmares is a good series to watch if you want to understand the world:

The Rise of the Politics of Fear: dai.ly/x20su5f
The Phantom Victory: dai.ly/x20vgms
The Shadows In The Cave: dai.ly/x20xke2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

I wonder if that lad Hasani that used to post here still thinks the Houthis weren't armed and funded by Iran 

He naively claimed the indigenous Houthis had no connection to Iran.

I suppose Europeans like him have a different view of events in the M.E


----------



## AMDR

*US Prepared To Provide Saudi Refueling*
US Prepared To Provide Saudi Refueling

WASHINGTON — US Air Force refueling assets stand ready to support Saudi Arabian operations in Yemen, but the Saudi government has yet to request their use, a Pentagon spokesman said Monday.

Col. Steve Warren said there is nothing holding up that refueling, but it just has not yet been needed.

"It's authorized, it's approved. The assets are in place. Thus far the Saudis, or any other participating nation, simply haven't requested it," Warren told reporters.

Warren stressed that any air refueling operations would not occur over Yemen itself. Asked why that was, the spokesman deferred, saying it was simply the mission parameters that have been decided upon, but the likely cause is to avoid the potential of US airmen becoming trapped on the ground in the midst of the conflict.

Warren did not go into details about what assets could be involved in the refueling, but said no new assets have been moved into the region to support operations.

Saudi forces have taken the lead in a Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) operation against Houthi militants in Yemen. The air strikes are seen, in part, as Saudi Arabia reasserting itself as a regional power.

The US is not participating in any strikes directly, but is offering intelligence and logistical support through the GCC's Joint Fusion Center. The US has about a dozen representatives in the center.

In addition to refueling, the US is prepared to offer combat rescue operations. Sometime in the past two weeks, Warren said, the US helped rescue a downed pilot of a Saudi F-15 that experienced mechanical failures. That occurred over gulf waters, he added.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

GBU-28 said:


> I wonder if that lad Hasani that used to post here still thinks the Houthis weren't armed and funded by Iran
> 
> He naively claimed the indigenous Houthis had no connection to Iran.
> 
> I suppose Europeans like him have a different view of events in the M.E



Hasani has never denied the role of the Mullah's but correctly pointed out that the Houthi movement is an indigenous movement in Northern Yemen that far precedes any Mullah meddling in Yemen. Hasani also knows more about the ground realities of the MENA region than the vast majority of users on PDF. Be it the historical or current realities.

Hasani unlike many users here is not blindly following the party line if he thinks that something is not right as Hasani has very little tolerance left for the regimes of the MENA region/Muslim world, political groups etc. Hasani first and foremost cares about the well-being of the Arab people and the Arab world as a whole. Hasani does not care the slightest about sects, race, religion outside of countering trolls on PDF.


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Red Wolf @Saif al-Arab only a fool would waste his time making excuses to no one on the internet. not me or any saudi or citizen from the coalition countries has to answer to anyone but god. sometimes i answer back if i feel like it. and if its a hopeless case i walk away. 
the amount of crap you typed and mixing facts it just proves my point that we should never engage with ppl like you in discussions. 
ppl had enough from iran and the west and thats why muslims from all around the world are happy for what saudi and its allies did. 
anyway as i said i can debate both of you and prove how ignorant you both are. but i dont feel like it. why should i ? 
its not like saudi goes to war every year. so believe what you want to believe. as long as it makes you happy and it dosnt affect us no one gives a crap what you both think. you can join the iranians, 
one last thing. ppl are already asking for the same action to be taken in syria. and when the time is right iran.
we are warmongers ?! please dont let me start. LOL 
between 4 and 5 million arabs and muslims have been killed by the west and iran and tens of millions of refugees since 2001. 11 million just in syria and you call us warmongers! you are sick you need a shrink! something is wrong with your head man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GBU-28

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hasani has never denied the role of the Mullah's but correctly pointed out that the Houthi movement is an indigenous movement in Northern Yemen that far precedes any Mullah meddling in Yemen. Hasani also knows more about the ground realities of the MENA region than the vast majority of users on PDF. Be it the historical or current realities.
> 
> Hasani unlike many users here is not blindly following the party line if he thinks that something is not right as Hasani has very little tolerance left for the regimes of the MENA region/Muslim world, political groups etc. Hasani first and foremost cares about the well-being of the Arab people and the Arab world as a whole. Hasani does not care the slightest about sects, race, religion outside of countering trolls on PDF.



Hasani definitely said there was no connection between Houthis and Iran. He categorically stated this despite me telling him that they're an Iranian sponsored militia. I have little interest in the internal politics of Yemen, yet I still knew this.

I liked Hasani, but sometimes he was very wrong on issues. Perhaps because he's a bit detached in Europe.

I was surprised about how naive he was with regards to Iran's meddling in the region.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hasani has never denied the role of the Mullah's but correctly pointed out that the Houthi movement is an indigenous movement in Northern Yemen that far precedes any Mullah meddling in Yemen. Hasani also knows more about the ground realities of the MENA region than the vast majority of users on PDF. Be it the historical or current realities.
> 
> Hasani unlike many users here is not blindly following the party line if he thinks that something is not right as Hasani has very little tolerance left for the regimes of the MENA region/Muslim world, political groups etc. Hasani first and foremost cares about the well-being of the Arab people and the Arab world as a whole. Hasani does not care the slightest about sects, race, religion outside of countering trolls on PDF.


LOL yeah ok. badr aldeen alhouthi and his sons went to iran for a few years just for vacation. they didnt became 12ers or anything! they didnt leave the zaidi sect. 
look how badr aldeen alhouthi and his son hussein grave looks like ? *its purely Yemeni style*. yes indeed you know very much about whats going on 








*just to be clear i dont care if they worship a donkey. thats their problem. but dont say its indigenous *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

GBU-28 said:


> Hasani definitely said there was no connection between Houthis and Iran. He categorically stated this despite me telling him that they're an Iranian sponsored militia. I have little interest in the internal politics of Yemen, yet I still knew this.
> 
> I liked Hasani, but sometimes he was very wrong on issues. Perhaps because he's a bit detached in Europe.
> 
> I was surprised about how naive he was with regards to Iran's meddling in the region.



Hasani wants to see proof of such an claim because that's not what Hasani was writing before September 2014 when most PDF users could not even locate Yemen on a map.

Hasani has been one of the most anti-Mullah users on PDF in the entire history of PDF. Something that most users will confirm easily. He was banned several times for speaking out against those Mullah's in heated discussions.

Hasani just asked me what issues he was "very wrong about". Hasani is laughing loudly on the claim of being naive when it comes to Mullah meddling in the region as Hasani has been a big critic of the Mullah's and their destructive proxies for almost 1 decade now.

Now Hasani has to go to bed as he has classes early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gasoline

@Saif al-Arab 

*سلامات ايش صار في عقلك حبيبي ؟ *
اذا انته عايش برا السعودية وتقول لي والله ما اعرف شيء فهذي مشكلة ونعذرك

اما انك تقول لي ان هذي الحرب مالنا مصلحة فيها والمفروض نتركها ،واننا غلطانين ، *فما لك حق صراحةً*

جنودنا كل يوم يقتلون واحد منهم على الحدود وهم لسى ما عندهم لاقوة ولا سيطروا على اليمن كيف لو سيطروا على اليمن ؟؟
شفت التدريب اللي سووهقريب حدود السعودية ؟ انت تعرف مين يدعمهم ؟ انت شفت تهديداتهم ؟

أصحى يا اخي اصحى وسيبك من البزرنه

*اذا كنت فعلاً الحسني فهذي مصيبه هههههههههههههههه 
ايش صار لك ياخي ؟*

@Rakan.SA 

ايش الهرجة بينكم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hasani wants to see proof of such an claim because that's not what Hasani was writing before September 2014 where most PDF users could not even locate Yemen on a map.
> 
> Hasani has been one of the most anti-Mullah users on PDF in the entire history of PDF. Something that most users will confirm easily. He was banned several times for speaking out against those Mullah's in heated discussions.
> 
> Hasani just asked me what issues he was "very wrong about". Hasani is laughing loudly on the claim of being naive when it comes to Mullah meddling in the region when Hasani has been a big critic of the Mullah's and their destructive proxies for almost 1 decade now.


then what the hell is wrong with you making excuses for those houthies when they pointed their missiles towards us ? and when iran started sending them missiles we are suppose to just stand there and watch ? and let them take control of oil and ship routs ? why dont we just open our doors for them and let them take over.



Gasoline said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> *سلامات ايش صار في عقلك حبيبي ؟ *
> اذا انته عايش برا السعودية وتقول لي والله ما اعرف شيء فهذي مشكلة ونعذرك
> 
> اما انك تقول لي ان هذي الحرب مالنا مصلحة فيها والمفروض نتركها ،واننا غلطانين ، *فما لك حق صراحةً*
> 
> جنودنا كل يوم يقتلون واحد منهم على الحدود وهم لسى ما عندهم لاقوة ولا سيطروا على اليمن كيف لو سيطروا على اليمن ؟؟
> شفت التدريب اللي سووهقريب حدود السعودية ؟ انت تعرف مين يدعمهم ؟ انت شفت تهديداتهم ؟
> 
> أصحى يا اخي اصحى وسيبك من البزرنه
> 
> *اذا كنت فعلاً الحسني فهذي مصيبه هههههههههههههههه
> ايش صار لك ياخي ؟*
> 
> @Rakan.SA
> 
> ايش الهرجة بينكم ؟


الواد خرف... انا قلت حسابو مهكر يمكن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> الواد خرف... انا قلت حسابو مهكر يمكن


خله يعيش الديموقراطيه وحقوق الانسان شوية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> خله يعيش الديموقراطيه وحقوق الانسان شوية


حقوق طيزي.. مو وقتو

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

@Gasoline @Rakan.SA @Saif al-Arab ههههه صلو عالنبي يا اخوان  (yes, I know the irony in me saying that)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

Daneshmand said:


> Well, personally, I do not think it will happen. It appears, Pakistani Generals this time have flatly refused to take part. The Pakistani politicians and the Saudi kingdom are just trying to decorate and cover up this flat refusal. The only help, that it seems has been allowed by Pakistani Generals, to be extended to Saudis, is to use the Pakistani flag during their propaganda announcements.


I don't think so the delegation went with Defence minister was very very powerful U Know what I mean?officers with him were not on pleasure trip they mean bussiness the Cheif of General staff ,DGMO s of all three services .Air and sea U will see big action by Pak it's only about ground troops how much pak can offer plus what kind of demand is by Saudis .issue is parliment Govt will get endorsement they have majority plus other political parties R with them .but ultimately it's by Army Cheif how much pak can help Saudis means on ground troops but there will be participation for sure at what level and under which command we will see in days .The word iran iN pak military and civil circles gone with Great raza shah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Ahmed Jo said:


> @Gasoline @Rakan.SA @Saif al-Arab ههههه صلو عالنبي يا اخوان  (yes, I know the irony in me saying that)


*اللهم صلي وسلم عليه ، مرحبا اخي*


No problem brothers, I think he's facing some temporary difficulties in his study and it will end soon insha Allah  (I'm going through this also,but it doesn't harm me alhamdulillah  ) .He's carrying the voice of peace .When needed , he will be the first man carries the weapon to defend his country and people .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> *اللهم صلي وسلم عليه ، مرحبا اخي*
> 
> 
> No problem brothers, I think he's facing some temporary difficulties in his study and it will end soon insha Allah  (I'm going through this also ) .He's carrying the voice of peace .When needed , he will be the first man carries the weapon to defend his country and people .


sounds like he is PMSing. 
if he thinks the muslim world is retarded and hypocryte then he better not come back. 
we dont need more hypocrites. we have enough already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

jarves said:


> Hi,
> He is not a new member but an old member(al-Hasani) with a new ID.Cant you figure it bout by his long aggressive posts?


Hi,

And meaningless too


----------



## Red Wolf

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good post. I agree with a lot of the content although not everything. Actually what I was alluding to was not war in itself (*I consider war as an inevitable human "past time" that will always be present and always has been*) but the general condition of the MENA region/Muslim world, all of those conflicts that are targeting the common man and woman first of all while the leaders and clerics are hardly impacted, all the hypocrisy, misuse of religion for selfish agendas, the lack of foresight, the troublesome realization that past mistakes are being committed time and time again, the petty discussions/topics that are the source of death which the vast majority of the remaining world has long thrown away, all the problems that seem to have no end, the wrong priorities etc. Sometimes you reach a point where you have to say it how it is no matter if it is going to hurt or provoke other people. I don't bother if people are calling me a Nazi, racist, non-Muslim, agent or whatever they want to do in case of me speaking out about the ground realities or simply voicing my opinions which are shared by millions. Maybe not on all fronts but at the core they are.
> 
> Also don't misunderstand me. I believe that the Houthi's are a huge part of the problem in Yemen alongside with corrupted officials in the parliament and military, AQAP and other fractions. It's just that this fight is not the fight of anyone else but the Yemenis. A joint Arab coalition led by KSA might chase the Houthi's back to their strongholds in the Northernmost regions of Yemen but they won't be able to crush the Houthi's completely or make them disappear as I have read, seen and heard certain commentators, officials etc. proclaim.
> 
> There are a lot of questions and few answers as of now. Don't forget that this conflict/war is one out of dozens of conflicts/wars and all of them are connected.
> 
> In the end I just like most other sane people simply want to see progress and peace in the region and for us to focus on matters that really matter.
> 
> Such as continued economic progress, education, science, job creation, infrastructure, social and political reforms etc. It's even gotten to the point that compatriots are killing each other due to sect/different political views alone. All that it takes. This is not what I envision my children or grandchildren (not that I expect them to live in the ME) to live through or future generations. Simply put the status quo in the MENA region/Muslim world is by large a very messed up/insane status quo and the locals have to be at the forefront to change that because foreigners are not going to do that. In fact they will just make it all worse by using weak people for their own agendas as seen recently and throughout history.
> 
> Also of course not everything is doom and gloom but I think that it is fair to say that I have a point or two. People that live in the region can either close their eyes and pretend that those problems are not there or actually try to do something about them at least. If nothing is done they won't disappear but just become more widespread and more deadly.



If you accept war as part of the human condition then everything that follows, i.e., death, destruction, brutality, economic collapse, poverty, loss of innocence, etc. should be easier to accept. Ergo, the death of 3 Saudi soldiers and countless Yemni civilians is nothing more than '*necessary evil*'.

Only when you question the *necessity of war* can you arrive at the conclusion that *people who view themselves, or others, through the lens of war are more likely to wage war*. This is true regardless of geography and religion. Its true in the case of Houthis as well.

If you only focus on the symptoms of conflict (war is escalation of conflict) and not how those conflicts are resolved, or escalated, you're essentially looking for scapegoats i.e. bad leaders, lack of social or political development, etc.

Empowered communities will, in time, demand better leadership and development. If leaders fail to deliver, they will have a revolution on their hand. French aristocracy suffered this fate more than once.

On the other hand, if you keep people in a state of fear, they are less likely to question their leaders or their policies. Hence politics of fear comes before war. To question the politics of fear is to question the *necessity of war*.



Rakan.SA said:


> *not me or any saudi or citizen from the coalition countries has to answer to anyone but god*.



@Rakan.SA If you have to invoke god to justify a petty regional war, you've already lost the argument.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Red Wolf said:


> If you have to invoke god to justify a petty regional war, you've already lost the argument.


sorry what argument ?! lol
i told you im not going to waste my time trying to explain anything to you. you made an argument out of that ?! lol
anyway the theories you are talking about is exactly what the west and US have been doing with their ppl. 
not in saudi.
im not a prince i dont work for the government and from time to time i make harsh comments against my government. so i fear no one and i dont kiss ***. if my government did anything wrong i would say it. but what it did is exactly what the ppl want and have been asking for years. why ?! because we dont feel secured while iran is doing what its doing for the past few decades. the iranian government is directly involved in terrorist attacks all around the world specially the arab world including saudi. even in makkah during hajj. thats how sick they are. so our government was very very patient for decades! and it has an obligation to secure its ppl and national interests. 
i dont need someone living in the other half of the world tell me how things are and why we went to war. 
keep your BS to your self. your nation has enough blood on its hands so stay busy dealing with that.
the US made up 9/11 to apply the theories you have been talking about so ppl can give up their liberty in exchange of security and control by the government " NE WORLD ORDER" as many western presidents and politicians call it. and it dragged the whole NATO members with it cuz they have a deal. then they dragged them to war. 
so you have a blood thersty corropt governments that are killing 10s and 100s of millions for the past 100 years until now for world dominance! so please go stand against them. and leave us alone we know how to deal with our part of the world. 
your world government including UN and the UN security council have brought nothing but wars and trouble to this world. 5 countries decides who has the right to live or not! thats how low you ppl are. you keep your ppl busy with fancy materialistic things in life while you make it hard of other nations to live. 
so dont give us lectures like we are bunch of idiots here. 
you go all the way to afghanistan to fight a ghost called terror and kill civilians then you want to lecture us!


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Rakan.SA @Gasoline @Ahmed Jo

أهي جريمة الآن إن تحدثنا عن الحقائق المؤسفة التي تجري على أرض الواقع في منطقة الشرق الأوسط والعالم الإسلامي؟ هل تعتقدون حقا أن جميع النزاعات والحروب الفارغة، والقتل، والطائفية، والسلوك المتخلف، وعدم الكفاءة السياسية، والأولويات الخاطئة، والجماعات الإرهابية، والأنظمة الشمولية، والنفاق، واستغلال الدين سوف تختفي بين عشية وضحاها؟ ألا يستحق الشعب والأجيال القادمة حياة أفضل؟ لماذا يجب علينا التستر على تلك المشاكل والتظاهر بأن كل شيء على ما يرام في حين أن كل شخص عاقل يمكن أن يرى أن هذا هو محض هراء، إذا ابتغينا الصدق لمرة واحدة ولو كان قاسيا؟

وعليه، هل أصبح الآن من غير المشروع التشكيك في فعالية (على المدى الطويل) العملية العسكرية الحالية؟ أين ترونني أعبّر عن أي دعم للحوثيين أو للملا في إيران أو أختلق أي أعذار؟

أنا أؤيد العملية، غير أن الغزو البري وحده لن يحل المشاكل إلا مؤقتا كما كتبت. يجب على الشعب اليمني أن يحل مشاكله بنفسه على المدى الطويل لأنه الوحيد القادر على ذلك. وبحسب ما أراه، اليمن بؤرة خطر وهذا يبدو وكأنه فخ.

بالطبع أشعر بالغضب عندما يموت الجنود الشباب وحرس الحدود في صراعات فرغة يمكن تجنبها بين العرب تحديدا، ولا سيما الجيران العرب.

إن الكثير مما كتبتموه لي إنما هو مزاعم واتهامات باطلة لم أكتبها قط. فأنا لم أزعم قط أن الحوثيين ليسوا جزءا من المشكلة ولا الملا في إيران، ولم أقل إنه لا ينبغي أن نحارب الحوثيين في اليمن. يرجى أن تقرأوا مجددا ما كتبته فعليا. الواقع هو أن جميع المجموعات ارتكبت وترتكب الأخطاء وقد سئمت من استغلال الضحايا الأبرياء في هذه اللعبة القذرة.

كنت مثلكم في السابق غير أنه طفح الكيل عندي.

أصدقائي، مهما يكن رأيكم ورأيي في الأمر، فإن التغييرات التي ذكرتها ضرورية لمنطقتنا للمضي قدما. ولا علاقة لذلك بالدين (الإسلام). وإن أراد المرء أن يشفى من علة، فعليه أن يعترف أولا بأنه يعانيها.

لا تأخذوا كلامي شخصيا، واستخدموا ما لديكم من طاقات لمعالجة المشاكل الحقيقية.

على أية حال سوف أحدّ من أوقات دخولي إلى هذا المنتدى، لذا لن تقرأوا الكثير من مشاركاتي. لا شك أن ذلك سيسرّ الإيرانيين كثيرا لأنه لن يبقى أحد يوقفهم عند حدّهم إذا أساءوا التصرف. لقد توصلت إلى استنتاج مفاده أن سكان منطقة الشرق الأوسط يجب أن يروا أولا واقع الحياة في منطقة أخرى من العالم لكي يدركوا حقيقة ما يحدث في المنطقة ويروا العيوب الكثيرة في منطقتهم بين الأنظمة والجماعات السياسية ورجال الدين الخ

لا، أنا نفسي بعيد عن الكمال، ولكن على الأقل لا أتجاهل كل التحديات الضخمة التي نواجهها وسنواجهها لفترة طويلة في المستقبل إذا لم نغير سلوكنا وعقليتنا وأفعالنا.

عندما أكتب أن "العالم الإسلامي هو متخلف" فأنا عندئذ أشير بشكل واضح إلى مثيري الشغب والمشاكل المعروفين، والأهم إلى أنظمة معينة هي بالفعل متخلفة وتشكل جزءا كبيرا من المشكلة.

ألا تسأمون إطلاقا من كل هذا الهراء؟ ألم تعيشوا قط خارج الشرق الأوسط؟

أخيرا لا يمكنني أن أدعم بشكل أعمى نظاما غير منتخب، وأود أن أرى انتخابات حقيقية تُجرى في المملكة العربية السعودية ودول مجلس التعاون الخليجي والعالم العربي، حيث يمكن للناس أن يختاروا حكامهم بأنفسهم ويجعلوهم عرضة للمساءلة.

كذلك كنت أنتقد نظام الملا الإيراني وعملاءهم المخربين في العالم العربي بلغة قاسية قبل فترة طويلة من اشتراككم في PDF. نعم، قبل سنوات عديدة. لذا أرجوكم توقفوا عن هذا

كل ما أريده حاليا، قبل أي شيء آخر، هو السلام والتقدم في عالمنا العربي الحبيب. من فضلكم لا تجعلوا المسألة شخصية ولا تشكوا في إيماني.

بعض الإخوة الآخرين والمستخدمين القدامى يفهمون تماما ما أتحدث عنه.

Anyway have fun and take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

A Yemeni supporter of the separatist Southern Movement rests a tank shell on his shoulder in the city of Aden on April 6, 2015. Fierce clashes raged between rebels and loyalist fighters in southern Yemen, leaving nearly 100 dead in 24 hours, as the Red Cross faced delays to urgently needed aid deliveries. AFP PHOTO / SALEH AL-OBEIDI


----------



## Mr.Nair

India ready to help also US citizen's

U.S.: India will help Americans leave Yemen - CNN Video


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585256602141360128


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemenis from Taez province donate blood to those injured in the latest fighting in the southern port city of Aden on April 7, 2015, at an hospital in Yemen's second larget city of Taez (AFP Photo/Abdulrahaman Abdullah)





Shiite Huthi rebels gather in the Crater district of the the southern Yemeni port city of Aden on April 5, 2015 (AFP Photo/Saleh Al-Obeidi)


----------



## Hindustani78

Warplanes from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Sudan, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Qatar, and Bahrain are taking part in the operation.

The following footage shows RSAF Tornado IDS, F-15S and Eurofighter Typhoon jets launch from and return to King Khalid airbase.

Noteworthy, the clip also shows one of the four Sudanese Air Force Su-24Ms that are taking part in the coalition air strikes in Yemen.





focusing on UAE Air Force contribution to the Operation:


----------



## Rakan.SA

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> سؤال ثاني لو تكرمت هل أنت مصاب بصدمه حضارية ؟


اكيد مصدوم! يحسب هو اللي سافر بس! يقول يبغالنا نسافر و نعيش برا لكي نرا عالمنا من منظور آخر! الله اكبر! السعوديه من اكبر ١٠ دول في العالم مصدره للسياحه. محنا عايشين في كهف لكي ننظر لاوطاننا نظره غربيه. خاصه و ان اوطاننا ضحية سياسه غربيه. قليلا ما ترى او بالكاد ترى سعودي مهاجو او جاليه سعوديه في اي دوله. الكل يعود لها لسبب.
ثم يقول اننا متخلفين و يلوم الدين والمشايخ و فكرنا و اوهام لا يقولها الا مضحوك عليه! 
لو قال ما قال قبل الحرب كان ممكن اناقشه. لكن ان يتغير و يقلب اثناء الحرب فلا عذر له.
*و اقول اليوم اليمن السعيد و غدا الشام.*
ماذا تتوقع سيحدث لو تركنا اليمن ؟ سيناريو العراق و سوريا و سيطلع داعش و القاعده و يدخلو الحدود. لكن الفرق ان عندهم صواريخ سكود و صواريخ ايرانيه تم شحنها الى اليمن. 
الحوثي لا يعلم كيف يستخدمها لكن الايراني و علي صالح يعلمو. الاستخبارات السعوديه جابت ارقام الصواريخ الايرانيه او ما يسمى سيريال نمبر المكتوبه عليها. و هذا الواهم يقولك هي حرب يمنيه و مالنا صلاح.
انا اعطيك مثال بسيط. بسبب الحوثيين رفعت شركات التامين الرسوم على السفن التي تعبر من قناة السويس و في طريقها لباب المندب ثم للعالم. فاضطرت بعض الشركات ان لا ترسل سفنها عبر السويس مما اثر على اقتصاد مصر.
هذا مثال بسيط. لا ارد ان اطيل لكن عيب و حرام ان يخذل و يثبط شخص المسلمين.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

An alert border guard keeps vigil on the southern borders in Jazan. Saudi border guards have foiled infiltration attempts from the Yemeni side in the wake of the ongoing Decisive Storm operation against the Houthi militias. A Houthi camp was detected in the southern most point on Saudi border, which was completely destroyed by the security forces. After the 2009 infiltration attempt, the Kingdom created a buffer zone along the border with Yemen. Displaced villagers were compensated with money and housing. — SPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

_Y؛emeni officials said Saudi airstrikes targeting a military base on Tuesday hit a nearby school, injuring at least a half dozen students.
The information came from two officials with the governor's office in Ibb province, where the school is located, as well as Houthi sources from the rebel group that is fighting for control of the country.

A third source, with the Education Ministry in Ibb, said three students had been killed at the Al Bastain School in Maitam, in southwestern Yemen, as a result of an airstrike._


----------



## Hindustani78

Fire and smoke are seen at a military site after it was hit by an air strike at the Faj Attan mountain of Sanaa April 6, 2015.
Reuters/Mohamed al-Sayaghi





U.S. Deputy Secretary of State Antony Blinken said the U.S., a key ally of oil-rich Saudi Arabia, had also set up a coordination center in the Sunni Muslim kingdom, whose forces have led an air campaign against the Shi'ite Houthi group which rules most of Yemen.

"Saudi Arabia is sending a strong message to the Houthis and their allies that they cannot overrun Yemen by force," he told reporters in the Saudi capital Riyadh.

"As part of that effort, we have expedited weapons deliveries, we have increased our intelligence sharing, and we have established a joint coordination planning cell in the Saudi operation center," Blinken added.

Reuters / Monday, April 06, 2015
A Saudi soldier takes his position at Saudi Arabia's border with Yemen, April 6, 2015. REUTERS/Faisal Al Nasser





Apr 7, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the coalition command is continuously communicating with the relief organizations to follow up evacuation of foreigners.

As explained during the daily press briefing held today base Riyadh flights, Brig. Asiri said that the command issued today necessary permissions for a ship to move from Djibouti towards Aden carrying relief materials and medical crews of the Red Cross.

Asiri added that the evacuation operations are going at a good pace despite of presence of some obstacles facing some countries in providing enough aircrafts to the size of their people in Yemen, stressing that capabilities which are provided by the coalition command are began to show results on the ground.

Brig. Asiri pointed out that the actions carried out by the coalition forces during the air campaign are going in accordance with the prepared plans where the coalition forces isolated the Houthi militias in Aden with a continuation of supporting the People's Committees and the loyal people of the region to address these acts of sabotage.

Asiri said that the coalition forces have worked to achieve the air objectives since the beginning of operations with a focus on the Houthi camps and movements where the coalition forces directly targeted them in Sana'a, Taiz and Dhali.*

--More
20:26 LOCAL TIME 17:26 GMT *


Brig. Asiri said that the coalition command hopes that the commanders of the military units in the Yemeni army which desire to support the legitimacy and abandonment of these terrorist groups are to communicate with their colleagues who support the legitimacy in order to avoid destroying these forces.

During the past 24 hours, Brig.* Asiri added that the coalition forces targeted all brigades and forces that support the Houthi militias at their sites, movements and ammunition stores, 'the coalition forces destroyed today about 11 ammunition stores,' he added.*

Brig. Asiri said that the number of Houthi militias are began to decrease, pointing out that they are in disarray and have no organization, 'the coalition command will target and destroy their sites,' Asiri added.

*At Al-Anad Airbase, Brig. Asiri confirmed that the potentials are neutralized at the airbase, 'but the Houthi militias returned yesterday to the airbase and tried to grab these potentials and hide inside the airbase,' Asiri added,* pointing out that the coalition forces directly attacked them and the base is became now under the control of the People's Committees in the region.

Regarding the land operations, Brig. Asiri said the Kingdom's southern borders are in a fully stable situation where the land forces and border guards perform their duties.

At the same time, the naval operations of the coalition forces are also playing their role effectively in collaboration with the states in the region at Bab-el-Mandeb and the Horn of Africa.*

--More
20:55 LOCAL TIME 17:55 GMT *



Answering reportersâ€™ questions,* Asiri said the coalition forces are working to achieve their current main goals of securing the city of Aden*, preventing the Houthi militias from continuing to terrify citizens and blocking any flow of supportive materials for the Houthis from outside the city. He said that mutinous army forces, affiliating to deposed former president Ali Abdullah Saleh and the militias are from time to time trying to reinforce their presence in the city of Aden.

He drew the attention that the Determination Storm targeted the hostile camps in Aden, particularly the central security and presidential guard sites who might play crucial role on the military balance on the ground, noting that the Houthi *militias have in the past stormed the Yemeni army facilities and robbed quantities of arms from the stores, and imported big amounts of weapons from outside Yemen. * Asiri questioned the wisdom from storing this sizable quantities of arms inside Yemen if it were not to harm the country and its citizens.

He said military action is a planned and organized one that's not responding to reactions. So, this work is targeting militia's and not a regular army, noting that ten to twelve or two weeks of military operations is considered a short time, particularly that the military operations are done according to a prescribed plan that takes into consideration the safety of citizens and the infrastructure of the country.

He criticized those who are crying on the media to condole the painful losses their Houthi allies have sustained, citing the human and Houthi military infrastructures losses.*
--More
21:58 LOCAL TIME 18:58 GMT *


Giving an account on the history of the Houthi group struggle to seize power in Yemen, Asiri reminded that the Houthi militias started to attack the Yemeni State early 2002, and then launched six wars against the Yemeni army, drawing the attention that the Yemeni government has given TV evidence in the past years on the involvement of Iran in support of the Houthi militia with weapons and ammunition coming to them through Yemeni ports.

Since then, the militias were trying to seize power from the legitimate government in Yemen. *Following their most recent coup in Sanaa, there were 14 flights a week coming from Iran carrying weapons and ammunition for the Houthi militia, he disclosed, adding that the planes were also carrying what they call 'tourists coming from Iran and Yemeni tourists going to Iran'.*

He confirmed that the* Iranians managed to train Yemeni youths to use military aircraft, obtain airstrikes and artillery, an unprecedented experience of a militia who possess warplanes and scud missiles. *He stated that Iran and Hezbollah managed to provide training for Houthi militia which was developed to sustain harm to Yemeni population and infrastructure. He said this destructive plan is now halted by the Determination Storm Operation.

On the other hand, Al-Samsam military drill 5, is held alternately between the Kingdom and Pakistan, aiming at achieving mutual experience and benefit. He said the Saudi Arabian armed forces and land forces are ready to do their job along the southern border of the Kingdom, noting the role being played by King Salman Training Center in this regard.
*
--More
22:37 LOCAL TIME 19:37 GMT *


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Italian made FALCO UAV in Saudi Arabia. Possible opertational use in Yemen.*
*



*

*A WWII era SU-100 self propelled gun in San'aa, Yemen. *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Keralite being held captive by suspected rebels in Yemen*
A 49-year-old Keralite has been taken captive allegedly by a six member armed group at Sanaa in strife torn Yemen, according to information reaching the family here.
Salman, hailing from Malappuram district, has been in Yemen with his wife and five children since the past seven years.

According to his father, Abdu Rehaman, Salman's wife, Khamarunnisa, informed him that the six member rebel group carrying arms had stormed into their flat on March 24 and taken him into custody along with five others.

Though the other captives were released later, there was no information about Salman yet, his father said.

"We have sent e-mail complaints to Chief Minister Oommen Chandy and External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, seeking urgent steps to bring back our son," he said.

Yemen has been witnessing a fierce battle between Saudi-led coalition and Shiite rebels known as Houthis, who have battled their way into various cities, including in the former stronghold of President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, who has fled overseas.

The total number of Indian evacuees from war-ravaged Yemen touched the 4,000 mark yesterday with nearly 700 more nationals, including 600 from Sanaa, rescued in three air sorties.


----------



## Screambowl

Iran sent two warships to the Gulf of Aden on Wednesday, state media reported, establishing a military presence off the coast of Yemen where Saudi Arabia is leading a bombing campaign to oust the Iran-allied Houthi movement.

The Alborz destroyer and Bushehr support vessel sailed from Bandar Abbas on a mission to protect Iranian shipping from piracy, Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari said in comments cited by Press TV.

Saudi Arabia and several Arab allies have imposed an air and naval blockade on Yemen as part of a two-week campaign to oust the Houthis, who have taken most of the country and forced President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi to flee to Riyadh.

Iran has condemned the campaign and called for dialogue. Saudi Arabia accuses Iran of providing military support to the Houthis, a charge the Islamic Republic denies.

The Iranian ships will patrol the Gulf of Aden, south of Yemen, and the Red Sea, Sayyari said. The area is one of the world's most important shipping routes and a gateway between Europe and the Middle East.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...s-anti-piracy-warships-off-Yemen-s-coast.html



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585774807700078592


----------



## SipahSalar

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



Reminds me of Kim Jong Un inspecting various things.







Major Shaitan Singh said:


>


Whaaaat? What is that relic doing there? Simply epic.


----------



## haman10

The operation Started not many days ago and here are the results till now :

- hundreds of civilian (not fighter) death 

*- Expanding of ansarallah control to a whole new level *

- blowing civilian buildings up + a couple of 1950s equipment .

All this , against a bunch of houthi fighters , So decisive indeed , LMAO .

Keep your dumb little toys back in the hangers please , you might need them later


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran deploys warships off Yemen's coast| Reuters
Wed Apr 8, 2015 7:26am EDT

(Reuters) - Iran sent two warships to the Gulf of Aden on Wednesday, state media reported, establishing a military presence off the coast of Yemen where Saudi Arabia is leading a bombing campaign to oust the Iran-allied Houthi movement.

The Alborz destroyer and Bushehr support vessel sailed from Bandar Abbas on a mission to protect Iranian shipping from piracy, Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari said in comments cited by Press TV.

Saudi Arabia and several Arab allies have imposed an air and naval blockade on Yemen as part of a two-week campaign to oust the Houthis, who have taken most of the country and forced President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi to flee to Riyadh.

Iran has condemned the campaign and called for dialogue. Saudi Arabia accuses Iran of providing military support to the Houthis, a charge the Islamic Republic denies.

The Iranian ships will patrol the Gulf of Aden, south of Yemen, and the Red Sea, Sayyari said. The area is one of the world's most important shipping routes and a gateway between Europe and the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> The operation Started not many days ago and here are the results till now :
> 
> - hundreds of civilian (not fighter) death
> 
> *- Expanding of ansarallah control to a whole new level *
> 
> - blowing civilian buildings up + a couple of 1950s equipment .
> 
> All this , against a bunch of houthi fighters , So decisive indeed , LMAO .
> 
> Keep your dumb little toys back in the hangers please , you might need them later


The opposite is true. And for the second point, capturing building and being in some parts of any city doesn't mean that they take control of that city. Huthies are being fought in most Yemeni areas, from air and on ground. 








Hindustani78 said:


> Iran deploys warships off Yemen's coast| Reuters
> Wed Apr 8, 2015 7:26am EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - Iran sent two warships to the Gulf of Aden on Wednesday, state media reported, establishing a military presence off the coast of Yemen where Saudi Arabia is leading a bombing campaign to oust the Iran-allied Houthi movement.
> 
> The Alborz destroyer and Bushehr support vessel sailed from Bandar Abbas on a mission to protect Iranian shipping from piracy, Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari said in comments cited by Press TV.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and several Arab allies have imposed an air and naval blockade on Yemen as part of a two-week campaign to oust the Houthis, who have taken most of the country and forced President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi to flee to Riyadh.
> 
> Iran has condemned the campaign and called for dialogue. Saudi Arabia accuses Iran of providing military support to the Houthis, a charge the Islamic Republic denies.
> 
> The Iranian ships will patrol the Gulf of Aden, south of Yemen, and the Red Sea, Sayyari said. The area is one of the world's most important shipping routes and a gateway between Europe and the Middle East.


Let's see what Iran can do to save it's brothers from the Decisive Storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

I want to see them try.


----------



## SipahSalar

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Let's see what Iran can do to save it's brothers from the Decisive Storm.


They are there just for anti-piracy operations. They will be patrolling the gulf of Eden, which they have full right to do. They won't dare open the naval blockade of Yemeni ports, that much i can guarantee.


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The opposite is true.


yeah ok , whatever you say .

controlled area maps tell otherwise



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Decisive Storm.




What a failure and what a joke


----------



## MoshteAhani

haman10 said:


> What a failure and what a joke


WHy do you mock them ? Just a few hours ago you were defending Saudi wahabian security estabilishment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MoshteAhani said:


> WHy do you mock them ? Just a few hours ago you were defending Saudi wahabian security estabilishment


you were mocking the death of a saudi policemen and i simply told you its a low thing to do .

you can do whatever you want to do bro , i'm not your guardian .


----------



## Rakan.SA

haman10 said:


> The operation Started not many days ago and here are the results till now :
> 
> - hundreds of civilian (not fighter) death
> 
> *- Expanding of ansarallah control to a whole new level *
> 
> - blowing civilian buildings up + a couple of 1950s equipment .
> 
> All this , against a bunch of houthi fighters , So decisive indeed , LMAO .
> 
> Keep your dumb little toys back in the hangers please , you might need them later


*wow! listen you must make a daily media briefing about the situation in yemen. i can help bring some media coverage for you. we need your intel on this. the world needs you! *



MoshteAhani said:


> They are ALL the same $hit. Just a few days ago the Wahabis and their puppets in Pakistan killed Iranian border guards.
> 
> Looks fair to me.


18 to be precise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Let's see what Iran can do to save it's brothers from the Decisive Storm.



It's very foolish to think Iran is sending these 2 warships for a war, this is a routine naval vessel that has been sent numerous times before to fight piracy in gulf of Aden and has actually repulsed various pirate attacks on Iran's vessels. save your mighty power for those Yemenis who live in refugee camps and workers of factories. Because that's what the whole 'Failed Storm' operation is all about now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Italian made FALCO UAV in Saudi Arabia. Possible opertational use in Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *A WWII era SU-100 self propelled gun in San'aa, Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i read we made a contract with the US then south africa then china and now i see this italian drone! 
i also know we have our own made drones. 
anyway until now i only saw this italian drone and the saudi made. il see if i can find pics of other saudi drones


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Cross Posting from Another Defense Site the Following comment is not my View, I found the observation interesting so I am pasting it here. 

The Saudi Army in total is 150,000. Their actual combat strength is not more than ~85,000. One of the prime reasons they have required the services of Pakistani/Egyptian contingents in the past. 

The actual infantry component in the kingdom is the Saudi Army National Guard which unlike the Army recruits exclusively from regimes own tribes and reports to the King directly. The National Guard is specifically deployed to protect the Saudi Royals against coups and increasingly to counter terror. IIRC, they should number around 95,000 and are spread all over the Kingdom and have also recently reinforced the restive Iraq border against ISIS chaps. 

The Shia Zaidi's (aka Houthi's) are hardcore mountain fighters and have always retreated into the mountains where they have conducted an expensive attrition campaign against the enemy. This is not the first time the Saudi's have resorted to airpower against them and much bad blood exists between the two ever-since they were ousted from their lands in the East by the Saudi's. The Houthi's were once before obliterated by the Yemeni Army however have since grown immensely at the expense of the later. 

The Saudi Army is not structured for a land campaign they are likely to face ie COIN Ops. They barely field 8 Infantry Brigades, out of which only 3 are Light Infantry ones which can take the fight to the enemy beyond the mountainous Najran region into the Zaidi controlled Al Jawf & Saada. In all, a lone Infantry Division plus worth of troops is what the Saudi Army can possibly muster for a foray into unknown mountain terrain. Where remote unconnected valleys would render their Mechanised forces a liability like the Soviets faced in Afghanistan while being reduced to protecting crucial lines of communication. This is ideal ambush countryside with an average altitude of 7,000 ft along the coast in the rebel's own backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Aden port has fallen to the houthis...News just now. Indian ships cannot go there now


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> It's very foolish to think Iran is sending these 2 warships for a war, this is a routine naval vessel that has been sent numerous times before to fight piracy in gulf of Aden and has actually repulsed various pirate attacks on Iran's vessels. save your mighty power for those Yemenis who live in refugee camps and workers of factories. Because that's what the whole 'Failed Storm' operation is all about now.


ok im sending your advice to the saudi king. im sure he will take it into consideration 
meanwhile you need any help with 20 million iranians living under poverty while you are spending money on wars ?!
you need any help with your highest drug addiction rate in the world ? 
i can go on with your problems. you need help. while your government is spending all its money and resource on wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kinani

Too bad Iran cant dock it's warships in Port Sudan anymore


----------



## Rakan.SA

Lonely Hermit said:


> Cross Posting from Another Defense Site the Following comment is not my View, I found the observation interesting so I am pasting it here.
> 
> The Saudi Army in total is 150,000. Their actual combat strength is not more than ~85,000. One of the prime reasons they have required the services of Pakistani/Egyptian contingents in the past.
> 
> The actual infantry component in the kingdom is the Saudi Army National Guard which unlike the Army recruits exclusively from regimes own tribes and reports to the King directly. The National Guard is specifically deployed to protect the Saudi Royals against coups and increasingly to counter terror. IIRC, they should number around 95,000 and are spread all over the Kingdom and have also recently reinforced the restive Iraq border against ISIS chaps.
> 
> The Shia Zaidi's (aka Houthi's) are hardcore mountain fighters and have always retreated into the mountains where they have conducted an expensive attrition campaign against the enemy. This is not the first time the Saudi's have resorted to airpower against them and much bad blood exists between the two ever-since they were ousted from their lands in the East by the Saudi's. The Houthi's were once before obliterated by the Yemeni Army however have since grown immensely at the expense of the later.
> 
> The Saudi Army is not structured for a land campaign they are likely to face ie COIN Ops. They barely field 8 Infantry Brigades, out of which only 3 are Light Infantry ones which can take the fight to the enemy beyond the mountainous Najran region into the Zaidi controlled Al Jawf & Saada. In all, a lone Infantry Division plus worth of troops is what the Saudi Army can possibly muster for a foray into unknown mountain terrain. Where remote unconnected valleys would render their Mechanised forces a liability like the Soviets faced in Afghanistan while being reduced to protecting crucial lines of communication. This is ideal ambush countryside with an average altitude of 7,000 ft along the coast in the rebel's own backyard.


*its not accurate at all. we have our own mountain war school. now an exercise called samsam 5 is taking place in that mountain training school with pakistan army. its under estimating our real power. 

and to correct you. houthies are not zaidies they are 12ers shia. they used to be zaidies before their leader badr aldeen alhouthi and his son went to iran and changed to 12 imam shia *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

The only joke here is Iranian operations, Iran fighting in Iraq and Syria with their respective governments in addition to numerous militias and hezbollah for hiw many hears now? Still couldnt defeat a bunch of unorganized fighters. And after all the destruction anf killing, at the end they had to call for good ol' USA for airstrikes.

Pffft


----------



## azzo

Iran is weaker than I thought, dissapointed.


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Rakan.SA said:


> *its not accurate at all. we have our own mountain war school. now an exercise called samsam 5 is taking place in that mountain training school with pakistan army. its under istemating our real power.
> 
> and to correct you. houthies are not zaidies they are 12ers shia. they used to be zaidies before their leader badr aldeen alhouthi and his son went to iran and changed to 12 imam shia *


I am not very well versed with the history of this conflict I am just cross posting an opinion which I found interesting.


----------



## Rakan.SA

azzo said:


> The only joke here is Iranian operations, Iran fighting in Iraq and Syria with their respective governments in addition to numerous militias and hezbollah for hiw many hears now? Still couldnt defeat a bunch of unorganized fighters. And after all the destruction anf killing, at the end they had to call for good ol' USA for airstrikes.
> 
> Pffft


hey dont tell the iranians that they asked for US help. the government havent told them yet. dont ruin their dreams man!
they can have a heart attack! whats wrong with you ?!


----------



## azzo

Oops.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Lonely Hermit said:


> I am not very well versed with the history of this conflict I am just cross posting an opinion which I found interesting.


yes i read what you said in the beginning.. im just giving you the real pic.
plus the saudi army, national guard and minister of interior are very well trained with modern weapons and equipment. and a lot of our soldiers live in the south where its exactly same as yemen.
yemen is not a strange place for us. we have family and tribes that half live in yemen and half live in saudi. we went to war many times there we had operations inside yemen. we have very good intel. hamdulellah!
saudi intelligence even had pics of iranian missiles and they know their serial number. 
and another mistake ppl are making. they think that the houthis are running the show. thats wrong. they are just the cover. they are being used. the real power was ali abdullah saleh and the iranians until the war started. 
now mostly its ali abdullah saleh


----------



## azzo

The US offered KSA help and refueling, KSA declined.

Iranians and Shiites begged for Airstrikes and they got it.

The world offered KSA a seat at the security council, KSA basically told them to shove it up their asses.

Yeah.. Iran wouldnt dream of that, theyve been trying too hard during the last years to garner support for a candidacy but still a pipe dream for them.

Keep living in your delusions, no one will even care if you get bombed, no matter how high you think of Qum and your shrines. Shiites are a high pitched and vocal MINORITY, deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

MoshteAhani said:


> Iran doesnt even need to send its own forces to control you asswipes. Through its proxies it is fighting FAR beyond its own borders. Iran is also a new neighbour of Saudi Wahabia through Yemen... so the JOKE IS ON YOU for not containing Iranian proxies (nevermind Iran itself lol... LOL)





MoshteAhani said:


> You terrorist pigs, we will drag you into a never ending proxy war and wear you down as hell ... be prepared wahabi scum.



@Serpentine see even he knows iran is behind the mess


----------



## Winchester

thesolar65 said:


> Aden port has fallen to the houthis...News just now. Indian ships cannot go there now


Thank You for posting some information relevant to the thread 
. 
. 
Source ???


----------



## thesolar65

Winchester said:


> Thank You for posting some information relevant to the thread
> .
> .
> Source ???



I was just watching the TV debate (NDTV) regarding evacuation and suddenly the anchor said that he is getting this news from his cell by twitter.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

This is getting boring with Iranians faking news left and right as if like their brothers have any hope to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

Foreign soldiers in Yemen coasts.... The title of the video says that they are American.... but they
strangely look like French.... 
Something to add ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Foreign soldiers in Yemen coasts.... The title of the video says that they are American.... but they
> strangely look like French....
> Something to add ?


HEEEEEY what the hell happened to the mistral ?! i dont see any ?!


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rakan.SA said:


> *its not accurate at all. we have our own mountain war school. now an exercise called samsam 5 is taking place in that mountain training school with pakistan army. its under estimating our real power.
> 
> and to correct you. houthies are not zaidies they are 12ers shia. they used to be zaidies before their leader badr aldeen alhouthi and his son went to iran and changed to 12 imam shia *





BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is getting boring with Iranians faking news left and right as if like their brothers have any hope to survive.



well , now Iranian faking news or some guy from KSA.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Are you talking about the "Russian" ? They're still in St Nazaire,waiting for your good $$$
> (Still waiting for what will happen to them.)


yeah we need that sexy boat.
the problem is its already fitted with russian equipment. right ?


----------



## Full Moon

MoshteAhani said:


> Go back to riding your camel you Wahabi suicide bomber. Saudi isnt liked in the world, the whole world knows how dirty Saudi is with its funding of sunni terror groups.
> 
> You terrorist pigs, we will drag you into a never ending proxy war and wear you down as hell ... be prepared wahabi scum.



Be prepeared for severe economic circumstances if the oil price continues to be low. Even if the sanctions are left, you will be eager to sell more oil, which will only drive the prices down. It will eventually be inflation and worthless currency that will bring you to your knees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 7, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the relief operations are implemented in coordination with the People's Committees in Yemen for delivery of the aid to the Yemeni people, pointing out that the Red Cross relief ship arrived today at Aden port.

As explained during the daily press briefing held today base Riyadh flights, Brig. Asiri said: 'in light of turbulent conditions in a number of districts around the port of Aden due to acts of sabotage carried out by Houthi militias and their supporters in addition to the difficulty of delivering the aid, we have coordinated with the People's Committees in Aden in order to facilitate the delivery of aid to the beneficiaries.'

*'The ship is still in the port. We are keen to ensure the coordination and safety of the crews. We are worked that this ship doesn't fall into the hands of the Houthi militias,'* he added.

Brig. Asiri stressed that the *relief aid will be delivered in coordination with the People's Committees and the Yemeni government to the hospitals in Aden.

--More
20:24 LOCAL TIME 17:24 GMT *


Brig. Asiri pointed out a continuation of evacuating foreigners in Yemen, highlighting that In*dian people are evacuated by the aircraft, 'we still coordinate with all countries' willing of the evacuation process,' *he added.

Asir stressed that the coalition forces sent today a message to the leaders of the military units who took the initiative to communicate with the Yemeni legitimate government, *its leaders and armed members of pro-legitimacy whom declared their loyalty to some units and formations in Marib, 'we are keen not announcing their names for their own safety. There are honest leaders supporting Yemen's interest, stability and security in addition to protection of its property and legitimacy,' he added.*

Brig. Asiri said that the coalition command support them and invite them to communicate with the relevant authorities, recalling upon the leaders of the units and formations in the Yemeni rebel army on the legitimacy to support the legitimacy in order to increase their numbers in the coming hours, 'the coalition forces are worked to deter whatever harms the Yemeni brotherly people,' he added.
*
--More
20:46 LOCAL TIME 17:46 GMT *


Brig. Asiri said: 'we received confirmed news stressing that large numbers of the Houthi militias and the Yemeni army who are against the legitimacy are surrendered. The coalition asked the People's Committees in Aden to maintain the security and safety of these element and to deal with them in accordance with a law.'

Brig. Asiri *stressed that the coalition forces are still targeting specific objects of the remnants of missile sites and air defense positions as well as barbarous acts carried out by the Houthi militias and their loyalists in Aden which harm the Yemeni society*, especially in Aden through shooting the people in the streets and homes, pointing out that the People's Committees in Aden besieged the Houthi militias in Mallika region with existence of a quiet in the other areas in comparison with the previous days.

Brig. Asiri added that the coalition forces are keen of no access of any support for the militias in Aden, drawing attention that the military actions inside the districts are risky while the coalition forces are working on the security and safety of the residents, 'the military operations are continuously supporting the People's Committees,' he added.
*
--More
21:39 LOCAL TIME 18:39 GMT *


Brig. Asiri pointed out that that* air forces of the coalition targeted today site of the brigades, camps and movements that are still supplying the Houthi militias with the military support, including the 33rd Brigade in Dalea*, 'the coalition also targeted yesterday and today the so-called brigade 'Glory' in Dalea,' he added.

Brig. Asiri added that the* coalition forces attacked today units and elements moving from Yemeni territory towards 'Moon Island'* after receiving information from the *Saudi naval units located on Bab-el-Mandeb in order to prevent them from regrouping or to provide any support for the Houthi militias in the Yemeni territory.*
The coalition spokesman confirmed that* a number of ammunition stores are destroyed, stressing that the operations are continued in accordance with the scheduled plans*, 'the goals have become specific and focused on the military gatherings, mechanisms and militia stationed in Aden,' Asiri added.
*
--More
21:56 LOCAL TIME 18:56 GMT *

Requested to comment *on reports of the presence of an Iranian battleship in the international waters opposite to Bab Al-Mandab, Asiri stated that vessels traffic in international waters is free, noting that all the Yemeni ports and regional waters are under the control of the coalition forces.* He confirmed that there is *no any hostile measure against the vessels sailing in regional waters* with the coalition forces having the* right to respond to any attempt to tamper the Yemeni people or provide the Houthi militias with supplies.*

Asked to confirm reports that Al-Qaeda elements in Hadramout are controlling some military centers, Asiri said *Al-Qaeda was actively functioning there even before the start of the storm, noting that the Yemeni government, * with a bit poor capabilities, has done its best to confront this organization and managed to throw many of them into prisons. He said the coalition forces is aware of the danger of this development.

*He denied reports that Iran has requested to evacuate its dependants from Yemen, adding that most of the Iranians residing in Yemen are actually working with the Houthis, in training and equipping and they will receive the same fate.*
Asked whether there is split in the Houthi rebels, Asiri said this is natural but the coalition forces is dealing with them as one group, regardless of their differences.*
--SPA
23:30 LOCAL TIME 20:30 GMT *

DEFENDING THE NATION AND ISLAM: Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman receives commanders and senior officers at Al-Yamamah Palace in Riyadh on Tuesday. (SPA)





Only five countries, besides Saudi Arabia, own Typhoon jets.





The Typhoon plane is equipped with the latest technology. It can take off quickly if needed, is highly maneuverable and cannot be detected on radar. It can carry 13 rockets, four under each wing and five under the fuselage. It can also carry cruise missiles and anti-ground defense systems.

Only six countries in the world own Typhoon jets. They are Saudi Arabia, Austria, Germany, Italy, Spain and Britain. The Kingdom bought 72 in an $8-billion deal with Britain and has received 24,* which were assembled in the country.*
The deal includes training of Saudi pilots and technicians. *Hundreds of qualified citizens have now been deployed to work on these planes.* The first two were delivered to the King Fahd Airbase in Taif.



Arab hackers storm enemy portals | Arab News




The Union of Arab Programmers is providing online cover for Operation Decisive Storm by hacking websites belonging to supporters of the Houthis and deposed President Ali Abdullah Saleh, in addition to Iranian and Hezbollah sites that circulate lies and slander which aim to mislead world public opinion.

The websites hacked by the “e-Decisive Storm” group included the official website of the London-based Houthi March channel by posting national flags of the countries of the alliance participating in Decisive Storm. 

It also planted a video clip playing Saudi patriotic songs by Muhammad Abdo that were released during the Gulf War.
The group also hacked the official blog of the Lebanese group Hezbollah and the site of Ansar Al-Hussain of the Houthis, in addition to the server of a number of Houthi sites, plus the main driver of Houthi March and a site of the Iranian Embassy in New Zealand.

The Houthi March channel air slanderous allegations against the airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Be prepeared for severe economic circumstances if the oil price continues to be low. Even if the sanctions are left, you will be eager to sell more oil, which will only drive the prices down. It will eventually be inflation and worthless currency that will bring you to your knees.


Yemen is your graveyard 

The Yemeni people who bring al SALOOL and their SALOOLI slaves to their knees

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

**********

Wednesday, April 08, 2015 9:15 PM

Yemeni fighters opposing the Houthi rebels shout slogans as they walk in the southern Yemeni city of Aden on Wednesday. — AP




The Houthis, who are allied to soldiers loyal to ousted president Ali Abdullah Saleh, advanced into Crater on Wednesday morning with a tank and two armored vehicles, one resident said.

The battle in the old center of Aden came a day after fighters from the city said they had pushed the Houthis and allied troops from positions in northern Aden neighborhoods, which they said cut Houthi supply lines into the center.

One fighter, Yasser Mahmoud, said the Houthis had been pushed from the Dar Saad neighborhood at the northern approach to Aden.

He said* 22 Houthi fighters were killed when a tank and an armored vehicle were destroyed. *— Reuters

******************
UAE fighter jets hit Houthis positions | WAM
*ABU DHABI, 8th April, 2015 (WAM) *-- The UAE fighter jets continued their air strikes against Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen. The strikes are part of Operation: Al Hazm Storm, launched by the Arab coalition in support of the legitimate government in Yemen.

The* strikes targeted radar positions, rocket launchers, weapons depots and surface-to-air missile (SAM) positions. *

All fighter jets returned to their bases safely.

Fighter jets of the Arab coalition continued their strikes against Houthis in response to a request from President Abd Rabo Mansour Hadi for military intervention to protect the Yemeni people and their legitimate government. 

*********************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

@Full Moon

Is this national television, if so I don't even know where to start as there are many other similar statements made by religious figures on Saudi TV .





When you have 'scholars/sheikhs' as retarded as this talking on TV as if they're intellectuals on such a large scale it doesn't surprise me so many of you end up joining terror groups. That explains their creation.

Than you have this deranged cretin as well





Had I been watching this since my childhood it wouldn't surprise me i'd join a terror group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

f1000n said:


> @Full Moon
> 
> Is this national television, if so I don't even know where to start as there are many other similar statements made by religious figures on Saudi TV .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have 'scholars/sheikhs' as retarded as this talking on TV as if they're intellectuals on such a large scale it doesn't surprise me so many of you end up joining terror groups. That explains their creation.
> 
> Than you have this deranged cretin as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been watching this since my childhood it wouldn't surprise me i'd join a terror group.


are you dumb or dumb... you think you can get away with it while there is arabs here ?! LOL
1st vid he said we can send million suicide bomber and mujahdeen according to your definition. and that saudi youth are ready to fight.
2nd vid. it shows how low you are. you are sick. he is talking about the yemeni ppl in saada being surrounded by houthis. and he will enjoy the what this war will bring to the houthies you dumb ignorant ape.
thats why we will never ever leave you. cuz you are snakes and we will hunt you. you fabricated our religon and stole our lands with the help of the west. now its pay back time 
even the zaidies in yemen hate your guts 

and regardless of this vid. i told you many times before. there is war coming and you didnt see anything yet. il be the first to sign up. refugee rat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## f1000n

Rakan.SA said:


> are you dumb or dumb... you think you can get away with it while there is arabs here ?! LOL
> 1st vid he said we can send million suicide bomber and mujahdeen according to your definition. and that saudi youth are ready to fight.



Not according to me according to what he said. Yes he said there are a million suicide bombers, what do you think about him saying that, nothing wrong with it ? 



> 2nd vid. it shows how low you are. you are sick. he is talking about the yemeni ppl in saada being surrounded by houthis. and he will enjoy the what this war will bring to the houthies you dumb ignorant ape.
> thats why we will never ever leave you. cuz you are snakes and we will hunt you. you fabricated our religon and stole our lands with the help of the west. now its pay back time
> even the zaidies in yemen hate your guts
> 
> and regardless of this vid. i told you many times before. there is war coming and you didnt see anything yet. il be the first to sign up. refugee rat


You're an example of watching too much of the above, I bet you look up to those 'intellectuals. I mentioned full moon for a reason as he might give some insight, nothing useful that'll come from you but emotional ranting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

f1000n said:


> Not according to me according to what he said. Yes he said there are a million suicide bombers, what do you think about him saying that, nothing wrong with it ?


im the first suicide bomber. ready to defend my country 
what do you think soldiers go do in wars ? throw nutella jars on the enemy ? lol 
3 million died in your country. why dont you go find a solution to the blood bath happening there ? until we come and fix things our self of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Rakan.SA said:


> im the first suicide bomber. ready to defend my country
> what do you think soldiers go do in wars ? throw nutella jars on the enemy ? lol
> 3 million died in your country. why dont you go find a solution to the blood bath happening there ? until we come and fix things our self of course



So you are with the ideology of blowing up in a Shi'a mosque like what AQAP did recently killing over 100 Zaidi civillians ? That's what he meant with 'a million suicide bombers', most suicide bombers are from that group and ideology these days.

Anyway i've known you for a while, big mouth and emotional, easy behind a screen. Solution is to deal with people like him in the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

f1000n said:


> So you are with the ideology of blowing up in a Shi'a mosque like what AQAP did recently killing over 100 Zaidi civillians ? That's what he meant with 'a million suicide bombers', most suicide bombers are from that group and ideology these days.
> 
> Anyway i've known you for a while, big mouth and emotional, easy behind a screen. Solution is to deal with people like him in the video.


no i dont do that kind of sht. and we dont have a problem with zaidis we have good relation with them from the days they ruled yemen. and i would NOT kill or attack any shia or any one for his faith. 
i will simply be happy to attack my enemy regardless of religion. even if he is saudi
i dont mind blowing my self up with khamenaei and his gang all in one room. 

why do you say im all talk and emotional ?! for months iv been telling you things will escalate and it did!
and im still telling you it will escalate more. it just prove im not talking out of my @$$ like you guys.

i dont change my views or the way i talk i dont lie i dont fabricate stories im not racist. unlike you and your iranian masters. its hard to have a logical discussion with you guys. 
and please let us not talk about emotions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> no i dont do that kind of sht. and we dont have a problem with zaidis we have good relation with them from the days they ruled yemen. and i would NOT kill or attack any shia or any one for his faith.
> i will simply be happy to attack my enemy regardless of religion. even if he is saudi
> i dont mind blowing my self up with khamenaei and his gang all in one room.
> 
> why do you say im all talk and emotional ?! for months iv been telling you things will escalate and it did!
> and im still telling you it will escalate more. it just prove im not talking out of my @$$ like you guys.
> 
> i dont change my views or the way i talk i dont lie i dont fabricate stories im not racist. unlike you and your iranian masters. its hard to have a logical discussion with you guys.
> and please let us not talk about emotions


Why this terrorist animal is not banned from this forum??!!
He said he doesn't mind if he blow up him self 
Why the mods allow such scum in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why this terrorist animal is not banned from this forum??!!
> He said he doesn't mind if he blow up him self
> Why the mods allow such scum in this forum


LOL



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why this terrorist animal is not banned from this forum??!!
> He said he doesn't mind if he blow up him self
> Why the mods allow such scum in this forum


salman cant handle some sarcasm. butthurt ?! ouch


----------



## azzo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why this terrorist animal is not banned from this forum??!!
> He said he doesn't mind if he blow up him self
> Why the mods allow such scum in this forum


Dude you're one to talk, you support Houthis who have "Death to America" "curse the Jews" on their flag, basically vowing destruction on western civilization (Same one that is giving aid and free airstrikes to your impoverished army) and to comment genocide on Jewish people regardless of their occupation/citizenship/religion. So basically you're a racist/terrorist/traitor.

So instead of crying for bans, you can respond to the hilarious video he posted  Self-flogging sheeple , ya ali ya hussein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yemen is your graveyard
> 
> The Yemeni people who bring al SALOOL and their SALOOLI slaves to their knees



It could be my dear friend. We can never rule out that possibility. 



f1000n said:


> @Full Moon
> 
> Is this national television, if so I don't even know where to start as there are many other similar statements made by religious figures on Saudi TV .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have 'scholars/sheikhs' as retarded as this talking on TV as if they're intellectuals on such a large scale it doesn't surprise me so many of you end up joining terror groups. That explains their creation.
> 
> Than you have this deranged cretin as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been watching this since my childhood it wouldn't surprise me i'd join a terror group.



Well, I prefer to speak directly with Persian members here. I obviously don't feel I should debate with Iraqis over Iranian affairs. Please keep some dignity and stop being somebody else's apologist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Oscar Last week you asked me which terrorists I was talking about. Start with the terrorist on this page. Rakan is saying he's ready to blow himself up. Not sure why I have to bring this to your attention. Every one of these terrorists are leaving posts like this all around the forum on an hourly basis. 

As I told you last week, at least 3 dozen people on this site are on all sorts of watch lists. Some website you guys have. Essentially an ISIS propaganda channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

azzo said:


> who have "Death to America" "curse the Jews" on their flag,


It really does NOT matter what they have on their flag . What matters is that they don't behead people .

Meanwhile your contribution to modern world is consisted of :

1- September 11 attacks 

See this too : Hijackers in the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2- Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant 

3- Al-Qaeda

So don't you talk about Anti-westernism and crazy shyte like that you hypocrite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

haman10 said:


> It really does NOT matter what they have on their flag . What matters is that they don't behead people .
> 
> Meanwhile your contribution to modern world is consisted of :
> 
> 1- September 11 attacks
> 
> See this too : Hijackers in the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 2- Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant
> 
> 3- Al-Qaeda
> 
> So don't you talk about Anti-westernism and crazy shyte like that you hypocrite



ِCriminals and renegades. the only difference is that we don't support them, yet you officially support your terrorists, and saying that the words on their flag doesnt matter is the most lame, apologetic, self-contradicting, illogical excuse ive ever read. You're basically saying "it doesnt matter what people say or state, their official stance on anything is what I deem it to be according my own delusional mind."

Saudi government oficially condemn and fight AlQaeda and get bombed by them. Shites response?: You support AlQaeda.

Houthis raising their "death to america, curse the jews" flags and screaming their lungs out with those statements. Shiite response: Doesnt matter what they have on their flag or what they say, they dont mean it.


You know what the real problem is? its that we have more balls than anyone else, that's why our petty "criminals" butt heads with entire countries and their organized Armies from real superpowers like US and USSR to impoverished armies like Syria, Iran, Iraq.

Us Sunnis really gave up on trying to have logical debates with Shiites that is based on evidence and official statements, and not on emotions, prejudice and conspiracies.

We're only starting now to talk to you with the only language you understand: Missiles and bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

azzo said:


> ِCriminals and renegades


Which all happen to be saudis 

i'm sure this has nothing to do with your crazy mentality :














azzo said:


> we don't support them



You sure buddy ?

Wikileaks: Saudis 'chief funders of al-Qaeda' - Telegraph

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/u...s-saudi-princes-patrons-of-al-qaeda.html?_r=0

WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian

Iraq crisis: How Saudi Arabia helped Isis take over the north of the country - Comment - Voices - The Independent

'Thank God for the Saudis': ISIS, Iraq, and the Lessons of Blowback — The Atlantic

Theory That Saudi Arabia Funds ISIS - Business Insider



azzo said:


> Shites: You support AlQaeda.


Shias support sunni AQ and ISIS who beheads them .

Mental people



azzo said:


> Houthis raising their "death to america, curse the jews" flags and screaming their lungs out with those statements. Shiite response: Doesnt matter what they have on their flag or what they say, they dont mean it.


Yet you worship US and Israel while creating 9/11 and crazy shyte like that .

9/11 was the start of destruction and misery for the people of the region .

all afghans and Iraqis thank you and your terrorist regime for that .


*FEB 14 , 2015 :

New allegations of Saudi involvement in 9/11 - CNN.com

Moussaoui, who has been in U.S. custody for more than 13 years, said the list featured high-profile people, including several members of the Saudi Royal family, whom he named in his testimony.

They include Prince Turki al-Faisal Al Saud, former director-general of Saudi Arabia's Foreign Intelligence Service and ambassador to the United States.
*
don't you go all takfiri on me now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Tuesday,a tanker of the US AIR FORCE refuelled a Saudi F15 and an UAE F16 and Steven Warren said that a tanker will take off everyday....

Yémen: les Etats-Unis ont commencé à ravitailler en vol les Saoudiens - RTBF Monde

Don't the Saudis have A330MRTT ?


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> Don't the Saudis have A330MRTT ?


They should buy many aircrafts with the same role from france . 

definitely helps your economy  Do the humanity a favor will you ? Sell them everything you've got .

After that , there is less money left for ISIS and AQ .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rakan.SA said:


> @Serpentine see even he knows iran is behind the mess


respected members
I urge you NOT to quote or encourage hate posters and spammers
I must warn you, that such activity will also result in your banning

there are cases where some false flag accounts are deliberately posting hate among you people when you already riled up due to your sectarian and political rivalry.

May Allah have Mercy on us all

Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

My gosh!!!!! As a neutral, I hate to say this, this thread is full of terrorist sympathisers.....

Support for suicide bombers, Killing everyone who oppose your views....... In fact, I thing even Indians and Pakistanis dont go this low on this site... No wonder ME is always in a turmoil.

@SOHEIL @Serpentine @haman10
Gosh!!!! Where are the mods?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Gabriel92 said:


> Tuesday,a tanker of the US AIR FORCE refuelled a Saudi F15 and an UAE F16 and Steven Warren said that a tanker will take off everyday....
> 
> Yémen: les Etats-Unis ont commencé à ravitailler en vol les Saoudiens - RTBF Monde
> 
> Don't the Saudis have A330MRTT ?


@azzo 
I thought you said that you refused U.S offer for refueling? What happened? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umairkhan4

Horus said:


> We don't need to get into this fight. RSAF is fully capable of taking care of its objectives. Let's focus on TTP.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Serpentine

Last night, Ansarullah liberated Ataq, capital of Shabuh province from Al-Qaeda and allied tribes.
Latest map of Yemen, and it's the most accurate one on internet as of now:






#OpFailedStorm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF ADEN (April 1, 2015) Sailors participate in a low-light 9 mm pistol qualification aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57). Mitscher is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Anthony R. Martinez/Released)





GULF OF ADEN (April 1, 2015) Cmdr. Frank Brandon, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57), and Ensign James Long observe a live-fire exercise of the ship's 5-inch gun. Mitscher is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Anthony R. Martinez/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (April 1, 2015) An F/A-18F Hornet assigned to the Fighting Redcocks of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 22, left, and an F/A-18F Hornet assigned to the Sunliners of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 81 launch from the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman D'Andre L. Roden/Released)




GULF OF ADEN (April 6, 2015) The Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Charles Drew (T-AKE 10) conducts a vertical replenishment-at-sea with the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21), not pictured. New York is part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan B. Trejo/Released)




Oman (March 30, 2015) The amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) is moored pier side for a mid-voyage port visit in Duqm, Oman. Iwo Jima is the flagship for the wo Jima Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), provides a versatile sea-based, expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Magen F. Weatherwax/Released)




GULF OF ADEN (April 3, 2015) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class Dennis Lewis and Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Michael Fifer, both assigned to the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21), line up a crane by signaling to the operator. New York, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan B. Trejo/Released)




GULF OF ADEN (April 3, 2015) Sailors bring a rigid-hull inflatable boat alongside the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21) to on-load personnel in preparation for boat operations. New York, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan B. Trejo/Released)


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> @Oscar Last week you asked me which terrorists I was talking about. Start with the terrorist on this page. Rakan is saying he's ready to blow himself up. Not sure why I have to bring this to your attention. Every one of these terrorists are leaving posts like this all around the forum on an hourly basis.
> 
> As I told you last week, at least 3 dozen people on this site are on all sorts of watch lists. Some website you guys have. Essentially an ISIS propaganda channel.


whenever you guys get slapped around in a thread you run to your friends to ban ppl  how sensitive you are you poor thing! lol


----------



## beast89

AQAP issues bounties for saleh and houthi leaders. Ideologically Saudis seems indistinguishable from from their terrorist brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Full Moon said:


> Well, I prefer to speak directly with Persian members here. I obviously don't feel I should debate with Iraqis over Iranian affairs. Please keep some dignity and stop being somebody else's apologist.



Those are no Iranian affairs, i'm talking about the TV channel. This interests me since he spoke of suicide bombers, i'm sure you know that has more impact on Arabs than Iranians since they like to blow up among Arabs. You're using the excuse of me defending Iranians too often, this has nothing to do with them. Now I simply want to know your opinion about those TV channels and 'intellectuals' promoting terror, do you agree that they're a problem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

haman10 said:


> It really does NOT matter what they have on their flag . What matters is that they don't behead people .
> 
> Meanwhile your contribution to modern world is consisted of :
> 
> 1- September 11 attacks
> 
> See this too : Hijackers in the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 2- Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant
> 
> 3- Al-Qaeda
> 
> So don't you talk about Anti-westernism and crazy shyte like that you hypocrite



he's going to milk that houthis flag for all its worth as the crux of his argument.

@BLACKEAGLE *Not a single MP has spoken in favour of sending troops to Yemen. *

Iran should be involved in Yemen debate, says PM - The Express Tribune

Now the PM wants Iran involved with Yemen situation. He's backing off. Any chances of Jordanian forces to join Saudi brothers against the houthis and allies who are taking of yemen?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Horus said:


> We don't need to get into this fight. RSAF is fully capable of taking care of its objectives. Let's focus on TTP.


as i said before many times..

those voices who are against sending troops are the big threat to pakistan. if they are willing to lose all gulf allies then good luck with pakistans future. 
of course we in the gulf wont let them kidnap pakistan just like that!
and for the sick mentality that says nawaz has a debt to pay to saudi. i suggest they go way back before nawaz and start checking the books. in that case ALLpakistan is in debt.
*but we are not sick as those ppl.
we dont have debts with pakistan.* *pakistans security and intrests is the gulf security and intrests. 
its not the same with iran-pak relations*
we have muslim unity and thats bigger than anything. so money is never an issue.
the iranian lobbyist inside pakistan will bring pakistan down to its knees if others dont wake up and take actions.
they will bring it down economically and security wise. 
*if those lobbyist win.. then the west and iran have successfully isolated pakistan from the gulf and the muslim world. *
pakitani ppl must not let such thing happen. and they shouldnt believe this sectarian war crap. 
the media is fooling them. *a lot of shia and zaidi arabs are with us from all arab nations also christians*.

il share with you a tweet from a syrian girl who studies in pakistan. 
*
#1: In the age of globalization, everything has become intermestic(fusion of international&domestic issues),no clear line can separate them.
#2: Saying that #Pakistan has to focus on its internal problems reflects failure2understand the peculiarities of the world order we live in.*
*#3: There are a lot of threats that #Pakistan has to deter "off-borders" &many opportunities that it must ceaze "off-shores".*
*#DecisiveStorm*



f1000n said:


> Those are no Iranian affairs, i'm talking about the TV channel. This interests me since he spoke of suicide bombers, i'm sure you know that has more impact on Arabs than Iranians since they like to blow up among Arabs. You're using the excuse of me defending Iranians too often, this has nothing to do with them. Now I simply want to know your opinion about those TV channels and 'intellectuals' promoting terror, do you agree that they're a problem ?


he said according to your definition.. but whats wrong with your head ?! everyone is willing to die for his country!! no shame in that! lol 
but i guess you dont know what that means cuz its clearly you ran away.


----------



## Kompromat

@Rakan.SA

We have deployed to SA a number of times before. Our forces are stretched at the moment in order to fight TTP and to deter India at the same time.

We can't tangle in another war, far from our geography when we are fighting at home. Pakistan's true friends would support our internal stability.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Horus said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> We have deployed to SA a number of times before. Our forces are stretched at the moment in order to fight TTP and to deter India at the same time.
> 
> We can't tangle in another war, far from our geography when we are fighting at home. Pakistan's true friends would support our internal stability.


please do you really think that the coalition needs more weapons or something ?! no one asked for hole pakistan army to come. not even 10%
sending 1000 men 3 ships and 10 jets wont threat pakistan!
this participation is showing political back up and by sending a small number it showing seriousness and commitment to the world and to its gulf allies.



Horus said:


> Pakistan's true friends would support our internal stability.


i think you know well that gulf countries are always there for pakistan. i personally know that saudi works hard with pakistan on those matters.
not everything is on the news.


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> please do you really think that the coalition needs more weapons or something ?! no one asked for hole pakistan army to come. not even 10%
> sending 1000 men 3 ships and 10 jets wont threat pakistan!
> this participation is showing political back up and by sending a small number it showing seriousness and commitment to the world and to its gulf allies.
> 
> 
> i think you know well that gulf countries are always there for pakistan. i personally know that saudi works hard with pakistan on those matters.
> not everything is on the news.



We are going to contribite what stands above our own line of detterence. This is precisely whats being discussed right now. 

I'm sure our leaders will make an informed decision based on current situation.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Naifov said:


> يابن الحلال ديرتك خايسة ورايحة فيها وكله من الحكومة والمشيخه والكهنوت عند شيوخ الوهابية ، لكن في هالموقع المخيس فانا ما لي الا اني اطبل لهم ضد عيال الكلب اللي هنا


لا يوجد شي اسمه شيوخ الوهابيه. هذا شريط مشروخ قديم والله طفشنا منه. سب الحكومه سوي اللي تسويه محد داري عنك في النت. بس لا تالف و تقول وهابيه و تستخف بعقولنا. 
و اذا ديرتي خايسه في النهايه هي ديرتي و مالي غيرها. ومهما اختلفت مع بعض الامور في الحكومه ولائي و بيعتي لها. و ادافع عن الدين و الوطن و الحكومه بحلوها و مرها.
و اناقش مشاكلنا في اماكن ثانيه و في الوقت و المكان الصحيح.

*irans attack on saudi arabia: 
"saudi grand mufti issues fatwa that a husband can eat his wife."* 

how low must you be to spread such lies in your official news ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Here I don't get one thing .
Why KSA need refueling for it's airplane when they are bombing Yemen ? certainly those F-15 can several time do their bombing run without any need for refueling !!!!!!!!!!
and UAE can put it's airplane in one of KSA bases , it make the operation a lot more efficient.


----------



## Daneshmand

JEskandari said:


> Here I don't get one thing .
> Why KSA need refueling for it's airplane when they are bombing Yemen ? certainly those F-15 can several time do their bombing run without any need for refueling !!!!!!!!!!
> and UAE can put it's airplane in one of KSA bases , it make the operation a lot more efficient.



It is part of political diplomatic cover showing the world that KSA is not alone and US is standing by it. Besides, KSA can not continue doing what it is doing without technical assistance of US. Every thing they are using there against Yemen is actually manufactured by US or EU.


----------



## Rakan.SA

JEskandari said:


> Here I don't get one thing .
> Why KSA need refueling for it's airplane when they are bombing Yemen ? certainly those F-15 can several time do their bombing run without any need for refueling !!!!!!!!!!
> and UAE can put it's airplane in one of KSA bases , it make the operation a lot more efficient.


all the coalition jets are in saudi bases. the amount of refueling is large cuz there are a lot planes flying in any given moment. they spend hours in the skies of yemen. ready for any call. or securing borders and all types of missions.



Daneshmand said:


> It is part of political diplomatic cover showing the world that KSA is not alone and US is standing by it. Besides, KSA can not continue doing what it is doing without technical assistance of US. Every thing they are using there against Yemen is actually manufactured by US or EU.


poor us!


----------



## Daneshmand

Yemen rebels gain as Iran calls Saudi air campaign a ‘crime’ - The Washington Post






_Smoke billows from a Saudi-led airstrike on Sanaa, Yemen, Wednesday, April 8, 2015. A state-run broadcaster in Iran is reporting that the Islamic Republic has sent a navy destroyer and another vessel to waters near Yemen amid a Saudi-led airstrike campaign. (Hani Mohammed/Associated Press)_



SANAA, Yemen — Shiite rebels and allied military units in Yemen defied Saudi-led airstrikes to seize a provincial capital in a heavily Sunni tribal area on Thursday as their patron Iran called the two-week air campaign a “crime” and appealed for peace talks.

The rebel fighters, known as Houthis, along with military units loyal to former autocrat Ali Abdullah Saleh, overran Ataq, capital of the oil-rich southeastern Shabwa province, after days of airstrikes and clashes with local Sunni tribes. The capture marked the rebels’ first significant gain since the Saudi-led bombing began.

The Saudi-led coalition has imposed an air and sea blockade on Yemen and targeted both rebels and military units loyal to Saleh, hoping to eventually allow Yemen’s internationally recognized President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to return to the country.

The coalition had hoped to keep the rebels out of the southern port city of Aden, which Hadi had declared his provisional capital after fleeing Sanaa earlier this year and before leaving the country last month. But there too the rebels and Saleh loyalists have advanced, sparking days of heavy clashes.

The conflict pits the Saudi-led Sunni Gulf countries against Shiite rival Iran. Tehran supports the Houthis and has provided humanitarian aid but both Iran and the rebels deny allegations that it has armed them. The growing regional involvement nevertheless risks transforming what until now has been a complex power struggle into a full-blown sectarian conflict like those raging in Syria and Iraq.


The chaos has also allowed al-Qaida’s powerful local affiliate to gain ground, and the Saudi-led bombing -- backed by U.S. arms shipments and intelligence sharing -- threatens to weaken the rebels and Saleh’s loyalists, who are al-Qaida’s most powerful opponents on the ground.

Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei condemned the air campaign, saying “this is a crime, genocide and legally pursuable” according to comments posted on his website. He went on to warn that “the Saudis will lose” and that “Yemenis will resist and will win.”

In a speech in Tehran on Thursday, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani urged a cease-fire in Yemen to allow for broad-based talks on resolving the crisis.

“To the countries in the region, I say, let’s adopt the spirit of brotherhood, let’s respect each other and other nations. A nation does not give in through bombing,” said Rouhani. “Do not kill innocent children. Let’s think about an end to the war, about cease-fire and humanitarian assistance to the suffering people of Yemen.”

He said the bombing campaign was “wrong,” comparing it to Syria and Iraq, where a U.S.-led coalition is targeting Islamic State militants.

“You will learn, not later but soon, that you are making a mistake in Yemen, too,” Rouhani said, without naming any particular country.

Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif meanwhile held talks Thursday in Islamabad with Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in an effort to push for Yemen peace talks.


Zarif, who arrived in Islamabad on Wednesday, has said that Iran is ready to facilitate talks that would lead to a broad-based government in Yemen.

Pakistan’s parliament is debating whether to contribute forces to the Saudi-led air campaign in Yemen. A government statement released after the meeting with Zarif said Pakistan would stand “shoulder to shoulder” with Saudi Arabia if its territory were violated but called on Muslim countries to “council restraint and promote a spirit of mutual accommodation.”

On Wednesday Iran dispatched a naval destroyer and another logistic vessel to waters near Yemen— a sign that some saw as posturing by the Shiite powerhouse in the crowded strategic strait where U.S. and Western warships are already located.

Iran’s English-language state broadcaster Press TV quoted Rear Adm. Habibollah Sayyari as saying the ships would be part of an anti-piracy campaign “safeguarding naval routes for vessels in the region.”

The United States meanwhile said it was speeding weapons delivery to the Saudi-led coalition, and that it had carried out its first aerial refueling mission, marking a deepening of foreign involvement in the conflict.

The rebels’ capture of Ataq came after days of clashes as well as negotiations with local tribes. When the Houthis and Saleh loyalists entered the city they encountered little resistance, raising questions about whether Yemen’s fractured tribes -- even in Sunni areas -- can serve as reliable allies.

The Houthis and their allies have seized 10 of Yemen’s 21 provinces but could encounter resistance in Shabwa from al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula, which also maintains a heavy presence in the province.

Ataq residents said the rebels and allied soldiers installed checkpoints all around the city. Government offices, shops and schools were closed, and residents appeared reluctant to leave their homes.

“Ataq is like a military barracks. A tank here, an armored vehicle there and non-stop patrols,” said resident Saleh al-Awlaki. “I consider this an occupation by all means. And all occupation must be removed, also by all means.”

Military and tribal officials said some leading members in the tribes facilitated the rebels’ entry after days of fighting. One official said the Sunni tribesmen didn’t want to keep on fighting, even though they were assisted by coalition airstrikes. The official spoke anonymously because he feared reprisals. The military officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief reporters.

Mohamed Abkar, an Ataq resident, said locals looted unguarded weapons warehouses in the city on Wednesday, but that no shot was fired at the rebels as they entered the city.

Meanwhile, humanitarian groups say they are running out of medical supplies to deal with the constant flow of casualties, particularly in Aden, where the fighting is most intense.

The groups have called for a temporary halt to the fighting to allow aid into Yemen. The World Health Organization said Wednesday that at least 643 civilians and combatants have been killed since March 19. At least 2,226 have been wounded, and another 100,000 have fled their homes.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Daneshmand said:


> Yemen rebels gain as Iran calls Saudi air campaign a ‘crime’ - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Smoke billows from a Saudi-led airstrike on Sanaa, Yemen, Wednesday, April 8, 2015. A state-run broadcaster in Iran is reporting that the Islamic Republic has sent a navy destroyer and another vessel to waters near Yemen amid a Saudi-led airstrike campaign. (Hani Mohammed/Associated Press)_
> 
> 
> 
> SANAA, Yemen — Shiite rebels and allied military units in Yemen defied Saudi-led airstrikes to seize a provincial capital in a heavily Sunni tribal area on Thursday as their patron Iran called the two-week air campaign a “crime” and appealed for peace talks.
> 
> The rebel fighters, known as Houthis, along with military units loyal to former autocrat Ali Abdullah Saleh, overran Ataq, capital of the oil-rich southeastern Shabwa province, after days of airstrikes and clashes with local Sunni tribes. The capture marked the rebels’ first significant gain since the Saudi-led bombing began.
> 
> The Saudi-led coalition has imposed an air and sea blockade on Yemen and targeted both rebels and military units loyal to Saleh, hoping to eventually allow Yemen’s internationally recognized President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to return to the country.
> 
> The coalition had hoped to keep the rebels out of the southern port city of Aden, which Hadi had declared his provisional capital after fleeing Sanaa earlier this year and before leaving the country last month. But there too the rebels and Saleh loyalists have advanced, sparking days of heavy clashes.
> 
> The conflict pits the Saudi-led Sunni Gulf countries against Shiite rival Iran. Tehran supports the Houthis and has provided humanitarian aid but both Iran and the rebels deny allegations that it has armed them. The growing regional involvement nevertheless risks transforming what until now has been a complex power struggle into a full-blown sectarian conflict like those raging in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> The chaos has also allowed al-Qaida’s powerful local affiliate to gain ground, and the Saudi-led bombing -- backed by U.S. arms shipments and intelligence sharing -- threatens to weaken the rebels and Saleh’s loyalists, who are al-Qaida’s most powerful opponents on the ground.
> 
> Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei condemned the air campaign, saying “this is a crime, genocide and legally pursuable” according to comments posted on his website. He went on to warn that “the Saudis will lose” and that “Yemenis will resist and will win.”
> 
> In a speech in Tehran on Thursday, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani urged a cease-fire in Yemen to allow for broad-based talks on resolving the crisis.
> 
> “To the countries in the region, I say, let’s adopt the spirit of brotherhood, let’s respect each other and other nations. A nation does not give in through bombing,” said Rouhani. “Do not kill innocent children. Let’s think about an end to the war, about cease-fire and humanitarian assistance to the suffering people of Yemen.”
> 
> He said the bombing campaign was “wrong,” comparing it to Syria and Iraq, where a U.S.-led coalition is targeting Islamic State militants.
> 
> “You will learn, not later but soon, that you are making a mistake in Yemen, too,” Rouhani said, without naming any particular country.
> 
> Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif meanwhile held talks Thursday in Islamabad with Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in an effort to push for Yemen peace talks.
> 
> 
> Zarif, who arrived in Islamabad on Wednesday, has said that Iran is ready to facilitate talks that would lead to a broad-based government in Yemen.
> 
> Pakistan’s parliament is debating whether to contribute forces to the Saudi-led air campaign in Yemen. A government statement released after the meeting with Zarif said Pakistan would stand “shoulder to shoulder” with Saudi Arabia if its territory were violated but called on Muslim countries to “council restraint and promote a spirit of mutual accommodation.”
> 
> On Wednesday Iran dispatched a naval destroyer and another logistic vessel to waters near Yemen— a sign that some saw as posturing by the Shiite powerhouse in the crowded strategic strait where U.S. and Western warships are already located.
> 
> Iran’s English-language state broadcaster Press TV quoted Rear Adm. Habibollah Sayyari as saying the ships would be part of an anti-piracy campaign “safeguarding naval routes for vessels in the region.”
> 
> The United States meanwhile said it was speeding weapons delivery to the Saudi-led coalition, and that it had carried out its first aerial refueling mission, marking a deepening of foreign involvement in the conflict.
> 
> The rebels’ capture of Ataq came after days of clashes as well as negotiations with local tribes. When the Houthis and Saleh loyalists entered the city they encountered little resistance, raising questions about whether Yemen’s fractured tribes -- even in Sunni areas -- can serve as reliable allies.
> 
> The Houthis and their allies have seized 10 of Yemen’s 21 provinces but could encounter resistance in Shabwa from al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula, which also maintains a heavy presence in the province.
> 
> Ataq residents said the rebels and allied soldiers installed checkpoints all around the city. Government offices, shops and schools were closed, and residents appeared reluctant to leave their homes.
> 
> “Ataq is like a military barracks. A tank here, an armored vehicle there and non-stop patrols,” said resident Saleh al-Awlaki. “I consider this an occupation by all means. And all occupation must be removed, also by all means.”
> 
> Military and tribal officials said some leading members in the tribes facilitated the rebels’ entry after days of fighting. One official said the Sunni tribesmen didn’t want to keep on fighting, even though they were assisted by coalition airstrikes. The official spoke anonymously because he feared reprisals. The military officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief reporters.
> 
> Mohamed Abkar, an Ataq resident, said locals looted unguarded weapons warehouses in the city on Wednesday, but that no shot was fired at the rebels as they entered the city.
> 
> Meanwhile, humanitarian groups say they are running out of medical supplies to deal with the constant flow of casualties, particularly in Aden, where the fighting is most intense.
> 
> The groups have called for a temporary halt to the fighting to allow aid into Yemen. The World Health Organization said Wednesday that at least 643 civilians and combatants have been killed since March 19. At least 2,226 have been wounded, and another 100,000 have fled their homes.


*syria: 500,000 killed 11 million refugees
iraq: more than 2.5 million killed. 
yes i can take khamenaei serious!! 
it must be april fool prank by him! nice sense of humor lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rakan.SA said:


> *syria: 500,000 killed 11 million refugees*
> *iraq: more than 2.5 million killed. *
> *yes i can take khamenaei serious!! *
> *it must be april fool prank by him! nice sense of humor lol*


I thought in syria it's around 200000
by the way the Yemen campaign is in it's infancy , let it continue as much as those conflict .


----------



## Rakan.SA

JEskandari said:


> I thought in syria it's around 200000
> by the way the Yemen campaign is in it's infancy , let it continue as much as those conflict .


the official number they have been using in the media is "more than" 200,000
they have been using this number for 2 years!! 
the real numbers from groups on the ground are around 500,000 
they are not using the real number cuz some countries are avoiding embarrassment.
speacially the UN security council members like US and russia



JEskandari said:


> I thought in syria it's around 200000
> by the way the Yemen campaign is in it's infancy , let it continue as much as those conflict .


i pray Allah that in yemen it will end fast and it wont reach such numbers.
there is one huge factor in yemen that will help end this quickly in shaa Allah. and that is yemen is blocked. no weapons or fighters will go in or out. 
unlike syria and iraq weapons come in planes in trucks or ships you name it. same thing with fighters. 
another factor that the yemeni ppl are fighting with us against Ali Saleh and the Houthi. including zaidis they are with us. 
so just imagine how will Ali Saleh and Houthi be after one more month! 
they are already leaving tanks cuz of shortage of fuel. 
it wont be easy but its not like syria and iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> لا يوجد شي اسمه شيوخ الوهابيه. هذا شريط مشروخ قديم والله طفشنا منه. سب الحكومه سوي اللي تسويه محد داري عنك في النت. بس لا تالف و تقول وهابيه و تستخف بعقولنا.
> و اذا ديرتي خايسه في النهايه هي ديرتي و مالي غيرها. ومهما اختلفت مع بعض الامور في الحكومه ولائي و بيعتي لها. و ادافع عن الدين و الوطن و الحكومه بحلوها و مرها.
> و اناقش مشاكلنا في اماكن ثانيه و في الوقت و المكان الصحيح.
> 
> *irans attack on saudi arabia: *
> *"saudi grand mufti issues fatwa that a husband can eat his wife."*
> 
> how low must you be to spread such lies in your official news ?!
> 
> View attachment 213530


 انتم شعب مهان و جبان و محتقر 

لو انتو مو عبيد ما تسمون أرواحكم سعوديين بدل نجدي او حجازي
ال سعود مستعبديكم و دايسين عليكم و ما في عندكم رجال يتكلم

روحو حررو بلدكم من ال سعود و غيرو اسمكم من سعوديين الى غير شي بعدين تكلمو على الشرف و الكرامة الي هي مالها وجود بقاموسكم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Rakan, here's the thing. If you actually believe that it's the mullahs of Iran that are behind Yemen, then you're in it for the long haul. Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan etc... should mean something to you. You can't pick and choose. If the mullahs are helping out, you can bet your *** this is gonna go on for at least another few decades. The worse the situation gets and the poorer and more desperate the Houtis become, the more the mullahs will take advantage.

Take Assad. He only became a mullah lapdog when he became desperate. After the civil war started, Iran managed to dig in and take over. Before that the mullahs didn't have a fraction of the say they do now. Same in Iraq. Same in Yemen. The worse things get on the ground, the stronger the mullah position becomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

*our number one weapon





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

Rakan.SA said:


> *our number one weapon
> 
> View attachment 213573
> *​


Sand in your shorts?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

Rakan.SA said:


> *our number one weapon
> 
> View attachment 213573
> *​



Then why are you begging Americans?

Why did you beg Americans to protect you.

Note your king taking pride when standing alongside American Generals and presidents on Saudi soil:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abii said:


> Sand in your shorts?


that is the weapon that will knock iran out. by iran i mean the government and its supporters like you. 
i personally dont mind the war escalating and taking it to iran.
your mullahs made it impossible for anyone to live peacefully in the ME including Iranians them selves! 
did saudi kill 20 iranian guards during the past few weeks ?! no. miss treated minorities did. 

as for yemen. saudi intelligence got the serial numbers on the iranian missiles that was sent to yemen! we dont think we know. the dumb houthies exposed many things thank god. lol



Daneshmand said:


> Then why are you begging Americans?
> 
> Why did you beg Americans to protect you.
> 
> Note your king taking pride when standing alongside American Generals and presidents on Saudi soil:


*we didnt beg.. in 1990-91 that was made through UN security council. that was a threat to oil and world economy. 

in 2001-3 iran begged the US like it begged it now for lifting sanctions and air strikes in iraq.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Rakan.SA said:


> that is the weapon that will knock iran out. by iran i mean the government and its supporters like you.
> i personally dont mind the war escalating and taking it to iran.
> your mullahs made it impossible for anyone to live peacefully in the ME including Iranians them selves!
> did saudi kill 20 iranian guards during the past few weeks ?! no. miss treated minorities did.
> 
> as for yemen. saudi intelligence got the serial numbers on the iranian missiles that was sent to yemen! we dont think we know. the dumb houthies exposed many things thank god. lol
> 
> 
> *we didnt beg.. in 1990-91 that was made through UN security council. that was a threat to oil and world economy. *
> 
> *in 2001-3 iran begged the US like it begged it now for lifting sanctions and air strikes in iraq.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




I want to nuance the guy who asked the americans welcome to iraq...

the filthy guy who iron sent to america is this shittt,,


abdelaziz el hakim






the iraqi shia who asked america to invade iraq with the help of iroon. Look behind el hakimi gggomayni.


This is not first time, iraqi shia did help mongols to invade baghdad so this is not something new. Is in ther blood my friend....

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abii said:


> Rakan, here's the thing. If you actually believe that it's the mullahs of Iran that are behind Yemen, then you're in it for the long haul. Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan etc... should mean something to you. You can't pick and choose. If the mullahs are helping out, ou can bet your *** this is gonna go on for at least another few decades. The worse the situation gets and the poorer and more desperate the Houtis become, the more the mullahs will take advantage.
> 
> Take Assad. He only became a mullah lapdog when he became desperate. After the civil war started, Iran managed to dig in and take over. Before that the mullahs didn't have a fraction of the say they do now. Same in Iraq. Same in Yemen. The worse things get on the ground, the stronger the mullah position becomes.


In Yemen it's different, for sure Iran is behind those Huthies but this operation will not last more than a year as Iran is totally cut out from them, it can't and will not be able to help them with a penny or a small bullet, and even the Iranian advisers who exist in Yemen now will die there just like Huthies, according the spokesperson of the Decisive Storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

All that whining from the Farsis here yet there have only been 3 casualties from the side of KSA in 15 days of fighting. Some barefooted Baluch's killed 3-4 times as many Iranian border guards in the span of a few minutes a few days ago.

10 times as many have probably succumbed to pollution, drug addiction and bad roads in the last hour.

Anyway Iran is still the undisputed superpower of our Milky Way after all. Let's all wank to some carpets and groundbreaking "technological" discoveries by the Mullah's that nobody outside of Farsis on PDF have heard about. After all they are Indian looking Aryans so it automatically counts 10 times as much. Other ME people are nowhere near by default. I heard that they were the long lost cousins of the Germans too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

houthis showing saudi air-drops which are being sold on the black market and being captured

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586216123802128384
Ganging up on one of the most impoverished country and yet nothing achieved; houthis still advancing.

Houthis capture Ataq city despite Saudi-led air strikes - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> In Yemen it's different, for sure Iran is behind those Huthies but this operation will not last more than a year as Iran is totally cut out from them, it can't and will not be able to help them with a penny or a small bullet, and even the Iranian advisers who exist in Yemen now will die there just like Huthies, according the spokesperson of the Decisive Storm.


you don't knew how much I like to see the pictures of those advisers .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> you don't knew how much I like to see the pictures of those advisers .


Okay, ask your government to order those advisers to take selfie pictures and send them immediately to my Whatsup so I can show them to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Okay, ask your government to order those advisers to take selfie pictures and send them immediately to my Whatsup so I can show them to you.


so you agree that commander was just talking from his arse and had no evidence.
tell me have we ever shied of showing it if we supported some groups ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

BLACKEAGLE said:


> In Yemen it's different, for sure Iran is behind those Huthies but this operation will not last more than a year as Iran is totally cut out from them, it can't and will not be able to help them with a penny or a small bullet, and even the Iranian advisers who exist in Yemen now will die there just like Huthies, according the spokesperson of the Decisive Storm.



You're still around? Remember how you used to tell me that the conflict in Syria will end this year? This year was around 3 or 4 years ago. Remember that? 

What "advisers"? Pictures? Proof? 

How is Yemen any more cutoff from Iran then Lebanon or Syria? Iran has the same access to Yemen as it does to Syria and Lebanon. It's actually easier to get to Yemen by water then it is to get to Syria and Lebanon. Look at a map blackpeshkel. It's not rocket science.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abii said:


> You're still around? Remember how you used to tell me that the conflict in Syria will end this year? This year was around 3 or 4 years ago. Remember that?
> 
> What "advisers"? Pictures? Proof?


I've never said the war in Syria will end this or that year. It will end in our favor, that's what I'm sure of. A


Abii said:


> How is Yemen any more cutoff from Iran then Lebanon or Syria? Iran has the same access to Yemen as it does to Syria and Lebanon. It's actually easier to get to Yemen by water then it is to get to Syria and Lebanon. Look at a map blackpeshkel. It's not rocket science.


In Syria, the only forces that have been fighting Bashar are Syrians while in Yemen, ten countries with international support are fighting Huthi terrorists. In Syria, Iran has been sending arms, advisers and mercenaries. While in Yemen it's not allowed to. Huthies will die alone and nobody can give then a hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I've never said the war in Syria will end this or that year. It will end in our favor, that's what I'm sure of. A
> 
> In Syria, the only forces that have been fighting Bashar are Syrians while in Yemen, ten countries with international support are fighting Huthi terrorists. In Syria, Iran has been sending arms, advisers and mercenaries. While in Yemen it's not allowed to. Huthies will die alone and nobody can give then a hand.


But you said Iran and Yemen are cut off geographically. Not only Iran and Yemen aren't cut off, it's easier to get to Yemen by water then it is to get to Syria and Lebanon. 

Iran uses local arabs in every conflict (local Lebanese, local Iraqis, local Syrians etc...). Arabs are very willing fighters and all they need is a little financial and military support. The rest they do themselves. Hezbollah was literally created by 1 man with a suitcase full of cash. Iran sent an Iranian Arab IRGC officer to Lebanon with a suitcase of cash and the rest is history. That's all it takes. 

1st step: create a local presence and gather allies with cash and maybe some arms

2nd step: sit back and wait for the ground conditions to get worse through sustained civil war, poverty and conflict

3rd step: re-enter the conflict when previously created allies are desperate for help

Iran isn't fighting the quick war. The mullahs are waiting for ground conditions to get even worse. Once things get really nasty, that's when the bulk of the support comes in.


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 9, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the operations of the coalition forces are currently focused on the air operations, stressing that the *goals are being clearly achieved.*

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Brig. Asiri said that a methodology of action focused on elements of the Yemeni rebel army forces supporting Houthi militias against the legitimacy, pointing out that this type of action requires accurate identification and definition of objects.*

--More
20:30 LOCAL TIME 17:30 GMT *

Brig. Asiri said that the pace of action in Aden against the Houthi militias is varying from day to day because these 'isolated' elements in Aden are moving in response to the air strikes of the coalition forces. *The militias moved from Dalea to Shabwa, for instance, and existing in small groups in Ateq, he disclosed.*

Asiri added that these elements are trying to achieve a media victory on the scene, while the air operations targeted the Houthi militias and their loyalists of the Yemeni rebel forces against the legitimacy. The *Houthi militias are storing ammunition and vehicles in populated sites with complicity of some tribal communities*, he said.

*Asiri said that the air operations targeted today some brigades supporting the Houthi militias, including 19th, 22nd, 21st and 33rd Brigades in Bijan, Taiz and Shabwa respectively,* pointing out that the *coalition worked to cut communications between Sana'a and the northern regions of Yemen, particularly in Saada in addition to some caves that were used to store ammunition.*

Asiri stressed that the operations also targeted ammunition stores scattering in Yemen in addition to the Yemeni rebel gatherings against the legitimacy.
*
--More
21:19 LOCAL TIME 18:19 GMT *


In response to a question on whether the loyalists of former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh and the Houthis were able to drag the coalition forces to transfer the fighting inside cities, Asiri commented that moving into cities and taking *refuge inside homes and using them as deterrent weapons is a basic tactic of militias anywhere to show the world that their enemies are targeting civilians and innocent people at their quiet homes.*

On the remarks delivered by U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry that Iran's supplies and assistance to Houthi militia's has never stopped, Asiri said Kerry's statement is comprehensive and not stating the duration of the Iranian aid to Houthi militias, which as we know goes back to even more than 15 years. However, Kerry did not specify whether he was referring to the period before or current operation. Asiri added that the work is complimentary among the members of the coalition as all countries are taking part, each with its available capability.*
--More
21:44 LOCAL TIME 18:44 GMT *


Asked to comment on Iran's 'extraordinary' support for Houthi militias vis-a-vis the world consensus in support of the determination storm operation, Asiri recalled that the Yemeni legitimate government has appealed to the Arab and Islamic nations as well as the world community to dispel the Houthis, who seized the legitimate power in Sanaa, from kidnapping the country, its people and government, receiving unprecedented support of peace-loving countries.

He added that it is also obvious that non-peace-loving powers stand by the side of their pairs, noting that when the militias dared to dismantle the state of Yemen, terrorist elements, including Al-Qaeda which is seen apparently active in Yemen today, came up high.

He expressed belief that all world community is interested in a safe and stable Yemen, referring to the geographical site of the country as controller of Bab Al-Mandab strait, a crucial world waterway at the southern exit/entry of the Red Sea.
Asked how the coalition forces are planning to close the way before the current movements of Houthi militias from place to place, and to pinpoint the location of Al-Qaeda as regards Shabwa, Asiri said the movement of the militias is now crippled in comparison to that at the beginning of the storm, describing the movement now as 'isolated' and that their storming the Yemeni city of Ebb today is part of the same propaganda scenario of Aden, aiming at terrifying the innocent population, and triggering chaos.

He added that TV stations, were, as everybody knows, robbed of their capabilities because the militias turned to be mere bands who lack a leadership, command or control or ability to provide its cut-off segments with supplies of any kind of logistics, a development Asiri described as a sign of good omen bringing them nearer to their fate.

Asked to cast light on sending humanitarian assistance through boats or vessels to the needy inside Aden, Asiri said the coalition forces yesterday announced that the Red Cross has reached, but remained stranded at, the port of Aden due to deteriorating security situation around the port, hindering them from reaching the city. He said the coalition forces is in contact with them to guarantee the delivery of medical support and medical equipment to reach hospitals inside Aden. He concluded that 'till now, we could not guarantee their safe departure of the port area, but are working hard to overcome this problem soon'.*
--SPA
22:35 LOCAL TIME 19:35 GMT *


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abii said:


> But you said Iran and Yemen are cut off geographically. Not only Iran and Yemen aren't cut off, it's easier to get to Yemen by water then it is to get to Syria and Lebanon.
> 
> Iran uses local arabs in every conflict (local Lebanese, local Iraqis, local Syrians etc...). Arabs are very willing fighters and all they need is a little financial and military support. The rest they do themselves. Hezbollah was literally created by 1 man with a suitcase full of cash. Iran sent an Iranian Arab IRGC officer to Lebanon with a suitcase of cash and the rest is history. That's all it takes.
> 
> 1st step: create a local presence and gather allies with cash and maybe some arms
> 
> 2nd step: sit back and wait for the ground conditions to get worse through sustained civil war, poverty and conflict
> 
> 3rd step: re-enter the conflict when previously created allies are desperate for help
> 
> Iran isn't fighting the quick war. The mullahs are waiting for ground conditions to get even worse. Once things get really nasty, that's when the bulk of the support comes in.


You talk about Arabs as an ethnicity as if Iran has one ethnicity itself. Several videos show Arab and Turk Iranians support the Decisive Storm. Arabs who don't follow our interests, we don't identify them as part of us, we disown them.

Again, there is nothing to be proud of by financing and arming terror groups to destabilize countries. Any country can do that, but non can take the circumstances except Iran because it's people are subservient to the supreme ruler. There are military war, media war, economic war, diplomatic war and in most of them we won. As for the military one, we are in the process toward victory in Iraq, Syria and Yemen, noting that in the meanwhile Iranian major enemy has been flourishing and getting stronger. Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

I think they should try someone other than Hadi, many dislike him as is evident on the ground, *anti-Houthi fighters oppose him.*

FROM For Saudis, Yemen conflict risks ‘becoming their Vietnam’ - The Washington Post


----------



## Hindustani78

Mujahidoon fighters protect Saudi borders | Arab News
Operation Decisive Storm has again highlighted the importance of the Mujahidoon forces stationed on the borders, to help counter arms smuggling and human trafficking.

Known as the second line of defense, the Jazan Mujahidoon fighters have extensive experience in tracking intruders and smugglers along the southern border.

They are characterized by their fighting spirit, high morale, courage and desire to protect their homeland. Their work involves considerable danger because they have to confront armed infiltrators willing to kill.

Khaled Kuziez, spokesman of the Jazan Mujahidoon, said Decisive Storm has led to a significant drop in attempts to smuggle arms into the Kingdom.

**********


On Thursday, the coalition targeted several groups of the Houthi militia including the 19th Brigade in Baihan, 22nd Brigade in Taiz, 21st Brigade in Shabwah and 33rd Brigade. The airstrikes completely cut off telecommunication link between Sanaa and the northern regions, specifically Saada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You talk about Arabs as an ethnicity as if Iran has one ethnicity itself. Several videos show Arab and Turk Iranians support the Decisive Storm. Arabs who don't follow our interests, we don't identify them as part of us, we disown them.
> 
> Again, there is nothing to be proud of by financing and arming terror groups to destabilize countries. Any country can do that, but non can take the circumstances except Iran because it's people are subservient to the supreme ruler. There are military war, media war, economic war, diplomatic war and in most of them we won. As for the military one, we are in the process toward victory in Iraq, Syria and Yemen, noting that in the meanwhile Iranian major enemy has been flourishing and getting stronger. Saudi Arabia.



Iranian involvement everywhere is hugely overrated. In reality those are all local Yemeni, Iraqi, Lebanese and Syrian conflicts. The Farsi Mullah's are supporting a few terrorist groups here and there, provide a few men and try to convince those groups and their supporters to fight for their greater cause which is some Shia Muslim Ummah utopia nonsense led by the Wilayat al-Faqih cult based in Qom etc. The same people that are rulling Iranians with a harsh hand and have been rulling them for almost 40 years now. They will probably rule for at least another 40 years.

Gypsies like this clown barking from time to time is one of their supporters;






Anyway since Iran is more hated than Israel in the Arab and Muslim world (almost in the later) we can use Iran as an excuse to crush anyone that we do not like. Very simple.

Casualties are irrelevant in the wider picture and war. There are 450 million Arabs and the numbers are increasing with several million each year. The population of Iraq, Syria, Yemen etc. is growing quite quickly regardless of all the wars and conflicts.

Anyway we are talking about the North Korea of the ME whose people are poorer on average than the average Jamaican despite drawning in oil and gas.

List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let them live in their little deluded world where Mullahstan is the "undisputed superpower of our Milky Way". Just look at the Farsis here based in Iran. They live in a different galaxy from all the rest of us.

It's hillarious as hell but also a bit tragicomical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*************





*Egypt launches 1st strike against Yemen's Houthis: Coalition*
09 April 2015 20:35 (Last updated 09 April 2015 20:36)
*Egypt has launched its first airstrikes against positions belonging to the Shiite Houthi group in Yemen, a Saudi-led coalition said*
*RIYADH*

Egypt has launched its first airstrikes against positions belonging to the Shiite Houthi group in Yemen, a Saudi-led coalition said Thursday.

*"An Egyptian warplane has carried out a raid against a Houthi target," *coalition spokesman Ahmed al-Asiri said in a daily briefing.

Since March 25, warplanes from Saudi Arabia and several Arab allies have pounded Houthi positions across Yemen.

Al-Asiri said that Houthi militias had been "cut off from their leadership."

He went on to assert that airstrikes were targeting communications between Houthi leaders in capital Sanaa and those in the northern Saada province.

Fractious Yemen has remained in turmoil since last September, when the Houthis overran Sanaa, from which they have sought to extend their influence to other parts of the country.

Riyadh says the anti-Houthi campaign comes in response to appeals by embattled Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi – who is currently in Saudi Arabia – to "save the [Yemeni] people from the Houthi militias."

The Houthis, for their part, have decried the offensive, describing it as unwarranted "Saudi-American aggression" against Yemen.

Some Gulf States accuse Shiite Iran of supporting Yemen's Houthi insurgency.


*****************

Friday, 10 April 2015
Several senior members of Houthi militias and forces allied to deposed Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh were killed during an air strike by the Saudi-led coalition, reported Al Arabiya News Channel on Thursday.

The air strike targeted a gathering of Houthi and Saleh militias in the governorate of Amran, just north of Sanaa.

The news comes after earlier reports that coalition jets bombed a military airport in the city of Ataq in the Shabwa province.

Air strikes by the Saudi-led coalition also targeted Yemen's defense ministry and military catering buildings in the capital Sanaa which are controlled by Houthi militias and their supporters, Agence France Press cited witnesses saying earlier on Thursday.

Three explosions were heard as warplanes hit the building in central Sanaa and thick smoke billowed over the area, according to AFP.

The attack was part of raids that struck positions across the capital, including a base of the elite Republican Guards in Fajj Attan, in south Sanaa.

The Republican Guard is a force that has remained loyal to deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh, who stepped down in 2012 following nationwide protests against his three-decade rule and who is allied with the Houthi militias against the government.

[With AFP]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hindustani78 said:


> *************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt launches 1st strike against Yemen's Houthis: Coalition*
> 09 April 2015 20:35 (Last updated 09 April 2015 20:36)
> *Egypt has launched its first airstrikes against positions belonging to the Shiite Houthi group in Yemen, a Saudi-led coalition said*
> *RIYADH*
> 
> Egypt has launched its first airstrikes against positions belonging to the Shiite Houthi group in Yemen, a Saudi-led coalition said Thursday.
> 
> *"An Egyptian warplane has carried out a raid against a Houthi target," *coalition spokesman Ahmed al-Asiri said in a daily briefing.
> 
> Since March 25, warplanes from Saudi Arabia and several Arab allies have pounded Houthi positions across Yemen.
> 
> Al-Asiri said that Houthi militias had been "cut off from their leadership."
> 
> He went on to assert that airstrikes were targeting communications between Houthi leaders in capital Sanaa and those in the northern Saada province.
> 
> Fractious Yemen has remained in turmoil since last September, when the Houthis overran Sanaa, from which they have sought to extend their influence to other parts of the country.
> 
> Riyadh says the anti-Houthi campaign comes in response to appeals by embattled Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi – who is currently in Saudi Arabia – to "save the [Yemeni] people from the Houthi militias."
> 
> The Houthis, for their part, have decried the offensive, describing it as unwarranted "Saudi-American aggression" against Yemen.
> 
> Some Gulf States accuse Shiite Iran of supporting Yemen's Houthi insurgency.
> 
> 
> *****************
> 
> Friday, 10 April 2015
> Several senior members of Houthi militias and forces allied to deposed Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh were killed during an air strike by the Saudi-led coalition, reported Al Arabiya News Channel on Thursday.
> 
> The air strike targeted a gathering of Houthi and Saleh militias in the governorate of Amran, just north of Sanaa.
> 
> The news comes after earlier reports that coalition jets bombed a military airport in the city of Ataq in the Shabwa province.
> 
> Air strikes by the Saudi-led coalition also targeted Yemen's defense ministry and military catering buildings in the capital Sanaa which are controlled by Houthi militias and their supporters, Agence France Press cited witnesses saying earlier on Thursday.
> 
> Three explosions were heard as warplanes hit the building in central Sanaa and thick smoke billowed over the area, according to AFP.
> 
> The attack was part of raids that struck positions across the capital, including a base of the elite Republican Guards in Fajj Attan, in south Sanaa.
> 
> The Republican Guard is a force that has remained loyal to deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh, who stepped down in 2012 following nationwide protests against his three-decade rule and who is allied with the Houthi militias against the government.
> 
> [With AFP]







Just testing.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saif al-Arab said:


>



For you this youtube clip





So its not true that Egyptian fighter planes have carried out the air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Then why are you begging Americans?
> 
> Why did you beg Americans to protect you.
> 
> Note your king taking pride when standing alongside American Generals and presidents on Saudi soil:



Well, it is more logical than beging _Sahib Ezzaman_ as Khaminai is doing below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Full Moon said:


> Well, it is more logical than beging _Sahib Ezzaman_ as Khaminai is doing below.



Lol his speech does not make any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Madali said:


> I didn't know this site was also a homosexual fantasy board. Personally, I wish you the best of luck in reaching your desire of being fellated by a man, but wouldn't geopolitical discussions be more interesting to others here?


il take one for humiliating you guys


----------



## haviZsultan

Rakan on a rampage. I am quite sure he will be banned again... 

Why are we taking it so seriously anyway. Iran nor Saudi Arabia are in any state to be the Islamic superpower they both want to be. Both have laws that degrade their own citizens and are based on outdated principles of said religion-things that have changed according to modern times. I think we muslims should increasingly look at the benefits of secular theory. And this shia sunni divide should be bridged. We should start with Ijtehad and end with stamping this hatred out of our hearts and minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> Rakan on a rampage. I am quite sure he will be banned again...
> 
> Why are we taking it so seriously anyway. Iran nor Saudi Arabia are in any state to be the Islamic superpower they both want to be. Both have laws that degrade their own citizens and are based on outdated principles of said religion-things that have changed according to modern times. I think we muslims should increasingly look at the benefits of secular theory. And this shia sunni divide should be bridged. We should start with Ijtehad and end with stamping this hatred out of our hearts and minds.


you must be living in your own bubble! good luck


----------



## azzo

in 1979 KSA tried to reach out for Ayatollah and try to emphasize Muslim unity, but hey responded with threats and bad intention towards Saudi Arabia.

They have decided this to walk this path and it will not change unless the Mullah system fall. It's brainwashing its adherents to hate anything related to KSA and Sunnis in general.


----------



## Madali

Rakan.SA said:


> il take one for humiliating you guys



Is that what you tell yourself when you are involved in male-male sexual engagements? That you are doing it to humilate Iranians? Do you also watch gay erotic films to hurt the Mullahs? Do you cruise gay chat rooms and tell yourself you are doing it to teach Iranians a lesson? Do you preface your homo sex chats by saying, "I'm not gay, habibi, I'm just doing this because I hate Iranians".

Well, whatever makes you feel less guilty about your desires. Good luck and hopefully, you can be at peace with your needs.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Madali said:


> Is that what you tell yourself when you are involved in male-male sexual engagements? That you are doing it to humilate Iranians? Do you also watch gay **** to hurt the Mullahs? Do you cruise gay chat rooms and tell yourself you are doing it to teach Iranians a lesson?
> 
> Well, whatever makes you feel less guilty about your desires. Good luck and hopefully, you can be at peace with your needs.


thank you thats very sweet of you lol


----------



## mingle

I think both saudia and iran should find a middle way to fix this issue reason is both have one more common enemy that is isis which getting breathing space due to this issue .


----------



## haviZsultan

azzo said:


> in 1979 KSA tried to reach out for Ayatollah and try to emphasize Muslim unity, but hey responded with threats and bad intention towards Saudi Arabia.
> 
> They have decided this to walk this path and it will not change unless the Mullah system fall. It's brainwashing its adherents to hate anything related to KSA and Sunnis in general.


But then the onus is also on us sunnis not to hate the shia. We can't as islamic states fall at each others throats. The Prophet said:

*
” لَا تَرْجِعُوا بَعْدِي كُفَّارًا يَضْرِبُ بَعْضُكُمْ رِقَابَ بَعْضٍ ”: Do not return to unbelief after me by striking the necks of one another*

As the custodian of the 2 holy mosques and as some Saudis view themselves, the center of the Islamic world the responsibility is also on Saudi Arabia not to enlarge the dispute but instead work to erase it. I don't see the logic of this fight between Iran and Saudia that has been going on relentlessly ever since the 2 nationalities saw each other on site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Anything new to report here? Or are we still being fed the story that Iran, a country under tremendous economic strain due to the sanctions, is supporting militias in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Yemen.


----------



## A1Kaid

Oublious said:


> I want to nuance the guy who asked the americans welcome to iraq...
> 
> the filthy guy who iron sent to america is this shittt,,
> 
> 
> abdelaziz el hakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the iraqi shia who asked america to invade iraq with the help of iroon. Look behind el hakimi gggomayni.
> 
> 
> *This is not first time, iraqi shia did help mongols to invade baghdad so this is not something new*. Is in ther blood my friend....




Do you have a source for that info? I'd like to read about it.


----------



## haman10

Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyway we are talking about the North Korea of the ME whose people are poorer on average than the average Jamaican despite drawning in oil and gas.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In the past 24 hours this is the 4th time *(in 4 different and un-related threads)* you posted about Iranian GDP out of no where .

This is a common problem in PDF . a couple of multi-account jihadi trolls with access to Internet (which is bid'ah BTW) have ruined it .

here you go @al-Hasani , saif al-arab , Banu hashim :



Saif al-Arab said:


> Don't waste your time. The Farsis here on PDF have to be the dumbest and most deluded bunch that suffer from delusions of grandeur while they live in a third world country that has a lower GDP (nominal) than the likes of Jamaica despite flooding in gas and oil.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Saif al-Arab said:


> PPP is useless genius. Try GDP (nominal) per capita. If you do then "mighty" Iran is poorer than the likes of Jamaica. Please don't make me laugh.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Using your measure (PPP) then KSA is the 11 richest population on the planet. Iran is number 71 in comparison as you yourself enlightened us with. Many times poorer.



The answer to all these rants and nonsense spewing is :

Firstly , you talked about level of IQ and Iranians being retards :

Yeah we are indeed the dumbest people in the region

Thats why our science production is 0.2% more than the Arab league ?  (Iran produces 2% of the world science and Arab league all together 1.8% )

Spare me your biblical nonsense mate . The farsis here on PDF is consisted of the most educated nationals on PDF too . i really don't feel the need to prove you cause we both know whats up .

and regarding GDP : Saudi Arabia is ranked 33rd with the same GDP as Equatorial_Guinea .

Iran is ranked 91st along *China and South Africa*






@editorial board and @TTA members :

@waz @WebMaster @Horus @haviZsultan @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Anyone remembers the two mosques massacre in Yemen, just a few days before Saudi Arabia decided to make an end to the terror in Yemen. These bombings alone made 137 dead and 500 injured. Many others were killed by Saleh's Militias in Police uniforms during manifestations calling for a stop to the Houthi's massacres.
Saleh's Militias are siding with the Houthis, which make about 40% of the Yemeni population, So what about the other 60% who are the majority and are not organized as militias?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Rakan.SA said:


> let one iranian bullet come to yemen and il personally shove my big fat *willing* up your throat
> 
> 
> you dont know how much i want to hunt this pig. soon in shaa Allah



Rakan do you know what keyboard warrior means, it's sad that you are one at your age, thought it was only kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Inciting ethnic war in the Middle East with a new layout!*
Masum Rahman khalili

015 April 09, Thursday, 17:09


The Middle East crisis and the ethnic division is being provoked to create a new layout! One after another, the division of the country is spreading. One party to the other parties are involved in a bloody war. This situation has resulted in a sudden, or the situation has been created for a specific purpose. Now what is happening in the Middle East, which had been stirred before bid kalakathi. Israel's border with the regional powers in the Middle East to another, to another, the work is being preserved. Israel in the early 80's that had planned strategic inona, its reflection of a partition of the country is going to share.

Yemen crisis: the goal is far
After the crisis in the Middle East, Syria, Yemen, introduced major changes to the existing equilibrium, expressed already many analysts expected. With the assistance of the Shiite rebels in Yemen, Ali Abdullah Saleh huti reckless military campaign to establish his authority and Mansur Hadi, the Saudi-led coalition government to protect the beginning of military operations in the Middle East crisis has entered a tunnel, which brought back to the back of the car is quite difficult indeed. The risk is lower in the proceeding is not crushing.

Yemen today's crisis has its roots in the seventies led to the Islamic revolution in Iran, Ayatollah Khomeini after the revolution to spread to other countries, with the announcement of the activities undertaken in this regard. The Sunni rulers in the Middle East, as well as their abilities to identify common hazards and take steps in this regard. These measures were the eight-year long Iran-Iraq war. Where millions of people were killed on both sides. Shia Iran before the Islamic Revolution, the regional supremacy of the state's authority to make the effort. After the revolution of this effort is associated with the control of the Islamic Shia ideology. Ever since the beginning of the decade of 80 loudly, sometimes silently, Iran has continued to lead this effort. The last three decades has vicissitudinous situation. Is on the verge of a major change in the inclination of the situation today. Five permanent members of the UN and Germany that negotiations with Iran over its nuclear program, the Iranian revolution in the time of the most important events. Iran's nuclear program was not a big concern of Western or bisbasampradayera. The public knows that the most vocal isarailao well, one or two years to say that Iran will acquire nuclear capability, Israeli leaders has been, it really is nothing more than an extra word. Iran has already reached that point, it was quite a public nuclear test drive. In fact, it happened. Iran and the international inspection of its nuclear areas of the object has the same at any time. What is the consensus of the West, Iran's regional influence and authority, and the Israeli security establishment to determine the extent to satisfy the commitments made in the informal.

To achieve this goal, it may be necessary to prolong sanghatake Yemen. Saudi Arabia, as well as the state of the economy and security capabilities will be weak, as well as ethnic conflicts and divisions will be more clear. Robert gave a glimpse of what could be the purpose of phiska. An Israeli newspaper has quoted phiskera the final delimitation of territorial states in the region, Saudi tridharaya be splitting. Mecca and Medina will take jajiratula Arabia. Will be associated with a part of Yemen. On the other hand, Oman, UAE and Saudi Arabia, with a portion adjacent to another country. Saudi Arabia will have to rest. Such a situation has been created in order to be involved in the war were forced to Saudi. Yemen, in many ways to implement this plan costs may be prolonged. How to trap the feet of the Arab countries is considerable confusion.

Iran conflict-conflict when the United States and other European countries with the Arab enemy, maybe there is no reason to worry, he will open up more markets to sell their weapons. The West that can help get rid of the economic slow running task to the Middle East. Behind the nuclear negotiations with Iran, the West's understanding of the main concerns of the Coalition for Saudi Arabia. Iran, Israel or the West in the Middle East to establish his authority in the fight turns strongly to the extent that the interests of Israel in 198 inona plan will clearly set before. Israel and the authority for the establishment of the plan to ensure the safety of the work has been made, many things happen now turns slightly modified form. Involvement in theater and in the interests of power in a way that has become associated with the situation, knowingly or unknowingly become involved in the fight against each other, except that there is no alternative.

Netanyahu's mission and plans inon
Netanyahu's coalition government to be re-elected head of the Likud Party, the party of 'Greater Israel' structural quite important at the present document. Israel, with the support of the military and intelligence agencies were created in the document. Netanyahu's Likud party and its leader, Ben Yamin election bare-faced refused to accept a Palestinian state without any kind. She believes that this has been the key to its electoral successes. Seeking to take forward the idea of Greater Israel's Netanyahu virtually. The founder of Zionism, Theodore harjala architect said, the Jewish state would not extend the Euphrates to the Nile in Egypt. Another architect Rabbi phisamyanao the promised land, from the river of Egypt to the Euphrates area will be expanded, which will remain in Syria and Lebanon.
The current context of the war in Iraq, the war in Lebanon 006, 011 war in Libya, Syria war, Egypt regime change process; All these activities are linked to the plan. Israeli expansionist project to neighboring Arab countries, the weak and the ending is greatly needed.

Jewish settlements in the West Bank, the Zionist movement has a special relationship with the project. The policy of the kingdom of Israel, the West Bank and Gaza Strip have asked to be included in both places. According to the idea of Greater Israel, the state of Israel will create several proxies.

Mahdi Darius najemaruyayera Global Research articles published in 011, according to the Middle East, Britain's colonial patterns were subjected to ensure Israel's regional dominance. 'Inona plan known as that is, it is an Israeli strategic plan, the surrounding Arab countries will become smaller and weaker nations, so they are dependent on Israel for their own safety. Iraq to the Arab countries and Israel, has been shown to be the biggest strategic challenge. And for decades has been the most unstable Iraq. Now there is a Kurdish state, a Sunni state and a Shia state has been de facto divided. One party to the other party's bloody fight for territory.

Keeping ahead of the planned inona war between Iraq and Iran was kick. Biden in Iraq as well as the plan to split inona Plan Lebanon, Egypt and Syria have been talking to the ending. To share the same type have been talking to Turkey, Iran, Pakistan.

In 006 and 008 in the US military's Armed Forces Journal, the Journal of the Atlantic, while the Middle East, the new format of the plan inona map was released. The plan outlined in Lebanon, Egypt, Syria, Iran, Turkey, Somalia, Sudan, Libya and Pakistan Distribution has been made clear. Basically, as part of this process of religion and caste-gotrasaha reprisal violence has spread.
Inona plan was produced by the rotation of the two subjects. First, for the survival of Israel will become an imperial regional power. Second, the existing large Arab states broke racial or sampradayanirbhara smaller states will share. The rulers of these countries will be dependent on Israel for their power and security. This is a new concept, it is not so. It was put in front of all of the Middle East division. But the changes have been associated with the new reality. Viewed in this context, the war in Iraq and Syria, and Israel's expansion of Jewish settlements in this part of the process.

As part of this process, the Israeli intelligence agency, the United States and NATO are working with, so the nation both Syria and Iraq is facing destruction. Alavi Hezbollah-Iran confrontation with the forces of the Sunni Islamic state (ISIS). They fought against each other is their strength. One against the other party does not skimp on the extreme atrocities to take shelter.

Three decades before and after
Oded inona 1982 in its plans to review the status of the Arab countries and said, "Israel, the Arab states east of the fragile state of internal conflict-clash. Without a strong army is different from Syria, the Lebanon. The majority Sunni and minority Shia ruling Alavi (only 1 percent of the population) can cause a major conflict. "The purpose of division and conflict in Syria is seen, it may be working behind the creation of the plan.

Inona said Iraq's neighbors are no different than the other. The majority Shia population and the ruling Sunni minority. 0 percent of Iraq in the hands of an elite power. 65 percent of the population does not have any influence in politics. Further north, a large Kurdish minority. Power energy management and oil energy. Iraq, Syria, or Lebanon's future status will not be any different than that. War with Iran will lead to the fragility of the internal conflict in the country. "

After three and a half decades, the situation in Iraq today is a reflection of what is going to be baktabyerai inonera. After an eight-year war with Iran that the economic crisis has caused it to meet the Gulf, Saddam Hussein wanted to help. Governance of the country to the US intervention, when compared with the racial aspect of the Saddam regime, no difference is not visible to capsize. In response to the inevitable development of the Islamic State. Now Iraq siyapradhana government support is being provided for the overthrow of the Islamic State. The reality of such a fall could occur nationally, the Iraqi government and the Shiite militia in Tikrit after it has been clear that there were scenes of looting.

By Oded inonera evaluation, the Gulf countries and Saudi Arabia, the telasampadai head, which is made of a fine on the sand. That is only a quarter of the population of Kuwait Kuwaiti. Shia majority in Bahrain, but they denied ksamatacarca. United Arab Emirates, the Shiite majority now, but there's Sunni power. Oman and North yemen into the same situation. Even the Marxist South Yemen, has a sizable Muslim minority. Half the population of Saudi Arabia, foreign, Egyptian and Yemeni. But Saudi Arabia does not have the power of minorities. '
Gulf countries, the Israeli foreign ministry official analyzes of reality, has its special significance. This evaluation is clear that the internal composition of the Gulf countries and the economic situation has been provoked. This analysis can be seen in almost all the countries of Europe and America in the same situation. This is interpreted as the cause of the collapse of the country's integrity or the existence of any one of these countries could be. Even the population of Israel, the only religion they believe there is no similarity at all. This mismatch is due to the destruction of solidarity isarailao is no way to survive. In fact, the expansion of the unrest in the Arab countries today using these causes have been brought to this stage.

According to Oded inonera, Jordan Palestinian reality. Trans-Jordan, ruled by a Bedouin minority, but in reality, most of the army, and most of the Palestinian bureaucrats. Amman, as a matter of fact, the Palestinians in Nablus. All the countries in the region has a relatively strong army. But there is a problem with the same.


Senior journalist from Bangladesh Daily Naya diganta 
translated from Bangla

জাতিগত যুদ্ধ উসকে দিয়ে মধ্যপ্রাচ্যে নতুন বিন্যাস! | daily nayadiganta


----------



## Full Moon

azzo said:


> Lol his speech does not make any sense.



Isn't amazing that the most hateful race against Arabs, namely Persians, are supposed to believe that an Arab man will come at the end of time to rescue them? What a tragedy for the Persian nationalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

The SC said:


> Anyone remembers the two mosques massacre in Yemen, just a few days before Saudi Arabia decided to make an end to the terror in Yemen. These bombings alone made 137 dead and 500 injured. Many others were killed by Saleh's Militias in Police uniforms during manifestations calling for a stop to the Houthi's massacres.
> Saleh's Militias are siding with the Houthis, which make about 40% of the Yemeni population, So what about the other 60% who are the majority and are not organized as militias?



The bombing was Al-Qaeda's job, the very same group Saudis are strengthenning in Yemen, so no, Saudis are empowering terror in Yemen, not putting an end to it.

Your whole judgement is based on sectarian guidelines and you ignored many Sunni tribes who are allied to Houthis. Our mistake is that you fail to see in Yemen, a deeply tribal country, tribes speak first, sects later, but it's too hard for some people to swallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

How do I send a PM to members? @haviZsultan gave me a negative rating for me pointing out the irony and silliness of Rakad talking about making an Iranian suck him off.

Rakad said, "let one iranian bullet come to yemen and il personally shove my big fat *willing* up your throat"

I replied with, "I didn't know this site was also a homosexual fantasy board. Personally, I wish you the best of luck in reaching your desire of being fellated by a man, but wouldn't geopolitical discussions be more interesting to others here?"

I want to be respectfully be allowed to dispute a negative point for that reply.

Posters like Rakad keep insulting Iranians in most of their posts, and advocating their deaths, and I never engage with them on the same level. In this one instance, I wanted to expose the sillines of immature people who think its cool and manly, for some reason, to advocate their "enemy" giving them a blowjob.

If you look at my current activity on the board, you would be hard pressed for anyone to find racist or sectarian vile attacks on anyone's country or religion.

I'm sorry for talking about my negative point public, but I didn't see a PM option.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, April 08, 2015
A man reacts at the site of an air strike in Sanaa, Yemen, April 8, 2015. A Saudi-led coalition air strike hit an office of Yemen's Houthi rebels near the pro-Houthi television channel al-Maseera in central Sanaa on Wednesday, witnesses said. REUTERS/Khaled Abdullah





RED SEA (April 8, 2015) Sailors assigned to the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) assemble ordnance in an ordnance magazine. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chris Liaghat/Released)




RED SEA (April 8, 2015) A Sailor assigned to catapults aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) controls the jet blast deflectors. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Anthony Hopkins II/Released)




RED SEA (April 8, 2015) A Sailor assigned to the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) assembles ordnance in an ordnance magazine. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chris Liaghat /Released)


----------



## beast89

@BLACKEAGLE lol Yemen conflict: Pakistan vote rebuffs Saudi call - BBC News there goes your ground invasion plans. Barefoot houthis still advancing. Any chance of Jordanians entering on the ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Jawwad Hashmi

We strongly support Houthis in their struggle against Saudi and Arabs aggression. Insha ALLAH Arabia would be evacuated from Wahabi Lobby and true Islamic State would emerge


----------



## Rakan.SA

Madali said:


> How do I send a PM to members? @haviZsultan gave me a negative rating for me pointing out the irony and silliness of Rakad talking about making an Iranian suck him off.
> 
> Rakad said, "let one iranian bullet come to yemen and il personally shove my big fat *willing* up your throat"
> 
> I replied with, "I didn't know this site was also a homosexual fantasy board. Personally, I wish you the best of luck in reaching your desire of being fellated by a man, but wouldn't geopolitical discussions be more interesting to others here?"
> 
> I want to be respectfully be allowed to dispute a negative point for that reply.
> 
> Posters like Rakad keep insulting Iranians in most of their posts, and advocating their deaths, and I never engage with them on the same level. In this one instance, I wanted to expose the sillines of immature people who think its cool and manly, for some reason, to advocate their "enemy" giving them a blowjob.
> 
> If you look at my current activity on the board, you would be hard pressed for anyone to find racist or sectarian vile attacks on anyone's country or religion.
> 
> I'm sorry for talking about my negative point public, but I didn't see a PM option.


*i meant by my willing either my fist or foot. its up to you to think i meant its a blowjob!  
yeah iranians dont insult arabs in PDF!!! lol il let others comment on this *


----------



## Hindustani78

People set up emergency aid from the International Committee of the Red Cross in an aircraft prior to its departure to Yemen on April 9. (AFP)






Friday, 10 April 2015 The first Red Cross plane carrying medical aid into Yemen landed in Sanaa airport on Friday, marking their first delivery of medical supplies since the beginning of the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi militias.

“This is the first ICRC plane to have landed in Sanaa. It is loaded with 16 tons of medical aid,” Marie-Claire Feghali, spokeswoman in Yemen for the International Committee of the Red Cross, said in a tweet.

The shipment was made up of “drugs and surgical instruments,” the spokeswoman told AFP via telephone from Sanaa airport after the arrival of the plane.

“Tomorrow, a second plane will be carrying 32 tonnes of medical supplies, generators and water purification equipment for hospitals in Sanaa,” she added.


----------



## Rakan.SA

beast89 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE lol Yemen conflict: Pakistan vote rebuffs Saudi call - BBC News there goes your ground invasion plans. Barefoot houthis still advancing. Any chance of Jordanians entering on the ground?


they did a huge mistake.



Serpentine said:


> the very same group Saudis are strengthenning in Yemen


yeah i see your logic here! we are empowering al qaeda so they can attack us! you are a smart one.
you see why we cant use logic with you guys ? we all know qeada leaders and their families were in iran. its all over the news. tv channels made interview with some of them. its official.
but lies are part of your DNA i guess.
i mean when your official arabic news channel says that saudi musti issues a fatwa that a man can eat his wife! what do you expect from ordinary iranian guy on the street!
il post few pics of al Qaeda members and leaders who were hiding in iran.. *cuz it seems someone deleted them! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE lol Yemen conflict: Pakistan vote rebuffs Saudi call - BBC News there goes your ground invasion plans. Barefoot houthis still advancing. Any chance of Jordanians entering on the ground?


Yes, they've been "advancing" for two weeks in Aden.


----------



## Rakan.SA

haviZsultan said:


> But then the onus is also on us sunnis not to hate the shia. We can't as islamic states fall at each others throats. The Prophet said:
> 
> *
> ” لَا تَرْجِعُوا بَعْدِي كُفَّارًا يَضْرِبُ بَعْضُكُمْ رِقَابَ بَعْضٍ ”: Do not return to unbelief after me by striking the necks of one another*
> 
> As the custodian of the 2 holy mosques and as some Saudis view themselves, the center of the Islamic world the responsibility is also on Saudi Arabia not to enlarge the dispute but instead work to erase it. I don't see the logic of this fight between Iran and Saudia that has been going on relentlessly ever since the 2 nationalities saw each other on site.


for 36 years saudi suffered attacks from iranians in makka madinah and other cities! 1000s have been killed and injured and we did not take one hostile step against them. so i dont know how is this a sign of country "iran" that wants unity!
even the drugs that are coming to saudi is from iran and hizb-alshaytan!
not even israel would dare to send 52kg of C4 explosives to makka during hajj time!
not even israel would dare on spreading poison gas in a tunnel in makka!

and me personally i cant accept someone who calls the prophets wife, the muslims mother sayeda aisha, a whore and a kafir. astagfur Allah
or someone who says the quran is corrupted. and the companions are kafir.
i cant accept someone who give dead ppl god like attributes. and worship them. and write them letters and give them money!
in their official books. books that no shia can reject or deny. say they should kill us sunnies and take our money. and that allah would reward them for such thing.
you dont know what you are talking about. so i suggest you do some homework before giving an opinion on such matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



when are your bros going on the ground, airstrikes alone will not suffice to save the Facebook PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Published — Friday 10 April 2015
Deputy Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif, second deputy premier and minister of interior, has sent his condolences to the family of Sgt. Majid bin Turki Al-Dulaim Al-Qahtani, who was killed by suspected terrorists on Sunday.

The incident took place while Al-Qahtani was involved in raids on the hide-outs of the suspects in Awamiyah, Qatif. Public Security Director Lt. Gen. Othman bin Nasser Al-Mihrij conveyed the condolences of the deputy crown prince to the family on Tuesday.

Al-Mihrij visited Al-Qahtani’s family home in Dammam, accompanied by the Eastern Province police chief and the commander of the special emergency forces.

“This country, its leaders and people will never forget the martyrs who sacrificed their lives to protect this land,” he said. Al-Qahtani’s family thanked the governor for his support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> Deputy Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif, second deputy premier and minister of interior, has sent his condolences to the family of Sgt. Majid bin Turki Al-Dulaim Al-Qahtani, who was killed by suspected terrorists on Sunday.


Will they also send condolences to hundreds of civilians they have killed? Of course not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> Will they also send condolences to hundreds of civilians they have killed? Of course not.


houthies killed civilians.. they dropped mortar rounds randomly on the cities. today snipers killed a father and his son after going out of Friday prayer. they took the fight into the cities to run away from the jets. 
you are trying so hard. chill its not working


----------



## Serpentine

Rakan.SA said:


> houthies killed civilians.. they dropped mortar rounds randomly on the cities. today snipers killed a father and his son after going out of Friday prayer. they took the fight into the cities to run away from the jets.
> you are trying so hard. chill its not working



You can go fool someone else.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Serpentine said:


> You can go fool someone else.


come on man!! lol
have some self respect and dignity.. we know you hate us but making lies and using photos of dead civilians from syria and gaza is low.
saying that our mufti issued a fatwa that allows a man to eat his wife by irans official arabic speaking tv channel is sick! 
dont you feel ashamed that your countries official media is making such dumb lies ? lol


----------



## Saho

People talk about ground war, ground, ground and ground but I have not seen a single troop on ground yet.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saho said:


> People talk about ground war, ground, ground and ground but I have not seen a single troop on ground yet.


during every day brief by the coalition spokesman. reporters keep asking him about ground invasion. like dumb parrots.
he clearly said they have a plan. they are focusing on air campaign to achieve their objectives. and he simply said if there is a need for a ground force then they are prepared and everything will come on time according to plans and the situation on the ground.


----------



## SipahSalar

Saho said:


> People talk about ground war, ground, ground and ground but I have not seen a single troop on ground yet.


Two possible reasons there hasn't been a ground invasion yet.
1. It will take time for the Egyptian Army to deploy
2. They are waiting for the 40,000 strong Arab force to form.


----------



## Rakan.SA

SipahSalar said:


> Two possible reasons there hasn't been a ground invasion yet.
> 1. It will take time for the Egyptian Army to deploy
> 2. They are waiting for the 40,000 strong Arab force to form.


Wrong.. its simply b cuz they are not done with the air campaign. and they clearly said they didnt take the decision yet but they are ready and if its needed they have a plan. its only been 14 or 15 days! thats nothing in war days. 
our land forces are already in the south from day one. they have been using artillery and apache helicopters near the border. 
everything will be clear once the air campaign achieve all its goals.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force (IAF) Concludes Operation in Yemen


Consequent upon the Government of India issuing an advisory for Indian Nationals to leave Yemen, the Indian Air Force (IAF) deployed heavy transport aircraft with alacrity, in support of evacuation operations. In a well coordinated operation involving multi agencies, IAF deployed C-17 Globemaster-III aircraft in 12 shuttles from Djibouti to Mumbai and Kochi. The operation successfully concluded on 10 April 2015. During the entire operation which commenced on 01 April 2015 and concluded today, the IAF evacuated 2096 people. The details of the entire operation successfully completed by the IAF are as follows :-

SL No. -Flown From - Flown To - Date - No. of People Evacuated 
1.Djibouti - Kochi - 01.4.2015 - 168 
2.Djibouti - Mumbai - 01.4.2015 - 190
3.Djibouti - Mumbai - 03.4.2015 - 334
4.Djibouti - Mumbai - 05.4.2015 - 225
5.Djibouti - Mumbai - 06.4.2015 - 229
6.Djibouti - Mumbai - 06.4.2015 - 175
7.Djibouti - Mumbai - 07.4.2015 - 223
8.Djibouti - Kochi - 08.4.2015- 68
9.Kochi - Mumbai - 08.4.2015 - 150
10Djibouti - Mumbai- 09.4.2015- 177
11 Kochi - Mumbai - 09.4.2015 - 62
12 Djibouti - Kochi - 10.4.2015 - 95


It would be pertinent to note that transport aircraft are being utilised extensively for Human Assistance Disaster Relief (HADR) operations. The Indian Air Force, after proving its mettle in bringing succour to scores of people after Jammu & Kashmir in September last year has once again risen to the occasion and added a pioneering chapter in Disaster Relief by bringing home the Indians evacuated from Yemen. The Indian Air Force reaffirms its commitment towards Humanitarian Assistance and Disaster Relief Operations in support of the nation.



RCD/MKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

10-Apr-2015






Members of the Saudi border guard stationed at a look-out point on the Saudi-Yemeni border, in southwestern Saudi Arabia, on April 9, 2015






A member of the Saudi border guard pictured at a look-out point on the Saudi-Yemeni border in southwestern Saudi Arabia on April 9, 2015


*Saudi border guards face Yemen 'Red Line'*

The Saudi border guard points past a crumbling, abandoned village towards a road barely visible against the hazy backdrop of Yemen's towering mountains.

"That is the Red Line," he says.

Beyond it lies Yemen and the threat from its Shiite militia who have already killed three Border Guard troopers since a Saudi-led coalition began air strikes last month to stop a rebel advance on Yemen's port city of Aden.

Hundreds of kilometres (miles) from the battle for the city, the Border Guard force -- supported by Saudi artillery and army troops -- have reinforced the kingdom's frontier along the Huthi's traditional north Yemen stronghold of Sadaa.

"We took control of all the high points," the officer says atop the three-storey observation tower on a sandy hill which even a four-wheel drive vehicle struggles to ascend.

The post, named "Tayash", was established one month ago. On the roof, two machine gunners aim their weapons out over the deserted brownish-green valley stretching for several kilometres towards Yemen's scrubby mountains.

Since a 2009 incursion by the Huthis, Saudi Arabia has relocated villagers to modern housing compounds further from the border in a bid to improve security.

All that remains in the valley are abandoned clusters of roofless buildings and a distant mosque now devoid of worshippers.

So far, no shots have been fired in anger at this post, guards say.

"There are no Huthis" nearby, one says, a rifle slung over his shoulder as he stands on the edge of the hill above an armoured personnel carrier.

To make sure, other guards scan the terrain with binoculars.

A noisy electricity generator powers their wind-blown base, which includes ground-floor sleeping quarters, about 100 kilometres from Saudi Arabia's most southwestern city, Jazan.

- Heavy firepower -

Similar observation points and a communications tower can be seen on nearby hills.

Colonel Hasan Ageeli commands this sector of around 70 kilometres (40 miles) of frontier.

He told visiting reporters he is confident there will be no repeat of 2009, when Huthis occupied two small Saudi border villages -- sending Saudi warplanes, artillery and special forces into action.

Ageeli, with a closely-cropped black beard, said the kingdom is far-better prepared to face an incursion, with upgraded equipment and new observation posts offering a full overview of the buffer zone.

His men are also in high spirits, he said.

"They want to defend their country and feel proud," Ageeli said.

The only Saudi casualties since a Riyadh-led coalition began air raids on Yemeni rebels two weeks ago have been the three border guards shot dead in separate incidents in the Asir region, adjacent to Jazan.

There have not been regular exchanges of fire even though some Huthi positions are only 100-150 metres from Saudi guards, Ageeli said.

Heavy firepower is close at hand if need be.

A few minutes drive from the Tayash post, AFP saw army artillery batteries and communication units, with about a dozen tanks and several armoured personnel carriers partially obscured behind a newly-erected white fence.

The front line is far enough away from Jazan city that most people there see no reason to worry.

"We are far from the border," one resident of the Red Sea city said. "People are not afraid."

"There is no problem," said another young man, wearing a traditional white thobe as strolled on the wide but near-deserted corniche.

But Abu Ibrahim, a taxi driver, isn't so relaxed despite his smile and warm demeanour.

The coalition has not so far sent ground troops into Yemen. It says its aircraft have been destroying rebel missiles and other targets, but Ibrahim fears the Huthis still a pose threat to his city, home to a naval base and other security facilities.

"If there is a ground operation we worry the rebels might respond and hit the city with missiles," he said. "But right now it's peaceful."

Saudi border guards face Yemen 'Red Line' - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

*India concludes Yemen evacuation(Operation Rahat), 5,600 pulled out*

India has ended its massive evacuation efforts in Yemen, pulling out 5,600 people, including 4,640 Indians and 960 nationals from 41 countries, the government said.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj tweeted: “The evacuation operation from Yemen is over. General V.K. Singh is returning tonight. We are closing our Embassy there.”





Earlier the External Affairs Ministry spokesperson Syed Akbaruddin tweeted that India concluded its evacuation efforts in Sana’a by airlifting over 630 people by three special Air India flights from the Yemeni capital.

Mr. Akbaruddin said the security situation in Yemen has deteriorated further with a bomb blast at Aden port on Thursday. “India completes its air evacuations from Sana’a”.

“The total no. of Indians evacuated from Sana’a by air has crossed 2,900 by 18 special flights since the beginning of the air operations,” he tweeted.

“Indian naval vessels have also evacuated over 1,670 Indians from Aden, Al Hudaydah and Al Mukalla ports in Yemen since 31 March,” he wrote.

“Indian Naval Ship INS Sumitra evacuated 349 persons, including 46 Indians and 303 foreign nationals from Al Hudaydah port on April 9,” he said.
*External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj announces end of Yemen evacuation effort Operation Rahat - The Hindu



*


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, they've been "advancing" for two weeks in Aden.



Aden is almost lost ,

Have you seen the map !? , If you haven't then should remind you that the whole western part of Yemen which is the whole country in another words is in Houthis hands and no one cares about the deserts in the east .

Here is the map :

Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Rakan.SA said:


> houthies killed civilians.. they dropped mortar rounds randomly on the cities. today snipers killed a father and his son after going out of Friday prayer. they took the fight into the cities to run away from the jets.
> you are trying so hard. chill its not working



That's not going to help you . With Pakistan and Turkey keeping distance from Yemen , Egypt will find a way out as soon as possible and what will be left are Saudis + bunch of vulnerable Persian Gulf states that certainly have no ball to launch a ground invasion .

Soon Al Mukalla port will be conquered and there will be nowhere to play the last trick ( Supporting Al Qaeda or sending your daily paid mercenaries from Syria to fight there )


----------



## Rakan.SA

The SiLent crY said:


> Aden is almost lost ,
> 
> Have you seen the map !? , If you haven't then should remind you that the whole western part of Yemen which is the whole country in another words is in Houthis hands and no one cares about the deserts in the east .
> 
> Here is the map :
> 
> Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> That's not going to help you . With Pakistan and Turkey keeping distance from Yemen , Egypt will find a way out as soon as possible and what will be left are Saudis + bunch of vulnerable Persian Gulf states who that certainly have no ball to launch a ground invasion .
> 
> Soon Al Mukalla port will be conquered and there will be nowhere to play the last trick ( Supporting Al Qaeda or sending your daily paid mercenaries from Syria to fight there )


*OK*


----------



## The SiLent crY

Rakan.SA said:


> *OK*



Yes , That's all you can say for now .

That young hot headed guy in power screwed and opened a bad front while there is struggle for power inside Saudi Arabia .


----------



## Rakan.SA

The SiLent crY said:


> Yes , That's all you can say for now .
> 
> That young hot headed guy in power screwed and opened a bad front while there is struggle for power inside Saudi Arabia .


WOW! what else is happening inside saudi arabia ?! 
im sure you know what color my boxer is


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> when are your bros going on the ground, airstrikes alone will not suffice to save the Facebook PM.


The air strikes are doing wonders and there is no need for the ground forces as for now. By the by, since you are so eager to meet Saudis on ground, I would like to remind you that Huthies' stronghold Sadaa and Yemen in general share 1000+km long borders with Saudi Arabia. They can always show us their bravery and attack.


----------



## The SC

Serpentine said:


> The bombing was Al-Qaeda's job, the very same group Saudis are strengthenning in Yemen, so no, Saudis are empowering terror in Yemen, not putting an end to it.
> 
> Your whole judgement is based on sectarian guidelines and you ignored many Sunni tribes who are allied to Houthis. Our mistake is that you fail to see in Yemen, a deeply tribal country, tribes speak first, sects later, but it's too hard for some people to swallow.


To the contrary. There was no sectarianism in my post, I was talking about Houthi which is a tribe and Saleh militias which are an amalgam of tribes. the main issue is that they represent 40% of the population and hold the rest 60% at gun point.
As you must know everything is blamed on "Al Qaeda" be it in the US, France, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria or now as you pretend in Yemen. That alone makes your comments dubious and biased. Saudis and al Qaeda do not mix, everyone know that, you can refer the Bin laden and why he had to hide in Yemen first. There were daily terror attacks, civil wars, skirmishes, bombings and killings going on in Yemen for at least the last 30 years. Who was fueling all that? certainly not the Saudis, since it goes against their fundamental interests. The real culprits should be found and exposed. 
The whole thing is not favoring the Yemenis who are the main victims of these troubles, they should find peace and prosperity by joining hands and negotiating the best outcome for themselves.


----------



## Rakan.SA

The SC said:


> To the contrary. There was no sectarianism in my post, I was talking about Houthi which is a tribe and Saleh militias which are an amalgam of tribes. the main issue is that they represent 40% of the population and hold the rest 60% at gun point.
> As you must know everything is blamed on "Al Qaeda" be it in the US, France, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria or now as you pretend in Yemen. That alone makes your comments dubious and biased. Saudis and al Qaeda do not mix, everyone know that, you can refer the Bin laden and why he had to hide in Yemen first. There were daily terror attacks, civil wars, skirmishes, bombings and killings going on in Yemen for at least the last 30 years. Who was fueling all that? certainly not the Saudis, since it goes against their fundamental interests. The real culprits should be found and exposed.
> The whole thing is not favoring the Yemenis who are the main victims of these troubles, they should find peace and prosperity by joining hands and negotiating the best outcome for themselves.


sick Ali abdullah Saleh made billions of dollars from saudi and many other nations in the name of fighting terror.
he didnt want to finish alqaeda cuz it was benefiting him and filling his pocket. he was also making money from selling the countries oil and gas and sending the money to his bank account. they say he is worth 60 billion dollars!

*
iranian government captures Ahmad AL-Hazbawi ( an arab from ocupied ahwaz ) for writing a poem about King Salman and the Decisive Storm *


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> sick Ali abdullah Saleh made billions of dollars from saudi and many other nations in the name of fighting terror.
> he didnt want to finish alqaeda cuz it was benefiting him and filling his pocket. he was also making money from selling the countries oil and gas and sending the money to his bank account. they say he is worth 60 billion dollars!
> 
> *
> iranian government captures Ahmad AL-Hazbawi ( an arab from ocupied ahwaz ) for writing a poem about King Salman and the Decisive Storm *
> 
> View attachment 213892


How its occupied if the arabs who live their immgrated from Najd?!!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> Aden is almost lost ,
> 
> Have you seen the map !? , If you haven't then should remind you that the whole western part of Yemen which is the whole country in another words is in Houthis hands and no one cares about the deserts in the east .
> 
> Here is the map :
> 
> Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I know, Huthies take control of most Yemeni territory before the Decisive Storm. But as for now, they are being bombed and killed everywhere. Also tribes are taking back towns one after another. In my opinion, I think air strikes will go on for months until Huthi capabilities are exhausted, then there will be either ground forces or surrender.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I know, Huthies take control of most Yemeni territory before the Decisive Storm. But as for now, they are being bombed and killed everywhere. Also tribes are taking back towns one after another. In my opinion, I think air strikes will go on for months until Huthi capabilities are exhausted, then there will be either ground forces or surrender.




You're wrong , Houthis have majority behind themselves because no one wants another Saudi backed dictator or separating the country into 2 .

Air strikes can't do much and have not stopped Houthis . When Aden falls which is in near future the there will be easier targets in the east resulting in Houthis full control on Yemen and bringing Saudis to negotiations because they can't keep bombing and blockading Yemen forever .


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> immgrated from Najd


wow 
how about you use google ?


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> wow
> how about you use google ?


Well I forgot that I am speaking with saudi with monkey IQ

I repeat the question

How come they are occupied if they are themselves occupiers and invaders who immgrated to iran during the islamic conquest??????


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Well I forgot that I am speaking with saudi with monkey IQ
> 
> I repeat the question
> 
> How come they are occupied if they are themselves occupiers and invaders who immgrated to iran during the islamic conquest??????


*nothing dumber than a saudi with a monkey IQ than a person insisting on talking with him *


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> *nothing dumber than a saudi with a monkey IQ than a person insisting on talking with him *


Why don't answer my question or I know you don't have an answers like other saudi clown al Hasani


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why don't answer my question or I know you don't have an answers like other saudi clown al Hasani


@Saif al-Arab just in case you want to respond. i suggest you dont he is a hopeless case. and he dosnt know how to use google.


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> @Saif al-Arab just in case you want to respond. i suggest you dont he is a hopeless case. and he dosnt know how to use google.


Why didnt you answer my question


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian dead in Yemen; INS Tarkash to bring the body to Djibouti | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, April 11, 2015 - 00:13

New Delhi: An Indian national, believed to have been injured in a bomb blast in Yemen's Aden, has succumbed to his injuries, defence sources said on Friday.


*Manjit Singh, who was working on merchant vessel Gulf Dove, is believed to be a victim of injuries sustained in a bomb blast in Yemen.*

"Though he was admitted in a hospital, he was declared dead subsequently," defence sources said.

Indian Navy's stealth frigate INS Tarkash, which today evacuated about 450 people from Aden harbour, is carrying his body to Djibouti.

The exact dates of his injury and death was not immediately known.


----------



## beast89

on a serious note KSA must look silly putting Pakistani flag amongst the coalition during briefings and al arabiya spreading BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

beast89 said:


> on a serious note KSA must look silly putting Pakistani flag amongst the coalition during briefings and al arabiya spreading BS.



Let them do that. It is just a flag. The 1.5 billion dollar flag. The most expensive flag in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Iranian evil agents disguised as Yemenis' demonstrating against Saudis in Sana today .... go Saudi go getem and bomb them .. Iranian are mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Rakan.SA said:


> wow
> how about you use google ?


How about looking at demographic for example only 2 million Arab live in Iran which are distributed in Khuzestan , Booshehr , Hormozegan and Tehran while those province have more than 35milion population .
interestingly khuzestan alone have more than 5milion population , or while now Arabs are 40% of Ahwaz but before war that moved Arabs tribe to the city they were only 10% even less .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

raptor22 said:


> Iranian evil agents disguised as Yemenis' demonstrating against Saudis in Sana today .... go Saudi go getem and bomb them .. Iranian are mad.
> 
> View attachment 213944
> View attachment 213945
> View attachment 213946​
> 
> View attachment 213947


finally someone with brains! i almost lost hope! thanks just tell us where and il pass it through to our pilots. 



Daneshmand said:


> Let them do that. It is just a flag. The 1.5 billion dollar flag. The most expensive flag in the world.


its waaaaaay more expensive than that. its a flag you cant afford. 
id love to send you to those men and see whats going to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Pakistan lawmakers vote against joining Saudi-led airstrikes in Yemen as aid arrives in Sanaa | CTV News





_Supporters of Pakistani religious group Jamat ud Dawa chant slogans in favor of the Saudi Arabian government, during a rally in Islamabad, Pakistan on April 9, 2015. (AP / B.K. Bangash)_


*SANAA, Yemen -- Pakistani lawmakers on Friday unanimously voted to stay out of the Saudi-led air coalition targeting Shiite rebels in Yemen in a blow to the alliance*, while planes loaded with badly needed medical aid landed in Yemen's embattled capital, Sanaa, in the first of such deliveries since the airstrikes started more than two weeks ago.

Pakistan's decision to stay out of the fight likely doesn't greatly affect the Saudi-led coalition's military capabilities. But *it was an embarrassment to Saudi Arabia and a crack in the solidarity of a block of Sunni-led nations that the kingdom was trying to garner against the rebels*, who are supported by Shiite powerhouse Iran.

Information Minister Pervez Rashid said government will fully comply with the parliament resolution. But Saudi-led coalition spokesman Ahmed Asiri, speaking in Riyadh, said Pakistan's official government position has not yet been announced and that there are consultations between Riyadh and Islamabad on the political level.


Still, he said that while Pakistan's participation is "in the interest of Yemen" and would be an addition to the coalition, its final decision "will not affect the operations in one way or the other."

He said other coalition forces are as well trained as the Pakistani forces, which are known for their operation in similar terrain as Yemen's.

According to Pakistani officials, Saudi Arabia had asked Pakistan to send troops to take part in the campaign against the rebels, known as Houthis, who have seized control of Sanaa and much of the country and forced Yemeni President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to flee the country.

But Pakistan appeared wary of getting involved in an increasingly sectarian conflict that has become a new proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran - and could enflame its own sectarian divisions at home. Pakistan is predominantly Sunni but has a Shiite minority that is frequently targeted by Sunni extremists. Pakistan also shares a long border with Iran.

The United States, Saudi Arabia and Hadi accuse Iran of arming the Houthis. Iran denies sending the rebels weapons but says it supports their cause and sends them humanitarian help. Iran has been trying to garner international support to stop the bombing and has stepped up its condemnation of the air campaign. Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Thursday called it "genocide."

The debate put Pakistan in an awkward position. It has long had military ties to Saudi Arabia. Prime Minister Nawaz Sherif was sheltered by Saudi Arabia after the coup that overthrew him in 1999. For weeks, Sunni hardliners, including a group linked to militants, have organized rallies around Pakistan denouncing the Yemeni rebels and urging Islamabad to join the coalition.

From the other side, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif spent two days in Islamabad this week, discussing Yemen with Sharif and other officials.

On Friday, after days of debate, Pakistan's legislature declared the country "should maintain neutrality in the Yemen conflict" so that it can help a diplomatic solution. Sirajul Haq, the head of Pakistan's powerful Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan party, said Islamabad could "play the role of a mediator." Sherif was present, suggesting his support for the result.

It called for Yemen's warring parties to resolve the conflict by dialogue and said Pakistan's diplomats should "initiate steps" before the UN Security Council "to bring about an immediate ceasefire in Yemen" and warned of regional implications if the conflict becomes an all-out sectarian war.

As a nod to Saudi Arabia, they expressed "unequivocal support" for the kingdom and vowed to "stand shoulder-to-shoulder" with it if its territory or people came under threat.

Zarif has said Iran is also ready to facilitate peace talks that would lead to a broad-based government in Yemen. He also called for a cease-fire to allow for humanitarian assistance. "We need to work together in order to put an end to the crisis in Yemen," Zarif said.

The United Nations and Iran have called for a return to negotiations, and Saudi Arabia had offered to host the talks. But with military operations intensifying, it was not clear who can bring the parties to the table. The rebels insist Hadi has lost his legitimacy while Saudi Arabia and allies say they are working to restore his rule.

Egyptian Defence Minister Sedky Sobhi, whose country is a major partner in the coalition, met Friday with Saudi King Salman to discuss the Egypt's participation in the military campaign in Yemen and ways to "consolidate joint action to achieve the operation's goals." Egypt's jets and warships are taking part in the operation. Egyptian military officals have spoken previously of the possibility of a ground incursion.

Experts had said that any potential ground operation in Yemen to secure territory for Hadi would involve Saudi, Pakistani and Egyptian troops. The Saudis had held joint war games in southwest Saudi Arabia with several hundred Pakistani troops, veterans of guerrilla warfare against militant Islamic groups in their country's tribal regions along the Afghan border.

Egyptian advisers have also been stationed near the Saudi border with Yemen.

As the airstrikes campaign entered its third week, humanitarian groups are struggling to cope with the rising casualty numbers and shrinking food and fuel supplies. The World Health Organization said Wednesday that at least 643 civilians and combatants have been killed since March 19 in Yemen. At least 2,226 have been wounded, and another 100,000 have fled their homes.

On Friday, Houthi supporters held rallies in Sanaa denouncing the air campaign.

The two aid planes from the International Committee for the Red Cross and the UN Children's agency, UNICEF, were the first international assistance deliveries to Sanaa. A smaller delivery had arrived in the southern, port city of Aden by boat earlier this week.

ICRC spokeswoman in Sanaa Marie Claire Feghali said the 16.4 tons of medical supplies the organization brought can treat up to 1,000 wounded. UNICEF representative in Yemen, Julien Harneis, said the agency brought 16 tons of medical equipment and water supplies for about 80,000 people, along with micronutrients for up to 20,000 children.

"The supplies we have managed to bring in today can make the difference between life and death for children and their families - but we know they are not enough, and we are planning more of these airlifts," Harneis said from the Jordanian capital, Amman.

The airport area was heavily shelled overnight, with airstrikes targeting military installations and weapons depots in the area, according to witnesses who spoke on condition of anonymity for fear of reprisals.

Ground infighting between Hadi loyalists and rebel and allied fighters continued in the port city of Aden, Yemen's second largest city and a main bastion of Hadi's allies.

Aden's oil refinery, the main source of fuel for the city, was shut down after Hadi loyalists stormed it, accusing it of shipping fuel to their rivals, a refinery official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to the press.

The humanitarian group Oxfam warned that life has become increasingly difficult for civilians in Yemen,particularly in Aden were fuel scarcity had already paralyzed coal water projects, cutting off water to entire communities.

The group said food has doubled in price and fuel has quadrupled in some areas as basic commodities run dangerously low. Supplies of diesel, used for transportation and also for pumping of water for irrigation and drinking, are dwindling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why don't answer my question or I know you don't have an answers like other saudi clown al Hasani



Is your mouth dry now gypsy? Arabs from KSA/Arabia already raped all of your relatives in the millions for centuries. Almost every single one of you has Arab ancestry to a degree and those that have not claim it.



Daneshmand said:


> Pakistan lawmakers vote against joining Saudi-led airstrikes in Yemen as aid arrives in Sanaa | CTV News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Supporters of Pakistani religious group Jamat ud Dawa chant slogans in favor of the Saudi Arabian government, during a rally in Islamabad, Pakistan on April 9, 2015. (AP / B.K. Bangash)_
> 
> 
> *SANAA, Yemen -- Pakistani lawmakers on Friday unanimously voted to stay out of the Saudi-led air coalition targeting Shiite rebels in Yemen in a blow to the alliance*, while planes loaded with badly needed medical aid landed in Yemen's embattled capital, Sanaa, in the first of such deliveries since the airstrikes started more than two weeks ago.
> 
> Pakistan's decision to stay out of the fight likely doesn't greatly affect the Saudi-led coalition's military capabilities. But *it was an embarrassment to Saudi Arabia and a crack in the solidarity of a block of Sunni-led nations that the kingdom was trying to garner against the rebels*, who are supported by Shiite powerhouse Iran.
> 
> Information Minister Pervez Rashid said government will fully comply with the parliament resolution. But Saudi-led coalition spokesman Ahmed Asiri, speaking in Riyadh, said Pakistan's official government position has not yet been announced and that there are consultations between Riyadh and Islamabad on the political level.
> 
> 
> Still, he said that while Pakistan's participation is "in the interest of Yemen" and would be an addition to the coalition, its final decision "will not affect the operations in one way or the other."
> 
> He said other coalition forces are as well trained as the Pakistani forces, which are known for their operation in similar terrain as Yemen's.
> 
> According to Pakistani officials, Saudi Arabia had asked Pakistan to send troops to take part in the campaign against the rebels, known as Houthis, who have seized control of Sanaa and much of the country and forced Yemeni President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to flee the country.
> 
> But Pakistan appeared wary of getting involved in an increasingly sectarian conflict that has become a new proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran - and could enflame its own sectarian divisions at home. Pakistan is predominantly Sunni but has a Shiite minority that is frequently targeted by Sunni extremists. Pakistan also shares a long border with Iran.
> 
> The United States, Saudi Arabia and Hadi accuse Iran of arming the Houthis. Iran denies sending the rebels weapons but says it supports their cause and sends them humanitarian help. Iran has been trying to garner international support to stop the bombing and has stepped up its condemnation of the air campaign. Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Thursday called it "genocide."
> 
> The debate put Pakistan in an awkward position. It has long had military ties to Saudi Arabia. Prime Minister Nawaz Sherif was sheltered by Saudi Arabia after the coup that overthrew him in 1999. For weeks, Sunni hardliners, including a group linked to militants, have organized rallies around Pakistan denouncing the Yemeni rebels and urging Islamabad to join the coalition.
> 
> From the other side, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif spent two days in Islamabad this week, discussing Yemen with Sharif and other officials.
> 
> On Friday, after days of debate, Pakistan's legislature declared the country "should maintain neutrality in the Yemen conflict" so that it can help a diplomatic solution. Sirajul Haq, the head of Pakistan's powerful Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan party, said Islamabad could "play the role of a mediator." Sherif was present, suggesting his support for the result.
> 
> It called for Yemen's warring parties to resolve the conflict by dialogue and said Pakistan's diplomats should "initiate steps" before the UN Security Council "to bring about an immediate ceasefire in Yemen" and warned of regional implications if the conflict becomes an all-out sectarian war.
> 
> As a nod to Saudi Arabia, they expressed "unequivocal support" for the kingdom and vowed to "stand shoulder-to-shoulder" with it if its territory or people came under threat.
> 
> Zarif has said Iran is also ready to facilitate peace talks that would lead to a broad-based government in Yemen. He also called for a cease-fire to allow for humanitarian assistance. "We need to work together in order to put an end to the crisis in Yemen," Zarif said.
> 
> The United Nations and Iran have called for a return to negotiations, and Saudi Arabia had offered to host the talks. But with military operations intensifying, it was not clear who can bring the parties to the table. The rebels insist Hadi has lost his legitimacy while Saudi Arabia and allies say they are working to restore his rule.
> 
> Egyptian Defence Minister Sedky Sobhi, whose country is a major partner in the coalition, met Friday with Saudi King Salman to discuss the Egypt's participation in the military campaign in Yemen and ways to "consolidate joint action to achieve the operation's goals." Egypt's jets and warships are taking part in the operation. Egyptian military officals have spoken previously of the possibility of a ground incursion.
> 
> Experts had said that any potential ground operation in Yemen to secure territory for Hadi would involve Saudi, Pakistani and Egyptian troops. The Saudis had held joint war games in southwest Saudi Arabia with several hundred Pakistani troops, veterans of guerrilla warfare against militant Islamic groups in their country's tribal regions along the Afghan border.
> 
> Egyptian advisers have also been stationed near the Saudi border with Yemen.
> 
> As the airstrikes campaign entered its third week, humanitarian groups are struggling to cope with the rising casualty numbers and shrinking food and fuel supplies. The World Health Organization said Wednesday that at least 643 civilians and combatants have been killed since March 19 in Yemen. At least 2,226 have been wounded, and another 100,000 have fled their homes.
> 
> On Friday, Houthi supporters held rallies in Sanaa denouncing the air campaign.
> 
> The two aid planes from the International Committee for the Red Cross and the UN Children's agency, UNICEF, were the first international assistance deliveries to Sanaa. A smaller delivery had arrived in the southern, port city of Aden by boat earlier this week.
> 
> ICRC spokeswoman in Sanaa Marie Claire Feghali said the 16.4 tons of medical supplies the organization brought can treat up to 1,000 wounded. UNICEF representative in Yemen, Julien Harneis, said the agency brought 16 tons of medical equipment and water supplies for about 80,000 people, along with micronutrients for up to 20,000 children.
> 
> "The supplies we have managed to bring in today can make the difference between life and death for children and their families - but we know they are not enough, and we are planning more of these airlifts," Harneis said from the Jordanian capital, Amman.
> 
> The airport area was heavily shelled overnight, with airstrikes targeting military installations and weapons depots in the area, according to witnesses who spoke on condition of anonymity for fear of reprisals.
> 
> Ground infighting between Hadi loyalists and rebel and allied fighters continued in the port city of Aden, Yemen's second largest city and a main bastion of Hadi's allies.
> 
> Aden's oil refinery, the main source of fuel for the city, was shut down after Hadi loyalists stormed it, accusing it of shipping fuel to their rivals, a refinery official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to the press.
> 
> The humanitarian group Oxfam warned that life has become increasingly difficult for civilians in Yemen,particularly in Aden were fuel scarcity had already paralyzed coal water projects, cutting off water to entire communities.
> 
> The group said food has doubled in price and fuel has quadrupled in some areas as basic commodities run dangerously low. Supplies of diesel, used for transportation and also for pumping of water for irrigation and drinking, are dwindling.



Why are you celebrating clown? Pakistan already said that if KSA is attacked they will stand behind KSA like 99% of all Islamic countries on the planet. That's how important KSA is. Your sanctioned, isolated and poor pariah state can only dream about such a thing in comparison. Pakistan has 100 times closer ties to KSA/GCC and the Arab world than to Iran.

Besides this is an internal Arab conflict and there is a reason why a joint Arab military force will be created. To clean the Arab world from those few terrorist proxies of yours for instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Is your mouth dry now gypsy? Arabs from KSA/Arabia already raped all of your relatives in the millions for centuries. Almost every single one of you has Arab ancestry to a degree and those that have not claim it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating clown? Pakistan already said that if KSA is attacked they will stand behind KSA like 99% of all Islamic countries on the planet. That's how important KSA is. Your sanctioned, isolated and poor pariah state can only dream about such a thing in comparison. Pakistan has 100 times closer ties to KSA/GCC and the Arab world than to Iran.
> 
> Besides this is an internal Arab conflict and there is a reason why a joint Arab military force will be created. It's just to clean the Arab world from those few terrorist proxies of yours.


No but you got raped by al SALOOL and ethopians in habasha and you are mixture of south and East Asian slaves that's why you are so obessed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No but you got raped by al SALOOL and ethopians in habasha and you are mixture of south and East Asian slaves that's why you are so obessed



Gypsy, those are recent migrants due to hajj and umrah or former slaves. The latter is something that you should be familiar with. You have basically been raped from head to bottom by everyone in the neighborhood especially from Arabians. You are our slaves on all fronts. It's time that you realize it.

Now go flog yourself while visiting our ancestors graves you dumb Gypsy and keep licking the *** of your Kawliya Ajami masters.


----------



## Daneshmand

Yemen conflict: Pakistan rebuffs Saudi coalition call - BBC






_Many Pakistani lawmakers spoke out against sending troops to Yemen_

Pakistan's parliament has decided against military involvement in the Saudi-led coalition fighting Houthi rebels in Yemen, after days of debate.

Lawmakers voted unanimously in favour of a resolution that "Pakistan should maintain neutrality" in Yemen.

Saudi Arabia had asked Pakistan last month to contribute ships, aircraft and troops to the campaign to restore President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi.

Meanwhile, two planes have delivered relief supplies to Yemen's capital.

The aircraft were carrying medicines, bandages and surgical equipment from the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) and the UN Children's Fund (Unicef).

The organisations had to wait days before receiving clearance from all sides in the conflict for the flights to Yemen, where the UN says basic services are unravelling, with widespread food and fuel shortages.

*'Proactive role'*
Pakistan's parliament began debating whether to join the coalition on Monday. Although Saudi Arabia is an ally, many lawmakers spoke out against sending troops to Yemen.

Friday's resolution backed the Pakistani government's commitment to protect Saudi territorial integrity and Islamic holy places located inside the kingdom.

"The parliament of Pakistan expresses serious concern on the deteriorating security and humanitarian situation in Yemen and its implications for peace and stability of the region," the resolution said.

"[It] desires that Pakistan should maintain neutrality in the Yemen conflict so as to be able to play a proactive diplomatic role to end the crisis."





*Analysis: M Ilyas Khan, BBC News, Islamabad*
Saudi Arabia has been a major foreign donor to Pakistan - some say perhaps the third-largest after the US and China.

Late last year, for example, what finance minister Ishaq Dar initially described as a $3bn (£2bn) "gift from a friendly source" turned out to be Saudi largesse that was used to stabilise a free-falling rupee against the US dollar. Soon afterwards Pakistan officially backed the Saudi position on Syria.

So some resentment in Saudi quarters is to be expected from this vote. But Pakistanis have still left room for a troop deployment in Saudi Arabia if not in Yemen, which Saudis will certainly need if the conflict in Yemen drags on for longer.

There is a precedent for this. During the first Gulf War in 1991, Pakistan deployed two brigades to "defend holy sites" in Saudi Arabia.

The only other example of a Pakistani troop deployment abroad is to Jordan during the "Black September" of 1970, to help that government put down a Palestinian insurgency.





The coalition of nine mostly Sunni Arab states is seeking to "defend the legitimate government" against the Houthis, a Zaidi Shia rebel movement that the US and Saudi Arabia allege is receiving military assistance from regional Shia power Iran.

Analysts say Pakistan, which has a Sunni majority but also a sizeable Shia minority, fears being caught between the two if it sends troops to Yemen.

Earlier this week, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif travelled to Islamabad to urge Pakistan's leaders to reject the Saudi request.

*'Humanitarian pause'*
The rebels and allied army units loyal to Yemen's ousted former President Ali Abdullah Saleh took full control of Sanaa in January and placed Mr Hadi under house arrest.

He escaped and took refuge in Aden in February, but left the country at the end of March when the Houthis reached the outskirts of the southern port city.

More than two weeks of air strikes have failed to halt the Houthi advance into Aden, as well as neighbouring southern and eastern provinces. Overnight, coalition aircraft targeted the defence ministry building in Sanaa and weapons storage sites.

On Thursday, the UN's humanitarian co-ordinator for Yemen called for a humanitarian "pause" in the bombardment and fighting on the ground to allow in urgent aid deliveries.





_The Saudi-led coalition says it has only targeted rebel positions, but civilian areas have often been hit_




_Southern separatist militiamen and Sunni tribesmen have been unable to halt the rebel advance in Aden
_
Johannes van der Klaauw told reporters in Geneva that the conflict had now spread to 15 of Yemen's 22 provinces.

He described the situation in Aden in particular as "catastrophic", a descent into urban warfare, with control of the air and seaports shifting daily between rival groups. A million people in the city risked being cut off from access to clean water within a matter of days unless additional fuel is brought in, he said.

The World Health Organisation (WHO) says almost 650 people have been killed and more than 2,200 have been injured since 19 March, but Mr van der Klaauw said the actual number of casualties was likely to be far higher because many were not being brought to hospital or were being buried immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Gypsy, those are recent migrants due to hajj and umrah or former slaves. The latter is something that you should be familiar with. You have basically been raped from head to bottom by everyone in the neighborhood especially from Arabians. You are our slaves on all fronts. It's time that you realize it.
> 
> Now go flog yourself while visiting our ancestors graves you dumb Gypsy and keep licking the *** of your Kawliya Ajami masters.


No need to deny the fact that you are gypsy who is a loyal dog to his occupiers al SALOOL 

The biggest insult to is calling you saudi because you are slaves if you weren't slaves call your selves hijazi or other thinks

You are the dogs of the iranians,British,French,turks, and Americans you are conquered and enslaved who name their country after their filthy gypsy kawlia bediuon family of al SALOOL 

Just to remind you who is conquered dog
Shapur II's Arab campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are known by all arabs as filthiest people on the planet on holiest land on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Pakistan says no to Saudi war call | Pakistan Today







*Joint parliamentary resolution calls for neutrality in Yemen conflict*
*Expresses ‘unequivocal support for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia’ and promises to ‘stand shoulder to shoulder with Saudi Arabia and its people’ if Saudi territory was violated*
*Calls on all sides to resolve their differences peacefully in a ‘deteriorating security and humanitarian situation’ which has ‘implications for peace and stability of region’*
*Pakistan’s parliament voted on Friday not to join the Saudi-led military intervention in Yemen, rejecting Riyadh’s call for support from outside of the region in its fight to halt the advance of Iranian-allied Houthi rebels.*

A unanimous resolution passed by a special session of parliament backed the government’s commitment to protect Saudi Arabia’s territory, which has so far not been threatened by the conflict. But it said Pakistan should play a mediating role and not get involved in fighting — turning down longstanding ally Riyadh’s request for troops, ships and warplanes.

“Parliament of Pakistan… underscores the need for continued efforts by the government of Pakistan to find a peaceful resolution of the crisis,” the resolution said.

It adopted a draft resolution calling on all sides to resolve their differences peacefully in a “deteriorating security and humanitarian situation” which has “implications for peace and stability of the region”.

“[Parliament] desires that Pakistan should maintain neutrality in the Yemen conflict so as to be able to play a proactive diplomatic role to end the crisis.”

It expressed “unequivocal support for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia” and promising to “stand shoulder to shoulder with Saudi Arabia and its people” if Saudi territory were violated.

The motion came after five days of debate on the Yemen crisis, in which the majority of lawmakers urged Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif not to send Pakistani forces to join the fight.

The coalition led by Riyadh has been hitting Houthi rebels in Yemen with airstrikes in a bid to restore the government of President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi.

Saudi Arabia has vowed to bomb the rebels, who it says are backed by Tehran, into surrender to prevent them establishing a pro-Iran state on its doorstep.

Islamabad found itself in an awkward position on Yemen. It has deep military and religious ties to Saudi and has long benefited from the kingdom’s support.

But it has been reluctant to become ensnared in a conflict.

Moreover, the large Pakistani military is stretched, maintaining a heavy presence on the border with arch-rival India as well as fighting against Taliban militants in the northwest.

Instead, Pakistan has pushed diplomatic efforts in the past week, holding talks with Turkish and Iranian officials to try to forge a way ahead.

Friday’s resolution urged the government to begin work in the UN Security Council and the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) bloc to bring about a ceasefire.

The resolution noted that while the war in Yemen was not sectarian in nature, it had the potential of turning into a sectarian conflict and thereby having a critical fallout in the region, including within Pakistan.

The resolution further stated that parliamentarians appreciated the arrangements made by the government for the safe and swift evacuation of Pakistanis and nationals of many other countries from Yemen. The lawmakers also expressed their gratitude to China for its contribution in the evacuation mission.

They also appreciated the government’s efforts to call a joint sitting of parliament to consider Pakistan’s response to the crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No need to deny the fact that you are gypsy who is a loyal dog to his occupiers al SALOOL
> 
> The biggest insult to is calling you saudi because you are slaves if you weren't slaves call your selves hijazi or other thinks
> 
> You are the dogs of the iranians,British,French,turks, and Americans you are conquered and enslaved who name their country after their filthy gypsy kawlia bediuon family of al SALOOL
> 
> Just to remind you who is conquered dog
> Shapur II's Arab campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You are known by all arabs as filthiest people on the planet on holiest land on earth



You are a clown. There are no Gypsies in KSA outside of Iraqi Gypsies like you. KSA is one of the few countries on the planet that never were an Western colony and large areas of KSA have never been conquered by any outsiders.

KSA is indeed a very diverse society (one of the most diverse) and home to Blacks (Afro-Arabs), South East Asians, South Asians, Central Asians, all Middle Eastern peoples, Whites etc. but the locals are one of the most homogenous people in the ME. DNA tests have proved this long ago.

You are just using my legitimate insults against me. That's how big your imagination is. What to expect from a professional Kawliya Ajami 24/7 sucker. I bet that the Mullah's teaching you in your little Madrassah in Lebanon have taught you well.

LOL, that was in Iraq and UAE. Nothing to do with KSA and Arabs from KSA in comparison conquered your entire shithole, killed millions, enslaved as many, changed your religion, culture, language and settled in the millions.

Checkmate.

Now go back to worshipping our ancestors while flogging yourself.


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA is one of the few countries on the planet that never were an Western colony



There are western army bases in Saudi Arabia. That's being a western colony in my book.


----------



## Daneshmand

@BLACKEAGLE @Saif al-Arab @Rakan.SA

I guess you guys do not read the news from Pakistan. Their parliament has voted UNANIMOUSLY against joining Saudi war. Do you know what does that mean? It means there was not even a single person in Pakistan's parliament who was in favor of joining this war. Not even a single person. All were against it. That says a lot.


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a clown. There are no Gypsies in KSA outside of Iraqi Gypsies like you. KSA is one of the few countries on the planet that never were an Western colony and large areas of KSA have never been conquered by any outsiders.
> 
> KSA is indeed a very diverse society (one of the most diverse) and home to Blacks (Afro-Arabs), South East Asians, South Asians, Central Asians, all Middle Eastern peoples, Whites etc. but the locals are one of the most homogenous people in the ME. DNA tests have proved this long ago.
> 
> You are just using my legitimate insults against me. That's how big your imagination is. What to expect from a professional Kawliya Ajami 24/7 sucker. I bet that the Mullah's teaching you in your little Madrassah in Lebanon have taught you well.
> 
> LOL, that was in Iraq and UAE. Nothing to do with KSA and Arabs from KSA in comparison conquered your entire shithole, killed millions, enslaved as many, changed your religion, culture, language and settled in the millions.
> 
> Checkmate.
> 
> Now go back to worshipping our ancestors while flogging yourself.


It's the other way around they killed millions of you and enslaved your women 
They conquered you before islam and after it

Even your khalifa was dog under their feet
Even his salary was bayed by them

Buyid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't forget how they helped hulagu and timur to kill millions of

It's good to admit that you are invaders so tell your ahwazi animals invaders to get out of iran

And iran is not shit hole your land is shit hole if that so why your animal ancestors wanted to conquere iran for its wealth and natural beauty which you don't have

Tell your najdi dogs to get out from hormozgan and bandar langa and bandar abbas

Your dogs immgrated to iranian lands today these dogs claim iranian lands and forgot they are the foreign invaders and immgrants 

The funny thing that they bark and they say the iranian coast is belong to them and the iranians are invaders

these dogs make the owner of the house as theif and the theif as the owner of the house


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> It's the other way around they killed millions of you and enslaved your women
> They conquered you before islam and after it
> 
> Even your khalifa was dog under their feet
> Even his salary was bayed by them
> 
> Buyid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Don't forget how they helped hulagu and timur to kill millions of
> 
> It's good to admit that you are invaders so tell your ahwazi animals invaders to get out of iran
> 
> And iran is not shit hole your land is shit hole if that so why your animal ancestors wanted to conquere iran for its wealth and natural beauty which you don't have
> 
> Tell your najdi dogs to get out from hormozgan and bandar langa and bandar abbas
> 
> Your dogs immgrated to iranian lands today these dogs claim iranian lands and forgot they are the foreign invaders and immgrants
> 
> The funny thing that they bark and they say the iranian coast is belong to them and the iranians are invaders
> 
> these dogs make the owner of the house as theif and the theif as the owner of the house



Truly a dumb Gypsy. First learn basic English and history and then come back. We can conclude that they don't teach history in your Kawliya Ajami founded local Madrassa in impoverished Southern Lebanon full of fanatical Shia Wilayat al-Faqih retards that are treated as they deserve by their Israeli masters.

Farsis never controlled any territory in KSA nor did they kill any people to begin with.

Listen Gypsy. Arabs killed millions of you, conquered your entire shithole of a country and ruled it for centuries, changed your religion, culture, language and settled among you in the millions and had fun with your women. You have basically been an Arab colony for 1500 straight years. That's the legacy of you kawliya Farsis.

As I said go flock yourself to death while worshipping our ancestors.






The House of Saud (although I don't care about them), just 1 single member from them can buy the entire Gypsy village/caravan that you crawled out from. You probably don't even know who your great-grandfather was. Typical of your likes as you just recently adopted surnames! Pure filth. Go to Yemen so a bomb can evaporate you and turn you into pig fertilizer. Now go suck your Kawliya Ajami master dry.

I found your closest relative.






Try and speak like this about Arabs in Southern Lebanon and you would turn into tuna fish in a matter of seconds. You are probably based in the US/Canada you refugee rat.


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *It will be more fun when your parliament vote in favor of Saudi Arabia. This will definitely prove that your likes are indeed a minority in Pakistan as the parliaments are representatives of Pakistani people. Let's see..*





Now that is funny.

Pakistani parliament voted UNANIMOUSLY against joining Saudi Arabia. Do you know what it means? It means there was not even a single person in Pakistani parliament in favor of joining Saudis.

So per your comment above, what does it prove? You yourself have raised this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Daneshmand said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @Saif al-Arab @Rakan.SA
> 
> I guess you guys do not read the news from Pakistan. Their parliament has voted UNANIMOUSLY against joining Saudi war. Do you know what does that mean? It means there was not even a single person in Pakistan's parliament who was in favor of joining this war. Not even a single person. All were against it. That says a lot.


They got ships around yemen.
anyway its in or not what does that change ?! you look so desperate man! lol



Saif al-Arab said:


> Truly a dumb Gypsy. First learn basic English and history and then come back. We can conclude that they don't teach history in your Kawliya Ajami founded local Madrassa in impoverished Southern Lebanon full of fanatical Shia Wilayat al-Faqih retards that are treated as they deserve by their Israeli masters.
> 
> Farsis never controlled any territory in KSA nor did they kill any people to begin with.
> 
> Listen Gypsy. Arabs killed millions of you, conquered your entire shithole of a country and ruled it for decades, changed your religion, culture, language and settled among you in the millions and had fun with your women. You have basically been an Arab colony for 1500 straight years. That's the legacy of you kawliya Farsis.
> 
> As I said go flock yourself to death while worshipping our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House of Saud (although I don't care about them), just 1 single member from them can buy the entire Gypsy village/caravan that you crawled out from. You probably don't even know who your great-grandfather was. Typical of your likes as you just recently adopted surnames! Pure filth. Go to Yemen so a bomb can evaporate you and turn you into pig fertilizer.


SALAWAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> You're wrong , Houthis have majority behind themselves because no one wants *another Saudi backed dictator* or separating the country into 2 .
> 
> Air strikes can't do much and have not stopped Houthis . When Aden falls which is in near future the there will be easier targets in the east resulting in Houthis full control on Yemen and bringing Saudis to negotiations because they can't keep bombing and blockading Yemen forever .


"another"?! Then who is the first? Ali Saleh?


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 10, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the air operations are continued, stressing that the work methodology concentrates on supporting the People's Committees and the army elements supporting the legitimacy on the ground.

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Brig. Asiri said that the goals of the air phase have not changed, but the proportion of air operations is changed,* 'the air operations are focused now on the Houthi brigades which are against the legitimacy,' he added.*

Brig. Asiri also confirmed that the operations are focused on* military communication stations inside the camps and Houthi gatherings either on military bases or in the Saada and Imran, pointing out that operations targeted 125th and 115th brigades in the vicinity of Aden.*

*'The coalition forces also targeted 'Glory' and 17th Brigades in the area of Bab al-Mandab and 'Al-Swadiah' in Bidhaa in addition to gatherings of personnel and vehicles in Saada,' Asiri said.*

*Brig. Asiri confirmed that the 'Giants' and 310th brigades in Sana'a and a municipal complex (local council) in Dar Saad were attacked, 'one of the stadiums in Aden was attacked yesterday because it was used by the Houthi militias in storing ammunitions and transferring supply materials,' *Asiri added.*

--More
20:19 LOCAL TIME 17:19 GMT *


Brig. Asiri said that the coalition forces received information disclosing that the Houthi militias* used schools to store weapons and supply materials and they bombed sites after they are expelled, *'the Houthi aim is to harm the infrastructure and citizens through using the schools, sports stadiums and civil institutions,' he added.
Asiri added that the situation in Aden has not changed, stressing that the militia activities in the past 24 hours are decreased in Aden in comparison with Shabwa.

*'The coalition forces carried out air operation in Ateq for supporting the People's Committees and the tribes in addition to operations in 'Baidhaa',* Shabwa and in the vicinity of Dalea to support the resistance on the ground,' Asiri said, *pointing out that food supplies and relief aid were dropped yesterday in Shabwa and Aden.*

Brig. Asiri added that the *coalition forces attacked directly yesterday command building in Saada and a site of anti-aircraft.*

'We followed the Houthi movements in order to prevent them putting people's lives at risk. Most of the cities in Yemen now are suffering from a shortage in fuel,' Asiri said, confirming that the militias prohibit fuel to the citizens.

Brig. Asiri stressed that the Houthi militias are trying to move in rough roads because the air operations are existed continuously in the Yemeni airspace.
*
--More
20:55 LOCAL TIME 17:55 GMT *

We confirmed that targeting the infrastructures is not a good act and it is not among the goals of the campaign, however, military actions necessitate likewise operations to prevent the Houthi militias of using them to prolong their rebellion,' Brig. Asiri said, adding that the land operations continue as usual as all movements along the Saudi border are monitored.

*'Naval operations are going as a relief lunch was given a hand in the last days in Aden while two other Red Cross aircrafts have landed in Sana'a carrying medical supplies, crews and relief shipments,'* Asiri said, 

Asiri added that delivering assistance to the regions under control of the People's Committee is going smoothly, 'we are in contact with relief agencies, especially the Red Cross to find safe corridors in order to deliver supplies to the Yemenis and hospitals,' he said.
*
--More
21:07 LOCAL TIME 18:07 GMT *



Asked to comment on reports that the Pakistani parliament has decided to take a neutral stance towards what is happening in Yemen and to what extent this decision would affect the coalition forces, Asiri said the Pakistani government has not announced this position officially, noting that the Pakistani army is known of its skillfulness, efficiency and capability. So, once it joins the coalition, it would be a credit, he said, adding that this would not degrade the skillfulness of the other members of the coalition.

Asked to cast light on the GCC version of a draft resolution currently being discussed at the UN Security Council *regardless of the Russian view point, Asri stated that the political and military actions are two twins of the same objective: the security and safety of Yemen and Yemeni citizen.* He added that the military operations originated from a political decision adopted by the coalition constituent countries upon a request by the Yemeni legitimate government. However, the militias and their supporters rejected to succumb to the world will and respect the efforts of peace-loving countries and opted to use the military force on the ground, Asiri said.

Asked to confirm whether the Yemeni deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh is himself a military target, Asiri denied that the operation is targeting persons rather than military targets which will help to achieve the goals prescribed from the beginning.*
--SPA
22:20 LOCAL TIME 19:20 GMT *


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudis have already lost the conflict. All their primary objectives are in garbage bin now. From forcing Houthis out of the equation to forming a "Sunni" block.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Now that is funny.
> 
> Pakistani parliament voted UNANIMOUSLY against joining Saudi Arabia. Do you know what it means? It means there was not even a single person in Pakistani parliament in favor of joining Saudis.
> 
> So per your comment above, what does it prove? You yourself have raised this issue.


The Decisive Storm is going on with or without Pakistan:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Saudis have already lost the conflict. All their primary objectives are in garbage bin now. From forcing Houthis out of the equation to forming a "Sunni" block.


So, Huthis won?  You Iranians are fun..


----------



## libertad

Presstv is reporting that 40 houthis have been killed in a car bombing.

PressTV-Car bombing in Yemen kills 40 Houthis


----------



## Rakan.SA

Daneshmand said:


> Saudis have already lost the conflict. All their primary objectives are in garbage bin now. From forcing Houthis out of the equation to forming a "Sunni" block.


yeah what else ? 



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Like I said before you scums admit you are a rapists and invaders
> 
> How come iran occupying arab lands if the arab scums came to khuzestan as barefoot hungry animals these hungry animals say iran is occupying them while they forgot that they are invaders and occupiers scums
> 
> If they don't like iran they should get out
> 
> If iran is a shit hole than why your animals immgrated their from your poor shit najdi desert looking for water and food


you need help man.. go see a shrink il pay the bill


----------



## beast89

Bahahaha UAE is angry with Pakistan : “The Arabian Gulf is in a dangerous confrontation, its strategic security is on the edge, and the moment of truth distinguishes between the real ally and the ally of media and statements,”

UAE slams Pak vote on Yemen

This was a major blow to the failed coalition. Back to the drawing board, maybe the "royals" of UAE should offer to send in their troops.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> yeah what else ?
> 
> 
> you need help man.. go see a shrink il pay the bill



I know exactly what will help him. My big fat willy and a few bullets when the job has been done. First he need to suck his kawliya ajami masters dry though. He is a very busy Gypsy. The main dish will be eaten at my place though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Who does not take pride in mass-murdering scum of the planet and conquering them on all fronts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your Kawliya Ajami section where you can suck your masters dry. No Arab is interested at even seeing you around here. We don't like filth and you are filth. Stop writing to me cretin and wasting my time.
> 
> FSA should bomb your terror Wilayat al-Faqih cult madrassa if you are not a refugee rat based in the US or Canada as I suspect.


The scum is you all the world call you arab jarab terrorists scums

Go see you image in Hollywood 

You animals are like the slave cheap with no honor like your African cousins everybody sell you 

Don't forget this iranian quete

"The dog in Isfahan drink cold water while the saudi struggle for a lizard in the desert "

Every body taking pride in killing you from roman to persian to french and British to ethopians and Russians and finally Americans and israel


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The scum is you all the world call you arab jarab terrorists scums
> 
> Go see you image in Hollywood
> 
> You animals are like the slave cheap with no honor like your African cousins everybody sell you
> 
> Don't forget this iranian quete
> 
> "The dog in Isfahan drink cold water while the saudi struggle for a lizard in the desert "
> 
> Every body taking pride in killing you from roman to persian to french and British to ethopians and Russians and finally Americans and israel



You have been enslaved by us for 1500 years Gypsy. Your ancestors were already impaled by our willies in the millions. There is no escaping and no honor left. As I said go suck your kawliya ajami masters dry as a good Gypsy beggar that you are. Go join your Rafidi brothers in Syria and return headless.


----------



## Daneshmand

beast89 said:


> Bahahaha UAE is angry with Pakistan : “The Arabian Gulf is in a dangerous confrontation, its strategic security is on the edge, and the moment of truth distinguishes between the real ally and the ally of media and statements,”
> 
> UAE slams Pak vote on Yemen
> 
> This was a major blow to the failed coalition. Back to the drawing board, maybe the "royals" of UAE send in their troops.



UAE anger has geopolitical reasons behind it. Since, for Gwadar to become operational, you need three elements. Chinese investment and connection, Iranian oil pipeline and refinery in Gwadar (to refuel the ships) and an independent Pakistan capable of standing for its own interests rather than those of Arabs.

If Gwadar is operationalized, it will become direct competitor of Dubai, competing for FDI and business there. This has huge implications for UAE, needless to say. Specially if prices of oil remain low since UAE will be more dependent on transit trade of Dubai when oil prices are low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> yeah what else ?
> 
> 
> you need help man.. go see a shrink il pay the bill


Actually you need help and why you animals don't answer my questions


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The scum is you all the world call you arab jarab terrorists scums
> 
> Go see you image in Hollywood
> 
> You animals are like the slave cheap with no honor like your African cousins everybody sell you
> 
> Don't forget this iranian quete
> 
> "The dog in Isfahan drink cold water while the saudi struggle for a lizard in the desert "
> 
> Every body taking pride in killing you from roman to persian to french and British to ethopians and Russians and finally Americans and israel


wow you must be in real pain.. its ok i understand being a refugee feels like sht. again if you need help let me know. i can arrange a shrink for you in lebanon. he will fix you in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, Huthis won?  You Iranians are fun..



Yes. The reason being that strategically Houthis have to just survive and hold ground to defeat Saudi objectives and goals. While Saudis have to go into Yemen and put a puppet regime in place if they want to be seen as victorious. Houthis know that you guys do not have the courage to do it. At the end of the day, what matters is who is holding the ground. And it is not Saudis.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> wow you must be in real pain.. its ok i understand being a refugee feels like sht. again if you need help let me know. i can arrange a shrink for you in lebanon. he will fix you in no time



I would be angry too if I was a enslaved Gypsy beggar and if my mouth was dry all the time because I was sucking Kawliya Ajamis 24/7. He is even imprisoned in a madrassa founded by them. Poor thing. We should donate some money for him if you know what I mean.


----------



## Daneshmand

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would be angry too if I was a enslaved Gypsy beggar and if my mouth was dry all the time because I was sucking Kawliya Ajamis 24/7. He is even imprisoned in a madrassa founded by them. Poor thing.



Your desperation is really pathetic. But it is understandable. After all, you are being surrounded. Oman is pretty much neutral but in fact, it is a pro-Iran nation amongst you guys. Iraq is an honorable ally of Iran. Yemen has fallen out of your hands. Jordan is a nobody dependent on foreign aid. Kuwait is just doing its balancing act between Iran, Iraq and KSA so that it wont get invaded. And Qatar is secretively financing MB to take over Saudi Arabia. UAE is waiting to switch side. The last piece on this chess board is Bahrain. Iran has saved it for the last and will move it when your end is close. Just to spite you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> I would be angry too if I was a enslaved Gypsy beggar and if my mouth was dry all the time because I was sucking Kawliya Ajamis 24/7. He is even imprisoned in a madrassa founded by them. Poor thing. We should donate some money for him if you know what I mean.


he says you arabs are jarabs. u think he knows hes an arab or should we keep it a secret ? the guy is messed up i dont want to tell him the truth then he will have a nervous breakdown!! poor thing! too much sucky sucky messed up his brain!



Daneshmand said:


> Your desperation is really pathetic. But it is understandable. After all, you are being surrounded. Oman is pretty much neutral but in fact, it is a pro-Iran nation amongst you guys. Iraq is an honorable ally of Iran. Yemen has fallen out of your hands. Jordan is a nobody dependent on foreign aid. Kuwait is just doing its balancing act between Iran, Iraq and KSA so that it wont get invaded. And Qatar is secretively financing MB to take over Saudi Arabia. UAE is waiting to switch side. The last piece on this chess board is Bahrain. Iran has saved it for the last and will move it when your end is close. Just to spite you.


man you must be qasim sulaimany! 
damn it you got us man. we surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Daneshmand said:


> Your desperation is really pathetic. But it is understandable. After all, you are being surrounded. Oman is pretty much neutral but in fact, it is a pro-Iran nation amongst you guys. Iraq is an honorable ally of Iran. Yemen has fallen out of your hands. Jordan is a nobody dependent on foreign aid. Kuwait is just doing its balancing act between Iran, Iraq and KSA so that it wont get invaded. And Qatar is secretively financing MB to take over Saudi Arabia. UAE is waiting to switch side. The last piece on this chess board is Bahrain. Iran has saved it for the last and will move it when your end is close. Just to spite you.



KSA is the most influential Muslim country on the planet and whenever KSA will be in danger 99% of the Islamic world will react in our favor. Simply due to KSA (Arabia) being the home of Makkah, Madinah and being the cradle of Islam.

GCC Is a 2 trillion dollar economy and KSA has the support of the entire Arab world expect Algeria and Iraq who are neutral and who do not matter, the West, China and most Islamic states.

This is just an internal Arab conflict that you have nothing to do with really outside of some covert support and some wilayat al-faqih cult brainwashing. That's all there is to it. Iran can be used to crush any opposition that we do not like as people hate Iran more than Israel in the Arab and Muslim world.

Worry about feeding your hungry people and then talk. A few days ago barefooted Balochs killed 5 times as many Iranian border guards in the span of minutes as the entire Saudi Arabian casualties (3) in Operation Decisive Storm that has now lasted for 16 days.

You are high on heroin like millions of Farsis. Slow down on all the drugs.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are high on heroin like millions of Farsis. Slow down on all the drugs


i noticed he is one of them thats why im just agreeing on anything he is saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Rakan.SA said:


> he says you arabs are jarabs. u think he knows hes an arab or should we keep it a secret ? the guy is messed up i dont want to tell him the truth then he will have a nervous breakdown!! poor thing! too much sucky sucky messed up his brain!
> 
> 
> man you must be qasim sulaimany!
> damn it you got us man. we surrender



Enslaved beggar Gypsies who do not know who their great-grandfather where cannot be Arabs. His Arab owner gave his grandfather a surname and now he thinks that he is an Arab.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Daneshmand said:


> Yes. The reason being that strategically Houthis have to just survive and hold ground to defeat Saudi objectives and goals. While Saudis have to go into Yemen and put a puppet regime in place if they want to be seen as victorious. Houthis know that you guys do not have the courage to do it. At the end of the day, what matters is who is holding the ground. And it is not Saudis.



Then, let's celebrate Huthis victory with more fireworks:








Rakan.SA said:


> man you must be qasim sulaimany!
> damn it you got us man. we surrender


I like it how simply Iranians turn their humiliation and defeats into victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> "another"?! Then who is the first? Ali Saleh?



Saleh isn't at least trying to split the country into 2 states .

I believe that there will be problem between Houthis and Saleh when the war is over .


----------



## SQ8

At the rate the Arabs and Persians are spewing hatred, the only one left discussing this thread will be the Indians and Pakistanis.. along with the odd Sri Lankan the rest will be banned from the thread(and all others like it)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsinga

Oscar said:


> At the rate the Arabs and Persians are spewing hatred, the only one left discussing this thread will be the Indians and Pakistanis.. along with the odd Sri Lankan the rest will be banned from the thread(and all others like it)


Meh. Indians don't really care about these happenings in Middle East like the Pakistani's do. I doubt they'd give a damn if all the Saudis and Yemenis killed each other down to the last man.

Indians are interested here because:
1. Its just giving them a bit of masturbation that Indian military pulled out so many Indians and foreigners. Vanity is our biggest sin.
2. The Pakistani's are interested and therefore Indians feel religiously obliged to get involved and say something sanctimonious and point out how Pakistanis are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA is the most influential Muslim country on the planet and whenever KSA will be in danger 99% of the Islamic world will react in our favor. Simply due to KSA (Arabia) being the home of Makkah, Madinah and being the cradle of Islam.
> 
> GCC Is a 2 trillion dollar economy and KSA has the support of the entire Arab world expect Algeria and Iraq who are neutral and who do not matter, the West, China and most Islamic states.



I think GCC did offered Iraq to come under GCC umbrella during the time of Iraqi PM Maalik.



tsinga said:


> Meh. Indians don't really care about these happenings in Middle East like the Pakistani's do. I doubt they'd give a damn if all the Saudis and Yemenis killed each other down to the last man.
> 
> Indians are interested here because:
> 1. Its just giving them a bit of masturbation that Indian military pulled out so many Indians and foreigners. Vanity is our biggest sin.
> 2. The Pakistani's are interested and therefore Indians feel religiously obliged to get involved and say something sanctimonious and point out how Pakistanis are wrong.




Indians do care what is happening in Middle east as we are immediate neighbors. Millions of Indian immigrants send billions from the GCC as foreign exchange and the trade between India and Arab world is around 180 $ billion.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No need to deny the fact that you are gypsy who is a loyal dog to his occupiers al SALOOL
> 
> The biggest insult to is calling you saudi because you are slaves if you weren't slaves call your selves hijazi or other thinks
> 
> You are the dogs of the iranians,British,French,turks, and Americans you are conquered and enslaved who name their country after their filthy gypsy kawlia bediuon family of al SALOOL
> 
> Just to remind you who is conquered dog
> Shapur II's Arab campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You are known by all arabs as filthiest people on the planet on holiest land on earth


He's trolling, no need to answer him like this. They are almost a black african negroid slave country already (looking at their soccer team), I'm sure they are more than the still a large minority of 10% which Al-hasani claims.... lol. Still it needs some more time for them to mix further. They say saudi arabia is becoming more negroid day by day.

Also I gave many persian examples to him, from Persian buyids who blinded arab sunni abbasid kings, to this persian man descent of persian kings:
Abū-Tāhir Al-Jannābī - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I think we should ignore trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> He's trolling, no need to answer him like this. They are almost a black african negroid slave country already (looking at their soccer team) .. lol. It needs some more for mixing. They say saudi arabia is becoming more negroid day by day.
> 
> Also I gave many persian examples to him, from Persian buyids, to this persian man descent of persian kings:
> Abū-Tāhir Al-Jannābī - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I think we should ignore trolling.




By the how much far is Ethoipia or Eritrea from Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hindustani78 said:


> By the how much far is Ethoipia or Eritrea from Saudi Arabia ?


We don't deny that Iran has 2 to 3% arabs or that Saudi Arabia has a large negroid population. But some racists want to deny this and constantly troll about their semito-cushite mixed negroid saudi race being superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We don't deny that Iran has 2 to 3% arabs or that Saudi Arabia has a large negroid population. But some racists want to deny this and constantly troll about their semito-cushite mixed negroid saudi race being superior.



I dont think that Saudis deny this. Hazarath Bilal was from Habash.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hindustani78 said:


> I dont think that Saudis deny this. Hazarath Bilal was from Habash.


Some individuals don't like to admit this. But it's clear that saudi arabia is ethnically east/central/south African for a huge part. Hazrat Bilal (RA) was just one of the many millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gomerker23

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

A poetry by Masjid Al-Haram imam praising Decisive Storm:






The ones who don't like that can anytime cry a river.


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan should have supported the coalition atleast with air support followed by deploying more troops within the territory of KSA along the border with yemen.

Iran must understand that Houthis has nothing to do with them and no country will ever support them in the compaign to overthrow a already existing govt.

I must say,that bad decision by Pakistan.This is the time KSA needed us and we should have supported them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Parliament's resolution against direct involvement is correct. Even a child knows that aerial bombing alone has never won a war. Victors need boots on the ground to effectively control and impose their will on the defeated. North Yemen in particular, is a hilly country, ideal for the guerrilla war and all invaders including the Ottomans failed to completely subdue the Yemeni tribes, something similar to Afghanistan.

The following was printed recently in the New York Times, IMO it correctly reflects the ground realities. However Saudi lovers are welcome to disagree.


*Bombing Yemen Won’t Help It*

WASHINGTON — Yemen’s volatile civil war has been depicted as merely a battleground between Sunni Arab countries and Shiite Iran for dominance in the Middle East.

The Houthis, northern tribal rebels who have waged a prolonged insurgency against the Yemeni government, took the capital, Sana, in September and have continued to seize territory since, drawing near to the southern port city of Aden, forcing President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi to flee and prompting a Saudi-led military intervention last month. But in fact, the conflict in Yemen is local, not regional. And the Saudi-led, American-backed bombing campaign is doomed to failure. It will fuel Yemen’s internal strife, condemning it to a protracted torment that could rival Syria’s four-year-old civil war.

Washington and Riyadh have pushed the narrative of an Iranian-supported Houthi rebellion in Yemen. This is an oversimplification at best.

While the Houthis are Shiites, their Zaydi faith is theologically distinct from the Shiite practices of most Iranians. Historically, this has limited ties between them and Tehran. And although Iran has given the Houthis some financial support, it has not been directly involved in the conflict. In fact, many of the Houthis’ recent gains are a result of their alliance with Sunni supporters of Mr. Hadi’s predecessor, Ali Abdullah Saleh, who was removed from power in 2012,

during the Arab Spring.

Iran’s major gains in the region are in post-Saddam Hussein Iraq, where the Iranians are funding and training Shiite militias battling the Islamic State. In Syria, Iranian support has been critical to the survival of the regime of Bashar al-Assad. Yemen, where Iran’s involvement is trivial, is simply not a major front in this broader regional struggle.

The conflict in Yemen — a continuing power struggle between the central government and the many secessionist and tribal groups that seek greater autonomy — is all about Yemen. And it dates back more than half a century.

Yemen itself was not even unified until 1990, when the collapse of the Soviet Union led Marxist South Yemen to unite with the Yemen Arab Republic to the north. In addition to conflicts between the two states, Yemen has experienced a succession of civil wars both before and after reunification, including rebellions by both northern tribesmen and southern secessionists. These conflicts were driven largely by uneven economic development and a distrust of the central government.

In today’s crisis we find not only the culmination of a 10-year guerrilla war by the northern Houthi tribesmen, but also a growing insurgency in the east by Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, continued popular dissatisfaction in the south, and mixed support for the transitional government by mainstream political parties.

The United States plays a role, too, as drone strikes targeting Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula have sparked popular outrage against the government. This is why the bombing campaign is so shortsighted. Ostensibly, the coalition has several broad objectives. Saudi officials emphasize their intention to roll back Houthi gains, and to restore Mr. Hadi’s government. A White House statement pledging American intelligence and logistical support emphasized the same factors.

Continue reading the main story
Though it has not been explicitly stated, the Persian Gulf states that are backing the Saudi intervention — the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Qatar and Bahrain — also have another goal: combating growing Iranian influence. Yet bombing has so far failed to achieve any of these objectives.

Past foreign military interventions in Yemen have failed. Following a four-year insurgency against colonial rule, the British were forced to withdraw from Aden in 1967, resulting in the formation of the People’s Republic of South Yemen. An intervention led by Gamal Abdel Nasser of Egypt in 1962-67, designed to prop up a pro-Egyptian government, likewise failed as Yemeni tribesmen waged an effective guerrilla war against Egyptian troops. More recently, a 2009 Saudi invasion of northern Yemen, responding to cross-border raids by the Houthis, ended in the withdrawal of Saudi troops, and no strategic gains. Each failed because of the internecine nature of tribal conflict in Yemen and the effective use of guerrilla tactics. Any ground force in the current conflict will also suffer defeat.

The Houthis have long felt marginalized by Yemen’s political processes, and argue that corruption and a lack of representation mean that they don’t experience any benefits from economic development or Yemen’s natural resources. The group has waged a successful decade-long guerrilla war against the government in Sana. They know the terrain and have local support. After more than a decade of counterinsurgency strategy in Afghanistan, the futility of subduing tribal insurgencies should be well known to the United States.

Moreover, restoring Mr. Hadi, now in exile in Riyadh, would solve none of Yemen’s underlying problems. The free and fair elections promised during the Arab Spring were postponed because of factional disagreements; Mr. Hadi himself has no domestic power base. Though this made him an ideal compromise candidate in 2012, it constrains his ability to effectively govern.

The United States should encourage a political settlement, focused not on reinstalling a figurehead, but on creating a durable political process that addresses the grievances of Yemen’s regional groups. A two-sector federalized state, which the Houthis have supported in the past, could provide such a framework.

Yemen has the potential to become the next Syria, spiraling into sectarian violence, with money and arms from abroad fueling the conflict. If Arab airstrikes continue, Yemen is likely to become a failed state. Tragically, Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula would be the one beneficiary, as the terrorist group enjoys a respite from drone strikes, counterterrorism campaigns and Houthi attacks.

A bombing campaign won’t stabilize Yemen, or counter Iranian influence in the region. Instead, it could lead to a prolonged and bloody civil war and provide fertile ground for extremist groups. With the United States already bogged down in Iraq and Syria, there is little political appetite among Americans for wider intervention in Yemen. But the United States should stop reflexively supporting the Saudi-led military campaign, and instead push for a political settlement, so that the Arab world is spared from another unmanageable conflict.

_Emma Ashford is a visiting research fellow at the Cato Institute.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/10/o...0150410&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59685041&_r=0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

"Analysts in the Arab world saw the Pakistani Parliament’s vote as a* significant* setback for Saudi Arabia, which is leading a campaign of airstrikes against the Houthis in Yemen. Saudi Arabia, a major donor to Pakistan, had incorrectly advertised Pakistani participation in the campaign from the night it began more than two weeks ago."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/11/world/asia/pakistan-yemen-iran.html?_r=0

KSA was spreading false rumours about Pakistan involvement from the get go to undermine Pakistan; from false al Arabiya reports (propganda outlet) to displaying Pakistani flag. Poor Royals were so desperate and now they the coalition can't fight out of a paper bag.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BLACKEAGLE said:


> A poetry by Masjid Al-Haram imam praising Decisive Storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones who don't like that can anytime cry a river.


I thought politics was not welcome there...


----------



## f1000n

beast89 said:


> "Analysts in the Arab world saw the Pakistani Parliament’s vote as a* significant* setback for Saudi Arabia, which is leading a campaign of airstrikes against the Houthis in Yemen. Saudi Arabia, a major donor to Pakistan, had incorrectly advertised Pakistani participation in the campaign from the night it began more than two weeks ago."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/11/world/asia/pakistan-yemen-iran.html?_r=0
> 
> KSA was spreading false rumours about Pakistan involvement from the get go to undermine Pakistan; from false al Arabiya reports (propganda outlet) to displaying Pakistani flag. Poor Royals were so desperate and now they the coalition can't fight out of a paper bag.



This shows Al-Sisi is in this for the billions of dollars. The UAE warned Pakistan, which most likely means cutting financial aid. Nothing is for free, Sisi is being paid and has to return a service.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> You talk about Arabs as an ethnicity as if Iran has one ethnicity itself. Several videos show Arab and Turk Iranians support the Decisive Storm. Arabs who don't follow our interests, we don't identify them as part of us, we disown them.
> 
> *Again, there is nothing to be proud of by financing and arming terror groups to destabilize countries.* Any country can do that, but non can take the circumstances except Iran because it's people are subservient to the supreme ruler. There are military war, media war, economic war, diplomatic war and in most of them we won. As for the military one, we are in the process toward victory in Iraq, Syria and Yemen, noting that in the meanwhile Iranian major enemy has been flourishing and getting stronger. Saudi Arabia.



Your friends have financed and armed terror groups to destabilize countries, already proven and confirmed by Gen Dempsey along with John Boehner as well as countless other of officials.

In Iraq there are armed groups allied to Iranian regime, Abadi is only countering this by allying with the US not with the Arabs as he knows the Arabs will sponsor terror turning it into a greater mess, Sunnis whom welcomed the ISIS takeover only activated all the Hezbollahis and made them grow from 1K to 50K+, they shot themselves in the foot in many ways, first IS ruined their life's now Shi'a armed groups are roaming around.

Syria is a mess where Nusra & IS work together from time to time against the remaining FSA groups, US hints for a deal with SAA perhaps without Assad. The outcome depends largely on Russia and the US.

In Yemen large amounts of anti houthi tribes are against Hadi, Hadi's time is finished as they don't want him anymore. He's now residing in Saudi, this already is a clear sign he'd be their puppet if he would come to power in Yemen, people aren't waiting for that. The airstrikes made little advancement for Hadi loyalists, most advancement was for AQAP what remains is sending ground forces but they only are a temporary solution as in 2009. I don't see victory for you in either 3 just a mess, which is the perfect environment for Salafi/Wahibi terrorists to flourish and for Iran to give a helping hand which means Hezbollah.

The new Arab coalition is already proving to be just an add-on to US led operations, neither extended intervention in Syria nor Libya. At most they will join a campaign of airstrikes only with the US leading the coalition as in Syria. Even in Yemen it's a US coordinated campaign, they've provided support and targeting information. Egypt with it's large air force in need of the US leading the air campaign in Libya. How much good does this prove about the new Arab coalition.

Egypt calls on anti-IS coalition to intervene in Libya - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Militiamen in Yemen's Aden say two Iranian officers captured| Reuters
Sat Apr 11, 2015 8:21am EDT

(Reuters) - *Local militiamen in the southern Yemeni city of Aden said they captured two Iranian military officers advising Houthi rebels, during fighting on Friday evening.*

Tehran has strongly denied providing any military support for Houthi fighters, whose advances have drawn Saudi-led air strikes in a campaign dubbed "Decisive Storm."

If confirmed, the presence of two Iranian officers, whom the local militiamen said were from an elite unit of Iran's Revolutionary Guards, would deepen tensions between Tehran and Riyadh, who are vying for influence in the Middle East.

*Three sources in the city's anti-Houthi local militias said the Iranians, identified as a colonel and a captain, were seized in two different districts rocked by heavy gun battles.*

*"The initial investigation revealed that they are from the Quds Force and are working as advisors to the Houthi militia," one of the militia sources told Reuters.*

*"They have been put in a safe place and we will turn them over to Decisive Storm to deal with them," t*he source added.

Residents said southern fighters ambushed a convoy of Houthis and allied forces loyal to ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh in a tribal area about 100 km (60 miles) north of their base in Aden, killing 15 of the northerners.

Inside the major port city, clashes erupted between Houthi forces and local militiamen firing rocket-propelled grenades and machineguns. Five Houthis and two local militiamen died, residents said.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hindustani78 said:


> Militiamen in Yemen's Aden say two Iranian officers captured| Reuters
> Sat Apr 11, 2015 8:21am EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - *Local militiamen in the southern Yemeni city of Aden said they captured two Iranian military officers advising Houthi rebels, during fighting on Friday evening.*
> 
> Tehran has strongly denied providing any military support for Houthi fighters, whose advances have drawn Saudi-led air strikes in a campaign dubbed "Decisive Storm."
> 
> If confirmed, the presence of two Iranian officers, whom the local militiamen said were from an elite unit of Iran's Revolutionary Guards, would deepen tensions between Tehran and Riyadh, who are vying for influence in the Middle East.
> 
> *Three sources in the city's anti-Houthi local militias said the Iranians, identified as a colonel and a captain, were seized in two different districts rocked by heavy gun battles.*
> 
> *"The initial investigation revealed that they are from the Quds Force and are working as advisors to the Houthi militia," one of the militia sources told Reuters.*
> 
> *"They have been put in a safe place and we will turn them over to Decisive Storm to deal with them," t*he source added.
> 
> Residents said southern fighters ambushed a convoy of Houthis and allied forces loyal to ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh in a tribal area about 100 km (60 miles) north of their base in Aden, killing 15 of the northerners.
> 
> Inside the major port city, clashes erupted between Houthi forces and local militiamen firing rocket-propelled grenades and machineguns. Five Houthis and two local militiamen died, residents said.



If true than Iran too stupid to send their soldiers there...


----------



## Alshawi1234

The outcome. Saudi stooges will be defeated, the remaining ones will join alqaeda. 

Alqaeda airforce will continue to assist the alqaeda ground forces. Alqaeda inte men either continues and turns against KSA, or continue to suffer setbacks and eventually turn IS. KSA and evil co will support alqaeda/IS and when it turns against them they realize that the only force which could stop alqaeda is the Yemeni allied forces. 

So basically the stooges and idiots got themselves in a conflict without knowing how to end it. 

Foreign Ground forces will suffer massive setbacks in Yemen.


----------



## haviZsultan

Rakan.SA said:


> for 36 years saudi suffered attacks from iranians in makka madinah and other cities! 1000s have been killed and injured and we did not take one hostile step against them. so i dont know how is this a sign of country "iran" that wants unity!
> even the drugs that are coming to saudi is from iran and hizb-alshaytan!
> not even israel would dare to send 52kg of C4 explosives to makka during hajj time!
> not even israel would dare on spreading poison gas in a tunnel in makka!
> 
> and me personally i cant accept someone who calls the prophets wife, the muslims mother sayeda aisha, a whore and a kafir. astagfur Allah
> or someone who says the quran is corrupted. and the companions are kafir.
> i cant accept someone who give dead ppl god like attributes. and worship them. and write them letters and give them money!
> in their official books. books that no shia can reject or deny. say they should kill us sunnies and take our money. and that allah would reward them for such thing.
> you dont know what you are talking about. so i suggest you do some homework before giving an opinion on such matters



Iran has evolved much since the Safavid era but they and Saudi Arabia have to climb out of racism and mullah rule. That is my personal view. Hating one another will not make either one of us stronger. It will make both Iran and Saudi Arabia weak. Personally though I have never seen Iranians abusing sunnis the same way as Saudi's (including this post) are abusive to shias despite having a population of them within the Kingdom.

So you are saying the siege of makkah was blatantly supported by Iranian interests? Because I have not heard such a thing because a Saudi man who thought the mahdi had arrived was involved and the said man was a sunni. 

Also this hatred between shia and sunni is not getting us anywhere. Lets not fan the flames of hatred.



Madali said:


> How do I send a PM to members? @haviZsultan gave me a negative rating for me pointing out the irony and silliness of Rakad talking about making an Iranian suck him off.
> 
> Rakad said, "let one iranian bullet come to yemen and il personally shove my big fat *willing* up your throat"
> 
> I replied with, "I didn't know this site was also a homosexual fantasy board. Personally, I wish you the best of luck in reaching your desire of being fellated by a man, but wouldn't geopolitical discussions be more interesting to others here?"
> 
> I want to be respectfully be allowed to dispute a negative point for that reply.
> 
> Posters like Rakad keep insulting Iranians in most of their posts, and advocating their deaths, and I never engage with them on the same level. In this one instance, I wanted to expose the sillines of immature people who think its cool and manly, for some reason, to advocate their "enemy" giving them a blowjob.
> 
> If you look at my current activity on the board, you would be hard pressed for anyone to find racist or sectarian vile attacks on anyone's country or religion.
> 
> I'm sorry for talking about my negative point public, but I didn't see a PM option.



Both you and rakan don't know how to debate and that comment and Rakans comment was unworthy and against the forum rules which invokes us not to involve ourselves in personal attacks. if you noticed both comments were deleted and you could have been banned. Also if you see an aggressive post you should report it not drag yourself to the same level. By the way yes. Rakan's posts are very sectarian and often hate filled. But you can do better by ignoring him and reporting the posts.


----------



## Serpentine

farhan_9909 said:


> Iran must understand that Houthis has nothing to do with them and no country will ever support them in the compaign to overthrow a already existing govt.



And you must understand that Iran doesn't arm Houthis and that Pakistan has no business in Yemen. Same as Saudis who are trying to oppress a public uprising against a puppet stooge, but they'll fail miserably in the end.
Pakistan has enough problems, people like you will drag Pakistan even deeper in crisis if they have a chance. Try to secure your own country instead of sending soldiers to random countries.

And here are 'Iran agents' who demonstrated against Saudi aggression in Sana'a yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Serpentine said:


> And you must understand that Iran doesn't arm Houthis and that Pakistan has no business in Yemen. Same as Saudis who are trying to oppress a public uprising against a puppet stooge, but they'll fail miserably in the end.
> Pakistan has enough problems, people like you will drag Pakistan even deeper in crisis if they have a chance. Try to secure your own country instead of sending soldiers to random countries.



when you live in a gulf country where race is such a big issue you try to out "arab" other people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> *And* *you must understand that Iran doesn't arm Houthis* and that Pakistan has no business in Yemen. Same as Saudis who are trying to oppress a public uprising against a puppet stooge, but they'll fail miserably in the end...



That's cute .


----------



## f1000n

Full Moon said:


> That's cute .



People overestimate Houthi involvement here, a large chunk of the Yemeni military sided with them they have enough arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> That's cute .


Saudi lies are always cute.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I thought politics was not welcome there...


Well, it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

LoveIcon said:


> If true than Iran too stupid to send their soldiers there...









One of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Alshawi1234 said:


> The outcome. Saudi stooges will be defeated, the remaining ones will join alqaeda.
> 
> Alqaeda airforce will continue to assist the alqaeda ground forces. Alqaeda inte men either continues and turns against KSA, or continue to suffer setbacks and eventually turn IS. KSA and evil co will support alqaeda/IS and when it turns against them they realize that the only force which could stop alqaeda is the Yemeni allied forces.
> 
> So basically the stooges and idiots got themselves in a conflict without knowing how to end it.
> 
> Foreign Ground forces will suffer massive setbacks in Yemen.


Be assured that we know exactly what we're doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, it is now.


From now politics is welcome in Mecca?
Only for Saudi sunnis? Or pakistani, Iranian, Afghan, Shia pelgrims are also free to recite political poems in Mecca?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> From now politics is welcome in Mecca?
> Only for Saudi sunnis? Or pakistani, Iranian, Afghan, Shia pelgrims are also free to recite political poems in Mecca?


Only Saudis and Sunni, no Shiite recitation of any kind allowed there.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Only Saudis and Sunni, no Shiite recitation of any kind allowed there.


Pakistani sunnis are not allowed to recite a political poem about being Neutral in Yemen conflict? If so it means Mecca has become a political tool ?


----------



## Madali

haviZsultan said:


> "Both you and rakan don't know how to debate and that comment and Rakans comment was unworthy and against the forum rules which invokes us not to involve ourselves in personal attacks. if you noticed both comments were deleted and you could have been banned. Also if you see an aggressive post you should report it not drag yourself to the same level. By the way yes. Rakan's posts are very sectarian and often hate filled. But you can do better by ignoring him and reporting the posts.



For your information, my post wasn't deleted, I deleted it myself because I didn't want a negative post. Anyway, I've tried to come to this board and be positive and none of my posts are racists or against any religion.

But, of course, you have the complete right to give me a negative rating and I respect that. Thanks for reading my concern.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pakistani sunnis are not allowed to recite a political poem about being Neutral in Yemen conflict? If so it means Mecca has become a political tool ?



Yes, it has. Go to the nearest Zoroastrian temple around you and cry there by saying "_Ya Ahura Mazda madad ". _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Yes, it has. Go to the nearest Zoroastrian temple around you and cry there by saying "_Ya Ahura Mazda madad ". _



Good, keep working on your Persian, although intellectually you have achieved nothing in that field, but linguistically, you are improving. Keep spending days and nights learning new words and phrases in Farsi, it might come in handy in some random forum like this.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> Yes, it has. Go to the nearest Zoroastrian temple around you and cry there by saying "_Ya Ahura Mazda madad ". _


Why should I cry about saudis reciting poems near a cube and a stolen demolished but "nicely shaped..." meteorite stone? lol
Abū-Tāhir Al-Jannābī - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I'm just showing your hypocrite behavior of telling others not to bring politics into mecca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Why should I cry about saudis reciting poems near a cube and a stolen demolished meteorite stone? lol
> Abū-Tāhir Al-Jannābī - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I'm just showing your hypocrite behavior of telling others not to bring politics into mecca.



That's why I was rude to you since I knew you are nothing but an athesit Persian. You tried to bring Mecca into discussion as a provocation. The good news is the head of your state considers himself a ruler on behalf of an imaginary Arab man. %95 of the World's population thinks he is an imaginary figure. Yet, his birth day is a national holiday in what used to be called "Persia".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> That's why I was rude to you since I knew you are nothing but an athesit Persian. You tried to bring Mecca into discussion as a provocation. The good news is the head of your state considers himself a ruler on behalf of an imaginary Arab man. %95 of the World's population thinks he is an imaginary figure. Yet, his birth day is a national holiday in "Persia".


Well I'm not an atheist, but I've my personal view on religious symbolism. Yes we believe more parts of the middle east should listen to our wise leader who fights terrorism. Middle eastern, central asian people and Muslims should unite in war against terrorism. Even Christians should join us.


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Good, keep working on your Persian, although intellectually you have achieved nothing in that field, but linguistically, you are improving. Keep spending days and nights learning new words and phrases in Farsi, it might come in handy in some random forum like this.



Learning the enemy's language is a strength. Though, pay attention here that both "_ya_", and "_madad " _are Arabic words.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Well I'm not an atheist, but I've my personal view on religious symbolism. Yes we believe more parts of the middle east should listen to our wise leader who fights terrorism. Middle eastern, central asian people and Muslims should unite in war against terrorism. Even Christians should join us.



You may not be an athesit, having seen your posts before, it is clear that you are either agnostic or uncertain about what you are. But, surly you are not a Shia Persian. Like many of the new generation Persians, faith is loosing grounds among you guys and massive waves of disbelife are emerging. Thanks to the fantastic 1979 revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

they say that this donkey is a iranian soldier....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Oublious said:


> they say that this donkey is a iranian soldier....



Almost certainly untrue. Probably a false flag to encourage certain countries who weren't that interested in joining KSA's war.

It would seem unlikely that, even if Iran would send a few advisers, they would place them in Aden.


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 11, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the air operations are continued due to the plans, stressing that the goals are achieved on the ground.

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Brig. Asiri said that the initial statistics are disclosed that the *coalition forces have implemented about 1,200 air strikes.*

*Asiri added that the aim of the air campaign is to destroy enemy's air defense and the sites of the ballistic missiles, stressing the coalition forces are working to disrupt the Houthi movements on the ground in order to prevent them of logistics and supply processes.*

*'We accurately implemented the air operations following movements of targets on the ground. The aircraft should be continuously existed in the Yemeni airspace. Therefore, the number of air strikes are increased,' *Asiri said.
*
--More
20:10 LOCAL TIME 17:10 GMT *

Saudi army tanks are seen deployed near the Saudi-Yemeni border, in southwestern Saudi Arabia, on April 9, 2015




A member of the Saudi border guard holds position at a look-out point on the Saudi-Yemeni border, in southwest




A Saudi soldier stands on top of an APC armoured personnel carrier at a post on the Saudi-Yemeni border, in 




Members of the Saudi border guard are stationed at a look-out point on the Saudi-Yemeni border, in southwester




Hundreds of kilometres from the battle for the city, the Border Guard force — supported by Saudi artillery and army troops — have reinforced the kingdom’s frontier along the Al Houthi’s traditional north Yemen stronghold of Sadaa.

“We took control of all the high points,” the officer says atop the three-storey observation tower on a sandy hill, which even a four-wheel drive vehicle struggles to ascend.

The post, named Tayash, was established one month ago. On the roof, two machine gunners aim their weapons out over the deserted brownish-green valley stretching for several kilometres towards Yemen’s scrubby mountains.


----------



## f1000n

Oublious said:


> they say that this donkey is a iranian soldier....


Looks yemeni, like him


----------



## beast89

Reports coming in that 3 saudi soldiers were taken out by a houthi mortar.


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 11, 2015, SPA -- An official source of the Defense Ministry announced today that in the evening of Friday 21 Jumada II 1436 H. corresponding to April 10, 2015 and, as part of the repeated skirmishes* between our land forces along the Kingdom's southern border and the Houthi militias originating from Yemen, the Houthis fired mortar shells on a border control site in Jazan Region.*

Our troops responded to fire source immediately,* inflicting the Houthi militias grave losses, to bring to more than 500, the Houthi rebels human losses in border clashes along the border area in Jazan and Najran sectors *since the start of the determination storm operation.

*This incident resulted in the martyrdom of three non-commissioned officers and injury of two others, affiliated to the Saudi Royal Land Forces,* the official source said, adding that their situation is stable.*
--SPA
21:53 LOCAL TIME 18:53 GMT *



Brig. Asiri added that the* operations were focused on the brigades and camps in Aden, Shabwa and Dalea, pointing out that the maximum daily number regarding air strikes during the last period reached 120 strikes*.

Asiri added that all coalition forces are continuing their operations whether inside or outside, stressing that the coalition mounted increasing pressure on the militias and rebel brigades against the legitimacy,* 'the forces attacked 'Giants' brigade in Sadaa more than once,'* Asiri added.

The coalition spokesman said that the Houthi militias have no choice now only to move through rough roads to the south or to reorganize and try to camouflage in warehouses or sites occupied by the Yemeni army in Saada, Amran and Sana'a.

Brig. Asiri added that the coalition forces, during the past 24 hours, * attacked 'Giants', 112th, 125th and 21st brigades in Saada and Aden, stressing that the operations are continuing until the militias stop their operations, 'we targeted yesterday 'Maris' camp in Dalea and some locations at Sanaa Airport,' he added.*

'In Aden, the operations are carried out at less pace, *particularly in Khwar Maksab, Malla and Watirah, pointing out that the Houthi militias implemented sabotage * operations harming citizens. The *militias worked to control gas stations in order to supply their military operations,' Asiri added.*

Brig. Asiri said that the *Houthi militias tried to activate some air defense sites but the coalition aircraft destroyed these sites, preventing them from taking advantage of these sites, 'the coalition forces attacked directly stores, command's headquarter and a tank,* stressing that the coalition forces are daily working on preventing the militias to move toward the southern regions of the Republic of Yemen.*

--More
21:59 LOCAL TIME 18:59 GMT *


Brig. Gen. Asiri pointed out that the Houthi militias and their loyalists move, from time to time, along the Southern border of the Kingdom and sporadic skirmishes at a border centre, in Najran sector, are still raging since yesterday.

He drew the attention to limited and despair engagements by the Houthis under the pressure, which expose their positions, at Saada, in the Northern Yemen, he said, confirming that that was the reason that pushed them northward towards the Saudi border, in isolated and despair operations, nonetheless, their movements are taken into account and being dealt with in accordance with measurements and rules demanded is such sort of operations.

Asiri explained that the* battleships of the coalition are still doing their jobs as usual, in the ports and the territorial sea of Yemen. No operations have taken place during the last days and works continue to prevent the Houthis from receiving any supply, whatsoever.*

On the front of relief, Brig. Gen. Asiri said that a Red Cross aircraft has arrived in Sana'a today, carrying medical crews and supplies, in addition to relief, asserting the significance of deliverance of these supplies to the Yemenis as well as preventing the Houthis from taking advantage of it. Pertinent authorities among Red Cross and other relief agencies are in contact with Houthis, on the ground, to facilitate the deliverance.*
-- More
22:42 LOCAL TIME 19:42 GMT *


Answering reportersâ€™ questions, Brig. Gen. Asiri stated that the most important point is restoring the legitimate government, protecting the Yemeni people from the mischief of these militias, preventing them from carrying out their political agenda and protecting other neighboring countries by crushing their capabilities and potentials, drawing the attention that the achieving these goals, would mean coming of the operations to an end.

On the initial assessment of the Operation Determination Storm, after 16 days of airstrikes, Brig. Gen. Asiri *emphasized that the goals of the airstrikes on the land have been achieved, as we have never seen launching of any ballistic missiles, whatsoever and there are no aircraft sorties, adding that consequences come at the end of each phase. *He explained that the* Houthis are a militia outfit not an armed formation and it behaves likewise any militia, highlighting the difficulties and sophistication of the air force tasks as it needs to identify vehicles and convoys, to avoid harming the commons or the infrastructures.*

By targeting the headquarters,* the command of the coalition does not target non-sense commanders, rather it targets those who are planning to kill the Yemenis, among the Houthis*, drawing the attention that the time is appropriate, by now, for the *Sheikhs of tribes and clans to prove their loyalty to the legitimacy and close ranks behind their legal government.
-- SPA
22:51 LOCAL TIME 19:51 GMT *


----------



## f1000n

@Full Moon

Once again it shows you're bombing the Yemeni military which is larger in presence than Houthis. With Hadi forces barely having any support you end up helping AQAP, which is what happened the last few weeks as well.

Bombing


----------



## munchkin

f1000n said:


> With Hadi forces barely having any support you end up helping AQAP, which is what happened the last few weeks as well.




Does Saudi Arabia bomb Al Qaeda?


----------



## f1000n

munchkin said:


> Does Saudi Arabia bomb Al Qaeda?



dont know


----------



## Full Moon

f1000n said:


> @Full Moon
> 
> Once again it shows you're bombing the Yemeni military which is larger in presence than Houthis. With Hadi forces barely having any support you end up helping AQAP, which is what happened the last few weeks as well.
> 
> Bombing



I have said it before, and I say it again, there is no point of getting into discussion between you and I. Our views are diametrically opposed to each other and neither side likes what the other side is saying. You are a Shia religious Iraqi Arab who is in favor of the Persian expansion project in the Middle East. You will continue to dig for arguments to support the cause, irrespective of the arugment's weakness. Given that the ongoing regional war is led by Iran, I prefer to cut the middle man and debate Persian members directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Antaréss

The SiLent crY said:


> Let them enjoy bombs and barrels on their heads while '*giving their women to boost Jihadists morale*' at the same time .





> *And those who accuse chaste women and then do not produce four witnesses - lash them with eighty lashes and do not accept from them testimony ever after. And those are the defiantly disobedient.*
> 
> - *The Holy Qur'an* (*24:4*) .


Are these your four witnesses ? :






> *Indeed, those who [falsely] accuse chaste, unaware and believing women are cursed in this world and the Hereafter; and they will have a great punishment. On a Day when their tongues, their hands and their feet will bear witness against them as to what they used to do. That Day, Allah will pay them in full their deserved recompense, and they will know that it is Allah who is the perfect in justice. *
> 
> - *The Holy Qur'an* (*24:23-25*) .


Islam prohibits defamation. Therefore, I will react differently. Since you are a fan of Houthis here are few reasons why members are calling Houthis terrorists :

*#Rewind: Houthis Bombarded Dar Al-Hadeeth Mosque in Kitaf*
- *December 30th, 2013*




*Summary :*
Around (*0:23*), you can hear the videotaper saying '_...will bomb this house of kufr_'.
Yes, he called the mosque, a house of kufr (infidelity).

And as soon as they blow it up they can be heard shouting: *Allahu Akbar*, *death to America*, *death to Israel*, *curse the Jews*, *victory to Islam*.

...?!, do you know that ISIS terrorists also shout Allahu Akbar when they blow up mosques ?, how much harm did Houthis inflict to Israel by destroying the mosque ?

They shouldn't let Houthis rule a Sunni majority country .

*Source* (*Arabic*): Al-Masdar Online
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Rewind: Houthis Bombarded Ali Bdair's House and Killed a Kid*
- *October 19th, 2014*




*Summary :*
This was *Ali Bdair*'s house (*Arabic*: علي بدير), his relatives and bodyguards clashed with Houthis, they killed 5 of his relatives, including an unarmed kid who was not a part of it. Why did they kill that kid, *Usama Bdair* (*Arabic*: أسامة بدير) ?, was he concerned enough to be a '_client of America_' ?




If you wish to see his corpse, you can search for (*أسامة بدير اليمن*) using *Google Images*, you will find a kid in black.

*Sources* (*Arabic*): A - B - C
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Rewind: Houthis Bombarded the House of the Holy Qur'an in Arhab*
- *December 14th, 2014*




*Summary :*
That was the masjid which '_Americans_' and '_Israelis_' used to visit to *learn to read* and *memorize* the *Holy Qur'an*, the so-called '_Ansarullah_' bombarded it, *Obama* and *Netanyahu* '_lost their mind_' when they heard of that .

*Sources* (*Arabic*): A - B - C - D
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#Rewind: Houthis Bombarded the House of the Holy Qur'an in Hamdan, Sana'a*
- *March 3rd, 2014*




*Summary :*
After they had stolen its content, they destroyed it .

*Sources* (*Arabic*): A - B


Gasoline said:


> Thanks Iran for backing Houthis..You're serving Muslims :
> *Houthis burned one of the biggest masjids in Aden !!!!!  *





Madali said:


> If this is true, then they are idiots for doing this, but 90% of what you Saudis have posted have been proven to either fabrications, outright lies, or propaganda, so let's wait until we get more info, okay?







It was not '_propaganda_', it is *Aban bin Uthman bin Affan* (ra) mosque, the biggest, oldest and most notable mosque in *Aden*, it's not something new. Houthis have been destroying mosques and accusing everyone who doesn't support them of being a '_puppet of Israel or US_' same as ISIS accusing other Muslims of '_apostasy_' .

*Sources *(*Arabic*): A - B


Serpentine said:


> Can you show any proof?







This was taken in Aden, 2015 .

And this cutie, masha'Allah, was caught in Amran back in 2014 :




Such facts aren't reported by your media, but when it comes to defaming Muslim women, they keep slandering and telling lies 24/7. Why doesn't Khamenei issue a fatwa to prevent them from defaming ?
Maybe because he knows they don't listen to him .


Serpentine said:


> I'm not supposed to be impressed, am I? Those random videos or pictures don't prove anything in the context you are trying to show.


This is what I posted (here), and here are some sources that confirm what I said :

*1.* The video of Arraf Al-Ubaydi's house (*Arabic*): A - B
*2. *The video of Muhammad Al-Makroub's house (*Arabic*): A - B

As for the mosque, I will *NEVER* mention any source, as far as I have seen you turned a blind eye to mosques of Syria, are you trying to be rational here  ?
Just in case you plan to delete any of my posts, don't forget to tell why so as not to repeat the same mistake, thank you .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shazlion

Read, Rate & Comment my Blog:

Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews


----------



## SBD-3

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pakistani sunnis are not allowed to recite a political poem about being Neutral in Yemen conflict? If so it means Mecca has become a political tool ?


Why would Pakistani sunnis be reciting any political poem while on Hajj? Its the House of God not a House of Saud and Not a house of any Ayatullah to show one's political agenda. Pakistani Sunnis love the two cities because of their Status. And despite reservations of demolishing of Makkah and Madinah Haritage for Expansion of the twin holy Masjids, Pakistani sunnis in general consider them more close to KSA. Have you ever seen sunnis of any kind taking pilgermage to Iran? They are just not emotionally and religiously engaged with Iran. But the matter of the fact is that despite having a Sunni majority, Shia,Debandi and Wahabi communities are more socially and politically vocal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SBD-3 said:


> *Why would Pakistani sunnis be reciting any political poem while on Hajj? Its the House of God not a House of Saud and Not a house of any Ayatullah to show one's political agenda. *Pakistani Sunnis love the two cities because of their Status. And despite reservations of demolishing of Makkah and Madinah Haritage for Expansion of the twin holy Masjids, Pakistani sunnis in general consider them more close to KSA. Have you ever seen sunnis of any kind taking pilgermage to Iran? They are just not emotionally and religiously engaged with Iran. But the matter of the fact is that despite having a Sunni majority, Shia,Debandi and Wahabi communities are more socially and politically vocal.


Well now it is the house of Saud reciting poems in support of operation "failed storm" as @BLACKEAGLE showed us.
I didn't say Pakistani Sunnis should recite any political poem in Mecca (about being neutral in Yemeni conflict for example), but I asked this question just to know if only Saudi Sunnis have the right to these things in Mecca. As you read they confirmed that Mecca is now a political tool in hands of Saud family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Anything important happen today? Seems like very few flights lately.


----------



## shazlion

munchkin said:


> Anything important happen today? Seems like very few flights lately.



Hey,

Can you see my Blog.

Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews


----------



## munchkin

shazlion said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you see my Blog.
> 
> Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews




Israel is way tougher than Yemen. If Saudi Arabia can't beat Yemen, then Saudi Arabia can't beat Israel tee hee.


----------



## shazlion

munchkin said:


> Israel is way tougher than Yemen. If Saudi Arabia can't beat Yemen, then Saudi Arabia can't beat Israel tee hee.



Can you open my Blog. Let me know:
Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews


----------



## munchkin

shazlion said:


> Can you open my Blog. Let me know:
> Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews




works for me


----------



## shazlion

A.M. said:


> The hell they will. Pakistan isn't responsible for dealing with the stupidity of the Muslim nations around the world.
> 
> How many Arab nations stepped in to help us out between 2007-2012?
> 
> The sooner Pakistanis realize this, the better.



Pls. Read, Rate, Comment my Blog: Thanks
Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews



munchkin said:


> works for me



Thanks Bro.

Pls. Read, Rate, Comment my Blog: Thanks Bro.
Forget Israel. Arabs are their own worst enemy - ArabNews


----------



## munchkin

Has Egypt participated in air strikes?

Houthis mortar killed 3 Saudi border guards today.


----------



## f1000n

Full Moon said:


> I have said it before, and I say it again, there is no point of getting into discussion between you and I. Our views are diametrically opposed to each other and neither side likes what the other side is saying. You are a Shia religious Iraqi Arab who is in favor of the Persian expansion project in the Middle East. You will continue to dig for arguments to support the cause, irrespective of the arugment's weakness. Given that the ongoing regional war is led by Iran, I prefer to cut the middle man and debate Persian members directly.



I'm no Shia, just because someone is against your views doesn't make him Shia. You can keep using those poor excuses. I'm simply against the terrorism you're spreading in the region, insult Iran all day for all I care but if you blow up among me I have an issue with you.



> there is no point of getting into discussion between you and I. Our views are diametrically opposed to each other and neither side likes what the other side is saying



Applies to Persian members as well, no point in it. I told you your excuse was BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Hadi has no vice president. Why is that?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

munchkin said:


> Hadi has no vice president. Why is that?


Some people on facebook claim to be his vice president. He's governing from facebook now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

BREAKING: Houthis leader Abdul-Malik al-Houthi killed in Saudi air strike.


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> BREAKING: Houthis leader Abdul-Malik al-Houthi killed in Saudi air strike.



its suadi hackers


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

munchkin said:


> BREAKING: Houthis leader Abdul-Malik al-Houthi killed in Saudi air strike.


Al-Alam denies it and called it psychological warfare and propaganda by Saudi media. I think even if Al-Houthi would become a martyr it would not affect the Yemeni cause that much.


----------



## munchkin

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Al-Alam denies it and called it psychological warfare and propaganda by Saudi media. I think even if Al-Houthi would become a martyr it would not affect the Yemeni cause that much.




True. If he dies then he gets replaced by someone.


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> True. If he dies then he gets replaced by someone.



if they get saleh the houthi and republican guard alliance may be weakened. I guess this what the coalition are trying to do. They will try to avoid a ground invasion at all costs. Aden will fall soon.


----------



## munchkin

beast89 said:


> if they get saleh the houthi and republican guard alliance may be weakened. I guess this what the coalition are trying to do. They will try to avoid a ground invasion at all costs.




Saleh is not an important player. He is 73 years old. Too old to have significant influence. I think a young guy say around 30 to 35 years old is most effective. Abdul Malik al-Houthi is 33 years old.


----------



## A.M.

I don't know much about the politics of Yemen but the Houthis are essentially Yemenis and have lived in that part of the country for many years, right?

This whole thing is fairly confusing but i read somewhere that they had actually taken over the capital in September and gave the previous government time to fix things. What was their main issue?


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> Saleh is not an important player. He is 73 years old. Too old to have significant influence. I think a young guy say around 30 to 35 years old is most effective. Abdul Malik al-Houthi is 33 years old.



I think he's trying to set it up for his son.


----------



## munchkin

beast89 said:


> I think he's trying to set it up for his son.




Maybe. Time will tell. Besides, why would Saleh turn on his long time friend and deputy Hadi? They share the same Arab nationalism ideology. Hadi was a general of South Yemen and then he defected to North Yemen and after the unification of Yemen Hadi was instrumental in crushing the remaining South Yemen resistance.


----------



## Alshawi1234

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Be assured that we know exactly what we're doing.


Yea "you" did a hell of a job in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan and Libya.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

Alalam news Twitter account has been hacked by a Saudi tweep.. Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587084087820713986

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Madali said:


> It would seem unlikely that, even if Iran would send a few advisers, they would place them in Aden.



April 11, 2015 

* Iranian officers captured in Aden fighting *
Sources say the men were part of the elite unit of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards

Popular Committee fighters backing Yemeni president Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi said they captured two Iranian military officers advising Al Houthi militiamen in Aden. If confirmed, tensions between Tehran and Riyadh are expected to escalate. The Popular Committee sources say the captured men were from the elite unit of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards.

Three sources from the PC said the Iranians, identified as a colonel and a captain, were seized in two different districts rocked by heavy gun battles.

“The initial investigation revealed that they are from the Quds Force and are working as advisors to the Al Houthi militia,” one of the militia sources told Reuters.

“They have been put in a safe place and we will turn them over to Decisive Storm to deal with them,” the source added.

On Thursday, Al Sharq Al Awsat newspaper reported that the body of a Hezbollah fighter was found in the Shabwa province following heavy clashes.

Iranian officers captured in Aden fighting | GulfNews.com

--------------------


April 11, 2015 

* Oman defends its ‘neutrality’ in Yemen conflict *
Foreign minister says Yemenis and Omanis share common feelings that prevent it from participating

Oman’s foreign minister has defended his country’s position to remain neutral in the ongoing conflict in Yemen saying there were ‘reasons’ for not participating in Operation Decisive Storm.

Yousuf Bin Alawi said that such crises could only be resolved through dialogue.

“There are common passionate feelings among Yemenis and Omanis that prevent Oman from participating,” he said.

He said Oman will focus its attention on humanitarian relief to Yemenis affected by the war.

Meanwhile, sources told Gulf News that there were more than 50 injured Yemenis being treated in hospitals in Muscat, many of which were children.

Iran’s foreign minister, Mohammad Zarif met with Omani officials last week in Muscat before flying to Islamabad to meet with Pakistani officials.

Oman stands out amongst the GCC states as having a close and unique relationship with Iran. It often plays the role of mediator between Iran and other countries in the instance of any disputes.

Oman defends its ‘neutrality’ in Yemen conflict | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmed Jo

New
Press TV (Iranian mouthpiece) reports that tens of Saudi soldiers killed in a tribal retaliatory attack near Yemen border, I hope it's not true.


----------



## Al Bhatti

12 April 2015
*
'For political solution to Yemen crisis, stop targeting citizens': Gargash*

*  Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Dr. Anwar Mohammad Gargash took to Twitter to express his views on the Yemen crisis. *

Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Dr. Anwar Mohammad Gargash on Saturday said on micro-blogging site Twitter that whoever seeks a political solution to end the Yemeni crisis should not continue to target the Yemeni citizens of Aden and its structure.

“This is an attempt to impose a fait accompli by force and violence,” He tweeted, adding ‘Aden shall withstand and win’

Dr. Gargash has doubted the credibility and approach the Houthis were adopting: “Which model do the Houthis and deposed present [referring to Ali Abdullah Saleh] – want?” He asked.

The minister futher added: 'Do the Yemeni people satisfy with the rule of an Islamic jurist or with bringing back Saleh’s republic? Do the Yemeni people trust a political path dominated by Saleh and the Houthis, especially after they staged a coup against a unanimous political course, which is supported internationally.'

'For political solution to Yemen crisis, stop targeting citizens': Gargash - Khaleej Times


----------



## Full Moon

f1000n said:


> I'm no Shia, just because someone is against your views doesn't make him Shia. You can keep using those poor excuses. I'm simply against the terrorism you're spreading in the region, insult Iran all day for all I care but if you blow up among me I have an issue with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Applies to Persian members as well, no point in it. I told you your excuse was BS.



Debating with Persian members is different. They are the masters of this expansion project, not the defensive propagandists like you.


----------



## Kurlang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Kurlang said:


>



No one agrees with him on twitter. This guy even defended the UAE minister..


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-April, 2015 18:27 IST

*Evacuation Operations from YEMEN - ‘OPERATION RAAHAT’ *


In yet another difficult and challenging operation, Indian Naval Ship Tarkash evacuated 464 personnel of different nationalities from the war torn city of Aden, Yemen on 10 April 2015. Body of Late Shri Manjeet Singh, who succumbed to injuries sustained during bombing in Aden city was embarked onboard INS Tarkash for passage to Djibouti. He was a resident of Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh. 46 Indians nationals and 422 persons hailing from 14 countries were evacuated in this trip from the port city of Aden and disembarked at Djibouti on 11 April 15. The personnel evacuated were observed to be in a state of shock and were greatly relieved to be onboard an Indian Naval Ship safely.

Amongst the evacuees there were four pregnant women, one patient each suffering from cancer and renal failure and two malnourished children were provided succor and medical aid by INS Tarkash. It was learnt from the evacuees that the city Aden continues to remain under siege by the Houthis and the situation there was grim with continuous shelling and firing taking place. Despite the difficult conditions, embarkation continued to be undertaken by INS Tarkash. Gun/ shots, shelling and firing in port area and on the jetty were reported by crew of INS Tarkash.

Earlier on 09 Apr 15, INS Sumitra had safely evacuated 349 personnel including some foreign nationals from the Port Al Hodeidah. Sumitra was received in Djibouti harbour by Indian Ambassador to Ethopia and Bangladeshi Ambassador to Kuwait. All evacuees were safely disembarked at Djibouti for further passage to India by Indian Air Force Aircraft and civil flights on 10 April 15.

Till now Indian Naval Ships Mumbai, Tarkash and Sumitra deployed in Gulf of Aden have evacuated 2671 persons including 964 foreign nationals from 30 countries. Evacuation operations as part of Op Rahat continues to be progressed by the Indian Navy Ship deployed off the coast of Yemen.

*****

Difficult and challenging operation, Indian Naval Ship Tarkash evacuated personnel of different nationalities from the war torn city of Aden, Yemen the evacuees were disembarked, at Djibouti on 11April 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Saudi sources have slammed Pakistan's decision to backtrack on its previously declared participation in the Saudi-led air strikes on Houthi rebel sites in Yemen, a newspaper has reported, adding that the move could prompt an increase in Egyptian military involvement.

London-based _Al-Arab_ newspaper quoted the Saudi sources as describing the Pakistani position as “slack”, warning that the move would negatively affect Islamabad’s relations with Riyadh and other Gulf countries.

Pakistan’s parliament voted on Friday against participation in the campaign launched by Arab states and led by Saudi Arabia in support for Yemeni President Abd Rabbu Mansour Hadi. The resolution involved neutrality in the conflict and support for a peaceful solution.

Sources told the newspaper that the Pakistani stance might give Egypt a larger military stake in the operations should a decision be taken on ground interference in Yemen.

The paper added that the visit by Egypt’s Defense Minister Sedqy Sobhy to Saudi Arabia two days ago was aimed at arranging for a ground operation. It noted that Sobhy expressed readiness to provide all assistance needed for the coalition’s operations in Yemen.

Saudi sources: Pakistan walkout on Yemen may give Egypt stronger role | Egypt Independent

Egypt will be doing the ground invasion to save the facebook president because no one else can in the coalition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587250110779752449


----------



## Kurlang

*FO mum over UAE minister’s tirade*





“We don’t have any confirmation of what exactly has been said and by whom. I have no comments,”: FO spokesperson. — Photo courtesy Press Information Department
ISLAMABAD: The Foreign Office on Saturday avoided reacting to remarks by a UAE minister following the resolution adopted during the parliament’s joint session that stressed the need for neutrality on Islamabad’s part in the Yemen conflict.

The resolution, which expressed solidarity with Saudi Arabia but insisted on remaining neutral in the dispute, apparently riled the Emirati leadership, which is already said to be displeased with Pakistan over some bilateral matters.

“We don’t have any confirmation of what exactly has been said and by whom. I have no comments,” Foreign Office spokesperson Tasnim Aslam said when asked to comment on the statement by the UAE Minister of State for Foreign Affairs, Dr Anwar Mohammed Gargash.

Dr Gargash, a western-educated man, has held a number of important positions in the UAE government. In a series of messages (in Arabic) sent from his verified account on the social networking site, Twitter, he said the Pakistani parliament’s decision to opt for neutrality in the Yemen conflict would cost the country ‘heavily’.

*Pakistan could have to pay a ‘heavy price’ for its stand on Yemen conflict: Gargash*
In his tweets, Mr Gargash singled out Pakistan and Turkey, saying that it seemed that Iran seemed more important to them, even though they relied on investment from the Arab states.

“The vague and contradictory stands of Pakistan and Turkey are an absolute proof that Arab security — from Libya to Yemen — is the responsibility of none but Arab countries,” the Khaleej Times quoted him as having tweeted.

Talking to the Khaleej Times, the UAE minister said he meant to warn Pakistan that it could have to pay a “heavy price” for its “ambiguous stand”.

He had tweeted that parliament’s decision, which calls for neutrality on Yemen and yet expresses genuine support for Saudi Arabia, is contradictory and unexpected from Islamabad.

The newspaper quoted the minister as saying: “The Arabian Gulf is in a dangerous confrontation, its strategic security is on the edge, and the moment of truth distinguishes between the real ally and the ally of media and statements.”

Background

The reaction from UAE is by no means spontaneous and reflects Abu Dhabi’s underlying grievances with Islamabad.

Diplomatic officials told Dawn in background discussions that the UAE was unhappy over the non-issuance of permits for hunting of the endangered Houbara Bustard, and was further annoyed by growing ties between Pakistan and Qatar, which has recently had frayed relations with the rest of the Arab world.

Moreover, the fact that Pakistan did not vote for UAE in its bid to host the Expo 2020 was viewed with deep concern, even though Dubai went on to win the rights to host the event anyway. On that occasion, Islamabad was branded ‘an unreliable ally’.

When UAE Foreign Minister Shaikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan visited Islamabad back in November 2013, he too called for removing “irritants” in the relationship.

Political Reaction

Mr Gargash’s tweets, which were immediately picked up by the local media, drew a strong reaction from Pakistani politicians.

Most notable was JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman’s response. He went as far as to accuse the UAE of fomenting unrest in Balochistan and Karachi.

“I regret the statement by UAE on Pakistan’s role in Yemen. The UAE has been found to have footprints in destabilising Balochistan and Karachi to save Dubai,” he said.

ANP leader Afrasiab Khattak, meanwhile, called for increased self-reliance to avoid such ‘humiliation’.

“Self-dependence is needed to become a truly independent country so that a sheikhdom like UAE does not address us as a big power addresses a satellite,” he tweeted.

But the angry comments from the UAE cabinet official rang alarm bells in official corridors, which now fear a backlash to the parliamentary resolution from Arab countries. Several ministers even reiterated their commitment to Saudi security on Saturday.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, who had read out the resolution on Friday, said Pakistan would protect Saudi Arabia’s territorial integrity. “The sovereignty of Haramain Sharifain is very dear to the entire nation,” he said at a ceremony at the Islamabad Club Polo Ground.

Religious Affairs Minister Sardar Mohammad Yousaf, speaking at a conference in Islamabad, said Pakistan would never compromise on the defence of Saudi Arabia’s territorial integrity and sovereignty.

The PML-N’s information secretary and Minister for Climate Change, Senator Mushahidullah Khan, had said a day earlier: “Our troops are already present in Tabuk and some other cities of Saudi Arabia.”

_Published in Dawn, April 12th, 2015_

*Saudia Arabia's Religious Minister Abdullah Bin Al Aziz Has Arrived in Pakistan To Meet Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif*

*



*


----------



## beast89

oh great ! saudi is sending their religious freaks now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Air strikes kill eight civilians in Yemen: Source | Zee News

Saudi-led air strikes targeting a military camp killed eight civilians in the central Yemeni city of Taiz on Sunday, a medical source said.

The air raids were aimed at a site held by soldiers loyal to former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh who have joined up with Iranian-allied Houthi rebels against local militias in the south, the source said.

According to the United Nations, the conflict, in which the Houthis seized the capital Sanaa in the north in September, has killed 600 people, wounded 2,200 and displaced 100,000 others.

Saudi Arabia`s Defence Ministry has said more than 500 Houthis have also been killed in fighting on Yemen`s border, but has not said how it arrived at that figure.


----------



## Kurlang




----------



## monitor

ইয়েমেনের তাখিয়া গোত্রের সেনারা গতকাল (শনিবার) সীমান্ত সংলগ্ন সৌদি আলমানারা ঘাঁটিতে হামলা চালিয়ে ওই ঘাঁটি দখল করে নিয়েছে। সৌদি স্থল-সেনারা তাদের বিমান বাহিনীর সহায়তা নিয়ে আজ ওই ঘাঁটি পুনর্দখলের চেষ্টা চালিয়েও
ব্যর্থ হয়েছে বলে ইয়েমেনি সূত্রগুলো জানিয়েছে।


Soldier from Yemens thathia tribe have captured saudi almara base from saudi forces in saudi border is it true ?


----------



## Solomon2

*No Jews, No News 1: 400 kids killed or injured by Saudi airstrikes*

A tweet from the Yemen Post:





Yemen Post Newspaper @YemenPostNews
Follow
More than 400 children have been killed or injured from #Saudi Airstrikes according to #Yemen Health Ministry, #اليمن

3:43 AM - 11 Apr 2015



Did you miss the massive rallies in European capitals against "indiscriminate airstrikes" and "disproportionate response"?

At this time, hundreds of people have been killed in Yemen from airstrikes, including many civilians killed every day, versus 3 Saudis. 

I haven't seen any scorecards in the media comparing the two numbers either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

beast89 said:


> oh great ! saudi is sending their religious freaks now.



Talking of freak i thought you were talking about Ayatullah's freak they sent couple of days back to Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Serpentine said:


> Iran doesn't arm Houthis



Plausible deniability


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 12, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, Consultant at the Minister of Defense's Office and Spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the military operations carried out by the coalition forces are continuing in a good pace, and achieving the desired goals.

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Brig. Gen. Asiri said that there is a significant interaction of Yemen's tribes with the Determination Storm which stands with the legitimacy, prai*sing the efforts of Shabwa and Abyan tribes and Lahj and Yafe tribes who declared their allegiance to the legitimacy and their full support of the Yemeni President. *Asiri stressed that contact is being held with the tribes to coordinate their actions and provide the necessary support for them.

Asiri also said that the humanitarian work has become more organized in Yemen, where the Red Cross delivered three planes carrying relief materials, adding that coordination is being made with the Red Cross to facilitate its work in the region and to ensure the arrival of supplies.

Asiri explained that the air operations are continuing, focusing on the brigades and* Houthi gatherings inside the Yemeni army camps, and on the movements of Houthi militias, although they have decreased compared with the previous period. Work is being made to support the popular committees in Aden and the northern areas of Yemen, especially in Saada and the surroundings, in order to prevent the Houthi militia from taking advantage of military equipment and units as well as logistics bases.
--More
20:52 LOCAL TIME 17:52 GMT *


He disclosed that the coalition forces were targeting energy stores to prevent the Houthi militias from using them as they managed to deny ordinary people access to them.

He added that the *coalition forces also targeted Brigade 310 in Sanaa, the equipment inventories sites, brigade 22 in Taiz, camps in Matra, affiliated to Razah region in addition to a big number of caves in which Houthi militias were taking refuge and storing military materials.*

Asiri said the coalition forces have also targeted *some military concentrations in the south of Al-Hodeida as well as some sites inside Saâ€™ada airport *which the Houthi militia tried to retake and use, noting that work is underway to target the stores, concentrations and caves located in mountainous regions around Aden.*
--More
21:12 LOCAL TIME 18:12 GMT *


On the situation in Aden, Asiri said that nothing is new regarding the military operations there, pointing out that what is happening *in Aden is Houthi 'Attack and Retreat' operations with moves by the Houthi militias in the City towards the north*, but the resistance elements on the ground have foiled those moves. Currently, work is being made to prevent supply to Aden from outside and to deplete these militias so that they lose their ability to move and use ammunition.

Regarding the ground operations, Asiri said that the Houthi militias seek to move the fight to the borders of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia by dragging the Saudi armed forces to launch ground operations on a larger scale. Yesterday, they targeted *one of the border posts in Najran sector*. *Artillery and Apache helicopters responded to the attack*. As a result, *three soldiers of the Saudi Armed Forces martyred*. Asiri pointed out that work is continuing on the border to prevent these elements from carrying out any act of hostility there. The Saudi forces take precautions *to spare citizens on the border of any damage, stressing that the Kingdom's borders are secure and stable, and will not be affected by such hostilities.*

He reported that the coalition forces are implementing now a maritime ban at the request of the Yemeni government, stressing that* the coalition forces will not allow anyone to provide the rebel elements with any kind of supply, and that the coalition forces will apply the procedures in these cases.
--More
21:27 LOCAL TIME 18:27 GMT *



Replying to reporters' questions about how to know the number of dead Houthis during the clashes on the southern border, the coalition spokesman Brigadier Asiri said that the statement was issued by the Ministry of Defence, noting that when there is a military operation on the border,* systems that identify the targets are used, in addition to the estimate of individuals or the number of trucks, adding that there are a lot of capabilities such as cameras, video and other devices such as Apache helicopters to gather information*. He pointed out that the announcement released *yesterday only mentioned the toll at the borders and there are statistics relating to the artillery bombardment against militias' sites.*

On the intention of building facilities that were used by the Houthis to store weapons after the end of the 'Determination Storm,' Brigadier Asiri said that the task of the coalition is to focus on the military action basically to make Yemen a safe country, noting that Yemen obtained support from the Arab Gulf States for a long time, and that the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia invested billions of dollars in Yemen. He added that when the time comes for the reconstruction of Yemen, no one will hesitate to do this job for the sake of the Yemeni people.

On the credibility of Huthi militias' use of germ and chemical weapons, the coalition spokesman said* that the use of this type of weapons by the militias has not been proved to the coalition's command, but if used, it will be faced appropriately, arguing that the coalition forces do not rule out the militias' seeking to get these weapons.*

On the clashes that occur on the Yemeni-Saudi border, Brigadier Asiri said that the * Huthi militias are trying to create a situation of insecurity on the border to undermine stability, explaining that the rugged nature of the Yemeni-Saudi border, and the closeness of villages between the two sides, could constitute a barrier to hitting the target when using artillery shells or mortar, which is being avoided by The 'Determination Storm' stressing that the Saudi border is safe and no one controls one centimeter of the border.*

On the importance of finding a commander for the Popular Committees and tribes, Brigadier Asiri said that the unity of command is a prerequisite to military action, and the Yemeni government coordinates its work with the Popular Committees and with the tribal leaders, stressing that the command of the coalition provides them with information and logistical support creating a noticeable change on the ground.

On the fear of the coalition forces from a repeat of what happened in Libya after the Libyan government supported the Popular Committees and the forces of the tribes in Libya, Brigadier Asiri stressed that each case has its factors and nature, indicating that Operation Determination Storm has clear and necessary objectives and the coalition forces will work to achieve them.

About the possibility of opening the door to volunteers in the kingdom as it was done in Desert Storm, Brigadier Asiri confirmed that this issue concerns the Ministry of Defense, and that the troops deployed on the ground now are enough and correspond to the size of the existing threat hoping that the operations will end as soon as positive with positive results.*

--SPA
23:23 LOCAL TIME 20:23 GMT *





ON THE FRONT LINE: Col. Ibrahim Sharahili, commander of Al-Dayer sector, explains the topography to Mohammad Al-Hattar at the tense border. (Photos: Courtesy Okaz)

JAZAN: MOHAMMAD AL-HATTAR & MOHAMMAD AL-MALKI

Published — Sunday 12 April 2015

At just a stone’s throw away, you can see Yemen on the other side of the border facing the Shahdan Mountain in the Al-Dayer governorate. The Yemeni villagers whose homes are barely about 500 meters from the frontier look to the Border Guard for help. *“Save us from the Houthis,”* they tell the Saudi soldiers.
Col. Ibrahim Sharahili commander of Al-Dayer sector, confirms that elderss of some Yemeni tribes have sought protection.

The roar of fighter jets and the sound of cannon fire echo on Mount Shahdan, reminding one that it is a war zone. Nevertheless, the Border Guard soldiers are seen valiantly protecting the borders. “Our brave soldiers fearlessly repulse attacks and force the enemy to retreat,” says Sharahili.

Notwithstanding threat to life from the Houthis, the rough terrain itself poses a big challenge. After a half-hour trek, we found ourselves next to the brave armed men on full alert under the leadership of First Lt. Abdulilah Al-Mutairi.
Sharahili says that this is one of the most dangerous areas of Al-Dayir.

The Harfiya point looks porous but the Saudi solders won’t let anybody sneak in. Three children with donkeys were quickly spotted and detained by the soldiers as they tried to cross the border.

Suleiman, one of the boys, said, “We rent donkeys for SR150 to SR200 for one trip; we don’t indulge in smuggling.”
At another location we found ourselves next to Yemeni homes whose owners said they will “fight with full force” if Houthis attack them.

Al-Dayer is a mountain range in Jazan and covers 80 km on the patrol path, and more than 96 km through checkpoints.

Members of the Saudi border guard and army's (APC) armoured personnel carrier patrol the Saudi-Yemeni border, in southwestern Saudi Arabia, in this April 9, 2015 photo. (AFP)


----------



## Ceylal

Despite all the astronomical defense spending, the country should be able to face any foe that may threatens the kingdom....well that what someone may thinks....




















And why do they need the US to refuel their jet when they have a half dozen brand new 330MRTT tankers not counting the one Emiratis possess,








The Houthis have a great future and my bet is on them..


----------



## Indus Falcon

Ceylal said:


> The Houthis have a great future and my bet is on them..



SO what happens when you loose your bet? You will quit this forum?


----------



## munchkin

Is Hadi's health good? The strategy of Houthis is to drag out operation DECISIVE STORM until Hadi dies of old age. Hadi is turning 70 years old come September.


----------



## saudi arabia (KSA)

*Huthi surrender




*​
*houthis attacks old man




*​
*yemen children attacks houthis armed vehicle




*​
*Houthis destroy the mosque




*​
*Houthi tank fall into the sea during the escape from the Saudi attacks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Indus Falcon said:


> SO what happens when you loose your bet? You will quit this forum?




I don't bet on losers...
Almost 3 weeks of war, 10 countries including the help from the US and Israel, they have yet to stop the Houdhis from gaining terrain. In all and all, 200 pages of non sense, Saudi propaganda to make them bigger than the dwarfs they really are...and trying to lay the blame on Iran...Don't expect these last Friday Conan the barbarians to admit their own stupidities in going to a war that they can't win. Egyptian should remember what the Houthis did to them in the 60's and the Saud in the last decade. The thread may be* featured*, by a "student of war " of a Saud academy, but it featured Arabs with armies that can't and will not fight nor have the will or the capability to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Instead of your rhetoric a simple "Yes" or "No" will suffice. Thank You!!


----------



## munchkin

Indus Falcon said:


> Instead of your rhetoric a simple "Yes" or "No" will suffice. Thank You!!




No. This is an open forum and this operation won't be over for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Indus Falcon said:


> And if this operation is over in a decade will you??




This operation will go on after Hadi dies of old age because Saudi Arabia will never send any ground trooops to Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

munchkin said:


> This operation will go on after Hadi dies of old age because Saudi Arabia will never send any ground trooops to Yemen.



Never say Never!!


----------



## munchkin

Indus Falcon said:


> Never say Never!!




Never because it will be disaster for Saudi Arabia if Saudi Arabia sends troops to a country of 25 million where there are more guns than people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

munchkin said:


> Never because it will be disaster for Saudi Arabia if Saudi Arabia sends troops to a country of 25 million where there are more guns than people.


It's always entertaining to listen to armchair generals, and their hypothesis!!


----------



## Strigon

*Question: *Why exactly cant these Arab countries form a coalition to fight ISIS? Houthi, some new kid in town who people rarely ever hear of gets priority over disgusting IS rats?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Strigon said:


> *Question: *Why exactly cant these Arab countries form a coalition to fight ISIS? Houthi, some new kid in town who people rarely ever hear of gets priority over disgusting IS rats?




ISIS is Sunni so they are good guys.


----------



## Strigon

munchkin said:


> ISIS is Sunni so they are good guys.




Pretty sure SA is afraid and despises them like many other countries.

Anything else besides a not so smart *** answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Strigon said:


> Pretty sure SA is afraid and despises them like many other countries.
> 
> Anything else besides a not so smart *** answer?




Why? Is ISIS attacking Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Strigon

munchkin said:


> Why? Is ISIS attacking Saudi Arabia?



ISIS being next to SA is making it scared sh!tless. SA's reasoning is that its being surrounded by enemies, IS on top, Iran on East, and now Yemen in south. Which is understandable to some degree but why so much stress on Yemen? I think almost whole solar system can agree IS is villain number 1.

As per IS, its long term objectives consist of "conquering"  Mekkah and Medina. And it seems its scare tactics have worked on SA.


----------



## Daneshmand

Indus Falcon said:


> SO what happens when you loose your bet? You will quit this forum?



He won't. In modern military history a conventional force has never been able to defeat an insurgency on a foreign land, even by extended ground occupation. Not USSR, not US, not anyone else. Odds are not in favor of Saudis. For them to win is extremely unlikely. They will have to talk to Houthis and accept them. There is no other choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Strigon said:


> IS on top




Actually, it is Shia Iraq on top. Iraq could be said as the biggest rival of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Strigon

munchkin said:


> Actually, it is Shia Iraq on top. Iraq could be said as the biggest rival of Saudi Arabia.



But that's one of the major IS source as well, which is a cause of concern for SA.


----------



## Daneshmand

U.S. Widens Role in Saudi-led Campaign Against Yemen Rebels - WSJ






_A Houthi rebel walks on Sunday amid the debris of a San’a football club reportedly hit by a Saudi-led coalition airstrike._

The U.S. is expanding its role in Saudi Arabia’s campaign in Yemen, vetting military targets and searching vessels for Yemen-bound Iranian arms amid growing concerns about the goals of the Saudi-led mission, according to U.S. and Arab officials.

U.S. officials worry mounting civilian casualties will undermine popular support in Yemen and in other Sunni Arab countries backing the campaign. At least 648 civilians have been killed since the intervention began, and Saudi-led strikes have hit hospitals, schools, a refugee camp and neighborhoods, according to U.N. officials. The Saudis have blamed the Iranian-backed Houthi rebels and their Yemeni allies for civilian casualties and said they were doing their best to limit them.

Saudi officials have said they aim to degrade the military capabilities of the Houthi rebels who have overrun much of Yemen and to restore President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to power after militants forced him to flee the country.

The Obama administration is skeptical the airstrikes will reverse the Houthi gains. Worried by the risk of more direct intervention by Iran, U.S. officials say they are urging the Saudis to set their sights more narrowly on halting rebel advances and reaching what amounts to a battlefield stalemate that leads all sides to the negotiating table.

Seventeen days of Saudi aerial and naval bombardment have prevented the Houthis from holding Yemen’s main port city, Aden, but failed to thwart the group’s advances elsewhere.

The campaign has made one of the world’s poorest countries the center of a regional proxy fight with high stakes for the Obama administration. The April 2 framework agreement that the U.S. and other world powers reached with Shiite Iran to trade sanctions relief for limits on its nuclear program has prompted the Saudis and their Sunni Muslim allies to resist what they see as Iran’s efforts to impose its influence in the Middle East—often along sectarian battle lines.

Prince Saud Al Faisal, the Saudi foreign minister, underscored the tensions on Sunday, telling reporters his country is “not at war with Iran” in Yemen. But he demanded Iran end its political and military support for the Houthis, who adhere to the Zaidi offshoot of Shiite Islam.






Iran denies allegations by U.S. and Saudi officials that it has been arming, training and funding the Houthis for years. Nevertheless, the U.S. Navy, backing a Saudi naval blockade of Yemen’s ports, has intensified a search for weapons on the seas near Yemen’s coast. Iran is trying to supply the Houthis with surface-to-air missiles, a senior U.S. defense official said.

On April 1, sailors on an American destroyer in the Red Sea halted a Panamanian-flagged freighter suspected of delivering Iranian weapons to the Houthis and searched the vessel. Although the search came up empty, it marked the navy’s first boarding operation in an expanding campaign to thwart the Houthis.

U.S. officials have grown concerned that some Saudi leaders may be shifting their war aims, wanting to bomb the rebels back to their base in the country’s north, according to officials involved in the discussions. Such an extended campaign could take a year or longer, according to U.S. intelligence assessments.

In recent meetings, Saudi officials have told their American counterparts they want the air campaign to be decisive and don’t want to take half-measures because they believe the Houthis will use any pause to regroup and restart their offensive later, according to officials on both sides.

Saudi officials say they don’t want to pull the plug on the air campaign prematurely, arguing that Yemen is a “tribal society which respects the strong.”

The White House has counseled the kingdom to stick to a more limited set of bombing targets and political objectives to avoid getting mired in an open-ended campaign, according to U.S. and Arab officials.

U.S. officials want to find a quick diplomatic exit to the fighting—one that enables the U.S. to restore its counterinsurgency operations in the country and resume drone strikes against Yemen-based al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula. Those operations were curtailed by the fighting last month.

Western and Arab officials say they worry that Yemen’s military over time could be so degraded by a prolonged Saudi air campaign that it would be unable to provide the stability needed for a political transition.

About a week before its campaign started, Saudi Arabia’s ambassador to Washington, Adel al-Jubeir, provided a preliminary Saudi list of high-priority targets in Yemen to Central Intelligence Agency Director John Brennan, according to U.S. officials. Mr. Jubeir wanted the U.S. to review the more than 100 high-value targets, including military bases used by Yemeni forces fighting alongside the Houthis, according to U.S. officials.

When Mr. Jubeir presented the list to Mr. Brennan, the White House had yet to decide on the extent to which the U.S. would assist in the Saudi air campaign. But U.S. officials said the White House authorized Pentagon war planners to check the targets against U.S. intelligence and to provide feedback to the Saudis to inform their initial strikes.

Pentagon war planners concluded some of the would-be targets were of little military value, while others had a high potential to cause civilian casualties because of their proximity to population centers. U.S. officials then conveyed those concerns to the Saudis. Saudi officials say they amended the target list after reviewing the Pentagon’s feedback.

Mr. Jubeir declined to comment on his communications with Mr. Brennan about targets and defended the operation in an interview.

“The objective is protect the legitimate government, defend the Yemeni people, and degrade and destroy the capabilities of the Houthis that could be a threat to Saudi Arabia,” he said. “The ultimate objective of the military operation is to open the door for a political process to resolve Yemen’s problems.”

During the initial round of Saudi strikes, the U.S. limited intelligence sharing with the Saudis, as it reviewed its role. The U.S. provided some satellite imagery, but stopped short of picking targets for them.

In recent days, the U.S. has increased intelligence-sharing with the Saudis, providing them with direct targeting support for sites the kingdom wants to bomb, according to U.S. officials.

Under the new arrangement, the Saudis pick their own targets, and then provide that information for review to Pentagon war planners at a joint operations center.

U.S. military and intelligence analysts study the would-be target sites and then provide their analysis to the Saudis about how they think Saudi commanders can make those strikes more effectively, such as by identifying specific locations where the U.S. believes the bombs should be dropped.

U.S. officials say the review system allows them to warn the Saudis away from potential targets if there is a high potential for collateral damage or if a strike could inadvertently destroy critical infrastructure.

“The United States is providing our partners with necessary and timely intelligence to defend Saudi Arabia and respond to other efforts to support the legitimate government of Yemen,” saidAlistair Baskey, a White House National Security Council spokesman.

In some cases, Saudi strikes are launched before the U.S. can review the targets because the Saudis believe they are time sensitive, the officials said.

The Saudi campaign is still focused on trying to slow the Houthi advance, U.S. officials said. And the kingdom’s fighter planes aren’t in a position to go on the offensive against bands of Houthi rebels on the battlefield because the Saudis don’t have the intelligence or advanced military equipment to do so effectively.


----------



## rmi5

Oublious said:


> I want to nuance the guy who asked the americans welcome to iraq...
> 
> the filthy guy who iron sent to america is this shittt,,
> 
> 
> abdelaziz el hakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the iraqi shia who asked america to invade iraq with the help of iroon. Look behind el hakimi gggomayni.
> 
> 
> This is not first time, iraqi shia did help mongols to invade baghdad so this is not something new. Is in ther blood my friend....



What a clueless idiot you are. Shiites did not invite Mongols to overthrow caliphate maniacs, but shiites did not defend the sick caliphate either. Why should they? Caliphs massacred shiites, and killed prophet's grandsons(aka Shiite Imams), so expecting shiites defending or even give a shit about caliphate, is absolutely idiotic.
On the other hand, what Iran does in supporting Palestinians for 4 decades is wrong. Sunnis always hate shiites no matter of what shiites do, that's what I hope Iranians finally understand(in which they are gradually understanding it after Palestinians(Hamas) backstabbing Iran).


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

13/04/2015
*Mohamed bin Zayed arrives in Riyadh*

His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces arrived this evening in Riyadh on a short visit to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

He was received at the Riyadh Airbase by HRH Prince Mohammed bin Nayef bin Abdulaziz, Saudi Deputy Crown Prince, 2nd Deputy Prime Minister and Interior Minister, HRH Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Saudi Minister of Defence, Chief of the Royal Court and Special Advisor to the Custodian of the Tow Holy Mosques and a number of ministers and senior officials.

Sheikh Mohamed is being accompanied by H.H. Lt. General Sheikh Saif bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of the Interior, H.H. Sheikh Tahnoun bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy National Security Advisor, H.H. Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs, H.H. Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, Ahmed Juma Al Za'abi, Deputy Minister for Presidential Affairs, Khaldoon Khalifa Al Mubarak, Chairman of Abu Dhabi Executive Affairs Authority (EAA), Lt. General Juma Ahmed Al Bowardi, Advisor to the Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and a number of officials.

Mohamed bin Zayed arrives in Riyadh | WAM



-------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

rmi5 said:


> What a clueless idiot you are. Shiites did not invite Mongols to overthrow caliphate maniacs, but shiites did not defend the sick caliphate either. Why should they? Caliphs massacred shiites, and killed prophet's grandsons(aka Shiite Imams), so expecting shiites defending or even give a shit about caliphate, is absolutely idiotic.
> On the other hand, what Iran does in supporting Palestinians for 4 decades is wrong. Sunnis always hate shiites no matter of what shiites do, that's what I hope Iranians finally understand(in which they are gradually understanding it after Palestinians(Hamas) backstabbing Iran).




donkey, i now it does hurt if your history consists only of betrayel.


----------



## Conspirator

Yemen a mouthful bigger than Saudis mouth

While the Israeli regime which has more power than Saudi Arabia could not conquer Gaza, this question comes in mind that how the Saudis could imagine they can conquer the Yemen which is much bigger and more populated than Gaza


----------



## الأعرابي

*Meanwhile in Ukraine *


----------



## Indus Falcon

الأعرابي said:


> *Meanwhile in Ukraine *


In Ukraine? Who are they? Chechens ? Fighting for the Kremlin?


----------



## الأعرابي

Indus Falcon said:


> In Ukraine? Who are they? Chechens ? Fighting for the Kremlin?



A Ukrainian army unit fighting Russian supported rebels in Donetsk


----------



## munchkin

الأعرابي said:


> A Ukrainian army unit fighting Russian supported rebels in Donetsk




Not in Donetsk. In the state of NEW RUSSIA. A state must be 3 criteria:

1. a group of citizens

2. a controlled border

3. a leader


----------



## rmi5

Oublious said:


> donkey, i now it does hurt if your history consists only of betrayel.



The word donkey very well describes you foul mouth clown. Betrayal to the killers of prophet's grandsons and their oppressors? You are really an idiot and a hypocrite. Be happy in your suck up business for caliphs. Now, go to Raqqa for sucking up your latest caliph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Yemenis are using the hashtag #KefayaWar as an online anti-war movement,


----------



## Oublious

rmi5 said:


> The word donkey very well describes you foul mouth clown. Betrayal to the killers of prophet's grandsons and their oppressors? You are really an idiot and a hypocrite. Be happy in your suck up business for caliphs. Now, go to Raqqa for sucking up your latest caliph



You are the sons of betrayers, you are the one who invited the grandson of the Prophet and sold him to a zaliemm like assad. Its in you nature like i told you, so why wont the childeren of betrayers invite americans to occupy iraq?

Suck the facts good childeren, you can do nothing history is bright every body can see it. Only donkeys who eat donkey balls can see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

whats the logical end to this war?


----------



## United

CorporateAffairs said:


> whats the logical end to this war?



Iran stops exporting terrorism in Middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Oublious said:


> You are the sons of betrayers, you are the one who invited the grandson of the Prophet and sold him to a zaliemm like assad. Its in you nature like i told you, so why wont the childeren of betrayers invite americans to occupy iraq?
> 
> Suck the facts good childeren, you can do nothing history is bright every body can see it. Only donkeys who eat donkey balls can see it.



You are truly an idiot who knows nothing from history. Go worship Yazid, Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, or any other murderer, which suit your gang very well, or try to make up your own history to justify whatever crime those barbaric caliphs did, from genocide of millions of people to kill their prophet's family to forcing idiots like your grandparents to lose their identity and become arabs' slaves.
PS. FYI, I am no muslim, not a shiite, nor a sunni.
PPS. Donkey is the derogatory term that is used against turks in Iran. Why are you repeating it? Do you have a mental problem? I guess you do, since only a highly mental retarded can have believes in what you believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

rmi5 said:


> You are truly an idiot who knows nothing from history. Go worship Yazid, Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi, or any other murderer, which suit your gang very well, or try to make up your own history to justify whatever crime those barbaric caliphs did, from genocide of millions of people to kill their prophet's family to forcing idiots like your grandparents to lose their identity and become arabs' slaves.
> PS. FYI, I am no muslim, not a shiite, nor a sunni.
> PPS. Donkey is the derogatory term that is used against turks in Iran. Why are you repeating it? Do you have a mental problem? I guess you do, since only a highly mental retarded can have believes in what you believe.




As i mentioned early betraying is in your nature, go now and do your demagogeu with somebody else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

chauvunist said:


> Talking of freak i thought you were talking about Ayatullah's freak they sent couple of days back to Pakistan..



genius comparing Zarif to Saudi Religious Affairs minister who says "Pakistan should do more" and can't accept parliments decision. What religious enlightenment is this Minister to offer? The religious grounds to why women can not drive, or how royal sperm is the rightful governance of the land or Pakistanis should risk lives and slay the houthis like the palestinians in 70's?

Pakistani perfectly sums up facebook president Hadi eloquently

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587394594452545536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

United said:


> Iran stops exporting terrorism in Middle east.




prove it


----------



## Belew_Kelew

munchkin said:


> This operation will go on after Hadi dies of old age because Saudi Arabia will never send any ground trooops to Yemen.




No need for ground forces when 80% of the country is forming a ground forces now to destroy the Houthi's, all is needed is for the heavy weapons of the old yemeni army under saleh control to be destroyed, cut off communication and arm the Anti-Houthi/saleh forces and it should take few months for houthi's to run back to their sa'da caves and beg for negotiation. for iranian foriegn minister to travel to pakistan and oman within few days tells you the houthi's are losing badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Belew_Kelew said:


> No need for ground forces when 80% of the country is forming a ground forces now to destroy the Houthi's, all is needed is for the heavy weapons of the old yemeni army under saleh control to be destroyed, cut off communication and arm the Anti-Houthi/saleh forces and it should take few months for houthi's to run back to their sa'da caves and beg for negotiation. for iranian foriegn minister to travel to pakistan and oman within few days tells you the houthi's are losing badly.




It's never about Houthis. The Ansar Allah movement is comprised of Shia and Sunni alike who want corruption gone from Yemen. A similar revolution is Maidan which ousted president Yanukovych.

As for arms, arms will never run out in Yemen. Each day Ansar Allah captures many Saudi supplied arms after killing pro Saudi Arabian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

rumours saying houthis and army are at Ma'rib and taking the fight to major anti-houthi tribes.


----------



## United

munchkin said:


> prove it



thats why u r called "New Recruit"

plz go through old open threads.......


----------



## Belew_Kelew

munchkin said:


> It's never about Houthis. The Ansar Allah movement is comprised of Shia and Sunni alike who want corruption gone from Yemen. A similar revolution is Maidan which ousted president Yanukovych.



Ansar allah movement have few zaidi and sunni support some bought by money while others tagging along joining the bandwagon, as usual with many of the yemeni tribemen they do tend to side with the flow, many of them are joining Hadi side and leaving houthi support, easy come easy go the houthi's knew about this as well you don't get loyalty in yemen overnight. Yemen is a tribal society with 80% sunni, corruption is a norm in that country but getting ruled from a faction who are less than 1% (houthi) from a larger group which form no more than 20% (Zaidi) by a proxy from a shia country which is not arab (Iran) would never fly among the tribes especially in the south of yemen, sooner or later there was always going to be a counter attack against the houthi's to stop them. Their arrogance and self confidence really is the reason for their downfall, going as far as aden and hadramut to control in regions where it's 100% sunni is stupidity and the chance the allied wanted to give them a spanking. South yemen never liked the idea of northern yemeni taking control of their territory let alone Non sunni they miscalculated their final step and messed up big time.




munchkin said:


> As for arms, arms will never run out in Yemen. Each day Ansar Allah captures many Saudi supplied arms after killing pro Saudi Arabian soldiers.




lol i don't think you were serious with this comment.



beast89 said:


> rumours saying houthis and army are at Ma'rib and taking the fight to major anti-houthi tribes.



Ma'rib is the province where most of the Oil and gas is in yemen, even before the strikes the houthi's tried to take it many times but the tribesmen are known for their fierce fighting. It is a last minute gasp top take over the province so they can have something in the negotiation table if it comes to it, but Ma'rib is no joke there are 40,000 soldiers from the muslim brotherhood Eslah Faction stationed there and many more from the tribesmen forces. with the allied support now the Houthi would need at least 200,000 troops to attack Ma'rib to be considered a threat for take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Belew_Kelew said:


> Ma'rib is the province where most of the Oil and gas is in yemen, even before the strikes the houthi's tried to take it many times but the tribesmen are known for their fierce fighting. It is a last minute gasp top take over the province so they can have something in the negotiation table if it comes to it, but Ma'rib is no joke there are 40,000 soldiers from the muslim brotherhood Eslah Faction stationed there and many more from the tribesmen forces. with the allied support now the Houthi would need at least 200,000 troops to attack Ma'rib to be considered a threat for take over.



Thanks for info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

الأعرابي said:


> *Meanwhile in Ukraine *


Why do they have the Saudi flag??


----------



## الأعرابي

Desert Fox said:


> Why do they have the Saudi flag??



In order to spite Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Saudi artillery firing on the country's southern border with Yemen


----------



## beast89

الأعرابي said:


> In order to spite Russia.



this what the chechens are reduced to now? I bet Russia is worried. Well at least the chechens can fight unlike saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

CorporateAffairs said:


> whats the logical end to this war?


no logic whatsoever, just another senile monarch wanted to give a young son a war to sharpen his teeth. But they chose the wrong animal to mess with...



United said:


> Iran stops exporting terrorism in Middle east.


I thought the Saud bought that business and ran with it, from Somalia, to Algeria, Libya,Egypt, Syria, Irak and now Yemen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

beast89 said:


> this what the chechens are reduced to now? I bet Russia is worried. Well at least the chechens can fight unlike saudis.



No? I thought we comprised most of the foreign terrorist population around the world according to you shiite lot? Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Kashmir, Pakistan, Bosnia, Chechnya, Ukraine, Burma, Philippines, Russia, Europe?

So which is it? a.)Saudis are peaceful and can't fight. b.)Saudis are terroristic by nature and barbaric and love to do Jihad and wage wars against organized armies like U.S. USSR, Iranian, Syrian, Iraqi Army.

Make up your mind.



Ceylal said:


> no logic whatsoever, just another *senile* monarch wanted to give a young son a war to sharpen his teeth. But they chose the wrong animal to mess with...
> 
> 
> I thought the Saud bought that business and ran with it, from Somalia, to Algeria, Libya,Egypt, Syria, Irak and now Yemen..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 13, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, Consultant at the Minister of Defense's Office and Spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that a large part of the goals set by the coalition forces have been achieved, and the coalition operations are going as planned.

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Asiri said that the last period has seen continuous movements of Houthi militia trying to move logistics towards Aden. Therefore, the coalition forces aimed to isolate Aden from such type of supply, and to end the movements of Houthi militias on the roads leading to Aden.

Asiri pointed out that the Houthi militias were forced to move off-road and in valleys. Therefore, their movement has become slow and they are prone to coalition forces strikes. Moreover, they were ambushed by the People's Committees and tribesmen, and as a result, their movements on the ground have become more difficult.*
--More
20:23 LOCAL TIME 17:23 GMT *



He stated that air operations of the coalition *continued to target the stores of machineries, ammunition and military equipment as well as Houthi militias in Saada, Omran and Sanaa.*

He added that the Houthi militias managed to* exploit schools, hospitals and sports grounds to store equipment and machineries, noting that the coalition forces have targeted a playground in the city of Aden and another one in Ebb Province which contain big amount of ammunition and equipment.*

He confirmed the keenness of the coalition forces to keep the infrastructure of Yemen intact and at the same time not allow the Houthi militias to benefit from using them in military activities.

He pointed out to the coalition forces also continued to target caves in Sanaa and Saada to make sure that the Houthi militias are not using them to store ammunition and equipment or as group assembling centers.*
--More
20:40 LOCAL TIME 17:40 GMT



*Asiri explained that airstrikes by coalition forces have reached 120 sorties, noting that the forces are capable to augment this number but are keen to pinpoint and hit their targets.

He pointed that the bad deteriorating psychological state of the Houthi militias is forcing them to attack citizens as they are lacking any ground target. *Work of the coalition forces is now focusing on damaging tunnels and concentration centers of Houthis around Aden, leaving them as vulnerable targets for our airstrikes, isolated and cut off and having no other choice but to surrender to the popular committees or the legitimate local authorities, he said.
He said Sanaa and its surroundings, machineries concentrations in Maareb Province and some districts in Aden are still subject to coalition forces airstrikes.*

Brig. Gen. Asiri said great efforts are being exerted to orchestrate relief work heading for Aden and Sanaa as well as all-Yemen to guarantee its delivery to the Yemeni needy citizens, noting that the Red Cross and Doctors without Borders are continuing relief deliveries to capital Sanaa, a step which will improve the performance of hospitals and provision of medical services to Yemeni citizens, he added.

On the land operations, Asiri said matters go smoothly at all the southern border of the Kingdom. However, *there are few skirmishes being launched by the Houthi militias using mortar shots towards border posts, particularly in Najran sector, whereas the Saudi land forces managed to deal with them accordingly and remain keen to respond to the sources of fire and evade shelling residential areas where many citizens who have nothing to do with the war are residing.*

*Naval ban operations are continuing to check all vessels heading for or coming from all Yemeni ports, he said, citing the arrival yesterday of a vessel affiliated to the Russian government to evacuate some of their dependants in the port of Aden. He pointed that work is continuing to coordinate evacuation and relief works for all dependants available there through an ad hoc committee while humanitarian relief work is continuing at Yemeni ports.
--More
21:28 LOCAL TIME 18:28 GMT *


In response to a question on the attempt by *Houthi militias and Saleh troops to transfer the struggle with the Kingdom to the media bench,* Asiri said this trend has never ceased since the beginning of the operations whereas they managed to use different means of media to spread lies and exaggerated news.* He cited that the media has, over the last few days, quoted the Houthi militia as reporting that they have occupied 30 Saudi villages. The media is now available at the border along Jazan sector, he said, adding that tomorrow their representatives will be at Najran sector to see the real situation.*

He noted that the pressure mounted by the coalition forces on the Houthi ground militias in Saada and the surroundings made them opt to try to expand their operation zone along the Saudi border, but in vain, as those operations are limited and desperate, due, also, to the firm and forceful response of the border guard troops.

Asked to estimate the size of skirmishes along the Kingdom's border, *Asiri said there are one or two elements who are using mortar-80 from a hidden site on a mountain, using hit and hide tactic.* Responding to the source of fire by our forces is suffice, he said, adding that whenever it is time to launch the land attack according to the plan, and not in response to the Houthi dragging tactics, our forces are going to do it.

I avail myself of this opportunity to call on the Yemenis and commanders of military units, officers and troops who now became certain of the wrong way of anti-legitimacy in Yemen to return to their commanders and army to, again, sincerely defend their land and citizens against the Houthi militias, he said, adding that he refers the matter of bringing them before justice or holding them accountable to the Yemeni legitimate government.*
--More
22:10 LOCAL TIME 19:10 GMT *


----------



## munchkin

الأعرابي said:


> In order to spite Russia.




Chechens were hunted down like rats in Chechnya. You don't want to mess with the RUSSIAN military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

munchkin said:


> Chechens were hunted down like rats in Chechnya. You don't want to mess with the RUSSIAN military.



The Russian military couldn't take Chechnya till they paid the rebels leaders there in order to stop the fighting, now your mighty Russian military gives monthly salaries to rebels in Chechnya. Please don't make me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

munchkin said:


> Chechens were hunted down like rats in Chechnya. You don't want to mess with the RUSSIAN military.


And you lost 26000 soldiers


----------



## munchkin

Zarvan said:


> And you lost 26000 soldiers




Russia lost a combined some 10,000 soldiers in the two Chenchen wars. Ukraine lost over 2,000 soldiers in only a year. Losing soldiers is nothing. Population always grows anyway.

It is weather you can gain and hold territory that matters. Deaths of soldiers is not important.

Are there anymore Chechen terrorists in Chechnya? No. They were all eradicated.


----------



## Daneshmand

Link: Is Iran outmaneuvering Saudi Arabia in Yemen?


----------



## beast89

the lazy pakistani unwilling to fight for the gulf courtesy of Bahrani newspaper 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587743317946982400


----------



## Ceylal

الأعرابي said:


> The Russian military couldn't take Chechnya till *they paid the rebels* leaders there in order to stop the fighting, now your mighty Russian military gives monthly salaries to rebels in Chechnya. Please don't make me laugh.


You mean they mimicked the Saud buying a Houthis peace...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Ceylal and @Indus Falcon you guys must stop trading insults immediately.
otherwise I will ban you without warning



Strigon said:


> *Question: *Why exactly cant these Arab countries form a coalition to fight ISIS? Houthi, some new kid in town who people rarely ever hear of gets priority over disgusting IS rats?


ISIS is a proxy like FSA and is doing a perfect job of fighting the rival regimes so why bother
its international politics


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> You mean they mimicked the Saud buying a Houthis peace...


In 2009 the Houthis proposed a one sided cease fire hoping that the Saudis will will stop bombing them ROFL

Russians are just weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iran is now proposing a "peace" initiative... Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Let's examine this picture, these Saudi soldiers were waiting and looking around with AK-47 while one guy fire the expensive artillery alone. 

it appears, definitely very poor training and lack of disciplines. 

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Ceylal and @Indus Falcon you guys must stop trading insults immediately.
> otherwise I will ban you without warning


Where did you see insults?Am I the only one being watched here? If you want to ban me go ahead, I don't need warning...Have you have any idea how many times I was called a stateless barbarian by the same that you are trying to protect their precious feeling?
This is a forum, not a mosque, we should be able to state our opinions clearly..It is not like I know Indus Falcon or him, knowing me..that we might have an infractus caused by our barbs..If you don't like our respective opinions on "decisive-storm" go ahead and state it...
I got banned for calling Hazzy a cheap whore as a term of endearment, for two weeks, while well known Saudi created several new pseudo to flood this thread, without being bothered...Hazzy is still being banned...for some mystic reason...We don't have to agree on anything..But we should have the right and the freedom to express our opinion...If this forum, became a mosque without our knowledge, then I have to excuse my self, and let you preach to the righteous one..because I am not one of them or pretend to be..



VelocuR said:


> Let's examine this picture, these Saudi soldiers were waiting and looking around with AK-47 while one guy fire the expensive artillery alone.
> 
> it appears, definitely very poor training and lack of disciplines.
> 
> Publishing these pictures like these put them in more harm..their motivation is lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

VelocuR said:


> Let's examine this picture, these Saudi soldiers were waiting and looking around with AK-47 while one guy fire the expensive artillery alone.
> 
> it appears, definitely very poor training and lack of disciplines.




So what are you suggesting they should do? You want them all to line up and pull that rope? or perhaps grow wings and fly with the shell in order to guide it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Ha ha...good reply


----------



## beast89

الأعرابي said:


> So what are you suggesting they should do? You want them all to line up and pull that rope? or perhaps grow wings and fly with the shell in order to guide it ?



they can stop holding their guns for starters. Or if they are can't live with without the guns they can use their wings to hold the guns kinda like what you suggested. Or some other imaginative way keeping those pair of hands gun-free which you can come up with 







compared with this (granted the situation is different)


----------



## The SiLent crY

VelocuR said:


> Let's examine this picture, these Saudi soldiers were waiting and looking around with AK-47 while one guy fire the expensive artillery alone.
> 
> it appears, definitely very poor training and lack of disciplines.
> 
> @Horus



Don't worry , These soldiers are not supposed to fight in any battle , Its US and Pakistan's job to save their *** if the show ends in real war .


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

VelocuR said:


> Let's examine this picture, these Saudi soldiers were waiting and looking around with AK-47 while one guy fire the expensive artillery alone.
> 
> it appears, definitely very poor training and lack of disciplines.
> 
> @Horus




Yes ! It makes really any alone. Jerk ! 











...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> Don't worry , These soldiers are not supposed to fight in any battle , Its US and Pakistan's job to save their *** if the show ends in real war .


Casualties in 20 days:
Huthis: 700+
Saudi: 4

Hmm.. Very poor training..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

While +10 Iranians die in border skirmishes, and they're not even in war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

@BLACKEAGLE look whose flag is in the center and who is at the end.. Lol


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> @BLACKEAGLE look whose flag is in the center and who is at the end.. Lol


I don't know why it is still there.. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

munchkin said:


> Chechens were hunted down like rats in Chechnya. You don't want to mess with the RUSSIAN military.



no they weren't 
Russia had to resort to tactics they used in Afghanistan to bring any damage at all to Chechens


----------



## CHI RULES

The SiLent crY said:


> Don't worry , These soldiers are not supposed to fight in any battle , Its US and Pakistan's job to save their *** if the show ends in real war .


Good luck to both Iran and KSA kill more innocent Muslims


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't know why it is still there.. :/



Saudis would be red-faced if they remove it lolol. Btw 6 saudis terminated. UN states 600 hundred killed with more than half being civilian. Clearly your deluded or just a liar


----------



## Ceylal

الأعرابي said:


> So what are you suggesting they should do? You want them all to line up and pull that rope? or perhaps grow wings and fly with the shell in order to guide it ?


That means you don't have a clue what he is talking about.
Compare the Saud artillery team...to these





and to these...





with the Saud, based on that picture, won't be able to lobe but one or two shells every 30 mins...
i wonder why the Houthis are not in Ras Etanoura by this time?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Saudis would be red-faced if they remove it lolol.





beast89 said:


> Btw 6 saudis terminated. UN states 600 hundred killed with more than half being civilian. Clearly your deluded or just a liar


The coalition said 500+ Huthis bit the dust. That was about 5 days ago, I think they're now 700+. BTW, denying their casualties is first disrespectful to your dear brothers and second won't make the number less or sth.


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF OMAN (Apr. 13, 2015) Helicopters fly from the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) during a vertical replenishment with the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson will be the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Fenaroli/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (April 11, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and French navy Durance-class multi-product replenishment oiler FS Meuse (A607) conduct a replenishment-at-sea. Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Cody Howell/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (April 8, 2015) An F/A-18E Super Hornet attached to Sunliners of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 81 launches from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed as part of the Carl Vinson Strike Group supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)




ARABIAN GULF (April 8, 2015) Four Carrier Air Wing (CVW-17) aircraft fly in formation over aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed as part of the Carl Vinson Strike Group supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released





GULF OF ADEN (April 8, 2015) Capt. Dana Gordon, from Columbia, S.C., commanding officer of the amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), makes an announcement from the ship's bridge. Iwo Jima is the flagship for the Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), provides a versatile sea-based, expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Magen F. Weatherwax/Released)




RED SEA (April 8, 2015) Sailors assigned to the deck department aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) stand aft lookout watch. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Wyatt L. Anthony/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (April 9, 2015) Sailors hold candles during Catholic Mass aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Alex King/Released)


----------



## VelocuR

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Yes ! It makes really any alone. Jerk !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still carrying AK-47s on their arms ?? 






Professional teamwork


----------



## beast89

VelocuR said:


> still carrying AK-47s on their arms ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional teamwork



then you have this lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Can anyone give the updated status as of now? Sorry folks not been following due to busy schedule....



@Ceylal @Daneshmand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Tridibans said:


> Can anyone give the updated status as of now? Sorry folks not been following due to busy schedule....
> 
> 
> 
> @Ceylal @Daneshmand


the only two that were giving unbiased status of the op-decisive are *Daneshmand* and *Hazzy *(his old pseudo), who is unfortunately banned or not participating...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

VelocuR said:


> still carrying AK-47s on their arms ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional teamwork



Well,our soldiers did the same,that doesn't mean they aren't professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> the only two that were giving unbiased status of the op-decisive are *Daneshmand* and *Hazzy *(his old pseudo), who is unfortunately banned or not participating...



ROFL sure, you do know that Yemen and Yemeni sources are written in Arabic not Farsi or French right?


----------



## Hindustani78

14 Apr, 2015
Workers unload emergency medical aid from Medecins Sans Frontieres from a plane at Sanaa airport.








14 Apr, 2015
Members of the International Committee of the Red Cross walk towards a plane loaded with Emergency medical aid after it landed at the international airport in Sanaa.
















A Houthi militant walks past a shipment of emergency medical aid for the Red Cross being unloaded from a plane at Sanaa airport.


----------



## munchkin

Azeri440 said:


> no they weren't
> Russia had to resort to tactics they used in Afghanistan to bring any damage at all to Chechens
> 
> View attachment 214893




Chechnya is Russian territory. Russia did what Russia had to do to eradicate extremist Islam from Chechnya. Today's Chechnya is a peaceful Sufi state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Ceylal said:


> the only two that were giving unbiased status of the op-decisive are *Daneshmand* and *Hazzy *(his old pseudo), who is unfortunately banned or not participating...



You should add your name to that list. I just post time to time, not that regularly.



Tridibans said:


> Can anyone give the updated status as of now? Sorry folks not been following due to busy schedule....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ceylal @Daneshmand



Not much of an update. Houthis have taken over almost all Yemen. At least the parts that count. Saudis are dropping bombs in desert. There is already nothing in that country to destroy. It is a classic stalemate, favoring forces on the ground which are Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Southern separatist women fighters in Aden
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...e-up-arms-to-defend-city-against-Houthis.html
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...e-up-arms-to-defend-city-against-Houthis.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

munchkin said:


> Southern separatist women fighters in Aden
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/per...e-up-arms-to-defend-city-against-Houthis.html



Where are their men? 

In Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Daneshmand said:


> Where are their men?
> 
> In Saudi Arabia?




Actually, it was Hadi who crushed South Yemen resistance in the early 1990s. Hadi is a traitor of South Yemen. He defected to North Yemen in 1986 and served under Saleh. No one in Aden likes Hadi. In Aden there are only separatists who wish to restore South Yemen.

South Yemen headscarf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

What a coward filthy Arabs insulting to Al-Bakistan.

*Translation:*
First the Pakistani guy is asked to get up and fight
He replied: I don't have power

Then he's asked to get up and takes money.
He replied: Sure I'm coming.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587743317946982400


----------



## azzo

VelocuR said:


> What a coward filthy Arabs insulting to Al-Bakistan.
> 
> *Translation:*
> First the Pakistani guy is asked to get up and fight
> He replied: I don't have power
> 
> Then he's asked to get up and takes money.
> He replied: Sure I'm coming.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587743317946982400



That's some weird Arabic grammar. Retarded dialect that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Casualties in 20 days:
> Huthis: 700+
> Saudi: 4
> 
> Hmm.. Very poor training..



700 ... !? Based on what ? , Why not 2000 or 1000 or 673 ? where did this number come from ? 

Houthis do not have manpower problem and with more than 1200000 armed forces leave alone new generations I doubt sacrificing hundreds fr taking the country matters , what matters is that when Aden falls and those pro Hadi and Al Qaeda forces are slaughtered , no God damn Army can do anything against them and Saudis will have a nightmare next to their bed while their trade route is controlled by Rafida Shias in Hormoz and Bab Al Mandeb .

This is why Saudis are desperately grabbing everyone's' ball or bribing them to help them stop this .

By the way , Houthis are fighting a war that no Arab army has balls to enter otherwise they should prepare 26000 more coffins like those stupid Egyptians who are going o make the same mistake again when they're country is in chaos .


----------



## /_/

The war no based on who killing more this is major mistake who many people do.

The Saudis no take a single square meter and after many air strikes they are no able to stopped the Houthis advance, so in the military reality they just failed 

They can claim killed 492389342892348324823423843428 Houthis but they cant capture a single Held Houthi town they are just so fucking scared to put their foots on battlefield.


----------



## Daneshmand

Hadi: A hollow president whose masters in Riyadh are killing us | Middle East






_The self-exiled Yemeni president supports a Saudi-led bombing campaign that is destroying the country that he betrayed and then fled_

My country, Yemen, is under attack by an autocratic monarchy whose campaign of airstrikes is fuelled by a desire for regional domination. The nine Arab states currently bombing Yemen with the aim of restoring Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi as president are headed by Saudi Arabia, an oil-rich kingdom that lashes activists for tweeting and imprisons women for driving.

The airstrikes they launched last month are crippling Yemen. Airports, bridges, wheat silos, power plants, gas stations, food trucks, schools, a football field, and a camp for the displaced have all been hit. Hundreds of people have been killed, including women and children. And an air and naval blockade has brought the economy to its knees.

Reading the op-ed published in the New York Times on Monday by Hadi, it is hard to tell if he is talking about the same country. Perhaps this is because he abandoned Yemen last month and fled to Saudi Arabia. His masters in Riyadh command Yemen’s skies but have no grasp of what is happening on the ground. The column speaks to his desperate lack of leadership: with Yemen facing its most grave crisis in decades Hadi did not address his own people, he wrote to America.

Accusing the Houthis of being “backed by Iran” and of “committing acts of aggression”, Hadi made several references to the people of Yemen. But who are the Yemeni people Hadi is talking about? If they are behind him, as he says, would he be fleeing from one place to another like a criminal?

And where is this Iran Hadi speaks of? Here in Yemen we only see American drones and now foreign war planes destroying our country. Has Iran ever attacked Yemen? Sent troops? Bombed Yemeni factories? Ask a Yemeni what Hadi achieved during his two years in office and the answer will invariably be the same: nothing. Instead of building institutions, Hadi allowed the government to rot, the old regime to resurface, and his allies to loot what remained of the country’s resources.

A hollow president, Hadi has called on foreign powers to do his fighting for him, destroying Yemen’s infrastructure and army in the process. In 1994, when civil war broke out between north and south Yemen, Hadi betrayed his fellow southerners and fought alongside former president Ali Abdullah Saleh in the north. On 25 March 2015 when he fled to Riyadh, Hadi betrayed the entire country.

In contrast to Hadi, the Houthis, a politically ambitious movement from north Yemen, have decided to fulfil the goals of the 2011 revolution and deliver on their promises: removing and bringing corrupt criminals to justice, stopping US drone strikes and forming a new government. At the same time they have continued fighting Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP), a violent group that flourished under the rule of Saleh.

As a movement led by Abdulmalik al-Houthi, a man in his early thirties, the Houthis have gained popular support among young people. In al-Houthi’s calls for a new Yemen, people see a way to turn the failed 2011 revolution into a successful example for change.

Looking at the failed "Arab spring" in Syria and Libya, the Houthis succeeded in providing public services and security in areas they controlled. Most Yemeni cities, including the capital Sanaa, have barely any electricity. People have to buy water privately and use generators to provide their business and home with electricity. In Houthi-controlled areas, electricity is provided by generators which are funded and built by the people. According to the Ministry of Interior, the Houthis’ stronghold of Sadaa has the lowest crime rates and some of the highest tax revenues in Yemen.

With wars raging in Libya, Iraq and Syria and terrorist groups declaring their own states, Yemen has been a different story with AQAP losing control of the towns of al-Jowf, Arhab, Ibb, Radaa as well as Bayda city.

Many people in Yemen believe the US is at least partly to blame for the failure of the Arab spring. Especially in Syria and Libya, America’s allies - Qatar and Saudi Arabia - have funded terrorist groups with the aim of destroying armies and infrastructure and crushing hope for change. The Houthis are here to turn this counter-revolution around so that the demands of 2011 can finally be realised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## /_/

google = "Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map wiki" for see general map


----------



## Aslan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran is now proposing a "peace" initiative... Pathetic.


I find it really funny how the iranians are running from pillar to post to hell crying, calling the Saudi campaign every name in the book. While shamelessly aiding bashar and assisting him in killing the Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Madali

Iran's peace initiative isn't that complicated,

_"Mr. Zarif proposed a four-point plan to resolve the crisis in Yemen. It included a cease-fire, humanitarian assistance, a dialogue among local factions, and an agreement by regional and other powers that the country should have “a broad-based government friendly to all its neighbors.”"_

Some people are claiming that Iran is asking for peace now because Houthis are losing. This is an illogical argument. If Iran was encouraging war a month back and now changed their mind, that would make it a probably claim. But there has been no changes in Iran's stance since day 1.


----------



## بلندر

Aslan said:


> I find it really funny how the iranians are running from pillar to post to hell crying, calling the Saudi campaign every name in the book. While shamelessly aiding bashar and assisting him in killing the Syrians.




so what Arab mighty coalition army achieved till now !? destroying Yemen !? killing women and children !? or flexing muscle for Iran !?



Madali said:


> Some people are claiming that Iran is asking for peace now because Houthis are losing. This is an illogical argument. If Iran was encouraging war a month back and now changed their mind, that would make it a probably claim. But there has been no changes in Iran's stance since day 1.



they said first lie "Yemeni are Iran militia " and they had no choice to say other lies .... so don't take them seriously ...



Aslan said:


> I find it really funny how the iranians are running from pillar to post to hell crying, calling the Saudi campaign every name in the book. While shamelessly aiding bashar and assisting him in killing the Syrians.



we are not the one who is bashing others for not fighting for us !!!


----------



## بلندر

and you are bombing all Yemen ....


----------



## Informant

Please kill each other, these guys deserve nothing better. While the enemies consider Shi'ites and Sunnis one and the same, i.e. terror monkeys. 

Pathetic. Glad our parliament listened to the people for once. Let's hope N league delegation doesn't succumb to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> Well for a start it has achieved what the Iranians would not agree to a month back.
> None in Iran called the Houris to come to table ( or better say abide by the table decisions )when they were taking province after province just a month back.



Why do you think Houthis were successful? By having dialogues with different parties in Yemen. Houthis never refused dialogues. There was talks back in Jan & Feb between different parties, and before then.

This is from February, _
"Houthi leaders have been trying to reach an accord with other factions on a new political trajectory ever since. They first held bilateral talks before Houthi leader Abdul Malik Al Houthi called a three-day conference starting last Friday at an indoor sports stadium in San’a. When that term expired, the Houthis extended it and issued their Wednesday ultimatum."_


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> Yes there were talks and after every meeting they would come out to break what was agreed in that meeting and the last meeting they participated in had Hadi in the chair ,
> Only problem was the president was chairing a meeting being under house arrest.



So, you agree there were talks. Meaning that strikes did not change from no-talks to a situation where there is talks.


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> Yes fully agreed
> They were talking to a president whom they had put under house arrest.
> and Now they have to talk to someone who is not.
> 
> This may seem to be a miniscule difference to u but i never blame *the persian jews* to overlook facts.



Persian Jews? That's a new one!


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> Infact quite old
> Abdullah bin Saba followers must not belittle the actual father of Shiasm.



I don't think you understanding that calling me a Persian Jew isn't as insulting to me as you think. It's like calling me a Farsi Christian or a Kurdish Buddha or an Azari Scientologist. This isn't my label, but if it was, I wouldn't feel offended either.


----------



## Madali

Mussana said:


> How can any Iranian be offended by Truth . Infact how can a Jew be offended by calling him a Jew.
> But i have to admit , living in the land of Wilayat-faqih , it is hard to accept the facts



As I said, I'm not offended at being called Jew, Shia, Sunni, Zoroastrian, Christian, Hindu, or Buddhist.

I'm also not offended not offended by being called Persian, Azari, Turk, Armanian, Lur, Baluchi, Kurd, or Afghani.

The label might not be accurate, but none of these is a term of negativity for me to be insulted by it. If you think calling someone a "Persian Jew" is an insult, then that says more about you, than it does about me.


----------



## Hindustani78

Student group returns from Yemen - The Hindu
*The dozen-odd students from Malappuram and Kannur districts who arrived at the Karipur airport were received by NoRKA officials. *
A group of Malayali students returned from Yemen on Monday. The dozen-odd students from Malappuram and Kannur districts who arrived at the Karipur airport were received by Non-Resident Keralites Affairs (NoRKA) officials.

Former students of the Madin Academy here, they had been studying at Darul Mustafa Islamic University, Tarim, for the past one year. They said the university conducted their exams early and allowed them to go home in view of impending clashes in Hadhramaut. The student group went to Salala in Oman, and from where they took a flight to Karipur. Madin School of Quran director Aboobacker Saqafi received the students at the airport.


----------



## Ceylal

azzo said:


> ROFL sure, you do know that Yemen and Yemeni sources are written in Arabic not Farsi or French right?


My Arabic is better than yours...don't kid yourself..



Gabriel92 said:


> Well,our soldiers did the same,that doesn't mean they aren't professional.


That the reason, you resemble the Sauds...You haven't won a war yet...how can french forces be the norm or the standard!


----------



## Gabriel92

Ceylal said:


> That the reason, you resemble the Sauds...You haven't won a war yet...how can french forces be the norm or the standard!



Look at the recent operations then talk about that.....
Our soldiers are very professional,and because they carry their Famas doesn't mean they are professional. (Just like the Saudis,how can you claim they aren't professional,so are your soldiers ?)
You should clean up your country that is still full of men of AQMI,and did you win a war ? The last time i checked the Moroccan spanked you so hard that now you're funding a terrorist group that fought Morocco instead of you... haha pathetic,maybe your soldiers are better at killing their own people instead of fighting men with AKs.
I won't waste my time with an idiot like you,don't quote me again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Gabriel92 said:


> Look at the recent operations then talk about that.....
> Our soldiers are very professional,and because they carry their Famas doesn't mean they are professional. (Just like the Saudis,how can you claim they aren't professional,so are your soldiers ?)


Be careful, we may have to come and save France again like we did in the past..



> You should clean up your country that is still full of men of AQMI,and did you win a war ? The last time i checked the Moroccan spanked you so hard that now you're funding a terrorist group that fought Morocco instead of you... haha pathetic,maybe your soldiers are better at killing their own people instead of fighting men with AKs.


Bla bla bla..only french smicar that spend their time molesting Moroccan children, believe that Morocco spanked us...Just in 2008 we released over 2000 of their prisoners, not counting the one who were detained by the Polisario..


> I won't waste my time with an idiot like you,don't quote me again.


Etoui Mr. imbecile...your are in good company with the Sauds..hope they feel sorry for you and buy a french baguette or two...But for the time being with all your courbettes and shoeshine and @ss kissing, they haven't open their purse to you. They know that France is a cheap street harlot...not to trust..


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 14, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, Consultant at the Minister of Defense's Office and Spokesman of the Coalition Forces, lauded the steps taken by a* number of brigade commanders of the Yemeni army to re-join the army ranks, citing the armored brigade 315, brigade 111, brigade border guard 11 who, finally, perceived responsibility towards Yemen and its people, reiterating his call for the rest of the brigades and units to follow suit and come back the way they have come from.*

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Asiri said that the relief works continue to proceed at a good rate, noting that the coming 24 hours would witness tangible relief measures on the ground to benefit Yemeni citizens.
Asiri said the coalition forces operation is going on as scheduled, focusing on preventing the Houthi militias from regrouping and reorganizing themselves or taking advantage of the military capabilities available at the military camps.
He pointed out that the coalition forces today*, several times, targeted Al-Majd brigade, Al-Mass camp in Maareb, and the vocational institute in Al-Baidha.
--More
22:17 LOCAL TIME 19:17 GMT *


Brig. Asiri said that the* coalition forces targeted Al-Sawdawia camp in Al-baidha'a, and Al-fardha camp in Sanaa, *referring to the* continued bombardment by the coalition forces of the areas of Matarah, Kattaf and Saada last night, because the Houthis militias are trying to regroup there.*

He reported that the situation in Aden has not changed as the Houthi militias are still tampering within the neighborhoods of Aden and in Kaiter, Mualla and on the coastal road. He expected the decline of these operations when the militias become isolated from supply, especially with the slow movements of the militias between cities, indicating that these militias are now taking defensive positions in a desire to survive and escape with what equipment they have for fear of their destruction by the coalition forces.

With respect to land operations, Asiri pointed out that there is constant pressure around the clock in Saada and northern Yemeni border, indicating that the surveillance devices of the border guards spotted movements and gatherings of the militias near the Saudi border in an attempt to re-organize there, and the artillery of the border guards targeted yesterday more than one site in the sector of Jizan and Najran and destroyed them and work continues to prevent these militias from achieving any kind of media victory that they seek.

At the level of naval operations, Brig Asiri said that the naval assets of the coalition forces are still imposing a naval ban on the Yemeni ports and are carrying out their role in inspection of ships heading to and leaving Yemeni port to ensure that they are free of weapons and supplies smuggling operations.*

--More
23:05 LOCAL TIME 20:05 GMT *


Then, Brigadier Ahmed Asiri answered reporters' questions, noting that the command of the coalition believes that the Security Council's decision to approve the Gulf draft resolution is a victory for the Yemeni people and in their interests. He stated that diplomatic and military actions are the ones that make security and peace. He added that therefore, this decision reflects the international community's realization of the seriousness of the situation in Yemen, pointing out that the international community believes that it is its responsibilities to protect Yemeni citizens in parallel with what the coalition operations are doing, and stressing that the air strikes by the coalition forces have achieved most of their objectives which were designed in the beginning.

Brigadier Asiri said that Determination Storm has specific targets dealing with a military position and not with individuals as individuals are part of the whole, and noting that the Security Council added the son of the deposed president to the individuals who will be subject to penalties in addition to his father and that there is a Security Council previous decision about him. He added that therefore, the international community is aware of the seriousness of these people to the Yemeni society, stressing that whoever hurts the Yemeni citizens and security and stability in Yemen and prevents the government from exercising its legitimate right to run the country is considered among the enemies of society and the Yemeni people and Determination Storm will get them.

The Coalition spokesman reported that the Yemeni government had officially asked a few days ago from the international community and from the countries participating in 'Determination Storm' to enforce a sea embargo on all territorial waters and ports of Yemen, so that the coalition forces have the right to visit and search at any time hoping that everyone will comply with this procedure to help the Yemeni government to enforce law and order over its territorial waters and ports to protect the Yemeni people.

Brigadier Asiri confirmed the participation of Malaysia in the Operation Determination Storm from the beginning because it is a state supportive of the security and stability of Yemen and realizes its responsibility towards the Yemeni citizens and it is in direct coordination with the coalition countries so that Yemen can go back to its previous status of stability and security.*

--SPA
23:06 LOCAL TIME 20:06 GMT *


----------



## Gabriel92

Ceylal said:


> Be careful, we may have to come and save France again like we did in the past..



Yeah sure,it is the president En couche culotte that will call us to help him,he's coming always in our hospitals,that explain everthing.
Your country is controlled from Paris.

(La photo tirée d'un documentaire réalisé par l'Armée Française au Mali, au profit de l'émission Envoyé Spécial sur France 2 et montrant la "Guerre du Mali", a émue beaucoup d'Algériens en général et de constantinois en particulier. )
(La capture d'écran montre une femme militaire française entrain de passer une pièce à un opérateur invisible se trouvant sur un VBCI. Ce blindé portant la mention CONSTANTINE 1837 peinte en blanc à l'avant.)






Hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gabriel92 said:


> Yeah sure,it is the president En couche culotte that will call us to help him,he's coming always in our hospitals,that explain everthing.


Even in his couche culotte, il se tape du cul Francais...Regarde toutes ces larves tricolores qui viennent le sucer...



> Your country is controlled from Paris.


There are 7 million hard corp Algerian in France...If you talk about who control who...I think we are...



> (La photo tirée d'un documentaire réalisé par l'Armée Française au Mali, au profit de l'émission Envoyé Spécial sur France 2 et montrant la "Guerre du Mali", a émue beaucoup d'Algériens en général et de constantinois en particulier. )
> (La capture d'écran montre une femme militaire française entrain de passer une pièce à un opérateur invisible se trouvant sur un VBCI. Ce blindé portant la mention CONSTANTINE 1837 peinte en blanc à l'avant.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.


Tu dois rever mon cher...A Constantine, c'est la ville ou ils s'en foutent le plus de la France...Tu aurais pu choisir une autre ville...


----------



## Gabriel92

Ceylal said:


> Even in his couche culotte, il se tape du cul Francais...Regarde toutes ces larves tricolores qui viennent le sucer...



I understand why he came in our hospitals,you can't compare ours and yours.

Yours






Où ton président a été opéré.








> There are 7 million hard corp Algerian in France...If you talk about who control who...I think we are...



Lol,the last time it was 10.000.000 and now 7millions ? T'es défoncé 24/24 ou quoi ? Vous n'êtes même pas 2 millions,ils doivent être contant qu'on les laisse vivre dans des HLM dégueulasses,c'est toujours 1000x mieux que le Bled. 



> Tu dois rever mon cher...A Constantine, c'est la ville ou ils s'en foutent le plus de la France...Tu aurais pu choisir une autre ville...



I posted this pic and the legend because you guys were scaried/angry of a VBCI with Constantine 1837 on it near your borders hahahaha.

So,let's not pollute this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, April 14, 2015
Saudi volunteers deploy at the Saudi Viva mountains at the border with Yemen, April 14, 2015. REUTERS/Faisal Al Nasser






An Egyptian military helicopter over Egypt. The country's leaders are considering joint military exercises with Saudi Arabian and other countries.(Photo: Hassan Ammar/AP)




Egypt, Saudi mull military exercise; Yemen strikes continue
CAIRO — Egypt and Saudi Arabia are mulling whether to hold a joint military exercise in the kingdom as airstrikes by a Saudi-led coalition are continuing to pound Shiite rebels in Yemen.

The airstrikes targeting Yemeni rebels known as Houthis began on March 26 in an effort to halt their power grab. Hundreds of people have been killed and over 121,000 have been displaced amid the turmoil and fighting.

The Houthis have captured Yemen's capital, Sanaa, and forced Western-backed President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to flee the country.

A statement late Tuesday from Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi's office says he held talks with Saudi Defense Minister Mohammed bin Salman in Cairo about holding "a major strategic exercise" in the kingdom involving Egyptian, Saudi and other Gulf forces.


----------



## Serpentine

In case that isn't posted, a senior Saudi general was reportedly killed on Yemen border by Houthis (or Yemeni army) while visiting the border area, Prince Fahad bin Turki bin Abdulaziz, the one on the right:






Saudi arms mistakenly air dropped for Houthis in Shabuh province:





















Thanks Saudis, but you are doing it wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> There are 7 million hard corp Algerian in France...If you talk about who control who...I think we are...


And yet you are speaking his language not the other way around...


----------



## munchkin

Serpentine said:


> In case that isn't posted, a senior Saudi general was reportedly killed on Yemen border by Houthis (or Yemeni army) while visiting the border area, Prince Fahad bin Turki bin Abdulaziz, the one on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi arms mistakenly air dropped for Houthis in Shabuh province:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Saudis, but you are doing it wrong.




RPG-26s. Saudi Arabia always buys arms from Croatia and supplies Soviet era arms. Saudi Arabia never supplies Western arms.


----------



## CHI RULES

Ur posts show malice to Saudis fact is u r no more different than them, both parties involved in bloodshed in Syria and Yemen. In the past Shia militias were involved in holly sectarian war in Lebanon, even now splinter groups of Shia and Sunnis destroying Mosques and attacking each other from street to street. U may see Ross Kemps tv show in this regard to clear your deluded sectarian eyes.
Please do not disgrace sacred name of Islam in your sectarian wars and hatred.
*What happens to Sunnis in Iran u know better please do some research work and same is case in KSA with Irani pilgrims.*

Both parties should be ashamed of themselves and call for their redemption from Allah otherwise both parties should wait for judgement day. The innocent dead children, women and men shall curse both parties forever.
The enemies of Islam are smiling on bloody sectarian vultures.


----------



## beast89

This will help gulfies lack ground capabilities :

I propose that Pakistan should send the* local Taliban, as well as other militant and religious groups who are coming out in support of Riyadh, to go and defend Saudi Arabia. *Pakistani militant commanders and religious ideologues can not only prove a formidable tool in Saudi Arabia’s proxy wars,* we can also fund religious seminaries and training centers in the country to help them raise a generation of their own militants who would fight to protect Islam as and when required.*
The Saudis may learn even more from the Taliban about how to stop differentiating between civilian and military targets and cause indiscriminate suffering. Pakistani religious groups may also guide Riyadh and its allies on how to suppress or kill Shias.
The move will be beneficial for Pakistan in other ways. We have been trying to fight violent extremism for years now. We have established that the root causes of extremism are poverty and a lack of awareness. When the Taliban will travel to other parts of the world, it will broaden their horizons. As they will see the world outside Pakistan, they will encounter various cultures and customs and will slowly realize the importance of pluralism and harmony.

How to protect Saudi Arabia

 Gotta love what writer is implying especially with the end of the first paragraph. Still this doesn't come close to the gravitas of The sweet sound of a glorious oil-drenched slap

Houthis and army inflicted heavy losses on a prominent tribe from Marib yesterday.


----------



## Solomon2

*Hamas, PA could be next pawns in Saudi-Iranian proxy war*
By Paul Alster

Published April 15, 2015
FoxNews.com






Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas (r.) talks with Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh. (Reuters)​
Top Palestinian Authority officials are appealing to Saudi Arabia to use an "iron hand" toward Iranian-backed rival Hamas, a development that underscores the ill will within the so-called unity government and could become the latest front for the proxy war between the Middle East powers.

With the Saudis indirectly engaging Iran in Yemen, where the Kingdom is trying to help the government put down the rebellion by the Iranian-supported Houthis, PA officials are asking the Saudis to do the same to Hamas. The PA, which claims to represent all Palestinians, governs the West Bank, while Hamas controls Gaza. The uneasy alliance between the two has degenerated into rancor in recent months, especially after Hamas declared in November that their unity government had ended.

“The Arab nation has to attack any illegal side in the Arab region with an iron hand,” Mahmoud Al-Habbash, religious advisor and close confidante of PA President Mahmoud Abbas, told worshippers in Ramallah recently. “It has to start from Palestine,” said Al-Habbash, adding that Hamas “must be attacked with an iron hand.”

“You are watching a tug of war between the two sides for the soul of the Palestinian people.”
_- Jonathan Schanzer, Foundation for Defense of Democracies_​
Khaled Abu Toameh, of the Gatestone Institute, said there is irony in PA's call.

“The Palestinian Authority is calling on Arab countries to launch a military strike against the Gaza Strip -- even as the PA plans to bring "war crimes" charges against Israel for doing exactly the same thing in the summer of 2014,” Toameh said.

Any remaining public veneer of cooperation between the two sides fell apart this weekend as Hamas hit back, calling for Abbas to “quit the political scene,” citing his “personal intransigence and total refusal to share powers.”

Both parties are under considerable pressure at the moment. Hamas, whose repeated cross-border missile attacks into Israel and terror tunnel infrastructure prompted a devastating 50-day war last summer - has seen the billions of dollars of aid pledged by the Arab world for rebuilding Gaza fail to materialize. Its clandestine supply tunnels from Egyptian-controlled Sinai into the Strip have also been decimated and remain mostly locked down. Egypt, which is allied with Saudi Arabia in the Yemen effort, is also a staunch supporter of the Palestinian Authority.

Despite being at odds with Egypt, Israel and the PA, Hamas has a reliable backer in Iran, which both before and since the signing of the nuclear deal in Lausanne last month has brazenly armed and financed the internationally designated terrorist organization, while doing the same for Hezbollah in Lebanon and Syria and, most recently, the Houthi rebels in Yemen.

“Iran has sent Hamas’s military wing tens of millions of dollars to help it rebuild the network of tunnels in Gaza,” Britain’s The Sunday Telegraph reported last week. “It is also funding new missile supplies to replenish stocks used to bombard residential neighborhoods in Israel during the war. The renewed funding is a sign that the two old allies are putting behind them* a rift caused by the conflict in Syria*, where Shia Iran is backing President Bashar al-Assad against Hamas’s mainly Sunni allies.”

The Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, based in the West Bank, is also broke and has long been well aware of Hamas’ attempts to undermine its power. The bitter in-fighting between the broadly secular Palestinian Authority and the Islamist Hamas stretches back over 20 years. It includes the hotly contested Gaza elections of 2006, which were won by Hamas – no elections have been held since - and which a year later prompted a violent purge by Hamas of Fatah supporters in Gaza that effectively led to a brief period of civil war.

The adversarial relationship between the two Palestinian groups is not new, but it may be reaching a boiling point, especially if both sides call in their benefactors, Iran and Saudi Arabia. Caught in the middle will be the mostly poor Palestinians who the PA and Hamas seek to govern.

“The split between the two is irreconcilable," Jonathan Schanzer, vice president of research at the Washington-based Foundation for Defense of Democracies, told FoxNews.com “You are watching a tug of war between the two sides for the soul of the Palestinian people.”

_Paul Alster is an Israel-based journalist. Follow him on Twitter @paul_alster and visit his website: www.paulalster.com._


----------



## الأعرابي

Latest map from Yemen:




t

reports of the death of general Maroni commander of pro Salah's militas in the south


----------



## CHI RULES

Instead of cursing KSA pro Iranian's have not given me any answer why they got involved in Lebanon internal skirmishes of Shia, Sunni and Christian Militias and killed thousands of innocent people, similar is story in Syria. No doubt KSA has played negative part but mostly it was suppression of ordinary people/majority Sunni wishes which caused the bloodshed their. Even news of rape and murder are also coming along with Syrian armed forces use of chemical weapons.

So how much Iran is less brutal than KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## munchkin

This map is not correct. 






This map is correct.






Iraqi Shia prime minister blasts Saudi attack of Yemen

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/16/w...ticizes-saudi-intervention-in-yemen.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

CHI RULES said:


> Instead of cursing KSA pro Iranian's have not given me any answer why they got involved in Lebanon internal skirmishes of Shia, Sunni and Christian Militias and killed thousands of innocent people, similar is story in Syria. No doubt KSA has played negative part but mostly it was suppression of ordinary people/majority Sunni wishes which caused the bloodshed their. Even news of rape and murder are also coming along with Syrian armed forces use of chemical weapons.
> 
> So how much Iran is less brutal than KSA.




Name me one country where Iran has been proudly sending in jets to bomb the country for 20 days (so far).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

Madali said:


> Name me one country where Iran has been proudly sending in jets to bomb the country for 20 days (so far).




None. Iran is not an aggressor state.

Iraq threatened by Saudi aggression. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/16/w...ticizes-saudi-intervention-in-yemen.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Or they just dont have jets..? Unless of course you count Qaher. ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 15, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, Consultant at the Minister of Defense's Office and Spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the *Houthi militias are in a bad condition following the abandoning of a number of brigades including 123, 127 and 133 the Houthis ranks in support of legitimacy in Yemen, reiterating his call for other brigade commanders to come back to the support for legitimacy to evade the coalition airstrikes.*

In his daily press briefing held today at Riyadh Airbase, Asiri said that all signs indicate the* Houthi militias have lost concentration and have random and isolated operations as they are trying to re-deploy through moving some tanks towards Aden and other sites in addition to their attempt to deploy some airplanes of the Yemeni army, which the coalition forces possess information of their locations inside hideouts.* It was previously *decided to keep those planes intact for use of Yemeni armed forces after wiping out the Houthi militias but this new development, mainly Houthi moving of the planes from their hideouts, triggered the coalition forces to launch immediate attack targeting them, resulting in the destroy of a big number of them yesterday.
--More
20:48 LOCAL TIME 17:48 GMT *

Brig. Gen. pointed that the coalition forces yesterday *detected movements of Houthi militias and their attempts to reorganize and concentrate their ranks in Saadah region, near Midi port, Sana'a, Hodeida, Ib, Baida and Aden, hence, the coalition forces directed their operations to those areas in order to crush these movements and fend off their redeployment.*

The coalition forces are going on carrying out their operations,* targeting ammunition and ordnance stores since the beginning of Determination Storm, as it executed some air droppings of arms, equipment and medical support, in a number of spots for the tribesmen and People's Committees*, he stated.

On the situation in Aden, Assiri disclosed that members of the* Houthi militia are still hidden in some quarters in Aden and going on with targeting houses and the citizens, indicating that yesterday the coalition forces hit aircrafts at Dilami airbase as well as stores in Hodeida where the Houthis moved a SAM missile from it.*

On land operations, he said that in turn, land forces and Border Guards are targeting gatherings and movements along the border, explaining that there are almost daily movements by the militias towards the Saudi southern borders, mainly in Najran sector and that the land forces yesterday launched an operation on these elements and eliminated them, reaffirming that the situation is still under control there.

Assiri said that the* naval forces of the coalition continue to do their tasks to facilitate ships navigation from and to Yemeni ports in addition to checkups to prevent providing the Houthis with provisions pointing that the pace of work there is good and is done as planned.

--more
22:37 LOCAL TIME 19:37 GMT *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

azzo said:


> Or they just dont have jets..? Unless of course you count Qaher. ROFL


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 15, 2015





Armed Saudi volunteers, from the Fayfa tribes, stand atop an ancient tower during a tribal gathering in the Jizan province, near the Saudi-Yemeni border, on April 14, 2015. The tribes have decided to support Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdulaziz and defend their mountainous area from any attack from the Yemeni side.

*Egypt and Saudi mull ‘large-scale’ military drills as Yemen strikes continue*

Saudi Arabia and Egypt are considering whether to hold “large-scale” military exercises in the kingdom, as airstrikes by the Saudi-led coalition targeted Shiite Houthi rebels in neighbouring Yemen on Wednesday.

Warplanes targeted rebel positions in and around the southern city of Aden after overnight attacks by anti-government forces killed seven people, according to military sources and medics.

Residents said the rebels “randomly” shelled residential areas in the city, killing at least three civilians, while four armed supporters of president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi were shot dead.

Airstrikes also targeted rebel positions west of Aden in Ras Imran, where heavy clashes have been raging as the rebels try to advance towards the city’s strategic refinery. Three southern fighters were killed in the fighting, a local hospital medic said.

The rebels appear to be trying to seize petrol reserves stored at the refinery as the country suffers a huge shortage of fuel. Reinforcements, including tanks commanded by rebel troops, arrived in Ras Imran on Wednesday from the province of Lahj.

Meanwhile, in a possible sign that the coalition’s air campaign may expand into a ground operation, Egyptian president Abdel Fattah El Sisi’s office said late on Tuesday that Cairo and Riyadh were considering military drills with other Arabian Gulf countries participating.

“It was decided to form a joint military committee to look into a large-scale strategic manoeuvre on Saudi territory,” said Mr El Sisi’s office after the president met with the Saudi defence minister.

Saudi Arabia and a coalition of Arab countries launched the air strikes on March 26, after the Iran-backed rebels seized the capital Sanaa last year and advanced on the main southern city of Aden, where Mr Hadi had taken refuge.

The Yemeni president fled to Riyadh from Aden, which has since seen heavy fighting between pro and anti-government forces.

Saudi Arabia has accused Iran of arming the rebels, something that Tehran has denied.

Iran’s foreign minister said on Wednesday that his country would use all its influence to broker a peace deal for Yemen in order to end the Saudi-led air strikes.

“We are a major force in the region and we have relations with all groups in various countries, and we are going to use that in order to bring everybody to the negotiating table, to the point that we can,” said Mohammed Javad Zarif.

“We have influence with a lot of groups in Yemen, not just the Houthis and the Shia.”

He added that Iran had already consulted with Turkey and Pakistan, two majority-Sunni allies of Saudi Arabia, and Oman, the Gulf country that maintains the closest ties with Iran. None of the three has joined the Saudi-led air campaign against the Houthis.

World powers united against the rebels on Tuesday, with the UN security council voting to impose an arms embargo on their leaders.

The UN resolution – the first formal action taken by the security council since the start of the Saudi-led raids – demands that the Houthis withdraw from Sanaa and all other areas they have seized.

It also slaps an arms embargo on former president Ali Abdullah Saleh and his eldest son, Ahmed.

The Houthis have allied with troops loyal to Mr Saleh, who was forced from power in 2012 following a year of nationwide protests against his three-decade rule.

Yemeni military sources said on Wednesday that three weeks of Saudi-led airstrikes had led to defections of army units loyal to Mr Saleh, dealing a blow to his efforts to stage a comeback.

The Houthis and pro-Saleh army units have been fighting alongside each other on several fronts against militia forces loyal to Mr Hadi.

But sources said the Saudi-led bombing campaign has already led five pro-Saleh military brigades to defect. One of those battled Houthis in the province of Taiz on Wednesday, they said.

With civilian casualties mounting and agencies struggling to bring in aid, there have been warnings of a major humanitarian crisis in the already-impoverished country.

Residents have said they are suffering from major food and water shortages, with many afraid to leave their homes for fear of being caught in the crossfire.

The World Health Organization says at least 736 people have died in the conflict since April 12 and more than 2,700 have been wounded

Egypt and Saudi mull âlarge-scaleâ military drills as Yemen strikes continue | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## /_/

The problem for the Zionists Arab Regimes it's not Iran are their corrupt incompetent leadership who pissed so much their own people. 

*Egypt killed 1,000+ Morsi Supported in just a single day.

*Arab Saudi is the best example in this place the women cant vote or drive a car but they blame to shias all the internal problems who they can have 

*In Libya all the "Sunnis" Factions are killing each others

But they blame to Iran all their problems, when the real problems are themselves they are too pro West -Too pro Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

بلندر said:


> so what Arab mighty coalition army achieved till now !? destroying Yemen !? killing women and children !? or flexing muscle for Iran !?


You should be the last people talking about women and children getting killed, and claiming the moral high ground. 
And you guys are not asking others to fight for you is really a joke. The afghani hazaras, hizis, iraqi malitias, and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

بلندر said:


> so what Arab mighty coalition army achieved till now !? destroying Yemen !? killing women and children !? or flexing muscle for Iran !?




Hahaha,An Iranian talking concerns about children and civilian's lives,while barrel bombing like crazy the innocent Syrian Population at the rate that will lead to their extermination if continued for some more time..have some shame before talking about High moral ground..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## munchkin

Saleh asked for asylum in Gulf. Hadi is a long time friend and deputy of Saleh. Saleh passed power to his deputy Hadi without the approval of the people of Yemen. Saleh, Hadi, their party are all finished.

Former Yemeni leader asks Gulf states for safe exit - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Ceylal

xenon54 said:


> And yet you are speaking his language not the other way around...


Ahhh! Don't be a sour puss because we refused to learn Turkish...Despite, your lengthy stay we knew that you will be leaving.....contrary to the French...



Serpentine said:


> In case that isn't posted, a senior Saudi general was reportedly killed on Yemen border by Houthis (or Yemeni army) while visiting the border area, Prince Fahad bin Turki bin Abdulaziz, the one on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi arms mistakenly air dropped for Houthis in Shabuh province:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Saudis, but you are doing it wrong.


The broken arms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

chauvunist said:


> Hahaha,An Iranian talking concerns about children and civilian's lives,while barrel bombing like crazy the innocent Syrian Population at the rate that will lead to their extermination if continued for some more time..have some shame before talking about High moral ground..


And you are denying Saudi role in Syria? is it all Iran? at least Syria has got a constitution and an elected president what about Saudi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ceylal said:


> Ahhh! Don't be a sour puss because we refuse to learn Turkish...Despite, that your saty was lengthy we knew that you will be leaving.....contrary to the French...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mussana said:


> Elected President
> Yeah and that too by a landslide
> Was it 99.9% who voted in his favour?


The only language Iran and it's allies understand is the language of power, so don't waste your time trying logic with them. In the first days of the Decisive Storm, they all were warning and threatening, but after they made sure that they will miserable be defeated and humiliated, Iran and it's allies have started calling for dialogue and peace. In response of recent Iranian call for peace and dialogue, Saudi Arabia slapped Iran in the face and said "There will be no role for a country like Iran in Yemen". 

All they can do now, is watching and cursing.



Ceylal said:


> Ahhh! Don't be a sour puss because we refuse to learn Turkish...Despite, that your saty was lengthy we knew that you will be leaving.....contrary to the French...
> 
> 
> The broken arms


My friend, shouldn't you have a country of your own before venting your views about others countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The only language Iran and it's allies understand is the language of power, so don't waste your time trying logic with them. In the first days of the Decisive Storm, they all were warning and threatening, but after they made sure that they will miserable be defeated and humiliated, Iran and it's allies have started calling for dialogue and peace. In response of recent Iranian call for peace and dialogue, Saudi Arabia slapped Iran in the face and said "There will be no role for a country like Iran in Yemen".
> 
> All they can do now, is watching and cursing.
> 
> 
> My friend, shouldn't you have a country of your own before venting your views about others countries?




reported for going off topic and flaming


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The only language Iran and it's allies understand is the language of power, so don't waste your time trying logic with them. In the first days of the Decisive Storm, they all were warning and threatening, but after they made sure that they will miserable be defeated and humiliated, Iran and it's allies have started calling for dialogue and peace. In response of recent Iranian call for peace and dialogue, Saudi Arabia slapped Iran in the face and said "There will be no role for a country like Iran in Yemen".
> 
> All they can do now, is watching and cursing.



"Slapped Iran in the face?"  You are kidding me right? The only thing Saudis have achieved till now is killing 2500 Yemenis, almost all of them civilians. You are talking as if Saudis have attacked Iran, God forbid, which in that case, Saudi Arabia will be no more, same as tiny Gulf satellite states. Keep bombing poorest Arab countries with billion dollar planes dreaming about 'defeating Iran'.

Today in Saadah, Saudis bombed a fuel station, burning 17 civilians alive and injuring many others.

Saudi Stronkkk.

You have achieved another thing. Israel killed 2500 Gazans in 50 days, Gulfis killed the same number in 21 days, Netanyahu is proud of Saudi Arabia. That's the furthest thing Saudis achieved, we all know how this 'mighty army' begged US to save them from Saddam Hussein when he betrayed his Arab brethren in 91. If the coalition wasn't involved, he would be ruling in Hijaz and Najd right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> "Slapped Iran in the face?"  You are kidding me right? The only thing Saudis have achieved till now is killing 2500 Yemenis, almost all of them civilians. You are talking as if Saudis have attacked Iran, God forbid, which in that case, Saudi Arabia will be no more, same as tiny Gulf satellite states. Keep bombing poorest Arab countries with billion dollar planes dreaming about 'defeating Iran'.
> 
> Today in Saadah, Saudis bombed a fuel station, burning 17 civilians alive and injuring many others.
> 
> Saudi Stronkkk.
> 
> You have achieved another thing. Israel killed 2500 Gazans in 50 days, Gulfis killed the same number in 21 days, Netanyahu is proud of Saudi Arabia. That's the furthest thing Saudis achieved, we all know how this 'mighty army' begged US to save them from Saddam Hussein when he betrayed his Arab brethren in 91. If the coalition wasn't involved, he would be ruling in Hijaz and Najd right now.


Everything I've just read in your post is out of anger and desperation. It hold no value, yet no serious reply.



munchkin said:


> reported for going off topic and flaming


Thank you for making PDF a better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Everything I've just read in your post is out of anger and desperation. It hold no value, yet no serious reply.



You always say that when you are out of arguments. Nice tactic, but it doesn't work anymore. It's just that the truth sounded a bit harsh for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> You always say that when you are out of arguments. Nice tactic, but it doesn't work anymore. It's just that the truth sounded a bit harsh for you.


An Iranian riding into the sun set on his high horse of morality. Yeeehaw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

what is the coalition army objective !?

there is some simple fact ( thousand years ) , you can't win the war if you don't define your objective .... I think I read this is "Art of War" ...

if your objective was "flexing muscle for Iran" then it failed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Aslan said:


> An Iranian riding into the sun set on his high horse of morality. Yeeehaw



Yes indeed, why not? At least I'm sure that I'm morally in a better position compared to you, because I don't say "Boo Fuc**ng whoo" when I hear the news of few engineers killed by ISIS, even if their country of origin is my enemy, while you did exactly the same. Now try to be more Arab than Arabs themselves and see how that will end up for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> The only thing Saudis have achieved till now is killing 2500 Yemenis, almost all of them civilians.


Sad to hear that. Is there any neutral source on the casulties in Yemen?


----------



## CHI RULES

u r hatered for KSA will more hatered from other side and many Pak sunnis who were neutral so far may tilt towards KSA, u should look far below mentined points.
1. Iran is not a poor country
2. Iran backed and flamed sectarian war in Pak casting lives of hundreds of Muslims(shia and sunni both) just like KSA.
3. Is it wise to give control of most important international sea way to rebels and put oil trade in jeopardy
4. If now Muslims are dying in Syria and Yemen than Iran and KSA equally liablle, without training how Houti's are handling tanks and other sophisticated weapons and who is paying for them. This clearly shows that some wealthy power is behind them. They are using tanks like Honda motorbikes used in any big city of Pak.
5. Haven't Iran backed militias were involved in messacre of Sunnis, Druz and Chritians in Lebanon. Even till now Shia and Sunnis attacking each other in Lebanon.
6. Is Bashar ul Asad a saint? he is no different from Iraq. What Saddam did to innocent Iranis same is done by Bashar to his own people. His father destroyed whole city to suppress his opponents.
7. Bashar's grand father was murdered by a Palestinian due to his friendship with westerns and jews.
Please provide me factual answers if u have.


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> Sad to hear that. Is there any neutral source on the casulties in Yemen?



Can you define a neutral source? What is a neutral source? Is it UN? I don't consider UN a neutral source because its security council is officially backing Saudi invasion. My source is representatives, health and army officials present on the ground in Yemen.

Yemen observer | 2571 Civilians Killed, 3897 Wounded By Coalition Airstrikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Ghosts of Dead Invaders in Yemen Loom Over Saudi Buildup - Bloomberg Business






From lookouts on the Yemen border, Saudi soldiers can see villages controlled by their Shiite rebel enemies, scattered across a terrain -- deep ravines and dry riverbeds -- that’s ideal for ambush.

“This is the front line,” Hamed Alahmari, a lieutenant colonel in the Border Guard, said at the al-Mushareq frontier post, where snipers and soldiers with U.S.-made 50-caliber machine guns stand watch behind green sandbags.

Saudi Arabia hasn’t ruled out crossing that line -- sending troops into Yemen to defeat the Houthi fighters it says are tools of Iran. The kingdom is already leading a bombing campaign to halt the rebel advance. Yet airstrikes alone may not achieve Saudi goals, and escalating to a ground operation is fraught with risks in a country where foreign armies have foundered. Analysts warn it could bog the Saudis down in an unwinnable war.


“It’s going to be a tough situation for anybody to move into,” Buford “Buff” Blount, a retired major general in the U.S. Army, said in a phone interview. “The terrain, the political makeup, it’s almost a civil war situation, which is never clean and you don’t have a clear front line. It’s going to be messy.”

*Battle Hardened*

While Saudi Arabia’s armed forces have “good equipment and are fairly well trained,” their only actual experience was in the 1991 Gulf War, said Blount, who commanded the U.S. 3rd Infantry Division in the 2003 Iraq war and managed the Saudi National Guard Modernization Program from 1997 to 2001.

By comparison, the Houthis have been fighting Yemen’s army for more than a decade. They broke out from their northern base in the past year, driving President Abdurabuh Mansur Hadi from the capital Sana’a and then from his last stronghold in the southern port of Aden. Three weeks of Saudi airstrikes, aimed at restoring Hadi to power, haven’t rolled back the Houthi gains.

The rebels have crossed swords with the Saudis in the past, killing more than 100 soldiers during three months of border clashes that started in late 2009.

That frontier, separating the world’s top oil supplier and the Middle East’s poorest country, stretches through 1,100 miles (1,770 kilometers) of mountains and arid valleys. On the Saudi side, dirt roads have been carved into hillsides to ease troop deployment.

*‘Rings Hollow’*

Since the bombing of Yemen began last month, the Houthis have killed six soldiers in attacks on Saudi border positions.

There have been anti-Saudi protests in Houthi-held areas, though other tribes in Yemen have welcomed the Saudi intervention. Khaled Bahah, Yemen’s Saudi-backed vice president, said on Thursday that the combination of coalition airstrikes and Yemeni forces were sufficient for now.

At the al-Mushareq border post, where armored carriers are parked behind the barracks, there’s an air conditioned prayer room and majlis or reception room where soldiers drink tea and coffee. “We are prepared for anything,” General Nasser al-Mutairi said while inspecting troops.

Nine mostly Sunni Muslim nations have joined the Saudi-led coalition, but it’s not clear how many of them would participate in a ground intervention. While Pakistan initially signaled readiness to do so, a parliament resolution passed on April 10 fell short of such commitments, instead declaring support for Saudi Arabia’s “territorial integrity.”

“Pakistan has decided against committing ground troops to Yemen in support of the Saudi campaign, and the offer to do so by Egypt rings hollow,” Soufan Group, which monitors political risk, said in a report Tuesday. “Without an available ground force to consolidate gains and stabilize the country, it is hard to see what the Saudi coalition airstrikes can achieve.”

Egypt’s army is already battling an insurgency in the Sinai peninsula, and has institutional memories of fighting, and losing, in Yemen.

*‘Nasser’s Gamble’*

President Gamal Abdel Nasser backed a revolution by Yemeni republicans against royalists who had support from Saudi Arabia and the U.K. He began by sending an expeditionary force of a few hundred commandos in October 1962. By the summer of 1965, Egypt had 70,000 troops in Yemen, according to “Nasser’s Gamble,” a 2012 history of the conflict by Jesse Ferris.

“For Egypt, this struggle would prove more costly in lives, treasure, and squandered influence than any of its wars with Israel,” Ferris wrote.

Egypt lost as many as 26,000 soldiers by the time it withdrew in 1967, according to Kenneth Pollack’s 2002 study “Arabs at War: Military Effectiveness 1948-1991.”

Hatem Ali Abu Hatem, a Yemeni born in 1946, recalls joining up as a 16-year-old on the second day after the revolution. He received a week of training from the Egyptians, and then fought alongside them in “fierce battles” in the northern province of Sa’ada, now the Houthi stronghold.

*‘Civilized Presence’*

The Egyptians were “a civilized presence,” helping build schools and bringing administrators and religious scholars, yet they still failed to win over much of the country, especially the north, Abu Hatem said.

Centuries before that, Yemen already had a reputation as a quagmire for outside forces. Local tribes defeated or rebelled against a series of generals sent by the Ottoman Turks, then the region’s dominant power, to impose order.

“The complicated lines of conflict in Yemen make it hard for anyone to repulse one perceived threat without tending to help a different threat,” said Paul Pillar, a professor at Georgetown University in Washington and a former U.S. intelligence officer for the Middle East.

The latest war has displaced more than 120,000 people since airstrikes began, according to the United Nations. Output at the country’s sole liquefied natural gas plant has stopped. Millions in the country face “severe” food shortages, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations.

That’s unlikely to deter Yemenis, who have “made incredible sacrifices and suffered huge number of casualties” to resist invaders in the past, said Gabriele vom Bruck, a senior lecturer in anthropology and Yemen specialist at the School of Oriental and African Studies in London. “They really hate the idea of a foreign intervention.”


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> Can you define a neutral source? What is a neutral source? Is it UN? I don't consider UN a neutral source because its security council is officially backing Saudi invasion. My source is representatives, health and army officials present on the ground in Yemen.


Yes but many departments within UN are pretty much independant and neutral. Like the ones saying war crimes were commited in Gaza. I sincerely doubt that Yemen observor can be called a neutral source. They will obviously refine the numbers in their favor. That said, i don't consider KSA papers neutral either, before it turns into a KSA vs Iran match.


----------



## beast89

Retired General says how it. Also implies "Gulfie brothers" don't care about Pakistan.

*After all, the rationale that launching a military invasion was necessary to restore Abu Mansour Hadi, is only half the truth. Finding little support from the masses and under military pressure from Houthis, Hadi fled the country. *

Pakistan’s policy of initially taking up a neutral position in the Yemen conflict has offended the Arabs who, for years, have been used to its unbridled obeisance. Veiled threat from Anwar Gargash, a junior UAE minister, through his tweet, was a manifestation of their frustration with Pakistan and Turkey. Tweet that “now the Arab countries should take care of their own defence”, says it all. It betrays the fundamental weakness of Arab rulers, depending on foreign countries — both Western and Muslim — in not only using their armed forces for protecting their regimes but also for pursuing their foreign policy and strategic aims. W*hat is it that the joint defence force of Arab countries is unable to perform is now expected from Pakistan in the Yemen internecine war? Moreover, would it not be fair to ask if Pakistan was taken into confidence before launching the military operation in Yemen? And if the answer is in the negative, then what justification is there to expect that we were going to be a party to it.*

These aspirations can be suppressed for a while but will eventually prevail. After all, the Arab world, economically well-integrated with the rest of the world, cannot insulate itself from international political norms and ignore the voices of their own people.* It is sad to witness, even from my own country’s murky standards, as to why the Arab world is holding out to the past and not moving with rest of the world or sensing the aspirations of its people. *Oil wealth is a transitory phenomenon which, in any case, is likely to decrease as oil is discovered in other parts of the world and alternative sources of energy develop.


Arab countries’ current response to Pakistan’s decision of non-involvement reflects how oblivious they are to our multiple security challenges. *Or are they deliberately playing down to put pressure on Pakistan?*
*
Pakistan should stay away from military intervention in Yemen - The Express Tribune

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

http://www.economist.com/news/middle-east-and-africa/21648686-there-way-out-conflict-arabia-infelix


*Arabia Infelix*
*
Is there a way out of the conflict?*







THE war in Yemen is the archetypal quarrel in a faraway country between people of whom the world knows nothing. Sometimes, though, its internal power struggles become enmeshed in wider geopolitical contests—rarely to its benefit. In the 1960s the rivalry between monarchists and Arab nationalists split the Arab world. Egypt intervened on the side of the nationalist republicans against the loyalists of the Zaydi imamate, backed by Saudi Arabia. These days the great division is the rivalry between Saudi Arabia and Iran, which feeds sectarianism between Sunnis and Shias respectively. Now Saudi Arabia and Egypt are allies, intervening to support Sunnis against the Houthis, a northern Zaydi militia, that is backed by Iran.

Three weeks into the air campaign, and with civilian casualties growing, there is little sign that the Saudi-led coalition has much of a political or military strategy. The Latin name for the land, Arabia Felix (Happy Arabia) seems a mockery: the poorest country in the Arab world is being bombed by one of the richest.

For America, which backs the Saudi operation with logistical help and intelligence, Yemen presents two dangers: it is a breeding ground for transnational jihadists (al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula is the most dangerous of the group’s branches) and it offers Iran an opportunity to extend its influence and nurture a Shia ally that, some fear, might become akin to Hizbullah in Lebanon. Both risks are being exacerbated by the chaos.

The Houthis fought repeated conflicts with the Yemeni government led by the former strongman, Ali Abdullah Saleh. Amid a popular uprising, the president stepped down in 2011 and power passed to a transitional government led by Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi. But the Houthis, now allied with Mr Saleh, took the capital, Sana’a, last September and then marched on Aden, to which Mr Hadi had fled.


Understanding the Middle East's geopolitical mess

Sectarianism has not been strong in Yemen, and there is much uncertainty about how much support Iran provides the Houthis. Rhetorically, though, Iran’s backing has become strident. Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, Iran’s supreme leader, said Saudi attacks in Yemen amounted to genocide. In one tweet, he mocked the recently enthroned King Salman, and especially his son and defence minister, Prince Muhammad, who is in his thirties: “inexperienced #youngsters have come to power & replaced composure w barbarism”. Amid the chaos, al-Qaeda has taken over Mukalla, a Yemeni port—although it suffered a setback when an American drone strike killed one of its leaders on April 15th.





Saudi action might have prevented the Houthis from taking all of Aden, but they are still making gains. Air strikes alone will not defeat them, but the ground option is receding after Pakistan rebuffed a Saudi request to send troops (see Banyan). Egypt seems in no rush to send soldiers to Yemen, which some call its “Vietnam”.

Has the time come for a political deal? There are increasing calls for a ceasefire and negotiations. On April 14th the UN Security Council passed a resolution placing an arms embargo on the Houthis and Mr Saleh’s family. It also recognised the Saudi call for UN-mediated talks in Riyadh, a condition that no Houthi could agree to. In pushing for the restoration of Mr Hadi, the Saudis are relying on an unpopular ally, not least because he fled the country. Mr Hadi has appointed Khaled al-Bahah as his deputy. A former prime minister, Mr Bahah is seen as just about the only unifying figure in Yemen. Still, Saudi Arabia has set out no clear political objectives. That leaves it with the impossible task of trying to annihilate the Houthis—and allowing Iran to pose as the peacemaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, April 15, 2015
Saudi army artillery fire shells towards Houthi movement positions at the Saudi border with Yemen, April 15, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> Yes but many departments within UN are pretty much independant and neutral. Like the ones saying war crimes were commited in Gaza. I sincerely doubt that Yemen observor can be called a neutral source. They will obviously refine the numbers in their favor. That said, i don't consider KSA papers neutral either, before it turns into a KSA vs Iran match.



You choose what you want to believe. If it was up to Saudis, not even 1 civilian is killed by Gulfi air forces.

meanwhile:

Yemen observer | Saudi Air Offensive Kills 17 Civilians in Sa’adah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

raptor22 said:


> And you are denying Saudi role in Syria? is it all Iran? at least Syria has got a constitution and an elected president what about Saudi?



I am talking about Barrel bombing the civilians which is soley the courtesy of Iran..


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> You choose what you want to believe. If it was up to Saudis, not even 1 civilian is killed by Gulfi air forces.


I am glad i was able to predict the obvious response. Once again, i'll be glad if you have some numbers from Amnesty International, Red Cross, UN etc.


----------



## Serpentine

SipahSalar said:


> I am glad i was able to predict the obvious response. Once again, i'll be glad if you have some numbers from Amnesty International, Red Cross, UN etc.



I don't consider any of them as credible sources, someone sitting thousands of miles away behind a computer and also, biased sources like Amnesty international are not credible to me, thanks to their previous double standards on various matters. As I said, you can believe what you want and you can use google to find their reports.


----------



## beast89

AQAP joining with anti-houthi and anti-army groups in the war. Another example that they has same medieval belief as the saudi royals and their clerics. Only difference is their "politics".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Link to Post relevant to Yemen: Stormtossed: PAK has a knack 4 getting away with angering friend&foe alike


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF OMAN (April 13, 2015) The aircraft carriers USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) transits the Gulf of Oman during a vertical replenishment. Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jacob G. Kaucher/Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 13, 2015) A Sailor assigned to the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15 assists in a vertical replenishment conducted between the aircraft carriers USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jacob G. Kaucher/Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 13, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) relieves the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) in the Gulf of Oman. Carl Vinson will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 13, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) relieves the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) in the Gulf of Oman. Carl Vinson will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)






SALALAH, Oman (April 10, 2015) Lt.j.g. Brendan Shields, from Dayton, Ohio, monitors surface contacts during a sea and anchor detail aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43). Fort McHenry, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)




SALALAH, Oman (April 10, 2015) Lt.j.g. Brendan Shields, from Dayton, Ohio, monitors surface contacts during a sea and anchor detail aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43). Fort McHenry, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)


----------



## SipahSalar

Serpentine said:


> I don't consider any of them as credible sources, someone sitting thousands of miles away behind a computer and also, biased sources like Amnesty international are not credible to me, thanks to their previous double standards on various matters. As I said, you can believe what you want and you can use google to find their reports.


Again that's misinformation. They have credible sources and workers on the ground in most conflict areas. UN Security Council is indeed biased, But many of UN branches have been outspoken against casualties. They spoke against Syria, Israel, Iraq invasion by US. If Israel was unable to influence them, how will KSA?

Here is a report, "super biased" if you are to believe people like you.
GENEVA: Worry grows at UN over civilian casualties in Yemen | Middle East | McClatchy DC

Prince Zeid Ra’ad al Hussein, the U.N.’s high commissioner for human rights, warned that some of the actions may amount to war crimes – a caution other officials have made in recent days. But Prince Zeid’s comments may carry special weight because he is a member of Jordan’s royal family. Jordan is a member of the Saudi-led coalition carrying out the bombing campaign with U.S. support.
Oh my god. Super biased, how dare they?

Here are the actual casualties:
At least 364 civilians are reported to have died since March 26, including at least 84 children and 25 women, Prince Zeid said. Another 681 civilians – possibly more – have been injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

Meanwhile in Ukraine


----------



## Daneshmand

Frosty said:


> Meanwhile in Ukraine



Grasping at straws?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

houthis and the yemen army defiant against UN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Serpentine said:


> Yes indeed, why not? At least I'm sure that I'm morally in a better position compared to you, because I don't say "Boo Fuc**ng whoo" when I hear the news of few engineers killed by ISIS, even if their country of origin is my enemy, while you did exactly the same. Now try to be more Arab than Arabs themselves and see how that will end up for you.


Lying again. It was an incident that happened in Afghanistan nowhere close go Iraq. 
And secondly irony eh. I cause me of trying to be more Arab then Arab. And yet it's up terbinator brigade that can't have enough of calling themselves Arabs. Lol

Worry about u r own skin boy. We will be fine inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Iraq's leader blisters Saudis over intervention in Yemen | NWADG

*‘No logic’ to airstrike campaign against Houthis, he says
*
*



*

WASHINGTON -- Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi of Iraq on Wednesday sharply criticized Saudi Arabia's military intervention in Yemen, saying there was "no logic" to its bombing campaign.


Al-Abadi's comments illustrated the challenges confronted by President Barack Obama's administration as it tries to hold together a diverse coalition that includes Sunni Arab states and Shiite-dominated Iraq against the Islamic State militant group.

Saudi officials have insisted that their airstrikes, which they named Operation Decisive Storm, have been effective in weakening the Houthi forces that overran the Yemeni capital, who they say have been supported by Iran.

But al-Abadi dismissed the contention that the Houthis, who are based in northwestern Yemen, were "Iranian proxies" and said that the fighting in Yemen had created huge humanitarian problems.

"There is no logic to the operation at all in the first place," al-Abadi said. "Mainly, the problem of Yemen is within Yemen."

He also voiced concerns that Saudi airstrikes might be a precursor for a more assertive Saudi military role in the region.

"The dangerous thing is we don't know what the Saudis want to do after this," al-Abadi said. "Is Iraq within their radar? That's very, very dangerous. The idea that you intervene in another state unprovoked just for regional ambition is wrong. Saddam has done it before. See what it has done to the country."

Al-Abadi, who this week is making his first official visit to Washington, spoke to a small group of reporters at Blair House, the White House guest residence for visiting dignitaries.

The Iraqi leader met Tuesday with Obama, Vice President Joe Biden and Secretary of State John Kerry. During his visit, al-Abadi also plans to meet with Defense Secretary Ashton Carter, congressional leaders, top executives from oil companies and banks, and the heads of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.

Al-Abadi said the Saudi airstrikes had put the Obama administration in a difficult position and added that the White House was eager to pursue a political solution.

The Obama administration has sought to reassure Saudi Arabia and Arab states that it is attuned to their security concerns, especially as it tries to complete a nuclear accord with Iran, their regional adversary. It has also sought to work closely with Iraq in the campaign against the Islamic State.

"Can you work both sides?" al-Abadi asked rhetorically, referring to the Obama administration. "They want to stop this conflict as soon as possible."

"What I understand from the administration, the Saudis are not helpful on this," he added. "They don't want a cease-fire now."

James Jeffrey, a former U.S. ambassador to Baghdad, said al-Abadi's remarks reflected Iraqi concerns that sectarian tensions in the region might escalate further with devastating consequences for Iraq.

"The underlying fear in the whole Middle East, given the weak state system in most countries, is this three-way tug of war between Iran, Sunni Arab states and the Sunni Islamist militant movements," Jeffrey said.

Elsewhere on Wednesday, Egypt and Saudi Arabia were considering whether to hold joint military exercises in Yemen as airstrikes by the Saudi-led coalition continued to pound Shiite rebels.

The airstrikes targeting Yemeni rebels known as Houthis began on March 26 in an effort to halt their advance across the Arab world's poorest country. Hundreds have been killed and more than 121,000 have been displaced in the turmoil.

The Houthis have captured Yemen's capital, Sanaa, and forced Western- and Persian Gulf-backed President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi to flee the country.

A statement late Tuesday from Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi's office after he met Saudi Defense Minister Mohammed bin Salman said they had agreed to form a commission to investigate whether to hold "a major strategic exercise" in the kingdom involving Egyptian, Saudi and other Persian Gulf forces.

The statement gave no further details about the exercise. Egypt, a member of the anti-Houthi coalition, has said in the past that it would send ground forces into Yemen if the military deemed it necessary.

In Iran, President Hassan Rouhani condemned Saudi Arabia over the airstrikes, accusing it of colluding with the U.S. and seeking to dominate the region.

"Why are you dropping bombs on innocent people in Yemen by employing donated aircrafts from the U.S.?" he said in a speech broadcast on state television. "Why are you destroying all the infrastructure of a weak country?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Riyadh, Jumada II 27, 1436, Apr 16, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, Consultant at the Minister of Defense's Office and Spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the *Coalition Forces are now focusing on attacking the pro-Houthi militia brigades, noting that, at the same time, many brigades, once joining the Houthi militias, have abandoned their ranks, citing brigade 90 marines, and reiterated his call for other brigade commanders to come back to the support for legitimacy to evade the coalition airstrikes.*

In his daily press briefing held this evening at Riyadh Airbase, Asiri said the Houthi militias are now lacking command and control and that the leading hierarchy associated with the deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh has turned to be cut off leaving the Houthi militias to launch random individual operations to achieve personal gains at the expense of the security and safety of Yemen and its citizens.*
--More
21:48 LOCAL TIME 18:48 GMT *



Brig. Gen. Asiri explained that the *coalition forces have become more accurate in targeting vehicles, camps, ordnance warehouses and fuel tanks captured by the Houthis through robbery, in order to use them, later on, indicating that the airstrikes have carried a quantum operation, in Abeen, as solid information were received on mobilizing military vehicles and equipment there, hence the coalition forces hit them.*

Having been informed of* Houthis plan to launch attack on the Saudi border, Coalition forces consequently targeted spots of ammunition and fuels, alike, in addition to their military concentrations, he added.*

On the situation, in Aden, he disclosed that* there is communication between the coalition forces, the People's Committees and resistance units, in order to pinpoint Houthi targets, pointing to yesterday's tasks of air dropping of foodstuffs and ammunition for that end in Aden.*

In the *surroundings of Sana'a, the operations have become less fierce, despite vivid movement to get the Scud missiles out of it, in a move that expose the Houthis retreat to Northern Yemen*, however, the coalition *airstrikes have targeted and destroyed equipment, rocket launching pads, which were destined to be moved to the North of Yemen, he remarked.*

He asserted that the operations of the *Houthis have been raging for along the whole Southern border of the Kingdom, especially in the sectors of Najran and Jazan,* as daily skirmishes continue with sporadic mortar, while the Land Forces, directly, deal with them, to guarantee the safety along the Saudi border.

Naval tasks, Asiri said that the number of battleships will increase, within coming few days, as *new battleships will join the coalition navy, while the people committees, tribesmen and other forces loyal to the Yemeni Army will assist in deliverance of provisions to the needy citizena, commenting that checking up operations, on board of all ships, will also continue.
-- More
22:14 LOCAL TIME 19:14 GMT *


Answering a question on the* Coalition forces plan to attack Al-Qaeda sites in Yemen, Asiri said the overall plan does not specify Al-Qaeda or ISIS but has specified scheduled targets on the ground to achieve the goals of restoring the legitimacy in Yemen, led by President Abdrabbo Mansour Hadi.*

Asked about the so-called initiative of a special envoy of the deposed president Ali Saleh to secure a safe haven for his boss and find a possible settlement to the determination storm operation, or have it ended or stopped,* Asiri said the operation never deals with individuals but is committed to solve the whole issue absolutely, noting that the situation before the start of the operation would never come back again.*

He noted that* the militias were controlling most of the Yemeni territories of the north and southwards at the beginning of the storm, but now they have lost control and scattering on the ground in isolated spots.*

He drew the attention to the fact that the militias are now on the defensive and more vulnerable to coalition forces airstrikes which became more accurate, vowing that they would achieve their goals very soon.

He said* fighting in Taiz is taking place between Brigade 35 which supports legitimacy and some militia elements and popular army supporters, drawing the attention that over the last 24 hours, the operations were continuing and that the airstrikes are providing a strong back up, describing the situation inside Taiz as stable.*

He noted that the* militias are taking refuge in residential cities and inside schools, hotels and hospitals with strict instructions for the coalition airplanes not to attack them unless a rare definite chance arises, citing the attack on the vocational institute and adding that yesterday targets in Loder and Abeen were attacked as they were seized by the militias.
--More
22:32 LOCAL TIME 19:32 GMT *


----------



## munchkin

beast89 said:


> houthis and the yemen army defiant against UN




What's that gun at 0:12?


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> What's that gun at 0:12?



russian osv-96


----------



## munchkin

beast89 said:


> russian osv-96




What did they get that?


----------



## Ceylal

raptor22 said:


> And you are denying Saudi role in Syria? is it all Iran? at least Syria has got a constitution and an elected president what about Saudi?


They have none of that, in fact when Iran held last election all the TV channels were blurred...from fear that the Soudi lambda might mimic the Iranians... 
But you have to give it to them...They wanted to democratize Somalia, Algeria, Yemen, Syria, Libya, Tunisia, Egypt, Iraq...A country where a women can't drive, a women conference where no women are present...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> My friend, shouldn't you have a country of your own before venting your views about others countries?


You need to buy some good glasses not the one given to you by the american welfare system, and wash your eyes with good water, the one you get from Nethan dish rag drips.is giving cataract.. Then you may see that the Berber homeland that we recovered with our forceps is over 2,000,000 km2, one of the richest African land..


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Hindustani78 said:


> *Reuters / Wednesday, April 15, 2015
> 
> Saudi army artillery fire shells towards Houthi movement positions at the Saudi border with Yemen, April 15, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer
> *




*PLZ-45 155mm Self-Propelled Gun Howitzer*






The PLZ-45 fires three types of munitions -- ERFB/HE, ERFB-BB/HE and ERFB-BB/RA/HE projectiles, which have respective firing ranges of 24, 30 and 39 Km.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aslan said:


> Lying again. It was an incident that happened in Afghanistan nowhere close go Iraq.
> And secondly irony eh. I cause me of trying to be more Arab then Arab. And yet it's up terbinator brigade that can't have enough of calling themselves Arabs. Lol
> 
> Worry about u r own skin boy. We will be fine inshAllah.


now let see who is the liar.
Iranian and Iraqi pipeline engineers killed - Iraq Oil Report


----------



## The SiLent crY

Saudis support for Al Qaeda and pro Hadi forces is in Houthis hands :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis support for Al Qaeda and pro Hadi forces is in Houthis hands :




Houthis captures way more arms from Saudi Arabia than Iran can ever ship 



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> *PLZ-45 155mm Self-Propelled Gun Howitzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PLZ-45 fires three types of munitions -- ERFB/HE, ERFB-BB/HE and ERFB-BB/RA/HE projectiles, which have respective firing ranges of 24, 30 and 39 Km.
> 
> 
> ...




Even 39 km can't reach Saada. Useless.


----------



## Azeri440

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis support for Al Qaeda and pro Hadi forces is in Houthis hands :



someone was definitely on the good stuff when modifying their AK


----------



## raptor22

*Saudi-led Yemen air war's high civilian toll unsettles U.S. officials*

Concerned about reports of hundreds of civilian casualties, Obama administration officials are increasingly uneasy about the U.S. involvement in the Saudi-led air war against rebel militias in Yemen, opening a potential rift between Washington and its ally in Riyadh.

Backed by U.S. intelligence, air refueling and other support, Saudi warplanes have conducted widespread bombing of Yemeni villages and towns since March 26 but have failed to dislodge the Houthi rebels who have overrun much of the Arab world's poorest nation since last fall.

Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, widely regarded as the terrorist network's most lethal franchise, has capitalized on the chaos by sharply expanding its reach. Fighters loyal to the group claimed control Thursday of a military base and other key facilities near Mukalla, an Arabian Sea port in southern Yemen.

Our goal is to try to bring about a political resolution to the conflict. - White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest
Saudi officials said they are not targeting areas with Al Qaeda fighters, however, and are focusing only on the Houthis, a Shiite Muslim minority whom they view as proxies for Iran, Saudi Arabia's regional rival.

With the country sliding into civil war, the United Nations special envoy to Yemen, Jamal Benomar, resigned under pressure Wednesday. Officials said the Moroccan-born diplomat had lost the support of Saudi Arabia and its Persian Gulf allies.

Pentagon officials, who pride themselves on the care they take to avoid civilian casualties, have watched with growing alarm as Saudi airstrikes have hit what the U.N. this week called "dozens of public buildings," including hospitals, schools, residential areas and mosques. The U.N. said at least 364 civilians have been killed in the campaign.


Although U.S. personnel don't pick the bombing targets, Americans are working beside Saudi military officials to check the accuracy of target lists in a joint operations center in Riyadh, defense officials said. The Pentagon has expedited delivery of GPS-guided "smart" bomb kits to the Saudi air force to replenish supplies.

The U.S. role was quietly stepped up last week after the civilian death toll rose sharply. The number of U.S. personnel was increased from 12 to 20 in the operations center to help vet targets and to perform more precise calculations of bomb blast areas to help avoid civilian casualties.

U.S. reconnaissance drones now send live video feeds of potential targets and of damage after the bombs hit. The Air Force also began daily refueling flights last week to top off Saudi and United Arab Emirates fighter jets in midair, outside Yemen's borders, so they can quickly return to the war.

Saudi officials say their goal is to pressure the Houthis to disarm and to reinstate President Abdu Rabu Mansour Hadi. That would require the Houthis to give up virtually all their gains since they captured the capital, Sana, in September and forced Hadi into exile in March.

Gen. Lloyd J. Austin III, commander of U.S. forces in the Middle East, was in Riyadh, the Saudi capital, on Thursday to consult with the kingdom's leaders on their military plans.

A U.S. official, who spoke on condition of anonymity in discussing briefings on the air war, called it a "disaster," saying the Saudis don't have a "realistic endgame" for the bombing.

U.S. officials are especially concerned about Al Qaeda's reemergence in Yemen after years of drone strikes and other counter-terrorism operations had pushed them into the shadows. A special U.S. counter-terrorism team was forced to abandon the country last month.

Fighters loyal to Al Qaeda claimed control of an airport, an oil terminal and a military base outside Mukalla, capital of Hadhramaut province, a stronghold for the terrorist group. This month, the militants robbed a bank and freed hundreds of inmates from a prison in the city. A U.S. official in Washington confirmed most the group's claims.

"They are consolidating their hold of the city and will paralyze the whole coast of Hadhramaut," Nasser Baqazouz, an activist in Mukalla, told the Associated Press. He said government troops guarding the airport put up little resistance.

Yemeni security officials in Sana, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief the news media, said commanders of the military brigade responsible for protecting the area fled.

Although they are staunch opponents of Al Qaeda, the Houthis and their allies are caught up in fierce clashes with supporters of Hadi, who is supported by the Obama administration and Sunni Arab nations.

The White House took pains to tamp down reports of a rift with the Saudis, denying a statement by Iraq's visiting prime minister, Haider Abadi, that President Obama had agreed with him that the Saudi airstrikes had gone "too far."

Abadi did not back down but tried to play down the spat. "We have our own opinion on the war in Yemen," Abadi said at the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Washington.

But U.S. officials also made it clear that they are looking for ways to resolve the crisis. They have not ruled out opening a line of communication with Houthi leaders, although so far intermediaries have been unable to broker an arrangement.

The U.S. has seen indications that Iran is providing weapons and equipment to the Houthis, White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest said Thursday.

"What continues to be unclear, and there is some skepticism about, is whether or not there is [Iranian] command and control of the activities of the Houthis in Yemen," he said.

Earnest said the Saudis asked for help with the airstrikes, "and we have complied with that request in the form of providing intelligence and logistical support."

What the U.S. "has always believed and continue to impress upon everyone involved in this situation is that our goal is to try to bring about a political resolution to the conflict," he said.

At a Pentagon news conference, Defense Secretary Ashton Carter paused when asked whether the U.S. agreed with Saudi Arabia's decision to bomb Yemen.

"Well, we supported it," he said.

Gen. Martin Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said the Houthis aspire to restore an ancient empire "that included all of Yemen and parts of southern Saudi Arabia."

"The Saudis are right to be concerned," he said.

The issue is sure to be on the agenda when Obama meets leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council — Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman and Bahrain — at the presidential retreat at Camp David next month. He initially invited them to address their concerns about a nuclear deal with Iran.

Analysts see U.S. support for the Saudi intervention as chiefly an attempt to maintain close ties with Riyadh, especially in regard to the emerging nuclear deal with Iran. Saudi officials have avoided public criticism of the April 2 preliminary deal.

"We're doing this not because we think it would be good for Yemen policy; we're doing it because we think it's good for U.S.-Saudi relations," said Ilan Goldenberg, a former Obama administration official who is now with the Center for a New American Security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis support for Al Qaeda and pro Hadi forces is in Houthis hands :



The only true pictures of Saudi support are the last two pics, and these arms are in Pro Hadi hands, if they had fallen to your dirty Houthi they would have shown them in their propaganda channel Al-Maseera, also who the hell would send a carton box filled with 500s Riyals? there are plenty of ways if KSA wanted to support them financially, furthermore KSA don't send AKs. So if you want to lie at least make it somewhat believable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

munchkin said:


> What did they get that?



Yemeni army had them at least in 2009 in scorched earth but now they these guns aid the houthis.

Houthis and special forces are concentrating on Taiz indiscriminately, where army pledged allegiance facebook president. Apparently some pro-hadi army based Taiz has fled (unconfirmed) even though Saudi are helping them with striking sites linked with republican guard.



الأعرابي said:


> The only true pictures of Saudi support are the last two pics, and these arms are in Pro Hadi hands, if they had fallen to your dirty Houthi they would have shown them in their propaganda channel Al-Maseera, also who the hell would send a carton box filled with 500s Riyals? there are plenty of ways if KSA wanted to support them financially, furthermore KSA don't send AKs. So if you want to lie at least make it somewhat believable.



Pro-hadi army and southern separatists are going to use credit cards to pay for fuel and food?


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Thursday, April 16, 2015
People salvage belongings from a government bank that was hit during an air strike in Yemen's northwestern city of Saada, Yemen, April 16, 2015. Yemeni Vice President Khaled Bahah said on Thursday he hoped a Saudi-led Arab coalition battling Iranian-allied Houthi rebels in Yemen would not send in ground troops. REUTERS/Stringer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

*Iranian Origins of crisis in Yemen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) is underway alongside the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler Walter S. Diehl (T-AO 193) during a replenishment-at-sea. Bunker Hill is part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group and will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) transits the Gulf of Oman. Bunker Hill is part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group and will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) An SH-60 Sea Hawk helicopter from the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15 transports supplies to the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) as the guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) transits the Gulf of Oman. Carl Vinson will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)


----------



## الأعرابي

beast89 said:


> Pro-hadi army and southern separatists are going to use credit cards to pay for fuel and food?



Yes they'll use credit cards, but they won't be using Saudi money dropped from the sky in a carton box.


----------



## Aslan

JEskandari said:


> now let see who is the liar.
> Iranian and Iraqi pipeline engineers killed - Iraq Oil Report


oh boo fuc*iING whoo I messed up. Now go and cheer the victory, declare a national holiday in Iran and call puss TV as well while u are at it.


----------



## monitor

*Egyptian Commander Says Army Won’t Fight in Yemen, Saudi Fell in US Trap *
Local Editor



The commander of the Egyptian forces in the Gulf war, Major General Mohammad Ali Bilal, said that his troops will fight outside Egypt except in case of defending its national security, in an indirect response to the claims that Cairo would join a possible ground invasion in Yemen. 

The Egyptian commander noted that the geographical features of Yemen and the nature of the Yemeni makes any foreign intervention impossible.

Bilal wondered about the role that the US military is playing in Yemen as it was reported that the American troops saved two Saudi pilots in Aden on the second day of the Saudi aggression, hinting at the US role in entrapping Saudi in the war.

He also stressed that although the Egyptian official stance is not publicly announced, it supports the political solution in Yemen and Syria.

Source: Websites

16-04-2015 - 19:38 Last updated 16-04-2015 - 19:38 |

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

monitor said:


> *Egyptian Commander Says Army Won’t Fight in Yemen, Saudi Fell in US Trap *
> Local Editor
> 
> 
> 
> The commander of the Egyptian forces in the Gulf war, Major General Mohammad Ali Bilal, said that his troops will fight outside Egypt except in case of defending its national security, in an indirect response to the claims that Cairo would join a possible ground invasion in Yemen.
> 
> The Egyptian commander noted that the geographical features of Yemen and the nature of the Yemeni makes any foreign intervention impossible.
> 
> Bilal wondered about the role that the US military is playing in Yemen as it was reported that the American troops saved two Saudi pilots in Aden on the second day of the Saudi aggression, hinting at the US role in entrapping Saudi in the war.
> 
> He also stressed that although the Egyptian official stance is not publicly announced, it supports the political solution in Yemen and Syria.
> 
> Source: Websites
> 
> 16-04-2015 - 19:38 Last updated 16-04-2015 - 19:38 |




Egypt is a secular state ruled by a secular dictator. Egypt does not care about Houthis whatsoever.


----------



## IR-TR

munchkin said:


> Egypt is a secular state ruled by a secular dictator. Egypt does not care about Houthis whatsoever.


Well Egypt has it's hands full in the Sinai I believe. Damn ISIS is blowing up soldiers/police over there every day. They are in no position to go to Yemen. Sure Egypt has a big army, but just like Pakistan, you have to finish your problems at home before intervening abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Well, let's just say that if Egypt refuses to move in Yemen, GCC support for al sisi will stop. So he can't risk it, no matter how secular or pragmatic he is. If Egyptians wanted absolute autonomy, then they shouldve kept their elected none-military president.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> Well, let's just say that if Egypt refuses to move in Yemen, GCC support for al sisi will stop. So he can't risk it, no matter how secular or pragmatic he is. If Egyptians wanted absolute autonomy, then they shouldve kept their elected none-military president.


That's just the point. It's not that simple, it's not either or. What if the Muslim Brotherhood wins in Egypt again? The GCC doesn't like that. So they'd kee supporting Sisi. Sisi does however have practical limits to what his country can do. I can't imagine him just being able to send a couple of divisions into Yemen. I'm not just talking about military casualties either. I think the Egyptian people won't like a war all of the sudden. Egypt's role will be limited to keeping open Bab el Mandeb.

As I said, Egypt has to watch out for the violence of Libya spilling over. And it has it's hands full in the Sinai already. Everybody had it's hands full in the ME unfortunately.Not just regarding Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

azzo said:


> Well, let's just say that if Egypt refuses to move in Yemen, GCC support for al sisi will stop. So he can't risk it, no matter how secular or pragmatic he is. If Egyptians wanted absolute autonomy, then they shouldve kept their elected none-military president.


Not true at all. Al-Sisi truly believes in Arab collective work in all sectors, maybe he's the most motivated one among Arab leader, and he was the first who called for Arab joint force and pushed for it. The experience Egypt has gone through in Arab Spring made Egyptians believe in Arab nation more than ever as it was abandoned by the world and several world and regional powers tried to get it down.

Iranian stooge Hassan Nasralah is getting literally crazy about Decisive storm and at the same time he is begging Sissi to intervene and stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> That's just the point. It's not that simple, it's not either or. What if the Muslim Brotherhood wins in Egypt again? The GCC doesn't like that. So they'd kee supporting Sisi. Sisi does however have practical limits to what his country can do. I can't imagine him just being able to send a couple of divisions into Yemen. I'm not just talking about military casualties either. I think the Egyptian people won't like a war all of the sudden. Egypt's role will be limited to keeping open Bab el Mandeb.
> 
> As I said, Egypt has to watch out for the violence of Libya spilling over. And it has it's hands full in the Sinai already. Everybody had it's hands full in the ME unfortunately.Not just regarding Yemen.



The internal policies of the GCC countries (especially KSA,UAE) is very complicated and ever changing, it just doesnt show on the surface. UAE outright hates the Muslim brotherhood, KSA doesn't. But the people who were around the late king were all very secular and had their own agendas, they damaged relations with Turkey and Qatar in favor of fighting the Arab spring, they hated the Muslim brotherhood and anything "Islamic" or religious, and they left Iran to its own devices with no strong actions in Syria or Yemen. 

Ever since the new king came to power, changes started to happen. the negative rhetoric against the MB in the media stopped, instead Saudi media started clashing with the Egyptian's regime's media outlets. Saudi started mending relations with Turkey and Qatar, retracted previous statement that the MB were terrorists among other things.

Saudi is gradually trying to fix the situation in Egypt, even though many think it's too late. That's why Iran is trying to make something going with Egypt, as you see there's no condemnation or any mentioning of Egypt by Iran or the Houthis, or its airstrikes in Yemen. instead they're trying to flip Egypt on Saudi (with promises for cooperation with Iran in the future I'm sure) They're still hoping Egypt won't completely submit to its main benefactor (Saudi) even though the true benefactor had passed (king Abdullah).


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> The internal policies of the GCC countries (especially KSA,UAE) is very complicated and ever changing, it just doesnt show on the surface. UAE outright hates the Muslim brotherhood, KSA doesn't. But the people who were around the late king were all very secular and had their own agendas, they damaged relations with Turkey and Qatar in favor of fighting the Arab spring, they hated the Muslim brotherhood and anything "Islamic" or religious, and they left Iran to its own devices with no strong actions in Syria or Yemen.
> 
> Ever since the new king came to power, changes started to happen. the negative rhetoric against the MB in the media stopped, instead Saudi media started clashing with the Egyptian's regime's media outlets. Saudi started mending relations with Turkey and Qatar, retracted previous statement that the MB were terrorists among other things.
> 
> Saudi is gradually trying to fix the situation in Egypt, even though many think it's too late. That's why Iran is trying to make something going with Egypt, as you see there's no condemnation or any mentioning of Egypt by Iran or the Houthis, or its airstrikes in Yemen. instead they're trying to flip Egypt on Saudi (with promises for cooperation with Iran in the future I'm sure) They're still hoping Egypt won't completely submit to its main benefactor (Saudi) even though the true benefactor had passed (king Abdullah).


Complicated stuff indeed. It's very easy to see how a leader in the Middle East, or a government can really change direction. Look at the US or Europe, their foreign policies remain the same mostly, even if a PM or President changes. Sadly outsiders influence us in the ME too much.


----------



## azzo

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not true at all. Al-Sisi truly believes in Arab collective work in all sectors, maybe he's the most motivated one among Arab leader, and he was the first who called for Arab joint force and pushed for it. The experience Egypt has gone through in Arab Spring made Egyptians believe in Arab nation more than ever as it was abandoned by the world and several world and regional powers tried to get it down.
> 
> Iranian stooge Hassan Nasralah is getting literally crazy about Decisive storm and at the same time he is begging Sissi to intervene and stop it.



Yeah, because Shiites still hope that sisi will flip since Saudi started distancing itself from the military coup it helped create. And in this region if you're not aligned with one of the three main powers (KSA, Turkey, and Iran) then you might as well give up, Turkey refused the military coup, KSA had a change of heart, so the only option left is Iran. I'm sure Saudi won't let this happen, so they might get forced to do strike some semi-good deal with sisi and mend Turkey-Egypt relation.

So sisi is just another Mubarak, he's a general who committed a coup against a democratically elected president. It's not that hard to see.



IR-TR said:


> Complicated stuff indeed. It's very easy to see how a leader in the Middle East, or a government can really change direction. Look at the US or Europe, their foreign policies remain the same mostly, even if a PM or President changes. Sadly outsiders influence us in the ME too much.



KSA has two main power axis, one is secular and has a strong alliance and dependency on the UAE policies, especially Abu dhabi rulers, that's why KSA had a bad relation with Qatar (Qatar and UAE are rivals on the economic and commercial level among others) and one is more independent with stronger Islamic tendencies with good relations with Turkey/Qatar and Islamic groups and has an Anti-Iran mindset (which Turkey also has but not Qatar) 

If someone said the ME is a clusterfuck, I won't disagree.


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> Yeah, because Shiites still hope that sisi will flip since Saudi started distancing itself from the military coup it helped create. And in this region if you're not aligned with one of the three main powers (KSA, Turkey, and Iran) then you might as well give up, Turkey refused the military coup, KSA had a change of heart, so the only option left is Iran. I'm sure Saudi won't let this happen, so they might get forced to do strike some semi-good deal with sisi and mend Turkey-Egypt relation.
> 
> So sisi is just another Mubarak, he's a general who committed a coup against a democratically elected president. It's not that hard to see.
> 
> 
> 
> KSA has two main power axis, one is secular and has a strong alliance and dependency on the UAE policies, especially Abu dhabi rulers, that's why KSA had a bad relation with Qatar (Qatar and UAE are rivals on the economic and commercial level among others) and one is more independent with stronger Islamic tendencies with good relations with Turkey/Qatar and and Islamic groups.


Indeed. But what you described is indeed the 'allowed' room to manoeuvre. I'm talking more about Gharbi influence in the ME.


----------



## libertad

The SiLent crY said:


>



WTF they are air dropping cash? I'm going to Yemen!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 17, 2015, SPA -- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that the *coalition forces implemented 100 air operation during the 24 hours past targeting Houthi sites in a number of Yemeni cities.*

As explained during the daily press briefing held today base Riyadh flights, *Brig. Asiri said that the Houthi militias are practicing now defensive operations and do not apply any organized military operations, 'the Houthi militias are carrying out implemented sabotage operations harming citizens and public institutions,' he added.*

Brig. Asiri stressed that the outcomes of the air operations for coalition forces are going positively, pointing out a continuation of the air strikes until all goals are to be achieved.*

--More
19:59 LOCAL TIME 16:59 GMT *


Brig. Asiri that the *objects of the air operations are specified and selected to paralyze the Houthi movements and their supporters, stressing the operations also targeted the Houthi gatherings.*

*'There was a coordination with the Yemeni People's Committees yesterday in Zanzibar for implementing operations against the Houthi groups and their supporters*. Due to the results of this operation, the People's Committees and tribal elements supporting the legitimacy made a great success on the ground,' Asiri added.

The Coalition spokesman confirmed that the operations are still ongoing* in Saada and the southern border of the Kingdom, 'there are movements of the Houthi militias on the southern borders. The air strikes are targeted their sites and gatherings in addition to ammunition stores and fuel sites in order to prevent any action that could threaten the southern borders,' he confirmed.*

'The coalition forces carried out air strikes targeting sites in Baqim, Baghaa, Saada. Now, there are *currently operations attacking sites in Taiz in order to enhance brigades supporting the legitimacy against any existence of the Houthi militias,' Brig. Asiri added.

--More
20:31 LOCAL TIME 17:31 GMT *



*Brig. Asiri said that the operations targeted other Houthi sites in Taiz, stressing a continuation of the air strikes in Amran and Sana'a targeting ammunition stores and military units and vehicles, 'the coalition forces also implemented operations in Baidhaa for supporting the legitimate resistance on the ground. The operations also targeted Aden airport. The coalition warns of hiding the Houthi elements or help them because they will be targets for the coalition forces,' he added.*

In regard to the* relief operations and evacuation of foreigners, the spokesman called upon the relief institutions and the countries that want to evacuate their citizens from Yemen to coordinate with the relevant bodies in order to ensure delivery of the relief assistance to the beneficiaries, 'the coalition forces have forced a civilian aircraft which has no authorization to leave Yemen and land at Jizan Airport. The investigation are ongoing with a pilot,' he added.*

Brig. Asiri pointed out a continuation of the naval operations, *stressing that the naval and air spaces are monitored by the coalition forces at all the time.

--More
21:02 LOCAL TIME 18:02 GMT *



Answering reportersâ€™ questions, *Brig. Gen. Asiri pointed out that announcement of the Border Guards of arresting 100 infiltrators came within context of security operations done by the guards to chase non-armed persons, drawing attention to the fact that this number comprises many nationalities, mainly, from the Horn of Africa, who are in Yemen especially in the North to evade the operations and thus got no alternative, but to infiltrate, however, they are non-armed people and thus they are treated only as infiltrators.*

Asiri asserted that the *majority of the Yemeni tribes are aware of their responsibilities towards the legitimacy, security and stability in Yemen, adding that there are some tribal chieftains who commit individual acts either for financial gains or out of non-understanding the situation and that is not accepted.*

*'There are communications between the Yemeni government and these chieftains. When the situation is not positive, they will be among the objectives of the coalition forces because it is not allowed for storing ammunition for supporting the Houthi militias,'* Asiri added, calling upon the chieftains as well as the military commanders and all parties of the Yemeni society to support the legitimacy.

Asiri Pointed out that the announcement of the Yemeni Vice President, yesterday, that the* Yemeni army and what it witnessed of defections and personal loyalties, during the last days, is done by someone, as all knew that the deposed president had a great role, in that, adding that the message has been conveyed during the press conference and other media used by the Yemeni government with the commanders of the brigades. 'They were assured that the situation, now, is no more as it was, and that they shall understand what is going on and understand the message, that it will not back as it was before the Determination Storm,' he added.*

'Consequently, they were confirmed that what they are doing is non-sense and that military operations and killing of Yemeni citizens is futility. The coalition warns that if they are to continue, the strikes of the coalition will target them,' he said, adding that they are still allowed to abandon the rebels and declare support for the legitimacy and seek a remedy for Yemeni wounds, through supporting the legitimacy and the government, in order that Yemen overcomes the difficulties, in this hard time, by stopping supporting the Houthis who implement, as all knew, external agenda for foreign interests which do not best serve the interests of the Yemenis.

Asiri said that* there is no need for a humanitarian truce, because we did not reject any demand by any organization to go to Yemen, following coordination with the coalition forces and that any demand will be, promptly, answered, calling countries and non governmental agencies to provide information and to respect the timetables and not to land without permission at any airport to avoid misunderstandings or mistakes.

--SPA
21:47 LOCAL TIME 18:47 GMT *







Saudi military spokesman Ahmed Asiri, right, talks to Saudi officials ahead of briefing journalists on the Saudi-led coalition's strikes on Houthi rebels in Yemen, during a press conference, in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, on Thursday. (AP)

RIYADH: Rodolfo C. Estimo Jr.

Published — Friday 17 April 2015
Al-Assiri: I have to be careful with statements | Arab News
Brig. Gen. Ahmad Al-Assiri, spokesman for the Saudi-led coalition against the Houthis and a consultant in the office of the defense minister, has become a familiar face, thanks to the countless newspaper interviews and televised news segments about Operation Decisive Storm. 

Despite all the media attention, he is a difficult man to get to know. “Little is known about Al-Assiri, except that he spent at least four years at the Saint-Cyr military college in France,” says Ian Timberlake, AFP bureau chief in Riyadh.
Upon entering the Riyadh Air Base hall at 7 p.m. sharp for the nightly press briefings each day, Al-Assiri provides updates on the campaign. The session typically lasts for about 40 minutes, followed by a question-and-answer session. 

Following his daily briefing on Tuesday, Arab News was granted permission to speak to him at his office at the air base.
The man who looks so serious with his to-the-point replies during the briefing turned out to be incredibly approachable. He spoke about everything from briefings to his pride for his own family. “I have a difficult role to play. I have to be very careful with my statements to the press,” he said.

This careful use of words has been evident in his serious demeanor and efficient approach to information dissemination throughout the past few months.
He spoke about the 10-nation coalition, focusing on how key players use the media to gain publicity — a phenomenon he himself is fighting through his consistent press briefings on behalf of the Kingdom.


----------



## beast89

houthis and coalition making gains in abyan against AQAP.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

The SiLent crY said:


> Saudis support for Al Qaeda and pro Hadi forces is in Houthis hands :




Are those weapons like the one they "mistakenly" dropped to ISIS and used the tracking inside them to wipe them the next day? Beware of free gifts i have seen in my war days those tricks, i would presume the houthi's don't have the right equipment to locate the small chip generating beacons hidden inside them.


----------



## Ceylal

munchkin said:


> Houthis captures way more arms from Saudi Arabia than Iran can ever ship


Beside the quantities they air dropped to them  






> Even 39 km can't reach Saada. Useless.


Like everything else they buy...At least we should give them some applauds, they manage to load it and fire it...


----------



## munchkin

Ceylal said:


> Like everything else they buy...At least we should give them some applauds, they manage to load it and fire it...




On top of that, because Saudi Arabia has no technology to manufacture artillery shells, and China won't sell anything to Saudi Arabia because it is an aggressor state, soon they run out of shells

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

monitor said:


> *Egyptian Commander Says Army Won’t Fight in Yemen, Saudi Fell in US Trap *
> Local Editor
> 
> 
> 
> The commander of the Egyptian forces in the Gulf war, Major General Mohammad Ali Bilal, said that his troops will fight outside Egypt except in case of defending its national security, in an indirect response to the claims that Cairo would join a possible ground invasion in Yemen.
> 
> The Egyptian commander noted that the geographical features of Yemen and the nature of the Yemeni makes any foreign intervention impossible.
> 
> Bilal wondered about the role that the US military is playing in Yemen as it was reported that the American troops saved two Saudi pilots in Aden on the second day of the Saudi aggression, hinting at the US role in entrapping Saudi in the war.
> 
> He also stressed that although the Egyptian official stance is not publicly announced, it supports the political solution in Yemen and Syria.
> 
> Source: Websites
> 
> 16-04-2015 - 19:38 Last updated 16-04-2015 - 19:38 |


Well, they learned the lesson learned from the Houthis in the late 60's well. In the 60,000 troops they had in Yemen, they lost 28,000. I don't think Egypt is ready to make that mistake again..



munchkin said:


> Egypt is a secular state ruled by a secular dictator. Egypt does *not care* about Houthis whatsoever.


They are scared of the Houdhis...


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

munchkin said:


> Even 39 km can't reach Saada. Useless.






Big _Jerk_ ! It is to target - spraying - attempts Houthis attacks near the Saudi border.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not true at all. Al-Sisi truly believes in Arab collective work in all sectors, maybe he's the most motivated one among Arab leader, and he was the first who called for Arab joint force and pushed for it. The experience Egypt has gone through in Arab Spring made Egyptians believe in Arab nation more than ever as it was abandoned by the world and several world and regional powers tried to get it down.
> 
> Iranian stooge Hassan Nasralah is getting literally crazy about Decisive storm and at the same time he is begging Sissi to intervene and stop it.



Sissi is a radical nut case.! just like the Saud and the GCC, want to subdue the Muslim word with their wallet, like they did in that god forsaken goat tent you came out of, the Egyptian Napoleon wants to accomplish it with his paper tiger army.


----------



## Belew_Kelew




----------



## mingle

munchkin said:


> On top of that, because Saudi Arabia has no technology to manufacture artillery shells, and China won't sell anything to Saudi Arabia because it is an aggressor state, soon they run out of shells


Pakistan does how many u want ?plus LGB s too they already got saudi orders supply chain will run nonstop plus turks r there too .pak make all what saudi needs but i dout they will invade may be SOps with local militias that the way too go and i guess that will happen .


----------



## mingle

Azeri440 said:


> someone was definitely on the good stuff when modifying their AK


If i am not wrong its serbian upgrade ?but i dout its air drop weapons saudia share border with yemen plus controls ports of aden no need of airdrop may be very few .


----------



## Azeri440

mingle said:


> If i am not wrong its serbian upgrade ?but i dout its air drop weapons saudia share border with yemen plus controls ports of aden no need of airdrop may be very few .



Not sure , but you can easily get those sights and rails to modify it yourself 
clearly wasn't a bright one that did the job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

US Generals: Saudi Strikes in Yemen ‘a Bad Idea’ | Al Jazeera America


*Analysis: Some top officers question Washington’s support for Riyadh-led intervention, which they say is doomed*






_A member of the Saudi security forces next to a replica of a fighter jet during a daily media briefing on the Saudi-led coalition’s airstrike operation against the Houthi rebels in Yemen, April 2, 2015. 
Fayez Nureldine / AFP / Getty Images_
John McCain, the Republican chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee, has accused the Obama administration of going soft on Iran’s regional ambitions in pursuit of what he sees as a bad nuclear agreement with Tehran, and has praised “our Arab partners” for intervening in Yemen. “The prospect of radical groups like Iranian-backed Houthi militants” was “more than [U.S. Arab allies] could withstand,” he said. But a large contingent of senior U.S. military officers believes the Saudi-led military operation will fail, and possibly turn into a quagmire.

The fact that the Saudi-led intervention in Yemen was planned and launched independently of the U.S. was, in McCain’s eyes, a rebuke of the administration’s policies. “These countries, led by Saudi Arabia, did not notify us nor seek our coordination or our assistance in this effort,” he said during a March 26 committee hearing, “because they believe we are siding with Iran.”

A senior commander at Central Command (CENTCOM), speaking on condition of anonymity, scoffed at that argument. “The reason the Saudis didn’t inform us of their plans,” he said, “is because they knew we would have told them exactly what we think — that it was a bad idea.”

Military sources said that a number of regional special forces officers and officers at U.S. Special Operations Command (SOCOM) argued strenuously against supporting the Saudi-led intervention because the target of the intervention, the Shia Houthi movement — which has taken over much of Yemen and which Riyadh accuses of being a proxy for Tehran — has been an effective counter to Al-Qaeda.

Michael Horton, a Yemen expert close to a number of officers at SOCOM and a consultant to the U.S. and U.K. governments, picked up on this debate. Within days of the Saudi intervention’s start, he said in an email that he was “confounded” by the intervention, noting that many in SOCOM “favor the Houthis, as they have been successful in rolling back AQ [Al-Qaeda] and now IS [the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant, or ISIL] from a number of Yemeni governorates” — something that hundreds of U.S. drone strikes and large numbers of advisers to Yemen’s military had failed to accomplish.

Later, in a telephone interview, Horton expanded on that. “These constant reports that the Houthis are working for the Iranians are nonsense, but the view is right out of the neocon playbook,” he said. “The Israelis have been touting this line that we lost Yemen to Iran. That’s absurd. The Houthis don’t need Iranian weapons. They have plenty of their own. And they don’t require military training. They’ve been fighting Al-Qaeda since at least 2012, and they’ve been winning. Why are we fighting a movement that’s fighting Al-Qaeda?”

‘These constant reports that the Houthis are working for the Iranians are nonsense, but the view is right out of the neocon playbook. The Israelis have been touting this line that we lost Yemen to Iran. That’s absurd. The Houthis don’t need Iranian weapons. They have plenty of their own.’
Michael Horton

*Yemen expert*

One reason for U.S. support may be the diplomatic logic of tamping down Riyadh’s opposition to a nuclear deal with Iran by backing an aggressive Saudi-led response to what a number of U.S. allies in the region portray as rapidly expanding Iranian influence in Arab countries. But another is the view among some U.S. military commanders that countering Iran takes strategic priority over combating Al-Qaeda and ISIL.

Iran was long the central focus of former CENTCOM Commander Gen. James Mattis, who in 2011 requested that Obama order the deployment of a third U.S. aircraft carrier strike group to the Gulf to pressure Iran. The White House turned down the request. Before his retirement, Mattis reportedly told an audience that the U.S. faced three threats in the region: “Iran, Iran, Iran.”

But others argue for balancing U.S. concerns about various threats. And a number of CENTCOM and SOCOM officers believe the Saudis are in over their heads in trying to reverse Houthi gains in Yemen through military intervention.

“We had a great opportunity to engage with the Houthis on this, but we gave in to the Saudis,” Horton said, “and frankly, they cannot begin to manage this. They have all the toys but few people who know how to effectively use them. Their NCO and officer corps are largely untested, and their enlisted men are drawn from the lowest rungs of Saudi society. If they get bogged down in Yemen, I wonder about the loyalty of many of the soldiers and NCOs. The Egyptians will not fare much better.”

But that’s not the view of McCain and other hawkish senators around him. They see Iran’s fingerprints all over whatever goes wrong in the region — a view that alarms Horton. “This is a guy who complained that we were Iran’s air force in Iraq,” he said. “Well, guess what? Now we’re Al-Qaeda’s air force in Yemen.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Two Indian ships with 484 Yemen evacuees arriving in Kochi | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, April 18, 2015 - 01:19


New Delhi/Kochi: Two Indian ships - MV Corals and MV Karavatti - are to berth in Kochi on Saturday with 484 evacuees, including 73 Indians and 336 Bangladeshis, in the last lot of people brought out from strife-torn Yemen.


"MV Corals is carrying a total of 318 evacuees, which includes 46 Indians and 272 Bangladeshis, while on board MV Kavaratti are 166 evacuees, which include 27 Indians, 64 Bangladeshis and 75 Yemenis of Indian-origin," the external affairs ministry said in a statement.

However, it was not clear when the ships would arrive. While an officical in Kochi said they would arrive at 2.30 p.m., the external affairs ministry said they would arrive at Kochi at 1.30 p.m.

Defence ministry spokesperson Sitanshu Kar tweeted that the last of the evacuees are arriving in India. "The last of the evacuees, 475 in all, would be arriving Kochi by MVs Kavaratti and Corals tomorrow (Saturday), escorted by INS Tir."

"A team of Bangladesh officials has already arrived in Kochi to take care of their nationals," a Cochin Port Trust official told IANS.

The two ships departed from Djibouti on April 12, he added.

The Bangladeshis will be flown back to Dhaka by a Biman Bangladesh Airlines special flight.

The two ships, together having a capacity of 1,150 passengers, set sail from Kochi on March 30 for Djibouti to bring back stranded Indians.

Earlier this month, India ended its massive evacuation efforts of its nationals in Yemen, pulling out 5,600 people, including 4,640 Indians and 960 nationals from 41 countries.

A media report from Dhaka said 136 Bangladeshis have been evacuated from Yemen by an Indian Navy ship that took them to Djibouti on Thursday.

According to bdnews24, Bangladesh is operating a repatriation control room in Djibouti led by its ambassador in Kuwait.

The rescued Bangladeshis will be flown back to Dhaka from Djibouti on April 20 in a special flight.

Yemen became volatile with the rise of the Shia Houthis rebels who took over the capital city of Sanaa in September last year and ousted President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi.



IANS

***********
Saudi Arabia pledges $274 mn in aid for Yemen | Zee News

Last Updated: Saturday, April 18, 2015 - 11:47

Riyadh: Saudi Arabia, which is leading a three-week-old air war against rebel forces in Yemen, on Saturday announced USD 274 million in humanitarian aid for the chaos-wracked country.

The pledge, which the official SPA news agency said was ordered by King Salman, followed a UN appeal Friday for USD 274 million (253 million euros) to provide emergency assistance to the millions affected by the conflict.

The kingdom "stands with its Yemeni brothers" and hopes for "the restoration of security and stability," it said, quoting an official statement.

Yemen has sunk further into chaos since the start of the air raids by a Saudi-led regional coalition on Iran-backed rebels whose sweeping advance forced President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi to flee abroad.

The United Nations says hundreds of people have died and thousands of families have fled their homes in the war.

Aid agencies have warned of an unfolding humanitarian disaster.

"Ordinary families are struggling to access health care, water, food and fuel -- basic requirements for their survival," UN Humanitarian Coordinator Johannes Van Der Klaauw said Friday as he appealed for funds.

AFP


----------



## الأعرابي

munchkin said:


> On top of that, because Saudi Arabia has no technology to manufacture artillery shells, and China won't sell anything to Saudi Arabia because it is an aggressor state, soon they run out of shells



Don't worry, KSA make its own artillery shells







KSA also make its own air dropped Paveway guided bombs






Which means the ammunition supply is unlimited, which also means your Houthies will continue to be roasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

الأعرابي said:


> Don't worry, KSA make its own artillery shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA also make its own air dropped Paveway guided bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which means the ammunition supply is unlimited, which also means your Houthies will continue to be roasted.



What is the range of the artillery shells ?


----------



## الأعرابي

Hindustani78 said:


> What is the range of the artillery shells ?



The range is determined by the platform the shell is fired from not the shell itself, these are 155mm shells fired from both the M198 and M777 howitzers, it's also can be fired from the M109 self-propelled howitzer which all are in service in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

الأعرابي said:


> The range is determined by the platform the shell is fired from not the shell itself, these are 155mm shells fired from both the M198 and M777 howitzers, it's also can be fired from the M109 self-propelled howitzer which all are in service in KSA.



So does Saudi defense industries even produce platform for the shells ?


----------



## azzo

Hindustani78 said:


> So does Saudi defense industries even produce platform for the shells ?



Saudi can produce 70% of its military needs locally. Soon to be 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

*Saudi Claims on Iran’s Role in Yemen Face Skepticism in West*
The Saudi-led military campaign to roll back Houthi fighters in Yemen has received public backing from the kingdom’s traditional allies, including the U.S. and France.

At the same time, U.S., French, and other Western officials say they are skeptical about Saudi Arabia’s main claim: that the Houthi rebellion is driven by Iran’s ambitions to hold sway over large chunks of the Arab world.

*And European leaders are signaling to Riyadh that patience with its three-week offensive -- joined by nine mostly Sunni Muslim nations with the stated aim of restoring to power a legitimate, ousted government -- is starting to wear thin. *Yemen’s disintegration can only be prevented by negotiations between its competing factions, they say.

*“The prospect of a military solution to the Yemen problem isn’t foreseen by anybody,” German Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier said* Wednesday after meeting his counterparts from the Group of Seven nations in the German port city of Luebeck. He said all G7 ministers called for a return to dialogue.
*
There are already indications that al-Qaeda’s branch in Yemen is gaining from the conflict. *The group and allied fighters on Thursday seized control of an airport and oil export terminal around the town of Mukalla, which they captured this month, according to a local tribal leader.

The Houthis have been fighting against al-Qaeda for years, and say that Yemen’s government, counted by the U.S. as an ally against the jihadists, has been tacitly aiding them.
No Allegiance

Secretary of State John Kerry and other top U.S. officials have accused Iran of providing military and financial support to the Houthis in an effort to expand its influence, American and European intelligence officers and diplomats following the issue closely say the Islamic Republic’s support is limited.

*The Houthis are not aligned with the Iranian brand of Shiite Islam, two U.S. officials who requested anonymity to be critical of higher-ranking colleagues, pointed out. The group has no allegiance to Iranian leaders in Tehran or top clerics in the holy city of Qom, two European officials said.

The Houthis are fighting largely with small arms and light weapons they’ve had for years or seized from U.S.-backed Yemeni forces, according to one American official. They are not reliant on Iranian arms, money, intelligence or direction to nearly the degree that Hezbollah in Lebanon, some Shiite militias in Iraq or the Syrian government are, the official said.*
‘Local Dynamics’

*“Despite frankly a lot of propaganda about Iranian expansionism in Yemen this conflict is almost entirely driven by local dynamics and by local arms,” Yezid Sayigh, senior associate at the Carnegie Middle East Center in Beirut, said during a panel discussion April 13 in Washington. “I don’t think the Houthis need arms for the next 15 years given how many arms there are already in the country.”*

The Houthis, who say that they operate independently of Iran and are fighting oppression by Sunni-dominated Yemeni governments, advanced out of their northern strongholds last year and took control of most of the capital, Sana’a, in September.

The Saudi-backed president, Abdurabuh Mansur Hadi, fled to the south in February, and then to Riyadh, precipitating the military campaign. Saudi and Gulf Arab officials say they are seeking to restore his administration to office and to force the Houthis to resume talks.
Gulf View

High-ranking Obama administration spokesmen have been blaming Iran, as Kerry did in Cairo on April 9, in part to reassure the Saudis and other Gulf Arabs over existing alliances, one of the U.S. officials said. The intended message is that President Barack Obama isn’t pursuing a strategy of detente with Iran as part of the negotiations to curb the Islamic Republic’s nuclear program.

While stressing he understands Saudi concerns about a conflict in a neighboring state, French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius has started to suggest it’s time to end the operation. “The lesson of the past few years is that you can never have a purely military solution,” he told reporters in Paris on Thursday. “Sometimes military force is necessary, but a conflict can only be resolved by the inhabitants themselves.”

Viewed from the Gulf, though, the Houthi advance is being driven by Iran’s regional ambitions.
‘Trivial’ Influence

An official from a Gulf nation, who also asked not to be identified, said there are an estimated 5,000 Iranians, Hezbollah and Iraqi militia on the ground in Yemen, helping the Houthis. Iran has expressed sympathy for the Houthis but denies sending any direct support.

So far, the bombing of Houthi targets hasn’t pushed the rebel force into retreat, though an offensive to capture the southern city of Aden has slowed. The United Nations said April 6 that 540 people had been killed, 74 of them children, and 1,700 wounded in violence in Yemen since mid-March. The coalition continues to drop hints over a possible ground offensive.

The rebels, who follow the Zaidi branch of Shiite Islam, like about 40 percent of Yemen’s people, are supported by former President Ali Abdullah Saleh. He was removed from office after popular protests but retains influence over parts of the armed forces.

*Iranian influence in Yemen is “trivial,” said Gabriele vom Bruck, a senior lecturer in anthropology and Yemen specialist at the School of Oriental and African Studies in London.

“The Houthis want Yemen to be independent, that’s the key idea, they don’t want to be controlled by Saudi or the Americans, and they certainly don’t want to replace the Saudis with the Iranians,” vom Bruck said. “I don’t think the Iranians have influence in their decision-making. It’s not a relationship like that between Iran and Hezbollah.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Why would they attack their brothers?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589199901969481728
Going into the 4th week Houthis haven't lost territory. Southerners are stepping closer to separation. Will the gulfies be left with S. Yemen only? And now they are trying to market the VP as best choice since facebook Hadi had no support.


----------



## Ceylal

azzo said:


> Saudi can produce 70% of its military needs locally. Soon to be 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhuderMosavi

azzo said:


> Saudi can produce 70% of its military needs locally. Soon to be 100%.


All combat aircraft, helicopters all, all tanks and IFVs, all air defense systems, all frigates and corvettes etc. are imported, 70%? really.
Not even China produces 70% of their war materials.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/iran/2015/04/18/صور-لأسلحة-الجيش-الإيراني-تثير-السخرية.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhuderMosavi

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Oh! are Iran topic?


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Hindustani78 said:


> GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) is underway alongside the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler Walter S. Diehl (T-AO 193) during a replenishment-at-sea. Bunker Hill is part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group and will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) transits the Gulf of Oman. Bunker Hill is part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group and will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GULF OF OMAN (April 14, 2015) An SH-60 Sea Hawk helicopter from the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15 transports supplies to the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) as the guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) transits the Gulf of Oman. Carl Vinson will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)


what are they doing


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-April, 2015 20:30 IST
*Indian Navy Ships Mumbai And Tarkash Return to Hero’s Welcome *
INS Tarkash which participated in the Operation Rahat returned to Mumbai harbour this morning while INS Mumbai had entered on 16 April 15. The ships’ crew was greeted by senior officers of the command and the Chief of Naval Staff will be interacting with the crew on Monday, 20April 15.

Earlier this year, a raging civil war in Yemen has left thousands of people homeless and stranded. Military intervention by Saudi Arabia and other nations have further complicated the situation with aerial bombardments continuing relentlessly across the country. The airports and seaports of the country, with the exception of Al Hodeidah, have been thrown out of gear leaving very little room for movement of people from the strife-torn country.

Prior to commencement of operations, Indian diaspora in Yemen was estimated to be approximately 4000 people working in all walks of life. Some of them had been working and earning a living in Yemen for decades. Most of them were located in and around the capital city of Sanaa,which had seen much violence and had been under relentless attack. With the situation in the country deteriorating rapidly, the Indian Government had ordered evacuation of Indian nationals from Yemen on *30 Mar 15*.

The Indian Navy was first off the starting block, with INS Sumitra, one of the newest Offshore Patrol Vessels of the Indian Navy, being diverted immediately from her operational tasking in the Gulf of Aden. She immediately entered the Port of Aden and evacuated the first wave of 349 Indians on *31 Mar 15* and transported them to Djibouti.During the evacuation operations at Aden, the ship reported bombing and gunfire and a general disorder, pandemonium and unrest. At Djibouti, the evacuated Indians were met by Gen (Retd) VK Singh, the Minister of State for External Affairs, before they were airlifted to India by the Indian Air Force.

After the first group of evacuees was disembarked at Djibouti without losing any time, INS Sumitra after a quick operational turn around dispatched for the Port of Hodeidah on 02 Apr 15, from where the ship evacuated another 317 people (mostly Indian nationals) amidst similar unsecure conditions with bombing in the distance. This second wave was transported to Djibouti on *03 Apr 15*.

In the meanwhile, two major warships i.e. guided-missile destroyer INS Mumbai and the guided-missile frigate INS Tarkash were sailed from Mumbai to Yemen on evening of *30 Mar 15*. Two Indian passenger ships, MV Kavaratti and MV Coral, which normally ply between Kochi and the Lakshadweep Islands, were also sailed out from Kochi towards Yemen. IN Ships Mumbai and Tarkash were tasked to escort these passenger ships till Djibouti as the waters of the Gulf of Aden have been *piracy-infested* since 2008.

As the days progressed, the Port ofAden was engulfed in shelling and firing and permission for entry of ships was not accorded by the local authorities as fighting raged in the port city. As more than 300 Indians were known to be awaiting evacuation from Aden, INSMumbai was relieved of escort duties and was dispatched to reach off Aden,where she arrived in the wee hours of *04 Apr 15*, while INS Tarkash continued to escort the passenger ships, which reached Djibouti on 05 Apr 15afternoon. In a well coordinated operation, 441 people, including foreign nationals, women, elderly persons and children were evacuated using boats from the Port of Aden to INS Mumbai, which was just outside the port and were evacuated to safety in Djibouti by the morning of 05 Apr 15.

After all ships were in area the evacuation cycle continued with close cooperation between various government agencies participating in the area and the three ships. As very few countries were participating in evacuation, requests poured in from the international community to evacuate their citizens from the war zone also. Keeping safety of life as paramount requirement, these ships, provided assistance to many foreign nationals in escaping to safety. In all these ship undertook a total of nine missions to various ports to evacuate over 3,000persons form war torn Yemen. This included nearly 1,300 people from over 30 foreign countries. A table depicting details of evacuations undertaken is as follows:-

With most Indian already evacuated,Indian Naval Ships Mumbai and Tarkash left Djibouti for Indian coast on PM *12April 2015*, while INS Sumitra continued to remain in the area for the final evacuation mission conducted on *15 Apr 15* and for expeditious response to any contingency. INS Sumitra will also resume her Anti Piracy patrol duties and will thus be available in the area for quick response to any untoward development. INS Mumbai reached Mumbai Harbour on *16Apr 15* and INS Tarkash escorted the two MVs Kavaratti and Coral out of piracy ridden Gulf of Aden and returned Mumbai harbour on *18 Apr 15*. The two MVs with evacuees on them entered Cochin on PM 18 April 15.


The operation was executed under the operational control of the Western Naval Command, headquartered at Mumbai under the directives and monitoring at Integrated Headquarters (Ministry of Defence) Navy. In an unprecedented show of synergy, the MEA and MoD (Inidan Navy and Indian Air Force) worked in absolute synchronisation and real-time information was exchanged with the ships on thescene through satellite communications.



Mujahid Memon said:


> what are they doing



Russians are maintaining thier presence in Tartus port and United States Naval ships are based to counter them .


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Saudi can produce 70% of its military needs locally. Soon to be 100%.



I'm sure you'll do better than 100%..... you funny saudis in audis.... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/iran/2015/04/18/صور-لأسلحة-الجيش-الإيراني-تثير-السخرية.html



It's a good thing you can at least laugh at your own jokes....cause good humor requires a bit of intelligence... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Oh look, a Saudi drew a cartoon.... Oh wait, I may be wrong about that....


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 18, 2015, SPA-- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant at the minister of defense's office and spokesman of the Coalition Forces, said that Relief operations achieved a great progress in Yemen in order to improve life standards for the Yemeni citizen on the ground in light of the difficult situation in Yemen.

As explained during the daily press briefing held today base Riyadh flights,* Brig. Asiri said that the United Arab Emirates and Qatar have donated 4 full relief and foodstuff loaded aircrafts which are landed in Djibouti in the last two days and then airlifted to Aden and Hodeida, pointing out that there are other shipments that will arrive within two coming days through a maritime bridge to provide relief materials to the Yemeni ports, 'we coordinate with the People's Committees and the tribesmen to deliver them to the Yemeni citizens,' he added.*

*Asiri appreciated the initiative of Djibouti for opening its airspace and maritime sea for the coalition command, asserting that this initiative will contribute in consolidating and enhancing relief and humanitarian works in Yemen.

--More
20:16 LOCAL TIME 17:16 GMT *


Brig. Asiri highlighted the sabotage actions implemented by the Houthi militias harming the Yemeni citizen, '* these militias establish checkpoints at the border crossing ports between Yemen and Saudi Arabia in addition to sea ports and airports. They arrested citizens supporting the legitimacy. We have information confirming abduction of volunteer aid workers in Lahj. The Red Cross staff are being harassed by these militias during carrying out their duties,' he added.*

Asiri confirmed that the *Houthi militias has issued fake permits for airline companies in order to become these aircraft within the airspace, ' the Yemeni government and the coalition command affirm that the official body for issuance of any air or sea permits is the coalition command which will not allow any aircraft to land at airports in the Republic of Yemen. So, the Kenyan plane is forced yesterday to land and left after completion of the investigation,' he added, calling to comply with the instructions of the issuance of permits in order to prevent any mistakes.*

*The spokesman of the coalition forces stressed a continuation of supporting the People's Committees to move towards the fighting sites with the Houthi militias, 'the coalition carried out operations in Lahj, Taiz and Aden. *The coalition forces yesterday* supported 38th brigade to fight against the Houthis and the elements of the rebel army,' he added, highlighting that the operations targeted Houthi site at the presidential palace in Taiz.

--More
20:39 LOCAL TIME 17:39 GMT *


Brig. Asiri said that coalition command has information confirming that the* Houthi militias are preparing to attack the Saudi borders where the militias move equipments from Sana'a to the north, 'the coalition forces are now following up these movements and destroy them,' he added, pointing out that the coalition forces continue to target the Houthi sites, including 125th and 117th brigades in Aden and Saada.*

Asiri pointed out a continuation of dropping operations and logistical support to the resistance and the People's Committees at various sites, stressing that the* People's Committees in Aden made a great progress on the ground.*
Brig. Asiri pointed out that the Houthi militias and their supporters in Saada planned to implement operations near the southern borders of the Kingdom,' there were clashes between the Saudi Land Forces and the Houthi militias yesterday which resulted *in martyrdom of one element of the Saudi Land Forces and minor injuries,'* he added, stressing that the *southern land borders of the Kingdom will remain safe despite of the Houthi actions aiming to expand their movements and drag the coalition command to launch a land operation across Yemen.

Asiri pointed out that the relief ships arrived in the Yemeni ports, 'the coalition command takes the relevant measures in order to ensure delivery of these assistance to the beneficiaries and to prevent any violations,'* he added.

Brig. Asiri welcomed joining a large number of the Yemeni tribes to support the legitimacy, reiterating his call for citizens, tribesmen and members and leaders of the Yemeni rebel army to return to support the legitimacy.*

--More
21:10 LOCAL TIME 18:10 GMT *


Following that, Asiri answered the questions of reporters, reaffirming that *there are continuous communications between the Yemeni government and the commanders of brigades, with known stances, pointing out that the 35the Brigade was one the rebel brigade and now supports the legitimacy and began fighting against the Houthis.*

Asiri drew attention that the big standard of backing the legitimacy is participation of the brigades in the war operations against the Houthis and to protect the Yemeni citizen.

'The work is going on an ascending pace and the pressure continues on the Houthi militias to get out of populated areas in order to be exposed by the air strikes,' Asiri added, pointing out that coalition forces have carried out during the *last 24 hours more than 100 airstrikes, raising the toll of all airstrikes to more than 2,000 airstrikes since beginning of 'Determination Storm'.

--SPA
21:26 LOCAL TIME 18:26 GMT 
*


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> I'm sure you'll do better than 100%..... you funny saudis in audis....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing you can at least laugh at your own jokes....cause good humor requires a bit of intelligence...


Ahahahahahaaa, so question. What do you think of the retarded equipment in the link? answer and don't change the subject 

For me it reminds me of this:








BLACKEAGLE said:


>



I have some funnier cartoons:




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

Habibi, you still need to work on your humor.... As I said though, it does require some intelligence, so don't be too harsh on yourself if you don't get there.... 

But here's an example of a good one, in case you wanna learn...


----------



## azzo

As I predicted, avoided the subject of discussing the equipment of the renegade country called iran 

The 6 Most Absurd Military Hoaxes By North Korea And Iran | Popular Science



Iran and North Korea, truly friends in crime and in backwardness

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hassan Nasrullat calls Huthis fail to attack Saudi Arabia *"Strategic Patience" *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> As I predicted, avoided the subject of discussing the equipment of the renegade country called iran
> 
> The 6 Most Absurd Military Hoaxes By North Korea And Iran | Popular Science
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and North Korea, truly friends in crime and in backwardness





Yeah I let you figure that one out yourself.... It's worth the amusement, Sherlock.... 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Hassan Nasrullat calls Huthis fail to attack Saudi Arabia *"Strategic Patience" *


Da fukk are Houthies gonna attack Saudi Bendoveria for? They're consolidating land in their own country.... But I don't expect a genius strategist like yourself to understand that....


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Yeah I let you figure that one out yourself.... It's worth the amusement, Sherlock....
> 
> 
> Da fukk are Houthies gonna attack Saudi Bendoveria for? They're consolidating land in their own country.... But I don't expect a genius strategist like yourself to understand that....



Worst post of the year  Truly useless and unfunny



bozorgmehr said:


> Habibi, you still need to work on your humor.... As I said though, it does require some intelligence, so don't be too harsh on yourself if you don't get there....
> 
> But here's an example of a good one, in case you wanna learn...



I beg to differ I think I'm hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Worst post of the year  Truly useless and unfunny
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will make you laugh



Of course I don't expect you to understand humor... As I said, it does require a little bit of intelligence.... 

But you don't worry your little head with things like that.... You keep posting your fantasy pictures and try to make yourself feel adequate... ok habibi?


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Of course I don't expect you to understand humor... As I said, it does require a little bit of intelligence....
> 
> But you don't worry your little head with things like that.... You keep posting your fantasy pictures and try to make yourself feel adequate... ok habibi?


For someone who talks a lot about intelligence your posts are really lacking 

Yeah, I agree, I'm posting pictures of Iran's fantasies, like this one ROFL:






Iranian drone on the left, Japanese college drone on the right

Truly the power of Iranian photoshop skills is overwhelming.

I admire your courage for not killing yourself after all of these embarrassments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Wow, the Saudi-Iran thing is really strong here. Well, we might compare the two when Iran opens up.


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> For someone who talks a lot about intelligence your posts are really lacking
> 
> Yeah, I agree, I'm posting pictures of Iran's fantasies, like this one ROFL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian drone on the left, Japanese college drone on the right
> 
> Truly the power of Iranian photoshop skills is overwhelming.
> 
> I admire your courage for not killing yourself after all of these embarrassments





Why should we kill ourselves?..... According to you, our stuff is all made up with photoshop and card boards. That only costs a few bucks! But the Saudis in Audis are the ones who spend more than anybody else in the world on importing real weapons. And yet we keep winning against you!!! 

Now, if I were in your shoes, then I might consider killing myself from shame... Wait, maybe that's why Saudis in Audis and their brothers keep blowing themselves up all over the place! Could it be haboobi?


----------



## azzo

Saudi in Audis, better than Iranis in ladas


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Saudi in Audis, better than Iranis in ladas



I'll take riding in a Lada any day over being an honorless bendover in an Audi.... But you enjoy....


----------



## IR-TR

bozorgmehr said:


> I'll take riding in a Lada any day over being an honorless bendover in an Audi.... But you enjoy....



Baradar, within time we'll make those US 'Persiaaaans' look like nothing. No Lada for us. In mader jendeha dah sal dige shotor miroonan. Hahah!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## bozorgmehr

IR-TR said:


> Baradar, within time we'll make those US 'Persiaaaans' look like nothing. No Lada for us. In mader jendeha dah sal dige shotor miroonan. Hahah!



I know that....  The saudis in audis are against everything that is honorable, manly and civilized. Personally I could care less. We are all humans and they're entitled to live as they wish. But we can't remain indifferent when they have this abiding hatred toward everything that is Iranian and they can't bear to see us standing. 30 years ago they goaded that poor sod Saddamz in attacking us, when they thought they could get away with it. And they'd do the same thing today if they could.


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> I know that....  The saudis in audis are against everything that is honorable, manly and civilized. Personally I could care less. We are all humans and they're entitled to live as they wish. But we can't remain indifferent when they have this abiding hatred toward everything that is Iranian and they can't bear to see us standing. 30 years ago they goaded that poor sod Saddamz in attacking us, when they thought they could get away with it. And they'd do the same thing today if they could.



Wah poor Iranian feel unloved  poor baby, don't worry I'm sure you'll find plenty of "love" from the *"civilized"* world, specifically North Korea and Russia 

And if it makes you feel better I feel bad for saying Iranis in Ladas..

I shouldve said Iranis in Qahers:






​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Wah poor Iranian feel unloved  poor baby, don't worry I'm sure you'll find plenty of "love" from the *"civilized"* world, specifically North Korea and Russia



Don't even compare yourself with Russians and even the Norks. They are men. They stand on their own two feet. They are respectable. They fight for what they want and are not afraid to pay the price for it. They live life on their own terms. They are not cowardly sissy saudis in audis who want to destroy Iran, but go around begging others to fight in their place and get turned down, even by their own brothers... Stick to your humor attempts haboobi.... you have a better chance with that... 



azzo said:


> Wah poor Iranian feel unloved  poor baby, don't worry I'm sure you'll find plenty of "love" from the *"civilized"* world, specifically North Korea and Russia
> 
> And if it makes you feel better I feel bad for saying Iranis in Ladas..
> 
> I shouldve said Iranis in Qahers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Yeah, like I said Iranian stuff is made out of card boards and photoshop. So you give a new meaning to the word loser when you keep losing against that...


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Don't even compare yourself with Russians and even the Norks. They are men. They stand on their own two feet. They are respectable. They fight for what they want and are not afraid to pay the price for it. They live life on their own terms. They are not cowardly sissy saudis in audis who want to destroy Iran, but go around begging others to fight in their place and get turned down, even by their own brothers... Stick to your humor attempts haboobi.... you have a better chance with that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like I said Iranian stuff is made out of card boards and photoshop. So you give a new meaning to the word loser when you keep *losing against that.*..



Suuuuure, the Saudis were pretty manly when they killed your beloved Iranian soldiers and advisers in Iraq  Or when they killed these guys:






Capt. *Homayoun Hekmati





Ebrahim Dalal Khosh
*


> Shot down over Persian Gulf by Saudi F-15s



Your Iranian officials shouldve said "Owned" rather than just KIA. 

iranian_F_4_Phantom_LOSSES

You guys are just weak and lame. Saudi have never lost a plane to Iranian crap, unlike you who get blown to bits by Saudis as a hobby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Suuuuure, the Saudis were pretty manly when they killed your beloved Iranian soldiers and advisers in Iraq  Or when they killed these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. *Homayoun Hekmati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebrahim Dalal Khosh
> *
> 
> 
> Your Iranian officials shouldve said "Owned" rather than just KIA.
> 
> iranian_F_4_Phantom_LOSSES
> 
> You guys are just weak and lame.




Yeah saudis are very manly when there's no risk to themselves. When they can shoot down a stray Iranian plane far from combat zones when nobody is suspecting them. Or drop bombs from 40,000 feet on a country that cant shoot back at them. 

But they're not so manly when dealing with people who can kick them in their fat ***. In that case, they bend over for everybody else to come and save them. 

Unfortunately, in the real world, that's called faggy behavior. Not that there's anything wrong with that. To each his own! But just dont pretend to be something you're not....


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Yeah saudis are very manly when there's no risk to themselves. When they can shoot down a stray Iranian plane far from combat zones when nobody is suspecting them. Or drop bombs from 40,000 feet on a country that cant shoot back at them.
> 
> But they're not so manly when dealing with people who can kick them in their fat ***. In that case, they bend over for everybody else to come and save them.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the real world, that's called *faggy* behavior. Not that there's anything wrong with that. To each his own! But just dont pretend to be something you're not....



 Good, good choice of words 










​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Lets see who is more capable when sanctions are lifted.

to azzo: yeah, but them tiddays though!


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> Lets see who is more capable when sanctions are lifted.
> 
> to azzo: yeah, but them tiddays though!


Can't disagree with that


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Good, good choice of words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OK, Well thanks for posting videos of homosexuals.... lol If you think you don't have plenty of those in your country, I got news for you buddy. Here have read about your gay compatriots

The Kingdom in the Closet — The Atlantic

But at least they don't pretend to be something they are not. And in that they are honorable. Saudis on the other hand talk tough, but are pussies in reality... That makes them faggy and dishonorable. But as I said, to each his own! All I'm saying is don't pretend to be a tough cookie, when in reality you would as soon bend over and pull up your dishdasha. That's all haboobi...


----------



## azzo

At least our homos are still men, your homos get transformed into females by the blessings of your Khuramanei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

I can't really stand those Beverly Hills type Iranians. Even though many of them are not really Iranians if you know what I mean. Even though I am a Westerner, I don't like those type and their way of speaking. Anyway, I can't wait till the end of june. Insallah I can visit the country that gave me my father!

And o yeah, we need a cease fire in yemen.


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> At least our homos are still men, your homos get transformed into females by the blessings of your Khuramanei




They may be male, but they're no men.... And I'm afraid that goes way beyond the gay community in Saudi Bendoveria

Oops, i forgot my smily...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> They may be* male*, but they're no men.... And I'm afraid that goes way beyond the gay community in Saudi Bendoveria
> 
> Oops, i forgot my smily...



A regular male is still better than a sissy male who got his junk cut off and have breast implants and is wearing a Hijab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> A regular male is still better than a sissy male who got his junk cut off and have breast implants and is wearing a Hijab



A sissy male who got his junk removed is no longer a male. Done! But if you're so fond of your sissy males, I will make no judgment on you. You're entitled to your preferences... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> *A sissy male who got his junk removed is no longer a male.* Done! But if you're so fond of your sissy males, I will make no judgment on you. You're entitled to your preferences... lol



Genetics disagree. Ok, what do you call him mr. Iranian scientist? a woman? hopefully you get to meet one and get married. Hahaha and you had the audacity to talk about my preferences.

Good luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Genetics disagree. Ok, what do you call him mr. Iranian scientist? a woman? hopefully you get to meet one and get married. Hahaha and you had the audacity to talk about my preferences.
> 
> Good luck .




Well I didn't say anything about your preferences. You are the one who said a sissy male is better than somebody who has actually become a female!!! It's curious statement, but hey, I'm not here to judge you. Whatever makes you happy! 


And please don't give any relationship advice to anybody else. You have very strange ideas and I'm afraid people may end up in situations they didn't ask for. You stick to whatever your preferences are and I'll stick to my women. Ok haboobi?


----------



## IR-TR

Way to talk about Yemen guys.

Anyway, there are a lot of murmurs in the press about wanting to stop this nonsense. .Al Qaida is gaining ground in Yemen. Anybody want to place bets how long before the US stops this 'war'?


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Well I didn't say anything about your preferences. You are the one who said a sissy male is better than somebody who has actually become a female!!! It's curious statement, but hey, I'm not here to judge you. Whatever makes you happy!
> 
> 
> And please don't give any relationship advice to anybody else. You have very strange ideas and I'm afraid people may end up in situations they didn't ask for. You stick to whatever your preferences are and I'll stick to *my women*. Ok haboobi?


hahahaha






Ok sure  "stick" to them. All hail Iran and Khuramenei!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sure  "stick" to them. All hail Iran and Khuramenei!




Those are some fuggly women! No thanks, I can do much better than that. 

But you're welcome to those if you want.... But I thought you prefer sissy males to those!!! If you do, you seem to have a lot of company with your compatriots.... enjoy 

Homosexuality on the Rise in Saudi Arabia








IR-TR said:


> Way to talk about Yemen guys.
> 
> Anyway, there are a lot of murmurs in the press about wanting to stop this nonsense. .Al Qaida is gaining ground in Yemen. Anybody want to place bets how long before the US stops this 'war'?



Of course they want to stop it... They fukked up again.... and now they're starting to understand the trap they've got themselves into... Whatever these Saudis touch, their hatred will turn it into sh!t....


----------



## Ceylal

IR-TR said:


> Way to talk about Yemen guys.
> 
> Anyway, there are a lot of murmurs in the press about wanting to stop this nonsense. .Al Qaida is gaining ground in Yemen. *Anybody want to place bets how long before the US stops this 'war'*?



what do you have for bets?



azzo said:


> I shouldve said Iranis in Qaher



I am in the believe that your leadership is not having a jolly time as yourself...And the Iranian navy is moving closer to Aden, Salman is having the beri beri...
*We Found Iran’s Secretive Drone Base - The Daily Beast*
*
@bozorgmehr *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> As I predicted, avoided the subject of discussing the equipment of the renegade country called iran
> 
> The 6 Most Absurd Military Hoaxes By North Korea And Iran | Popular Science
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and North Korea, truly friends in crime and in backwardness


Funny that your link even can't distinguish between shahab-3 and a 20 years old zelzal.
By the way the photo belong to media the irgc published the video.



azzo said:


> At least our homos are still men, your homos get transformed into females by the blessings of your Khuramanei


You clearly showed your lack of knowledge, your lack of judgement and your insensitivity. 
For the thousands time . A homosexual is different to a transsexual. 
And that decree shows that at least our clerics unlike some others are willing to hear to reasons and do actually thinks .


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> A regular male is still better than a sissy male who got his junk cut off and have breast implants and is wearing a Hijab


For the information of uninformed a sissy has his tools



Mussana said:


> Is that a Joke?
> A SHIA CLERIC hearing to reason.


Well at least our clerics can differentiate between a homosexual and a transsexuals but it seems yours have trouble about the concept .
Also it seems some members here also have problems with these matters.


----------



## Madali

Media distortions have nothing to do with Iran's military capabilities. However, if Iran's military capabilities are so bad, why are you guys so freaked out by Iran's rising regional influence?


----------



## Akasa

Alright, can somebody explain to me what this whole Houthi-Saudi rift is about and how it came about, in a nutshell?

Is it related to the Sunni-Shia quarrel?


----------



## Kurlang

very old video but thought proviking


----------



## IR-TR

Ceylal, I can't really bet anything, let's just say we bet honour. Within 2 weeks this campaign is over. The Pentagon is very displeased as are many other western leaders. Bombing sand castles and chest thumping is nice, but not nice when Al Qaida is on the rise. Those dumb Americans have bombed Al Qaida for a decade in yemen with drones, only to have some dress wearing men to become their air force? Ah nah. Two weeks.


----------



## beast89

Saudis confirm 3 more soldiers sacrificed for the al suad family. Funny enough anti-saudi sources were saying this several hours before Saudis.


----------



## Sugarcane

beast89 said:


> Saudis confirm 3 more soldiers sacrificed for the al suad family. Funny enough anti-saudi sources were saying this several hours before Saudis.



How they got killed? Aren't they doing Ariel bombardment only?


----------



## الأعرابي

Houthi and pro Saleh army tanks captured by tribesmen in Taiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

الأعرابي said:


> Houthi and pro Saleh army tanks captured by tribesmen in Taiz


I think a better weapon for these infantry units would be a Napalm , results in Hauti BBQ.


----------



## beast89

LoveIcon said:


> How they got killed? Aren't they doing Ariel bombardment only?



border clashes.in saudi territory, in the Dhahran region. Houthis will keep on doing this, get some kills and then disengage. Occupying border post for a short time.


----------



## Madali

Arab newspapers really make the best propaganda material in the world. Obviously, every country does it, from North Korea to USA, but there is something so innocent about the way certain Arab newspapers do it,

"Once they reached Saudi territory, their eyes filled with tears of joy. _She added that all the hardships they faced are now gone once they reached Saudi soil safe and sound._
The border crossing at Towal witnesses _long queues of people kneeling to the ground thanking Allah for saving them from death._
Other Arab nationals also talked to the media on the hardships they faced until they reached the border crossing, adding:
“They, Yemeni border officials, searched us and said horrible things to us because we left Yemen at this particular time.”
_Those who cannot manage to leave Yemeni territory controlled by Houthis have been given up for dead._"

This is from an article headline "Great escape: Yemeni girl flees Houthis dressed up like man" 

Since, when are Houthis preventing civilians boys from leaving? Haha, come on! 
And I like the picture they used at the top of the article is about a refugee camp in Djibouti but the article is all about them running away to Saudi Arabia. 

or

Look at this headline "*Every soul backs Decisive Storm"*

Not most, not some, EVERY SOUL.

_“*The Houthis are not more than one per cent of Yemen’s population* and still they are fighting [but] with external reinforcement,” Dr Abdul Aziz said in a veiled reference to the alleged role of Iran in supplying the rebels with weapons and equipment. “The Yemen crisis is an issue of external interference,” he added. “It’s not a sectarian conflict.”"_

Wow. So, the whole country fell because of 1% group? Those 99% Yemenis might be such big sissies even though apparently every Yemeni male has a gun. I guess those 99% use their gun to scratch their back only.


----------



## munchkin

Madali said:


> *The Houthis are not more than one per cent of Yemen’s population* and still they are fighting [but] with external reinforcement




Except this has never been about Houthis. Sure, Houthis are 0.01% of Yemen's population, but 99% of Yemen's population overthrew ex president Hadi.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Saudis confirm 3 more soldiers sacrificed for the al suad family. Funny enough anti-saudi sources were saying this several hours before Saudis.


It's like 1 Saudi=100 Huthis


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's like 1 Saudi=100 Huthis



In some other forum, an Israeli posts, "It's like 1 Israeli=100 Palestinian"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's like 1 Saudi=100 Huthis


fixed for you .
It's like 1 Saudi soldier for 100 Yemeni civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

IR-TR said:


> Ceylal, I can't really bet anything, let's just say we bet honour. Within 2 weeks this campaign is over. The Pentagon is vetry displeased as are many other western leaders. Bombing sand castles and chest thumping is nice, but not nice when Al Qaida is on the rise. Those dumb *Americans have bombed Al Qaida for a decade in yemen with drones*, only to have some dress wearing men to become their air force? Ah nah. Two weeks.


That's one reason the "US" is not entering this fight. El Qaida in Yemen, ISIS and all these small armed groups are serving a purpose for the "one" behind their rise. For the time being the one eliminated are the one that ran out of their useful life.
The "*US*" is herding them from one area to another and the GCC is paying for it. This is the remodeling of the Great Middle East of GW Bush being executed in the field.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The first phase of the Decisive Storm objectives was a success. Now heading to the 2nd phase.



beast89 said:


> Saudis confirm 3 more soldiers sacrificed for the al suad family.


Why liying my friend.  Where are the 3 who were killed? 


beast89 said:


> Funny enough anti-saudi sources were saying this several hours before Saudis.


I agree, it's funny since it's made out.


----------



## beast89

@BLACKEAGLE I don't bro Saudi Arabia holds funeral for soldiers killed on border | Middle East | Worldbulletin News I like many knew about this before you and the saudis did. This is the 3rd or 4th time houthis have come on top against saudi "soldiers" on the border.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE I don't bro Saudi Arabia holds funeral for soldiers killed on border | Middle East | Worldbulletin News I like many knew about this before you and the saudis did. This is the 3rd or 4th time houthis have come on top against saudi "soldiers" on the border.


The three were killed last week and the one on Friday were mourned in one day. They're 8 not 1


----------



## Desert Fox

الأعرابي said:


> Houthi and pro Saleh army tanks captured by tribesmen in Taiz


Arabs wearing lungis what up with this?? @BDforever @idune


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

-Some of the 1rst phase objectives:

- 80% of Huthis ammo stores: destroyed.
- Huthis air defense systems: destroyed/disabled.
- Ballistic missiles: destroyed.
- Air force: destroyed/disabled.
- Command and control/ Communication infrastructure: destroyed.
- Complete air superiority.
- Complete air and naval blockade.

2300 air sorties have been conducted against Huthis since the beginning of the Decisive Storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The three were killed last week and the one on Friday were mourned in one day. They're 8 not 1



4 (up from the 3 reported earlier) were killed on saturday read the damn thing. 4 + 6 = 10 but weren't you the one saying saudi losses were insignificant so why you disputing such small numbers then.

2015 military intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> 4 were killed on Saturday read the dawn thing. 4 + 6 = 10 but weren't you the one saying Saudi losses were insignificant so why you disputing such small numbers then.
> 
> 2015 military intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I doubt the number. But anyway, my issue here is not the low numbers of Saudi casualties. I just want to see the faces of those backward illiterate cult who have been for long disputing Saudi capability to fight. And here they are, fighting an asymmetrical and conventional war against Huthis and Saleh army at the same time with great success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I doubt the number. But anyway, my issue here is not the low numbers of Saudi casualties. I just want to see the faces of those backward illiterate cult who have been for long disputing Saudi capability to fight. And here they are, fighting an asymmetrical and conventional war against Huthis and Saleh army at the same time with great success.


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 19, 2015, SPA-- Brig. Gen. Ahmed bin Hasan Asiri, consultant in the defense minister's office and spokesman of the coalition forces, said that Air Force's operations continued following the* movements of the Houthi militias on the ground, disrupting their movement and attacking the bases and sites that were dug in, indicating that the results are being felt on the ground.*

During the daily press briefing at Riyadh airbase, which he held today, *Asiri said during the last twenty four hours, the Air Force carried out more than a hundred sorties, reaching 106 sorties during the past twenty four hours, pointing out that their aim was to continue pressure on the Houthi militia elements, camps and ammunition assembly points and at the same time assert the achievement of the full objectives that have already been set for the air campaign.*

He indicated that during the past twenty four hours, *the work focused on Saada region, Sanaa, its outskirts, ammunition depots located there and locations of ballistic weapons storage;* they also targeted Aland area where there was support for the operations of the People's Committees on the ground, pointing out that *Taiz still needs a lot of work to support the work of brigade 35 against the Houthi militias that are carrying out acts of sabotage.

--More
22:24 LOCAL TIME 19:24 GMT *



Brigadier Asiri said that the situation in Aden is improving day after day adding that operations were confined to *Mualla area and Khor Makasar in which the militias are entrenched in a defensive position, and noting that the People's Committees are now searching for weapons and ammunition sites inside houses and among them.*

He pointed out that work is still continuing to support the People's Committees and their work on the ground. *The hit-and-run operations carried out by militias from time to time gives a positive indication that the supply operations and logistics that come from outside of Aden have become very weak.*

He said that the* targeting of most ammunition storage sites which were located in the outskirts of the city of Aden and in stadiums and caves made the groups inside isolated, although they still possess large quantities of ammunition stored and potentials discovered by the People's Committees daily during the searches, indicating that the militia turned homes into warehouses for ammunition, launchers of anti-armor and explosives in large quantities.*

Brigadier Asiri said that the most important operations* that were carried out on Saturday were targeting a warehouse of military machinery and equipment in the vicinity of the city of Sanaa, stores of missiles, entrances to caves, ballistic missiles and their launchers, the majority of vehicles and launchers to prevent their use by the militia.* The targets included attacking warehouses in caves in the area Sanaa, disabling them and preventing their use by the militias and the disruption of the roads leading to these warehouses.
*
--More
23:01 LOCAL TIME 20:01 GMT 
*






Three Border Guard soldiers — two from South Dhahran and one from Abha — died fighting for the nation on the Saudi-Yemen border on Saturday. 

The martyrs have been identified as Ali bin Misfer Al-Abbas Al-Asiri from Abha, Mohammed Ali Al-Hamoud and Jamaan Mohammed Al-Habbabi, both from South Dhahran. 

The three were killed while repelling an attack by Houthi militants.

A large crowd of people took part in the funeral prayer of Al-Asiri at Al-Rajhi Mosque in Abha. 

South Dhahran Gov. Mohammed bin Falah Al-Qerqah attended the funeral prayer of Al-Hamoud and Al-Habbabi.
Al-Qerqah said after the funeral that the soldiers are martyrs as they laid down their lives while protecting the country. He offered condolences to their families and prayed that God reward them with paradise.

Al-Asiri's father, Misfer Al-Abbas, said: “Thanks to God. We are proud of our son who laid down his life while protecting our nation.” 

Head of the Bani Malik tribe, Ahmed bin Ma’addi said, “We are all proud of our hero who defended his religion and home.” 

Al-Asiri’s cousin, Saad Al-Mansour, said the martyr is survived by three sons — Turki, Muhannad and Rakan — and the eldest is 12 while the youngest six. 

“Ali was a courageous man and loved adventure. He was in contact with his family until noon of Friday.”


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> -Some of the 1rst phase objectives:
> 
> - 80% of Huthis ammo stores: destroyed.
> - Huthis air defense systems: destroyed/disabled.
> - Ballistic missiles: destroyed.
> - Air force: destroyed/disabled.
> - Command and control/ Communication infrastructure: destroyed.
> - Complete air superiority.
> - Complete air and naval blockade.
> 
> 2300 air sorties have been conducted against Huthis since the beginning of the Decisive Storm.


You sang the same about the SAA, your tune is getting old and tiring....find a new song that reflect the reality of the battle field. Houdhis are advancing, and the bearded coalition has shown its limit. Time for the Sauds to open up their piggy bank and hope the Houdhis accept the Riyal..



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I doubt the number. But anyway, my issue here is not the low numbers of Saudi casualties. *I just want to see the faces of those backward illiterate cult who have been for long disputing* *Saudi capability to fight.* And here they are, fighting an asymmetrical and conventional war against Huthis and Saleh army at the same time with great success.


They set the military fighting standard. The next lesson to be taught in foreign military academy is "Operation-decisive breeze"


----------



## munchkin

Houthis are not even 1% of Yemen's population. Saudi Arabia isn't even fighting with Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Desert Fox said:


> Arabs wearing lungis what up with this?? @BDforever @idune


It's called Izar or "Wzar", Arabs been wearing that since even before Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 19, 2015

*‘Thousands of Yemeni troops along Saudi Arabia’s border side with Hadi’*

The Yemeni commander of a vast military district covering half the country’s border with Saudi Arabia pledged support on Sunday to exiled president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi, local officials said.

The announcement puts at least 15,000 troops in the desert and mountain border area on the same side as Saudi Arabia, which backs Mr Hadi and has waged an inconclusive three-week bombing campaign against Houthi rebels in Yemen who are allied with Iran.

“Brigadier General Abdulrahman Al Halily of the First Military District announced today his support for constitutional legitimacy as represented by president Hadi,” one of the officials said.

The declaration was also broadcast on official radio in the city of Seiyun, the main city of the Hadramawt valley area where the district’s main military base is located.

Most of Yemen’s military is loyal to powerful ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh, whose forces are fighting alongside the Shiite Houthi militia in battles stretching across Yemen’s south and east.

But the defection of the northeastern troops brings to about 10 the number of divisions that back Mr Hadi. It may point to an increasing sense in the military that momentum favours the president, who resides in exile in Riyadh.

Mr Saleh’s political party said on Sunday that it welcomes a UN resolution calling for a ceasefire in the country, urging all involved in the conflict to observe it.

In a statement issued on Sunday on its website, Mr Saleh’s General People’s Congress said that it would “respond positively” to the UN security council resolution issued last week. Pro-Saleh forces have been fighting alongside the Houthis.

“(The party) welcomes the UN secretary general’s call to for a ceasefire from all sides and a return to dialogue under the auspices of the United Nations,” it said. It added that it urged parties “inside and outside” the country to respond to the call.

The resolution demands that all Yemeni parties, especially the Houthis, end violence and return swiftly to UN-led peace talks aimed at a political transition. It makes no mention of the Saudi-led airstrikes targeting the rebels and pro-Saleh forces.

The combat intensified in late March when the Saudi-led coalition of majority Sunni countries began launching airstrikes against the rebels, who are battling forces loyal to Mr Hadi.

On Sunday, fighting and Saudi-led airstrikes targeting Shiite rebels struck across Yemen, officials said, as the United Nations said that Saudi Arabia had agreed to completely fund a $273.7 million appeal for emergency humanitarian aid to the county.

The UN issued the urgent appeal last week, saying it was needed to save lives and protect some 7.5 million people affected by the conflict and in dire need of medical supplies, safe drinking water, food assistance, emergency shelter and logistical support.

Purnima Kahsyap, humanitarian coordinator for the UN aid effort in Yemen, said that the UN was thankful to Saudi Arabia for covering the entire appeal cost, but urged all other partners to continue to provide assistance.

In the southern port city of Aden, Yemen’s second largest, pro-Hadi forces regained control Sunday of part of the coastline that had been held by Houthi forces. The gained positions allow them to attack the rebel-held airport and cut off supplies to anti-Hadi forces, they said.

Rebel forces also made another push to take the Dar Saad area, just north of Aden, but failed, the officials added.

âThousands of Yemeni troops along Saudi Arabiaâs border side with Hadiâ | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kurlang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Al Bhatti said:


> In a statement issued on Sunday on its website, Mr Saleh’s General People’s Congress said that it would* “respond positively”* to the UN security council resolution issued last week. Pro-Saleh forces have been fighting alongside the Houthis.



 Now you'll respond positively? where were that positive response when you and your Houthi thugs signed the Gulf resolution?

Sorry buddy, for threatening the land of the two holy mosques, you'll have to die.


----------



## Hindustani78

Air strike on missile base in Yemen capital causes huge explosion: residents| Reuters
Mon Apr 20, 2015 5:03am EDT

(Reuters) - An air strike on a Scud missile base in the Yemeni capital Sanaa caused a huge explosion that blew out windows in homes, residents said.

There was no immediate word of casualties from the blast, which hit the base on Faj Attan mountain beside Hadda district, where the presidential palace and many embassies are located.

A thick pillar of smoke rose into the air.

Resident Adel Mansour said it was the largest explosion in more than three weeks of bombing by a Saudi-led coalition.

"For the first time since the start of the bombing the windows of my house smashed," Mansour said. "My children are terrified and one of my relatives fainted because of the force of the blast."

Saudi Arabia has led an alliance of Sunni Arab countries in air strikes against the Iran-allied Shi'ite Houthi rebel group and army units loyal to ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh.

The campaign has repeatedly targeted the Faj Attan facility along with other military bases and airports in Sanaa and throughout the country.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> -Some of the 1rst phase objectives:
> 
> - 80% of Huthis ammo stores: destroyed.
> - Huthis air defense systems: destroyed/disabled.
> - Ballistic missiles: destroyed.
> - Air force: destroyed/disabled.
> - Command and control/ Communication infrastructure: destroyed.
> - Complete air superiority.
> - Complete air and naval blockade.
> 
> 2300 air sorties have been conducted against Huthis since the beginning of the Decisive Storm.



And ... ?

What is the result on the ground ?

Yemen is lost and after killing more than 3000 people , I don't think Hadi can return to Yemen anymore .

Let me tell you what is happening on the ground , Al Qaeda is crushing the pro Hadi army in the east and Houthis are taking the last strongholds in the west and killing any potential group / tribe that can be a danger in the future .


----------



## Kurlang

*Saudi-led air strikes, clashes claim 85 lives in Yemen*




Sanaa: Dust rises from the site of an army weapons depot hit by an air strike on Saturday.—Reuters

ADEN: Clashes between rebels and pro-government forces and Saudi-led air strikes killed at least 85 people in Yemen, medics and military sources said on Sunday, after Riyadh pledged to fund a UN aid appeal.

The United Nations says hundreds of people have died and thousands of families have fled their homes since the coalition air war began on March 26 at the request of embattled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

Since Saturday, fighting has concentrated on four key southern cities, while Saudi-led warplanes also pounded Huthi rebel positions in the area.

The deadliest clashes took place in the city of Daleh, where 31 Huthis and 17 pro-Hadi forces were killed on Sunday, a local official said, also reporting a series of air strikes on rebel positions.

Pre-dawn clashes in the southwestern city of Taez left 10 Huthi rebels and four pro-Hadi militiamen dead, medics and local sources said.

Taez, Yemen’s third largest city after the capital Sanaa and second city Aden in the south, has seen fierce clashes over the past week, after having been largely spared in fighting that has spread across several provinces.

On Sunday, coalition warplanes pounded Huthi positions in Taez, a correspondent said, adding that the streets were empty and shops were closed.

Seven more Huthis were killed in an attack by tribesmen in the southern province of Shabwa.

In Aden, 11 Huthis and five pro-Hadi fighters were killed on Saturday night and on Sunday morning, military sources said.

The pro-Hadi fighters recaptured the Russian consulate and a Hadi residence from the Huthis, they added.

The rebels, who seized Sanaa unopposed in September, have since expanded their control across the impoverished Arabian Peninsula country.

Saudi King Salman ordered the aid pledge following a UN appeal on Friday for $274 million in emergency assistance for the millions affected by Yemen’s multi-sided conflict.

UN Humanitarian Coordinator Johannes Van Der Klaauw had said that “ordinary families are struggling to access healthcare, water, food and fuel — basic requirements for their survival”.

Aid has only trickled in to Yemen, largely because of Saudi-led coalition restrictions on its airspace and ports.

On Saturday, the spokesman for the Saudi-led coalition said efforts are under way to step up aid after two loads of supplies donated by Qatar and the United Arab Emirates reached Yemen.

“Other cargos will follow in the coming days” in a “sea bridge to get aid to the Yemeni people,” Brigadier General Ahmed al-Assiri told reporters in Riyadh.

He insisted, however, that shipments must be coordinated with the coalition.

Aid group Doctors Without Borders said “more than 70 tons of medical material” arrived by plane in Sanaa on Saturday.

The UN agency for refugees says that up to 150,000 people have been displaced over the past three weeks, while more than 300,000 had already fled their homes because of unrest in past years.

The coalition has launched more than 2,000 air strikes on Yemen since its campaign began, Assiri said.

The Huthis swept into the capital in September from their highland stronghold and later advanced south on the major port of Aden, forcing Hadi to flee to Riyadh.

Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia fears the Huthis would shift Yemen into the orbit of its Shia rival Iran.

Though a key ally of the Huthis, Iran denies arming the Shia rebels who have allied with army units loyal to Ali Abdullah Saleh, the president forced out in Yemen’s 2011 uprising.

_Published in Dawn, April 20th, 2015_


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> And ... ?
> 
> What is the result on the ground ?
> 
> Yemen is lost and after killing more than 3000 people , I don't think Hadi can return to Yemen anymore .
> 
> Let me tell you what is happening on the ground , Al Qaeda is crushing the pro Hadi army in the east and Houthis are taking the last strongholds in the west and killing any potential group / tribe that can be a danger in the future .


Don't drag me into your usual demagogue debates. I'm talking facts which clearly state that the objectives of the first phase were accomplished.



Ceylal said:


> They set the military fighting standard. The next lesson to be taught in foreign military academy is "Operation-decisive breeze"


123456, six smileys after one line. That shows your anger and frustration you're trying to hide through these smileys. Listen, why don't you when you have a country and army for your own skin (Berberians) teach us some war tactics?


----------



## beast89

bro @BLACKEAGLE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590118425189482497 forget the ground invasion


----------



## CountStrike

*Explosion Leaves Indonesian Embassy in Yemen ’90 Percent Destroyed’*

Jakarta. The Indonesian embassy in Yemen has been heavily damaged due to an explosion on Monday, an official from the Foreign Affairs Ministry confirmed, as media reports mentioned an airstrike on a missile base close to where the embassy is located.

“Yes, [there was an explosion]. No one was killed,” Siti Sofia Sudarma, the ministry’s director of information and media, told the Jakarta Globe on Monday.

Siti could not immediately share further information about the explosion in the Yemeni capital Sanaa, but said that the ministry would release a statement soon.

Reuters reported that a Scud missile base was bombed on Monday, on Faj Attan mountain near Hadda district. The Indonesian embassy is located in Hadda district.

Aji Surya, head of the repatriation and social aid subdivision at the ministry, separately told state-run news agency Antara that the embassy building was “90 percent destroyed.”

“Two people have minor injuries from the explosion, while most Indonesian embassy staff managed to evacuate to the Indonesian ambassador’s house in Sanaa,” he said.

The Indonesian government has repatriated 1,369 Indonesian nationals from war-torn Yemen so far.

As many as 1,988 Indonesians have been evacuated from Yemen since December, but 619 remain in the region, mainly in Oman and Saudi Arabia, and are waiting to get repatriated.

A total 404 Indonesians are still in Salalah, in southern Oman, while 117 are in Saudi Arabia and 98 in Djibouti.
Yemen has been wracked by violence since Shiite Houthi fighters seized Sanaa last year and forced President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi into exile in Saudi Arabia.

The conflict intensified last month when a Saudi-led coalition began a campaign of airstrikes on Houthi positions.
Explosion Leaves Indonesian Embassy in Yemen '90 Percent Destroyed' - The Jakarta Globe


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> bro @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590118425189482497 *forget the ground invasion*


Because 9 have been killed?


----------



## azzo

More Iranians on Iranian border had been killed since yemen war started and theyre not even in a war!! Lol


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Because 9 have been killed?



you can't count, live in your delusions, I show you the simple maths so even you could understand.
Imagine ground invasion if "royal army" can't handle the borders.

You were dictating to me what Pakistanis and Pakistani media felt and the parliament red-faced you.


----------



## The SiLent crY

San'aa seems to be another Hiroshima these days .








This is for democracy in Yemen !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't drag me into your usual demagogue debates. I'm talking facts which clearly state that the objectives of the first phase were accomplished.


you are the only belly dancer, that wiggle her @ss with no music or applaud..




> 123456, six smileys after one line. That shows your anger and frustration you're trying to hide through these smileys. Listen, why don't you when you have a country and army for your own skin (Berberians) teach us some war tactics?


Frustrated? that the reason your food stamp bureau is asking Koceyla's descendants to mediate the conflict between them and Iran...
Hannibal crossing the med and defeating the Romans is still being taught, Tarik ibn Zyad med crossing and subduing and Islamizing Spain is being taught, the Algerian revolution and her leaders are being taught..The Algerian nineties and the bearded lamination by the Algerian armed forces is being taught....So there, my dear Jordanian betty boobs! and you can even wiki it...since that the only pile of garbage you use for reference...And what do you food stamp queen have to contribute to the military academies? walou, rien, nada, zilch, nothing...


----------



## $@rJen

what the hell is going on.... flying thousands of sorties and bombing not going to change the facts on the ground... while GCC fly sorties and thinking about ground invasion , hothis are gaining land hour by hour.... And i highly doubt Ksa has the capability to win a war without a huuuuge price which KSA would regret forever..... the way i see it... GCC lost this war long ago


----------



## Serpentine

*Death toll climbs to 46 following airstrike in Yemen's capital*

*The death toll grew to 46 following an airstrike Monday on Sana by the Saudi-led military coalition, Yemen's health ministry reported. The attack set off a series of enormous explosions in the capital, injuring hundreds more people and wrecking a large number of homes, officials said.*

The blast, apparently targeting a mountaintop missile depot, terrified city dwellers already traumatized by more than three straight weeks of bombardment and raised new questions about both the efficacy and human cost of the Saudi-led air campaign. 
...
In the capital, Sana, where many families spend days cowering inside darkened homes, the latest destruction was too much for some to bear. Essa Hadi, who lives close to the site of Monday’s explosion, said his home was so badly damaged that “I do not think I will be able to fix it, not in a hundred years.”

His children, he said, were already sick and frightened – and now the family was homeless. “I do not have any place to go,” Hadi said, nearly weeping.

The force of the explosions shattered windows miles away and sent smoke billowing skyward and black soot drifting down into the streets. The acting health minister, Ghazi Ismael, appealed for blood donations for the injured and for safe passage for medical supplies.

Hospitals were swiftly overwhelmed, and fuel shortages forced some injured to beg rides for medical treatment. Hours after the explosion, with warplanes still circling overhead, rescue workers dug through rubble, searching for survivors.

Death toll climbs to 46 following airstrike in Yemen&apos;s capital - LA Times

--------------------------------------------

If this invasion proved one thing, it clearly exposed crocodile tears of those hypocrites who were crying over Assad's actions while ago, but they are rude enough to bring excuses for death of each and every of those civilians killed by Saudis.


----------



## IR-TR

sarjenprabhu said:


> what the hell is going on.... flying thousands of sorties and bombing not going to change the facts on the ground... while GCC fly sorties* and thinking about ground invasion* , hothis are gaining land hour by hour.... And i highly doubt Ksa has the capability to win a war without a huuuuge price which KSA would regret forever..... the way i see it... GCC lost this war long ago



Uh, no. Saudi 'thought' others were going to go for a ground invasion. Sadly, Pakistan has its hands full and isn't a cheap whore, Egypt is completely incompetent and is fighting for its life in Sinai and Lybia. So those Saudi princesess need to do this themselves. Guess what? A couple weeks of more bombing, some nice contracts to Raytheon, Lockheed and Boeing, and finally stopping this while NOT saving face. That's about it.


----------



## Marshmallow

who won?


----------



## IR-TR

Marshmallow said:


> who won?



Up until now, Al Qaida.


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> San'aa seems to be another Hiroshima these days .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for democracy in Yemen !!!



You think when democracy comes to Saudi?


----------



## munchkin

The SiLent crY said:


> San'aa seems to be another Hiroshima these days .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is for democracy in Yemen !!!*




My sarcasm detector overloaded.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi border guard killed in Yemen: interior ministry| Reuters
(Reuters) - A Saudi border guard was killed and two troops wounded by heavy gun and mortar fire from Yemen on Sunday evening, the kingdom's interior ministry said.

Several members of Saudi Arabia's forces have been killed since the country and its Sunni Muslim Arab allies began bombing the Iran-allied Shi'ite Houthi group in Yemen last month

Reuters / Monday, April 20, 2015
Smoke rises during an air strike on an army weapons depot on a mountain overlooking Sanaa, Yemen April 20, 2015. REUTERS/Khaled Abdullah





U.S. warship sent to block Iran weapons off Yemen
By Lolita C. Baldor, The Associated Press 2:51 p.m. EDT April 20, 2015

WASHINGTON — U.S. Navy officials say the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt is steaming toward the waters off Yemen and will join other American ships prepared to intercept any Iranian vessels carrying weapons to the Houthi rebels fighting in Yemen.

The U.S. Navy has been beefing up its presence in the Gulf of Aden and the southern Arabian Sea amid reports that a convoy of Iranian ships may be headed toward Yemen to arm the Houthis.

The Houthis are battling government-backed fighters in an effort to take control of the country.

There are about nine U.S. ships in the region, including cruisers and destroyers carrying teams that can board and search other vessels.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss ship movement on the record.

_Copyright 2015 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


USS Theodore Roosevelt Operating in the Arabian Sea
_Release Date: 4/20/2015 2:09:00 PM
From U.S. Naval Forces Central Command Public Affairs 





MANAMA, Bahrain (NNS) -- The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71), escorted by the guided-missile cruiser USS Normandy (CG 60), transited the Strait of Hormuz from its station in the Arabian Gulf to the Arabian Sea, April 19. 

Theodore Roosevelt and Normandy have joined other U.S. forces conducting maritime security operations in the Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden, the Strait of Bab-el-Mandeb and the Southern Red Sea.

In recent days, the U.S. Navy has increased its presence in this area as a result of the current instability in Yemen. 

The purpose of these operations is to ensure the vital shipping lanes in the region remain open and safe. The United States remains committed to its regional partners and to maintaining security in the maritime environment.

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Hindustani78 said:


>



That's a huge blast !


----------



## azzo

jammersat said:


> That's a huge blast !


Don't worry, soon you'll see one just like that above your head


----------



## Hindustani78

jammersat said:


> That's a huge blast !



Seems Scud missiles were there.


----------



## Daneshmand

Air strikes in Yemen damage homes | World news | The Guardian

*Air strikes in Yemen damage homes*
Windows blown out in latest attack on weapons base on mountain overlooking the capital Sana’a





Smoke rises during a previous air strike on an army weapons depot on a mountain overlooking Yemen’s capital, Sana’a. Photograph: Khaled Abdullah/Reuters


Saudi-led air strikes on weapons caches in Yemen’s rebel-held capital have caused massive explosions that shattered windows, sent residents scrambling for shelter and killed a local TV presenter.

A TV station run by the rebels in Sana’a said 15 people were killed and dozens wounded in the bombing but those figures could not immediately be confirmed.

The explosions were the most powerful seen in the city since a Saudi-led air campaign against Iran-allied Shia rebels, known as Houthis, began last month. The blasts deposited a layer of soot on the top floors of residential buildings in Sana’a and left the streets littered with glass. Anti-aircraft fire rattled across the city in response.

Mushroom clouds rose over Fag Atan, in the mountainous outskirts of Sana’a, where the capital’s largest weapons caches are located. The site has been targeted several times in the Saudi-led air campaign, now in its fourth week.

A Yemeni official said the Saudi-led warplanes were demolishing parts of the mountain, hoping to uncover and destroy Scud missiles. About four miles away from Fag Atan, cars were damaged and charred, shop fronts were shattered and the windows were blown out of office buildings.

The Houthis’ TV network al-Masirah said 15 people died and that Mohammed Shamsan, a TV presenter for another network, was among those killed. It said members of his crew were wounded. Ambulances were rushing to the site of the explosions, and al-Masirah aired a statement by health authorities calling on citizens to donate blood.

Residents posted videos and pictures of the explosions, and the damage they had caused, on social media. “The hanging ceiling and chandelier fell because of the explosions,” one, Mohammed Mohsen, said.


Saudi Arabia and several of its allies, mainly Gulf Arab countries, launched the air strikes on 26 March, hoping to roll back the rebels, who seized Sana’a in September and have overrun large parts of the country with the help of security forces loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh.

Western governments and Sunni Arab countries say the Houthis get arms from Iran. Iran and the rebels deny that, though the Islamic republic has provided political and humanitarian support to the group.

Rebel leader Abdul-Malek al-Houthi struck a defiant tone on Sunday, saying that “the great Yemeni people will never surrender and never be subjugated”.

Meanwhile, fighting intensified in the southern port city of Aden, where the Houthis and Saleh loyalists are battling youth militias and forces loyal to President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who fled the country last month in the face of the Houthi advance.

The Houthis and their allies have been trying to take over Aden for weeks. On Monday, heavy fighting broke out near the airport and in the central al-Arish district between the rebels and local armed groups formed by residents to defend their neighbourhoods, witnesses said.

Air strikes targeted a hotel in Aden suspected of being used by the Houthis and allied forces. There was no word on casualties.

In remarks published in his newspaper, Yemen Today, the ousted Saleh denied striking an alliance with the Houthis or that the rebels are in full control of the army. “We discussed the alliance after the Saudi assault on our country, and it has not materialised so far,” Saleh said.

He also pledged to “be positive” in dealing with a UN security council resolution adopted last Tuesday calling on Yemen’s rivals to end the violence and return to UN-led peace talks.

The security council resolution makes no mention of the Saudi-led air strikes but imposes an arms embargo on three leaders of the Shia rebel group, as well as on Saleh and his son. It also demands that the Houthis withdraw from areas they have seized, including Sana’a, and relinquish arms and missiles seized from military and security institutions.


----------



## jammersat

azzo said:


> Don't worry, soon you'll see one just like that above your head


okay , lol , what's with you and beer , did you recently arrive in america?



Hindustani78 said:


> Seems Scud missiles were there.



okay , that explains it all


----------



## azzo

jammersat said:


> okay , lol , what's with you and beer , did you recently arrive in america?


That's Halal beer, we're on a Pakistani forum after all.


----------



## Daneshmand

Leader of Houthi rebels in Yemen vows not to surrender - CNN.com

*Houthi leader in Yemen: 'Anyone who thinks we will surrender is dreaming'*

(CNN)The leader of Yemen's Houthi rebels vowed not to back down on Sunday as a top Saudi military official claimed weeks of airstrikes had significantly weakened the Shiite group.

"Our fighters will not evacuate from the main cities or the government institutions," rebel leader Abdul-Malik al-Houthi said in a televised address. "Anyone who thinks we will surrender is dreaming."

His comments came after more than three weeks of Saudi-led coalition bombingsaimed at pushing back the Houthis, who surged into the capital of Sanaa in January and ousted President Abdu Rabu Mansour Hadi from power. Hadi still claims he's Yemen's legitimate leader and is working with the Saudis and other allies to return to his country.

Since mid-March, more than 700 people have been killed in violence that shows no sign of slowing, according to figures from the World Health Organization.

The Houthis say they have the support of the country's people behind them.


"It's the right of the Yemeni people to stand against the attacks in all possible means as long as the attacks continue," Al-Houthi said Sunday. "After our people move and react against the attacks and killing of children and women, we do not want to hear any voices and cries."

But there are signs of some fracturing among forces loyal to former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh, many of whom have fought alongside the rebels.

Gen. AbdulRahman AlHalili, who leads more than 10,000 troops, has now allied himself with Hadi, military sources said Sunday.

Meanwhile, Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said Sunday that airstrikes had decimated the Houthis' central command by targeting their communications. The rebels, he said, are now holding a defensive stance in besieged areas.

Since it began the campaign known as Operation Decisive Storm on March 26, the Saudi-led coalition has launched 2,300 airstrikes, Asiri said.


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF ADEN (April 18, 2015) Sailors and Marines aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) participate in a swim call. Iwo Jima is the flagship for the Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), provides a versatile, sea-based expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Megan Anuci/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

azzo said:


> That's Halal beer, we're on a Pakistani forum after all.



okay mate , take a look at that picture again , that bomb certainly wasn't made in saudi arabia , better be a persian terrorist than an american puppet


----------



## azzo

jammersat said:


> okay mate , take a look at that picture again , that bomb certainly wasn't made in saudi arabia , better be a persian terrorist than an american puppet


Better have American capitalist friends than Russian and North korean atheists backward ones.

​
Oh sorry, I thought your Russian friends were gonna sell you S-300s, what happend? 

I take that back, better have any friend than have none at all.


----------



## jammersat

azzo said:


> Better have American capitalist friends than Russian atheists backward ones.
> 
> ​



I hope you enjoy it in america , and have more beer , cause no one knows , maybe tomorrow you'll have an islamic revolution in your country ...


----------



## munchkin

Daneshmand said:


> Gen. AbdulRahman AlHalili, who leads more than 10,000 troops, has now allied himself with Hadi, military sources said Sunday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said Sunday that airstrikes had decimated the Houthis' central command by targeting their communications. The rebels, he said, are now holding a defensive stance in besieged areas.




Baghdad Bob Asiri. No one cares what he says.  Try send troops into Yemen you cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

munchkin said:


> Baghdad Bob Asiri. No one cares what he says.  Try send troops into Yemen you cowards.



They are scared to move in. They know that they are cowards and have no guts to fight. That is why they begged Pakistan to go in. But when Pakistan refused to play cannon fodder, now they are stuck with it. They do not know how to save face now.


----------



## azzo

munchkin said:


> Baghdad Bob Asiri. No one cares what he says.  Try send troops into Yemen you cowards.


We operate a strategic war, you barbarians with barbarian equipment (Qaher and photoshopped missiles) won't understand.  Go get stuck in Iraq and Syria for 10 years with your Iranian shitty war strategy who can't even do airstrikes because the only planes they own are Qaher and some stolen Iraqi planes. Even the Kuwait and UAE are stronger than your army.


----------



## jammersat

azzo said:


> We operate a strategic war, you barbarians with barbarian equipment (Qaher and photoshopped missiles) won't understand.  Go get stuck in Iraq and Syria for 10 years with your Iranian shitty war strategy who can't even do airstrikes because the only planes they own are Qaher and some stolen Iraqi planes. Even the Kuwait and UAE are stronger than your army.



Iran and her barbarian army like you say , can overrun UAE , and kuwait in 2 minutes , only there's america to take into consideration , you really think Rafaels and tornadoes can save you from a massive invasion mounted by a neighbor 50x your size?


----------



## Daneshmand

Oxfam condemns Saudi Arabia targeting of facility in Yemen | Middle East 

#YemenCrisis

Despite providing details of location by Oxfam, Saudi Arabia directs airstrikes on aid facility as humanitarian crisis in Yemen grows





_International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) workers stand on the tarmac as emergency medical aid is offloaded off a plane in Sanaa on 10 April 10 2015 (AFP)_





Oxfam has condemned the Saudi-led coalition’s airstrikes that targeted one of its storage facilities on Saturday in the Saada governorate in northern Yemen.

The charity organisation said that it had shared “detailed information” with the coalition regarding the location of its facilities in the country. No one was killed in the airstrike, but the facility contained humanitarian supplies that helped to bring clean water to people in the area.

This picture shows our warehouse in #Yemen, full of humanitarian aid, after being destroyed by a coalition airstrike pic.twitter.com/98rfzLQCBS

— Oxfam (@oxfamgb) April 20, 2015

Grace Ommer, Oxfam’s country director in Yemen, condemned the targeting.

“This is an absolute outrage, particularly when one considers that we have shared detailed information with the coalition on the locations of our offices and storage facilities,” she said.

“The contents of the warehouse had no military value,” she continued. “It only contained humanitarian supplies associated with our previous work in Saada, bringing clean water to thousands of households.”

Driven by the support of the European Union and the Swiss government, Oxfam’s water programme has built water networks to bring clean water to 70,000 people in the rural communities in Saada. It is estimated that before the coalition campaign of airstrikes began, 10 million people in Yemen were without access to clean water.

Saudi led #OpDecisiveStorm airstrikes target an .Oxfam warehouse in #Yemen containing vital humanitarian aid & water Oxfam Condemns Coalition Bombing of a Warehouse Containing Vital Humanitarian Aid | Oxfam Canada

— نون عربية (@NoonArabia) April 20, 2015

Worrying. Oxfam warehouse bombed by airstrikes despite sharing information of its location with the Coalition. #Yemen Oxfam Condemns Coalition Bombing of a Warehouse Containing Vital Humanitarian Aid | Oxfam Canada

— Emmanuelle Strub (@EmmanuelleMdM) April 20, 2015

Saudi Arabia has not yet commented on the incident, but Brigadier General Ahmed Asseri, the spokesman for the military campaign, has previously said that targets were chosen to avoid civilian casualties, but that the Houthis often store weapons in residential areas.

Relief agencies criticised Saudi Arabia in the first two weeks of the campaign for the difficulty in allowing shipments of aid, including food and medicine, into Yemen.

Over 40 percent of Yemen’s population live in poverty. The country’s humanitarian crisis, which existed before the military campaign began three weeks ago, has only escalated since as a result of a naval blockade aimed at stopping arms flowing to the Houthi group and weeks of fighting.

“[Saturday’s] events demonstrate again that all parties to this conflict are adding to an increasingly dire humanitarian situation on the ground,” Ommer said. “All parties must now find a negotiated peace and allow for humanitarian access.”

Oxfam put the figure of Yemenis who have fled the country since the Saudis began its airstrikes at 100,000.


----------



## azzo

Keep believing that if it makes you feel better. ROFL


----------



## jammersat

you already did , muammar ghadaffi was a Farsi , and see what mess libya is in without him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

azzo said:


> That's Halal beer, we're on a Pakistani forum after all.


Fun fact: Switzerland is producing halal beer for Saudi Arabia, i work close to the place where its being produced, they produce absolute alcohol free beer which is being exported to KSA. 


This one to be precise.


----------



## jammersat

Germany has been doing this for iran for almost 20 years now , germany and russia


----------



## azzo

jammersat said:


> Germany has been doing this for iran for almost 20 years now , germany and russia


We've been getting Halal beer for more than 40 years, unlike you, we were founded on Islamic principles since time immemorial. 
Iran been changing skins from Islam and back (secularism, Shiasim, Atheism) ever since Arabs invaded and demolished their xerxes slave state


----------



## jammersat

azzo said:


> We've been getting Halal beer for more than 40 years, unlike you, we were founded on Islamic principles since time immemorial.
> Iran been changing skins from Islam and back (secularism, Shiasim, Atheism) ever since Arabs invaded and demolished their xerxes slave state



If you have been rooting for halal beer for 40 years then there's nothing i can add


----------



## Desert Fox

Man, i feel bad for Yemenis and Arabs as a whole. One by one Arab countries are being engulfed by flames of war. God forbid another Arab country becomes a battleground between tyrants.


----------



## bozorgmehr

Desert Fox said:


> Man, i feel bad for Yemenis and Arabs as a whole. One by one Arab countries are being engulfed by flames of war. God forbid another Arab country becomes a battleground between tyrants.



There's nothing you can do about that. The culture is one of the most backward in the world. A backward culture that has suddenly come to an ungodly amount of money. Do you see this ending well? It's like pumping pure oxygen into a room saturated with gas fumes. Of course it will blow up. Even the Saudi will blow up, when the time comes. 

In the meantime, god help Pakistan with the Saudis...


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> There's nothing you can do about that.* The culture is one of the most backward in the world*. A backward culture that has suddenly come to an ungodly amount of money. Do you see this ending well? It's like pumping pure oxygen into a room saturated with gas fumes. Of course it will blow up. Even the Saudi will blow up, when the time comes.
> 
> In the meantime, god help Pakistan with the Saudis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


>



That's good... the less you say the better off the world will be... stick to your smilies and youtube


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> That's good... the less you say the better off the world will be... stick to your smilies and youtube


1 picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> 1 picture is worth a thousand words




Yeah for Saudis that's pretty much the only option....


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Yeah for Saudis that's pretty much the only option....


ROFL keep running away from clear inquiries and that's all you gonna get


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> ROFL keep running away from clear inquiries and that's all you gonna get



Inquiries? I thought you were supposed to stick to pictures and not try to use big words...


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> Inquiries? I thought you were supposed to stick to pictures and not try to use big words...


No that was you


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> No that was you



Don't lie. I'm not the one posting so many pictures. That's your specialty.... Unfortunately even those are not that good


----------



## Daneshmand

‘Yemeni president escaped from Aden in Burqa’ - thenews.com.pk


*ISLAMABAD: Faheem Al-Hamid, deputy editor in chief Saudi Gazette, the last journalist who interviewed Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi before escaping, reveals that the Yemeni president managed to escape in Burqa.
*


Iranians were dreaming of occupying the Mecca and Madina, but they couldn’t do that. Saudi Arabia saved the legitimacy and played a crucial role for maintaining peace in Yemen.Saudi Arabia has always been a peace-loving country, but if the war is imposed they will fight in the front lines.



Faheem Al-Hamid expressed these views while talking to renowned journalist Hamid Mir in Geo News programme ‘Capital Talk’. He said during the last interview, he found Mansur Hadi disturbed and worried, but on the other hand he was determined to continue fighting against the Houthis. The president of Yemen was very much concerned about the conspiracy organised by the Iranians, who were supporting the Houthis and supplying them arms for not only occupying the capital of Yemen, but also to control the whole region.



Saudi Arabia saved the legitimacy of Yemen and played an important role for maintaining peace and tranquility in Yemen.



Faheem Al-Hamid said the president gave him details how the Houthis played a dirty game against him. He said the Iranian government had signed an official aviation agreement with the Houthis, which was basically illegitimate and unjustified; according to the agreement, two flights were coming from Tehran to Sana’a and two from Sana’a to Tehran in one day. “These aviation flights were carrying weapons and ammunition and not flowers,” he added.



Faheem Al-Hamid said any threat posed to Saudi Arabia was threat to Arab-ul-Harman. “Religious values of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are same, as Saudi Arabia is hosting two holy Harams.” The Pakistani people say they should defend the two holy Harams as well.



Faheem Al-Hamid said there was a major connection between the holy Harams and Yemen crisis, as Iranians wanted to occupy the Mecca and Madina, but they couldn’t do that. “Saudi Arabia is involved in the strong operation, and the Yemeni nation is abided by the Arab defense pact.” he maintained. He said Saudi Arabia was not a worrier but had always been peace-loving. Saudi Arabia has never been involved in any war, but Prince Saud Al-Faisal had categorically said if war drums were beaten, they would be in the front lines.



“Houthis and Iranians are not going to succeed in distorting the Yemeni security; Saudi Arabia is there to secure the legitimacy of Yemen.” he said, adding that Pakistan is theoretically and practically with the Saudi Arabia.



“We are asking Pakistani brothers to support us, come in one boat and show strength,” he said, adding after the Pakistani parliamentary resolution Saudi Arabia was going parallel in the political arena and looking forward to more support for Pakistan in future.



Replying to a question, Faheem Al-Hamid said Mansur Hadi was put under house arrest and was not even allowed to eat.



*“The president had two circles of security; after the two layers of security failed, the last layer of his guards fought till the last moment and gave chance to the president for wearing veil (Burqa) and escape, as there was no other way to leave the place.”*



Fahim Al-Hamid said he was satisfied that Pakistan will support Saudi Arabia in case of any danger.Senator Lt Gen (R) Abdul Qayyum and AVM (R) Shehzad Chaudhry said Pakistan should not involve itself in any military action in Yemen.Former ambassador Ashraf Jahangir Qazi said China wanted a political solution to the Yemen crisis that’s why Pakistan should try for a political settlement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

Daneshmand said:


> ‘Yemeni president escaped from Aden in Burqa’ - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Faheem Al-Hamid, deputy editor in chief Saudi Gazette, the last journalist who interviewed Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi before escaping, reveals that the Yemeni president managed to escape in Burqa.
> *
> 
> 
> Iranians were dreaming of occupying the Mecca and Madina, but they couldn’t do that. Saudi Arabia saved the legitimacy and played a crucial role for maintaining peace in Yemen.Saudi Arabia has always been a peace-loving country, but if the war is imposed they will fight in the front lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Faheem Al-Hamid expressed these views while talking to renowned journalist Hamid Mir in Geo News programme ‘Capital Talk’. He said during the last interview, he found Mansur Hadi disturbed and worried, but on the other hand he was determined to continue fighting against the Houthis. The president of Yemen was very much concerned about the conspiracy organised by the Iranians, who were supporting the Houthis and supplying them arms for not only occupying the capital of Yemen, but also to control the whole region.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia saved the legitimacy of Yemen and played an important role for maintaining peace and tranquility in Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> Faheem Al-Hamid said the president gave him details how the Houthis played a dirty game against him. He said the Iranian government had signed an official aviation agreement with the Houthis, which was basically illegitimate and unjustified; according to the agreement, two flights were coming from Tehran to Sana’a and two from Sana’a to Tehran in one day. “These aviation flights were carrying weapons and ammunition and not flowers,” he added.
> 
> 
> 
> Faheem Al-Hamid said any threat posed to Saudi Arabia was threat to Arab-ul-Harman. “Religious values of Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are same, as Saudi Arabia is hosting two holy Harams.” The Pakistani people say they should defend the two holy Harams as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Faheem Al-Hamid said there was a major connection between the holy Harams and Yemen crisis, as Iranians wanted to occupy the Mecca and Madina, but they couldn’t do that. “Saudi Arabia is involved in the strong operation, and the Yemeni nation is abided by the Arab defense pact.” he maintained. He said Saudi Arabia was not a worrier but had always been peace-loving. Saudi Arabia has never been involved in any war, but Prince Saud Al-Faisal had categorically said if war drums were beaten, they would be in the front lines.
> 
> 
> 
> “Houthis and Iranians are not going to succeed in distorting the Yemeni security; Saudi Arabia is there to secure the legitimacy of Yemen.” he said, adding that Pakistan is theoretically and practically with the Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> “We are asking Pakistani brothers to support us, come in one boat and show strength,” he said, adding after the Pakistani parliamentary resolution Saudi Arabia was going parallel in the political arena and looking forward to more support for Pakistan in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to a question, Faheem Al-Hamid said Mansur Hadi was put under house arrest and was not even allowed to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> “The president had two circles of security; after the two layers of security failed, the last layer of his guards fought till the last moment and gave chance to the president for wearing veil (Burqa) and escape, as there was no other way to leave the place.”
> 
> 
> 
> Fahim Al-Hamid said he was satisfied that Pakistan will support Saudi Arabia in case of any danger.Senator Lt Gen (R) Abdul Qayyum and AVM (R) Shehzad Chaudhry said Pakistan should not involve itself in any military action in Yemen.Former ambassador Ashraf Jahangir Qazi said China wanted a political solution to the Yemen crisis that’s why Pakistan should try for a political settlement.



Character assassination? 

Truly the desperation is real.


----------



## Daneshmand

azzo said:


> Character assassination?
> 
> Truly the desperation is real.



Not at all. It is from a Pakistani newspaper quoting a Pakistani television channel interviewing a Saudi editor in chief. 

The joke is on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

azzo said:


> Character assassination?
> 
> Truly the desperation is real.



Oh boy... the fancy Saudis and their brothers.... Where else would he go?..... Of course to Saudi Bendoveria

Birds of a feather, flock together

Or in Persian: Kabootar ba kabootar, baaz baa baaz - Konad ham jens baa ham jens parvaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

bozorgmehr said:


> yeah we discussed that already.... They're gay.... they know it..... everybody else knows it.... Some of them even have a surgery to become women.....
> 
> It's better than 46% of Saudi 'men' who act tough on the outside, but take it up the a$$.... And I know you already mentioned your preference between men and women... so i don't want to get into that discussion again... whatever makes you happy, fancy..... just don't pretend to be something you're not


Oh dude, funny, I bring you real videos of how your men dress as women, and you get back at me with blabber and retarded number pulled from your a** that has no ground in reality  

Desperate much?


----------



## Daneshmand

azzo said:


> Fixed



Your desperation has no bounds.

This Pakistani channel has no connection to Iran. It is actually based in Dubai: Geo TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Geo TV's broadcast facilities are based at Dubai Media City in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Its uplink teleport station is Samacom, the uplink provider in the UAE. Geo TV is currently being aired on Asiasat 7.





azzo said:


> Fixed



Non-existent Saudi, huh?

Here is the Saudi guy describing it to a TV channel that is based in Dubai, and in all probability funded by Arabs themselves:

*Watch from 03:50





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Daneshmand said:


> Your desperation has no bounds.
> 
> This Pakistani channel has no connection to Iran. It is actually based in Dubai: Geo TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-existent Saudi, huh?
> 
> Here is the Saudi guy describing it to a TV channel that is based in Dubai, and in all probability funded by Arabs themselves:
> 
> *Watch from 00:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




What is with the accent?! No Saudi sounds like this in English.
And why the bisht?! is this suppose to be extra Saudi? Is he a prince!? Or is he in a wedding? 

Also the way he's trying so hard to sound like an Arab native pronouncing the حاء and عين

"H'h'oothees" and "ma'aasheeq" 

What a shitty sounding Arabic and Acting.

This Pakistani channel dudes shouldve brought a Pakistani who knew how to pronounce Arabic Letters without twisting his tung like that  But I guess the Pakistanis who do have an Arab accent are all too honorable to be a part of a piece of shameless propaganda like that.

Like this guy:


----------



## Oldman1

The SiLent crY said:


> San'aa seems to be another Hiroshima these days .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for democracy in Yemen !!!



Trust me, whoever took a pic like from that distance wouldn't be alive if it was a Hiroshima bomb blast. Otherwise its just a large conventional explosion.


----------



## Daneshmand

azzo said:


> What is with the accent?! No Saudi sounds like this in English.
> And why the bisht?! is this suppose to be extra Saudi? Is he a prince!? Or is he in a wedding?
> 
> Also the way he's trying so hard to sound like an Arab native pronouncing the حاء and عين
> 
> "H'h'oothees" and "ma'aasheeq"
> 
> What a shitty sounding Arabic and Acting.
> 
> This Pakistani channel dudes shouldve brought a Pakistani who knew how to pronounce Arabic Letters without twisting his tung like that  But I guess the Pakistanis who do have an Arab accent are all too honorable to be a part of a piece of shameless propaganda like that.
> 
> Like this guy:



Well, you should take up this matter with Pakistanis on this forum.

Pakistan said NO to you. And their TV channel is interviewing a Saudi guy, whom you accuse of not being a Saudi and actually being a Pakistani impostor fraud with a "shitty" Arabic.

Then you bring in a guy who you claim to be an "honorable" Pakistani.

Since you have arrogated yourself to decide between different types of Pakistanis, it is now a matter between you and Pakistanis here.


----------



## azzo

Daneshmand said:


> Well, you should take up this matter with Pakistanis on this forum.
> 
> Pakistan said NO to you. And their TV channel is interviewing a Saudi guy, whom you accuse of not being a Saudi and actually being a Pakistani impostor fraud with a "shitty" Arabic.
> 
> Then you bring in a guy who you claim to be an "honorable" Pakistani.
> 
> Since you have arrogated yourself to decide between different types of Pakistanis, it is now a matter between you and Pakistanis here.


Yes I can decide what I want. 

Anyone who follows the Persian Mullah called Khuramenei, Pakistani or otherwise, gets no respect from me and can die for all I care


----------



## The SiLent crY

Oldman1 said:


> Trust me, whoever took a pic like from that distance wouldn't be alive if it was a Hiroshima bomb blast. Otherwise its just a large conventional explosion.


So , You need another real Hiroshima to be convinced !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Oldman1 said:


>


wow, was that the shockwave that took the camera guy out or another explosion ? 

any idea what kind of bomb that was ?


----------



## Oldman1

The SiLent crY said:


> So , You need another real Hiroshima to be convinced !?



Pretty much.



gau8av said:


> wow, was that the shockwave that took the camera guy out or another explosion ?
> 
> any idea what kind of bomb that was ?



Wouldn't know. All I know from the news that they dropped a bomb on an ammo depot.
Multiple views of the same explosion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

According to some reports ,Saudi terror regime has agreed to cease fire .

Operation "decisive storm" (lol) is now OVER .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GBU-28

gau8av said:


> any idea what kind of bomb that was ?



Almost certainly hit an ammo dump or scuds.


----------



## gau8av

GBU-28 said:


> Almost certainly hit an ammo dump or scuds.


yeah, look like secondaries going off

spectacular explosion


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, April 20, 2015
A police trooper walks on a street littered with debris by an air strike on a nearby Scud missile base in Yemen's capital Sanaa, April 20, 2015. REUTERS/Khaled Abdullah


----------



## Azeri440

gau8av said:


> yeah, look like secondaries going off
> 
> spectacular explosion



doubt the locals will agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN SEA (April 17, 2015) Capt. Karl Thomas, left, commanding officer of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), speaks with Indian navy Commodore Sandeep Kharbanda, center, and Rear Adm. Surendra Ahuja during a tour of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17, are in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility returning to homeport after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Nick Brown/Released)





ARABIAN SEA (April 17, 2015) Rear Adm. Christopher Grady, left, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 1, speaks with U.S. Ambassador to India H.E. Richard Verma as they observe flight operations during a tour of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17, are in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility returning to homeport after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Nick Brown/Released)




ARABIAN SEA (April 16, 2015) Sailors assigned to the Mighty Shrikes of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 94 load an AIM-120 AMRAAM missile onto an F/A-18C Hornet aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility returning to homeport after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 15, 2015) A Sailor assigned to the Cougars of Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 139 conducts maintenance on the engine of an EA-18G Growler aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson will soon depart the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility for its homeport of San Diego after supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)





There are about nine US ships in the region, including cruisers and destroyers carrying teams that can board and search other vessels, according to the AP.
The officials spoke to the AP on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the ship movement on the record.

*The US actually began moving assets to Yemeni waters on April 19, before news broke of the apparent planned interdiction of an Iranian weapons shipment*. According to a US Navy press release on April 20th, the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an aircraft carrier, transited to the Arabian sea the day before while accompanied by a guided-missile cruiser.

The ships "have joined other US forces conducting maritime security operations in the Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden, the Strait of Bab-el-Mandeb and the Southern Red Sea," the Navy states.

The Bab el-Mandeb stretches between Yemen and the Horn of Africa, and is one of the world's busiest oil chokepoints. Fighting in Yemen, and recent gains by Al Qaeda and Houthi fighters, could potentially threaten open passage through the waterway, which is 18 miles across at its narrowest point.

The presence of US warships could help protect commercial waterways potentially impacted by the Yemen conflict — although American military planners now apparently hope they can also deter Iran from getting even more involved in the country.


----------



## IR-TR

Azeri440 said:


> doubt the locals will agree



Indeed, very sad for the locals. All the houthis did was fight for some more self determination. Even Iran told them not to rush the capital. They've had it. I feel bad for them, fighting barefoot and what not. Anyway, a few days ago I wagered a bet that within 2 weeks the bombings would stop. Somebody took me up on it I. Looks like I won Now thank my post haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

R0SC0SM0S said:


> According to some reports ,Saudi terror regime has agreed to cease fire .
> 
> Operation "decisive storm" (lol) is now OVER .


No cease fire until Huthis surrender and submit.


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No cease fire until Huthis surrender and submit.


Jordan, why don't you and your little poodle king go bend over. Traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

Not sure if already posted bit more insight in Yemen .. must watch


----------



## munchkin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No cease fire until Huthis surrender and submit.




That will never happen because Saudi Arabia does not dare to send gournd forces into Yemen.  100 jets is not enough to beat 25 million Yemenis. During WW2, the US used more than 50,000 4 engined bombers to help beat Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Yemen's Houthi fighters have tough record in ground war*


APP
April 21, 2015, 4:24 pm








*SANAA* - It's a nightly exercise in futility: Yemen's Houthis fire rifles at Saudi F-15 jets thundering overhead. But the guerrillas' Kalashnikovs would be more formidable if and when Saudi Arabia decided to fight a ground war.


Cairo and Riyadh said this month they were discussing a major military manoeuvre in Saudi Arabia, a sign the Saudi-led alliance bombing the Houthis may make good on threats to launch a ground push across the kingdom's southern border into Yemen.


The air campaign has made little headway since it began on March 26, prompted by the Houthis's military takeover of large parts of Yemen. The Houthis are confident their experience in mountain warfare in their northern stronghold would give their Arab adversaries pause. A 2009-2010 war against government forces backed by Saudi Arabia left around 200 Saudi soldiers dead.


“The American-Saudi coalition knows a ground invasion will fail, especially with the continuous advance of the army backed up by the (armed Houthis) on different fronts,” Mohammed al-Bukhaiti, a member of the Houthi politburo, told Reuters.


----------



## C130

Oldman1 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know. All I know from the news that they dropped a bomb on an ammo depot.
> Multiple views of the same explosion.





Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


closer view. would a external explosion set off the warheads of the Scuds?


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No cease fire until Huthis surrender and submit.


You mean until the Sauds and the nitwit coalition lower their pants below their knees..They already have and the mere news of the Iranian navy moving to the area, they took off their boots to run faster in the sand..They are repeating the Egyptians , fleeing the IDF tanks in 67...
Time for the Sauds to lean on their purse..and kiss the berber feet for getting them out Houdhis vice grip!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No cease fire until Huthis surrender and submit.


Submit ? submit to who mr.blackeagle ?

My dear friend,do you know anything about shia islam and their ideology ? shia muslims would rather die than to submit to anyone,especially to GCC .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

anyone know what typeof


R0SC0SM0S said:


> Submit ? submit to who mr.blackeagle ?
> 
> My dear friend,do you know anything about shia islam and their ideology ? shia muslims would rather die than to submit to anyone,especially to inferior powers like GCC



inferior powers.

meanwhile these inferior powers are bombing Yemen with impunity 

I got a feeling KSA will put a order in for some JASSM and bunker busting bombs.


----------



## SHAHED

C130 said:


> inferior powers.
> 
> meanwhile these inferior powers are bombing Yemen with impunity


Mr.C130 need i remind you that air superiority does not always equal winning a war? I edited my post before you quoted it cause i was not sure about the shia muslims in yemen .

But here is a thought : After bombing them to impunity why didn't they retrieve a zilch to their bases ? why did they even advance more during the runs ? you see mr.C130 , things are a little different on the ground . on the other hand,there are news coming out from a possible cease to the "Operation" . Do you support killing of innocent civilians ? or even houthis ? if so,why ?


----------



## C130

R0SC0SM0S said:


> Mr.C130 need i remind you that air superiority does not always equal winning a war? I edited my post before you quoted it cause i was not sure about the shia muslims in yemen .
> 
> But here is a thought : After bombing them to impunity why didn't they retrieve a zilch to their bases ? why did they even advance more during the runs ? you see mr.C130 , things are a little different on the ground . on the other hand,there are news coming out from a possible cease to the "Operation" . Do you support killing of innocent civilians ? or even houthis ? if so,why ?




of course an air war alone can't win a war unless the enemy submits, but as long as they can afford it they can keep it up for weeks,months or longer 

do I support killing of innocent civilians?? nah, but it's the civilians that always suffer the most in any war.


----------



## Tacticool

C130 said:


> closer view. would a external explosion set off the warheads of the Scuds?


Why the blue flame?


----------



## C130

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Why the blue flame?


camera filter? just look at the sky in the background. doesn't look natural especially if compare from other videos of the blast.


----------



## Conspirator



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munchkin

Saudi Arabia deploying National Guard ground troops to invade Yemen. Grabs popcorn. 



Conspirator said:


>




Burn petrol and suffocate. CO2 level is now over 404, higher than at any time during the past 2 million years.

ESRL Global Monitoring Division - Global Greenhouse Gas Reference Network


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

C130 said:


> anyone know what typeof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling KSA will put a order in for some JASSM and bunker busting bombs.


The US will not gave it to them and Israel will not allow it...


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> of course an air war alone can't win a war unless the enemy submits, but as long as they can afford it they can keep it up for weeks,months or longer
> 
> do I support killing of innocent civilians?? nah, but it's the civilians that always suffer the most in any war.



Haha, your ground war in Iraq was a smashing succes! Bankrupted your country, made the ENTIRE world hate the US and cost you 5000 soldiers. How was that a succes? Tell me please thank you


----------



## SBD-3

C130 said:


> I got a feeling KSA will put a order in for some JASSM and bunker busting bombs.


They are using JSOWs.



IR-TR said:


> Haha, your ground war in Iraq was a smashing succes! Bankrupted your country, made the ENTIRE world hate the US and cost you 5000 soldiers. How was that a succes? Tell me please thank you


He is correct that while Air power is not the deciding factor, it is a tremendous advantage to have.The war can stretch longer but with arms embargo in place. Every day would see hautie's power deplete gradually. Perhaps that's why GCCs have not entered in Yameni borders. They have the time on their side, as opposed to hauties.

Btw what's Iran doing? How did their blue print go in UN?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

C130 said:


> ...
> 
> I got a feeling KSA will put a order in for some JASSM and bunker busting bombs.





Ceylal said:


> The US will not gave it to them and Israel will not allow it...




lol 

Storm Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saudi TSP: Tornado Upgrades, incl. Storm Shadow’s Stealth Strike


...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> You mean until the Sauds and the nitwit coalition lower their pants below their knees..They already have and the mere news of the Iranian navy moving to the area, they took off their boots to run faster in the sand..They are repeating the Egyptians , fleeing the IDF tanks in 67...
> Time for the Sauds to lean on their purse.*.and kiss the berber feet f*or getting them out Houdhis vice grip!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

SBD-3 said:


> They are using JSOWs.
> 
> 
> He is correct that while Air power is not the deciding factor, it is a tremendous advantage to have.The war can stretch longer but with arms embargo in place. Every day would see hautie's power deplete gradually. Perhaps that's why GCCs have not entered in Yameni borders. They have the time on their side, as opposed to hauties.
> 
> Btw what's Iran doing? How did their blue print go in UN?



A blueprint calling for dialogue and negotiations? Ah, too difficult for cavemen living 1500 years in the past.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Quote :*

*Saudi King orders National Guard to take part in Op Decisive Storm*

*By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
Tuesday, 21 April 2015*

Minister of the Saudi National Guard Prince Mutaib bin Abdullah said his forces are on high alert and are ready to take part in Operation Decisive Storm, a Saudi-led coalition of 10 states battling the advance of the Iran-backed rebels.

The National Guard is “honored to answer the call to join their brothers and colleagues in other military bodies,” Prince Mutaib was quoted by Al Arabiya as saying.

The guard is a trained army of 100,000 men, divided into infantry units, mechanised brigades, special units and military police.

Spokesman for the coalition Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said last week that ground forces would not be deployed until there was a need to do so.

Several members of Saudi Arabia's forces have been killed since the country and its Arab allies began bombing Iranian-backed Houthis in Yemen since March 26.

On April 11, Houthi rebels killed three Saudi border guards in a mortar attack, the Saudi Defense Ministry said, as a plane loaded with medical aid arrived in the rebel-held Yemeni capital.

Also earlier in April, two members of Saudi Arabia’s coastal guard were killed while on patrol in the Asir region after coming under heavy fire from the Yemeni side of the border.

Operation Decisive Storm has been carrying out air strikes targeting Houthi militants and militias loyal to deposed leader Ali Abdullah Saleh since its launch on March 26 in an effort to combat their advance in the embattled country

*Last Update: Tuesday, 21 April 2015 KSA 19:07 - GMT 16:07*


...


----------



## Daneshmand

Yemen's Houthi fighters have tough record in ground war| Reuters

(Reuters) - It's a nightly exercise in futility: Yemen's Houthis fire rifles at Saudi F-15 jets thundering overhead. But the guerrillas' Kalashnikovs would be more formidable if and when Saudi Arabia decided to fight a ground war.

Cairo and Riyadh said this month they were discussing a "major military maneuver" in Saudi Arabia, a sign the Saudi-led alliance bombing the Houthis may make good on threats to launch a ground push across the kingdom's southern border into Yemen.

The air campaign has made little headway since it began on March 26, prompted by the Iranian-allied Houthis's military takeover of large parts of Yemen. The Saudis and their allies see the push as an unacceptable extension of Tehran's reach into Riyadh's backyard, but have not committed to an invasion.

The Houthis are confident their experience in mountain warfare in their northern stronghold would give their Arab adversaries pause. A 2009-2010 war against government forces backed by Saudi Arabia left around 200 Saudi soldiers dead.

"The American-Saudi coalition knows a ground invasion will fail, especially with the continuous advance of the army backed up by the (armed Houthis) on different fronts," Mohammed al-Bukhaiti, a member of the Houthi politburo, told Reuters.

Outgunned but insisting they are winning what they describe as a revolution against al Qaeda militants and corrupt lackeys of the West, the Shi'ite fighters have advanced on sandal-shod feet and by pick-up truck in battles across Yemen.

Their foes on the ground are a mix of those army units still loyal to the Saudi-backed government, whose leaders have fled to Riyadh, and local Sunnis, some militant, others not.

A smiling Houthi fighter in a camouflage jacket addressed those opponents via the Houthi TV channel at an army base it seized recently in the central province of Ibb.

"We say to you: the House of Saud, America and Israel haven't been able to help you," he said, as armed comrades decked in tribal robes jostled to show off their guns on camera.



POWERFUL ALLIES

The Yemeni state pounded the Houthi insurgents in six wars that flattened villages in the northern highlands that are home to Yemen's Zaydi Shi'ite sect from 2002 to 2009.

But the military failed to quell the fighters, who burst forth to take over Sanaa and much of the country in September.

Not just country grit, but an alliance with the ex-president and his army loyalists has eased their way.

Ali Abdullah Saleh ruled Yemen for over three decades and his military was once the scourge of the Houthis. But after Arab Spring protests forced him from power in 2012, he made common cause with his former enemies to settle scores with the backers of his successor, Saudi-backed President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Iran and the Houthis deny they have any military or economic relationship, but a senior Iranian official told Reuters in December a "few hundred" elite Iranian military personnel were in Yemen training Houthi fighters, and around a hundred Yemeni militiamen had traveled to Iran over the year.

Abdel-Malek al-Houthi, the group's leader, said on Sunday Yemen would not surrender and vowed resistance "by any means".

Houthi officials say they seek a negotiated solution to the political crisis, but a ground war may play to their strengths.

"The idea of a war in general was not something the Houthis were going to be afraid of, and if this morphed into a ground invasion - given their experience, this would give them another card," said Farea al-Muslimi, a researcher with the Carnegie Middle East Center.

"This isn't a group that came to power by elections, but by force, and its future moves may not be swayed no matter how much pressure is put on it and Yemeni people," he added.

DAGGERS, TANKS

The Houthis' progress has convinced them they can rid the country of hardline Sunni militants who have denounced them as non-Muslims worthy of death and last month bombed two Houthi mosques in Sanaa, killing at least 137 worshippers.

Yemen's branch of al Qaeda is one of the network's most ambitious: it has fought its own insurgency against the Yemeni state for a decade and plotted to blow up U.S.-bound airliners.

"We are confronting Hadi's militias, which include al Qaeda elements, in order to rid the south of al Qaeda's influence," Houthi official al-Boukhaiti said.

The soldiers and militiamen fight together across a tangled front stretching hundreds of miles.

Yet alliances in Yemen have always been fickle. Saleh said in an interview on Sunday that he would "deal positively" with a United Nations Security Council resolution calling for a ceasefire, underscoring doubts on his alliance with the Houthis.

"The role of (Saleh's) army at the front is hazy, and it's clear the Houthis have a real will and unified command structure which the army units lack," a Yemeni politician, who declined to use his name for security reasons, told Reuters.

For Houthi footsoldiers like Mohammed al-Asseri in Sanaa, the bombs of their neighbors and the will of the United Nations are not enough to curb their ambitions. "The Security Council or any state which bombs Yemen or puts it under siege will have to answer to the Yemeni people," he said.


----------



## Serpentine

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> *Quote :*
> 
> *Saudi King orders National Guard to take part in Op Decisive Storm*
> 
> *By Staff writer | Al Arabiya News
> Tuesday, 21 April 2015*
> 
> Minister of the Saudi National Guard Prince Mutaib bin Abdullah said his forces are on high alert and are ready to take part in Operation Decisive Storm, a Saudi-led coalition of 10 states battling the advance of the Iran-backed rebels.
> 
> The National Guard is “honored to answer the call to join their brothers and colleagues in other military bodies,” Prince Mutaib was quoted by Al Arabiya as saying.
> 
> The guard is a trained army of 100,000 men, divided into infantry units, mechanised brigades, special units and military police.
> 
> Spokesman for the coalition Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri said last week that ground forces would not be deployed until there was a need to do so.
> 
> Several members of Saudi Arabia's forces have been killed since the country and its Arab allies began bombing Iranian-backed Houthis in Yemen since March 26.
> 
> On April 11, Houthi rebels killed three Saudi border guards in a mortar attack, the Saudi Defense Ministry said, as a plane loaded with medical aid arrived in the rebel-held Yemeni capital.
> 
> Also earlier in April, two members of Saudi Arabia’s coastal guard were killed while on patrol in the Asir region after coming under heavy fire from the Yemeni side of the border.
> 
> Operation Decisive Storm has been carrying out air strikes targeting Houthi militants and militias loyal to deposed leader Ali Abdullah Saleh since its launch on March 26 in an effort to combat their advance in the embattled country
> 
> *Last Update: Tuesday, 21 April 2015 KSA 19:07 - GMT 16:07*
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they have the courage to set foot on Yemen, but for now, only thing we have seen is cowardliness.


----------



## raptor22

@Serpentime there are some news indicating cease fire will be anounnced 2morow .. have u heard?


----------



## farhan_9909

Al jazeera

BREAKING:
Saudi-led coalition says operation "Decisive Storm" in Yemen is over and new operation "Restoration of Hope" is under way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

Congratz to the Saudi-led coalition and president Hadi and the people of Yemen. Good luck in the new operation in achieving its objectives!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> @Serpentime there are some news indicating cease fire will be anounnced 2morow .. have u heard?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590575051109441537
They have ended the operation.




Frosty said:


> Congratz to the Saudi-led coalition and president Hadi and the people of Yemen. Good luck in the new operation in achieving its objectives!



Seriously? Are you kidding me? For what exactly? I thought Saudis started this operation to 'crush' Houthis, restore Hadi's rule.

Here's what Saudis achieved in failed storm:

- Killing nearly 3000 Yemenis, almost all of them civilians.
- Destroying infrastructures of poorest Arab country.
- Strengthening Al-Qaeda in Yemen.
- Destroying Yemeni jets and Air defenses that Ansarullah was never going to use anyway
- Houthis are still in Sana'a and Aden and Tai'z and Hodaida and other cities and didn't retreat even from one area.


One of the most humiliating defeats in recent times after Saudis begged U.S to save them from Saddam in 1991.

What happened to cutting Iran's hands off Yemen? What happened to killing all Houthis?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Frosty said:


> Congratz to the Saudi-led coalition and president Hadi and the people of Yemen. Good luck in the new operation in achieving its objectives!



I feel like I'm Orwell's 1984 story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Finally Saudis are defeated. They could not maintain a war for even a month. All their strategic objectives were blocked. Houthis are in control of Yemen and Hadi is out. 

So much so for Saudi military power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

The one thing that Saudis learned very well from Americans is their propaganda, PR names. "Decisive Storm" and now "Restoring Hope".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Breaking news : Ksa finish And stop its operation ''Decisive storm''


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> The one thing that Saudis learned very well from Americans is their propaganda, PR names. "Decisive Storm" and now "Restoring Hope".



Wouldn't matter. What is important being who is in control on the ground. Saudis basically accepted defeat. Unconditionally without even negotiating to save face.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

farhan_9909 said:


> Al jazeera
> 
> BREAKING:
> Saudi-led coalition says operation "Decisive Storm" in Yemen is over and new operation "Restoration of Hope" is under way.




_No fly zone_ don't will stop. 



...


----------



## raptor22

Thanks God, finally Saudi killer machine has stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Holy shit, I was right. KSA DOES get its names from USA. Everyone figured that "Decisive Storm" was very close to "Desert Storm", but I just did a quick search on "Restoring Hope".

Operation Restore Hope by US Army in 1992:
Unified Task Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty

Accepted defeat? operation decisive storm was successful and achieved its objectives that was announced in day 1.

the coalition forces will tomorrow begin its *air* *strikes under new objective.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

raptor22 said:


> Thanks God, *finally Saudi killer machine has stopped*




lol

All air elimination goals have been achieved (_Desive Storm - Phase 1_). The Air Force will continue to eliminate all threats (_Restoration of Hope - Phase 2_).



...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Frosty said:


> Accepted defeat? operation decisive storm was successful and achieved its objectives that was announced in day 1.
> 
> the coalition forces will tomorrow begin its *air* *strikes under new objective.*





Bubblegum Crisis said:


> lol
> 
> All air elimination goals have been achieved (_Desive Storm - Phase 1_). The Air Force will continue to eliminate all threats (_Restoration of Hope - Phase 2_).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you guys received quiet a shock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Breaking news!!!!
_*Houthis ARE stuffing up*_
_*






more than they can chew..............*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

So what happens to Hadi? I mean this guy has been Saleh's deputy for decades and his presidential term expired back in January.


----------



## IR-TR

Frosty said:


> Accepted defeat? operation decisive storm was successful and achieved its objectives that was announced in day 1.
> 
> the coalition forces will tomorrow begin its *air* *strikes under new objective.*



Keep moving those goal posts whiny little Saudi princess. Pakistan was essential to this and they wised up and asserted their sov


munchkin said:


> So what happens to Hadi? I mean this guy has been Saleh's deputy for decades and his presidential term expired back in January.




Nothing, he'll keep posting 'presidential' things on Facebook from his palace in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

What about Sanaa and Taiz? Are they still controlled by Houthis? Are there Houthis in Aden?


----------



## munchkin

A matter of curiosity, is this Asiri guy a black dude?


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> Haha, your ground war in Iraq was a smashing succes! Bankrupted your country, made the ENTIRE world hate the US and cost you 5000 soldiers. How was that a succes? Tell me please thank you



that was an occupation and fighting an insurgency. will houthis do the same???

the world has hated us before the war and they will hate us long after.

10 year war and only 5,000 martyrs compared to the 100,000+ plus enemy killed I would say that's a success, but this wasn't a war you could just win by just occupying and policing it.

what is and will happen in Yemen should play out a little differently for one the invaders will be a Muslim coalition lead by the country with Islams most holy places.

and they don't care about reducing civilian death as you can already see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

C130 said:


> that was an occupation and fighting an insurgency.




There has never been an insurgency. Hadi's presidential term expired in January and failed to leave office. Houthis arrested him and made him resign in front of the Yemeni parliament.


----------



## C130

munchkin said:


> There has never been an insurgency. Hadi's presidential term expired in January and failed to leave office. Houthis arrested him and made him resign in front of the Yemeni parliament.




talking about Iraq superboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> that was an occupation and fighting an insurgency. will houthis do the same???
> 
> the world has hated us before the war and they will hate us long after.
> 
> 10 year war and only 5,000 martyrs compared to the 100,000+ plus enemy killed I would say that's a success, but this wasn't a war you could just win by just occupying and policing it.
> 
> what is and will happen in Yemen should play out a little differently for one the invaders will be a Muslim coalition lead by the country with Islams most holy places.
> 
> and they don't care about reducing civilian death as you can already see.



I'm sorry dear? 100.000 dead insurgents? NAH. Check up some statistics, at best 20.000. IED IED IED!! And there was nothing you could do about it. Dumb, pointless war. I actually like Americans.


----------



## ozzy22

C130 said:


> that was an occupation and fighting an insurgency. will houthis do the same???
> 
> the world has hated us before the war and they will hate us long after.
> 
> 10 year war and only 5,000 martyrs compared to the 100,000+ plus enemy killed I would say that's a success, but this wasn't a war you could just win by just occupying and policing it.
> 
> what is and will happen in Yemen should play out a little differently for one the invaders will be a Muslim coalition lead by the country with Islams most holy places.
> 
> and they don't care about reducing civilian death as you can already see.


100,000 plus enemies? What are you smoking?

Tell me what did the United States achieve by fighting that pointless war? Over 6,000 dead American soldiers, thousands more disabled physically/mentally that will be supported by American tax payers for the rest of their lives, trillions spent and the end result nothing but your tails between your legs. Let’s not even begin to talk about the moral implication of what you did to the Iraqi people. Which you probably don't even care.


----------



## Daneshmand

The president who ran away from his country wearing *Burqa *is about to give a speech and announce


C130 said:


> that was an occupation and fighting an insurgency. will houthis do the same???
> 
> the world has hated us before the war and they will hate us long after.
> 
> 10 year war and only 5,000 martyrs compared to the 100,000+ plus enemy killed I would say that's a success, but this wasn't a war you could just win by just occupying and policing it.
> 
> what is and will happen in Yemen should play out a little differently for one the invaders will be a Muslim coalition lead by the country with Islams most holy places.
> 
> and they don't care about reducing civilian death as you can already see.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Arabia has ordered its elite National Guard to prepare to take part in the country's ongoing campaign against Houthi militants in neighboring Yemen. Saudi King Salman is reportedly preparing to send the ground force to participate in the military campaign, signaling a potentially sharp escalation for what has so far been an aerial operation. 

If the National Guard is sent to Yemen, it will mean that the Saudis are sending one of the Middle East's most efficient tools of internal control — and even internal oppression — into Yemen's intensifying war. Given the Guard's size and operational abilities, their deployment to Yemen would signal a huge shift in the conflict.

The Saudi Arabia National Guard (SANG) has foreign training, state-of-the-art-equipment, and a free hand to operate throughout the country. It's also considered to be unquestionably loyal to the country's royal family.

It has as many soldiers as Saudi Arabia's army and navy combined, and makes sure that a geographically vast and potentially fractious country of over 29 million remains under the monarchy's full, despotic control. According to Chris Harmer of the Institute for the Study of War, the SANG is one of the Middle East's most capable armed forces.

The National Guard has roots dating back to before the founding of Saudi Arabia. The group originally started as the Ikhwan (brotherhood), a force of tribal Bedouins that supported the ruling House of Saud and its conservative religious ideology in the early 20th century. The Ikhwan held absolute loyalty to the first Saudi king Abdul Aziz. The tribal structure of the Ikhwan was later modernized and the force was turned into a more conventional national guard. 

The SANG's tribal connections and organization allows the force to serve as a counter-weight to the official Saudi military which operates under the Ministry of Defense. Instead, the SANG reports directly to an appointee of the king.

This allows the king to effectively have his own military force to use against internal or external threats as he sees fit.

Although the SANG is based on tribal ties, the force is highly trained and effective. It has proven its capabilities by keeping a vast country under the full and unquestioned control of one of the world's most authoritarian governments, and by engaging in military operations outside of Saudi Arabia as well. 

*The SANG, whose present-day forces are pictured below during a military demonstration, first began to effectively modernize and train in 1975 with significant help from the Vinnell Corporation, an American defense contractor. The training emphasized counterinsurgency operations and was carried out by a force of 1,000 US Vietnam veterans.*






*The modernization of the SANG is a continuously ongoing process, as the force routinely seeks to purchase airframes, armored vehicles, and weaponry from the US. *




*The UK also sends an estimated 20 training teams to Saudi Arabia a year. These teams have instructed the National Guard in the enforcement of public order, the use of sniper rifles, and field-craft training. *




*During the first Gulf War, the SANG participated in the Battle of Khafji in Saudi Arabia. The group helped drive the Iraqi Army out from Saudi Arabia, and then continued participating in the coalition offensive into Kuwait. This photo shows SANG troops deployed during the conflict.*












*The Saudi National Guard is one of the best-equipped and most competent armed forces in the Middle East.*




*In total, there are an estimated 100,000 troops in the SANG, which is more than Saudi Arabia's army and navy combined. And they are apparently trained to do things like load rifles blindfolded, as during this military demonstration.*


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN SEA (April 21, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) and the guided-missile cruiser USS Normandy (CG 60) operate in the Arabian Sea conducting maritime security operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anthony N. Hilkowski/Released)








ARABIAN SEA (April 21, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) operates in the Arabian Sea conducting maritime security operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anthony N. Hilkowski/Released)





ARABIAN SEA (April 21, 2015) An E-2D Hawkeye assigned to Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 125 launches from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations conducting maritime security operations.(U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Josh Petrosino/Released)





GULF OF OMAN (April 17, 2015) Gunner's Mate 3rd Class Alexander Mitchell, from Detroit, fires a MK-38 25 mm machine gun mount from the pilot house of the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43). Fort McHenry is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)




GULF OF OMAN (April 17, 2015) Sailors test a MK-38 25 mm machine gun mount during a live-fire exercise aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43). Fort McHenry is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> I find it funny that Iranians are bashingthis operation are the same ones who's forces are operating in Iraq and Syria in their operation code-named: "Random" has yet to make any meaningful progress relative to the time they've been operating in Iraq and Syria.


Iran forces ,operating in Iraq ? I wonder you are high on what . In Iraq its Iraq army and Iraqi people who fight against the
terrorists . not Iranian who are fighting and killing Iraqi people. 

and never try to put us and KSA in the same light . For the example we can boast of not attacking another country for 200
year while all KSA can boast about is not attacking another country for just less than 24 hours.


----------



## azzo

JEskandari said:


> Iran forces ,operating in Iraq ? I wonder you are high on what . In Iraq its Iraq army and Iraqi people who fight against the
> terrorists . not Iranian who are fighting and killing Iraqi people.
> 
> and never try to put us and KSA in the same light . For the example we can boast of not attacking another country for 200
> year while all KSA can boast about is not attacking another country for just less than 24 hours.


Hahahahaa
Solemani was operating in Iraq with Revolutionary guards vs ISIS.

Look at this idiot











Iranian Gen Qasem Soleimani leading the fight against ISIS in Tikrit





> and never try to put us and KSA in the same light



True we're not the same, One fights and win (Saudi) , the other fight and get stuck due to lack of Brain, technology, clear goals (Xerxes slaves) . Iranian personal and forces been backing Assad and Iraqi regime vs ISIS and Sunnis, there are numerous pictures and videos of captured persians. Saudi Army and warriors cleans house whenever they go to war.

Battle of Thermopylae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of al-Qādisiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your true metal


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> Hahahahaa
> Solemani was operating in Iraq with Revolutionary guards vs ISIS.
> 
> Look at this idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Gen Qasem Soleimani leading the fight against ISIS in Tikrit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True we're not the same, One fights and win (Saudi) , the other fight and get stuck due to lack of Brain, technology, clear goals (Xerxes slaves) . Iranian personal and forces been backing Assad and Iraqi regime vs ISIS and Sunnis, there are numerous pictures and videos of captured persians. Saudi Army and warriors cleans house whenever they go to war.


I see you are wondering about your nightmare , One Is showing him beside Kurdish force AKA Iraqi people ,Second shown him with PMF aka Iraqi people . and as you see he is unarmed so no we are not attacking them ,he is just there for his vacation .

and no we are not like you, thanks god. 
funny your brain and technology imply if Egypt and Pakistan don't accept to be your cannon fodder then go to damage protection mode and claim victory and end your failed campaign .


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> All of the goals of the first phase accomplished, the second phase will follow. Something Iran (Which is still stuck begging the Americans for Airstrikes) would never be able to emulate in a million years with its:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just better, cleaner, more advanced, more humble, and amazingly brave
> 
> You simply have no ability to become like us, even your God (Ali) is one of us, your holy book is in our language. Just follow us and follow our superior culture, as you always did, ever since we demolished Yzdrjdrd (or whatever his name is) and his inferior civilization.


Yeah, Yeah sure.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi soldiers fire artillery towards the border with Yemen in Najran, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Azeri440

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudi soldiers fire artillery towards the border with Yemen in Najran, Saudi Arabia.



definition of incompetence in a single photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Azeri440 said:


> definition of incompetence in a single photo.


firing a single mortar every 60 seconds at best 

get a few 105s that can drop 10 rounds a minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Not in the south. Anyway that looks like _‘a training’_, there is no target to.

The rest of the pictures.























...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti




----------



## munchkin

Yemen conflict: Saudi-led coalition resumes air strikes - BBC News


----------



## azzo

Where are the Iranians now?! I though we stopped..? Oh right, modern warfare is a foreign concept for you guys, you still conduct your affairs like Solemani, the medieval captain.


----------



## munchkin

azzo said:


> Where are the Iranians now?! I though we stopped..? Oh right, modern warfare is a foreign concept for you guys, you still conduct your affairs like Solemani, the medieval captain.




Modern warfare and Saudi Arabia don't belong in the same sentence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

No, Iran and Qaher does LOL


----------



## azzo

The only modern weapon you have is Adobe photoshop 2007


----------



## munchkin

azzo said:


> The only modern weapon you have is Adobe photoshop 2007




What modern weapons does Saudi Arabia have? PLZ-45?


----------



## C130

munchkin said:


> What modern weapons does Saudi Arabia have? PLZ-45?








Saudi Arabia – F-15SA Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency


170 APG-63(v)3 Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar
(AESA) radar sets
193 F-110-GE-129 Improved Performance Engines
100 M61 Vulcan Cannons
100 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution
System/Low Volume Terminal (MIDS/LVT) and spares
193 LANTIRN Navigation Pods (3rd Generation-Tiger Eye)
338 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
462 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVGS)
300 AIM-9X SIDEWINDER Missiles
25 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM-9X)
25 Special Air Training Missiles (NATM-9X)
500 AIM-120C/7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air
Missiles (AMRAAM)
25 AIM-120 CATMs
*1,000 Dual Mode Laser/Global Positioning System (GPS)
Guided Munitions (500 lb)
1,000 Dual Mode Laser/GPS Guided Munitions (2000 lb)
1,100 GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bombs (2000 lb)
1,000 GBU-31B V3 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM)
(2000 lb)
1,300 CBU-105D/B Sensor Fuzed Weapons (SFW)/Wind
Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD)
50 CBU-105 Inert
1,000 MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs
6,000 MK-82 500lb Inert Training Bombs
2,000 MK-84 2000lb General Purpose Bombs
2,000 MK-84 2000lb Inert Training Bombs
200,000 20mm Cartridges*
400,000 20mm Target Practice Cartridges
400 AGM-84 Block II HARPOON Missiles
600 AGM-88B HARM Missiles
169 Digital Electronic Warfare Systems (DEWS)
158 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Targeting Systems
169 AN/AAS-42 Infrared Search and Track (IRST) Systems
10 DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods
462 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Helmets
40 Remotely Operated Video Enhanced Receivers
(ROVER)
80 Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Pods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## munchkin

C130 said:


> Saudi Arabia – F-15SA Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency
> 
> 
> 170 APG-63(v)3 Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar
> (AESA) radar sets
> 193 F-110-GE-129 Improved Performance Engines
> 100 M61 Vulcan Cannons
> 100 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution
> System/Low Volume Terminal (MIDS/LVT) and spares
> 193 LANTIRN Navigation Pods (3rd Generation-Tiger Eye)
> 338 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
> 462 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVGS)
> 300 AIM-9X SIDEWINDER Missiles
> 25 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM-9X)
> 25 Special Air Training Missiles (NATM-9X)
> 500 AIM-120C/7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air
> Missiles (AMRAAM)
> 25 AIM-120 CATMs
> *1,000 Dual Mode Laser/Global Positioning System (GPS)
> Guided Munitions (500 lb)
> 1,000 Dual Mode Laser/GPS Guided Munitions (2000 lb)
> 1,100 GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bombs (2000 lb)
> 1,000 GBU-31B V3 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM)
> (2000 lb)
> 1,300 CBU-105D/B Sensor Fuzed Weapons (SFW)/Wind
> Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD)
> 50 CBU-105 Inert
> 1,000 MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs
> 6,000 MK-82 500lb Inert Training Bombs
> 2,000 MK-84 2000lb General Purpose Bombs
> 2,000 MK-84 2000lb Inert Training Bombs
> 200,000 20mm Cartridges*
> 400,000 20mm Target Practice Cartridges
> 400 AGM-84 Block II HARPOON Missiles
> 600 AGM-88B HARM Missiles
> 169 Digital Electronic Warfare Systems (DEWS)
> 158 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Targeting Systems
> 169 AN/AAS-42 Infrared Search and Track (IRST) Systems
> 10 DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods
> 462 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Helmets
> 40 Remotely Operated Video Enhanced Receivers
> (ROVER)
> 80 Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Pods




That's American, not Saudi Arabian. Plus, Iran has F-14.


----------



## C130

munchkin said:


> That's American, not Saudi Arabian. Plus, Iran has F-14.




no superboy Saudia Arabia has it's own F-15s and Panvia Tornados for strike missions.

and what does F-14 and Iran have to do with anything


----------



## munchkin

C130 said:


> no superboy Saudia Arabia has it's own F-15s and Panvia Tornados for strike missions.
> 
> and what does F-14 and Iran have to do with anything




F-15 is an American plane, not a Saudi Arabian plane. Plus, Saudi Arabian cannot manufacture parts for its F-15s. The US sold F-14 to Iran in the 1970s


----------



## C130

munchkin said:


> F-15 is an American plane, not a Saudi Arabian plane. Plus, Saudi Arabian cannot manufacture parts for its F-15s. The US sold F-14 to Iran in the 1970s



and?? it's a modern weapon in use by the Sauds  who ever said KSA was capable of producing modern weapons like the F-15?


also shame the Sauds don't have the M270 with ATACMS. with a 300KM range unparalleled precision Sanaa would be in striking range


----------



## munchkin

C130 said:


> and?? it's a modern weapon in use by the Sauds  who ever said KSA was capable of producing modern weapons like the F-15?
> 
> 
> also shame the Sauds don't have the M270 with ATACMS. with a 300KM range unparallel decision Sanaa would be in striking range




As long as Saudi Arabia serves US interests. If not, no more spare parts for Saudi Arabia's F-15s. 

Iran manufactures improved versions of TOW and MIM-23 missiles the US sold to Iran in the 1970s.


----------



## C130

munchkin said:


> As long as Saudi Arabia serves US interests. If not, no more spare parts for Saudi Arabia's F-15s.
> 
> Iran manufactures improved versions of TOW and MIM-23 missiles the US sold to Iran in the 1970s.



isn't it the other way around if the U.S serves Saudi Arabia intersts.

and I really don't care about Iran or what it can and cannot do


----------



## munchkin

C130 said:


> isn't it the other way around if the U.S serves Saudi Arabia intersts.
> 
> and I really don't care about Iran or what it can and cannot do




Americans are obsessed with Iran. You are all a bunch of Indo Europeans.


----------



## azzo

munchkin said:


> Americans are obsessed with Iran. You are all a bunch of Indo Europeans.


Hilarious, since you mentioned the F-15 specifically, we already make F-15 wings and fuselages and spare parts and weaponry, also the Upgrade of F-15S fleet to F-15SA is tendered to a Saudi company.

Al-Salam Aerospace Industries Begin F-15SA wings production

Let alone other planes and plane engines.

Keep living in Qaher dream while the world leaves you in its dust.


----------



## munchkin

azzo said:


> Hilarious, since you mentioned the F-15 specifically, we already make F-15 wings and fuselages and spare parts and weaponry, also the Upgrade of F-15S fleet to F-15SA is tendered to a Saudi company.
> 
> Al-Salam Aerospace Industries Begin F-15SA wings production
> 
> Let alone other planes and plane engines.
> 
> Keep living in Qaher dream while the world leaves you in its dust.




Can't make engines. Can't fly without US approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

munchkin said:


> Can't make engines. Can't fly without US approval.


Blah blah blah, last time I checked Iran was in need of US approval to keep enriching Uranium, you just keep parroting your supreme leader without giving any evidence 

((((Can't make engines.))))

Middle East Propulsion Company - PT6A



> Can't fly without *"Gravity"* 's approval.




I know.. and Iranian to himself: DAMN YOU PHYSICS


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> lol
> 
> Storm Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Saudi TSP: Tornado Upgrades, incl. Storm Shadow’s Stealth Strike
> 
> 
> ...


wikipedia again..

See the post on the F15 sauds..that a Saudi moderator sympathiser closed..but the article is still there..


C130 said:


> Saudi Arabia – F-15SA Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency
> 
> 
> 170 APG-63(v)3 Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar
> (AESA) radar sets
> 193 F-110-GE-129 Improved Performance Engines
> 100 M61 Vulcan Cannons
> 100 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution
> System/Low Volume Terminal (MIDS/LVT) and spares
> 193 LANTIRN Navigation Pods (3rd Generation-Tiger Eye)
> 338 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
> 462 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVGS)
> 300 AIM-9X SIDEWINDER Missiles
> 25 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM-9X)
> 25 Special Air Training Missiles (NATM-9X)
> 500 AIM-120C/7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air
> Missiles (AMRAAM)
> 25 AIM-120 CATMs
> *1,000 Dual Mode Laser/Global Positioning System (GPS)
> Guided Munitions (500 lb)
> 1,000 Dual Mode Laser/GPS Guided Munitions (2000 lb)
> 1,100 GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bombs (2000 lb)
> 1,000 GBU-31B V3 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM)
> (2000 lb)
> 1,300 CBU-105D/B Sensor Fuzed Weapons (SFW)/Wind
> Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD)
> 50 CBU-105 Inert
> 1,000 MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs
> 6,000 MK-82 500lb Inert Training Bombs
> 2,000 MK-84 2000lb General Purpose Bombs
> 2,000 MK-84 2000lb Inert Training Bombs
> 200,000 20mm Cartridges*
> 400,000 20mm Target Practice Cartridges
> 400 AGM-84 Block II HARPOON Missiles
> 600 AGM-88B HARM Missiles
> 169 Digital Electronic Warfare Systems (DEWS)
> 158 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Targeting Systems
> 169 AN/AAS-42 Infrared Search and Track (IRST) Systems
> 10 DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods
> 462 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Helmets
> 40 Remotely Operated Video Enhanced Receivers
> (ROVER)
> 80 Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Pods


They have none of that...Wikipedia is not a source.


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, April 21, 2015
A Saudi soldier fires a mortar towards Houthi movement position, at the Saudi border with Yemen April 21, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## Hindustani78

Apr 23, 2015, SPA -- Saudi Ambassador to the United States of America Adel bin Ahmed Al-Jubeir said that the Operation Renewal of Hope, which began on Tuesday, aims at focusing on the political process, protecting the Yemeni people and repulsing any aggressive actions carried out by the Houthis.

In a press conference held Wednesday at the headquarter of Saudi Embassy in Washington, he pointed out that the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia announced on Tuesday the end of Operation Determination Storm and the start of Operation Renewal of Hop in Yemen, saying that *Operation Determination Storm was designed to remove any threats against the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia by ballistic missiles, heavy weapons and planes seized by the Houthi militia and their ally Ali Abdullah Saleh.*

He added that 'the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and its allies were able to remove this threat and protect the legitimate government of Yemen and the Yemeni people from the hostile Houthi movement which is allied with Iran and Hezbollah.'

He expressed hope that this operation had opened the door to a political settlement so that Yemenis can get together again reiterating that there is no military solution to the conflict in Yemen and that the solution must be political and based on Security Council resolution 2216, the initiative of the Gulf Cooperation Council and the results of the national dialogue in Yemen.

He said that 'we have always expressed the hope that the Houthis would resort to wisdom through participation in the political process instead of resorting to the control of the country with arms. He added that 'we have already made it clear that we will not allow them to take over Yemen with arms and we are still at this position.'

He said,* 'We applied this matter today in Taiz where the Houthis pounded Brigade 35 and we intervened militarily to put an end to the bombing and we also followed very troublesome movements by the Houthi militia in the city of Aden across three directions, and we are determined to respond to the request of the legitimate government in providing necessary assistance.'

--More
00:43 LOCAL TIME 21:43 GMT *


Ambassador Adel al-Jubeir called on the Houthis not to fall under any illusions and said, 'The coalition forces will continue to use force to prevent them from taking over Yemen through hostile acts, and this matter will not change,' expressing hope that the Houthis will participate in the political process.

He added, 'We heard a statement from the Houthi militia on their acceptance of the political process. But later, we see movements of their troops and use of artillery weapon against Yemen's legitimate government forces and this is not the behavior or attitude of a group seeking to resolve their disputes with the rest of Yemenis through dialogue and peace.'

*The Saudi ambassador to the United States of America confirmed that the ambition of the kingdom in Yemen is Yemen's stability and well-being of the Yemenis, pointing out that Operation Renewal of Hope seeks to protect civilians in Yemen, confront any acts of aggression by those militia, facilitate and intensify the flow of humanitarian aid to Yemen and facilitate the work of international aid organizations.*

He recalled the order by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman Bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud to allocate an amount of USD274 million for humanitarian relief in Yemen after the United Nations was seeking to collect this amount for humanitarian work in Yemen.*

--More
00:50 LOCAL TIME 21:50 GMT *



Responding to reporters' questions, the Saudi ambassador to the US said that Operation Determination Storm's goal was to remove threats of ballistic missiles which were in the possession of the extremist Houthi militia which is allied with Iran and Hizbullah in addition to destroying the centers of command and heavy weapons, slowing their military movements and protecting the legitimate government of Yemen.

He stressed that this goal was achieved and 'we are now moving on to the goal of the current phase which is continuing the protection of civilians in Yemen from the control of the Houthi militias and countering any aggressive moves from them in addition to working to enhance the flow of humanitarian aid and facilitate the work of international relief organizations. So, if the Houthis or their allies carry out any aggressive moves, there will be a response to that.'

Regarding a role by Iran in the political process in Yemen, he said, 'Iran is not a neighboring country of Yemen, and we see it as part of the problem rather than part of the solution. The financial, logistic, personnel or military equipment support they gave to Houthi was very serious and a destabilizing factor in Yemen and we believe that the Houthis could not have done what they did without this support.'

Concerning stimulating groups such as the Houthis and the ousted Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh to participate in the political process, Ambassador Adel Al-Jubeir said that sanctions were levied against Ali Abdullah Saleh by the international community and he played a destructive role in the political process in Yemen and a very negative role in the past years, stressing that he will not have a role in the future of Yemen.
*
--More
01:26 LOCAL TIME 22:26 GMT *


----------



## Azeri440

C130 said:


> firing a single mortar every 60 seconds at best
> 
> get a few 105s that can drop 10 rounds a minutes.



yep , who in their right mind would use a rope for a mortar.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> lol
> 
> Storm Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Saudi TSP: Tornado Upgrades, incl. Storm Shadow’s Stealth Strike
> 
> 
> ...





Ceylal said:


> wikipedia again..
> 
> See the post on the F15 sauds..that a Saudi moderator sympathiser closed..but the article is still there..
> *
> They have none of that...Wikipedia is not a source.*




Oh really great _genius_ ! 


*See all old links :*

*KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV

Saudi Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG | Page 74

KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV | Page 2*

...


----------



## munchkin

Azeri440 said:


> yep , who in their right mind would use a rope for a mortar.




I've seen rebels in eastern Ukraine do that.


----------



## Ceylal

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Oh really great _genius_ !
> 
> 
> *See all old links :*
> 
> *KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV
> 
> Saudi Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG | Page 74
> 
> KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV | Page 2*
> 
> ...















You can see the extensive use of the intelligent weaponry by the Sauds

A houthis TV commentator losing it after a Saudi military briefing ...
[video]


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

United said:


> View attachment 217407​



Till now almost 3000 civilians have been killed due to bombardments done by coalition ... 492 of them are children.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 217272
> View attachment 217275
> View attachment 217276
> 
> 
> You can see the extensive use of the intelligent weaponry by the Sauds
> 
> A houthis TV commentator losing it after a Saudi military briefing ...
> [video]


It's called intelligent myth .
A weapon is as intelligent as the guy who is behind the trigger and we'll they are mostly in two category , Do not care or not intelligent


----------



## Aramagedon

*Humanitarian Crisis Conditions in Yemen*

Conditions were dire before Saudi terror-bombing began. Yemen is the region's poorest country.

Half the population is food insecure in normal times. Yemenis lack other essentials to life.

Political stability is impossible without addressing humanitarian issues responsibly.

Before Saudi aggression began, UN humanitarian coordinator for Yemen Ould Cheikh Ahmed said over 10 million Yemenis need food aid.

Half of them face acute food shortages. Millions of children face malnutrition. Tens of thousands may die.

Over a third of a million Yemenis were displaced before Saudi-led terror-bombing began.

Earlier humanitarian aid was woefully short of what's needed. Malnutrition alone was "extremely grave," said Ahmed.

Weeks before US planned and orchestrated/Saudi-led terror-bombing began, Oxfam's Grant Pritchard called Yemen's humanitarian situation a "forgotten crisis."

Over 60% of Yemenis need aid, he said - including food, clean water and medical care.

Now many more. In January, Oxfam warned of a growing "humanitarian crisis of extreme proportions."

Country director Grace Ommer said "(d)espite the challenges, we continue to deliver desperately needed aid to Yemenis…"

"But if the international community continues to stand by and watch while Yemen risks going from a fragile to a failed state, we will find it even harder to maintain this lifesaving support."

Doctors Without Borders (MSF) head of mission Marie-Elisabeth Ingress said before embassy closures were announced:

"There is a difficulty for many people to access healthcare, particularly when there are clashes, but also because many people live in extremely remote areas where there is no health provision for many miles."

"Not only does conflict cause more casualties, it also hinders access to care for patients not directly affected by the fighting."

Pre-Saudi-led aggression, OCHA said 16 million Yemenis needed aid - 8% more than in 2014.

UN partners sought three-fourths of a billion dollars to help. Hundreds of millions more aid is needed now - besides billions of dollars required to rebuild once conflict ends.

According to OCHA, "(t)he majority of targeted (Yemenis) live in areas where chronic underdevelopment and endemic poverty have potentially life-threatening consequences, leaving people in need of emergency assistance and protection support."

Children and the elderly are most affected. Current conditions are worse than ever.

Saudi terror-bombed hospitals, other medical facilities, civilian neighbors, refugee camps, power plants, food storage facilities and other nonmilitary sites made already dire conditions far worse.

An Aden resident spoke for others saying "power is out. People have no water. They have nothing."

Oxfam said blockade prevents imports of food, medical supplies and fuel from arriving.

"Yemen relies on imports to meet more than 80 per cent of national food consumption, with 90 per cent of staple food items, such as wheat, and all rice imported," it said.

Country director Grace Ommer condemned Saudi terror-bombing its Saada province food storage facilities, saying:

"This is an absolute outrage particularly when one considers that we have shared detailed information with the coalition on the locations of our offices and storage facilities."

"The contents of the warehouse had no military value. It only contained humanitarian supplies associated with our previous work in Saada, bringing clean water to thousands of households."

In March, UNICEF's Julien Harneis warned of a "major humanitarian crisis" without immediate efforts to provide substantial aid.

Saudi-led terror-bombing created catastrophic conditions for millions of Yemenis so far unaddressed.

Western leaders support US-orchestrated/Saudi-led naked aggression. They've done virtually nothing to help beleaguered Yemenis.

Saudi-led terror war continues. King Salman ordered elite National Guard forces to participate in the next phase of conflict.

Houthis claim they captured Saudi and Israeli spies. Saying they "intended to carry out military operations in Yemen after taking control of several airports and military bases."

Saudi's interior ministry said security was increased at oil facilities and shopping centers based on claimed possible terror threats.

Maybe Riyadh plans a false flag attack as pretext to resume terror-bombing.

Thousands more Yemenis may die before conflict ends. An entire nation is being raped.

It's being systematically ravaged and destroyed on orders from Washington.

-----------------------------------------

*US/Saudi Blockade Prevents Vital Humanitarian Aid from Reaching Yemen*

_US/Saudi imposed air and sea blockade prevents vital humanitarian aid in amounts needed from reaching desperate Yemenis – including food, clean water, medical supplies and other essentials to life._

Reuters reported desperately needed vital aid is being blocked. Saudis continue “holding up food deliveries by sea” and air.

ICRC spokeswoman Marie Claire Feghali said things “were difficult enough before, but now there are just no words for how bad (they’ve) gotten.”

“It’s a catastrophe, a humanitarian catastrophe” – worsening daily.

Yemeni Human Rights Minister Izzedine al-Asbahi explained:

“The war and its results have turned Yemen back 100 years, due to the destruction of infrastructure…especially in the provinces of Aden, Dhalea and Taiz.”

Power shortages threaten to cut off telecommunications in days. The World Food Program said lack of fuel prevents delivering food and other vital supplies – what little is available.

Hospitals can’t operate properly to treat patients and save lives. Since April 21, Saudi warships blocked a commercial oil tanker from reaching Yemen. Other vessels carrying humanitarian aid are prevented from reaching Yemeni ports.

A Sanaa resident said “(t)he place is devastated. There are no roads, water (or) electricity. Nobody’s left but thieves.”

Everything is in short supply or unavailable. The UN said Saudis are blocking ships carrying food, fuel and other vital supplies.

Iranian Revolutionary Guards commander Genera Mohammad Ali Jafari compared Saudi aggression to Israeli ruthlessness.

On Monday, 47 humanitarian aid agencies called on all parties to end conflict and violence.

War imposed conditions “prevent humanitarian organizations from delivering life-saving assistance,” they said.

“(I)nternational humanitarian and human rights laws must be upheld by all parties at all times,” they stressed.

A humanitarian catastrophe is happening in real time – worsening daily, threatening the lives and welfare of millions of Yemenis.

Saudi warplanes and ships block vital humanitarian aid from reaching Yemen. Small amounts only are arriving. Far more is needed. Deliveries authorized by Washington and Riyadh alone are getting in.

Iranian international affairs advisor Ali Akbar Velayati cited international law saying “(n)o other country, under any name, is allowed to interfere in the internal affairs of other independent countries. Therefore, Yemen’s airspace (and coastal waters) belong to itself.”

Iran sent multiple humanitarian aid shipments to Yemen. Some got through. Others were blocked illegally.

Iran Red Crescent Society (IRCS) international and humanitarian affairs deputy director Shahabeddin Mohammadi Araqi called conditions in Yemen “critical.”

Riyadh “prevent(s) the dispatch of aid to Yemen,” he said.

Recently replaced UN special advisor on Yemen Jamal Benomar briefed Security Council members on crisis conditions.

He warned that (US/Saudi imposed) blockade “restrict(s) the flow of much needed commercial goods and humanitarian assistance to Yemen, including food, fuel and medical supplies amongst others.”

He highlighted “the specter of food insecurity… (He said it) widened to threaten more than 12 million Yemenis” – a conservative estimate.

He stressed peace and stability can only be restored through diplomatic negotiations – “free from interference and coercion from outside forces.”

Overnight, Saudi warplanes continued terror-bombing residential areas and civilian infrastructure.

Scores were killed or wounded. Iran’s Fars News estimates over 3,000 civilians killed – “mostly women and children,” it said.

Official estimates are woefully conservative – downplaying the horrific civilian carnage and human suffering.

Yemen’s Freedom House Foundation (FHF) estimates over 3,500 killed through Monday - nearly 6,200 others wounded, many maimed for life.


----------



## United

raptor22 said:


> Till now almost 3000 civilians have been killed due to bombardments done by coalition ... 492 of them are children.





> The death toll from Syria's civil war has risen to more than *191,300 people*, the United Nations has said. The figures for March 2011 to April 2014 are the first to issued by the UN's human rights office since July 2013, when it documented more than *100,000* killed.Aug 22, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

a saudi soldier was killed on monday during border clashes Official says Saudi soldier killed by Yemen rebels on border - Israel News, Ynetnews
houthis still gaining ground


----------



## The SiLent crY

azzo said:


> The only modern weapon you have is Adobe photoshop 2007



that's been more effective than Saudi's super modern weapons !


----------



## azzo

The SiLent crY said:


> that's been more effective than Saudi's super modern weapons !


When you can launch and coordinate an offensive which has the same magnitude as KSA's then get back to me. No Jets, AWACS, modern equipment. No Allies, no global influence. 
Weak. Just stick with propaganda.


----------



## The SiLent crY

azzo said:


> When you can launch and coordinate an offensive which has the same magnitude as KSA's then get back to me. No Jets, AWACS, modern equipment. No Allies, no global influence.
> Weak. Just stick with propaganda.



Not only Saudis but all the pilots all over the world should come to learn how to launch such operation :

H3 airstrike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

The SiLent crY said:


> Not only Saudis but all the pilots all over the world should come to learn how to launch such operation :
> 
> H3 airstrike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ROFL, most retarded and tangential replay ever.

If you want to go back in history, then why stop at 1981?

You should learn from this:

Battle of al-Qādisiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The SiLent crY

azzo said:


> ROFL, most retarded and tangential replay ever.
> 
> If you want to go back in history, then why stop at 1981?
> 
> You should learn from this:
> 
> Battle of al-Qādisiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



oh God , 

I give up dude . 

Have fun .


----------



## azzo

The SiLent crY said:


> oh God ,
> 
> *I give up* dude .
> 
> Have fun .



Not surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

MoshteAhani said:


> Good news. May he rot in hell.



on average 2 saudi "soldiers" are killed per week on cross border clashes. Houthis always come on top. Houthis and army are busy expanding territory. If they wanted to, they would overwhelm the Saudi border easily but no need as of yet since saudis dare not send ground troops.

Yemen rebels and allies advance in southern city of Aden | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592769049936945152
desperate royals sending their religious minions trying to undermine Pakistan's politics.


----------



## Sinnerman108

beast89 said:


> on average 2 saudi "soldiers" are killed per week on cross border clashes. Houthis always come on top. Houthis and army are busy expanding territory. If they wanted to, they would overwhelm the Saudi border easily but no need as of yet since saudis dare not send ground troops.
> 
> Yemen rebels and allies advance in southern city of Aden | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592769049936945152
> desperate royals sending their religious minions trying to undermine Pakistan's politics.



Haj is not far away.

Write my word, before Haj there will be enough force on the border.
The saudis will NEVER EVER let this run long enough.
It must all finish by Haj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

United said:


> as




Thx for your info, but:
Tragic events in Syria can not justify the number of civilians in Yemen.
Saudi and its allies such as Turkey and Qatar + USA, israel and Russia are heavily involved in Syria too.
Terrorists groups from around the world are killing people and responsible for many of these casualties in Syria.




azzo said:


> The only modern weapon you have is Adobe photoshop 2007



I am still waiting for the sources from DOD.




azzo said:


> ROFL, most retarded and tangential replay ever.
> 
> If you want to go back in history, then why stop at 1981?
> 
> You should learn from this:
> 
> Battle of al-Qādisiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Saddam loved this battle too, and he is in the hell right now ... In Yemen Arabs are being slaughtered by Arabs and you are bragging about your equipments that are being used in such a manner to humiliate a Persian?


----------



## beast89

saudis training yemeni fighters. They are doing what ever they can to stay away from ground invasion.

Exclusive: Saudi Arabia trains Yemeni tribal fighters in war against Houthis - sources | Reuters

airbase falls into houthi and army hands. 

Yemen air force falls into grip of Houthis - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

beast89 said:


> saudis training yemeni fighters. They are doing what ever they can to stay away from ground invasion.
> 
> Exclusive: Saudi Arabia trains Yemeni tribal fighters in war against Houthis - sources | Reuters
> 
> airbase falls into houthi and army hands.
> 
> Yemen air force falls into grip of Houthis - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



Saudis 'training' others? HAA!! They can't even hold a rifle themselves. Trust fund babies. It's like an actor trying to teach singing to a mute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Saudis 'training' others? HAA!! They can't even hold a rifle themselves. Trust fund babies. It's like an actor trying to teach singing to a mute.


Why muffin? Is that because they don't issue daily threats and warnings? Or is it not shouting and weeping and self-flogging? All they did was proving their professionalism on ground and and acting more than talking. Just yesterday was the most recent humiliation to Iran and it's people. It's 3rd jet was barred from landing in Yemen. Your humiliated country will not be able to do that unless it begs for it and gets it's jets inspected in the KSA.


----------



## United

raptor22 said:


> Thx for your info, but:
> Tragic events in Syria can not justify the number of civilians in Yemen.
> Saudi and its allies such as Turkey and Qatar + USA, israel and Russia are heavily involved in Syria too.
> Terrorists groups from around the world are killing people and responsible for many of these casualties in Syria.



Those tragic events in Syria has divided M.E into 2 groups and reason for all the deaths and formation of sect groups.

only if Iranians would have acted more maturely in syria and not blindly support assads terrorist actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just yesterday was the most recent humiliation to Iran and it's people. It's 3rd jet was barred from landing in Yemen. Your humiliated country will not be able to do that unless it begs for it and gets it's jets inspected in the KSA.



What a humiliation!

We fly in Yemen's air space for an hour from Oman border to Sana'a without giving a shit about your 'no fly zone', while Saudi pilot is literally begging the Iranian pilot to land in Saudi Arabia, he doesn't listen and Saudis desperately bomb the shit out of Sana'a airport runway, destroying a civilian airliner on the ground. But who am I talking to? Someone who makes 'achievements' even out of humiliations. If you knew what a no fly zone means, you'd know that it's Saudis that are humiliated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

United said:


> Those tragic events in Syria has divided M.E into 2 groups and reason for all the deaths and formation of sect groups.
> 
> only if Iranians would have acted more maturely in syria and not blindly support assads terrorist actions.



These things can be fixed in two seconds. It just takes top level agreements. Do you really think those brainwashed wahabi cannon fodders can do anything without support? For 1 day even? Iran and Saudi will agree on non-agression. Just a matter of time.


----------



## United

IR-TR said:


> These things can be fixed in two seconds. It just takes top level agreements. Do you really think those brainwashed wahabi cannon fodders can do anything without support? For 1 day even? Iran and Saudi will agree on non-agression. Just a matter of time. Sending extremist islamists around the middle east won't happen for long. Soon the US with the help of Iran will pick them off and send them to their 72 gay mail order brides in heaven.



two seconds bullshit..........but still a better story than "Qaher 313 stealth fighter"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

my request to Arab and Persian posters to stay classy and civil in your posts and your reporting

avoid using racist and abusive slurs
I see some extremely offensive use of language even in the reporting text. I may or may not take action against the reported post BUT rest assured I will take action against the use of such foul language as per the forum rules



Serpentine said:


> What a humiliation!
> 
> We fly in Yemen's air space for an hour from Oman border to Sana'a without giving a shit about your 'no fly zone',* while Saudi pilot is literally begging the Iranian pilot* to land in Saudi Arabia,.


that is nice of that Saudi pilot. if he had the attitude of some posters here then he would have used deadly force.

honestly this dare game between Saudi jets and Iranian civilian planes send chills though me. it must stop now before a tragedy hits us. I wont like an Iranian plane being shot down and once its done the GCC will say they shot down an Iranian plane carrying weapons for Houthis, Iranians will say they were humanitarian supplies. and the world will just listen to whoever shouts the loudest and move on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

BEIRUT - Saudi Arabia has announced the end to its campaign in Yemen, but nevertheless air attacks against Ansar Allah and former President Saleh-allied components of the Yemeni army still continue -- albeit on a lesser scale.* A Saudi newspaper (without any trace of irony) has announced "mission accomplished." So what is afoot, here*?

*We do not know the full story, but already it is plain that a major diplomatic effort has induced Saudi Arabia to cut its immediate losses in Yemen. These immediate losses include the images of civilian bomb casualties widely broadcast in the region and the erosion of any residual support for former President Hadi in Yemen, the failure to put together the much-touted Sunni intervention force and the glaring evidence that while Saudi Arabia may have had an objective (restoration to power of the former President), it had no plan for accomplishing it.

As a consequence, Saudi Arabia has found itself isolated. While Iran, Oman and Russia have been busy working on a political initiative (while also seeking to restrain Ansar Allah on the ground), the U.S. has been quietly discouraging the Saudis from continuing the Saudi aerial campaign. The campaign has had little impact on the Ansar Allah-Saleh military effectiveness but has made life hell for most urban Yemenis, with estimates of 1,000+ dead and thousands more injured.*

*The U.S. military was deeply skeptical about the Saudi air bombardment from the outset and lent targeting support mostly to reduce collateral damage caused by erratic bombing.* U.S. military commanders were more than just doubtful of the merits of a land invasion; on the contrary, they (rightly) viewed Yemen as a muddy quagmire, into which Saudi Arabia was risking to plunge its boots.

One may ask why then, did the U.S. lend Saudi Arabia and its coalition its public support?* It seems to have been a decision essentially to "balance" the progress in the nuclear negotiations with Iran, by somehow giving "reassurance" to Sunni allies, rather than being a decision taken with wider strategic consequences in mind.* Yemen is largely reported in western commentaries and policy circles as simply a proxy war (which it is not) that risks exploding sectarian tensions if not contained (which is right), but that beyond this, it has little strategic import.

So how did the bombing end? President Putin spoke by telephone with King Salman. There is no public hint as to the call's content but it seems likely that the Russian President -- in tandem with senior Washington officials -- firmly advised the King to end the aerial war and to seek a political solution. Perhaps Putin was able to capitalize on the Russian non-veto of the very one-sided U.N. Security Council resolution on Yemen, to add suasion to his message. In any event, Russia is again acting to help America pull its Middle Eastern chestnuts from the fire, and there can be no doubt that Moscow was acting in close co-ordination with Tehran (who leaked the ceasefire prospect hours in advance of its formal declaration). In short, Riyadh was finding little real support for its action -- beyond a very few regional actors -- despite its public statements.

*In short, Yemen portends a major humiliation for Saudi Arabia. Its bold ambition to assemble a new coalition Sunni army that would confront Iranian influence across the region has stumbled badly. It suffered early and unexpected defections by Pakistan and Turkey, and a distinct lack of enthusiasm on the part of Egypt *(which demanded a huge fee in order to participate), Iraq (whose PM criticized the venture roundly) and Jordan. Worse, Saudis more recently have come to suspect UAE Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed of conspiring with Ali Saleh behind their backs to fix a political solution in the Saleh interest. (Recall that bin Zayed reportedly conspired with Tuwaijri, King Abdullah's closest aide, to have King Salman passed over in the succession to the throne).

More significantly, the kingdom still, in this new phase, seems to lack any effective plan on how to achieve its objectives, set out with such inflated rhetoric.

With Saudi Arabia Faltering in Yemen, Power in the Region Has Begun To Swing East | Alastair Crooke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> What a humiliation!
> 
> We fly in Yemen's air space for an hour from Oman border to Sana'a without giving a shit about your 'no fly zone', while Saudi pilot is literally begging the Iranian pilot to land in Saudi Arabia, he doesn't listen and Saudis desperately bomb the shit out of Sana'a airport runway, destroying a civilian airliner on the ground. But who am I talking to? Someone who makes 'achievements' even out of humiliations. If you knew what a no fly zone means, you'd know that it's Saudis that are humiliated.


OMG, even that crystal clear humiliation has been turned to a victory. Even Iranians' comments about this all over internet was "Really humiliating".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> What a humiliation!
> 
> We fly in Yemen's air space for an hour from Oman border to Sana'a without giving a shit about your 'no fly zone', while Saudi pilot is literally begging the Iranian pilot to land in Saudi Arabia, he doesn't listen and Saudis desperately bomb the shit out of Sana'a airport runway, destroying a civilian airliner on the ground. But who am I talking to? Someone who makes 'achievements' even out of humiliations. If you knew what a no fly zone means, you'd know that it's Saudis that are humiliated.



would u have liked this? 







dont take this kindness of RSAF lightly..........they can be very deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Iran simply sent a suicidal pilot in that plane, it may well be real aid.

-Iranian aid plane land without coalition approval, Iran publicize this as a "win," where they landed in spite of the coalition. Raising the morale of the Arab Shiites, especially the Houthis (who had been slamming Iran for not helping them)and also giving the Shiite media something to use as a diversion from the loses in Syria.

-Iranian plane get bombed, then discovered to be a real aid plane, Shiite media go into a frenzy about the Saudi's inhumane war, and publicize this incident in Yemen and everywhere else, changing public opinions around the world, and garnering sympathy for the Houthis, which may lead to stopping the war in their minds.

Saudi solution? bomb the runaway and force Iranian plane to go back where it came from and make Iran, yet again. the laugh stock of the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> would u have liked this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont take this kindness of RSAF lightly..........they can be very deadly.



RSAF is very strong indeed.... in killing women and children and bombing refugee camps and stadiums in Yemen.


BLACKEAGLE said:


> OMG, even that crystal clear humiliation has been turned to a victory. Even Iranians' comments about this all over internet was "Really humiliating".



Oh, the last thing I needed was someone like you telling me what Iranians are saying. I've been reading what they are saying, they are cheering for the pilot for not giving a shit about what Saudi pilot was saying and also not giving a shit about the so called 'no fly zone'. First you should learn the basics of a no fly zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> RSAF is very strong indeed.... in *killing women and children and bombing refugee camps* and stadiums in Yemen.


If that's to you the measure for strength, then we're not as strong as Iran/Hezbollah/Syrian regime. 

This shit is really funny, the guys who killed +250,000 Syrians lecture other countries about killing innocent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Irfan Baloch said:


> that is nice of that Saudi pilot. if he had the attitude of some posters here then he would have used *deadly force*.
> 
> honestly this dare game between Saudi jets and Iranian civilian planes send chills though me. it must stop now before a tragedy hits us. I wont like an Iranian plane being shot down and once its done the GCC will say they shot down an Iranian plane carrying weapons for Houthis, Iranians will say they were humanitarian supplies. and the world will just listen to whoever shouts the loudest and move on



deadly force ?

If Saudis are worried about Iran supplying Houthis under cover of medical aid then they should let other countries in the world to send it but the fact is that , the savage Wahhabi league is against reaching humanitarian supplies to Yemeni people otherwise all their plans in putting Yemenis under pressure will fail .

I believe that , Iran should send humanitarian supplies through sea and air to see which father fucking Arab state have the balls to attack it .


----------



## IR-TR

United said:


> two seconds bullshit..........but still a better story than "Qaher 313 stealth fighter"



With a little push and nudge by the US, and some ability to compromise, Iran and Saudi could be on normal terms. At least not hostile any more.


----------



## beast89

another saudi soldier killed by houthis which makes it 12 now Saudi ministry is lying and saying 11

Saudi border guard killed on Yemen frontier: SPA - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why muffin? Is that because they don't issue daily threats and warnings? Or is it not shouting and weeping and self-flogging? All they did was proving their professionalism on ground and and acting more than talking. Just yesterday was the most recent humiliation to Iran and it's people. It's 3rd jet was barred from landing in Yemen. Your humiliated country will not be able to do that unless it begs for it and gets it's jets inspected in the KSA.


It was not humiliation but it was a consciousness to the world that how the Saudi regime is and how Iran is. It was a shame for Saudis. If Iran wants to wipe Riadh off the map it is very easy for Iran but it is still soon I guess.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

2800 said:


> It was not humiliation but it was a consciousness to the world that how the Saudi regime is and how Iran is. It was a shame for Saudis. If Iran wants to wipe Riadh off the map it is very easy for Iran but it is still soon I guess.


We know your capability to wipe off Saudi Arabia, Israel, USA... etc. Your officials made that clear several times. But Iran could have at least sent a couple of Qaher stealth fighters to protect the jet from Saudi harassment. The least you could have done to save your pride and dignity.



beast89 said:


> another saudi soldier killed by houthis which makes it 12 now Saudi ministry is lying and saying 11
> 
> Saudi border guard killed on Yemen frontier: SPA - Yahoo News



Do not get upset my friend, I hereby on behalf of Saudi Arabia double them, 24 killed, still 1 Saudi=100+ Huthi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We know your capability to wipe off Saudi Arabia, Israel, USA... etc. Your officials made that clear several times. But Iran could have at least sent a couple of Qaher stealth fighters to protect the jet from Saudi harassment. The least you could have done to save your pride and dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not get upset my friend, I hereby on behalf of Saudi Arabia double them, 24 killed, still 1 Saudi=100+ Huthi.



Bro the only thing that can cheer me up if your king sends in some jordanians to help out saudi bros, its only fair. You up for that?


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We know your capability to *wipe off Saudi Arabia*, Israel, USA... etc. Your officials made that clear several times. But Iran could have at least sent a couple of Qaher stealth fighters to protect the jet from Saudi harassment. The least you could have done to save your pride and dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not get upset my friend, I hereby on behalf of Saudi Arabia double them, 24 killed, still 1 Saudi=100+ Huthi.


It is soon yet.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Bro the only thing that can cheer me up if your king sends in some jordanians to help out saudi bros, its only fair. You up for that?


Why? Are Saudis in trouble or sth?
Saudis Show Their Military Might in Yemen Conflict - WSJ


----------



## Serpentine

Unconfirmed for now but very likely to be true: 3 Saudi soldiers killed along with a commander of the border post in Najran by Ansarullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

its confirmed 3 KSA soldiers killed but they killed a perfect 10 houthis saudi gov reports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

beast89 said:


> its confirmed 3 KSA soldiers killed but they killed a perfect 10 houthis saudi gov reports



Lol, like they have killed 3000 Houthis till now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We know your capability to wipe off Saudi Arabia, Israel, USA... etc. Your officials made that clear several times. But Iran could have at least sent a couple of Qaher stealth fighters to protect the jet from Saudi harassment. The least you could have done to save your pride and dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not get upset my friend, I hereby on behalf of Saudi Arabia double them, 24 killed, still 1 Saudi=100+ Huthi.



Why do you hate Shia so much? Sure I get it if you're an arab racist who hates Iranians, but why Shia arabs also? Houthis are exactly the same race as Saudis. As a matter of fact, Arabs originated from current day Yemen. If anything, those damn secterian a holes should help their Yemeni brethren, regardless of religion. Wow, I believe in 5 imams and he believes in 12 and he believes in the shura. Big whoop. Idiot secterianism. The christians had this hundreds of years ago. Making us all monkeys who are half a millenium behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why? Are Saudis in trouble or sth?
> Saudis Show Their Military Might in Yemen Conflict - WSJ


wonder how much the WJS was paid to write such stupidities



beast89 said:


> its confirmed 3 KSA soldiers killed but they killed a perfect 10 houthis *saudi gov reports*



They can't even hit an elephant in a hallway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

beast89 said:


> another saudi soldier killed by houthis which makes it 12 now Saudi ministry is lying and saying 11
> 
> Saudi border guard killed on Yemen frontier: SPA - Yahoo News


Still less than Iranian border guards dying since Yemen war started, and they're not even in the war ROFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Is this to finalize the entry of ground? I am looking at it from a legal constitutional (the GCC constitution/legal framework and the individual constitutions of the GCC countries) point of view.


---------------------------------------------


April 29, 2015

* Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership *
'We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month,' says spokesman

Yemen's government will request membership in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), the country’s spokesman said on Wednesday.

“We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month that will prepare Yemen to be included in the GCC,” Rajeh Badi told Reuters by telephone from Qatar.

Al Houthi rebels’ tanks and sniper fire killed at least 12 civilians overnight in Yemen’s Aden as they advanced toward the centre of the city, residents said, and a Saudi-led coalition airdropped arms to anti Al Houthi fighters in the city of Taiz.

Local fighters backed by Arab coalition air strikes nationwide have been battling the Iran-allied Al Houthis for a month but on Wednesday the militants had taken several more streets in the port city.

Al Houthis took the capital Sana’a in September, demanding a more inclusive government, and swept south, rattling top world oil exporter Saudi Arabia and its allies, who fear what they see as expanding Iranian influence in the region.

Fighting was still raging in the Khor Maksar district of Aden, seen as the main bulwark against Al Houthis, early on Wednesday.

Residents and city officials said the group shelled government buildings and residential neighbourhoods controlled by their armed opponents, and dozens of families had fled. “The world, the coalition and the United Nations need to step in urgently to save our neighbourhood, which has truly become a disaster area after this indiscriminate shelling,” resident Ali Mohammad Yahya said.

Several Arab air strikes pounded Al Houthi positions in the city’s suburbs, residents said.

About 200 km to the north, Arab aircraft dropped weapons for tribal and Islamist militiamen fighting Al Houthis in the city of Taiz, where they have been battling the group with heavy artillery in city streets for days.

Talks with President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi collapsed in early April and he went into exile. Chaos then set in as the Iran-allied Al Houthi militiamen fought their way south, battling loyalist army units and regional tribes.

Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership | GulfNews.com


----------



## IR-TR

Al Bhatti said:


> Is this to finalize the entry of ground? I am looking at it from a legal constitutional (the GCC constitution/legal framework and the individual constitutions of the GCC countries) point of view.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> April 29, 2015
> 
> * Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership *
> 'We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month,' says spokesman
> 
> Yemen's government will request membership in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), the country’s spokesman said on Wednesday.
> 
> “We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month that will prepare Yemen to be included in the GCC,” Rajeh Badi told Reuters by telephone from Qatar.
> 
> Al Houthi rebels’ tanks and sniper fire killed at least 12 civilians overnight in Yemen’s Aden as they advanced toward the centre of the city, residents said, and a Saudi-led coalition airdropped arms to anti Al Houthi fighters in the city of Taiz.
> 
> Local fighters backed by Arab coalition air strikes nationwide have been battling the Iran-allied Al Houthis for a month but on Wednesday the militants had taken several more streets in the port city.
> 
> Al Houthis took the capital Sana’a in September, demanding a more inclusive government, and swept south, rattling top world oil exporter Saudi Arabia and its allies, who fear what they see as expanding Iranian influence in the region.
> 
> Fighting was still raging in the Khor Maksar district of Aden, seen as the main bulwark against Al Houthis, early on Wednesday.
> 
> Residents and city officials said the group shelled government buildings and residential neighbourhoods controlled by their armed opponents, and dozens of families had fled. “The world, the coalition and the United Nations need to step in urgently to save our neighbourhood, which has truly become a disaster area after this indiscriminate shelling,” resident Ali Mohammad Yahya said.
> 
> Several Arab air strikes pounded Al Houthi positions in the city’s suburbs, residents said.
> 
> About 200 km to the north, Arab aircraft dropped weapons for tribal and Islamist militiamen fighting Al Houthis in the city of Taiz, where they have been battling the group with heavy artillery in city streets for days.
> 
> Talks with President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi collapsed in early April and he went into exile. Chaos then set in as the Iran-allied Al Houthi militiamen fought their way south, battling loyalist army units and regional tribes.
> 
> Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership | GulfNews.com




Will Hadi request entrance on Facebook? Just kidding. But it'll only happen if Shia get the same rights as the rest. So at least to have the level of rights the Saudi shias have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

saudi drones just drop out of the sky for houthis







Saudi send clerics on a mission to undermine Pakistan and many can see through it

Frustrated by Pakistan's insistence on remaining neutral on the Saudi Arabian-led intervention in Yemen, the Gulf nation has looked to exert religious influence over its South Asian ally.

Shaikh Khalid Ghamidi, an Imam at Islam's holiest site, the Masjid al-Haram in Mecca, is to deliver a Friday sermon at Pakistan's largest mosque, a week after he rushed to Pakistan to lobby the support of Pakistani citizens in the Saudi battle against Yemen's Shia Houthi rebels.

Ghamidi's visit followed an earlier one by the religious affairs minister, Sheikh Saleh bin Abdul Aziz, immediately after Pakistan's parliament angered Arab allies by urging the government not to become involved in the Yemen conflict; which has been seen as some as proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran.

*Shaikh Ghamidi has exploited every opportunity to defend the Saudi invasion of Yemen, telling a conference organized by Pakistani religious parties that the Houthi rebels intended to attack Islam's holy cites of Mecca and Medina.*

Saudis turn to religion to bend Pakistan's Yemen policy Anadolu Agency

And stay out 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594187915057496065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majesty

beast89 said:


> saudi drones just drop out of the sky for houthis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi send clerics on a mission to undermine Pakistan and many can see through it
> 
> Frustrated by Pakistan's insistence on remaining neutral on the Saudi Arabian-led intervention in Yemen, the Gulf nation has looked to exert religious influence over its South Asian ally.
> 
> Shaikh Khalid Ghamidi, an Imam at Islam's holiest site, the Masjid al-Haram in Mecca, is to deliver a Friday sermon at Pakistan's largest mosque, a week after he rushed to Pakistan to lobby the support of Pakistani citizens in the Saudi battle against Yemen's Shia Houthi rebels.
> 
> Ghamidi's visit followed an earlier one by the religious affairs minister, Sheikh Saleh bin Abdul Aziz, immediately after Pakistan's parliament angered Arab allies by urging the government not to become involved in the Yemen conflict; which has been seen as some as proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran.
> 
> *Shaikh Ghamidi has exploited every opportunity to defend the Saudi invasion of Yemen, telling a conference organized by Pakistani religious parties that the Houthi rebels intended to attack Islam's holy cites of Mecca and Medina.*
> 
> Saudis turn to religion to bend Pakistan's Yemen policy Anadolu Agency
> 
> And stay out
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594187915057496065



How fast you turn that in your propaganda machine. The drone did an emergency landing in the Saudi border, located by Saudi people. Here are some other photos.










You want to score some point for your propaganda machine kid? Go play away, we will keep on slaughtering the Houthis till they vanish.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mingle

beast89 said:


> saudi drones just drop out of the sky for houthis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi send clerics on a mission to undermine Pakistan and many can see through it
> 
> Frustrated by Pakistan's insistence on remaining neutral on the Saudi Arabian-led intervention in Yemen, the Gulf nation has looked to exert religious influence over its South Asian ally.
> 
> Shaikh Khalid Ghamidi, an Imam at Islam's holiest site, the Masjid al-Haram in Mecca, is to deliver a Friday sermon at Pakistan's largest mosque, a week after he rushed to Pakistan to lobby the support of Pakistani citizens in the Saudi battle against Yemen's Shia Houthi rebels.
> 
> Ghamidi's visit followed an earlier one by the religious affairs minister, Sheikh Saleh bin Abdul Aziz, immediately after Pakistan's parliament angered Arab allies by urging the government not to become involved in the Yemen conflict; which has been seen as some as proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran.
> 
> *Shaikh Ghamidi has exploited every opportunity to defend the Saudi invasion of Yemen, telling a conference organized by Pakistani religious parties that the Houthi rebels intended to attack Islam's holy cites of Mecca and Medina.*
> 
> Saudis turn to religion to bend Pakistan's Yemen policy Anadolu Agency
> 
> And stay out
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594187915057496065


Who is she sadaf shaheen ?any xyz?


----------



## beast89

Majesty said:


> How fast you turn that in your propaganda machine. The drone did an emergency landing in the Saudi border, located by Saudi people. Here are some other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to score some point for your propaganda machine kid? Go play away, we will keep on slaughtering the Houthis till they vanish.



Firstly, If I wanted to post cheap propaganda i'd be posting Saudi soldier deaths before they are confirmed by your royals but I wait for confirmation. I know about saudi losses before you do. Many sources said it was houthis so I posted it. I didn't say it was shot down (its domesticity made I have little faith in it).

Furthermore its not my fault arab media is saying how great the war is going and how amazing the new prince is. Do you even know your royals killed up to 40 somalian migrants and no i didn't post that. Gulf media passed the operation a success yet hadi isn't back and houthis and army haven't lost territory or disarmed. Not my fault western starting to question what has been achieved so far. Nearing the end of the sixth week and no ground forces  saudis could at least send a small batch of special units at aden to help southern separatists but not even that.

Furthermore, I am more infuriated with saudis sending religious figures abruptly to undermine Pakistan's decision, which is picked up by journalists and individuals. What gives you the right are you some super progressive society which Pakistan can learn from? Next these figures will be advocating their views on women driving since they have no qualms about interfering in internal politics. There is lobbying and then there is some unethical s*** like this. The sheer arrogance like how you put Pakistan part of the coalition when it was not which led to a lot of confusion. You and other saudis who think this is ok you can put your views on forward but you do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Lol, like they have killed 3000 Houthis till now?


Actually yes, about 3000+ of them have been killed. Adding "lol" before or after will not change anything in facts.



beast89 said:


> Firstly, If I wanted to post cheap propaganda i'd be posting Saudi soldier deaths before they are confirmed by your royals but I wait for confirmation. I know about saudi losses before you do. Many sources said it was houthis so I posted it. I didn't say it was shot down (its domesticity made I have little faith in it).
> 
> Furthermore its not my fault arab media is saying how great the war is going and how amazing the new prince is. Do you even know your royals killed up to 40 somalian migrants and no i didn't post that. Gulf media passed the operation a success yet hadi isn't back and houthis and army haven't lost territory or disarmed. Not my fault western starting to question what has been achieved so far. Nearing the end of the sixth week and no ground forces  saudis could at least send a small batch of special units at aden to help southern separatists but not even that.
> 
> Furthermore, I am more infuriated with saudis sending religious figures abruptly to undermine Pakistan's decision, which is picked up by journalists and individuals. What gives you the right are you some super progressive society which Pakistan can learn from? Next these figures will be advocating their views on women driving since they have no qualms about interfering in internal politics. There is lobbying and then there is some unethical s*** like this. The sheer arrogance like how you put Pakistan part of the coalition when it was not which led to a lot of confusion. You and other saudis who think this is ok you can put your views on forward but you do not.


Somebody is so so pissed off right now, let's add some salt on the wound, shall we?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Al Bhatti said:


> Is this to finalize the entry of ground? I am looking at it from a legal constitutional (the GCC constitution/legal framework and the individual constitutions of the GCC countries) point of view.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> April 29, 2015
> 
> * Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership *
> 'We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month,' says spokesman
> 
> Yemen's government will request membership in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), the country’s spokesman said on Wednesday.
> 
> “We will present a plan in Saudi Arabia next month that will prepare Yemen to be included in the GCC,” Rajeh Badi told Reuters by telephone from Qatar.
> 
> Al Houthi rebels’ tanks and sniper fire killed at least 12 civilians overnight in Yemen’s Aden as they advanced toward the centre of the city, residents said, and a Saudi-led coalition airdropped arms to anti Al Houthi fighters in the city of Taiz.
> 
> Local fighters backed by Arab coalition air strikes nationwide have been battling the Iran-allied Al Houthis for a month but on Wednesday the militants had taken several more streets in the port city.
> 
> Al Houthis took the capital Sana’a in September, demanding a more inclusive government, and swept south, rattling top world oil exporter Saudi Arabia and its allies, who fear what they see as expanding Iranian influence in the region.
> 
> Fighting was still raging in the Khor Maksar district of Aden, seen as the main bulwark against Al Houthis, early on Wednesday.
> 
> Residents and city officials said the group shelled government buildings and residential neighbourhoods controlled by their armed opponents, and dozens of families had fled. “The world, the coalition and the United Nations need to step in urgently to save our neighbourhood, which has truly become a disaster area after this indiscriminate shelling,” resident Ali Mohammad Yahya said.
> 
> Several Arab air strikes pounded Al Houthi positions in the city’s suburbs, residents said.
> 
> About 200 km to the north, Arab aircraft dropped weapons for tribal and Islamist militiamen fighting Al Houthis in the city of Taiz, where they have been battling the group with heavy artillery in city streets for days.
> 
> Talks with President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi collapsed in early April and he went into exile. Chaos then set in as the Iran-allied Al Houthi militiamen fought their way south, battling loyalist army units and regional tribes.
> 
> Yemen to request Gulf Cooperation Council membership | GulfNews.com



Isn't there a visa free agreement for GCC members? What happens if Yemen joins and millions of Yemenis go to Dubai & Qatar & Bahrain?


----------



## -SINAN-

*'Limited' coalition force on ground in Aden: Yemeni official*

A "limited" number of Saudi-led ground troops deployed in Yemen's second city Aden on May 3 to support loyalist militia fighting rebels, a government official and a militia commander said as Saudi Arabia rules out launching any major ground operation.

"A limited coalition force entered Aden and another force is on its way" to the southern port city, AFP quoted the official, who requested anonymity, as saying. 

The Saudi-led coalition has been conducting an air war against the Huthi rebels and their allies since March 26 but this is the first reported ground deployment inside the country.

A leading member of the popular committees, a locally recruited militia loyal to exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, told AFP that the force "will start helping us in fighting the (Shiite) Huthis and (former president Ali Abdullah) Saleh's forces".

He said the troops will mainly back pro-Hadi fighters around the rebel-held international airport, which was the focus of renewed heavy fighting overnight.

Other militia commanders confirmed that a few dozen coalition soldiers, mostly Saudis and Emiratis of Yemeni origin, were on the ground in Aden. 

The coalition declared an end to its Operation Decisive Storm on April 21, saying the campaign would enter a new phase dubbed Renewal of Hope focused on political efforts, aid deliveries and "fighting terrorism".

Coalition spokesman Brigadier General Ahmed Assiri had said repeatedly during the first phase that a ground intervention was on the table if needed.

Brigadier General Ahmed Asseri told Reuters that the Saudi-led coalition has not started any major ground offensive there were no non-Yemeni forces fighting in Aden, but said the coalition would continue to assist local militias fighting the Houthis. He said he could not comment on whether the coalition had deployed any special forces to Aden.

'Limited' coalition force on ground in Aden: Yemeni official - MIDEAST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Southern Popular Resistance fighters gather on a road during fighting against Houthi fighters in Yemen's southern city of Aden on Sunday. May 3, 2015. The Saudi-led coalition battling rebels in Yemen denied reports that a major ground force had landed Sunday in Aden. (Reuters)
Coalition says no major ground force in Aden | Arab News
RIYADH: The Saudi-led coalition battling rebels in Yemen denied a major ground force had landed Sunday after reports of the deployment of troops in main southern city Aden.
“I can assure you that no (coalition) forces disembarked on the ground in Aden today,” coalition spokesman Brig. Gen. Ahmed Assiri told the Saudi Al-Ekhbariya news channel.
Speaking to the Doha-based Al-Jazeera news channel, he said that the coalition “cannot comment on future or ongoing operations” and that “all options are open.”
“The coalition leadership will not spare any effort to support the resistance and achieve positive results on the ground,” Assiri said.
Asked to comment on images of men wearing helmets and carrying sophisticated weapons in Aden, Assiri said: “It is not in the interest of the security of operations or the safety of those carrying them out to announce details.”
The Saudi-led coalition has been conducting an air war against the Houthi rebels and their allies since March 26 but Sunday saw the first reported ground deployment inside the country.
A government official in Aden as well as coalition-backed militiamen in the port city told AFP that a “limited” number of coalition ground troops had deployed in the city to support loyalist forces fighting rebels around the airport.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Does Any body have any news about these reports that KSA navy attacked Aden port and tried to capture the port some reports even claimed upto fifty ship and boat participated in the attack?


----------



## jammersat

JEskandari said:


> Does Any body have any news about these reports that KSA navy attacked Aden port and tried to capture the port some reports even claimed upto fifty ship and boat participated in the attack?


they are deploying commando units to scout for Pakistani and Egyptian soldiers


----------



## beast89

Finally the arab coalition have a winner poor Senegal is sending 2100 conscripts soldiers. Indicates how capable Saudi ground forces are. I guess Sisi said no then lol. I thought this was an arab only affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saho

City of Najran in Saudi border is attacked by Houthis?


----------



## Serpentine

Houthis/army have launched rockets on Najran in Saudi Arabia for the first time.


----------



## raptor22

Najran , Saudi Arabia​





















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

View attachment 218805

View attachment 218806

View attachment 218807

View attachment 218808

View attachment 218809
​[/QUOTE]


raptor22 said:


> Najran , Saudi Arabia​
> 
> View attachment 218805
> 
> View attachment 218806
> 
> View attachment 218807
> 
> View attachment 218808
> 
> View attachment 218809
> ​



Goood good good. Eye for an eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> View attachment 218805
> 
> View attachment 218806
> 
> View attachment 218807
> 
> View attachment 218808
> 
> View attachment 218809
> ​
> 
> Goood good good. Eye for an eye.


In our case, an eye is for 100 eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> In our case, an eye is for 100 eyes.



Yes, F-15's vs slipper Houthis. Nice score pal. Read all the articles on everybody calling this a pathetic failure.


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> Yes, F-15's vs slipper Houthis. Nice score pal. Read all the articles on everybody calling this a pathetic failure.


That's an Apache. Oh wait.. I forgot you're an Iranian, you wouldn't know what an Apache is if it hits you in the face. The newest plane you have is a 1950, second hand, stolen airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Welcome senegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 5, 2015 





King Hamad with the Bahraini air force personnel at Taif airport in Saudi Arabia after inspecting the forces participating in the coalition’s air strikes against Iran-backed Al Houthis in Yemen.

* Bahrain fully committed to supporting friends *
King Hamad pays visit to Bahraini forces in Saudi Arabia

Bahrain will always be a robust supporter of sisterly countries and will not hesitate to back them in the face of the challenges and threats to the Arab nation, King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa said.

The monarch was at Taif airport inspecting the Bahraini aerial forces participating in the Saudi-led coalition carrying out operations to restore the legitimate government in Yemen when he stressed Bahrain’s support.

“It gives us great pleasure to be among our armed forces in appreciation of their dedication to their duty to defend Arab dignity and their commitment to achieving security and peace in the region,” King Hamad said.

He lauded the wisdom of Saudi Arabia’s King Salman sound reading of the changes in the region and his wisdom in making the decision to launch Operation Storm of Resolve and Operation Restore Hope.

Both operations have reinforced common action to protect achievements and reinforce dignity and pride as Arabs in Yemen confronted challenges, he added.

Bahrain in March committed fighters to take part in the airstrikes launched in March against the Houthi followers.

In April, the kingdom welcomed he adoption by the Security Council of Resolution 2216 under Chapter VII of the Charter related to the situation in Yemen.

Bahrain described the adoption as a “critical and necessary step to restore security and stability to the Republic of Yemen and to preserve the unity and integrity of its territories.”

“Bahrain emphasises that the Security Council’s resolution reflects a wide international awareness about the seriousness of the security and humanitarian situation in Yemen,” a statement issued by the foreign ministry said. “It also embodies the agreement among the world nations on the need to address acts of violence and terrorism and to consolidate the pillars of legitimacy - President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi and his government.”

The Security Council voted 14 in favour of the resolution while Russia abstained.

Bahrain fully committed to supporting friends | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Houthis fire missles to saudi Najran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

2800 said:


> Houthis fire missles to saudi Najran:


And KSA strikes back.
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/News/middle-east/2015/05/03/


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> That's an Apache. Oh wait.. I forgot you're an Iranian, you wouldn't know what an Apache is if it hits you in the face. The newest plane you have is a 1950, second hand, stolen airplane.



I´m Dutch and we have about 30 apaches. Flown by actual pilots, and maintained by Dutch people, not US contractors getting 500.000 a year. You silly trust fund baby


----------



## Aramagedon

*Saudi airstrikes kill 21 Yemeni civilians*

Tue May 5, 2015 11:11PM




A doctor examines a bullet wound on the head of Farah Abdallah, a seven-year-old Yemeni refugee, at a hospital in Djibouti on May 5, 2015. (AFP photo)

*At least 21 civilians, including women and children, have been killed in Saudi airstrikes targeting a residential area in the capital of Sa’ada province in northwestern Yemen.*

Saudi forces fired at least 100 rockets on the city of Sa'ada in the early hours of Wednesday morning.

The assault followed earlier aerial bombing targeting the provinces of Sa'ada and Hajjah.

On Tuesday, the head of Ansarullah politburo, Saleh Ali al-Sammad, praised the Yemeni nation’s strong resistance in the face of the Al Saud regime’s ongoing military aggression, stressing that Yemenis will give a befitting response to Riyadh.

The top Ansarullah figure underlined that the military offensive, which is in its 42nd day, was launched after US and Saudi statesmen felt they were losing ground in the wake of political developments in the impoverished Arab state.

Saudi Arabia started its military aggression against Yemen on March 26 - without a UN mandate - in a bid to undermine the Houthi Ansarullah movement and to restore power to the country’s fugitive former president, Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, who is a staunch ally of Riyadh.

On May 1, the World Health Organization said over 1,240 people lost their lives and 5,044 others were injured in Yemen from March 19 to April 27. 

Hundreds of women and children are among the victims, according to the United Nations health agency.


May you bedouin Suadis rot in hell asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

if this is true then this is epic trolling. Houthis having fun with M198 saudi artillery (this doesn't belong to the yemen army)


----------



## beast89

Saudi soldier killed from mortar attack not sure from today or yesterday as photo of a dead soldier were up yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

IR-TR said:


> I LOVE it. But isn't this dangerous? I mean US intelligence, Saudi planes and Apaches? Aren't they sitting ducks?



Indeed but houthi and the local tribes do short incursions in to KSA, occupying isn't necessary like in 2009 taking over aden is though. US intelligence is geared more towards reducing civilian deaths and to show good faith to the royals with the nuke deal. I've read KSA are using more Apaches now as a response to increased houthi activity, their use has never made that big of an impact before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

beast89 said:


> Indeed but houthi and the local tribes do short incursions in to KSA, occupying isn't necessary like in 2009 taking over aden is though. US intelligence is geared more towards reducing civilian deaths and to show good faith to the royals with the nuke deal. I've read KSA are using more Apaches now as a response to increased houthi activity, their use has never made that big of an impact before.



I feel bad though for the entire region. I hope sooner or later cooler heads prevail and people will try to work it out. I mean on the top level between nations. And then we'll see less and less middle easterners dying and living in abject sh!tty poverty and violence.


----------



## beast89

IR-TR said:


> I feel bad though for the entire region. I hope sooner or later cooler heads prevail and people will try to work it out. I mean on the top level between nations. And then we'll see less and less middle easterners dying and living in abject sh!tty poverty and violence.



Now Senegal soldiers will be used as canon fodder unfortunately. This could have been avoided Former U.N. Envoy Says Yemen Political Deal was Close Before Saudi Airstrikes Began - WSJ

Aden is nearly under full houthi control Yemen's Houthis enter Aden's al-Tawahi district - Israel News, Ynetnews
Houthis are using saudi artillery on saudi territory  and now Jon Kerry is trying to step


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596018086068748288

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

beast89 said:


> Now Senegal soldiers will be used as canon fodder unfortunately. This could have been avoided Former U.N. Envoy Says Yemen Political Deal was Close Before Saudi Airstrikes Began - WSJ
> 
> Aden is nearly under full houthi control Yemen's Houthis enter Aden's al-Tawahi district - Israel News, Ynetnews
> Houthis are using saudi artillery on saudi territory  and now Jon Kerry is trying to step
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596018086068748288


always the same, in Lebanon nobody talked about peace till Advance Israeli soldiers get surrounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Houthi shells kill five in Saudi border town - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## OTTOMAN

LoveIcon said:


> Houthi shells kill five in Saudi border town - World - DAWN.COM


Time for Pakistan to join


----------



## beast89

OTTOMAN said:


> Time for Pakistan to join



I said it once and I'll say it again; you can pack your bags and fight for the al saud family. Pack your bags. It is easy to cheer for others to fight for your desires but hard to do it yourself.

Yemen appeals for ground forces as crisis deepens - Al Jazeera English

Operation decisive storm a success ? Yemen FM goes to UN begging for ground invasion 

Yemen appeals for ground forces as crisis deepens - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Houthis- 

-Cry on news channels that the Saudi super accurate guided bombs have killed civilians.

-Accuse Saudi Arabia of being sectarian and of killing Shias.

-Randomly shell the neighbourhoods of the Saudi Shia city of Najran killing dozen Saudi Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Frosty said:


> Houthis-
> 
> -Cry on news channels that the Saudi super accurate guided bombs have killed civilians.
> 
> -Accuse Saudi Arabia of being sectarian and of killing Shias.
> 
> -Randomly shell the neighbourhoods of the Saudi Shia city of Najran killing dozen Saudi Shias.



See, not everybody sees this in a sectarian way. Doing damage inside Saudi Arabia is the goal, regardless of being Shia or Sunni.


----------



## beast89

Houthis claim they shot down a saudi apache whilst saudis quickly stated it went down to mechanical failure and pilots are safe. Hopefully some pics of the helicopter are released


----------



## Frosty

IR-TR said:


> See, not everybody sees this in a sectarian way. Doing damage inside Saudi Arabia is the goal, regardless of being Shia or Sunni.



No more opposing the killing of civilians i see. What happened to the previous 200 pages of crying and accusing us of killing civilians?

*Doing damage inside saudi Arabia is the goal*. Yes indeed thank you for pointing this out. These Houthis have been randomly shelling their own Yemeni civilians so why should they care about ours.


----------



## IR-TR

Frosty said:


> No more opposing the killing of civilians i see. What happened to the previous 200 pages of crying and accusing us of killing civilians?
> 
> *Doing damage inside saudi Arabia is the goal*. Yes indeed thank you for pointing this out. These Houthis have been randomly shelling their own Yemeni civilians so why should they care about ours.



Your air force has been bombing Yemen for over a month. Non-stop. What do you expect from Yemenis to do?



beast89 said:


> Houthis claim they shot down a saudi apache whilst saudis quickly stated it went down to mechanical failure and pilots are safe. Hopefully some pics of the helicopter are released



Good, may they shoot them all down. Cowards.


----------



## ResurgentIran

saudi arabia has gotten itself involved in a quagmire. It started a war that it cant seem to finish.
Hence why they are pleading for soldiers from Pakistan etc, and latest news I read was that Senegal has sent over 2000 soldiers. Because the saudis dont know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Frosty said:


> No more opposing the killing of civilians i see. What happened to the previous 200 pages of crying and accusing us of killing civilians?
> 
> *Doing damage inside saudi Arabia is the goal*. Yes indeed thank you for pointing this out. These Houthis have been randomly shelling their own Yemeni civilians so why should they care about ours.


for 6 week you Guys bombed Yemeni Civilian day and night and Houthi tolerated 
your atrocities and never retaliated now that they fired back several mortar toward 
you, you cry blood and recall there is some groups called civilian ?

what a bunch of hypocrites , if you want they stop you yourself stop first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Huthis have just opened on themselves the gates of hell. Sadaa is in deep trouble now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huthis have just opened on themselves the gates of hell. Sadaa is in deep trouble now.



what happened?
and what are you going to do, that you are not already doing?


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huthis have just opened on themselves the gates of hell. Sadaa is in deep trouble now.


1000 children and women civilian MUSLIMS have been burned and killed, many pictures of them are available that here is not allowed to post. What the hell will happen more than this???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

ResurgentIran said:


> what happened?


After seeing they were not capable of fighting against Houthis, they decided that instead
they can fix their damaged ego buy bombing Yemeni civilians .


----------



## raptor22

Frosty said:


> No more opposing the killing of civilians i see. What happened to the previous 200 pages of crying and accusing us of killing civilians?



Yemenis being killed doesn't hurt .. Saudis being killed hurt?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> what happened?
> and what are you going to do, that you are not already doing?


You're going to see.



2800 said:


> 1000 children and women civilian MUSLIMS have been burned and killed, many pictures of them are available that here is not allowed to post. What the hell will happen more than this???


I've no desire to discuss your pathetic lies, hypocrisy and double standards. What I'm sure of is that we must do Islam and humanity a favor by wiping off Iranian stooges in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

King Salman performed the dance of war this night:






And Persians performed the self-flogging.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> King Salman performed the dance of war this night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Persians performed the self-flogging.



After 6 weeks of war their final strategy is dancing? what would be the next phase?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> After 6 weeks of war their final strategy is dancing? what would be the next phase?


From what I have observed from Iranians' logic (as ridiculous as it could be) is that if a war wasn't won in few days, it's a defeat. Now, tell me guys how long should a war take to decide it is a defeat or victory?


----------



## The SC

Nothing new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*List of wars involving Yemen*
List of wars involving Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shouldn't Yemenis find peace somehow?


----------



## OTTOMAN

BLACKEAGLE said:


> From what I have observed from Iranians' logic (as ridiculous as it could be) is that if a war wasn't won in few days, it's a defeat. Now, tell me guys how long should a war take to decide it is a defeat or victory?


Houthis can be routed to see, in maximum week´s time. Issue is that western and mulla media of Iran, is already falsifying the facts.... and you see followers of khumeni already crying foul on this forum.
Actually I´m very impressed with farsightedness of Saudis... instead of going in and making it more controversial, so far they seeked neutral forces, now i believe they have the right to strike back hard.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> You're going to see.
> 
> I've no desire to discuss your pathetic lies, hypocrisy and double standards. What I'm sure of is that we must do Islam and humanity a favor by wiping off Iranian stooges in the ME.



Start packing them home... after all they hate Arabs.


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> From what I have observed from Iranians' logic (as ridiculous as it could be) is that if a war wasn't won in few days, it's a defeat. Now, tell me guys how long should a war take to decide it is a defeat or victory?



Comparing two sides would say that it's clear that Saudis have got upper hand and superiority in naval and air forces viz a viz Houthis in a nutshell they don't enjoy such a forces ... ground forces hasn't been deployed yet by coalition to be compared which indicates Saudis' weakness .... most of coalitions' goals have failed so far .... Houthis control key areas ... coalition failed to push them back ... Hadi is in Riadh not in Sana ... Houthis are fighting with coalition & AQ simultaneously .... and Houthis disarmament has not happened ... ... Therefore after 6 weeks yeap it could be called a defeat.

You tell me one year is enough for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

raptor22 said:


> Saudis have got upper hand and superiority in naval and air forces viz a viz Houthis


Joke of century... why on the first place they vowed to bring Iran´s revolution to Saudi Arabia?
Indeed they are loosing:
Pro-government fighters make headway in Yemen′s Aden | News | DW.DE | 19.04.2015


----------



## beast89

OTTOMAN said:


> Joke of century... why on the first place they vowed to bring Iran´s revolution to Saudi Arabia?
> Indeed they are loosing:
> Pro-government fighters make headway in Yemen′s Aden | News | DW.DE | 19.04.2015



Mate, that's 2 and a half weeks old you aren't keeping up to date. Aden has nearly fallen to houthis and army. Thats the reason why the FM is begging the UN to intervene with ground troops. And Houthis are using Saudi artillery to shell KSA,  (you can't make this up) embarrassing the Saudi army.
Over 120 die in Yemen as Houthis take key Aden district| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

OTTOMAN said:


> Houthis can be routed to see, in maximum week´s time. Issue is that western and mulla media of Iran, is already falsifying the facts.... and you see followers of khumeni already crying foul on this forum.
> *Actually I´m very impressed with farsightedness of Saudis... instead of going in and making it more controversial,* *so far they seeked neutral forces*, now i believe they have the right to strike back hard.
> 
> Start packing them home... after all they hate Arabs.


Yes, their Senegalese general (Ahmed Al-Assiri) even invited neutral Senegalese forces, who probably will finish the houthis in maximum 2 weeks. This is a decisive and strategic decision.



Belew_Kelew said:


> Welcome senegal.


This will definitely mark the end of the houthis forever. I've never seen such a strategic decision/move in a conflict in middle-east, an army inviting soldiers from cameroon/senegal/congo to fight in mountains of Yemen against Houthis. A brilliant move by General Ahmed Al-Assiri


----------



## homar

The Saudi army is a joke. I don't know if you can even call it an army. They bribe 12 countries to join a coalition to wage war on the poorest Arab country. They purchase state of the art American and British weaponry. They receive training by the Americans and British on the use of that weaponry. They make shady deals with Israel. That's Israel, the same apartheid pseudo-state that has massacred many thousands of Arabs and made homeless and stateless millions more. All of this and they _still_ end up loosing to a small group of sandal-wearing Yemenis armed with AK-47s and knives.

Just imagine if they were to pick a fight with someone of their own size...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

homar said:


> The Saudi army is a joke. I don't know if you can even call it an army. They bribe 12 countries to join a coalition to wage war on the poorest Arab country. They purchase state of the art American and British weaponry. They receive training by the Americans and British on the use of that weaponry. They make shady deals with Israel. That's Israel, the same apartheid pseudo-state that has massacred many thousands of Arabs and made homeless and stateless millions more. All of this and they _still_ end up loosing to a small group of sandal-wearing Yemenis armed with AK-47s and knives.
> 
> Just imagine if they were to pick a fight with someone of their own size...



Baloochs have killed more IRGC forces than combined deaths on Saudi border ever thus making Baloochs more powerful than combined strength of Iranian navy+air force+army........ur logic.


----------



## homar

United said:


> Baloochs have killed more IRGC forces than combined deaths on Saudi border ever thus making Baloochs more powerful than combined strength of Iranian navy+air force+army........ur logic.



What are you talking about? Balochistan is not at war with Iran. Iran has not invaded Balochistan and no land has changed hand. To draw comparisons is ridiculous. I didn't even mention the numbers of those killed on either side, which is in any case irrelevant. All that really matters is the facts on the ground. Saudi and coalition forces have failed in all of their stated aims. They are fast loosing ground in Yemen with the Houthis almost in complete control of Aden. And now, incredibly, they are beginning to loose ground inside of Saudi Arabia itself, which has left them little option but to capitulate in a diplomatic solution. This is a embarrassing failure no matter how you look at it. You are just blinded by your nationalistic tendencies; which is as equally ridiculous considering how the British parliament invented your countries and your borders out of thin air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> Comparing two sides would say that it's clear that Saudis have got upper hand and superiority in naval and air forces viz a viz Houthis in a nutshell they don't enjoy such a forces ... ground forces hasn't been deployed yet by coalition to be compared which indicates Saudis' weakness .... most of coalitions' goals have failed so far .... Houthis control key areas ... coalition failed to push them back ... Hadi is in Riadh not in Sana ... Houthis are fighting with coalition & AQ simultaneously .... and Houthis disarmament has not happened ... ... Therefore after 6 weeks yeap it could be called a defeat.
> 
> You tell me one year is enough for you?


I don't blame you guys. You have to find imaginary achievements for yourselves in order to avoid the taste of humility and defeat in front of us. I'm okay with that as long as you taste it.


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't blame you guys. You have to find imaginary achievements for yourselves in order to avoid the taste of humility and defeat in front of us. I'm okay with that as long as you taste it.



An Iran of 80 million people has some 400 million Arabs running scared. Maybe that´s an achievment?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> An Iran of 80 million people has some 400 million Arabs running scared. Maybe that´s an achievment?


Scared? Maybe you really need to read history, since the invasion of Persia till this day to see who has been decisively defeating and humiliating who, and yet who is scared of who.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Scared? Maybe you really need to read history, since the invasion of Persia till this day to see who has been decisively defeating and humiliating who, and yet who is scared of who.



I have seen nothing from Arab armies except humiliating defeats in past century.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein and Badr-Bldeen Alhouthi grave was destroyed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

homar said:


> What are you talking about? Balochistan is not at war with Iran. Iran has not invaded Balochistan and no land has changed hand. To draw comparisons is ridiculous. I didn't even mention the numbers of those killed on either side, which is in any case irrelevant. All that really matters is the facts on the ground. Saudi and coalition forces have failed in all of their stated aims. They are fast loosing ground in Yemen with the Houthis almost in complete control of Aden. And now, incredibly, they are beginning to loose ground inside of Saudi Arabia itself, which has left them little option but to capitulate in a diplomatic solution. This is a embarrassing failure no matter how you look at it. You are just blinded by your nationalistic tendencies; which is as equally ridiculous considering how the British parliament invented your countries and your borders out of thin air.



*Rebels kill eight Iranian soldiers on Pakistani border*

Rebels kill eight Iranian soldiers on Pakistani border - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> what happened?
> and what are you going to do, that you are not already doing?





BLACKEAGLE said:


> You're going to see.
> .


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



what and where is that?


----------



## United




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Some villages are destroyed I see? this will create more hate.


IR-TR said:


> An Iran of 80 million people has some *400 million Arabs *running scared. Maybe that´s an achievment?


290 actually. also for example an "arab" from morocco will never risk his life for a saudi, except when he gets ordered by his king (who begs for some money in exchange). So it's purely business relation. Give cash, we will send soldiers>>> demoralized soldiers because they don't fight from their own will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Scared? Maybe you really need to read history, since the invasion of Persia till this day to see who has been decisively defeating and humiliating who, and yet who is scared of who.


Don't you runty Arabs want to forget your fakey 1400 years ago fake proud, while Iranian have defeated several nations during the 3000 years ago!? You can never erase your misery and humility while you have lived under rule of Ottaman empire for 600 years. And you can't erase your misery while Iranians showed you barefoots the real face of rage after martyrdom grandsons of prophet (pbuh). Plus 90% of your rulers are not chosen by your people but they are regimes that west has chosen. Here you can read your misery after martyrdom of prophet Muhammad (pbuh) grandsons. Do not forget our two first Empires after Abbasids were severely Shia, Buyid and Saffarian (alavi), also Fatimids were Shia in Egypt.


The Abbasid Revolution | History of Islam


BLACKEAGLE said:


> King Salman performed the dance of war this night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Persians performed the self-flogging.




It is his last dance. Just w8 and see what people of Khurasan will do with them even after 1400 years .



United said:


> *Rebels kill eight Iranian soldiers on Pakistani border*
> 
> Rebels kill eight Iranian soldiers on Pakistani border - World - DAWN.COM


RIP to my soldiers.

That is why we prefer India over you Suadi elf lovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahnameh

LOL man, these sand dwelling saudis are getting slaughtered by the Yemenis.

*Saudi Troops Suffer Major Losses near Yemen Border*
Saudi Troops Suffer Major Losses near Yemen Border | iAwakening


Here is a video of the downed apaches:
فيديو/ طائرة أباتشي سعودية أسقطها أبناء منطقة البقع بصعدة



United said:


> Baloochs have killed more IRGC forces than combined deaths on Saudi border ever thus making Baloochs more powerful than combined strength of Iranian navy+air force+army........ur logic.



Saudis are getting slaughetred dude, your problems is you're another saudi slave and buy too much into their propaganda. The saudis are obviously going to hide their real number of causalities. They are getting slaughtered like pigs. Comparing this situation to baloochi terrorists shows how desperate you slaves are. You're trying too hard to impress your arab masters. Baloochis do not fight the Iranian army, they kill Iranian border guards with cowardly bombings etc. The difference is, in the saudi case, it is the saudis whom are employing cowardly tactics and when they actually come face to face the Houthis, they get slaughtered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Some villages are destroyed I see? this will create more hate.
> 
> 290 actually. also for example an "arab" from morocco will never risk his life for a saudi, except when he gets ordered by his king (who begs for some money in exchange). So it's purely business relation. Give cash, we will send soldiers>>> demoralized soldiers because they don't fight from their own will.



Even cash couldn't 'sway' the Egyptians to send soldiers But hey, I hope a grand bargain can be reached. Sadly most GCC nations are action irrationally. A grand bargain outlining everybodies spheres of influence in the Middle East would be a great step toward peace, and indeed a great step to curb outside influence. Really, everybody should want peace in this region. 'We' have to live in this region, not some Washingtonians or Brusselites.


----------



## Shahnameh

More picts:

Hadi house in Aden is set on fire.Also queen Victoria statue is blown up by Houthis-YOU GOTTA LOVE THEM









Also another five sauds were killed yesterday in jizan:
مقتل 5 سعوديين من بينهم رجل وزوجته في قصف حوثي استهدف مدينة جازان | المركز الديمقراطى العربى

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Shahnameh said:


> LOL man, these sand dwelling saudis are getting slaughtered by the Yemenis.
> 
> *Saudi Troops Suffer Major Losses near Yemen Border*
> Saudi Troops Suffer Major Losses near Yemen Border | iAwakening
> 
> 
> Here is a video of the downed apaches:
> فيديو/ طائرة أباتشي سعودية أسقطها أبناء منطقة البقع بصعدة
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis are getting slaughetred dude, your problems is you're another saudi slave and buy too much into their propaganda. The saudis are obviously going to hide their real number of causalities. They are getting slaughtered like pigs. Comparing this situation to baloochi terrorists shows how desperate you slaves are. You're trying too hard to impress your arab masters. Baloochis do not fight the Iranian army, they kill Iranian border guards with cowardly bombings etc. The difference is, in the saudi case, it is the saudis whom are employing cowardly tactics and when they actually come face to face the Houthis, they get slaughtered.


hahaha less Saudis killed in a ((((WAR)))) that Iranian in a border skirmish. 

Also ROFl at your sources.


----------



## azzo

Shahnameh said:


> LMAO, the saudi foriegn minister is calling for peace talk roflmao:
> 
> This is after the Hothis entered saudi arabia Najran. This sauds are so pathetic and cowardly. The Houthis should not accept the cease fire and continue to kill more of these vermins sauds.
> 
> 
> 
> These sources are still better that the al arabiya twiter page you desert dewellers use a source.
> People can use their eyes and see the downed apache. Not everybody buys saudi propagnda like you slaves dude.


I never used Alarabya, only neutral sources. Which in turn you can't use because it's too depressing for you Shiites


----------



## Shahnameh

Government buildings in Aden had been taken by the Houthis:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

After 7 PM, everything in Sadaa is a target.


----------



## azzo

Shahnameh said:


> LMAO, the saudi foriegn minister is calling for peace talk roflmao:
> 
> This is after the Hothis entered saudi arabia Najran. This sauds are so pathetic and cowardly. The Houthis should not accept the cease fire and continue to kill more of these vermins sauds.
> 
> 
> 
> These sources are still better that the al arabiya twiter page you desert dewellers use a source.
> People can use their eyes and see the downed apache. Not everybody buys saudi propagnda like you slaves dude.
> 
> This subhumans saudi officer vermin called Saeed AlMansour was killed via mortar round hitting najran.


Killed by a Yemeni mortar. Not an Iranian one.


Unlike these:





Capt. *Homayoun HekmatiKIA*
*




Ebrahim Dalal KhoshKIA




Shot down over Persian Gulf by Saudi F-15s

Click to expand...



*



Shahnameh said:


> There is a reason subhuman sauds are suddenly begging for a peace a talk. It is not a coincidence this occurs after reports of Houthis in saudis arabia killing saudi vermins.
> 
> I don't need to use al arabiya sources like you, I posted actual video showing the downed apache but this is not enough for you people. The combination of saudi propaganda and camel urine consumption makes you people immune to facts.


What a retarded video, it just landed due to technical failure. The video only shows it there, no fire shots or explosions. ROFL the desperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

United said:


> *Rebels kill eight Iranian soldiers on Pakistani border*



Are you really comparing a terrorist attack to an invasion of a sovereign country? I already explained how it is absurd to make such comparisons. You could only draw comparisons if Iran had invaded Pakistan and was subsequently defeated. This has not happened and is not likely to happen, although an Iranian invasion of Baluchistan would have a greater legal legitimacy than the Saudi invasion of Yemen.

All you have done is attempt to validate your claim by posting a link to an article by a questionable news source. Nevertheless, I did not question your claim of the deaths of IRGC soldiers. I simply stated that it is irrelevant and the comparison is a ridiculous one to make. And regardless, I don't know why I am even talking about Iran. Iran is not fighting in the current Yemeni war. If you cannot recognise the total failure of the Saudi-led coalition thus far then you will not be convinced regardless of the evidence and logical argument presented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahnameh

azzo said:


> Killed by a Yemeni mortar. Not an Iranian one.
> 
> 
> Unlike these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. *Homayoun HekmatiKIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebrahim Dalal KhoshKIA
> 
> 
> 
> *




You're getting desperate now. This saudi shooting Iranian plane was another saudi propaganda. They were shot down by Americans. Anyway, here is the thing, saudi vermins are getting their behinds handed to them and the best you lot can do is post 30 year old pilot pictures killed by the US.

Houthis have entered you country and now you're begging for a peace talk. What a pathetic and cowardly bunch sauds are.


----------



## azzo

Shahnameh said:


> You're getting desperate now. This saudi shooting Iranian plane was another saudi propaganda. They were shot down by Americans. Anyway, here is the thing, saudi vermins are getting their behinds handed to them and the best you lot can do is post 30 year old pilot pictures killed by the US.
> 
> Houthis have entered you country and now you're begging for a peace talk. What a pathetic and cowardly bunch sauds are.


iranian_F_4_Phantom_LOSSES



It's not a peace talk, it's a 5 days true to give aid to civilians, which you don't care about according to UN reports in Syria and Iraq (neutral sources).

Now it's gone anyway. Your loved terrorists are getting exterminated.


----------



## azzo

Shahnameh said:


> Dude, postings random links does not change facts. Where is you evidence it wassaud who were behind the shooting? It was *obviously* an American act but as usual they tried to deny it. Americans also destroyed a frigate.
> 
> Anyways, no no, subhumans sauds are asking for "peace talks" , don't you understand what this mean? jeez man, I heard you people were dumb but to this extend? Don't try to hide your desperation dude. I am just sitting back enjoying daily news of saudi getting killed. It's like a refreshing drink to me.


Rofl, disregarding my source then following up with "Obviously". I knew you guys were stupid but not this stupid. I'm disappointed.  keep living in your dream land, and come back to me in 1 month and let's see how the situation in Syria/Yemen progressed. Where you invested Tens of billions of dollars.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After 7 PM, everything in Sadaa is a target.


Israeli style?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After 7 PM, everything in Sadaa is a target.



Then prepare to receive an international arrest warrant for your dictator monarchs to face war crime charges at the ICC. The US may have afforded Israel diplomatic immunity at the UN but I highly doubt that they will extend that privilege to the likes of your savage states.


----------



## United

homar said:


> Are you really comparing a terrorist attack to an invasion of a sovereign country? I already explained how it is absurd to make such comparisons. You could only draw comparisons if Iran had invaded Pakistan and was subsequently defeated. This has not happened and is not likely to happen, although an Iranian invasion of Baluchistan would have a greater legal legitimacy than the Saudi invasion of Yemen.
> 
> All you have done is attempt to validate your claim by posting a link to an article by a questionable news source. Nevertheless, I did not question your claim of the deaths of IRGC soldiers. I simply stated that it is irrelevant and the comparison is a ridiculous one to make. And regardless, I don't know why I am even talking about Iran. Iran is not fighting in the current Yemeni war. If you cannot recognise the total failure of the Saudi-led coalition thus far then you will not be convinced regardless of the evidence and logical argument presented.



Iranians have been dying all over middle east most of them getting killed on foreign soils just for there masters wish.

Saudi men have died defending there Country on there own soil...see the difference.

Border skirmishes big or small are same..........saudi has the balls to retaliate back only diff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

United said:


> Iranians have been dying all over middle east most of them getting killed on foreign soils just for there masters wish.
> 
> Saudi men have died defending there Country on there own soil...see the difference.
> 
> Border skirmishes big or small are same..........saudi has the balls to retaliate back only diff.



Sorry, I must have missed the moment where Houthis started the war by invading Saudi Arabia unprovoked. Oh wait... That's not what happened by any reasonable persons account. No, Saudi Arabia invaded Yemen to prop up the leader that they supported. The Saudis claim that Hadi was elected and remains the legitimate president of Yemen. They might have had a point if there had been more than one name on the ballot paper. Instead, the Yemeni people were given the choice of one man. I guess we shouldn't be surprised. It's not like Saudi Arabia is a bastion for democracy of legitimacy in the region.

And again. I fail to see how any of what you wrote is relevant. Iran is not fighting in the war in Yemen. This is a war between Yemen and Saudi Arabia. Perhaps the result would be more palatable for you if Iran was involved. Then, defeat would not be so embarrassing for you. Alas, that is not the case. The Saudi-led coalition are being defeated by the Houthis - and not for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't blame you guys. You have to find imaginary achievements for yourselves in order to avoid the taste of humility and defeat in front of us. I'm okay with that as long as you taste it.



Could you please tell me which part of my words are imaginary? I think it's you who live in an imaginary fantastical world fighting Iranians.... those who you bomb are Yemeni Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

homar said:


> Sorry, I must have missed the moment where Houthis started the war by invading Saudi Arabia unprovoked. Oh wait... That's not what happened by any reasonable persons account. No, Saudi Arabia invaded Yemen to prop up the leader that they supported. The Saudis claim that Hadi was elected and remains the legitimate president of Yemen. They might have had a point if there had been more than one name on the ballot paper. Instead, the Yemeni people were given the choice of one man. I guess we shouldn't be surprised. It's not like Saudi Arabia is a bastion for democracy of legitimacy in the region.



Change ur flag bro dont be shy of ur race....its ok to be Iranian.

*BREAKING: Saudi-led Coalition announces that ALL of Sada a "military target" starting at 7pm this evening local time Yemen *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homar

United said:


> Change ur flag bro dont be shy of ur race....its ok to be Iranian.



You think I'm Iranian? I'm sorry to disappoint you. And would it make any difference even if I was? Are you seriously implying that one's argument becomes invalidated or validated simply by virtue of race?

For your information, I would not be embarrassed to "admit" that I was of any race. Be that English, Iranian, Arab, Indian-subcontinent or any other race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

homar said:


> You think I'm Iranian? I'm sorry to disappoint you. And would it make any difference even if I was? Are you seriously implying that one's argument become invalidated or validated simply by virtue of race?
> 
> For your information, I would not be embarrassed to "admit" that I was of any race. Be that English, Iranian, Arab, Indian-subcontinent or any other race.



so u r a houthi? thats more disgraceful


----------



## homar

United said:


> so u r a houthi? thats more disgraceful



I've already dealt with this. You are now resorting to racism. I think that you better reevaluate your position because it is clear that you are not confident in your own argument. It's not the kind of thing that I would expect from a Pakistani. I don't want to waste my time any further by countering such degenerate statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After 7 PM, everything in Sadaa is a target.


I see you are proud.
If UN was not a useless slave organisation we were expecting another Norenberg.



United said:


> Change ur flag bro dont be shy of ur race....its ok to be Iranian.
> 
> *BREAKING: Saudi-led Coalition announces that ALL of Sada a "military target" starting at 7pm this evening local time Yemen *


What is exactly Expected from a Terrorists buthurt army.i expected nothing less .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shahnameh said:


> That is not a source dude but some random site. You have no evidence for you claims. They saudis are to incompetent now, nevermind 30 years ago to actually shoot down anything.
> Anyway, I will be here, don't worry, we'll see how many more saudis get slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> They learn from their masters, what do you expect?


you are wrong mister they are very much trained killers


----------



## OTTOMAN

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Israeli style?


Is it some sort of patent?

Iranian style is fire rockets on civilian population.


----------



## IR-TR

OTTOMAN said:


> Is it some sort of patent?
> 
> Iranian style is fire rockets on civilian population.



Huh? Where? When?


----------



## OTTOMAN

IR-TR said:


> Huh? Where? When?



All over Muslims states via its proxis.


----------



## Hussein

OTTOMAN said:


> All over Muslims states via its proxis.


like your proxys islamist groups in Syria you mean ? killing innocent people
or Erdogan sending criminals in a boat to Israel to help the Hamas retards ?
oh by the way let's forget you are the number one sponsor of terrorist Hamas ...
you put terrorist in a boat to Gaza ... and then you cry like baby that Israel killed them...
have some dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Hussein said:


> like your proxys islamist groups in Syria you mean ? killing innocent people
> or Erdogan sending criminals in a boat to Israel to help the Hamas retards ?
> oh by the way let's forget you are the number one sponsor of terrorist Hamas ...
> you put terrorist in a boat to Gaza ... and then you cry like baby that Israel killed them...
> have some dignity



Our proxies... ? firing rockets?
You must be sick or confused... Erdogan belong to Turkey and accusing him without evidence is not convincing.
Flotila is different topic and i don´t agree anyone aboard was terrorist or you have choice to prove your accusition.


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis have bombed Saada province nearly 200 times in past 4 hours. According to Saudis, every single person in Saada is now a legitimate target, a city of 800,000. Talk about terrorism and barbarism with support of western countries. These incompetent losers are too coward to launch a ground invasion, cowardly bombing civilians from the air.

I'd like to see one of those two faced hypocrites crying about Assad while defending Saudi terrorism in Yemen. As a country that inspired and created AlQaeda and ISIS, it's not surprising, neither U.S support for Saudi terrorism is surprising. They have still shut their mouth about Saudi role in 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596722632289964033 $50 billion army


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Saudis have bombed Saada province nearly 200 times in past 4 hours. According to Saudis, every single person in Saada is now a legitimate target, a city of 800,000. *Talk about terrorism and barbarism with support of western countries.* These incompetent losers are too coward to launch a ground invasion, cowardly bombing civilians from the air.
> 
> I'd like to see one of those two faced hypocrites crying about Assad while defending Saudi terrorism in Yemen. As a country that inspired and created AlQaeda and ISIS, it's not surprising, neither U.S support for Saudi terrorism is surprising. They have still shut their mouth about Saudi role in 9/11.


Yes yes of course, Muslim, Arab and Western countries are all terrorists. Only Iran and allies are angles and innocents.



beast89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596722632289964033


Since Saudis have failed and defeated, why are you so pissed off?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Since Saudis have failed and defeated, why are you so pissed off?



I'm not upset i'm laughing right now


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Saudis have bombed Saada province nearly 200 times in past 4 hours. According to Saudis, every single person in Saada is now a legitimate target, a city of 800,000. Talk about terrorism and barbarism with support of western countries. These incompetent losers are too coward to launch a ground invasion, cowardly bombing civilians from the air.
> 
> I'd like to see one of those two faced hypocrites crying about Assad while defending Saudi terrorism in Yemen. As a country that inspired and created AlQaeda and ISIS, it's not surprising, neither U.S support for Saudi terrorism is surprising. They have still shut their mouth about Saudi role in 9/11.



That should give you some aspiration about what it means to have a strong air power, and much more important, what it means to have a good international relationships that permit acquiring these bloody fighter jets. Instead of you posting pictures of the Iranian junk air force under the thread "The Iranian Army Day". Your Mullahs should have placed these junk into a military museum with a short thankful prayer to _Sahib Ezzaman_. Also, they should work on their international relationships to get some sensible power instead of their _Qaher_ and _Hamaseh _shameless propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

those five killed in najran were all soldiers what's what p**** the royals off.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> like your proxys islamist groups in Syria you mean ? killing innocent people
> or Erdogan sending criminals in a boat to Israel to help the Hamas retards ?
> oh by the way let's forget you are the number one sponsor of terrorist Hamas ...
> you put terrorist in a boat to Gaza ... and then you cry like baby that Israel killed them...
> have some dignity


Fist of all this guys isnt a Turk.
Secondly, Israel apologized and paid compensation to the families of victims on Gaza flotilla.
And thirdly, how delusioned one must be to forget that Iran is the biggest supporter of Hamas?

If you dont know what that is then better be quiet.








Gotta love how Iranians always act like saints, terrorist this terrorist that, even thought Iran is the biggest proven source of state sponsored terrorism.
Clean your own backyard first, all those terrorist in Syria and Iraq or anywhere else want a sunni version of Islamic republic of Iran.

Being hypocritical as far as hypocracy can go but talking about dignity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> That should give you some aspiration about what it means to have a strong air power, and much more important, what it means to have a good international relationships that permit acquiring these bloody fighter jets. Instead of you posting pictures of the Iranian junk air force under the thread "The Iranian Army Day". Your Mullahs should have placed these junk into a military museum with a short thankful prayer to _Sahib Ezzaman_. Also, they should work on their international relationships to get some sensible power instead of their _Qaher_ and _Hamaseh _shameless propaganda.



Strong air power?
It's understandable. Arab armies have been humiliated so much in past century alone that you consider bombing 800,000 defenseless civilians in a city as a strong air power. The funnier fact is that you try to take the higher moral position in Syria, shedding crocodile tears about civilians. If Saudi army wasn't coward, it would send in ground forces without begging and bribing other countries. It's not about airpower. You haven't reached even one single objective of this aggression, not even one. 

If it is about air power, then our 'junk air force' can kill 1 million defenseless Saudis in Riyadh in a night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Fist of all this guys isnt a Turk.
> Secondly, Israel apologized and paid compensation to the families of victims on Gaza flotilla.
> And thirdly, how delusioned one must be to forget that Iran is the biggest supporter of Hamas?
> 
> If you dont know what that is then better be quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Iranians always act like saints, terrorist this terrorist that, even thought Iran is the biggest proven source of state sponsored terrorism.
> Clean your own backyard first, all those terrorist in Syria and Iraq or anywhere else want a sunni version of Islamic republic of Iran.
> 
> Being hypocritical as far as hypocracy can go but talking about dignity...


i don't support Iranian regime and choice to support Hezbollah or Hamas a time ago
but people like you have such no sense of honesty that they play the little girl dignity when they support terrorism too
they were pro Hamas guys in the flotilla and they were not there to help Gaza they were there to make things worst and for a confrontation wit Israel. and then they cry like babies. no dignity.

Iran is not the biggest support of Hamas anymore. it is your country. 
and for the events for flotilla for your education:
Gaza flotilla raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saudi Arabia says 5-day cease-fire in Yemen to start Tuesday - LA Times
why Kerry was not enough honest and said saudis killed lot of civilians and created this catastrophe?
sad


----------



## The SiLent crY

Saudis are doing what their Israeli masters are good at .

Bombing civilians day and night because in their logic the enemy has no right to defend itself or retaliate .

Killing Yemenis only unites people and lead them to slaughter every single pro Saudi and Hadi force on the ground .

Unlike Saudi backed terrorists in Syria , Houthis are neither violent and aggressive nor seek seizing power and that's why even Sunnis are fighting alongside them .

Lebanese Shias paid the same price against Israel and their puppets in Lebanon in 80s and those sacrifices were enough to bring a nightmare for Israel forever .

Lets see how Saudis who are not comparable to Israel in any field can deal with a blood thirsty enemy on their doorstep .



Hussein said:


> i don't support Iranian regime and choice to support Hezbollah or Hamas a time ago
> but people like you have such no sense of honesty that they play the little girl dignity when they support terrorism too
> they were pro Hamas guys in the flotilla and they were not there to help Gaza they were there to make things worst and for a confrontation wit Israel. and then they cry like babies. no dignity.
> 
> Iran is not the biggest support of Hamas anymore. it is your country.
> and for the events for flotilla for your education:
> Gaza flotilla raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Saudi Arabia says 5-day cease-fire in Yemen to start Tuesday - LA Times
> why Kerry was not enough honest and said saudis killed lot of civilians and created this catastrophe?
> sad




Why are you against supporting Hezbollah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> Fist of all this guys isnt a Turk.
> Secondly, Israel apologized and paid compensation to the families of victims on Gaza flotilla.
> And thirdly, how delusioned one must be to forget that Iran is the biggest supporter of Hamas?
> 
> If you dont know what that is then better be quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Iranians always act like saints, terrorist this terrorist that, even thought Iran is the biggest proven source of state sponsored terrorism.
> Clean your own backyard first, all those terrorist in Syria and Iraq or anywhere else want a sunni version of Islamic republic of Iran.
> 
> Being hypocritical as far as hypocracy can go but talking about dignity...



Are you attacking Iran for supporting Hamas?

Look, here is Ayatollah Khamenei with Hamas Prime Minister...oh wait...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

I don't consider Hamas an out-and-out terrorist organization. The Palestinians are an occupied people. They are permitted to fight against occupying powers under international law. Israelis living in "Israel" are all occupiers. They are all living on Palestinian territory which they gained illegally. Naturally, one would prefer limited civilian casualties. However, one cannot compare a Palestinian civilian to an Israeli civilian simply by merit of the fact that one of those civilians is an occupier whilst the other is not. Do not conflate the victim with the oppressor.

During Algeria's war of independence from colonial France, in which over a million Algerians were murdered by the French occupiers, Ahmed Ben Bella, the leader of the Algerian revolutionary movement, was asked by western media why he was placing bombs in prams and leaving them to explode amongst the French troops. His response was that "_if the French would give us some of their helicopters and some of their aeroplanes then we will give them some of our baby carriages_". He would today undoubtedly be described as a terrorist. The Palestinians have a moral duty to defend their historic homeland against the colonial occupying force. They should use all means available to them in order to do this. If they had access to precise weaponry then they wouldn't use imprecise weaponry. It should be the duty of all Muslim countries to provide the Palestinians with precise weaponry so that they can defend themselves and not be subjected to a mass genocide.

I don't understand why Iranians and Arabs are arguing over who supports Hamas. Surely the Palestinian struggle is one issue that should unite you. If you have any moral dignity then you would support the Palestinians in their self-determination. It pains me greatly when I see the GCC monarchs, the Turkish government or the Azerbaijan military cooperating with Israel. I should also point out that past Iranian monarchs have also cooperated with Israel. There are few countries in the region that have not cooperated with Israel on some level in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> i don't support Iranian regime and choice to support Hezbollah or Hamas a time ago
> but people like you have such no sense of honesty that they play the little girl dignity when they support terrorism too
> they were pro Hamas guys in the flotilla and they were not there to help Gaza they were there to make things worst and for a confrontation wit Israel. and then they cry like babies. no dignity.


Name calling is pretty common among you guys i suppose, why do you think i support terrorism?



Hussein said:


> Iran is not the biggest support of Hamas anymore. it is your country.


Those Iranian Rockets were captured by Israel a year ago, stop the BS will you?



Hussein said:


> and for the events for flotilla for your education:
> Gaza flotilla raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I know probably better than you what happened there.



Hussein said:


> why Kerry was not enough honest and said saudis killed lot of civilians and created this catastrophe?
> sad


Why are you asking me this?


Madali said:


> Are you attacking Iran for supporting Hamas?
> 
> Look, here is Ayatollah Khamenei with Hamas Prime Minister...oh wait...



Im anwering hypocracy of some members and reminding whos the biggest supporter of Hamas.
Sry but if Iranians act like saints and even blame Turkey for Hamas terrorizm then i have to remind you that AKPs support is merely political while Iran sending tons of wepons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Name calling is pretty common among you guys i suppose, why do you think i support terrorism?


i was not speaking to you


xenon54 said:


> Those Iranian Rockets were captured by Israel a couple months ago, stop the BS will you?


Iran provided Hamas in the past it is clear. or Hezbollah did. But now, i mean now, the biggest support is not anymore Iran . 


xenon54 said:


> I know probably better than you what happened there.


sorry are you the same person sinan=xenon 
because when i speak to sinan you answer to me like i was speaking to you ... ???
and i know some israelis they have proof Erdogan prepared the event to make it bloody

but you know , i make a big difference between Turks and islamists Turks / pro Erdogan ones i mean



xenon54 said:


> Why are you asking me this?


you obviously quoted wrong. this has nothing to do with any question.
but i asked you just one question about what is for Turks "the best "solution that Turkey can be involved in 
for Syria ...
and you quote me like i asked you hundred questions



xenon54 said:


> No im anwering hypocracy of some members and reminding whos the biggest supporter of Hamas.
> Sry but if Iranians act like saints and even blame Turkey for Hamas terrorizm then i have to remind you that AKPs support is merely political while Iran sending tons of wepons.


that's what i said . some Iranians agree with the policy. i don't and i cannot do anything to avoid it . 
but i blame it . 
you don't want to blame your country for sponsoring bad groups . 
and you know people would easily make a difference between anti asad turks and pro erdogan policy pro islamist 

tc


----------



## xenon54 out

Hussein said:


> Iran provided Hamas in the past it is clear. or Hezbollah did. But now, i mean now, the biggest support is not anymore Iran .


Nothing much changed, Iran needs Hamas to attack Israel since it cant attack directly.



Hussein said:


> sorry are you the same person sinan=xenon
> because when i speak to sinan you answer to me like i was speaking to you ... ???


I have no clue what you are talking about...



Hussein said:


> and i know some israelis they have proof Erdogan prepared the event to make it bloody


I cant comment what the real goal behind flotilla was but what i know is that Israelis claimed they found wepons on Ship which later came out was a lie and they declared kitchen knives, which is pretty normal in a big ship, as such.
So Israelis can claim whatever they want.



Hussein said:


> you obviously quoted wrong. this has nothing to do with any question.
> but i asked you just one question about what is for Turks "the best "solution that Turkey can be involved in
> for Syria ...
> and you quote me like i asked you hundred questions


You asked this question in another thread and i answered, stop mixing topics it creates confusion.



Hussein said:


> that's what i said . some Iranians agree with the policy. i don't and i cannot do anything to avoid it .
> but i blame it .
> you don't want to blame your country for sponsoring bad groups .
> and you know people would easily make a difference between anti asad turks and pro erdogan policy pro islamist
> 
> tc


I many times said that i dont agree with our Goverments FP but i cant just let such BS comments as Turkey supporting isis, Turkey biggest supporter of Hamas etc because they are plain BS.

Turkey only supported FSA and Kurds in Iraq and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> I'm not upset i'm laughing right now


Laughing at your brothers in their worst times? I don't think so. Somebody is bluffing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Second Saudi Apache is reportedly downed and 2 pilots captured alive.





The news is yet to be officially confirmed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Second Saudi Apache is reportedly downed and 2 pilots captured alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is yet to be officially confirmed yet.



Did you see the video above? The tomb of Badir Eddeen Al Houthi was specifically targeted and destroyed. Funny thing is that it was built on the Persian style, and it was going to be a place for "holy visit" soon. That's another relife we are proudly given to our Yemeni brothers. A grave of dead slave of the Persians was wiped out. All of your slaves will face the same result sooner or later.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Did you see the video above? The tomb of Badir Eddeen Al Houthi was soecifically targeted and destroyed. Funny thing is that it was built on the



Yes, Saudis also bombed a 1100 year old mosque in Sadaa. I don't expect anything more. You guys are currently at the lowest point you can be. But who knows? People go even lower when they get the chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Second Saudi Apache is reportedly downed and 2 pilots captured alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is yet to be officially confirmed yet.
> 
> 
> Yes, Saudis also bombed a 1100 year old mosque in Sadaa. I don't expect anything more. You guys are currently at the lowest point you can be. But who knows? People go even lower when they get the chance.



I don't know, but wouldn't really object to it if it turnes out to be true. Bombing such "mosque" is like bombing a Zoroastrian temple for us. Practicing slavery to the Persians will not be tolerated what so ever.


----------



## raptor22

Full Moon said:


> Did you see the video above? The tomb of Badir Eddeen Al Houthi was specifically targeted and destroyed. Funny thing is that it was built on the Persian style, and it was going to be a place for "holy visit" soon. That's another relife we are proudly given to our Yemeni brothers. A grave of dead slave of the Persians was wiped out. All of your slaves will face the same result sooner or later.



Saudis has reached a level of desperation that would take bombing a tomb as a military achievement ... good job bros keep it up ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

raptor22 said:


> Saudis has reached a level of desperation that would take bombing a tomb as a military achievement ... good job bros keep it up ...


It is a clear messege for your slaves that nothing is going to be respected so long as they continue their slavery to you Persians.


----------



## raptor22

Full Moon said:


> It is a clear messege for your slaves that nothing is going to be respected so long as they continue their slavery to you Persians.



Oh really? by bombing a tomb you sent a message? I bet it needed a lot of courage for the pilot to take the tomb out ... but unfortunately as it seems these the so-called Persian slaves don't care that much about what you say whatsoever otherwise the war would have ended weeks ago ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I don't know, but wouldn't really object to it if it turnes out to be true. Bombing such "mosque" is like bombing a Zoroastrian temple for us. Practicing slavery to the Persians will not be tolerated what so ever.



Keep cheering for your incompetent loser army which bombs mosques or tombs and regards it as a military achievement.

When I read western comments in news websites, even they admit that Saudi army is one of the most loser armies in the world. It hasn't achieved even 1 objective of its operation and it starts threatening 800,000 population of Saada to either leave the city or get killed, only out of desperation.

Western equipment, western jets, western training summed up with a backward ideology only to produce this joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Keep cheering for your incompetent loser army which bombs mosques and regards it as a military achievement.
> 
> When I read western comments in news websites, even they admit that Saudi army is one of the most loser armies in the world. It hasn't achieved even 1 objective of its operation and it starts threatening 800,000 population of Saada to either leave the city or get killed, only out of desperation.
> 
> Western equipment, western jets, western training summed up with a backward ideology only to produce this joke.



You are dreaming of having such Western technology. You are even dreaming of having the spare parts of this Western technology. Your junk old jets can't even be kept parked properly due to the lack of the Western technology spare parts. Taking the Mullahs' propaganda seriously about local manufacturing of arms is great for you guys since it will take you to an avoidable demise. One of the most important weapons you had against Iraq was the Western technology made F-14 Tomcat. How many Russian made junks did the Iranian pilot Jalil Zandi shoot during that war? Don't you know that the F-14 was a crucial piece of equipment for the survival of most Iranian infrastructure back then? You had the World's respect (except the Arabs' respect may be) when you had men like Nadir Jahanbani who got you the real dam thing. A real air force with the state of the art jets, not Hamaseh & Qaher's mockups. Whom did you replace it with? Ahmadinejad? And whom did you replace the US with? North Korea? What a great bargain.

See an old picture of Bahramani (Rafsanjani) with the North Korean leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Full Moon said:


> You are dreaming of having such Western technology. You are even dreaming of having the spare parts of this Western technology. Your junk old jets can't even be kept parked properly due to the lack of the Western technology spare parts. Taking the Mullahs' propaganda seriously about local manufacturing of arms is great for you guys since it will take you to an avoidable demise. One of the most important weapons you had against Iraq was the Western technology made F-14 Tomcat. How many Russian made junks did the Iranian pilot Jalil Zandi shoot during that war? Don't you know that the F-14 was a crucial piece of equipment for the survival of most Iranian infrastructure back then? You had the World's respect (except the Arabs' respect may be) when you had men like Nadir Jahanbani who got you the real dam thing. A real air force with the state of the art jets, not Hamaseh & Qaher's mockups. Whom did you replace it with? Ahmadinejad? And whom did you replace the US with? North Korea? What a great bargain.
> 
> See an old picture of Bahramani (Rafsanjani) with the North Korean leader.
> 
> View attachment 219868




Yeap F-14 is indeed a beast and a killer machine but you should know that by the end of day it's just a useless machine without those who flew him during war in fact it was nothing ... actually it was Iranian pilots who scored 3 kills with a single missile or flew non stop for 15 hours in a CAP mission with 8 air-to-air refueling ... it was Iranian pilots who did H-3 .
I ain't denying significant role of these weapons during Iran-Iraq war but without those men who sacrificed their lives we would have dance Arabic right now ...

At least Qaher and Hamase are Iranian made and designed by Iranian what you have to present? you have great bonds by western countries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> I don't know, but wouldn't really object to it if it turnes out to be true. Bombing such "mosque" is like bombing a Zoroastrian temple for us. Practicing slavery to the Persians will not be tolerated what so ever.


It is wahhabi sect and *is not longer than 85 years* in *Suadia* but Yemeni Islamic culture is longer than 1200 years.
Btw you sick wahhabis even see an old Islamic mosque as a Zoroastrian temple!!!!!!! You wahhabis bomb a 1200 years old mosque!!!!!!!!! You wahhabi parasite vermins need to get annihilated very very very soon ... .

*90% of historical site in Makka (include house of prophet) have been destroyed by Suadi regime :*



*Saudis say No to the Prophet Muhammad, Yes to Paris Hilton*







More and more people are speaking out against the Saudi regime, and the way in which its Wahhabi ideology has linked together an utter disregard for the historical heritage of Muslims with an unabashed embrace of vapid capitalism. In both Mecca and Medina, the Saudi state has already bulldozed over 90% of the Islamic monuments going back some 1400 years. In their place, they are putting up five star hotels, parking lots, and shopping malls.

Adding injury to insult: In the same cities of Mecca and Medina, where the Wahhabi-backed Saudi state has bulldozed the historical shrines and cemeteries of the family of the Prophet, now we have the establishment of shopping malls featuring…. Paris Hilton. 


Here was Paris Hilton’s excited tweet:

Loving my beautiful new store that just opened at Mecca Mall in Saudi Arabia!
Paris Hilton

So this is what it has come to. The so-called “Guardians of the two sanctuaries” bulldoze Islamic history, tear down the houses associated with the Prophet and his family, and in its place put up shopping malls by vapid symbols of the most crass capitalistic materialism the world has to offer. No wonder many are talking about the transformation of Mecca into another Las Vegas.

Yes, the Saudis have bulldozed:






*An Ottoman Fortress overlooking and protecting Mecca, plus a whole mountain, was removed to put down the monstrosity known as the Mecca Royal Clock-Tower, aka “Big Ben on crack.”

*The house the Prophet was born in, currently a library, is under consideration for destruction.






*The house of the Prophet’s wife, Khadija, who is referred to by Muslims as the “Mother of the Faithful” was recently torn down, and in its place a row of toilets were established.

*Old Ottoman and Abbasid columns will likely be torn down to make room for a 680 million dollar expansion of the Great Mosque.






*The old historic cemeteries of Jannat al-Baqi, containing the remains of the descendants of the Prophet, have been bulldozed, and nothing but a dirt mound remains of the former shrines there.

Sami Angawi, the director of the Hajj Research Center which is trying to preserve what’s left of the Islamic heritage of Saudi Arabia says of the Saudi state:

“They are turning the holy sanctuary into a machine, a city which has no identity, no heritage, no culture and no natural environment. They've even taken away the mountains.”

Often the excuse is used that with the global increase in the number of Muslims coming to Mecca, these expansions are necessary to accommodate these pilgrims. However, there is no reason why the hotels for the pilgrims couldn’t be put outside the historical center of Mecca, thus preserving the monuments.






Furthermore, in place of these historical monuments, many of which hold a sacred significance to all Muslims outside of the Wahhabi sect, the Saudi state is building five star hotels that cost as much as $7,000 a night. In other words, these policies are not only bulldozing the history of Islam, they are also subverting the radical egalitarian teachings of Islam most beautifully symbolized in the rich and poor standing shoulder to shoulder wearing simple unadorned clothing in the House of the One God. Now the poor teeming masses are below, and the ultra-rich can reside in their 5-star suites looking down at the Ka’ba. Lastly, these absurd towers even displace the very symbolism and centrality of the Ka’ba.






_La hawla wa la quwwata illa bi Allah._

_"They paved Paradise,
Put up a parking lot."_

The Saudis make a great deal of their honorific as the “Caretaker of the two Noble Sanctuaries” in Mecca and Medina. One has to wonder about a kind of Care that says no to the legacy of Muhammad, bulldozes it, and invites Paris Hilton in its place. These shrines, these historical sites, indeed Mecca and Medina, do not belong to the Saudi state. They are treasures belonging to the worldwide Muslim population, indeed the whole of humanity (as the Prophet was sent as a Mercy to all the Universes). If the Saudis insist on calling themselves the caretakers of the two sanctuaries, their first task should be in fact to take care of them--and not bulldoze them. If they can not or will do not so, then someone else has to step up to provide care for these historical and sacred heritages of humanity.

The Prophet Muhammad once said that Islam began in this world as a stranger, and it will someday return as a stranger.

In looking at the uber-Capitalist, history-bulldozing practice of the Saudi/Wahhabi state, one cannot help but cry at the strange kind of Islam that now rules over the House of God and the home of the Prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> You are dreaming of having such Western technology. You are even dreaming of having the spare parts of this Western technology. Your junk old jets can't even be kept parked properly due to the lack of the Western technology spare parts. Taking the Mullahs' propaganda seriously about local manufacturing of arms is great for you guys since it will take you to an avoidable demise. One of the most important weapons you had against Iraq was the Western technology made F-14 Tomcat. How many Russian made junks did the Iranian pilot Jalil Zandi shoot during that war? Don't you know that the F-14 was a crucial piece of equipment for the survival of most Iranian infrastructure back then? You had the World's respect (except the Arabs' respect may be) when you had men like Nadir Jahanbani who got you the real dam thing. A real air force with the state of the art jets, not Hamaseh & Qaher's mockups. Whom did you replace it with? Ahmadinejad? And whom did you replace the US with? North Korea? What a great bargain.
> 
> See an old picture of Bahramani (Rafsanjani) with the North Korean leader.
> 
> View attachment 219868



Yes we had a modern army and most importantly, we had a brave army with dignity and honor, just like now. We had an army that refused to use chemical weapons against Iraq even though Saddam Hussein used against Iranian civilians and troops, and we could easily retaliate in the same way, but it never happened. Actually Saddam's use of chemical weapons is another sign that Arab armies are cowards. I don't dream about one single equipment of Saudi army. Giving oil money to buy jets is not honorable. Refusing to be savage against a savage enemy is honorable.

Please, never ever compare Iran's army with Saudi's or any other Gulfie country. I wouldn't change one barefoot Iranian soldier with Ak-47 for whole Saudi army, with its personnel and equipment. That's an insult.

We put our equipment in good use, kicking the enemy out of our soil and shooting down their planes in a nearly 7:1 kill ratio. Our airforce is proud today, not only because of its brilliant performance, but because of fighting with honor. What Saudi air force is doing is act of cowards. Don't ever compare Saudi air force to ours, I feel I'm being insulted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Nothing much changed, Iran needs Hamas to attack Israel since it cant attack directly.


yeah that's why you are the major sponsor of Hamas, to attack Israel?


xenon54 said:


> I have no clue what you are talking about...


sure you are
i speak to another member you answer like you were the member
strange attitude


xenon54 said:


> I cant comment what the real goal behind flotilla was but what i know is that Israelis claimed they found wepons on Ship which later came out was a lie and they declared kitchen knives, which is pretty normal in a big ship, as such.
> So Israelis can claim whatever they want.


the wikipedia correctly explains
this is much more than your own propaganda words for your Erdogan



xenon54 said:


> You asked this question in another thread and i answered, stop mixing topics it creates confusion.


you are the one quoting me when i don't speak to you except one question
(but then you quote me many messages unrelated at all to you)
you really have a problem ...


xenon54 said:


> I many times said that i dont agree with our Goverments FP but i cant just let such BS comments as Turkey supporting isis, Turkey biggest supporter of Hamas etc because they are plain BS.
> 
> Turkey only supported FSA and Kurds in Iraq and Syria.


you supported kurds
WTF
how many people you want to convince with this bullshit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A Southern Popular Resistance fighter fires a weapon mounted on a truck during clashes with Houthi fighters in Yemen's southern city of Aden May 3, 2015. Between 40-50 Arab special forces soldiers arrived in Aden on Sunday and deployed alongside local fighters against the Houthi militia, a spokesman for the Southern Popular Resistance said. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> *Second Saudi Apache* is reportedly downed and 2 pilots captured alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is yet to be officially confirmed yet.


Where is the first to begin with?


----------



## xenon54 out

Not gonna quote the rest of your gibberish.



Hussein said:


> you supported kurds
> WTF
> how many people you want to convince with this bullshit?



http://www.kurdpress.com/En/NSite/FullStory/News/?Id=8595#Title= Massoud Barzani says Turkey sent arms to KRG 

Barzani says Turkey sent arms to KRG, PYD members treated in Turkey - MIDEAST

Kurdish leader reveals Turkey sent arms to Erbil

http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2014/10/14/462-injured-ypg-fighters-receive-treatment-in-turkey/

Turkey treated 974 YPG fighters, says district governor

Just be quiet if you have no clue about a subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

xenon54 said:


> Not gonna quote the rest of your gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kurdpress.com/En/NSite/FullStory/News/?Id=8595#Title= Massoud Barzani says Turkey sent arms to KRG
> 
> Barzani says Turkey sent arms to KRG, PYD members treated in Turkey - MIDEAST
> 
> Kurdish leader reveals Turkey sent arms to Erbil
> 
> http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2014/10/14/462-injured-ypg-fighters-receive-treatment-in-turkey/
> 
> Turkey treated 974 YPG fighters, says district governor
> 
> Just be quiet if you have no clue about a subject.


Very very very funny... .
You officially supported ISIS against defencless and poor Kurds and I read many times in turkish sites that said: ""killing two birds with one shot"" (ISIS and kurds). Now you can put much more sites about Turkey helped Kurds!!!!! Try harder. Only Iran helped Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

2800 said:


> Very very very funny... .
> You officially supported ISIS against defencless and poor Kurds and I read many times in turkish sites that said: ""killing two birds with one shot"" (ISIS and kurds) Now you can put more sites about Turkey treated kurds. Try harder.


Usual Iranian claiming things without evindence, even your state TV is world famous for this.

Why should i try harder its Kurdish leader himself saying he got help, one must either be too stupid to not to get it or too delusioned to not to accept the reality, no other explanation for your attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

xenon54 said:


> Usual Iranian claiming things without evindence, even your state TV is world famous for this.
> 
> Why should i try harder its Kurdish leader himself saying he got help, one must either be too stupid to not to get it or too delusioned to not to accept the reality, no other explanation for your attitude.


So Turkey has not supported ISIS and those thousands webpages about turkish support for ISIS are lie. Ok, whatever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Xenon, what do you make of Turkey supporting Kurds in KRG? What is the strategy behind this, and how do you see it affecting future Turkish Kurdish problems inside Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Xenon, what do you make of Turkey supporting Kurds in KRG? What is the strategy behind this, and how do you see it affecting future Turkish Kurdish problems inside Turkey?


KRG is right now completely dependent on Turkey, they give us cheap oil and we export them products and make investments there, 70% of Turkish exports to Iraq are for KRG and overwhelming majority of construction firms are Turkish.
Its a economic and political alliance against pkk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> KRG is right now completely dependent on Turkey, they give us cheap oil and we export them products and make investments there, 70% of Turkish exports to Iraq are for KRG and overwhelming majority of construction firms are Turkish.
> Its a economic and political alliance against pkk.



Thanks. Yes I was aware of the economic ties, which is good. But political alliance against PKK? Can you explain? I know Iraqi Kurds are more right wing and PKK is pretty much communist. But in the end, aren't they all Kurds? What is to stop the KRG from allowing the PKK to train on their soil and even launch attacks on Turkey perhaps? I'm just speculating.

PS: It is a well known motto the Kurds have in the middle east. Enemies from 1 to 3: 1. Turks, 2. Arabs, 3. Iranians. How does that factor in here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Thanks. Yes I was aware of the economic ties, which is good. But political alliance against PKK? Can you explain? I know Iraqi Kurds are more right wing and PKK is pretty much communist. But in the end, aren't they all Kurds? What is to stop the KRG from allowing the PKK to train on their soil and even launch attacks on Turkey perhaps? I'm just speculating.
> 
> PS: It is a well known motto the Kurds have in the middle east. Enemies from 1 to 3: 1. Turks, 2. Arabs, 3. Iranians. How does that factor in here?


pkk doesnt like Barzani because he has good ties with Turkey and Barzani would like to see them gone because they threaten his position but he has no power to fight pkk, not to mention that it would damage his reputation among some Kurds so the status quo is continueing, thats also why Barzani keeps quiet when Turkey once again bombs pkk on KRG soil, maximum we hear from KRG officials are lame statements for publicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where is the first to begin with?



In their dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

2800 said:


> It is wahhabi sect and *is not longer than 85 years* in *Suadia* but Yemeni Islamic culture is longer than 1200 years.
> Btw you sick wahhabis even see an old Islamic mosque as a Zoroastrian temple!!!!!!! You wahhabis bomb a 1200 years old mosque!!!!!!!!! You wahhabi parasite vermins need to get annihilated very very very soon ... .
> 
> *90% of historical site in Makka (include house of prophet) have been destroyed by Suadi regime :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The old historic cemeteries of Jannat al-Baqi, containing the remains of the descendants of the Prophet, have been bulldozed, and nothing but a dirt mound remains of the former shrines there.
> 
> .



Grave of King Abdullah.





The tomb of Hafez al-Asad





Yemen rebel forces accept truce | Arab News
SANAA: Yemen’s state news agency SABA is quoting a rebel armed forces spokesman as saying the insurgents accept a five-day humanitarian cease-fire offered by a Saudi-led coalition to allow organizations to deliver aid to citizens.

The SABA news agency, which is under the control of the rebels known as Houthis, said Sunday that Col. Sharaf Ghalib Luqman warned that the armed forces will retaliate in self-defense if anyone violates the truce, which is to begin Tuesday.
The Houthis issued their own statement early Sunday saying they will cooperate with the cease-fire to help people suffering from the severe fuel and food shortage now gripping the Arab world’s poorest country.

Saudi Brig. Gen. Ahmed Ali Asiri, the coalition’s spokesman, warned Saturday that the cease-fire will be canceled if the rebels violated it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

_Yemen conflict: UN criticises Saudi civilian bombings - BBC News

The United Nations representative in Yemen has said that the Saudi-led coalition is bombing "effectively, trapped civilians".

Civilians in the northern city of Saada are struggling to flee Saudi-led coalition air strikes targeting Houthi rebels, reports and aid workers say.

The UN also warned that the indiscriminate bombing of populated areas is against international law.

Air strikes have killed at least 1,400, more than half civilians, the UN says._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where is the first to begin with?



There was a video showing a Saudi apache from a distance which was downed/malfunctioned on the Yemeni border and it was crashed. I will post the video as soon as I find it again. In that case, pilots were alive and were not reportedly captured.



Hindustani78 said:


> Grave of King Abdullah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tomb of Hafez al-Asad



What's your point Hindustani? What do you want to say?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Iran's humanitarian ship began its journey towards Yemen today, it will be largest humanitarian help entering Yemen through the sea since the beginning of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> What's your point Hindustani? What do you want to say?



Point is simply . They practice what they say.

Even the Prophet Muhammed Pbuh grave is the same. It was due to the attempts to steal the body of Prophet that it was sealed from around.











Grave of Fatima Radi Allahu Anhu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> Point is simply . They practice what they say.
> 
> Even the Prophet Muhammed Pbuh grave is the same. It was due to the attempts to steal the body of Prophet that it was sealed from around.



So now comparing graves shows us if a person is good or bad? Great idea. One may use a very simple grave for their dead and inspire/fund/arm some of the most notorious terrorist groups in history, does it mean they are good people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> So now comparing graves shows us if a person is good or bad? Great idea. One may use a very simple grave for their dead and inspire/fund/arm some of the most notorious terrorist groups in history, does it mean they are good people?



I am in no way will indulge in such things.

I am just saying that during the time of Prophet Muhammed, Graves were levelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> I am in no way will indulge in such things.
> 
> I am just saying that during the time of Prophet Muhammed, Graves were levelled.



During the time of prophet Muhammad, they also didn't kill civilians and get away with it. Prophet Muhammad did not preach his followers to kill everyone they saw as 'infidels' through terror. He would not bomb refugee camps, schools, residential buildings if he had access to modern warfare. Prophet Muhammad would not attack a country to install his own puppet, he would not ally himself with U.S to bomb Muslims, he would not warn 800,000 civilians to either leave their homes or be bombed as 'military targets'.

Oh I forgot, Islam is all about graves and how simple they should be, everything else is BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dearhypocrite

Serpentine said:


> During the time of prophet Muhammad, they also didn't kill civilians and get away with it. Prophet Muhammad did not preach his followers to kill everyone they saw as 'infidels' through terror. He would not bomb refugee camps, schools, residential buildings if he had access to modern warfare. Prophet Muhammad would not attack a country to install his own puppet, he would not ally himself with U.S to bomb Muslims, he would not warn 800,000 civilians to either leave their homes or be bombed as 'military targets'.
> 
> Oh I forgot, Islam is all about graves and how simple they should be, everything else is BS.



thanks for the advice

i also have suggestion, you see the mirror & read above statement loudly


----------



## jack 86000

Royal Moroccan Air Force F-16C Block 52, s/n 08-8008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jack 86000 said:


> Royal Moroccan Air Force F-16C Block 52, s/n 08-8008


The pilot is also dead .

rest in hell bro . rest in utter discomfort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Updated: May 11, 2015 10:36 IST
Moroccan fighter jet goes missing in Yemen - The Hindu

*The pilot of the second jet said he didn’t see pilot of the jet that went missing eject added the statement, which said that an investigation is under way.*
Morocco’s armed forces say one of its F-16 fighter jets taking part in the Saudi-led Sunni coalition air strikes against the Shiite Houthi rebels in Yemen has gone missing.

The statement carried by the state news agency MAP said early today that the plane has been missing since 6 PM the previous day.

The pilot of the second jet said he didn’t see pilot of the jet that went missing eject added the statement, which said that an investigation is under way.

Moroccan forces, together with those of the rest of the Gulf countries are taking part in air strikes against the Houthi rebels in Yemen that have taken over large sections of the country.

*Morocco has six F-16 jets stationed in the United Arab Emirates.*



Serpentine said:


> During the time of prophet Muhammad, they also didn't kill civilians and get away with it. Prophet Muhammad did not preach his followers to kill everyone they saw as 'infidels' through terror. He would not bomb refugee camps, schools, residential buildings if he had access to modern warfare. Prophet Muhammad would not attack a country to install his own puppet, he would not ally himself with U.S to bomb Muslims, he would not warn 800,000 civilians to either leave their homes or be bombed as 'military targets'.
> 
> Oh I forgot, Islam is all about graves and how simple they should be, everything else is BS.



Yes, During the time of Prophet Muhammed Pbuh , civilians were protected and even the prisoners of war were treated with respect.

Whatever happening in Yemen is due to the civil war which is happening since the past 80 or 90 years and the same is happening in Afghanistan, Somalia etc and these wars are due to the cold war.

Havnt the Saudis helped Houthis ? Why have the Houthis have forget that ?

Islam is not all about graves but just i am saying that the Saudis practice what they say.


----------



## Madali

Hindustani78 said:


> Islam is not all about graves but just i am saying that the Saudis practice what they say.



Oh, so did Prophet Mohammad also live in gigantic palaces like the Saudi Kings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saudi paper prints a pic of a Saudi soldier...







I think it's easy to understand what's wrong with this pic.

@haman10

@ResurgentIran

@Madali

@rmi5

@2800

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Oh, so did Prophet Mohammad also live in gigantic palaces like the Saudi Kings?


Hey, discuss your religion somewhere else. You have your own Shiite forums, go there.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Arabia sends tanks as strike force to Yemen border: Saudi media| Reuters

Saudi Arabia is sending a "strike force" to its border with Yemen, Saudi-owned media reported on Monday, hours after the kingdom's forces and Houthi rebels in Yemen traded heavy artillery fire.

The Saudi-owned Al Arabiya Hadath TV channel broadcast pictures of a column of tanks loaded onto military trucks and described it as "the arrival of reinforcements from the strike force to the border".

(Reporting by Noah Browning; Editing by Alison Williams)



Madali said:


> Oh, so did Prophet Mohammad also live in gigantic palaces like the Saudi Kings?



Saudis just have 20 million population and God has bless them with wealth.

Reuters / Sunday, May 10, 2015
People flee as smoke billows after air strikes hit the house of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh in Sanaa May 10, 2015. Saleh and his family are safe after airstrikes targeted his residence in the capital Sanaa early on Sunday, a news agency allied to the former Yemeni president said. REUTERS/Mohamed al-Sayaghi





Reuters / Sunday, May 10, 2015
An injured woman carrying a child reacts after air strikes hit the house of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh in Sanaa May 10, 2015. REUTERS/Mohamed al-Sayaghi


----------



## homar

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudis just have 20 million population and God has bless them with wealth.



I don't know if you have ever been to Saudi Arabia, but the wealth is very concentrated. I recognise that there is a very large wealth divide in the west and in many other countries. However, the wealth divide in Saudi Arabia is truly enormous with Saudi royalty pocketing billions of dollars whilst most Saudis live in underdeveloped areas and under the poverty line.

The last time I visited there had been some improvements, but the reality is that *the monarchy have no legitimacy to rule* and continue to funnel the country's vast oil wealth into their own private bank accounts. You only have to look to countries like Norway to see how the oil wealth should be being used to benefit the whole country.

At least in Iran there is some semblance of democracy. It might not be a perfect democracy by everyone's definition, but it is far better than the political systems of many of the surrounding counties and even many western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Jake Wagner, assigned to Commander, Task Group 56.7, places constantine wire at the entry control point May 2 on Camp Badger near the Royal Jordanian Naval Base in Aqaba, Jordan, in preparation for Exercise Eager Lion 2015. Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Navy







homar said:


> I don't know if you have ever been to Saudi Arabia, but the wealth is very concentrated. I recognise that there is a very large wealth divide in the west and in many other countries. However, the wealth divide in Saudi Arabia is truly enormous with Saudi royalty pocketing billions of dollars whilst most Saudis live in underdeveloped areas and under the poverty line.
> 
> The last time I visited there had been some improvements, but the reality is that *the monarchy have no legitimacy to rule* and continue to funnel the country's vast oil wealth into their own private bank accounts. You only have to look to countries like Norway to see how the oil wealth should be being used to benefit the whole country.
> 
> At least in Iran there is some semblance of democracy. It might not be a perfect democracy by everyone's definition, but it is far better than the political systems of many of the surrounding counties and even many western countries.


 
Poverty is there is every country and mostly in Saudi Arabia as much as i have read that poverty level is there in some neighbourhoods of Riyadh, Tabuk etc and according to World Bank report , Saudi Arabia is having the tenth lowest poverty rate worldwide.

KSA has lowest poverty rate in Arab world: WB report | Arab News
The Saudi government has spent billions of riyals annually to provide better education, health care and infrastructure facilities to decrease the growing number of poor people.

The government also provides allowances, monthly benefits and payments for food and utility bills to the poor, elderly, disabled, orphans and workers who are injured on the job.

Moreover, the government’s main focus is on reducing poverty, raising standards of living, increasing productivity of the economy, strengthening the science and technology base, fostering a solid research and development capacity, and enhancing the performance of the public sector.

Saudi Arabia is the world's largest oil exporter and spends more than 4 percent of its total GDP annually on donations and humanitarian aid that reaches people in more than 110 countries around the globe.


And regarding the Monarchy, its being backed by the native Arab tribes and clans in majority and here if you will show the Shia Arab population of Eastern Saudi Arabia then there Shia Arabs are around 32% out the whole population and they are basically rich because of the oil sector there. Norway Monarchy Population is about 5,136,700 and its even having good numbers of immigrants but those are too less compare to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN GULF (May 3, 2015) Chief Navy Counselor Chris Kinstle right, Ensign Lauren Schearer, and Ensign Sotir Koev plot a navigational course in the pilot house aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99). Farragut is deployed as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jackie Hart/Released)


----------



## Aramagedon

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudi Arabia sends tanks as strike force to Yemen border: Saudi media| Reuters
> 
> Saudi Arabia is sending a "strike force" to its border with Yemen, Saudi-owned media reported on Monday, hours after the kingdom's forces and Houthi rebels in Yemen traded heavy artillery fire.
> 
> The Saudi-owned Al Arabiya Hadath TV channel broadcast pictures of a column of tanks loaded onto military trucks and described it as "the arrival of reinforcements from the strike force to the border".
> 
> (Reporting by Noah Browning; Editing by Alison Williams)
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis just have 20 million population and God has bless them with wealth.
> 
> Reuters / Sunday, May 10, 2015
> People flee as smoke billows after air strikes hit the house of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh in Sanaa May 10, 2015. Saleh and his family are safe after airstrikes targeted his residence in the capital Sanaa early on Sunday, a news agency allied to the former Yemeni president said. REUTERS/Mohamed al-Sayaghi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters / Sunday, May 10, 2015
> An injured woman carrying a child reacts after air strikes hit the house of Yemen's former President Ali Abdullah Saleh in Sanaa May 10, 2015. REUTERS/Mohamed al-Sayaghi


Suadi is 28 million populated and 8 - 12 million of the them are foreigners. 15 - 20 % of Suadis are Shia. 85% * 28 million = 23 million
60% of Suadi population are under 21 years old.
40% * 23 = 9 million
Half of those 9 million are women, so men are only 4.5 million.

http://www.economist.com/node/21548973

+95% of oil resources in Suadia are located in Shiite territories, the Shiites that Suadi regime spend most of its oil money against them all over the world.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

*Yemenis in Sanaa celebrating the moment Saudi airstrike hit a Houthi/Salih weapons storage*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

11/05/2015






*استشهاد باكستاني وإصابة 4 بمقذوفات عسكرية*

استشهد أمس في نجران مقيم باكستاني وأصيبت طفلة سعودية وثلاثة مقيمين بمقذوفات عسكرية من داخل الأراضي اليمنية.وصرح المتحدث الإعلامي للدفاع المدني بمنطقة نجران المقدم علي عمير الشهراني، بأن فرق الدفاع المدني باشرت في تمام الساعة 7:30 من صباح أمس بلاغا عن تعرض مدرسة ومنزل سكني بجوارها في مدينة نجران لمقذوفات عسكرية من داخل الأراضي اليمنية، نتج عنها استشهاد مقيم باكستاني تغمده الله بواسع رحمته، وتعرض طفلة سعودية وثلاثة مقيمين من جنسيات مختلفة للإصابة، حيث تم نقلهم إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم، فيما تم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الأوضاع وفق الخطط المعتمدة لذلك.

صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | استشهاد باكستاني وإصابة 4 بمقذوفات عسكرية​Rough translation, sorry for my poor translation:

​*A Pakistani martyred and 4 others injured by military fire/artillery*

A Pakistani resident was martyred yesterday and a Saudi girl and 3 other residents of different nationalities were injured yesterday by military artillery from inside Yemeni. The media spokesperson of the Civil Defence of Najran area said that the civil defence team went into action at around 7-30 am yesterday after receiving a report of a school and a house next to it in Najarn city hit by military firing/artillery from inside Yemen resulting in the martyrdom of a Pakistan resident may he rest in Allah’s mercy and also a Saudi girl and three residents of different nationalities were injured. ……………………………….



​


----------



## Madali

Hindustani78 said:


> KSA has lowest poverty rate in Arab world: WB report | Arab News
> The Saudi government has spent billions of riyals annually to provide better education, health care and infrastructure facilities to decrease the growing number of poor people.
> 
> The government also provides allowances, monthly benefits and payments for food and utility bills to the poor, elderly, disabled, orphans and workers who are injured on the job.
> 
> Moreover, the government’s main focus is on reducing poverty, raising standards of living, increasing productivity of the economy, strengthening the science and technology base, fostering a solid research and development capacity, and enhancing the performance of the public sector.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the world's largest oil exporter and spends more than 4 percent of its total GDP annually on donations and humanitarian aid that reaches people in more than 110 countries around the globe.
> 
> 
> And regarding the Monarchy, its being backed by the native Arab tribes and clans in majority and here if you will show the Shia Arab population of Eastern Saudi Arabia then there Shia Arabs are around 32% out the whole population and they are basically rich because of the oil sector there. Norway Monarchy Population is about 5,136,700 and its even having good numbers of immigrants but those are too less compare to Saudi Arabia.



Can you share the World Bank report that is being sourced. Because claiming KSA has the lowest poverty rate among the Arab worlds makes no sense. Because part of the Arab world is Qatar which has the third highest per capita income in the world due to their very high oil reserves in comparison to their very small population. 

The same is probably true for the other small GCC countries, so I don't see how KSA has the lowest poverty rate in the Arab world. Already, that news report seems suspect.

But then you look at 
List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And you don't even see Saudi Arabia listed, because there aren't good data released by the government regarding poverty, so this makes the initial report even more suspect.

Then I looked at this UN report on poverty, again couldn't find any data on Saudi Arabia,
http://www.un.org/esa/socdev/rwss/docs/2010/chapter2.pdf

Its very possible that World Bank released such a report, but given that very few credible data is available on Saudi's poverty rate plus the fact that it seems very unlikely that KSA has less poverty than Qatar, we could come to the conclusion that your source has faults



Hindustani78 said:


> KSA has lowest poverty rate in Arab world: WB report | Arab News
> The Saudi government has spent billions of riyals annually to provide better education, health care and infrastructure facilities to decrease the growing number of poor people.
> 
> The government also provides allowances, monthly benefits and payments for food and utility bills to the poor, elderly, disabled, orphans and workers who are injured on the job.
> 
> Moreover, the government’s main focus is on reducing poverty, raising standards of living, increasing productivity of the economy, strengthening the science and technology base, fostering a solid research and development capacity, and enhancing the performance of the public sector.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the world's largest oil exporter and spends more than 4 percent of its total GDP annually on donations and humanitarian aid that reaches people in more than 110 countries around the globe.
> 
> 
> And regarding the Monarchy, its being backed by the native Arab tribes and clans in majority and here if you will show the Shia Arab population of Eastern Saudi Arabia then there Shia Arabs are around 32% out the whole population and they are basically rich because of the oil sector there. Norway Monarchy Population is about 5,136,700 and its even having good numbers of immigrants but those are too less compare to Saudi Arabia.



Can you share the World Bank report that is being sourced. Because claiming KSA has the lowest poverty rate among the Arab worlds makes no sense. Because part of the Arab world is Qatar which has the third highest per capita income in the world due to their very high oil reserves in comparison to their very small population. 

The same is probably true for the other small GCC countries, so I don't see how KSA has the lowest poverty rate in the Arab world. Already, that news report seems suspect.

But then you look at 
List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And you don't even see Saudi Arabia listed, because there aren't good data released by the government regarding poverty, so this makes the initial report even more suspect.

Then I looked at this UN report on poverty, again couldn't find any data on Saudi Arabia,
http://www.un.org/esa/socdev/rwss/docs/2010/chapter2.pdf

Its very possible that World Bank released such a report, but given that very few credible data is available on Saudi's poverty rate plus the fact that it seems very unlikely that KSA has less poverty than Qatar, we could come to the conclusion that your source has faults


----------



## Al Bhatti

Al Bhatti said:


> 11/05/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *استشهاد باكستاني وإصابة 4 بمقذوفات عسكرية*
> 
> استشهد أمس في نجران مقيم باكستاني وأصيبت طفلة سعودية وثلاثة مقيمين بمقذوفات عسكرية من داخل الأراضي اليمنية.وصرح المتحدث الإعلامي للدفاع المدني بمنطقة نجران المقدم علي عمير الشهراني، بأن فرق الدفاع المدني باشرت في تمام الساعة 7:30 من صباح أمس بلاغا عن تعرض مدرسة ومنزل سكني بجوارها في مدينة نجران لمقذوفات عسكرية من داخل الأراضي اليمنية، نتج عنها استشهاد مقيم باكستاني تغمده الله بواسع رحمته، وتعرض طفلة سعودية وثلاثة مقيمين من جنسيات مختلفة للإصابة، حيث تم نقلهم إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم، فيما تم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإعادة الأوضاع وفق الخطط المعتمدة لذلك.
> 
> صحيفة عكاظ | شؤون الوطن | استشهاد باكستاني وإصابة 4 بمقذوفات عسكرية​Rough translation, sorry for my poor translation:
> 
> ​*A Pakistani martyred and 4 others injured by military fire/artillery*
> 
> A Pakistani resident was martyred yesterday and a Saudi girl and 3 other residents of different nationalities were injured yesterday by military artillery from inside Yemeni. The media spokesperson of the Civil Defence of Najran area said that the civil defence team went into action at around 7-30 am yesterday after receiving a report of a school and a house next to it in Najarn city hit by military firing/artillery from inside Yemen resulting in the martyrdom of a Pakistan resident may he rest in Allah’s mercy and also a Saudi girl and three residents of different nationalities were injured. ……………………………….
> 
> 
> 
> ​





May 11, 2015

* One dead as Saudi city near Yemen border comes under fire *
A school and a residential area in Najran under renewed bombardment

One person was killed and four wounded on Monday when a Saudi city near the Yemeni border came under renewed bombardment, the civil defence department said.

The latest fatality brings to 11 the death toll in Saudi Arabia since Al Houthi militiamen in Yemen began firing rockets and mortar rounds over the border last week.

Civil defence spokesman Ali Al Shahrani told Saudi news channel Al Ekhbariya that a school and a residential area in Najran came under fire at 7am.

He did not specify the source of the bombardment but said one person was killed. Three foreigners and a child were wounded.

The Saudi-led coalition, which has been bombing the Al Houthis in Yemen since March 26, said on Thursday that they had crossed a “red line” with their deadly cross-border fire.

The coalition has retaliated by declaring the whole of Saada province — an Al Houthi stronghold on the border — a military target and pounding it with air strikes and artillery fire.

Coalition spokesman Brigadier General Ahmad Al Assiri said on Sunday that the retaliatory raids would continue right up to the proposed 11pm Tuesday start-time for a five-day ceasefire, “if they continue to fire their rockets towards our cities, our population”.

Saudi Arabia made the ceasefire offer on Friday after more than six weeks of air strikes but said the rebels would also have to abide by it.

One dead as Saudi city near Yemen border comes under fire | GulfNews.com


----------



## Al Bhatti

Check out the video

الاثنين 23 رجب 1436هـ - 11 مايو 2015م

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2015/05/11/فيديو-خاص-لوصول-القوة-الضاربة-إلى-نجران-.html


----------



## IR-TR

Al Bhatti said:


> Check out the video
> 
> الاثنين 23 رجب 1436هـ - 11 مايو 2015م
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2015/05/11/فيديو-خاص-لوصول-القوة-الضاربة-إلى-نجران-.html
> 
> View attachment 220708
> View attachment 220709
> View attachment 220710
> View attachment 220711
> View attachment 220712
> View attachment 220713
> View attachment 220714



Please enter Yemen please enter Yemen please enter Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Monday, May 11, 2015
A fighter of the Popular Resistance Committee is being rushed to a hospital after he was injured during clashes with Houthi fighters in Taiz, Yemen May 11, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## Serpentine

Al Bhatti said:


> Check out the video
> 
> الاثنين 23 رجب 1436هـ - 11 مايو 2015م
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-today/2015/05/11/فيديو-خاص-لوصول-القوة-الضاربة-إلى-نجران-.html
> 
> View attachment 220708
> View attachment 220709
> View attachment 220710
> View attachment 220711
> View attachment 220712
> View attachment 220713
> View attachment 220714



I can already imagine Saudi forces leaving all these equipment behind running away in case they ever try to use them in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Madali said:


> Can you share the World Bank report that is being sourced. Because claiming KSA has the lowest poverty rate among the Arab worlds makes no sense. Because part of the Arab world is Qatar which has the third highest per capita income in the world due to their very high oil reserves in comparison to their very small population.
> 
> The same is probably true for the other small GCC countries, so I don't see how KSA has the lowest poverty rate in the Arab world. Already, that news report seems suspect.
> 
> But then you look at
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And you don't even see Saudi Arabia listed, because there aren't good data released by the government regarding poverty, so this makes the initial report even more suspect.
> 
> Then I looked at this UN report on poverty, again couldn't find any data on Saudi Arabia,
> http://www.un.org/esa/socdev/rwss/docs/2010/chapter2.pdf
> 
> Its very possible that World Bank released such a report, but given that very few credible data is available on Saudi's poverty rate plus the fact that it seems very unlikely that KSA has less poverty than Qatar, we could come to the conclusion that your source has faults
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share the World Bank report that is being sourced. Because claiming KSA has the lowest poverty rate among the Arab worlds makes no sense. Because part of the Arab world is Qatar which has the third highest per capita income in the world due to their very high oil reserves in comparison to their very small population.
> 
> The same is probably true for the other small GCC countries, so I don't see how KSA has the lowest poverty rate in the Arab world. Already, that news report seems suspect.
> 
> But then you look at
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And you don't even see Saudi Arabia listed, because there aren't good data released by the government regarding poverty, so this makes the initial report even more suspect.
> 
> Then I looked at this UN report on poverty, again couldn't find any data on Saudi Arabia,
> http://www.un.org/esa/socdev/rwss/docs/2010/chapter2.pdf
> 
> Its very possible that World Bank released such a report, but given that very few credible data is available on Saudi's poverty rate plus the fact that it seems very unlikely that KSA has less poverty than Qatar, we could come to the conclusion that your source has faults



Arab world here is the wider Arab world according to the population and in reality Saudis are the richest of all the Arab countries not only because of the oil reserves but even the money which comes from the Piligrims. 

Qatar cant be compare with Saudi Arabia in any case.

STRAIT OF BAB-EL-MANDEB (May 4, 2015) The dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43) conducts a southbound transit of the Strait of Bab-el-Mandeb. Fort McHenry, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is participating in exercise Eager Lion 2015, a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)




GULF OF AQABA, Jordan (April 30, 2015) Sailors attached to Commander, Task Group 56.7.2 participate in a security operation exercise off the coast of the Royal Jordanian naval base, in preparation for exercise Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)





GULF OF AQABA, Jordan (April 30, 2015) Chief Boatswain's Mate Guillermo Laing, attached to Commander, Task Group 56.7.2, coordinates a security operation exercise near the Royal Jordanian naval base, in preparation for exercise Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)




GULF OF AQABA, Jordan (April 30, 2015) Machinist's Mate 1st Class Paul Bergen, attached to Commander, Task Group 56.7.2, mans a Browning M2 .50-caliber machine gun near the Royal Jordanian naval base for a security operation exercise in preparation for exercise Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)


----------



## Serpentine

Mussana said:


> Saudi soldiers are no Maliki soldiers who ran in their underpants against a force of some hundred



Maliki soldiers or not, they were local forces from Tikrit and Mosul, which are Sunni populated cities. But I agree, it was also a coward move, I'd say more like treason rather than running. Treason of fifth columns among Iraqi army. Iraqi army is now mostly recycled from that trash, but there is still some work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Please enter Yemen please enter Yemen please enter Yemen





Serpentine said:


> I can already imagine Saudi forces leaving all these equipment behind running away in case they ever try to use them in Yemen.


Guys, guys. I understand that you're upset and trying to underestimate enemies strength. Nevertheless, that should not make you give up using your brains... I mean, you've been praying for Saudi ground force in Yemen after the humiliating results so far. I'd like to invite you to remind your Huthi brothers that they share 1600km long borders with Saudi Arabia which is just next to their stronghold, Sadaa. They can any time fight Saudis on ground at least like Hizbullat acted with Israel. Remind them as well that the topography there is mountainous and in their favor. 
Losers, you're acting like KSA is in another continent attacking from overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Guys, guys. I understand that you're upset and trying to underestimate enemies strength. Nevertheless, that should not make you give up using your brains... I mean, you've been praying for Saudi ground force in Yemen after the humiliating results so far. I'd like to invite you to remind your Huthi brothers that they share 1600km long borders with Saudi Arabia which is just next to their stronghold, Sadaa. They can any time fight Saudis on ground at least like Hizbullat acted with Israel. Remind them as well that the topography there is mountainous and in their favor.
> Losers, you're acting like KSA is in another continent attacking from overseas.



They why don't they? Just explain. And Houthis are Arabs, they're supposed to be YOUR brothers. They're exactly the same race as Saudis, Arabs stem from what is today Yemen. Just because they're a religious minority, doesn't make them another race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> They why don't they? Just explain. And Houthis are Arabs, they're supposed to be YOUR brothers. They're exactly the same race as Saudis, Arabs stem from what is today Yemen. Just because they're a religious minority, doesn't make them another race.


I repeat, we disown them.


----------



## Full Moon

IR-TR said:


> They why don't they? Just explain. And Houthis are Arabs, they're supposed to be YOUR brothers. They're exactly the same race as Saudis, Arabs stem from what is today Yemen. Just because they're a religious minority, doesn't make them another race.



They are worst than Persians and Israelis in our eyes (despite being Arabs themselves). They vountraily accepted slavery to the Persians so their "Arabness" doesn't help them. Quite the opposite actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I repeat, we disown them.



The dogs of Jordan disown who? You're nothing more than a protectorate. The Yemeni people are a very VERY proud people, who fear nobody.



Full Moon said:


> They are worst than Persians and Israelis in our eyes (despite being Arabs themselves). They vountraily accepted slavery to the Persians so their "Arabness" doesn't help them. Quite the opposite actually.



So Saudi hated the Houthis before the last couple of years? Are you stupid? So let's say somebody with a sword forced a group of people to become Shia's a couple hundred or even a thousand years ago. Do you still need to hate their descendants for what happened so long ago? How idiotic is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

IR-TR said:


> The dogs of Jordan disown who? You're nothing more than a protectorate. The Yemeni people are a very VERY proud people, who fear nobody.
> 
> 
> So Saudi hated the Houthis before the last couple of years? Are you stupid? So let's say somebody with a sword forced a group of people to become Shia's a couple hundred or even a thousand years ago. Do you still need to hate their descendants for what happened so long ago? How idiotic is that?



Their Shiasim isn't the issue here. You know that already, but you pretend that you don't to try playing the Shia card again (as it has more supporters than the Persian nationalistic card). I can imagine that you personally, being a Dutch-Persian, would have a very limited relation with religion all together (in addition to being born for an ex-communist father). So your religious "_gherat_" is very artificial. The Houthis problem is that they are the Yemeni franchisee of the IRGC. That's why you guys are crying for their pain. We have a number of franchisees for the IRGC in the Middle East right now. Hezbollah of Lebanon is one (and perhaps the oldest and most loyal), and countless other militias in both Iraq and Syria. All are funded and armed by one source, namely the IRGC, and all serve one purpose, _i.e._ the Persian proxy expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF ADEN (May 9, 2015) The amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), left, conducts a replenishment-at-sea with the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Carl Brashear (T-AKE 7). Fort McHenry, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is participating in exercise Eager Lion 2015, a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)


----------



## IR-TR

Full Moon said:


> Their Shiasim isn't the issue here. You know that already, but you pretend that you don't to try playing the Shia card again (as it has more supporters than the Persian nationalistic card). I can imagine that you personally being a Dutch-Persian have very limited relation with religion all together (in addition to being born for an ex-communist father). So your religious "_gherat_" is very artificial. The Houthis problem is that they are the Yemeni franchisee of the IRGC. That's why you guys are crying for their pain. We have a number of franchisees for the IRGC in the Middle East right now. Hezbollah of lebanon is one (and perhaps the oldest and most loyal), and countless other militias in both Iraq and Yemen. All are funded and armed by one source, namely the IRGC, and all serve one purpose, _i.e._ the Persian proxy expansion.



Indeed, I'm not religious. And I'm not all Iranian. But that's beside the point. I indeed do wish for the well being of Iran. Is that hard to grasp? And no, I don't want any expansionist policy from Iran either, but I do think it should have allies, as have all countries. The sad part is, YOUR country is allied with ISIS and Al Qaida. We'll one day they are going to get you, mark my words. You can't ally with Frankenstein.


----------



## Hindustani78

New UN envoy lands in rebel-held Yemen capital ahead of truce | Mid-East | Saudi Gazette
*SANAA* — The newly appointed UN envoy to Yemen arrived in the rebel-held capital Sanaa on Tuesday, hours before the scheduled start of a five-day ceasefire, an airport official said.

Mauritanian diplomat Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed, who was appointed in late April, toured Gulf countries that have waged a more than six week air war against the rebels before travelling to Sanaa.

The ceasefire was scheduled to enter effect at 11:00 pm (2000 GMT). — AFP

U.N. special envoy to Yemen, Ismail Weld al-Sheikh (C), arrives at the international airport in Sanaa on May 12, 2015. (AFP)










Saudi army are seen deployed along the Saudi border with Yemen. (Reuters) 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...udi-strike-force-arrives-on-Yemen-border.html
Yemen’s deposed president Ali Abdullah Saleh Monday declared his support for Houthi militias after raids from the Saudi-led coalition on his house in Sanaa.

“I was not an ally of Ansar Allah [the Houthis ] but today I am announcing from this place that Yemenis will be supportive of anyone who defends the nation’s resources,” the deposed leader said


----------



## Hindustani78

Fault or human error downed Moroccan jet: Saudi-led coalition | Zee News
Last Updated: Tuesday, May 12, 2015 - 21:06

Sanaa: A technical fault or human error caused the crash of a Moroccan warplane in Yemen, the Saudi-led coalition said on Tuesday, denying that rebel fire was responsible.

"We are definitely sure it wasn`t shot down," Brigadier General Ahmed al-Assiri, the coalition spokesman, told AFP.

He said the F-16 pilot, who remains missing, was part of a formation, and other aircraft "did not notice any firing from the ground".

Yemen`s Shiite Huthi rebels said on Monday they had shot down a coalition warplane, shortly after Morocco reported one of its fighters missing on a sortie.

It was the first coalition aircraft to have been reported missing over Yemen in the more than six-week bombing campaign launched on March 26.

AFP


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> They are worst than Persians and Israelis in our eyes (despite being Arabs themselves). They vountraily accepted slavery to the Persians so their "Arabness" doesn't help them. Quite the opposite actually.




This wahhabi mentality is the only reason of terrorism in Syria & Iraq. Also Afghanistan Pakistan and African countries.
850 k Iraqis have get killed by suiciders who 60% of them are Suadi.

Saudis behind 60% of Iraq bombings: Saudi paper | Islamic Invitation Turkey

Unfortunately wahhabis are only 6% in Middle East but those 6% vermins have fvcked Middle East countries.







Their fvcking belief is the reason of murdering of Syrians, Iraqis, Yemenis.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

2800 said:


> This wahhabi mentality is the only reason of terrorism in Syria & Iraq. Also Afghanistan Pakistan and African countries.
> 850 k Iraqis have get killed by suiciders who 60% of them are Suadi.
> 
> Saudis behind 60% of Iraq bombings: Saudi paper | Islamic Invitation Turkey
> 
> Unfortunately wahhabis are only 6% in Middle East but those 6% vermins have fvcked Middle East countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their fvcking belief is the reason of murdering of Syrians, Iraqis, Yemenis.


I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.

Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.
> 
> Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...



Oh yeah HATER? Pakistan is a Sunni country. They've had a female leader. TURKEY is a sunni country, they've had a female leader. In both countries there are female DRIVERS, parliamentarians, CEOs and professors. How DARE you equate Sunniism with Wahabbism. You dog of US, you make me sick. Don't ever call Sunnis and Wahabbis the same. In Turkey you marry ONE woman, not 30. And she has rights, not just the right to make dinner. You dog of US. You'll get your turn.


----------



## Aramagedon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.
> 
> Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...


It is Sunni extremists who are threat for muslims everywhere. Btw 20 - 30 % of muslims in the world and 50 - 60 % of muslims in ME are Shiite.



IR-TR said:


> Oh yeah HATER? Pakistan is a Sunni country. They've had a female leader. TURKEY is a sunni country, they've had a female leader. In both countries there are female DRIVERS, parliamentarians, CEOs and professors. How DARE you equate Sunniism with Wahabbism. You dog of US, you make me sick. Don't ever call Sunnis and Wahabbis the same. In Turkey you marry ONE woman, not 30. And she has rights, not just the right to make dinner. You dog of US. You'll get your turn.


Leave that wahhabi.Why u want to here his bullshits!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Oh yeah HATER? Pakistan is a Sunni country. They've had a female leader. TURKEY is a sunni country, they've had a female leader. In both countries there are female DRIVERS, parliamentarians, CEOs and professors. How DARE you equate Sunniism with Wahabbism. You dog of US, you make me sick. Don't ever call Sunnis and Wahabbis the same. In Turkey you marry ONE woman, not 30. And she has rights, not just the right to make dinner. You dog of US. You'll get your turn.


Shushh.. and watch this video of your brothers getting wiped out near Saudi border today:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shushh.. and watch this video of your brothers getting wiped out near Saudi border today:



Okay bedouin tribal hond. They aren't my brothers, but if that makes you feel good, more power to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.
> 
> Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...



The use of the word "Wahhabi" is the _taqyyiah_ way to say "Sunni". Since they can't gather all the Sunnis against them, they rely on the sowrd of _taqiyyah _for the time being waiting for the right moment to reveal the true intention, which is the state known as " the relief from _taqyyiah _*ارتفاع التقية *".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Humanitarian pause started an hour ago, yet more shelling by Houthi/Saleh forces in Al-Dhale, southern Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Full Moon said:


> The use of the word "Wahhabi" is the _taqyyiah_ way to say "Sunni". Since they can't gather all the Sunnis against them, they rely on the sowrd of _taqiyyah _for the time being waiting for the right moment to reveal the true intention, which is the state known as *ارتفاع التقية*.


I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Wednesday, May 13, 2015 - 03:49
US F-18 fighter crashes in Gulf, crew rescued: Navy | Zee News

Washington: A US F-18 fighter jet crashed in the Gulf after taking off from an aircraft carrier on Tuesday but both crew members survived without major injuries, military officers said Tuesday.


The Super Hornet aircraft had launched from the USS Theodore Roosevelt in the Arabian Gulf at 1330 GMT before it went down, the US Navy said in a statement.

"The two personnel aboard the strike fighter ejected from the aircraft, survived the crash and were quickly recovered by search and rescue personnel from the ship," it said.

"Initial reports indicate both are conscious and alert, and without serious injury."

The Roosevelt carrier`s air wing is taking part in the US-led air war against the Islamic State group in Iraq and Syria.

The cause of the crash was under investigation but officials ruled out any "hostile activity," it said.

The two crew members are part of Strike Fighter Squadron 211, based out of Naval Air Station Oceana in Virginia.

AFP


----------



## IR-TR

Don´t worry my wahabbi prince. The US is dropping you. When Iran becomes the enforcer of the Middle East, don´t think this sh!t goes unnoticed. You will get yours.


----------



## Hindustani78

AQABA, Jordan (May 10, 2015) Capt. Jeffrey McCauley, commanding officer of Commander, Task Force (CTF) 56, speaks to Jordanian Brig. Gen. Khaled Al Sharah and U.S. Marine Corps Maj. Gen. Burke Whitman, commanding officer of Coalition Forces Land and Maritime Component Command, about military interoperability at the Royal Jordanian Naval Base in Aqaba during Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)







BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.
> 
> Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...



We all know that these issues are linked to the geopolitics around the Middle East and this has nothing to do with Sunnis or Shias or even Wahabbis.

Ikhwan were the tribes and clans who were united under one banner which was mainly to protect the holy sites during the first world war. Muhammad ibn ʿAbd al-Wahhab was a religious scholar born in Banu Tamim tribe and his teacher was Muhammad Hayat al-Hindi, a figure from the Indian subcontinent.

There are even now enough Saudi citizens who have the last name Al Hindi which shows that they are from India.



Full Moon said:


> The use of the word "Wahhabi" is the _taqyyiah_ way to say "Sunni". Since they can't gather all the Sunnis against them, they rely on the sowrd of _taqiyyah _for the time being waiting for the right moment to reveal the true intention, which is the state known as " the relief from _taqyyiah _*ارتفاع التقية *".



In reailty the term should be Ikhwan who have been absorbed in Saudi military and National guard and they all call themselves now as Saudis.



IR-TR said:


> Don´t worry my wahabbi prince. The US is dropping you. When Iran becomes the enforcer of the Middle East, don´t think this sh!t goes unnoticed. You will get yours.



Iran is mainly in Russian block and is going to acquire S 300.

U.S. experts may travel to Gulf to look at expediting arms sales| Reuters

Ben Rhodes, Obama's deputy national security adviser, on Monday said officials would review which specific capabilities were needed to beef up missile defense, cybersecurity, counterterrorism, and other threats.

Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and United Arab Emirates are already upgrading their existing Raytheon Co Patriot missile defense systems to incorporate new PAC-3 missiles built by Lockheed Martin Corp.

UAE is also buying Lockheed's longer-range Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system.

Qatar could wrap up a similar deal worth up to $6.5 billion by early next year, and Saudi Arabia may follow suit in coming years, according to sources familiar with the discussions.

Saudi Arabia is also considering a multibillion-dollar project to modernize its eastern naval fleet, a project that could include new MH-60R helicopters built by United Technologies Corp and Lockheed, and smaller ships based on the U.S. Navy’s Littoral Combat Ship.


----------



## IR-TR

Hindustani78 said:


> AQABA, Jordan (May 10, 2015) Capt. Jeffrey McCauley, commanding officer of Commander, Task Force (CTF) 56, speaks to Jordanian Brig. Gen. Khaled Al Sharah and U.S. Marine Corps Maj. Gen. Burke Whitman, commanding officer of Coalition Forces Land and Maritime Component Command, about military interoperability at the Royal Jordanian Naval Base in Aqaba during Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that these issues are linked to the geopolitics around the Middle East and this has nothing to do with Sunnis or Shias or even Wahabbis.
> 
> Ikhwan were the tribes and clans who were united under one banner which was mainly to protect the holy sites during the first world war. Muhammad ibn ʿAbd al-Wahhab was a religious scholar born in Banu Tamim tribe and his teacher was Muhammad Hayat al-Hindi, a figure from the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> There are even now enough Saudi citizens who have the last name Al Hindi which shows that they are from India.
> 
> 
> 
> In reailty the term should be Ikhwan who have been absorbed in Saudi military and National guard and they all call themselves now as Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is mainly in Russian block and is going to acquire S 300.
> 
> U.S. experts may travel to Gulf to look at expediting arms sales| Reuters
> 
> Ben Rhodes, Obama's deputy national security adviser, on Monday said officials would review which specific capabilities were needed to beef up missile defense, cybersecurity, counterterrorism, and other threats.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and United Arab Emirates are already upgrading their existing Raytheon Co Patriot missile defense systems to incorporate new PAC-3 missiles built by Lockheed Martin Corp.
> 
> UAE is also buying Lockheed's longer-range Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system.
> 
> Qatar could wrap up a similar deal worth up to $6.5 billion by early next year, and Saudi Arabia may follow suit in coming years, according to sources familiar with the discussions.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is also considering a multibillion-dollar project to modernize its eastern naval fleet, a project that could include new MH-60R helicopters built by United Technologies Corp and Lockheed, and smaller ships based on the U.S. Navy’s Littoral Combat Ship.



Way over that level. Purchasing air defence systems is just a small blip. We're talking about the US wanting to 'outsource' stability to middle eastern countries/blocs themselves. They want equilibrium. Not that one side is much stronger than the other. So that means they won't allow either side to get too strong, and will step in if that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

IR-TR said:


> Way over that level. Purchasing air defence systems is just a small blip. We're talking about the US wanting to 'outsource' stability to middle eastern countries/blocs themselves. They want equilibrium. Not that *one side is much stronger than the other*. So that means they won't allow either side to get too strong, and will step in if that happens.



Then you should remember Badr.


----------



## Hindustani78

Coalition destroys rebel arms depot | Arab News
Published — Wednesday 13 May 2015

SANAA: Several casualties were reported following an attack by Saudi-led warplanes at an arms depot on the outskirts of Sanaa, a medical official said Tuesday.

Residents said that explosions at a military base at Mount Noqum, in the eastern outskirts of Yemen’s capital, lasted until midday on Tuesday after coalition jets struck the depot late Monday.

The depot was bombed again on Tuesday, an AFP correspondent said.

The strikes set off huge explosions that sent debris crashing into a residential area at the foot of the mountain.
Quiet returned to Sanaa as the newly appointed UN envoy to Yemen, Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed, arrived after touring Gulf members of the coalition.

“We are convinced that dialogue is the only way to solve the Yemeni problem,” the rebel-controlled Saba news agency quoted him as saying.

Human Rights Watch warned the Houthis had intensified recruitment of children in violation of international law.
Commanders of the rebels and other groups “should stop using children or risk prosecution for war crimes,” HRW said.

*****************

Prince Miteb Bin Abdullah, minister of the National Guard, inaugurates the special security unit in #Riyadh. — SPA


----------



## Hindustani78

2800 said:


> We are not doning taqiya we are saying the reality.
> 
> Saudi king: We are all Jews. Video:
> 
> Comments
> 
> 
> History of Suadi Jew family:
> 
> Facts about Saudi Royals - CIF INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION



Ikhwan never claim such things


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Many violations of the cease fire by Huthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm a Sunni, from Sunni country and have always lived among Sunni. I assure you that there is no difference whatsoever between Sunni and the so called "Wahabisim". It's Shiite who are different and the ones who we Muslims blame for ruining Islam and Muslim countries.
> 
> Again, it's you Shiite who are not part of us and have never and will never be so. If you don't really believe me, google the way Muslims treat Shiite in all Muslim countries from Mauritania all the way to Indonesia. I tell in advance, you're considered enemies of Islam and Muslims, a threat to Islam and Muslims...



This is just plain wrong. Wahhabism is as modern an invention as Saudi Arabia. If you knew its history then you would know that its creator, Abd Al-Wahhab, was considered by the Sunni scholars of the time to be way outside the mainstream of Sunni Islam. Sunni Islam far predates Wahhabism. Wahhabism only gained the traction that it did because Abd Al-Wahhab made a deal with Muhammad bin Saud, promising him that political obedience, protection and propagation of the Wahhabi movement would mean power and glory and rule of lands and men.

The Al Saud dynasty have been using Wahhabism ever since to attempt to legitimise their rule. I guess they thought that the word of the British was not enough. They needed the word of God. And when none of the traditional Sunni Muslim scholars could give them that, they resorted to Abd Al-Wahhab.

I don't blame you for confusing the two. The Al-Saud family have worked tirelessly for generations to achieve just that. They have invested many billions of dollars in pumping out Wahhabi propaganda throughout the Middle East and beyond at a faster rate than they pump oil. But, if you cared to read the history, you would see through their thinly veiled deceit.


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raptor22

JUBA said:


>



Cheering up for a fishing boat being captured by terrorists is sort of thing that just an insane human could do ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

raptor22 said:


> Cheering up for *civilians* being captured *and tortured* by terrorists *of the* *Assad regime* is sort of thing that just an insane human could do ..



Seconded.


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> Cheering up for a fishing boat being captured by terrorists is sort of thing that just an insane human could do ..



Well, these are guys that are proud when they drop bombs on defenseless people and think it showcases Saudi might, so its understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Madali said:


> Well, these are guys that are proud when they drop bombs on defenseless people and think it showcases Saudi might, so its understandable.


At least we have a might to show, not a photoshopped plane and a tin can of a frigate that we call a destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

azzo said:


> Seconded.



Insanity is high ... change the subject wherever your boat floats ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

azzo said:


> At least we have a might to show, not a photoshopped plane and a tin can of a frigate that we call a destroyer.



You are talking about might as if you have produced even a screw of your military equipment, and seriously, showing might? Bombing poor Yemenis from the air is might to you, but you know, Arab armies, what else can we expect.



JUBA said:


>




I mean, seriously, are you that desperate to quote an idiot like Amir Taheri? Birds of a feather flock together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

IR-TR said:


> Way over that level. Purchasing air defence systems is just a small blip. We're talking about the US wanting to 'outsource' stability to middle eastern countries/blocs themselves. They want equilibrium. Not that one side is much stronger than the other. So that means they won't allow either side to get too strong, and will step in if that happens.



See the bigger picture. russian troops are stationed in Armenia and Armenia is part of CSTO.


----------



## kalu_miah

homar said:


> This is just plain wrong. Wahhabism is as modern an invention as Saudi Arabia. If you knew its history then you would know that its creator, Abd Al-Wahhab, was considered by the Sunni scholars of the time to be way outside the mainstream of Sunni Islam. Sunni Islam far predates Wahhabism. Wahhabism only gained the traction that it did because Abd Al-Wahhab made a deal with Muhammad bin Saud, promising him that political obedience, protection and propagation of the Wahhabi movement would mean power and glory and rule of lands and men.
> 
> The Al Saud dynasty have been using Wahhabism ever since to attempt to legitimise their rule. I guess they thought that the word of the British was not enough. They needed the word of God. And when none of the traditional Sunni Muslim scholars could give them that, they resorted to Abd Al-Wahhab.
> 
> I don't blame you for confusing the two. The Al-Saud family have worked tirelessly for generations to achieve just that. They have invested many billions of dollars in pumping out Wahhabi propaganda throughout the Middle East and beyond at a faster rate than they pump oil. But, if you cared to read the history, you would see through their thinly veiled deceit.



Let me tell you the view from another majority Sunni country with just a few token Shia (50,000 among 150 million). Salafi's are a part of us, yes there are some issues, but Iranian actions since the Syrian civil war has made it crystal clear to 1.4 billion Sunni's that you Shia's do not consider Sunni's part of the same Muslim world. You have made it clear that you have your own Shia world, which is in no way part of the Sunni world. You are nervous about your small number and you intend to dominate to compensate for your smaller number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homar

kalu_miah said:


> Let me tell you the view from another majority Sunni country with just a few token Shia (50,000 among 150 million). Salafi's are a part of us, yes there are some issues, but Iranian actions since the Syrian civil war has made it crystal clear to 1.4 billion Sunni's that you Shia's do not consider Sunni's part of the same Muslim world. You have made it clear that you have your own Shia world, which is in no way part of the Sunni world. You are nervous about your small number and you intend to dominate to compensate for your smaller number.



Firstly I should clarify that I am not a Shia Muslim and I have no hidden motive to promote one branch of Islam over the other. Whether you choose to believe that or not is your prerogative.

I did not make any claims that Assad is perfect. Neither did I say that I thought that Assad should continue to rule Syria indefinitely. Assad made some serious errors. In fact, worse than errors, he made some serious blunders. He should have stepped down during the early protests and called an election. But that did not happen and nothing can change the course of past events.

What quickly followed the early protests was the fuel and ignition for the fire that has spread across Syria today. Regional adversarial countries immediately sensed an opportunity, like a shark to blood, and began to flood the country with terrorists, criminals and mercenaries. The chief protagonist in this sorry episode was Saudi Arabia who unleashed a tidal wave of terrorism and barbarism that had engulfed Syria and will eventually consume its master.

Just what do you expect will happen if Assad fled the country tomorrow and the SAA collapsed? I have asked this question before and thus far nobody has provided a satisfying response. The most likely event to follow this hypothetical scenario would be a mass genocide of non-Sunnis in Syria. Perhaps that's what you want. But it is not what anyone with any sense of morality would hope for.

I don't know Iran's intentions but I see nothing to suggest that Iran intends to dominate the surrounding Sunni countries. On the contrary, Iran has made countless peaceful overtures to its neighbours and Sunni Muslims in general. Need I remind you that they are the only country to have provided Palestine, a majority Sunni population, with the basic means to defend itself. What other country or people have done more for Palestine? The Saudis are silent, the Egyptians are complicit and the Turks made only a mutter when one of their ships came under attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

homar said:


> Firstly I should clarify that I am not a Shia Muslim and I have no hidden motive to promote one branch of Islam over the other. Whether you choose to believe that or not is your prerogative.
> 
> I did not make any claims that Assad is perfect. Neither did I say that I thought that Assad should continue to rule Syria indefinitely. Assad made some serious errors. In fact, worse than errors, he made some serious blunders. He should have stepped down during the early protests and called an election. But that did not happen and nothing can change the course of past events.
> 
> What quickly followed the early protests was the fuel and ignition for the fire that has spread across Syria today. Regional adversarial countries immediately sensed an opportunity, like a shark to blood, and began to flood the country with terrorists, criminals and mercenaries. The chief protagonist in this sorry episode was Saudi Arabia who unleashed a tidal wave of terrorism and barbarism that had engulfed Syria and will eventually consume its master.
> 
> Just what do you expect will happen if Assad fled the country tomorrow and the SAA collapsed? I have asked this question before and thus far nobody has provided a satisfying response. The most likely event to follow this hypothetical scenario would be a mass genocide of non-Sunnis in Syria. Perhaps that's what you want. But it is not what anyone with any sense of morality would hope for.
> 
> I don't know Iran's intentions but I see nothing to suggest that Iran intends to dominate the surrounding Sunni countries. On the contrary, Iran has made countless peaceful overtures to its neighbours and Sunni Muslims in general. Need I remind you that they are the only country to have provided Palestine, a majority Sunni population, with the basic means to defend itself. What other country or people have done more for Palestine? The Saudis are silent, the Egyptians are complicit and the Turks made only a mutter when one of their ships came under attack.



There is no reason not to believe that you are not Shia, but that does not change the message in my post, only it is not applicable to you personally. Your user name Homar is an Iranian name and possibly you are Zoroastrian, Bahai or something like that or just an atheist, but it does not matter, because your point view seems biased nonetheless.

You admit that Assad started this whole fiasco, so naturally he is to blame, 100%. Saudi's pleaded with him not to kill his own people, but this guy was so confident with Hezb and Iran in his pocket, a big army under his command, that he simply could not imagine that he could be toppled. He is shaken a bit, but he still believes that he can hold on to some part of Syria. You cannot blame anyone else, Saudi, Emirati, Obama, no one, it is Assad's own doing.

What will happen after Assad fled? Let Syrian people figure it out, it is their country after all. Mass genocide of non-Sunni's you say, right here in this forum, many of us predicted this that Assad and his people are digging their own grave, but he was and still is so confident, these thoughts never crossed their mind. If they did, they would not do what they did last 4 years. So let them face the consequence of their actions, whatever they may be. It is not for people like you are I to worry about it.

Let us not bring the oxymoron of Shia Iran supporting a Sunni Palestine, I would say it was Taqiyah from the beginning to fool the Arab and Muslim world, that mask has now been exposed. With their support, it can also be said that they have hurt Palestinian cause more than they did help, as they gave some Palestinians a false sense of security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598587211567726592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598762873398108160


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598587211567726592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598762873398108160


Ka'aba/Mada'in Saleh are even older than that shitty castle.
It's all on the Houthis for holding a meeting in that place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

azzo said:


> Ka'aba/Mada'in Saleh are even older than that shitty castle.
> It's all on the Houthis for holding a meeting in that place.



Lol, what else did I expect?


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> Lol, what else did I expect?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ababeel said:


> It's time that Ahlus Sunnah must unite from East to West to defend the Islamic nations specially Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Syria Yemen etc. which is the heart of Islamic nations to defend the Islamic principles of Quran n Sunnah and destroy the deviant ideologies being imposed by the sects gone astray. *It's the time to prepare and send armies of Ahlus Sunnah in Yemen, Iraq, Syria to destroy Majoos, Mulheed n Mushrik Alawites n Rafidah.* It's time to understand the Persian Majoosi, Sons of Mutah conspiracy.



The suicide belt is the solution, as always. Allahu Akbar!


----------



## kollang

Ababeel said:


> It's time that Ahlus Sunnah must unite from East to West to defend the Islamic nations specially Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Syria Yemen etc. which is the heart of Islamic nations to defend the Islamic principles of Quran n Sunnah and destroy the deviant ideologies being imposed by the sects gone astray. It's the time to prepare and send armies of Ahlus Sunnah in Yemen, Iraq, Syria to destroy Majoos, Mulheed n Mushrik Alawites n Rafidah. It's time to understand the Persian Majoosi, Sons of Mutah conspiracy.


Allahu Akbar !
Booooooooooooom!


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF ADEN (May 9, 2015) The amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), rear, and the amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43) conduct a replenishment-at-sea with the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Carl Brashear (T-AKE 7). Fort McHenry, part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, is participating in exercise Eager Lion 2015, a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Adam Austin/Released)






GULF OF AQABA, Jordan (April 28, 2015) The Whidbey Island-class dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43) prepares to dock near the Royal Jordanian Naval Force Base in support of exercise Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Arthurgwain L. Marquez/Released)




DJIBOUTI (May 6, 2015) Boatswain's Mate Seaman Corry Bowers, from Oak Boro, N.C., assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4, directs a truck during the offload of the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU) from the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21). New York is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and, with the embarked 24th MEU, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan B. Trejo/Released)


----------



## Serpentine

IR-TR said:


> Armenian



He is not Armenian, just leave him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599113448832761857
Good for some yemenis exploiting KSA inability to fight on the ground 

*The Yemen War*
by CONN HALLINAN
*Yemen is the poorest country in the Arab world, bereft of resources, fractured by tribal divisions and religious sectarianism, and plagued by civil war. And yet this small country tucked into the bottom of the Arabian Peninsula is shattering old alliances and spurring new and surprising ones. As Saudi Arabia continues its air assault on Houthis insurgents, supporters and opponents of the Riyadh monarchy are reconfiguring the political landscape in a way that is unlikely to vanish once the fighting is over.*

*The Saudis have constructed what at first glance seems a formidable coalition consisting of the Arab League, the monarchies of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), Turkey and the U.S. Except that the “coalition” is not as solid as it looks and is more interesting in whom it doesn’t include than whom it does.*

*Initially, Egypt made noises about sending ground troops—the Saudi army can’t handle the Houthis and their allies—but pressed by Al-Monitor, Cairo’s ambassador to Yemen, Youssef al-Sharqawy, turned opaque: “I am not the one who will decide about a ground intervention in Yemen. This goes back to the estimate of the supreme authority in the country and Egyptian national security.”*

Since Saudi Arabia supported the Egyptian military coup against the Muslim Brotherhood government and is propping up the regime with ******** of cash, Riyadh may eventually squeeze Cairo to put troops into the Yemen war. But the last time Egypt fought the Houthis it suffered thousands of casualties, and Egypt has its hands full with an Islamic insurrection in Sinai.

*The Arab League supports the war, but only to varying degrees. Iraq opposes the Saudi attacks, and Algeria is keeping its distance by calling for an end to “all foreign intervention.” Even the normally compliant GCC, representing the oil monarchs of the Gulf, has a defector. Oman abuts Yemen, and its ruler, Sultan Qaboos, is worried the chaos will spread across its border.* And while the United Arab Emirates have flown missions over Yemen, the UAE is also preparing to cash in if sanctions are removed from Teheran. “Iran is on our doorstep, we have to be there,” Marwan Shehadeh, a developer in Dubai told the _Financial Times_. “It could be a great game changer.”

*The most conspicuous absence in the Saudi coalition, however, is Pakistan, a country that has received billions in aid from Saudi Arabia and whose current Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, was sheltered by Riyadh from the wrath of Pakistan’s military in 1999.*

*When the Saudi’s initially announced their intention to attack Yemen, they included Pakistan in the reported coalition, an act of hubris thatbackfired badly. Pakistan’s Parliament demanded a debate on the issue and then voted unanimously to remain neutral. While Islamabad declared its intention to “defend Saudi Arabia’s sovereignty,” no one thinks the Houthis are about to march on Jiddah.

The Yemen war is deeply unpopular in Pakistan, and the Parliament’s actions were widely supported, one editorial writer calling for rejecting “GCC diktat.” Only the extremist Lashkar-e-Taiba organization, which planned the 2008 Mumbai massacre in India, supported the Saudis.

Pakistan has indeed relied on Saudi largesse and, in turn, provided security for Riyadh, but the relationship is wearing thin.

First, there is widespread outrage for the Saudi support of extremist Islamic groups, some of which are at war with Pakistan’s government. Last year one such organization, the Tehrik-i-Taliban, massacred 145 people, including 132 students, in Peshawar. Fighting these groups in North Waziristan has taxed the Pakistani Army, which must also pay attention to its southern neighbor, India.

The Saudis, with their support for the rigid Wahabi interpretation of Islam, are also blamed for growing Sunni-Shiite tensions in Pakistan.

Second, Islamabad is deepening its relationship with China. In mid-April, Chinese President Xi Jinping promised to invest $46 billion to finance Beijing’s new “Silk Road” from Western China to the Persian Gulf. Part of this will include a huge expansion of the port at Gwadar in Pakistan’s restive Baluchistan province, a port that Bruce Riedel says will “rival Dubai or Doha as a regional economic hub,”*


*China is concerned about security in Baluchistan, with its long-running insurgency against the central government, as well as the ongoing resistance by the Turkic-speaking, largely Muslim, Uyghur people in western China’s Xinjiang Province. Uyghurs, who number a little over 10 million, are being marginalized by an influx of Han Chinese, China’s dominant ethnic group.*

*Wealthy Saudis have helped finance some of these groups and neither Beijing or Islamabad is happy about it. Pakistan has pledged to create a 10,000-man “Special Security Division” to protect China’s investments. According to Riedel, the Chinese told the Pakistanis that Beijing would “stand by Pakistan if its ties with Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates unravel.”

The U.S. has played an important, if somewhat uncomfortable, role in the Yemen War. It is feeding Saudi Arabia intelligence and targeting information and re-fueling Saudi warplanes in mid-air. It also intercepted an Iranian flotilla headed for Yemen that Washington claimed was carrying arms for the Houthis. Iran denies it and there is little hard evidence that Teheran is providing arms to the insurgents.*

But while Washington supports the Saudis, it has also urged Riyadh to dial back the air attacks and look for a political solution. The U.S. is worried that the war-induced anarchy is allowing Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula to florish. The embattled Houthis were the terrorist group’s principal opponents.

*The humanitarian crisis in Yemen is growing critical. More than a 1,000 people, many of them civilians, have been killed, and the bombing and fighting has generated 300,000 refugees. The Saudi-U.S. naval blockade and the recent destruction of Yemen’s international airport has shut down the delivery of food, water and medical supplies in a country that is largely dependent on imported food.*

However, the Obama administration is unlikely to alienate the Saudis, who are already angry with Washington for negotiating a nuclear agreement with Iran. Besides aiding the Saudi attacks, the U.S. has opened the arms spigot to Riyadh.

The Iran nuclear agreement has led to what has to be one of the oddest alliances in the region: Israel and Saudi Arabia. Riyadh is on the same wavelength as the Netanyahu government when it comes to Iran, and the two are cooperating in trying to torpedo the agreement. According to investigative journalist Robert Perry, the alliance between Tel Aviv and Riyadh was sealed by a secret $16 billion gift from Riyadh to an Israeli “development” account in Europe, some of which has been used to build illegal settlements in the Occupied Territories.

The Saudis and the Israelis are on the same side in the Syrian civil war as well, and, for all Riyadh’s talk about supporting the Palestinians, the only members of the GCC that have given money to help rebuild Gaza after last summer’s Israeli attack on Gaza are Qatar and Kuwait.

How this all falls out in the end is hard to predict, except that it is clear that, for all their financial firepower, the Saudis can’t get the major regional players—Israel excepted—on board. And an alliance with Israel—a country that is more isolated today because of its occupation policies than it has been in its history—is not likely to be very stable.

Long-time Middle East correspondent for the _Independent _Robert Fisksays *the Saudis live in “fear” of the Iranians, the Shiia, the Islamic State, Al-Qaeda, U.S. betrayal, Israeli plots, even “themselves, for where else will the revolution start in Sunni Muslim Saudi but among its own royal family?”*

The Yemen War » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Thank you China


----------



## Hindustani78

Houthis violate cease-fire 12 times | Arab News

SONS OF SOIL: Forces loyal to President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi launch rockets against Houthi positions in Marib, Yemen. (AFP)




JEDDAH: MD AL-SULAMI

Published — Friday 15 May 2015

The Houthis have broken the cease-fire 12 times since it started on Tuesday night, according to the Saudi-led coalition.
In a statement on Thursday, the coalition said the Houthis and their allies are violating the five-day truce to disrupt relief efforts under way for the Yemeni people.

The coalition said it has highlighted these violations to inform the international community and the general public about the behavior of the rebel militias. The coalition has exercised restraint and not carried out any operations because it wants Operation Restore Hope to succeed, the coalition stated.

“The command is keen to alleviate the suffering of the Yemeni people. It wants to clarify that the violations committed by the Houthi militias are aimed at undermining the humanitarian truce and hampering relief efforts for the Yemeni people,” the statement said.

The coalition said the violations on the Saudi-Yemeni border include an attempt to infiltrate Gallah village and cross into the Kingdom from Al-Fakhidha Mountain close to the border.

The Houthis also shelled a surveillance lighthouse in Najran; and fired Katyusha rockets besides deploying four snipers behind the Abu Al-Radif tower near the border in Jazan.

Close to Najran, there were also mortars fired at a concealed artillery site in Akifah village and Al-Hathlah observation post; and Katyusha rockets and mortar shells lobbed close to Alib observation.
The violations inside Yemen include sporadic firing of artillery and Katyusha rockets toward the city and homes in Dalie governorate; and heavy and sporadic bombing of targets in the city and homes in Ludar province.
In Aden, the Houthis fired artillery weapons and Katyusha rockets at Salahuddin and Al-Bariqa and attempted to march on Al-Areesh and Solban with military equipment and troops. In Taaz governorate, they shelled Siniyah city and homes with artillery and tanks that killed a large number of women and children; and in Shabwah governorate they marched on Asilan province.

Fighters of the Popular Resistance Committees rush comrades to a hospital after they were injured during clashes with Houthi fighters in Yemen's southwestern city of Taiz May 15, 2015.






ARABIAN GULF (May 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Normandy (CG 60) conducts an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command combat support ship USNS Arctic (T-AOE 8). Normandy is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jackie Hart/Released)




GULF OF ADEN (May 8, 2015) The amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) participates in a photo exercise. Iwo Jima, the flagship for the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, provides a versatile sea-based, expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Gary Ward/Released)












AQABA, Jordan (May 11, 2015) Explosive Ordnance Disposal technicians assigned to Commander, Task Group (CTG) 56.1 take part in helicopter training in Aqaba, Jordan, during Exercise Eager Lion 2015. Eager Lion is a recurring multinational exercise designed to strengthen military-to-military relationships, increase interoperability between partner nations, and enhance regional security and stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Steve Hill/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Deputy Crown Prince and Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman with senior military officers during an inspection tour of the armed forces in Jazan. (SPA)


----------



## Hindustani78

Armed Shiite Huthi rebels battling supporters of Yemen's Saudi-backed President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi mans a tank on May 14, 2015, as they try to enter the Mansoura district of the southern Yemeni port city of Aden from the northern farmland and suburbs they control.(Photo: SALEH AL-OBEIDI/AFP/Getty Image)




Fighting rages in Yemen on 4th day of humanitarian truce
SANAA, Yemen— Security and tribal officials say fighting is underway in multiple Yemeni provinces on the fourth day of a humanitarian truce between a Saudi-led coalition and Shiite rebels.

The five-day truce has been repeatedly violated, with each side blaming the other.

The officials, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief journalists, reported fierce fighting Saturday in the southern city of Aden, the western city of Taiz and the province of Marib.

They say three civilians were killed in Aden by mortar shells during an exchange of fire.

The conflict pits Shiite Houthi rebels and allied military units against forces loyal to embattled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who fled the country in March. The Saudi-led coalition, which is supporting Hadi, began the airstrikes on March 26.


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> Houthis violate cease-fire 12 times | Arab News



For the sake of neutrality and quality of your posts, I'd advise not to post these junks from Arab news, Al-Arabiya and other Saudi mouthpiece media. Although western sources are not neutral either, they are far better when it comes to Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> For the sake of neutrality and quality of your posts, I'd advise not to post these junks from Arab news, Al-Arabiya and other Saudi mouthpiece media. Although western sources are not neutral either, they are far better when it comes to Yemen.



Military times

Fighting rages in Yemen on 4th day of humanitarian truce
SANAA, Yemen— Security and tribal officials say fighting is underway in multiple Yemeni provinces on the fourth day of a humanitarian truce between a Saudi-led coalition and Shiite rebels.

The five-day truce has been repeatedly violated, with each side blaming the other.

The officials, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief journalists, reported fierce fighting Saturday in the southern city of Aden, the western city of Taiz and the province of Marib.

They say three civilians were killed in Aden by mortar shells during an exchange of fire.

The conflict pits Shiite Houthi rebels and allied military units against forces loyal to embattled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who fled the country in March. The Saudi-led coalition, which is supporting Hadi, began the airstrikes on March 26.


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> Military times
> 
> Fighting rages in Yemen on 4th day of humanitarian truce
> SANAA, Yemen— Security and tribal officials say fighting is underway in multiple Yemeni provinces on the fourth day of a humanitarian truce between a Saudi-led coalition and Shiite rebels.
> 
> The five-day truce has been repeatedly violated, with each side blaming the other.
> 
> The officials, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief journalists, reported fierce fighting Saturday in the southern city of Aden, the western city of Taiz and the province of Marib.
> 
> They say three civilians were killed in Aden by mortar shells during an exchange of fire.
> 
> The conflict pits Shiite Houthi rebels and allied military units against forces loyal to embattled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who fled the country in March. The Saudi-led coalition, which is supporting Hadi, began the airstrikes on March 26.



That's better. Notice the difference in tone, instead of blaming Houthis blindly, it says something differently.


----------



## Hindustani78

Serpentine said:


> That's better. Notice the difference in tone, instead of blaming Houthis blindly, it says something differently.



Why Iranians doesnt write from the Houthis side ?


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Iranians doesnt write from the Houthis side ?



There is usually a media blackout in Yemen on the ground, from both sides. You'll get the news just after a battle is finished. That's why we see so many bs from Saudi media regarding military situation.

But I'll post news when I get reliable ones, as I have did before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yes, their Senegalese general (Ahmed Al-Assiri) even invited neutral Senegalese forces, who probably will finish the houthis in maximum 2 weeks. This is a decisive and strategic decision.
> 
> 
> This will definitely mark the end of the houthis forever. I've never seen such a strategic decision/move in a conflict in middle-east, an army inviting soldiers from cameroon/senegal/congo to fight in mountains of Yemen against Houthis. A brilliant move by General Ahmed Al-Assiri



you serious? Houthi's would be wiped out if you let a battalion of some of the african armies face them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Belew_Kelew said:


> you serious? Houthi's would be wiped out if you let a battalion of some of the african armies face them.


Seriously? Because what I see from African armies against Boko Haram is nothing but sheer incompetency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> Seriously? *Because what I see from African armies against Boko* *Haram is nothing but sheer incompetency.*



umm .. I think the last country that can talk about incompetency facing a terrorist group is you. ISIS ring a bell? I find it ironic too that "Boko Shit" swore allegiance to ISIS. So in a sense, you both share the same incompetency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

It is getting awesome....

Iranian cargo ship under protection of Iranian Navy is docking in the Yemeni port in 4 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

kollang said:


> Iranian Navy


Don't you mean "Iranian gunboats"? I don't think what you have qualify as a navy tbh.


----------



## Serpentine

azzo said:


> umm .. I think the last country that can talk about incompetency facing a terrorist group is you. ISIS ring a bell? I find it ironic too that "Boko Shit" swore allegiance to ISIS. So in a sense, you both share the same incompetency.


Because of your very low quality of your posts, I usually ignore them, but since you said it, Iran's army has never entered any direct conflict with ISIS and every single area Iran's advisers and PMF planned and fought in Iraq, was liberated from ISIS and again those case, not a single Iranian soldier was on the ground.

If you want to know about incompetency, I advise you to watch videos of Saudi army leaving their expensive equipment for Houthis and running for their life in 2009. That's why they didn't dare to set foot on Yemen again, because they'd become the hugest joke in the world with all their fancy equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

azzo said:


> Don't you mean "Iranian gunboats"? I don't think what you have qualify as a navy tbh.


Even with a gunboat we are stronger than your child killing military.those people in the Navy fleet as well as the cargo ship are laughing at your so called sea blockade and they are going violate it in 4 days and you are going to shut up and watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Belew_Kelew said:


> you serious? Houthi's would be wiped out if you let a battalion of some of the african armies face them.


Them saud should import them and let them fight in Yemen... I think they will? It will be funny to see them death in Yemen.  or being captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Anyway We are in as well, woe to the houthis the sons of beni Qoosh are coming to slaughter you and your persian masters like it's the 6th century again.
































Game Over Houthi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Belew_Kelew said:


> Anyway We are in as well, woe to the houthis the sons of beni Qoosh are coming to slaughter you and your persian masters like it's the 6th century again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Over Houthi's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222563




Guys back off, this is some serious $hit, Eritrea has stepped in. Run for your lives! 

@haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @mohsen @rmi5 @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> Guys back off, this is some serious $hit, Eritrea has stepped in. Run for your lives!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @mohsen @rmi5 @rahi2357



Yemen beware, it's the Iranian navy coming to destroy your blockade.




​I can't help but laugh at this section from Wikipedia:



> They are described as Destroyers by the Iranian state media but the size and weight of the ships; 1,500 ton displacement, are more in keeping with that of light frigates.



Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Oh god, not the raisin-head (according to prophet pbuh) army of habashi boys . This is getting out of control for the houthis. If they attack houthis, it will be the end of houthis. Houthis should prevent this and directly let regional powerhouse Eritrea and Senegal mediate between them and saudis.

@haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @rahi2357 @Abii @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Them saud should import them and let them fight in Yemen... I think they will? It will be funny to see them death in Yemen.  or being captured



I have fought against yemeni before (hanish islands in Mid 90's) and let me tell you It took a normal army platoon to crush the best saleh elite yemeni forces in less than 2 hours. saleh ran away like a girl to the int'l court and cried like a baby. Typical Zaidi behaviour, they act tough and claim they would fight till death to bluff you and when you smash them they cry like babies, we know how to deal with yemeni's especially the northern big mouthed one.



Serpentine said:


> Guys back off, this is some serious $hit, Eritrea has stepped in. Run for your lives!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @mohsen @rmi5 @rahi2357




How is your ships going? still wasting fuel going in circles? lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Belew_Kelew said:


> I have fought against yemeni before (hanish islands in Mid 90's) and let me tell you It took a normal army platoon to crush the best saleh elite yemeni forces in less than 2 hours. saleh ran away like a girl to the int'l court and cried like a baby. Typical Zaidi behaviour, they act tough and claim they would fight till death to bluff you and when you smash them they cry like babies, we know how to deal with yemeni's especially the northern big mouthed one.


Yemen people are pride, they will let your pirate boats sink in bab el-mandib and they will squeeze raisin juice out of your heads. Your tears will be added to bab el-mandib strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Oh god, not the raisin-head (according to prophet pbuh) army of habashi boys . This is getting out of control for the houthis. If they attack houthis, it will be the end of houthis. Houthis should prevent this and directly let regional powerhouse Eritrea and Senegal mediate between them and saudis.
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @rahi2357 @Abii @Serpentine




Persian Girls all talk no action, all i see is your officers getting their bottom kicked in sa'da. No cave to hide for you huh.lol



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yemen people are pride, they will let your pirate boats sink in bab el-mandib and they will squeeze raisin juice out of your heads. Your tears will be added to bab el-mandib strait.



You persian girls have no idea about northern yemeni and fighting a war, lol this thread will be classic when this short conflict finish.

So far 11 persian girls invited to this thread to bark in numbers, Not enough you better invite many more little persian girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Belew_Kelew said:


> Persian Girls all talk no action,* all i see is your officers getting their bottom kicked in sa'da.* No cave to hide for you huh.lol
> 
> You persian girls have no idea about northern yemeni and fighting a war, lol this thread will be classic when this short conflict finish.


Iran should provide houthis with extra-advanced night vision devices, because you will attack the houthis in the night 
There are no Persians in Yemen ignorant man. For the sake of the topic I will stop quoting your jokes about houthi defeat by Eritreans. Thanks for letting us laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> It is getting awesome....
> 
> Iranian cargo ship under protection of Iranian Navy is docking in the Yemeni port in 4 days.


Your regime is much much more coward and pathetic than you think it is. The ship returned back to Iran after it had been intercepted by a coalition warship. It returned because Iranians knew that the ship would be inspected, and yet there contraband items get revealed, so they decided to take the humility and order it to return back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Iranian aid ship enters Gulf of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Guys back off, this is some serious $hit, Eritrea has stepped in. Run for your lives!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @mohsen @rmi5 @rahi2357



holy david's sling  

get to to the bunkers people !! RUNNN !!!

Eritrea + saudi armies !!! Ya allah have mercy !!!

Edward's syndrome army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Your regime is much much more coward and pathetic than you think it is. The ship returned back to Iran after it had been intercepted by a coalition warship. It returned because Iranians knew that the ship would be inspected, and yet there contraband items get revealed, so they decided to take the humility and order it to return back.


The ship will dock in Yemen in 4 days.now it is under protection of IRIN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Belew_Kelew said:


> No cave to hide for you huh.lol


yeah cause yemenis live in caves but great people of eritrea live in palaces 

please share more of your findings with people to promote knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beast89

Is the ivory coast and Burkino Faso going to be the next poor african country to fight the houthis and yemeni army in this arab only affair? 50 billion dollar army but sacrificing africans since no one in the mighty alliance is willing to send soldiers in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Your regime is much much more coward and pathetic than you think it is. The ship returned back to Iran after it had been intercepted by a coalition warship. It returned because Iranians knew that the ship would be inspected, and yet there contraband items get revealed, so they decided to take the humility and order it to return back.



Classic @BLACKEAGLE, that's what I'm talking about baby. Never ceases to amaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> Guys back off, this is some serious $hit, Eritrea has stepped in. Run for your lives!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @mohsen @rmi5 @rahi2357


these cannibals have big mouth. last time I checked, their fighters were flying a few meters away from our plane yet didn't even dare for some warning shots. lol I guess he couldn't open the canopy door to come and eat our pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Guys back off, this is some serious $hit,* Eritrea* has stepped in. Run for your lives!










==============================================================
.




@Serpentine @mohsen @New @rmi5 @kollang @haman10 @The SiLent crY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Your regime is much much more coward and pathetic than you think it is. The ship returned back to Iran after it had been intercepted by a coalition warship. It returned because Iranians knew that the ship would be inspected, and yet there contraband items get revealed, so they decided to take the humility and order it to return back.



do you have the English translation to what you just said ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> WTF is Eritrea?!!! Are there any human beings living in that shithole or that user is an intelligent baboon who has learnt human's language?
> Interesting ... I wonder how internet has reached to those area. It's really the miracle of technology.
> 
> PS. Saudis ... come on guys ... I know one can be desperate, but asking Senegal and Eritrea for help? Seriously guys?!!! Have some respect for yourself.



Pretty soon they'll be begging the Zulu's with their spears.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

Proof why KSA had to attack yemen.

Deployment of Scuds near Saudi border 






Many such scuds have been neutralized now........الحَمْد لله


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There are no Persians in Yemen ignorant man. For the sake of the topic I will stop quoting your jokes about houthi defeat by Eritreans. Thanks for letting us laugh.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Belew_Kelew said:


>


lol old propaganda..already posted here. I expected something better belew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Monday, May 18, 2015 - 14:03
Houthi violations ended Yemen truce: Foreign minister | Zee News

Riyadh: A Saudi-led coalition resumed airstrikes in Yemen on Monday after a five-day humanitarian pause because the Houthi militia and its allies violated the truce, Yemen`s Foreign Minister Reyad Yassin Abdulla said by telephone.

The coalition is not now considering any new ceasefire offer despite a United Nations plea to extend the truce, Abdulla said, but he added that the renewed strikes would avoid Sanaa airport and Aden and Hodaida seaports to let aid get in. 

Reuters


----------



## luoshan

Looks like the Saudis lost this round against the shias.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********
Kerry says Houthi movements make Yemen ceasefire "difficult" | Zee News

Seoul: US Secretary of State John Kerry said on Monday Washington supported extending a "humanitarian pause" in the fighting in Yemen, *but that manoeuvres by Houthi fighters made that difficult.*

*"We know that the Houthis were engaged in moving some missile-launching capacity to the border *and under the rules of engagement, it was always understood that if there were proactive moves by one side or another,* then that would be in violation of the ceasefire agreement,*" Kerry told reporters in the South Korean capital.

"Saudi Arabia, under the rules of engagement, took action. We continue to support the idea of extending the humanitarian pause, but I think under the circumstances at the moment that would be difficult."

Since Tuesday, Saudi-led forces and the Houthi militias had largely observed the ceasefire meant to allow delivery of food, fuel and medical supplies to millions of Yemenis caught in the conflict since the alliance began air strikes on March 26. 

Sporadic clashes had continued, however, with at least 15 killed overnight Saturday-Sunday in the cities of Taiz and Dhalea, residents said.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Does they used any small nuclear weapons?

One video show s that


----------



## United

*Field commander confirms the existence of an Iranian leaders oversees the operations of the Houthis*






الخليج اونلاين

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-led air strikes hit Yemen after truce expires| Reuters
Mon May 18, 2015 7:48am EDT

Anti-Houthi fighters of the Southern Popular Resistance stand near a tank in Yemen's southern port city of Aden May 16, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer




Anti-Houthi fighters of the Southern Popular Resistance fire from a tank in Yemen's southern port city of Aden May 16, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer







Saudi-led forces resumed military operations in Yemen after a five-day ceasefire ended late on Sunday, and Yemen's foreign minister blamed the Iranian-backed Houthis for failure to renew the truce.

The end of the ceasefire came despite appeals by the United Nations and rights groups for extra time to allow the delivery of badly needed humanitarian supplies to the country of 25 million, one of the most impoverished in the Middle East.

*"That's what we said before - that if they start again, we will start again," Yemeni Foreign Minister Reyad Yassin Abdulla told Reuters. *

He said the coalition was not considering any new ceasefire but would not target air and sea ports needed for aid shipments.

*Saudi-led forces conducted three air strikes on Yemen's northern Saada province on Monday,* according to Houthi media. The *Saudi-owned al-Arabiya television reported heavy shelling by Saudi forces at Houthi outposts across the border after the fighters fired mortars at an army post in Saudi Arabia's southern Najran province.*

Earlier in the day, residents said that warplanes struck the Houthi-held presidential palace in Yemen's southern port of Aden as well as groups of militiamen on the western and eastern approaches to the city and the international airport where Houthis and local fighters have been clashing.

In the capital Sanaa, residents said* Houthi anti-aircraft guns opened fire on Arab jets on Monday morning but there were no air strikes there.*

There was no word on casualties in any of the incidents.

Saudi Arabia and its Sunni Muslim allies have been conducting an offensive against the Houthis and units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh for more than six weeks, saying the rebels are backed by Shi'ite Muslim power Iran.

The campaign has yet to reverse the Houthis' advance into Aden and along battlefronts across Yemen's south.

A five-day truce that started on Tuesday night halted the air strikes and allowed humanitarian aid into the blockaded country.

U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry said on Monday that Washington supported extending the truce, but that maneuvers by the Houthis made that difficult.

*"We know that the Houthis were engaged in moving some missile-launching capacity to the border (with Saudi Arabia) and, under the rules of engagement, it was always understood that if there were proactive moves by one side or another, then that would be in violation of the ceasefire arrangement," * he said.

STRIKES TO AVOID AID ROUTES

Iran's foreign minister on Monday called on the United Nations to take on a more active role in Yemen, including establishing a presence on the ground to ensure that humanitarian aid could be distributed.

"We believe the U.N. needs to create a protected zone in Yemen to receive humanitarian aid... it is time for the U.N. to take control of the situation," Mohammed Javad Zarif said through an interpreter in a televised news conference.

Two Iranian warships have begun escorting an Iranian cargo ship off Yemen's waters, the vessel's captain said in remarks published by Iran's Tasnim news agency on Monday.

The vessel is reportedly carrying aid to the Houthi-controlled port of Hodaida, but the Saudi-led coalition has imposed an arms embargo on Yemen's ports and air space and will likely block its path before its scheduled arrival on May 21.

The United Nations special envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed had called on Sunday for the five-day ceasefire to be extended during a meeting of Yemeni parties in the capital Riyadh which the Houthis did not attend.

A senior adviser to Iran's supreme leader Ali Khamenei said on Monday Saudi Arabia was an inappropriate venue for Yemeni reconciliation talks because it was not neutral.

Saudi-led forces, which have been conducting air strikes on Yemeni since March 26, have come under criticism after they targeted the runways of Sanaa and Hodaida airports.

The Yemeni foreign minister said resumed coalition air strikes would spare facilities needed to deliver aid supplies.

"They will keep places for aid to come. They will keep places safe like Sanaa airport, Hodaida seaport, Aden seaport. We will encourage and support any humanitarian aid to come in," he said.

Austrian energy group OMV, which operates from Yemen's central Masila oil field, on Monday declared force majeure for the blocks it operates in the country effective April 23.

The company cited security reasons for the move, after tribes believed to be linked with Yemen's al Qaeda branch seized much of the oil-rich area in Hadramout province last month.

Modest oil and gas exports have provided the bulk of GDP and threats to the industry add to the impoverished country's woes.

U.N. agency OCHA said on Saturday that 1,820 people have died in Yemen's conflict since March 19, and 7,330 have been wounded and over half a million have been displaced.

(Writing by Noah Browning; Editing by Sami Aboudi and Dominic Evans)


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Are Yemen's Houthis still capable of launching ballistic missiles?*
Recent footage coming out of Yemen's 'Amran Governorate indicate that despite the heavy bombing of Yemen's ballistic missile depots by the Saudi-led Coalition, the Houthis might still have the means to launch ballistic missiles at their disposal. The site housing the Group of Missile Forces of the Armed Forces of the Republic of Yemen was heavilyhitas part of Operation Decisive Storm, and the resulting explosions were thought to have resulted in the destruction of all of Yemen's ballistic missiles and associated launchers.

In fact, the Saudi Defense Ministry went as far to claim that it had ''successfully eliminated the threat to the security of Saudi Arabia and neighboring countries'', and was thus ending Operation Decisive Storm, replacing it by the more humanitarian-oriented Operation Restoring Hope.[1]

But now it appears that the threat, while however greatly diminished, is not yet completely eliminated. Avideo, depicting one of Yemen's Transporter Erector Launchers used for launching R-17 Elbrus (Scud-B) or Hwasŏng-5/6 ballistic missiles on a tank trailer underway in the 'Amran Governorate, North of Sana'a, during the Saudi-declared humanitarian truce leaves little doubt on that some launch systems have survived the Saudi-led bombing campaign, possibly while stored in residential areas if rumours prove to be true.

Jordanian security officials, one of the best, if not the best informed on security matters in the Middle East, recently claimed that Iran succeeded in supplying Yemen's Houthi rebels with ballistic missiles, reportedly of the Scud-B and Scud-C type.[2]This possible Iranian delivery in combination with the North Korean delivery of Hwasŏng-5 or Hwasŏng-6 missiles and launchers in the early 2000s means that the amount of ballistic missiles present in Yemen thus might have been much larger than originally thought, increasing the chances that at least some of the systems and missiles have indeed survived the bombing campaign, and may still be in operational condition.












Strangely enough, the Transporter Erector Launcher (TEL) seen in the video is missing two of its four wheels on the right sight of the MAZ-543, which would greatly hinder or even prevent the launch of a ballistic missile.

Getting a missile to the TEL undetected will surerly also pose a great challenge for the Houthis, and increased monitoring of Yemen's major roads might prevent transport in broad daylight. Alternatively, the TEL might actually be underway to a location holding one or more missiles, instead of the other way around.





Although it remains to be seen if the Houthis are indeed capable of transporting and mating a missile to the handicaped TEL, and have the technical personnel or Iranian 'advisors' to get it all to work, the sudden appearance of the TEL in broad daylight makes one wonder what other equipment still survives, and serves as an indication that this war is still far from over.


----------



## Belew_Kelew

beast89 said:


> Is the ivory coast and Burkino Faso going to be the next poor african country to fight the houthis and yemeni army in this arab only affair? 50 billion dollar army but sacrificing africans since no one in the mighty alliance is willing to send soldiers in.



Why Not? We have a 400,000 Army with 50 years experience in mostly Mountain warfare. Help our arab brothers out. . Like the eritrean president said "we share blood and history with our arab neighbours".



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> lol old propaganda..already posted here. I expected something better belew



still denying it? like i said if they caught Rohani himself In yemen you would claim he is a look alike. lol



haman10 said:


> holy david's sling
> 
> get to to the bunkers people !! RUNNN !!!
> 
> Eritrea + saudi armies !!! Ya allah have mercy !!!
> 
> Edward's syndrome army



We will be facing the latest Iranian tech weaponry:














\






The pride of the Iranian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Saho

Belew_Kelew said:


> Why Not? We have a 400,000 Army with 50 years experience in mostly Mountain warfare. Help our arab brothers out. . Like the eritrean president said "we share blood and history with our arab neighbours".


Lol no, this tyrannical dictator is no friend of the Arabs. However, we are because they are our brothers. He is not even a member of the Arab league nor willing to, it is well known he detest them and why would he support Arabs when he is known to be a fierce anti-Muslim dictator or why would he and his cronies known as EPLF fought to finish the first independence movement (ELF)who began maintaining ties with Syria, Iraq and Egypt, trained and financed by them and had interest joining the Arab League (a laughable organization) and all of sudden, when they succeeded crushing the ELF (through Ethiopia, Israel and US support) then after the independence, he maintained his alliance with ISRAEL instead. If people learn what actually happened in the war then they would understand.

So please stop fooling others, the way you praise him is disgusting. 'Army? HA!, don't make me type another 200 word. The only reason why Saudi Arabia are interested because of the Islands to counter Iran's influence, there are 220 small Islands between Eritrea and Yemen, an important strategic to control the traffic entrance in the Red Sea, only 25km from each other and they are rented by Iran who use it for training the Houthis since all of the borders and seas are monitored by anti-Houthis. Saudi Arabia wanted to stop this and remove all their influence to stop them in Yemen. That's why they wanted to see him, not because of the diplomatic relations or whatever you think of.

Them handling the Islands is no big deal, let them do it but Eritrea involving in this, no. Not their business at all, I'm sure you know there are bigger problems to deal with.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Belew_Kelew said:


>


It seems you didn't follow the news completely the guy was a pakistani who was arrested by some retards.


----------



## Ceylal

luoshan said:


> Looks like the Saudis lost this round against the shias.


They lost it before it started...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A rocket is fired during 18-nation military exercises in a field near the border with Saudi Arabia, in Mudawara, 280 kilometers (174 miles) south of Amman, Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Belew_Kelew

Saho said:


> Lol no, this tyrannical dictator is no friend of the Arabs. However, we are because they are our brothers. He is not even a member of the Arab league nor willing to, it is well known he detest them and why would he support Arabs when he is known to be a fierce anti-Muslim dictator or why would he and his cronies known as EPLF fought to finish the first independence movement (ELF)who began maintaining ties with Syria, Iraq and Egypt, trained and financed by them and had interest joining the Arab League (a laughable organization) and all of sudden, when they succeeded crushing the ELF (through Ethiopia, Israel and US support) then after the independence, he maintained his alliance with ISRAEL instead. If people learn what actually happened in the war then they would understand.
> 
> So please stop fooling others, the way you praise him is disgusting. 'Army? HA!, don't make me type another 200 word. The only reason why Saudi Arabia are interested because of the Islands to counter Iran's influence, there are 220 small Islands between Eritrea and Yemen, an important strategic to control the traffic entrance in the Red Sea, only 25km from each other and they are rented by Iran who use it for training the Houthis since all of the borders and seas are monitored by anti-Houthis. Saudi Arabia wanted to stop this and remove all their influence to stop them in Yemen. That's why they wanted to see him, not because of the diplomatic relations or whatever you think of.
> 
> Them handling the Islands is no big deal, let them do it but Eritrea involving in this, no. Not their business at all, I'm sure you know there are bigger problems to deal with.



you looking at things at surface level, if you know what happened since 1995 to Eritrea you would think our president was just in the wrong place at the wrong time to lead. he has many faults but i tell you if it would've been any of those opposition muppet we have today we would be talking about ending a long civil war in the country today.


----------



## kollang

Iranian frigate is escorting the cargo ship on its way to Yemen.the cargo ship is going to have a short stay in Djibouti in order for UN inspection and later it will deliever its payload to Yemeni people on its own.






This picture is taken from deck of the cargo ship "shahed".


----------



## azzo

I thought you wont let be inspected, what happened..?

ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

* Footage of clashes between Houthi forces and KSA military near Najran *


Also

1 KSA border guard killed in clashes with Houthis along the Saudi Arabia border with Yemen east of Jizan


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> I thought you wont let be inspected, what happened..?
> 
> ROFL


It won't be inspected by anybody participated in this criminal act against Yemen and after inspection it will deliver its cargo to Yemeni people directly .
I suggest you read the news more thorowly.



monitor said:


> * Footage of clashes between Houthi forces and KSA military near Najran *
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 1 KSA border guard killed in clashes with Houthis along the Saudi Arabia border with Yemen east of Jizan


I heard houthis entered KSA and KSA forced to withdraw from one of its barrack or check point is it true ?you knew it's eery hard to get unbiased news about this fight .


----------



## azzo

JEskandari said:


> It won't be inspected by anybody participated in this criminal act against Yemen and after inspection it will deliver its cargo to Yemeni people directly .


*UN* does *NOT* have an inspection force in Djibouti (As the Deputy Foreign Minister claimed) nor does the *Red Cross* (as the Iranian captain said) The two contradicted each other in a desperate attempt to save face. Those mentioned organizations have no need to inspect any ship, since the UN just *RECEIVE!* aid shipments from providers to be stored and distributed accordingly. 

If the Iranian ship went to Djibouti to be inspected in hopes of *DOCKING* at a Yemeni port, then they will be inspected by the *COALITION* inspection force *IN* Djibouti, and not anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

azzo said:


> *UN* does *NOT* have an inspection force in Djibouti (As the Deputy Foreign Minister claimed) nor does the *Red Cross* (as the Iranian captain said) The two contradicted each other in a desperate attempt to save face. Those mentioned organizations have no need to inspect any ship, since the UN just *RECEIVE!* aid shipments from providers to be stored and distributed accordingly.
> 
> If the Iranian ship went to Djibouti to be inspected in hopes of *DOCKING* at a Yemeni port, then they will be inspected by the *COALITION* inspection force *IN* Djibouti, and not anyone else.


When the coalition of criminal inspected the ship then we will talk .
And by the way what is inspection force ?is it a new sort of force that we are not aware of it .


----------



## somebozo

Houtis are a lost cause in Yemen and by any chance if they relied on Iranian weapons then its not the sharpest knife in the arsenal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke rises from al-Qahira castle, an ancient fortress that was recently taken over by Shiite rebels, as another building on the Saber mountain, in the background, explodes after Saudi-led airstrikes in Taiz city, Yemen


----------



## Full Moon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY

somebozo said:


> Houtis are a lost cause in Yemen and by any chance if they relied on Iranian weapons then its not the sharpest knife in the arsenal!



Seriously ?

Saudis have lost Yemen and killing thousands of people has not only made Yemenis united but also determined enough to kill every single pro Saudi terrorist in the country .

You will never be able to have Yemen under control and despite 60 days of Air campaign Houthis are still advancing in Yemen and that will never stop as they have people behind them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

The SiLent crY said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Saudis have lost Yemen and killing thousands of people has not only made Yemenis united but also determined enough to kill every single pro Saudi terrorist in the country .
> 
> You will never be able to have Yemen under control and despite 60 days of Air campaign Houthis are still advancing in Yemen and that will never stop as they have people behind them .



Sooner or later the low price of oil will bring Zoroastrian-stan to its knees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Yemen war - Civilians' homes demolished by Saudi-led 'coalition' airstrikes *































You might also like:


----------



## somebozo

The SiLent crY said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Saudis have lost Yemen and killing thousands of people has not only made Yemenis united but also determined enough to kill every single pro Saudi terrorist in the country .
> 
> You will never be able to have Yemen under control and despite 60 days of Air campaign Houthis are still advancing in Yemen and that will never stop as they have people behind them .



Marking the start of Operation Restoring Hope - Saudis have launched a drive to legalize the status of illegal Yemni migrants affected by war as well as refugees without any official identification documents. This also provides them opportunity to work and take up regular employment in Saudi Arabia. Only victors can opt to offer facilities of rebuilding in a war defeated nation.

Taking off goggles of religion one has to be realistic in war. And call spade a spade.
Iran expressed all evidence of involvement by being a party in a conflict strictly between two neighbors.
As Yemen shares border with no one else than Saudi Arabia and Oman.

Rather than arming and bolstering Houtis for Armed revolt - Iran has better chances in Yemen by pushing for education, reforms, jobs and investment.

A common habbit among the Persian clergy and communist is to instigate a conflict and run away at the helm of it. Leaving people to suffer while doing an absurd propaganda media service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Full Moon said:


> Sooner or later the low price of oil will bring Zoroastrian-stan to its knees.



You think Iranians are like big belly useless people in GCC ?

No , majority of Iranians have proven themselves in hard situations .



somebozo said:


> Marking the start of Operation Restoring Hope - Saudis have launched a drive to legalize the status of illegal Yemni migrants affected by war as well as refugees without any official identification documents. This also provides them opportunity to work and take up regular employment in Saudi Arabia. Only victors can opt to offer facilities of rebuilding in a war defeated nation.
> 
> Taking off goggles of religion one has to be realistic in war. And call spade a spade.
> Iran expressed all evidence of involvement by being a party in a conflict strictly between two neighbors.
> As Yemen shares border with no one else than Saudi Arabia and Oman.
> 
> Rather than arming and bolstering Houtis for Armed revolt - Iran has better chances in Yemen by pushing for education, reforms, jobs and investment.
> 
> A common habbit among the Persian clergy and communist is to instigate a conflict and run away at the helm of it. Leaving people to suffer while doing an absurd propaganda media service.




Firstly there is not a single reliable evidence to show Iran's part in Yemen .

After 2 whole months pro Saudi members have not shown 1 single reliable picture or video of Iranians and Iranian weapons in Yemen .

Yemen's fate must be in the hands of people of Yemen and the same is honest for Iraq and Syria . Neither Iran nor Saudi Arabia have right to interfere in mentioned countries .

But I'm 100% sure that majority of Yemenis are against Hadi , A man who didn't have balls to stand in the country and fled to a country that has bombed Yemen for 2 whole months illegally .

If any election takes place in Yemen , Saudi elements will have the least chance and that's why Saudis have rejected to let Yemenis decide for their country .

Iraq , Iraq might be a divided country but we know the fact that in a democratic election Shias will take Power like before and this is why Saudis and Americans are making trouble there .

Syria , Syria might be in a bloody war and Assad might have done war crimes directly or indirectly but I'm sure the man or any other secular character will win any election there compared to bunch of heart-biter terrorists as all the minorities plus a huge number of Sunnis ( Secular Sunnis who are the majority in all of the major cities ) prefer him to a failed terrorist Morsi / Erdogan like Muslim Brotherhood or a puppet guy like Jordanian / Saudi / Bahraini king because only a secular state will be able to bring a good life for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Iran's Yemen-bound aid ship docks in Djibouti, WFP to deliver aid cargo| Reuters
May 22, 2015 4:29pm EDT

An Iranian aid ship docked on Friday in Djibouti, where its cargo will be inspected by the United Nations before being moved to conflict-torn Yemen, Iran's semi-official Fars news agency reported.

"The ship docked a few minutes ago in Djibouti," Fars said. "The ship entered Djibouti waters yesterday and after inspection by the international organization will head toward Yemen."

Tehran agreed this week to allow an international inspection of the vessel, the Iran Shahed, averting a potential showdown with Saudi-led forces who are enforcing searches of ships entering Yemeni ports to stop arms reaching Houthi rebels.

Shi'ite power Iran backs the dominant Houthi militia in Yemen's civil war while regional arch-rival Saudi Arabia and its Sunni Muslim allies have carried out almost two months of air raids against them and want Yemen's president reinstated.

Tehran has rejected Saudi accusations it is arming Houthi fighters.

The ship had originally been bound for the Yemen's Red Sea port of Hodaida, which is controlled by the Houthis, but its aid cargo will now be delivered by the World Food Program, the U.N agency said on Friday.

"The cargo of the ship will be handed over to WFP in Djibouti and will be transferred to WFP-chartered vessels for shipment to the Yemeni ports of Hodaida and/or (the southern port city of) Aden," WFP spokeswoman Abeer Etefa said.

"It will be delivered to humanitarian partners on the ground for distribution."

Etefa said the WFP had been told the 2,500 ton cargo included supplies of rice, flour, canned fish, medicine, water, tents and blankets.

(Additional reporting by Parisa Hafezi in Ankara; Editing by Catherine Evans)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Thanks Iranians, as I have told you before, WE will take it from here and it will be delivered to Houthi victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (May 19, 2015) Rear Ad. John Scorby, commander of Navy Region Europe, Africa, Southwest Asia, speaks with Cmdr. Jeffrey Marty, mission commander of Coast Riverine Squadron (CRS) 1, during a brief of port operations. CRS-1 conducts anti-terrorism, force protection and personnel recovery missions in the Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti area of operation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Julia A. Casper/Released)






CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (May 19, 2015) Rear Ad. John Scorby, commander of Navy Region Europe, Africa, Southwest Asia, speaks with Cmdr. Jeffrey Marty, mission commander of Coast Riverine Squadron (CRS) 1, during a brief of port operations. CRS-1 conducts anti-terrorism, force protection and personnel recovery missions in the Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti area of operation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Julia A. Casper/Released)




ARABIAN SEA (May 21, 2015) Electrician's Mate 1st Class Charles Perez monitors electrical loads during watch aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Winston S. Churchill (DDG 81). Winston S. Churchill is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Michael Drew/Released)


----------



## U8200

So the Iranians did back down in the end with regards to their aid ship. All that bluster about 'war' and they end up Djibouti getting the rubber glove treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U8200

Can someone post this for me on the main forum. I'm not able to start topics yet for some reason. It will get quite a few people in a tizzy.



> *Report: Israel offered Saudi Arabia use of its Iron Dome technology*
> 
> Arabic-language newspaper Rai al-Youm reported on Saturday that Israel has offered Saudi Arabia to use its Iron Dome anti-rocket technology
> 
> The offer was made to the Kingdom to defend its border with Yemen that has come under numerous rocket attacks.
> 
> According to the report, the offer was made last week during meetings in Amman between the Saudis and the US ambassador to Jordan. A spokesman for the Jordanian government said that he was not aware of a meeting between the Saudis and the Israelis in Amman, the news outlet reported.
> 
> Saudi Arabia reportedly rejected the offer, according to the London based newspaper.
> 
> On Thursday and Friday cross border rocket attacks launched from inside Yemen killed two people in southern Saudi Arabia, Saudi Arabia's state news agency SPA reported on Friday.
> 
> SPA quoted a Civil Defense official in the southwestern province of Jizan as saying that a child was killed and three other children were wounded on Friday in the al-Tawal region.
> 
> A rocket attack on Thursday killed one citizen and wounded two others in al Hosn village, the agency reported earlier.
> 
> On Friday, Saudi-led coalition warplanes pounded Houthi-held military outposts on the hills overlooking the Yemeni capital Sanaa, as the eight-week military offensive aimed at ousting the rebels intensified over the weekend.
> 
> The airstrikes came as two Shi'ite mosques, one in the eastern province of Saudi Arabia and the other in Sanaa, were targeted by explosive devices and suicide bombers during Friday prayers.
> 
> Coalition fighter jets also targeted the presidential compound in the capital on Friday, where the Shi'ite rebels seized control in September.
> 
> The Saudi-led coalition of Sunni Arab nations intervened in Yemen's civil war on March 26 with an all out air assault to force the Iran-allied Houthis to retreat from territories they have seized since last year, and restore the power of exiled Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.
> 
> Friday's violence followed overnight airstrikes that targeted Houthi controlled military outposts of the notorious Republican Guard troops in the capital.
> 
> At least four missiles hit one of the Guard's training camps in Sanaa late Thursday (May 21) night.
> 
> The latest spike in violence comes ahead of UN sponsored Yemen peace talks to be held in Geneva on May 28.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

azzo said:


> Thanks Iranians, as I have told you before, WE will take it from here and it will be delivered to Houthi victims


Indeed such a shame and embarrassment, for the Iranian fanboys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Why Saudi Arabia's Yemen war is not producing victory - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

The Salmans also immediately sought experienced combat-tested ground forces from Pakistan to take the war into Yemen. The Pakistanis came away from meetings in Riyadh convinced the king and his son had "panicked" and jumped into the war without a viable strategy for achieving victory; the Pakistanis refused to join the war effort and leaked their worries to the press. The young prince was portrayed as "untested" and unprepared for the job. *All this from a Pakistani leader, Nawaz Sharif, who spent years in exile in the kingdom and knows the royals better than any other outsider.*

There are similar mutterings around the Gulf states now that the Saudi leadership is impulsive and rash. The Saudis have traditionally been very conservative and risk-averse. From Faisal to Abdullah, Saudi kings were cautious and careful. Now there is hushed talk of a team out of its depth with no plan for an endgame. No one wants to say openly that Riyadh is in a quagmire, but Oman's decision to opt out of the war is increasingly seen as a smart decision.



Bismillah. May their reserves deplete, may their low credibility become even lower, may the whole world hate them even more, and lastly may the Yemenis forever want to drink their blood. The day will come when Yemen is sent in.. Along with 'minorities'. Then the cutting and hanging of the billionaire class will begin..


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> conservative and *risk-averse*. From *Faisal*



So much for the validity of this mullah article, since Faisal and "risk-averse" don't belong in the same sentence. 
The mullah who wrote the piece should go back and maybe read a page or two about Saudi Arabia before talking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> So much for the validity of this mullah article, since Faisal and "risk-averse" don't belong in the same sentence.
> The mullah who wrote the piece should go back and maybe read a page or two about Saudi Arabia before talking about it.



Al-Monitor FRIEND. That's AY-RAB. Not Iranian. Jewish mullah? Riedel? Faisal risk-averse in comparison to the current looney bin running the show. A 29 year old virgin starting a war? Come on huh. Not even a single day of military education or experience. You would think it was a satirical movie, but it's reality sadly. And the Yemeni people suffer from it. Already the poorest nation of the Arab world, now bombed back into the stone age. But hey, what goes around comes around, you damn well know that. In a few years: damn, the Houthis have modern ATGM's, wtf is Saudia gonna do then? Yes, we know what will happen.


----------



## azzo

IR-TR said:


> Bismillah. May their reserves deplete, may their low credibility become even lower, may the whole world hate them even more, and lastly may the Yemenis forever want to drink their blood. The day will come when Yemen is sent in.. Along with 'minorities'. Then the cutting and hanging of the billionaire class will begin..



 Hopeless. 

The bigger the pain, the louder the scream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

azzo said:


> Hopeless.
> 
> The bigger the pain, the louder the scream.



Hey, how is pounding Yemen into oblivion hurting Iran? Look it up, Iran is secretly laughing about this, I find it horrible. I'm not gleeful about people hurting. But ever analyst agrees, the Saudi's don't know WTF they're doing, and it's going to hurt them.


----------



## Hindustani78

Arab air strikes hit military bases in Yemen| Reuters
Sat May 23, 2015 12:04pm EDT
Saudi-led air strikes hit three military bases in the Yemeni capital Sanaa on Saturday and the Yemeni government in exile expressed reservations about United Nations-led talks aimed at ending the eight-week war.

Residents said the air raids hit a munitions store in one of the bases, setting off a large explosion which sent rockets flying into the air and crashing down on civilian areas.

There was no immediate word on casualties.

An Arab alliance has been bombing Yemen's dominant group, the Iran-allied Houthi militia, and have backed Yemeni fighters opposing the group in battlefields throughout Yemen's south.

Yemen's exiled government in Saudi Arabia headed by President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi expressed reluctance to attend U.N.-sponsored peace talks set for May 28 in Geneva.

A spokesman said on Saturday the Houthis and their powerful ally, ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh, should first commit to a U.N. Security Council resolution demanding they withdraw from Yemen's main cities.

"The discussion to hold the Geneva conference perhaps needs more time and arrangements. The other side, the Houthi militias and Saleh, have not recognized President Hadi's legitimacy ... until now they have given no explicit, clear reaction to resolution 2216," Rajeh Badi told Saudi-owned Al Arabiya TV.

A delegation of Houthi officials has arrived in neighboring Oman to discuss the conflict with the government, which has previously relayed messages between the Shi'ite Muslim group and Saudi Arabia.

"I hope there is consensus to stop the aggression on Yemen, especially ahead of the Geneva conference, and then a serious Yemeni-Yemeni dialogue which allows Yemenis to build their state and gain security and stability," Houthi spokesman Mohammed Abdul-Salam told Arab TV station Al Mayadeen.

The group has demanded a ceasefire before they attend the peace talks and have dismissed demands to withdraw from Yemeni cities and the capital, which they seized in September.

(Reporting By Mohammed Ghobari; Writing by Noah Browning; Editing by Janet Lawrence)


----------



## raptor22

*Stakes getting dangerously high for Saudi Arabia and its young prince*

As the war in Yemen resumes after a short humanitarian truce, the stakes are getting higher for Saudi Arabia's princes.

The Royal Saudi Air Force and its allies resumed their bombing campaign this week after a five-day cease-fire to allow humanitarian supplies into Yemen. Saudi Arabia's 29-year-old Defense Minister Prince Mohammed bin Salman has staked his future and his country's on achieving some kind of victory in the kingdom's war in Yemen. A truce that leaves Sanaa under the control of what the Saudis claim is an Iranian protégé regime is clearly not a decisive victory for the royals.

Instead — after weeks of air attacks on the Zaydi Shiite Houthi rebels and their allies — the prince's war looks like a stalemate. The immense damage done to Yemen's weak infrastructure has created considerable bad blood between Yemenis and their rich Gulf neighbors that will poison relations for years. Yemenis always resented their rich brothers, and now many will want revenge. Iran is scoring a victory on its Gulf rival without any cost to Tehran and with only limited Iranian assistance to the Zaydis.

King Salman appointed his son defense minister on January 23, 2015, after serving as chief of his royal court for two years. Mohammed bin Salman had no previous military experience or military education. Less than two months later, the Saudis began Operation Decisive Storm to coerce the Houthis to restore the government of President Hadi back to power. The Saudis gave Washington three hours’ notice of the first air strikes. Prince Salman immediately became the face of the war appearing endlessly in the Saudi media directing operations and trying to find allies to join the campaign.

The Salmans also immediately sought experienced combat tested ground forces from Pakistan to take the war into Yemen. The Pakistanis came away from meetings in Riyadh convinced the king and his son had "panicked" and jumped into the war without a viable strategy for achieving victory; the Pakistanis refused to join the war effort and leaked their worries to the press. The young prince was portrayed as "untested" and unprepared for the job. This from a Pakistani leader, Nawaz Sharif, who spent years in exile in the kingdom and knows the royals better than any other outsider.

There are mutterings around the Gulf states now that the Saudi leadership is impulsive and rash. The Saudis have traditionally been very conservative and risk averse. From Faysal to Abdullah, Saudi Kings were cautious and careful. Now there is hushed talk of a team out of its depth with no plan for an endgame.

For their part, the Houthis seem determined to bait the Saudis. They have launched artillery and mortar attacks across the border at Saudi towns and cities like Jizan and Najran, and have mounted small ground incursions. The Houthis are pressing their offensive to take Aden in the south. They are determined to stay in power and stymie the Saudis.

The Iranian press is scathing in its depiction of the royals and especially the young prince. Iranian leaders have labeled the Saudis as "ignorant" and "inexperienced." They have predicted the fall of the House of Saud will follow a lost war in Yemen, a case of wishful thinking, no doubt. The Saudis have been compared to both Saddam's Iraq and Netanyahu's Israel as arrogant and barbarous. The Iranians seem almost gleeful.

Saudi rhetoric is also getting more extreme. While Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef and Mohammed bin Salman were at Camp David filling in for the king, the king was meeting with ultra-conservative members of the Wahhabi clerical establishment who have proclaimed the war a holy mission. After snubbing the president, the king spent his time with clerics who back slavery, object to modern astronomy, and regard Shia as unbelievers. They too are pressing for victory.

For now the Saudis are learning the limits of their power. Despite spending five times more on defense than Iran and acquiring scores of modern aircraft from the United States and the United Kingdom over many decades, Riyadh looks unable to get its way in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

azzo said:


> Thanks Iranians, as I have told you before, WE will take it from here and it will be delivered to Houthi victims.


I don't know why they put themselves in such very awkward situations in the first place.



Full Moon said:


> Sooner or later the low price of oil will bring Zoroastrian-stan to its knees.


It's on it's knees already. That's why it has been offering concessions to left sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighting partly destroys Yemeni-Saudi border crossing: witnesses | Zee News
Sunday, May 24, 2015 - 13:31

Cairo: Saudi forces and Yemen`s Houthi militia traded heavy artillery fire which* blew up part of the main border crossing between the two countries overnight, residents said on Sunday, an escalation of the two-month war.*

The *Haradh border crossing, the largest for passengers and goods between the world`s top oil exporter*, Saudi Arabia, and its impoverished neighbour, was evacuated amid shelling which razed its departure lounge and passport section, witnesses said.

Residents of several Yemeni villages in the area left their homes and fled from the frontier, which has turned into a front line between the kingdom and the Iran-allied rebels.

Saudi Arabia has led an Arab coalition bombing the Houthis and backing southern Yemeni fighters opposing the group and loyal to the exiled government in Saudi Arabia headed by President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

The Sunni Muslim states believe the Shi`ite Houthis are a proxy for influence by their arch rival Iran, but their campaign has yet to reverse the rebels` battlefield gains.

Residents in the central city of Taiz said Houthi forces and pro-Hadi fighters fired tank and artillery shells at each other throughout the city overnight, and the Houthis seized control of a military base on a strategic mountaintop.

Reuters 


First Published: Sunday, May 24, 2015 - 12:50


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yes, their Senegalese general (Ahmed Al-Assiri) even invited neutral Senegalese forces, who probably will finish the houthis in maximum 2 weeks. This is a decisive and strategic decision.
> 
> 
> This will definitely mark the end of the houthis forever. I've never seen such a strategic decision/move in a conflict in middle-east, an army inviting soldiers from cameroon/senegal/congo to fight in mountains of Yemen against Houthis. A brilliant move by General Ahmed Al-Assiri



This is brilliant move?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> This is brilliant move?



21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Madali said:


> 21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.



These saudi arabs have gone mad. They want people to die for them. If Mohammad( s.a.w.) was here, he would have cried seeing the slavery which he tried to end by people where Mecca is.


----------



## IR-TR

Madali said:


> 21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.



He does. The only problem being that his demented highness keeps forgetting what's in the book. Stuck on page 2.



Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> These saudi arabs have gone mad. They want people to die for them. If Mohammad( s.a.w.) would be present, he would have cried seeing the slavery which he tried to end.



Who knows.


----------



## Madali

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> This is brilliant move?



21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.


Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> These saudi arabs have gone mad. They want people to die for them.



And who do you think they convinced? A country with a GDP per Capita of 52,183 USD (10th in the world) "convinced" a country with a per capita of 2,311 USD (160th in the world!). Is this something to be proud of, or are they taking advantage of poorer countries?

These guys keep saying "USA also does this! USA also does this! So it's okay!" as if repeating every idiotic American action is something to be proud of.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Madali said:


> 21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.
> 
> 
> And who do you think they convinced? A country with a GDP per Capita of 52,183 USD (10th in the world) "convinced" a country with a per capita of 2,311 USD (160th in the world!). *Is this something to be proud of, or are they taking advantage of poorer countries?*
> 
> These guys keep saying "USA also does this! USA also does this! So it's okay!" as if repeating every idiotic American action is something to be proud of.



In my words this is bloody slavery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

IR-TR said:


> He does. The only problem being that his demented highness keeps forgetting what's in the book. Stuck on page 2.
> 
> Who knows.



Well, since his son is in charge of the army and his son is supposed to be 30 or so years old, it kind of makes sense if you think about it. He is around my age, and I remember that when we were kids, we all used to watch 80s action Hollywood films all the time, Sylvestor Stallon, Arnold Schwarzenegger, etc. Imagine how scary the world is going to be once those 80s kids start being in charge of all the bombs and guns! Prince Mohammad is only the first example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> 21st century brilliant war strategy. Start a war first. After a few months, Senegal commits 2000 soldiers (of which we haven't seen them in action yet after that news). King Salman must have his Art of War book near him all the time.


These countries offered help by themselves to satisfy Saudi Arabia which BTW shows it's political clout and importance. However, any simple minded person with basic knowledge knows that the Coalition and Saudi Arabia don't need these countries to achieve victory, it's the same as the USA asking as small countries as Honduras in Central America to send troops to Iraq. It's just to get legitimacy and boost the efforts. But hey, I don't blame you for looking for excuses for your failures as you have nothing left to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> These countries offered help by themselves to satisfy Saudi Arabia which BTW shows it's political clout and importance. However, any simple minded person with basic knowledge knows that the Coalition and Saudi Arabia don't need these countries to achieve victory, it's the same as the USA asking as small countries as Honduras in Central America to send troops to Iraq. It's just to get legitimacy and boost the efforts. But hey, I don't blame you for looking for excuses for your failures as you have nothing left to say.



Money. And yes, people of this forum, today we've learned that Saudi begging Pakistan and Egypt to send ground troops to make up the bulk of the fighting force, is the same as the US asking small allies to add a couple dozen and a couple hundred troops to their 170.000 combat troops. Totally the same. The lenghts these pathetic GCC people go through is entertaining. Goal post moving has never been so entertaining to watch.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Money. And yes, people of this forum, today we've learned that Saudi begging Pakistan and Egypt to send ground troops to make up the bulk of the fighting force, is the same as the US asking small allies to add a couple dozen and a couple hundred troops to their 170.000 combat troops. Totally the same. The lenghts these pathetic GCC people go through is entertaining. Goal post moving has never been so entertaining to watch.


You guys like to argue, mostly on false grounds. Honey, there is no ground force on the ground anyway, and Saudi Arabia is having the upper hand and it's allies in Yemen are advancing everywhere nonetheless. I think there will be no need to ground troops. So, calm down, sit again and think of a better excuse that can make Saudi army look incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

What is it ?


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> What is it ?



Saudi Tornado


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You guys like to argue, mostly on false grounds. Honey, there is no ground force on the ground anyway, and Saudi Arabia is having the upper hand and it's allies in Yemen are advancing everywhere nonetheless. I think there will be no need to ground troops. So, calm down, sit again and think of a better excuse that can make Saudi army look incompetent.



Sure baby, if Saudi didn't think it needed ground forces, why did it get egg on it's face from multiple 'friendly' countries? Why did they beg Pakistan and Egypt for GROUND TROOPS? Okay the Saudi lovers on this forum are clearly delusional, and I'll quit arguing with them.



Gabriel92 said:


> What is it ?



I see missile rails? That means it's a wing? So a jet must have crashed? But where is the cockpit then? First pics showed only a fuel pod. But this is more than that.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Sure baby, if Saudi didn't think it needed ground forces, why did it get egg on it's face from multiple 'friendly' countries? Why did they beg Pakistan and Egypt for GROUND TROOPS? Okay the Saudi lovers on this forum are clearly delusional, and I'll quit arguing with them.
> 
> .


These are non-existent questions. The true question is that why didn't Iran dare to do anything help it's trampled on brothers in Yemen?


----------



## Azeri440

Gabriel92 said:


> What is it ?




more photos here

PressTV-Yemen shoots down Saudi fighter jet +Images

*Saudis don't have F-16s , so don't take the article seriously , its just for more photos*

judging by the marking 

its F-15 (501)

http://www.touchdown-aviation.com/types/royal-saudi-air-force/f-15-eaglestrike-eagle.php


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA




----------



## Serpentine

Pics showing that Saudis have used cluster bombs in Yemen, Israel is proud of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frosty

Serpentine said:


> Pics showing that Saudis have used cluster bombs in Yemen, Israel is proud of you.





Since Iran, China, Russia, the United States,Turkey, India, Israel, Pakistan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Brazil didn't sign the ban of cluster bombs, I wouldn't hold out much hope that they will discontinue the use of cluster bombs anytime soon.

I love how PressTV aka Iran state propaganda is crying about what weapons we're killing Houthis with.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Pics showing that Saudis have used cluster bombs in Yemen, Israel is proud of you.


I agree, these lavish Saudis should stop wasting big amounts of money killing Huthis with these expensive cluster bombs. They should rather use:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kashif memon

What is the latest on it guys ? If I leave monarchs propaganda aside then I think Houthis are doing good.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I agree, these lavish Saudis should stop wasting big amounts of money killing Huthis with these expensive cluster bombs. They should rather use:



Good idea, but too bad that Saudis are not capable of producing even this junk on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Serpentine said:


> Good idea, but too bad that Saudis are not capable of producing even this junk on their own.



Saudi Arabia produces Paveway guided bombs mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Good idea, but too bad that Saudis are not capable of producing even this junk on their own.


Actually they do produce:

*GBU-12 Paveway II*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Good idea, but too bad that Saudis are not capable of producing even this junk on their own.



I don't think i even need to comment on this

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

JUBA said:


> I don't think i even need to comment on this



Indeed you ain't have any clue to begin with let alone to comment ....

Ripsaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

raptor22 said:


> Indeed you ain't have any clue to begin with let alone to comment ....
> 
> Ripsaw
> 
> View attachment 224736



LOL you do realize you're not making the situation any better by showing me that ridiculous pic? 


But that's alright here's a better pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

JUBA said:


> LOL you do realize you're not making the situation any better by showing me that ridiculous pic?
> 
> 
> But that's alright here's a better pic:



Yeap .... As far as I know your country ain't have any submarine (maybe miniature) , and you dare to come over and talk about Iranian submarines?

Wet submersibles:

"...This device may be configured as a mine-laying system (particularly for attaching limpet mines directly to a ship) or as a torpedo, or may be used for intelligence gathering in harbours. They have also been used to plant listening and recording devices on undersea cables..."
​
Iran is producing a wide range of submarines from midget ones to more heavy tones for special missions started during Iran-Iraq war :



























And this one is under construction






​Please show me Saudi made submarines ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

raptor22 said:


> Yeap .... As far as I know your country ain't have any submarine (maybe miniature) , and you dare to come over and talk about Iranian submarines?
> 
> Wet submersibles:
> 
> "...This device may be configured as a mine-laying system (particularly for attaching limpet mines directly to a ship) or as a torpedo, or may be used for intelligence gathering in harbours. They have also been used to plant listening and recording devices on undersea cables..."
> ​
> Iran is producing a wide range of submarines from midget ones to more heavy tones for special missions started during Iran-Iraq war :
> 
> View attachment 225030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225032
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225034
> 
> View attachment 225036
> 
> 
> View attachment 225039
> 
> 
> And this one is under construction
> 
> View attachment 225040
> 
> 
> ​Please show me Saudi made submarines ....



Lol so you wanna keep embarrassing yourself and your country by posting more pics of your Iranian made tin can "super" weapons? 

Alright i don't mind so let's keep posting pics so everyone here can have good nice laugh at your joke of a country

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azzo

JUBA said:


> Lol so you wanna keep embarrassing yourself and your country by posting more pics of your Iranian made tin can "super" weapons?
> 
> Alright i don't mind so let's keep posting pics so everyone here can have good nice laugh at your joke of a country


Anti-"wet submarine" Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Arab forces strike Houthi-held Yemen military port: local official | Zee News
Last Updated: Wednesday, May 27, 2015 - 13:39

Cairo: Arab warplanes and ships bombed Yemen`s largest military port in the Red Sea city of Hodaida on Wednesday, a local official said, heavily damaging the facility and partly destroying two warships.

"The naval base was bombed by aircraft and ships. Large parts of it were destroyed and two warships were hit, and one of them, named Bilqis, was destroyed and sank onto its side, and five gunboats shelled the administrative buildings of the base," the official told Reuters by telephone from the city.

The city and its military bases are aligned with the Iran-allied Houthi militia, Yemen`s dominant force, which has been bombed by a Saudi-led coalition for over two months.

Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, May 26, 2015
People look at a burning fuel truck after it was set ablaze during clashes between Houthis and fighters of the Popular Resistance Committees in Taiz, Yemen, May 25, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## raptor22

JUBA said:


> Lol so you wanna keep embarrassing yourself and your country by posting more pics of your Iranian made tin can "super" weapons?
> 
> Alright i don't mind so let's keep posting pics so everyone here can have good nice laugh at your joke of a country




I'd be glad to see one of your Saudi made tin can products ... submarines, frigate etc ...
Moreover the chopper you pictured is an experimental one made and designed in 1987 ... does your country produce helicopters? if it's true post the pictures ....

These are produced in Iran:





















And this one is gonna be unvieled :









​Please show me one your saudi made tin can over here ... 





azzo said:


> Anti-"wet submarine" Helicopter





Still waiting to see the sources of those pictures from Iranian DOD.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

raptor22 said:


> I'd be glad to see one of your Saudi made tin can products ... submarines, frigate etc ...
> Moreover the chopper you pictured is an experimental one made and designed in 1987 ... does your country produce helicopters? if it's true post the pictures ....
> 
> These are produced in Iran:
> 
> View attachment 225321
> 
> 
> View attachment 225327
> 
> View attachment 225328
> 
> 
> View attachment 225329
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is gonna be unvieled :
> 
> View attachment 225326
> 
> 
> View attachment 225323
> ​Please show me one your saudi made tin can over here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see the sources of those pictures from Iranian DOD.
> ​


Just a reminder, superior equipment and numbers does not equal superior army. I would of thought you would of understood considering what happened in the battle of Qadisiya. 20,000+ tribes men vs 200,000+ professional Persian army. I don't need to remind you on how it ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

There are reports in the net that the Saudis seek our joining the coalition like in Deseret Storm. However, this may not be a popular move because we in BD hardly differentiate between the Shia or Sunni. Anyway, without clearance from Delhi, Dhaka cannot take a decision here.


----------



## beast89

two saudi soldiers terminated Two Saudi border guards die in Yemen shelling - Yahoo News

houthis and army attacking saudi border

‫شاهد| إقتحامات الجيش اليمني واللجان الشعبية لموقع تويلق والإم بي سي السعوديين 27-05-2015‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## IR1907

beast89 said:


> two saudi soldiers terminated Two Saudi border guards die in Yemen shelling - Yahoo News
> 
> houthis and army attacking saudi border
> 
> ‫شاهد| إقتحامات الجيش اليمني واللجان الشعبية لموقع تويلق والإم بي سي السعوديين 27-05-2015‬‎ - YouTube


good news.


----------



## raptor22

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Just a reminder, superior equipment and numbers does not equal superior army. I would of thought you would of understood considering what happened in the battle of Qadisiya. 20,000+ tribes men vs 200,000+ professional Persian army. I don't need to remind you on how it ended.



It's not about gloting over Iranian equipment or their numbers surly I'm not interested to continue this childish game but if you check their previous posts and their attitude towards Iranian equipments you would see my point .... when you can't produce one nut looking down at others achievement is stupid ..... 
And on Qadisiya stuff , how is it have related to the topic?


----------



## Smh12344538

raptor22 said:


> It's not about gloting over Iranian equipment or their numbers surly I'm not interested to continue this childish game but if you check their previous posts and their attitude towards Iranian equipments you would see my point .... when you can't produce one nut looking down at others achievement is stupid .....
> And on Qadisiya stuff , how is it have related to the topic?


Lets face it, both Iran and Saudi Arabia produces sh*t equipment.


----------



## beast89

remains of saudi convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

beast89 said:


> remains of saudi convoy


looks fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Geralt said:


> looks fake



they use those pick-ups. The kings soldiers legged it as usual.

Saleh says he was offered millions by KSA to switch sides. lol the coalition know they are in a quagmire but at least africans will be sent in the arab only affair when required


----------



## Styx

beast89 said:


> they use those pick-ups. The kings soldiers legged it as usual.
> 
> Saleh says he was offered millions by KSA to switch sides. lol the coalition know they are in a quagmire but at least africans will be sent in the arab only affair when required


could be, but were they ambushed inside KSA or was it in Yemen ?


----------



## Hindustani78

GULF OF ADEN (May 27, 2015) An MV-22B Osprey from Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron 365 (Reinforced) takes off from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7). Iwo Jima is the flagship for the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), provides a versatile, sea-based expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U. S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shelby M. Tucker/ Released)





RED SEA (May 24, 2015) Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Dustin Van Hook, left, assigned to Combat Logistics Battalion 24, 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), and 1st Lt. Lukas Rebertus, a platoon commander with Battalion Landing Team 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, 24th MEU, participate in the Murph workout aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21). Marines and Sailors participated in the workout dedicated to Lt. Michael Murphy, a U.S. Navy SEAL and Medal of Honor recipient who lost his life in Operation Enduring Freedom, to honor the memory of fallen service members during Memorial Day. The 24th MEU is embarked on the ships of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Group and are deployed to maintain regional security in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Todd F. Michalek/Released)


----------



## beast89

Geralt said:


> could be, but were they ambushed inside KSA or was it in Yemen ?



inside KSA I assume or right on the border (I don't know arabic or its script). Houthis have done this several times. I posted a vid of bare-foot houthis shelling saudi arabia with saudi M198 artillery when they over-ran the base, most saudi soldiers legged it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> inside KSA I assume or right on the border (I don't know arabic or its script). Houthis have done this several times. I posted a vid of bare-foot houthis shelling saudi arabia with saudi M198 artillery when they over-ran the base, most saudi soldiers legged it.



Both of your vids are fake pal, Your Houthies can't even come near the border and stay there for an hour withiout the Apatche hunting them down like the rats they are, let alone going inside Saudi Arabia , And don't you feel silly posting a vid about an old burned out pickup truck and somhow claiming it's a Saudi outspot? 



raptor22 said:


> I'd be glad to see one of your Saudi made tin can products ... submarines, frigate etc ...
> Moreover the chopper you pictured is an experimental one made and designed in 1987 ... does your country produce helicopters? if it's true post the pictures ....
> 
> These are produced in Iran:
> 
> View attachment 225321
> 
> 
> View attachment 225327
> 
> View attachment 225328
> 
> 
> View attachment 225329
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is gonna be unvieled :
> 
> View attachment 225326
> 
> 
> View attachment 225323
> ​Please show me one your saudi made tin can over here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see the sources of those pictures from Iranian DOD.
> ​



Dude, we're talking about the super duper Iranian made weapons here not the weapons giving to you by big satan during the Shah, compare your Iranian made joke of a helicopter to the real weapons the "Big Satan" gave you during the Shah times, honestly i don't even know how you still have face to reply to me 

And now after relizing every weapon you make is a big fat joke just like Iran itself you started to modify the old Shah era weapons giving to you by "Big Satan" for example you took the old rusty F-5 added an extra tail and some fresh paints and now you're claiming it's stronger than the F-18 






By God if i was an Iranian i would've killed myself a long time ago from shame

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Lets face it, both Iran and Saudi Arabia produces sh*t equipment.





JUBA said:


> Both of your vids are fake pal, Your Houthies can't even come near the border and stay there for an hour withiout the Apatche hunting them down like the rats they are, let alone going inside Saudi Arabia , And don't you feel silly posting a vid about an old burned out pickup truck and somhow claiming it's a Saudi outspot?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, we're talking about the super duper Iranian made weapons here not the weapons giving to you by big satan during the Shah, compare your Iranian made joke of a helicopter to the real weapons the "Big Satan" gave you during the Shah times, honestly i don't even know how you still have face to reply to me
> 
> And now after relizing every weapon you make is a big fat joke just like Iran itself you started to modify the old Shah era weapons giving to you by "Big Satan" for example you took the old rusty F-5 added an extra tail and some fresh paints and now you're claiming it's stronger than the F-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By God if i was an Iranian i would've killed myself a long time ago from shame




And still you failed to prove me wrong by posting Saudi-made weapons .... is there anyone ? 
Iran has been sanctioned and has managed to make most of its needed weapons by its own ... what about you ? Iran makes submarines, frigates, destroyers, helicopters , tanks, missiles, drones by itself ... we have sent our satellites into the orbit .... maybe they are not the best but they are made in Iran .... what about you? tell me ... show your Saudi made submarines .... frigate and helicopters ... you've got great bonds with American so it wouldn't be hard to do so in comparasion with Iran ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

raptor22 said:


> And still you failed to prove me wrong by posting Saudi-made weapons .... is there anyone ?



I failed to prove you wrong in what exactly? that your weapons are a joke? KSA produce plenty of weapons locally, from small arms and ammunition to MRAPs, UAVs, IFVs, Light Armored Vehicles, Targeting Pods, Missiles, Smart Bombs, Radar Jammers Etc..... We also produce under license parts of our F-15s and Typhoons which we'll be produced locally in the upcoming years. And unlike you the weapons we make are actually real modern weapons not some fake mock ups designs and some rusty welded metal melded together to claim it's a super weapon 



raptor22 said:


> Iran has been sanctioned and has managed to make most of its needed weapons by its own



Do you actually call the iron bars that you welded together weapons? (Answer me honestly). If so then i wish you countinue making plenty of these weapons my friend 



raptor22 said:


> we have sent our satellites into the orbit .... maybe they are not the best but they are made in Iran .... what about you?



Well too bad Saudi Arabia got more satellites than you, we currently have 13 satellites in orbit, the latest is Saudi Sat-4





..................

Anyways let's continue the comedy segment of this argument with your Iranian made joke weapons shall we 


I hereby represent to you the super Mullah flying boat which was actually an old soviet design and it was dropped by the soviets and picked by the Mullahs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

raptor22 said:


> And still you failed to prove me wrong by posting Saudi-made weapons .... is there anyone ?
> Iran has been sanctioned and has managed to make most of its needed weapons by its own ... what about you ? Iran makes submarines, frigates, destroyers, helicopters , tanks, missiles, drones by itself ... we have sent our satellites into the orbit .... maybe they are not the best but they are made in Iran .... what about you? tell me ... show your Saudi made submarines .... frigate and helicopters ... you've got great bonds with American so it wouldn't be hard to do so in comparasion with Iran ....


I don't need to prove anything. Im from yemen and we are probably seen as the biggest jokes in the mid-east, as for saudi and iran, your technology is decades behind USA/RUSSIA/CHINA/UK.


----------



## beast89

JUBA said:


> Both of your vids are fake pal, Your Houthies can't even come near the border and stay there for an hour withiout the Apatche hunting them down like the rats they are, let alone going inside Saudi Arabia , And don't you feel silly posting a vid about an old burned out pickup truck and somhow claiming it's a Saudi outspot?







looks pretty real to me and so do those pick-ups the sort you border guards use. Your royals don't tell you anything. Thats why poor africans are going to be sacrificed to save your royals family's image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

JUBA said:


> I failed to prove you wrong in what exactly? that your weapons are a joke? KSA produce plenty of weapons locally, from small arms and ammunition to MRAPs, UAVs, IFVs, Light Armored Vehicles, Targeting Pods, Missiles, Smart Bombs, Radar Jammers Etc..... We also produce under license parts of our F-15s and Typhoons which we'll be produced locally in the upcoming years. And unlike you the weapons we make are actually real modern weapons not some fake mock ups designs and some rusty welded metal melded together to claim it's a super weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually call the iron bars that you welded together weapons? (Answer me honestly). If so then i wish you countinue making plenty of these weapons my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Well too bad Saudi Arabia got more satellites than you, we currently have 13 satellites in orbit, the latest is Saudi Sat-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> Anyways let's continue the comedy segment of this argument with your Iranian made joke weapons shall we
> 
> 
> I hereby represent to you the super Mullah flying boat which was actually an old soviet design and it was dropped by the soviets and picked by the Mullahs




I really do appreciate Saudis capabilities to produce home made weapons if it is so but stillI can not get your obsession about Iranian weapons ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> looks pretty real to me and so do those pick-ups the sort you border guards use. Your royals don't tell you anything. Thats why poor africans are going to be sacrificed to save your royals family's image.



I've seen this vid since the first day you foolishly posted it here thinking it's some kind of a Houthi victory, Too bad you don't understand Arabic to realize that they have Saudi accent and not Yemeni, these are Saudi soldiers and they got punished for not wearing their military uniforms during this, do you really think if Houthis entered our borders and captured one of our artilleries that we'll give them enough time to pull out their cell phones and take a picture of it let alone fire it? we would have carpet bombed the area and finished off the rats.



raptor22 said:


> I really do appreciate Saudis capabilities to produce home made weapons if it is so but stillI can not get your obsession about Iranian weapons ....



You can't blame me though, actually you can't blame anyone for laughing at it really. Let's face reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

JUBA said:


> I've seen this vid since the first day you foolishly posted it here thinking it's some kind of a Houthi victory, Too bad you don't understand Arabic to realize that they have Saudi accent and not Yemeni, these are Saudi soldiers and they got punished for not wearing their military uniforms during this, do you really think if Houthis entered our borders and captured one of our artilleries that we'll give them enough time to pull out their cell phones and take a picture of it let alone fire it? we would have carpet bombed the area and finished off the rats.
> 
> You can't blame me though, actually you can't blame anyone for laughing at it really. Let's face reality.



They did it during scorched earth. What's going on here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> They did it during scorched earth. What's going on here?



Hit and run tactics, that's what going on here, and that's pretty much all thay can do before the apache come and liquidate them:






But i'd like to see your Houthis supported by your Mullahs try a full out invasion inside Saudi territories just like the FSA, Nusra, Ahrar Asham, ISIS Etc... are doing to your Mullahs boys in Iraq and Syria, can your Houthis do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

JUBA said:


> Hit and run tactics, that's what going on here, and that's pretty much all thay can do before the apache come and liquidate them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i'd like to see your Houthis supported by your Mullahs try a full out invitation inside Saudi territories just like the FSA, Nusra, Ahrar Asham, SIS Etc... are doing to your Mullahs boys in Iraq and Syria, can your Houthis do that?



You dare not invade without egyptian troops so of course houthis will get you like this for now, their main priorities is Yemen.

More your royals get hurt the less savagery your kind can export to Pakistan and the rest of the world. There's a reason why Bin Laden is Saudi. Don't try that mullah sh** posturing on me, I barely mention them. the lows saudis does to subvert Pakistan never ceases to surprise me. This year, your royals sent to religious rags in response to the Yemen vote to teach parliamentary politics .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> You dare not invade without egyptian troops so of course houthis will get you like this for now, their main priorities is Yemen.



Why should we send ground troops at the moment? The Yemenis on the ground are doing an excellent job, they only need our air support which we will gladly delver and we'll keep toasting your Houthis from above and Yemenis will be roasting them from below.



beast89 said:


> More your royals get hurt the less savagery your kind can export to Pakistan and the rest of the world. There's a reason why Bin Laden is Saudi. Don't try that mullah sh** posturing on me, I barely mention them. Every year the lows saudis do to subvert Pakistan never ceases to surprise me. This year, your royals sent to religious rags in response to the Yemen vote to teach parliamentary politics



Nice Mullah delusions you got there buddy. By the way you still haven't answer me, why are the Houthis unable to do to us what ISIS, FSA, Nusra, Ahrar Sham Etc.. are doing to your Mullah boys in Iraq and Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

JUBA said:


> Why should we send ground troops at the moment? The Yemenis on the ground are doing an excellent job, they only need our air support which we will gladly delver and we'll keep toasting your Houthis from above and Yemenis will be roasting them from below.
> 
> Nice Mullah delusions you got there buddy. By the way you still haven't answer me, why are the Houthis unable to do to us what ISIS, FSA, Nusra, Ahrar Sham Etc.. are doing to your Mullah boys in Iraq and Afghanistan?



Wahhabi barbarism , Oil money and conventional armies don't work. Furthermore this early days when comparing to conflicts that span years. Why mention afghanistan unless somehow you ideologically relate to al Qaeda. I am 25% Afghan so this doesn't surprise me. Just need more honest saudis like you admit their love of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> Wahhabi barbarism , Oil money and conventional armies don't work. Furthermore this early days when comparing to conflicts that span years. Why mention afghanistan unless somehow you ideologically relate to al Qaeda. I am 25% Afghan so this doesn't surprise. Just need more honest saudis like you admit their love of terrorists.


Why do you change the subject? Just answer his question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why do you change the subject? Just answer his question.



I did in the first sentence bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> Wahhabi barbarism , Oil money and conventional armies don't work. Furthermore this early days when comparing to conflicts that span years. Why mention afghanistan unless somehow you ideologically relate to al Qaeda. I am 25% Afghan so this doesn't surprise. Just need more honest saudis like you admit their love of terrorists.



I meant Syria, it was a typo i fixed it, and you still haven't answered, so let me answer for you, that's because all you Mullah boys are a bunch of cowards Who can't fight, you need the "imperialist" west like you once called them to bomb your enemies for you, and even though the west is on your side you still not able to achieve victory, i pity you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smh12344538

Are 


JUBA said:


> I meant Syria, it was a typo i fixed it, and you still haven't answered, so let me answer for you, that's because all you Mullah boys are a bunch of cowards Who can't fight, you need the "imperialist" west like you once called them to bomb your enemies for you, and even though the west is on your side you still not able to achieve victory, i pity you.


Are you saudi brother or do you live somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Are
> 
> Are you saudi brother or do you live somewhere else?



Yea I'm from Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

JUBA said:


> I meant Syria, it was a typo i fixed it, and you still haven't answered, so let me answer for you, that's because all you Mullah boys are a bunch of cowards Who can't fight, you need the "imperialist" west like you once called them to bomb your enemies for you, and even though the west is on your side you still not able to achieve victory, i pity you.



Firstly I answered your questioned in the first sentence of my my reply. Secondly, you're not fooling anyone with that "typo". How could you accidentally put afghanistan there, its not middle-eastern and its there's no sect war happening solely due to it not being middle-eastern no matter how hard the saudi disciple Bin laden tried. Your al nusra who hang with the FSA is al qadea, the pakistan taliban is fighting in syria with your bros. Clearly al qaeda resonates with you, even if its a typo as you innocently proclaim, its your inner feeling your letting slip as Sigmund Freud would say.

Clearly you are an ISIS sympathiser with that Iraq reference or you are really hurt with the nuke deal. Furthermore, USA isn't your enemy who are you fooling. Your kings buy tens of billions from america, in fact your country holds the biggest arms deal in american history. USA is training your pilots and giving you logistics in this war. You were willing to pay them to bomb syria 2 years ago what changed all of a sudden. FSA is getting american aid. Heck, your royals are paying millions for saudi friendly lobbying group in USA ! You must tell your clerics about that one, they must know what your kings are doing squandering national wealth with the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

beast89 said:


> I did in the first sentence bro


Why do you even engage to talk with them? They are still living in stone age era... the most backward country on earth...now, you try to wake them up of their nice afternoon dream of being more advanced technologically and scientifically than Iran!! while they still have issues in their country that other backward countries left behind centuries ago!! You are trying to convince a Saudi that respond Iranian space technology with claiming to have more satellites in space!!!
It is like you try to convince a tribal badou to get an engineering degree and invent something!!

Leave it right here... You are too civilized to even talk to these Berbers who ask why Houthis don't behead innocent people like their beloved ISIL and Nosrah do... who asks why houthis don't eat livers of human on camera... who asks why houthis don't act as savage as their current and ancestors used to do... btw, eating human livers is what they inherited from their ancestors... like Hind the liver-eater!! A Saudi still is a Saudi even behind a Ferrari!!

Please stop here and let them party their JAHL... this is the best for us... It is like leaving a poor homeless psycho enjoy its life of realities!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Fighters battle Houthis in Yemen's southern city of Aden | Zee News
Saturday, May 30, 2015 - 00:31
Aden: Heavy fighting erupted in southern Yemen near Aden airport on Friday when local militia attacked Shiite Houthi rebels in a push to drive them from the district, residents and fighters said.

Saudi-led forces also made four air strikes on a military base near the airport, a source in the southern militia told Reuters.

A Saudi-led coalition began air strikes in Yemen on March 26 in a campaign to restore Yemeni President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi to power. He fled in March, after Iranian-backed Houthi rebels seized the capital Sanaa in September and then thrust into central and south Yemen.

Aden is Yemen`s commercial hub. Its airport has been closed since fighting began but its port provides sporadic access for desperately needed humanitarian aid to enter the country.

Houthis and forces loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh are concentrated around Aden`s districts of Khor Maksar, Crater and Moalla.

The fighting in Khor Maksar has killed four southern militia fighters and 15 Houthis so far, the militia source said.

Later on Friday Houthis fired shells at Saudi Arabia`s southwestern province of Jizan, according to their official Twitter account. There was no immediate information about casualties.

Saudi forces and the Houthis have been trading fire across the border since the Arab alliance began its military operations.

On Thursday, two Saudi border guards were killed and five wounded by shells fired from Yemen.

Intense air raids by the Arab alliance were also reported overnight by residents of Saada, a province in northwest Yemen which borders Saudi Arabia. Raids also targeted a weapons storage site in Sanaa, said residents.

On Monday, Houthi fighters suffered their first significant setback in the south in two months of civil war when local militia ejected them from much of the southern city of Dalea, about 170 km (105 miles) north of Aden.

The militias, who call themselves the Southern Resistance, are a loosely allied group of fighters who took up arms against the Houthis.

U.N.-sponsored peace talks set to be held in Geneva this week have been postponed because of the heavy fighting.

Reuters


----------



## Smh12344538

scythian500 said:


> Why do you even engage to talk with these desert lizard-eaters? They are still living in stone age era... the most backward country on earth...now, you try to wake them up of their nice afternoon dream of being more advanced technologically and scientifically than Iran!! while they still have issues in their country that other backward countries left behind centuries ago!! You are trying to convince a Saudi that respond Iranian space technology with claiming to have more satellites in space!!!
> It is like you try to convince a tribal badou to get an engineering degree and invent something!!
> 
> Leave it right here... You are too civilized to even talk to these Berbers who asks why Houthis don't behead innocent people light their beloved ISIL and Nosrah do... who asks why houthis don't eat livers of human on camera... who asks why houthis don't act as savage as thier current and ancestors used to do... btw, eating human livers is what they got from their ancestors... like Hind the liver-eater!!
> 
> Please stop here and let them party their JAHL... this is the best for us... It is like leaving a poor homeless psycho enjoy its life of realities!!


"desert lizard-eaters". That was deep, im reconsidering life right now, wow suicidal thoughts, such a powerful insult how could I ever show my face again. What made that worse was the stentch of your mullahs d*ck radiating from your mouth. I can't handle this. All bow down to the Irani Master race. (they act like they don't live in desert terrain either )



JUBA said:


> Yea I'm from Saudi Arabia.


Salaam to you from your Yemeni brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Anti-Houthi fighters of the Southern Popular Resistance ride a military vehicle in Yemen's southern port city of Aden May 28, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer





An anti-Houthi fighter of the Southern Popular Resistance stands guard as comrades fire from a tank in Yemen's southern port city of Aden May 28, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer




Anti-Houthi fighters of the Southern Popular Resistance fire from a tank in Yemen's southern port city of Aden May 28, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer


----------



## scythian500

Follow the latest developments of Yemenis Revolution live and interactive here:

Template:Yemen Insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Dubai (AFP) - Yemen's ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh said in an interview broadcast Friday he had rejected "millions of dollars" Saudi Arabia offered him if he stood up to the Shiite rebels.

"They told us 'we'll pay you millions of dollars if you ally with us'" against the Huthis, Saleh told the Beirut-based Al-Mayadeen television channel, adding that he rejected the offer.

"We will not let go of the Huthis," he said.

He said the former Saudi ambassador in Yemen "came to me with a message from the kingdom asking me to stand by (fugitive President Abedrabbo Mansour) Hadi and the Muslim Brotherhood... against the Huthis."

"I told them I support national unity for all political forces in Yemen," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

Madali said:


> Dubai (AFP) - Yemen's ex-president Ali Abdullah Saleh said in an interview broadcast Friday he had rejected "millions of dollars" Saudi Arabia offered him if he stood up to the Shiite rebels.
> 
> "They told us 'we'll pay you millions of dollars if you ally with us'" against the Huthis, Saleh told the Beirut-based Al-Mayadeen television channel, adding that he rejected the offer.
> 
> "We will not let go of the Huthis," he said.
> 
> He said the former Saudi ambassador in Yemen "came to me with a message from the kingdom asking me to stand by (fugitive President Abedrabbo Mansour) Hadi and the Muslim Brotherhood... against the Huthis."
> 
> "I told them I support national unity for all political forces in Yemen," he said.


Also when asked who is he fighting he said "the people who want south yemen independence and the muslim Brotherhood". Here is a dictator who ruled over us for 21 years, gets ousted in 2011 and yet has the army in his hands. I swear this guy is pharaoh 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

haman10 said:


> If your therapists says so , then it must be true .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA produces one more thing : highly advanced 2 legged explosive device . this technology is only at the hands of saudia as we speak .
> 
> please speak you english ? tnx
> 
> "we" produce . no you don't produce shyte . oh wait , you do . the only thing you produce is human waste .


Lol go make Qahers boy. 

KSA is way more advanced than Khomenistan on all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

azzo said:


> Lol go make Qahers boy.
> 
> KSA is way more advanced than Khomenistan on all levels.


indeed it is I can testify that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

azzo said:


> Lol go make Qahers boy.
> 
> KSA is way more advanced than Khomenistan on all levels.


Aren't ayatollahs pretty much the shia muslim version of the Catholic Pope?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## بلندر

so , what mighty collation army achieved till now !?


----------



## Smh12344538

بلندر said:


> so , what mighty collation army achieved till now !?


Destruction of the terrorists air and ballistic missile threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Aren't ayatollahs pretty much the shia muslim version of the Catholic Pope?


Pope on Steroid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Destruction of the terrorists air and ballistic missile threats.


Like the airplane you bombed in sanaa airport that was leased by Un for transferring aids to Yemen ?


----------



## monitor

* Yemen - Houthis arrest suicide bomber in Sanaa Mosque with chemical explosives inside sandals *























A Mall is a military target according to the Saudi Government


You might also like:


Sign to Debaltseve Ukraine has been cut down and is on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Sunday, May 31, 2015 - 11:29
Shelling from Yemen kills Saudi border guard, wounds 7 | Zee News

Riyadh: Saudi Arabia's state news agency has reported that shelling from Yemen has killed a border guard and wounded seven as a coalition the kingdom leads continues to target Shiite rebels there.

The Saudi Press Agency reported yesterday that the Lance Cpl. Ismail Mohammed Ibrahim Sindi was killed by the shelling targeting the kingdom's Jazan region.

The agency said "the border guard dealt with the situation accordingly," without elaborating.

A Saudi-led coalition has been targeting Shiite rebels in Yemen, known as Houthis, since March 26. Cross-border shelling has killed Saudi border guards and soldiers amid the campaign.

International aid groups say Yemen's war has killed up to 2,000 people and wounded 8,000. The UN estimates at least 1,037 civilians have been killed. 

PTI


----------



## azzo

scythian500 said:


> Hey gozoo... I agree. Saudi Arabs are more advanced... I found these 21th century products Saudis make by themselves in Saudi land...
> کریدور | کالا ها


Yeah yeah, keep at it. The fact is, the smallest city in the Gulf is more civilized and more welcoming and has more development than your whole country of Khomenistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U8200

Amazing what the Iranis are fed by their Mullah regime 



> Israeli made ammunition and weapons were part of a large cache of military material found in the Saudi embassy in Yemen's capital Sana'a, according to a report on Saturday by the Iranian Fars News Agency.
> 
> In addition to the Israeli-made weapons, the report said that rebels had also uncovered documents detailing an American plan to build a military base on Mayyun Island, a Saudi-controlled island strategically positioned in the narrow entrance to the Red Sea between Yemen and the African continent. Fars said that the base would protect American interests in the region, namely Israel's security.
> 
> The Iranian report included that Riyadh had asked Israel for a supply of advanced weapons for use by, what the report called, "the terrorist organizations in Yemen who are loyal to the fugitive President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

azzo said:


> Good one
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the news of the 30 Houthis taking over 30 villages which are 30 KM deep into Saudi borders
> 
> Your link says Houthis took over a camp which had *45* Tanks, *44* Humvees, and *465 *Rockets.
> 
> Also the picture shows your typical Majoosistani in his natural habitat. And stop being Jealous Khomenistani, your country would've been normal and civilized if it weren't for your kind giving Kharamenei 20% of your annual income. Where he spend it on his offspring and minions across the world.



sweet heart... your whole backward arabdom is officially owned by a family and u talk about %20 of our income? 

advanced!! civilized!! ok...

btw, did u even get what are those 21th century products Iran can never dream of? I bet you don't even know they were existed!!
کریدور | کالا ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Why are you majoosistanis so mad about the wahhabis. Atleast they carry the Shahada on their flag while KhomeiniStan have the Indian Sikh symbol on their flag.


what you are mocking is the term "*الله*" GOD, written in a symbolic way so it remains the same eve when flag is reversed. but as I described your kind in my previous comment, your brain has stopped functioning long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

mohsen said:


> what you are mocking is the term "*الله*" GOD, written in a symbolic way so it remains the same eve when flag is reversed. but as I described your kind in my previous comment, your brain has stopped functioning long time ago.


Still looks like this to me


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I read that Yemeni fighters took the city of Saeed. Also 1 saudi soldier killed and 7 wounded near the border.


----------



## Smh12344538

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I read that Yemeni fighters took the city of Saeed. Also 1 saudi soldier killed and 7 wounded near the border.


No habibi, im still independent XD


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> No habibi, im still independent XD


 no habibi I mean this one. God forbid that someone takes your city. 
Houthi rebels take control of strategic city in Yemen | Toronto Star


----------



## Irfan Baloch

mohsen said:


> what you are mocking is the term "*الله*" GOD, written in a symbolic way so it remains the same eve when flag is reversed. but as I described your kind in my previous comment, your brain has stopped functioning long time ago.


if you think you can shame and educate the ignorant then its ok but there is a Quranic verse in Surah Barka which states tht their hearts and minds are sealed.

Idiots like him ignore the Islamic script and the word Allah itself. going by the normal mob rule in Pakistan
he should be lynched and burnt for his blasphemy towards the word Allah.

by the way he is not the first one. there was another idiot who did that and I explained it was Khat is very old and used by the Muslim artists in pictures and Mosaics.



Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> No habibi, im still independent XD


your shameless
I normally dont comment on religious and sectarian commentary but you crossed the line by disrespecting the word Allah on Iranian flag and also mocked the Sikh symbol as well. 

criticising Iran is fine, disagreeing with their faith is also ok but dont insult the religion thats totally not allowed.


continue with your bigotry and you wont last long on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

Irfan Baloch said:


> if you think you can shame and educate the ignorant then its ok but there is a Quranic verse in Surah Barka which states tht their hearts and minds are sealed.
> 
> Idiots like him ignore the Islamic script and the word Allah itself. going by the normal mob rule in Pakistan
> he should be lynched and burnt for his blasphemy towards the word Allah.
> 
> by the way he is not the first one. there was another idiot who did that and I explained it was Khat is very old and used by the Muslim artists in pictures and Mosaics.
> 
> 
> your shameless
> I normally dont comment on religious and sectarian commentary but you crossed the line by disrespecting the word Allah on Iranian flag and also mocked the Sikh symbol as well.
> 
> criticising Iran is fine, disagreeing with their faith is also ok but dont insult the religion thats totally not allowed.
> 
> 
> continue with your bigotry and you wont last long on the forum.


Wow, so i would be burned alive by a pakistani mob because i said the symbol on the irani flag looked like the sikh symbol. Guess that rules me out of visiting pakistan with crazy people like you around.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Wow, so i would be burned alive by a pakistani mob because i said the symbol on the irani flag looked like the sikh symbol. Guess that rules me out of visiting pakistan with crazy people like you around.


better still take a one way ticket to Syria and Iraq, your kind are normally going there during half terms. you will feel at home with the ISIS cannibals and rapists there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Still looks like this to me


Khomeini or his ancestors were possibly sikhs. His family name was khomeini-hendizadeh. Hendizadeh means of Indian descent.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Khomeini or his ancestors were possibly sikhs. His family name was khomeini-hendizadeh. Hendizadeh means of Indian descent.


it is because his family did migrate from India.. kashmir part to be exact.
as far as I know Kohemi was of Kashmiri descent , Sikhs are a very young and small community compared to over a billion subcontinent population. trust me, the word Allah and its font has nothing to do with Sikh faith there are many other graceful ways to express your disagreement towards the Ayatullahs this is definitely not one.


----------



## scythian500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Khomeini or his ancestors were possibly sikhs. His family name was khomeini-hendizadeh. Hendizadeh means of Indian descent.


Wrong my friend:
The ancestors of Ruhollah Khomeini migrated from their original home of Nishapur in northeastern Iran to the kingdom of Awadh – a region in the modern state of Uttar Pradesh, India – whose rulers were TwelverShia Muslims of Persian origin.[30][31] During their rule they extensively invited, and received, a steady stream of Persian scholars, poets, jurists, architects, and painters.[32] The Khomeini family eventually settled in the small town of Kintoor, just outside Lucknow, the capital of Awadh.[33][34][35][36] Ayatollah Khomeini's paternal grandfather, Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hindi, was born in Kintoor and was a contemporary and relative of the famous scholar AyatollahSyed Mir Hamid Hussain Musavi.[34][36] He left Lucknow in 1830 on a pilgrimage to the tomb of Imam Ali in Najaf, Mesopotamia (now Iraq) and never returned.[33][36] According to Moin, this migration was to escape from the spread of British power in India.[37] In 1834 Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hindi visited Persia, and in 1839 he settled in Khomein.[34]Although he stayed and settled in Iran, he continued to be known as _Hindi_, indicating his stay in India, and Ruhollah Khomeini even used _Hindi_ as a pen name in some of his ghazals.[33]

It says they are *Persians from Nishabur in Iran*.... It also says the HINDI suffix stayed with them for a while* indicating his stay in India.... *They were Twelver Shia from those days... and in no way a SIKH



Irfan Baloch said:


> criticising Iran is fine, disagreeing with their faith


How come critisizing Iranian's main symbol ALLAH is unforgivable but criticizing their FAITH which is Shia MUSLIM is right??
anybody who says Shahada and testifies of Muhammad az his messenger and last prophet is a Muslim based on both Shia and Sunni Fiqh... Shias have the same prophet...same Qiblah, same Ali, same Fatima Al Zahra and Same Ulul Azm Prophets.... same Ramadan.... Same Namaz...

If you are really of good intentions to act as counter terrorism then you need to act every where that it is something about Wahhabis openly promote wiping off Shias and masacaring them... there are many posts here and in Saudi section openly invite all to do what Takfiri ISIL and Al Nosrah asks....

It is never alright to close your eyes on beheading promoters and Takfiri agenda here in PDF and only act upset when someone insults your own faith... It is rather same old middle eastern culture than a modern fair moderation...

Remember the famous saying of Imam Ali (a.s), when heard of some Muslim troopers opened a jewelry from the foot of one Jewish woman in Al Anbar:

" If a man dies of this disgrace of giving away Khalkhal (jewelry) from the foot of that Jewish woman, I would approve him"


----------



## Irfan Baloch

scythian500 said:


> How come critisizing Iranian's main symbol ALLAH is unforgivable but criticizing their FAITH which is Shia MUSLIM is right??


some petty people live to express their hatred and they call it their freedom.
I am educating them that you can criticise the sectarian pracitces or political system of a country but the fundamentals of a religion should be off limits.

my apology is that some people dont get peaceful sleep unless they vent out their political hatred, you are correct that allowing sectarian hatred while not tolerating religious one is contradictory but I was referring to more on the lines of scholarly differences of the two sects. despising the name of Muhammad PBUH and his family.
I get it there is a grey area but we do have many funny debates among the sunni Berlavis and Deobandis

any ways its irrelevant to the subject

I meant no disrespect to Iranians and their faith though

by the way my signature is very clear about where I stand. in case you dont understand then let me know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Still looks like this to me


Well remind me of the dude who reported me because he taught my avatar is a nude woman in a provocative pose .


----------



## Serpentine

His majsesty, king Salman prays in Islam's holiest place with shoes, only problem is that he doesn't know that he shouldn't pray with shoes. 'Custodian of holy mosques'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> His majsesty, king Salman prays in Islam's holiest place with shoes, only problem is that he doesn't know that he shouldn't pray with shoes. 'Custodian of holy mosques'.


Actually not taking off your shoes is the Sunna as per Haidiths.

Fail.

Also King Salman memorize the Quran.

I doubt Rouhani, the fake Mullah, does.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## U8200

Come on guys, let's not have a sectarian fight over shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

King Salman's Recitation








U8200 said:


> Come on guys, let's not have a sectarian fight over shoes


I must admit, from the outside, it does look ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

U8200 said:


> Come on guys, let's not have a sectarian fight over shoes


you will be amazed.

back in the days when Halaku Khan attacks and ransacked Beghdad

2 mullahs were debating (bitching) about who will be in the guy in the front if he and another guy are running around a tree



azzo said:


> Actually not taking off your shoes is the Sunna as per Haidiths.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Also King Salman memorize the Quran.
> 
> I doubt Rouhani, the fake Mullah, does.


please share the source because that can really help people who are on duty or have a medical condition restricting them to have a shoe on. I am not doubting you but its always good to share source.


you have shared a pleasant aspect about the Saudi king ma'shallah. but in the same breath you insulted the Iranian leader which was uncalled for.



Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Still looks like this to me


cant help you there.

if you look at the Perisan and Turkish art and Mughal art then you will find maybe more similarities to other scripts and fonts. does it mean that the sacredness of the text should be lost to you because it resembles something with other faiths and cultures?
get a treatment for the fat in your eyes, the bias will make you blind in life... just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

don't know why people make conspiracies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> don't know why people make conspiracies


well use of cluster bombs by KSAF is not a conspiracy, UN is blaming it for using these bombs on population areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Irfan Baloch said:


> please share the source because that can really help people who are on duty or have a medical condition restricting them to have a shoe on. I am not doubting you but its always good to share source.



"Praying with your shoes on is a Sunnah as it is evident from the Hadith. The Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم‎ ) used to pray in his slippers and also, with his leather socks. So, it is indeed a sunnah.*However, one should be really careful about it.* If the footwear is dirty, you should clean it before you enter the masjid. Also, sometimes the slippers are very dirty and if you enter the masjid, the furnishing or carpet of the masjid gets dirty. This will annoy people and make them leave the jam'ah. In some cases, if your shoes are dirty, the person praying behind you will face difficulty. In this case, scholars say *it is not permissible to wear those dirty shoes into the masjid*. However, in other places, for example, if you wish to pray on land, then you can pray with your shoes on. It is indeed a good sunnah."

*خَالِفُوا الْيَهُودَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُصَلُّونَ فِي نِعَالِهِمْ وَلاَ خِفَافِهِمْ

Act differently from the Jews, for they do not pray in their sandals or their shoes
*
Sunan Abi Dawood



Irfan Baloch said:


> you have shared a pleasant aspect about the Saudi king ma'shallah. but in the same breath you insulted the Iranian leader which was uncalled for.



You are right. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

_In normal circumstances, one cannot perform Salaat with the shoes on as it will be disrespectful to the Musjid and furthermore, wearing shoes alters the correct posture in the sitting position of Salaat. The main reason beside the impurity and disrespect to Masjid is that it will mess up your jalsa position (the position for reciting tashahud).

However, due to circumstances, for example, being in a jungle, etc. one will be excused for performing Salaat with the shoes on.
_
and Allah Ta'ala Knows Best
Mufti Ebrahim Desai (Sunni Mufti)
askimam.org/p...detail/760.html

PS: It is allowed according to Shaf'aee madhab but Hanafee's and Shia's are not allowed.

du'a requested

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

azzo said:


> Praying with your shoes on is a Sunnah as it is evident from the Hadith. The Prophet (صلى الله عليه وسلم‎ ) used to pray in his slippers and also, with his leather socks. So, it is indeed a sunnah.*However, one should be really careful about it.* If the footwear is dirty, you should clean it before you enter the masjid. Also, sometimes the slippers are very dirty and if you enter the masjid, the furnishing or carpet of the masjid gets dirty. This will annoy people and make them leave the jam'ah. In some cases, if your shoes are dirty, the person praying behind you will face difficulty. In this case, scholars say *it is not permissible to wear those dirty shoes into the masjid*. However, in other places, for example, if you wish to pray on land, then you can pray with your shoes on. It is indeed a good sunnah.
> 
> *خَالِفُوا الْيَهُودَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُصَلُّونَ فِي نِعَالِهِمْ وَلاَ خِفَافِهِمْ
> 
> Act differently from the Jews, for they do not pray in their sandals or their shoes
> *
> Sunan Abi Dawood
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. Thank you.


Mashallah

and thanks for sharing I recall the leader show reference some where during a Kutba. long time ago. 
this should be clarified to more people as well. specially remember the days where we had to take off our military boots while in the field which is very cumbersome and time consuming I do know there are exceptions to help people but never knew if re Prayers there is so much accommodation accorded by Islam.. our Mullahs have really made our religion really hard to follow these days.

on a lighter note I will like to share with you and my Iranian friends 
during Taliban rule a Pakistani team went to kabul to play a "friendly" match 
of course there was no chance for a woman to see that match so Pakistani footballers were ok to be in shorts yes?


WRONG


they were beaten up badly by Taliban police as they turned up in the ground to play and just to complete the insult and punishment, their eyebrows were shaved off to teach them a lesson that they should always wear full length trousers while playing. (pretty much mild compared to what ISIS does these days I must say)


after laughing my *** off I do stop and think for a moment that Taliban Police did have a point you see?
they were trying to safeguard the Pakistani footballers from the lustful eyes of the Taliban crowd who would have had lustful thoughts looking at their buttocks that become more prominent in the shorts?

ok if all of you (who read this post) like this joke on us Pakistanis then please promise no more hate posts this evening?

hmm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

I was hoping I can keep my mouth shut on this thread but since this has continued and I will be guilty of withholding information if I carried on pretending not knowing anything about it.

My reason being the hadith available on this are rather limited in the sense that it does not provide ample details to get a clearer picture and I will have to enter the realm of Zann al-mubah, meaning (Speculation based on probability) when I comment on them.

*may Allah (swt) guide us not to err. *

When we read the Qur’an

20: 9 Has the story of Moses reached thee?

10 Behold he saw a fire: so he said to his family "Tarry ye; I perceive a fire; perhaps I can bring you some burning brand therefrom or find some guidance at the fire."

11 But when he came to the fire a voice was heard: "O Moses!

12 "Verily I am thy Lord! *Therefore (in My presence) put off thy shoes: thou art in the sacred valley Tuwa.*

Ibrahim says: Hence it is clear that , when we approach Holy Ground or scared Areas we must remove our shoes/sandals as a mark of respect. Thus If someone entered a mosque without removing his/her shoes in our current time frame (since mosques are well maintained and kept clean) it would cause an outrage and disrespect for the people who have humbled themselves by removing their shoes.

At the same time when we pray, our intention should be that we are standing in front of Allah (swt) hence using shoes is not advisable.

On the other hand the following hadith conveys that

Al-Muwatta Hadith Hadith 48.16

Wearing Sandals

Yahya related to me from Malik from his paternal uncle Abu Suhayl ibn Malik from his father that Kab al-Ahbar said to a man who took off his sandals, "Why have you taken off your sandals? Perhaps you have interpreted this ayat, 'Remove your sandals. You are in the pure valley of Tuwa?' (Sura 20 ayat 12) Do you know what the sandals of Musa were?"

Malik (the father of Abu Suhayl) said, "I do not know what the man answered." Kab said, "* They were made from the skin of a dead donkey." *

Ibrahim says: Even then my statements are correct where mosques and dedicated places of worship are concerned. For wearing shoes in such places have been refused by the maintainers of such places , hence a dignitary using shoes would amount to disrespect and should not be practiced as much as possible in my view. ( unless they are carrying an extra pair of clean shoes just for prayers)

The Following hadith attest to the approval of wearing shoes in prayer , when they are clean in nature.

Sunan of Abu-Dawood Hadith 650 Narrated by Abu Sa'id al-Khudri

*While the Apostle of Allah (peace be upon him) was leading his Companions in prayer, he took off his sandals and laid them on his left side; so when the people saw this, they removed their sandals. *When the Apostle of Allah (peace be upon him) finished his prayer, he asked: What made you remove your sandals? The replied: We saw you remove your sandals, so we removed our sandals. The Apostle of Allah (peace be upon him) then said: *Gabriel came to me and informed me that there was filth in them. When any of you comes to the mosque, he should see; if he finds filth on his sandals, he should wipe it off and pray in them. *

Ibrahim says: Although this hadith allows the use of shoes in mosques, we need to understand what or how mosques were at this time frame when this was applicable. Anyone who had visited Arabia and the old places of worship ( mosques at the time of prophet (pbuh)) will attest that the Mosques of that time, was just a flat piece of land with a piece of wall, that acted as a barrier for the imam to stand facing the kaa’bah ( hence there are hadiths which records dogs freely roaming into them)

In other words these mosques were open and due to the climate, it can get pretty hot, thus shoes have to be used or else one will get burnt by the shear heat of the soil.

I have in my past experience faced a lot of difficulties in Makkah itself when my sandals may get lost and one has to walk even a short distance on the pavements barefooted.

Thus in my opinion , the above hadith is more related to praying when one is traveling or when one is in an open mosque and the place is not exactly clean in all aspects .

Now the second hadith tells us, that the Prophet (pbuh) also removed shoes when praying, which is what most of us prefer to do in this time frame .

Sunan of Abu-Dawood Hadith 648 Narrated by Abdullah ibn as-Sa'ib

I saw the Prophet (peace be upon him) praying on the day of the conquest of Mecca and* he had placed his shoe at his left side. *

Ibrahim says: hence at our current times when we have such clean and well maintained places of worship , it is important that we remove our shoes and use our socks only or be barefooted when we stand in prayer.

Allah (swt) knows best

Again what I am saying are to be considered Zann al-mubah, meaning (Speculation based on probability) and should not be taken as contradicting the hadiths.

Was salaam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Irfan Baloch said:


> well use of cluster bombs by KSAF is not a conspiracy, UN is blaming it for using these bombs on population areas.



The title of video is tactical nuke.  Because this explosion looked like a nuke.


----------



## azzo

Irfan Baloch said:


> Mashallah
> 
> and thanks for sharing I recall the leader show reference some where during a Kutba. long time ago.
> this should be clarified to more people as well. specially remember the days where we had to take off our military boots while in the field which is very cumbersome and time consuming I do know there are exceptions to help people but never knew if re Prayers there is so much accommodation accorded by Islam.. our Mullahs have really made our religion really hard to follow these days.
> 
> on a lighter note I will like to share with you and my Iranian friends
> during Taliban rule a Pakistani team went to kabul to play a "friendly" match
> of course there was no chance for a woman to see that match so Pakistani footballers were ok to be in shorts yes?


The prophet prayed with both shoes on and off.

And as great Imams had said, Islam was sent down to make People's lives easier, when it no longer does that, then you must know you're not practicing Islam.

Islam is a mercy, as God said. And the multiple interpretations of different Imams is a mercy, since times and places change constantly. That's how the first Muslims understood Islam.

The problem with Taliban or similar hardliners, is that they stopped trying to interpret Qur'an for OUR time and place, instead they made what some "Ulama's" ancient interpretation (which fit their time-frame) holy, and replaced the Hadiths and Qur'an with ancient Imams' sayings and interpretations.

@scythian500

You can't contradict a clear Hadith with a subjective deduction of your own, or an interpretation. 

It is in your right to deduce that since Moses took his shoes off in "Tuwa" then that means a person must take his shoes off in all holy places. But that is not the way of God or the Quran. Since if he wanted that meaning he would've just said it clearly. As per the restriction of going to the Mosque while drunk for example. 
I don't see the need of trying to put more restrictions on ourselves, when God himself made it easy for us. And I'm sure Muslims at least will have the common sense of not dirtying a clean carpet with their shoes. As you said, depends on the ground. Yet, the Hadith still holds in all situations if someone chooses to practice it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

azzo said:


> The prophet prayed with both shoes on and off.
> 
> And as great Imams had said, Islam was sent down to make People's lives easier, when it no longer does that, then you must know you're not practicing Islam.
> 
> Islam is a mercy, as God said. And the multiple interpretations of different Imams is a mercy, since times and places change constantly. That's how the first Muslims understood Islam.
> 
> The problem with Taliban or similar hardliners, is that they stopped trying to interpret Qur'an for OUR time and place, instead they made what some "Ulama's" ancient interpretation (which fit their time-frame) holy, and replaced the Hadiths and Qur'an with ancient Imams' sayings and interpretations.
> 
> @scythian500
> 
> You can't contradict a clear Hadith with a subjective deduction of your own, or an interpretation.
> 
> It is in your right to deduce that since Moses took his shoes off in "Tuwa" then that means a person must take his shoes off in all holy places. But that is not the way of God or the Quran. Since if he wanted that meaning he would've just said it clearly. As per the restriction of going to the Mosque while drunk for example.
> I don't see the need of trying to put more restrictions on ourselves, when God himself made it easy for us. And I'm sure Muslims at least will have the common sense of not dirtying a clean carpet with their shoes. As you said, depends on the ground. Yet, the Hadith still holds in all situations if someone chooses to practice it.


Islam does not want hardship for Muslims but... Is n't even easier to pray while laying down or while stretching your feet on the ground? In shia Islam, there are both common sense and logic and also respect and sacred... In shia taking it easy is only when you are not healthy or have a reasonable excuse for not praying the way it is standard... Islam is not harsh on people with illnesses or disability... you can not fast if it harms your body while yours ill... You can pray sitting or laying down if you can't do it like a normal person...

But in my personal idea, whatever is directly about Allah and its prophet and ahl ul beit, we should keep it as respectful as we can... in Persian culture it is not that respectful to wear shoes when Praying, putting Shia Fiqh aside....

We never enter other people's houses wearing shoes let alone Masjids... For me it is all about respect..although there is problems with the position to recite Shahada....

There are many Aghval and Afa,al from nabi (s.a.s.v) from the time he was alive... In shia we don't just repeat whatever Rasul allah used to do... The principle of "rule of time and place" of shia Fiqh applies to this too... for example, Nabi Sallalah used to sometimes pray with his shoes on on the ground...Those days, Muslims were mostly travelling and had to pray on the ground. These days, we pray on carpets and prayer mats (janamaz). Thus, it would be better to pray without shoes. But there are occasions when the exception becomes the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azzo

scythian500 said:


> Islam does not want hardship for Muslims but... Is n't even easier to pray while laying down or while stretching your feet on the ground? In shia Islam, there are both common sense and logic and also respect and sacred... In shia taking it easy is only when you are not healthy or have a reasonable excuse for not praying the way it is standard... Islam is not harsh on people with illnesses or disability... you can not fast if it harms your body while yours ill... You can pray sitting or laying down if you can't do it like a normal person...
> 
> But in my personal idea, whatever is directly about Allah and its prophet and ahl ul beit, we should keep it as respectful as we can... in Persian culture it is not that respectful to wear shoes when Praying, putting Shia Fiqh aside....
> 
> We never enter other people's houses wearing shoes let alone Masjids... For me it is all about respect..although there is problems with the position to recite Shahada....
> 
> There are many Aghval and Afa,al from nabi (s.a.s.v) from the time he was alive... In shia we don't just repeat whatever Rasul allah used to do... The principle of "rule of time and place" of shia Fiqh applies to this too... for example, Nabi Sallalah used to sometimes pray with his shoes on on the ground...Those days, Muslims were mostly travelling and had to pray on the ground. These days, we pray on carpets and prayer mats (janamaz). Thus, it would be better to pray without shoes. But there are occasions when the exception becomes the rule.


I understand where you coming from, but as @Irfan Baloch said, some people doubted that they can take advantages of the mercy of Islam in dire situations such as* " because that can really help people who are on duty or have a medical condition restricting them to have a shoe on." *Where the Hadith gives more wiggle room. such is Islam in general. Sent down to serve the people, and not add to their already existing hardships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

scythian500 said:


> Islam does not want hardship for Muslims but... Is n't even easier to pray while laying down or while stretching your feet on the ground? In shia Islam, there are both common sense and logic and also respect and sacred... In shia taking it easy is only when you are not healthy or have a reasonable excuse for not praying the way it is standard... Islam is not harsh on people with illnesses or disability... you can not fast if it harms your body while yours ill... You can pray sitting or laying down if you can't do it like a normal person...
> 
> But in my personal idea, whatever is directly about Allah and its prophet and ahl ul beit, we should keep it as respectful as we can... in Persian culture it is not that respectful to wear shoes when Praying, putting Shia Fiqh aside....
> 
> We never enter other people's houses wearing shoes let alone Masjids... For me it is all about respect..although there is problems with the position to recite Shahada....
> 
> There are many Aghval and Afa,al from nabi (s.a.s.v) from the time he was alive... In shia we don't just repeat whatever Rasul allah used to do... The principle of "rule of time and place" of shia Fiqh applies to this too... for example, Nabi Sallalah used to sometimes pray with his shoes on on the ground...Those days, Muslims were mostly travelling and had to pray on the ground. These days, we pray on carpets and prayer mats (janamaz). Thus, it would be better to pray without shoes. But there are occasions when the exception becomes the rule.


I know what you are saying and respecting the Mosque is a very valid point too
just pointing out at how Islam accommodates the Muslims despite the current popular belief e.g Qasr.. when youa re travelling .. the concession re prayers and fasting etc.

as long as all Fiqhs of Islam stay true to sources of Shariah i.e. Quran and Sunnah (Ahl Baith) and interpret according to current times etc we will be fine. we got a bit off track but at least there are no insults being traded which I really appropriate.

thanks to all of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

To understand what's going on in Yemen, you had better watch this documentary which made by Al Jazeera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

should I post documentary from IRIB or Al Alam about Yemen !?


----------



## azzo

alarabi said:


> To understand what's going on in Yemen, you had better watch this documentary which made by Al Jazeera.


Dude what the hell are you doing in Brazil?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

azzo said:


> Dude what the hell are you doing in Brazil?!


Right now I'm in the USA, I just like Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

some footage of houthis and Yemen army attacks on KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alarabi

بلندر said:


> should I post documentary from IRIB or Al Alam about Yemen !?


Are you comparing Al Jazeera with IRIB and Al Alam?
Because I think there is a big gap in credibility and reliability between Al Jazeera and those channels...If you think you have a documentary that could help us to understand the situation of Yemen, then submit it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

'Yemen tribesmen kill 18 Houthi fighters in ambush' | Zee News
Sanaa: Armed tribesmen killed 18 Houthi fighters in an ambush in Yemen`s central province of Ibb on Tuesday, residents said, in one of the deadliest ground attacks in over two months of war.

The attack hit a convoy of militiamen and allied Army troops in the town of Qaeda while they were en route to the city of Taiz, a flashpoint of clashes between Yemen`s dominant Houthis and armed backers of exiled president Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Farther south in Dhalea province, around 15 Houthi fighters were killed in heavy clashes with pro-Hadi fighters on Monday night.

A coalition of Arab countries led by Saudi Arabia, seeking to restore Hadi to power, has carried out over nine weeks of air strikes on Houthi fighters who have seized large parts of Yemen.

The Houthis, members of a Shi`ite sect hailing from a Yemen`s far north, seized the capital in September and fanned out southward, triggering the Arab military intervention.

They describe their spread as a revolution and a victory against corruption, but Sunni Muslim Gulf Arab states worry that they are a proxy for the influence of their regional Shi`ite rival Iran.

Saudi-led air strikes hit Houthi positions along Yemen`s far northern border with the kingdom and struck military bases aligned with the group in the capital Sanaa on Tuesday.

Residents of Yemen`s far northern province of al-Jawf said five suspected al Qaeda members were killed in a suspected American drone strike on two cars in a frontline battle area between the Houthis and Sunni tribesmen.

The United States fears that the political chaos in Yemen could strengthen al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, the deadliest branch of the global militant group. It has kept up its aerial bombings on the group`s operatives.

As the Houthis and their army allies have spread into some majority Sunni areas in Yemen, local tribesmen have in some cases joined forces with al Qaeda militants, bolstering the group`s influence in local affairs.

Neighbouring Oman, a neutral power, is mediating talks between Houthi and American officials in the capital Muscat aimed at ending Yemen`s conflict.

The dialogue also led Yemeni authorities to release to Oman on Monday a detained American freelance journalist.

Yemeni politicians say the discussions are narrowing ground between Yemen`s exiled government and the Houthis and may soon pave the way for more formal United Nations-backed negotiations.

Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

alarabi said:


> Are you comparing Al Jazeera with IRIB and Al Alam?
> Because I think there is a big gap in credibility and reliability between Al Jazeera and those channels...If you think you have a documentary that could help us to understand the situation of Yemen, then submit it here.



well , for sure IRIB and AL Alam doesn't cheer for obvious criminal ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

saudis kill anti-houthi rebels 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/03/w...ies-of-saudi-led-coalition-witnesses-say.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

UDAIRI, KUWAIT (May 15, 2015) Two HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopter from the Dragonslayers of Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 11, attached to the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt, leave Kuwait after practicing landing techniques. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chris Brown/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

Reconnaissance Marines with the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit’s Maritime Raid Force, sourced from Force Reconnaissance Company, 2nd Reconnaissance Battalion, and embarked on the amphibious assault ship Iwo Jima, jump from a CH-53E Super Stallion during helocast training in the Gulf of Aden on May 28. Cpl. Joey Mendez/Marine Corps


----------



## Serpentine

Today, Yemenis in Sana'a demonstrated against Saudi aggression:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

Saudi soldiers killed. The royals said they repelled the attack but houthi sources claimed it was a IED hours before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Arabia says shoots down Scud missile fired by Yemen's Houthis | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, June 6, 2015 - 11:56

Cairo: Saudi Arabia shot down a Scud missile fired into the kingdom by Yemen`s dominant Houthi group and its army allies on Saturday, according to the Saudi state news agency, in the first use of the missile in over two months of war.


*The missile was launched early Saturday morning in the direction of Khamees al-Mushait*, and was intercepted by a Patriot missile, a statement by the leadership of the Saudi-led joint Arab military coalition said.

The area is home to largest air force base in southern Saudi Arabia, the world`s top oil exporter, but there are no oil facilities in the area.

An alliance of Gulf Arab nations has been bombing Yemen`s dominant Houthi militia and allied army units loyal to powerful ex-President Saleh since March 26 in an attempt to restore exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi to power.

The coalition has said a main goal of their war effort is to neutralize the threat that rockets in Yemen pose to Saudi Arabia and its neighbours.

Arab airstrikes have pounded arms and missile stores in the capital Sanaa and other military bases in Yemen almost every day, *but the firing of the Scud - an 11-metre (35-foot) long ballistic missile with ranges of 300 km (200 miles) and more - shows the country`s supply has not yet been eliminated.*

Saleh, Yemen`s autocrat president from 1978 to 2012, was forced to step down amid Arab Spring street protests but retains most the army`s loyalty and has joined forces with the Houthis in combat with Hadi`s armed backers in Yemen`s south.

Saudi-owned Arabiya described overnight ground fighting along its border as the "largest attack" yet by Houthi forces and Yemen`s republican guard, a unit close to Saleh.

"It was the first confrontation undertaken by Saleh`s (Republican) guard, and coalition planes and Saudi Apache (helicopters) undertook ground fire for 10 hours," a military spokesman told the network.

Saudi-led forces said on Friday that four Saudi troops, including an officer, were killed after an attack was launched from the Yemeni side on border areas in Jizan and Najran. 

Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

Four Saudi forces killed in attack on border from Yemen| Reuters
Saudi-led forces said on Friday four Saudis were killed after an attack was launched on border areas in Jizan and Najran by forces loyal to former Yemeni president Ali Abdullah Saleh and Houthi rebels.

A statement on the official Saudi news agency SPA said that an attack had been launched from the Yemeni side into Saudi Arabia's Jizan and Najran areas and a battle had taken place since the early hours of Friday and until noon in which tens of Yemeni soldiers were killed.

Four Saudis were also killed in the battle, one officer from the National Guard, two ground forces officers and one border guard, the statement said.

An alliance of Gulf Arab nations has been bombing Houthi militia and allied army units that control much of Yemen since March 26 in what they say is an attempt to restore exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

ADVERTISING
Saudi forces and the Houthis have been trading fire across the border since the Arab alliance began its military operations.


----------



## azzo

*Saudi Arabia repel biggest offensive on its its borders by Yemeni pro-Saleh Republican Guard* (More than 80 killed)







*Saudi air defense intercept a Scud missile





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

azzo said:


> bullcrap!


Despite that the Sauds are paying big bucks to quell stories about their fighting inadequacies, stories are still coming out...The houthis are still advancing and the Sauds retreating , more likely fleeing at the first shot across their bow...


----------



## Natan

azzo said:


> *Saudi air defense intercept a Scud missile*​


What do you use to intercept Scuds? Patriot PAC3?


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> Despite that the Sauds are paying big bucks to quell stories about their fighting inadequacies, stories are still coming out...The houthis are still advancing and the Sauds retreating , more likely fleeing at the first shot across their bow...


Stories coming out from the rectum of Iranian media sources. 

Have fun with your delusions.



Natan said:


> What do you use to intercept Scuds? Patriot PAC3?



Perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

‘Scores’ of rebel forces were killed in a battle that lasted from dawn to noon yesterday, according to the agency, while four Saudi soldiers were killed in the fighting.

Scuds were developed by the Soviet Union during the Cold War and were exported to several countries, including Yemen.

*Reports from a website allied with Saleh says the Yemeni army possesses 300 Scud missiles, and that the majority are under the control of the Houthis and Saleh’s forces.*

In February 1991, an Iraqi-fired Scud evaded a Patriot strike and hit a U.S. base in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, killing 28 American soldiers.


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> Their rectum are a lot cleaner than yours


Lol.. 

I think you should seek therapy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

Ceylal said:


> The whole Saudi Arabia is anything but a psych ward! back to the falaka the Houthis are administering to the Sauds...
> 
> The Sauds fleeing their town..
> View attachment 228005
> 
> The Sauds coalition taking their frustration of a herd of goats
> View attachment 228008
> 
> Houthis targeting a Saudis border post..look how close he is without being detected..
> View attachment 228011
> 
> tweet from the Sauds on Saudi casualities
> View attachment 228012
> 
> 
> Saudi Equipment lined up for the taking
> View attachment 228013
> 
> Yemeni daily font page
> View attachment 228014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

azzo said:


>


Azzo, don't forget to be nice to the Mod who deleted my thread, the one you are answering to. Despite the bias of the Moderators, they are plenty of news out there that show that the Houdhis are tearing apart the Sauds and their coalition. Please don't forget the mods, they are playing a bigger role in covering your behind than the US, Israel combined.


----------



## Takaavar

Remaining exclusively up in the air and launching airstrikes for months against the poorest Arab country without any effective air defence or air force? One of the most cowardly 'battles' I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA

Takaavar said:


> Remaining exclusively up in the air and launching airstrikes for months against the poorest Arab country without any effective air defence or air force? One of the most cowardly 'battles' I've ever seen.



Last thing we need is a Mullah boy telling us about cowardness and courage, your country is dependent on its terrorist proxies to fight for it, never engaged it direct war, the only thing you good for is screaming behind your microphones while sh!tting your pants when things get real, your cowardness has been demonstrated many times with many examples to show, so I'll shut my mouth if i were you mullah boy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

JUBA said:


> Last thing we need is a Mullah boy telling us about cowardness and courage, your country is dependent on its terrorist proxies to fight for it, never engaged it direct war, the only thing you good for is screaming behind your microphones while sh!tting your pants when things get real, your cowardness has been demonstrated many times with many examples to show, so I'll shut my mouth if i were you mullah boy


why not test your theory why not use your supa dupa army and crush the head of the snake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Takaavar

JUBA said:


> Last thing we need is a Mullah boy telling us about cowardness and courage, *your country is dependent on its terrorist proxies to fight for it,* *never engaged it direct war*, the only thing you good for is screaming behind your microphones while sh!tting your pants when things get real, your cowardness has been demonstrated many times with many examples to show, so I'll shut my mouth if i were you mullah boy


As you were writing these bullsh!ts, our commander in IRGC Qassem Suleimani and his men was personally engaging on the frontline of War on Terror in Iraq, and your US&UK-backed military leaders were bombing defence-less cities in Yemen and imposing their naval blockade on 20 million starving civilians.


----------



## Takaavar

JEskandari said:


> why not test your theory why not use your supa dupa army and crush the head of the snake.


The richest Arab country thanks to crude oils doesn't have the balls to actually start a war against what they say is their enemy and a threat - the poorest Arab nation (let alone Iran). When Saddam were capturing Saudi territories all they could do was sh!tting in their pants and begging their American masters to handle the situation. In case of Iran, they would beg their Jew masters who have been killing Arab civillians like sheeps on a daily basis to do something against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

PGW LRT3, taken after Saudi soldiers ran away from one of their posts:







If Saudis had launched a ground invasion, Houthis would become one of the best armed groups in the world, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azzo

Serpentine said:


> PGW LRT3, taken after Saudi soldiers ran away from one of their posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Saudis had launched a ground invasion, Houthis would become one of the best armed groups in the world, lol.



Saudi Arabia is +30KM into Yemen borders.

And nice source btw:

*Military.ir*

"Military Iran" Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JUBA

JEskandari said:


> why not test your theory why not use your supa dupa army and crush the head of the snake.



We already giving them hell, why don't your coward mullahs step in and save their stooges? Or better yet just send another "aid" ship so we could humiliate you again.



Takaavar said:


> As you were writing these bullsh!ts, our commander in IRGC Qassem Suleimani and his men was personally engaging on the frontline of War on Terror in Iraq, and your US&UK-backed military leaders were bombing defence-less cities in Yemen and imposing their naval blockade on 20 million starving civilians.



Your dumb commander only supervise on your Afghan, and Shiite proxies, and you already lost plenty of those "commanders", so as i said you don't have the balls to send your troops, because you know it will be the massacre of the century for you lol.



Serpentine said:


> PGW LRT3, taken after Saudi soldiers ran away from one of their posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Saudis had launched a ground invasion, Houthis would become one of the best armed groups in the world, lol.



Mullah fail lol.

These are anti Houthi militants, these weapons were airdropped to them, if they were Houthies they would've showed their "death to America & curse on the Jews" flags behind the weapons.

Try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

JUBA said:


> These are anti Houthi militants, these weapons were airdropped to them, if they were Houthies they would've showed their "death to America & curse on the Jews" flags behind the weapons.



Your logic is too lame. So either there is a flag or they are not Houthis? There are better ways to cover up for your incompetence.


----------



## Hack-Hook

JUBA said:


> We already giving them hell, why don't your coward mullahs step in and save their stooges? Or better yet just send another "aid" ship so we could humiliate you again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dumb commander only supervise on your Afghan, and Shiite proxies, and you already lost plenty of those "commanders", so as i said you don't have the balls to send your troops, because you know it will be the massacre of the century for you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mullah fail lol.
> 
> These are anti Houthi militants, these weapons were airdropped to them, if they were Houthies they would've showed their "death to America & curse on the Jews" flags behind the weapons.
> 
> Try again.


I wonder why till today your supa dupa army and security services failed to show any evidence of Iran involvement in yemen .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Your logic is too lame. So either there is a flag or they are not Houthis? There are better ways to cover up for your incompetence.



Alright then, go ahead and prove me with the ultimate evedince that they're Houthies, Can you do that? Didn't think so.

Next time if you want to post your silly propaganda at least back it up with strong evidence or just save yourself the embarrassment and don't post it at all.



JEskandari said:


> I wonder why till today your supa dupa army and security services failed to show any evidence of Iran involvement in yemen .



Is this supposed to be a serious question? I like how you dodged my question with another question, so here let me ask you again, why don't your *coward *mullahs step in to save their stooges in Yemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

azzo said:


> Saudi Arabia is +30KM into Yemen borders.
> 
> And nice source btw:
> 
> *Military.ir*
> 
> "Military Iran" Enough said.



so you just accept content from ALJazeara and AL Arabya and .... 
and military.ir is a private site and doesn't belong to any organization ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

JUBA said:


> Alright then, go ahead and prove me with the ultimate evedince that they're Houthies, Can you do that? Didn't think so.
> 
> Next time if you want to post your silly propaganda at least back it up with strong evidence or just save yourself the embarrassment and don't post it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be a serious question? I like how you dodged my question with another question, so here let me ask you again, why don't your *coward *mullahs step in to save their stooges in Yemen?


Proove that they are our vassals also do they really need any help ?


----------



## بلندر

JEskandari said:


> Proove that they are our vassals also do they really need any help ?



well , they need help for chasing mighty Arab coalition army ...


----------



## United

Four million Burmese to be absorbed in KSA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

بلندر said:


> so you just accept content from ALJazeara and AL Arabya and ....
> and military.ir is a private site and doesn't belong to any organization ...




There's a difference between a video that's verifiable by other sources, and a random, absent-context, picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> PGW LRT3, taken after Saudi soldiers ran away from one of their posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Saudis had launched a ground invasion, Houthis would become one of the best armed groups in the world, lol.


good lord this is a big anti material rifle.what were they planning to do with it? blow up Eden with it?


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> good lord this is a big anti material rifle.what were they planning to do with it? blow up Eden with it?



They got it from Saudi soldiers who ran away. That's a beast. This is what happens when you have money to buy expensive arms, but your ground forces suck! I can't believe level of embarrassment if Saudis were not too coward to avoid ground war in Yemen. They just bomb from the sky with expensive western bombs, mostly killing civilians. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> They got it from Saudi soldiers who ran away. That's a beast. This is what happens when you have money to buy expensive arms, but your ground forces suck! I can't believe level of embarrassment if Saudis were not too coward to avoid ground war in Yemen. They just bomb from the sky with expensive western bombs, mostly killing civilians. That's it.


I disagree with your comments about Saudis being cowards just because a handful national guards found themselves outnumbered and overwhelmed by the Yemeni ambush. 
our soldiers didnt run away from the posts and they were beheaded by the wahabi terrorists.


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> I disagree with your comments about Saudis being cowards just because a handful national guards found themselves outnumbered and overwhelmed by the Yemeni ambush.
> our soldiers didnt run away from the posts and they were beheaded by the wahabi terrorists.



I didn't mean this incident. I'm talking generally. They are cowards because they have been killing mostly civilians and they can't launch a ground invasion to achieve their goals, after failing to convince Pakistan and Egypt to send their soldiers to die for them. That's what I call cowardliness. They haven't achieved even one objective in this aggression and yet, they won't air strikes that mostly kill civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> They got it from Saudi soldiers who ran away. That's a beast. This is what happens when you have money to buy expensive arms, but your ground forces suck! I can't believe level of embarrassment if Saudis were not too coward to avoid ground war in Yemen. They just bomb from the sky with expensive western bombs, mostly killing civilians. That's it.


So, you're out of argument and all you can say now is that Saudi troops are cowards. Honey, just last week, Huthis and their allies launched the largest attack on Saudi borders but they were literally wiped out. Is it Saudi army fault that they are too good in fighting to the extent that Huthis and Saleh army couldn't conduct any single successful attack on Saudi Arabia despite the fact that they have 1600 km long borders to do that. 

And no, air force can't and haven't ever won a war alone. So, giving the credit to their strong air force is just plain stupidity. If it's airforce then America and Israel would have crushed their enemies in Iraq, Lebanon and Gaza. 

Come clean and admit that your country and it's proxies are losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, you're out of argument and all you can say now is that Saudi troops are cowards. Honey, just last week, Huthis and their allies launched the largest attack on Saudi borders but they were literally wiped out. Is it Saudi army fault that they are too good in fighting to the extent that Huthis and Saleh army couldn't conduct any single successful attack on Saudi Arabia despite the fact that they have 1600 km long borders to do that.



'Wiped out'? Can you show me any pics of this huge 'massacre'? The way you say it, at least 100 Houthis are killed, show me a pic or a video. They launch hit and run tactics, just today, they destroyed a BMP and captured a border tower. Why should they launch a conventional war inside Saudi territory? It won't work. The best way is to kill Saudi soldiers when they don't expect it. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> And no, air force can't and haven't ever won a war alone. So, giving the credit to their strong air force is just plain stupidity. If it's airforce then America and Israel would have crushed their enemies in Iraq, Lebanon and Gaza.
> 
> Come clean and admit that your country and it's proxies are losers.



It's great that you finally admitted that. You were crying about civilian casualties in Syria for 4 years, and now, you are cheering for bombing them in Yemen, and you (or any other person) are too pathetic if you claim that most of them are not civilians. So you are just another hypocrite.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Come clean and admit that your country and it's proxies are losers.



Iran obsession has messed up your minds, how are they Iran 'proxies' when there isn't one single pic or proof of Iranian weapons in their hands? Don't you get it? Not everything is about Iran, there are actually people in region who hate Saudis and their minions (like Jordan or Qatar or Bahrain) and their ideological creations (like Al-Qaeda, ISIS and Taliban), but you are too embarrassed to admit that it's _your_ ideology that eventually created those groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Serpentine said:


> 'Wiped out'? Can you show me any pics of this huge 'massacre'? The way you say it, at least 100 Houthis are killed, show me a pic or a video. They launch hit and run tactics, just today, they destroyed a BMP and captured a border tower. Why should they launch a conventional war inside Saudi territory? It won't work. The best way is to kill Saudi soldiers when they don't expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great that you finally admitted that. You were crying about civilian casualties in Syria for 4 years, and now, you are cheering for bombing them in Yemen, and you (or any other person) are too pathetic if you claim that most of them are not civilians. So you are just another hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran obsession has messed up your minds, how are they Iran 'proxies' when there isn't one single pic or proof of Iranian weapons in their hands? Don't you get it? Not everything is about Iran, there are actually people in region who hate Saudis and their minions (like Jordan or Qatar or Bahrain) and their ideological creations (like Al-Qaeda, ISIS and Taliban), but you are too embarrassed to admit that it's _your_ ideology that eventually created those groups.




The whole discussion looks ridiculous it may be said to surety that Areal Bombing whether done in Palestine, Yemen or in Syria only kills the fighters/soldiers even laser guided bombs are so destructive in nature that they kill many civilians as well now a days wars are not fought in plain grounds.
The said thing which neither KSA nor Iran is realizing that due to their acts whole Muslim Ummah is in danger and mercenaries/thugs are getting benefits killing and rapping Muslim women.
I don;t want to use abusive language for both sides but they are shameless. Every day as a common Muslim when I see picture of small children, mothers and sisters crying in Syria, Iraq and Yemen my heart bleeds.
*May Allah either destroy both parties or enlighten them with wisdom to unite. *

Knowledgeable people like Serpentine from Iran and also from KSA should come together for peace and harmony in Muslim world instead settling scores on this forum. Both parties are now open and I may say quite naked in their actions.
For you serpentine if we suppose that people of Syria are with Bashar then why they are running towards Turkey and other neighboring countries. If majority Shias of Bahrain have the right to choose their own govt then why not 80% Sunnis of Syria have same right.
My other question is why don;t u condemn killing as a whole instead of dividing Muslims in sects like Sunni, Shia,Wahabi etc. When ur own General of *Quds force* accepts that Iran is helping *Houtis* why not u accept it along with other fellow Iranians.
My question to both Irani and KSA members is that they are so called flag bearers of Islam, where it is written in Holly Quran that U will be considered Martyred while killing Sunni or Shia.


----------



## azzo

Houthi weapon depot






Arab coalition inside Yemeni borders






Bahraini artillery force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beast89

Houthi and yemen army operation against saudis. See the captured FN F2000, they were fighting SANG lol






Saudis trying to persuade yemeni soldiers to defect and join the lacking pro-hadi forces in Hadhramaut. Throwing big money at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> 'Wiped out'? Can you show me any pics of this huge 'massacre'? The way you say it, at least 100 Houthis are killed, show me a pic or a video. They launch hit and run tactics, just today, they destroyed a BMP and captured a border tower. Why should they launch a conventional war inside Saudi territory? It won't work. The best way is to kill Saudi soldiers when they don't expect it.


Yes, wiped out, and ask your Huthi brothers for the pics. The attack was carried out by Huthis and Saleh elite forces. The attack was the biggest and yet miserably failed. And what hit and run tactic are you talking about? What harm have they inflicted on Saudi troops? Come on tell me. All they can do is launching rockets and mortars in small numbers, nevertheless they always get killed and targeted in few minutes.

In short, Iranian proxy has shown the most pathetic performance in an asymmetrical war against Saudi army, noting that they are the heaviest armed militia in the world.



Serpentine said:


> It's great that you finally admitted that. You were crying about civilian casualties in Syria for 4 years, and now, you are cheering for bombing them in Yemen, and you (or any other person) are too pathetic if you claim that most of them are not civilians. So you are just another hypocrite.


Actually, I was going to bring that up with you and remind you how disgusting it is to shed crocodile tears over nonexistent civilian casualties while cheering over hundreds of thousands of civilian casualties in Syria. However, I decided not to mention that as I believe that your kind don't understand logic, the only language you understand is through guns.



Serpentine said:


> Iran obsession has messed up your minds, how are they Iran 'proxies' when there isn't one single pic or proof of Iranian weapons in their hands? Don't you get it? Not everything is about Iran, there are actually people in region who hate Saudis and their minions (like Jordan or Qatar or Bahrain) and their ideological creations (like Al-Qaeda, ISIS and Taliban), but you are too embarrassed to admit that it's _your_ ideology that eventually created those groups.


Our creation? How long are you going to keep throwing your trash on us? Guys forget about what Arabs and Muslims say about you. The whole world confirmed that Iran and Assad were behind sponsoring Qaeda and Daesh. If you don't believe me ask Maliki and his former defense minister about what they said in 2009.



Takaavar said:


> Remaining exclusively up in the air and launching airstrikes for months against the poorest Arab country without any effective air defence or air force? One of the most cowardly 'battles' I've ever seen.


Guys, you are so messed up. SAA war on Syrian defendless civilians is bravery, while Saudi army war on Huthi and Saleh army to protect legitimacy and Yemen state is cowardliness.

Anyway, Saudi war is to protect Yemen and it's people supported by Arabs, Muslims as well as the UN.

Again, your attempt to show your Huthi brothers as poor defndless, AKs armed men *fails*. Huthis and their allies are the most heavily armed militias in history, they had tanks, APCs, helicopters, air-bombers and fighters, ballistic missiles, artillery and MRLS in large numbers as well as endless amounts of ammo, medium and small arms.

Nonetheless, couldn't fight as good as a small group in the FSA against Saudi army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Takaavar

^ LoL, I'd never seen so many unbacked BS assertions in one post.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Takaavar said:


> ^ LoL, I'd never seen so many unbacked BS assertions in one post.


That's incorrect. If it was you among all would have refuted them

Anyway, what pisses me off, is that the same members who were shamelessly cheering over the exceptional and powerful Huthi control of Yemen and boasting Iranian another victory in Yemen three months ago, are now trying to underestimate them to hide their miserable humility. Nothing left but to show Huthis as stone throwers facing all world powers. 

The another thing is that Saleh was dictator, puppet, corrupt... ect. However, as soon as he allied himself with Huthis he becomes the clean representative of Yemen facing foreign invasion.

So messed up people with sick twisted unrealistic logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Takaavar

^ Houthis are aligned with Iran, but nobody said they are Iran's proxy or whatever. Iran arms Hezbollah, arms Shia militias in Iraq (both of which are successful). Houthis? No way. The most well-equipped militia is Hezbollah btw (possibly replaced by Isil), not Houthis. Still, yes they are relatively well-equipped, but they don't have any effective air defence. You are calling this "war", that's ridiculous. Put those American fighters aside, come on the ground and they will show you. Zaidis are war-like people.

Who said Saleh is representative of Yemenis? They are fighting alongside Houthis, that's all. FSA also fought alongside al-Nusrat and ISIL, sometimes coordinatig with each other. It is Saudi Arabia who consider that clown Mansur Hadi representative of Yemenis.

You say "legitimacy" that's sheer BS and irrelevant. Ghaddafi's government was legitimate and an internationally recognized govt too. Who is Saudi Arabia to intervene in another country's internal affairs? Anyway what ectually matters here is Yemenis' opinion about Saudis aggression, and the average Yemenis are cursing Saudi clowns, they are suffering mostly by the imposed naval blockade rather than bombings.

Saudi's "war" (huh!) against Yemen is NOT supported by UN. UN's stance was slightly negative. Non-Arab Muslim governments are either opposed to the aggression or were neutral.

P.S. You Arabs are envious of Iran being an influential regional power. Arabs are killing defenceless Arabs and you are cheering that "Iran is losing", how pathetic.


----------



## Solomon2

Written by : Nasser Al-Haqbani
on : Thursday, 11 Jun, 2015
Iranian advisers to accompany Houthi delegation in Geneva meetings: sources
_Moscow and Tehran both pushing for a second meeting in the Swiss city to delay enactment of UN resolution_



_Rockets fly from a missile base which was hit by an airstrike in Yemen’s capital Sana’a, in this April 21, 2015 file picture. (Reuters/Khaled Abdullah)_​
Riyadh, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—Iranian advisers will be accompanying the delegation which the Shi’ite Houthi movement will send to Geneva to hold talks with Yemen’s internationally recognized government, diplomatic sources told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ on Wednesday.

“The Iranian advisers will be present during the meetings in Geneva in an indirect way, so they will not necessarily be present inside the main meeting room. But the Houthis will nonetheless be receiving directions from them regarding Iran’s political view regarding the current crisis in Yemen,” the sources said.

The advisers will comprise those from the military, political and legal fields, the sources said.

They will be seeking to help the Houthis delay the enactment of the outcomes of a UN Security Council resolution on Yemen which stipulates the group, which staged a coup in February against internationally recognized President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, vacate areas of the country under its control.

Yemen’s government has set compliance with the resolution as a precondition for attending the meetings and withdrew from a previous Geneva meeting with the Houthis, which was due on May 28, citing the group’s noncompliance with Resolution 2216.

UN Special Envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed has reportedly obtained promises from the Houthis they will abide by the outcomes of the resolution, though he has received no ironclad agreement from the group.

The sources said that along with Iran Russia has also been advising the Houthis, and both are seeking to gain international legitimacy for the group.

According to the sources, Moscow and Tehran have worked out a plan to help the Houthis ensure nothing concrete is agreed during the meetings in Geneva, due on June 14, and to force another round of meetings to take place in future.

The current crisis in Yemen began when the Houthis’ militias occupied Sana’a in September of 2014, taking over government, military and media buildings and facilities.

The group then began to spread across the country, and eventually placed President Hadi as well as Prime Minister Khaled Bahah under house arrest in Sana’a when they staged a coup in February.

Both Hadi and Bahah eventually escaped their house arrest, with Hadi heading to Riyadh in March to ask for military intervention from Saudi Arabia and its Arab allies in order to restore political legitimacy in the country.

The Saudi-led air campaign began on March 26. It officially ended a month later but airstrikes have continued due to the Houthis launching attacks near the Saudi border and continuing to target civilians.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Solomon2 said:


> Written by : Nasser Al-Haqbani
> on : Thursday, 11 Jun, 2015
> Iranian advisers to accompany Houthi delegation in Geneva meetings: sources
> _Moscow and Tehran both pushing for a second meeting in the Swiss city to delay enactment of UN resolution_
> 
> 
> 
> _Rockets fly from a missile base which was hit by an airstrike in Yemen’s capital Sana’a, in this April 21, 2015 file picture. (Reuters/Khaled Abdullah)_​
> Riyadh, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—Iranian advisers will be accompanying the delegation which the Shi’ite Houthi movement will send to Geneva to hold talks with Yemen’s internationally recognized government, diplomatic sources told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ on Wednesday.
> 
> “The Iranian advisers will be present during the meetings in Geneva in an indirect way, so they will not necessarily be present inside the main meeting room. But the Houthis will nonetheless be receiving directions from them regarding Iran’s political view regarding the current crisis in Yemen,” the sources said.
> 
> The advisers will comprise those from the military, political and legal fields, the sources said.
> 
> They will be seeking to help the Houthis delay the enactment of the outcomes of a UN Security Council resolution on Yemen which stipulates the group, which staged a coup in February against internationally recognized President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi, vacate areas of the country under its control.
> 
> Yemen’s government has set compliance with the resolution as a precondition for attending the meetings and withdrew from a previous Geneva meeting with the Houthis, which was due on May 28, citing the group’s noncompliance with Resolution 2216.
> 
> UN Special Envoy to Yemen Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed has reportedly obtained promises from the Houthis they will abide by the outcomes of the resolution, though he has received no ironclad agreement from the group.
> 
> The sources said that along with Iran Russia has also been advising the Houthis, and both are seeking to gain international legitimacy for the group.
> 
> According to the sources, Moscow and Tehran have worked out a plan to help the Houthis ensure nothing concrete is agreed during the meetings in Geneva, due on June 14, and to force another round of meetings to take place in future.
> 
> The current crisis in Yemen began when the Houthis’ militias occupied Sana’a in September of 2014, taking over government, military and media buildings and facilities.
> 
> The group then began to spread across the country, and eventually placed President Hadi as well as Prime Minister Khaled Bahah under house arrest in Sana’a when they staged a coup in February.
> 
> Both Hadi and Bahah eventually escaped their house arrest, with Hadi heading to Riyadh in March to ask for military intervention from Saudi Arabia and its Arab allies in order to restore political legitimacy in the country.
> 
> The Saudi-led air campaign began on March 26. It officially ended a month later but airstrikes have continued due to the Houthis launching attacks near the Saudi border and continuing to target civilians.


Junk reporting from al-sharq al-awsat .
By the way this hadi guy they talk so much about finished his term ages ago.


----------



## azzo

JEskandari said:


> Junk reporting from al-sharq al-awsat .
> By the way this hadi guy they talk so much about finished his term ages ago.


Thus, attack him and put him in house arrest, refuse to abide by the road plan laid down by the joint government that the Hothis themselves were part of and signed on, and enter the military barracks, take their heavy weapons and warplanes and declare Yemen under the "supervision" of the Great Abdulmalik al Houthi until "AlQaida" is "elimenated" and he deem the situation suitable to hold any kind of election. 

No.


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN GULF (May 2, 2015) Sailors and civilian contractors assigned to Commander, Task Group (CTG) 56.1 aboard a rigid-hull inflatable boat carrying underwater unmanned vehicles are craned onto the ship during mine countermeasure training operations aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB(I)-15). CTG 56.1 conducts mine countermeasures, explosive ordnance disposal, salvage-diving, and force protection operations throughout the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Bryce Bruns/Released)





ARABIAN GULF (May 2, 2015) Sailors assigned to the Blackhawks of Helicopter Mine Countermeasure Squadron (HM-15) approach the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB(I)-15) as crew members prepare to launch an MK-105 Magnetic Influence Minesweeping System during mine countermeasures training operations aboard Ponce. HM-15 is assigned to Combined Task Force (CTF) 52, promoting mine countermeasure activities in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Bryce Bruns/Released)





ARABIAN GULF (May 2, 2015) Sailors assigned to Commander, Task Group (CTG) 56.1 unload an underwater unmanned vehicle from a rigid-hull inflatable boat during mine countermeasures training operations aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB(I)-15). CTG 56.1 conducts mine countermeasures, explosive ordnance disposal, salvage-diving, and force protection operations throughout the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Bryce Bruns/Released)




ARABIAN GULF (May 2, 2015) Electronics Technician 3rd Class Tyler Johnson, assigned to Commander, Task Group (CTG) 56.1, prepares an underwater unmanned vehicle on a rigid-hull inflatable boat during mine countermeasures training operations aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB(I)-15). CTG 56.1 conducts mine countermeasures, explosive ordnance disposal, salvage-diving, and force protection operations throughout the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Bryce Bruns/Released)





Reuters / Wednesday, June 10, 2015
A Houthi militant walks past a building of the Defence Ministry compound damaged by a Saudi-led air strike in Yemen's capital Sanaa, June 10, 2015. REUTERS/Khaled Abdullah


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis are now blindly bombing Sana'a residential buildings, out of desperation

Parts of Sana'a old city, a world heritage site, was destroyed by American-made Saudi bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Takaavar

UNESCO Condemns Saudi-Led Airstrike on Yemen's Sanaa Old City - NBC News

All they have learned to do is destruction. Wahhabis and Mongols are disgrace to human race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

Serpentine said:


> Saudis are now blindly bombing Sana'a residential buildings, out of desperation
> 
> Parts of Sana'a old city, a world heritage site, was destroyed by American-made Saudi bombs.



they don't bomb them blindly ... they have some hatred toward any historical site .... just look at their brethren from Afghanistan to west of Africa ...



Takaavar said:


> UNESCO Condemns Saudi-Led Airstrike on Yemen's Sanaa Old City - NBC News
> 
> All they have learned to do is destruction. Wahhabis and Mongols are disgrace to human race.



if Iran does something like this , UNESCO would ask for military strike against Iran ... Himan Rights wings will kill themselves , all western media will talk about "Evil Iran" , UN will hold the meeting about it and ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Saudis are now blindly bombing Sana'a residential buildings, out of desperation
> 
> Parts of Sana'a old city, a world heritage site, was destroyed by American-made Saudi bombs.


SCUD on riadh . that'll be the best response from yemenis .

they did it once . they can do it again


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> SCUD on riadh . that'll be the best response from yemenis .
> 
> they did it once . they can do it again


They can't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They can't


the last time you said that , they rained hell on you :tornado tongue:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> the last time you said that , they rained hell on you :tornado tongue:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> SCUD on riadh . that'll be the best response from yemenis .
> 
> they did it once . they can do it again


Well As Scud has a range of 300 to 400 km then I guess it would be a little hard for them to reach Riadh with them.
Well unless they are gonna march into riadh with them.


----------



## Solomon2

Takaavar said:


> UNESCO Condemns Saudi-Led Airstrike on Yemen's Sanaa Old City - NBC News
> All they have learned to do is destruction. Wahhabis and Mongols are disgrace to human race.


BUT according to the U.N. World Health Organization, only Israel is guilty of violating human health rights, so we can be absolutely sure that even if the buildings are destroyed all the people are perfectly fine and don't need medical attention! That goes double and triple in Libya, Iraq, etc.!


----------



## بلندر

Solomon2 said:


> BUT according to the U.N. World Health Organization, only Israel is guilty of violating human health rights, so we can be absolutely sure that even if the buildings are destroyed all the people are perfectly fine and don't need medical attention! That goes double and triple in Libya, Iraq, etc.!



they are useless ... the only time they have any credibility is when USA want to use their report against another country ...


----------



## raptor22

Yawn ,,,,


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

This is suppose to be an Arab matter, what the Iranians are doing here is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## بلندر

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 229924
> 
> 
> View attachment 229925​



why they dare to enter Allah home with their shoes !?
and they are reading Sallah on persian carpet and close hand ( Just like Zartositan when they pray ) ....


----------



## Hack-Hook

Majesty said:


> This is suppose to be an Arab matter, what the Iranians are doing here is beyond me.


If it was an Arab matter you must refrained from putting Iran name in your mess .
Also it ceased to be an Arab matter when it referred to UN.

And more importantly anything happen in middle east is our concerns as it affect us.


----------



## raptor22

Majesty said:


> This is suppose to be an Arab matter, what the Iranians are doing here is beyond me.



As it seems memory loss is a classic symptom for warmongers when wars take longer than what they've been planned in advance ... You've forgotten that you attacked Yemen under the pretext that Iran supports Houthis ... something you failed to prove too.



بلندر said:


> why they dare to enter Allah home with their shoes !?
> and they are reading Sallah on Persian carpet and close hand ( Just like Zartositan when they pray ) ....



It's not about shoes, it's about the one who is dead .. it is the RSAF commander in chief funeral , rumor has it that he was killed during Houthis missile firing at Saudi's airbases ...


----------



## beast89

Majesty said:


> This is suppose to be an Arab matter, what the Iranians are doing here is beyond me.



why begging senegal then to sacrifice their men in the guise of protecting holy sites ?


----------



## Majesty

JEskandari said:


> If it was an Arab matter you must refrained from putting Iran name in your mess .
> Also it ceased to be an Arab matter when it referred to UN.
> 
> And more importantly anything happen in middle east is our concerns as it affect us.



Putting Iran's name in our mess or Iran shove its nose in the mess of others? What happens in the Arabian world concern the Arabs only so please mind your own business. How Iran is related in any form or shape in issues like for example Saudi led-collation operations against Houthis? How does that affect you? Yemen doesn't have any relation with Iran no trade no cooperation of any kind nada, how does it affect you? From page 1 to page 266 all I see is this...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majesty

raptor22 said:


> As it seems memory loss is a classic symptom for warmongers when wars take longer than what they've been planned in advance ... You've forgotten that you attacked Yemen under the pretext that Iran supports Houthis ... something you failed to prove too.



Nope we are attacking Houthis because the legitimate government of Yemen requested that based on the UN article 51. Later the UN resolution 2216 was obtained. No wonder you are coming form a country that doesn't acknowledge international laws and conventions.UOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHAN85

Yemen talks in Saudi Arabia
PressTV-Iran official in Riyadh for Yemen talks

And Yemen talks in Geneva
Yemen offers rebels limited ceasefire as talks begin in Geneva | The National
_
"Mr Ban, who met some of the delegations taking part in the talks, said he had “emphasised the importance of having another humanitarian pause, at least two weeks”.

“I’m urging them that, particularly during this Ramadan – which is a period for peace for people, and praying for peace – they must stop,” he said"_

_Why he speaks about "two weeks"? does he thinks that it's unavoidable restart the war when iran nuclear deal will be reached 30th june? That in the case of Saudi Arabia and Iran wont reach some agreement before 30th june, of course. _


----------



## Hack-Hook

Majesty said:


> Putting Iran's name in our mess or Iran shove its nose in the mess of others? What happens in the Arabian world concern the Arabs only so please mind your own business. How Iran is related in any form or shape in issues like for example Saudi led-collation operations against Houthis? How does that affect you? Yemen doesn't have any relation with Iran no trade no cooperation of any kind nada, how does it affect you? From page 1 to page 266 all I see is this...


We didn't meddled with this matter it was you guys who first claimed Iran is supporting houthis and by such baseless claims made it our concerns.
Also how our nuclear program is ksa matter nota Persian matters but these attrocites in Yemen are not other peoples matter and Arabs allowed to kill defenseless people and destroy thousands years old world heritage and claim its Arab matters.



Majesty said:


> Nope we are attacking Houthis because the legitimate government of Yemen requested that based on the UN article 51. Later the UN resolution 2216 was obtained. No wonder you are coming form a country that doesn't acknowledge international laws and conventions.UOTE]


There was no legitimacy about that government as they finished their terms ages ago.


----------



## raptor22

Majesty said:


> Nope we are attacking Houthis because the legitimate government of Yemen requested that based on the UN article 51. Later the UN resolution 2216 was obtained. No wonder you are coming form a country that doesn't acknowledge international laws and conventions.UOTE]



First of all you started the war due to the pretext that Iran backed Shia militia aka Houthis are taking advances in Yemen which shows Iranian evil plots for the region that Iran hold controls of 4 Arab capitals including Sanna ... and if it's an Arab issue then why did you ask Pakistan to fight for you? furthermore as far as you are coming form a country that does acknowledge international laws and conventions therefore you wouldn't have any problem if I get a UNSC's resolution to attack Saudi Arabia soil?huh? And you forget the fact that you first bombed Yemen and then went to the UN to get the resolution .... and moreover no legitimate government would ask a foreign government to raze its country to the ground and kill its citizens to get to the power if it enjoys its people supports ...


----------



## Hindustani78

Smoke billows from the site of a Saudi-led air strike on a Houthi position in the outskirts of Yemen's southern port city of Aden June 15, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer


----------



## الأعرابي

Mussana said:


> *Developments in Yemen Are the Accomplishments of Our Revolution*
> i
> 
> 
> 
> While authorities in some of the neighboring and regional countries have expressed concern about the growing influence of the Islamic republic of Iran in West Asia and point to the country’s military presence in war-torn countries such as Syria and Iraq as evidence for their fears, the top commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards force (IRGC) is boasting, “We are building a civilization and are moving in the direction of the great Islamic civilization.”
> 
> Speaking at a seminar organized to commemorate the political-ideological trainees of the force, General Mohammad Ali Jaafari said,
> 
> “The Islamic revolution is doing very well outside the country and today we are witness to the Islamic awakening and Islamic resistance. Today, the latest accomplishment of Iran’s Islamic revolution is in Yemen who have used Iran’s resistance model to stop the imperial order and resist it. No matter how the regional and beyond-regional powers try to silence this resistance and endurance, they fail.”
> 
> He continued, “We are in the process of building a civilization and are moving in the direction of the great Islamic civilization. This century is the century of Islam, spiritualism, rationalism and justice. Whoever tries to block the Islamic revolution will be completely destroyed.”
> 
> He then turned his words to the domestic scene and said, “What we have managed to provide today at an acceptable level is security because we have passed through military and security threats despite the problems. This is a huge accomplishment.” He continued, “In three other areas of social justice and economy, moral training of people, welfare and development work has been done, some of which is of course weak and more must be done. Development and construction has been uneven or has not been based on justice. This must be better planned and more efforts need to be made.”
> 
> Regional concern over Iran’s growing influence has been loud. Last month Turkey’s president publicly said Iran was interfering in the domestic affairs of Yemen and stressed, “Iran is striving to take control of the region. This is a concern for us, Saudi Arabia and the Gulf countries. This is not acceptable and Iran needs to know it.” He continued, “Iran needs to change its approach. It must withdraw all its forces from Yemen, Syria and Iraq and respect the sovereignty of these countries.” Even after Iranian authorities publicly protested to these remarks, Recep Tayyipb Erdogan still fulfilled his visit to Iran where he even met ayatollah Khamenei, among others.
> 
> Even though an Iranian Guards general claimed that Erdogan had been cautioned or warned during the visit, a news report in Iran quoted Amrollah Ishler, an advisor to the Turkish president, to have indicated that Turkey continued to view Iran’s policies to be driven to dominate the region. Specifically he said, “The damage that Iran has done to the Islamic world is much more than the damage perpetrated by Israel in decades.” He also repeated Erdogan’s view that Iran was a regional hegemon that was opportunistically using the situation created by the Arab spring to exports its revolution.
> 
> Iranian officials have been making aggressive and confrontational statements for quite some time. In the month of Mordad (July/August) last year general Gholamali Abohamzeh, the commander of the Guards in the province of Hamedan, had said that the Islamic republic was pursuing the goal of creating the great Islamic civilization. He identified three strategic areas for Iran: “Domestic stability, the creation of the Islamic administration and the creation of a 100 million para-military force. The third was to acquire the key bases/positions around the world so that wherever around the world there was a base the Islamic republic should take it over.”
> 
> In the month of Shahrivar (August/September), former Guards commander Mohsen Rezai quoted Henry Kissinger about Iran’s desire to create an empire and said, “We proudly and clearly announce that we are after creating an advanced Iranian-Islamic civilization and not an empire.”
> 
> Earlier this year, ayatollah Khamenei’s representative in the IRGC force, Yadollah Javani, echoed these dreams in a writing titled “The Role of the Islamic revolution in Iran’s geopolitical developments” which read, “Now in the fourth decade of the Islamic revolution, despite the various plots and seditions of the imperialistic regime and its allies against the Iranian nation, the Islamic republic has turned into an effective and decisive regional power. Events and developments in the region speak of a bright future for Iranians: a future in which the Islamic world will have multiple poles with the Islamic republic at its center.” He predicted that in future the major powers of West Asia will be in “under the control of Islamic movements that are in line with Iran.”



And then some khaminists on here have the audacity to claim their regime has nothing to do with the Houthis...


----------



## Serpentine

*Saudi-led airstrikes hit civilian convoy, killing 31*

SANAA, Yemen -- Saudi-led airstrikes hit a convoy of civilians fleeing the fighting in southern Yemen early Wednesday, killing at least 31 people, medical officials said, making it among the deadliest single attacks since the air campaign against Shiite rebels and their allies began nearly three months ago.

The two airstrikes hit a convoy of vehicles loaded with civilians, including women and children, who were fleeing north from the southern city of Aden, which has seen intense clashes in recent months. The medics described a scene of carnage, with body parts scattered across the highway and smoke billowing from charred vehicles.


----------



## الأعرابي



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

الأعرابي said:


> And then some khaminists on here have the audacity to claim their regime has nothing to do with the Houthis...



As it obvious he says "They have used Iran’s resistance model" ... We are not responsible of people who are eager to use our model .... we didn't force them or bomb them to follow us unlike what Suadi is doing ....


----------



## Hack-Hook

الأعرابي said:


> And then some khaminists on here have the audacity to claim their regime has nothing to do with the Houthis...


Was it that hard to understand what he said before waste the internet bandwidth ?



الأعرابي said:


>


Interesting some people had to point gun toward the head of children to made them held those picture.

By the way everyone knew when you say some child participate in a demonstration how popular that is and there is no staging at all.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> These people are not safavids , that they will point guns to heads in order to have their way.
> 
> Proof of what i said
> 
> It was Jumah after the day when the Kizilbasi’s had invaded Tabriz. On the day of Jumah, Sah ismael had entered the Jami masjid. He ordered that between two sunnis there must be a kizilbashi standing with a sword in his hand. Then he announced that the Sunni madhab is batil and the sunnis were in shock when they heard this. After that he ordered that the ones who don’t curse Abu Bakr, Omar, Osman and Aisha, are to be hitted on the head. He rose on the minbar and said: “Distance yourselves from the sunnis” – “ Curse Abu Bakr, Omar, Osman”. After that the Kizilbashi men with swords yelled “more cursing, much more cursing!” The people (sunnis) rejected this and a fight begun. The Shah then yelled again with a loud voice:
> “Whoever doesn’t say those words (i.e. cursing the Sahaba) will be killed”
> 
> Alam Arayi Safawi 64. یْفص یاسآ نلاع 64)


Honestly I can't find the relation .
By the way wasn't it Omar who convert people to Islam by sword and use of financial pressure.wasn't he the one who ordered destruction of libraries and saying Quran is enough for us .

And still I think houthis demonstration attract peoples thousands of time more .


----------



## الأعرابي

*A brave Yemeni women throw a shoe at the Iranian stooges Houthis in Geneva and end their pathetic lies and propaganda*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> Prove with authentic texts what u wrote.
> Let us take one by one
> Conversion of muslims by sword?
> 
> 
> A widespread claim, some being fed with it since childhood (especially by Iranian-Nationalist-Fashists), yet is this fact or at best a disputed matter or even the opposite is true, i.e. the majority of Persians accepted Islam in a later stage.
> 
> Persian nationalists (AND IRONICALLY ALONG WITH THEM THE SHIA CLERGY!) cry day and night, how the “arabs” attacked and occupied Iran. They seem to have forgotten that PRIOR to the Islamic conquest of Persia, it was the (the THEN America of the world!) Persian empire that occupied endless lands of* non-*Persians (up to INDIA!) AND *Arab land.* EXACTLY, prior to the Islamic conquest of Persia, the Persian Sassanid Empire occupied the entire east of Arabia, parts of Hijaz, Oman AND Yemen (the birthplace of the Arabs).
> So the Persian Empire CONQURED half of the world, including the Arab world, yet, they did it for the sake of thee expansion of their empire (like all empires do), whereas the students of Muhammad (SAWS), the noble Sahabah (BTW with the ABSOLUTE OK of Ali Ibn Abi Talib, he even send his sons to fight!) went to conquer the oppressive Sassanid empire to liberate people from the corrupted priests (they were similar to Shia Rafidah priests today) of the Majoos and the Hindu-like caste system of the Persian society:
> 
> Rabi’a ibn ‘Amir(radiyallahu ‘anhu) went to the leader of the Persians. The leader asked him, “Why are you coming to our lands? If you are coming for money then we will pay everyone of you a salary so leave us alone.” But Rabi’a said, “That is not why we are here. We are sent to free the creation from being slaves of one another to being slaves of Allah the Creator of the creation and from the oppression of religion to the justice of Islam and we want to deliver people from the narrowness of this world to the vastness of this world and the Afterlife.
> 
> Thus the MUSLIMS (not just “arabs” since the companions of the Prophet among them were Arabs AND non-Arabs, like Suhayb Al-Rumi/The European, Bilal Al-Habashi/Ethiopian etc.) did not attack Persia for the sake of wealth and worldly riches, rather they believed that everyone has the choice of chosing his religion, yet the Persian empire that already OCCUPIED Yemen, and practically the ENTIRE Khalij (todays east of Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, UAE, Oman etc.) had no right to rule over its people with falsehood and being a threat to the Muslims (remember, Kisra sent his men FROM YEMEN to KILL Prophet Mohammad, merely because the Prophet sent him a letter inviting him to Islam. It is well known how ugly the tyrant Kisra reacted when he torn the letter apart).
> 
> Allah has giving the authority of ALL lands to the Believers (Arabs, non-Arabs, whites, brown, red WHATEVER), and thus the Sahaba had given the tyrant Sassanid rulers the choice between IMAAN and Jizyah (SIMILAR to the Persian empire, whenever it ATTACK other nations and lands it offered their Kings and Wazirs to stay in their position, as long as they recognize KISRA as the KING OF KINGS and FINAL AUTHORITY of their lands, whoever REJECTED would have been slaughtered STRAIGHT AWAY, or does anyone want to claim that back in those days the Persian empire would then say: “Ahhhh you don’t wanna be parts of our empire? never mind we try the Island next door….).
> 
> And there are many accounts proving that the Sassanid Persian empire was oppressive to its OWN people and that Iranians (not all but MANY) happily embraced ISLAM.
> 
> That is why even why historians agree:
> 
> According to Bernard Lewis:
> 
> “[Muslims conquests] have been variously seen in Iran: by some as a blessing, the advent of the true faith, the end of the age of ignorance and heathenism; by others as a humiliating national defeat, the conquest and subjugation of the country by foreign invaders. Both perceptions are of course valid, depending on one’s angle of vision… Iran was indeed Islamized, but it was not Arabized. Persians remained Persians……the Iranian contribution to this new Islamic civilization is of immense importance. The work of Iranians can be seen in every field of cultural endeavor, including Arabic poetry, to which poets of Iranian origin composing their poems in Arabic made a very significant contribution. In a sense.”
> 
> The conversation of the people of the Iranian plateau to Islam was, however, a gradual one, and even 300 years after the downfall of the Sasanians there were sizeable Zoroastrian communities in Iran. the Persians were “forced to convert to Islam and attack by “Omar” is nothing but a lie.
> Never were the Iranian people FORCED to convert to Islam. That is why it took the Iranian nation 300 years to have a substantial Muslim population!!!.
> 
> The first 100 years of the Islamic invasion their were no Muslims except amongst the Arab populations. The only time Iranians were “forced” to convert to
> anything was during the Sassanids where many were forced to convert to Zoroastrianism (or were killed for leaving Zoroastrianism) and again during Safavid times when they were forced to change their sect from Islam (i.e. Sunnah) to 12’er Shi’ism.
> 
> Never was any part of the Iranian population “co’erced” or “forced” to convert to Islam. They didn’t even have any incentive toconvert the first 200 years (for taxation was double to become muslim, than to stay your previous religion) So again, if you anyone treis to talk about the “history” of Iran and about Omar (RA), don’t make up lies and propoganda to suit your needs. You will become as low as
> the people you are trying to defeat.
> 
> And MANY Arabs INSIDE Iran were pagans and opposed the Islamic conquest, thus it was never a “Persian-Arab” war, rather a MUSLIM war against the Sassanid empire of Shirk, it is interesting to notice that there was much cooperation between Sassanids and non-Muslim Arabs during the Muslim conquest period, which shows that those wars were not Arab vs. Persian, rather Muslim vs. non-Muslims. For instance in 633-634, Khaled ibn Walid leader of the Muslim Army, defeated a force of the Sassanids’ Arab auxiliaries from the tribes of “Bakr”, “‘Ejl”, “Taghleb” and “Namer” at “‘Ayn Al-Tamr”.
> 
> AMONG the MUSLIM army were arabs, romans, africans and PERSIANS!
> 
> Yet we see the Rafidah scholars, repeating the lies of the neo-Majoos, just for the sake of living out their racist arab hatred and Sahabah hatred.
> 
> There are many lies spread (Iranian nationalist Islam haters AND Rafidah scholars) repeat the lie like how the Sahabah burned down entire libraries and what not, all (as usual) based on fabricated narrations, true they might be found in Sunni books, but unlike Rafidah and their brothers the Iranian Islamhaters, we do not deem everything authentic in our books, unless its chain of narration are proven etc.
> 
> And the Sahabah breaking the crown of the Kisra of that time (Yazdgerd) is similar to the Iranians breaking the MASSIVE statues of the Shah AND the Iraqis breaking the statues of Saddam. Yazdgerds crown was reported to be so MASSIVE AND HEAVY that it had to be connected to CHAINS over his thrown! This behaviour is the behavior of all BAD and opressive kings, it is nothing but a waste of resources AND a symbol of arrogance.
> 
> The one who studies history will never fall in the trap of the Rafidah and those anti-Islamic Iranian sons of Kisra, for go and do your own research and look up for ONE notable person in PRE-ISLAMIC Persia. No doubt, there were some achievements, but which one of the PRE-ISLAMIC Persian personalities can be compared to the Islamic Persian personalities like:
> 
> Imam Muslim
> Abu Hanifa
> Al GHazali
> Al Farabi
> Ibn Maajah
> Al Nasaa’i
> 
> and MANY more of the SALAF!
> 
> and not just in terms of religious science, rather in wordly science as well, like the likes of:
> 
> Sibawayh (a persian who is considered THE master of the arabic language)
> Al-Farabi
> Omar Khayyam
> Ferdowsi
> Saadi Shirazi
> 
> Here is an entire LIST of Islamic (almost all Sunni) and worldly scientists.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of…s_and_scholars
> 
> It is a well known fact that most of them studied AND written their works in arabic language (though Iran was gov. by arabs only for a short time, compared to its Islamic history), so the claim of those who say that Islam destroyed Persia and the “arabs” destroyed and vanished the empire is nothing but a lie to turn people away from the religion of SAADI SHIRAZI, IMAM MUSLIM etc. for there is no man on earth who can write endless poems about the Sahaba (ALL major Persian poets were Persian and wrote astonishing poems about the Sahabah, some are even forbidden to be recited in Iran, and some are tampered in the books!), praise Islam, teach the language of Arabic, refute the heretics of his time (shias and atheists), WITHOUT being proud to be what he is i.e. a Muslim.
> 
> So don’t take any attention to the fabrication and lies of the Majoos.
> 
> May Allah bring that day when way of the Sunnah dominates over the Persians again, and that they again be the active propagators, guardians and soldiers of this Millah of Ibraheem as they were before. May Rafdhism (Twelver Shia) be expunged from its roots and may it face an erosion , extinction and decline the same way as Zoroastrianism, and Sabianism is experiencing today AMEEN!


I don't have your flowery language or your skill in copy and paste but I have some question .
Who ordered the destruction of library of Alexandria for the last time and according to ibn khaldoon the libraries of Persia ?

And this is some light reading for you 
Persecution of Zoroastrians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The conversion of majority happened 2-3 hundreds of years later but the persecution happened from day one. 


> When the Persian capital of Ctesiphon in province of Khvârvarân (today known as Iraq) fell to the Muslims during the Islamic conquest of Persia in 637 under the military command of Sa'ad ibn Abi Waqqas during the caliphate of Umar, the palaces and their archives were burned. According to an account in Tarikh al-Tabari by Al-Tabari, the Arab Commander Sa'ad ibn Abi Waqqas wrote to Caliph Umar ibn al-Khatta-b asking what should be done with the books at Ctesiphon. Umar wrote back: "If the books contradict the Qur'an, they are blasphemous. On the other hand, if they are in agreement, they are not needed, as for us Qur'an is sufficient."[28] Thus, the huge library was destroyed and the books, the product of the generations of Persian scientists and scholars were thrown into fire or the Euphrates.[29] Nearly 40,000 captured Persian noblemen were taken as slaves and sold in Arabia.[30] The Arabs called the Persians 'Ajam' meaning mute. The first voice of protest came from Piruz Nahavandi, an enslaved Persian artisan, who assassinated Umar.[31]
> 
> Muslim chronicles state that, in the Battle of Ullais seeing no opening, no weakening of the Persian resistance, the Arab commander in chief Khalid ibn al-Walid, tired, angry, and frustrated prayed to Allah: "O Lord! If You give us victory, I shall see that no enemy warrior is left alive until their river runs with their blood!". After the battle, Khalid ibn al-Walid ordered all the prisoners of war to be decapitated.[32] In the river Khaseef the blood was still not flowing, as Khalid had pledged, until on the advice of Qa'qa ibn Amr one of the commanders of the Muslim army, Khalid ordered the dam on the river to be opened. The river then flowed with blood, and it became known as the River of Blood.[33] When the city of Estakhr in the south, a Zoroastrian religious center,[34][35] put up stiff resistance against the Arab invaders, 40,000 residents were slaughtered or hanged.[36]



How brave of her to do so against some unarmed people who can't retaliate the question is how much she get for that ?
And another question is she Yemeni at all?


----------



## Serpentine

The government of Hadi the Stooge, brought a designated Al-Qaeda financer terrorist to Geneva peace talks, as expected from anyone close to Saudi Arabia.
US blasts Yemen for terror financier's role in peace talks - Yahoo News


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mussana said:


> According to Daniel Pipes from America with a Ph.D. in medieval Middle East history who now heads a current-affairs think tank, the Middle East Forum
> 
> "The story about conquering Muslims burning the ancient Library of Alexandria is apocryphal"
> As regards to u quoting Wikipedia , that sums up the great intellect u possess as anyone can write in wikipedia and that is well known.
> 
> For any further clarifications do visit the blog site
> *Just So We're Clear... *
> 
> 
> 
> *Thursday, January 19, 2006*
> * Burning the Alexandria Library *
> 
> *And this myth of burning will completely evaporate from ur memory if u are sincere in ur search for truth. *


yeah the library just decided to vanish at the time of conquest of Egypt for the fun of it.
and according to him it was not burned ,because there was exaggeration in the story . how powerful of an argument.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> The government of Hadi the *Stooge*, brought a designated Al-Qaeda financer terrorist to Geneva peace talks, as expected from anyone close to Saudi Arabia.
> US blasts Yemen for terror financier's role in peace talks - Yahoo News


A stooge to who? To his country and Arabs? You're a ticket honey..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> A stooge to who? To his country and Arabs? You're a ticket honey..



A stooge of Saudis.That coward is hiding in Riyadh and can't even enter Yemen, hence he has nothing to do with Yemen. He is basically a Saudi stooge.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> A stooge of Saudis.That coward is hiding in Riyadh and can't even enter Yemen, hence he has nothing to do with Yemen. He is basically a Saudi stooge.


Well, this is angry talk. Since he's the legitimate president of Yemen, elected by his own people, recognized by Arab Muslim and world countries as such he can exist anywhere and manage his country, especially when he is in an Arab brotherly country which stepped in to free Yemeni people from Iranian stooges. 

You know why he is in Riyadh? Simply because terrorists tried to murder him many times. He will return to his palace only on a ground full of Huthis skulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, this is angry talk. Since he's the legitimate president of Yemen, elected by his own people, recognized by Arab Muslim and world countries as such he can exist anywhere and manage his country, especially when he is in an Arab brotherly country which stepped in to free Yemeni people from Iranian stooges.
> 
> You know why he is in Riyadh? Simply because terrorists tried to murder him many times. He will return to his palace only on a ground full of Huthis skulls.



Yep, in Arab style democracy, he won in a single candidate election with 99.7 of votes. Anyways, if you say only the rulers who are elected are legitimate, then none of your countries have a legitimate leader, including your British king and Saudi Arabia. That's the irony here.

And yes, he is a stooge, from every angle you look at it, he is a pure stooge. Nothing more. There is no reason to be angry when calling someone a stooge.  

Let's see when he'll get back to Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Yep*, in Arab style democracy*, he won in a single candidate election with 99.7 of votes. Anyways, if you say only the rulers who are elected are legitimate, then none of your countries have a legitimate leader, including your British king and Saudi Arabia. That's the irony here.
> 
> And yes, he is a stooge, from every angle you look at it, he is a pure stooge. Nothing more. There is no reason to be angry when calling someone a stooge.
> 
> Let's see when he'll get back to Yemen.



Well, any Middle Eastern system including absolute monarchies is more logical than "Welayat Faqih". In "Welayat Faqih", the Supreme Leader assumes his powers from being the legitimate deputy of Imam Mahdi, who will somehow manage to show up later in time. "Welayat Faqih" is not really different than absolute monarchy, except that it claims power from a mysterious source. I imagine Imam Mahdi (at the end of time) standing up in front of crowds in Tehran making an apology for not knowing Farsi. He will then get a decent interpreter to link between _zaban tazi_ and the crowds of _Ajams _.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Well, any Middle Eastern system including absolute monarchies is more logical than "Welayat Faqih". In "Welayat Faqih", the Supreme Leader assumes his powers from being the legitimate deputy of Imam Mahdi, who will somehow manage to show up later in time. "Welayat Faqih" is not really different than absolute monarchy, except that it claims power from a mysterious source. I imagine Imam Mahdi (at the end of time) standing up in front of crowds in Tehran making an apology for not knowing Farsi. He will then get a decent interpreter to link between _zaban tazi_ and the crowds of _Ajams _.



My friend, your usual nonsense (with flavor of some Farsi words to make it even cooler) was good only for a limited time, that does not get my attention.

I wasn't the one who was talking about getting elected and being legitimate and this has nothing to do with Iran. Hadi is a stooge, whether Iran is a democracy or a theocracy or a communist state. I hope you get it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> My friend, your usual nonsense (with flavor of some Farsi words to make it even cooler) was good only for a limited time, that does not get my attention.
> 
> I wasn't the one who was talking about getting elected and being legitimate and this has nothing to do with Iran. Hadi is a stooge, whether Iran is a democracy or a theocracy or a communist state. I hope you get it now.



Well, the whole point is that you shouldn't be criticizing other people's regimes while yours isn't great to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Well, the whole point is that you shouldn't be criticizing other people's regimes while yours isn't great to begin with.



No good regime exists in ME. But it was not about criticizing a regime, it was just about a person (Hadi) who is a puppet and has no control.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Yep, in Arab style democracy, he won in a single candidate election with 99.7 of votes. Anyways, if you say only the rulers who are elected are legitimate, then none of your countries have a legitimate leader, including your British king and Saudi Arabia. That's the irony here.
> 
> And yes, he is a stooge, from every angle you look at it, he is a pure stooge. Nothing more. There is no reason to be angry when calling someone a stooge.
> 
> Let's see when he'll get back to Yemen.


Seriously? Iranian gives lectures about democracy and election? Couldn't be more ridiculous.



Serpentine said:


> My friend, your usual nonsense (with flavor of some Farsi words to make it even cooler) was good only for a limited time, that does not get my attention.
> 
> I wasn't the one who was talking about getting elected and being legitimate and this has nothing to do with Iran. Hadi is a stooge, whether Iran is a democracy or a theocracy or a communist state. I hope you get it now.


Again.. A stooge to who? For the millionth time, your logic sucks, as a matter of fact all Iranians I've dealt with are alike. 

So, if the leader of a country is a complete puppet of Iran, he is a true, national honest leader. Otherwise he's a stooge and a puppet, but guess to who? Surprise... a stooge to his country 

Well, I get it, Maliki, Bashar, Huthis, Hasan NS are the only true leaders of their countries. Omar Al-Bashir was among them but he's not anymore. I don't know why..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, this is angry talk. Since he's the legitimate president of Yemen, elected by his own people, recognized by Arab Muslim and world countries as such he can exist anywhere and manage his country, especially when he is in an Arab brotherly country which stepped in to free Yemeni people from Iranian stooges.
> 
> You know why he is in Riyadh? Simply because terrorists tried to murder him many times. He will return to his palace only on a ground full of Huthis skulls.


No as his term is finished he is not legitimate



Mussana said:


> Powerful enough to refute the mind of a Persian who won't research to find the truth. and will just go along the story that has been fed to him by the turban head mullahs of qom.
> 
> Anyway just to make it easier for u let me point that it was Julius Caesar who was first blamed for the destruction of this library , then is the story of Edward gibbons which is most popular regarding the destruction of the library .
> 
> Lastly it was Bishop Gregory Bar Hebræus, a Christian who spent a great deal of time writing about Muslim atrocities without much historical documentation who blamed it on Hazrat Omar(ra) mentioning the quote and incredulous six months it supposedly took to burn all the books.
> Now taking six months to burn all the books must look powerful enough to u but not to any sane mind.
> 
> It is almost certain that by the mid 7th century CE the Royal Library no longer existed. This is made clear by the fact that no mention is made of such a catastrophic event by contemporary writers such as Christian chronicler John of Nikiou, Byzantine monk and writer John Moschus and Sophronius, Patriarch of Jerusalem.


The library was destroyed 4 time but after Arab invasion it vanished for good
And it was first Muslim hystorian who talked about the incidents .
Also exaggerating is not equal to baseless


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> No as his term is finished he is not legitimate


Oh, so this is your problem with Hadi, he resigned. Well, according to the Yemenite constitution, the Yemenite president has the right to pull back his resignation within 90 days, and he did honey, he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Anyway guys. It's been almost three months now. How 'decisive' has this operation been?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Full Moon said:


> Well, any Middle Eastern system including absolute monarchies is more logical than "Welayat Faqih". In "Welayat Faqih", the Supreme Leader assumes his powers from being the legitimate deputy of Imam Mahdi, who will somehow manage to show up later in time. "Welayat Faqih" is not really different than absolute monarchy, except that it claims power from a mysterious source. I imagine Imam Mahdi (at the end of time) standing up in front of crowds in Tehran making an apology for not knowing Farsi. He will then get a decent interpreter to link between _zaban tazi_ and the crowds of _Ajams _.



"Welayat Faqih" form of governing is much more better than ruling base on sperm and within a family ... at first it is something that people voted for it moreover the one who takes the position is elected through mechanisms in the constitution and a council would monitor the leader .... not what king desires ...

Furthermore coming of "Imam Mahdi (May Allah hasten his return)" is well-known belief amongst all Muslims whether Sunni or Shia ,,,something that prophet (pbuh) prophesied ....
And your take on this matter that he needs to know Persian to talk with Ajam is redonkulous .... when God sent tongues of fire on apostles of Jesus and made them able to speak many languages of the world what they did not know before saying such a thing is stupid ... not to mention he is the last one , I mean whatever prophets have down so thus from Adam to Khatam should be get done by him ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Anyway guys. It's been almost three months now. How 'decisive' has this operation been?


You guys have been bitching about that since day 1 of the operation. It was decisive in destroying Huthis assets, cut them out from Iran, stopping their advance and allow local resistance to take back several areas. It could take sometime but for sure the victory is ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You guys have been bitching about that since day 1 of the operation. It was decisive in destroying Huthis assets, cut them out from Iran, stopping their advance and allow local resistance to take back several areas. It could take sometime but for sure the victory is ours.



The Zaidis control all of Yemen. Well, not the desert, but they'll leave that to the Saudi-backed cave dwellers. So what have you achieved? And who is you? You're a lapdog tribe.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> *The Zaidis control all of Yemen*. Well, not the desert, but they'll leave that to the Saudi-backed cave dwellers. So what have you achieved? And who is you? You're a lapdog tribe.


Hmmm, good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

honestly why is not the pro-ISIS supporter @Mussana who gets thanked constantly by saudis on here (unsurprisingly) not banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You guys have been bitching about that since day 1 of the operation. It was decisive in destroying Huthis assets, cut them out from Iran, stopping their advance and allow local resistance to take back several areas. It could take sometime but for sure the victory is ours.


What supa dupa power the houthis are that with all their assets destroyed nobody dare send soldier and finish them off and just several day ago they took another province .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

JEskandari said:


> What supa dupa power the houthis are that with all their assets destroyed nobody dare send soldier and finish them off and just several day ago they took another province .



What supa dupa power ISIS are that with all their assets destroyed nobody dare send soldier and finish them off?

You see how this goes? You don't need tanks, artillery and scud missiles to wage an effective guerrilla war. Yemen is incredibly rugged terrain and lends itself well to light infantry forces like the Houthis.

Just ask the Americans in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613329267271860225






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613327680973504512


----------



## Ceylal

Mussana said:


> *Islam *is not confined to mosques or madrassas. It encompasses every sphere of life and no law forbids me from doing a good deed on this forum and defending the honour of Sahaba is deed highly honored.


If you have any respect for Islam, you should confine it to the mosque...but apparently you don't ....just saying..


----------



## Hack-Hook

burning_phoneix said:


> What supa dupa power ISIS are that with all their assets destroyed nobody dare send soldier and finish them off?
> 
> You see how this goes? You don't need tanks, artillery and scud missiles to wage an effective guerrilla war. Yemen is incredibly rugged terrain and lends itself well to light infantry forces like the Houthis.
> 
> Just ask the Americans in Afghanistan.


well honestly in Yemen nobody bother Isis that much expect some once in a while USA bombing one of their caravans . then when a group said its enough and started fighting them a coalition started to bomb them and still they gain against them .
In Iraq and Syria well if a group can fire Anti Tank missile against you like as if its AK-47 then I say they are far from having their assets destroyed and even so the Iraqi ground force is gaining against them. In syria also SAA and YPG are engaging them and the situation there is sort of you gain here they gain there .


----------



## OTTOMAN

burning_phoneix said:


> What supa dupa power ISIS are that with all their assets destroyed nobody dare send soldier and finish them off?
> 
> You see how this goes? You don't need tanks, artillery and scud missiles to wage an effective guerrilla war. Yemen is incredibly rugged terrain and lends itself well to light infantry forces like the Houthis.
> 
> Just ask the Americans in Afghanistan.



lately it has been reported, ISIS is mobilising from Iraq to Afghanistan, without mentioning of which airline have they hired as logistic partner!
Can you make a guess?


----------



## Hindustani78

Three Saudi soldiers, one Emirati killed on Yemen border | Zee News

Riyadh: *Three Saudi soldiers and an Emirati have been killed on Saudi Arabia`s border with Yemen, where Riyadh is a leading a bombing campaign against Iran-backed rebels, state media said Thursday.*

*Two Saudi troops were killed at sunset Wednesday when a rocket landed in the Jizan region, the Saudi-led coalition said in a statement carried by the SPA state news agency.*

It did not specify the source of fire but cross-border shelling by Yemeni Shiite Huthi rebels has become frequent since Riyadh launched an air campaign against them late March.

The statement said a Saudi border guard was also killed at the Alab crossing point in the Asir region, without elaborating.

*On Monday, an Emirati soldier died in a border skirmish with Huthi fighters, the statement added.*

The UAE is part of the Saudi-led coalition that has been pounding Yemen rebels since March 26 in support of exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi.

At least 43 people, civilians and troops, have now lost their lives in shelling and skirmishes along the border since the campaign began.

More than 2,600 people have been killed inside Yemen in months of fighting between rebels and pro-government forces.


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> *On Monday, an Emirati soldier died in a border skirmish with Huthi fighters, the statement added.*



So they killed a mercenary, good job indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is Pakistan planning to send 200,000+ Army troops in Yemen out of 700,000++ they have? Also, what PN and PAF will be sending there?


----------



## Hack-Hook

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is Pakistan planning to send 200,000+ Army troops in Yemen out of 700,000++ they have? Also, what PN and PAF will be sending there?


Pakistan wisely decided to stay away from hornet nest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## burning_phoneix

JEskandari said:


> well honestly in Yemen nobody bother Isis that much expect some once in a while USA bombing one of their caravans . then when a group said its enough and started fighting them a coalition started to bomb them and still they gain against them .
> In Iraq and Syria well if a group can fire Anti Tank missile against you like as if its AK-47 then I say they are far from having their assets destroyed and even so the Iraqi ground force is gaining against them. In syria also SAA and YPG are engaging them and the situation there is sort of you gain here they gain there .



I'm...I don't even know what you're trying to say here? Please can you fix your grammer and repost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Some news is almost like satire,

_"In a possible blow for peace hopes, Yemen's Houthi-run state news agency Saba reported that Saudi-led forces had prevented an Omani aircraft with Yemeni delegates returning home from the Geneva peace talks from landing on Friday in Sanaa."_

Saudi-led jets bomb Yemen as Hadi government rejects new talks| Reuters


----------



## beast89

houthis and yemen army hunting tanks

Yemen War 2015 - Houthi Rebels Target Saudi Arabian M60 Patton Tanks Wth ATGMs - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Rockets from Yemen kill Saudi border guard | Zee News
Last Updated: Sunday, June 28, 2015 - 16:22
Riyadh: A Saudi soldier was killed in a rocket attack on the kingdom's border with Yemen, where Riyadh is leading an air war against Iran-backed rebels, the interior ministry said.

The rocket fire in the southern city of Jazan killed Faisal Mohammed Belqasem Maqaadi and wounded another soldier, an interior ministry spokesman said in a statement carried by the official SPA news agency yesterday.

It did not specify the source of the fire but cross-border shelling by Yemeni rebels has become common since Riyadh launched an air campaign against them in late March.

At least 44 people, civilians and troops, have now lost their lives in shelling and skirmishes along the Saudi side of the border since the campaign began.

Last week, three Saudi soldiers and an Emirati were killed in the border area. 

AFP


----------



## BHAN85

_SANA’A, June 30 (Saba) - The Yemeni army forces launched on Monday a scud missile against the Saudi Al-Salsabil military base in Wadi Al-Dawasir.
_
http://www.sabanews.net/en/news398715.htm
Yemeni forces launch Scud missile at Saudi Arabia - Yemen military spokesman| Reuters
Al Sulayyil ballistic missile base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If that it's truth it means that Yemeni who order that is a complete brainless, or a complete traitor, or both.

Saudi Arabia bomb them without rest with its fighters jets, and they dont make anything like that, when in that case they know who is the real attacker.

And yesterday.. when ISIL put bombs in Yemen... they launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base, saying that it was a retaliation to that, when in this case they can't know who country order to ISIL do that.
It has no sense that Saudi Arabia ordered yesterday attack.

Deadly car bomb hits army hospital in Yemeni capital - Al Jazeera English

It seems that Iran is showing to USA in Iran Talks how easy they can use Yemeni people as cannon fodder.
And USA is saying to Iran who really rules the ISIL now.

Why Yemen launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base? Saudi Arabia didnt use missiles of that base against Yemen.
Why Yemen didn't launch the Scud against a airbase or to something that it was used (or could be used) against Yemen?...


----------



## Hack-Hook

BHAN85 said:


> _SANA’A, June 30 (Saba) - The Yemeni army forces launched on Monday a scud missile against the Saudi Al-Salsabil military base in Wadi Al-Dawasir.
> _
> http://www.sabanews.net/en/news398715.htm
> Yemeni forces launch Scud missile at Saudi Arabia - Yemen military spokesman| Reuters
> Al Sulayyil ballistic missile base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If that it's truth it means that Yemeni who order that is a complete brainless, or a complete traitor, or both.
> 
> Saudi Arabia bomb them without rest with its fighters jets, and they dont make anything like that, when in that case they know who is the real attacker.
> 
> And yesterday.. when ISIL put bombs in Yemen... they launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base, saying that it was a retaliation to that, when in this case they can't know who country order to ISIL do that.
> It has no sense that Saudi Arabia ordered yesterday attack.
> 
> Deadly car bomb hits army hospital in Yemeni capital - Al Jazeera English
> 
> It seems that Iran is showing to USA in Iran Talks how easy they can use Yemeni people as cannon fodder.
> And USA is saying to Iran who really rules the ISIL now.
> 
> Why Yemen launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base? Saudi Arabia didnt use missiles of that base against Yemen.
> Why Yemen didn't launch the Scud against a airbase or to something that it was used (or could be used) against Yemen?...


Why they attacked a ksa military base ?
Is it that hard to understand why after 3 months . 

For the information a scud have 300km of range and can't reach the airbases Yemen KSA use to bomb Yemen .


----------



## jack 86000




----------



## mohsen

BHAN85 said:


> _SANA’A, June 30 (Saba) - The Yemeni army forces launched on Monday a scud missile against the Saudi Al-Salsabil military base in Wadi Al-Dawasir.
> _
> http://www.sabanews.net/en/news398715.htm
> Yemeni forces launch Scud missile at Saudi Arabia - Yemen military spokesman| Reuters
> Al Sulayyil ballistic missile base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If that it's truth it means that Yemeni who order that is a complete brainless, or a complete traitor, or both.
> 
> Saudi Arabia bomb them without rest with its fighters jets, and they dont make anything like that, when in that case they know who is the real attacker.
> 
> And yesterday.. when ISIL put bombs in Yemen... they launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base, saying that it was a retaliation to that, when in this case they can't know who country order to ISIL do that.
> It has no sense that Saudi Arabia ordered yesterday attack.
> 
> Deadly car bomb hits army hospital in Yemeni capital - Al Jazeera English
> 
> It seems that Iran is showing to USA in Iran Talks how easy they can use Yemeni people as cannon fodder.
> And USA is saying to Iran who really rules the ISIL now.
> 
> Why Yemen launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base? Saudi Arabia didnt use missiles of that base against Yemen.
> Why Yemen didn't launch the Scud against a airbase or to something that it was used (or could be used) against Yemen?...


the main source of takfiri ( wahhabi/salafi ) ideology is Saudi kingdom, and this is KSA which is advertising this ideology in the world. so it's pretty natural to link any of these takfiri terrorists to KSA.

Yemeni people fight for themselves, after years of suppression, they have decided to put an end to their puppet governors who brought them nothing but backwardness. Iranian or any other Muslim should be happy to see their eager for independence.

and about those Scud missiles, the previous one hit their Air base, killed many Saudi and Israeli officers in that base, and chief commander of Saudi Air force was among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BHAN85 said:


> Why Yemen launch a Scud to a Saudi Arabia missile base? Saudi Arabia didnt use missiles of that base against Yemen.
> Why Yemen didn't launch the Scud against a airbase or to something that it was used (or could be used) against Yemen?...



Saudis are bombing residential areas for 3 months, killing and injuring thousands of civilians, and you try to say why they targeted a missile base instead of an airbase? Actually, everything in Saudi Arabia is a legitimate target now, because Saudis have not differentiated between civilians and military and they have killed much much more civilians than they succeeded in killing Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

jack 86000 said:


>


Lol


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The best SRBM Yemen has are Scud-B with 300km range and Hwasong-5 with 320 km range. Anyway, let's suppose they have the newer version, Scud-C with 550 km range. The range required to reach Al-Sulail base is more than 650-700 km.
> 
> *Use your brains guys for a change.*



Speaking of using brain... Here's the Sulail Ballistic missile base, you can use the ruler tool and see for your self that the distance between this base and closest areas in border with Yemen, is less than 400 km. Please before posting something embarrassing like that, do some basic research.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Speaking of using brain... Here's the Sulail Ballistic missile base, you can use the ruler tool and see for your self that the distance between this base and closest areas in border with Yemen, is less than 400 km. Please before posting something embarrassing like that, do some basic research.
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Okay, I thought it's South of Riyadh by few kms, then found it's south of Riyadh by 500km. That's why I edited my post.

Anyway, no missile reached that base. And if there was any, it would have been shot down. I don't blame Huthis for making up stuff, this is the only way to raise their fighters collapsing morale.


----------



## Ceylal

*SAHA FTOUREK SAUDI ARABIA AND THE COALITION OF ARMY NITWITS!*
Four months,$90 billions defense budget with a coalition of 8 kindergarten armies, including the Israeli's help, KSA has yet to put a boot in Yemen against the Houthis...anf the Houthis are still gaining terrain. In many youtube video, they behave as if they are hunting quails...it was that easy...like in a villegiature looking for the Saudi army that wasn't there...the only sign they left behind, was pencils, food rations, munition...
And where isTipana boy? I have asked him to get us some picture of al khalid Saudi Air base after the Yemeni scud visit, now I have to ask him with another request of the same for the Saudi ballistic missile base, where another general met his maker. The one thing KSA, should be proud of: her Generals they go to the border to coolect their Bentleys. Since tipana boy is banned, I am going to auto ban myself until the day he comes back..without him, the forum is no fun..he must have run out of money, since he got banned twice within two weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Ceylal said:


> *SAHA FTOUREK SAUDI ARABIA AND THE COALTION OF ARMY NITWITS!*
> Four months,$90 billions defense budget with a coalition of 8 kindergarten armies, including the Israeli's help, KSA has yet to put a boot in Yemen against the Houthis...anf the Houthis are still gaining terrain. In many youtube video, they behave as if they are hunting quails...it was that easy...like in a villegiature looking for the Saudi army that wasn't there...the only sign they left behind, was pencils, food rations, munition...
> And where isTipana boy? I have asked him to get us some picture of al khalid Saudi Air base after the Yemeni scud visit, now I have to ask him with another request of the same for the Saudi ballistic missile base, where another general met his maker. The one thing KSA, should be proud of: her Generals they go to the border to coolect their Bentleys. Since tipana boy is banned, I am going to auto ban myself until the day he comes back..without him, the forum is no fun..he must have run out of money, since he got banned twice within two weeks.



Exactly! What happened to those 'Saudi pilots' ' (just some pictures of Arabs with jets, in real life those jets are flown by ex-USAF, as well as intelligence) Bentley each? What have the Sauds achieved with their 'decisive storm'. God damn I bet our Saudi friends on this board are scared shaiteless of their pathetic military. Not that the houthis will ruin them, but how much of a paper tiger they are. Iran, heck even IraQ, could take them in a single month if they aren't aided by the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

a saudi soldier has been taken out by houthis today.

yemeni army and houthis in KSA. Saudi vehicle blown up.

‫شاهد| عملية إقتحام موقع الشرفة العسكري السعودي للمرة الثانية وإعطاب عدداً من الآليات فية 01-07-2015‬‎ - YouTube


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616267497306615808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

ARABIAN GULF (June 28, 2015) Sailors spell out [HASHTAG]#USA[/HASHTAG] with the American flag on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt in honor of the Independence Day weekend. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jackie Hart/Released)





ARABIAN GULF (June 28, 2015) The coastal patrol ship USS Firebolt (PC 10) fires a Griffin missile during a test and proficiency fire in the Arabian Gulf. Firebolt, assigned to Commander, Task Force (CTF) 55, is supporting maritime security operations and theatre security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joshua Bryce Bruns/Released)


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

الطيران السعودي يقصف قبائل نجران بالبراميل المتفجرة - وكالة انباء فارس | Fars News Agency - FarsNews Agency

According to Farce News, Iranian well respected mouthpiece, Saudis in Najran formed an armed wing fighting Saudi army, and have recently captured Najran airport. However, Saudi army response was throwing *four barrel bombs on them..*

Iranian media is the lowest of low..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

BLACKEAGLE said:


> الطيران السعودي يقصف قبائل نجران بالبراميل المتفجرة - وكالة انباء فارس | Fars News Agency - FarsNews Agency
> 
> According to Farce News, Iranian well respected mouthpiece, Saudis in Najran formed an armed wing fighting Saudi army, and have recently captured Najran airport. However, Saudi army response was throwing *four barrel bombs on them..*
> 
> Iranian media is the lowest of low..



And the Farsis wonder why their country, people, regime, military and news agencies are the laughing stock of the whole world. Crying about the non existent "barrel bombs" in KSA while cheering for the barrel bombs over Aleppo. Hell even North Korea won't sink that low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JUBA said:


> And the Farsis wonder why their country, people, regime, military and news agencies are the laughing stock of the whole world. Crying about the non existent "barrel bombs" in KSA while cheering for the barrel bombs over Aleppo. Hell even North Korea won't sink that low.


No country has ever sunk to Iran level. They themselves invented barrel bombs, and have been using them against civilians for 4 years and killed tens of thousands and wiped out cities and towns. After-then they make it a lie about others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Oh no, we are being laughed at by puppet states, woe is us, woe is us.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is the war over or its going to grow even more?


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No country has ever sunk to Iran level. They themselves invented barrel bombs, and have been using them against civilians for 4 years and killed tens of thousands and wiped out cities and towns. After-then they make it a lie about others.


Intrestingly its claimed that we invented it but nowhere in our armed force you can find a single trace of it.


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> Intrestingly its claimed that we invented it but nowhere in our armed force you can find a single trace of it.



It's one of those statements they like to pull out of their asses, given that it takes 20 seconds to prove them wrong,

Barrel bomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The earliest known use of barrel bombs in their current form was in Croatia in 1991, where they were deployed from An-2 agricultural airplanes against Serbian positions around Vukovar."

Frankly, while I'm not a huge defender of Assad, I see all the fake moral outrage over barrel bombs as yet another world hypocrisy. If Saudi or USA or Israel drops $10 million dollar rockets on civilians, then it's fine, but if its barrel bombs, its suddenly haram? If you are at home and your home is blown up, and your kids are killed, is your first question, "AHH SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT KIND OF BOMB IT WAS!!! AAHH!!" and the neighbor goes, "It was an air-to-surface rocket from USA", and you go, "Phew! For a second there I thought it was a barrel bomb!! That's fine then!"

On Friday, 16 Yemenis were killed due to Saudi air strikes. Are they LESS dead because it wasn't barrel bombed? Are their families less in mourning because the rockets were expensive US stuff?


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-led air strike on Yemen rebel bastion kills 23 | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2015 - 15:09

Sanaa: A Saudi-led air strike on a Huthi Shiite rebel stronghold in Yemen`s northern mountains killed 23 people early on Saturday, tribal sources said.

The strike targeted a munitions factory in Saqayn, near Saada, the sources said.

Coalition aircraft also bombed the rebel-held capital Sanaa, targeting an arms warehouse and the air defence headquarters, witnesses said.

The coalition launched air strikes against the rebels in March, after the Huthis seized control of much of the country prompting President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi to take refuge in neighbouring Saudi Arabia.

AFP


----------



## Ceylal

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudi-led air strike on Yemen rebel bastion kills 23 | Zee News
> Last Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2015 - 15:09
> 
> Sanaa: A Saudi-led air strike on a Huthi Shiite rebel stronghold in Yemen`s northern mountains killed 23 people early on Saturday, tribal sources said.
> 
> The strike targeted a munitions factory in Saqayn, near Saada, the sources said.
> 
> Coalition aircraft also bombed the rebel-held capital Sanaa, targeting an arms warehouse and the air defence headquarters, witnesses said.
> 
> The coalition launched air strikes against the rebels in March, after the Huthis seized control of much of the country prompting President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi to take refuge in neighbouring Saudi Arabia.
> 
> AFP


the Saudi King and the presidents of the composed coalition of countries should be dragged to the Dungeon and tried for war crimes.


----------



## The Last of us

*Ansarullah & Yemeni Army Storm Al Hajlah Military Outpost 3 Days Ago!*
*






*
These incompetent sauds are too cowardly man. Their posts are getting raided and they can't do jack. They're too incompetent/cowardly to face the houthis face to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

*Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Demolish a Observation/Control Tower on the Saudi Side of the Border Earlier Today*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well I wonder after the confkict how KSA is going to explain its army performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

JEskandari said:


> Well I wonder after the confkict how KSA is going to explain its army performance.



Pathetic. They've exposed how pathetic they are. First and foremost, it's their fellow arabs that are now going to be extremely doubtful of any Saudi promises.


----------



## Tsilihin

Nasty terrain for battlefield.
Dust,rocks,hills,,Saudi soldiers have big luck because yemenis in this video does not possess large caliber sniper rifles


----------



## The Last of us

Watch a saud tank get blown to bits by the Houthis 






If they had a manpad, that apache would have also been blown to bits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

i must say that this thing is getting nasty.u can start a war but its not in ur hand to stop it


----------



## Hack-Hook

ali_raza said:


> i must say that this thing is getting nasty.u can start a war but its not in ur hand to stop it


If only some people knew it .
KSA right know is wasting bilions in this war for nothing and the sad part is when they decide that it wont worth it the UN will consider yemen eligible for recieving wardamage from ksa because ksa was the invader. They think the un resolution that sanctioned arm sale to yemen make the war legitimate but it did not . And they are comitting the same mistake that saddam did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> *Ansarullah & Yemeni Army Storm Al Hajlah Military Outpost 3 Days Ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> These incompetent sauds are too cowardly man. Their posts are getting raided and they can't do jack. They're too incompetent/cowardly to face the houthis face to face.





The Last of us said:


> *Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Demolish a Observation/Control Tower on the Saudi Side of the Border Earlier Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





JEskandari said:


> Well I wonder after the confkict how KSA is going to explain its army performance.


Of course, Saudis need to explain their military performance after a couple of their border posts and tanks were hit in 4 months of fighting in which most of Huthis power were obliterated. 

I believe that you need to explain your brains performance.



JEskandari said:


> If only some people knew it .
> KSA right know is wasting bilions in this war for nothing and the sad part is when they decide that it wont worth it the UN will consider yemen eligible for recieving wardamage from ksa because ksa was the invader. They think the un resolution that sanctioned arm sale to yemen make the war legitimate but it did not . And they are comitting the same mistake that saddam did.


Honey, not only the UN, all world countries support Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, except Shiite pact for obvious reasons. KSA will not stop until it accomplishes it's objectives in Yemen. Failure is not an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Of course, Saudis need to explain their military performance after a couple of their border posts and tanks were hit in 4 months of fighting in which most of Huthis power were obliterated.
> 
> I believe that you need to explain your brains performance.



If their power is obliterated, how come they haven't lost one single area yet, Hadi the Stooge is still with his masters in Riyadh and Yemeni army and Houthis freely attack almost all Saudi borders posts on a daily basis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Watch the Houthis roast more sauds here. More tanks being blown to bits 
*Ansarullah & Yemeni Offensives Over the Weekend






*
Video above shows

> 3.7.2015: Battle with Saudi Forces in Al Makhrouq.

> 3.7.2015: Ansarullah & Yemeni Army storm Al Makhrouq position for the 3rd time.

> 4.7.2015: Skirmishes in Al Makhrouq position.

@Daneshmand @IR-TR @JEskandari @Serpentine
@mohsen @Madali 

Man these Houthis are motivated as hell. No wonder these incompetent sauds are too chiken $hit to go in via ground.
Just imagine if they were actually armed by Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> If their power is obliterated, how come they haven't lost one single area yet, Hadi the Stooge is still with his masters in Riyadh and Yemeni army and Houthis freely attack almost all Saudi borders posts on a daily basis?


Of course they haven't lost a single area yet.



The Last of us said:


> Watch the Houthis roast more sauds here. More tanks being blown to bits
> *Ansarullah & Yemeni Offensives Over the Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Video above shows
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Battle with Saudi Forces in Al Makhrouq.
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Ansarullah & Yemeni Army storm Al Makhrouq position for the 3rd time.
> 
> > 4.7.2015: Skirmishes in Al Makhrouq position.
> 
> @Daneshmand @IR-TR @JEskandari @Serpentine
> @mohsen @Madali
> 
> Man these Houthis are motivated as hell. No wonder these incompetent sauds are too chiken $hit to go in via ground.
> Just imagine if they were actually armed by Iran


Impressive victory indeed, you've hit a tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

*Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Break into Al Shurfa Military Post a Second Time*
*





1) A number of Saudi patrolling vehicles (tanks included) were destroyed.
2) A number of Saudi soldiers killed.
3) After 4 months of intense air raids/bombings; Houthis and their allies are able to walk up to a previously attacked position (should have seen the gaps in their security and adjusted to it given their humongous budget) in broad day light & lay waste to it.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

The Last of us said:


> Watch the Houthis roast more sauds here. More tanks being blown to bits
> *Ansarullah & Yemeni Offensives Over the Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Video above shows
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Battle with Saudi Forces in Al Makhrouq.
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Ansarullah & Yemeni Army storm Al Makhrouq position for the 3rd time.
> 
> > 4.7.2015: Skirmishes in Al Makhrouq position.
> 
> @Daneshmand @IR-TR @JEskandari @Serpentine
> @mohsen @Madali
> 
> Man these Houthis are motivated as hell. No wonder these incompetent sauds are too chiken $hit to go in via ground.
> Just imagine if they were actually armed by Iran



Yeah I tried to post that, but Pak defence didn't allow youtube vids? As for the Jordanian slave, YES, Saudi soldiers are being killed in record numbers, their tanks as well. I LOVE IT. Mohammed would be proud!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Yeah I tried to post that, but Pak defence didn't allow youtube vids? As for the Jordanian slave, YES, Saudi soldiers are being killed in record numbers, their tanks as well. I LOVE IT. Mohammed would be proud!


Boooom












The Last of us said:


> *Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Break into Al Shurfa Military Post a Second Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) A number of Saudi patrolling vehicles (tanks included) were destroyed.
> 2) A number of Saudi soldiers killed.
> 3) After 4 months of intense air raids/bombings; Houthis and their allies are able to walk up to a previously attacked position (should have seen the gaps in their security and adjusted to it given their humongous budget) in broad day light & lay waste to it.
> 
> *


How many time have you posted this video, with the same smileys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

It seems this butt hurt Jordanian is getting sad over seeing his sauds comrades get roasted 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Boooom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many time have you posted this video, with the same smileys?



All I can see is some bombs being dropped from the air on mostly civilian areas, whereas the videos we're posting is showing houthis roast sauds face to face. Did you see that sub human saud come out of tank after being hit and then dropped dead? 

The one here reposting same videos is you. Reposting older videos. Don't you have anything new to post or are you that desperate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> It seems this butt hurt Jordanian is getting sad over seeing his sauds comrades get roasted
> 
> 
> 
> All I can see is some bombs being dropped from the air on mostly civilian areas, whereas the videos we're posting is showing houthis roast sauds face to face. Did you see that sub human saud come out of tank after being hit and then dropped dead?
> 
> The one here reporting videos is you. Reposting older videos. Don't you have anything new to post or are you that desperate?


I don't care how Huthis are killed as long as the rate is 200 Huthis per 1 Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Boooom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many time have you posted this video, with the same smileys?



That's nice. Making a poor Arab country ever poorer. What military goals have been achieved? What 'coalition' of dirt poor Arab countries has been doing anything? Where are the ground troops? This will only lead to instability in Saudi Arabia.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't care how Huthis are killed as long as the rate is 200 Huthis per 1 Saudi.



Got some evidence to back that up? My desert dwelling brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't care how Huthis are killed as long as the rate is 200 Huthis per 1 Saudi.



So far all I can see is sauds getting roasted. All you can show is some aerial bombardment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> That's nice. Making a poor Arab country ever poorer. What military goals have been achieved? What 'coalition' of dirt poor Arab countries has been doing anything? Where are the ground troops? This will only lead to instability in Saudi Arabia.


The military goal here is destroying more arms depots and killing more Huthis.



The Last of us said:


> So far all I can see is sauds getting roasted. All you can show is some aerial bombardment


Roasted? I thought the Saudi soldiers retreated?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't care how Huthis are killed as long as the rate is 200 Huthis per 1 Saudi.



what is your interest in supporting saudia??


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The military goal here is destroying more arms depots and killing more Huthis.
> 
> 
> Roasted? I thought the Saudi soldiers retreated?



They were running while on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The military goal here is destroying more arms depots and killing more Huthis.



And yet houthis are the ones slaughtering sauds on the border area and have started bombing inside saudi arabia?




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Keep your fantasies a little more realistic dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

jamahir said:


> what is your interest in supporting saudia??



His dirt poor desert country gets a few bucks every year from Suudi Arabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> My desert dwelling brother?


Is this a proper way to address your masters? I don't think so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The military goal here is destroying more arms depots and killing more Huthis.
> 
> 
> Roasted? I thought the Saudi soldiers retreated?



It seems you did not even watch any of the vidoes. Dude you can literally see a saud come out of a tank roasted and drop dead  There are multiple sauds being killed in the videos posted above. Sauds are getting roasted on a daily basis. Can you show me footage of same things happening to Houthis? All you can post is some aerial bombardment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

IR-TR said:


> His dirt poor desert country gets a few bucks every year from Suudi Arabi.



but i thought he supported saddam and the iraqi baathists... strange that he supports that very saudia that saddam used to rocket.

is he that much filled with hate for the shia??



The Last of us said:


> Dude you can literally see a saud come out of a tank roasted and drop dead



link, please.


----------



## JUBA

The Last of us said:


> *Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Break into Al Shurfa Military Post a Second Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) A number of Saudi patrolling vehicles (tanks included) were destroyed.
> 2) A number of Saudi soldiers killed.
> 3) After 4 months of intense air raids/bombings; Houthis and their allies are able to walk up to a previously attacked position (should have seen the gaps in their security and adjusted to it given their humongous budget) in broad day light & lay waste to it.
> 
> *



Cheap hit and run tactics by the desperate Iranian supported Houthis, these surveillance towers are at least 10 to 20 km inside the Yemeni border, your Houthis can only dream of reaching our borders, these towers work as baits to attract these Houthis and then:






They get sent to hell by the "Black Jinni" << that's the Houthi nickname for the Saudi Apache (I can't blame them).

Since day one these Houthis threatened to cross our border and invade Najran and Jizan (they claim these cities are Yemeni cities) yet nothing happened, meanwhile in Iraq and Syria poorly equipped rebels are crossing through your IRGC lines lke a hot knife through butter, while Houthis were not able to capture and "hold" these surveillance towers for 4 months let alone capture anything inside Saudi borders. That's the difference between a professional army like KSA and a bunch of noobs who couldn't do jack sh!t for almost 5 years like your IRGC or the ones you support in their, oh not to mention you got Uncle Sam on your side yet you keep failing miserably LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

jamahir said:


> but i thought he supported saddam and the iraqi baathists... strange that he supports that very saudia that saddam used to rocket.
> 
> is he that much filled with hate for the shia??
> 
> 
> 
> link, please.



Check post [HASHTAG]#4048[/HASHTAG] and watch the video I linked. watch from 50 second mark. It happens around 1:20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

jamahir said:


> but i thought he supported saddam and the iraqi baathists... strange that he supports that very saudia that saddam used to rocket.
> 
> is he that much filled with hate for the shia??
> 
> 
> 
> link, please.



Yep, he's a sectarian douche from a powerless little piece of desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

JUBA said:


> Cheap hit and run tactics by the desperate Iranian supported Houthis, these surveillance towers are at least 10 to 20 km inside the Yemeni border, your Houthis can only dream of reaching our borders, these towers work as baits to attract these Houthis and then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get sent to hell by the "Black Jinni" << that's the Houthi nickname for the Saudi Apache (I can't blame them).
> 
> Since day one these Houthis threatened to cross our border and invade Najran and Jizan (they claim these cities are Yemeni cities) yet nothing happened, meanwhile in Iraq and Syria poorly equipped rebels are crossing through your IRGC lines lke a hot knife through butter, while Houthis were not able to capture and "hold" these surveillance towers for 4 months let alone capture anything inside Saudi borders. That's the difference between a professional army like KSA and a bunch of noobs who couldn't do jack sh!t for almost 5 years like your IRGC or the ones you support in their, oh not to mention you got Uncle Sam on your side yet you keep failing miserably LOL





Houthis can dream of reaching your border areas? 

Man how deluded are you? In the videos above you can see them roasting your brethren on the military borders.

Sauds are bunch of incompetent cowards whom can only do aerial bombing. The saud army is getting roasted in face to face war. Just have a look at few of the videos. You see how they've entered border area and saudi military bases. Stop embarrassing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

JUBA said:


> Cheap hit and run tactics by the desperate Iranian supported Houthis, these surveillance towers are at least 10 to 20 km inside the Yemeni border, your Houthis can only dream of reaching our borders, these towers work as baits to attract these Houthis and then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get sent to hell by the "Black Jinni" << that's the Houthi nickname for the Saudi Apache (I can't blame them).
> 
> Since day one these Houthis threatened to cross our border and invade Najran and Jizan (they claim these cities are Yemeni cities) yet nothing happened, meanwhile in Iraq and Syria poorly equipped rebels are crossing through your IRGC lines lke a hot knife through butter, while Houthis were not able to capture and "hold" these surveillance towers for 4 months let alone capture anything inside Saudi borders. That's the difference between a professional army like KSA and a bunch of noobs who couldn't do jack sh!t for almost 5 years like your IRGC or the ones you support in their, oh not to mention you got Uncle Sam on your side yet you keep failing miserably LOL



Observation towers INSIDE Houthi controlled Yemen? You Suuds, you're really something. Just keep lying and distorting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

IR-TR said:


> Yep, he's a sectarian douche from a powerless little piece of desert.



sad that this thread has become a sectarian, reactionary and confused thread like the "syria civil war" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

jamahir said:


> sad that this thread has become a sectarian, reactionary and confused thread like the "syria civil war" thread.



These savages are bombarding innocent civlians in Yemen and do not have the guts to face the houthis. These sauds are scared $hitless of Iran. They thought Iran would turn the houthis into another one of its proxies and in that fear, they started bombing Yemen indiscriminately. Their bombs have achieved nothing of interest. The houthis, as you can see not only gained more ground but are actively controlling the border area and are roasting the sauds.

This is a sectarian battle as far as saudis are concerned. Their paranoia of Iran and their fear of Iran led the to this situation. If Iran were truly helping the houthis in the beginning, then countless more sauds would be dead. countless more.

In the end, these sauds will continue to be embarrassed as they are now. They're probably wishing for something to happen so they can run away from this conflict without loosing too much face, but frankly, they're already shown to be such incompetent bafoons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

The Last of us said:


> Watch the Houthis roast more sauds here. More tanks being blown to bits
> *Ansarullah & Yemeni Offensives Over the Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Video above shows
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Battle with Saudi Forces in Al Makhrouq.
> 
> > 3.7.2015: Ansarullah & Yemeni Army storm Al Makhrouq position for the 3rd time.
> 
> > 4.7.2015: Skirmishes in Al Makhrouq position.
> 
> @Daneshmand @IR-TR @JEskandari @Serpentine
> @mohsen @Madali
> 
> Man these Houthis are motivated as hell. No wonder these incompetent sauds are too chiken $hit to go in via ground.
> Just imagine if they were actually armed by Iran



1. what is the arabi dialect being used by the narrators??

2. at the 6:58 mark, they chant "al-maut amrica, al-maut israel...", (1). do they call israel as "lusrael" or did i hear it wrong??, (b). what is the rest of the chant??


----------



## ali_raza

some times I think that this war was useless.if saudis had any issues with hothis.they could have taken the same approach as pakistan did with afghanistan.proxy war was best way.atleast it would save alote of humanity


----------



## The Last of us

ali_raza said:


> some times I think that this war was useless.if saudis had any issues with hothis.they could have taken the same approach as pakistan did with afghanistan.proxy war was best way.atleast it would save alote of humanity



And how well did the proxy war do in the end for Pakistan? Last time I checked, you're at war with your "proxies" i.e the taliban. No offence dude, but only countries that can control their proxies should try to use them.

In any case, the saud are trying to use a proxy, i.e the Al Qaeda in Yemen to fight the Houthis but it's not going that great. When you're as incompetent as the sauds, you best just remaining a puppet for the real players.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The Last of us said:


> Houthis can dream of reaching your border areas?
> 
> Man how deluded are you? In the videos above you can see them roasting your brethren on the military borders.
> 
> Sauds are bunch of incompetent cowards whom can only do aerial bombing. The saud army is getting roasted in face to face war. Just have a look at few of the videos. You see how they've entered border area and saudi military bases. Stop embarrassing yourself.





IR-TR said:


> Observation towers INSIDE Houthi controlled Yemen? You Suuds, you're really something. Just keep lying and distorting.


This is what you are trying to do:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is what you are trying to do:



You have been using all these useless cartoons from 2012 and they have changed nothing, actually always the opposite happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

If KSA and their Arab allies can't face houthis on ground assault then what they will do against Iran if their would have been any direct conflict. Anyway, @Iranian members If houthis are so good at ground assault then why don't they try to take some territory of KSA and push them to ceasefire on your own terms. Their is nothing is as good as occupying your enemy territory and use it for tactical victory.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You have been using all these useless cartoons from 2012 and they have changed nothing, actually always the opposite happens.


The opposite where? Iraq, Syria, Bahrain or Yemen? Unless you have another definition for the "opposite".



CIS-TRANS said:


> If KSA and their Arab allies can't face houthis on ground assault then what they will do against Iran if their would have been any direct conflict. Anyway, @Iranian members If houthis are so good at ground assault then why don't they try to take some territory of KSA and push them to ceasefire on your own terms. Their is nothing is as good as occupying your enemy territory and use it for tactical victory.


Buddy, this is not a playground. Only children or simple-mined people think like that. It's like saying if the US couldn't fight the ISIL on ground how would they fight countries like Russia. Grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Buddy, this is not a playground. Only children or simple-mined people think like that. It's like saying if the US couldn't fight the ISIL on ground how would they fight countries like Russia. Grow up.



actually US can easily fight ISIS on the ground as they act like a regular force , US had trouble like any other country fighting against guerrilla style tactics in Afghanistan

in Saudis case , they show lack of proper training in the front lines , if you actually watch some of the videos 
you can notice lack of care among the troops and how useless they are at using their IFVs/APCs/Tanks against the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Azeri440 said:


> actually US can easily fight ISIS on the ground as they act like a regular force , US had trouble like any other country fighting against guerrilla style tactics in Afghanistan
> 
> in Saudis case , they show lack of proper training in the front lines , if you actually watch some of the videos
> you can notice lack of care among the troops and how useless they are at using their IFVs/APCs/Tanks against the enemy


That's BS, Huthis don't show the complete videos, they cut off from the videos to show you the parts they want you to see. What I'm saying is clear in the videos, non of them is free from several cut offs.

Another proof, tell me how many Saudi tanks have been destroyed in four months? And how many soldiers were killed in four months? And have the Huthis captured an inch of Saudi lands? 

If you compare Saudi army performance in this war with Israeli performance in 2006, Saudi's was far better. Noting that Huthis have much more military hardware, and have 1600 km long borders as well as they have more complicated topography which all are in their favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's BS, Huthis don't show the complete videos, they cut off from the videos to show you the parts they want you to see. What I'm saying is clear in the videos, non of them is free from several cut offs.
> 
> Another proof, tell me how many Saudi tanks have been destroyed in four months? And how many soldiers were killed in four months? And have the Huthis captured an inch of Saudi lands?
> 
> If you compare Saudi army performance in this war with Israeli performance in 2006, Saudi's was far better. Noting that Huthis have much more military hardware, and have 1600 km long borders as well as they have more complicated topography which all are in their favor.



Saudis performance is only due to its air force which is also supported by US , Huthis have pretty much 0 equipment to defend itself against air strikes 

nor can they support big operations against Saudi Arabia , even if those are just a few losses , it still demonstrates the lack of training among Saudis and lack of care , don't get me wrong Huthis themselves have crappy training , but their will to fight makes up for it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Azeri440 said:


> Saudis performance is only due to its air force which is also supported by US , Huthis have pretty much 0 equipment to defend itself against air strikes
> 
> nor can they support big operations against Saudi Arabia , even if those are just a few losses , it still demonstrates the lack of training among Saudis and lack of care , don't get me wrong Huthis themselves have crappy training , but their will to fight makes up for it.


First of all Huthis have the proper training since they have fought 7 wars against Yemen army and Saudi Arabia in the last 15 years and this is their 8th war. Second of all, they are the heaviest armed militias in the world as they captured most of Yemen army equipment. Third of all, they have the ousted president's forces fighting along with them.

So, after all of this you talk about Saudi lack of training? If this is lack of training then what would you call Israeli war on Gaza in 2009 and Lebanon 2006 and NATO war in Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Of course, Saudis need to explain their military performance after a couple of their border posts and tanks were hit in 4 months of fighting in which most of Huthis power were obliterated.
> 
> I believe that you need to explain your brains performance.
> 
> 
> Honey, not only the UN, all world countries support Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, except Shiite pact for obvious reasons. KSA will not stop until it accomplishes it's objectives in Yemen. Failure is not an option.


the number of the country that Support KSA and Co. are far less than the ones who supported Saddam in it's war against Iran and at the end of war after 8 years they decided that Saddam is the aggressor and must pay for the war damage.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> First of all Huthis have the proper training since they have fought 7 wars against Yemen army and Saudi Arabia in the last 15 years and this is their 8th war. Second of all, they are the heaviest armed militias in the world as they captured most of Yemen army equipment. Third of all, they have the ousted president's forces fighting along with them.
> 
> So, after all of this you talk about Saudi lack of training? If this is lack of training then what would you call Israeli war on Gaza in 2009 and Lebanon 2006 and NATO war in Afghanistan?



Launch a ground war, then we can talk.

Otherwise, its's easy to put even a monkey in an advanced plane, designate targets and then bomb them. 

Comparing Israel's 2006 war with Hezbollah to Saudi bombing of Yemen is the most stupid thing to do, since Israel launched a major ground operation, same as Gaza 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> the number of the country that Support KSA and Co. are far less than the ones who supported Saddam in it's war against Iran and at the end of war after 8 years they decided that Saddam is the aggressor and must pay for the war damage.


Saudi led coalition war on Huthi terrorists was legalized at the UN through a resolution which was voted in favor of. So, I'm not only talking about the international support.



Serpentine said:


> Launch a ground war, then we can talk.
> 
> Otherwise, its's easy to put even a monkey in an advanced plane, designate targets and then bomb them.
> 
> Comparing Israel's 2006 war with Hezbollah to Saudi bombing of Yemen is the most stupid thing to do, since Israel launched a major ground operation, same as Gaza 2014.


Good for the monkey.


----------



## Hack-Hook

CIS-TRANS said:


> If KSA and their Arab allies can't face houthis on ground assault then what they will do against Iran if their would have been any direct conflict. Anyway, @Iranian members If houthis are so good at ground assault then why don't they try to take some territory of KSA and push them to ceasefire on your own terms. Their is nothing is as good as occupying your enemy territory and use it for tactical victory.


Houthis are militia, they can defend their territory but are not suitable for occupation if Yemenis were intrested in occupying parts of KSA it was something that was more suitable for yemen army .

Also if yhey occupied part of KSA , you think what would have happened? Have you forgot that 3 month ago our arab friends cried all over the net that holy mosques are in danger even when houthis didn't fired a single bullet toward ksa . If they occupy part of ksa it will be certain that Pakistan would send his army there and unlike one certain army they are not afraid of marching .


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudi led coalition war on Huthi terrorists was legalized at the UN through a resolution which was voted in favor of. So, I'm not only talking about the international support.
> 
> 
> Good for the monkey.


That resolution did not legalize KSA and Co. war against Yemeni people . It only put sanction on any arm sale to yemen and asked for cease fire there .
Security Council Demands End to Yemen Violence, Adopting Resolution 2216 (2015), with Russian Federation Abstaining | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases
I wonder how KSA and Co. And their supporters Concluded that the rsolution allowed them to kill yemeni civillian and destruction of the infrastructure of the poorest arab country . Honestly I cant understand how they deciphered the resolution against its direct text as part 9 of the resolution clearly state that civilian and infrastructure most be protected and there most be no obstruction for humanitarian aids to the civilian people .


----------



## gomerker23

BOOM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> That resolution did not legalize KSA and Co. war against Yemeni people . It only put sanction on any arm sale to yemen and asked for cease fire there .
> Security Council Demands End to Yemen Violence, Adopting Resolution 2216 (2015), with Russian Federation Abstaining | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases
> I wonder how KSA and Co. And their supporters Concluded that the rsolution allowed them to kill yemeni civillian and destruction of the infrastructure of the poorest arab country . Honestly I cant understand how they deciphered the resolution against its direct text as part 9 of the resolution clearly state that civilian and infrastructure most be protected and there most be no obstruction for humanitarian aids to the civilian people .


Acting under_ chapter VII_ of Charter


----------



## jamahir

Azeri440 said:


> actually US can easily fight ISIS on the ground as they act like a regular force , US had trouble like any other country fighting against guerrilla style tactics in Afghanistan
> 
> in Saudis case , they show lack of proper training in the front lines , if you actually watch some of the videos
> you can notice lack of care among the troops and how useless they are at using their IFVs/APCs/Tanks against the enemy



in the vid that "the last of us" posted, i think one surviving saudi soldier from a tank runs to a saudi tank but the tank seems hesitant in taking him, or it must simply be lack of co-ordination.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> If this is lack of training then what would you call Israeli war on Gaza in 2009 and Lebanon 2006 and NATO war in Afghanistan?



what can you tell us about the general scene there, from the 70's till now??


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Acting under_ chapter VII_ of Charter


Chapter 7 don't mean any redneck and bully can attack the country . 
Chapter 7 for use of force need UN approval .
Here chapter 7 used and clearly mentioned forr what . 

TO ENFORCE ARM SANCTION AND EXAMINE ANY CARGO BOUND FOR YEMEN WHICH THERE IS EVIDENCE OF BREAKING THE SANCTION.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Acting under_ chapter VII_ of Charter


Chapter 7 don't mean any redneck and bully can attack the country . 
Chapter 7 for use of force need UN approval .
Here chapter 7 used and clearly mentioned forr what . 

TO ENFORCE ARM SANCTION AND EXAMINE ANY CARGO BOUND FOR YEMEN WHICH THERE IS EVIDENCE OF BREAKING THE SANCTION.


----------



## CIS-TRANS

JEskandari said:


> Houthis are militia, they can defend their territory but are not suitable for occupation if Yemenis were intrested in occupying parts of KSA it was something that was more suitable for yemen army .
> 
> Also if yhey occupied part of KSA , you think what would have happened? Have you forgot that 3 month ago our arab friends cried all over the net that holy mosques are in danger even when houthis didn't fired a single bullet toward ksa . If they occupy part of ksa it will be certain that Pakistan would send his army there and unlike one certain army they are not afraid of marching .


If Yemenis occupy saudi territory then Pakistan will find new excuses for not to interfere in war because its impossible for government to take any decision without taking all stakeholders on-board. If yemenis don't stepped up their operations and try something serious then they will continued to be bombed by Alliance jet fighters and get killed more. Saudis are on rampage, they are doing what they want now its houthis and their allies turn to defend yemenis effectively. otherwise their supporters will lose hope and begin to leave.


----------



## Hack-Hook

CIS-TRANS said:


> If Yemenis occupy saudi territory then Pakistan will find new excuses for not to interfere in war because its impossible for government to take any decision without taking all stakeholders on-board. If yemenis don't stepped up their operations and try something serious then they will continued to be bombed by Alliance jet fighters and get killed more. Saudis are on rampage, they are doing what they want now its houthis and their allies turn to defend yemenis effectively. otherwise their supporters will lose hope and begin to leave.


What yemen need do is increase the ksa casualties . That put preasure on ksa to do something .
I believe the best yemen can do right now is to destroy ksa border posts and fire rocket and missile toward ksa and pressure on ksa from the inside will do the rest of the work and made them commit the mistake of sending the ground forces and that with be grave for them.

One other thing yemeni resistance and army need to acquire is manpad, that limit ksa options alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIS-TRANS

JEskandari said:


> What yemen need do is increase the ksa casualties . That put preasure on ksa to do something .
> I believe the best yemen can do right now is to destroy ksa border posts and fire rocket and missile toward ksa and pressure on ksa from the inside will do the rest of the work and made them commit the mistake of sending the ground forces and that with be grave for them.
> 
> One other thing yemeni resistance and army need to acquire is manpad, that limit ksa options alot.


And how can yemeni Army and Houthis can acquire manpad in current scenario? even arm smuggling is so hard at their, Houthis and allies are losing too much of their men , Their is no way they can hold that much ground in long term strategic gains if air raids will goes on at this pace. civilian causalities are also running high, I guess Saudis would not mind if hundreds of their soldiers would be killed in war but by reaching to that amount houthis and alliance may lose 10 times more civilians, soldiers and assets.


----------



## Ceylal

IR-TR said:


> That's nice. Making a poor Arab country ever poorer.
> My desert dwelling brother?


They are applauding the work done by the Israeli air force...The Arab coalition, KSA the big arms spending idiots, does not have those kind of weapons...they are not even competent...we saw a lot of picture of banana trucs and herd of goats being bombed...
The war is in its fifth month, and the army of the arab league hasn't find the courage to put a boot in Yemeni territory...273 pages of *FEATURED *bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

gomerker23 said:


> BOOM



for a second it seemed that saudi soldier in the tank survived.


----------



## The Last of us

beast89 said:


> for a second it seemed that saudi soldier in the tank survived.



Then a second later it turns out he was roasted alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

gomerker23 said:


> BOOM



Saudi soldiers should sign up for Olympics running, they have a great chance of getting the Gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tea addict

gomerker23 said:


> BOOM


no infantry or close air support with tanks and AVs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Chapter 7 don't mean any redneck and bully can attack the country .
> Chapter 7 for use of force need UN approval .
> Here chapter 7 used and clearly mentioned forr what .
> 
> TO ENFORCE ARM SANCTION AND EXAMINE ANY CARGO BOUND FOR YEMEN WHICH THERE IS EVIDENCE OF BREAKING THE SANCTION.
> 
> 
> Chapter 7 don't mean any redneck and bully can attack the country .
> Chapter 7 for use of force need UN approval .
> Here chapter 7 used and clearly mentioned forr what .
> 
> TO ENFORCE ARM SANCTION AND EXAMINE ANY CARGO BOUND FOR YEMEN WHICH THERE IS EVIDENCE OF BREAKING THE SANCTION.


Well, deal with it honey. Iran the last that can talk about what's right and wrong because everything about it is wrong. Iran is forbidden to rescue it's brothers, and anything sent to them must be examined. Deal with it, it's the logic of the strong.


----------



## C130

beast89 said:


> for a second it seemed that saudi soldier in the tank survived.



you would think they would have some kinda drone in the area or helicopter for over watch for these sitting duck tanks.

or snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, deal with it honey. Iran the last that can talk about what's right and wrong because everything about it is wrong. Iran is forbidden to rescue it's brothers, and anything sent to them must be examined. Deal with it, it's the logic of the strong.



Your bigger bro is fighting with one of Iran's proxy and has got nothing till now ...it's the logic of the strong.


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, deal with it honey. Iran the last that can talk about what's right and wrong because everything about it is wrong. Iran is forbidden to rescue it's brothers, and anything sent to them must be examined. Deal with it, it's the logic of the strong.



Iran's brother? I thought the Arabs were one Amazing United Tribe.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Iran's brother? I thought the Arabs were one Amazing United Tribe.


You know, except Shiite.



raptor22 said:


> Your bigger bro is fighting with one of Iran's proxy and has got nothing till now ...it's the logic of the strong.


We're doing our job till Huthis kneel down no matter how long it takes. If you think we are not strong, launch a sign petition to your regime to fulfill their thousands of vows to deliver their cargoes to Huthies without inspection.


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know, except Shiite.
> 
> 
> We're doing our job till Huthis kneel down no matter how long it takes. If you think we are not strong, launch a sign petition to your regime to fulfill their thousands of vows to deliver their cargoes to Huthies without inspection.



With or without cargoes you still can not defeat Houthis and that's the fact ... And actually like or not it does matter how long it's gonna take , no wise commander would seek delay in scoring a victory while he has upper hand in the battlefield ... if you can do it, do it what are you waiting for? saying we are strong doesn't work like abracadabra magic words and won't change realities on the ground ...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> With or without cargoes you still can not defeat Houthis and that's the fact ... And actually like or not it does matter how long it's gonna take , no wise commander would seek delay in scoring a victory while he has upper hand in the battlefield ... if you can do it, do it what are you waiting for? saying we are strong doesn't work like abracadabra magic words and won't change realities on the ground ...


It's like talking to kids. Saying the same thing since day one of the war.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well, deal with it honey. Iran the last that can talk about what's right and wrong because everything about it is wrong. Iran is forbidden to rescue it's brothers, and anything sent to them must be examined. Deal with it, it's the logic of the strong.


Saddam was strong but how much un asked him to pay for war damage . If we did not opted to hold out asking for that war damage you think what would have happened. But here there is no problem as ksa have enough money to give to yemen .

By the way your answer is a little patethic.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Saddam was strong but how much un asked him to pay for war damage .


He didn't pay a penny to Iran. And BTW, Iran was stronger than Saddam, especially with it's air-force. Having F-14 at that time is as having F-22 now. Iran had been acting exactly as it's acting now, spreading death terrorism in the region, and when Saddam started spanking you, you started weeping and crying.


JEskandari said:


> If we did not opted to hold out asking for that war damage you think what would have happened. But here there is no problem as ksa have enough money to give to yemen .
> 
> By the way your answer is a little patethic.


Saudi Arabia will never pay for any damage. If it pays, it will do so as assistance to legitimate Yemenite government to strengthen it's grip on the country as it has always done.

And you know what's really pathetic? The pathetic people are those who take terrorists side and oppose international legitimacy.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He didn't pay a penny to Iran. And BTW, Iran was stronger than Saddam, especially with it's air-force. Having F-14 at that time is as having F-22 now. Iran had been acting exactly as it's acting now, spreading death terrorism in the region, and when Saddam started spanking you, you started weeping and crying.
> 
> Saudi Arabia will never pay for any damage. If it pays, it will do so as assistance to legitimate Yemenite government to strengthen it's grip on the country as it has always done.
> 
> And you know what's really pathetic? The pathetic people are those who take terrorists side and oppose international legitimacy.


Whatever suit you .
Saudi Arabia started an illegitimate war of agression against yemen and will pay the price of it in due time and iraq didn't pay because we hold demanding the money till iraq actually have the means of paying it or we reach some other sort of agreement .


----------



## Mrc

Tea addict said:


> no infantry or close air support with tanks and AVs?




Saudis seem to be making classic mistake here of using tanks in defensive role against a guerilla infantry..as seen in chechnya, iraq and now syria ... not the best way to go..
During first chechen war russians lost a whole armoured division this way...
Tanks are only effective if used in massive offensive thrust (world war 2 germany) or as mobile artillary (world war 2 americans and on going pakistani operations in tribal areas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Then a second later it turns out he was roasted alive



actually pretty sad , one of the worst ways to go , RIP


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> actually pretty sad , one of the worst ways to go , RIP



Yes, lets all go to his funeral ey? These scums are killing innocent civlians in Yemen and yet we are suppose to feel bad when they get roasted. Say your R.I.P's to the poor yemeni civilians whom are getting killed by these cowardly scum.
Let them start a ground invasion and meet the hothis face to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Whatever suit you .
> Saudi Arabia started an illegitimate war of agression against yemen and will pay the price of it in due time and iraq didn't pay because we hold demanding the money till iraq actually have the means of paying it or we reach some other sort of agreement .


Again, Iraq never paid you a penny. You drank the poison and shut it.

And again, Saudi led coalition is internationally supported.

_*Reiterating
its support for the efforts of the Gulf Cooperation Council in
assisting the political transition in Yemen and
commending
its engagement in this
regard, *_

United Nations Official Document



The Last of us said:


> Yes, lets all go to his funeral ey? These scums are killing innocent civlians in Yemen and yet we are suppose to feel bad when they get roasted. Say your R.I.P's to the poor yemeni civilians whom are getting killed by these cowardly scum.
> Let them start a ground invasion and meet the hothis face to face.


Tell your beloved Houthi brothers that there are 1600 km long borders with Saudi Arabia where they can always meet Saudis face to face. 

You know, you guys are obviously frustrated. Huthis can't do anything except those rare attacks they do on Saudi posts and tanks. Just give up on them and learn not to bet on losers like yourselves.



Serpentine said:


> Saudi soldiers should sign up for Olympics running, they have a great chance of getting the Gold medal.


You tell me who is faster?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

More than 45 civilians reported killed at livestock market in apparent air strike by Saudi-led coalition

A Saudi air strike appears to have struck a livestock market in southern Yemen, killing more than 40 people – one of the deadliest bombings of a campaign that has now lasted three months.

The blast happened while civilians were trading in the market in the Fayyoush district of Lahj province. The Associated Press reported that the death toll was at least 45, with more than 50 wounded.


“I came right after the explosion and saw dozens of dead strewn about and a sea of blood, while the wounded were being evacuated to nearby hospitals,” resident Abu-Ali al-Azibi told the AP. “[There was] blood from people mixed with that of the sheep and other livestock at the market.”

------------------------------------------------------------

@BLACKEAGLE I remember how you always played morality games in Syria and shed crocodile tears for Syrian civilians 2 years ago. I can perfectly imagine an ugly hypocrite face that is now cheering on killing civilians. People should see the ugly faces, in the most barbaric countries in the world, in the most backward dictatorships in ME, who are trying to boast about democracy, human rights and lives of civilians. Now you are even ashamed on posting about these daily massacres. Just take a look at Twitter, I can't count the number of Yemeni civilians (who have nothing to do with Houthis and live in southern Sunni areas) who are cursing Saudi regime day and night for their atrocities, same as its stooge, Hadi. I think they will eat the guy alive if they even encounter him from a kilometer, the same guys who appeared to support him few months back.

At the end of the day, you are only another hypocrite who can, selectively, support civilian massacres when it suits him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> More than 45 civilians reported killed at livestock market in apparent air strike by Saudi-led coalition
> 
> A Saudi air strike appears to have struck a livestock market in southern Yemen, killing more than 40 people – one of the deadliest bombings of a campaign that has now lasted three months.
> 
> The blast happened while civilians were trading in the market in the Fayyoush district of Lahj province. The Associated Press reported that the death toll was at least 45, with more than 50 wounded.
> 
> 
> “I came right after the explosion and saw dozens of dead strewn about and a sea of blood, while the wounded were being evacuated to nearby hospitals,” resident Abu-Ali al-Azibi told the AP. “[There was] blood from people mixed with that of the sheep and other livestock at the market.”
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE I remember how you always played morality games in Syria and shed crocodile tears for Syrian civilians 2 years ago. I can perfectly imagine an ugly hypocrite face that is now cheering on killing civilians. People should see the ugly faces, in the most barbaric countries in the world, in the most backward dictatorships in ME, who are trying to boast about democracy, human rights and lives of civilians. Now you are even ashamed on posting about these daily massacres. Just take a look at Twitter, I can't count the number of Yemeni civilians (who have nothing to do with Houthis and live in southern Sunni areas) who are cursing Saudi regime day and night for their atrocities, same as its stooge, Hadi. I think they will eat the guy alive if they even encounter him from a kilometer, the same guys who appeared to support him few months back.
> 
> At the end of the day, you are only another hypocrite who can, selectively, support civilian massacres when it suits him.


I'm surprised that you have the nerve to have the high ground. Have some shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm surprised that you have the nerve to have the high ground. Have some shame.



I think it's pretty obvious for everyone that who should have some shame. You have been, stupidly,and pathetically, claiming every single civilian casualty and massacres like this as Houthi Casualties and not civilians. 

Even the lowest of the lowest have some dignity and at least admit civilian casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> I think it's pretty obvious for everyone that who should have some shame. You have been, stupidly,and pathetically, claiming every single civilian casualty and massacres like this as Houthi Casualties and not civilians.
> 
> Even the lowest of the lowest have some dignity and at least admit civilian casualties.


Not to your likes, watch your mouth and again have shame and go hide your head.


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not to your likes, watch your mouth and again have shame and go hide your head.



So you thought I'm asking you to admit those casualties for me? Do you think I give a damn if you do? I just wanted to reveal your other face, So that others don't have a false implication and see the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> So you thought I'm asking you to admit those casualties for me? Do you think I give a damn if you do? I just wanted to reveal your other face, So that others don't have a false implication and see the reality.



I don't care about anybody, tell whoever you're talking about to go to hell. I gave up on the world the moment that nobody stepped in to help Syrians. I realized that it's up to our guns to finish off your scum in our countries. 

I don't know if you noticed, but I haven't posted any of Syrian casualties maybe for three years, I rather focused on the reaction of Syrians, how many tanks destroyed and how many Iranians or their stooges killed. And indeed they have been doing an amazing job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't care about anybody, tell whoever you're talking about to go to hell. I gave up on the world the moment that nobody stepped in to help Syrians. I realized that it's up to our guns to finish off your scum in our countries.



You gave up on world for not acting (though I don't know if thousands of TOW missiles and billions of dollars in cash and thousands of foreign terrorists bankrolled by Arabs and west is called giving up), hence you decided to support civilian massacres by Saudis (not simply ignoring them, but supporting them and branding all of them as 'Houthis'). That's an intelligent decision from a 30 year old mature guy, very wise one.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't know if you noticed, but I haven't posted any of Syrian casualties maybe for three years, I rather focused on the reaction of Syrians, how many tanks destroyed and how many Iranians or their stooges killed. And indeed they have been doing an amazing job.



While we are at it, we try to make it as painful as possible, Syria will not be yours easily, you should fight for it, even for years, because you insist on what you want, even if the whole country turns in to dust, so we'll make sure to kill as many as possible of your armed stooges.  You first thought it will be over in months, but it isn't. That's what happens when you try to force a fake revolution down people's throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You gave up on world for not acting (though I don't know if thousands of TOW missiles and billions of dollars in cash and thousands of foreign terrorists bankrolled by Arabs and west is called giving up), hence you decided to support civilian massacres by Saudis (not simply ignoring them, but supporting them and branding all of them as 'Houthis'). That's an intelligent decision from a 30 year old mature guy, very wise one.


The world didn't acted the way it acted in Yugoslavia or Ruanda although the massacres are much more. The terrorists you are talking about were nurtured by you and Assad and they were the greatest obstacle faced FSA operations and you know that. And regarding the TOWs, they are nothing compared to the SAA killing machine. However, they were only provided after 3.5 years of the beginning of Syrian uprising. And finally I'm not 30 years old :/



Serpentine said:


> While we are at it, we try to make it as painful as possible, Syria will not be yours easily, you should fight for it, even for years, because you insist on what you want, even if the whole country turns in to dust, so we'll make sure to kill as many as possible of your armed stooges.


Again, Syrians have nothing to lose now, they should keep it going until they kill as many as of your kind, so they can rebuild it in peace.

Don't worry about them, they are about 75% of Syrian population, most children and women are being taken care of in the surrounding countries.

You should rather lament on the casualties you and your brothers suffered, over the tens of billions of dollars you lost, over strategic allies you lost over nothing.

So how many years will Syria suffer from this war ten? twenty? It's nothing in nations age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> I think it's pretty obvious for everyone that who should have some shame. You have been, stupidly,and pathetically, claiming every single civilian casualty and massacres like this as Houthi Casualties and not civilians.
> 
> Even the lowest of the lowest have some dignity and at least admit civilian casualties.


Last time, it was a banana truck and a herd of goats..I was banned 15 days by Menticore, by posting bleeding bananas..



Mrc said:


> Saudis seem to be making classic *mistake* here of using tanks in


Themselves are a mother nature mistake...The only out for the Sauds is to pay the Houdhis for a cessation of hostilities that themselves started..So far the Sauds didn't get a thing for the their money spent to get the Arab coalition on board, safe Israel that has did most the useful strikes, the rest of Arabs armies lived their reputations... armies of the great parades ...You will see the great display , the Egyptian Army will put on the opening of the new canal...and the Sauds will to pay the branch of ISIS in the sinai to take the day off...


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Again, Iraq never paid you a penny. You drank the poison and shut it.
> 
> And again, Saudi led coalition is internationally supported.
> 
> _*Reiterating
> its support for the efforts of the Gulf Cooperation Council in
> assisting the political transition in Yemen and
> commending
> its engagement in this
> regard, *_
> 
> United Nations Official Document
> 
> 
> Tell your beloved Houthi brothers that there are 1600 km long borders with Saudi Arabia where they can always meet Saudis face to face.
> 
> You know, you guys are obviously frustrated. Huthis can't do anything except those rare attacks they do on Saudi posts and tanks. Just give up on them and learn not to bet on losers like yourselves.
> 
> 
> You tell me who is faster?


We decided to pstpone it go and read about it and your link exactly say political engagement not bombing infrastructures , hystorical herritages ,bazars or cemeteries .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> We decided to pstpone it go and read about it and your link exactly say political engagement not bombing infrastructures , hystorical herritages ,bazars or cemeteries .



He doesn't know how mature politics actually works. The way Iran handled Iraq during the war and after the war allow this extraordinary outcome. Two countries that were at war for 8 years, with everyone backing Saddam, now has the Iraqis being our friends! The actual normal man and woman Iraqi considers us as their friend! And we consider them as friends!

This is worth a million times more than forcing them to pay the money now. Which, by the way, doesn't mean we won't ever receive it. But Iraq needs it more than us now. Inshallah, once Iraq gets to its feet, they will pay us in installments, in a way that does not harm their economy.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> You know, except Shiite.




Now you know what kind of mentality is responsible for young men strapping bombs on their chests and blowing up mosques full of their own countrymen who just happen to be from a different sect of Islam.

It's people like you who are enablers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You tell me who is faster?




You keep reposting the older videos over and over. Showing planes bombing civilians is the best sauds and their slaves can post, this is whilst the houthis are actively roasting sauds on the ground. 

Have you seen that subhuman come out of the tank roasted?  There are many more like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

herd of cattle targeted by saudis. The state will probably report this as a successful attack on houthis and army Saudi Apache helicopter targeted a Cattle Herd in AL-Thaaher area Saada province | News of Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

beast89 said:


> herd of cattle targeted by saudis. The state will probably report this as a successful attack on houthis and army Saudi Apache helicopter targeted a Cattle Herd in AL-Thaaher area Saada province | News of Yemen


Indeed a very successful operation with such brave pilots.
They killed vanguards of Satan just looking at the horns of dead fighters give them away.
How observant of the mighty coalition of the justs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's like talking to kids. Saying the same thing since day one of the war.



No it's like our definition of power, being decisive are different ... it's simple why hesitation when you could do it? be storm , be decisive ...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> No it's like our definition of power, being decisive are different ... it's simple why hesitation when you could do it? be storm , be decisive ...


For the millionth time, if you think Saudi strength is solely in their air power, and Huthis strength is in their land warfare, then why don't they attack through the borders? The border areas are very mountainous and air power have limited power in such areas.

It's true that coalition war is decisive but it's also smart. In other words, they decide if there is a need to land invasion or not and they decide the right time and place not their enemies who happen to be you.

Eventually, there are Yemenite forces being trained and armed for each area.



JEskandari said:


> We decided to pstpone it go and read about it and your link exactly say political engagement not bombing infrastructures , hystorical herritages ,bazars or cemeteries .


The resolution condemned Huthis and their allies and commended GCC efforts. This resolution was voted in favor of by all UN countries except Russia which abstained.

Saudi led war on Yemen is the cleanest war ever, even the civilian casualties were because of the Huthi arms depots in civilian areas. Saudi Arabia and the coalition use smart bombs that target the exact place unlike you and your mass-murderers who use chemical weapon, unguided missiles and barrel bombs to deliberately kill as many civilians as they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> civilian casualties were because of the Huthi arms depots in civilian areas. Saudi Arabia and the coalition use smart bombs



More than 45 civilians reported killed at livestock market in apparent air strike by Saudi-led coalition



Houthis are storing sheeps and goats in arm depots it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> For the millionth time, if you think Saudi strength is solely in their air power, and Huthis strength is in their land warfare, then why don't they attack through the borders? The border areas are very mountainous and air power have limited power in such areas.
> 
> It's true that coalition war is decisive but it's also smart. In other words, they decide if there is a need to land invasion or not and they decide the right time and place not their enemies who happen to be you.
> 
> Eventually, there are Yemenite forces being trained and armed for each area.
> 
> 
> The resolution condemned Huthis and their allies and commended GCC efforts. This resolution was voted in favor of by all UN countries except Russia which abstained.
> 
> Saudi led war on Yemen is the cleanest war ever, even the civilian casualties were because of the Huthi arms depots in civilian areas. Saudi Arabia and the coalition use smart bombs that target the exact place unlike you and your mass-murderers who use chemical weapon, unguided missiles and barrel bombs to deliberately kill as many civilians as they can.


Sadly a smart bomb is as smart as the one who drop it . if the person is retard then well....


----------



## HAIDER

what Saudis are achieving in Yemen....killing more childrens..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIS-TRANS

BLACKEAGLE said:


> For the millionth time, if you think Saudi strength is solely in their air power, and Huthis strength is in their land warfare, then why don't they attack through the borders? The border areas are very mountainous and air power have limited power in such areas.
> 
> It's true that coalition war is decisive but it's also smart. In other words, they decide if there is a need to land invasion or not and they decide the right time and place not their enemies who happen to be you.
> 
> Eventually, there are Yemenite forces being trained and armed for each area.



In conditions where guerrilla organization or military having very least capability compared to their adversary prefer to increase civilian causalities on their sides to defame their foe in front of International community. Yemeni army(Saleh loyal) is not attempting like army but rather trying guerrilla tactics to inflict as much damage to their enemies as much they can , It may not looks morally better tactics for an army but they don't have any chance against alliance,On otherhands Yemani forces(Hadi loyals) don't seems to be so much decisive that they can be observed as victorious any sooner and then are capable of maintaining their status. This war going to be another long war in middle east, I'm more worried about civilians, can KSA, Djibouti and Oman have more Refugees?


----------



## HAIDER

This bombing is only killing children and civilian.....sad very sad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

30 soldiers killed in mutiny at Yemen army base | Zee News

Last Updated: Wednesday, July 8, 2015 - 15:52

At least 30 Yemeni soldiers were killed in coalition air raids and clashes after troops attempted to defect to Iran-backed rebel ranks near the border with Saudi Arabia, a military source said Wednesday.

Saudi-led coalition jets, which have bombed Yemeni rebel positions since March, intervened when "dozens of soldiers defected and announced their support" for Shiite Huthi rebels on Tuesday, prompting clashes with pro-government troops, the military source said. 

The incident took place at the 23rd Mechanised Brigade, stationed near the border with Saudi Arabia and left "at least 30 soldiers killed and dozens wounded" on both sides, he told AFP.

"Armoured vehicles and troop carriers were destroyed or damaged" in the air raids and clashes between rival units before the situation was brought under control, the source added.

Troops loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh have joined forces with the Huthi rebels, who seized the capital almost unresisted in September before advancing southwards in the impoverished Gulf country.

Saudi Arabia fears the Huthis are trying to bring Yemen under the influence of Shiite Iran.


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> More than 45 civilians reported killed at livestock market in apparent air strike by Saudi-led coalition
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis are storing sheeps and goats in arm depots it seems.


The Saudis and the Egyptians pilots are smart...they know their craft are safe from sheep horns...



JEskandari said:


> Sadly a smart bomb is as smart as the one who drop it . if the person is retard then well....


They don't have smart bomb, if they do, it does mean that they have to learn how to use them...That is not in the Saudi or Egyptian curriculum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> They don't have smart bomb, if they do, it does mean that they have to learn how to use them...That is not in the Saudi or Egyptian curriculum...


So, can we say that is in the Berberian curriculum?


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So, can we say that is in the Berberian curriculum?


They are born with a brain, something I can't say about a country who is lead by a food stamp card holder added to his CIA monthly stipend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

That awkward moment when you spend billions of dollars to train idiots.

*80 Soldiers loyal to President Hadi killed in a Raid Launched by The Saudi-led Coalition*

More than 80 soldiers including high ranking military commanders were killed, and at least 100 others were injured in raids carried by the Saudi-led coalition targeting the 23rd Brigade Camp that is known to be allied with President Hadi in Alabr district in Hadramout south of Yemen on Tuesday.

“The raid targeted a military camp which is controlled by loyalist to President Hadi, commanders and leaders in the army were killed, many soldiers fled the camp fearing more strikes,” said a military source in Hadramout.

Our source, who preferred to stay anonymous for security reasons was very surprised and shocked by the coalitions’ mistake pointing out that this could lead Houthi militants and forces loyal to the Ex-president to attack Hadramout. “Their mistake can cost us a lot, it will weaken the army, soldiers were scared, they did not expect something like this to happen and might be a reason for Houthis backed by forces loyal to the former president to take control over Hadramout , they bombed the army which is supporting the president, how did they manage to do that,” he added.

Hadramout is considered one of the few provinces in the south that Houthi forces did not attack, there are no clashes on the ground between Houthi militants and Popular Resistance in the province yet.

-------------------------------------------------------------

@beast89 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Ceylal @HAIDER @JEskandari

It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what? Since 3 days ago, they are killing any living thing on the ground, including 300 civilians, many livestocks (sheeps,goats) and now 80 forces loyal to Hadi. It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when you spend billions of dollars to train idiots.
> 
> *80 Soldiers loyal to President Hadi killed in a Raid Launched by The Saudi-led Coalition*
> 
> More than 80 soldiers including high ranking military commanders were killed, and at least 100 others were injured in raids carried by the Saudi-led coalition targeting the 23rd Brigade Camp that is known to be allied with President Hadi in Alabr district in Hadramout south of Yemen on Tuesday.
> 
> “The raid targeted a military camp which is controlled by loyalist to President Hadi, commanders and leaders in the army were killed, many soldiers fled the camp fearing more strikes,” said a military source in Hadramout.
> 
> Our source, who preferred to stay anonymous for security reasons was very surprised and shocked by the coalitions’ mistake pointing out that this could lead Houthi militants and forces loyal to the Ex-president to attack Hadramout. “Their mistake can cost us a lot, it will weaken the army, soldiers were scared, they did not expect something like this to happen and might be a reason for Houthis backed by forces loyal to the former president to take control over Hadramout , they bombed the army which is supporting the president, how did they manage to do that,” he added.
> 
> Hadramout is considered one of the few provinces in the south that Houthi forces did not attack, there are no clashes on the ground between Houthi militants and Popular Resistance in the province yet.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @beast89 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Ceylal @HAIDER @JEskandari
> 
> It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what? Since 3 days ago, they are killing any living thing on the ground, including 300 civilians, many livestocks (sheeps,goats) and now 80 forces loyal to Hadi. It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Soon Saudi will start bombing Saudis with Yemeni origins...


----------



## saurav

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when you spend billions of dollars to train idiots.
> 
> *80 Soldiers loyal to President Hadi killed in a Raid Launched by The Saudi-led Coalition*
> 
> More than 80 soldiers including high ranking military commanders were killed, and at least 100 others were injured in raids carried by the Saudi-led coalition targeting the 23rd Brigade Camp that is known to be allied with President Hadi in Alabr district in Hadramout south of Yemen on Tuesday.
> 
> “The raid targeted a military camp which is controlled by loyalist to President Hadi, commanders and leaders in the army were killed, many soldiers fled the camp fearing more strikes,” said a military source in Hadramout.
> 
> Our source, who preferred to stay anonymous for security reasons was very surprised and shocked by the coalitions’ mistake pointing out that this could lead Houthi militants and forces loyal to the Ex-president to attack Hadramout. “Their mistake can cost us a lot, it will weaken the army, soldiers were scared, they did not expect something like this to happen and might be a reason for Houthis backed by forces loyal to the former president to take control over Hadramout , they bombed the army which is supporting the president, how did they manage to do that,” he added.
> 
> Hadramout is considered one of the few provinces in the south that Houthi forces did not attack, there are no clashes on the ground between Houthi militants and Popular Resistance in the province yet.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @beast89 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Ceylal @HAIDER @JEskandari
> 
> It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what? Since 3 days ago, they are killing any living thing on the ground, including 300 civilians, many livestocks (sheeps,goats) and now 80 forces loyal to Hadi. It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone.




This is just weird... If lives were not lost, I would have called it hilarious..


----------



## T-55

Houthis transferred Scud missiles to the borders of Saudi Arabia




bmpd - Подробности ракетных ударов хуситов по Саудовской Аравии - участие Ирана и провал ЗРК Patriot


----------



## HAIDER

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when you spend billions of dollars to train idiots.
> 
> *80 Soldiers loyal to President Hadi killed in a Raid Launched by The Saudi-led Coalition*
> 
> More than 80 soldiers including high ranking military commanders were killed, and at least 100 others were injured in raids carried by the Saudi-led coalition targeting the 23rd Brigade Camp that is known to be allied with President Hadi in Alabr district in Hadramout south of Yemen on Tuesday.
> 
> “The raid targeted a military camp which is controlled by loyalist to President Hadi, commanders and leaders in the army were killed, many soldiers fled the camp fearing more strikes,” said a military source in Hadramout.
> 
> Our source, who preferred to stay anonymous for security reasons was very surprised and shocked by the coalitions’ mistake pointing out that this could lead Houthi militants and forces loyal to the Ex-president to attack Hadramout. “Their mistake can cost us a lot, it will weaken the army, soldiers were scared, they did not expect something like this to happen and might be a reason for Houthis backed by forces loyal to the former president to take control over Hadramout , they bombed the army which is supporting the president, how did they manage to do that,” he added.
> 
> Hadramout is considered one of the few provinces in the south that Houthi forces did not attack, there are no clashes on the ground between Houthi militants and Popular Resistance in the province yet.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @beast89 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Ceylal @HAIDER @JEskandari
> 
> It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what? Since 3 days ago, they are killing any living thing on the ground, including 300 civilians, many livestocks (sheeps,goats) and now 80 forces loyal to Hadi. It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone.


Don't want to post the picture , two days ago some Yemani guy posted on Youtube. Showed his dead children buried under rubble. Very sad. Imagine its Ramadan and few days left in Eid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what?


Its long past that brother . PMS can't begin to cover it . 

its not hormonal . i should search my psych book for proper DDx . 

Anyway , alhamdullilah . a good wahabi is a dead wahhabi .

Poor pilot . his [their] prostate is being milked as we speak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

HAIDER said:


> Don't want to post the picture , two days ago some Yemani guy posted on Youtube. Showed his dead children buried under rubble. Very sad. Imagine its Ramadan and few days left in Eid.


These are Saudis we are speaking about, like they care about civilians in Ramadan. Israelis are far better.
You can see their stooges here too, bringing excuses for all civilian casualties and massacres, even those kids and women. They claim every living thing killed in Yemen is a Houthi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> These are Saudis we are speaking about, like they care about civilians are Ramadan. Israelis are far better.
> You can see their stooges here too, bringing excuses for all civilian casualties and massacres, even those kids and women. They claim every living thing killed in Yemen is a Houthi.


What ramadan ? do they fast in ramadan ? 

if they do , they probably break their fast with spilling muslim blood in yemen , Iraq and syria . 

Taghabal allah . mashaallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> These are Saudis we are speaking about, like they care about civilians in Ramadan. Israelis are far better.
> You can see their stooges here too, bringing excuses for all civilian casualties and massacres, even those kids and women. They claim every living thing killed in Yemen is a Houthi.








Let not blame just the Sauds, we know the Saudi prowess is limited.... Egyptians are flying too...The pilots supposed to have flown 2000 plus hrs...I does not look like the Saudi are getting their money worth, putting a lot of stake on Sissi's air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Those sheep look like shia sheep to me so they deserved to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Madali said:


> Those sheep look like shia sheep to me so they deserved to die.


I am looking for the banana truck..


----------



## scythian500

Ceylal said:


> The Saudis and the Egyptians pilots are smart


do u still think it is Saudis who are piloting those birds!? They are Israeili pilots in the air and Israeili commanders on the ground command... Saudis can not be pilots.. it does n't make sense



Serpentine said:


> It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone


bingo!



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudi led coalition is internationally supported.


Yes, Israeili raids killing innocent Palestinian or Lebanese also had International Community  support for Israel saying Israel has all the right to defend itself against terrorists who invaded Israeili lands!!



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just give up on them and learn not to bet on losers like yourselves.


any bet against a weak saudi is always a winning bet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*I hope I'm not adding salt to some people's wounds:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *I hope I'm not adding salt to some people's wounds:*



Saudis massacred 100 Pro-Hadi forces and injured another 100 yesterday, so I think it's you who should worry about the wounds because of 2 reasons:

1- Killing poor Southern Yemenis allied with Hadi The Stooge
2- Extreme stupidity of Saudi pilots, who bombed a remote place with no Houthis around for hundreds of kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Saudis massacred 100 Pro-Hadi forces and injured another 100 yesterday, so I think it's you who should worry about the wounds because of 2 reasons:
> 
> 1- Killing poor Southern Yemenis allied with Hadi The Stooge
> 2- Extreme stupidity of Saudi pilots, who bombed a remote place with no Houthis around for hundreds of kilometers.


Actually, that brigade leaders turned to be traitors, and were wiped out before Huthis reach them and take the arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Actually, that brigade leaders turned to be traitors, and were wiped out before Huthis reach them and take the arms.



Am I surprised? hell no. I am witnessing a new low level every single day. Just another excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Am I surprised? hell no. I am witnessing a new low level every single day. Just another excuse.


Whatever.

*KSA continues it's humanitarian efforts:*


----------



## Madali

Humanitarian efforts and ksa should not be used in the same sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ceylal

278 pages of bullshit. the truth is that the Houdhi are roaming free in Saudi territory, something the Jordanian belly dancer is not aware of...It isn't in the golden Al arabiya TV...
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Whatever.
> 
> *KSA continues it's humanitarian efforts:*




It's like Daesh trying to help the victims of their suicide bombings. The irony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Madali said:


> Humanitarian efforts and ksa should not be used in the same sentence.



Subhumanitarian efforts at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Ceylal said:


> 278 pages of bullshit. the truth is that the Houdhi are roaming free in Saudi territory, something the Jordanian belly dancer is not aware of...It isn't in the golden Al arabiya TV...
> [video]




Saudis need to pull their tanks back unless they want an armour charge into yemen.. let infantry deal with infantry...with helis covering...

Stationary tanks on front line are huge sitting ducks...


----------



## raptor22

KSA continues it's humanitarian efforts to those it's been bombing and killing ..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> It's like Daesh trying to help the victims of their suicide bombings. The irony


Speaking of irony, an outspoken supporter of a terror state which is the only country known of nurturing terror groups to destabilize calm countries. This very person can't just stop making a fool of himself by accusing others, mainly their terror victims, of being terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Speaking of irony,* an outspoken supporter of a terror state which is the only country known of nurturing terror groups to destabilize calm countries.* This very person can't just stop making a fool of himself by accusing others, mainly their terror victims, of being terrorists.



Serpentine is a Saudi supporter?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Serpentine is a Saudi supporter?


Al Qaeda in Iran, Why Tehran is Accommodating the Terrorist Group?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Al Qaeda in Iran, Why Tehran is Accommodating the Terrorist Group?



Haha, forget the rumors. Everyone with two brain cells knows where Al Qaeda got most its funding from. And it was not from rich Iranian sheikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Forget the rumors. Everyone with two brain cells knows where Al Qaeda got most its funding from. And it was not from rich Iranian sheikhs.


These aren't rumors buddy. They are facts and info backed with proofs and conformations of officials all around the globe. Iran is a terror country.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> These aren't rumors buddy. They are facts and info backed with proofs and conformations of officials all around the globe. Iran is a terror country.
> 
> Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dude, you mentioned Al Qaeda. Are you the only person left in the world that didn't know that Al Qaeda was Saudi Arabia's darling?

And also, do you know how wikipedia works?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Dude, you mentioned Al Qaeda. Are you the only person left in the world that didn't know that Al Qaeda was Saudi Arabia's darling?
> 
> And also, do you know how wikipedia works?


Wiki attackes sources with every single line. You can check them. I'm not only talking about it's relations with Qaeda but also several other terror groups in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Yemen, Bahrain, Afghanistan and recently Jordan:

Error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Wiki attackes sources with every single line.



Then talk to me about one of those sources. Here's a random source I checked out.

"On May 31, 2001, Steven Emerson and Daniel Pipes wrote in _The Wall Street Journal_ that "Officials of the Iranian government helped arrange advanced weapons and explosives training for Al-Qaeda personnel in Lebanon where they learned, for example, how to destroy large buildings."[50]"

Hmm. Interesting. So I checked out the source. I didn't read the whole article, but I did a search for Iran, and that was the only line out of the full article referring to Iran. That's a big accusation, what is the sources, evidence, etc? Just out of the blue, Hezbollah is helping Al Qaeda to destroy buildings?

So, we look at the authors. Who is Steven Emerson and Daniel Pipes?

Steven Emerson seems to be one of those Islamophobes who thinks Muslims are coming to take over America and is probably a darling on Fox.

This is what he said in 2015, "he claimed that in *London*, "Muslim religious police 'beat' anyone who doesn't dress according to Muslim, religious Muslim attire""

Apparently, "In response to these comments, British Prime Minister David Cameron said that he "choked on his porridge" when he heard them and observed that *Emerson was "clearly a complete idiot".*[81][82] Local MP Gisela Stuart described Emerson's remarks as "stupid" and that they had "no redeeming features""

How about Daniel Pipes? Cut from the same cloth. Here are some quotes I found, (Europeans) "are unprepared for the massive immigration of brown-skinned peoples cooking strange foods and maintaining different standards of hygiene ... Muslim immigrants bring with them a chauvinism that augurs badly for their integration into the mainstream of the European societies."

"I worry very much, from the Jewish point of view, that the presence, and increased stature, and affluence, and enfranchisement of American Muslims, because they are so much led by an Islamist leadership, that this will present true dangers to American Jews."

I'm about to believe these two idiots when they give a random sentence accusing Iran without any evidence? And some idiot finds some random article from two islamophobes to source a wiki article just so people like you get a hardon?

Thats just ONE source. I could go through each one, but I know people like you. You aren't interested in truth. You look for information that just backs your already established mindset, no matter what the truth is. 



> I'm not only talking about it's relations with Qaeda but also several other terror groups in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Yemen, Bahrain, Afghanistan and recently Jordan:
> 
> Error



All are bullshit and any honest person would know. Like your crap link about Jordan. Iran does not give a shit about your country. Why would Iran want to bomb Jordan? It has no effect on us. A stable or unstable Jordan makes no impact on the geopolitical scene for us. At no point in any government room, is any Iranian official devising plans for Jordan! Stop trying to be exactly like Israel! What's this low self-esteem? You guys lose in wars against Israel and now you want to pretend to be Israel?

Grow some spine, for fucks sake. You are not our enemies. You are not our friends, but you certainly have absolutely no political importance for you to be, in any way, our enemy.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Serpentine said:


> That awkward moment when you spend billions of dollars to train idiots.
> 
> *80 Soldiers loyal to President Hadi killed in a Raid Launched by The Saudi-led Coalition*
> 
> More than 80 soldiers including high ranking military commanders were killed, and at least 100 others were injured in raids carried by the Saudi-led coalition targeting the 23rd Brigade Camp that is known to be allied with President Hadi in Alabr district in Hadramout south of Yemen on Tuesday.
> 
> “The raid targeted a military camp which is controlled by loyalist to President Hadi, commanders and leaders in the army were killed, many soldiers fled the camp fearing more strikes,” said a military source in Hadramout.
> 
> Our source, who preferred to stay anonymous for security reasons was very surprised and shocked by the coalitions’ mistake pointing out that this could lead Houthi militants and forces loyal to the Ex-president to attack Hadramout. “Their mistake can cost us a lot, it will weaken the army, soldiers were scared, they did not expect something like this to happen and might be a reason for Houthis backed by forces loyal to the former president to take control over Hadramout , they bombed the army which is supporting the president, how did they manage to do that,” he added.
> 
> Hadramout is considered one of the few provinces in the south that Houthi forces did not attack, there are no clashes on the ground between Houthi militants and Popular Resistance in the province yet.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @beast89 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Ceylal @HAIDER @JEskandari
> 
> It seems Saudis are on a PMS or what? Since 3 days ago, they are killing any living thing on the ground, including 300 civilians, many livestocks (sheeps,goats) and now 80 forces loyal to Hadi. It's like giving weapons to a monkey, it could kill anyone.


well you knew its the story of Sharp blade and drunk Zangi or maybe someone Bentley was not to his liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> Then talk to me about one of those sources. Here's a random source I checked out.
> 
> "On May 31, 2001, Steven Emerson and Daniel Pipes wrote in _The Wall Street Journal_ that "Officials of the Iranian government helped arrange advanced weapons and explosives training for Al-Qaeda personnel in Lebanon where they learned, for example, how to destroy large buildings."[50]"
> 
> Hmm. Interesting. So I checked out the source. I didn't read the whole article, but I did a search for Iran, and that was the only line out of the full article referring to Iran. That's a big accusation, what is the sources, evidence, etc? Just out of the blue, Hezbollah is helping Al Qaeda to destroy buildings?
> 
> So, we look at the authors. Who is Steven Emerson and Daniel Pipes?
> 
> Steven Emerson seems to be one of those Islamophobes who thinks Muslims are coming to take over America and is probably a darling on Fox.
> 
> This is what he said in 2015, "he claimed that in *London*, "Muslim religious police 'beat' anyone who doesn't dress according to Muslim, religious Muslim attire""
> 
> Apparently, "In response to these comments, British Prime Minister David Cameron said that he "choked on his porridge" when he heard them and observed that *Emerson was "clearly a complete idiot".*[81][82] Local MP Gisela Stuart described Emerson's remarks as "stupid" and that they had "no redeeming features""
> 
> How about Daniel Pipes? Cut from the same cloth. Here are some quotes I found, (Europeans) "are unprepared for the massive immigration of brown-skinned peoples cooking strange foods and maintaining different standards of hygiene ... Muslim immigrants bring with them a chauvinism that augurs badly for their integration into the mainstream of the European societies."
> 
> "I worry very much, from the Jewish point of view, that the presence, and increased stature, and affluence, and enfranchisement of American Muslims, because they are so much led by an Islamist leadership, that this will present true dangers to American Jews."
> 
> I'm about to believe these two idiots when they give a random sentence accusing Iran without any evidence? And some idiot finds some random article from two islamophobes to source a wiki article just so people like you get a hardon?
> 
> Thats just ONE source. I could go through each one, but I know people like you. You aren't interested in truth. You look for information that just backs your already established mindset, no matter what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> All are bullshit and any honest person would know. Like your crap link about Jordan. Iran does not give a shit about your country. Why would Iran want to bomb Jordan? It has no effect on us. A stable or unstable Jordan makes no impact on the geopolitical scene for us. At no point in any government room, is any Iranian official devising plans for Jordan! Stop trying to be exactly like Israel! What's this low self-esteem? You guys lose in wars against Israel and now you want to pretend to be Israel?
> 
> Grow some spine, for fucks sake. You are not our enemies. You are not our friends, but you certainly have absolutely no political importance for you to be, in any way, our enemy.


@Serpentine This is one post I would give a Positive Rating if I could...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55




----------



## scythian500

Saud Al Faisal Is DEAD... Rest in Peace


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Am I surprised? hell no. I am witnessing a new low level every single day. Just another excuse.



Even your propaganda mouthpiece reported it

"At least 45 Yemeni soldiers were killed and 200 Wounded in coalition air raids *after troops attempted to defect to Ansarullah Popular Committee Forces* near the border with Saudi Arabia."

45 Yemeni Soldiers Killed and 200 Wounded in Saudi Revenge Attack

You join the terrorists you die like the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

JUBA said:


> Even your propaganda mouthpiece reported it
> 
> "At least 45 Yemeni soldiers were killed and 200 Wounded in coalition air raids *after troops attempted to defect to Ansarullah Popular Committee Forces* near the border with Saudi Arabia."
> 
> 45 Yemeni Soldiers Killed and 200 Wounded in Saudi Revenge Attack
> 
> You join the terrorists you die like the terrorists.


the only killed were children in their sleep, mothers preparing for the shor, goat and bananas...The reality, as poorly equipped, only noorished with a pride of being Yemenis, the Houthis are chasing you the Sauds and their coalition of nitwits, like chasing rabbit in the hunting season...279 pages of bullshit and the shi....t still piling on with its admiring flies ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Ceylal said:


> the only killed were children in their sleep, mothers preparing for the shor, goat and bananas...The reality, as poorly equipped, only noorished with a pride of being Yemenis, the Houthis are chasing you the Sauds and their coalition of nitwits, like chasing rabbit in the hunting season...279 pages of bullshit and the shi....t still piling on with its admiring flies ...



Stop farting from your mouth barbarian, it will be nice seeing those tears of yours on the 300k dead Syrians instead, killed by the one you lick his a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

JUBA said:


> Stop farting from your mouth barbarian, it will be nice seeing those tears of yours on the 300k dead Syrians instead, killed by the one you lick his a$$.


Syrian's death are your death! you lim...p di...ck! It just happens the Houthi undressed you for all the world to see...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Houthies thought the coalition would stick to the truce while they violate it like the previous truce. This time, Houthies moved their forces after the truce began and the coalition swiftly turned them into aches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Houthies thought the *coalition *would stick to the truce while they violate it like the previous truce. This time, Houthies moved their forces after the truce began and the coalition swiftly turned them into aches.



Cute how you call them the coalition Like your midget 'king'. A real king that. Ruing over some tribal desert. Meanwhile, Saudi soldiers are being roasted by shoeless Zaidis on Saudi soil.


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Houthies thought the coalition would stick to the truce while they violate it like the previous truce. This time, Houthies moved their forces after the truce began and the coalition swiftly turned them into aches.


Their is no food here, belly dancers , gleaners you are wanted in fifth street...



IR-TR said:


> Cute how you call them the coalition Like your midget 'king'. A real king that. Ruing over some tribal desert. Meanwhile, Saudi soldiers are being roasted by shoeless Zaidis on Saudi soil.


if they were quails instead Sauds, the houthis can advertise to attract hunters...There are showing the whole world, that having shiny toys doesn't make a warrior...$90B, nothing to show for...Their MOD and the king should be chocking from shame and more so for Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis bombing Houthi weapons...Not.

5 million bags of grain were destroyed by KSA jets in an attacks on Aden Mill Grain. [HASHTAG]#dumbpilots[/HASHTAG]












And a truck carrying food:






And a weaving factory:






and a hospital:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620049530935836673
There are 2 probabilities: Either they do it intentionally to kill people or simply Saudi pilots are too dumb, the latter seems to be closer to the truth, considering there are countless wrong bombings, destroying whole civilian buildings, food resources, factories, hospitals etc.

It's getting interesting how Southern Yemenis also are showing enormous amount of hate
towards Saudis nowadays, even those who are against Houthis. I think this hate can be cultivated properly for the future.

And ironically, poor Southern Yemenis, those who were supposed to be all pro-Hadi and anti-Houthi, are facing the worst humanatarian crisis because of blind strikes by dumb pilots. Dozens of food trucks, storages and infrastructures in the south have been destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Saudis bombing Houthi weapons...Not.
> 
> 5 million bags of grain were destroyed by KSA jets in an attacks on Aden Mill Grain. [HASHTAG]#dumbpilots[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a truck carrying food:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a weaving factory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620049530935836673
> There are 2 probabilities: Either they do it intentionally to kill people or simply Saudi pilots are too dumb, the latter seems to be closer to the truth, considering there are countless wrong bombings, destroying whole civilian buildings, food resources, factories, hospitals etc.
> 
> It's getting interesting how Southern Yemenis also are showing enormous amount of hate
> towards Saudis nowadays, even those who are against Houthis. I think this hate can be cultivated properly for the future.
> 
> And ironically, poor Southern Yemenis, those who were supposed to be all pro-Hadi and anti-Houthi, are facing the worst humanatarian crisis because of blind strikes by dumb pilots. Dozens of food trucks, storages and infrastructures in the south have been destroyed.


Huthies store their weapon and ammo in civilian places, that was seen in a stadium, schools, hospitals... etc. Storing arms in such places is a war crime in itself according to the international law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Saudis bombing Houthi weapons...Not.
> 
> 5 million bags of grain were destroyed by KSA jets in an attacks on Aden Mill Grain. [HASHTAG]#dumbpilots[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a truck carrying food:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a weaving factory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620049530935836673
> There are 2 probabilities: Either they do it intentionally to kill people or simply Saudi pilots are too dumb, the latter seems to be closer to the truth, considering there are countless wrong bombings, destroying whole civilian buildings, food resources, factories, hospitals etc.
> 
> It's getting interesting how Southern Yemenis also are showing enormous amount of hate
> towards Saudis nowadays, even those who are against Houthis. I think this hate can be cultivated properly for the future.
> 
> And ironically, poor Southern Yemenis, those who were supposed to be all pro-Hadi and anti-Houthi, are facing the worst humanatarian crisis because of blind strikes by dumb pilots. Dozens of food trucks, storages and infrastructures in the south have been destroyed.




First of all, sir, those grains are obviously Iranian-Shia grains and they damage Pure Beautiful Arab DNAs and needs to be bombed ASAP. Second of all, so what? Saudi will now send another truck full of humanitarian aid, and all Yemenis will be super happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

saudi armour getting blown up 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huthies store their weapon and ammo in civilian places, that was seen in a stadium, schools, hospitals... etc. Storing arms in such places is a war crime in itself according to the international law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will KSA and the rest of ME will going to buy old Chinese Short and Medium Range Ballistic Missiles with Baidu upgrades? To use them in Yemen? It's cheap and effective too.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huthies store their weapon and ammo in civilian places, that was seen in a stadium, schools, hospitals... etc. Storing arms in such places is a war crime in itself according to the international law.


Have you ever saw how a bombed amunition cache look like?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudi MRAPs for the resistence:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudi MRAPs for the resistence:


What nonsense is it . That SUV even cant stand against the bullet of an anti material rifle .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> What nonsense is it . That SUV even cant stand against the bullet of an anti material rifle .



Actually I was surprised over giving them such advanced armored vehicles, they are the best of their kind:

Oshkosh M-ATV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Actually I was surprised over giving them such advanced armored vehicles, they are the best of their kind:
> 
> Oshkosh M-ATV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Soon the Zaidis will be using those to liberate Najran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will KSA and the rest of ME will going to buy old Chinese Short and Medium Range Ballistic Missiles with Baidu upgrades? To use them in Yemen? It's cheap and effective too.


To use them against what? The goats, bananas? The goat have already taken up arms and they are hunting the Sauds..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

lol houthis and the "resistance". How can something be called a resistance when it allied with US puppets of KSA. Any chances of Hadi or the VP coming back to yemen and resisting the yemen army and houthis? Nope ! Shows how meaningless Saudi royal propaganda is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Damn! these lungi people fight good ._.


----------



## black-hawk_101

beast89 said:


> lol houthis and the "resistance". How can something be called a resistance when it allied with US puppets of KSA. Any chances of Hadi or the VP coming back to yemen and resisting the yemen army and houthis? Nope ! Shows how meaningless Saudi royal propaganda is.



Are these from Lal Masjid  As this happens only in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

After Saudi support Yemeni resistance managed to librate Ras Omran from Houthi/pro Saleh army










































There's also plenty of pictures of dead Houthis/pro Saleh army but can't post them due to graphic nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

houthis and yemeni capturing weapons meant for anti houthi fighters.






yemeni army sends saudis fleeing once again



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

JEskandari said:


> What nonsense is it . That SUV even cant stand against the bullet of an anti material rifle .



just because you see an open trunk doesn't mean it can't withstand a bullet


----------



## Hack-Hook

Azeri440 said:


> just because you see an open trunk doesn't mean it can't withstand a bullet
> 
> View attachment 237340


Who care about the trunk . Go read the specification a 7.62 bullet can damage the engine so an anti material rifle can disable it with a single bullet .


----------



## Azeri440

JEskandari said:


> Who care about the trunk . Go read the specification a 7.62 bullet can damage the engine so an anti material rifle can disable it with a single bullet .



are you serious? upgraded humvees could withstand a 7.62 with ease even on the windows 
let alone a MRAP that is undoubtedly the best in its class


----------



## Frogman

JEskandari said:


> Who care about the trunk . Go read the specification a 7.62 bullet can damage the engine so an anti material rifle can disable it with a single bullet .



So what you're saying is all infantry should be armoured and that light role/mechanised infantry are useless because their mounts can be penetrated by armour piercing rounds, anti-material rifles, etc. ?

That's just silly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Houthis destroy Saudi tank





/watch?v=LyllGmyqYDk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Azeri440 said:


> are you serious? upgraded humvees could withstand a 7.62 with ease even on the windows
> let alone a MRAP that is undoubtedly the best in its class


Look at the link about the car that have been posted here for yourself.


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> So what you're saying is all infantry should be armoured and that light role/mechanised infantry are useless because their mounts can be penetrated by armour piercing rounds, anti-material rifles, etc. ?
> 
> That's just silly.


what is silly about? a bullet from an experienced sniper can disable almost vehicle...We have seen an RPG 7, a $50 rocket disabling a $12 plus Abram tank..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Yemeni resistances liberate Aden international airport from Houthi and pro Saleh army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RealNapster

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 229924
> 
> 
> View attachment 229925​


with Shoes ?


----------



## raptor22

RealNapster said:


> with Shoes ?



As I know it's OK for "Meiet Salat" (Saying prayers for a dead person before burring him) .... we do it too .
But as it seems it's a mosque and entering a mosque with shoes is something we don't do.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Yemeni resistances well done keep the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> what is silly about? a bullet from an experienced sniper can disable almost vehicle...We have seen an RPG 7, a $50 rocket disabling a $12 plus Abram tank..



So we shouldn't have light role or mechanised infantry!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Gulf-backed Yemeni forces recaptured Aden's international airport from Houthi militia fighters on Tuesday as heavy combat took place across the port city following the collapse of a humanitarian truce, the exiled government said.

Forces loyal to exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi also took Aden's central district of Khormaksar, and aid sources reported fighting around the port area.

Backed by air support from a Saudi-led coalition, the loyalist forces launched a wide-ranging assault in Aden this week to reclaim territory held by the Iranian-allied Houthis.

ADVERTISING

"Aden International Airport and Khormaksar have been cleared of Houthi and Saleh elements by armed forces backing Yemen's legitimacy and the popular resistance forces, in coordination with and with direct support by the coalition," Yemeni government spokesman Rajeh Badi said.

He said he expected Aden to be cleared completely within the coming days.

A coalition of Arab states has been bombarding Houhti forces, Yemen's dominant power, since late March in a bid to reinstate Hadi.

He was ousted from the power when the Houthis took over the capital Sanaa in September then fled to Riyadh as Houthi forces closed in on Aden, where he had sought refuge.

A U.N.-brokered ceasefire to allow delivery of aid to a city desperately short of food, medicine and other necessities collapsed on Monday after Saudi Arabia said it did not recognize the truce and continued air strikes.

"The fighting in Aden began in the morning as the forces approached Aden from different positions," said Ali al-Ahmadi, spokesman for the Southern Popular Resistance, which is defending Aden from the Houthis.

"After violent clashes that continued for hours the forces were able to enter the airport and Badr base and they killed a large number of the militias."

On the humanitarian front, the U.N.' World Health Organization managed to deliver medical supplies to Aden but it said food rations have been delayed.

"It took us days and days and days to organize the safe

passage...But it did arrive in Aden last Saturday. It was the

first time that we got a convoy into Aden for weeks,"

Johannes Van Der Klaauw, the U.N. humanitarian coordinator for

Yemen, said in Geneva.

The U.N. World Food Programme said a 40-truck convoy carrying enough food to feed 117,000 people for a month had reached Aden province after being held at a checkpoint for days.

But hopes of shipping 500,000 liters of fuel to Aden were still stymied by security problems.

"The area around the port for the last 48 hours has been a

war zone," WFP spokeswoman Abeer Etefa said.

More than 3,000 people have been killed and more than one million displaced since the conflict broke out.

Yemen had been in the frontline of the United States's global war against Islamist militants but American personnel pulled out of the country as the internal conflict worsened.

(Reporting by Mohammed Mukhashef, Aiddtional reporting by Tom Miles and Stephanie Nebehay in Geneva, Writing by Hadeel Al Sayegh, Editing by William Maclean and Angus MacSwan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@BLACKEAGLE
Governing from facebook?
He should go to Aden. Then at least he'll have some credibility. But he's enjoying the good life, eating stuffed chicken, lamb, drinking bibsi, meanwhile checking his Facebook inbox, answering his fans and ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

raptor22 said:


> As I know it's OK for "Meiet Salat" (Saying prayers for a dead person before burring him) .... we do it too .
> But as it seems it's a mosque and entering a mosque with shoes is something we don't do.


that's what i am talking about "in mosque with shoes" 
something Un-digestible to me


----------



## JUBA

The situation in Aden within 1 day of Saudi support

Red: Houthis and pro Saleh army.
Green: Yemeni resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KTOOOOM

yeah they really did awesome work in 2 days. the Iranian stooges got owned

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Takaavar

KTOOOOM said:


> yeah they really did awesome work in 2 days. the Iranian stooges got owned


Some specific countries are quite angry about Iran's historical diplomatic achievements in recent days. 

Iranian? Here we have Arabs who are killing Arabs (nothing new though). Poor guys. Wahhabi dictators are so obsessed with Iran, I can imagine them having nightmares every night.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Takaavar said:


> Some specific countries are quite angry about Iran's historical diplomatic achievements in recent days.
> 
> Iranian? Here we have* Arabs who are killing Arabs* (nothing new though). Poor guys. Wahhabi dictators are so obsessed with Iran, I can imagine them having nightmares every night.


That's what you all Iranians are good for. When you get owned by Saudis, all you do is selling out your brothers and claim they are Arabs just like us. Well, they are not, they are enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Takaavar

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's what you all Iranians are good for. When you get owned by Saudis, all you do is selling out your brothers and claim they are Arabs just like us. Well, they are not, they are enemies.


I'm not selling my brothers. You are fooling yourself that you are fighting Iran (while the ones who are being affected the most are Yemeni civilians). Houthis are not militarily backed by Iran, or else Saudis couldn't do shit against them (compare Iran-backed Hezbollah in its fight against Israel, very similar situation).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Takaavar said:


> Some specific countries are quite angry about Iran's historical diplomatic achievements in recent days.
> 
> Iranian? Here we have Arabs who are killing Arabs (nothing new though). Poor guys. Wahhabi dictators are so obsessed with Iran, I can imagine them having nightmares every night.


lol no one gives a shit about you get over yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Takaavar said:


> I'm not selling my brothers. You are fooling yourself that you are fighting Iran (while the ones who are being affected the most are Yemeni civilians). Houthis are not militarily backed by Iran, or else Saudis couldn't do shit against them (compare Iran-backed Hezbollah in its fight against Israel, very similar situation).


You even kept denying your support to Assad till things became crystal clear. And you're doing it again with Huthis. No, honey, Iran have been arming and financing them for more than a decade, and this support was dramatically stepped up after Yemen uprising in 2011. Stop doing your Taqqiya...

Yemen says intercepted ship carrying weapons was Iranian| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You even kept denying your support to Assad till things became crystal clear. And you're doing it again with Huthis. No, honey, Iran have been arming and financing them for more than a decade, and this support was dramatically stepped up after Yemen uprising in 2011. Stop doing your Taqqiya...
> 
> Yemen says intercepted ship carrying weapons was Iranian| Reuters



Since you have been putting up this link from western sources (or Arab ones) and accept them without any proof, what if I have some links for you that says Saudi Arabia is the father of all terrorists? From the same western sources.

Instead of repeating a lie again, and again, bring one single proof, or images from Iranian arms. Blabbering something various times doesn't make it truth.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Since you have been putting up this link from western sources (or Arab ones) and accept them without any proof, what if I have some links for you that says Saudi Arabia is the father of all terrorists? From the same western sources.
> 
> Instead of repeating a lie again, and again, bring one single proof, or images from Iranian arms. Blabbering something various times doesn't make it truth.


No matter what proof I bring you, you will always deny. All Arab and Western news are all lies, only Piss-TV and Farce news are credible. 

Iran arming Yemen’s Huthis since 2009: U.N. | i24news - See beyond

Eritrean opposition: Arms ship was heading for Yemen, not Gaza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No matter what proof I bring you, you will always deny. All Arab and Western news are all lies, only Piss-TV and Farce news are credible.
> 
> Iran arming Yemen’s Huthis since 2009: U.N. | i24news - See beyond
> 
> Eritrean opposition: Arms ship was heading for Yemen, not Gaza



You don't understand, do you? I said, bring a visual proof that Iran is arming Houthis. Let's assume, these sources said, Iran has given Houthis 2000 KM ballistic missiles, I'm sure you would believe it, because it fits your agenda. 

See what your ally, Obama, said last night:

*In some cases, for example, the Houthis in Yemen, I think Iranian involvement has been initially overstated,” said Mr. Obama. “When we see our intelligence, we don’t get a sense that Iran was strategically thinking, ‘Let’s march the Houthis into Sana.’ It was more of an indicator of the weakness of the government in Yemen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You don't understand, do you? I said, bring a visual proof that Iran is arming Houthis. Let's assume, these sources said, Iran has given Houthis 2000 KM ballistic missiles, I'm sure you would believe it, because it fits your agenda.
> 
> See what your ally, Obama, said last night:
> 
> *In some cases, for example, the Houthis in Yemen, I think Iranian involvement has been initially overstated,” said Mr. Obama. “When we see our intelligence, we don’t get a sense that Iran was strategically thinking, ‘Let’s march the Houthis into Sana.’ It was more of an indicator of the weakness of the government in Yemen.*


What does this have to do with Iranian armament of Huthies? And look who is talking about understanding. Buddy, 
Yemeni government seized Iranian arms shipment was heading to Huthies and filed a compliant to the Security Council, this was reported all over news outlets and the ones I posted are the most credible worldwide, so please stop playing dumb with me. 

You know what, not only Yemen suffered from Iranian armament of terrorism but also, Nigeria and Senegal which both seized Iranian arms shipments and filed complaints to the UN.

Anyway, I know exactly what you are trying to do here, you are simply trying to save your country face after Saudi Arabia humiliated Iran and cut it out from it's brothers the hard way. So, you are trying to say that there had been no links with Huthis in the first place. No honey, there was very very strong links especially armament, training and finances links.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What does this have to do with Iranian armament of Huthies? And look who is talking about understanding. Buddy,
> Yemeni government seized Iranian arms shipment was heading to Huthies and filed a compliant to the Security Council, this was reported all over news outlets and the ones I posted are the most credible worldwide, so please stop playing dumb with me.
> 
> You know what, not only Yemen suffered from Iranian armament of terrorism but also, Nigeria and Senegal which both seized Iranian arms shipments and filed complaints to the UN.
> 
> Anyway, I know exactly what you are trying to do here, you are simply trying to save your country face after Saudi Arabia humiliated Iran and cut it out from it's brothers the hard way. So, you are trying to say that there had been no links with Huthis in the first place. No honey, there was very very strong links especially armament, training and finances links.



It's understandable that you have been working non-stop too make Saudis look 'strong' and even went as far as comparing it to Israel-Hezbollah war which was one of the most stupid arguments I had ever hear about Yemen.

I brought an example for you: You can put the dumbest people on planet on one of most advanced jets in the world to bomb a country, without involving a ground force, and then claim you are beating the enemy, and even more pathetically, claim you are beating Iran. All while the enemy doesn't have any means to counter the jets, neither does it operate any MANPADs or Air defense systems. 

You just desperately want to show Saudis as a strong force, as if it is fighting a country, and as I said, it's understandable, but far from reality. But since you love to hear it, let me repeat some sentences for you:

Saudis are very strong
Saudis are defeating Iran
Saudis actually are conquering Iran
Saudi army is not pathetic at all
Saudi ground forces is very brave
Saudi is not interfering in internal affairs of Yemen, and doesn't support terrorists all over ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> It's understandable that you have been working non-stop too make Saudis look 'strong' and even went as far as comparing it to Israel-Hezbollah war which was one of the most stupid arguments I had ever hear about Yemen.
> 
> I brought an example for you: You can put the dumbest people on planet on one of most advanced jets in the world to bomb a country, without involving a ground force, and then claim you are beating the enemy, and even more pathetically, claim you are beating Iran. All while the enemy doesn't have any means to counter the jets, neither does it operate any MANPADs or Air defense systems.
> 
> You just desperately want to show Saudis as a strong force, as if it is fighting a country, and as I said, it's understandable, but far from reality. But since you love to hear it, let me repeat some sentences for you:
> 
> Saudis are very strong
> Saudis are defeating Iran
> Saudis actually are conquering Iran
> Saudi army is not pathetic at all
> Saudi ground forces is very brave
> Saudi is not interfering in internal affairs of Yemen, and doesn't support terrorists all over ME.


That's true, Saudi Arabia is strong and demonstrated very good performance in it's fight with Huthis, and it's performance is much better than IDF's in 2006. All of these facts were supported with proofs, numbers and credible info. Not like you most of your posts are like bla bla bla...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's true, Saudi Arabia is strong and demonstrated very good performance in it's fight with Huthis, and it's performance is much better than IDF's in 2006. All of these facts were supported with proofs, numbers and credible info. Not like you most of your posts are like bla bla bla...



Sure, and the earth is a cube.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azzo

Bottom line: Houthis and their cheerleaders got ownnned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Takaavar said:


> I'm not selling my brothers. You are fooling yourself that you are fighting Iran (while the ones who are being affected the most are Yemeni civilians). Houthis are not militarily backed by Iran, or else Saudis couldn't do shit against them (compare Iran-backed Hezbollah in its fight against Israel, very similar situation).


it is not easy to supply houthi with weapons like hezbolah first thing happened after the operation started all routes sea and air are cut off to prevent weapons from reaching el houthis in yeman


----------



## Hack-Hook

I wonder how come The guys who still think iran armed houthis are failing to show a single iranian made weapon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

chinese SAMs and other armament is being used by Syrian opposition this does n't prove that China is helping the Syrian opposition. Weapons of any origin are available in black market or from rogue elements. People on this thread look to be intelligent and well versed. As I think most of Iranis get military training so you should know better to use valid points to dent Iran involvement in Yemen.

Yemen is a poor country and Houtis can;t afford to get weapons on their own unlike ISIS which are getting enough money from oil smuggling and in some cases even accused of human trafficking and worse. In summary instead of accusing each other Muslims of each sect should try for peace and harmony. Both Russians and USA are gainers in this game meanwhile who are losers they know better.

If Muslims will shed the blood of their own brothers then how they will present the case of Palestine to whole world.
I want to ask my Irani brothers how they shall deny the fact that they have strong defense and economic ties with India which is shedding blood of innocent Kashmiri Muslims since more than six decades ( both Shia and Sunnis).


----------



## Hack-Hook

CHI RULES said:


> chinese SAMs and other armament is being used by Syrian opposition this does n't prove that China is helping the Syrian opposition. Weapons of any origin are available in black market or from rogue elements. People on this thread look to be intelligent and well versed. As I think most of Iranis get military training so you should know better to use valid points to dent Iran involvement in Yemen.


Each group we are supporting get iranian made weapon and we acknowledge our supports for each of them . Why houthis must be different ?



CHI RULES said:


> chinese SAMs and other armament is being used by Syrian opposition this does n't prove that China is helping the Syrian opposition. Weapons of any origin are available in black market or from rogue elements. People on this thread look to be intelligent and well versed. As I think most of Iranis get military training so you should know better to use valid points to dent Iran involvement in Yemen.
> 
> Yemen is a poor country and Houtis can;t afford to get weapons on their own unlike ISIS which are getting enough money from oil smuggling and in some cases even accused of human trafficking and worse. In summary instead of accusing each other Muslims of each sect should try for peace and harmony. Both Russians and USA are gainers in this game meanwhile who are losers they know better.
> 
> If Muslims will shed the blood of their own brothers then how they will present the case of Palestine to whole world.
> I want to ask my Irani brothers how they shall deny the fact that they have strong defense and economic ties with India which is shedding blood of innocent Kashmiri Muslims since more than six decades ( both Shia and Sunnis).


We have no strong defence tie with India. But we have economic tie with them. Now a question how Pakistan can have economic ties with countries that prosecute muslims how come Pakistan can allow other non muslim country kill its poppulation which I believe are muslims.


----------



## Takaavar

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You even kept denying your support to Assad till things became crystal clear. And you're doing it again with Huthis. No, honey, Iran have been arming and financing them for more than a decade, and this support was dramatically stepped up after Yemen uprising in 2011. Stop doing your Taqqiya...
> 
> Yemen says intercepted ship carrying weapons was Iranian| Reuters


Look at your source more carefully: "Feb 2, 2013", "SAM-2" 

Right now Houthis do not need Iranian arms to start with. They have plenty of their own.

I have seen Iranian arms from Iraq to Sudan. I have not seen one single Iranian bullet in Yemen (don't bother again to google you can't find any).


BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's true, Saudi Arabia is strong and demonstrated very good performance in it's fight with Huthis, and it's performance is much better than IDF's in 2006. All of these facts were supported with proofs, numbers and credible info. Not like you most of your posts are like bla bla bla...





BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Pathetic guys, you Arabs are all the same, you never understand the difference of cowardice and power. No surprise that a bunch of ill-fated coward dictators posing as powerful rulers have ruled you for so long and I think that was what most of you deserve. The point that you fail to realize is that every dumbass coward with some crude oil can buy western jets and remain up in the air for months and bomb the poorest nation in the region without the capability to defence using Western intel. You are interpreting this as power; this is the peak of cowardice.



CHI RULES said:


> I want to ask my Irani brothers how they shall deny the fact that they have strong defense and economic ties with India which is shedding blood of innocent Kashmiri Muslims since more than six decades ( both Shia and Sunnis).


We don't have any defence ties with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Takaavar said:


> Look at your source more carefully: "Feb 2, 2013", "SAM-2"


Exactly, that's what I said, Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was dramatically stepped up after Yemen uprising in 2011.


Takaavar said:


> Right now Houthis do not need Iranian arms to start with. They have plenty of their own.


Yes, they have plenty but that doesn't mean they don't need more.


Takaavar said:


> I have seen Iranian arms from Iraq to Sudan. I have not seen one single Iranian bullet in Yemen (don't bother again to google you can't find any).


Actually, many credible sources prove Iranian armament of Huthies and the few arms shipment that were seized prove that, and further the Yemenite regime at the time revieled it and filed a compliant to the UN, the same complaints Nigeria and Senegal had filed before.



Takaavar said:


> Pathetic guys, you Arabs are all the same, you never understand the difference of cowardice and power.


Are we? Tell me now, who is pathetic and coward, the one who uses his own force and uses his own guns to talk for himself or the one who use others to talk for himself no matter how much humiliation it has got by the first side?

Huthies now are in great trouble, show us your bravery and dare to help the way you helped them when they were showing their muscles over Yemeni people.


Takaavar said:


> No surprise that a bunch of ill-fated coward dictators posing as powerful rulers have ruled you for so long and I think that was what most of you deserve.


Just disgusting. First of all Jordan and the GCC are like Switzerland compared to Iran in terms of freedom and welfare. Second of all, it's you who live under the most sadistic, dictator and oppressive regime in the world, you are no more than slaves to them. Third of all, it's you and your regime who have been relentlessly supporting the most murderous dictators in history who happen to be Bashar Al-Assad. So have some shame and put your head down when you talk about dictatorship and their support.


Takaavar said:


> The point that you fail to realize is that every dumbass coward with some crude oil can buy western jets and remain up in the air for months and bomb the poorest nation in the region without the capability to defence using Western intel. You are interpreting this as power; this is the peak of cowardice.
> .


Again and again:

1- Huthies are the heaviest armed militias as they have air-defense, air force, hundreds of tanks, IFVs, APCs, MRLS, artillery as well as four hundred ballistic missiles, not to mention the tens of thousands of Saleh forces fighting along with them. Many militias around the world have much less arms and personel fought much better than Huthies against stronger enemies than Saudi Arabia.

2- Regarding the air-force part, Huthis and their allies had air-defense systems and air-force in which some them modern and most of them are the same as the Iranian army still have.

3- Huthies share1600 km long mountainous border with Saudi Arabia, yet their performance have been pathetic.

Therefore, if you compare Huthis terrorists performance with other militias around the globe, theirs is the most pathetic, noting that they are much stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Exactly, that's what I said, Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was dramatically stepped up after Yemen uprising in 2011.
> 
> Yes, they have plenty but that doesn't mean they don't need more.
> 
> Actually, many credible sources prove Iranian armament of Huthies and the few arms shipment that were seized prove that, and further the Yemenite regime at the time revieled it and filed a compliant to the UN, the same complaints Nigeria and Senegal had filed before.
> 
> 
> Are we? Tell me now, who is pathetic and coward, the one who uses his own force and uses his own guns to talk for himself or the one who use others to talk for himself no matter how much humiliation it has got by the first side?
> 
> Huthies now are in great trouble, show us your bravery and dare to help the way you helped them when they were showing their muscles over Yemeni people.
> 
> Just disgusting. First of all Jordan and the GCC are like Switzerland compared to Iran in terms of freedom and welfare. Second of all, it's you who live under the most sadistic, dictator and oppressive regime in the world, you are no more than slaves to them. Third of all, it's you and your regime who have been relentlessly supporting the most murderous dictators in history who happen to be Bashar Al-Assad. So have some shame and put your head down when you talk about dictatorship and their support.
> 
> Again and again:
> 
> 1- Huthies are the heaviest armed militias as they have air-defense, air force, hundreds of tanks, IFVs, APCs, MRLS, artillery as well as four hundred ballistic missiles, not to mention the tens of thousands of Saleh forces fighting along with them. Many militias around the world have much less arms and personel fought much better than Huthies against stronger enemies than Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 2- Regarding the air-force part, Huthis and their allies had air-defense systems and air-force in which some them modern and most of them are the same as the Iranian army still have.
> 
> 3- Huthies share1600 km long mountainous border with Saudi Arabia, yet their performance have been pathetic.
> 
> Therefore, if you compare Huthis terrorists performance with other militias around the globe, theirs is the most pathetic, noting that they are much stronger.


Don't be patethic yemen army is different from houthi movement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Don't be patethic yemen army is different from houthi movement


When you guys get cornered, you jump from one lie to another.

*UAE soldier, Abd Al-Aziz Al-Kaabi has martyred in Aden, may Allah bless his noble soul:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Takaavar

KTOOOOM said:


> lol no one gives a shit about you get over yourself



Really?
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/world/middleeast/wikileaks-saudi-arabia-iran.html?referrer=
 PATHETIC


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> When you guys get cornered, you jump from one lie to another.
> 
> *UAE soldier, Abd Al-Aziz Al-Kaabi has martyred in Aden, may Allah bless his noble soul:*



One doesn't simply say RIP to a mercenary who bites the dust.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Serpentine said:


> One does simply say RIP .


fixed for you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHI RULES

Both parties can't claim their killed ones as martyrs as they are fighting more or less sectarian/economic war not a wholly war against Israel

As per history Houtis attacked KSA several times in the past so similarly KSA helped Gov/opposing forces there. If Iran has right to defend it's interests even by interfering in far away countries like Syria then why not KSA.
The free and fair elections should be held both in Syria and Yemen for sake of peace resolution of problems is not complicated but due to material benefits both Iran and KSA are not resolving matters peacefully. Consequently dividing Muslim world on sectrerian grounds. One is Shia Govt and other is Radical Wahabi Monarchy.


----------



## Serpentine

KTOOOOM said:


> fixed for you



So you say RIP to a mercenary who bites the dust? Good for you.


----------



## The Last of us

Pictures of pro saudi subhumans sent to hell in the last days:






@Serpentine 

It seems to me this recent increase of saudi support for the Yemeni terrorists is their last desperate attempt in trying to "counter" Iranian influence after the nuclear deal was signed. They are running very desperate and don't know what to do. Just imagine if Iran did actually arm the Houthis in the beginning. Countless more of these saudi rats would have been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Southern Resistance fighters look as smoke rises from the site of a Saudi-led air strike on a position of Houthi fighters in Yemen's southern port city of Aden July 16, 2015.
Reuters/Stringer

Fri Jul 17, 2015 12:06pm EDT
Yemen's exiled government says Aden 'liberated', Houthis expelled| Reuters


Saudi-backed Yemeni fighters completed their offensive to retake the southern city of Aden from the Houthi militia on Friday, residents said, as fighting in one main district subsided.

Their victory in the port city - backed up by training and heavy weapons delivered by an Arab military coalition - marks a turning point in almost four months of aerial bombing and civil war in which battle lines seldom changed but more than 3,500 people have been killed and a million displaced.

The war in Yemen has pitted the Sunni Muslim Gulf states which support the exiled government against the Shi'ite Houthis allied to Iran, in a conflict that has further raised the stakes as the Middles East grapples with regional rivalries and sectarian strife.

Aden has been a focus of fighting since the Iranian-allied Houthis first laid siege to it in March when it was the last bastion to the government which then fled to Saudi Arabia.

Several residents displaced from their homes in Tawahi, a district in the west of the city which had been the last redoubt of the Houthis in Aden, told Reuters they had returned to their homes and that despite occasional gunfire the streets were controlled by anti-Houthi gunmen.

Khaled Bahah, vice president of Yemen's exiled government in Riyadh, hailed the "liberation" of the city on his Facebook page, and several ministers and top intelligence officials touched down in the city on Friday to prepare it as a base to revive the shattered Yemeni state.

Once one of the world's busiest ports, Aden sits near the Bab al-Mandab shipping lane, a major energy gateway for Europe, Asia and the United States via the Red Sea and the Suez Canal.

Exiled president Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi praised the fighters and the Arab alliance, promising that the gains in Aden were the start of a drive to take back the country.

"We will soon achieve a glorious victory in Yemen, our beloved country, in its entirety ... the victory in Aden will be the key to saving our cause," Hadi said in a televised speech.

"PRAISE GOD"

Reuters witnesses reported seeing streets filled up with cars and pedestrians and residents pinned down my deadly shelling day and night emerged in safety.

"Praise God," said 35-year-old fish seller Wasseem al-Hiswa.

"We're so happy we can return to our normal lives after such suffering for almost four months. But huge problems remain - water and electricity cut off often, so we're still suffering a lot," he said.

Ali Al-Ahmedi, spokesman for the local fighters in Aden, told Reuters that dozens of Houthi fighters had surrendered to the militiamen as they lost ground.

The advances began on Tuesday when local fighters seized the city's international airport, followed by the main sea port the next day, then one district after another.

Fighters and eyewitnesses say the Aden offensive was backed up by donations of heavy weapons by the Arab alliance including around 100 armored vehicles by the United Arab Emirates.

Dozens have been killed on both sides in the clashes since the beginning of the week, medics said.

The Shi'ite Muslim Houthis seized the capital, Sanaa, in September and pushed into Yemen's south and east in March and April in what they say is a revolution against a corrupt government and hardline Sunni Muslim militants.

Their spread has been aided by most of Yemen's army, which remains loyal to former strongman President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who was ousted in Arab Spring protests in 2011.

In a statement on his official twitter page, Saleh said Yemen would continue to resist the Saudi-backed campaign.

"We will thwart one of the most dangerous conspiracies yet against our people ... no matter how long the aggression continues and the aggressors go to far in their war of extermination, no matter how long it lasts it will end in failure," Saleh wrote.

Fighters said they were advancing toward the Anad air base 60 km (40 miles) north of Aden with backing from air strikes.

Nevertheless, on the Muslim feasting holiday of Eid, food and basic supplies were being blocked at Houthi checkpoints on the city's outskirts, residents said.

(Additional reporting by Mohammed Ghobari; Writing by Noah Browning; Editing by Giles Elgood)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Wednesday, July 15, 2015
Southern Resistance fighters check the wreckage of a destroyed Boeing 747 plane at the international airport in Aden, Yemen July 15, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## raptor22

As it seems Aden airport has been retaken by Houthis and Yemeni army from Saudi stooges and AQ ...


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> As it seems Aden airport has been retaken by Houthis and Yemeni army from Saudi stooges and AQ ...



Situation in Yemen is too complex for an accurate report on the daily battles, given the bad media coverage. So don't rush to believe any news coming out too soon.

Meanwhile on the same day that Hadi, the Facebook president said Aden is 'completely liberated' (which is a lie of course) and after emerging reports of some Saudi forces in Aden, ISIS and Al-Qaeda, accidentally of course, appear in Aden.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another gift from Saudis to people of the Southern Yemen. Every single place they set foot on or they support by sending arms and money, this virus appears. Mother and its babies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

Saudi soldiers in Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

too much gadgets in this hot weather....


----------



## الأعرابي

The Last of us said:


> Yes, we should take the Saudi news agencies more seriously. Saudi camel urine news agencies. Thus far what the Houthis have said turned out to be true unlike the afro arab sauds whom claimed Houthis are nowhere near the borders when videos were showing Houthis roasting sauds in their tanks and taking over border posts etc.



Take it easy i can hear your crying from here, bring up visual proof and back up your claims ya Farsi, but i understand your frustration, all that money and weapons you sent to Houthi went to waste, here's the Houthi spocksmamn with his newly received Iranian paycheck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

الأعرابي said:


> Take it easy i can hear your crying from here, bring up visual proof and back up your claims ya Farsi, but i understand your frustration, all that money and weapons you sent to Houthi went to waste, here's the Houthi spocksmamn with his newly received Iranian paycheck




Keep posting that old Photoshoped picture and fake news to sooth your butt.
If Iran had actually sent weapons to Houthis, you would be able to show evidence, the reality is this, if the Houthis had been given Iranian weapons, countless more saud would have been roasted. Sauds are too incompetent, they can only do airstrikes, however, whenever they came face to face with Houthis, they were badly embarrassed as videos in this thread show.


----------



## الأعرابي

The Last of us said:


> Keep posting that old Photoshoped picture and fake news to sooth your butt.
> If Iran had actually sent weapons to Houthis, you would be able to show evidence, the reality is this, if the Houthis had been given Iranian weapons, countless more saud would have been roasted. Sauds are too incompetent, they can only do airstrikes, however, whenever they came face to face with Houthis, they were badly embarrassed as videos in this thread show.



Photoshopped?Also where's your proof about your Houthis retaken Aden airport? The evidence of Iranian support to Houthi is overwhelming since 2004, the issue is you being the dumb Farsi you are you only able see from your butt. And as black eagle said Houthi share thousands of kilometers border with Saudi yet aside from a few pointless hit and run here and there they couldn't do sh!t despite having the Yemeni army on their side and a previous unlimited support from your mullahs which was stopped by your Saudi overlords (speaking of that where's your so called "aid" ship? Is it still on route to Yemen? ) Now compare that to your useless IRGC in Iraq and Syria and how they get buttfu*ked by ISIS even though ISIS has no backers lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

الأعرابي said:


> Photoshopped? Do you have the original picture then? Or should we add this lie to your many countless lies ya Farsi? Also where's your proof about your Houthis retaken Aden airport? Oh well another Farsi lie. The evidence of Iranian support to Houthi is overwhelming since 2004, the issue is you being the dumb Farsi you are you only able see from your butt. And as black eagle said Houthi share thousands of kilometers border with Saudi yet aside from a few pointless hit and run here and there they couldn't do sh!t despite having the Yemeni army on their side and a previous unlimited support from your mullahs which was stopped by your Saudi overlords (speaking of that where's your so called "aid" ship? Is it still on route to Yemen? ) Now compare that to your useless IRGC in Iraq and Syria and how they get buttfu*ked by ISIS even though ISIS has no backers lol, by God if i were an Iranian i would've killed myself a long time ago from shame.





First of all , this photo-shopped image has already been posted in this very thread and debunked. You might have even been the member to have posted the photoshopped image the first time. One of the Iranian members had posted the original:
@Serpentine @2800 @JEskandari @Takaavar @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IR-TR Can you find the original photo easier? I cannot be bothered going back pages and pages to find it.

Furthermore, Iran is currently destroying your brethrens in ISIS in fallujah. ISIS has lost countless members in fallujah alone. ISIS is getting support from Sauds, Turkey. Now that they're getting slaughtered, it's time to pretend as if sauds had nothing to do with them.  Comparing IRGC to these incompetent subhumans?:





Watch your saud brethren get roasted alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Watch the insults please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Situation in Yemen is too complex for an accurate report on the daily battles, given the bad media coverage. So don't rush to believe any news coming out too soon.
> 
> Meanwhile on the same day that Hadi, the Facebook president said Aden is 'completely liberated' (which is a lie of course) and after emerging reports of some Saudi forces in Aden, ISIS and Al-Qaeda, accidentally of course, appear in Aden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Another gift from Saudis to people of the Southern Yemen. Every single place they set foot on or they support by sending arms and money, this virus appears. Mother and its babies.


Take it from me, Aden is liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

Medieval family will be bogged down yemen for sometime. Decisive storm isn't really decisive.

Hadi Increasingly Irrelevant as Saudis Bogged Down in Yemen | Atlantic Sentinel



The Last of us said:


> First of all , this photo-shopped image has already been posted in this very thread and debunked. You might have even been the member to have posted the photoshopped image the first time. One of the Iranian members had posted the original:
> @Serpentine @2800 @JEskandari @Takaavar @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IR-TR Can you find the original photo easier? I cannot be bothered going back pages and pages to find it.
> 
> Furthermore, Iran is currently destroying your brethrens in ISIS in fallujah. ISIS has lost countless members in fallujah alone. ISIS is getting support from Sauds, Turkey. Now that they're getting slaughtered, it's time to pretend as if sauds had nothing to do with them.  Comparing IRGC to these incompetent subhumans?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your saud brethren get roasted alive



Saudis have been a complete joke on the ground. Their elite SANG ran away like headless chickens leaving the houthis to show off their newly acquired FN F2000.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> When you guys get cornered, you jump from one lie to another.
> 
> *UAE soldier, Abd Al-Aziz Al-Kaabi has martyred in Aden, may Allah bless his noble soul:*



hahaha, i bet that UAE minister is throwing crazy fits against Pakistan. When the first UAE soldier died his familly said that they were proud that he died protecting the country but in reality how is fighting the yemeni army and houthis protecting UAE? Shows are brain-washed gulfies are, maybe they were lying to themselves trying to convince themselves that their son didn't die a meaningless death.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

43 civilians killed in rebel bombing of Yemen`s Aden: Official | Zee News

Last Updated: Sunday, July 19, 2015 - 22:08


Aden: At least 43 civilians were killed Sunday in rebel bombing of Yemen`s second city of Aden, where Saudi-backed pro-government forces have advanced against the Shiite insurgents, a health official said.


More than 100 others were wounded in the bombing of the Dar Saad neighbourhood in the north of the port city, said local health chief Al-Khader Laswar.

Backed by air support from Saudi-led warplanes and troops freshly trained in the neighbouring kingdom, forces loyal to exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi have managed wrest back control of most of the port city.

Two ministers of the exiled government returned to Aden this weekend, shortly after Prime Minister Khaled Bahah heralded its "liberation", four months after the Iran-backed Shiite Huthi rebels entered the city.

AFP


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudi MRAPs for the resistence:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

الأعرابي said:


> Take it easy i can hear your crying from here, bring up visual proof and back up your claims ya Farsi, but i understand your frustration, all that money and weapons you sent to Houthi went to waste, here's the Houthi spocksmamn with his newly received Iranian paycheck


----------



## Smh12344538

South Yemen will be free inshallah


----------



## الأعرابي

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 239032
> 
> View attachment 239033



Fail, the photo you posted is different, unless you have the same photo that your brethren in here claims its "photoshopped" or just give up the lies, i really can't count how many lies you Farsis make per minute, have some shame.


----------



## The Last of us

*Ansarullah (Houthis) & Yemeni Army Destroy Observation Tower on Saudi-Yemeni Border






Booooooom! I wonder how many sauds were sent to hell in the process. 
*
@IR-TR @beast89

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

البلد: فرغلي: السعودية تسعى لتحالف سنى يضم حماس والإخوان ضد إيران.. وموقف مصر لن يتغير

Egyptian press (although it's basically an opinion piece) indicating alleged Hamas visit to KSA deepening divide between Egypt and Saudi Arabia. 

Don't know how accurate the reports of the Hamas officials visit to KSA are.


----------



## raptor22

الأعرابي said:


> Fail, the photo you posted is different, unless you have the same photo that your brethren in here claims its "photoshopped" or just give up the lies, i really can't count how many lies you Farsis make per minute, have some shame.



Who said so? I know they are different .. my point is base on your logic Hothis are being supported by Qatar too 'cause as you see in the photo he holds Qatari money in his hands which indicates Qatar supports Houthis through weapons and money .... here's the Houthi spokesman with his newly received Qatari paycheck .


----------



## The Last of us

Details:

> saudi rats suffer continuous defeats on the battlefield.

> Their morale is broken.

> Their media are fabricating victory 'tall tales' to cover up their failures.

> Their claims that 19th Brigade Base in Bayhan in Al Shabwah Province has fallen to Pro-Hadi Militia & Takfiri Elements are false.

At 0:50-1:16 shows Ansarullah & Yemeni Army in control of the base.

> saudi rat's attempt to mount an attack on the base were foiled.

saudi rats suffered heavy losses.

A number of Pro-Hadi Militia & Takfiri Elements captured.

After 3-4 hours of fighting; saudi rats withdrew form the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> South Yemen will be free inshallah



South Saudi will be next East Saudi after that. Ya'allah. Ya'flying horse!


----------



## الأعرابي

raptor22 said:


> Who said so? I know they are different .. my point is base on your logic Hothis are being supported by Qatar too 'cause as you see in the photo he holds Qatari money in his hands which indicates Qatar supports Houthis through weapons and money .... here's the Houthi spokesman with his newly received Qatari paycheck .



Yes Qatar used to support Houthis when their relationship with KSA was bad pre 2013-2012, no one denies that. Also Iran supported Houthis till the Mullahs got slapped across the face by the Saudis and now their support can't reach Yemen, no one denies that as well except mullah boys on here.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen death toll from rebel shelling doubles to nearly 100 | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, July 20, 2015 - 21:08


Sanaa: The death toll in Yemen from the Shiite rebel shelling of a town near the southern port city of Aden rose on Monday to nearly 100, the head of an international aid group said, describing it as "the worst day" for the city and its surroundings in over three months of fighting.

The rebels, known as Houthis, and their allies started shelled the town of Dar Saad yesterday, after losing control of some of Aden's neighbourhoods. The violence highlighted the bloody chaos of the civil war gripping the Arab world's poorest country, which also has been the target of Saudi-led, US-backed airstrikes since late March.

Hassan Boucenine of the Geneva-based Medicins Sans Frontieres, or Doctors Without Borders, said that by today, his organisation reported nearly 100 people dead, twice the casualty toll from the previous day.

The shelling also left about 200 people wounded, said Boucenine, the head of MSF in Yemen. Of the victims, 80 per cent are civilians, including many pregnant women, elderly and children, he added.

"Yesterday was the worst day in Aden since (the Saudi-led coalition campaign) started in March," Boucenine told The Associated Press, adding that he fears "attacks on civilians will continue."

Yemen's conflict pits the Iran-allied Houthis and troops loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh against an array of forces, including southern separatists, local and tribal militias, Sunni Islamic militants as well as loyalists of exiled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who is backed internationally.

Aden, the south's main hub, has been the scene of some of the war's fiercest ground battles.

Last week, it saw Saudi-backed troops and fighters seize control from the Houthis of some of Aden neighbourhoods and its international airport. Sunday's shelling in Dar Saad appeared to be a way to both punish those resisting the Houthis, as well as halt the advance of their opponents.

Meanwhile, the Saudi-backed forces linked up at the state television building in Aden's Tawahi neighborhood on Sunday night, a Yemeni military official said, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorised to talk to the media. He said the anti-Houthi forces fully control the area and said they searched buildings looking for rebels, some of whom had fled to nearby mountains. 

PTI


----------



## T-Rex

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> South Yemen will be free inshallah



*Why are the zionazi boot-lickers in SA after the Houthis in Yemen? What have they done to them? Have they destroyed any of their palaces built with gold or have they stolen any of those beautiful indian whores from their herems?*


----------



## Smh12344538

T-Rex said:


> *Why are the zionazi boot-lickers in SA after the Houthis in Yemen? What have they done to them? Have they destroyed any of their palaces built with gold or have they stolen any of those beautiful indian whores from their herems?*


Im not saudi so why are you asking me?


----------



## بلندر

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Im not saudi so why are you asking me?



because you wish for their victory while you know nothing ...


----------



## Smh12344538

بلندر said:


> because you wish for their victory while you know nothing ...


If saudi victory means south yemen has a slim chance of independence then yes i do wish for their victory.


----------



## T-Rex

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Im not saudi so why are you asking me?


*
I'm asking you for I can see where your allegiance is! People like you support the zionazi boot-lickers just because they claim to be the champions of sunni Islam but you cannot defend them with logic. Now, that makes you an irrational person who is guided by emotion instead of logic. You should call a spade a spade, this is the first lesson of Islam.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

T-Rex said:


> *I'm asking you for I can see where your allegiance is! People like you support the zionazi boot-lickers just because they claim to be the champions of sunni Islam but you cannot defend them with logic. Now, that makes you an irrational person who is guided by emotion instead of logic. You should call a spade a spade, this is the first lesson of Islam.*



Actually , in Maddhab of this kind of guy , logic is part of Evil science ...


----------



## الأعرابي

بلندر said:


> because you wish for their victory while you know nothing ...



Funny, there's no arrogance beyond this, a Farsi telling a Yemeni that's he doesn't know anything about his own country while somehow the mullah boy is the expert!



بلندر said:


> Actually , in Maddhab of this kind of guy , logic is part of Evil science ...



He's not the one believing that a dude is trapped inside a basement somewhere in Iraq for the past 1000 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

الأعرابي said:


> Funny, there's no arrogance beyond this, a Farsi telling a Yemeni that's he doesn't know anything about his own country while somehow the mullah boy is the expert!
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the one believing that a dude is trapped inside a basement somewhere in Iraq for the past 1000 years.



and now , you are lying ... as a Hardcore Shiia I don't believe in this , but you Wahhabi made lies and in the end , you believes your own lies ...


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> If saudi victory means south yemen has a slim chance of independence then yes i do wish for their victory.


Just like Kurdistan, South yemen even don't have the slightest chance of independence. You guys are born to be used by monarchs and thrown into oceans after being used.


----------



## KTOOOOM

بلندر said:


> and now , you are lying ... as a Hardcore Shiia I don't believe in this , but you Wahhabi made lies and in the end , you believes your own lies ...


not according to your Khamenei
i cant post link. you can find it on the web if it not censored on your country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

CIS-TRANS said:


> Just like Kurdistan, South yemen even don't have the slightest chance of independence. You guys are born to be used by monarchs and thrown into oceans after being used.


Kurdistan never existed so there is no legitimate claim, south yemen was there only 25 years ago in many peoples living memory.



KTOOOOM said:


> not according to your Khamenei
> i cant post link. you can find it on the web if it not censored on your country


Ive seen plenty of videos of their claims, if it was just some nobody with a small following saying it then i wouldnt care but when you hear people like Ahmadinejad who i respect greatly say it it does seem concerning.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It turned out that Emarati and Saudi special forces were behind liberating Aden in an operation dubbed "Golden Arrow". Another Emarati officer has been martyred in Aden today.

Where are you Iranians? Here you go, Wahabis have been on ground and kicked your asses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIS-TRANS

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It turned out that Emarati and Saudi special forces were behind liberating Aden in an operation dubbed "Golden Arrow". Another Emarati officer has been martyred in Aden today.
> 
> Where are you Iranians? Here you go, Wahabis have been on ground and kicked your asses.


Still its long way to go, Houthis have shelled Aden, did Saudi-Emarati troops forgot to evacuate civilians? or civilians were used as human shield similarly what Hamas does in a direct conflict against Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

CIS-TRANS said:


> Still its long way to go, Houthis have shelled Aden, did Saudi-Emarati troops forgot to evacuate civilians? or civilians were used as human shield similarly what Hamas does in a direct conflict against Israel?


----------



## CIS-TRANS

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Jordanian I.Q.


----------



## Smh12344538

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It turned out that Emarati and Saudi special forces* were behind liberating Aden* in an operation dubbed "Golden Arrow". Another Emarati officer has been martyred in Aden today.
> 
> Where are you Iranians? Here you go, Wahabis have been on ground and kicked your asses.


Are you serious? they helped but it wost most definitely the south Yemeni resistance who was behind liberating Aden.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Are you serious? they helped but it wost most definitely the south Yemeni resistance who was behind liberating Aden.


Of course, but they spear headed the operation as you know.


----------



## Smh12344538

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Of course, but they spear headed the operation as you know.


Almost all the saudi/emirati forces are of Yemeni decent.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Almost all the saudi/emirati forces are of Yemeni decent.


every Arab is from Yemeni decent


----------



## Smh12344538

KTOOOOM said:


> every Arab is from Yemeni decent


Lol i know but what i meant that the people fighting are current first/second generation south yemeni migrants


----------



## الأعرابي

Saudi soldiers in Aden kicking some Iranian butt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## بلندر

taqiya4ever said:


> Stop lying you worship him, Actually in Iraq when they hear the name of Mahdi they bend their head and say عجل الله فرجه



so what !?
He sure will come , and he is Hidden from eyes of normal people , but he isn't in a Sardab for past 1000 years ....


----------



## KTOOOOM

بلندر said:


> so what !?
> He sure will come , and he is Hidden from eyes of normal people , but he isn't in a Sardab for past 1000 years ....


lol you said you don't believe that 
i think you checked online and got shocked that it is true you people believe that and now you dodging hahahaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

بلندر said:


> so what !?
> He sure will come , and he is Hidden from eyes of normal people , but he isn't in a Sardab for past 1000 years ....


From http ://www. shia. org/mehdi.html


*BIRTH*
He was born on the 15th Shaban 255 A.H. in the city of Samarra.

The Imam's birth had coincided with the reign of al-Mutamad, the well-known Abbaside king. He, being aware of the prophecy of the twelfth Imam's birth occuring in his reign, was extremely worried and anxious to trace him out.

But on the death of Imam Hasan Askari, when he was informed about the Imam's funeral prayer having been conducted by his four year old son, his perplexity knew no bounds.

It struck his mind that this very boy must be the Imam, but he managed to hide his inner concern at the news of the existence of the young Imam. In order to get confirmation that the young Imam did in fact exist, he ordered the arrest of the Imam's mother, Janab-e-Nargis Khatoon.


----------



## Madali

It's amazing that for the last couple of months, Saudi has been involved in this meaningless war and they keep high fiving each other claiming they are kicking Iran's butt!! Okay, dudes, after you give us a hard slap by killing Yemenis, you can go attack some other poor Arab country and give us another slap. Hopefully, you can continue for the next 100 years, giving us slaps, by killing each other.

From our side, we can continue ignoring you and doing our own thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

KTOOOOM said:


> lol you said you don't believe that
> i think you checked online and got shocked that it is true you people believe that and now you dodging hahahaaa



really !?


----------



## Madali

Read this to see how Iran got slapped in the face,

Aid worker in Yemen: 'We fear for our lives every day' | Global development | The Guardian


----------



## Smh12344538

Mussana said:


> Are u sure that u are not talking about the Hindu Character KRISHNA for his birth is absolutely as u claim of ur MEHDI.
> 
> BTW are u sure that the name of Hassan Askaris wife was nargis. I found eight different names of her in shia books.


Im not shia, that comment was for the guy who claims to be a 'hardcore shia' yet claims that he doesnt believe in the story that the mahdi has been sleeping for 1200 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> It's amazing that for the last couple of months, Saudi has been involved in this meaningless war and they keep high fiving each other claiming they are kicking Iran's butt!! Okay, dudes, after you give us a hard slap by killing Yemenis, you can go attack some other poor Arab country and give us another slap. Hopefully, you can continue for the next 100 years, giving us slaps, by killing each other.
> 
> From our side, we can continue ignoring you and doing our own thing.


You're doing it again, selling out your brothers every time you get defeated.

*Four months ago:*







*Today:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Madali said:


> It's amazing that for the last couple of months, Saudi has been involved in this meaningless war and they keep high fiving each other claiming they are kicking Iran's butt!! Okay, dudes, after you give us a hard slap by killing Yemenis, you can go attack some other poor Arab country and give us another slap. Hopefully, you can continue for the next 100 years, giving us slaps, by killing each other.
> 
> From our side, we can continue ignoring you and doing our own thing.



Before the operation they were your brothers ... speaking and threatens us by the name of *Iran*...living on *Iran's *money ...receiving orders and arms from *Iran* ... 

Now they became just an _ARABS ._















Seriously, I don't blame you at all. You found a stupid people and you are using them in a good way, but know they're getting what they deserve and let Iran save them .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Air force officer ,Aden international airport :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHAN85

Gasoline said:


> Before the operation they were your brothers ... speaking and threatens us by the name of *Iran*...living on *Iran's *money ...receiving orders and arms from *Iran* ...
> 
> Now they became just an _ARABS ._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't blame you at all. You found a stupid people and you are using them in a good way, but know they're getting what they deserve and let Iran save them .



I think you are right, but...

If Houthis are so corrupt and they were bought by Iran, why Saudi Arabia doesnt spend money in buy them instead in killing them with expensive weapons?.

Thinking strictly in terms of money, it's cheapest buy a corrupt elite of a poor country than killing them with modern and expensive weapons.

Then the real reason for a Yemen war must be...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

BHAN85 said:


> I think you are right, but...
> 
> If Houthis are so corrupt and they were bought by Iran, why Saudi Arabia doesnt spend money in buy them instead in killing them with expensive weapons?.
> 
> Thinking strictly in terms of money, it's cheapest buy a corrupt elite of a poor country than killing them with modern and expensive weapons.
> 
> Then the real reason for a Yemen war must be...



Good point. But lets agree that we're facing 2 enemies not 1 . (_Houtish and the ousted president Ali Abdullah Saleh_ )

We tried tens of times to help Yemenis not only with money but in many ways . Just in Saudi Arabia there are more than 400K Yemeni working in various fields !

For longs years ago, we used to help them by sending cash ,but unfortunately they didn't use it to build their country. They used it to buy weapons and ballistic missiles to use it against us.The former president Ali Abdullah Saleh has a wealth of up to $60 bn !!!

Regarding to Houthis, it's not the first war between the Saudis and Houthis. There was a war in 2009 and we singed a truce to stop it after killing hundreds of Houthius.

Another important thing you should know is that our problem with Houthis have 2 sides. The 1st side is related to religion and here the role of Iran to use the Houthis as a proxy to achieve its agenda over Yemen. The 2nd side, is the ousted president (Ali Saleh ). He ruled Yemen for 30 years of corruption and he has a strong influence in Yemen. He used his influence to make the Houthis as a bugaboo for Saudi Arabia to push on our government for* cash $$$$ VS security*.


As a Saudi citizen I can say we fed up with these rats. Peace does not work with them especially when they announced it openly that they're allies to Iran and they will occupy our lands. (actually they did military exercise near our borders) 

These kind of people do not understand the language of peace and peaceful solutions ,because they see it a fear more than being a good intention for peaceful future. And they got what they deserve no more no less. 


Sorry for the long story..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

1 million out of Yemen's 25 million population has been displaced due to Saudi attack.

That is Saudi's way of slapping Iran in the face.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Madali said:


> 1 million out of Yemen's 25 million population has been displaced due to Saudi attack.
> 
> That is Saudi's way of slapping Iran in the face.



If left to houthi and covert presence of Iran Revolution Guards, the whole Yemen nation would have been massacred like Iraqis and Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smh12344538

Madali said:


> 1 million out of Yemen's 25 million population has been displaced due to Saudi attack.
> 
> That is Saudi's way of slapping Iran in the face.


The terrorist houthis and ali saleh have displaced more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You're doing it again, selling out your brothers every time you get defeated.
> 
> *Four months ago:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today:*


Both picture has American product...lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي

HAIDER said:


> Both picture has American product.



Thanks for the enlightening information, don't know what could've we done without you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KTOOOOM

الأعرابي said:


> Thanks for the enlightening information, don't know what could've we done without you!


hahahahaaa


----------



## OTTOMAN

HAIDER said:


> Both picture has American product.



First picture shows delivery of Iran revolution guards, second picture shows their utter humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-backed Yemeni troops and fighters control Aden - The Hindu
Updated: July 23, 2015 17:28 IST
*The officials said new checkpoints were erected around the city on Thursday to search for remnants of the rebel forces*
Military officials say Saudi-backed troops and local militias are in full control of the strategic port city of Aden after repelling Shia rebels from their last holdout in the city’s presidential compound.

The officials said new checkpoints were erected around the city on Thursday to search for remnants of the rebel forces who lost control of the presidential compound overnight following days of intense fighting.

Meanwhile, airstrikes by the Saudi-led coalition continued north of Aden and troops pushed their way into provinces east and north of Aden in an attempt to secure control of Aden, officials said.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they are not allowed to brief reporters.

Fighting was most intense around the rebel-controlled military base of Al-Anad in the province of Lahj.


----------



## Gasoline

#RSAF C-130 Captain , *30 ft* above Aden sea :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

OTTOMAN said:


> First picture shows delivery of Iran revolution guards, second picture shows their utter humiliation.



As it seems your highness had the opportunity to take photo of the cargo and Iranian plane to reveal Iranian evil plot to destroy Mecca and Medina therefore I think you might have had the chance of taking photos of those aforementioned revolutionary guards too ... please share them with us ... as an utter humiliation ....


----------



## Gasoline

Iranian canned tuna found with Houthis :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Smh12344538

Gasoline said:


>


I still remember when all the rawafid were getting excited 4 months ago saying "Aden will fall tonight", 
Allah is always with the righteous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> I still remember when all the rawafid were getting excited 4 months ago saying "Aden will fall tonight",
> Allah is always with the righteous.



Let them to say what they want. At the end, Allah's will is the prevail .






Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Gasoline said:


> Iranian canned tuna found with Houthis :


Oh at last you found some iranian weapon

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## T-Rex

Gasoline said:


> Iranian canned tuna found with Houthis :


*
Is it all about confiscating Iranian canned tune? I'm pretty sure in Aden one can find plenty of canned tuna from other countries too. Does it mean those countries are also arming the Houthis with these canned tunas?*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Antaréss

Could you spare *2 minutes* to listen to this *Shiite Lebanese* analyst (he doesn't support *Hizbullah*) to make sure you've got a *human head* rather than an empty *Nestlé NIDO* can, please ?, *thanks in advance* :

*#Beirut: Why Did Saudi Arabia Declare War Against Houthis ? | Daily News Analysis*




 :

*Saudi Arabians* have been dreaming of '_occupying_' *Qatar*, but now they are '_occupying_' *Yemen*.
*Al-Seesi* doesn't only want '_money_' to get involved in the war against *Houthis*, but he also '_wants_' *Libya*.
@Dr.Thrax, judging from this video there's no doubt that *Jordanians* also want to '_occupy_' *Syria* and get *Iraq* for free.
It's an *Arab*-*Arab* imperialism* *. There's no hope for us, if the *barrels of compassion* don't kill us then the mentally ill '_analysts_' of the so-called '_resistance_' will kill us with their '_very logical_' analysis. That's what you get for watching *Al-Manar*, the official *Hizbullah* TV channel.

By the way, *Hasan Nasrullah* is actually a good man (*as seen in the video*) but he just couldn't see us protesting against the regime back in *2011*, *2012* and the first half of *2013*.* Just keep hiding so that he doesn't find us and* '_stand by our side_' as he said.

As for *Saudi Arabia* and the '_obsession_' with *Iran*, they don't have militants fighting in *Iran*, they never ordered their people to shout '_death to a country_' in public, '_curse a religious group_', and so on.
What do you call the following then ? :




These are taken somewhere in *Iran* (notice *Abdulmalik Al-Houthi*).
The *red text* is in *Arabic* and it says "the continues '_revolution_'..."_._
Doesn't it mean anything ?, I mean like...*obsession* ? Oh sorry...they are only '_resisting_'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Smh12344538

Antaréss said:


> Could you spare *2 minutes* to listen to this *Shiite Lebanese* analyst (he doesn't support *Hizbullah*) to make sure you've got a *human head* rather than an empty *Nestlé NIDO* can, please ?, *thanks in advance* :
> 
> *#Beirut: Why Did Saudi Arabia Declare War Against Houthis ? | Daily News Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> *Saudi Arabians* have been dreaming of '_occupying_' *Qatar*, but now they are '_occupying_' *Yemen*.
> *Al-Seesi* doesn't only want '_money_' to get involved in the war against *Houthis*, but he also '_wants_' *Libya*.
> @Dr.Thrax, judging from this video there's no doubt that *Jordanians* also want to '_occupy_' *Syria* and get *Iraq* for free.
> It's an *Arab*-*Arab* imperialism* *. There's no hope for us, if the *barrels of compassion* don't kill us then the mentally ill '_analysts_' of the so-called '_resistance_' will kill us with their '_very logical_' analysis. That's what you get for watching *Al-Manar*, the official *Hizbullah* TV channel.
> 
> By the way, *Hasan Nasrullah* is actually a good man (*as seen in the video*) but he just couldn't see us protesting against the regime back in *2011*, *2012* and the first half of *2013*.* Just keep hiding so that he doesn't find us and* '_stand by our side_' as he said.
> 
> As for *Saudi Arabia* and the '_obsession_' with *Iran*, they don't have militants fighting in *Iran*, they never ordered their people to shout '_death to a country_' in public, '_curse a religious group_', and so on.
> What do you call the following then ? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are taken somewhere in *Iran* (notice *Abdulmalik Al-Houthi*).
> The *red text* is in *Arabic* and it says "the continues '_revolution_'..."_._
> Doesn't it mean anything ?, I mean like...*obsession* ? Oh sorry...they are only '_resisting_'.


They're getting exterminated one by one and inshallah their end is near, this war in Yemen is making me as a Yemeni physically sick so I can only imagine what is happening to the people of Syria where this has been going on for almost 5 years, my prayers are with you oh people of Syria and inshallah the end of the tyrant Assad will be soon.
And as for Nasrallah im starting to dislike him more and more, the israel/hezbollah war of 2006 is starting to look more like a sham to me everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

T-Rex said:


> *Is it all about confiscating Iranian canned tune? I'm pretty sure in Aden one can find plenty of canned tuna from other countries too. Does it mean those countries are also arming the Houthis with these canned tunas?*





JEskandari said:


> Oh at last you found some iranian weapon




Sounds you have bad intention.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Antaréss said:


> :


----------



## Gasoline



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

Gasoline said:


>


Black AK's have got to be the best looking guns out there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Black AK's have got to be the best looking guns out there



Yeah, the AK-103 has good performance and it looks useful. It worth the cost, no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Gasoline said:


> Sounds you have bad intention.


You knew you must have opened the can you might have found some ballistic missile inside it.


----------



## Serpentine

These savages have a new record every day. In a bitter irony, most of these massacres by Saudi terrorists are happening in South Yemen.

*Saudi-led coalition airstrikes kill more than 120 civilians in Yemen*

*SANAA, YEMEN—Saudi-led coalition airstrikes killed more than 120 civilians and wounded more than 150 in a residential area in the Yemeni province of Taiz on Friday evening, security officials, medical officials and witnesses said.*

The officials, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak to reporters, said that most of the houses in the area were levelled by the shelling and a fire broke out in the port city of Mokha. Most of the corpses, including children, women and elderly people, were charred by the flames, they said.

Ahmed Mohammed al-Mouzay, a resident of the area who participated in rescue operations, said most of his neighbours had died. Many of the dead and wounded were transported in private cars or in animal-drawn carts to hospitals, he added.

A security official said it was not possible to move the injured into the provincial capital because of road closures due to ongoing fighting.

Security officials said this comes after Saudi-led coalition planes launched dozens of airstrikes on positions of Shiite Houthi rebels and their allies in Mokha. The closest Houthi outpost to Friday evening’s deadly strike is at least five kilometres away, officials and area residents said.


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> These savages have a new record every day. In a bitter irony, most of these massacres by Saudi terrorists are happening in South Yemen.
> 
> *Saudi-led coalition airstrikes kill more than 120 civilians in Yemen*
> 
> *SANAA, YEMEN—Saudi-led coalition airstrikes killed more than 120 civilians and wounded more than 150 in a residential area in the Yemeni province of Taiz on Friday evening, security officials, medical officials and witnesses said.*
> 
> The officials, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak to reporters, said that most of the houses in the area were levelled by the shelling and a fire broke out in the port city of Mokha. Most of the corpses, including children, women and elderly people, were charred by the flames, they said.
> 
> Ahmed Mohammed al-Mouzay, a resident of the area who participated in rescue operations, said most of his neighbours had died. Many of the dead and wounded were transported in private cars or in animal-drawn carts to hospitals, he added.
> 
> A security official said it was not possible to move the injured into the provincial capital because of road closures due to ongoing fighting.
> 
> Security officials said this comes after Saudi-led coalition planes launched dozens of airstrikes on positions of Shiite Houthi rebels and their allies in Mokha. The closest Houthi outpost to Friday evening’s deadly strike is at least five kilometres away, officials and area residents said.



In their head, that's 120 slaps to Iran's face.

That is counterattack for them finding Iranian tuna vans in Yemen. 

But let's not worry. Tomorrow they will take a picture of a soldier giving a plastic toy to a girl. Their country and family has been killed, but they will receive a plastic toy! All is well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

Gasoline said:


> Yeah, the AK-103 has good performance and it looks useful. It worth the cost, no doubt.


Hopefully the new ak-12 lives up to the hype in the coming years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Gasoline said:


> Sounds you have bad intention.


*
You know, this is not your herem that you can apprehend someone for simply saying that you own a hundred herems with a hundred thousand whores in them!*


----------



## KTOOOOM

T-Rex said:


> *You know, this is not your herem that you can apprehend someone for simply saying that you own a hundred herems with a hundred thousand whores in them!*


dumb people are dumb what the point of your post that you want to reach

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

KTOOOOM said:


> dumb people are dumb what the point of your post that you want to reach


*I know you're not smart enough to comprehend what I mean!*


----------



## KTOOOOM

T-Rex said:


> *I know you're not smart enough to comprehend what I mean!*


sorry i don't understand fart sound or gibberish


----------



## T-Rex

KTOOOOM said:


> sorry i don't understand fart sound or gibberish



*It took you at least half ab hour just to come up with this! Truth sounds like a fart to a donkey!*


----------



## KTOOOOM

T-Rex said:


> *It took you at least half ab hour just to come up with this! Truth sounds like a fart to a donkey!*


yeah i was waiting your response. you know i have a live why waste my time listening to farts sound


----------



## T-Rex

KTOOOOM said:


> yeah i was waiting your response. you know i have a live why waste my time listing to farts sound


*
Yeah you have a herem to attend to, so get busy and don't bother to waste the time of other people.*


----------



## KTOOOOM

T-Rex said:


> *Yeah you have a herem to attend to, so get busy and don't bother to waste the time of other people.*


whatever you say


----------



## Smh12344538

T-Rex said:


> *Yeah you have a herem to attend to, so get busy and don't bother to waste the time of other people.*


sounds like you wish you had a harem


----------



## Gasoline

T-Rex said:


> *You know, this is not your herem that you can apprehend someone for simply saying that you own a hundred herems with a hundred thousand whores in them!*



Dude, you're sick. If you have something wrong, hit your banana head into a wall !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

JEskandari said:


> You knew you must have opened the can you might have found some ballistic missile inside it.



Actually they tried many times to target us using the ballistic missiles, but they were defeated Alhamdulillah. I got your point form your 1st quote, but I didn't prefer to engage in a useless debate .(since it's the most common type of debates here )

What I've understood from you is that your country didn't arm the Houthis?. But we proved that so many times and there is no need for us to argue about it coz it'll be a waste of time more than being a meaningful debate.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Gasoline said:


> What I've understood from you is that your country didn't arm the Houthis?. But we proved that so many times and there is no need for us to argue about it coz it'll be a waste of time more than being a meaningful debate.
> 
> Thanks.



Can you repost the proofs? Because even most anti-iranians analysists claim there is almost no military support of Houthis by the Iranians. I don't think I've seen any proof here aside from vague suspicions such as tuna cans.

You guys need to understand that Iran has never been shy about it support. We supported Hamas and told the whole world about it. We support Hezbollah and don't hide it. Support for Houthis is not militarily but politically. That doesnt mean it wont change in the future, like how our support for Hamas has changed. 

The day Iran militarily supports the Houthis, you will hear it loud and clear from the Iranians.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Can you repost the proofs? Because even most anti-iranians analysists claim there is almost no military support of Houthis by the Iranians. I don't think I've seen any proof here aside from vague suspicions such as tuna cans.
> 
> You guys need to understand that Iran has never been shy about it support. We supported Hamas and told the whole world about it. We support Hezbollah and don't hide it. Support for Houthis is not militarily but politically. That doesnt mean it wont change in the future, like how our support for Hamas has changed.
> 
> The day Iran militarily supports the Houthis, you will hear it loud and clear from the Iranians.


You and your country perfected the art of lying, the dumb kind of lying:

Iranian support seen crucial for Yemen's Houthis| Reuters

UN report: Iran arming Houthis since 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Madali said:


> Can you repost the proofs? Because even most anti-iranians analysists claim there is almost no military support of Houthis by the Iranians. I don't think I've seen any proof here aside from vague suspicions such as tuna cans.
> 
> You guys need to understand that Iran has never been shy about it support. We supported Hamas and told the whole world about it. We support Hezbollah and don't hide it. Support for Houthis is not militarily but politically. That doesnt mean it wont change in the future, like how our support for Hamas has changed.
> 
> The day Iran militarily supports the Houthis, you will hear it loud and clear from the Iranians.








> *An Iranian dhow seized off the Yemeni coast was carrying sophisticated Chinese antiaircraft missiles, a development that could signal an escalation of Iran’s support to its Middle Eastern proxies, alarming other countries in the region and renewing a diplomatic challenge to the United States.*










http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/w...rms-off-yemen-raise-alarm-over-iran.html?_r=0













> *Ali Al-Ahmedi, the President of the National Security Board, has stated that the intercepted Iraninan ship named Jihan 1 was the second of three ships which were sent, or set to be sent, to Yemen.*









Gov’t official: Third ship in Iran is “waiting to be sent to Yemen”
















Iranian subversion in Yemen


















Diplomat: Iran funneling weapons to Shi'ite rebels in Yemen, Saudia Arabia via Oman - World Tribune | World Tribune















Yemen: Seized Iranian ship carried 'large, diverse and dangerous' weapons - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News













Yemen And Iranian Supplied Weapons








> *Yemeni officials: Iranian regime is sending weapons and money to rebels*



Yemeni officials: Iranian regime is sending weapons and money to rebels










*Tunas were found by the Resistance in Mareib : *













http://www.buyemen.com/news6654.html














Not only to Yemen..even in other Arab states.

*Few hours ago, Bahrain foiled weapons smuggling attempt 







http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...its-ambassador-to-Iran-for-consultations.html

Bahrain recalls envoy to Iran, seizes arms - Khaleej Times

Bahrain says foils arms smuggling bid, recalls Iran envoy| Top News| Reuters*

.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You and your country perfected the art of lying, the dumb kind of lying:
> 
> Iranian support seen crucial for Yemen's Houthis| Reuters
> 
> UN report: Iran arming Houthis since 2009



The first link doesn't seem to have any suggestions stance.

This big accusation is summarized with this line,
"But Reuters has details -- from Yemeni, Western and Iranian sources -- of Iranian military and financial support to the Houthis before and after their takeover of Sanaa on Sept. 21"

Wow. Excellent work, guys but where are these details? Who are the sources? Can you give us any more information, Ms Bayoumy and Mr Ghobari, the authors of this piece, regarding this great investigation breakthrough??

Regarding the second article. What exactly is this UN Report. Can you give me more details? Who were the panel of experts? I did a search on it, and these are the sources in Google IN ORDER about the "news",
Middle East Monitor
Also Arabiya
Israel National News
Daily Star
Reddit
Gulf News

That's it. No other info.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gasoline said:


> View attachment 240842
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/w...rms-off-yemen-raise-alarm-over-iran.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gov’t official: Third ship in Iran is “waiting to be sent to Yemen”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240843
> 
> 
> Iranian subversion in Yemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240844
> 
> 
> Diplomat: Iran funneling weapons to Shi'ite rebels in Yemen, Saudia Arabia via Oman - World Tribune | World Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240845
> 
> 
> Yemen: Seized Iranian ship carried 'large, diverse and dangerous' weapons - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 240846
> 
> 
> Yemen And Iranian Supplied Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni officials: Iranian regime is sending weapons and money to rebels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tunas were found by the Resistance in Mareib : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buyemen.com/news6654.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only to Yemen..even in other Arab states.
> 
> *Few hours ago, Bahrain foiled weapons smuggling attempt
> 
> View attachment 240847
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...its-ambassador-to-Iran-for-consultations.html
> 
> Bahrain recalls envoy to Iran, seizes arms - Khaleej Times
> 
> Bahrain says foils arms smuggling bid, recalls Iran envoy| Top News| Reuters*
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .





Madali said:


> The first link doesn't seem to have any suggestions stance.
> 
> This big accusation is summarized with this line,
> "But Reuters has details -- from Yemeni, Western and Iranian sources -- of Iranian military and financial support to the Houthis before and after their takeover of Sanaa on Sept. 21"
> 
> Wow. Excellent work, guys but where are these details? Who are the sources? Can you give us any more information, Ms Bayoumy and Mr Ghobari, the authors of this piece, regarding this great investigation breakthrough??
> 
> Regarding the second article. What exactly is this UN Report. Can you give me more details? Who were the panel of experts? I did a search on it, and these are the sources in Google IN ORDER about the "news",
> Middle East Monitor
> Also Arabiya
> Israel National News
> Daily Star
> Reddit
> Gulf News
> 
> That's it. No other info.


Have some shame now.

@JEskandari @*Serpentine*https://defence.pk/members/jeskandari.136435/
http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/Data/articles/Art_20475/E_023_13_1081673016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

If I have the time, I'll go through each one by one.



Gasoline said:


> View attachment 240842
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/world/middleeast/seized-arms-off-yemen-raise-alarm-over-iran.html



Let me start with this one. This story from 2013 seems to be about an Iranian dhow siezed by the Yemeni government and claiming that it was full of weapons.

Now, here is an interesting part. The author of the piece is C.J Chivers. In his own website, he has mentioned this,

*Were Iranian-Made MANPADS Seized at Sea Near Yemen’s Coast?*
_
According to Yemeni officials – Yes, they were seized last Tuesday during the interdiction of a 130-foot dhow. And by these accounts, echoed in supportive statements from anonymous officials in Washington, many other arms were seized from the ship, too.

It would be helpful now to see footage from the seizure. (Did Yemen really stop and board the vessel, as described, or did the U.S. Navy vessel nearby take the lead?) And for further verification, it would be useful to have the reportedly seized weapons displayed. It would also be helpful to be provided with clear indications of the seized weapons’ provenance, including a copy the dhow’s bill of lading and photographs of distinctly identifying markings for all of the arms.

Presumably none of this should be hard to do, as such an inventory and process of identification should have preceded the news releases and background briefings today.

Why show the goods? Certainly, there is not much question that Iran has been increasingly involved in the arms trade in Africa or that Iran has interests via proxies in destabilizing Yemen. But then there is this: Yemeni and American officials have a history of collaborating on statements about their security partnership and military operations that are, to be blunt, outright false. 

Showing the seized items and the dhow’s records would help the publics of all three nations – Iran, Yemen and United States – to assess what happened last week at sea. If someone in Iran is moving MANPADS to proxies, or, for that matter, to most anyone else, that would a very serious matter. And so: Evidence, then. Let’s see the evidence.
_
*ABOUT THE PHOTOGRAPH*
_
Reportedly a Misagh-2 Man-Portable Air-Defense System, a weapon of the so-called Stinger class, and of the sort supposedly seized. From www.armyrecognition.com. NOTE: These systems are not widely distributed, and there are contradictory images out there for them. Other sources suggest they look differently than the image above. We’ll hope to settle that question. Perhaps Yemeni and American officials can help. _

Was any further proof given as even the author of the piece thought was necessary? No, of course not. All we have is a report from the news that is against the opposition in the first place with little info!



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Have some shame now.
> 
> @JEskandari @*Serpentine*
> http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/Data/articles/Art_20475/E_023_13_1081673016.pdf



Wow, I'm not even going to even waste time on this link.

I know Jordanians have such a love affair with Israel nowadays but we don't. So, I do not take any article seriously that is FROM AN ISRAELI SOURCE. How low can you get for you to bring me "proof" from an article that is written by an ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCY.

Have some freaking dignity, you sell out.

And it's so sad that a Saudi poster thanks you for posting an article by an ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCY!!! I don't know why I even waste time on people like you, who got tired of kissing Western asses and now are crawling on the floor for Israelis.

You think groups like these care about you? Go show them your love so they can give you some second hand choppers so you think you have a new best friend.

And for the Saudi poster, be a man. I know you guys hate Iranians, but your love for Israeli is shameful to even your ancestors' memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Wow, I'm not even going to even waste time on this link.
> 
> I know Jordanians have such a love affair with Israel nowadays but we don't. So, I do not take any article seriously that is FROM AN ISRAELI SOURCE. How low can you get for you to bring me "proof" from an article that is written by an ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCY.
> 
> Have some freaking dignity, you sell out.


Are you for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Are you for real?



Actually, are YOU for real. I didn't think I'd see the day where young generations of Jordanians and Saudis were so in love with Israel that they would use think thanks of Israel as their evidence!!!

GROW SOME BALLS. If you hate Iranians, fine, but stop trying to be Israeli's girlfriend!


----------



## Gasoline

Madali said:


> Let me start with this one. This story from 2013 seems to be about an Iranian dhow siezed by the Yemeni government and claiming that it was full of weapons.
> 
> Now, here is an interesting part. The author of the piece is C.J Chivers. In his own website, he has mentioned this,
> 
> *Were Iranian-Made MANPADS Seized at Sea Near Yemen’s Coast?*
> _
> According to Yemeni officials – Yes, they were seized last Tuesday during the interdiction of a 130-foot dhow. And by these accounts, echoed in supportive statements from anonymous officials in Washington, many other arms were seized from the ship, too.
> 
> It would be helpful now to see footage from the seizure. (Did Yemen really stop and board the vessel, as described, or did the U.S. Navy vessel nearby take the lead?) And for further verification, it would be useful to have the reportedly seized weapons displayed. It would also be helpful to be provided with clear indications of the seized weapons’ provenance, including a copy the dhow’s bill of lading and photographs of distinctly identifying markings for all of the arms.
> 
> Presumably none of this should be hard to do, as such an inventory and process of identification should have preceded the news releases and background briefings today.
> 
> Why show the goods? Certainly, there is not much question that Iran has been increasingly involved in the arms trade in Africa or that Iran has interests via proxies in destabilizing Yemen. But then there is this: Yemeni and American officials have a history of collaborating on statements about their security partnership and military operations that are, to be blunt, outright false.
> 
> Showing the seized items and the dhow’s records would help the publics of all three nations – Iran, Yemen and United States – to assess what happened last week at sea. If someone in Iran is moving MANPADS to proxies, or, for that matter, to most anyone else, that would a very serious matter. And so: Evidence, then. Let’s see the evidence.
> _
> *ABOUT THE PHOTOGRAPH*
> _
> Reportedly a Misagh-2 Man-Portable Air-Defense System, a weapon of the so-called Stinger class, and of the sort supposedly seized. From www.armyrecognition.com. NOTE: These systems are not widely distributed, and there are contradictory images out there for them. Other sources suggest they look differently than the image above. We’ll hope to settle that question. Perhaps Yemeni and American officials can help. _
> 
> Was any further proof given as even the author of the piece thought was necessary? No, of course not. All we have is a report from the news that is against the opposition in the first place with little info!



If that was not enough for you,I quit. And you can keep your opinion because it doesn't change the fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Gasoline said:


> If that was not enough for you,I quit. And you can keep your opinion because it doesn't change the fact.



I gave you a newer article by the author of the article you mentioned who himself doubted the allegations as serious enough! Did you read the post?? 

But, of course, true and honest communication is difficult with someone who thanks another Arab poster for posting an article from ISRAELI INTELLIGENCY think tanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Gasoline said:


> If that was not enough for you,I quit. And you can keep your opinion because it doesn't change the fact.


*
You give evidence manufactured at the zionazi factory and then you quit, bravo, bravo!*



Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> sounds like you wish you had a harem


*
And you sound like you're mighty proud of your indian and zionazi whores in your herem! You know what killed Arafat, it might kill you too!*



Gasoline said:


> Dude, you're sick. If you have something wrong, hit your banana head into a wall !


*
Sick is he who cannot survive without being sold out to the zionazis.*


----------



## Smh12344538

T-Rex said:


> *You give evidence manufactured at the zionazi factory and then you quit, bravo, bravo!*
> 
> 
> *
> And you sound like you're mighty proud of your indian and zionazi whores in your herem! You know what killed Arafat, it might kill you too!*
> 
> 
> *
> Sick is he who cannot survive without being sold out to the zionazis.*


And my qualms are why does this concern either an Iranian or Bengali, Yemen is at least a border and a sea from Iran and even more distant from Bangladesh. 
And you seem obsessed with harems, get married bro you sound like you need to let off steam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> And my qualms are why does this concern either an Iranian or Bengali, Yemen is at least a border and a sea from Iran and even more distant from Bangladesh.
> And you seem obsessed with harems, get married bro you sound like you need to let off steam.



You are a South Yemeni, right? May I ask, how can a south Yemeni support killing of his own people? You hate Iran or Houthis? No problem, but 2 days ago, in one single airstrike, 120 civilians were killed and 150 injured, majority were women and children. But it seems, for you, sects matter more than that, given your extremely sectarian attitude. Absolute majority of civilians in Yemen war were killed by Saudis, yet as a person who claims to be from south, you didn't even give a crap.

I have seen various south Yemenis who are firmly against Houthis, but also were extremely angry at Saudi barbarism. You seem to be an exception, who takes sects before innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> And my qualms are why does this concern either an Iranian or Bengali, Yemen is at least a border and a sea from Iran and even more distant from Bangladesh.
> And you seem obsessed with harems, get married bro you sound like you need to let off steam.



*What have the Houthis done to the House of Saud? Don't evade this question by asking why we are concerned about it. We are concerned because the Saudis are interfering in a sovereign state, we are concerned because our Prophet (pbuh) told us to be concerned when humanity suffers because of the lust of a few.*


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> You are a South Yemeni, right? May I ask, how can a south Yemeni support killing of his own people? You hate Iran or Houthis? No problem, but 2 days ago, in one single airstrike, 120 civilians were killed and 150 injured, majority were women and children. But it seems, for you, sects matter more than that, given your extremely sectarian attitude. Absolute majority of civilians in Yemen war were killed by Saudis, yet as a person who claims to be from south, you didn't even give a crap.
> 
> I have seen various south Yemenis who are firmly against Houthis, but also were extremely angry at Saudi barbarism. You seem to be an exception, who takes sects before innocent lives.


One single airstike killed 120 and 150 were injured? Were they all in one room? 

And of course the loss of civilian lives is never good, but you are obviously pro houthi, why do you never criticize them for for the tens of thousands of innocents they've killed in their terrorist attacks on areas which do not want them? And the saudis who committed the crimes will answer for it in this life or the next, i am against the houthis because they are killing my people out of aggression and not the saudis. This would never have happened if the tyrant ali salih (may he burn in hell for ever) was so hell bent on power that he allied with the houthis and started butchering his own people. Theyre out screaming death to america death to israel but all i see is death to yemenis who dont want the terrorists in power.



T-Rex said:


> *What have the Houthis done to the House of Saud? Don't evade this question by asking why we are concerned about it. We are concerned because the Saudis are interfering in a sovereign state, we are concerned because our Prophet (pbuh) told us to be concerned when humanity suffers because of the lust of a few.*


The issue between the saudis and the houthis is of no concern to me.
Why is it you only critcise the saudis and no one else, i find this strange.
And i promise you if the saudis didnt intervene when they did the death toll would have reached 100,000+. 
Ali Salih is scum, he must suffer for all he did and all those who support him deserve what they get.
When Ali Salih goes the houthis will go back to none existence inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> The issue between the saudis and the houthis is of no concern to me.
> Why is it you only critcise the saudis and no one else, i find this strange.
> And i promise you if the saudis didnt intervene when they did the death toll would have reached 100,000+.
> Ali Salih is scum, he must suffer for all he did and all those who support him deservce what they get.
> When Ali Salih goes the houthis will go back to none existence inshallah.


*
So, in order to save the so-called '100,000+' of yours, the Saudis are bombing women and children in Aden, right? In 2002, in the same manner, bush and blair saved millions of people from Saddam's hydrogen bombs, we haven't forgotten that. *


----------



## Serpentine

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> One single airstike killed 120 and 150 were injured? Were they all in one room?


Now making fun of death of your own people?
At least 120 killed as Saudi-led airstrikes target Yemeni residential area | Fox News

Saudi-led airstrikes kill 120; deadliest in Yemen conflict - Yahoo News



Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> And of course the loss of civilian lives is never good, but you are obviously pro houthi, why do you never criticize them for for the tens of thousands of innocents they've killed in their terrorist attacks on areas which do not want them? And the saudis who committed the crimes will answer for it in this life or the next, i am against the houthis because they are killing my people out of aggression and not the saudis. This would never have happened if the tyrant ali salih (may he burn in hell for ever) was so hell bent on power that he allied with the houthis and started butchering his own people. Theyre out screaming death to america death to israel but all i see is death to yemenis who dont want the terrorists in power.



Tens of thousands were killed? Are you sure it is not millions? Get real, this is not Twitter where some fanboys will believe lies like that.

Yes I also criticize Houthis, I think their operation in the south was a mistake (although I supported it at first), it is obvious that people in the south do not want to be even a part of Yemen. When I read opinions of southerners, they mostly think of separation from Yemen, they don't have any affiliation or desire for neither the Saudis nor Houthis. Houthis have massive support in northern Yemen and Sann'a and other areas, but not in southern Yemen, obviously.

But make no mistake, number of people killed by Saudis is much much larger than those of Houthis. They are saints compared to Saudis.

It is also a shame that as a Yemeni, you don't know yet that in this country, tribes matter more than religion and sects, that's why many Sunni tribes in the north also joined them, same as various tribes in central Yemen and even some in the south. Yemenis don't care about sects, they have lived with each other for thousands of years. But as expected, Saudis are spreading their typical cancer: making it a religious war, giving free hand to Al-Qaeda and ISIS nutjobs, that's their expertise.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Serpentine said:


> Now making fun of death of your own people?
> At least 120 killed as Saudi-led airstrikes target Yemeni residential area | Fox News
> 
> Saudi-led airstrikes kill 120; deadliest in Yemen conflict - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands were killed? Are you sure it is not millions? Get real, this is not Twitter where some fanboys will believe lies like that.
> 
> Yes I also criticize Houthis, I think their operation in the south was a mistake (although I supported it at first), it is obvious that people in the south do not want to be even a part of Yemen. When I read opinions of southerners, they mostly think of separation from Yemen, they don't have any affiliation or desire for neither the Saudis nor Houthis. Houthis have massive support in northern Yemen and Sann'a and other areas, but not in southern Yemen, obviously.
> 
> But make no mistake, number of people killed by Saudis is much much larger than those of Houthis. They are saints compared to Saudis.
> 
> It is also a shame that as a Yemeni, you don't know yet that in this country, tribes matter more than religion and sects, that's why many Sunni tribes in the north also joined them, same as various tribes in central Yemen and even some in the south. Yemenis don't care about sects, they have lived with each other for thousands of years. But as expected, Saudis are spreading their typical cancer: making it a religious war, giving free hand to Al-Qaeda and ISIS nutjobs, that's their expertise.


bla bla fart bla that is the sound you make.
how about Syria those 300,000 dead are what and more than halve of population as refugees are what and you come here crying for 3000 huthi Iranian stooges dead 
have a shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

KTOOOOM said:


> bla bla fart bla that is the sound you make.
> how about Syria those 300,000 dead are what and more than halve of population as refugees are what and you come here crying for 3000 huthi Iranian stooges dead
> have a shame


Oh no thats impossible, remember the houthis, Assad, hezbollah etc.. are killing hundreds of thousands of innocents because theyre saving us from Israel and america. How can we be so silly, iran only wants to save the middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

KTOOOOM said:


> bla bla fart bla that is the sound you make.
> how about Syria those 300,000 dead are what and more than halve of population as refugees are what and you come here crying for 3000 huthi Iranian stooges dead
> have a shame



Thanks to nutjobs you sent to Syria, just like you sent the cancer to Iraq and Afghanistan.

300,000 is total number of casualties in Syria, majority of them armed persons from SAA and opposing sides.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Thanks to nutjobs you sent to Syria, just like you sent the cancer to Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> 300,000 is total number of casualties in Syria, majority of them armed persons from SAA and opposing sides.


I don't like it when people ignore me:

http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/Data/articles/Art_20475/E_023_13_1081673016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alarabi

*NA:* Abdul Kareem Alhuthi who is the brother of Abdulmalik Alhuthi after he got caught by rebels today...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KTOOOOM

Serpentine said:


> Thanks to nutjobs you sent to Syria, just like you sent the cancer to Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> 300,000 is total number of casualties in Syria, majority of them armed persons from SAA and opposing sides.


1- there are no Saudi military personal in Syria on the other hand there are Iranian military personal.
2- there are no Saudi military personal in Iraq on the other hand there are Iranian military personal.
3- there are no Saudi military personal in Afghanistan on the other hand there are Iranian militia.
your are saying all 300.000 are armed persons even children and women and old people.
again have a shame your actions will be written in history in destroying any country you set foot in it. Syria .Iraq. Lebanon and their people will never forget what you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

KTOOOOM said:


> 1- there are no Saudi military personal in Syria on the other hand there are Iranian military personal.
> 2- there are no Saudi military personal in Iraq on the other hand there are Iranian military personal.
> 3- there are no Saudi military personal in Afghanistan on the other hand there are Iranian militia.



No, there are no 'military' personnel anywhere, there are some advisers and all of them have permission from respective governments. We haven't invaded any country unlike Saudis.



KTOOOOM said:


> again have a shame your actions will be written in history in destroying any country you set foot in it. Syria .Iraq. Lebanon and their people will never forget what you did.


As a Saudi, I suggest you don't talk about 'shame'. What you have done in ME, creating a virus that is spreading fast, we can never come close to that.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't like it when people ignore me:
> 
> http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/Data/articles/Art_20475/E_023_13_1081673016.pdf



Great, a report by Israelis about Iran, it can't get any better.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

KTOOOOM said:


> ...
> 
> Syria .Iraq. Lebanon and *their people will never forget what you did.*




Good ! I hope all my heart but unfortunately most people are populist sheep  and they have short memories. Remember their great admiration for Hezbullah in 2006, all these fools (95 % of Arabs), it was their wonderful heros.



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Great, a report by Israelis about Iran, it can't get any better.


I don't know what the hell you guys ate in your childhood, but this is really paranormal. I mean you rejected all sources regardless of their popularity, credibility or origins and rejected common sense, logic, facts and info and now even rejecting the freaking pictures which you have been asking for in four months. Forget about the source and look at the pictures.

You know what. Here are the pictures of the seized arms from Jihan 1 from a Yemeni original source:

*Here you go honey:*

@*Serpentine*
http://www.albidapress.net/press/news_view_25818.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> No, there are no 'military' personnel anywhere, there are some advisers and all of them have permission from respective governments. We haven't invaded any country unlike Saudis..


Wait, so Hadi and his government are illegitimate but Assad is?
This keeps getting better and better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't like it when people ignore me:
> 
> http://www.terrorism-info.org.il/Data/articles/Art_20475/E_023_13_1081673016.pdf



You are the most pathetic, shameless, unmanly poster here. You keep posting links from ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES and your Saudi brothers love it.

At least if you want to post crap, doit from some biased anti-iranian ARAB source. It would be less shameful than posting from ISRAELI INTELLIGENE AGENCIES!


----------



## Hindustani78

Senior Houthi commander captured in Yemen - The Hindu
Updated: July 26, 2015 12:38 IST
A senior commander of Yemen's Houthi militia has been captured by southern secessionist forces allied to a Saudi-led coalition, the Southern Resistance movement said on its official Twitter account.

The message said without elaborating the militia captured Houthi military commander Abdul-Khaliq al-Houthi on Saturday.

Yemenis said Abdul-Khaliq al-Houthi, a brother of Houthi leader Abdul-Malek al-Houthi, played an important role in the militia's capture of the capital Sana’a in September.

He was one of several Yemenis blacklisted by the U.N. Security Council in November 2014 for allegedly threatening Yemen's peace and stability and obstructing political reform efforts.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> You are the most pathetic, shameless, unmanly poster here. You keep posting links from ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES and your Saudi brothers love it.
> 
> At least if you want to post crap, doit from some biased anti-iranian ARAB source. It would be less shameful than posting from ISRAELI INTELLIGENE AGENCIES!


Dumbo... Don't like that link? here is a Yemeni source with the pictures...
http://www.albidapress.net/press/news_view_25818.html

Got it dumbo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Dumbo... Don't like that link? here is a Yemeni source with the pictures...
> http://www.albidapress.net/press/news_view_25818.html
> 
> Got it dumbo?



I took your first two links seriously and tried to respond logically and fairly, but then you twice post a link from an Israeli intelligence agency. This is not about me "liking" the link or not. This is about your level of political discussion and maturity. If you cant understand, while posting a link, why it is relevant or not, then one cant take your discourse seriously.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> I took your first two links seriously and tried to respond logically and fairly, but then you twice post a link from an Israeli intelligence agency. This is not about me "liking" the link or not. This is about your level of political discussion and maturity. If you cant understand, while posting a link, why it is relevant or not, then one cant take your discourse seriously.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> I took your first two links seriously and tried to respond logically and fairly, but then you twice post a link from an Israeli intelligence agency. This is not about me "liking" the link or not. This is about your level of political discussion and maturity. If you cant understand, while posting a link, why it is relevant or not, then one cant take your discourse seriously.


are you here on this same planet
you said you can't accept the link cause it was biased anti Iranian source .now you come up with another excuse
wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Iranians have been strongly denying any arms supplies to Huthies. They did that to hide their ultimate humiliation in Yemen where Iran was cut out from it's Huthi brothers and prevented from giving them any supplies, all was done by Saudi Arabia.

These are just some of the seized arms supplies coming from Iran to Huthies in Yemen:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Emarati BMP-3M in Aden:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> are you here on this same planet
> you said you can't accept the link cause it was biased anti Iranian source .now you come up with another excuse
> wtf



IN WHAT LOGICAL DISCUSSION is a report, hosted on the Israeli domain name, written by an organization that is an ISRAELI INTELLIGENCE AGENCY to be taken seriously!!

It's not even an Israeli website or a newspaper or even a blog by some crazy Zionist,* but it is an actual organization, funded and linked very closely to the Israeli government & their intelligence department!* You guys must be frothing at the mouth mad at Iran to even post such a source without even understanding why such a source is garbage!

This makes me see that you guys are not interested in the truth at all. You guys have been told by your leaders to hate Iran, and if a media says Iran is doing something Evil somewhere, you will believe it, and won't care about the proof. 

The level of self-delusion of some people is astounding.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You are a South Yemeni, right? May I ask, how can a south Yemeni support killing of his own people? You hate Iran or Houthis? No problem, but 2 days ago, in one single airstrike, 120 civilians were killed and 150 injured, majority were women and children. But it seems, for you, sects matter more than that, given your extremely sectarian attitude. Absolute majority of civilians in Yemen war were killed by Saudis, yet as a person who claims to be from south, you didn't even give a crap.
> 
> I have seen various south Yemenis who are firmly against Houthis, but also were extremely angry at Saudi barbarism. You seem to be an exception, who takes sects before innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



How many times did I say? These useless cartoons are only of use for terrorists and those who have given terrorists the ideology to kill and terrorize people. You know exactly who I'm talking about. 

Btw, I think this pic exactly applies to you and your likes, don't you think? given your crocodile tears on Syria and support for Saudi terror campaign in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> How many times did I say? These useless cartoons are only of use for terrorists and those who have given terrorists the ideology to kill and terrorize people. You know exactly who I'm talking about.
> 
> Btw, I think this pic exactly applies to you and your likes, don't you think? given your crocodile tears on Syria and support for Saudi terror campaign in Yemen.


I understand your anger and frustration over your brothers' recent setbacks in Yemen and Syria, but this doesn't change the facts there is an invented minor ideology, and the patronage country of this ideology , again, officially and internationally is an outcast terror state. And the most important thing here is that when I talk to you I actually talk to your posts and thoughts not you personally, so there is no need to get upset and try to tease as that will not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I understand your anger and frustration over your brothers' recent setbacks in Yemen and Syria, but this doesn't change the facts there is an invented minor ideology, and the patronage country of this ideology , again, officially and internationally is an outcast terror state. And the most important thing here is that when I talk to you I actually talk to your posts and thoughts not you personally, so there is no need to get upset and try to tease as that will not work.



If you find one single reason for me to be angry, you are very lucky. But you won't. I follow Syria, Iraq and Yemen situations very closely, and also other countries. There are always advances and setbacks, but I don't get emotional over advances or angry in setbacks, absolutely not. I am not teasing you, merely saying the truth.

About terror state and ideology, I don't give a crap about U.S or EU list of terror states, I believe in what I am seeing with my own eyes. Take a look at Iraq, Syria, Yemen, and see the religion/sect and nationality of terrorists and suicide bombers. Are they Iranian? Hell no. Are they mostly Arabs? Hell yes. Are they inspired by the virus coming out of Najd? Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> If you find one single reason for me to be angry, you are very lucky. But you won't. I follow Syria, Iraq and Yemen situations very closely, and also other countries. There are always advances and setbacks, but I don't get emotional over advances or angry in setbacks, absolutely not. I am not teasing you, merely saying the truth.
> 
> About terror state and ideology, I don't give a crap about U.S or EU list of terror states, I believe in what I am seeing with my own eyes. Take a look at Iraq, Syria, Yemen, and see the religion/sect and nationality of terrorists and suicide bombers. Are they Iranian? Hell no. Are they mostly Arabs? Hell yes. Are they inspired by the virus coming out of Najd? Indeed.


Hmmm, so your definition of terrorism is a Sunni who kills others? It seems your sectarianism and hatred blinded your eyes from seeing the truth. The truth is that Shiite in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq and Yemen committed much more ugly crimes toward much more innocent victims in four years than Qaeda and ISIS have committed since their creation. The truth is that ISIS and Qaeda main victims and targets have always been Sunni countries and Sunni people while they have never ever targeted Iran. The truth is that the vast majority of Sunni Muslims have always condemned these two groups while the vast majority of Shiite insolently support and commend Shiite terror groups.

Look around, wherever there is Saudi influence, there are prosperity and development, for example GCC, Jordan, Morocco...etc while wherever there is Iranian or Shiite influence there are destruction and bloodshed for example Yemen, Syria, Lebanon, and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Osmanovic

Iran's position in the middle east is being severely threatened: Saudi intervention in Bahrain, Saudi intervention in Yemen, Turkish buffer zone in Syria, Mr. Assad's lack of manpower. 

I don't believe that Saudi Arabia and Turkey will get trapped in the Vietnam's that are Syria and Yemen rather they will continue using proxies and no fly zones to further their strategic goals. Theses countries know full well that those are traps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Emarati BMP-3M in Aden:*




used by UAE itself or provided as military aid?


----------



## Madali

Osmanovic said:


> Iran's position in the middle east is being severely threatened: Saudi intervention in Bahrain, Saudi intervention in Yemen, Turkish buffer zone in Syria, Mr. Assad's lack of manpower.
> 
> I don't believe that Saudi Arabia and Turkey will get trapped in the Vietnam's that are Syria and Yemen rather they will continue using proxies and no fly zones to further their strategic goals. Theses countries know full well that those are traps.



You claim that Iran's position is being *severely threatened*. This would happen if we had something that we are losing. You mention two examples firstly. Bahrain & Yemen. Neither of these two countries were our close allies or under our sphere of influence for Saudi's intervention to threaten our position. 

Syria is a different example, but I doubt that Turkish's buffer zone is going to hurt Iran's position, because it is mainly effecting the territories that are currently not under the Syrian governments control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Huthies need to surrender, sooner better than later as they are obviosly going to lose and nobody can help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

LMAO...........This conflict is still ongoing??  I almost forgot about it, since the media hardly talks about it at all these days. lol Everybody has already moved to another more interesting/up to date conflict/issue in the middle east like Iran nuclear deal and Turkey intervention in Syria/Iraq. KSA and Iran can continue fighting their proxy war in Yemen now peacefully.


----------



## raptor22

mike2000 is back said:


> LMAO...........This conflict is still ongoing??  I almost forgot about it, since the media hardly talks about it at all these days. lol Everybody has already moved to another more interesting/up to date conflict/issue in the middle east like Iran nuclear deal and Turkey intervention in Syria/Iraq. KSA and Iran can continue fighting their proxy war in Yemen now peacefully.



As it seems it's gonna take several years ...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> As it seems it's gonna take several years ...


Nope...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Azeri440 said:


> used by UAE itself or provided as military aid?


Of course they are with Emarati crews:






I adore this IFV...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

13 million slaps to Iran

* 13 million people in Yemen struggling to find enough to eat, Oxfam says *
Charity reports 6.5 million people on brink of starvation with medicines scarce and disease a growing threat, as five-day ceasefire shows signs of collapsing




A Yemeni child pulls two jerry cans filled with water past destroyed houses in Sana’a. Photograph: Yahya Arhab/EPA
* Guardian Global development is supported by: *
Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation

Clár Ní Chonghaile

Tuesday 28 July 2015 07.00 BST


*Since March, nearly 25,000 people a day have slipped into hunger in Yemen, and every second person – or nearly 13 million people – is now struggling to find enough to eat,* according to Oxfam.

Conflict, air strikes and a naval blockade have killed thousands in the country, and reduced people to begging and polishing shoes in rubble-filled cities where water, food and medicines are scarce and disease is a growing threat, aid workers say.

New details of the depth of the humanitarian crisis were released after the Saudi-led coalition, which is fighting Shia Houthi rebels, announced a five-day ceasefire, which started on 26 July, to allow in relief.

*Aid worker in Yemen: 'We fear for our lives every day'*

But already by 27 July, the ceasefire seemed in danger of collapsing. Reuters quoted residents and Saudi media as saying Iranian-backed Houthi militia had continued fighting across the country. Two previous humanitarian pauses have failed to take hold fully.

*Oxfam said on 28 July that 6.5 million people are on the brink of starvation. This marks an increase of 2.3 million since March when the Saudi-led coalition, which has the backing of the US and UK, started air strikes and a de facto naval blockade of the country’s ports.*

Over the past four months, Yemeni civilians have paid a horrendous price with nearly 1,700 people killed and more than 3,800 injured. On 24 July, at least 120 people were killed when air strikes hit a residential area in the town of Mokha on the Red Sea coast.

The UN children’s agency says at least 365 children have been killed since late March, and regional director Peter Salama said the conflict had compounded the misery of children living in the poorest country in the region, with millions also facing increased risk of contracting diseases like measles, malaria, diarrhoea and pneumonia.

“As tragic as the deaths and injuries among children are, the indirect impact of the violence may result in far more deaths among children in the long term, and could affect an entire generation,” Salama said on Sunday after a three-day visit to Yemen.





*Yemen's humanitarian crisis leaves a million people in dire straits – in pictures*

Oxfam said that since March, only 20% of domestic food needs had entered Yemen, and an extra 650,000 children and pregnant and breastfeeding mothers have become malnourished, bringing the total number to 1.5 million. Yemen usually imports around 90% of its food needs, and even before the fighting escalated, it had one of the highest malnutrition rates in the world.

Interviews with displaced families in Sana’a found that 60% of those questioned said that they cope with the lack of food and cash by begging, polishing shoes and hoping for charity, Oxfam said.

“Since the start of the conflict, every day that goes by without a ceasefire and full resumption of imports sees nearly 25,000 additional people going hungry in Yemen,” said Philippe Clerc, Oxfam’s country director.

“The US, UK and Iran should use their influence over warring parties to bring about an end to the conflict. Should the world continue to turn a blind eye to the suffering of over 21 million people in need of humanitarian assistance, it is tantamount to complicity in their suffering,” he said.

Houthi rebels seized the capital, Sana’a, in September and pushed south and east in March and April. In early July, the UN declared Yemen a level-3 humanitarian emergency, the highest on its scale, warning that nearly half the country’s regions were facing a food crisis.

Jonathan Bartolozzi, director of programmes for Mercy Corps, said it would take decades to rebuild after this “tragic” destruction.




 Facebook   Twitter   Pinterest 
An elderly woman leaves a charity food assistance centre after receiving her ration in Yemen’s capital, Sana’a. Photograph: Khaled Abdullah/Reuters
“Certainly the physical growth and development that was done before has been destroyed, and that will take years, if not decades, to rebuild. Certain parts of the country have been decimated – cities, bridges, infrastructure,” said Bartolozzi.

He saw some hope in the enduring spirit of volunteerism among youths who had participated in Mercy Corps’ projects, but warned the trauma meant many people would need psychosocial support.

“To think that this has gone on for not one month, not two months, not three months, we are at four months now. What does that mean for a person?” said Bartolozzi.

The UN has appealed for $1.6bn for Yemen but so far it has received only 15% of the funds. Bartolozzi said the declaration of a level-3 emergency had galvanised some donors, and said the arrival of a World Food Programme (WFP) ship in Aden last week was a positive development.

WFP said the ship – the first one chartered by WFP to berth at the port since March – carried 3,000 metric tons of food, enough to feed 180,000 people for one month. More WFP-chartered ships are on standby near Aden.

Mercy Corps has started cleaning campaigns to try to combat and prevent dengue, cholera and other diseases in cities. It is also delivering food baskets to displaced people and others, reaching more than 30,000 people this month. Bartolozzi stressed that development work must restart as soon as possible to deal with chronic underlying problems.

“We cannot simply be making sure that everyone has food on the table today and that it is flowing into the country, but we need to be making sure that the farmers are planting and are cultivating their crops,” he said. The harvest in September will give an idea of how badly production has been affected by the conflict, and especially by the scarcity of water in one of the world’s driest countries.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Malnourished "Iranian" baby in Sanaa hospital.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Malnourished "Iranian" baby in Sanaa hospital.


That child is in Sanaa which is under Huthis control who steal international humanitarian aids to sustain their fighting Yemenite people. Yemen had been in crisis before the Decisive Storm operation, thanx to Iran and it's stooges.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, let's go back to Iranians' comments.

- They said the Arab coalition are too scared and incompetent to set a foot in Yemen, yet, they launched an operation dubbed Golden Arrow and captured and controlled Aden in two days with minimum losses.

- They challenged us to prove Iranian armament of Huthis and we did that with pictures many sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That child is in Sanaa which is under Huthis control who steal international humanitarian aids to sustain their fighting Yemenite people. Yemen had been in crisis before the Decisive Storm operation, thanx to Iran and it's stooges.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay, let's go back to Iranians' comments.
> 
> - They said the Arab coalition are too scared and incompetent to set a foot in Yemen, yet, they launched an operation dubbed Golden Arrow and captured and controlled Aden in two days with minimum losses.
> 
> - They challenged us to prove Iranian armament of Huthis and we did that with pictures many sources.


Yeah with pictures from 2 years ago and Intrestingly if you search the name of the ship you later see claims from yemen government that the arms were for sumali not yemen and then alot of reports who doubted the initial reports.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Yeah with pictures from 2 years ago and Intrestingly if you search the name of the ship you later see claims from yemen government that the arms were for sumali not yemen and then alot of reports who doubted the initial reports.


And now you claim it was heading to Somalia?  For what? To arm Qaeda?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And now you claim it was heading to Somalia?  For what? To arm Qaeda?


Search the name of the ship and you see thise claims from some of your friends in the first page of google. 


By the way as far as I'm concerned what you guys managed to show from iranian help to houthis are some tuna fish can your mercenaries confiscated from yemenis.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JEskandari said:


> Search the name of the ship and you see thise claims from some of your friends in the first page of google.
> By the way as far as I'm concerned what you guys managed to show from iranian help to houthis are some tuna fish can your mercenaries confiscated from yemenis.


What we proved is that Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was stepped up after 2011 and this captured ship was just one among many ships and jets transforming arms to Huthies. You Iranians asked for just one picture of any captured arms in Yemen and we did with several pictures.

*Emarati Leclerc MBT in Aden...* 












Huthis are so screwed..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> - They challenged us to prove Iranian armament of Huthis and we did that with pictures many sources.



Lets not forget that you used a source form an Intelligence Agency from Israel and you thought that was unbiased/


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What we proved is that Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was stepped up after 2011 and this captured ship was just one among many ships and jets transforming arms to Huthies. You Iranians asked for just one picture of any captured arms in Yemen and we did with several pictures.
> 
> *Emarati Leclerc MBT in Aden...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huthis are so screwed..




Tanks would not be effective in the mountainous North Yemen starting in Taiz which was the capital of North Yemen. There they would be vulnerable to Kornet ambushes.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Lets not forget that you used a source form an Intelligence Agency from Israel and you thought that was unbiased/


Is this how Iranians play smart?  The problem here is that you have no clue how much you're embarrassing yourself here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## الأعرابي

Madali said:


> Lets not forget that you used a source form an Intelligence Agency from Israel and you thought that was unbiased/





JEskandari said:


> Search the name of the ship and you see thise claims from some of your friends in the first page of google.
> 
> 
> By the way as far as I'm concerned what you guys managed to show from iranian help to houthis are some tuna fish can your mercenaries confiscated from yemenis.



You're denying the undeniable, just let it go, everyone knows you're arming terrorist proxies all over region, no point for your pointless arguing!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gasoline

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What we proved is that Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was stepped up after 2011 and this captured ship was just one among many ships and jets transforming arms to Huthies. You Iranians asked for just one picture of any captured arms in Yemen and we did with several pictures.
> 
> *Emarati Leclerc MBT in Aden...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huthis are so screwed..




**
*
*
@United

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Is this how Iranians play smart?  The problem here is that you have no clue how much you're embarrassing yourself here.



To me, what's embarrassing for me is to have discussions with some Jordanian who uses ISRAELI INTELLIGENCY reports as "evidence" and thinks its unbiased.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What we proved is that Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was stepped up after 2011 and this captured ship was just one among many ships and jets transforming arms to Huthies. You Iranians asked for just one picture of any captured arms in Yemen and we did with several pictures.
> 
> *Emarati Leclerc MBT in Aden...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huthis are so screwed..


What iranian weapon you captured from houthis ? Please dont post some more pictures of itanian tuna fish cans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What we proved is that Iran has been arming Huthies for more than a decade and this armament was stepped up after 2011 and this captured ship was just one among many ships and jets transforming arms to Huthies. You Iranians asked for just one picture of any captured arms in Yemen and we did with several pictures.
> 
> *Emarati Leclerc MBT in Aden...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huthis are so screwed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


>




Let's put them to the test in Taiz. Taiz is a Zaidi stronghold and the former capital of the Kingdom of North Yemen. Taiz is no Aden. Kornets are 152 mm tandem HEAT monsters 1 hit 1 kill against any tank in the world.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> Let's put them to the test in Taiz. Taiz is a Zaidi stronghold and the former capital of the Kingdom of North Yemen. Taiz is no Aden. Kornets are 1 hit 1 kill against any tank in the world.


The coalition are not looking for one or two governerates but rather all Yemen including Sadaa.


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The coalition are not looking for one or two governerates but rather all Yemen including Sadaa.




That would be next to impossible because southerners have no public support in North Yemen. Houthis never dared to attack Aden until Qaeda exploded a big bomb in Sanaa. Heck, even Hitler only annexed two places, one is Sudetenland and the other is Austria, because these two places are ethnic German.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> That would be next to impossible because southerners have no public support in North Yemen. Houthis never dared to attack Aden until Qaeda exploded a big bomb in Sanaa. Heck, even Hitler only annexed two places, one is Sudetenland and the other is Austria, because these two places are ethnic German.


We will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We will see.




Besides, if southerners ever try to take Taiz, Iraq would get involved and start shipping additional Kornets to Hodeidah arming the Northern Resistance. Saudi Arabia would never dare attack an Iraqi cargo ship and risk a war with Sadr's Mahdi Army.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> Besides, if southerners ever try to take Taiz, Iraq would get involved and start shipping additional Kornets to Hodeidah arming the Northern Resistance. Saudi Arabia would never dare attack an Iraqi cargo ship and risk a war with Sadr's Mahdi Army.


Of course..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azeri440




----------



## United

Gasoline said:


> *
> 
> *
> @United

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## power of steel

United said:


>




Little Green Men? Hopefully not. What happened to Saddam in the first Gulf war is a stark warning. The US will never allow Arabs to unite, which would threaten western power and interests. The US's interests is to embolden Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon against Saudi Arabia and UAE, sell arms to both sides and reap huge profits. This is why the US will never allow Saudi Arabia and UAE to install Hadi back in power in Sanaa. Maybe in Aden, but definitely not in the Zaidi North Yemen. The US's interests is to split Yemen, and make North Yemenis and South Yemenis resent each other. This way the US would sell arms to both sides and reap huge profits.

The US has already succeeded in pitting Turkey and Egypt against each other, in pitting Ukraine and Russia against each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> Little Green Men? Hopefully not. What happened to Saddam in the first Gulf war is a stark warning. The US will never allow Arabs to unite, which would threaten western power and interests. The US's interests is to embolden Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon against Saudi Arabia and UAE, sell arms to both sides and reap huge profits. This is why the US will never allow Saudi Arabia and UAE to install Hadi back in power in Sanaa. Maybe in Aden, but definitely not in the Zaidi North Yemen. The US's interests is to split Yemen, and make North Yemenis and South Yemenis resent each other. This way the US would sell arms to both sides and reap huge profits.
> 
> The US has already succeeded in pitting Turkey and Egypt against each other, in pitting Ukraine and Russia against each other.


Honey, just a piece of advice. Many members here were saying the exact stuff as yours especially about Yemen, and their posts were extremely arrogant, and our responses were almost the same as you got, but ASA the Decisive Storm started with all the Huthies and Iranians setbacks, the same members left this forum out of embarrassment, don't be like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Honey, just a piece of advice. Many members here were saying the exact stuff as yours especially about Yemen, and their posts were extremely arrogant, and our responses were almost the same as you got, but ASA the Decisive Storm started with all the Huthies and Iranians setbacks, the same members left this forum out of embarrassment, don't be like them.




So far everything is going according to plan of the yanks. Splitting Yemen. If southerners try to take over North Yemen, you can be sure Americans would not approve of that and bomb.

Yanks never wanted to have one Yemen. Only because Communism collapsed in 1990 did North Yemen conquer South Yemen the same way West Germany conquered East Germany.

Anyone happen to know where this is? Not Houthis themselves but tribes allied with Houthis. My guess is near Taiz.
















Houthis in Taiz






Saudi base under attack yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

power of steel said:


> So far everything is going according to plan of the yanks. Splitting Yemen. If southerners try to take over North Yemen, you can be sure Americans would not approve of that and bomb.
> 
> Yanks never wanted to have one Yemen. Only because Communism collapsed in 1990 did North Yemen conquer South Yemen the same way West Germany conquered East Germany.
> 
> Anyone happen to know where this is? Not Houthis themselves but tribes allied with Houthis. My guess is near Taiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis in Taiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi base under attack yesterday



Though we already lost interest in this silly war over here. May i ask who is 'winning' the war? Lol


----------



## power of steel

mike2000 is back said:


> Though we already lost interest in this silly war over here. May i ask who is 'winning' the war? Lol




Who is winning? Neither is winning. North is north. South is south. Neither can conquer the other.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> So far everything is going according to plan of the yanks. Splitting Yemen. If southerners try to take over North Yemen, you can be sure Americans would not approve of that and bomb.
> 
> Yanks never wanted to have one Yemen. Only because Communism collapsed in 1990 did North Yemen conquer South Yemen the same way West Germany conquered East Germany.
> 
> Anyone happen to know where this is? Not Houthis themselves but tribes allied with Houthis. My guess is near Taiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis in Taiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi base under attack yesterday


All I see is some people blabbering and an art attack on a border post...


----------



## C130

samv said:


>




what's the point of adding "muslim" isn't 99.9% of the population Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> Who is winning? Neither is winning. North is north. South is south. Neither can conquer the other.


Yeah, you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> All I see is some people blabbering and an art attack on a border post...




It was a fairly big base. Lots of arms inside. If Houthis capture the base, they capture lots of arms. Syrian rebels captured lots of arms this way. Saudi soldiers in southwest Saudi Arabia are mainly Zaidis. They do not wish to fight North Yemen so their fighting spirit is low and their morale is low.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

power of steel said:


> It was a fairly big base. Lots of arms inside. If Houthis capture the base, they capture lots of arms. Syrian rebels captured lots of arms this way. Saudi soldiers in southwest Saudi Arabia are mainly Zaidis. They do not wish to fight North Yemen so their fighting spirit is low and their morale is low.


Lol, "lots of arms", "big base", and "capture"? You are one deluded guy..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## power of steel

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Lol, "lots of arms", "big base", and "capture"? You are one deluded guy..




big base lots of arms

BTW Houthis captured G36 and some sort of sniper rifle from Saudi troops. Can anyone ID what it is?


----------



## mike2000 is back

C130 said:


> what's the point of adding "muslim" isn't 99.9% of the population Muslim?



Maybe they want to frame it as if its non muslims oppressing/killing muslims. Lool
notice how @power of steel is already saying its takfir U.S thats behind this conflict and killing /dividing muslims and forcing KSA to intervene. No matter what happens they will always blame your country and the evil west for everything that is wrong with them 



power of steel said:


> big base lots of arms
> 
> BTW Houthis captured G36 and some sort of sniper rifle from Saudi troops. Can anyone ID what it is?



Thats one big gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

power of steel said:


> big base lots of arms
> 
> BTW Houthis captured G36 and some sort of sniper rifle from Saudi troops. Can anyone ID what it is?



PGW LRT-3 .50 BMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

AGRAB 120mm Super Rapid Advanced Mortar System *Made in UAE* ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azeri440

United said:


> AGRAB 120mm Super Rapid Advanced Mortar System *Made in UAE* ..............
> View attachment 243484



to be more specific , the vehicle is made in UAE and the SRAMS is from BAE

The BAE Systems RG-31 Agrab 120mm 4x4 mortar carrier vehicle to be produced in UAE 2609133 | September 2013 defense industry military news UK | Military army defense industry news year 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Azeri440 said:


> to be more specific , the vehicle is made in UAE and the SRAMS is from BAE
> 
> The BAE Systems RG-31 Agrab 120mm 4x4 mortar carrier vehicle to be produced in UAE 2609133 | September 2013 defense industry military news UK | Military army defense industry news year 2013




ur link says (2013)


> “Emirati engineers have been fully involved and running the programme from the start and are dealing not only with the platform vehicles but also all the other systems that would be included in them,” she said.




2015:- These are being produced at IGG facilities in UAE (100%)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

A cry from the heart in Yemen: &apos;We are a nation of bereaved&apos; - LA Times

*A cry from the heart in Yemen: 'We are a nation of bereaved'*

In the last four months of devastating war in my country, and in my years as a journalist before this conflict began, I have seen and written about many terrible things. But nothing prepared me for this.

On July 24, my uncle, my aunt and their five children – the oldest of them 16 and the youngest 5 – died in a barrage of airstrikes in the port city of Makha, in Taiz province, a bombardment that killed some 80 people in all. My aunt was six months pregnant with what would have been their sixth child.

All over Yemen there are people like me, who have suffered the loss of a loved one – or of a whole family dear to them. The air war that began on March 26, when a Saudi-led military coalition commenced its offensive against Shiite Muslim Houthi rebels and their allies, has killed more than 3,000 people, by the estimates of international groups. Many believe the real figure is much higher.

So we are a nation of bereaved, trying to make sense of our overpowering grief.

Quite often, I interview people who tell me about the losses they have suffered. It has sometimes surprised me that people are so willing – eager, even – to talk about their dead relatives. Now I understand their need to speak about these things.

I want to tell everyone about my uncle, Sadiq Qadasi, who was also my great friend. He was 49 years old. His wife, Intithar Qaid, was 37. Their children were Mohammed, Ahmed, Abdullah, Asma'a and Nusaibah.

My other uncle, Mohammed, begged the doctors for a different outcome, even when he knew they all were dead. He asked them: Can you at least save the unborn baby?

“May God bless my brother,” he told me on the phone, in tears. “Now he has died with nobody to carry his name.”

I have sometimes told people who lost someone close to them to be strong, to accept what fate has dealt them. But I find I cannot do this. - Zaid Al-Alayaa
I could not go to the funeral. I knew what the bodies would look like. For months, our media have been full of scenes of carnage – bloodshed and scattered, mutilated body parts. How ugly is war! I hope that when it ends, our humanity does not end with it.

I am used to writing about events and describing them as best I can. But when it comes to this, the words are slipping from my brain. I cannot express what is in my heart.

Families here in Yemen are large but very close-knit. Everyone in mine was shattered by this news, especially my mother, facing the death of her brother. My particular role to play in this tragedy was that I was the first in my family to know of their deaths.

When I learned of the air raids that struck the area where they lived, I tried to call my uncle, but his phone was off. Later, I called my sources at the Red Cross, after a rescue team had arrived. I gave them my uncle’s name, and in an hour they told me that he and his family were among the dead.

I did not know what to do or whom to tell. I waited in tears until my other uncle reached the area. He undertook the task of informing everyone else in the family.

Every day my Uncle Sadiq either called me or sent me text messages telling me to take care of myself, because he knew my work takes me into harm’s way. “Stay away from clashes, from military sites,” he said. “There is nothing worth dying for, but so many things that are worth living for.”

He also said often: “Take care of your family.”

I have sometimes told people who lost someone close to them to be strong, to accept what fate has dealt them. But I find I cannot do this. When I received this news, I wept for hours. My strength and courage evaporated. I understood what it means to lose those who were beloved in the blink of an eye.

On my phone, I have text messages from my dead uncle that I read every day. I listen to the cassettes of songs that he gave me. I remember the foods he liked, the way he dressed, his cologne. I hear the echoes of his laughter.

I think of his wife, my Aunt Intithar, and their youngest son, Ahmed, who was just 5. I had not seen my uncle and his family recently because of the chaos caused by the war, but he had told me on the phone that Ahmed not only looked like me but acted like me too. Remembering this made me cry the hardest.

At home in Sana, I received callers who came to give their condolences. There is so much of that now, this paying of respect. So many people have dead to remember and honor.

Well-wishers told me: “Life goes on. You will overcome your pain.” I am not convinced. Sadiq was not just my uncle; he was like a father to me. Everyone in his village wept for his loss.

I think of his soul, of the soul of my aunt, of the souls of my five cousins, and the souls of so many others dead in this war.


----------



## United

al anad air base yemen after arival of Arab coalition

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

*



*​*
Popular Resistance fighters capture the air-force section of Al-Anad military base from Houthi's*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arab coalition have done such an amazing job so far. Very proud of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> big base lots of arms
> 
> BTW Houthis captured G36 and some sort of sniper rifle from Saudi troops. Can anyone ID what it is?


Looks like Remington MSR, But who cares? The sniper is as good as the person who uses it. The Hutee buttercup cant even carry it without cracking his spinal cord


----------



## Styx

Azeri440 said:


> PGW LRT-3 .50 BMG
> 
> View attachment 243426


that a silencer on it or a flash suppressor ? Must be SF gear.


----------



## DizuJ

United said:


> AGRAB 120mm Super Rapid Advanced Mortar System *Made in UAE* ..............
> View attachment 243484


UAE recently purchased like 4000 American heavy duty MRAPs. Plus they are rapidly becoming a regional production hub for different IFVs and APCs. The huthees will need like 5000 atgms to challenge the Arab coalition or else they'll soon be on a fast track to the stone grinder.


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> Looks like Remington MSR, But who cares? The sniper is as good as the person who uses it. The Hutee buttercup cant even carry it without cracking his spinal cord




True. In any case, I don't think it was catpured. I think it was given by Saudi troops. Saudi troops in southwest Saudi Arabia are Zaidis and they have family ties with North Yemenis.








United said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> Popular Resistance fighters capture the air-force section of Al-Anad military base from Houthi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Is this airbase in Lahji governorate?



ebray said:


> UAE recently purchased like 4000 American heavy duty MRAPs. Plus they are rapidly becoming a regional production hub for different IFVs and APCs. The huthees will need like 5000 atgms to challenge the Arab coalition or else they'll soon be on a fast track to the stone grinder.




Are these good in the mountainous North Yemen?



Geralt said:


> that a silencer on it or a flash suppressor ? Must be SF gear.




SF gear. I've seen a Saudi SF soldier in Aden with one of these.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> True. In any case, I don't think it was catpured. I think it was given by Saudi troops. Saudi troops in southwest Saudi Arabia are Zaidis and they have family ties with North Yemenis.


Bro, Do you study Theology or something related to religion? You and Superboy have commented so far about issues from the Middle East, all of which revolve around religion or sects. And the funny part is that you guys don't even know half of it. lool 

PS stop creating multiple accounts



power of steel said:


> Are these good in the mountainous North Yemen?


 Sure, It's made to climb 70% elevation. plus oil is free so they can even drive all the way to yo mamma basement to get you superboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

Yawn when will the fighting start in Taiz the former capital of North Yemen? That's when it'll get interesting. At this rate, Hadi be dead from old age before the Taiz battle can start.


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> SF gear. I've seen a Saudi SF soldier in Aden with one of these.


yeah, couldn't possibly be standard issue. This also reflects quite poorly on the saudi SF, looks like they made like the Iraqi forces in Mosul and ran for it 

Got any more info on how the houthis got their hands on it ?


----------



## power of steel

Geralt said:


> yeah, couldn't possibly be standard issue. This also reflects quite poorly on the saudi SF, looks like they made like the Iraqi forces in Mosul and ran for it
> 
> Got any more info on how the houthis got their hands on it ?




Given. Not captured. Saudi troops in southwest South Arabia are Zaidi with family ties in North Yemen. Historically, Zaidis only marry Zaidis.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> Yawn when will the fighting start in Taiz the former capital of North Yemen? That's when it'll get interesting. At this rate, Hadi be dead from old age before the Taiz battle can start.


I think you will die from brain tumor before him


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

BLACKEAGLE said:


> View attachment 243581


I can't speak Arabic but the picture seems to imply the houthie goat getting manhandled and Iran looking helplessly as its partner in crime(puppet) get slaughtered. At the same time they know they are next. Great analogy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx

power of steel said:


> Given. Not captured. Saudi troops in southwest South Arabia are Zaidi with family ties in North Yemen. Historically, Zaidis only marry Zaidis.


really, *"given" *now ? 

you used a different word in your original post 



power of steel said:


> big base lots of arms
> 
> BTW Houthis *captured* G36 and some sort of sniper rifle from Saudi troops. Can anyone ID what it is?


----------



## power of steel

Geralt said:


> really, *"given" *now ?
> 
> you used a different word in your original post




It's SF gun. It cannot be captured. It can only be given.


----------



## Styx




----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> It's SF gun. It cannot be captured. It can only be given.



What's the big deal buttercup? I know you play COD all day in your basement. So how hard is it to capture a rifle?


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> So how hard is it to capture a rifle?




Next to impossible. Islamist rebels in Syria their arms are all given by army defectors who joined Islamists.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> Next to impossible. Islamist rebels in Syria their arms are all given by army defectors who joined Islamists.


Not true at all, the spread of illegal weapons in Syria happened as a result of militants capturing army depots even though you blame aliens and what not for small arms proliferation to Syria. Get your facts straight.


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> Not true at all, the spread of illegal weapons in Syria happened as a result of militants capturing army depots even though you blame aliens and what not for small arms proliferation to Syria. Get your facts straight.




It is true army depots were captured. But only after soldiers joined Islamists. If American civilians try to capture arms depots and see what happens to them.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> It is true army depots were captured. But only after soldiers joined Islamists. If American citizens try to capture arms depots and see what happens.


So are you saying that the SAA aka shabiha are too competent that a bunch if ragtag militias won't be able to capture strategic armaments from their weapon depots? I think that makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> So are you saying that the SAA aka shabiha are too competent that a bunch if ragtag militias won't be able to capture strategic armaments from their weapon depots? I think that makes sense




Many SAA soldiers were secretly Islamist sympathesizers and so they joined Islamists. I say about 10% of SAA did so. For example, Manaf Tlass joined Islamists.

No more capture is possible because the remaining 90% of SAA are loyalists.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> Many SAA soldiers were secretly Islamist sympathesizers and so they joined Islamists. I say about 10% of SAA did so.


WOW I just told you that everything you say revolves aroung one narrative. Is your brain made of brick clay or something?

You better log out if you don't have nothing more to say superdumpboy.

Stop editing your post and reply back like a man. So tell me, when Islamist militias captured the biggest depot next to the town of Mahin in Hims governorate, they took 38 large ammunition storage warehouses and rooms full of small arms in less than a day. Apparently here were only 26 soldiers guarding the largest base in the whole country. So how's that competent? .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> So how's that competent? .




They were not competent. Now let's see if rebels can capture a depot in Latakia. Bet they can't.  Latakia is majority Alawite.


----------



## DizuJ

Unless the whole SAA leadership is infiltrated, why would a sane person make a strategic miscalculation like that!

The commander of Hims decided to take all his forces to attack Homs city and in return he lost the biggest base in the country. And the funny part is that he is still commanding the SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> Unless the whole SAA leadership is infiltrated, why would a sane person make a strategic miscalculation like that!
> 
> The commander of Hims decided to take all his forces to attack Homs city and in return he lost the biggest base in the country. And the funny part is that he is still commanding the SAA




Lost arms can be easily replaced with shipments from Russia. Who is this commander you speak of?


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> Lost arms can be easily replaced with shipments from Russia. Who is this commander you speak of?


 Not really, Russian Arms manufacturers were sanctioned in 1999 as a result of them selling Syria thousands of KORNETS and METIS ATGMS. Apparently all those goodies were kept in the depot in the Mahin desert. The second largest base in Latakia is nothing but a soviet junk collection site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> Not really, Russian Arms manufacturers were sanctioned in 1999 as a result of them selling Syria thousands of KORNETS and METIS ATGMS. Apparently all those goodies were kept in the depot in the Mahin desert. The second largest base in Latakia is nothing but a soviet junk collection site.




ATGMs meh. These days it's all about Kords and ASVKs if you want to hit people


----------



## DizuJ

No I mean that SAA lost more than 2000 Kornets that day. That's a big problem. plus one of the warehouse was reportedly packed with konkurs ATGMs. Now, the SAA has demolished all 30 empty warehouses trying to bury their shame. Anyhow, don't try to portray the SAA as some kind of professional, unbeatable, Super-army. Thanks superboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> View attachment 243581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## power of steel

ebray said:


> No I mean that SAA lost more than 2000 Kornets that day. That's a big problem. plus one of the warehouse was reportedly packed with konkurs ATGMs. Now, the SAA has demolished all 30 empty warehouses trying to bury their shame. Anyhow, don't try to portray the SAA as some kind of professional, unbeatable, Super-army. Thanks superboy




It's true SAA sucks. SAA is one of the worst armies in the world. In 1973 got beat by IDF quite easily too at that.


----------



## DizuJ

power of steel said:


> It's true SAA sucks. SAA is one of the worst armies in the world. In 1973 got beat by IDF quite easily too at that.


True! The army generals made a lot of mistakes. That's why the Ayatola sent a bunch of veterans to advice their Levantine clients on how to properly run a war. If it wasn't for them, they would've probably collapsed by now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Geralt said:


> that a silencer on it or a flash suppressor ? Must be SF gear.


Silencer , I believe they were captured from Saudi Border Guards


----------



## Gasoline

United said:


> al anad air base yemen after arival of Arab coalition




Al-Anad air base 
















Alhamdulillah .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> View attachment 243581



Lol, that was awesome. 

But seriously, delusions always produce great things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

United said:


>






*Mig-29 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/w...in-yemen-fight.html?smid=tw-nytimesworld&_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Loyalists retake Yemen`s biggest airbase: Defence ministry | Zee News
Last Updated: Tuesday, August 4, 2015 - 12:01
Aden: Advancing loyalist forces recaptured Yemen`s biggest airbase from Iran-backed rebels on Tuesday after a 24-hour assault using heavy armour supplied by a Saudi-led coalition, the defence ministry said.

A ministry statement hailed the victory and pledged that loyalist forces would press their fightback against the rebels and their allies until the authority of exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi was restored over all of Yemen.

The Al-Anad base, north of second city Aden, housed US troops overseeing a drone war against Al-Qaeda in Yemen until shortly before the Shiite Huthi rebels overran it in March.


AFP


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



*Caption: So, you say this is my house from above? Wooow. It's a software called Google Earth, invented by King Salman? Wooooow. *

*Caption #2: I'm so powerful, stupid Saleh probably has ONE monitor, but I have TWO monitors.*

*Caption #3: Okay, someone please tell me how do I start "Call of Duty 5: Attack on Aden" again? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hindustani78 said:


> Loyalists retake Yemen`s biggest airbase: Defence ministry | Zee News
> Last Updated: Tuesday, August 4, 2015 - 12:01
> Aden: Advancing loyalist forces recaptured Yemen`s biggest airbase from Iran-backed rebels on Tuesday after a 24-hour assault using heavy armour supplied by a Saudi-led coalition, the defence ministry said.
> 
> A ministry statement hailed the victory and pledged that loyalist forces would press their fightback against the rebels and their allies until the authority of exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi was restored over all of Yemen.
> 
> The Al-Anad base, north of second city Aden, housed US troops overseeing a drone war against Al-Qaeda in Yemen until shortly before the Shiite Huthi rebels overran it in March.
> 
> 
> AFP



Iran is not backing Houthis otherwise we wouldn't see the stupid show by PGCC in Aden .

Iran is more like a big useless mouth these days rather than a regional player .

Sadly we mocked Arabs and now our governors have left them behind in every field .

Although I don't give a shit about the retarded Islamic republic mother fuckers but the minority Shias in region who have been left alone to be slaughtered by Wahhabis .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SiLent crY said:


> *Iran is not backing Houthis* otherwise we wouldn't see the stupid show by PGCC in Aden .
> 
> Iran is more like a big useless mouth these days rather than a regional player .
> 
> Sadly we mocked Arabs and now our governors have left them behind in every field .
> 
> Although I don't give a shit about the retarded Islamic republic mother fuckers but the minority Shias in region who have been left alone to be slaughtered by Wahhabis .


And the sun rises from the west...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ahmed Jo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628535716402851840

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628535716402851840
> View attachment 243773
> View attachment 243774
> View attachment 243775
> View attachment 243776



‫لحظة وصول تعزيزات من قوات التحالف الى جبهة العند.‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

The SiLent crY said:


> *Iran is not backing Houthis* otherwise we wouldn't see the stupid show by PGCC in Aden .
> 
> Iran is more like a big useless mouth these days rather than a regional player .
> 
> Sadly we mocked Arabs and now our governors have left them behind in every field .
> 
> Although I don't give a shit about the retarded Islamic republic mother fuckers but the minority Shias in region who have been left alone to be slaughtered by Wahhabis .





BLACKEAGLE said:


> And the sun rises from the west...





I'm crying, crying, crying, crying (Khamenei)... 


...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

*UAE Leclerc Tanks and BMP-3s in Yemen*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United

Brave yemenis taking back there country






*Professionalism shown by Arab coalition is very Impressive *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

United said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Professionalism shown by Arab coalition is very Impressive*
> 
> _..._


*

Ammo storage (Before and after) in Yemen - Royal Saudi Air Force and United Arab Emirates Air Force -*


Oh yeah !!! 



































...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Continue 1 :*










...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

BLACKEAGLE said:


> And the sun rises from the west...



I believe the sun never rises or sets (unlike ancient greeks) , So what you said was meaningless to me .


----------



## power of steel

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> I'm crying, crying, crying, crying (Khamenei)...




Why should Iran back Houthis? Houthis are Zaidis and they are in direct confrontation with Twelvers who reject the first 3 caliphs Abu Bakr, Umar, Uthman.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gasoline

BLACKEAGLE said:


> ‫لحظة وصول تعزيزات من قوات التحالف الى جبهة العند.‬‎ - YouTube



Brother, when using a - *YouTube URL* - , sometimes we face this message " _The specified URL cannot be embedded as media " . ( It appeared to me so many times before )_

The problem is due to the change of the original URL to another address in order to let the video start from a specific starting time. *:/*

Then we've no option except moving to *YouTube* to get the original link :*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

United said:


>



Look at those great number of supporters, they have to be hundreds of thousands...no, tens of...no, wait...thousa...hmm....let's just say the total number of people you can fit in a coffee shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> *
> 
> Ammo storage (Before and after) in Yemen - Royal Saudi Air Force and United Arab Emirates Air Force -*
> 
> 
> Oh yeah !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are not ammo storage if only one of those silo were ammu storage it would have made a crater big enough to fill all the pictures field.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

JEskandari said:


> Those are not ammo storage if only one of those silo were ammu storage it would have made a crater big enough to fill all the pictures field.




So they have been targeted for nothing, that's right ? It was party rooms maybe ?



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> So they have been targeted for nothing, that's right ? It was party rooms maybe ?
> 
> ...



That's what happens when someone is filled with propaganda and listens to it 24/7. You think everyone that is killed in Yemen is a Houthi and every place destroyed is a arms depot, and you don't ever ask yourself, why Saudi airstrikes have killed more than 2500 civilians.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Serpentine said:


> That's what happens when someone is filled with propaganda and listens to it 24/7.






It's a joke !!!



Serpentine said:


> ...Saudi airstrikes have killed more than 2500 civilians.




You (Iran) and your friends > 300 000 deaths.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> You (Iran) and your friends > 300 000 deaths.




Stat is bogus. Even the UN does not accept this stat.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> That's what happens when someone is filled with propaganda and listens to it 24/7. You think everyone that is killed in Yemen is a Houthi and every place destroyed is a arms depot, and you don't ever ask yourself, why Saudi airstrikes have killed more* than 2500 civilians.*


Where did you get this number from?


----------



## Full Moon

power of steel said:


> Why should Iran back Houthis? Houthis are Zaidis and they are in direct confrontation with Twelvers who reject the first 3 caliphs Abu Bakr, Umar, Uthman.



It is all politics not religion, and it always has been. Just to give you an example, Oman's leadership and predominate culture is Ibadi. Yet, they are siding with Iran in many of their political directions. Unlike Sunnis, Ibadi rejects Ali for accepting arbitration (_tahkeem_) betwen him and Muwayah. Ibadis do also consider the people of Al Nahrawn *أهل النهروان* to be their predecessors and they are the successors of their thoughts (Al Nahrawn is the famous battel between Ali and Khawarj).​
So it is all politics and common interests whether today, or yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

UN says 1500 civilians have been killed, and this is from 20 days ago:

Over 3,000 people were killed in Yemen in the first approximately 100 days of the Western-backed, Saudi-led bombing campaign. Roughly half of those killed were civilians, according to the UN.

3,000 killed in Yemen in first 100 days of Saudi-led bombing, half civilians – Mondoweiss

After that, various attacks like this or at smaller scales happened.
Saudi-led coalition airstrikes kill more than 120 in Yemen - Yahoo News

Houthis say the number of civilian casualties is much more, nearly 4000.

So I chose the most reasonable number so none of you going to jump up and down that Houthi sources are not trusted.

You showed how your face when you told me few weeks ago that no civilians are killed by Saudis, all killed in airstrikes are Houthis, I suppose even hundreds of children were Houthis too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## الأعرابي



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## power of steel

Do Yemenis make crossbows? Crossbows are insanely scary. No sound no flash. Good for ambush.  All that cranking transfers chemical energy in the body to kinetic energy of the bolt.

Crossbow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> UN says 1500 civilians have been killed, and this is from 20 days ago:
> 
> Over 3,000 people were killed in Yemen in the first approximately 100 days of the Western-backed, Saudi-led bombing campaign. Roughly half of those killed were civilians, according to the UN.
> 
> 3,000 killed in Yemen in first 100 days of Saudi-led bombing, half civilians – Mondoweiss
> 
> After that, various attacks like this or at smaller scales happened.
> Saudi-led coalition airstrikes kill more than 120 in Yemen - Yahoo News
> 
> Houthis say the number of civilian casualties is much more, nearly 4000.
> 
> So I chose the most reasonable number so none of you going to jump up and down that Houthi sources are not trusted.
> 
> You showed how your face when you told me few weeks ago that no civilians are killed by Saudis, all killed in airstrikes are Houthis, I suppose even hundreds of children were Houthis too.


I'm not questioning your credibility now, but bring me any credible known source and I'll take it. The only working source you brought talking about civilians casualties is the second and it says half of 3000 were civilians. However, this is the first time I here about this site, so again, any credible known source...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## power of steel

Saudi soldier killed by North Yemeni shelling near border.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ell-kills-Saudi-soldier-on-Yemen-border-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samv

*While Saudi Arabia has been active in portraying its war in Yemen as one of liberation - a concerted effort to bring democracy and political self-determination to this poorest nation of the Arabian Peninsula, months of brutalities, indiscriminate bombings, war crimes and other aggravated human rights abuses are telling another story.*

Religious Genocide - How Saudi Arabia in Yemen is seeking to destroy a chapter of Islam's history


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 6, 2015 





Security members stand guard as passengers disembark the first civilian aircraft to land in Yemen's second city in more than four months, on August 6, 2015.


*Aden receives first commercial flight in four months*

Aden received its first commercial flight in four months on Thursday, bringing home refugees who had fled to Djibouti, while a Red Cross plane brought captured pro-government soldiers from Sanaa for the first prisoner exchange with Houthi rebels.

“At around 1pm local time, a Yemenia Airways plane arrived, carrying 150 citizens who had fled the city by boat to Djibouti back home,” said Muneef Al Zuhairi, a militia commander and deputy director of the city’s airport.

Airlines resuming flights to Aden will do so under the direct supervision of the Arab coalition, said Yemeni presidential spokesperson Moktar Al Rahbi.

Heavy fighting had rendered Aden’s airport and seaports mostly inaccessible after the Houthis pushed into the city on March 26, triggering a Saudi Arabia-led coalition of Arab states, including the UAE, to launch an attempt to restore the international recognised government of president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi.

However, the city was seized by fighters opposed to the Houthis last month, and the country’s exiled government in Saudi Arabia says it will use it as a base to run the country.

Tribal and military sources said on Thursday that Saudi Arabia had sent new military equipment including tanks into Yemen to support Hadi loyalists.

“Dozens of tanks, armoured vehicles and personnel carriers, as well as hundreds of Yemeni soldiers trained in Saudi Arabia, arrived in Yemen overnight” via the Wadia border post in the north of the country, a Yemeni military source said.

“These military reinforcements came from Saudi Arabia’s Sharura region and are intended for the popular resistance and the national army,” another military source said, referring to Mr Hadi’s forces.

Also on Thursday, a Red Cross plane landed in Aden carrying 30 southern fighters who had been detained on the battlefield and moved to Sanaa, Mr Al Zuhairi said. They will be exchanged for seven Houthi military commanders held in Aden.

It was the first prisoner exchange involving an international organisation and may signal progress toward ending the conflict which has killed more than 4,000 people.

Anti-Houthi forces continued to make gains on Thursday, fully surrounding the provincial capital of Lahej province, Zinjibar, north-east of Aden and massing their forces before an expected push toward the central city of Taez.

A Saudi Arabian soldier named Yahya Miteb Shamr was killed after being hit by a projectile in the country’s Jizan region along the border with Yemen, the coalition’s Joint Forces Command announced on Thursday.

Aden receives first commercial flight in months | The National


----------



## Hack-Hook

Al Bhatti said:


> August 6, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security members stand guard as passengers disembark the first civilian aircraft to land in Yemen's second city in more than four months, on August 6, 2015.
> 
> 
> *Aden receives first commercial flight in four months*
> 
> Aden received its first commercial flight in four months on Thursday, bringing home refugees who had fled to Djibouti, while a Red Cross plane brought captured pro-government soldiers from Sanaa for the first prisoner exchange with Houthi rebels.
> 
> “At around 1pm local time, a Yemenia Airways plane arrived, carrying 150 citizens who had fled the city by boat to Djibouti back home,” said Muneef Al Zuhairi, a militia commander and deputy director of the city’s airport.
> 
> Airlines resuming flights to Aden will do so under the direct supervision of the Arab coalition, said Yemeni presidential spokesperson Moktar Al Rahbi.
> 
> Heavy fighting had rendered Aden’s airport and seaports mostly inaccessible after the Houthis pushed into the city on March 26, triggering a Saudi Arabia-led coalition of Arab states, including the UAE, to launch an attempt to restore the international recognised government of president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi.
> 
> However, the city was seized by fighters opposed to the Houthis last month, and the country’s exiled government in Saudi Arabia says it will use it as a base to run the country.
> 
> Tribal and military sources said on Thursday that Saudi Arabia had sent new military equipment including tanks into Yemen to support Hadi loyalists.
> 
> “Dozens of tanks, armoured vehicles and personnel carriers, as well as hundreds of Yemeni soldiers trained in Saudi Arabia, arrived in Yemen overnight” via the Wadia border post in the north of the country, a Yemeni military source said.
> 
> “These military reinforcements came from Saudi Arabia’s Sharura region and are intended for the popular resistance and the national army,” another military source said, referring to Mr Hadi’s forces.
> 
> Also on Thursday, a Red Cross plane landed in Aden carrying 30 southern fighters who had been detained on the battlefield and moved to Sanaa, Mr Al Zuhairi said. They will be exchanged for seven Houthi military commanders held in Aden.
> 
> It was the first prisoner exchange involving an international organisation and may signal progress toward ending the conflict which has killed more than 4,000 people.
> 
> Anti-Houthi forces continued to make gains on Thursday, fully surrounding the provincial capital of Lahej province, Zinjibar, north-east of Aden and massing their forces before an expected push toward the central city of Taez.
> 
> A Saudi Arabian soldier named Yahya Miteb Shamr was killed after being hit by a projectile in the country’s Jizan region along the border with Yemen, the coalition’s Joint Forces Command announced on Thursday.
> 
> Aden receives first commercial flight in months | The National


well like to see it continue after the Al-Qaeda captured Aden


----------



## Hindustani78

In this photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015, tanks and armored vehicles belonging to fighters against Shiite rebels known as Houthis gather on a road leading to Al-Anad base near Aden in the southern province of Lahej, Yemen.(Photo: Wael Qubady/AP)




Yemeni forces take last rebel-held army base in south
SANAA, Yemen — Saudi-backed Yemeni officials say pro-government forces have retaken the last military base in the country's south that was held by Shiite rebels known as Houthis.

The officials say Friday's capture of Labouza base is the latest victory for the pro-government forces that have been pushing north in the province of Lahj, after routing the rebels from the coastal city of Aden recently.

Labouza lies north of the strategic al-Anad base, which fell to Yemeni troops on Monday. The officials gave no casualty figures for the latest fighting. They spoke on condition of anonymity under regulations.

The gains by the pro-government forces have been made possible with the help of a Saudi-led and U.S.-backed coalition that has been targeting the Iran-backed Houthis and their allies since March in an airstrikes campaign.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> In this photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015, tanks and armored vehicles belonging to fighters against Shiite rebels known as Houthis gather on a road leading to Al-Anad base near Aden in the southern province of Lahej, Yemen.(Photo: Wael Qubady/AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni forces take last rebel-held army base in south
> SANAA, Yemen — Saudi-backed Yemeni officials say pro-government forces have retaken the last military base in the country's south that was held by Shiite rebels known as Houthis.
> 
> The officials say Friday's capture of Labouza base is the latest victory for the pro-government forces that have been pushing north in the province of Lahj, after routing the rebels from the coastal city of Aden recently.
> 
> Labouza lies north of the strategic al-Anad base, which fell to Yemeni troops on Monday. The officials gave no casualty figures for the latest fighting. They spoke on condition of anonymity under regulations.
> 
> The gains by the pro-government forces have been made possible with the help of a Saudi-led and U.S.-backed coalition that has been targeting the Iran-backed Houthis and their allies since March in an airstrikes campaign.


Ask our israeli friends how many anti tank mussile have been fired at them in 2006 lebanon war.and if such thing happened at yemen then com and talk about iran backed.


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 7, 2015 

















*Yemeni troops take last rebel-held army base in south*
Pro-government forces retake last military base in south held by Houthi rebels

Saudi-backed Yemeni officials say pro-government forces have retaken the last military base in the country's south that was held by Shiite rebels known as Houthis.

The officials say Friday's capture of Labouza base is the latest victory for the pro-government forces that have been pushing north in the province of Lahj, after routing the rebels from the coastal city of Aden recently.

Labouza lies north of the strategic al-Anad base, which fell to Yemeni troops on Monday. The officials gave no casualty figures for the latest fighting. They spoke on condition of anonymity under regulations.

The gains by the pro-government forces have been made possible with the help of a Saudi-led and U.S.-backed coalition that has been targeting the Iran-backed Houthis and their allies since March in an airstrikes campaign.
*Saudi soldier killed in shelling*
Meanwhile, a Saudi soldier was reportedly killed by shelling from across the Yemeni border on Friday, becoming the third death this week, the official SPA news agency reported.

The National Guard serviceman was killed in the Najran region, in the southwest, said the Saudi-led coalition carrying out air strikes against Al Houthi rebels in Yemen.

Another soldier died from shelling along the border on Wednesday, and a civilian was killed in Najran three days earlier.

The latest cross-border barrages coincide with advances since late July by pro-government fighters who recaptured the southern city of Aden from the Iran-backed Houthi rebels.

On Tuesday. they also took back Al-Anad airbase north of Aden, using heavy armour supplied by the coalition after hundreds of Gulf Arab troops landed in the port city to bolster the fightback.

The Saudi soldier brings the number of people killed in shelling and skirmishes along the frontier with Yemen to more than 50 since the coalition campaign began on March 26.

Most of the casualties have been soldiers.

In Yemen, the United Nations says the war has killed nearly 4,000 people, half of them civilians.

Yemeni troops take last rebel-held army base in south | GulfNews.com


----------



## Serpentine

True representatives of Saudi ideology are beginning to emerge, again, in South Yemen.

700 year old historical monument (and mosque) destroyed by AQAP in Lahj, north of Aden.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## power of steel

Serpentine said:


> True representatives of Saudi ideology are beginning to emerge, again, in South Yemen.
> 
> 700 year old historical monument (and mosque) destroyed by AQAP in Lahj, north of Aden.




What a terrible thing to do!


----------



## power of steel

A Saudi soldier was killed by North Yemeni shelling near border today. RIP

Saudi soldier killed in shelling from Yemen | GulfNews.com

Saudi soldier killed in cross-border shelling from Yemen| Top News| Reuters


----------



## Hindustani78

Last Updated: Saturday, August 8, 2015 - 01:47
17 killed by Huthi mines in south Yemen: Military | Zee News

Aden: Seventeen civilians were killed and dozens wounded by explosions of mines planted by retreating Shiite Huthi rebels from the southern Yemeni province of Lahj, military sources said Friday.


They said most of the casualties were civilians returning to their homes, including in provincial capital Huta.

The Iran-backed rebels fled after forces loyal to exiled president Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi retook large parts of the southern province.

Loyalists have regained the upper hand in the south, after recapturing second city Aden last month and the key Al-Anad airbase to its north earlier this week.

A passenger plane of national carrier Yemenia landed Friday in Aden from Djibouti, carrying 180 Yemenis returning home, airport director Tareq Abdu told AFP.

An Emirati plane also arrived late on Thursday, he said, carrying navigation equipment to rehabilitate the airport, which was partly destroyed in fighting.

AFP



JEskandari said:


> Ask our israeli friends how many anti tank mussile have been fired at them in 2006 lebanon war.and if such thing happened at yemen then com and talk about iran backed.



According to reports, 52 Merkava main battle tanks were damaged (45 of them by different kinds of ATGM), missiles penetrated 22 tanks.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> Last Updated: Saturday, August 8, 2015 - 01:47
> 17 killed by Huthi mines in south Yemen: Military | Zee News
> 
> Aden: Seventeen civilians were killed and dozens wounded by explosions of mines planted by retreating Shiite Huthi rebels from the southern Yemeni province of Lahj, military sources said Friday.
> 
> 
> They said most of the casualties were civilians returning to their homes, including in provincial capital Huta.
> 
> The Iran-backed rebels fled after forces loyal to exiled president Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi retook large parts of the southern province.
> 
> Loyalists have regained the upper hand in the south, after recapturing second city Aden last month and the key Al-Anad airbase to its north earlier this week.
> 
> A passenger plane of national carrier Yemenia landed Friday in Aden from Djibouti, carrying 180 Yemenis returning home, airport director Tareq Abdu told AFP.
> 
> An Emirati plane also arrived late on Thursday, he said, carrying navigation equipment to rehabilitate the airport, which was partly destroyed in fighting.
> 
> AFP
> 
> 
> 
> According to reports, 52 Merkava main battle tanks were damaged (45 of them by different kinds of ATGM), missiles penetrated 22 tanks.


ask Israeli member how many ATGM simultaneously had hit some of those Merkava and how many fired at the tanks in Yemen.


----------



## bdslph

Iran houtis are friendly but i dont think too much deep 
because if it was too deep there would have been a lot of shooting fight in aden in yemen


----------



## Godman

This war is not going anywhere good, it will only end up in a major blood bath and a failed state in the end.


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 8, 2015 

*3 Emiratis killed in Operation Restoring Hope in Yemen *
First Corporals part of Operation Restoring Hope, being carried out by Saudi-led coalition

The General Command of the UAE Armed Forces mourned the martyrdom of three Emirati officers in Yemen.

They were killed while performing their national duty as part of the Armed Forces' involvement in Operation Restoring Hope being carried out by the Saudi-led Arab coalition to support the legitimate government of Yemen.

The martyrs are First Corporal Juma Jawaher Juma Al Hammadi, First Corporal Khalid Mohammad Abdullah Al Shehi, and First Corporal Saeed Ahmad Al Habsi.

The Armed Forces’ General Command offered condolences to the families of the martyrs and asked Allah Almighty to place them in paradise and grant their families the patience and solace to bear the loss.

3 Emiratis killed in Operation Restoring Hope in Yemen | GulfNews.com

-------------------------------


August 8, 2015

*Three Emirati soldiers killed during operations in Yemen*

The UAE is mourning three more Emirati soldiers who have lost their lives in Operation Restoring Hope.

Juma Jawhar Juma Al Hammadi, Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al Shehhi and Fahim Saeed Ahmed Al Habsi, all first corporals, were killed on Saturday in Yemen.

The General Headquarters of the Armed Forces offered condolences to the families of the three men.

Six Emiratis have now died in the Saudi-led operation aimed at driving out Houthi rebels and restoring to power the internationally recognised government of president Abdrabu Mansur Hadi.

In June, a non-commissioned officer, Hazim Obaid Al Ali, 40, died in Saudi Arabia during training exercises for the conflict. Another non-commissioned officer Saif Youssef Ahmed Al Falasi, 35, a father of five from Dubai, and Lt Abdul Aziz Sarhan Saleh Al Kaabi, from Al Ain, were killed on duty last month in Yemen.

On the ground yesterday, Hadi loyalist forces continued to make gains in their push northwards after they drove the Iranian-backed rebels out of the southern port city of Aden last month, and last week recaptured the key military airbase of Al Anad 60 kilometres to the north.

Strengthened by tanks supplied by the Arab coalition, they launched a two-pronged drive from the north and south to retake Zinjibar, the rebel-held capital of the southern province of Abyan.

The tanks were part of a coalition package including other armoured vehicles, personnel carriers and hundreds of Yemeni soldiers trained in the kingdom.

At least 22 people, mostly returning civilians, have been killed in the past three days by booby-trap mines planted by retreating Houthis in Aden and Lahj provinces.

Six people also died yesterday when fighting erupted between local residents and Houthi forces in the Hazem Al Adeen area of Ibb province. In Taiz, Yemen’s third-largest city, four civilians were killed and six injured in clashes between Houthi and pro-Hadi fighters.

In the capital, Sanaa, which is still under rebel control, the president of the International Committee of the Red Cross arrived yesterday for a three-day visit to assess the “dire humanitarian situation”.

He is expected to meet Houthi leaders and their renegade military allies loyal to the ousted president Ali Abdullah Saleh.

The United Nations says nearly 4,000 people have been killed since March, half of them civilians, and 80 per cent of Yemen’s 21 million people are in need of aid and protection. The Red Cross says 1.3 million Yemenis have been displaced by the conflict, and four Red Cross volunteers have been killed.

“The human cost of this conflict is such that no family in Yemen today has been left unaffected,” Mr Mauer said.

“We are particularly concerned about attacks on medical facilities and personnel. Moreover, deliveries of food, water and medicine must be facilitated, not hampered.”

It was not clear if Mr Mauer would visit Aden, where aid from the UN and the UAE has been arriving by sea and air since the rebels were driven out.

Three Emirati soldiers killed during operations in Yemen | The National


----------



## United




----------



## Al Bhatti

August 09, 2015






The three Emiratis who died in Yemen.

*3 Emiratis martyred with UAE forces in Yemen's 'Operation Restoring Hope'*
*Juma Jawhar Juma Al Hammadi, Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al Shehhi and Fahim Saeed Ahmed Al Habsi - all first corporals*

The General Headquarters (GHQ) of the UAE Armed Forces has announced that 1st Corporal Juma Jawhar Juma Al Hammadi, 1st Corporal Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al Shehhi and 1st Corporal Fahim Saeed Ahmed Al Habsi, were martyred while performing their national duty as part of the UAE forces in ‘Operation Restoring Hope’, led by Saudi Arabia, to support the legitimate government in Yemen.

The GHQ offered condolences to the families of the three heroes and prayed to Allah the Almighty to bestow his mercy on them, to rest them in eternal peace among the martyrs, and to grant their families patience and fortitude to bear their loss.

His Highness Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras al-Khaimah, this morning led funeral prayers for two of the three Emirati soldiers who died while serving their country on Saturday.

The prayers, which were held at the Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Ras al-Khaimah, were also attended by Sheikh Khalid bin Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Sheikh Saqr bin Mohammed bin Saqr Al Qasimi, and a number of other Sheikhs, members of the armed forces, citizens and residents.

Earlier, the bodies of the three Emirati martyrs arrived at Al Bateen Airport onboard a military plane of the UAE Air Force and Air Defence, accompanied by a number of Armed Forces officers.

Senior Armed Forces officers and non-commissioned officers held a special military ceremony at the airport to mark the return of the bodies.

Yesterday, the General Headquarters of the UAE Armed Forces offered its sincere condolences and sympathies to the families of the three men.

*Saudi soldier martyred in Najran sector*

Yemeni pro-government forces, loyal to exiled Yemeni President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, drove on motorbikes through an entrance of the Al Anad airbase in the southern Lahj governorate, some 50 kilometres north of the Red Sea port of Aden. (AFP)

Sergeant Majid bin Fahd bin Fahid Al-Subaie, member of the National Guard, was martyred after being hit by a military shell in Najran Sector, the Joint Forces Command said in a statement today.

The Command prayed Allah Almighty to bless his soul and offered condolences to his family.

*Arab coalition delivers 100 vehicles to Aden police*

The local authorities of Aden Governorate said the Police have received 100 Toyota Land Cruiser VXR vehicles from the Command of the Arab coalition.

The appearance of the new vehicles on the streets of Aden impressed the residents who thanked the Saudi-led Arab coalition for supporting the police with the fleet of sophisticated cars.


3 Emiratis martyred with UAE forces in Yemen's 'Operation Restoring Hope' - Emirates 24|7


---------------------------------






A special military ceremony is held at the Al Bateen Airport upon arrival of the coffins of three Emiratis killed in Yemen.

Ras Al Khaimah ruler leads funeral prayers for Emiratis killed in Yemen | GulfNews.com


----------



## Godman

Al Bhatti said:


> *3 Emiratis martyred with UAE forces in Yemen's 'Operation Restoring Hope'*



I don't think there will be any hope left to restore if this continue. It would be better if Gufies go to peace negotiations.


----------



## United

*Yemen loyalists retake southern provincial capital*
Forces loyal to Yemen's exiled government recaptured a southern provincial capital from Shiite rebels and their allies on August 9 as they pressed an advance further.

Zinjibar, capital of Abyan province

A blow to the Houthis and their ally ex-President Ali Abdullash Saleh, after they had lost Aden, Lahj and al-Dhalee provinces








Al Bhatti said:


> August 09, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three Emiratis who died in Yemen.
> 
> *3 Emiratis martyred with UAE forces in Yemen's 'Operation Restoring Hope'*
> *Juma Jawhar Juma Al Hammadi, Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al Shehhi and Fahim Saeed Ahmed Al Habsi - all first corporals*
> 
> The General Headquarters (GHQ) of the UAE Armed Forces has announced that 1st Corporal Juma Jawhar Juma Al Hammadi, 1st Corporal Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al Shehhi and 1st Corporal Fahim Saeed Ahmed Al Habsi, were martyred while performing their national duty as part of the UAE forces in ‘Operation Restoring Hope’, led by Saudi Arabia, to support the legitimate government in Yemen.
> 
> The GHQ offered condolences to the families of the three heroes and prayed to Allah the Almighty to bestow his mercy on them, to rest them in eternal peace among the martyrs, and to grant their families patience and fortitude to bear their loss.
> 
> His Highness Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras al-Khaimah, this morning led funeral prayers for two of the three Emirati soldiers who died while serving their country on Saturday.
> 
> The prayers, which were held at the Sheikh Zayed Mosque in Ras al-Khaimah, were also attended by Sheikh Khalid bin Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Sheikh Saqr bin Mohammed bin Saqr Al Qasimi, and a number of other Sheikhs, members of the armed forces, citizens and residents.
> 
> Earlier, the bodies of the three Emirati martyrs arrived at Al Bateen Airport onboard a military plane of the UAE Air Force and Air Defence, accompanied by a number of Armed Forces officers.
> 
> Senior Armed Forces officers and non-commissioned officers held a special military ceremony at the airport to mark the return of the bodies.
> 
> Yesterday, the General Headquarters of the UAE Armed Forces offered its sincere condolences and sympathies to the families of the three men.
> 
> *Saudi soldier martyred in Najran sector*
> 
> Yemeni pro-government forces, loyal to exiled Yemeni President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, drove on motorbikes through an entrance of the Al Anad airbase in the southern Lahj governorate, some 50 kilometres north of the Red Sea port of Aden. (AFP)
> 
> Sergeant Majid bin Fahd bin Fahid Al-Subaie, member of the National Guard, was martyred after being hit by a military shell in Najran Sector, the Joint Forces Command said in a statement today.
> 
> The Command prayed Allah Almighty to bless his soul and offered condolences to his family.
> 
> *Arab coalition delivers 100 vehicles to Aden police*
> 
> The local authorities of Aden Governorate said the Police have received 100 Toyota Land Cruiser VXR vehicles from the Command of the Arab coalition.
> 
> The appearance of the new vehicles on the streets of Aden impressed the residents who thanked the Saudi-led Arab coalition for supporting the police with the fleet of sophisticated cars.
> 
> 
> 3 Emiratis martyred with UAE forces in Yemen's 'Operation Restoring Hope' - Emirates 24|7
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special military ceremony is held at the Al Bateen Airport upon arrival of the coffins of three Emiratis killed in Yemen.
> 
> Ras Al Khaimah ruler leads funeral prayers for Emiratis killed in Yemen | GulfNews.com



*إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I didn't expect this exceptional performance from the GCC forces.



Godman said:


> This war is not going anywhere good, it will only end up in a major blood bath and a failed state in the end.


Not true at all, Yemen is being rescued and will return much better than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Houti's child solder caught......he explains how houtis are threatening and forcing children to take up arms and kill





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1044839438911996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iran has been barking for a while but with the first fire-shot in Yemen, it stepped back like a frightened dog. Not only that, it has proposed peace initiatives in Syria selling out their ally Bashar, Iranian tone is softened the hard way by Saudi Arabia. Even barking is no more allowed..

.. #*عدن* .. Done #*لحج* .. Done #*الضالع* .. Done #*العند* .. Done #*ابين* .. Loading #*تعز* .. Loading #*صنعاء* .. Waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not only that, it has proposed peace initiatives in Syria selling out their ally Bashar


Can you explain that further? Havent heard about that.


----------



## C130

pretty sure these are UAE Leclercs and not Saudi tanks

what upgrades do these have over the base Leclrec???

looks like it has ERA or composite blacks on the turret and flanks, and cage armor on the ammo bistle and engine compartment.


can't wait to see how they stand up to Houthi ATGMs


----------



## Madali

It almost seems that Houthis are retreating to spread out the GCC forces as much as they can...weakness or strategy? Who knows.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iran has been barking for a while but with the first fire-shot in Yemen, it stepped back like a frightened dog.



I know, you really showed Iran by destroying Yemen, displacing millions, causing a famine, etc! Let's see which other Arab country you will go in and slap Iran around by killing more Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> I know, you really showed Iran by destroying Yemen, displacing millions, causing a famine, etc! Let's see which other Arab country you will go in and slap Iran around by killing more Arabs.


Yemen had been recovering after electing the legitimate president Hadi, the thing that brought billions of external investment and aids, but as soon as Huthi terrorists started invading the country, the economy suffered greatly. Even now, aids come to Yemenite people but Huthies steal them to support their fighting efforts. 

If you stop making lies for a moment, you would realize that the areas people have been displaced from are mostly Southern where Huthies had been shelling randomly until they were liberated, now people are returning back to their homes with Saudi help.

I understand that you're selling out your brothers after you couldn't do anything to help them, but trying to make it an Arab conflict is not going to work. Shiites are not Arabs.


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yemen had been recovering after electing the legitimate president Hadi, the thing that brought billions of external investment and aids, but as soon as Huthi terrorists started invading the country, the economy suffered greatly.



Just look at this wording. It's beautiful, I almost wanted to print it and frame it on my wall.

"as soon as Huthi terrorists started *invading the country*"

How can a local person invade their own country? 

I mean, everything else from your one sentence is also amazingly wrong, but that one sentence is just absolutely wonderful, as a utterly disillusioned you have become.

Here is what invade means according to various dictionaries,
Merriam Webster: "*to enter (a place, such as a foreign country)* in order to take control by military force"
Cambridge: "*to enter a country by force *with large numbers of soldiers in order to take possession of it: "
Oxford: "(Of an armed force) *enter (a country or region) *so as to subjugate or occupy it:"

So, hmm, let's see. Does this apply to a group of locals or *cough* *cough* to certain other countries that are "entering" a country. 

I can point out so many of these incorrect maniac statements by you, but let me just point one more:



> Shiites are not Arabs.



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. Does a religion suddenly change a person's ethnicity? Does believing in a certain sect of Islam alter their DNA's? Do we have Sunni Genes and Shia Genes? What happens if a person is Shia then becomes Sunni, do their genes suddenly become Arab? What happens if a person with Shia genes marries a person with Sunni genes, which genes does the baby have? Does the baby introduce themselves later on as Half-Arab and Half-Shia?

What I am basically asking is, how exactly does your mind work? Does thinking hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 9, 2015 

*Emirati soldiers killed on duty to be treated as Saudi martyrs*
Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz directs martyrdom of three soldiers

Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Crown Prince, Second Deputy Premier and Minister of Defense, has directed that First Corporal Juma Jouhar Juma Al-Hammadi, First Corporal Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al-Shehhi and First Corporal Fahem Saeed Ahmed Al-Habsi of the Emirati force participating in the coalition, who were martyred yesterday, be treated as Saudi martyrs financially and morally, according to Saudi Press Agency.

The Joint Forces Command of Coalition for Supporting the legitimacy in Yemen announced in a statement yesterday the martyrdom of the three soldiers while they were carrying out their duty in defense of the Yemeni people.

Emirati soldiers killed on duty to be treated as Saudi martyrs | GulfNews.com


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Just look at this wording. It's beautiful, I almost wanted to print it and frame it on my wall.
> 
> "as soon as Huthi terrorists started *invading the country*"
> How can a local person invade their own country?
> 
> 
> I mean, everything else from your one sentence is also amazingly wrong, but that one sentence is just absolutely wonderful, as a utterly disillusioned you have become.
> 
> Here is what invade means according to various dictionaries,
> Merriam Webster: "*to enter (a place, such as a foreign country)* in order to take control by military force"
> Cambridge: "*to enter a country by force *with large numbers of soldiers in order to take possession of it: "
> Oxford: "(Of an armed force) *enter (a country or region) *so as to subjugate or occupy it:"
> 
> So, hmm, let's see. Does this apply to a group of locals or *cough* *cough* to certain other countries that are "entering" a country.
> 
> I can point out so many of these incorrect maniac statements by you, but let me just point one more:


When that person works for enemy-country agenda and imposes this agenda on his people with guns, he's treated as an enemy himself.



Madali said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. Does a religion suddenly change a person's ethnicity? Does believing in a certain sect of Islam alter their DNA's? Do we have Sunni Genes and Shia Genes? What happens if a person is Shia then becomes Sunni, do their genes suddenly become Arab? What happens if a person with Shia genes marries a person with Sunni genes, which genes does the baby have? Does the baby introduce themselves later on as Half-Arab and Half-Shia?
> 
> What I am basically asking is, how exactly does your mind work? Does thinking hurt?


It's not about ethnicity or DNA. There are fathers who disown their own sons or daughters. It's about loyalty. When you are a traitor, you automatically get disowned.


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> When that person works for enemy-country agenda and imposes this agenda on his people with guns, he's treated as an enemy himself.
> 
> 
> It's not about ethnicity or DNA. There are fathers who disown their own sons or daughters. It's about loyalty. When you are a traitor, you automatically get disowned.



You child, words don't mean whatever you want them to mean. I can't say "table happiness rectum or keyboard pink lullaby" and then pretend it means something. 

Invasion has a specific meaning. 

Shias are not Arabs makes no logical sense.

Start from the beginning. Try to make sense instead of trying to randomly string words together.


----------



## Frogman

Madali said:


> You child, words don't mean whatever you want them to mean. I can't say "table happiness rectum or keyboard pink lullaby" and then pretend it means something.
> 
> Invasion has a specific meaning.
> 
> Shias are not Arabs makes no logical sense.
> 
> Start from the beginning. Try to make sense instead of trying to randomly string words together.



According to the definitions which you graciously provided the invading force need not be foreign to be considered an invader. The Houthi's didn't just stroll into cities across Yemen they used military force to capture them.

But if you think there's a word that can describe what the Houthi's and forces loyal to Saleh did I would like to know what it is.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> You child, words don't mean whatever you want them to mean. I can't say "table happiness rectum or keyboard pink lullaby" and then pretend it means something.
> 
> Invasion has a specific meaning.
> 
> Shias are not Arabs makes no logical sense.
> 
> Start from the beginning. Try to make sense instead of trying to randomly string words together.


Listen, I've no desire wasting time on this crap. Your brothers are being roasted in Yemen, they will lose this war and your country can do nothing about it. If you care so much about them then gather as many Iranians as you can and get down streets and protest your country coward policy toward it's allies.



Frogman said:


> According to the definitions which you graciously the invading force need not be foreign to be considered an invader. The Houthi's didn't just stroll into cities across Yemen they used military force to capture them.
> 
> But if you think there's a word that can describe what the Houthi's and forces loyal to Saleh did I would like to know what it is.


When they get defeated, they tend to drag you into these endless useless debates in which they take the high ground of morality and human rights which they have no clue about.


----------



## Madali

Frogman said:


> According to the definitions which you graciously provided the invading force need not be foreign to be considered an invader. The Houthi's didn't just stroll into cities across Yemen they used military force to capture them.
> 
> But if you think there's a word that can describe what the Houthi's and forces loyal to Saleh did I would like to know what it is.



The invading force has to invade. Invade means to enter. You can only enter a place when you are not in it.

There are many better words you can use depending on which side you are. If you are on the side of Hadi, may I suggest the word "coup". That's when a local force overthrows the government.

If a person is on the side of Houthis, they will probably consider their action an extension of the revolution that was started a few years ago.

If a person is on the side of Saleh, they could consider it overthrowing the usurper Hadi.

But in no side, could the Houthis be called invaders. However, the Saudis could be called invaders, as they have forcefully entered a country using force.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Listen, I've no desire wasting time on this crap. Your brothers are being roasted in Yemen, they will lose this war and your country can do nothing about it. If you care so much about them then gather as many Iranians as you can and get down streets and protest your country coward policy toward it's allies.



It would be nice if you spend some time wasting time on this crap, because you might actually learn how to debate and be able to actually talk like a sensible person, instead of yapping crazily without making any sense.

It's a shame that Yemen is going through such a crisis, but I don't really consider Houthis as my "brothers" in whatever sense you mean. Someone in Yemen doesn't suddenly become my "brother" based on his religious beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

UAE army Leclerc in Yemen,equipped with the Azur kit.
I hope it could perform well there,and hope the emiratis to have a good opinion about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> The invading force has to invade. Invade means to enter. You can only enter a place when you are not in it.
> 
> There are many better words you can use depending on which side you are. If you are on the side of Hadi, may I suggest the word "coup". That's when a local force overthrows the government.
> 
> If a person is on the side of Houthis, they will probably consider their action an extension of the revolution that was started a few years ago.
> 
> If a person is on the side of Saleh, they could consider it overthrowing the usurper Hadi.
> 
> But in no side, could the Houthis be called invaders. However, the Saudis could be called invaders, as they have forcefully entered a country using force.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if you spend some time wasting time on this crap, because you might actually learn how to debate and be able to actually talk like a sensible person, instead of yapping crazily without making any sense.
> 
> It's a shame that Yemen is going through such a crisis, but I don't really consider Houthis as my "brothers" in whatever sense you mean. Someone in Yemen doesn't suddenly become my "brother" based on his religious beliefs.


Since they are not your brothers, then why do you care so much? Oh let me guess, it's your human instincts which can't bear seeing other human beings suffer... 

You know, you want some sense, here you go, you are the most hypocrite people I've ever known, you are a freaking Iranian, like others of your kind support your regime which happens to be the most sadistic, dictator terrorist dark regime in the world who generously support the blood thirsty mass murderer giraffe in Syria, and further finance, train and arm terror groups in Lebanon, Iraq and Afghanistan to fight Syrians, more than 300+ thousand have been killed by you, and yet you dare to come here and pretend to be sensitive human over a bunch of crazy terrorists who took over Yemen and ousted it's legitimate president? Get lost buddy.

That's why I don't take you or your kind seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Since they are not your brothers, then why do you care so much? Oh let me guess, it's your human instincts which can't bear seeing other human beings suffer...



Exactly.


----------



## Serpentine

Demonstrations today in Sana'a against Saudi aggression. Compare that to those pics with 2 dozen stooges posing for camera with UAE, Saudi flags as 'proof' that Saudis are popular in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

Most of N.yemen supports Houthis but in S.Yemen they are weaker

Lets see what happens when gulfies start moving northwards


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Demonstrations today in Sana'a against Saudi aggression. Compare that to those pics with 2 dozen stooges posing for camera with UAE, Saudi flags as 'proof' that Saudis are popular in there.


Protests against Huthies in Sanaa before they repress and prevent them from protesting again:























Madali said:


> Exactly.


Interesting... Then, where were you the last four years when Syrians were being slaughtered and gassed? Come on Mr. Sensitive human, answer me without the disgusting lies you use when you get cornered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Interesting... Then, where were you the last four years when Syrians were being slaughtered and gassed? Come on Mr. Sensitive human, answer me without the disgusting lies you use when you get cornered.



When the choice is between stability and extremist terrorist headcutting scum, then the choice is easy.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> When the choice is between stability and extremist terrorist headcutting scum, then the choice is easy.


That's why I say the language you understand is the language of power. There's noway for logic to make it into your heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That's why I say the language you understand is the language of power. There's noway for logic to make it into your heads.



Hah. Your logic is this: The Houthis are *invading *Yemen because they are *not Arabs* (since they *are Shias*).

Thats what happens when a person bases their whole political mindset on Israeli intelligence material. It wraps their minds.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Hah. Your logic is this: The Houthis are *invading *Yemen because they are *not Arabs* (since they *are Shias*).
> 
> Thats what happens when a person bases their whole political mindset on Israeli intelligence material. It wraps their minds.


You are right, but you can do nothing about it except watching and moaning...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You are right, but you can do nothing about it except watching and moaning...



Do not waste your time with these extremists , they war will continue till Houthi savages return back to their caves in Saida . Welad manyooka dola ma yefhamo 3'eer el darb el gezam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You are right, but you can do nothing about it except watching and moaning...


Bro, where was this pic taken? Whose Apaches are those? UAE or Saudi?


----------



## KTOOOOM

Indus Falcon said:


> Bro, where was this pic taken? Whose Apaches are those? UAE or Saudi?


all GCC countries got the longbow


----------



## bsruzm

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You are right, but you can do nothing about it except watching and moaning...


Their moaning reminds me mosquito's, both noisy, annoying and need blood of somebody else to populate their own.
And so I agree with you that power is what prevents mosquito's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

UAE armored vehicle in Yemen


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Indus Falcon said:


> Bro, where was this pic taken? Whose Apaches are those? UAE or Saudi?


It was taken from Aden airport, they are Saudi and Emarati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It was taken from Aden airport, they are Saudi and Emarati.


The Apache A is Saudi, and D Emarati?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Indus Falcon said:


> The Apache A is Saudi, and D Emarati?


I guess yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Indus Falcon said:


> The Apache A is Saudi, and D Emarati?


Saudi Arabia have the A\D\E


----------



## Wahhab2701

I wish Saudi-GCC coalition won't stop in Saida. They should continue this war and airstrike until Houthies turn into glass, literally.


mahatir said:


> Do not waste your time with these extremists , they war will continue till Houthi savages return back to their caves in Saida . Welad manyooka dola ma yefhamo 3'eer el darb el gezam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Indus Falcon said:


> The Apache A is Saudi, and D Emarati?




All 4 are Apache E, all of them Saudi. The Long Bow radar is not equipped over the whole Apache fleet.



HAIDER said:


> UAE armored vehicle in Yemen




This is taken from Afghanistan not from Yemen.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Where are all the Iranian & pro members who were praying for a ground attack by the Arab Coalition?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Houthis need help from their allies, A genuine help but Sanaa & Sa'ada ground assault will explains the actual capability of Saudi and emarti soldiers. It was obvious that houthis have over stretched their territory and defeating them from south was easier. but defeating them in their stronghold will show the effectiveness of Gulfi alliance.


----------



## Smh12344538

power of steel said:


> That would be next to impossible because southerners have no public support in North Yemen. Houthis never dared to attack Aden until Qaeda exploded a big bomb in Sanaa. Heck, even Hitler only annexed two places, one is Sudetenland and the other is Austria, because these two places are ethnic German.


This is the stupidest thing i have ever read it made me lose a few brain cells. Aden was before the attack a weapons free city, al qaeda is in hadramout, the houthis(or should i say ali saleh) were always planning an invasion, they didnt dig those huge tunnels under aden in a day after al qaeda detonated a bomb, think before you speak and stop making a fool of your self.

Some dumb retards on this thread say the south yemenis want to take over taiz, honestly how dumb can you get? We want to be as far away from them as possible.The whole point of south yemeni independence is to separate from the north and its people not stay with them or take over them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

HAIDER said:


> UAE armored vehicle in Yemen




iraq...


----------



## HAIDER

Oublious said:


> iraq...


Very shocking video, these terrorist are hell hardcore trained. Where ever they are , but its tough to handle em.


----------



## Antaréss

*#Beirut: Who is the Best 'Resister', Al-Houthi or Nasrullah ? | Daily News Analysis*




*Summary :*
*Abdulmalik Al-Houthi* teaches *Hasan Nasrullah* a lesson and makes him shut up.

Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!! 
Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!! 
Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!! 
Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!! 
Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!! 
Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!! 

This is how the '_resistance_' fights *Zionists*  .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

BREAKING. After Israeli ammo box from 1967 Assadists found another proof of Israeli involvement: a machine gun box from 1978!







But they are being lazy. If they searched better they could find newer evidence: like M-16 mags or toilet paper left by Israeli soldiers in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Antaréss said:


> *#Beruit: Who is the Best 'Resister', Al-Houthi or Nasrullah ? | Daily News Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary :*
> *Abdulmalik Al-Houthi* teaches *Hasan Nasrullah* a lesson and makes him shut up.
> 
> Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!!
> Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!!
> Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!!
> Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!!
> Amereeeeeeeeeeka!!!
> Isra'eeeeeeeeeeeel !!!
> 
> This is how the '_resistance_' fights *Zionists*  .


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> BREAKING. After Israeli ammo box from 1967 Assadists found another proof of Israeli involvement: a machine gun box from 1978!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are being lazy. If they searched better they could find newer evidence: like M-16 mags or toilet paper left by Israeli soldiers in 2006.



The ones they found in Bint Jbeil you mean ?


----------



## Frogman

Coalition forces, militia loyal to the exiled government, and separatists move on Taiz. 

Relevant quotes:-

_Militia forces loyal to Yemen's exiled government fought their way deep into the central city of Taiz on Sunday, local officials said, largely pushing out Houthi militiamen from the country's third largest city.

The tribal fighters seized a mountaintop citadel and an intelligence headquarters in battles with the Houthis and allied Yemeni army units, who control two military bases in the city.

Tank battles and air strikes have rocked Taiz since April, when the militia forces backed by Gulf Arab warplanes rose up against the Houthis. The combat has left much of the city in ruins and its residents pinned down inside their homes.

Fighting had been stalemated for almost four months but the Houthis' opponents have gained the upper hand with training and weapons deliveries by the Gulf states, and have seized several southern provinces in an advance northward toward Sanaa.

Residents in the capital reported the first Gulf Arab air strikes on the city for about a month on Sunday targeting the main military airport and a weapons depot.

The United Nations' envoy to Yemen, Ismail Ould Cheikh Ahmed, has been shuttling between the warring sides, including the Houthis' representatives in neighbouring Oman, in an attempt to secure Houthi withdrawals from cities and spare Yemen's ancient capital from a devastating final battle.

"There is great progress in the ongoing negotiations in Muscat.* The Houthis have agreed to the plan of the international envoy and the response of the Yemeni government is expected tomorrow*," a Yemeni politician told Reuters on condition of anonymity.

Anti-Houthi fighters poised to seize key central Yemen city| Reuters
_
An end in sight? 
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Houthis are withdrawing from many cities, according to Reuters. Plus they eventually withdraw from Sanaa too. Some talks underway among different factions. Saleh again joining Suadi hand. Suadi intelligence used Alqaida and ISIL factions in Yemen against Yemanis very affectively


----------



## KTOOOOM

HAIDER said:


> Houthis are withdrawing from many cities, according to Reuters. Plus they eventually withdraw from Sanaa too. Some talks underway among different factions. Saleh again joining Suadi hand. Suadi intelligence used Alqaida and ISIL factions in Yemen against Yemanis very affectively


Yemanis now is alqaida .lol
keep crying

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

KTOOOOM said:


> Yemanis now is alqaida .lol
> keep crying


Its between invaders (democracy lovers),Yemen and Western Media...


----------



## T-55

Destroyed Saudi M2 Bradley infantry fighting vehicles and other equipment












sorce bmpd - Уничтоженные саудовские БМП М2 Bradley и другая техника


----------



## Frosty

Ta'iz Al-qahira castle now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I was bored and had sometime to go back to some lovely posts, let's start...



Cheetah786 said:


> *
> Question= *what will Arabs do in Yemen *
> Answer= *Arabs will take action over Yemen if peace efforts fail
> 
> *Question*=How Can you explain
> *Answer*= Hammond said Britain and her western allies were discussing their response


What about now? It's the Decisive Storm era baby..


ResurgentIran said:


> There is now an awakening in Yemen.
> The Houthis are back baby!


Indeed, they are back to their caves in Sadaa, although I doubt they'll be back alive.. Sorry to burst it so harshly..


Daneshmand said:


> Soon, Yemen will be liberated.


Yep, liberated from Huthies...


KingMamba said:


> Well if Saudis militarily intervene we will finally get an answer as to the real fighting capabilities of their army.


And you got the answer pretty well, didn't you?


Sinan said:


> Well, no offence to my Saudi friends but according to history Saudi is all talk.


What about now?


Surenas said:


> Are you watching Saudi?


Yes yes, we're watching..


Sinan said:


> Well, i personally wish to see, Saudis to kick the @ss of these mullah backed dogs who tries to cause trouble in every Arab state.... but* i'm not getting my hopes up*.


You should have...


ResurgentIran said:


> I dont know how much involved Iran is. As I have said earlier, I have yet to see any proof.
> But if it turns out that they are, I can understand the rationale. Probably motivated by ksa's misadventure in Syria by trying to topple Assad.
> *So while I would not call it revenge, I would definitely say that Iran would do it to want to establish a strong deterrence against ksa and give them a lesson that engaging in such an aggression against an Iranian ally is going to have a great cost. Right now the cost being that Yemen, traditionally in ksa's orbit, having been fallen out of their hands.
> So that would make them think twice before they contemplate doing such a thing again.*
> Assuming Iran is involved, which I have not seen proof of yet.


And what a lovely revenge it was, what an entertaining lesson it is. 


SOHEIL said:


>


Lol


ResurgentIran said:


> Or declare new capital in Riyadh. lol


Or in Sanaa.. Just saying


Daneshmand said:


>


I swear to god, I was taking a shower when I heard about the campaign at about 12 AM from the TV, then I rushed out dancing and singing, then I made myself French Fries and enjoined them while watching the News on the TV till morning. What an amazing wonderful night it was.


Horus said:


> Huthis are about to get slaughtered. If GCC wants to go inside Yemen, it will begin by a complete wipe out of Huthi airpower followed by a No Fly Zone which Iran won't be able to break nor be able to lift the naval blockade. With no supplies, GCC jets bombing them day in, night out, Iran looking the other way as if they never existed and Yemeni opposition being armed and advancing into Huthi territory, we are looking at a slaughter and nothing less. Saudis will make sure a big bang is sent over to all Iranian proxies that when you are getting screwed, the Iranians don't show up. Iran has no capability to fight a full scale war with GCC, the GCC will achieve air dominance over Iranian airspace rendering their Ballistic Missiles and Navy utterly useless. Due to these constraints, the Huthis are in for a slaughter.


And you were right.


Hasbara Buster said:


> *Yemen Joins The Axis Of Resistance*


Not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I was bored and had sometime to go back to some lovely posts, let's start...
> 
> 
> What about now? It's the Decisive Storm era baby..
> 
> Indeed, they are back to their caves in Sadaa, although I doubt they'll be back alive.. Sorry to burst it so harshly..
> 
> Yep, liberated from Huthies...
> 
> And you got the answer pretty well, didn't you?
> 
> What about now?
> 
> Yes yes, we're watching..
> 
> You should have...
> 
> And what a lovely revenge it was, what an entertaining lesson it is.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Or in Sanaa.. Just saying
> 
> I swear to god, I was taking a shower when I heard about the campaign at about 12 AM from the TV, then I rushed out dancing and singing, then I made myself French Fries and enjoined them while watching the News on the TV till morning. What an amazing wonderful night it was.
> 
> And you were right.
> 
> Not anymore.



lol you went through all that trouble to find older posts just to glow? 
The overall performance by ksa has been pathetic, with airplanes killing their own allies in friendly fire several times, and houthis having steamrolled through entire Yemen in the span of a month. And just now (after 5 months), you have enjoyed some success, but there is no sign that the war is over.
saudi entanglement is the best news, now they can get bogged down in an endless conflict at their southern border, that has been going on since March. And again, there are no signs of it ending anytime soon. The longer it goes on, the worse news for Saudi Arabia. 
And other Arabs like yourself celebrate killing other Arabs and pretend this is somehow a successful campaign against Iran. Waging war against Iran, by destroying a neighboring Arab state. Hmm....I swear, I have never met a more fail people in my entire life.
The longer term trends does not point in your favor.

Oh, and get a life you pathetic dimwit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

ResurgentIran said:


> lol you went through all that trouble to find older posts just to glow?
> The overall performance by ksa has been pathetic, with airplanes killing their own allies in friendly fire several times, and houthis having steamrolled through entire Yemen in the span of a month. And just now (after 5 months), you have enjoyed some success, but there is no sign that the war is over.
> saudi entanglement is the best news, now they can get bogged down in an endless conflict at their southern border, that has been going on since March. And again, there are no signs of it ending anytime soon. The longer it goes on, the worse news for Saudi Arabia.
> And other Arabs like yourself celebrate killing other Arabs and pretend this is somehow a successful campaign against Iran. Waging war against Iran, by destroying a neighboring Arab state. Hmm....I swear, I have never met a more fail people in my entire life.
> The longer term trends does not point in your favor.
> 
> Oh, and get a life you pathetic dimwit.


I feel a slight case of butthurt, dont cry pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I was bored and had sometime to go back to some lovely posts, let's start...
> 
> 
> What about now? It's the Decisive Storm era baby..
> 
> Indeed, they are back to their caves in Sadaa, although I doubt they'll be back alive.. Sorry to burst it so harshly..
> 
> Yep, liberated from Huthies...
> 
> And you got the answer pretty well, didn't you?
> 
> What about now?
> 
> Yes yes, we're watching..
> 
> You should have...
> 
> And what a lovely revenge it was, what an entertaining lesson it is.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Or in Sanaa.. Just saying
> 
> I swear to god, I was taking a shower when I heard about the campaign at about 12 AM from the TV, then I rushed out dancing and singing, then I made myself French Fries and enjoined them while watching the News on the TV till morning. What an amazing wonderful night it was.
> 
> And you were right.
> 
> Not anymore.





ResurgentIran said:


> lol you went through all that trouble to find older posts just to glow?
> The overall performance by ksa has been pathetic, with airplanes killing their own allies in friendly fire several times, and houthis having steamrolled through entire Yemen in the span of a month. And just now (after 5 months), you have enjoyed some success, but there is no sign that the war is over.
> saudi entanglement is the best news, now they can get bogged down in an endless conflict at their southern border, that has been going on since March. And again, there are no signs of it ending anytime soon. The longer it goes on, the worse news for Saudi Arabia.
> And other Arabs like yourself celebrate killing other Arabs and pretend this is somehow a successful campaign against Iran. Waging war against Iran, by destroying a neighboring Arab state. Hmm....I swear, I have never met a more fail people in my entire life.
> The longer term trends does not point in your favor.
> 
> Oh, and get a life you pathetic dimwit.



A-lot of Frustration in your writing besides your dog in syria has been fighting for over 4 years and the us campaign in iraq which includes iran has been over a year now fighting a bunch savages with ak-47 ,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

mahatir said:


> A-lot of Frustration in your writing besides your dog in syria has been fighting for over 4 years and the us campaign in iraq which includes iran has been over a year now fighting a bunch savages with ak-47 ,



Frustration? I've been chillaxing and occupied with real life you dumb little mosquito.  There is nothing to be frustrated about anyway because its the Arab people that are preoccupied with slaughtering each other 24/7. And then we have other idiots celebrating it because they think its a stab against Iran. Killing their own kin to get at Iran. Thats why I say you people (well not you, seeing as how you're a malaysian) are by and large a failure at life. 
Oh and Bashar is sitting firmly because we say so. He has lost more cities in the periphery recently, but is still in firm control of all the major arteries and cities (where the majority of the population live). So no, Im not frustrated. Not as frustrated as you gulf junkies got when you got a temper tantrum, after uncle sam decided not to bomb Assad. 
Where did you get air from anyway? haha


----------



## mahatir

ResurgentIran said:


> Frustration? I've been chillaxing and occupied with real life you dumb little mosquito.  There is nothing to be frustrated about anyway because its the Arab people that are preoccupied with slaughtering each other 24/7. And then we have other idiots celebrating it because they think its a stab against Iran. Killing their own kin to get at Iran. Thats why I say you people (well not you, seeing as how you're a malaysian) are by and large a failure at life.
> Oh and Bashar is sitting firmly because we say so. He has lost more cities in the periphery recently, but is still in firm control of all the major arteries and cities (where the majority of the population live). So no, Im not frustrated. Not as frustrated as you gulf junkies got when you got a temper tantrum, after uncle sam decided not to bomb Assad.
> Where did you get air from anyway? haha


I sense your frustration but that's how things will be from now on in the Arab peninsula . All you can do is simply pay lip service and condemn . Anyone who will seek alliance or close ties with Iran will have their country sent back to the stone age such as syria or occupied like yemen and Bahrain.



ResurgentIran said:


> Frustration? I've been chillaxing and occupied with real life you dumb little mosquito.  There is nothing to be frustrated about anyway because its the Arab people that are preoccupied with slaughtering each other 24/7. And then we have other idiots celebrating it because they think its a stab against Iran. Killing their own kin to get at Iran. Thats why I say you people (well not you, seeing as how you're a malaysian) are by and large a failure at life.
> Oh and Bashar is sitting firmly because we say so. He has lost more cities in the periphery recently, but is still in firm control of all the major arteries and cities (where the majority of the population live). So no, Im not frustrated. Not as frustrated as you gulf junkies got when you got a temper tantrum, after uncle sam decided not to bomb Assad.
> Where did you get air from anyway? haha


Problem is in your backward fake Shia religion which promotes hate and takfirism . When you have a bunch of savages who believe some weird guy hiding in a basement will come out and rule the world for sure there would never be peace in any country where these creatures live .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Typical culture of most Arab countries in fighting a war. Starve civilians in enemy areas and use all savage methods possible to win.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633410466308489216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633405094105509889
PS: This guy is against Houthis, as much as he is against Saudi aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> Frustration? I've been chillaxing and occupied with real life you dumb little mosquito.  There is nothing to be frustrated about anyway because its the Arab people that are preoccupied with slaughtering each other 24/7. And then we have other idiots celebrating it because they think its a stab against Iran. Killing their own kin to get at Iran. Thats why I say you people (well not you, seeing as how you're a malaysian) are by and large a failure at life.
> Oh and Bashar is sitting firmly because we say so. He has lost more cities in the periphery recently, but is still in firm control of all the major arteries and cities (where the majority of the population live). So no, Im not frustrated. Not as frustrated as you gulf junkies got when you got a temper tantrum, after uncle sam decided not to bomb Assad.
> Where did you get air from anyway? haha


Since Arabs slaughter eachother, then why you are so butt-hurt? I'm sorry to break it to you, Shiite are not Arabs like us and have never been.



Serpentine said:


> *Typical culture of most Arab countries in fighting a war. Starve civilians in enemy areas and use all savage methods possible to win.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633410466308489216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633405094105509889
> PS: This guy is against Houthis, as much as he is against Saudi aggression.


Lol.. Oh my god..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> Typical culture of most Arab countries in fighting a war. Starve civilians in enemy areas and use all savage methods possible to win.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633410466308489216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633405094105509889
> PS: This guy is against Houthis, as much as he is against Saudi aggression.


He is from sanaa, i can almost guarantee he is a closet afashi but is just hiding it because his master is getting his behind handed to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you, Shiite are not Arabs like us and have never been.



lol ok then...


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

Actually I have not even been following this, whats the situation currently ?


----------



## Dino

situation aint good for houthis or their saleh buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Frosty said:


>



From Yesterday:


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Saudi , aek , mission ka nam bhi origional nahi rakh sakte ...


every thing has to have the ending word "Storm"


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> From Yesterday:


Death to America, Death to Israel but hey lets kill yemenis - official houthi motto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Death to America, Death to Israel but hey lets kill yemenis - official houthi motto



Actually no, Saudis have killed most of Yemeni civilians till now.
-----------------------------------------------

From 2 days ago:






Total number of Saudi military vehicles destroyed in border areas till 2 days ago is 173, including 32 tanks, 30 armored vehicles and 111 patrol vehicles. That's a good number, considering Saudi ground forces haven't set a foot on Yemen till now from north and all of these vehicles are destroyed inside Saudi territory.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634054249328979969


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Total number of Saudi military vehicles destroyed in border areas till 2 days ago is 173, including 32 tanks, 30 armored vehicles and 111 patrol vehicles. That's a good number, considering Saudi ground forces haven't set a foot on Yemen till now from north and all of these vehicles are destroyed inside Saudi territory.



It's now, let's make up numbers game as we've lost patience over our allies in Yemen fiasco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's now, let's make up numbers game as we've lost patience over our allies in Yemen fiasco.



Why should I make up numbers? You can check the YouTube channel, almost all videos of the destroyed targets are there, takes some of your time, but it's all there


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Why should I make up numbers? You can check the YouTube channel, almost all videos of the destroyed targets are there, takes some of your time, but it's all there


Where are the 32 tanks? I understand someone can be frustrated but not to this degree. I've watched all videos but the numbers are ridiculous..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where are the 32 tanks? I understand someone can be frustrated but not to this degree. I've watched all videos but the numbers are ridiculous..



That's not an odd figure. They are literally living on the Saudi side of border since first days of invasion, releasing videos of attacks on border guards, vehicles, tanks and military posts in the border. every day or every few hours. Not that all of them is filmed, but a great number of them are in the page. I don't understand why should they lie when the numbers could be much more exaggerated if they planned on lying.

Keep in mind that, not all those attacks fully destroyed tanks for example, some left a damage only. All attacks are counted in these numbers.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> That's not an odd figure. They are literally living on the Saudi side of border since first days of invasion, releasing videos of attacks on border guards, vehicles, tanks and military posts in the border. every day or every few hours. Not that all of them is filmed, but a great number of them are in the page. *I don't understand why should they lie when the numbers could be much more exaggerated if they planned on lying.*
> 
> Keep in mind that, not all those attacks fully destroyed tanks for example, some left a damage only. All attacks are counted in these numbers.


I know, the Arab coalition losses in vehicles are really small in numbers. Only few have been targeted by Huthies. We can't take the numbers in your video unless there are proofs. Huthies have been so desperate to film every single bullet they shoot at Saudi Arabia to the degree they fabricated many of the films to raise their fighters' morale (You can barely see uncut video).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

I wonder if the Sauds are thinking about buying Armata from Russia after losing so many vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino

losing so many vehicles? cmon now. and the saudis will never buy russian weapons that fills up putin coffers



Serpentine said:


> Actually no, Saudis have killed most of Yemeni civilians till now.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> From 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of Saudi military vehicles destroyed in border areas till 2 days ago is 173, including 32 tanks, 30 armored vehicles and 111 patrol vehicles. That's a good number, considering Saudi ground forces haven't set a foot on Yemen till now from north and all of these vehicles are destroyed inside Saudi territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634054249328979969





poor haykal is mad that his ahfash bank rollers and houthi allies are getting their arse whopped in the south. someone should break the news to him to get ready in sanaa coz folks are coming up north

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Serpentine said:


> Actually no, Saudis have killed most of Yemeni civilians till now.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> From 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of Saudi military vehicles destroyed in border areas till 2 days ago is 173, including 32 tanks, 30 armored vehicles and 111 patrol vehicles. That's a good number, considering Saudi ground forces haven't set a foot on Yemen till now from north and all of these vehicles are destroyed inside Saudi territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634054249328979969




I thought gat was only sold in yemen did not know it reached iran to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

*UN says Yemen near famine from conflict, blocked ports; 'almost incomprehensible' suffering*

*By BRIAN ROHAN* Associated Press

AUGUST 19, 2015 — 3:40PM

0
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=http://strib.mn/1ECvo9U
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?ur...ed+ports;+'almost+incomprehensible'+suffering

EMAIL

PRINT
MORE
CAIRO — The war in Yemen has pushed the country to the brink of famine, with both commercial food imports and aid deliveries held up by the fighting and millions of hungry women and children facing possible starvation, the United Nations said Wednesday.


Ertharin Cousin, head of the U.N.'s World Food Program, said that while some food aid is flowing in, fighting around major ports is stalling deliveries, while reaching the country's interior is proving difficult and donor funding is still falling short.


"If we do not receive the additional access that is required to meet the needs of those who are affected by this ongoing conflict, if we cannot support the commercial markets by ensuring that the ports are open and providing food to ensure that those who have resources can buy the food that is necessary, and if we do not see increased donor support, we are facing the perfect storm in Yemen," she told reporters in Cairo.


Cousin was in Cairo following a three-day trip to Yemen. The WFP says all sides in the conflict must approve food deliveries.


U.N. humanitarian chief Stephen O'Brien, who also just returned from Yemen, told the U.N. Security Council "the scale of human suffering is almost incomprehensible."


*He said he was shocked by what he saw: Four out of five Yemenis are in need of humanitarian assistance, nearly 1.5 million people are internally displaced, and people were using cardboard for mattresses at a hospital where lights flickered, the blood bank had closed and there were no more examination gloves.*


Yemen's conflict pits Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, and troops loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh against southern separatists, local and tribal militias, Sunni Islamic militants and troops loyal to President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who is in exile in Saudi Arabia.


The humanitarian situation has steadily deteriorated since the fighting picked up in March, when Saudi Arabia launched a U.S.-backed coalition air campaign against Houthi forces and their allies, which control large swaths of the country, including the capital.


Saudi Arabia views the Houthis as a proxy of its arch rival, Shiite powerhouse Iran, and an attempt to expand its influence on the Arabian Peninsula. Iran supports the Houthis politically but denies arming them.


Pro-government forces pushed the rebels out of the southern port city of Aden last month and have made gains in the surrounding provinces. But their advance stalled on Tuesday after a rebel ambush killed dozens of fighters.


Since August, the food program says it has been able to make 16 deliveries via sea to Yemen, accounting for over 123,000 metric tons of food. But difficulties remain because of the fighting, which has caused port closures. The western port city of Hodeida was hit with airstrikes Tuesday night.


"We actually had a ship berthed in port that was not damaged but had not been given clearance to offload when that bombing attack occurred," Cousin said. "We're bringing in food from Hodeida that because of the conflict we can't get to the south.


"We have right now, a ship sitting off the port of Aden that has materials in it that we could use in the south, and we're still waiting for permission for that ship to come in," she said, adding that in order to access the rest of the country, all the ports must be open.


Oxfam's country director, Philippe Clerc, said only two humanitarian vessels have been able to dock and off-load at the Hodeida port in the past more than two weeks.


*O'Brien, the U.N. humanitarian chief, called the airstrikes and shelling at Hodeidah a violation of international humanitarian law, saying they damaged "the main lifelines" for importing crucial food, medicine and fuel and could severely impact the entire country.*


Yemen, the Arab world's poorest country, needs to import food even in peacetime.


The WFP estimates that nearly 13 million people in Yemen lack proper access to food, with 6 million, or one in five of the country's population, in urgent need of assistance. The organization is seeking financial support for a $320 million emergency operation program it expects to launch in September.


Other organizations also registered alarm on Wednesday over the desperate situation in Yemen.


The U.N.'s humanitarian office says to 4,500 people have been killed and a further 23,000 have been wounded to date, many of them civilians.


Human Rights Watch and 22 other human rights and humanitarian organizations said that the U.N.'s Human Rights Council should create a commission of inquiry to investigate allegations of war crimes by all parties since September 2014.


*In Geneva, the head of the International Red Cross said: "Yemen after five months looks like Syria after five years."*


----------



## Dino

yemen looks like syria? someone needs to visit aleppo homs jobar daaraya and see what the middle ages look like.


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> Actually no, Saudis have killed most of Yemeni civilians till now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634054249328979969


Whats your source? press tv?



Knowing Afash and the houthis they're probably blowing up their own vehicles and label them saudi for propaganda, the desperation is hilarious.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

The Houthis are losing at the moment..

*BUT*

this is the time for Saudi to pull out now. No way her her armour division, mechanize infantry, support fire group are able to penetrate Yemen's western mountain.

But that carries a risk of losing prestige if a local stooge are not able to hold ground.


----------



## Smh12344538

Lux de Veritas said:


> The Houthis are losing at the moment..
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> this is the time for Saudi to pull out now. No way her her armour division, mechanize infantry, support fire group are able to penetrate Yemen's western mountain.
> 
> But that carries a risk of losing prestige if a local stooge are not able to hold ground.


Not really, if they manage to secure major cities then they can easily blockade mountainous regions. But i dont care, no south yemenis should go fight the lazy northern scums war for them, if they want the houthis out they should spit out the qhat and go fight for themselves and not wait for any of our people.



C130 said:


>


My God that active protection mechanism was beautiful.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Not really, if they manage to secure major cities then they can easily blockade mountainous regions. But i dont care, no south yemenis should go fight the lazy northern scums war for them, if they want the houthis out they should spit out the qhat and go fight for themselves and not wait for any of our people.
> 
> 
> My God that active protection mechanism was beautiful.


Yemeni mountains are the only arable land in the penisular and they are quite self sufficient.

Best hope is the Saudi allies can hold on to plains.


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that an Apache helicopter is downed by Yemeni army/Houthis in Jizan province of Saudi Arabia, 2 pilots instantly killed.

Should wait for further details.

PS: Also confirmed by Saudi Press Agency.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634820946847633409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> Reports that an Apache helicopter is downed by Yemeni army/Houthis in Jizan province of Saudi Arabia, 2 pilots instantly killed.
> 
> Should wait for further details.
> 
> PS: Also confirmed by Saudi Press Agency.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634820946847633409



Beautiful. May the rest get shot down too, and all those mercenaries get whacked. Great day for the glorious people of Yemen!


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile in 'liberated' Tai'z, those who were shedding crocodile tears on Syria for 4 years go on with their own savagery.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634751292007677952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634803509448323072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

mahatir said:


> Disgusting when you use the pain of other people to Justify the crimes of your clown in Syria . Expected from a typical takfiri shia extremist .



In Yemen, a foreign country is sending in planes to attack the country to install their own puppet government.
In Syria, the presiding government is defending itself against rebels that were funded, trained, and supported by foreign entities.

Civilians denying in both cases is a great shame, but the former is a much greater evil. 

To have a correct comparison, imagine this with Syria. Imagine if there was a local revolution (all Syrians, no outside groups) and this local group, with the support of millions of other Syrians, with the support of the ARMY (!!), arrest Assad for whatever reason. Assad, because he would have no support from the local population or his army, runs away to Iran. Iran then starts bombing Syria, sending planes & tanks, to quell this homegrown uprising, killing thousands and destroying the countries infrastructure with the aim of reinstalling the exiled President. 

Is that how it was in Syria? Even close? 

Now take Syria's case and apply it to Yemen. Yemen is a stable country, having a decent standard of living, and while Hadi is not the nicest President, the country is doing reasonable well in the region from an economical point of view. There is are some protests against Hadi, due to the Arab spring, it happens in other countries too. In some countries like Egypt it eventually brings down the old system while in countries like Jordan, it dies down. Now in this scenario, Yemen's enemies (let's say Iran), quickly fund groups inside the country. It's land neighbors (let's pretend Iran is its land neighbor) give them logistic and military support. Fighters come from all around the world to fight against Hadi. Their aim is not to establish a different Yemen government or get reforms, but to establish a new Islamic Caliphate! 

Is that how it was in Yemen? Even close?


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin




----------



## Serpentine

Ambush in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia. Sources say Saudi soldiers ran aways, leaving equipment behind after the first bullet was fired.





















Captured guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

I think both Yemen and Syria need freedom to decide where they want to go and what type of government they want. In Syria a violent dictator bashar al assad is killing, no massacring his own people. In Yemen Saudi is trying to push a government onto locals which locals do not want. The same can be said about Yemen. I am certain that most Syrians are sick bashar. 

We should not let our rivalries come in front of the democratic right of local people. This is hard for both Iran and Saudi to understand as they are both theocratic states. Only difference is Iran has a much more independent foreign policy than Saudia. But both restrict freedoms to local people in their own nations and are trying to support their own people in Syria and Yemen. Foreign solutions do not work for local problems. 

Let the Yemenites and Syrians choose their own form of governance. I have much respect for Iran but I don't think supporting Bashar is a good move. Similarly Saudi aggression in Yemen too is uncalled for.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Serpentine said:


> Captured guns




Are those AK-74s?



haviZsultan said:


> Let the Yemenites and Syrians choose their own form of governance. I have much respect for Iran but I don't think supporting Bashar is a good move. Similarly Saudi aggression in Yemen too is uncalled for.




Assad is the legitimate elected president of Syria. I was hoping he did not run last year, but he did. And what makes Hadi? 1 candidate in an election is not legitimate. An election must have at least 2 candidates.


----------



## haviZsultan

soldier of Putin said:


> Are those AK-74s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assad is the legitimate elected president of Syria. I was hoping he did not run last year, but he did. And what makes Hadi? 1 candidate in an election is not legitimate. An election must have at least 2 candidates.


How does an autocratic dictator who inherited rule from his father rather than earn it due to merit look like a legitimate elected president of Syria?


----------



## Madali

haviZsultan said:


> I think both Yemen and Syria need freedom to decide where they want to go and what type of government they want. In Syria a violent dictator bashar al assad is killing, no massacring his own people. In Yemen Saudi is trying to push a government onto locals which locals do not want. The same can be said about Yemen. I am certain that most Syrians are sick bashar.
> 
> We should not let our rivalries come in front of the democratic right of local people. This is hard for both Iran and Saudi to understand as they are both theocratic states. Only difference is Iran has a much more independent foreign policy than Saudia. But both restrict freedoms to local people in their own nations and are trying to support their own people in Syria and Yemen. Foreign solutions do not work for local problems.
> 
> Let the Yemenites and Syrians choose their own form of governance. I have much respect for Iran but I don't think supporting Bashar is a good move. Similarly Saudi aggression in Yemen too is uncalled for.



Iran got involved at a very late stage. I posted in another thread that foreigners, such as Qatar, were funding rebels as early as 2011.

What should Iran do? Ignore its ally (only Arab country that supported Iran against Saddam) and let it fall to foriegn funded terrorists so they can also take over Iraq and then, Iran will have foreign funded terrorists right at our border. And when they start to destabilize our country, who will help us? 

Why dont theae funders look at the great work they did in Libya. Iran wasn't involved there. Are Libyans living in paradise after the Qatar funded groups took over?


----------



## Serpentine

soldier of Putin said:


> Are those AK-74s?



I'd say they are AK-103.



haviZsultan said:


> I think both Yemen and Syria need freedom to decide where they want to go and what type of government they want. In Syria a violent dictator bashar al assad is killing, no massacring his own people. In Yemen Saudi is trying to push a government onto locals which locals do not want. The same can be said about Yemen. I am certain that most Syrians are sick bashar.
> 
> We should not let our rivalries come in front of the democratic right of local people. This is hard for both Iran and Saudi to understand as they are both theocratic states. Only difference is Iran has a much more independent foreign policy than Saudia. But both restrict freedoms to local people in their own nations and are trying to support their own people in Syria and Yemen. Foreign solutions do not work for local problems.
> 
> Let the Yemenites and Syrians choose their own form of governance. I have much respect for Iran but I don't think supporting Bashar is a good move. Similarly Saudi aggression in Yemen too is uncalled for.



You are right. But the difference is, Iran said a hundred times that if the fighting stops, it agrees with an election supervised by international monitors to let the Syrians decide their fate, but other countries are only insisting on Assad to go and don't listen to anything else, so why should Iran stop supporting an ally that helped Iran in most difficult times when most of 'ummah' were backstabbing us during 80s? If they don't want to stop fighting or giving arms,funds to various terrorist groups, then why should Iran stop supporting the government? 

Unlike Yemen, where a fully Yemeni movement without any foreigners or foreign arms and funds is fighting the gov and Saudis want to enforce their own stooge and don't agree to any elections (which is not surprising, since in Saudi Arabia, election is meaningless). They accuse Houthis to be Iran's agents, and with the support of the west, are destroying all Yemen and now the majority of population is in risk of famine something that did not happen in Syria in this huge scale even after 4 years of a devastating war. No food is allowed by Saudis to northern areas to 'punish' the northerners and they destroyed Hodaida, the only port receiving food and aid for northern Yemen and the capital.

The difference is, Saudis have the support of the west, so they do whatever they want, while Assad doesn't have that support, that's why they all insisting on him to go and have propped up terrorists fighting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

haviZsultan said:


> How does an autocratic dictator who inherited rule from his father rather than earn it due to merit look like a legitimate elected president of Syria?




The Syrian people voted for Assad in last year's presidential election. There were two Sunni candidates but they both received few votes.

In any case, there is not democracy in the ME. The ME is not ready for democracy like us western people. There are either dictators or kings in the ME.


----------



## haviZsultan

Madali said:


> Iran got involved at a very late stage. I posted in another thread that foreigners, such as Qatar, were funding rebels as early as 2011.
> 
> What should Iran do? Ignore its ally (only Arab country that supported Iran against Saddam) and let it fall to foriegn funded terrorists so they can also take over Iraq and then, Iran will have foreign funded terrorists right at our border. And when they start to destabilize our country, who will help us?
> 
> Why dont theae funders look at the great work they did in Libya. Iran wasn't involved there. Are Libyans living in paradise after the Qatar funded groups took over?


I understand Irans concerns. The whole world is doing it (protecting its interests), why should Iran not. I however do not believe we must lose our morality and have clear lines what is good and evil. Bashar is killing his own people. I don't think there is debate on this and I feel it is the genuine truth.

There may be better ways for Iranian power projection than getting involved in this useless game of leverage and influence over a few weak arab states. Iran talks back to giant US but I don't think we should lose the benefits of democracy in the process. I support many things about Iran but not its policy in Syria. I say let Bashar fall. 

Egypt and Libya, well at least the people got what they wanted. In this time and age and even previously peoples tolerance for monarchs ruling nations for 10-20 years without progress is falling out. UAE and Qatar can survive with autocracy because they have really improved the condition of their people. But can Syria-I don't think so. I would say free syria of bashar-call a vote which also has the choice of adding bashar rule for a few years-election must be transparent and finally let the peoples voice come out.

For this we need to look at the democratic process favourably. Even in the earliest of Islamic times (Rashidun caliphates) leaders were in some way or the other elected



soldier of Putin said:


> The Syrian people voted for Assad in last year's presidential election. There were two Sunni candidates but they both received few votes.
> 
> In any case, there is not democracy in the ME. The ME is not ready for democracy like us western people. There are either dictators or kings in the ME.


Was the UN or even OIC or some credible organization overseeing the vote and what proof is there the vote wasn't rigged. I can't stop you from vouching for syria. But when I see many dying in said country daily just so Assad can continue to rule-well I don't call this man a very noble leader. 

When the people want you out you resign-instead he's adding to his war crimes.


----------



## soldier of Putin

haviZsultan said:


> Was the UN or even OIC or some credible organization overseeing the vote and what proof is there the vote wasn't rigged. I can't stop you from vouching for syria. But when I see many dying in said country daily just so Assad can continue to rule-well I don't call this man a very noble leader.
> 
> When the people want you out you resign-instead he's adding to his war crimes.




This does not concern us. Syria is not a democratic country like Russia. Syria is a dictatorship. There are only dictators and kings in the ME, no democracy. Syria simply serves Russia's interests, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Ambush in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia. Sources say Saudi soldiers ran aways, leaving equipment behind after the first bullet was fired.


Maybe that's why Huthies haven't been able to advance one inch into Saudi territory... , man you still don't get it, Saudi Army performance in this war is definitely the best of the best among all wars against either militias or traditional armies, let alone both at the same time. It has been four months already, Arab coalition losses in men and vehicles are unmentionable. Last time, you made up numbers because you couldn't believe the actual numbers of losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

soldier of Putin said:


> This does not concern us. Syria is not a democratic country like Russia. Syria is a dictatorship. There are only dictators and kings in the ME, no democracy. Syria simply serves Russia's interests, nothing more, nothing less.


Russia (and Japan to an extent) as a country confuses me. You had an opportunity in Afghanistan to shame the Americans you left that. You could have snubbed US by veto-ing sanctions on Iran in the UN but you went through. You are doing little about Ukraine. It seems the superpower of yesterday has agreed to be a minor local power now. But you seem intent on protecting Assad. I don't get the logic as 200000 Syrians have died because of said dude.There are better ways for power projection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Maybe that's why Huthies haven't been able to advance one inch into Saudi territory... , man you still don't get it, Saudi Army performance in this war is definitely the best of the best among all wars against either militias or traditional armies, let alone both at the same time. It has been four months already, Arab coalition losses in men and vehicles are unmentionable. Last time, you made up numbers because you couldn't believe the actual numbers of losses.




I think Huti strategy is wait until Hadi die of old age.



haviZsultan said:


> Russia (and Japan to an extent) as a country confuses me. You had an opportunity in Afghanistan to shame the Americans you left that. You could have snubbed US by veto-ing sanctions on Iran in the UN but you went through. You are doing little about Ukraine. It seems the superpower of yesterday has agreed to be a minor local power now. But you seem intent on protecting Assad. I don't get the logic as 200000 Syrians have died because of said dude.There are better ways for power projection.




Russia snatched the biggest annexation since Sudetenland and Austria without firing a shot. As for Donbas, the fun hasn't YET started there yet, so hold your popcorn.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

soldier of Putin said:


> I think Huti strategy is wait until Hadi die of old age.


By that time they will be long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> By that time they will be long gone.




Who are you referring to?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

soldier of Putin said:


> Who are you referring to?


I always wonder why all of you in the opposite side are always so smart?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Maybe that's why Huthies haven't been able to advance one inch into Saudi territory... , man you still don't get it, Saudi Army performance in this war is definitely the best of the best among all wars against either militias or traditional armies, let alone both at the same time. It has been four months already, Arab coalition losses in men and vehicles are unmentionable. Last time, you made up numbers because you couldn't believe the actual numbers of losses.



Saudi performance has been the best in whole history of human race. Even Greek Gods wouldn't have matched the mighty forces of Saudi Arabia.

The casualties is not high because there is basically no Saudi forces fighting on the ground. They are being killed inside Saudi Arabia.

Houthis withdrew from most of southern Yemen without firing a bullet or facing any coalition soldiers, for whatever reason they had. Now what happened to coalition's 'super fast' advances where they captured areas that Houthis had already emptie before? Why did it all stop suddenly? Maybe because Yemeni army/Houthis stopped retreating from most areas now? Fighting in south Yemen where the majority of population are not in their support is a mistake, so their decision to withdraw was a good one, and you can count it as the most successful military victory in history of humans, capturing empty areas one after another, where the enemy has already retreated its forces.

And those numbers I provided were the truth. Give me one single reason why I should believe a Saudi apologist who has been denying till now that Saudis are killing mostly civilians.

So, they haven't advanced one inch in Saudi territory? Then why the hell are they in Saudi territory 24/7 killing soldiers, destroying vehicles? Didn't you see the footage where they are filming the city of Najran itself?


----------



## Madali

haviZsultan said:


> I understand Irans concerns. The whole world is doing it (protecting its interests), why should Iran not. I however do not believe we must lose our morality and have clear lines what is good and evil. Bashar is killing his own people. I don't think there is debate on this and I feel it is the genuine truth.
> 
> There may be better ways for Iranian power projection than getting involved in this useless game of leverage and influence over a few weak arab states. Iran talks back to giant US but I don't think we should lose the benefits of democracy in the process. I support many things about Iran but not its policy in Syria. I say let Bashar fall.



If we go back on news from 2011 and so, we would see how uninvolved iran was. Iran was even willing to let Assad fall as long as there was no vacuum that gives rise to dangerous elements.

We are used to vacuums filled with extremists. Our neighbors aren't Norway and Denmark. Our neighbors are a country like Afghanistn that had extremists ruling for many years and it was extremely problematic for our country (and for yours too).

Instability is not in our interest. A stable enemy is actually more safe for us than an unstable Saudi. As much as we have problems with Saudi, it would be much worse if it fell and it became anarchic and ruled by groups like Daesh.

Now lets go back to 2011 again. Qatar and Turkey were high on their new regional roles. They helped Libya fall, Morsi was in power, and wow, if they got Syria too, it would be so amazing. So, they (and by extension the rebels) weren't even interested in TALKING. If we went back in time, and had serious talks, and involve Iran in the talks to pressur Assad as an ally, would it be unthinkable to have a transitional government to oave the way for big changes? But Qatars demand was that, no talks until Assad steps down. They probably expected NATO to come in and kill Assad like they did Ghadaffi but Russia wasn't having any of it.

Syria could hve handled better. But as we saw from Nato attacking Libya, Saudi invading Bahrain, Morsi's death sentence, and Syria"s foreign invention, the Arab "Spring" was a complete failure. Only Tunisia was a true revolutuon.



> Egypt and Libya, well at least the people got what they wanted. In this time and age and even previously peoples tolerance for monarchs ruling nations for 10-20 years without progress is falling out. UAE and Qatar can survive with autocracy because they have really improved the condition of their people. But can Syria-I don't think so. I would say free syria of bashar-call a vote which also has the choice of adding bashar rule for a few years-election must be transparent and finally let the peoples voice come out.
> 
> For this we need to look at the democratic process favourably. Even in the earliest of Islamic times (Rashidun caliphates) leaders were in some way or the other elected
> 
> 
> Was the UN or even OIC or some credible organization overseeing the vote and what proof is there the vote wasn't rigged. I can't stop you from vouching for syria. But when I see many dying in said country daily just so Assad can continue to rule-well I don't call this man a very noble leader.
> 
> When the people want you out you resign-instead he's adding to his war crimes.



I'm happy I'm not in charge of political decisions because its not easy. Everyone hear makes easy decisions not thinking about easy decisions. Assad might be bad but aupporting rebels with billions of money to get rid of him was much worse because look wherethe country is now.

I'm not a fan of Ghadaffi but by funding his opposition, they dragged the country into a civil war then had NATO bomb it until the government waa destroyed. This made Libya, the African country with one of the highest standard of living (among Africans) into a shithole.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Anyone read Saleh twitter? Hilarious.

bad news for Hadi 

Yemen officials say al-Qaida seizes key areas of Aden - Yahoo News


----------



## Serpentine

Reports that another Saudi Apache is downed in south Yemen. It's unconfirmed for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Serpentine said:


> Reports that another Saudi Apache is downed in south Yemen. It's unconfirmed for now.




This time most likely destroyed by Qaeda. As Gaddafi used to say, tis Qaeda, tis Qaeda


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Saudi performance has been the best in whole history of human race. Even Greek Gods wouldn't have matched the mighty forces of Saudi Arabia.


Using sarcasm doesn't make a fact less factual. Saudi Arabia army has been fighting both asymmetrical and traditional wars at the same time, fighting tens of thousands of heavily armed militias and regular army. Yet, Saudi Army have done such an exceptional job.


Serpentine said:


> The casualties is not high because there is basically no Saudi forces fighting on the ground. They are being killed inside Saudi Arabia.


Here we go, firstly Huthies in Yemen as a whole and in Sadaa, their stronghold, in specific share 1600 km long border with Saudi Arabia, which is perfect for asymmetrical war. Nonetheless, they couldn't advance an inch nor they could win a single battle and all attacking forces have been obliterated.

Secondly, as a matter of fact Saudi Arabia and UAE, both deployed their troops on ground and launched an operation dubbed Golden Arrow, which has resulted with liberating five governerates in four weeks.


Serpentine said:


> Houthis withdrew from most of southern Yemen without firing a bullet or facing any coalition soldiers, for whatever reason they had. Now what happened to coalition's 'super fast' advances where they captured areas that Houthis had already emptie before? Why did it all stop suddenly? Maybe because Yemeni army/Houthis stopped retreating from most areas now? Fighting in south Yemen where the majority of population are not in their support is a mistake, so their decision to withdraw was a good one, and you can count it as the most successful military victory in history of humans, capturing empty areas one after another, where the enemy has already retreated its forces.


Oh yes, that's a good one 


Serpentine said:


> And those numbers I provided were the truth. Give me one single reason why I should believe a Saudi apologist who has been denying till now that Saudis are killing mostly civilians.


The one single reason is because it's a lie, big one. Since you have no proof you can't make it real. As you see, Huthies are so much desperate to film everything, bring us videos or pictures that prove *half *the numbers you are talking about.



Serpentine said:


> So, they haven't advanced one inch in Saudi territory? Then why the hell are they in Saudi territory 24/7 killing soldiers, destroying vehicles? Didn't you see the footage where they are filming the city of Najran itself?


27/7 killing soldiers? Are you for real honey? And in the city of Najran? Why not making it Riyadh for the old times sake?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemeni Tochkas bombed Saudi bases near border






Yemenis destroyed a Saudi border tower






Yemenis ambushed Saudi army vehicles


----------



## Daneshmand

haviZsultan said:


> Russia (and Japan to an extent) as a country confuses me. You had an opportunity in Afghanistan to shame the Americans you left that. You could have snubbed US by veto-ing sanctions on Iran in the UN but you went through. You are doing little about Ukraine. It seems the superpower of yesterday has agreed to be a minor local power now. But you seem intent on protecting Assad. I don't get the logic as 200000 Syrians have died because of said dude.There are better ways for power projection.



The reason has to do with national security of these countries. Syria and Lebanon for Russia and Iran are like their permanently parked aircraft carriers on Mediterranean sea next to Israel. Specially for Iran, this is one of the cornerstone of its military doctrine. Is it "ethical"? I do not know. I know this, that the people living there, need order. Be that order supplied by Iran, Russia or China or anyone else. Does not matter. But order should be there. Since freedom in these kind of nations does not lead to Jeffersonian democracy or Scandinavian welfare state. It leads to zombies running around and killing innocent people. The prime of examples of which you can see in Libya, Nigeria, Somalia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Tunisia etc etc. 

You need a draconian security establishment in these nations to keep things from going back several centuries which is the natural desire of these societies. The natural desire to go back to caves and primitive life. 

And this order being protected by Russia, China and Iran via Assad is the only hope for Syria. Failure of this, would mean the implementation of Western policy of "chaos for Islamic lands" which would mean bloodshed and insecurity for all. Assad might not be an angel. Neither any of us are nor any of those who would replace him. But he is much preferable to Baghdadis and Zavaheris. 

I think Muslims should concentrate less on "freedom and democracy" and more on stability and progress. Freedom and democracy without stability and progress means nothing. I would prefer an eye surgeon as the president of a country than to a zombie group who go around banning polio vaccine and killing polio vaccination teams in order to save polio virus from extinction. This is not even about freedom. It is about sanity. And all governments have to kill their people who fall out of line. It does not matter whether in Syria, or in Iran or in Pakistan or in United States. There would be no government otherwise. 

What is going on in Syria by comparison is just a pinprick to what had gone on in American civil war or European wars. Governments killing people should not really be a comparison criterion. A batter criterion would be for what purpose the killing is occurring. Do rebels in Syria who are fighting the government want to bring about a Scandinavian welfare state or a Takfiri Utopia? Will Syria become an Scandinavian model state if Assad lays down arms and hand over the country to rebels? History says otherwise. Libya after Ghadafi and Afghanistan after becoming a republic are two good examples.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Daneshmand said:


> Syria and Lebanon for Russia and Iran are like their permanently parked aircraft carriers on Mediterranean sea next to Israel.




And thanks to Bush's stupidity you can add Iraq to that list too.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

soldier of Putin said:


> Yemeni Tochkas bombed Saudi bases near border





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634774116889952256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634774116889952256




Bad luck for Saudi soldiers. RIP

Yemenis doing well against Saudi soldiers. Even Ukrainians never dare to take on Russian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

BLACKEAGLE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634774116889952256


hahahaha
they learned from their master the of Photoshop and propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

_Al Qaeda militants took control of a western district of Yemen's main port city of Aden on Saturday night, residents said, in another sign that the group is drawing strength from five months of civil war.

The entrance of Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula into Aden, once one of the world's busiest ports and the most secular and secure parts of an otherwise restive country, would be one of its biggest gains yet.
*
"Dozens of Al Qaeda militants were patrolling the streets with their weapons in total freedom in a number of areas in Tawahi. At the same time, others raised the Al Qaeda black flag above government buildings, including the administrative building of the port," a resident told Reuters.*
_

-------

_Meanwhile elsewhere in the country, the Saudi-led coalition continued the bombardment of Yemen's Taez, its ‘third city’ held by Houthis, killing at least 80 people, mostly civilians, according to the Red Cross.

“My colleague was told that by noon yesterday, there were 50 killed; in the evening it went up to 80. These are figures we are receiving from various sides,” Rima Kamal, a spokeswoman in Yemen for the International Committee of the Red Cross told AFP._

-------

_With an average of eight child casualties every day since late March, the conflict has resulted in widespread destruction, according to UNICEF. Almost 10 million children equaling some 80 percent of the country’s kids need urgent humanitarian aid._


----------



## Frogman

Cheers big lads 

British Hostage Released in Yemen UAE SF Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Ambush in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia. Sources say Saudi soldiers ran aways, leaving equipment behind after the first bullet was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured guns


thank goodness Pakistan didnt send its soldiers as cannon fodder, we got Daesh knocking at our doors and still have Takfiri wahabi terrorists to deal inside Pakistan. 

so GCC, No thankyou. we wont join your atrocious war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Based on latest reports, General Abdelrahman al-Shahrani, commander of 18th infantry brigade of Saudi army was killed hours ago along some of his troops by Yemeni army in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia.

Should wait for official confirmation.

PS: Confirmed now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635500500864094209

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Serpentine said:


> Based on latest reports, General Abdelrahman al-Shahrani, commander of 18th brigade of Saudi army was killed hours ago along some of his troops by Yemeni army in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Should wait for official conformation.




It seems Saudi Arabia no longer reports losses for fear of worsening morale. RIP if true.

BTW, is Iran going to supply the Yemeni army with additional arms by ship? I doubt anyone would dare to shoot at an Iranian ship considering that would anger super power Russia.

Saudi M2 Bradleys ambushed and destroyed


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Based on latest reports, General Abdelrahman al-Shahrani, commander of 18th infantry brigade of Saudi army was killed hours ago along some of his troops by Yemeni army in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Should wait for official confirmation.
> 
> PS: Confirmed now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635500500864094209





Hell yeah , More people entering Wahhabis' heaven .


----------



## Serpentine

@BLACKEAGLE

I thought you said Yemeni army/Houthis haven't set one step in Saudi territory, how come they killed a Saudi general in his base inside Saudi territory along with his troops?


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I thought you said Yemeni army/Houthis haven't set one step in Saudi territory, *how come the killed a Saudi general in his base inside Saudi territory along with his troops?*



loooooooooooool 

You should notice that our generals are fighting on the ground along with the soldiers... 

An example :


----------



## Serpentine

Gasoline said:


> loooooooooooool
> 
> You should notice that our generals are fighting on the ground along with the soldiers...
> 
> An example :



Lol, okay.

So where was he killed? Inside Saudi territory or not?


----------



## Gasoline

المخروق mountain , under control  :









@Saif al-Arab ,@BLACKEAGLE , @KTOOOOM


----------



## Serpentine

Destroying a Saudi military post after destroying vehicle and soldiers running away:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> Lol, okay.
> 
> So where was he killed? Inside Saudi territory or not?



He was killed in Saudi-Yemeni borders defending his country, since the houthis are trying make some victories while they're suffering from losses in many fronts.

Killing 1 soldier mean there are 10 houthis will be sent to hell.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Gasoline said:


> He was killed in Saudi-Yemeni borders defending his country, since the houthis are trying make some victories while they're suffering from losing in many fronts.
> 
> Killing 1 soldier mean there are 10 houthis will be sent to hell.




10?


----------



## Gasoline

soldier of Putin said:


> 10?


----------



## soldier of Putin

So it's confirmed a general was killed today?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I thought you said Yemeni army/Houthis haven't set one step in Saudi territory, how come they killed a Saudi general in his base inside Saudi territory along with his troops?


Along with his troops? You're too optimistic. And regarding your question, haven't you heard of a mortar, a rocket? 

I assure you, Huthies will never be able to set a foot in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I assure you, Huthies will never be able to set a foot in Saudi Arabia.




Perhaps. But why should Hutis want to do that? Hutis want to wait until Hadi die of old age. Hadi turns 70 in a week.

With oil now below 40 a barrel, it seems Saudi Arabia is running short on funding for the war. Bombing raids have basically ceased.


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> Destroying a Saudi military post after destroying vehicle and soldiers running away:



To be honest, till now I don't get the purpose of this channel ( Al masirah), I went through its videos and I noticed 2 things :

1- In some videos they are making themselves as a brave fighters capable to hurt their enemy 
2- In the rest of the videos they're crying in front of the camera cuz of our reaction 

What a joke. lol 

*Fact *:

*Our leaders are fighting along with their troops in the battle, while Houthis leaders are hiding their asses in caves and cellars..*


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Along with his troops? You're too optimistic. And regarding your question, haven't you heard of a mortar, a rocket?



Wow, that must have been one hell of a super duper precise mortar then, killing one single general in middle of nowhere from kilometers away. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I assure you, Huthies will never be able to set a foot in Saudi Arabia.



Are you seriously trying to tease me or you actually believe what you just wrote? I mean there are tens of videos showing Saudi vehicles destroyed inside Saudi territory. Then where are they? on Mars? Or maybe Saudi vehicles have entered Yemen and all of them are being destroyed since there is not a single fight in northern areas of Yemen? Wouldn't that be much more embarrassing? I just put a video in my previous post where a Saudi military post is destroyed. I think that's not inside Saudi territory based on your logic, it must be Moon or Jupiter.

And where are all these vehicles?






Wandering on outskirts of city of Jizan.






Destroying vehicles in Jizan province.






Overlooking city of Najran:






Destroying vehicles inside Saudi territory.






They are attacking targets inside Saudi territory almost everyday and here we have one guy saying they can't set a step in Saudi territory. 



Gasoline said:


> *Our leaders are fighting along with their troops in the battle, while Houthis leaders are hiding their asses in caves and cellars..*



Actually no, your leaders are in their luxury palaces in Riyadh. It's the job of military commanders to fight a war and there are enough commanders fighting in Yemen everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Gasoline said:


> To be honest, till now I don't get the purpose of this channel ( Al masirah), I went through its videos and I noticed 2 things :
> 
> 1- In some videos they are making themselves as a brave fighters capable to hurt their enemy
> 2- In the rest of the videos they're crying in front of the camera cuz of our reaction
> 
> What a joke. lol
> 
> *Fact *:
> 
> *Our leaders are fighting along with their troops in the battle, while Houthis leaders are hiding their asses in caves and cellars..*


Same is done by Taliban offspring TTP in Pakistan. On one hand they pose as brave warriors of islam while killing our children and troops. When their asses are blown sky high they cry rape.


----------



## Gasoline

Houthis are using this codes to encrypt and protect their radio communications, but now it's between our hands : 






























Serpentine said:


> Actually no, your leaders are in their luxury palaces in Riyadh. It's the job of military commanders to fight a war and there are enough commanders fighting in Yemen everywhere.



Didn't say our kings or princes, I said ' leaders '. 
If the military commanders don't have the authority and the experience to be considered as leaders ? then who ?
Army chef !


----------



## raptor22

Gasoline said:


> He was killed in Saudi-Yemeni borders defending his country, since the houthis are trying make some victories while they're suffering from losses in many fronts.
> 
> Killing 1 soldier mean there are 10 houthis will be sent to hell.



But God says one for one ....


----------



## Gasoline

raptor22 said:


> But God says one for one ....



Allah says if you are in a war and if 1 of your soldiers killed you should take it as 1-by-1 ? 

Can you please provide me with this Ayah ?


----------



## Madali

Gasoline said:


> *Fact *:
> 
> *Our leaders are fighting along with their troops in the battle, while Houthis leaders are hiding their asses in caves and cellars..*



Sorry but your red-fonted fact is wrong

"Major General Abdulrahman bin Saad al-Shahrani, commander of the 18th Brigade, *was inspecting troops *deployed "on the front lines along the southern region when the post came under random enemy fire," said the military said in a statement carried by the official SPA news agency."

Inspecting troops. Not fighting.

But I mean, even if he was fighting, that's his job. Do you think in other countries brigades attack without any leaders? They send a few hundred soldiers in the front line without any generals?


----------



## soldier of Putin

Emirati battle cars destroyed / captured in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Madali said:


> Sorry but your red-fonted fact is wrong
> 
> "Major General Abdulrahman bin Saad al-Shahrani, commander of the 18th Brigade, *was inspecting troops *deployed "on the front lines along the southern region when the post came under random enemy fire," said the military said in a statement carried by the official SPA news agency."
> 
> Inspecting troops. Not fighting.
> 
> But I mean, even if he was fighting, that's his job. Do you think in other countries brigades attack without any leaders? They send a few hundred soldiers in the front line without any generals?



I think I had proved this fact with a video before I wrote it.

See this post .( if you don't mind )

I know about Gen. Al-Shahrani (RIP), and I didn't mean him personally BTW.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Serpentine said:


>


How is the coalition able to get a whole convoy solely composed of MRAPs destroyed at the hands of what can be described as a gurellia force at best?No wonder they need Indian Army to come and intervene.
Which type of ATGM is being used in the second video?​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Gasoline said:


> Houthis are using this codes to encrypt and protect their radio communications, but now it's between our hands :


That can be changed very easily .
By the way thats not encription . Communication encryption is done on hardware level by the help of dedicated chips on the radio that first digitalize and then encrypt the data and in more modern device compress them and send them in bursts .


----------



## بلندر

Gasoline said:


> *Our leaders are fighting along with their troops in the battle, while Houthis leaders are hiding their asses in caves and cellars..*



There is big difference between Generals and Leaders ...



JEskandari said:


> That can be changed very easily .
> By the way thats not encription . Communication encryption is done on hardware level by the help of dedicated chips on the radio that first digitalize and then encrypt the data and in more modern device compress them and send them in bursts .



it is basic form of Encryption ...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Wow, that must have been one hell of a super duper precise mortar then, killing one single general in middle of nowhere from kilometers away.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously trying to tease me or you actually believe what you just wrote? I mean there are tens of videos showing Saudi vehicles destroyed inside Saudi territory. Then where are they? on Mars? Or maybe Saudi vehicles have entered Yemen and all of them are being destroyed since there is not a single fight in northern areas of Yemen? Wouldn't that be much more embarrassing? I just put a video in my previous post where a Saudi military post is destroyed. I think that's not inside Saudi territory based on your logic, it must be Moon or Jupiter.
> 
> And where are all these vehicles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering on outskirts of city of Jizan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying vehicles in Jizan province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overlooking city of Najran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying vehicles inside Saudi territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are attacking targets inside Saudi territory almost everyday and here we have one guy saying they can't set a step in Saudi territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, your leaders are in their luxury palaces in Riyadh. It's the job of military commanders to fight a war and there are enough commanders fighting in Yemen everywhere.


Oh look, they're in the middle of Najran now:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

150+ air strikes on Sadda in 24 hours.


----------



## Azeri440

JEskandari said:


> That can be changed very easily .
> By the way thats not encription . Communication encryption is done on hardware level by the help of dedicated chips on the radio that first digitalize and then encrypt the data and in more modern device compress them and send them in bursts .



considering their other equipment , I would say they stick to the basics 

even if this is true , its pretty idiotic to just post that since its easy to just change the encryption


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 150+ air strikes on Sadda in 24 hours.



Talk about being pissed off.  Taking revenge from civilians, typical culture in most Arab armies in history. 


Meanwhile, a dramatic end of 2 Saudi brothers 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635720929767768064


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Based on latest reports, General Abdelrahman al-Shahrani, commander of 18th infantry brigade of Saudi army was killed hours ago along some of his troops by Yemeni army in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Should wait for official confirmation.
> 
> PS: Confirmed now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635500500864094209


rest in peace to the late general. this was a needless war and might become Vietnam or Afghanistan for KSA.
better pull out the troops and leave them to decide their fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> rest in peace to the late general. this was a needless war and might become Vietnam or Afghanistan for KSA.
> better pull out the troops and leave them to decide their fate.



Sometimes, people should pay for their stupidity to be slapped back to reality.

Soviets paid for their stupidity in Afghanistan, Americans paid for it in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq, and now Saudis should pay for their stupidity in Yemen.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Serpentine said:


> Destroying a Saudi military post after destroying vehicle and soldiers running away:


wow an air conditioned checkpost ? it looks like an air conditioner attached to the side of the wall. even the American soliders are not accorded such perks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Serpentine said:


> 2 #Saudi brothers died on the same day: One as a #ISIS suicide bomber in #Iraq, other as a soldier in a Apache crash. pic.twitter.com/ekghTSAMlG— Sakir Khader (@sakirkhader) August 24, 2015



interesting


----------



## Irfan Baloch

soldier of Putin said:


> It seems Saudi Arabia no longer reports losses for fear of worsening morale. RIP if true.
> 
> BTW, is Iran going to supply the Yemeni army with additional arms by ship? I doubt anyone would dare to shoot at an Iranian ship considering that would anger super power Russia.
> 
> Saudi M2 Bradleys ambushed and destroyed


Bradley is indeed a junk and a death trap for the soldiers. its entire program was scandalous wasting billions of dollars. the Israelis rejected it altogether in its original form. maybe KSA bought them just for the sake of friendship hoping never having to use themselves, but since Pakistanis refused to become their cannon fodder they had to send their own people



Serpentine said:


> Talk about being pissed off.  Taking revenge from civilians, typical culture in most Arab armies in history.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a dramatic end of 2 Saudi brothers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635720929767768064




so which one will go to heaven then? hmm



Serpentine said:


> Sometimes, people should pay for their stupidity to be slapped back to reality.
> 
> Soviets paid for their stupidity in Afghanistan, Americans paid for it in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq, and now Saudis should pay for their stupidity in Yemen.


I sometimes shudder with the thought that this could be our soldiers, sent in a false war with a false mission to protect Hijaz. who would have known back home that the Hijaz was hundreds of miles away from these barren rocks and hills. 

the blood of all the innocent civilians killed in the relentless bombing and the men killed on both sides is on the concious of those who decided to invade this helpless and defenceless country minding its business. this invasion just like the invasions of Iraq, Libya and Syria will only help one entity... Al Qaeda and its mutated form Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Talk about being pissed off.  Taking revenge from civilians, typical culture in most Arab armies in history.


Why pissed off? And regarding your second part, don't you mean culture of Iranian and pro Shiite and Alawaite armies and militias? And since when terror groups are civilians?


Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile, a dramatic end of 2 Saudi brothers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635720929767768064


Well, the guy is a terrorist but the interesting thing it's coming from an outspoken supporter of terror country and groups.



Irfan Baloch said:


> rest in peace to the late general. this was a needless war and might become Vietnam or Afghanistan for KSA.
> better pull out the troops and leave them to decide their fate.


It was a vital war, there was a legitimate elected president who was thrown out of power by a militia despite his efforts for peace who called for help from Arab countries and his call was responded to.



Serpentine said:


> Sometimes, people should pay for their stupidity to be slapped back to reality.
> 
> Soviets paid for their stupidity in Afghanistan, Americans paid for it in Vietnam, Afghanistan and Iraq, and now Saudis should pay for their stupidity in Yemen.


Do you call that payment? Yemen is different, it will be liberated and taken over to Arab custody. Now, Sanaa is prepared to breathe freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Irfan Baloch said:


> I sometimes shudder with the thought that this could be our soldiers, sent in a false war with a false mission to protect Hijaz. who would have known back home that the Hijaz was hundreds of miles away from these barren rocks and hills..



Can you imagine how this war would have turned out if Pakistan had joined in? See how cautiously sends in their soldiers. They bombed the country for 5 months and then moved in from the south, the place that they would face the least resistance. But if they had Pakistanis as soldiers, they would have send them en masse from the Saudi-Yemen border from the north, hundreds after hundreds. And because politicians are stubborn everywhere, the more Pakistanis would die, the less anyone would want to pull back, because the decision would have seemed wrong and would make them look bad to have no success, so more and more would be send in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It was a vital war, there was a legitimate elected president who was thrown out of power by a militia despite his efforts for peace who called for help from Arab countries and his call was responded to.
> 
> .


I wish a speedy peace without further bloodshed. people are suffering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Irfan Baloch said:


> so which one will go to heaven then? hmm



I'm not God, but I'd say neither one.



Irfan Baloch said:


> I sometimes shudder with the thought that this could be our soldiers, sent in a false war with a false mission to protect Hijaz. who would have known back home that the Hijaz was hundreds of miles away from these barren rocks and hills.
> 
> the blood of all the innocent civilians killed in the relentless bombing and the men killed on both sides is on the concious of those who decided to invade this helpless and defenceless country minding its business. this invasion just like the invasions of Iraq, Libya and Syria will only help one entity... Al Qaeda and its mutated form Daesh.



That's why I'm hoping they pay a dear price, and they are starting to do so. Pakistan made a very wise decision to stay out of this, there are much more important priorities for Pakistan to be concerned about now.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why pissed off? And regarding your second part, don't you mean culture of Iranian and pro Shiite and Alawaite armies and militias? And since when terror groups are civilians?
> 
> Well, the guy is a terrorist but the interesting thing it's coming from an outspoken supporter of terror country and groups.
> 
> 
> It was a vital war, there was a legitimate elected president who was thrown out of power by a militia despite his efforts for peace who called for help from Arab countries and his call was responded to.
> 
> 
> Do you call that payment? Yemen is different, it will be liberated and taken over to Arab custody. Now, Sanaa is prepared to breathe freedom.



You know what? Let's leave it, we are not gonna convince each other who is right or wrong. You can go on and claim even those babies killed in Saudi strikes are 'Houthi militias', I don't really care anymore. Trying to argue with someone like you is like trying a to write a diary on the sands of sea shoreline.

And btw, comparing our war culture to those of Saudis is an insult to us. We are the same country that treated Iraqi PoWs like guests, the same country that refused to bomb Iraqi civilians intentionally and on a very famous story, one of our pilots refused to destroy an important bridge for the first time passing over it because few civilian cars were passing on the bridge. We are the same country who refused to use chemical weapons against Iraq despite the capability of striking back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why pissed off? And regarding your second part, don't you mean culture of Iranian and pro Shiite and Alawaite armies and militias? And since when terror groups are civilians?




Reported for hate speech. Plus, I'm going to find and report your post about Shias cannot be Arabs. Prepare to be banned.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> It was a vital war, there was a legitimate elected president who was thrown out of power by a militia despite his efforts for peace




As a matter of fact, Hadi's term expired back in January. His term was not renewed. On a side note, a 1 candidate election had never been legitimate in the first place. Saleh handed power to his deputy Hadi. That's not democracy.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Irfan Baloch said:


> Bradley is indeed a junk and a death trap for the soldiers. its entire program was scandalous wasting billions of dollars. the Israelis rejected it altogether in its original form. maybe KSA bought them just for the sake of friendship hoping never having to use themselves, but since Pakistanis refused to bec
> 
> ome their cannon fodder they had to send their own people


M2 Bradly is one of the best IFVs in the world, well protected and has serious fire power.
M2 Bradley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
However, losses in vehicles and men is inevitable in any war let alone this one. Nevertheless, Saudi army losses is minimal and reflects it's excellent performance. Pakistan army suffered much more casualties fighting Taliban in their own country despite the fact that Huthies are much more armed supported by Saleh's regular army.




Irfan Baloch said:


> so which one will go to heaven then? hmm
> 
> 
> I sometimes shudder with the thought that this could be our soldiers, sent in a false war with a false mission to protect Hijaz. who would have known back home that the Hijaz was hundreds of miles away from these barren rocks and hills.
> 
> the blood of all the innocent civilians killed in the relentless bombing and the men killed on both sides is on the concious of those who decided to invade this helpless and defenceless country minding its business. this invasion just like the invasions of Iraq, Libya and Syria will only help one entity... Al Qaeda and its mutated form Daesh.



Indeed thank god you didn't send any troops, otherwise you would have bitten us in the *** claiming all the victories and liberation. Dear, just understand that Saudi Arabia has now much stronger army than yours and can well defend it's soil and interests as you clearly see in Yemen. Try first to secure your own unstable country before boasting around your super army.



soldier of Putin said:


> reported for hate speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, Hadi's term expired back in January. His term was not renewed. On a side note, a 1 candidate election had never been legitimate in the first place. Saleh handed power to his deputy Hadi. That's not democracy.


According to Yemenite constitution, the president can retract his resignation within 90 days. Anyway, take it as that or you can look at it as Saudi Arabia is a new colonial country which just craves for spanking pro-Iranian stooges in the region.


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> According to Yemenite constitution, the president can retract his resignation within 90 days.




Even if he does retract, his term ended in January. Yemen has no legal president for the time being.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Irfan Baloch said:


> I wish a speedy peace without further bloodshed. people are suffering


Yemen had been suffering before the Decisive Storm Operation because of Huthies. Huthies had been shelling and killing people before the Decisive Storm Operation. Just Yesterday, tens of civilians were killed by Huthies shelling in Taaz. It's a rightful war which has Yemen legitimate government support, Yemenite people support, Arab and Muslims support as well as International support. It's exactly like the military operations against Daesh. Where have your tears been when Huthis had been doing that? Save them for yourself.


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Anyway, take it as that or you can look at it as Saudi Arabia is a new colonial country which just craves for spanking pro-Iranian stooges in the region.




The ME is shared by 3 big language families: Semitic as represented by Arabic and Hebrew, Altaic as represented by Turkic, Indo European as represented by Iranic. It is for the interest of all to coexist peacefully in the ME.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

soldier of Putin said:


> Even if he does retract, his term ended in January. Yemen has no legal president for the time being.


He was elected on 27 February 2012 and his term ends on 27 February 2019.
President of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was elected on 27 February 2012 and his term ends on 27 February 2019.




Wrong. Hadi's term was extended once for 1 year till January 2015. He acted as interim president like Turchynov did in Ukraine. He did not have full term.

“The NDC has no legal authority to extend Hadi’s term because NDC members do not represent the Yemeni people,” he said. “Hadi’s term expired when his two-year term stipulated in the GCC [Gulf Cooperation Council] Initiative ended in February 2014.” Since then, Al-Baghdadi argues, Hadi’s presidency is illegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was elected on 27 February 2012 and his term ends on 27 February 2019.
> President of Yemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I know you don't care about truth, but Hadi was supposed to elected as a temporary President to pave the way for an actual presidency, therefore his terms was supposed to be 2 years. 

Here is an article from 2012,
Profile: Yemen's new president, Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi - CSMonitor.com

_"Over the course of his* two-year term*, he will be tasked with overseeing the drafting of a new constitution, military reforms, and a referendum that will pave the way to competitive elections."_

Here is Al Jazeera from Feb 2015,
Profile: Yemen's Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi - Al Jazeera English

_"Hadi was expected to launch a national dialogue, the first step in the transitional period that sought to end in legislative and presidential elections* within two years.*"_

Here is also Al Arabiya, Saudi Mouthpiece in 2012,
http://english.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/12/20/256089.html
_
"Elected in February for a* two-year interim period*"_

But hey, who cares about facts, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Heard a saudi commander was sent to hell , is that true ?  

bye bye F Face


----------



## gangsta_rap

lol


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You know what? Let's leave it, we are not gonna convince each other who is right or wrong. You can go on and claim even those babies killed in Saudi strikes are 'Houthi militias', I don't really care anymore. Trying to argue with someone like you is like trying a to write a diary on the sands of sea shoreline.
> 
> And btw, comparing our war culture to those of Saudis is an insult to us. We are the same country that treated Iraqi PoWs like guests, the same country that refused to bomb Iraqi civilians intentionally and on a very famous story, one of our pilots refused to destroy an important bridge for the first time passing over it because few civilian cars were passing on the bridge. We are the same country who refused to use chemical weapons against Iraq despite the capability of striking back.


I think we're all interested in the results which won't be long to be achieved.


----------



## KTOOOOM

lol Iranian
i think we need to change their language and culture and sect again 
and make sure we make it last longer so they don't forget again


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

GIANTsasquatch said:


> lol


"Lol" right back at you...


----------



## Serpentine

The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'. 

He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.









God, what an embarrassment.

@haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22

PS, correction: He is not the one killed yesterday, it's another commander with similar last name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Don't run away B!tches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Serpentine said:


> The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'.
> 
> He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what an embarrassment.
> 
> @haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22


so he rose from the death and wrote this hahahaha
at least check the date

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'.
> 
> He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what an embarrassment.
> 
> @haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22



Holy nationali unity The unity of some dumb bedouin camel jockey family's last name? A che kharan ina. Bikeshvara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

KTOOOOM said:


> so he rose from the death and wrote this hahahaha
> at least check the date



Wait a minute, the one that was killed was named Abdelrahman, right? This one is called Mohammad and he is deputy commander of Southern areas while Abdelrahman was commander of 18th brigade. So it's not the one who was killed yesterday, sorry my mistake.

But that still doesn't change the reality about running away from front lines, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

haman10 said:


> Don't run away B!tches




Soviet soldiers used to say in Afghanistan, what are we doing here, what are my friends dying for? I can imagine it's the same thing with Saudi soldiers in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'.
> 
> He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what an embarrassment.
> 
> @haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22
> 
> PS, correction: He is not the one killed yesterday, it's another commander with similar last name.





haman10 said:


> Don't run away B!tches





IR-TR said:


> Holy nationali unity The unity of some dumb bedouin camel jockey family's last name? A che kharan ina. Bikeshvara.





KTOOOOM said:


> so he rose from the death and wrote this hahahaha
> at least check the date


----------



## KTOOOOM

Serpentine said:


> Wait a minute, the one that was killed was named Abdelrahman, right? This one is called Mohammad and he is deputy commander of Southern areas while Abdelrahman was commander of 18th brigade. So it's not the one who was killed yesterday, sorry my mistake.
> 
> But that still doesn't change the reality about running away from front lines, lol.


hahahahahahaha get owned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Retard, if somebody wanted to fake it, they would get their dates in order. Anyway, getting painfully HOT in southern Sayhudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> Retard, if somebody wanted to fake it, they would get their dates in order. Anyway, getting painfully HOT in southern Sayhudi.


like this one





or




or




or




or




or





they learned good from their master
hahahahahahahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

IR-TR said:


> Retard, if somebody wanted to fake it, they would get their dates in order. Anyway, getting painfully HOT in southern Sayhudi.


lol , you're reasoning with a retard . he can't understand you so don't even bother bro 


KTOOOOM said:


> hahahahahahaha get owned


yeah 

you owned him so bad . don't be so cruel buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Wait a minute, the one that was killed was named Abdelrahman, right? This one is called Mohammad and he is deputy commander of Southern areas while Abdelrahman was commander of 18th brigade. So it's not the one who was killed yesterday, sorry my mistake.
> 
> But that still doesn't change the reality about running away from front lines, lol.


Even with that it's not talking about running away but rather warning from taking days off more than they're allowed to. And use your brain for a moment, if Saudi soldiers run away, then why Huthies are being roasted in mass numbers who haven't been able to capture an inch of Saudi territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'.
> 
> He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what an embarrassment.
> 
> @haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22
> 
> PS, correction: He is not the one killed yesterday, it's another commander with similar last name.



When the $hit hits the fan some guys stay and some guys run ... as it seems big number of Saudi soldiers preferred the second scenario "backing home with their tails between their legs ....

The name of the commander who was killed was "Abdol Alrahman Alshahrani" :





​But this one is "Mohammad ibn Ali Alsharrani" ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Even with that it's not talking about running away but rather warning from taking days off more than they're allowed to. And use your brain for a moment, if Saudi soldiers run away, then why Huthies are being roasted in mass numbers who haven't been able to capture an inch of Saudi territory?



Actually as I said, you are in state of denial. It's right that I don't understand Arabic much, but that doesn't mean you can fool anyone here, it's already clear what he is saying in that paper. He is giving warning and somehow begging at the same time for soldiers to stop leaving their units from southern areas in mass numbers.

And Houthis being roasted in Saudi Arabia? Where? When?  Why should they 'capture' any area or city? That's absolutely pointless, not only it will legitimize and victimize Saudi Arabia, but also it means they will be sitting ducks in cities and towns for jets. The whole point of incursions in Saudi Arabia is inflicting losses, killing soldiers (even if they run away faster than Olympic running games), destroying vehicles and waging a war of attrition. Its goal is not to capture areas inside Saudi territory. If it was, they would have already done it, just like they did in 2009, when Saudis begged Jordanian Darak forces to push them out and even they failed and at the end, they agreed to pull off because of ceasefire.

I have showed you videos of Saudi vehicles being destroyed inside Saudi territory and military posts being destroyed after soldiers ran away with their tails between their legs, and you are telling me they haven't advanced on inch? They are in Saudi territory wandering around 24/7. 

But keep repeating that lie to yourself, the reality is obvious for those who are interested.



raptor22 said:


> When the $hit hits the fan some guys stay and some guys run ... as it seems big number of Saudi soldiers preferred the second scenario "backing home with their tails between their legs ....
> 
> The name of the commander who was killed was "Abdol Alrahman Alshahrani" :
> 
> View attachment 249915
> 
> ​But this one is "Mohammad ibn Ali Alsharrani" ....


Yes, thanks, I already corrected that mistake.



KTOOOOM said:


> hahahahahahaha get owned



Actually that didn't change the reality of this paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Actually as I said, you are in state of denial. It's right that I don't understand Arabic much, but that doesn't mean you can fool anyone here, it's already clear what he is saying in that paper. He is giving warning and somehow begging at the same time for soldiers to stop leaving their units from southern areas in mass numbers.
> 
> And Houthis being roasted in Saudi Arabia? Where? When?  Why should they 'capture' any area or city? That's absolutely pointless, not only it will legitimize and victimize Saudi Arabia, but also it means they will be sitting ducks in cities and towns for jets. The whole point of incursions in Saudi Arabia is inflicting losses, killing soldiers (even if they run away faster than Olympic running games), destroying vehicles and waging a war of attrition. Its goal is not to capture areas inside Saudi territory. If it was, they would have already done it, just like they did in 2009, when Saudis begged Jordanian Darak forces to push them out and even they failed and at the end, they agreed to pull off because of ceasefire.
> 
> I have showed you videos of Saudi vehicles being destroyed inside Saudi territory and military posts being destroyed after soldiers ran away with their tails between their legs, and you are telling me they haven't advanced on inch? They are in Saudi territory wandering around 24/7.
> 
> But keep repeating that lie to yourself, the reality is obvious for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks, I already corrected that mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that didn't change the reality of this paper.


You know dear, I'll stop here but I'll quote this post back when Sanaa is liberated. BTW, regarding the roasted Huthies in mass numbers, just google their pictures.


----------



## Serpentine

@BLACKEAGLE

New gift for you, uploaded just an hour ago. Destroying an Abrams tank and 2 other tanks in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia 






Note that they haven't 'advanced' one inch inside Saudi territory, they actually shot those missiles from Sana'a. 
The tank was targeted in town of Al-khoba, Jizan province (who says it's inside Saudi territory? damn liars)





@beast89 @haman10 @raptor22 @JEskandari @The Last of us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

If these reports are concrete (and most of them do seem legitimate) then the Saudis are facing an unusually high attrition rate.

I don't know why the Saudis are bothering with an intervention. It probably would have been best to let the insurgent groups fight each other. Daesh and Al-queda have a presence in Yemen after all. Saudi intervention will only weaken the houthis and allow the greater threats such as daesh to swallow up yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> New gift for you, uploaded just an hour ago. Destroying an Abrams tank and 2 other tanks in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they haven't 'advanced' one inch inside Saudi territory, they actually shot those missiles from Sana'a.
> The tank was targeted in town of Al-khoba, Jizan province (who says it's inside Saudi territory? damn liars)
> View attachment 249917
> 
> 
> @beast89 @haman10 @raptor22 @JEskandari @The Last of us



My brother, I was just about to post that. God hates Saudi Arabia. This is prove. Saudi has spread SO MUCH death and violence around the region, now it's coming to bite them in the arse. I can't wait for more videos. May every single Saudi wahabbi die a painful, slow death. May we see hundreds more of these videos. Dumb wahabbis probably paid 10 million each for those Abrams. Cornet bait Their bankruptcy is near. GO YEMEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino

the tears of anti saudis is delicious. The last throes of people desperate for something after thier heroes got destroyed in aden, ibb taiz and dhale. This is a war the houthis are bound to lose. You know why. Because they are from a minority within a minority. You cannot beat demographics. No matter how many times you scream ya zaynab or ya ali. 

The saudis dont have to do anything. Once the southerners move up north they will sandwich the houthis from the south and the saudis from the north. So my fellow iranians. a few kornets aint going to change anything. Not once the demographics are stacked against you.

Just enjoy the show


----------



## IR-TR

Dino said:


> the tears of anti saudis is delicious. The last throes of people desperate for something after thier heroes got destroyed in aden, ibb taiz and dhale. This is a war the houthis are bound to lose. You know why. Because they are from a minority within a minority. You cannot beat demographics. No matter how many times you scream ya zaynab or ya ali.
> 
> The saudis dont have to do anything. Once the southerners move up north they will sandwich the houthis from the south and the saudis from the north. So my fellow iranians. a few kornets aint going to change anything. Not once the demographics are stacked against you.
> 
> Just enjoy the show



Fellow Iranians? Why don't you go F your mother? I did.

On topic: you seem to miss the fact that the southern Saudi area IS Shia too, meaning the same as the Northern Yemenis. Guess what momma's boy? There is no sandwiching there. Aside from your nonsense, the Zaidi's aren't alone in this. Saleh is no Zaidi, neither are his loyalists. And yet, they fight against Sahudi and Hadi too. What you got to say about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

IR-TR said:


> Fellow Iranians? Why don't you go F your mother? I did.
> 
> On topic: you seem to miss the fact that the southern Saudi area IS Shia too, meaning the same as the Northern Yemenis. Guess what momma's boy? There is no sandwiching there. Aside from your nonsense, the Zaidi's aren't alone in this. Saleh is no Zaidi, neither are his loyalists. And yet, they fight against Sahudi and Hadi too. What you got to say about that?


OMG   

i loooove you man  you should be a comedian 



Serpentine said:


> New gift for you, uploaded just an hour ago. Destroying an Abrams tank and 2 other tanks in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia


Whoopsi , that HAD to hurt 

little minions thought they could mess with them . this is what you get for being shyte stupid .

rest in hell like your brothers did in syria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> New gift for you, uploaded just an hour ago. Destroying an Abrams tank and 2 other tanks in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they haven't 'advanced' one inch inside Saudi territory, they actually shot those missiles from Sana'a.
> The tank was targeted in town of Al-khoba, Jizan province (who says it's inside Saudi territory? damn liars)
> View attachment 249917
> 
> 
> @beast89 @haman10 @raptor22 @JEskandari @The Last of us


So all you thought of is firing this missile inside Najran, you haven't use your brain to come up with idea it's mostly fired from Yemen side of the borders? 
As I told you the Saudi losses are minimal even when compared to American war in Afghanistan or Isreali war in Lebanon. Again I'm interested in the results.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saudi Abrams tanks destroyed by ATGMs today RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dino

IR-TR said:


> Fellow Iranians? Why don't you go F your mother? I did.
> 
> On topic: you seem to miss the fact that the southern Saudi area IS Shia too, meaning the same as the Northern Yemenis. Guess what momma's boy? There is no sandwiching there. Aside from your nonsense, the Zaidi's aren't alone in this. Saleh is no Zaidi, neither are his loyalists. And yet, they fight against Sahudi and Hadi too. What you got to say about that?



the only one unfortunate enough to **** you is your sister but we all know that dont we? you can tell when someone is too brain damaged to know some basic facts.

Southern saudi is not shiite. Its the eastern part.
saleh is a zaydi. Dumb ***
houthis are converted 12ers. They have nothing to do with zaydism. The founder and the current moron leader of houthis all lived in iran for years where they converted and no doubt filled their heads with ya zaynab and ya ali nonsense. 

which is why after repeatedly smashing his head every muharram and no doubt losing his brain cells, he decided to launch a war against the majority of the yemeni population going as far as aden. The blowback is huge and one you will no doubt enjoy. Watch out for the fox saleh the eternal double crosser hehe


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So all you thought of is firing this missile inside Najran, you haven't use your brain to come up with idea it's mostly fired from Yemen side of the borders?
> As I told you the Saudi losses are minimal even when compared to American war in Afghanistan or Isreali war in Lebanon. Again I'm interested in the results.



Considering Saudis haven't set one step inside Yemen from north and all their equipment are being destroyed inside Saudi Arabia? Yeah it is minimal.  Imagine what would happen if they had the balls to invade from north.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

soldier of Putin said:


> Saudi Abrams tanks destroyed by ATGMs today RIP



It's Tosan missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Daneshmand said:


> It's Tosan missile.




You mean Toophan?



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shiites are not Arabs.




reported for hate speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Considering Saudis haven't set one step inside Yemen from north and all their equipment are being destroyed inside Saudi Arabia? Yeah it is minimal.  Imagine what would happen if they had the balls to invade from north.


*Iranians*: Saudis will never dare to set a foot in Yemen...
After liberating more than half of Yemen...
*Iranians*: Saudis will never dare to set a foot in Yemen from the North...
After Saudi forces liberate Yemen and obliterate Huthies...
*Iranians*: Arabs kill Arabs, we don't care...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis shoot rockets at Saudis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

soldier of Putin said:


> You mean Toophan?



No. Toophan is reverse engineered copy of TOW missile. This one is reverse engineered copy of 9M113 Konkurs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good old Soviet stuff. The ignition sound, the flight pattern, the IR lamp etc are exactly like a Konkurs. So either Russia provided them or Iran. Bet would be on Iran, hence the Tosan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

soldier of Putin said:


> Yemenis shoot rockets at Saudis



How do you know those are Yemeni? There are foreign fighters in Yemen!


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> After liberating more than half of Yemen...




That's not the objective. Besides, northern Yemen has always been Shia land. Shia 44% of Yemeni population.


----------



## Dino

soldier of Putin said:


> That's not the objective. Besides, northern Yemen has always been Shia land. Shia 44% of Yemeni population.



beware cosack of folks looking for revenge. you should know this. when barbarian houthi cavemen from saadah start invading the south and kill the inhabitants, dont be suprised when people start looking for revenge.

Only this time there is no putin or khamenei to save the saadah cavemen.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Dino said:


> beware cosack of folks looking for revenge. you should know this. when barbarian houthi cavemen from saadah start invading the south and kill the inhabitants, dont be suprised when people start looking for revenge.
> 
> Only this time there is no putin or khamenei to save the saadah cavemen.




Houthis only attacked Aden after Qaeda bombed Sanaa and killed over 100 civilians. If south Yemenis invade the north they would be ambushed in the mountains.

But don't think Iranians are afraid of a war with Saudi Arabia if things get out of hand in Yemen. Iranians, like Hussein whom they revere as an imam, are not cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Dino said:


> The saudis dont have to do anything. Once the southerners move up north they will sandwich the houthis from the south and the saudis from the north. So my fellow iranians. a few kornets aint going to change anything. Not once the demographics are stacked against you.
> 
> Just enjoy the show



Is that why Saudis have bombed the country non-stop for 5 months destroying the full country? Is that how demographics work in your reality?

Saudis seem to be constantly forgetting that, on the Houthis side have been the country's freaking ARMY. So, basically KSA is attacking the official YEMENY ARMY, so stop pretending its about legitimacy, its pure and simple aggressive war. At least be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

soldier of Putin said:


> Houthis only attacked Aden after Qaeda bombed Sanaa and killed over 100 civilians. If south Yemenis invade the north they would be ambushed in the mountains.
> 
> But don't think Iranians are afraid of a war with Saudi Arabia if things get out of hand in Yemen. Iranians, like Hussein whom they revere as an imam, are not cowards.


we already owned Persian and erased their history when we were the weakest what do you think now we cant do it again when we are strong.it is known that Persian and roman cant hold a candle to an Arab we are their reality



Madali said:


> Is that why Saudis have bombed the country non-stop for 5 months destroying the full country? Is that how demographics work in your reality?
> 
> Saudis seem to be constantly forgetting that, on the Houthis side have been the country's freaking ARMY. So, basically KSA is attacking the official YEMENY ARMY, so stop pretending its about legitimacy, its pure and simple aggressive war. At least be honest.


go cry and lash yourself hahahahaha bitter to the bone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Serpentine said:


> The Saudi commander that was killed yesterday had issued a warning to those soldiers who are running away in mass numbers from southern areas of Saudi Arabia near Yemen border and called on them to stay and fight for this 'holy national duty'.
> 
> He says no excuse is accepted at all for disappearances from serving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, what an embarrassment.
> 
> @haman10 @beast89 @Daneshmand @raptor22
> 
> PS, correction: He is not the one killed yesterday, it's another commander with similar last name.







lol 

As always, the Photoshop army is trying to make some victories using photo editing programs. I don't blame them. They have many fans. Especially in Iran, where even the army have many amateurs in Photoshop. 










However, this is not my business, but lets focus on the pic in your post.

A boy of 10 years old can use the Photoshop and show better performance with unobservable mistakes. 


Your pic, sir : 

The *light sky blue* color exceeded the border of the paper. They still need some courses in using the Brush.  












@BLACKEAGLE @KTOOOOM @Saif al-Arab 

Guys, you should see the level of defeatism they're living in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

a map of the current situation in the war, not updated with Qaeda takeover of Dar Saad and part of Aden


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Iranians*: Saudis will never dare to set a foot in Yemen...
> After liberating more than half of Yemen...
> *Iranians*: Saudis will never dare to set a foot in Yemen from the North...
> After Saudi forces liberate Yemen and obliterate Huthies...
> *Iranians*: Arabs kill Arabs, we don't care...



No, Saudis did not 'liberate' any area, neither did they fight in south Yemen, even the Emirati soldiers didn't fight. Houthis retreated from south only because they had to do it eventually, since they had no support base. The whole moving into south was aimed at ousting Hadi from his Aden refuge. that's why they didn't move to south before Hadi fled to Aden.

I like how you call moving into empty areas as 'liberating', as if Saudis have shed blood or fought for it.



Gasoline said:


> lol
> 
> As always, the Photoshop army is trying to make some victories using photo editing programs. I don't blame them. They have many fans. Especially in Iran, where even the army have many amateurs in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this is not my business, but lets focus on the pic in your post.
> 
> A boy of 10 years old can use the Photoshop and show better performance with unobservable mistakes.
> 
> 
> Your pic, sir :
> 
> The *light sky blue* color exceeded the border of the paper. They still need some courses in using the Brush.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @KTOOOOM @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Guys, you should see the level of defeatism they're living in.



Did you really write that nonsense to prove it's a Photoshop?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Rex

KTOOOOM said:


> we already owned Persian and erased their history when we were the weakest


*
Actually you were the strongest then, you didn't have to imports your weapons then, apart from that you had strong faith in Allah. Now you have modern weapons like most countries but you import them. Apart from that, your faith in uncle sam and assrahell is stronger than your faith in Allah. You don't even have the sense to comprehend what that means.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gasoline said:


> lol
> 
> As always, the Photoshop army is trying to make some victories using photo editing programs. I don't blame them. They have many fans. Especially in Iran, where even the army have many amateurs in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this is not my business, but lets focus on the pic in your post.
> 
> A boy of 10 years old can use the Photoshop and show better performance with unobservable mistakes.
> 
> 
> Your pic, sir :
> 
> The *light sky blue* color exceeded the border of the paper. They still need some courses in using the Brush.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @KTOOOOM @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Guys, you should see the level of defeatism they're living in.


You can tag me to such posts, too.
I also enjoy reading of those cavemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

I don't think these guys are Iranian, but more likely Sauds.
Whatever is down there, it is 1100% dead.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> No, Saudis did not 'liberate' any area, neither did they fight in south Yemen, even the Emirati soldiers didn't fight. Houthis retreated from south only because they had to do it eventually, since they had no support base. The whole moving into south was aimed at ousting Hadi from his Aden refuge. that's why they didn't move to south before Hadi fled to Aden.
> 
> I like how you call moving into empty areas as 'liberating', as if Saudis have shed blood or fought for it.


Now, Huthies pulled out from Southern Yemen by themselves? And Southern Yemen is an empty area.. That's new. I just wonder what will you call liberating Northern Yemen. You always have excuses.


----------



## soldier of Putin

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I just wonder what will you call liberating Northern Yemen. You always have excuses.




How is that possible? Not even the US, the world's most powerful country, can occupy Iraq.

3 Saudi soldiers KIA during fight with Yemenis today RIP

3 Saudi soldiers killed in action against Yemen rebels - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Saudis turn a blind eye as Qaeda gains ground in Yemen


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> How is that possible? Not even the US, the world's most powerful country, can occupy Iraq.
> 
> 3 Saudi soldiers KIA during fight with Yemenis today RIP
> 
> 3 Saudi soldiers killed in action against Yemen rebels - Yahoo News



Ripped into pieces. Lovely. Sahudis need death, then they can go and suck off their 72 little virgin boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

IR-TR said:


> Ripped into pieces. Lovely. Sahudis need death, then they can go and suck off their 72 little virgin boys.




reported for inappropriate language

Yemenis fighting Saudis in the mountains of Ibb province






Yemenis ambushed Emirati combat cars RIP


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> reported for inappropriate language
> 
> Yemenis fighting Saudis in the mountains of Ibb province
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemenis ambushed Emirati combat cars



Beautiful. More dead rats, more equipment for the Yemeni people! Hope they can salvage those machine guns!


----------



## soldier of Putin

IR-TR said:


> More dead rats




reported for inappropriate language


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> reported for inappropriate language



And I've reported you for being a wahabbi Russian. Must be one of those 'caucasus russians'.


----------



## soldier of Putin

IR-TR said:


> And I've reported you for being a wahabbi Russian. Must be one of those 'caucasus russians'.




What? I'm as ethnic Russian as can be


----------



## bsruzm

IR-TR said:


> Ripped into pieces. Lovely. Sahudis need death, then they can go and suck off their 72 little virgin boys.


Are these what you were being taught by your father? And yet you call people terrorist.


----------



## IR-TR

bsruzm said:


> Are these what you were being taught by your father? And yet you call people terrorist.



No, those things are being thought in wahabbi camiler in the Arab world.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> No, those things are being thought in wahabbi camiler in the Arab world.


lol ...im wahabi and im proud go lash yourself


----------



## بلندر

if Saudi didn't have their Air force and support from Uncle Sam and some idiot that see KSA as ( Holy land ... while only Mecca is holly city not all of KSA ) , then Ansarallah could size all KSA in just 3 month ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis captured an M1A2?  I can see Saudi soldiers do not want to fight this war. Yemenis and Saudis are Arab brothers. King Salman may want to fight, but the Saudi people do not.







Yemenis captured a Saudi base and captured loads of arms. Then Saudis bombed their own base.






a map of the situation of the war








KTOOOOM said:


> lol ...im wahabi and im proud go lash yourself




All Muslims should commemorate Ashura. After all, Hussein is a grandson of Muhammad who is revered by all Muslims plus he is a son of Ali who is revered by all Muslims.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Burned M1A2. Luckily, Saudis do not make Abrams tanks so it is written off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> Yemenis captured an M1A2?  I can see Saudi soldiers do not want to fight this war. Yemenis and Saudis are Arab brothers. King Salman may want to fight, but the Saudi people do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemenis captured a Saudi base and captured loads of arms. Then Saudis bombed their own base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a map of the situation of the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Muslims should commemorate Ashura. After all, Hussein is a grandson of Muhammad who is revered by all Muslims plus he is a son of Ali who is revered by all Muslims.



Are you f0kcing 12 years old? Jesus.


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis bombed their own base after it was captured by Yemeni forces, looted, while Saudi forces had run away with their tail between their legs. 






Destroying Emirati armored vehicles in Abyan province.






Capturing an Abrams.






Shooting down an Emirati recon drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

4 months and whilst AQ presents in Aden they still take themselves as a mighty power which challenges Iran influence in the region ... 




Gasoline said:


> lol
> 
> As always, the Photoshop army is trying to make some victories using photo editing programs. I don't blame them. They have many fans. Especially in Iran, where even the army have many amateurs in Photoshop.



please provide me with just one link that this photo was released officially by DOD of Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Serpentine said:


> Destroying Emirati armored vehicles in Abyan province.




That was in Abyan? Man imagine what Emirati losses would be in they try to invade North Yemen  There are only 1.4 million citizens in UAE. UAE cannot afford heavy losses in Yemen.

I quote

_According to an interview with Hisham M. Jaber, a retired Lebanese general, on Al-Manar TV, the Houthis have received many surface-to-surface missiles from their allies via the Red Sea since the Saudi war of aggression began, despite the so-called Saudi naval blockade._

Looks like Yemenis are getting plenty of MANPADSs and ATGMs to fend off Saudi and Emirati attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> Saudis bombed their own base after it was captured by Yemeni forces, looted, while Saudi forces had run away with their tail between their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying Emirati armored vehicles in Abyan province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing an Abrams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting down an Emirati recon drone.



But but but but, that letter was FAKE!!!!! The dates were all wrong Hahaha che khandedar. In koskhola tooye chand sal ayande azham mipashan. Sad darsad.


----------



## Gabriel92

@soldier of Putin I smell... supaboy... am i wrong ?

Solider of putin my foot lol,welcome back supablow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Looks like all the others quit. Only Saudi Arabia and UAE are still in it. I sense UAE quitting soon. UAE is like SO don't want to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Gabriel92 said:


> @soldier of Putin I smell... supaboy... am i wrong ?
> 
> Solider of putin my foot lol,welcome back supablow.



AhahahahH......you got him. Soon he will sayhe is Chinese, but loves Russia more than his own country. Lots of funny people on this site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Good to see Saudi being destroyed left and rights, take that weaklings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

this is becoming a costly war for Saudis , UAE will definitely pull out soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Azeri440 said:


> this is becoming a costly war for Saudis , UAE will definitely pull out soon




It is logistically difficult for UAE because UAE is very far from North Yemen.


----------



## haman10

KTOOOOM said:


> go lash yourself




thats in your shitty culture mate . go bury your little girls alive , you bedouin .


Serpentine said:


> Saudis bombed their own base after it was captured by Yemeni forces, looted, while Saudi forces had run away with their tail between their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying Emirati armored vehicles in Abyan province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing an Abrams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting down an Emirati recon drone.


very good news coming out of yemen .

our brothers are kicking some bedouin wahhabi rat's *** out there apparently . 

good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

haman10 said:


> thats in your shitty culture mate . go bury your little girls alive , you bedouin .


nope 
Muharram 2013, Yazd, Iran
IRAN - Muharram in Tehran
there many graphic video but the forum rules does not allow it 

disgusting twisted mentality you got there .retard what do they gain of harming themselves?


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> nope
> Muharram 2013, Yazd, Iran
> IRAN - Muharram in Tehran
> there many graphic video but the forum rules does not allow it
> 
> disgusting twisted mentality you got there .retard what do they gain of harming themselves?



Yeah, blowing yourself up, now THAT's what big mo, who can't be pictured, would have wanted Or wait, his only picture had a bomb attatched to his head? Perhaps he would support ISIS.


----------



## rashid.sarwar

So hoties are losing ground day by day.....

So why don't they ceasefire


----------



## KTOOOOM

rashid.sarwar said:


> So hoties are losing ground day by day.....
> 
> So why don't they ceasefire


they know it will not work again like 2009 when the surrendered 
Yemeni will never accept after the crimes they did



IR-TR said:


> Yeah, blowing yourself up, now THAT's what big mo, who can't be pictured, would have wanted Or wait, his only picture had a bomb attatched to his head? Perhaps he would support ISIS.


give it a rest internet warrior
no one take you seriously


----------



## IR-TR

KTOOOOM said:


> they know it will not work again like 2009 when the surrendered
> Yemeni will never accept after the crimes they did
> 
> 
> give it a rest internet warrior
> no one take you seriously



No, they take your wahabbi arse seriously. How is that, looking at a pasport and seeing the name of a tribe on it?


----------



## soldier of Putin

Red Cross driven from Aden after threats and attacks by Qaeda

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/26/w...s-suspends-operations-in-yemen-port.html?_r=0



rashid.sarwar said:


> So hoties are losing ground day by day.....
> 
> So why don't they ceasefire




They haven't lost any place in North Yemen.


----------



## rashid.sarwar

soldier of Putin said:


> Red Cross driven from Aden after threats and attacks by Qaeda
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/26/w...s-suspends-operations-in-yemen-port.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't lost any place in North Yemen.




The lost aden I think and many areas adjacent to Aden...


----------



## soldier of Putin

rashid.sarwar said:


> The lost aden I think and many areas adjacent to Aden...




They never cared about Aden. There are no Shia in Aden. Shia 44% of Yemen population. Shia are all in North Yemen. Shia are Muslims who think Ali should have been the first caliph.


----------



## KTOOOOM

IR-TR said:


> No, they take your wahabbi arse seriously. How is that, looking at a pasport and seeing the name of a tribe on it?


lol what tribe
you mean this hahahhahahaa
*List of countries named after people - Wikipedia, the free ...*


you don't know your own name or nationality lol

*Passport controversy*
In 2009, members of the First Chamber drew attention to the fact that in Dutch passports, for some EU-languages a translation meaning 'Kingdom of Holland' was used, as opposed to 'Kingdom of the Netherlands'. As replacements for the Estonian 'Holandi Kuningriik', Hungarian 'Holland Királyság', Romanian 'Regatul Olandei' and Slovak 'Holandské král'ovstvo', the parliamentarians proposed Madalmaade Kuningriik, Németalföldi Királyság, Regatul Țărilor de Jos and Nizozemské Král’ovstvo, respectively. Their reasoning was that "if in addition to "Holland" a recognisable translation of "The Netherlands" does exist in a foreign language, it should be regarded as the best translation" and that "the Kingdom has a right to use the translation it thinks best, certainly on official documents".[10] Although the government initially refused to change the text except for the Estonian, recent Dutch passports feature the translation proposed by the First Chamber members.


soldier of Putin said:


> They never cared about Aden. There are no Shia in Aden. Shia 44% of Yemen population. Shia are all in North Yemen. Shia are Muslims who think Ali should have been the first caliph.


lol next time don't change your words when they take Sana'a like you did before


----------



## rashid.sarwar

With all the Tanks, typhoons and latest gears from the world, what is taking saudi coalition so much time. There are videos showing hotis having high time blowing saudi tanks and check posts, are the coalition weak or the hoti much strong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

soldier of Putin said:


> They never cared about Aden. There are no Shia in Aden. Shia 44% of Yemen population. Shia are all in North Yemen. Shia are Muslims who think Ali should have been the first caliph.


Im sure they did, if they didnt care about Aden then they wouldnt have invaded it.


----------



## Serpentine

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Im sure they did, if they didnt care about Aden then they wouldnt have invaded it.



No they didn't. The sole reason for them going south was to kick Hadi The Stooge from Aden, in which, he had established an illegal base.

If they wanted to go south, they'd do it in 4 months that they had already captured Sana'a before the Stooge fled to Riyadh.

It's no secret that northerners don't have a support base in south and southerners don't have it in north either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Im sure they did, if they didnt care about Aden then they wouldnt have invaded it.




They did not want to invade it.



rashid.sarwar said:


> With all the Tanks, typhoons and latest gears from the world, what is taking saudi coalition so much time. There are videos showing hotis having high time blowing saudi tanks and check posts, are the coalition weak or the hoti much strong?




If the US does the operation, it would have finished within a week I bet. But the subsequent occupation of Sanaa would have been pain in the butt.

Yemenis fired Scuds at Najran power plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> No they didn't. The sole reason for them going south was to kick Hadi The Stooge from Aden, in which, he had established an illegal base.
> 
> If they wanted to go south, they'd do it in 4 months that they had already captured Sana'a before the Stooge fled to Riyadh.
> 
> It's no secret that northerners don't have a support base in south and southerners don't have it in north either.


The fat coward left months ago so why are they still there? Youre not fooling anyone.



soldier of Putin said:


> They did not want to invade it.


Oh right how silly of me, they went there and started blowing up things by accident.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Oh right how silly of me, they went there and started blowing up things by accident.




They went there after Qaeda bombed Sanaa and killed over 100 civilians. BTW, reported you for using Qaeda flag as avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Launching a new Scud into Saudi Arabia, today:








Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> The fat coward left months ago so why are they still there? Youre not fooling anyone.



Well, don't you think if they had left immediately, Hadi the Stooge would return to Aden again with no problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smh12344538

soldier of Putin said:


> They went there after Qaeda bombed Sanaa and killed over 100 civilians. BTW, reported you for using Qaeda flag as avatar.


First of all you mug this isnt the qaeda flag so go ahead and report me, secondly you fool al qaeda was in hadramout and no where near aden, before the invasion by the terrorists, Aden was a weapons free zone.



Serpentine said:


> Well, don't you think if they had left immediately, Hadi the Stooge would return to Aden again with no problem?


Lol if he comes back the southerners would have his head for being a traitor.


----------



## Madali

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> First of all you mug this isnt the qaeda flag so go ahead and report me, secondly you fool al qaeda was in hadramout and no where near aden, before the invasion by the terrorists, Aden was a weapons free zone.



See, the thing I like about the Internet, is you can search old records without the influence of today's events.

This is 2009 article showing Aden as a hub of weapons smuggling, so not exactly "weapons free zone",

Weapons for Warlords: Arms Trafficking in the Gulf of Aden | The Jamestown Foundation

This is 2014 article about Al Qaeda in Aden,
Al Qaeda weapons ship docks in Aden | The Long War Journal

"According to a local Yemeni newspaper, on April 11 al Qaeda militants sailed a ship loaded with weapons into the country’s southern port in Aden. Clashes erupted between the militants and security personel from the Yemeni anti-smuggling unit when the ship docked in Aden and the militants began offloading the weapons. The militants violently engaged the security personnel and then managed to escape by reboarding the ship and setting sail."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dino

I cannot wait to see the faces of folks here when abdel malik al houthi and saleh both flee into the mountains.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dino said:


> I cannot wait to see the faces of folks here when abdel malik al houthi and saleh both flee into the mountains.


Is saleh in yemen at all ?


----------



## soldier of Putin

JEskandari said:


> Is saleh in yemen at all ?




He is in a bomb proof bunker in Sanaa. He regularly posts on twitter.

Ali Abdullah Saleh (@AliAbdulahSaleh) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Smh12344538

soldier of Putin said:


> He is in a bomb proof bunker in Sanaa. He regularly posts on twitter.
> 
> Ali Abdullah Saleh (@AliAbdulahSaleh) | Twitter


That seriously cant be him, haha.



JEskandari said:


> Is saleh in yemen at all ?


Im not sure, but if his son is actually in the UAE i will be really pissed



Madali said:


> See, the thing I like about the Internet, is you can search old records without the influence of today's events.
> 
> This is 2009 article showing Aden as a hub of weapons smuggling, so not exactly "weapons free zone",
> 
> Weapons for Warlords: Arms Trafficking in the Gulf of Aden | The Jamestown Foundation
> 
> This is 2014 article about Al Qaeda in Aden,
> Al Qaeda weapons ship docks in Aden | The Long War Journal
> 
> "According to a local Yemeni newspaper, on April 11 al Qaeda militants sailed a ship loaded with weapons into the country’s southern port in Aden. Clashes erupted between the militants and security personel from the Yemeni anti-smuggling unit when the ship docked in Aden and the militants began offloading the weapons. The militants violently engaged the security personnel and then managed to escape by reboarding the ship and setting sail."


Its a port city, smuggling of all things is bound to happen, but in terms of the civilians they had no guns.


----------



## bsruzm

IR-TR said:


> No, those things are being thought in wahabbi camiler in the Arab world.


I am sorry for being rude to you but it is none of Iran's concern.


----------



## IR-TR

bsruzm said:


> I am sorry for being rude to you but it is none of Iran's concern.



Shut the hell up idiot. None of Iran's concern. Guess what fool, Iran lives in the region too. It's a regional concern. Especially Persian Gulf Arabs are like a child who you can't give matches too. Completely NOT self sufficient people.


----------



## bsruzm

IR-TR said:


> Shut the hell up idiot. None of Iran's concern. Guess what fool, Iran lives in the region too. It's a regional concern. Especially Persian Gulf Arabs are like a child who you can't give matches too. Completely NOT self sufficient people.


Actually, now I think you got what you deserved in my post


----------



## Madali

Saeed Yasser Al-Muflahi said:


> Its a port city, smuggling of all things is bound to happen, but in terms of the civilians they had no guns.



Yemen has the highest arms per capita in the world. Given that info plus the fact that Aden was an arms smuggling hub, does it not seem outlandish to claim that no one in Aden had access to guns?


----------



## Madali

Aden less safe after "liberation",

ADEN, Yemen (Reuters) - The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) said on Tuesday it had temporarily suspended its activities in the southern Yemeni port city of Aden after its office was raided by unidentified gunmen a day earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> Yemen has the highest arms per capita in the world. Given that info plus the fact that Aden was an arms smuggling hub, does it not seem outlandish to claim that no one in Aden had access to guns?


where did you get that fact from mullah Archive
*Number of guns per capita by country - Wikipedia, the free ...*
so many lies being spread here we need active mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*The Human Carnage of Saudi Arabia’s War in Yemen*
Off the grid and away from the eyes of the international press, U.S.-made bombs are killing hundreds of innocent civilians.

BY DONATELLA ROVERA







Yemen — Five-year-old Rahma lies unconscious in the intensive care unit of the 22 May Hospital in Yemen’s southern city of Aden. Her face is covered in burns; bandages swathe multiple head wounds; and her eyes are closed shut under swollen eyelids. When she regains consciousness — or if she does, as doctors could not be sure she will make it — she will discover that she’ll never see her mother again.

Her mother, Naama, was among 10 members of a family, including five women and four children, who were killed in a July 9 airstrike that destroyed the Musaab bin Omar school in the village of Tahrur, north of Aden. The school had been housing families displaced by the conflict between a Saudi-led military coalition and Houthi armed groups and their allies, which took control of the capital Sanaa and large swaths of the country late last year. Ten other relatives, mostly children, were injured in the attack.

Rahma’s aunt Salama, who lost three daughters in the bombardment — one of them a baby of 20 months — kept asking, “Why did they bomb us?” I had no answer for her. In the weeks I spent in Yemen, from north to south, between mid-June and mid-July, I met families every day whose relatives, often children, were killed and injured in such strikes.

*The Houthis and their allies are the declared targets of the coalition’s 5-month-old air campaign. In reality, however, it is civilians like little Rahma and her family who all too often pay the price of this war. Hundreds have been killed in such strikes while asleep in their homes, when going about their daily activities, or in the very places where they had sought refuge from the conflict. The United States, meanwhile, has provided the weapons that have made many of these killings possible.*

The conflict has worsened an already dire humanitarian situation in the Middle East’s poorest country. Prior to the conflict, more than half of Yemen’s population was in need of some humanitarian assistance. That number has now increased to more than 80 percent, while a coalition-imposed blockade on commercial imports remains in place in much of the country and the ability of international aid agencies to deliver desperately needed supplies continues to be hindered by the conflict. The damage inflicted by a coalition airstrike last week on the port of the northwestern city of Hudaydah, the only point of entry for humanitarian aid to the north of the country, is only the latest example. The situation is poised to deteriorate further: The U.N. World Food Program warned last week of the possibility of famine in Yemen for millions, mostly women and children.

Bombs dropped by the Saudi-led air campaign have all too often landed on civilians, contributing to this humanitarian disaster. In the ruins of the Musaab bin Omar school, the meager possessions of the families who were sheltering there included a few children’s clothes, blankets, and cooking pots. I found no sign of any military activity that could have made the site a military target. But I did see the remains of the weapon used in the attack — a fin from a U.S.-designed MK80 general-purpose bomb, similar to those found at many other locations of coalition strikes.

This was far from the only instance where U.S. weapons killed Yemeni civilians. In the nearby village of Waht, another coalition airstrike killed 11 worshipers in a mosque two days earlier. There, too, bewildered survivors and families of the victims asked why they had been targeted. One of the two bombs dropped on the mosque failed to explode and was still mostly intact when I visited the site. It was a U.S.-manufactured MK82 general-purpose bomb, fitted with a fusing system also of U.S. manufacture. The 500-pound bomb was stamped “explosive bomb” and “tritonal” — the latter a designation indicating the type of explosive it contains.

Mistakes in the identification of targets and in the execution of attacks can and do happen in wars. In such cases, it is incumbent on the responsible parties to promptly take the necessary corrective action to avoid the recurrence of the same mistakes. But there is no sign that this is occurring in Yemen: Five months since the onset of the coalition airstrike campaign, innocent civilians continue to be killed and maimed every day, raising serious concerns about an apparent disregard for civilian life and for fundamental principles of international humanitarian law. Strikes that are carried out in the knowledge that they will cause civilian casualties are disproportionate or indiscriminate and constitute war crimes.

While the United States is not formally part of the Saudi-led coalition, it is assisting the coalition air campaign by providing intelligence and aerial refueling facilities to coalition bomber jets. The sum total of its assistance to the coalition makes the United States partly responsible for civilian casualties resulting from unlawful attacks. Washington has also long been a key supplier of military equipment to Saudi Arabia and other members of the coalition, providing them with the weapons that they are now unleashing in Yemen. Regardless of when the weapons used by coalition forces in Yemen were acquired — whether before or since the start of the air campaign — the countries that supplied the weapons have a responsibility to ensure that they are not used to commit violations of international law.

The poisonous legacy of these U.S.-made weapons will plague Yemen for years to come. In Inshur, a village near the northern city of Saada, I found a field full of U.S.-made BLU-97 cluster submunitions — small bombs the size of a soda can that are contained in cluster bombs. Many lie in the field, still unexploded and posing a high risk for unsuspecting local residents, farmers, and animal herders who may step on them or pick them up, unaware of the danger. In one of the city’s hospitals, I met a 13-year-old boy who stepped on one of the unexploded cluster bombs in Inshur, causing it to explode. It smashed several bones in his foot.

Cluster bombs were banned by an international convention in 2008. But in the 1990s, the United States sold the type of cluster bombs now littering the fields of Inshur to Saudi Arabia. Each of these cluster bombs contains up to 200 small bombs, which are dispersed by the bomb’s explosion over a large area. However, many of these smaller bombs often do not explode on impact, leaving a lethal legacy for years to come.

Coalition airstrikes have been particularly intense in the north of the country, notably in and around Saada, a Houthi stronghold that is home to some 50,000 people. When I visited the city in July, I was shocked by the extent of the destruction: Saada now lies in ruin, with most of the population displaced and private homes, shops, markets, and public buildings reduced to rubble in relentless and often indiscriminate air bombardments. *A coalition spokesman said in May that the entire city of Saada was considered a military target, in breach of international humanitarian law, which demands that belligerents distinguish between civilians and military targets at all times.*

*International law is clearly being violated in Saada and the surrounding villages. A series of coalition strikes on a village in Sabr, near Saada, killed at least 50 civilians, most of them children, and injured nine others in the afternoon of June 3. Half of the village was completely destroyed. Surviving villagers showed me the piles of rubble which used to be their homes.* Ghalib Dhaifallah, a father of four, who lost his 11-year-old son Moaz and 27 other relatives in the attack, told me the boy had been playing with his cousins in the center of the village, at the precise point of impact of one of the airstrikes. “We dug for days looking for the bodies; we recognized some body parts from the clothing only,” he told me.

While the relentless coalition airstrikes are the biggest killer of civilians so far, civilians also find themselves increasingly trapped in the crossfire between Houthi and anti-Houthi armed groups, with each side supported by some units of the now-divided armed forces. The fighting has intensified since troops from the United Arab Emirates joined the ground operation alongside anti-Houthi fighters, recapturing the southern city of Aden, Yemen’s second-largest city and its main port. As Houthi armed groups have been forced to retreat from Aden and other areas they controlled until recently, they have laid mines that have already claimed dozens of civilian lives. Many civilians previously displaced by the conflict in the Aden area are now unable to return home, for fear of this lethal legacy from the war.

A negotiated solution to this destructive war remains elusive, as all the parties involved in the conflict have persistently disregarded their obligations under international law. Such impunity has undoubtedly fueled even more crimes. This must change. A United Nations commission of inquiry to investigate alleged war crimes and other violations of the laws of war by all parties in Yemen could be an important deterrent. Whatever the means, the international community must send a strong message to the belligerents that further abuses will not be tolerated and that they will be held accountable — so as to ensure that other children will not suffer the same fate as Rahma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> where did you get that fact from mullah Archive
> *Number of guns per capita by country - Wikipedia, the free ...*
> so many lies being spread here we need active mods



Oh I am sorry it's not first, its THIRD, so that obviously invalidates my point and makes Aden gunfree.


----------



## KTOOOOM

*Iran-backed Shiite Houthi rebel shelling of Aden, Yemen ...*
*CAIRO -- The head of an international aid group says the number of causalities in Yemen from the Shiite rebel shelling of a town near the southern port city of Aden has risen to almost 100 people killed.*

*Hassan Boucenine of the Geneva-based Medicins Sans Frontieres, or Doctors Without Borders, gave the new toll on Monday. He says the number of wounded is now at 200.*

*Boucenine told The Associated Press that the victims are mostly civilians and that MSF fears "attacks on civilians will continue."*
*Shiites rebels, known as Houthis, and their allies started shelled the town of Dar Saad on Sunday after losing control of some of Aden's neighborhoods.*
*Aden, the scene of some of the war's fiercest ground battles, saw Saudi-backed troops and fighters seize from the Houthis some of its neighborhoods and its international airport last week. Sunday's shelling in Dar Saad appeared to be a way to both punish those resisting the Houthis, as well as halt the advance of their opponents.*
*The rebels had vowed to retaliate after losing ground in Aden. The rebels now are largely based in Aden's western neighborhood of Tawahi, as well as bases east of Aden and in Lahj province, north of the city. *




Madali said:


> Oh I am sorry it's not first, its THIRD, so that obviously invalidates my point and makes Aden gunfree.


i have corrected more than five times so so don't post bullshit again

Yemen crisis: Houthi rockets 'kill civilians in Taiz' - BBC News
*At least 14 civilians have been killed by rockets fired by Houthi rebels in Taiz, as the battle for Yemen's third city intensifies, reports say.*

*One resident told the Reuters news agency that most of the dead in the Deluxe district were children.*

*All but one of the city's hospitals were closed, so there was a shortage of medical care for the wounded, he added.*

*The Saudi-led coalition backing pro-government forces meanwhile continued to bomb rebel positions in Taiz.*

*Sixty-five people, most of them civilians, were killed in coalition air strikes in the city on Friday, Medecins Sans Frontieres (MSF) said.*

*'Awful situation'*
*For some months, Taiz has been the scene of heavy fighting between forces loyal to the exiled President Abdrabbuh Mansour Hadi and those allied to the Houthi rebel movement. Hundreds of combatants and civilians have been killed.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Do you realize your news article that you just posted contains this?

Sixty-five people, most of them civilians, were killed in coalition air strikes in the city on Friday, Medecins Sans Frontieres (MSF) said.

And child, my point about Aden isnt invalidated by you posting wiki to show that Yemen isnt first but third, because the important fact isnt Yemen being 1st or 3rd but that per weapon capita is very high.

And you know why it isnt so important? Because the ranking isnt exact science since no one knows the exact number of weapons, but everyone agrees its above average higj and thats the point you should understand.

Its like your insane comments about US presense in Saudi. Just because the base is supposed to be under Saudi control isnt important because thats just so Saudis like you go back to sleep. If you think American soldiers dont have free reigns over the base, you just go back to sleep. Zzzz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Some destroyed Saudi vehicles and a captured Abrams, Jizan province, Saudi Arabia:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smh12344538

Madali said:


> Yemen has the highest arms per capita in the world. Given that info plus the fact that Aden was an arms smuggling hub, does it not seem outlandish to claim that no one in Aden had access to guns?


Of course there were bound to be guns in Aden, here in Britain guns are illegal but i can assure you there are more guns in the streets and black markets than i would like but people will always find a way.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Breaking news from Al Mayadeen:

_The Houthis and Saleh loyalists have recaptured Al Udayn District in Ibb Governorate, southern Yemen._

_The Houthis and Saleh loyalists have quelled an attack by the Saudi military on their position in Al Khubah, southern Saudi Arabia._

wrecked Saudi army vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

War is so simple for state leaders nowadays. Do these leaders seem like they have any emotional involvement with the crisis they have initiated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Madali said:


> War is so simple for state leaders nowadays. Do these leaders seem like they have any emotional involvement with the crisis they have initiated?




Hadi is turning 70 on September 1. He does NOT look his age. He looks like a man in his 50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majesty

Serpentine said:


> Some destroyed Saudi vehicles and a captured Abrams, Jizan province, Saudi Arabia:






Serpentine said:


> Some destroyed Saudi vehicles and a captured Abrams, Jizan province, Saudi Arabia:



All these pics you posted are fabricated. Only fools get fooled. Saudi Abrams look like this below. In military, during CAS, identification marks are used for IFF something you don't have any clue about you and the entire army of Iran. 

This is how Saudi Abrams looks like
















While Abrams that the Houthis displayed is this below and you can clearly identify the fabrication in the pic. The IFF marks is located in the front while the ones RSA have is located in the rare end of every tank. It has been unprofessionally added. The glitter on the pic as well. Some of the old pics Houthis published don't include the IM. Even in fabrication they failed. 






Those pics of Abrams are taken from Iraq most likely with the help of Iran of course Iran has along history with photoshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Majesty said:


> All these pics you posted are fabricated. Only fools get fooled. Saudi Abrams look like this below. In military, during CAS, identification marks are used for IFF something you don't have any clue about you and the entire army of Iran.
> 
> This is how Saudi Abrams looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Abrams that the Houthis displayed is this below and you can clearly identify the fabrication in the pic. The IFF marks is located in the front while the ones RSA have is located in the rare end of every tank. It has been unprofessionally added. The glitter on the pic as well. Some of the old pics Houthis published don't include the IM. Even in fabrication they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pics of Abrams are taken from Iraq most likely with the help of Iran of course Iran has along history with photoshop.



Okay, okay, you are right.

Houthis produced an indigenous Abrams to make Saudi Arabia look bad. Poor Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

Rafay Jamil said:


> How is the coalition able to get a whole convoy solely composed of MRAPs destroyed at the hands of what can be described as a gurellia force at best?No wonder they need Indian Army to come and intervene.
> Which type of ATGM is being used in the second video?​




it's not difficult. you find the most advantageous spot for youself and the most disadvantageous spot for the enemy. you take out the lead vehicle and the last creating a kill zone.

the Sauds should have reconnaissance on these convoys at all time and strike aircraft ready to go.


----------



## soldier of Putin

Majesty said:


> All these pics you posted are fabricated. Only fools get fooled. Saudi Abrams look like this below. In military, during CAS, identification marks are used for IFF something you don't have any clue about you and the entire army of Iran.
> 
> This is how Saudi Abrams looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Abrams that the Houthis displayed is this below and you can clearly identify the fabrication in the pic. The IFF marks is located in the front while the ones RSA have is located in the rare end of every tank. It has been unprofessionally added. The glitter on the pic as well. Some of the old pics Houthis published don't include the IM. Even in fabrication they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pics of Abrams are taken from Iraq most likely with the help of Iran of course Iran has along history with photoshop.




Fake? I don't think so. Watch and judge for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis advance in Al Dhabab, Taiz province







Yemenis captured Jad'an Area, Ma'reb province

* 



*

Yemenis captured Atmeh Principality, Dhamar province

*



*

Yemenis captured Al Adeen Principality, Ibb province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

It seems somebody somehow managed to ship more efective weapon to the yemenis so they can defend themselves against the aggressors .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> It seems somebody somehow managed to ship more efective weapon to the yemenis so they can defend themselves against the aggressors .



Obviously with or without weapons it's their lands and they have right to defend themselves against any type of aggression ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Another Saudi Abrams: gone. After that, Saudis bomb their own village.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Another Saudi Abrams: gone. After that, Saudis bomb their own village.



They seem to have plenty of Konkurs. The nightmare of armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Saudi army vehicle kill using Konkurs / Tosan ATGM






Saudi army vehicles and observation tower destroyed by Konkurs / Tosan ATGMs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

BLACKEAGLE said:


> M2 Bradly is one of the best IFVs in the world, well protected and has serious fire power.
> M2 Bradley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> However, losses in vehicles and men is inevitable in any war let alone this one. Nevertheless, Saudi army losses is minimal and reflects it's excellent performance. Pakistan army suffered much more casualties fighting Taliban in their own country despite the fact that Huthies are much more armed supported by Saleh's regular army.




Has Saudi army began to clear large semi urban areas, villages, Mountains, ridges, high grounds similar to this where no heavy or armored cars can go due to non availability of roads and soldiers have to by foot or through light pickups without any armor on them because of the infrastructure?








































Al-Hamdulliah, Not only we cleared these areas shown in the picture, we are actually holding on to these areas and not running away. Without any shining armors or cars because roads can't handle those cars and they will get bogged down.

Another problem is these talibans runs away to afghanistan and continue to attack is coming weeks and months. Does saudi army facing similar situation in yemen ?


Now dear tell us, has saudi soldiers fought in these terrain or conditions yet that you can claim with certainty there performance is excellent and with minimal losses as compare to Pakistan army ?

Pakistan army suffered casualties because of the damn terrain. Lets put all the shining armor, saudi soldiers with their toys In Pakistani terrain and see for yourself if Saudi can maintain a similar causality rate or excellent performance






BLACKEAGLE said:


> Indeed thank god you didn't send any troops, otherwise you would have bitten us in the *** claiming all the victories and liberation. Dear, just understand that Saudi Arabia has now much stronger army than yours and can well defend it's soil and interests as you clearly see in Yemen. Try first to secure your own unstable country before boasting around your super army.



Refer to my above Post, Pakistan is fighting in much more difficult terrain than us, so saudi army being stronger is a bogus claim until they start fighting in conditions similar to in which Pakistani soldiers are fighting then on the bases of those claims compare the mettle of soldiers of both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

Bratva said:


> Refer to my above Post, Pakistan is fighting in much more difficult terrain than us, so saudi army being stronger is a bogus claim until they start fighting in conditions similar to in which Pakistani soldiers are fighting then on the bases of those claims compare the mettle of soldiers of both countries.


do a google search Yemen and saudi border terrain 
your pictures will look like a picnic compared to that


----------



## soldier of Putin

Iranians rumor Saudi Arabia intends to annex Saqatrah island. I call BS. The US is watching like a hawk and will never allow Arabs to unite. If Saudi Arabia even tries to annex a square inch of Yemen the US would destroy the Saudi Arabian military like what it did to the Iraqi military after Iraq annexed Kuwait.


----------



## C130

I must admit it's quite enjoyable seeing the Sauds get a taste of their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> I must admit it's quite enjoyable seeing the Sauds get a taste of their own medicine.




The US loves watching MEers doing this to each other.


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> The US loves watching MEers doing this to each other.




I don't know about that. I think we would all prefer if there was peace in the Middle East.

poor Sauds they bought tens of billions if not over hundred billion dollars on the wrong type of war machines to fight the Houthis.








F-15SA and Eurofighter Typhoon $100+ million dollars to buy and $20,000+ per hour to fly the F-15 and the Eurofighter is estimated to be over $50,000 per hour.

meanwhile they could of bought Textron Land Scorpions that cost less than $20 million and about $3,000 per hour to fly.




could of also bought sets of MQ-9 Reapers(4) with the ground stations for $120 million and cost around $3,000 to fly, and the major advantage of endurance,intelligence gathering, and attacking targets of interest.







you would think the Sauds would of learned from our wars in Afghanistan and Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> Hadi is turning 70 on September 1. He does NOT look his age. He looks like a man in his 50s.



That fat blob looks 200 years old. What are you on about?


C130 said:


> I don't know about that. I think we would all prefer if there was peace in the Middle East.
> 
> poor Sauds they bought tens of billions if not over hundred billion dollars on the wrong type of war machines to fight the Houthis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15SA and Eurofighter Typhoon $100+ million dollars to buy and $20,000+ per hour to fly the F-15 and the Eurofighter is estimated to be over $50,000 per hour.
> 
> meanwhile they could of bought Textron Land Scorpions that cost less than $20 million and about $3,000 per hour to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could of also bought sets of MQ-9 Reapers(4) with the ground stations for $120 million and cost around $3,000 to fly, and the major advantage of endurance,intelligence gathering, and attacking targets of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the Sauds would of learned from our wars in Afghanistan and Iraq



It's called 'sucking them dry', or 'hosing them for everything they've got'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> That fat blob looks 200 years old. What are you on about?
> 
> 
> It's called 'sucking them dry', or 'hosing them for everything they've got'.




they are good machines for fighting a conventional enemy but not a guerrilla force.


----------



## Bertan234

Otokar arma ???


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> they are good machines for fighting a conventional enemy but not a guerrilla force.



Is that with or without US maintenance personnel?


----------



## C130

IR-TR said:


> Is that with or without US maintenance personnel?


relevance?


----------



## IR-TR

C130 said:


> relevance?



A lot. A normal country can maintain it's own defence equipment. Aside from that, we were talking about price. Guess what, a couple thousand US 'contractors' will drive up that hour/flight price up a LOT. Same for everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I am sure GCC needs older Chinese Short, Medium and Intercontinental Range Ballistic Missiles with Baidu upgrade.


----------



## Gabriel92

More coalition forces arrive in Marib.
Many Otokar Arma,Leclerc tanks and other vehicles spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gabriel92 said:


> More coalition forces arrive in Marib.
> Many Otokar Arma,Leclerc tanks and other vehicles spotted.


''More forces from the Saudi-led coalition arrive to Ma’rib. Images show Otokar ARMA vehicles, photo of Otokar Arma 6×6 armored personnel carrier of Bahrain armed forces in Yemen''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Majesty said:


> All these pics you posted are fabricated. Only fools get fooled. Saudi Abrams look like this below. In military, during CAS, identification marks are used for IFF something you don't have any clue about you and the entire army of Iran.
> 
> This is how Saudi Abrams looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Abrams that the Houthis displayed is this below and you can clearly identify the fabrication in the pic. The IFF marks is located in the front while the ones RSA have is located in the rare end of every tank. It has been unprofessionally added. The glitter on the pic as well. Some of the old pics Houthis published don't include the IM. Even in fabrication they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pics of Abrams are taken from Iraq most likely with the help of Iran of course Iran has along history with photoshop.



Most unlikely from Iraq. They do not use the M1a2 version of this tank. Only KSA and Kuwait (if i remember) have the M1a2 version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

KTOOOOM said:


> do a google search Yemen and saudi border terrain
> your pictures will look like a picnic compared to that



Saudi Army is still fighting in semi urban areas. Once the fight shift to mountains, taking high gorunds, ridges and holding them, then I will ask who is more capable in doing those.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Bratva said:


> Saudi Army is still fighting in semi urban areas. Once the fight shift to mountains, taking high gorunds, ridges and holding them, then I will ask who is more capable in doing those.


there are no semi urban ground between Yemen and Saudi Arabia and Saudi are in sadah now


----------



## KTOOOOM

*YEMEN’S HOUTHI REBELS THOUGHT TO BE HOLDING 11 JOURNALISTS HOSTAGE*
According to the Reporters Without Borders tally, at least 11 journalists are currently being held hostage by Yemen’s Houthi rebels, who are responsible for most of the threats and acts of violence against journalists in an all-out civil war with a death toll from the past four months now exceeding 4,000.

Nine of the 11 journalists were abducted at the same time on 9 June from a Sanaa hotel that was being attacked by Houthis. Most of them work for a news outlet that supports the rival Sunni party Al-Islah, which is affiliated to the Muslim Brotherhood. It is not known where the 11 are being held or what has happened to them.

“_Violence against journalists by all parties to the conflict in Yemen has increased since the Houthi advance on the capital_,” said Alexandra El Khazen, the head of the Reporters Without Borders Middle East and Maghreb desk.

“_The systematic abduction of journalists critical of the Houthis is indicative of this rebel group’s determination to tighten its hold on power and silence all opposition. The parties to this conflict – coalition forces, Houthi rebels and Al-Qaeda militants – will be held responsible for their acts of violence against journalists, which are war crimes and violations of the Geneva Conventions._”

The swift Houthi advance and seizure of the capital in September 2014 has led to many violations of freedom of information. Many journalists have been threatened. Journalists have been kidnapped and then released. Media outlets have been ransacked or bombarded and then closed. Journalists’ equipment has been seized.

Yemen is split into supporters and opponents of the Houthis, who practice the Zaidi version of Shi’a Islam. The Houthi rebels harass reporters who criticize them or who cover anti-Houthi events or demonstrations. Many journalists have opted to flee the capital.

The Houthi rebels are not the media’s only predators. In May, air strikes by the Saudi-led Arab coalition targeted a building where two journalists – Abdallah Qabel of _Yemen Youth TV_ and _Belqees TV_ and Youssef Al-Aizari of _Suhail TV_ – were being held by Houthis. The bombardment killed them on the spot.

In April, an air strike killed Mohamed Rajah Chamsane, a journalist with _Al-Yemen Al-Youm TV_, and three other employees of the station.

In all, at least seven journalists have been killed in Yemen since the start of the year, four of them in connection with their work. Three other media workers have also been killed.

Reporters Without Borders is extremely worried about the deterioration in the safety of journalists and its impact on Yemen’s media, especially as news and information was already hard to come by in a country that is deprived of electricity and Internet most of the time.

Yemeni journalists and foreign reporters in Yemen are also having the utmost difficulty in providing the outside world with coverage of what is happening inside the country.


----------



## haman10

Majesty said:


> While Abrams that the Houthis displayed is this below and you can clearly identify the fabrication in the pic. The IFF marks is located in the front while the ones RSA have is located in the rare end of every tank. It has been unprofessionally added. The glitter on the pic as well. Some of the old pics Houthis published don't include the IM. Even in fabrication they failed.


you dumb shyte , it has been recorded from TV by a handycam .

the "glitter" you mention is just a reflection of light from TV's surface 

whatever helps you sleep better at night  i just love to imagine your F-tard soldiers getting roasted left and right .

rest in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> *YEMEN’S HOUTHI REBELS THOUGHT TO BE HOLDING 11 JOURNALISTS HOSTAGE*
> According to the Reporters Without Borders tally, at least 11 journalists are currently being held hostage by Yemen’s Houthi rebels, who are responsible for most of the threats and acts of violence against journalists in an all-out civil war with a death toll from the past four months now exceeding 4,000.
> 
> Nine of the 11 journalists were abducted at the same time on 9 June from a Sanaa hotel that was being attacked by Houthis. Most of them work for a news outlet that supports the rival Sunni party Al-Islah, which is affiliated to the Muslim Brotherhood. It is not known where the 11 are being held or what has happened to them.
> 
> “_Violence against journalists by all parties to the conflict in Yemen has increased since the Houthi advance on the capital_,” said Alexandra El Khazen, the head of the Reporters Without Borders Middle East and Maghreb desk.
> 
> “_The systematic abduction of journalists critical of the Houthis is indicative of this rebel group’s determination to tighten its hold on power and silence all opposition. The parties to this conflict – coalition forces, Houthi rebels and Al-Qaeda militants – will be held responsible for their acts of violence against journalists, which are war crimes and violations of the Geneva Conventions._”
> 
> The swift Houthi advance and seizure of the capital in September 2014 has led to many violations of freedom of information. Many journalists have been threatened. Journalists have been kidnapped and then released. Media outlets have been ransacked or bombarded and then closed. Journalists’ equipment has been seized.
> 
> Yemen is split into supporters and opponents of the Houthis, who practice the Zaidi version of Shi’a Islam. The Houthi rebels harass reporters who criticize them or who cover anti-Houthi events or demonstrations. Many journalists have opted to flee the capital.
> 
> The Houthi rebels are not the media’s only predators. In May, air strikes by the Saudi-led Arab coalition targeted a building where two journalists – Abdallah Qabel of _Yemen Youth TV_ and _Belqees TV_ and Youssef Al-Aizari of _Suhail TV_ – were being held by Houthis. The bombardment killed them on the spot.
> 
> In April, an air strike killed Mohamed Rajah Chamsane, a journalist with _Al-Yemen Al-Youm TV_, and three other employees of the station.
> 
> In all, at least seven journalists have been killed in Yemen since the start of the year, four of them in connection with their work. Three other media workers have also been killed.
> 
> Reporters Without Borders is extremely worried about the deterioration in the safety of journalists and its impact on Yemen’s media, especially as news and information was already hard to come by in a country that is deprived of electricity and Internet most of the time.
> 
> Yemeni journalists and foreign reporters in Yemen are also having the utmost difficulty in providing the outside world with coverage of what is happening inside the country.



Do you read your articles or just the headline and then stop because the information overwhelms your brain cells?

Because in your own article, there is this,
_"The Houthi rebels are not the media’s only predators. In May, air strikes by the Saudi-led Arab coalition targeted a building where two journalists – Abdallah Qabel of Yemen Youth TV and Belqees TV and Youssef Al-Aizari of Suhail TV – were being held by Houthis. *The bombardment killed them on the spot.*

In April,* an air strike killed Mohamed Rajah Chamsane, a journalist with Al-Yemen Al-Youm TV, and three other employees of the station."*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Another M1 destroyed plus some things captured! These low lives just run at the first sound of an AK47 don't they? My lawd. 

Ya Yemen!!


----------



## Majesty

haman10 said:


> you dumb shyte , it has been recorded from TV by a handycam .
> 
> the "glitter" you mention is just a reflection of light from TV's surface
> 
> whatever helps you sleep better at night  i just love to imagine your F-tard soldiers getting roasted left and right .
> 
> rest in hell



You don't know what an IR identification mark is.

Does this look like one?











You see the N letter. Its not in fact a letter. Its an IR identification mark using military paint that allows friendly units to distinguish FF.

Take a look at this example











Here is the Saudi Abrams.






These things are not known Iran and I don't blame you. Seeing this pic down below explains it all.






The fact that you can it see is that Yemen has almost been liberated from Houthis. Saudi forces are all over Yemen and particularly in Sa'adah the stronghold of Houthis. 


Rest in Hell! Show me one body of a Saudi soldier.  Wet dream.

Maybe they were able to fly away






Unlike ↓↓↓


----------



## United

C130 said:


> I don't know about that. I think we would all prefer if there was peace in the Middle East.
> 
> poor Sauds they bought tens of billions if not over hundred billion dollars on the wrong type of war machines to fight the Houthis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15SA and Eurofighter Typhoon $100+ million dollars to buy and $20,000+ per hour to fly the F-15 and the Eurofighter is estimated to be over $50,000 per hour.
> 
> meanwhile they could of bought Textron Land Scorpions that cost less than $20 million and about $3,000 per hour to fly.
> 
> could of also bought sets of MQ-9 Reapers(4) with the ground stations for $120 million and cost around $3,000 to fly, and the major advantage of endurance,intelligence gathering, and attacking targets of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the Sauds would of learned from our wars in Afghanistan and Iraq




*Predators xp Somewhere near Yeman *


----------



## Belew_Kelew

It's almost over now. Houthi and saleh has send a message to the UN that they accept the UN resolution 2216 (a sign of defeat). The houthi in sana'a has almost collapsed and 2 of the main tribes has started attacking them and joined the coalition. 30,000 troops with heavy weaponry have assembled in the Ma'rib province bordering sana'a to liberate it and many sources saying in could happen within the next few days while the houthi's are planting mines around the capital. Apparently the last 72 hours saw the heaviest airstrikes since the operation began. 

Pakistani special forces has advanced inside sa'da province together with the saudi and occupied strategic hill tops, mass exodus of houthi and civilian are reported escaping from sa'da. a further 20,000-30,000 freshly trained yemeni troops has finalised their training in KSA and are expected to enter yemen in the next few days through sa'da/Imran provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Belew_Kelew said:


> It's almost over now. Houthi and saleh has send a message to the UN that they accept the UN resolution 2216 (a sign of defeat). The houthi in sana'a has almost collapsed and 2 of the main tribes has started attacking them and joined the coalition. 30,000 troops with heavy weaponry have assembled in the Ma'rib province bordering sana'a to liberate it and many sources saying in could happen within the next few days while the houthi's are planting mines around the capital. Apparently the last 72 hours saw the heaviest airstrikes since the operation began.
> 
> *Pakistani special forces* has advanced inside sa'da province together with the saudi and occupied strategic hill tops, mass exodus of houthi and civilian are reported escaping from sa'da. a further 20,000-30,000 freshly trained yemeni troops has finalised their training in KSA and are expected to enter yemen in the next few days through sa'da/Imran provinces.


Any source for the highlighted part?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis destroyed a number of Saudi army vehicles including another M1A2 tank. The M1A2 was destroyed after Houthis captured it to prevent Saudis from ever using it again.






@C130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KTOOOOM

repeating repeating repeating


----------



## soldier of Putin

It looks like Saudis lost 3 Abrams tanks so far, maybe more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navigator

Daneshmand said:


> They seem to have plenty of Konkurs. The nightmare of armor.



They can have in stock about a thousand missiles .. In first half of 2000s Yemen bought about 200 BMP-2 IFV from Russian stocks after repair and upgrade + about 100 BMP-2 from Ukrainian stocks. Konkurs ATGM it's standart weapon for this IFV - 3-4 ATGM per vehicle. Probably portable launchers were also purchased together with BMP-2 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

soldier of Putin said:


> It looks like Saudis lost 3 Abrams tanks so far, maybe more.


what about your dream


----------



## Serpentine

@Antaréss @Dr.Thrax

Since you always seem to write long tirades and whining about innocent civilians dying here and there, I'm yet to see you post in this thread, and specifically talk about civilians being killed everyday by Saudis, talk about hypocrisy and why no one takes you seriously with any of those posts crying about civilian deaths. Talk about crocodile tears.

Saudi-led coalition air strike kills 36 Yemeni civilians: residents| Reuters

*An air strike by a Saudi-led coalition killed 36 civilians working at a bottling plant in the northern Yemeni province of Hajjah on Sunday, residents said.*

"The process of recovering the bodies is finished now. The corpses of 36 workers, many of them burnt or in pieces, were pulled out after an air strike hit the plant this morning," resident Issa Ahmed told Reuters by phone from the site.

The alliance intervened in Yemen's war in March and has waged an air campaign that has rolled back some of the territorial gains of Iranian-allied Houthi forces with the goal of restoring exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.

Human rights group Amnesty International said in a report this month that the campaign had left a "bloody trail of civilian death" which could amount to war crimes.

*Air raids killed 65 people in the front-line city of Taiz last Friday, most of them civilians, and the bombing of a milk factory in Western Yemen in July killed 65 people including 10 children.*

Members of Yemen's exiled government and Saudi officials have said they are cautious to avoid civilian casualties and cite reports by human rights groups that accuse the Houthis of shelling and blockading civilian areas.

Over 4,300 people have been killed in five months of war in Yemen while disease and suffering in the already impoverished country have spread.

Militias and army units loyal to Hadi have made significant gains toward the Houthi-controlled capital Sanaa in the last two months, but the group remains ensconced in Yemen's north and casualties continue to mount in nationwide combat every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> Yemenis destroyed a number of Saudi army vehicles including another M1A2 tank. The M1A2 was destroyed after Houthis captured it to prevent Saudis from ever using it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @C130




abandoned tank is easy pickings. notice how it's not a catastrophic kill that you would see from a soviet era tank. the separate ammunition and blow out panels doing it's job 





if Sauds where smart they would have GPS locations of all vehicles they abandon on purpose and have a look out watching it for the Houthis to pop up and then boom blow them up


----------



## Gabriel92

An Emirati Pantsir air defence system has been spotted in Yemen.

defence-blog.com/news/pantsir-s1-air-defence-missile-system-of-uae-arrive-to-yemen.html


----------



## soldier of Putin

Gabriel92 said:


> An Emirati Pantsir air defence system has been spotted in Yemen.
> 
> defence-blog.com/news/pantsir-s1-air-defence-missile-system-of-uae-arrive-to-yemen.html




Easy kill for an ATGM, no?


----------



## Madali

The Saudis & Emirates have learned warfare from the American style. Bomb the hell out of a country, push out the opposition, and just fuuck the results.

Senior security official killed in drive-by shooting in Yemen's Aden - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Here is the "liberated Aden"

_"Colonel Abdul-Hakim Sunidi, chief of Aden's security operations, was attacked along Reemy street when gunmen, riding motorcycles, opened fire from automatic rifles and killed him at the scene in Aden's neighborhood of Mansoura, the local military official said on condition of anonymity.

The unknown gunmen fled the scene immediately, while eyewitnesses believed that the attack was conducted by two hooded men riding a motorbike.

Ahmed Ali, a senior officer of Aden's security department, told Xinhua his colleague had just left his house and headed for a security meeting in Aden when the incident happened.

The incident occurred just hours after Yemen's interior ministry announced resuming its operations and starting to conduct its security services from Aden.

No one has claimed responsibility over the drive-by shooting, but the Yemen-based al-Qaida branch has in several occasions claimed to be behind such attacks."_


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> @Antaréss @Dr.Thrax
> 
> Since you always seem to write long tirades and whining about innocent civilians dying here and there, I'm yet to see you post in this thread, and specifically talk about civilians being killed everyday by Saudis, talk about hypocrisy and why no one takes you seriously with any of those posts crying about civilian deaths. Talk about crocodile tears.
> 
> Saudi-led coalition air strike kills 36 Yemeni civilians: residents| Reuters
> 
> *An air strike by a Saudi-led coalition killed 36 civilians working at a bottling plant in the northern Yemeni province of Hajjah on Sunday, residents said.*
> 
> "The process of recovering the bodies is finished now. The corpses of 36 workers, many of them burnt or in pieces, were pulled out after an air strike hit the plant this morning," resident Issa Ahmed told Reuters by phone from the site.
> 
> The alliance intervened in Yemen's war in March and has waged an air campaign that has rolled back some of the territorial gains of Iranian-allied Houthi forces with the goal of restoring exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi.
> 
> Human rights group Amnesty International said in a report this month that the campaign had left a "bloody trail of civilian death" which could amount to war crimes.
> 
> *Air raids killed 65 people in the front-line city of Taiz last Friday, most of them civilians, and the bombing of a milk factory in Western Yemen in July killed 65 people including 10 children.*
> 
> Members of Yemen's exiled government and Saudi officials have said they are cautious to avoid civilian casualties and cite reports by human rights groups that accuse the Houthis of shelling and blockading civilian areas.
> 
> Over 4,300 people have been killed in five months of war in Yemen while disease and suffering in the already impoverished country have spread.
> 
> Militias and army units loyal to Hadi have made significant gains toward the Houthi-controlled capital Sanaa in the last two months, but the group remains ensconced in Yemen's north and casualties continue to mount in nationwide combat every day.


And since when did I support Saudi airstrikes on civilian areas? Where do you see me vouching for them? Oh yeah nowhere. I support Saudi airstrikes and ground intervention vs Houthis where they strike Houthis in the open. I don't support when they strike them in urban areas. It's bound to hit and kill civilians.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And since when did I support Saudi airstrikes on civilian areas? Where do you see me vouching for them? Oh yeah nowhere. I support Saudi airstrikes and ground intervention vs Houthis where they strike Houthis in the open. I don't support when they strike them in urban areas. It's bound to hit and kill civilians.


That's exactly what I expected to hear.
It's bound to kill civilians? Yeah, all those civilians killed in Syria were bound to be killed because some terrorists hide themselves like rats in Syrian cities since 2011. All those 80,000 civilians killed till now were bound to be killed. So nothing to be sad about and many of them were killed by very same terrorists.


----------



## monitor

* UAE Pantsir-S1 deployed in Yemen *


Against extremely dangerous and potent Houthi Air Force ?













You might also like:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> That's exactly what I expected to hear.
> It's bound to kill civilians? Yeah, all those civilians killed in Syria were bound to be killed because some terrorists hide themselves like rats in Syrian cities since 2011. All those 80,000 civilians killed till now were bound to be killed. So nothing to be sad about and many of them were killed by very same terrorists.


And again you show that you truly do not care about human life.
I said *I don't support air strikes in urban areas because they are guaranteed to kill civilians.* Where did I say it was *justified* that they were doing that? I clearly said that those airstrikes are worthless and are war crimes.
Btw it's 177,000 civilians. That's a figure from January.
I don't support airstrikes in urban areas by anyone, but here you are supporting Assad's airstrikes everywhere. Yet you're the one saying we're the ones with crocodile tears. Hypocrite.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> And again you show that you truly do not care about human life.
> I said *I don't support air strikes in urban areas because they are guaranteed to kill civilians.* Where did I say it was *justified* that they were doing that? I clearly said that those airstrikes are worthless and are war crimes.
> Btw it's 177,000 civilians. That's a figure from January.
> I don't support airstrikes in urban areas by anyone, but here you are supporting Assad's airstrikes everywhere. Yet you're the one saying we're the ones with crocodile tears. Hypocrite.



A great deal of airstrikes are in urban areas. So the fact that you support this whole operation is a hypocrisy, isn't it?

So you don't accept air strikes in urban areas? Then you shouldn't accept overwhelming majority of this operation, yet you come out in support of it. Although the reason is obvious (sectarian reason) and I don't expect you to think otherwise, but it's important to point out the hypocrisy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> A great deal of airstrikes are in urban areas. So the fact that you support this whole operation is a hypocrisy, isn't it?
> 
> So you don't accept air strikes in urban areas? Then you shouldn't accept overwhelming majority of this operation, yet you come out in support of it. Although the reason is obvious (sectarian reason) and I don't expect you to think otherwise, but it's important to point out the hypocrisy here.


A large chunk of the airstrikes have been on weapon depots in hills, on positions outside the cities, airports, etc...not on cities. In fact the majority probably are outside cities.

I support the operation because it's removing Iranian proxy vermin. If Houthis were Sunnis I would still support it. Because they'd still be Iranian vermin.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> A large chunk of the airstrikes have been on weapon depots in hills, on positions outside the cities, airports, etc...not on cities. In fact the majority probably are outside cities.
> 
> I support the operation because it's removing Iranian proxy vermin. If Houthis were Sunnis I would still support it. Because they'd still be Iranian vermin.



Great, and we are helping Syria fight Saudi/U.S/Israeli proxy vermin in Syria (all of them are the same, from ISIS to Nusra and IF), killing as many of them as possible. I hope you understand our position here. 

Houthis are no proxies of Iran no matter how much one blabber it, this won't become truth. Unlike rebels in Syria which are stooges of Saudis, U.S, Qatar or Turkey, depending on who pays them better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Hadi turns 70 in 2 days.


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Great, and we are helping Syria fight Saudi/U.S/Israeli proxy vermin in Syria (all of them are the same, from ISIS to Nusra and IF), killing as many of them as possible. I hope you understand our position here.
> 
> Houthis are no proxies of Iran no matter how much one blabber it, this won't become truth. Unlike rebels in Syria which are stooges of Saudis, U.S, Qatar or Turkey, depending on who pays them better.


Hahaha you "anti-imperialist resistance" zombies always have to bring Israel into it somehow. If US & Israel wanted Assad gone they could've bombed him into oblivion whenever, during revolution, before it, whatever...but they don't. Saying ISIS, Nusra, and IF are the same is like saying Hamas and Hezbollah are the same, their goals may be similar, but their actions, human rights records, etc. are much, much different.

Houthis are proxies of Iran. How deluded do you have to be to understand that? They literally say they have support from Iran. They get paid by Iran, and IRGC trains them. How are they not proxies?
Rebels, meanwhile, are not proxies of anyone. If they were, they would be payed well, equipped well, and they would've won the war long ago.


----------



## Serpentine

Dr.Thrax said:


> They get paid by Iran


Prove it.


Dr.Thrax said:


> and IRGC trains them


Prove it.


Dr.Thrax said:


> They literally say they have support from Iran.


Prove it.



Dr.Thrax said:


> Rebels, meanwhile, are not proxies of anyone. If they were, they would be payed well, equipped well, and they would've won the war long ago.


Actually, they are paid well and also equipped well. It was all because of Saudi-Qatari donated TOW missiles that they could make advances in Idlib, Dara'a. They are literally stooges of Saudis, Qatar and Turkey and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr.Thrax

Serpentine said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> Actually, they are paid well and also equipped well. It was all because of Saudi-Qatari donated TOW missiles that they could make advances in Idlib, Dara'a. They are literally stooges of Saudis, Qatar and Turkey and others.


You make plenty of unreferenced claims, therefore I will subject myself to the very same conditions.
Just kidding, I'm better than your low standards.
Iranian support for Yemen's Houthis goes back years
Iranian support seen crucial for Yemen's Houthis| Reuters
Kerry Warns Iran Houthi Support; Questions Remain | Al Jazeera America
Yemen: Classified document reveals extent of Iranian support for Houthis
Yemen: Classified document reveals extent of Iranian support for Houthis
Your move.

No, they are not paid well. Rebels barely make any money to get by for their families and themselves. TOW missiles have made an impact yes, but if you're going to use that excuse, then how about BTR-82As manned by Russian crews in support of NDF? (NOT SAA, but the militia; source: Oryx Blog: New evidence proves Russian military directly engaging in Syrian Civil War Or how about the millions of bullets received from Russia & Iran? I can go on and on. If TOW missiles are proof that rebels are "stooges" and "proxies" of Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and Turkey then Assad is a stooge of Russia and Iran. Oh wait, he actually is. You know why? Because negotiations on Zabadani were between Ahrar & Iran, not Ahrar & regime. But the rebels aren't stooges of anyone.


----------



## Smh12344538

soldier of Putin said:


> Hadi turns 70 in 2 days.


You planning a surprise birthday party for him? lmao
Invite me so i can kill the piece of sh*t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis destroyed some Saudi positions and vehicles today



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Dr.Thrax said:


> You make plenty of unreferenced claims, therefore I will subject myself to the very same conditions.
> Just kidding, I'm better than your low standards.
> Iranian support for Yemen's Houthis goes back years
> Iranian support seen crucial for Yemen's Houthis| Reuters
> Kerry Warns Iran Houthi Support; Questions Remain | Al Jazeera America
> Yemen: Classified document reveals extent of Iranian support for Houthis
> Yemen: Classified document reveals extent of Iranian support for Houthis
> Your move.



This is the headline to your Al Jazeera link (3rd link),

*US says Houthis ‘obviously’ receive Iran support, but experts not so sure*

_*"*And some analysts have expressed skepticism at the level of Iranian support._
_

“I think what is happening is that Houthis and the Iranians have common interests, but there’s very little good journalism that’s been done to uncover the true extent of that relationship between the Houthis and Iran,” Safia Al-Ahmad, a journalist who produced a documentary on the Houthis for PBS Frontline told PBS journalist Gwen Ifil on Tuesday.

 
Ahmad said, “they do have a connection, but not to the extent that is being covered in the media at the moment by describing them as a Shia militia backed by Iran. I think that’s an overstatement.”"
_
and

_"“The Houthis, unlike Hezbollah and other Shia movements, do not take directions from Tehran, and have received relatively small amounts of aid,” wrote Robert Worth, a veteran Middle East journalist, at the start of the campaign in the New York Review of Books."_
_
"Adam Baron, a Yemen analyst at the European Council on Foreign Relations, told the Guardian. “In terms of providing financial or military support for the Houthis, it’s very hard to see how they would be able to do it. Making these strong statements are almost their only option.”"

This is from your own article_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> This is the headline to your Al Jazeera link (3rd link),
> 
> *US says Houthis ‘obviously’ receive Iran support, but experts not so sure*
> 
> _*"*And some analysts have expressed skepticism at the level of Iranian support._
> 
> 
> _“I think what is happening is that Houthis and the Iranians have common interests, but there’s very little good journalism that’s been done to uncover the true extent of that relationship between the Houthis and Iran,” Safia Al-Ahmad, a journalist who produced a documentary on the Houthis for PBS Frontline told PBS journalist Gwen Ifil on Tuesday._
> 
> 
> _Ahmad said, “they do have a connection, but not to the extent that is being covered in the media at the moment by describing them as a Shia militia backed by Iran. I think that’s an overstatement.”"_
> 
> and
> 
> _"“The Houthis, unlike Hezbollah and other Shia movements, do not take directions from Tehran, and have received relatively small amounts of aid,” wrote Robert Worth, a veteran Middle East journalist, at the start of the campaign in the New York Review of Books."_
> 
> _"Adam Baron, a Yemen analyst at the European Council on Foreign Relations, told the Guardian. “In terms of providing financial or military support for the Houthis, it’s very hard to see how they would be able to do it. Making these strong statements are almost their only option.”"_
> 
> _This is from your own article_


your quote says otherwise kiddo
did you see what i did here
what about the other confirmation or links you cant see them you became blind ?


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> your quote says otherwise kiddo
> did you see what i did here
> what about the other confirmation or links you cant see them you became blind ?



You highlighted this part, 
"_have received relatively small amounts of aid_"

And claim that it is enough to dispute it. 

Let me tell you this. If Houthis were able to control the country using a "relatively small amounts of aid", then Houthis had a damn more support than you idiots claim. Instead of displacing millions and turning the country into a hellhole, why not just give more aid than Iran's "relatively small amounts" to counter Iran's influence?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> Unlike rebels in Syria which are stooges of Saudis, U.S, Qatar or Turkey, depending on who pays them better.


Don't hope too much when you call Syrian people stooges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KTOOOOM

bsruzm said:


> Don't hope too much when you call Syrian people stooges.


Syrian will never forget what he and his stooge did 
that's a given

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Hadi turns 70 tomorrow. Hadi has lived in Saudi Arabia for nearly half a year. Time flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

New footage: Saudi Apache hunting Iranian Backed Houthi terrorists in Sa'daa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

JUBA said:


> New footage: Saudi Apache hunting Iranian Backed Houthi terrorists in Sa'daa



How can you say they were Houthi militia? In all probability they were just villagers going around. 

And the level of incompetence is glaring on that video. They emptied almost the entire gun ammo box of Apache and could not get the three guys and in the process hit everything but those three guys including some shots on the cars passing by about a kilometer from the target. At the end, when they are nearly run out of ammo, start calling "mesile mesile" and they fire a hellfire. And still they got only two of them. So the they had to fire another hellfire. The clip also has been cut and edited. So in all probability they had fired many more hellfires and even more gun shots, to get just three people.

But it is amazing with this level of competence, they have managed to keep the Apache airborne. The helicopter was still swinging around abit but at least it remained airborne during the duration of the clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Daneshmand said:


> How can you say they were Houthi militia? In all probability they were just villagers going around.
> 
> And the level of incompetence is glaring on that video. They emptied almost the entire gun ammo box of Apache and could not get the three guys and in the process hit everything but those three guys including some shots on the cars passing by about a kilometer from the target. At the end, when they are nearly run out of ammo, start calling "mesile mesile" and they fire a hellfire. And still they got only two of them. So the they had to fire another hellfire. The clip also has been cut and edited. So in all probability they had fired many more hellfires and even more gun shots, to get just three people.
> 
> But it is amazing with this level of competence, they have managed to keep the Apache airborne. The helicopter was still swinging around abit but at least it remained airborne during the duration of the clip.



Oh look we got ourselves a sharpshooter here, they're firing at your backed Houthi rats from 5-6 KM away, for that distance they did a pretty good job. I'd like to see you using your so called "Iranian made" attack helicopter shooting anything over 1 KM away, that's if it was able to fly in the first place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soldier of Putin

Hadi is 70 years old.

Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.



JUBA said:


> Oh look we got ourselves a sharpshooter here, they're firing at your backed Houthi rats from 5-6 KM away, for that distance they did a pretty good job. I'd like to see you using your so called "Iranian made" attack helicopter shooting anything over 1 KM away, that's if it was able to fly in the first place




At least Iran does not fly helicopters bought from a heathen country the USA. Saudi Arabia is a Muslim country, should not buy from a heathen country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

soldier of Putin said:


> Hadi is 70 years old.
> 
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Iran does not fly helicopters bought from a heathen country the USA. Saudi Arabia is a Muslim country, should not buy from a heathen country.




China boy, all your posts on this forum have been extremely stupid since your superboy account, please refer from quoting me till you reach puberty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alarabi

Not only Alfara' and Alutaifian area in the north side of Sa'adah are being captured and controlled by the Saudi Army, but also Shada and Aldhaher provinces in the west side of Sa'adah.






Huthis are going to lose everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

alarabi said:


> Huthis are going to lose everything.



So are the Yemenis,
There are 21 million in need of humanitarian aid in Yemen – please listen | Mark Kaye | Comment is free | The Guardian

But that's okay, as long as Prince Mohammad wins his playstation war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Daneshmand said:


> How can you say they were Houthi militia? In all probability they were just villagers going around.
> 
> And the level of incompetence is glaring on that video. They emptied almost the entire gun ammo box of Apache and could not get the three guys and in the process hit everything but those three guys including some shots on the cars passing by about a kilometer from the target. At the end, when they are nearly run out of ammo, start calling "mesile mesile" and they fire a hellfire. And still they got only two of them. So the they had to fire another hellfire. The clip also has been cut and edited. So in all probability they had fired many more hellfires and even more gun shots, to get just three people.
> 
> But it is amazing with this level of competence, they have managed to keep the Apache airborne. The helicopter was still swinging around abit but at least it remained airborne during the duration of the clip.



area of operation is infested with manpad's....hence the distance u can clearly see the difference b/w time of fire and round impact

that structure housed some ranked houthi terrorists in numbers......why would gov make this millitary video public unless its an important achivment?....it could have been any other building among the million in yemen.

iN THE END we got dead terrorist's....Bird's looking solid "JOB WELL DONE"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Fact checks about Yemen from a neutral Yemeni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smh12344538

Serpentine said:


> Fact checks about Yemen.


1) >65% were already in poverty during peace time so tbh 15% increase is actually not as bad as i would have thought
2) when people say houthis they dont mean only the houthi family, the support base and their troops are also called houthis.
3) Well it was him, the houthis couldnt enter sanaa until they brokered a deal and he let them in, and his affiliation with AQAP is well known.
4) That is true.
5) It was bound to happen when a militant shiite group wanted to impose its rule on a sunni majority.
6) There is no government at this stage whatsoever.
7) Thats defiantly bullsh*t, his support base is probably in the <1%
8) isis is not there so that is bs. AQAP in the north of south yemen yes.
9) They have been found so no point denying it
10) It will get worse before it gets any better



soldier of Putin said:


> At least Iran does not fly helicopters bought from a heathen country the USA. Saudi Arabia is a Muslim country, should not buy from a heathen country.


Look up the Iran-contra affair (receiving arms from a country you call the big devil while under an arms embargo by them, such dirty games being played and what great hypocrisy huh?), dont make more of a fool of yourself please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Friendly fire from Saudi-led coalition kills seven in Yemen: tribal sources| Reuters

_Seven supporters of President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi were killed on Tuesday by friendly fire from a Saudi-led air strike in north Yemen, tribal sources said, as pro-Hadi forces converged on Marib in preparation to attack Houthi fighters in the region._

Yemen crisis: 'Serious abuses' against Aden detainees - BBC News

This is the "liberated" Aden. Lucky Yemenis for having a good friend like the Saudis. 

_Human Rights Watch (HRW) said on Tuesday that it had documented several cases of serious abuse committed by southern militiamen and Houthis against civilians and fighters in their custody since the battle for Aden began in late March.


On 23 August, southern militiamen are alleged to have placed an unidentified group of Houthi prisoners in orange jumpsuits on a boat in the middle of the port of Aden and then blown the boat up.

They reportedly filmed the explosion to the backdrop of IS flags raised on the port buildings._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

C130 said:


> if Sauds where smart they would have GPS locations of all vehicles they abandon on purpose and have a look out watching it for the Houthis to pop up and then boom blow them up


5 million dollars for each 3 houthi fighter . yeh okey .

cause you know whats the other option don't you ? houthis using that piece of crap against saudi forces 

that'd be lots of fun to watch IMO . 



C130 said:


> abandoned tank is easy pickings.


as opposed to manned tanks ? how's having humans inside that can help ? you know why they ran away don't u ? 

besides , most of the abrams destroyed were manned 

all credits to towsan .


----------



## Smh12344538

Madali said:


> _Seven supporters of President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi were killed on Tuesday_


Well, thats his entire support base gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

haman10 said:


> 5 million dollars for each 3 houthi fighter . yeh okey .
> 
> cause you know whats the other option don't you ? houthis using that piece of crap against saudi forces
> 
> that'd be lots of fun to watch IMO .
> 
> 
> as opposed to manned tanks ? how's having humans inside that can help ? you know why they ran away don't u ?
> 
> besides , most of the abrams destroyed were manned
> 
> all credits to towsan .



they are going to abandon them anyway.. might as well use them as bait 

i don't mean abandon m1 abrams.

but smaller armored vehicles sure.



BLACKEAGLE said:


>


lol, 4 them went flying 10 meters in the air 

this is what I am talking about. they stick out like a sore thumb. just need to locate and execute them


----------



## Madali

These are your allies, Saudi:

ISIS claims responsibility for bombings at Yemeni mosque - CNN.com

_The first attack targeted Al Moayyad mosque, a pro-Houthi neighborhood in northern Sanaa and *the second bombing took place as civilians were trying to help the victims of the first attack*, ministry officials said._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Banned cluster bombs 'used in Syria, Ukraine, Yemen, Sudan, Libya' | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Do you guys remember Huthi military drills near Saudi borders in Al-Bagh area six months ago just after Riyadh convention? Well, the area has been captured by Saudi army along with several other areas in Sadaa.

Sanaa battle could start in few days BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raptor22

Saudi embassy in Sanna:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soldier of Putin

Yemenis bombed Saudi Jallah military position

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

At least 22 Emirati soldiers have been killed in a successful missile strike in Maarib province, by Yemeni army/Houthis. Other reports say an Apache helicopter and few vehicles were also burned on the ground in the aftermath of missile strike.

PS: UAE itself claims they have been killed by an 'accidental' explosion out of nowhere!

Picture reportedly of the aftermath:





If it's indeed a Tochka missile being claimed by some sources, it would be one of the most successful use of a short range ballistic missile in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> At least 22 Emirati soldiers have been killed in a successful missile strike in Maarib province, by Yemeni army/Houthis. Other reports say an Apache helicopter and few vehicles were also burned on the ground in the aftermath of missile strike.
> 
> PS: UAE itself claims they have been killed by an 'accidental' explosion out of nowhere!




The emaratis themselves claim it was an accident...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Serpentine said:


> At least 22 Emirati soldiers have been killed in a successful missile strike in Maarib province, by Yemeni army/Houthis. Other reports say an Apache helicopter and few vehicles were also burned on the ground in the aftermath of missile strike.
> 
> PS: UAE itself claims they have been killed by an 'accidental' explosion out of nowhere!



Hahahah OH SNAP! This is only the beginning. The UAE has too few soldiers, and too many lazy spoiled people. The UAE is pulling out soon, leaving the even lazier Sahudis to do 'the fighting'. What a great day, may there be countless more of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soldier of Putin

Black day for Emirati soldiers. RIP

UAE says 22 Emirati soldiers killed in Yemen - Al Jazeera English

A number of Apache helicopters and vehicles also destroyed in the rocket attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

soldier of Putin said:


> Black day for Emirati soldiers. RIP
> 
> UAE says 22 Emirati soldiers killed in Yemen - Al Jazeera English
> 
> A number of Apache helicopters and vehicles also destroyed in the rocket attack.



Wonderful. I'm almost shedding tears of joy. Well places stone age missile, and you take out a huge amount of foreign invaders. Cheers Yemenis!!


----------



## soldier of Putin

This operation is the world's longest ever no? If the US or Russia does this operation, boom be over in a week. Even then, no one can occupy Sanaa. That place is all Shias.


----------



## C130

UAE says 22 Emirati soldiers killed in Yemen - Al Jazeera English


 at those comments



> More like 22 **** pigs killed for Arab cowardly masters.........UAE Arabs are lazy cowards and not one joins the military let alone fight..............






> These 'Emirati' soldiers who were killed are most likely mercenary soldiers recruited by Gulf tribal states from countries like Pakistan. Why would any Emirati man become a soldier-live in harsh conditions and risk death- when he can live a life a comfort without doing anything useful? Does it make sense?


----------



## soldier of Putin

UAE only has 1.4 million citizens. UAE cannot afford to fight far away in Yemen.

alahednews reports a prominent leader of South Yemen separatism was killed in Aden today, possibly by Qaeda

al Manar reports 16 Saudi soldiers ambushed and killed in Jizan today

...مصرع ستة عشر عسكرياً سعودياً في


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> UAE only has 1.4 million citizens. UAE cannot afford to fight far away in Yemen.
> 
> alahednews reports a prominent leader of South Yemen separatism was killed in Aden today, possibly by Qaeda



fight far away?? they only need to travel to south Saudi Arabia. 

UAE doesn't need a huge number soldiers to battle the Houthis they have the superior equipment...they only need to leverage that equipment and intelligence to beat the rats


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> fight far away?? they only need to travel to south Saudi Arabia.




And Oman. The distance is far. They may have better equipment, but their morale is low. What am I doing here? Why did my friends die? Yemenis fight for their country. Emirati soldiers do not know what they fight and die for.


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> And Oman. The distance is far. They may have better equipment, but their morale is low. What am I doing here? Why did my friends die? Yemenis fight for their country. Emirati soldiers do not know what they fight and die for.



morale is a problem with Muslims soldiers. like I said if they can leverage their equipment and have the superior intel and leadership they would own the rats and morale would increase.


why they are fighting and dieing matters not. they are given a mission they are expected to complete it.


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> like I said if they can leverage their equipment and have the superior intel and leadership they would own the rats and morale would increase.




Syrian rebels captured so much arms they are like a frigging army. The same can be expected of Yemenis. They can capture equipment.



C130 said:


> why they are fighting and dieing matters not. they are given a mission they are expected to complete it.




Tell that to American soldiers in Iraq, Soviet soldiers in Afghanistan. They did not want to fight and die for nothing.

Another Saudi Apache helicopter reportedly shot down today. 

الميادين | آخر الأخبار


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> Syrian rebels captured so much arms they are like a frigging army. The same can be expected of Yemenis. They can capture equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to American soldiers in Iraq, Soviet soldiers in Afghanistan. They did not want to fight and die for nothing.
> 
> Another Saudi Apache helicopter reportedly shot down today.
> 
> الميادين | آخر الأخبار




if you start questioning your leaders then you are doomed.
not saying they are right and all wars are just, but you sign up to the military if you don't follow orders then that's a problem.


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> if you start questioning your leaders then you are doomed.
> not saying they are right and all wars are just, but you sign up to the military if you don't follow orders then that's a problem.




BS. Hitler was a leader, but he caused the deaths of 10% of Germany's population.

Southern Yemen now in chaos as Qaeda fighting Southern Yemen separatists.

الميادين | آخر الأخبار


----------



## C130

soldier of Putin said:


> BS. Hitler was a leader, but he caused the deaths of 10% of Germany's population.
> 
> Southern Yemen now in chaos as Qaeda fighting Southern Yemen separatists.
> 
> الميادين | آخر الأخبار


and Lenin,Stalin?? 

like I said they aren't always right and the wars aren't just, but if you don't follow your leaders and commanders then you don't belong in the military.


----------



## soldier of Putin

C130 said:


> and Lenin,Stalin??
> 
> like I said they aren't always right and the wars aren't just, but if you don't follow your leaders and commanders then you don't belong in the military.




If you don't want to serve, you are welcome to quit any time you like.

summary of today's losses for the operation

1. 16 Saudi soldiers killed.

2. 22 Emirati soldiers killed.

3. 5 Bahraini soldiers killed.

4. Houthis still in control of various military positions in southern Saudi Arabia.

5. Houthis sabotaged the Gulf Arab plan to move towards the Yemeni capital, Sana'a.

6. An Apache attack helicopter belonging to one of the Saudi-led coalition states was shot down.

7. A number of weapons and armored fighting vehicles belonging to the Saudi-led coalition were either destroyed or commandeered.

8. Kuwait, Oman, and Qatar wisely distance themselves from this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## United

* Ras Al Khaimah Emirate (UAE) crown prince, Mohammed Bin Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi, is also in Aden Yemen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

houtis are really ordinary ppl looking at the score they is really amazing



monitor said:


> * UAE Pantsir-S1 deployed in Yemen *
> 
> 
> Against extremely dangerous and potent Houthi Air Force ?
> 
> 
> 
> You might also like:



WOW I DIDNOT KNOW HOUTHI has Air force so advance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Wonderful. I'm almost shedding tears of joy. Well places stone age missile, and you take out a huge amount of foreign invaders. Cheers Yemenis!!


Tears of joy? Are you sure not tears of humility? As I remember UAE has lost 45 martyres in 6 months war despite their ground troops have been roaming over Yemen and have reached Sanaa in a matter of 1 month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Tears of joy? Are you sure not tears of humility? As I remember UAE has lost 45 martyres in 6 months war despite their ground troops have been roaming over Yemen and have reached Sanaa in a matter of 1 month.



Roaming. They've befen in Yemen for all of a couple of weeks. Anyway, this is just the start. May every single non-Yemeni make their families cry in misery over their deaths. We do NOT invade countries in this century. You jordanian little lap dog.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

IR-TR said:


> Roaming. They've befen in Yemen for all of a couple of weeks. Anyway, this is just the start. May every single non-Yemeni make their families cry in misery over their deaths. *We do NOT invade countries in this century*. You jordanian little lap dog.


We do.


----------



## IR-TR

Goodness. That's about half their 'army' Truly a good day for non-takfiris worlwide! May all takfiri Persian Gulf Arabs die. 

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...says-22-of-its-soldiers-killed-in-Yemen-.html


----------



## Madali

Holy shit, news is now not 22 but 45 emiratis a single day!! Imagine how many wounded...!

Scores of Gulf troops killed in Yemen conflict - Al Jazeera English

For a small nation like UAE , 45 is a huge number. All these will have dozens of family members, making a significant amount of people wonder why they died. To bring back Hadi to Yemen? I don't know how many Emiraties even knew who Hadi was.

Hopefully, UAE will start to rethink ita foreign strategy.

*Friday was by far the deadliest day for the Emirati military since the conflict began, and the deaths are believed to be the country's highest number of military casualties since the UAE federation was founded in 1971.*


----------



## HAIDER

Tochka-U kills 45 UAE soldiers,,,,lethal killer missile from Russia


----------



## Madali

I've been reading the comments on Al Jazeera,

Scores of Gulf troops killed in Yemen conflict - Al Jazeera English

Almost ALL comments are negative towards UAE. Let's keep in mind that Al Jazeera is a Qatari paper with an audience that is generally more in line with the news agency than western news. Meaning this is neither Fox News or Press TV in terms of its targeted audience. So, it seems UAE and Saudi are alienating a lot of people.


----------



## Madali

----

dpa news - Saudi-led alliance airstrike mistakenly hits orphanage in Sana’a

_Sana'a (dpa) - An airstrike launched by the Saudi-led alliance in Yemen appears to have *struck an orphanage Saturday morning* in Sana'a's al-Nahda neighbourhood, killing and injuring an unknown number of people, local medical sources told dpa._

Nothing to see here, more along. Same old, same old.

--

Nice pic of a young man defending his land against invaders


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-led planes hit Houthi-controlled government buildings | Zee News

Sanaa: Saudi-led coalition warplanes struck government buildings controlled by Houthi fighters in the Yemeni capital Sanaa overnight and army units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh after at least 50 coalition soliders were killed on Friday.

Among the targets, the Defence Ministry building in Sanaa was very heavily damaged, residents said. Strikes hit the command of the special security forces and camps of Saleh as well as the presidential complex.

At least 50 soldiers from the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain were killed in Yemen on Friday in the deadliest attack on Gulf Arab troops in the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi forces.

Reuters 


First Published: Saturday, September 5, 2015 - 14:43


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hindustani78 said:


> Saudi-led planes hit Houthi-controlled government buildings | Zee News
> 
> Sanaa: Saudi-led coalition warplanes struck government buildings controlled by Houthi fighters in the Yemeni capital Sanaa overnight and army units loyal to former president Ali Abdullah Saleh after at least 50 coalition soliders were killed on Friday.
> 
> Among the targets, the Defence Ministry building in Sanaa was very heavily damaged, residents said. Strikes hit the command of the special security forces and camps of Saleh as well as the presidential complex.
> 
> At least 50 soldiers from the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain were killed in Yemen on Friday in the deadliest attack on Gulf Arab troops in the Saudi-led military campaign against Houthi forces.
> 
> Reuters
> 
> 
> First Published: Saturday, September 5, 2015 - 14:43


well they are not lying after all an orphanage in Sana is a governmental buildings and those area is controlled by houthis.


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi policeman killed in exchange of fire with a gunman - The Siasat Daily

The Saudi Interior Ministry says a policeman has been killed and two others wounded when a terrorist attacked a security site in the Abqaiq region in the country’s Eastern province.

Interior Ministry spokesman Mansour al-Turki said the attacker tried to enter the site early yesterday morning and was killed in an exchange of fire with the guards.

The two injured policemen were taken to the hospital with non-life-threatening injuries.

Al-Turki said a machinegun and live munition were found with the attacker, identified as Nawaf Menahi Shibib al-Utaibi.

He did not say whether al-Utaibi was wanted by the police or if he was believed to belong to the Islamic State group or other Islamic militant faction.


----------



## Serpentine

The death toll is rising.

Now it stands at 60 confirmed kills:

45 Emirati soldiers
5 Bahraini soldiers
10 Saudi soldiers

Ten Saudi soldiers killed near Yemeni border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

In this photo made available by Emirates News Agency, WAM, coffins containing the bodies of Emirati soldiers killed in Yemen arrive at the Al Bateen Airport early Saturday, Sept. 5, 2015, in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. Forty-five troops from the United Arab Emirates were killed in Yemen while taking part in Saudi-led operations against Shiite rebels, the Gulf nation said Friday, in the deadliest day for its military in its 44-year history. (WAM, via AP) (Photo: Uncredited , AP)







Toll from Yemen rebel attack rises, 10 Saudi troops killed
CAIRO — A Saudi Arabian military spokesman says 10 Saudi troops were killed in a rebel missile strike a day earlier in Yemen's Marib province, which also killed 45 allied troops from the United Arab Emirates.

The Saturday statement by Brig. Gen. Ahmed Asiri to broadcaster Al Hadath was the first public acknowledgement by the Saudis that they have ground troops in Yemen. They are leading an air campaign against the rebels in the impoverished Arabian Peninsula country, training Yemeni troops, supplying weapons and providing military advice.

The rebels, known as Houthis, and army units loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh are fighting forces loyal to President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi, who is in self-imposed exile in Saudi Arabia, as well as southern separatists and local militias.



Serpentine said:


> The death toll is rising.
> 
> Now it stands at 60 confirmed kills:
> 
> 45 Emirati soldiers
> 5 Bahraini soldiers
> 10 Saudi soldiers
> 
> Ten Saudi soldiers killed near Yemeni border


United Arab Emirates says 45 of its troops killed in Yemen

Pro-government Yemeni security officials said the missile strike took place in the province of Marib, about 120 kilometers (75 miles) east of the capital Sanaa. Officials from the media office of the Shiite rebel movement known as the Houthis confirmed they fired a Soviet-era Tochka missile in the area. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the press.

The UAE's news agency, WAM, initially said 22 members of the military were killed Friday but later reported that 23 more had died of their wounds. It gave no details on their role in the conflict.

Bahrain's state news agency also reported Friday that five of its soldiers were killed while "defending the southern border of Saudi Arabia." It didn't give specifics. Yemen is the only country on Saudi Arabia's southern border where there is fighting, and Houthis have frequently shelled across the frontier.


----------



## Serpentine

Hindustani78 said:


> United Arab Emirates says 45 of its troops killed in Yemen
> 
> Pro-government Yemeni security officials said the missile strike took place in the province of Marib, about 120 kilometers (75 miles) east of the capital Sanaa. Officials from the media office of the Shiite rebel movement known as the Houthis confirmed they fired a Soviet-era Tochka missile in the area. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the press.
> 
> The UAE's news agency, WAM, initially said 22 members of the military were killed Friday but later reported that 23 more had died of their wounds. It gave no details on their role in the conflict.
> 
> Bahrain's state news agency also reported Friday that five of its soldiers were killed while "defending the southern border of Saudi Arabia." It didn't give specifics. Yemen is the only country on Saudi Arabia's southern border where there is fighting, and Houthis have frequently shelled across the frontier.



Okay, so?


----------



## Madali

Like a bully who doesn't expect to get pushed back, UAE has called the attack "cowardly". What?? Attacking 5 months from the air wasn't cowardly?

Anyway, like the same bully, they are now throwing a temper tantrum and have been randomly bombing the heck out of Sana'a and Maarib since dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> Like a bully who doesn't expect to get pushed back, UAE has called the attack "cowardly". What?? Attacking 5 months from the air wasn't cowardly?
> 
> Anyway, like the same bully, they are now throwing a temper tantrum and have been randomly bombing the heck out of Sana'a and Maarib since dawn.


They've seen nothing yet.


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> They've seen nothing yet.



I was wondering if you were extremely young with your childish views on war and death (as if you life is Call of Duty), but noticed you joined in 2007, so that's back. Meaning if you were even 12 when you started, you should be 20 by now, which means you should be old enough to act more mature.


----------



## spiderkiller

The intruders got what they deserve. Hell s gate is crowded as f@&$.


----------



## samv

Madali said:


> Like a bully who doesn't expect to get pushed back, UAE has called the attack "cowardly". What?? Attacking 5 months from the air wasn't cowardly?




Exactly what I thought when I read the article.


----------



## HAIDER

Those soldiers who lost there life were belong to poor arabic speaking countries. They are not from Gulf, except few officers. So, nothing special.


----------



## Serpentine

HAIDER said:


> Those soldiers who lost there life were belong to poor arabic speaking countries. They are not from Gulf, except few officers. So, nothing special.


Where did you get that from?
You are wrong. Almost all the killed were from the Gulf, which till now, amounts to 60 (45 UAE, 10 Saudi, 5 Bahrain). There are also reports that 4 Yemeni soldiers allied to Hadi are killed in the explosion.


----------



## HAIDER

Serpentine said:


> Where did you get that from?
> You are wrong. Almost all the killed were from the Gulf, which till now, amounts to 60 (45 UAE, 10 Saudi, 5 Bahrain). There are also reports that 4 Yemeni soldiers allied to Hadi are killed in the explosion.


Read somewhere they are some Sudanis, Algerian etc..


----------



## Hack-Hook

HAIDER said:


> Read somewhere they are some Sudanis, Algerian etc..


Then why ship them back to UAE.


----------



## Serpentine

HAIDER said:


> Read somewhere they are some Sudanis, Algerian etc..



That's not right. I mean it's already confimed by UAE, Bahrain and KSA. If they were Sudanese, we would know it by now.

They were hit from where they never imagined. Their hysterical bombing of Sana'a last night shows that they are pissed off and desperate and also, surprised. They should understand it's not like they can come to a country, kill its people with fancy American weapons and get out safely, this is not Call of Duty. More is awaiting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

JEskandari said:


> Then why ship them back to UAE.


Obviously , they work for UAE govt....UAE govt has to show solidarity with fallen soldiers...otherwise everyone will laugh at em.



Serpentine said:


> That's not right. I mean it's already confimed by UAE, Bahrain and KSA. If they were Sudanese, we would know it by now.
> 
> They were hit from where they never imagined. Their hysterical bombing of Sana'a last night shows that they are pissed off and desperate and also, surprised. They should understand it's not like they can come to a country, kill its people with fancy American weapons and get out safely, this is not Call of Duty. More is awaiting them.


 They will take their frustration out....if you give monkey a matchbox ...eventually it burnt the whole jungle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-led coalition jets bomb Houthis in Yemeni capital: Residents | Zee News

Sanaa: Saudi-led coalition jets on Sunday bombed a Houthi military position and army bases in the Yemeni capital Sanaa in what appeared to be more retaliation against Yemen`s dominant group for the killing of dozens of coalition soldiers two days ago.


The air strikes targeted troops loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, an ally of the Houthis, and a Houthi base in what was the al-Imam University, a religious school affiliated to the Muslim Brotherhood in northern Sanaa.

Residents said explosions could be heard all night and buildings had been levelled but there were no immediate reports of casualties as most people in the area had been evacuated.

"The sounds of explosions had not stopped since 1:15 a.m. (2215 GMT)," one resident told Reuters. 

On Saturday, at least 24 members of two families were killed in Sanaa by air strikes targeting Houthi positions in the city, according to local medical sources. Hospital officials said on Sunday the death toll had risen to 27.

On Friday, the Iranian-allied Houthis had attacked a weapons storage facility in Marib, exiled President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi`s supporters had been massing troops and military hardware in preparation for an assault on Sanaa.

The attack killed 45 Emirati soldiers, five Bahrainis, 10 Saudis and four Yemenis.

It was the heaviest toll suffered by the Saudi-led alliance since air strikes began in March to try to restore Hadi to power after the Houthis began advancing on his main base in the southern port city of Aden.

United Arab Emirates forces were important in helping Hadi`s supporters drive the Houthis and their allies out of Aden, a big win for the Arab coalition.

Reuters 


First Published: Sunday, September 6, 2015 - 15:57


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Arrest ordered for false list of martyrs | GulfNews.com

What are they hiding?


----------



## HAIDER

Madali said:


> Arrest ordered for false list of martyrs | GulfNews.com
> 
> What are they hiding?


That is something serious, if they didn't take part in operation, then where they go ? ...


----------



## bdslph

Madali said:


> Like a bully who doesn't expect to get pushed back, UAE has called the attack "cowardly". What?? Attacking 5 months from the air wasn't cowardly?
> 
> Anyway, like the same bully, they are now throwing a temper tantrum and have been randomly bombing the heck out of Sana'a and Maarib since dawn.



i would say what a waste of life on both side when things could have been done through talking


----------



## United

*'Sell my car to build a mosque', Jassem said before going to Yemen | GulfNews.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

United said:


> *'Sell my car to build a mosque', Jassem said before going to Yemen | GulfNews.com*



What do you think is a better service to Islam, the young man selling his car to build a mosque or keeping his car and not going to Yemen to bomb it and kill kids?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Huthies poked a vicious bear by their attack on Friday. They are going to face the consequences now. I would like to advice Iranians and other Huthies' brothers to have allot of tissues and water bottles next to them as they will have some crying to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Huthies poked a vicious bear by their attack on Friday. They are going to face the consequences now. I would like to advice Iranians and other Huthies' brothers to have allot of tissues and water bottles next to them as they will have some crying to do.



So, savagely bombing Sana'a is part of this master plan? We all saw how it worked out today. 

All of it shows pure desperation and frustration. They were hit hard from where they least expected it and now, they will bomb anything they can like maniacs as they did last night and today. That's such a astute plan.

Anyway, more is awaiting them, there are more surprises ahead.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> So, savagely bombing Sana'a is part of this master plan? We all saw how it worked out today.
> 
> All of it shows pure desperation and frustration. They were hit hard from where they least expected it and now, they will bomb anything they can like maniacs as they did last night and today. That's such a astute plan.
> 
> Anyway, more is awaiting them, there are more surprises ahead.


Before Friday attack, Arab Coalition attacks were calculated as their main purpose was to force Huthies to surrender and abide by the previous terms of national agreements. But after the attack they just get to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Before Friday attack, Arab Coalition attacks were calculated as their main purpose was to force Huthies to surrender and abide by the previous terms of national agreements. But after the attack they just get to die.



No they don't. I am reading live Tweets of Sana'a residents. Coalition is bombing Sana'a like maniacs without any purpose, only to terrorize the city. They did it last night and tonight. No reports of any Houthi/Yemeni army casualties.

You can show pics of explosions as much as you like. The coalition is frustrated, if these attacks are indication of anything, that's it. They should pour the water where it burned the most though, instead of taking revenge from 2.5 million citizens of a city by terrorizing them with airstrikes in the city, but then again, that's the standard of Khaleejis, one never expect anything higher. They are just too low.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> No they don't. I am reading live Tweets of Sana'a residents. Coalition is bombing Sana'a like maniacs without any purpose, only to terrorize the city. They did it last night and tonight. No reports of any Houthi/Yemeni army casualties.
> 
> You can show pics of explosions as much as you like. The coalition is frustrated, if these attacks are indication of anything, that's it. They should pour the water where it burned the most though, instead of taking revenge from 2.5 million citizens of a city by terrorizing them with airstrikes in the city, but then again, that's the standard of Khaleejis, one never expect anything higher. They are just too low.


You've been saying this since day 1 of the war, that Arab Coalition kills kids and civilians، while in reality this war might be the cleanest war in modern times in terms of civilian casualties, they don't use cheap barrel bombs or unguided rockets like you do, but rather very expensive and accurate bombs to assure minimal civilians catualties. So, terrorist Huthies aren't kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You've been saying this since day 1 of the war, that Arab Coalition kills kids and civilians، while in reality this war might be the cleanest war in modern times in terms of civilian casualties, they don't use cheap barrel bombs or unguided rockets like you do, but rather very expensive and accurate bombs to assure minimal civilians catualties. So, terrorist Huthies aren't kids.



They have used cluster bombs.


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> They have used cluster bombs.


for tanks


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Kuwait, and Sudan will send ground troops to Yemen soon. Qatar already sent some of it's ground troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

KTOOOOM said:


> for tanks



Human Rights Organizations consider cluster bombs negatively for acting like future land mines, that is, a lot of bombs don't explode until a later time.

Personally, I think all the different outrages are silly. All bombs kill. The reason King Salman is not using barrel bombs, is not because he has a human-loving & peaceful heart, it's because he can afford more expensive weapons, like, cluster bombs. But a child blown to pieces by cluster bomb, or barrel bomb, or the newest and most expensive US-made bomb is still dead. No father will go, "oh my god, my child is dea....wait, it wasn't a barrel bomb, phew, thank god, nevermind."



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Kuwait, and Sudan will send ground troops to Yemen soon. Qatar already sent some of it's ground troops.



What happened to the 2,100 Senegal soldiers?

---

Yemen conflict: Saudi-led jet strikes kill at least 20 people at wake, tribesmen say - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

20 people died in a funeral, but pay attention to this part.

_But residents said the deadliest strike was in al-Jouf province north of Sana'a, *where warplanes hit a wake for a local who had been killed by Houthi gunfire*, in what was apparently an accidental strike by the coalition._

So, the coalition kill 20 people who went to the funeral of the guy who died by Houthi gunfire.

---

UAE & KSA are so mad that it seems they have bombed the embassies of...UAE & KSA.

...

--

Iranian-backed chicks aka scum chicks aka terrorist chicks killed by peace-loving Gulfies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You've been saying this since day 1 of the war, that Arab Coalition kills kids and civilians، while in reality this war might be the cleanest war in modern times in terms of civilian casualties, they don't use cheap barrel bombs or unguided rockets like you do, but rather very expensive and accurate bombs to assure minimal civilians catualties. So, terrorist Huthies aren't kids.


Yeah cleanest like bombing children hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Kuwait, and Sudan will send ground troops to Yemen soon. Qatar already sent some of it's ground troops.



How many more armies need to be deployed to defeat Houthis?How long?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> How many more armies need to be deployed to defeat Houthis?How long?



Specially considering, according to them, they are a tiny minority cult that doesn't have the support of the Yemenis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Iranian embassy staff left Sanaa after they were given 48 hours to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Kuwait, and Sudan will send ground troops to Yemen soon. Qatar already sent some of it's ground troops.


Qatar sends 1,000 ground troops to Yemen: Al Jazeera - The Hindu

*Military sources said Qatari forces were on their way to Yemen and preparing to join a new push on Houthi positions in the capital Sana’a*
Qatar has sent around 1,000 ground troops to Yemen, Doha-based _Al Jazeera_ television said on Monday, their first reported involvement in a Saudi-backed offensive against the dominant Houthi group.

Military sources said Qatari forces were on their way to Yemen and preparing to join a new push on Houthi positions in the capital Sana’a - though they told Reuters the soldiers had not yet entered the Arabian Peninsula country.

Qatari pilots have joined months of Saudi-led air strikes on the Houthis, an Iran-allied group that seized Sana’a last year, advanced across the country and forced President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi into exile in March.

The reported involvement of Qatari ground troops came amid an escalation of the conflict days after a missile strike that killed dozens of Gulf Arab soldiers.

*Al Jazeera's English website said 1,000 Qatari soldiers, backed by 200 armoured vehicles and 30 Apache helicopters had been deployed.*

The Qatari Foreign Ministry made no immediate comment on the report.

*Saudi special forces*

*A Qatar-based defence source said the number of Qatari troops was less than 1,000. "They are as of now not deployed in Yemen but in Saudi Arabia to protect the border," the source added.*

But a local Yemeni official in the oil-producing Marib province east of Sana’a said the Qatari contingent had "crossed al-Wadia border post" between Saudi Arabia and Yemen and were heading to Marib - where Hadi loyalists have been preparing for an offensive against Sanaa.

The Saudi-owned _al-Hayat _newspaper said on Monday that Saudi Arabia had also sent "huge reinforcements" of its elite forces, along with Qatari troops, to Marib.

"Final preparations are being made for a decisive battle, before moving on to liberate Sana’a," _al-Hayat_ said.

Gulf Arab states see the Houthis as proxies for non-Arab Iran, which they accuse of trying to extend its influence into Arab countries, including Syria and Yemen.

Saudi-led forces have helped Hadi supporters drive the Houthis out of the southern port city of Aden in July but have made little progress in other areas since, where the fighting in the Marib and the central city of Taiz remains bogged down.

On Friday, a rocket fired by the Houthis at a coalition military camp in Marib destroyed an arms depot and killed 64 soldiers, including 45 Emiratis, 10 Saudis and five Bahrainis.

Jean-Marc Rickli, Assistant professor at the Department of King's College London and teaching at the military's Qatar National Defence College, told Reuters: "It is the first time that Qatari ground forces have been deployed in Yemen. So far, the Qatari contribution was only through its Air Force."

"This force will probably take part in the overall war effort to retake the capital after the coalition successfully recapture Aden last month," he added.


----------



## Defender pk

Saudi and its allies should stop this as they can't defeat the Houthis ......Best wishes for the Houthis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> How many more armies need to be deployed to defeat Houthis?How long?


For sure less than the armies who have been fighting in Zabadni town, or shall I say Qusair village?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

soldier of Putin said:


> Hadi is 70 years old.
> 
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.
> Happy happy birthday. Se ven ty. Happy happy birthday. Old man now.



Wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Desert Fox said:


> Wtf




That's why i love PDF...i wonder if he had strippers coming out of a cake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

flamer84 said:


> That's why i love PDF...i wonder if he had strippers coming out of a cake


Can't live with it, can't live without it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Bahrain arrests man for online 'insults' to troops in Yemen | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## KTOOOOM

Madali said:


> Bahrain arrests man for online 'insults' to troops in Yemen | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Yemenis beats a Houthi who tried to take down Saudi flag during king Salam visit to the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Iranian embassy staff left Sanaa after they were given 48 hours to leave.



It's such a pity that you need these lies to make you look powerful, no wonder you are posting news like this or non-existent terrorist attacks inside Iran.

Iran rejects its Yemen embassy closure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaneesh852

Al Bhatti said:


> August 9, 2015
> 
> *Emirati soldiers killed on duty to be treated as Saudi martyrs*
> Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz directs martyrdom of three soldiers
> 
> Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Crown Prince, Second Deputy Premier and Minister of Defense, has directed that First Corporal Juma Jouhar Juma Al-Hammadi, First Corporal Khalid Mohammed Abdullah Al-Shehhi and First Corporal Fahem Saeed Ahmed Al-Habsi of the Emirati force participating in the coalition, who were martyred yesterday, be treated as Saudi martyrs financially and morally, according to Saudi Press Agency.
> 
> The Joint Forces Command of Coalition for Supporting the legitimacy in Yemen announced in a statement yesterday the martyrdom of the three soldiers while they were carrying out their duty in defense of the Yemeni people.
> 
> Emirati soldiers killed on duty to be treated as Saudi martyrs | GulfNews.com


Like a true mouthpiece of one's masters


----------



## Daneshmand

The Saudis just killed 20 Indians as revenge for Houthis having killed 60 soldiers of UAE, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain the other day and maiming hundreds more: Twenty Indians killed by Saudi Air Strikes in Yemen

Now that is called competent military precision. Or not.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> The Saudis just killed 20 Indians as revenge for Houthis having killed 60 soldiers of UAE, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain the other day and maiming hundreds more: Twenty Indians killed by Saudi Air Strikes in Yemen
> 
> Now that is called competent military precision. Or not.




They were probably Iranian-backed Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Number of Saudi-led coalition troops in Yemen rises to 10,000: Al-Jazeera - The Hindu
Updated: September 8, 2015 16:21 IST
*Houthi militiamen and their allies in Yemen's army fired a Soviet-era ballistic missile at an army base on Friday, killing 60 Gulf Arab soldiers.*
A Saudi-led alliance has deployed 10,000 troops to Yemen, Qatari news channel Al-Jazeera said on Tuesday, in an apparent sign of determination to rout Iran-allied Houthi forces after they killed at least 60 Gulf Arab soldiers on Friday.

Yemen’s neighbours ramped up air strikes on the capital Sana’a on Tuesday and hope to launch a decisive assault soon on the city which the militia seized last year.

“The number of coalition soldiers who have already entered Yemen has risen to 10,000,” Al-Jazeera correspondent Abdul Mahsi al-Sheikh reported from southern Saudi Arabia.

Yemen’s government fled to Riyadh in late March as Houthi forces, who say they are fighting a revolution against them, closed in on their last redoubt in Aden, triggering the foreign intervention and fighting which has killed over 4,500 people.

*Iranian influence*

The Arab alliance states see their campaign as a fight against creeping Iranian influence in their backyard, but the Houthis deny being beholden to Tehran and say the exiled government in Riyadh and the coalition are American puppets.

Loyalist Yemeni forces and Gulf soldiers took back Aden and most of Yemen’s south in July, but battle lines have barely moved since as the allied forces face stiff resistance in the Houthis’ northern redoubts.

Houthi militiamen and their allies in Yemen's army fired a Soviet-era ballistic missile at an army base in the central province of Mareb on Friday, killing dozens of Emirati, Saudi and Bahraini troops.

*Ground war imminent?*

The attack was the deadliest yet for Gulf soldiers in the war, and may herald a turning point in the conflict as countries appear to be committing to a ground war they had so far avoided.

Saudi-owned newspaper _Al-Sharq Al-Awsat _quoted coalition sources saying that some Egyptian and 6,000 Sudanese troops would soon join the fight inside Yemen. Their governments did not immediately comment.

But a source close to the Qatari military confirmed that the Gulf emirate was sending “mechanised infantry and armoured vehicles” and that Sudan had committed to send 6,000 troops.

“The operation in Sana’a ... will use extensive bombing, air power, to support the ground offensive,” the source added.



Madali said:


> They were probably Iranian-backed Indians.



Waiting for more details .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> It's such a pity that you need these lies to make you look powerful, no wonder you are posting news like this or non-existent terrorist attacks inside Iran.
> 
> Iran rejects its Yemen embassy closure


Tell him to have a nice long vacation in Tehran:

"However the Iranian ambassador to Yemen returned to Tehran yesterday for annual vacation, Afkham underlined."
Iran rejects its Yemen embassy closure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Madali said:


> They were probably Iranian-backed Indians.



Verifying reports about killing of 20 Indians in Yemen: MEA
New Delhi, Sep 8, 2015, (PTI)
*Ministry of External Affairs tonight said it has no information about the reports that 20 Indians have been killed in Saudi-led strikes in Yemen.*

"We are ascertaining the facts about the reports," MEA spokesman Vikas Swarup said when asked about reports that 20 Indians had been killed in Saudi-led strikes in Yemen.

Some media reports, quoting residents and fishermen, earlier claimed that at least 20 Indian nationals were killed in air strikes by Saudi-led coalition forces on fuel smugglers at Yemen's Hodeidah port today.

They claimed two boats were hit in the attack on an area called al-Khokha near Hodeidah port.

*India does not have Embassy in Yemen, which was shut down in April after evacuation of its nationals. *


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> They were probably Iranian-backed Indians.



Worse. They could have been Iranis and Parsis of India, lol:

Parsi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Irani (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Madali

So, it seems that the Southern Yemenis are not interesting in fighting in the north. They got what they wanted, but to the Gulf, the South was only a means to get the North. So, the only armies that are going to fight the Yemenis in the north are Sudanese & Somalian troops?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Madali said:


> So, it seems that the Southern Yemenis are not interesting in fighting in the north. They got what they wanted, but to the Gulf, the South was only a means to get the North. So, the only armies that are going to fight the Yemenis in the north are* Sudanese & Somalian troops*?


Why can't you just admit the defeat by Saudis? It's not hard, you can simply use the learning strategy called "Repetition", all you need to do is to repeat this sentence ten times, and I assure you will be back to reality, now repeat after me "We were defeated and humiliated by Saudis".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why can't you just admit the defeat by Saudis? It's not hard, you can simply use the learning strategy called "Repetition", all you need to do is to repeat this sentence ten times, and I assure you will be back to reality, now repeat after me "We were defeated and humiliated by Saudis".



Wait, are you Saudi? I thought you were Jordanians. Oh, I get it, in this world when Houthis are Iranians, then Jordanians are Saudis, and bottle factories can become bomb factories and children can become terrorists and anything can be argued, because words can mean anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG 
the best solution is to sit talk and come to an agreement

THE USA AND IRAN MADE A NUCLEAR DEAL 

so this deal will be more easy


----------



## Mike_Brando

> MEA spokesperson Vikas Swarup said 13 out of 20 crew members who were reported to have been killed in Saudi-led airstrikes in Yemen are alive and seven are missing. (ANI Photo)


13 of the 20 Indian nationals who were reported to have been killed in Saudi-led airstrikes on fuel smugglers at a Yemeni port on Tuesday are alive, MEA spokesperson Vikas Swarup said on Wednesday.


Seven of them are missing, Swarup added.

"We have seen media reports about the death of Indian nationals in Yemen. Indian Embassy officials in Djbouti are in touch with local contacts and we have ascertained that there were two boats one of which was plying between Berbera (Somalia) and Mokha (Yemen). The boats came under aerial bombardment in the afternoon of 8 September. The boats were carrying a total of 20 Indian crew members of which 13 are alive and 7 are reported missing," Swarup said.

He further added that no other information is currently available regarding the identities of the Indian nationals.

It was earlier reported that planes from the Saudi-led alliance struck two boats at al-Khokha, a small port near Hodeidah in western Yemen used by Indians to smuggle badly needed fuel supplies into the country, killing 20 Indians.
The Houthi-run state news agency Saba also said that 15 citizens were killed in air strikes on Sanaa, and medical sources said at least 15 civilians were killed in similar attacks on Monday. It was not immediately possible to independently verify the figures.

The alliance, made up mainly of Gulf Arab countries, has increased air strikes on Sanaa and other parts of the country since Friday, when a Houthi missile attack killed at least 60 Saudi, Bahraini and United Arab Emirates soldiers at a military camp east of Sanaa.

They were part of a force preparing to assault the capital, which the Iranian-allied Houthis seized last September. Friday's attack was the deadliest yet for Gulf soldiers in the war and may herald a turning point as Saudi-allied countries appear to be committing to a ground war they had so far avoided.

Qatari-owned Al Jazeera TV reported that the number of forces deployed by the alliance had risen to 10,000. A Yemeni military official denied any foreign reinforcements had arrived on Tuesday and a source close to the exiled Yemeni government, now based in Riyadh, said he believed the number of foreign troops reported by al Jazeera might be exaggerated.

Al Jazeera on Monday said that 1,000 Qatari soldiers had crossed the al-Wadia border crossing from Saudi Arabia. "A second contingent of Qatari soldiers has entered the al-Wadia border crossing," an Al Jazeera correspondent in southern Saudi Arabia was quoted as saying.
13 of 20 Indians reported killed in Yemen air strikes alive: MEA


----------



## pak-marine

*Coalition Readies for massive Sanaa Offensive *








*Dubai: UAE fighter jets participated in strikes against several Al Houthi-controlled weapons depots in Sana’a before returning safely to their base Tuesday.
The strikes come amid a planned massive offensive in Yemen’s north by the Saudi-led coalition fighting Iran-backed Al Houthi militia.

At least 10,000 loyalist troops were preparing an air and ground offensive, according to a news agency run by Yemen’s exiled government. The alliance, made up mainly of Gulf Arab countries, has intensified air strikes on Sana’a and other parts of the country since Friday, when an Al Houthi missile attack killed at least 60 Saudi, Bahraini and Emirati soldiers at a military camp east of Sana’a.

Friday’s attack was the deadliest yet for Gulf soldiers in the war and may herald a turning point as Saudi-allied countries appear to be committing to a ground war they had so far avoided.

Meanwhile, Al Jazeera TV reported that the number of forces deployed by the alliance had risen to 10,000, including 1,000 Qatari soldiers who crossed the Al Wadia border from Saudi Arabia.

Yesterday, a Qatari official confirmed the deployment to AFP. Also, around 6,000 Egyptian and Sudanese troops were also expected to join the fight, according to the Saudi-owned newspaper Al Sharq Al Awsat. The Sudanese government did not comment on the report but it was corroborated by an Egyptian official who spoke to Reuters as well as the Qatari source.

After five months of air strikes by a Saudi-led coalition and ground combat between Iran-backed militia and coalition-supported fighters, Yemen “is bracing for a new and more deadly phase of violence in the north”, said April Longley Alley of the International Crisis Group.
*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

bdslph said:


> CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG
> the best solution is to sit talk and come to an agreement
> 
> THE USA AND IRAN MADE A NUCLEAR DEAL
> 
> so this deal will be more easy


You are wrong because Huthies violated more than 60 national agreements which they signed and vowed to stick to. They used the time of peace talks to capture Yemeni cities and they did that till they reached Aden, hijacked the president who ran and then tried to assassinate him. So, they wasted the best ever chance to have a good place in Yemen governance, but fortunately it's over. Now they get to live miserably for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

not houtis but rather the Yemenis


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why can't you just admit the defeat by Saudis? It's not hard, you can simply use the learning strategy called "Repetition", all you need to do is to repeat this sentence ten times, and I assure you will be back to reality, now repeat after me "We were defeated and humiliated by Saudis".



I did not know that insanity could reach this far and it's pretty much clear from your comment that your unhealthy obsession with Iran is getting worse every day , I would not be surprised if your nightmares are full of Iran. The point is even if we were defeated by Saudis in your hypothetical world it had nothing to do with Jordan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Daneshmand said:


> The Saudis just killed 20 Indians as revenge for Houthis having killed 60 soldiers of UAE, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain the other day and maiming hundreds more: Twenty Indians killed by Saudi Air Strikes in Yemen
> 
> Now that is called competent military precision. Or not.



No Indian killed in Yemen attack; 13 are alive, 7 missing: MEA | Zee News

Last Updated: Wednesday, September 9, 2015 - 11:39





New Delhi: The Ministry of External Affairs has rejected reports claiming that atleast 20 Indians were killed in a Saudi-led air strikes in Yemen.


MEA spokesperson Vikas Swarup said, “Out of 20 crew members, 13 are alive and 7 are reported to be missing. We have ascertained that two boats came under aerial bombardment, boats were carrying a total of 20 Indian crew members.”

"No other information is currently available regarding the identity of the Indian nationals,” Swarup said, adding that: Indian embassy in Djibouti is in touch with local contacts to get further information on the matter.

India does not have embassy in Yemen, which was shut down in April after evacuation of its nationals.

Yesterday, local residents and fishermen said planes from the Saudi-led alliance struck two boats at al-Khokha, a small port near Hodeidah in western Yemen used by Indians to smuggle badly needed fuel supplies into the country, killing 20 Indians.


----------



## JUBA

Fresh UAE air strikes on Iranian backed Houthis






In other news the Russian ambassador follows his Iranian counterpart and flees Sanaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Arab coalition airstrike hits a meeting of Houthis in Yemen.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

raptor22 said:


> I did not know that insanity could reach this far and it's pretty much clear from your comment that your unhealthy obsession with Iran is getting worse every day , I would not be surprised if your nightmares are full of Iran. The point is even if we were defeated by Saudis in your hypothetical world it had nothing to do with Jordan ...


This is not obsession, this is how you deal with an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is not obsession, this is how you deal with an enemy.



And still doesn't have anything to do with Jordan. please post some of the photos of the children killed by coalition's airstrike to show how you deal with your neighbors too ...


----------



## Hindustani78

At least 20 dead as rebel rockets hit market in Yemen`s Marib | Zee News

Sanaa: Iran-backed rebels fired Katyusha rockets at a busy market in Yemen`s eastern city of Marib killing at least 20 people on Friday, medics and witnesses said.


"Twenty civilians were killed and dozens wounded" in the attack, a medical official said. Witnesses said the provincial capital`s market was targeted.

The attack came hours after a Saudi-led coalition air strike killed seven rebels in Marib, where Apache helicopters have also joined the fight against Huthi Shiite insurgents and their allies.

The coalition strike targeted a military vehicle used by the rebels in Marib province, while other air raids targeted rebel positions in neighbouring Shabwa, military sources said.

The UN estimates that more than 4,500 people have been killed in the Yemeni conflict since March.



AFP


----------



## United

Yemeni Foreign Minister : Iran's embassy in Sanaa is turning into a Houthi operation center. If proven so, it is a legitimate target.


----------



## raptor22

United said:


> Yemeni Foreign Minister : Iran's embassy in Sanaa is turning into a Houthi operation center. If proven so, it is a legitimate target.



Yeap, as it seems due to razing Yemen's infrastructures to the ground and hitting hospitals and schools coalitions has gone out of targets .. now it's time for embassies ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bdslph

raptor22 said:


> Yeap, as it seems due to razing Yemen's infrastructures to the ground and hitting hospitals and schools coalitions has gone out of targets .. now it's time for embassies ...



if i were you would not hit a embassy


----------



## Madali

United said:


> Yemeni Foreign Minister : Iran's embassy in Sanaa is turning into a Houthi operation center. If proven so, it is a legitimate target.



KSA and UAE have already hit the embassies of...KSA and UAE. So, really, go ahead, it can't be worse than hitting orphanages, hospitals, and bottling factories.


----------



## Serpentine

Hadi the Stooge backed out of UN talks after he first said he will join the talks. Maybe his masters decided something else in last minute?

This rat reminds me if this, lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*So, the battle to clean up Maarib has started:*






BTW, where are the Iranians & pro who were betting that the Arab Coalition would never be able to set a foot in Yemen and then changed their mind and made it Northern Yemen? I bet they will change their mind again and say " We meant North-West Yemen", but even after this part is cleaned up they will just say "Arabs kill Arabs"  They always have sth to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Madali

It's interesting in two current situations, the trouble making countries are against talks. In Yemen, they said Houthis should step down before talks. And in Syria, they say that Assad should step down before talks.

The outcome of both? Instability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

5 Saudi soldiers killed (at least), 1 vehicle destroyed, 2 Abrams and 1 armored vehicle captured in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia. After that, Saudis bombed the area of operation inside their territory.







Edit: It's actually 10 soldiers, 5 killed in Jizan, 5 killed in Najran province.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> 5 Saudi soldiers killed (at least), 1 vehicle destroyed, 2 Abrams and 1 armored vehicle captured in Jizan province, Saudi Arabia. After that, Saudis bombed the area of operation inside their territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's actually 10 soldiers, 5 killed in Jizan, 5 killed in Najran province.


Since when filming a thing from at least 50 meters away means capture?


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Since when filming a thing from at least 50 meters away means capture?



I thought it's obvious that the personnel have left the vehicles and ran away. Or maybe they just parked them there to pose for a picture. 

Doesn't matter though, Abrams are of no use for Yemenis in this war. They'll destroy them upon capture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Five Saudi troops die on Yemen border: Coalition | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, September 14, 2015 - 04:25
Riyadh: Five Saudi soldiers have died on the border with Yemen, the Saudi-led coalition has said as forces inside Yemen began a major offensive against rebels.


A coalition statement yesterday did not say how the army soldier and four Border Guard troops died in the kingdom's southern Najran region.

Neither did it specify the date of the incident.

The statement, carried by the official Saudi Press Agency, said they died "in the line of duty while protecting the nation's borders".

It appeared to be the largest single military loss in the border region announced by the coalition since March 26, when it began action in Yemen against Iran-backed Huthi rebels.

However, unlike most announcements of Saudi military casualties in the border zone, the statement gave no details.

In June the coalition said four Saudis and dozens of Yemenis were killed in battle when forces loyal to Yemen's former president attacked several locations on the Saudi border.

Months of coalition air strikes failed to dislodge the Huthis from territory they had seized in Yemen.

But they began to lose ground in July when the coalition, according to military sources, sent in armour, troops and Yemeni fighters trained in Saudi Arabia.

Yesterday coalition-supported anti-rebel forces in Yemen began a major offensive aimed at pushing the Huthis out of Marib province and eventually moving on the capital Sanaa which the Huthis seized last year.

Riyadh formed the Arab alliance, in support of exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi, in response to fears that the Huthis would take over all of

Yemen and move it into the orbit of Sunni Saudi Arabia's Shiite regional rival Iran.

At least 60 people have been killed in Saudi Arabia from shelling and skirmishes along the frontier with Yemen since the coalition campaign began.

Most of the border casualties have been soldiers.

Another 10 Saudi troops died inside Yemen earlier this month. They were among 60 coalition soldiers killed when a missile hit their base in Marib province.

The World Health Organization says more than 4,500 people, including a vast number of civilians, have been killed in Yemen since March 19. 

AFP

********************
Saudi air force pilot dies in helicopter crash | Zee News
Last Updated: Monday, September 14, 2015 - 02:12

Riyadh: Saudi Arabia's military blamed a "technical error" for a helicopter crash that killed a pilot during a training mission on Sunday.

The air force machine went down in the Taif area, more than 800 kilometres (500 miles) from the border with Yemen.

A defence ministry statement said the pilot was on a "routine training trip".

Since March 26, a Saudi-led Arab air coalition has been bombing Iran-backed Huthi rebels in Yemen, while also assisting local anti-rebel forces on the ground.

Coalition helicopters have joined the fight.

In late August, two pilots died when a coalition Apache gunship crashed in Saudi Arabia's Jazan district along the border.

Huthi rebels said they had shot down an Apache in the same region.

The anti-rebel forces in Yemen began a major offensive today aimed at pushing the Huthis out of Marib province and eventually moving on the capital Sanaa which the Huthis seized last year.

AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Destroying an Emirati vehicle, while soldiers left another one and ran away. Leaving an armored vehicle and running into desert? Seriously?

Take away GCC air force and their ground troops will probably surrender in minutes if they are faced with a proper enemy. They just suck, literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Destroying an Emirati vehicle, while soldiers left another one and ran away. Leaving an armored vehicle and running into desert? Seriously?
> 
> Take away GCC air force and their ground troops will probably surrender in minutes if they are faced with a proper enemy. They just suck, literally.


It's well known that the air force can't win a war alone especially when that war included ground invasion. UAE army performance since they started their ground attack puts Iran and it's allies and brothers into shame forever. And yeh, they suck, maybe because they captured several governerates in few months. And if they succeeded in liberating Yemen in a year, they would break world-records and this war would be taught in the most prestigious military academies worldwide. 

Even Iranian could claim the victory someday..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's well known that the air force can't win a war alone especially when that war included ground invasion. UAE army performance since they started their ground attack puts Iran and it's allies and brothers into shame forever. And yeh, they suck, maybe because they captured several governerates in few months. And if they succeeded in liberating Yemen in a year, they would break world-records and this war would be taught in the most prestigious military academies worldwide.
> 
> Even Iranian could claim the victory someday..



UAE performance? What performance?  Did they fight with ghosts in those 'liberated' provinces? How many UAE soldiers were killed by direct gun fire in a ground battle? How was that a good performance when they barely entered even one single direct ground battle with Houthis?

You are not fooling anyone here bro, that bs may sell in your countries, but not over here. Houthis pulled out of south simply because they didn't have a popular support base (in which they entered to kick Hadi the stooge out), so they couldn't stay there forever and they had to pull out eventually. They wouldn't even enter Aden and south if the stooge was not hiding in there. It's not a secret how north and south Yemenis think of each other.

You have been writing fantasies in this thread since day 1. You have to admit, GCC ground forces suck big time. If they didn't have their air force, I can bet, almost all of those soldiers in Marib would have been obliterated by now, or ran back to where they came from.

But, I must admit, GCC soldiers are great at one thing: breaking Olympic records running away from battles. At least, that's what I have seen till now.

If they win in major ground battle (with casualties on both sides), you can come here and talk. I say what I see.

I criticize military performances when I see fit, be it enemy or ally. I have bashed and criticized SAA various times in Syria thread. They sucked in many cases and made a joke of an armed force, and they were good in some other battles.

It's not like because I don't like GCC, I am talking like this. If they prove what you say in *real *battles on the ground, they will earn my respect, even as enemies. But till now, nothing is there.

PS: Whether Houthis win or lose in any battle, it has nothing to do with Iran, as GCC countries have been tearing themselves apart to somehow involve Iran in this. We didn't train them for battles, we didn't arm them and we have no military presence in Yemen, so if you want to boost your ego, this will not work, as much as you have been dreaming of 'defeating' Iran by bombing a country hundreds of kilometers away from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yemeni forces attack border posts of the invading enemies. A complication.






Yemeni forces in Rabu'a town in Aseer. Southern Saudi Arabia after defeating Saudi forces. 





Yemeni force stated that over 40 armoured vehicles have been destroyed in Maa'rib in the past 48 hours. Meanwhile the Yemeni forces continue to advance and ambush more Saudi outposts in southern Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yemeni forces attack border posts of the invading enemies. A complication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni forces in Rabu'a town in Aseer. Southern Saudi Arabia after defeating Saudi forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni force stated that over 40 armoured vehicles have been destroyed in Maa'rib in the past 48 hours. Meanwhile the Yemeni forces continue to advance and ambush more Saudi outposts in southern Saudi Arabia.



Cheap propaganda from drug addicts as always while they are getting creamed in Mairab .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alarabi

Saudi Army catch tens of naive Houthis while they were trying to penetrate the southern border...







and they still think that they can invade Makkah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saudis killed 18 civilians in Hajjah province and 12 civilians in Saada today.

Every time they fail in battlefield, they go full savage, as always.

Very graphic pics are already out from dead kids and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yemeni forces attack border posts of the invading enemies. A complication.


 Which side is the real Yemeni Forces?
1- Idiots Yemenis who fighting for Persians and try to make their country a colony of planned Empire of Persian by Mollas?
2-Or Yemenis who fight side by side with their Own nation?

If you could give the true answer then you must know the real invader either


----------



## Madali

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Which side is the real Yemeni Forces?
> 1- Idiots Yemenis who fighting for Persians and try to make their country a colony of planned Empire of Persian by Mollas?
> 2-Or Yemenis who fight side by side with their Own nation?
> 
> If you could give the true answer then you must know the real invader either



Very intelligent post. I've decided to completely change everything I believe in, and carve KSA on my face. That's how good your post was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *So, the battle to clean up Maarib has started:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, where are the Iranians & pro who were betting that the Arab Coalition would never be able to set a foot in Yemen and then changed their mind and made it Northern Yemen? I bet they will change their mind again and say " We meant North-West Yemen", but even after this part is cleaned up they will just say "Arabs kill Arabs"  They always have sth to say.



Due to Geographic condiotions of Yemen the characteristics of Houthis forces it is required some counter-Guerilla/Special forces units for an ordinary army fighting in Yemen.....
Main Tasks:
1-Going into deep of Huthis controlled region to gathering military infos and to give air force the coordinates of critic military poinst. 
2- Ambushing convoys with minimum risk to give enemy maximum casualties and ruin them pssychologicaly in their own territory....

Iran applies the same tactics againist Saudi led coalition forces using their trained Houthis puppets..


----------



## raptor22

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Which side is the real Yemeni Forces?
> 1- Idiots Yemenis who fighting for Persians and try to make their country a colony of planned Empire of Persian by Mollas?
> 2-Or Yemenis who fight side by side with their Own nation?
> 
> If you could give the true answer then you must know the real invader either



And that's why it's taken 6 months for Yemenis who fight side by side by their own nation and coalition's troops to invade the same very Yemen which has been colonized by evil Persian empire led by Mollas without any agent or troops on the ground? 
How powerful this Persians are .... 
And what would happen if these the so-called Persians step in the battlefield ...??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemen loyalists claim advances against rebels in Marib | Zee News

Last Updated: Tuesday, September 15, 2015 - 19:13
Marib: Yemeni loyalist forces, backed by the Saudi-led Arab coalition, advanced Tuesday in a key province east of Sanaa on the third day of a major ground offensive against Shiite rebels, military sources said.


Troops loyal to exiled President Abedrabbo Mansour Hadi began an all-out offensive Sunday against the Iran-backed Huthis in Marib province, aiming to retake the capital a year after it fell to the insurgents.

Supported by coalition air cover and ground forces, pro-Hadi fighters captured two strategic hills in the rebel stronghold of Sirwah, on the route to Sanaa, an officer said.

"We have pushed the Huthis out of these two hills and entered Al-Zor," a rebel position near Sirwah, Captain Zaid al-Qaisi of the Marib-based 14th Brigade told AFP.

"Coalition ground forces, mainly from the United Arab Emirates and also Saudi Arabia, are participating in the offensive," he said, adding that they have been clearing mines planted by the rebels.

The UAE had said its troops were taking part in the latest operations in Marib and announced Monday the death of a second soldier.

Clashes also raged southwest of the Marib provincial capital, close to the historic site of the Marib Dam, military sources said.

Marib city is controlled by troops and tribes loyal to Hadi, but rebels control parts of the oil-rich province.

The coalition launched an air war on the rebels in March after they had advanced on the southern port city of Aden, where the president had taken refuge following his escape from the capital, which the Huthis seized last September.

Pro-Hadi fighters, backed by troops freshly trained and armed by Saudi Arabia, pushed the rebels out of Aden in July and have since recaptured four other southern provinces.

The United Nations says nearly 4,900 people have been killed and some 25,000 wounded since late March, while 21 million out of Yemen`s population of 25 million have been affected by the conflict.

AFP


----------



## Serpentine

Destroying at least 6 Saudi and Emirati vehicles in today's battles in Marib:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Destroying at least 6 Saudi and Emirati vehicles in today's battles in Marib:


It seems the *ghosts *have got some ATGMs to use against Emarati troops


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It seems the *ghosts *have got some ATGMs to use against Emarati troops



That 'ghost' I mentioned referred to southern provinces of Yemen, where there was barely one incident of direct ground battle between coalition and Houthi/Yemeni army. In Marib, there are battles going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> That 'ghost' I mentioned referred to southern provinces of Yemen, where there was barely one incident of direct ground battle between coalition and Houthi/Yemeni army. In Marib, there are battles going on.


Honey, not posting pictures of the killed Huthies in Southern provinces doesn't mean they don't exist. I've seen hundreds of Huthi corpses in Aden alone and you can find them easily on Google. Not to mention news reports all over internet which have daily details of the battles which your brothers were miserably defeated by only few thousands of UAE troops in few weeks. Here you go!

Battle of Aden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Enjoy



raptor22 said:


> And that's why it's taken 6 months for Yemenis who fight side by side by their own nation and coalition's troops to invade the same very Yemen which has been colonized by evil Persian empire led by Mollas without any agent or troops on the ground?
> How powerful this Persians are ....
> And what would happen if these the so-called Persians step in the battlefield ...??


If Persians step in Yemen was anything like their step in Iraq and Syria, the war would have been over maybe in the first month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Honey, not posting pictures of the killed Huthies in Southern provinces doesn't mean they don't exist
> 
> . I've seen hundreds of Huthi corpses in Aden alone and you can find them easily on Google. Not to mention news reports all over internet which have daily details of the battles which your brothers were miserably defeated by only few thousands of UAE troops in few weeks. Here you go!
> 
> Battle of Aden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Enjoy



No, there was barely any direct battle between coalition and Houthis. I thought you read English well. All the battle that took place in south was fought between Houthis and southern secessionists, often armed by coalition. In Marib, there are Emirati and Saudi soldiers now and the battles are going on for 2 days, take account of sueprior air power of coalition, having advanced jets and precise weapons and all kinds of heavy weaponry. 

Unlike you dear who think coalition forces are invincible and super humans, I'm in no state of denial, if I see the coalition ground troops are doing good, I will note that here and if they continue to suck like this, again I will write it here.
Let's see and evaluate their performance in coming days. There is no rush.


Btw, coalition air raids killed 50 civilians today. All those burned babies and civilians whose pictures came out today were 'potential Houthis', according to coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Serpentine said:


> Destroying at least 6 Saudi and Emirati vehicles in today's battles in Marib:



For each vehicle damaged there's like 50 houthis dead. The Arabic defence forum is filled with pics of your houthi corpses in Marib but can't post them here due to the stupid rules of graphic materials


----------



## indonesia student

JUBA said:


> For each vehicle damaged there's like 50 houthis dead. The Arabic defence forum is filled with pics of your houthi corpses in Marib but can't post them here due to the stupid rules of graphic materials



Bismillah
Assalamualaykum warahmatullah

Brother (and all my brother in tauhid)...
Jazakallahu khoiro for posting yemen update. Just keep posting, coz I read and watch link from your post only. Previously I read entire post, then I realized that I was wasting time reading post from half member in this forum. 

I think you need to blurred graphical content part and left the important picture part (like logo).

Barokallahufiikum.


----------



## Alshawi1234

40+ armoured vehicles destroyed by Yemeni forces in Ma'rib. Yemeni forces continue military operatoons against the Saudi aggressors in Aseer region. They managed to destroy more border Posts and vehicles.

Saudi air forces continued killing civilians including hundreds of children and women through air strikes against safe cities.

Yemeni people, Yemeni language, Yemeni flag. A Yemeni song for their country against the terrorist aggressors.






Saudi terrorists continue their crimes with air strikes against hospitals, water treatment plants, orphanages, factories, civilian neighbourhoods.

Really sad documentary about the terrorist aggression against the oppressed people of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ultron

media blackout about Yemen in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> No, there was barely any direct battle between coalition and Houthis. I thought you read English well. All the battle that took place in south was fought between Houthis and southern secessionists, often armed by coalition. In Marib, there are Emirati and Saudi soldiers now and the battles are going on for 2 days, take account of sueprior air power of coalition, having advanced jets and precise weapons and all kinds of heavy weaponry.


I posted a link of the Aden Battle which,obviously, you ignored. Anyway, the fighting in Aden was almost a stalemate between Southern Resistance and Huthies for four months, however, the moment AC ground forces stepped in, Huthies were obliterated from four governerates in four weeks. 


Serpentine said:


> Unlike you dear who think coalition forces are invincible and super humans, I'm in no state of denial, if I see the coalition ground troops are doing good, I will note that here and if they continue to suck like this, again I will write it here.
> Let's see and evaluate their performance in coming days. There is no rush.



Can you please point out how the coalition forces suck?



ultron said:


> media blackout about Yemen in the US


That's good.


----------



## ultron

10 more days and this operation 6 months long wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

With low oil price , this Mighty Arab Coalition has to end this war quickly ... so in next 30 days they will go all out ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

More news from "liberated" Aden.

Masked assailants set church ablaze in Yemen's Aden - Yahoo News


----------



## Serpentine

Saudi army officer captured alive by Yemenis:






Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.

Imagine if ideological creations of Saudi Arabia, aka Al-Qaeda or ISIS had captured an enemy prisoner alive. Well you don't need to imagine, you have seen all the horror movies already.

Another interesting thing is, Houthis never jump up and down on corpses of Saudi soldiers killed and they blur them out in their videos and almost never release graphic pics of their corpses, while I have seen how supporters of this Coalition of Devils share pics pf some Houthis killed in Yemen in their forums and celebrate like maniacs. I also saw how they were cheering when a prisoner was lynched in Aden by savages.

Then again, it's truly an insult to Yemenis to morally compare them with members of this coalition and their supporters, some of them are just too low.

@Madali @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @HAIDER @raptor22

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## ultron

Serpentine said:


> Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.




Saudi soldiers do not understand why they fight in Yemen. They do not have morale. They just want to go back to their families.


----------



## HAIDER

Serpentine said:


> Saudi army officer captured alive by Yemenis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.
> 
> Imagine if ideological creations of Saudi Arabia, aka Al-Qaeda or ISIS had captured an enemy prisoner alive. Well you don't need to imagine, you have seen all the horror movies already.
> 
> Another interesting thing is, Houthis never jump up and down on corpses of Saudi soldiers killed and they blur them out in their videos and almost never release graphic pics of their corpses, while I have seen how supporters of this Coalition of Devils share pics pf some Houthis killed in Yemen in their forums and celebrate like maniacs. I also saw how they were cheering when a prisoner was lynched in Aden by savages.
> 
> Then again, it's truly an insult to Yemenis to morally compare them with members of this coalition and their supporters, some of them are just too low.
> 
> @Madali @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @HAIDER @raptor22



Still fail to understand why Saudi attack Yemen. Yemen is the land of Saudis mothers...


----------



## ultron

HAIDER said:


> Still fail to understand why Saudi attack Yemen. Yemen is the land of Saudis mothers...




I don't get the objective of this operation either. It's not like they can ever occupy a Shia city as big as Sanaa.


----------



## Osmanovic

Saudi Forces should operate at night or else the types of losses seen in the videos are going to be unavoidable. 
-------------------------------

Insurgencies are brutal there is almost nothing preventing someone from firing an ATGM from 1-2KM aways. You can not even find the guy who fired it, and even if you did are you going to drop a $200,000 bomb on the guy? This is the dilemma that nation states face today. One guy survives on bread and milk and wears slippers whereas the other guy eats meat, rice, and drinks tea at a barracks and goes to war with thousands of dollars worth of gear. After ambushes insurgents just disappear into the crowd or into a village but soldiers can not do so.


----------



## alarabi

Serpentine said:


> Saudi army officer captured alive by Yemenis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.
> 
> Imagine if ideological creations of Saudi Arabia, aka Al-Qaeda or ISIS had captured an enemy prisoner alive. Well you don't need to imagine, you have seen all the horror movies already.
> 
> Another interesting thing is, Houthis never jump up and down on corpses of Saudi soldiers killed and they blur them out in their videos and almost never release graphic pics of their corpses, while I have seen how supporters of this Coalition of Devils share pics pf some Houthis killed in Yemen in their forums and celebrate like maniacs. I also saw how they were cheering when a prisoner was lynched in Aden by savages.
> 
> Then again, it's truly an insult to Yemenis to morally compare them with members of this coalition and their supporters, some of them are just too low.
> 
> @Madali @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @HAIDER @raptor22



It's ridiculous, because he was talking about Auhud Almasareha,which is a way far from the Saudi/Yemeni border.
Huthis couldn't step on the border, so how about going to 20 kms far from the border then capturing a Saudi officer there!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.


this shows the differences between actual humans whose only object is to defend their country and ISIS terrorists (A.K.A saudia) .

no need to elaborate anymore



alarabi said:


> It's ridiculous, because he was talking about Auhud Almasareha,which is a way far from the Saudi/Yemeni border.
> Huthis couldn't step on the border, so how about going to 20 kms far from the border then capturing a Saudi officer there!!!








Drops the mic  

look at this idiot  @kollang @Daneshmand @mohsen @The Last of us 

couldn't step on the border ? are you F-ing kidding me  

sorry i'm just wondering who F-ed up all those watch towers of your and killed the living SHIIIIIT outta your boder gaurds .

as if houthis did NOT capture your mainland in previous wars  

oh god . you're a comedy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

After watching some of the videos posted by the members here it is clear that the Saudis need remote control weapon systems on their vehicles. Currently it looks like they are not even able to return fire because the Houthis just spray the vehicles with small arms fire, if they had RCWS's on their vehicles then they could actually spot the enemy and react. All they can do now is get shot at and drive around just to get blown up in some other way. They need to make sure that their troops have access to immediate fire support, I havn't seen them bring artillery into yemen. It's to expensive and it takes to long to rely on air support, mortars mounted on tracked or wheeled vehicles would do the trick for reacting quickly to an ambush.

I am also surprised that the houthis are able to get close to these border posts in broad day light. Do the Saudi's not have GSR's at their outposts? Where are the FLIR cameras? Why are you even using out posts that have huge glass panes? I know why, they don't have enough experience, and they thought that they were jet set with all of the expensive American gear.


----------



## ultron

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> After watching some of the videos posted by the members here it is clear that the Saudis need remote control weapon systems on their vehicles. Currently it looks like they are not even able to return fire because the Houthis just spray the vehicles with small arms fire, if they had RCWS's on their vehicles then they could actually spot the enemy and react. All they can do now is get shot at and drive around just to get blown up in some other way. They need to make sure that their troops have access to immediate fire support, I havn't seen them bring artillery into yemen. It's to expensive and it takes to long to rely on air support, mortars mounted on tracked or wheeled vehicles would do the trick for reacting quickly to an ambush.
> 
> I am also surprised that the houthis are able to get close to these border posts in broad day light. Do the Saudi's not have GSR's at their outposts? Where are the FLIR cameras? Why are you even using out posts that have huge glass panes? I know why, they don't have enough experience, and they thought that they were jet set with all of the expensive American gear.




What's the point of that? A few vehicles against thousands of Houthis. Even if they have remote control, it's just a drop in the bucket. Even if they have remote control, their tires would get shot up and become disabled.


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

ultron said:


> What's the point of that? A few vehicles against thousands of Houthis. Even if they have remote control, it's just a drop in the bucket. Even if they have remote control, their tires would get shot up and become disabled.


At Least you can react, if the weapon station of the vehicle is open then the machine gun operator is vulnerable to small arms fire, a RCWS is not as vulnerable. Plus it allows you to use the vehicle's gun at night and observe the area around you. RCWS's have been very successful in Turkey, I don't even see them use anything but RCWS's anymore in Anti Terror OP's.

So they should only use tracked vehicles?

Look how effective they are


----------



## Majesty

Serpentine said:


> Saudi army officer captured alive by Yemenis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take note of how happy he is. He thanks his captors and says he is being well treated.
> 
> Imagine if ideological creations of Saudi Arabia, aka Al-Qaeda or ISIS had captured an enemy prisoner alive. Well you don't need to imagine, you have seen all the horror movies already.
> 
> Another interesting thing is, Houthis never jump up and down on corpses of Saudi soldiers killed and they blur them out in their videos and almost never release graphic pics of their corpses, while I have seen how supporters of this Coalition of Devils share pics pf some Houthis killed in Yemen in their forums and celebrate like maniacs. I also saw how they were cheering when a prisoner was lynched in Aden by savages.
> 
> Then again, it's truly an insult to Yemenis to morally compare them with members of this coalition and their supporters, some of them are just too low.
> 
> @Madali @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @HAIDER @raptor22



That fact that you are an Ajem made you unable in differentiating between a Saudi and a Yemeni dialect. An Arab from Algeria for example would be able to tell the difference. The contents in the video are not accurate at all. We don't have a national ID number that started with 1050...The alleged city in which the actor claimed to be captured in is way far from the border and heavily populated. No troops are deployed over there. Get your fact straight next time you source Houthi propagandas. The same channel claims that Israel is fighting along side the coalition therefore you will have to believe that if you believed this. LOL how desperate you are seeing your fellows getting raped every other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> couldn't step on the border ? are you F-ing kidding me
> 
> sorry i'm just wondering who F-ed up all those watch towers of your and killed the living SHIIIIIT outta your boder gaurds .
> 
> as if houthis did NOT capture your mainland in previous wars
> 
> oh god . you're a comedy



Dear doctor, these things at small tactical level do not matter. The problem Saudis are facing can not be solved by tactical planning and tactical victories at all. Even if by any stretch of luck, they win some tactical battles, it won't have any effect to their final outcome.

The problem faced by Saudis are of strategic level. They are being sidelined in global calculus as well as in regional calculus. Strategically, they have been cornered and become allied with Israel, both of which are trying to punch above their weight both in the region as well as globally.

Their sole source of power in case of Saudi Arabia comes from oil sales and their monopoly over Mecca and Medina. With the advent of shale/ sand oil and emergence of technologies like Tesla car and discoveries of oil like those sand oil in Venezuela and Canada or off the coast of Brazil etc Saudis do not remain as important as they were in 1970's. Technology will improve making sand and shale oil more economical. Saudis are fighting a losing war on this front. Then you have the Muslim world which is slowly waking up to the fact that the hoteliers and restaurateurs of Mecca and Medina are not equivalent to Islam and Islamic unity. They are rather the opposite. All these factors taken together, the Saudis are hopelessly fighting to roll back Iran into 1980's and 90's. This is not possible. Iran is on the rise and Saudis are declining. Rapidly.

The source of power in case of Israel comes from their massive lobbying power in Western capitals, their scientific base and the holocaust. With Iran deal, the lobbying power of Israel got a serious blow from which it might never recover. Their scientific base is increasingly becoming supplanted by other countries like China and including in future hopefully Iran itself. The holocaust is becoming old and another event in history and in any case it happened in Europe where the antisemitism is on the rise. It has nothing to do with Iran or with even Islam. So dear Jews will have to concentrate on stopping the rise of the right wing politicking in Europe. And finally Israel is fighting a losing battle in demographics. Not only the Muslim population under the occupation of Israel is exceeding the Jewish population but also the non-political population of various conservative and liberal spectrum of Jews are increasingly becoming a factor inside Israel. Not to forget the United Nations recognized right of return for millions of Palestinian refugees back into Israel. In this sense, in the next couple of decades the biggest question Israel will be facing will not be Iran but the critical question of whether Israel is going to be a democracy or an apartheid administrative structure overseeing Bantustans.

It is understandable why Saudis and Israelis have allied with each other. They see the hand of Iran behind their falls from grace. But what they fail to see is that Iran is not the instigator here. Nor is the decisive factor. The instigator and the decisive factor here, are these countries own ideologies, policies and internal shortcomings. Iran is just riding on their failures, not creating them. Their failures are their own making. But the biggest loss, will be that of Saudi Arabia. Since Israel might some day become a unified and truly democratic state as Apartheid South Africa became one or separate in two nominally independent states; a 'Jewish' Israel with a significant Muslim minority in pre-67 borders and a Palestinian state sharing Jerusalem as their capitals.

Saudi Arabia meanwhile, is a Wahabi kingdom ruling over several distinct areas from Wahabis areas to Sufi areas to Shia areas and etc. The failure of kingdom will mean disorder in the 'holy' land, causing some Muslim countries with strong emotions to go in militarily under international mandate creating a 'transitional' government overseeing the partition of Saudi Arabia into smaller nations with Mecca and Medina becoming a neutral state like Vatican for Muslims. I do not think a country like Pakistan will refuse to guard such a state as Swiss military is guarding Vatican. When the kingdom fails, my advice would be for Iran to stay out and just play a mediator role since it would not be wise to instigate the zombies "anti-Majoosi" fealing and fears. But other Muslim countries will have to rise up to the challenge of stabilizing the post-kingdom and post-wahabi United Emirates of Hijaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Almost 7 months and the coaliton of imbeciles has yet to get a foothold in Yemen, 335 pages, countless banishment of PDF's by wahabi moderators trying to shore up the Saudis friends and their lap dogs and to stamp any thread favorable to the houthis! Well , the houthis are showing to the world what Israel has shown before them, that arabs armies are intertaining at best! The coalition tried to scare the houthis with long line of tanks and heavy armored vehicules, little they know that the latter didn't fall for their unmanned impressive column..and what followed was a pigeon shoot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi-led coalition pounds Yemen rebels near central city | Zee News
Last Updated: Thursday, September 17, 2015 - 22:08
Marib: The Saudi-led coalition targeting Yemen's Shiite rebels pounded the insurgents' positions on Thursday with heavy artillery fire on the outskirts of the central city of Marib, part of their push to retake the capital, Sanaa.


The heavy bombardment came hours after the Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, aired footage on their satellite television channel purporting to show a Saudi soldier held as a prisoner of war. A top al-Qaida leader in Yemen meanwhile praised the campaign against the Houthis and called for Islamic rule in the Arab world's poorest country.

The dull thud of artillery fire rumbled across Marib but its residents, many armed with Kalashnikov assault rifles, appeared unperturbed by the nearby fighting. Many crowded a market to buy qat leaves, a mild narcotic widely consumed in Yemen.

Marib is the capital of the largely desert province of the same name east of the capital. Authorities say the coalition is targeting Houthi positions near the Marib dam and the town of Sirwah, about 40 kilometers (25 miles) west on the road to Sanaa.

The provincial capital is held by forces loyal to exiled President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi. Deputy governor Abdo Rab Ali said 80 percent of the province is controlled by pro-Hadi forces while the Houthis control the rest.

The war in Yemen pits the Saudi-led coalition against Iranian-backed Houthis and troops loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh. Others opposing the Houthis include southern separatists, local and tribal militias, Sunni Islamic militants and troops loyal to Hadi.

Coalition troops and allied Yemeni forces will have to traverse rugged mountains as they push westward toward Sanaa. It is an area that Emirati Brig. Gen. Ali Saif al-Kaabi likened to parts of Afghanistan, where Emirati troops were deployed as part of the NATO-led mission. 

PTI


----------



## Ceylal

The coalition of imbecile has yet to put a firmly boot on the ground while the houthi are in the Saudi territory hunting for quails

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip




----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644783927480221696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644785181317066752
Air strike kills 14 Yemen pro-govt fighters by 'mistake' | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR

Targeting residential buildings:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

Saudi Arabia should receive refugees rather than waging war with its neighbor, good thing they are losing so badly here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Yemeni forces destroyed some Saudi / Emirati battle vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ultron

Yemenis captured an M1A2 tank from Saudi soldiers who run away, then blew it up to prevent Saudi soldiers from ever using it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644783927480221696
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644785181317066752
> Air strike kills 14 Yemen pro-govt fighters by 'mistake' | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR
> 
> Targeting residential buildings:



THE PICTURE IS scary and ohh they even lost tribe who are helping them


----------



## bongbang

*Two Bangladeshis killed, several injured in mortar attacks from Yemen on Saudi hospital*





A Google Map screenshot of Samtah General Hospital in Jizan

At least two Bangladeshis have been killed and a few others injured in mortar attacks from Yemen on a hospital in Saudi Arabia.

Minister of State for Foreign Affairs Md Shahriar Alam in a Facebook post on Friday said the Bangladeshis identified as ‘Nuru’ from Tangail and ‘Baten’ from Brahmanbaria were working at the Samtah General Hospital in Jizan Region.

They were working as cleaners.

He said they died on the spot in the early Friday morning attacks.

The injured were admitted at the hospital, Alam said, adding that he would post updates on further developments.

Yemen became volatile after the Houthi rebels took control of its capital and forced its president to leave the country.

Saudi Arabia is leading the military campaign against the Houthi rebels who were also retaliating by killing the soldiers of the allied forces.

Bangladesh that condemned the Houthis attacks from the beginning earlier evacuated all of its nationals.

Two Bangladeshis killed, several injured in mortar attacks from Yemen on Saudi hospital -
bdnews24.com


----------



## ultron

Yemenis begin to deploy locally manufactured Organ rockets which have 90 km range


----------



## Ceylal

The UAE boohoowing their dead

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

the level of propaganda from Emirates ... ahah wtf


----------



## Serpentine

2 Saudi soldiers captured alive by Yemeni forces in Rabua city, Assir province, Saudi Arabia.













Again, notice how they are treating their prisoner and compare them with Saudi sponsored terrorists in Syria. They are not saints, but they are too good morally to be compared with likes of Saudi army and GCC sponsored terrorists.Just today, they executed some Syrian soldiers who were captured in Abu Duhur air base, and guess what? most of them were Sunnis.
@haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @beast89 @The SiLent crY @forcetrip @The Last of us





Unconfirmed reports that as many as 26 others are killed and injured, but we should wait for more confirmation, so take it with a pinch of salt for now.

----------------------------

Meanwhile:
dpa news - More than 50 civilians reported killed in allied airstrikes in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ultron

Saudi soldiers seem to have even less morale than Syrian soldiers  Looks like they need a religion lesson to increase their bravery.


----------



## Tsilihin

I'm very impressed ,Yemen have hellish fighters.
These guys with better equipment and structure will capture Riyadh in a very short time.
I admire the courage and grit of yemeni people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

Saudi Airstrikes in Yemen's Capital Kill 29 - ABC News

Looks like, the more Yemeni civilians Saudi Arabia kills, the more Yemenis hate Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

ultron said:


> Saudi soldiers seem to have even less morale than Syrian soldiers  Looks like they need a religion lesson to increase their bravery.



Whose 10th account is this?



Hussein said:


> the level of propaganda from Emirates ... ahah wtf



@*Hussein*
You are mature enough not to get involved in this. Every war is nasty and this one is not an exception.


----------



## Hussein

countries decided to kill lot of innocent people. they are not only some of bad elements houthis killed there
but lot of people are killed, lot of civilians
when a soldier decides to kill people from another country , there is no cry to have for him

my dad is dead defending our country
i understand the honor and martyrdom of such action
in the video many people speaking seem to speak like they sa what should be said with the necessity to attack the country ....
i don't like this behavior . that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

50 civilians killed after coalition airstrikes target a busy market in Saada.

That makes nearly 100 civilians killed by Saudi airstrikes in less than 24 hours. They are getting savage more and more by every passing minute, after each failing on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Serpentine said:


> 50 civilians killed after coalition airstrikes target a busy market in Saada.
> 
> That makes nearly 100 civilians killed by Saudi airstrikes in less than 24 hours. They are getting savage more and more by every passing minute, after each failing on the ground.

















The difference between the subhuman and the Yemeni....
A prisoner being cared for by the Yemeni soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ultron

Yemeni forces attacked Saudi check points in southern Saudi Arabia and captured arms and ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Situation is tense is Aden as the UAE And Qatar clashe over control. Qatari backed Muslim brotherhood stealing all aid and selling it on black market. The Muslims brotherhood militias have also stolen UAE's armoured vehicles. UAE already has lost some 100+ vehicles in Yemen already. UAE threatened to leave Aden. Meanwhile chaos spreads as criminal gangs and alqaeda start expanding in southern Yemen. 

Two of maa'ribs tribes have decided to stand against the Saudi invaders and have prepared hundreds of fighters to join the Yemeni forces against the terrorist coalition. 

Yemeni forces continue the attacks in southern Saudi Arabia, taking over more outposts and destroying dozens of vehicles including a few tanks and other armoured vehicles. 

Saudi and UAE terrorist air forces continue to kill civilians, mostly children and women as they commit genocide against the people of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I see that Iranians & pro are so pissed off. That's good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ultron

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I see that Iranians & pro are so pissed off. That's good...




Yemenis are Arabs, not Indo Europeans


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I see that Iranians & pro are so pissed off. That's good...



Why pissed off? Saudi Arabia is having her arse handed to her on a daily basis and savagely bomb civilians in return out of frustration. If anything, 2 facts are proven:
1- Saudi and GCC armies are cowards
2- True face of Saudi Arabia is being shown.

Nothing to be pissed off about.

Also, son of Dubai ruler was reportedly hunted down in Yemen, as it was revealed yesterday. Perhaps they thought it's call of duty they have been playing on consoles their daddies bought for them.

There is no way you can go out of Yemen without enough number of body bags sent home, that's for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## United

Serpentine said:


> Also, son of Dubai ruler was reportedly hunted down in Yemen, as it was revealed yesterday



@Serpentine proof?

if we have so called *international moderators trolling* wonder what would standard of forum come down to?

@*WebMaster*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

United said:


> proof?


He's just angry..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> wahhabi please
> 
> pissed off about killing civilians ? yes . pissed off about the war itself ? nah wahhabi , we're more than glad you attacked yemen . you know why ? 1- you were FvCKED by a militia group , you were bent over so many times i think your CSF fluid has got leaking problems by now . 2- you showed your real dark and twisted face to the whole muslim world , you think the blood of all those people are cheap and not gonna take a swing at your dirty butt ? guess what ? it is .
> 
> 100 civilians killed in 24h period and you actually have the balls and the audacity to come here spewing crap ? do you even have a heart you sub-human creature ?
> 
> I hope all your forces rest in hell and they will .
> 
> for now , i'll enjoy seeing you bent over by a militia group . man they are good


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


such an intelligent reply ! 

here , have some Daesh Cola and cool off your brain . you burnt so much phosphorus today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Alshawi1234 said:


> Situation is tense is Aden as the UAE And Qatar clashe over control. Qatari backed Muslim brotherhood stealing all aid and selling it on black market. The Muslims brotherhood militias have also stolen UAE's armoured vehicles. UAE already has lost some 100+ vehicles in Yemen already. UAE threatened to leave Aden. Meanwhile chaos spreads as criminal gangs and alqaeda start expanding in southern Yemen.
> 
> Two of maa'ribs tribes have decided to stand against the Saudi invaders and have prepared hundreds of fighters to join the Yemeni forces against the terrorist coalition.
> 
> Yemeni forces continue the attacks in southern Saudi Arabia, taking over more outposts and destroying dozens of vehicles including a few tanks and other armoured vehicles.
> 
> Saudi and UAE terrorist air forces continue to kill civilians, mostly children and women as they commit genocide against the people of Yemen.



This is something which the Saudis & Emiraties don't seem to understand. A stronger country beating out a weaker army is the easy part in today's warfare. It's the control, security, and maintaining it which is difficult. USA's attack against Iraq started on 19th March and "ended" on 1st of May (the day Bush declared "Mission Accomplished"). But 12 years later, it still hasn't "ended"!

Aden is a glaring example of that. But these Arab cowboys don't seem to care at the moment. 

After victory over Houthis, divisions emerge in Aden's Resistance | Middle East Eye
_
"After the war between the Resistance and the Houthis rebels ended in Aden, Al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) fighters appeared in the Al-Tawahi district of the city.

AQAP fighters were part of the Resistance during the war, and once the Houthis left they spread freely in the city with their slogans and weapons, sometimes setting up checkpoints, and facing no opposition from other Resistance groups.

Yasser Ameen, 33, a resident in Al-Tawahi district, said that the AQAP members appeared suddenly in the district after the Houthis left the city. "This is the first time that I see AQAP members walking in our city with their weapons," he said to MEE, stating that no one in his neighbourhood knows where these fighters are from. 

Ameen pointed out that the residents of Al-Tawahi fear the breaking out of a new war against AQAP fighters in the area. The existence of AQAP fighters in Aden is well-known, but the Yemeni government has not acknowledged their presence."_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

blackeagle is a sick man . 
he spent his time supporting the worst groups in Syria, included ISIS , then he stopped to show his support when all the nations, especially his master country , said that was not good to support them.

he is showing a strong anti Iranian mind .

in Yemen there is no Iranian to fight there.

but many criminals from KSA and Emirates to kill lot of innocents. 

blame Iran for supporting Assad u're right.
but KSA and Emirates do much much worst there : they themselves kill lot of innocent people .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

GCC is bombing like crazy in Yemen so many die in there so sad just read the news


----------



## Serpentine

United said:


> @Serpentine proof?
> 
> if we have so called *international moderators trolling* wonder what would standard of forum come down to?
> 
> @*WebMaster*


Son of Dubai ruler dies of heart attack | Page 2
You prove he died of a heart attack now. All the facts are speaking against it.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> He's just angry..



Angry that son of Dubai ruler is killed in Yemen? Oh, you have no idea how angry I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> 2 Saudi soldiers captured alive by Yemeni forces in Rabua city, Assir province, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, notice how they are treating their prisoner and compare them with Saudi sponsored terrorists in Syria. They are not saints, but they are too good morally to be compared with likes of Saudi army and GCC sponsored terrorists.Just today, they executed some Syrian soldiers who were captured in Abu Duhur air base, and guess what? most of them were Sunnis.
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @beast89 @The SiLent crY @forcetrip @The Last of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unconfirmed reports that as many as 26 others are killed and injured, but we should wait for more confirmation, so take it with a pinch of salt for now.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Meanwhile:
> dpa news - More than 50 civilians reported killed in allied airstrikes in Yemen




i want to Houtis and Yemenis to take good care if they capture of GCC force they dont need to become animals as we saw in pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

bdslph said:


> i want to Houtis and Yemenis to take good care if they capture of GCC force they dont need to become animals as we saw in pics


They do. They are not like animals who are ideological creations of Saudi Arabia all over Middle East and world, like Al-Qaeda, Taliban, ISIS and others. You can only see those crimes by Saudi sponsored terrorists, and they are far better than Saudi army and regime itself.

Just yesterday, they killed more than 100 civilians all over Yemen and injured hundreds in airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bdslph

Serpentine said:


> They do. They are not like animals who are ideological creations of Saudi Arabia all over Middle East and world, like Al-Qaeda, Taliban, ISIS and others. You can only see those crimes by Saudi sponsored terrorists, and they are far better than Saudi army and regime itself.
> 
> Just yesterday, they killed more than 100 civilians all over Yemen and injured hundreds in airstrikes.



i saw many are turning against GCC force and GCC many die and Yemenis die

from my point all war in Yemen should stop right way and start peace talk and bring democracy all parties should be involved even including GCC Russia USA IRan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

And the savage destruction of yemen continue...That remind me the reaction of the French colonial army each time she get her behind blown to pieces in the mountains of the Atlas, she returns her anger by bombing civilians and villages with napalm..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Some people just can't see the beauty . no matter if its in Syria or Iraq or Yemen .


----------



## ultron

Houthis PR campaign going well

Three Westerners flown to Oman by Yemen's Houthis: source| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* UAE's NIMR with Kornet-E launchers in Marib, Yemen *


Arab coalition cannot proceed beyond Marib, Yemen








[URL='https://twitter.com/ToyotaWars']ToyotaWars @ToyotaWars 
#UAE #Leclerc #MBT c/w Azur armour kit disabled (seems not ko'ed) at #Marib in #Yemen: no left track, ripped grilles

 8:01 PM - 20 Sep 2015

 12 12 Retweets 
 5
[/URL]


----------



## bdslph

no matter how much they bomb they need to stay put as they cannot take over whole country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Closed for moderation.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1277151/middle-east

DUBAI: Yemen’s armed forces liberated several sites south-west of the Saada province from Iran-backed Houthi militants on Saturday, Saudi state-news channel Al-Ekhbariya reported.

“The National Army forces launched a new military operation in the Directorate of Al-Zaher, during which it fought heavy battles against the Houthi milita and managed to liberate Al-Aasem, Wattab Abu Aqal, Camp Al-Kamb and the rural Al-Malahiz hospital building,” sources said.

The sources added that “the Yemeni armed forces are engaged in fierce battles against the Houthi militia almost one kilometer from the center of the directorate.”

National Army forces liberated strategic positions in Al-Tabba Al-Hamra, Jinah Al-Saqr and a number of mountainous highlands.

The battles resulted in 15 Houthi militant deaths and the wounding of several others.

***********

DUBAI: The Yemeni army launched a series of artillery attacks on the positions of the Iranian Houthi militia in the province of Saada in northern Yemen, Saudi state TV Al-Ekhbariya reported on Friday.

A Yemeni military source said that the bombing targeted the positions of the Houthi militia in Kataf of Saada and resulted in the destruction of a weapons store.

The source added that army’s strikes coincided with raids by the Saudi-led Arab coalition jets targeting groups of militias in different areas of Saada.

The raids affected the positions of militias and their gatherings in the area of Muhab in Al- Safrah, in addition to about a dozen other raids which targeted the militias in the Menba.

Coalition jets also destroyed two Houthi vehicles in Al-Jawf.

**************

ADEN: A fire broke out at the Houthi-controlled Yemeni port of Hodeidah early on Saturday, destroying warehouses filled with fuel and foodstuffs, port workers said.

They told Reuters that, as of 1100 GMT, fire trucks had not been able to put out the blaze in the warehousing area, which they said appeared to have been caused by an electrical short circuit.

Reuters television footage showed thick plumes of smoke rising into the air and fire fighters dousing flames.

Hodeidah port, on the Red Sea, handles the bulk of Yemen's imports, including critically-needed food and aid supplies. The three-year war in the country, which was already the Arab world's poorest, has pushed it to the verge of famine.

"The fire destroyed huge amounts of fuel and humanitarian aid and foodstuff," a UN World Food Programme (WFP) employee told Reuters by telephone, adding that there would be an investigation to determine the cause.

The Houthi-run Saba news agency reported the fire at the port, but did not mention the cause.


----------



## Ceylal

Arab news? Can’t you find better source? 
By the way , where is your map?


----------



## SubWater

What happen to Yemen topic ?????????????

Does anyone explode himself there ??????


----------



## mohsen

Another confirmation that Saudis are lying all the time.

*Patriot Missiles Are Made in America and Fail Everywhere - Foreign Policy*
*The evidence is in: the missile defense system that the United States and its allies rely on is a lemon(junk).*
By  Jeffrey Lewis | March 28, 2018, 3:10 PM



A Patriot Surface-to Air missile system displayed at the US airbase in Osan, south of Seoul on Oct. 12, 2008. (KIM JAE-HWAN/AFP/Getty Images)


On March 25, Houthi forces in Yemen fired seven missiles at Riyadh. Saudi Arabia confirmed the launches and asserted that it successfully intercepted all seven.

This wasn’t true. It’s not just that falling debris in Riyadh killed at least one person and sent two more to the hospital. There’s no evidence that Saudi Arabia intercepted any missiles at all. And that raises uncomfortable questions not just about the Saudis, but about the United States, which seems to have sold them — and its own public — a lemon of a missile defense system.

Social media images do appear to show that Saudi Patriot batteries firing interceptors. But what these videos show are not successes. One interceptor explodes catastrophically just after launch, while another makes a U-turn in midair and then comes screaming back at Riyadh, where it explodes on the ground.

It is possible, of course, that one of the other interceptors did the job, but I’m doubtful. That is because my colleagues at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies and I closely examined two different missile attacks on Saudi Arabia from November and December 2017.

In both cases, we found that it is very unlikely the missiles were shot down, despite officials’ statements to the contrary. Our approach was simple: We mapped where the debris, including the missile airframe and warhead, fell and where the interceptors were located. In both cases, a clear pattern emerged. The missile itself falls in Riyadh, while the warhead separates and flies over the defense and lands near its target. One warhead fell within a few hundred meters of Terminal 5 at Riyadh’s King Khalid International Airport. The second warhead, fired a few weeks later, nearly demolished a Honda dealership. In both cases, it was clear to us that, despite official Saudi claims, neither missile was shot down. I am not even sure that Saudi Arabia even _tried_ to intercept the first missile in November.

The point is there is no evidence that Saudi Arabia has intercepted any Houthi missiles during the Yemen conflict. And that raises a disquieting thought: Is there any reason to think the Patriot system even works?

About the Author

Jeffrey Lewis is director of the East Asia Nonproliferation Program for the James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey.

In fairness, the system deployed in Saudi Arabia — the Patriot Advanced Capability-2 or PAC-2 — is not well designed to intercept the Burkan-2 missiles that the Houthis are firing at Riyadh. The Burkan-2 flies around 600 miles and appears to have a warhead that separates from the missile itself.

But I am deeply skeptical that Patriot has ever intercepted a long-range ballistic missile in combat — at the least, I have yet to see convincing unclassified evidence of a successful Patriot intercept. During the 1991 Gulf War, the public was led to believe the that the Patriot had near-perfect performance, intercepting 45 of 47 Scud missiles. The U.S. Army later revised that estimate down to about 50 percent — and even then, it expressed “higher” confidence in only about one-quarter of the cases. A pesky Congressional Research Service employee noted that if the Army had correctly applied its own assessment methodology consistently, the number would be far lower. (Reportedly that number was one — as in one lousy Scud missile downed.)

According to a House Committee on Government Operations investigation, there was not enough evidence to conclude that there had been any intercepts. “There is little evidence to prove that the Patriot hit more than a few Scud missiles launched by Iraq during the Gulf War,” a summary of the investigations concluded dryly, “and there are some doubts about even these engagements.”

This report — which called on the Pentagon to declassify more information about the performance of the Patriot and request an independent evaluation of the program — never saw the light of day. A fierce lobbying campaign by the Army and Raytheon spiked it, save for a summary.

Against that background, you can imagine that I was pretty skeptical of the Pentagon’s claims that the Patriot shot down Iraqi ballistic missiles in 2003 — claims that have generally been accepted uncritically. And when I heard that missile defenses were protecting Riyadh, I wanted to see for myself — and, unfortunately, I wasn’t surprised by what I found.


But if the Patriot system doesn’t work, why would the United States or the Saudi government claim otherwise?

At some level, we should be sympathetic. The basic function of a government is to provide security for its citizens. There is enormous pressure on the Saudi government to show that it is taking steps to defend its citizens. By asserting successful intercepts — assertions that are uncritically spread in headlines — the Saudi government is able to present itself as fulfilling its obligations to protect its population. And, like in 1991, the perception that a defense is working helps keep a lid on regional tensions. Just as false claims about missile defenses helped keep Israel from retaliating against Iraq during the 1991 Gulf War, perhaps the fable that Riyadh is defended makes it easier to ignore the fact that Iranian proxies are firing Iranian missiles into Saudi Arabia’s capital.

But my colleagues and I are independent analysts, not government functionaries. Our obligation is to the truth — and in this case, the truth seems to be that these systems are not working. The danger here is that leaders in Saudi Arabia and the United States will come to believe their own nonsense. Consider this: Despite that the fact that anonymous U.S. officials have confirmed that there was no successful intercept in November 2017, President Donald Trump had a very different impression: “Our system knocked the missile out of the air,” Trump told reporters the following day. “That’s how good we are. Nobody makes what we make, and now we’re selling it all over the world.” This is a theme Trump has returned to again and again. When asked about the threat from North Korea’s nuclear-armed missiles, Trump said, “We have missiles that can knock out a missile in the air 97 percent of the time, and if you send two of them, it’s going to get knocked down.” Trump has repeatedly given every indication that he believes missile defenses will protect the United States.

That’s dangerous, particularly at a moment when the Trump administration seems poised to collapse the nuclear deal with Iran and send Tehran down the same path that North Korea followed to a nuclear capability that can strike U.S. partners in the region and ultimately the United States itself. And so we need to tell the truth: Missile defense systems do not represent a solution to the challenge posed by growing missile capabilities or an escape from vulnerability in the nuclear age. There is no magic wand that can “knock down” all the missiles aimed at the United States or its allies. The only solution is to persuade countries not to build these weapons in the first place. If we fail, defenses won’t save us.

*Jeffrey Lewis* is director of the East Asia Nonproliferation Program for the James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies at the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

saudis and sudanese get crushed by houthis. 4 APCs destroyed. several killed.
https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...led-in-failed-northern-yemen-offensive-video/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980641663487012865



died in the battle fighting for a foreign king who owns the most expensive house in the world

this war is a lost cause

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

"Saudi oil tanker hit by Yemen's Houthis in the Red Sea, continues to proceed with its route."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Houthis must die. They are bloodthirsty animals


----------



## Muhammed45

شاھین میزایل said:


> Houthis must die. They are bloodthirsty animals


Buhahah

Sharif al marghuz is unmasked. 

BTW, who did change the title, decisive storm, ahahah

Everyday I see a new joke about saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

mohammad45 said:


> Buhahah
> 
> Sharif al marghuz is unmasked.
> 
> BTW, who did change the title, decisive storm, ahahah
> 
> Everyday I see a new joke about saudis.


You Iranis are jokers . If you so much hate saudis why not send your army and fight them? Same as brave saudis are doing? they sent army to yemen, not insurgents like coward iran.


----------



## Muhammed45

شاھین میزایل said:


> You Iranis are jokers . If you so much hate saudis why not send your army and fight them? Same as brave saudis are doing? they sent army to yemen, not insurgents like coward iran.


We had no business in Yemen, neither government asked us nor there was a reason. Yemen is a blockaded territory by western warships, in case of your suggestions, we would break the blockade by bombing western vessels. Sauds are not even worth of thinking about. In case of a war, do you really think KSA stands a chance man? Seriously dude, lol

@Horus 
Dear Sir, how about 'holy defense of Yemen nation against American invasion/blockade led by Saudi cannon fodder' as the title of this thread.


----------



## raptor22

شاھین میزایل said:


> You Iranis are jokers . If you so much hate saudis why not send your army and fight them? Same as brave saudis are doing? they sent army to yemen, not insurgents like coward iran.


The one that intends to invade sends army not the one stands next to the locals against aggressor .. Saudi are not brave .. killing people by air strike and targeting markets, infrastructures, hospitals and ports from the air without sending your army but others into the battle field ain't bravery.
If you want to be see the bigger picture Houthis are Iranian proxy and Saudis are Americans. that's why we don't send army ... Houths are enough for Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Thousands of women and children gathered in Sanaa on Monday, to show their anger against the Saudi-Arabian-led coalition, following the raping of a Yemeni girl by a soldier of the Saudi Arabian-led coalition. Organised by the local women's authority, the protest took place in Bab-al-Yemen in the country’s capital. Several non-governmental organisations in Yemen confirmed on Sunday, the raping a Yemeni girl by a coalition's mercenary soldier in the Yemeni Red Sea district of Khokah. The Saudi-led war in Yemen started in 2015 as an attempt to crush Houthi rebels in the region and reinstall former president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi. The conflict has created a dire humanitarian situation in the country. The Saudi-led bombing campaign, now in its third year, continues in Yemen with US backing, with casualty figures exceeding 16,200 people since the beginning of the war in March 2015. A reported 40,000 have been injured and more than three million people have been displaced. According to a UNICEF report released earlier this year, over 5,000 children have been killed or injured in the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

*Children's bodies burnt by Saudi strike in Yemen (video)*
© REUTERS / Naif Rahma

On Monday, the Saudi-led Arab coalition, heavily armed on its side by EU countries and the United States, struck a Yemeni port city, killing 12 civilians, including seven children. The agency Ruptly publishes images to freeze the blood of the impact of this murderous attack.

Ruptly has released a video of the recent strike by the Saudi-led Arab coalition over the Yemeni port city of Hodeidah, which killed 12 civilians, including seven children. Dead bodies of children, all under the age of 10, are burned and mutilated by explosions and are scattered on the sand, as the footage shows. 








© AFP 2018 SANAA
Hostage of Yemeni Houthis, Sputnik's freelancer called: Testimony of his wife
The 12 victims are all members of the same family, said doctors on site and witnesses. The air strike destroyed a house in the Al Hali neighborhood, where civilians displaced by fighting in other provinces had settled.


For years, Yemen has been plunged into a civil war, and regularly faces the deadly strikes of the Arab coalition led by Saudi Arabia, which receives large arms deliveries from the West. . 




The NGO has accused several countries, including the United States, the United Kingdom, France, Spain and Italy, of "continuing to deliver billions of dollars in arms" to Saudi Arabia and guilty of "potential war crimes in Yemen".

According to the annual report of the Arms Trade Treaty (ATT), France has delivered to Saudi Arabia 115 Aravis armored combat vehicles and 745 precision rifles in 2015, 276 armored combat vehicles, two artillery large caliber (90 and 105 mm), 500 sniper rifles and 29 missiles in 2016. According to the latest report on defense arms sales to parliament, 218 licenses, potentially representing 19 billion euros in contracts, were awarded in 2016 by the government to French companies for the Wahhabi petomonarchy.







© SPUTNIK. STRINGER
Why does the West "focus on the Syrian crisis" and push Yemen back into the background?
According to La Croix , "the French government continues to authorize the signing of new contracts such as in November 2017, a contract for the sale of Gowind 2500 corvettes in the United Arab Emirates or, at the beginning of January 2018, the supply of FS56-type fighter patrol aircraft to the United States. 'Saudi Arabia."


On the American side, in March 2018, the US State Department approved a Saudi-owned arms sale worth more than $ 1 billion, including TOW 2B missiles (BGM-71F), spare parts for M1A2 Abrams tanks, many types of armored vehicles and howitzers M198 Towed Howitzers.

On May 20, 2017, Donald Trump signed a $ 350 million arms deal with Saudi Arabia. Deliveries included tanks, combat ships, missile defense systems, as well as radar, communications and cybersecurity technologies.







© REUTERS / MOHAMED AL-SAYAGHI
Two Emirati F-16 intercepted in Yemen skies (video)
Last month, the United Kingdom and Saudi Arabia decided to finalize a multi-billion dollar deal for the sale of 48 Typhoon fighters . Currently, 72 Typhoons have been in service in the Saudi army since the first delivery of the aircraft in 2007. London has reportedly sold 4.6 billion pounds (6.5 billion dollars) of weapons to Riyadh since 2015, the British Prime Minister Theresa May has always defended Saudi Arabia's involvement in Yemen.


Since 2014, Yemen has been in the throes of an armed conflict between Houthi rebels and soldiers loyal to former President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who was killed on December 4, and the government forces and Popular militias loyal to incumbent President Abd Rabbo Mansour Hadi, supported by the Arab coalition led by Saudi Arabia.

*Horrible images of the Saudi massacre against the camp of the displaced people of Hodeida (Sensitive souls to abstain)*
http://french.almanar.com.lb/839023


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981453296614498304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981831558154899456
the gifts from the retarded prince


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981579613481701378

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981485020903821312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Destruction is every where. Hope sanity prevail and they solve their problems through dialogues


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

These Houthis are religiously fervent. Saudi soldiers are not religious. No match.


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982111430873759744


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982568229498425344


----------



## HAIDER

Now weapon is supplied inside Yemen through grain bags .... by KSA govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

HAIDER said:


> Now weapon is supplied inside Yemen through grain bags .... by KSA govt


So it become clear , its Indian who provide the weapons and fan the fire there and our Indian and some of our Arab friends here were pointing their finger toward Iran without any evidence.


----------



## beast89

saudis dying for their royals. There is also a video of saudi soldier getting terminated at close range...can't post but damn houthis are hard mofos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983394947096285184



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983401686030077953
Scores of sudanese killed in midi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982678343647678464
died fighting against invaders.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983199353098686465

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Somali-Turk

This shows common man in Yemen is against Saudi -UAE aggression on their people and UAE attempt to divide Yemen.they have right to defend their homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

sudanese being thrown to the wolves after UAE got bloodied

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984144299171475456losses would be higher if there weren't hadi mercs defending the border. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984173202510401536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983739654922031104
literally one of the worst armies around

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

شاھین میزایل said:


> Houthis must die. They are bloodthirsty animals


*Yemeni army kills 40 Houthis advancing near Midi front*

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...lls-40-Houthis-gathering-near-Midi-front.html


----------



## Safriz

The SC said:


> *Yemeni army kills 40 Houthis advancing near Midi front*
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...lls-40-Houthis-gathering-near-Midi-front.html


I been to Yemen many times and feel for the people .
Among all arabs they were the nicest of the people. God knows what got into them. I have joked with them dined with them, travelled with them and now i have to read about all this bloodshed


----------



## The SC

شاھین میزایل said:


> You Iranis are jokers . If you so much hate saudis why not send your army and fight them? Same as brave saudis are doing? they sent army to yemen, not insurgents like coward iran.


*45 Houthi killed in Yemen clashes, including one militia commander*

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1282896/middle-east



شاھین میزایل said:


> I been to Yemen many times and feel for the people .
> Among all arabs they were the nicest of the people. God knows what got into them. I have joked with them dined with them, travelled with them and now i have to read about all this bloodshed


 Yeah, too bad, war seems never to stop in Yemen.. at least for the last 50-60 years.. it was almost finished when these Houthis and their backers restarted it all over again..


----------



## SubWater

The genocide is happening in Yemen by Saudis and West

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984523628753678336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

beast89 said:


> saudis dying for their royals.


That's so true...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> *Yemeni army kills 40 Houthis advancing near Midi front*
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...lls-40-Houthis-gathering-near-Midi-front.html


Bullshit...alrabiya? Must be the other way around...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit...alrabiya? Must be the other way around...


They are misleading the audience, hired mercenaries of South Yemen are being labelled as Yemeni army. His sources are debunked for many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The thread title was changed to “decisive Storm” the only storm , we have seen so far since the Sauds declared war on Yemen, was the dust storm behind the fleeing Sauds from the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Col. Turki Al-Maliki, spokesman of the Saudi-led Coalition fighting Houthi rebels in Yemen, presents pictures of unmanned Iranian aircraft being used by the rebels to attack Saudi Arabia. (AN Photo: Essa Al-Doubisi, Bashear Saleh)





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1285966/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Saudi air defenses shot down a ballistic missile fired by Houthis toward Saudi Arabia on Monday night, the Saudi-led coalition battling Yemen’s Houthi rebels said on Tuesday.

Colonel Turki Al-Maliki, the coalition's spokesman, said the missile was monitored by the Saudi Air Force to have been launched from Yemen's Amran province at 10:16 p.m. Monday toward populated areas in the southern Saudi province of Najran.

The missile was intercepted before it could hit its target, Al-Maliki said.

The incident happened hours after the coalition warned of a “painful” response if the Houthis mounted new attacks on Saudi Arabia using what it said were Iran-supplied drones.

Saudi forces said they have shot down two drones in the south of the kingdom and intercepted ballistic missiles fired from rebel-held parts of Yemen, the latest in a series of similar incidents.

“If the Houthis continue targeting industrial or residential facilities, the response will be hard and painful,” said Al-Maliki, displaying remnants of the intercepted aircraft.

He said the Houthis have launched 119 ballistic missiles targeted at Saudi Arabia.

Al-Malki told reporters in the eastern city of Alkhobar that the airport of Yemen's rebel-held capital, Sanaa, was used as a military base to orchestrate the drone strike.

The Yemeni government of President Abed Rabbo Mansour Hadi last week said the drones were “made in Iran,” adding that Yemen’s military did not possess such aircraft and it was “impossible to manufacture them locally.”
Iran backs the Houthis, who seized Sanaa in 2014, prompting a Saudi-led military coalition to intervene against the rebels the following year.

Tehran has repeatedly denied arming the rebels, which would violate a United Nations weapons embargo slapped on Yemen in 2015.

Nearly 10,000 people have since been killed in Yemen’s conflict, in what the United Nations has called the world’s worst humanitarian crisis. 

_(With AFP)_


----------



## beast89

former republican guard forces under tariq saleh got defeated by houthis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987764778813796352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987764993918754818

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987767947048480773
coalition is lying lol 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987773391770935301

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

off to the front lines 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986899619610267648


----------



## oprih

Houthis are so good at fighting, they send the saudis (supposedly the strongest military in the middle east) running back to riyadh.


----------



## beast89

the soldier would be alive if he royal blood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Somali-Turk

People don'r know what UAE is doing in Yemen.
They cut the country in half and fund both sides of the war so that they can control their ports and economic lifeline.
They have secret prisons run by black ater mercenaries where anti UAE prisoners are raped by Nigerian prison guards.

If they can do this to Arab brother what do you think they will do to non arab Ajami? 

UAE has failed in Somalia they did everything to overthrow our gov or destabilize popular gov.but our public said to UAE fuk off.amazing how a country like UAE has slipped into degeneracy.
The good news is yemen is an empire graveyard.



beast89 said:


> the soldier would be alive if he royal blood


Is that a Horn of africa mercenary?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

How is it, after 3 years....UAE and Saudi cannot eject the Houthi's out of Saana. It incredibly embarrassing and says alot about the quality of gulf military's.


beast89 said:


> off to the front lines
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986899619610267648



They are so poor they have to send black mercenaries into Yemen, to fight bare footed militia, and to kill people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beast89

Somali-Turk said:


> People don'r know what UAE is doing in Yemen.
> They cut the country in half and fund both sides of the war so that they can control their ports and economic lifeline.
> They have secret prisons run by black ater mercenaries where anti UAE prisoners are raped by Nigerian prison guards.
> 
> If they can do this to Arab brother what do you think they will do to non arab Ajami?
> 
> UAE has failed in Somalia they did everything to overthrow our gov or destabilize popular gov.but our public said to UAE fuk off.amazing how a country like UAE has slipped into degeneracy.
> The good news is yemen is an empire graveyard.
> 
> 
> Is that a Horn of africa mercenary?


 its a saudi soldier. what you have said is indeed true.



Stryker1982 said:


> How is it, after 3 years....UAE and Saudi cannot eject the Houthi's out of Saana. It incredibly embarrassing and says alot about the quality of gulf military's.
> 
> 
> They are so poor they have to send black mercenaries into Yemen, to fight bare footed militia, and to kill people.



shamefully using religion to exploit poor nations.


----------



## 100

*Saudis have become so worthless that even their British masters in BBC can't tolerate their stupidity.
Saudi expert was kicked out of the live broadcast on BBC when he started to insult Yemenis.*


----------



## beast89

blessing of the retarded prince continues 
no mansion or a heroes welcome like Trump got for these guys 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991283251053563904
sudanese are leaving, seems the rumors were true that the king didn't even pay them.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991040065408262145


100 said:


> *Saudis have become so worthless that even their British masters in BBC can't tolerate their stupidity.
> Saudi expert was kicked out of the live broadcast on BBC when he started to insult Yemenis.*



oil money can't buy class nor respect from their daddy Trump...its gets them protection at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

*Sudan assessing military participation in Yemen: defense minister*


KHARTOUM (Reuters) - Sudan is assessing its participation in Saudi-led military operations in Yemen, its defense minister said on Wednesday, *amid growing discontent in parliament over high costs and the deaths of dozens of Sudanese soldiers*.

*Sudan has at least 3,000 ground troops and several fighter jets fighting in Yemen* as part of the Saudi-led alliance. *Dozens of Sudanese soldiers have been killed on key coastal battlefronts, local and Yemeni media have reported, while Khartoum is struggling with a severe hard-currency shortage.*

“We are conducting studies and assessments these days about the participation of Sudanese forces in Yemen,” Defence Minister Ali Salem told parliament.

“This involves various sides, the negatives and positives of the participation, and then we will take a decision that will benefit the country and its stability.”


He said the armed forces command was preparing a study on Sudan’s role in the coalition and would complete it soon.

Sudan sent troops to Yemen with the Saudi-led coalition that intervened in the civil war in 2015 against Iran-aligned Houthis who had captured most of the main populated areas of the country and forced President Abd-Rabbu Mansour Hadi into exile.

Sudan’s foreign currency crunch arose from decades of U.S. sanctions.* Khartoum has been expecting financial support from wealthy Gulf Arab states involved in the coalition but few funds have trickled into the sprawling country of 40 million people.*

*Sudanese parliamentarian Hassan Othman Rizq, who has spearheaded a campaign for withdrawing forces from Yemen, told Reuters the decision to dispatch troops there was illegal because lawmakers had not approved it.*

*“Sudanese troops are stationed on hot battlefronts, and thus they are sustaining higher losses,” Rizq said.*

*“Sudan had not benefited economically from the participation, unlike (other) countries that did not send troops but are getting financial support,” he added, alluding to Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.*


There was no immediate comment from the Saudis and UAE.

Reporting by Khalid Abdelaziz; Writing by Nadine Awadalla and Sami Aboudi; Editing by Mark Heinrich

Our Standards:The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ation-in-yemen-defense-minister-idUSKBN1I3245


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992105748715974656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992074078789033985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991790619851882497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991793765076566022
gifts of salman continue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992131687818715137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

houthis ambush saudis on border


----------



## Hindustani78

*Yemeni army advances forward east of Hajjah’s Harad*





Young Saudi-led backed forces patrol al-Khoukha, Yemen. (AP)
Updated 20 May 2018
Arab News
May 20, 2018 06:20

DUBAI: The Yemeni army has taken full control of Al-Nar mountain range, east of Harad, in the province of Hajjah, following fierce battles with the Iran-backed Houthi militia, Saudi state-news channel Al-Ekhbariya reported.

The commander of the Special Forces Brigade said in a statement issued by the Yemeni Ministry of Defense website that the forces liberated the mountain range extending more than 12 kilometers and linking Saada province to Hajjah.

*Riyadh *-- The Saudi Royal Air Defense Forces intercepted and destroyed a Houthi ballistic missile targeting the city of Khamis Mushayt, south of the Kingdom.

Two missiles were fired by Iran-backed terrorist Houthi militias from inside Yemeni territories (specifically from Saada governorate) toward the southern borders of Saudi Arabia, where one missile was intercepted and destroyed while the other landed in an unpopulated desert area in Khamis Mushayt.

Coalition Spokesman Col. Turki Al-Malki said that one missile was intercepted at 18:14 hours local time while the other failed to target any populated areas of the city after landing in a desert area.

No casualties or damages were reported, until the preparation of this report.

Col. Al-Malki added that this hostile act by the Iran-backed terrorist Houthi militias proves the continuous involvement of the Iranian regime in supporting the armed Houthi militias with qualitative capabilities in a clear and flagrant violation of the UN Security Council resolutions 2216 and 2231.

Their goal is to undermine the security of the Kingdom as well as regional and global security.

The firing of ballistic missiles towards populated cities and villages is in contravention of humanitarian international laws, Al-Malki stressed.

Earlier this month, Saudi Royal Air Defense Forces intercepted two ballistic missiles fired by the Houthis towards Najran, and another towards Jazan.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1307041/saudi-arabia
RIYADH: Saudi-led Coaltion spokesperson Col. Turki Al-Maliki said during a press conference on Monday that a Turkish ship carrying wheat was attacked by a missile recently off the port of Hodeidah.

Al-Maliki told a news conference that the Turkish ship was attacked by a missile launched from Hodeidah.

Al-Maliki said the Houthi militia, who claimed responsibility, was preventing relief aid reaching Yemenis during Ramadan and continued to use civilians as human shields on the front lines.

He announced the opening of an aid center of the King Salman Center on the island of Socotra. He also confirmed that a number of villages in the Saada governorate had been secured and the Yemeni flag had been raised.

Al-Maliki said the situation was safe on the Saudi-Yemeni border and that the morale of the militia fighters had collapsed.

WASHINGTON: The United States on Tuesday imposed sanctions on five Iranians it said had provided Yemen’s Houthis with expertise and weaponry that were then used to launch missiles at cities and oil infrastructure in Saudi Arabia.

In a statement, the US Treasury named the individuals as Mehdi Azarpisheh, Mohammad Jafari, Mahmud Kazemabad, Javad Shir Amin, and Sayyed Mohammad Tehrani. It said the first four individuals had worked with the Houthis through Iran’s Revolutionary Guards, while Tehrani had helped with the financing of the Revolutionary Guard.

The fresh sanctions, part of President Donald Trump’s pledge to economically suffocate Iran in hopes of hampering the country’s development of nuclear weapons, come one day after Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said the United States would soon crack down on Iran’s support for the Houthis. Yemen’s government has been pitched against the Iran-aligned Houthi movement since 2015 in a war driving the country to the verge of famine.

*****
 



Spokesman of the Coalition to restore legitimacy in Yemen Col. Turki Al-Malki said during a press conference in Riyadh on Monday night that investigations into a Turkish ship explosion last week showed that it was a deliberate attack launched from Hodaidah Port. — SPA

*Aden* — Five people were killed and 22 wounded by a Houthi missile fired at the Yemeni city of Marib, the SABA news agency reported on Tuesday.

“Iran-backed Houthi launched a Katyusha missile targeting a crowded popular market in the city center of Marib, killing 5 people and wounding 22,” SABA said.

Meanwhile, spokesman of the Coalition to restore legitimacy in Yemen Col. Turki Al-Malki said investigations into a Turkish ship explosion last week showed that it was a deliberate attack launched from Hodaidah Port.

He said the Houthi militias bear the responsibility for violating international laws and the Law of the Sea.

During a regular press conference, Col. Al-Malki said Hodaidah Port became a point for smuggling ballistic missiles and for hostilities in the Red Sea and the Bab Al-Mandab strait.

The targeting of the Turkish ship will have grave repercussions on the environment as well as maritime safety, he added.

Col. Al-Malki said investigations into all the data that led to the explosion did not find suspicious material on the ship, which was carrying wheat from Russia.

According to the ship’s captain and its crew, a boat approached it within four nautical miles on the radar before disappearing as the ship was attacked by a missile, which penetrated the outer wall of the hull and damaged the tank on the side of the ship’s wall.

Col. Al-Maliki relayed the Yemeni government announcement that Houthi militias have detained many relief convoys and have prevented relief teams from moving inside Yemen.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1313041/middle-east

At least 53 rebels died in fighting in Hodeidah on Wednesday while seven pro-government fighters were killed and 14 wounded.
Yemen’s Prime Minister Ahmed bin Daghr praised the country’s army and the Popular Resistance for their role in combating Houthi militias.
LONDON: As joint forces of the Arab coalition rapidly moved closer to Hodeidah, fighting in areas six kilometers away from the city’s airport intensified on Wednesday, military sources said.

Yemen’s army said units from the “rapid intervention forces” were currently positioned in Al-Durayhmi and were ready to enter the strategic port city of Hodeidah from the south.

Yemeni army spokesman Abdo Abdullah Majali told Asharq Al-Awsat on Wednesday that the rapid intervention forces are trained to fight inside small neighborhoods and hunt down Houthi militias hiding in fortified buildings. He added that they would work to clear these buildings in preparation for the army’s entry into Hodeidah and its liberation while ensuring that residents remained safe.

Majali added that the liberation of Hodeidah would help the army to advance on several other Yemeni cities because of its strategic position as a port city and its proximity to Taiz, Ibb, Al-Mahwit, Dhamar, and Hajjah.

At least 53 rebels died in fighting in Hodeidah on Wednesday while seven pro-government fighters were killed and 14 wounded, according to medical sources.

A military source told Asharq Al-Awsat that the Houthi militias experienced heavy losses on fronts in the province of Saada as a result of confusion and panic.

The source added that these losses prevented the Houthis from sending military reinforcements to confront Arab coalition forces heading toward Hodeidah from the western coast.

In a phone call to Hodeidah’s governor on Wednesday, Yemen’s Prime Minister Ahmed bin Daghr praised the country’s army and the Popular Resistance for their competent role in combating Houthi militias which he said are losing strength every day.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...er-aid-agen/article24065641.ece?homepage=true
Alliance forces only about 20 km from the main port city

As forces of the Saudi-led military coalition close in on the main Yemeni port city of Hodeidah

A coalition spokesman said on Tuesday that forces backed by the coalition were 20 km (12 miles) from the Houthi-held city of Hodeidah, but did not specify whether there were plans for an assault to seize the Red Sea port, long a key target.

A battle zone

“The coalition ground forces are now at the doorstep of this heavily-fortified, heavily-mined port city,”

“Thousands of civilians are fleeing from the outskirts of Hodeidah which is now a battle zone.”

Troops from the United Arab Emirates and Yemeni government are believed to lead coalition forces massing south of the city of 400,000.

The coalition is carrying out air strikes in Yemen in support of restoring the internationally-recognised government, while Houthis have launched missiles into Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Yemeni army nears liberation of Hodeidah from Houthis*





The army launched raids on militia pockets in the districts of Tahita and Beit Al-Faqih and Husseiniya on Thursday and Friday. (AFP)
Updated 02 June 2018
Arab News
June 02, 2018 09:47
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1314101/middle-east

Yemen’s national army announced on Saturday that it is close to liberating Hodeidah and its strategic harbor from Houthi militia control

The source said clashes continued between the army and remaining militants in the region as they advanced toward Hodeidah airport
DUBAI: Yemen’s national army announced on Saturday that it is close to liberating Hodeidah and its strategic harbor from Houthi militia control, Saudi state-news agency SPA reported.

In a statement on the Yemeni Ministry of Defense’s official website, a Yemeni military source said: “The army launched raids on pockets of militia in the districts of Tahita and Beit Al-Faqih and Husseiniya on Thursday and Friday.”

The source said clashes continued between the army and remaining militants in the region as they advanced toward Hodeidah airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemeni fighters loyal to the Saudi-backed Yemeni president ride in the back of a pickup truck on a road. (AFP)
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1314641/middle-east
DUBAI: The Saudi-led Arab Coalition targeted Iran-backed Houthi militia positions along the western coast of Yemen, Saudi state-news agency SPA reported.

Yemen’s official news agency reported that the coalition raids killed 70 Houthi militants as Yemeni resistance forces advanced toward Hodeidah airport and harbor.

It was also reported that 21 militants were captured, while Houthi weapons and military vehicles were destroyed in the raids.

*******

*SANAA*

At least 70 Houthi rebels were reportedly killed on Sunday in airstrikes by the Saudi-led coalition and clashes with government forces in western Yemen. 

Coalition fighter jets and artillery struck rebel positions and gatherings in Yemen’s western coast, the Emirates News Agency (WAM) reported. 

The agency said the attacks have forced the rebels to flee, leaving their weapons behind. 

Meanwhile, Yemeni government forces were reportedly advancing in Al-Hudaydah province toward the airport and the strategic seaport in the area, WAM said. 

Government forces have managed to capture 21 rebels during operations in Al-Hudaydah, it said. 

There was no comment from the Shia Houthi group on the claim. 

Impoverished Yemen has been wracked by violence since 2014, when Houthi rebels overran much of the country, including capital Sanaa. 

The conflict escalated in 2015 when Saudi Arabia and its Sunni-Arab allies -- who accuse the Houthis of serving as Iranian proxies -- launched a massive campaign in Yemen aimed at rolling back Houthi gains. 

The violence has devastated Yemen’s basic infrastructure, including water and sanitation systems, prompting the UN to describe the situation as “one of the worst humanitarian disasters of modern times”.


----------



## Hindustani78

File photo showing Iran backed Houthi militia parading in the Yemeni capital Sanaa. (Reuters)
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1315591/middle-east

A senior Houthi militia leader has been killed in an airstrike by the Saudi led Arab coalition in Hodeidah, western Yemen.

The attack on a Houthi militia meeting in Hodeidah two days ago led to the death of Abdel Karim Al-Ghammari, the second in command of the Iranian-backed Houthi militia’s “Ministry of Defense” as Al-Arabiya news channel reported.

Yemeni activists have been exchanging comments related to his death on social media

Al-Ghammari, who was the Chief of Staff at the Ministry of Defense in Sanaa was most certainly killed while attending the military coordination meeting in Hodeidah.

No official confirmation had been published by the Houthi militia until now, and the sources reported that other key Houthi military leaders might have perished in the same attack.

Al-Ghammari was number 16 on the Saudi-led Arab Coalition of most-wanted list of coup leaders in Yemen.


----------



## SubWater

Yemenis counter attack cause huge losses and defeat for Emirates and Saudis

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...17393173&z=6&mid=1M-_ymjR9xwOK7KMikOcUFSAE1ac

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Yemeni forces supported by the Arab coalition are 9 km from Hodeida city.. Houthis tries to counter-attack on other fronts, but did not succeed ..most of them left their heavy weapons and run..Their new chief of staff was also killed in Hodeida..


----------



## Metanoia

In my opinion based on reading news from various sources, since the past couple of months or so the conflict stagnated with the ballistic missile attacks becoming quite useless in terms of material and psychological damage, and now the Saudi coalition is on the move; i.e. they have gained an upper hand/momentum and are now capturing territories down south/south west after battles while the Houthis are in a retreat. 

Perhaps the toughest battles are yet to come if the coalition is keen on taking over the Houthi/Ansar-Allah heartland itself (Saidah et al) which is still a long way from today. The common folk in Yemen will continue to suffer till then across the spectrum. A possible and more beneficial way out for almost every stakeholder engaged in this conflict would be to opt for the previous arrangement, i.e. the North and South divide. This will ensure the Zaydi community and the Southern Sunni community to live as per their own respective way because clearly the unification of Yemen was not viable enough.


----------



## raptor22




----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005007689083179009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004842747461881858
Wow this coalition is pathetic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004832966781042691
Sudanese suffering major losses fighting the retarded fat prince's never ending war


----------



## beast89

yemeni army and houthis attend al quds rally in Hodeida. The gulfies need to call their zionist master Trump for help, sudanese army and mercs are not enough


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005284736489676800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004792680059228161
retarded salman's nightmare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005010265547538432


----------



## The SC

Houthis are being beaten up on the outskirts of Hodeida as well in at least 15 other strategic places..as we speak..


----------



## SubWater

*Breaking*
Yemenis air force bombing Saudi mercenaries in Aden port

*Breaking*
Yemenis air force bombing Saudi mercenaries in Aden port


----------



## RoadRunner401

The SC said:


> Houthis are being beaten up on the outskirts of Hodeida as well in at least 15 other strategic places..as we speak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

I really wonder what happen for all of those Saudi-Zionist advances in Yemen.


----------



## beast89

so many hodeidah airports it seems. The coalition of the useless say they control it whilst the houthis film from there?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014375751217504256
more armour losses of the useless coalition.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014922359441186816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014387877327716352
more sudanese dying for america slaves

sudanese leading the battle and defending the borders since the saudis can't.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014933870192529410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014190555063115777
https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ae-troops-for-first-time-in-west-yemen-video/





BEIRUT, LEBANON (6:00 P.M.) – Several pro-Houthi Movement (var. Ansallah Movement) politicians recently declared that the UAE’s announcement of a ceasefire in Hodeideh was due to their military failures.

Among the politicians that claimed victory was the Spokesperson for the National Salvation Governorate, ‘Abdul-Salaam Jaber.


Jaber specifically claimed via Saba News Agency that the recent statement by the UAE’s Foreign Minister, Anwar Gargash, proved his nation’s military failures in Hodeideh.

The Yemeni political leader said that Gargash’s statement “confirms that the so-called legitimate government is only a plea used by the UAE-Saudi forces to occupy Yemen.”

“The US-backed Saudi-led coalition forces thought that they would be able to occupy the province of Hodeidah quickly but the army and popular committees made that impossible,” he continued.

Also criticizing the UAE ceasefire was the Yemeni Army Spokesperson, General Sharif Luqman, who said that the failure to occupy the Hodiedah Governorate by the UAE-backed forces proved they were defeated.

The ceasefire was recently put in place by the UAE in order to promote peaceful dialogue between the Gulf-backed troops and Houthi forces.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ctory-against-gulf-backed-forces-in-hodeideh/

lets see how a certain sensitive user on here spins this for the coalition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

beast89 said:


> so many hodeidah airports it seems. The coalition of they useless say the control it whilst the houthis film from there?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014375751217504256
> more armour losses of the useless coalition.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014922359441186816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014387877327716352
> more sudanese dying for america slaves
> 
> sudanese leading the battle and defending the borders since the saudis can't.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014933870192529410
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014190555063115777
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ae-troops-for-first-time-in-west-yemen-video/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIRUT, LEBANON (6:00 P.M.) – Several pro-Houthi Movement (var. Ansallah Movement) politicians recently declared that the UAE’s announcement of a ceasefire in Hodeideh was due to their military failures.
> 
> Among the politicians that claimed victory was the Spokesperson for the National Salvation Governorate, ‘Abdul-Salaam Jaber.
> 
> 
> Jaber specifically claimed via Saba News Agency that the recent statement by the UAE’s Foreign Minister, Anwar Gargash, proved his nation’s military failures in Hodeideh.
> 
> The Yemeni political leader said that Gargash’s statement “confirms that the so-called legitimate government is only a plea used by the UAE-Saudi forces to occupy Yemen.”
> 
> “The US-backed Saudi-led coalition forces thought that they would be able to occupy the province of Hodeidah quickly but the army and popular committees made that impossible,” he continued.
> 
> Also criticizing the UAE ceasefire was the Yemeni Army Spokesperson, General Sharif Luqman, who said that the failure to occupy the Hodiedah Governorate by the UAE-backed forces proved they were defeated.
> 
> The ceasefire was recently put in place by the UAE in order to promote peaceful dialogue between the Gulf-backed troops and Houthi forces.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ctory-against-gulf-backed-forces-in-hodeideh/
> 
> lets see how a certain sensitive user on here spins this for the coalition


The UAE just wants to be considered as a game player don't take them serious ..
even biscuit is older than them.

It was born in 1970. UAE was founded in Dec 1971 And we continue to hear UAE idiots talk about history as their country is seeking to occupy Yemen ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

@The SC what happen for you????
Are you still busy with bombing poor Yemenis after *four non stop year* bombing poor children and women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> @The SC what happen for you????
> Are you still busy with bombing poor Yemenis after *four non stop year* bombing poor children and women?


Keep believing fake news.. the realities on the ground and the truth coming out..is what counts in real life..Houthis are being uprooted everywhere in Yemen.. 
You should be worrying about your country and what is happening to it.. and stop trolling.. it is to no avail here.. most people know the truth now..


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> Keep believing fake news.. the realities on the ground and the truth coming out..is what counts in real life..Houthis are being uprooted everywhere in Yemen..
> You should be worrying about your country and what is happening to it.. and stop trolling.. it is to no avail here.. most people know the truth now..


Actually you must be worried about* four year* nonstop war/genocide in Yemen.
Your hand is red with Yemenis bloods.


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> Actually you must be worried about* four year* nonstop war/genocide in Yemen.
> Your hand is red with Yemenis bloods.


Houthis hands you are talking about.. but let's agree to disagree..wait and see..the truth is out there and anyone can believe what he wants..It does not change anything to the truth..keep crying..


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> Houthis hands you are talking about.. but let's agree to disagree..wait and see..the truth is out there and anyone can believe what he wants..It does not change anything to the truth..keep crying..


I can not wait for next *four year
This genocide must end now not even 
tomorrow*


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> I can not wait for next *four year
> This genocide must end now not even
> tomorrow*


Don't worry! This Houthi genocide of Yemeni people is ending ..


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> Don't worry! This Houthi genocide of Yemeni people is ending ..


Saudis are doing Genocide by blocking foods and humanitarian aids to Yemen and carpet bombing of Yemen
Yemenis do not have big weapons to mass kill like Saudis and their allies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015536806228647936 can't fight as usual but this fake news right must believe the word of the royals


----------



## T-Rex

The SC said:


> Keep believing fake news.. the realities on the ground and the truth coming out..is what counts in real life..Houthis are being uprooted everywhere in Yemen..
> You should be worrying about your country and what is happening to it.. and stop trolling.. it is to no avail here.. most people know the truth now..


*
How credible is the news that comes out of that lice carrier MBS? I'm just curious! Trump thinks that your wahabi prince carries lice, don't blame me for calling him a lice carrier.*


----------



## SubWater

End Yemen WAR

for the sake of the GOD


----------



## SubWater

Yemenis still are bleeding in the silence of the world.


----------



## The SC

Meanwhile.. the coalition is liberating Yemen from the Houthis step by step..






And helping the people throughout those steps:


----------



## raptor22




----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> Meanwhile.. the coalition is liberating Yemen from the Houthis step by step..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And helping the people throughout those steps:


four small boat do not change anything when 20 million people are starving in Yemen as result of Saudi/Zionist blockade of country, also Saudis only help to their mercenaries not Yemeni people who are suffering from Saudi/Zionist daily bombardment of country and total blockade.



The SC said:


> Meanwhile.. the coalition is liberating Yemen from the Houthis step by step..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And helping the people throughout those steps:


four small boat do not change anything when 20 million people are starving in Yemen as result of Saudi/Zionist blockade of country, also Saudis only help to their mercenaries not Yemeni people who are suffering from Saudi/Zionist daily bombardment of country and total blockade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> four small boat do not change anything when 20 million people are starving in Yemen as result of Saudi/Zionist blockade of country, also Saudis only help to their mercenaries not Yemeni people who are suffering from Saudi/Zionist daily bombardment of country and total blockade.
> 
> 
> four small boat do not change anything when 20 million people are starving in Yemen as result of Saudi/Zionist blockade of country, also Saudis only help to their mercenaries not Yemeni people who are suffering from Saudi/Zionist daily bombardment of country and total blockade.


That is just a small example for a small village.. read the other threads about aid for all Yemen..it is in the billions of dollars, comprehensive.. a lot of trucks convoys, Huge ships, Air cargo.. get your facts rights..



raptor22 said:


> View attachment 485894


At least half of these losses are due to Houthi's fire and bombing!..


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> That is just a small example for a small village.. read the other threads about aid for all Yemen..it is in the billions of dollars, comprehensive.. a lot of trucks convoys, Huge ships, Air cargo.. get your facts rights..


That is big lie.
Saudis only bomb Yemen and feed their small group of Yemeni supporters.
Saudi does not have any popularity among Yemenis, I had hope that you understand this fact after four years of bloody war.
Yemenis never bend to foreigners and Saudi/Zionist wills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> That is big lie.
> Saudis only bomb Yemen and feed their small group of Yemeni supporters.
> Saudi does not have any popularity among Yemenis, I had hope that you understand this fact after four years of bloody war.
> Yemenis never bend to foreigners and Saudi/Zionist wills.


To the contrary, it is the Houthis who are forcing (literally speaking) themselves on Yemeni population.. the proof is in the pudding.. you have no idea how big is the coalition army, mostly composed of Yemenis opposing the Houthi militia..So yu know that what you pretend are all big lies.. Saudi aid alone has reached more than 5 million Yemeni civilians.. and you must know it if you follow international news..


----------



## HAIDER

The SC said:


> To the contrary, it is the Houthis who are forcing (literally speaking) themselves on Yemeni population.. the proof is in the pudding.. you have no idea how big is the coalition army, mostly composed of Yemenis opposing the Houthi militia..So yu know that what you pretend are all big lies.. Saudi aid alone has reached more than 5 million Yemeni civilians.. and you must know it if you follow international news..


Do you think few houthis are so strong and control the green side of Yeman ? ... it seem little different. Yemani are always democratic but neighbor never want a stable and democratic govt in Yeman. Yeman deserve free and fair election without foreign intervention .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HAIDER said:


> Do you think few houthis are so strong and control the green side of Yeman ? ... it seem little different. Yemani are always democratic but neighbor never want a stable and democratic govt in Yeman. Yeman deserve free and fair election without foreign intervention .


Yemen my friend was in civil wars and internal conflicts for the last century.. We agree only on one thing is that it needs and deserves stability.. Foreign intervention started by Iran to arm and support the Houthi militia.. then the response came from KSA to thwart the danger.. If Iran would have done that in Lebanon and provoke a war, it would have been the same thing..


----------



## HAIDER

The SC said:


> Yemen my friend was in civil wars and internal conflicts for the last century.. We agree only on one thing is that it needs and deserves stability.. Foreign intervention started by Iran to arm and support the Houthi militia.. then the response came from KSA to thwart the danger.. If Iran would have done that in Lebanon and provoke a war, it would have been the same thing..


Historically , Yeman been attacked by many forces and later all destroyed and withdraw and Saudi been interfering in Yemani politics since 1962. But , still its only a allegation that Iran is involve in this war. On war zone never seen any Iranian foot print , accept few slogans here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SC said:


> Yemen my friend was in civil wars and internal conflicts for the last century.. We agree only on one thing is that it needs and deserves stability.. Foreign intervention started by Iran to arm and support the Houthi militia.. then the response came from KSA to thwart the danger.. If Iran would have done that in Lebanon and provoke a war, it would have been the same thing..


You still believe its youth not Yemen army that fire those missiles toward KSA and co. ?

Let ask you a question . who supported a dictator for life called Salih ?
Who is supporting a future dictator for life called Had ?
Who have seen a single Iranian in Yemen ?
Does we ever shied away from saying we support a group ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SC said:


> Yemen my friend was in civil wars and internal conflicts for the last century.. We agree only on one thing is that it needs and deserves stability.. Foreign intervention started by Iran to arm and support the Houthi militia.. then the response came from KSA to thwart the danger.. If Iran would have done that in Lebanon and provoke a war, it would have been the same thing..


How could it be started by Iran while people toppled the government ,supported by you for 17 years since 1994, in 2011? you said Yemen has been in chaos for decades ... was it all due to Iran destructive role too? we never attacked Yemen, but Egypt, American, the UAE and you have .. now Iran has become bogyman? and What danger ? did Houthi fired a bullet against you?or it was you whom started the war and bombing?
Iran never sought war in Yemen, actually Iran warned Houthis not to take Sanna .. but they did it 'cause they make decision on their own ...
Iran Warned Houthis Against Yemen Takeover

And when you started the war again we warned you that it is not gonna be a piece of cake , your respond was we would finish it in 3 weeks ... it's now forth year. and again when you didn't listen we proposed 4 steps solution within a month after start of war to bring stability into Yemen through Yemeni-Yemeni talks that was fell under deaf ear again ...



By the way as it seems Yemenis are fed up of your role in their own country through bribing head of tribes to keep Yemen in check ... that's why they revolted against status que supported by you in 2011, that's why people resisting after 4 years ... even if KSA manage to take control of entire Yemen as far as neglecting people demands it's not gonna work .. do you expect them to forget what you did to them by the help of American, English and french governments and a bunch of other countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> To the contrary, it is the Houthis who are forcing (literally speaking) themselves on Yemeni population.. the proof is in the pudding.. you have no idea how big is the coalition army, mostly composed of Yemenis opposing the Houthi militia..So yu know that what you pretend are all big lies.. Saudi aid alone has reached more than 5 million Yemeni civilians.. and you must know it if you follow international news..


Houthies are part of Yemen and where there for hundreds of years, you are saying they are minority but how it possible that they resist against total blockade of Saudis and biggest impose famine in the world by Saudis and west.
You must be *blind *to not see Yemenis people who are resisting against mercenaries forces from whole of the world.
thousands of soldiers from Sudan and other countries are fighting in behalf of Saudis but in other side are *just only Yemenis* and they are resisting for four years.

about Saudi help, I clearly say that is lie and Saudi did not send food to Yemen just few small ships which not even enough for five hundred thousands people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

SubWater said:


> Houthies are part of Yemen and where there for hundreds of years, you are saying they are minority but how it possible that they resist against total blockade of Saudis and biggest impose famine in the world by Saudis and west.
> You must be *blind *to not see Yemenis people who are resisting against mercenaries forces from whole of the world.
> thousands of soldiers from Sudan and other countries are fighting in behalf of Saudis but in other side are *just only Yemenis* and they are resisting for four years.
> 
> about Saudi help, I clearly say that is lie and Saudi did not send food to Yemen just few small ships which not even enough for five hundred thousands people.


I don't know who is blind here.. haven't you heard of the Hodeidah port?So What blockade?


----------



## SubWater

The SC said:


> I don't know who is blind here.. haven't you heard of the Hodeidah port?So What blockade?


Have you ever heard about sea blockade? 
Saudis and American ships and warplanes even targeting small fishing boats.


----------



## SubWater

*Yemeni forces fire drone, hit Aramco refinery in Saudi capital*
Wed Jul 18, 2018 05:33PM

Home
Middle East
Yemen





The photo, taken on June 23, 2008, shows a flame from a Saudi Aramco oil installation known as "Pump 3" in the desert near the oil-rich area of Khouris, east of the Saudi capital, Riyadh. (Photo by AFP)


Yemeni army, backed by fighters from allied Popular Committees, has attacked a refinery of the Saudi oil company Aramco in the capital Riyadh using a new drone unveiled on Wednesday, with the kingdom confirming a fire at the plant.

"Our drone air forces have targeted the refinery of Aramco company in Riyadh," read a Twitter posting on the account of Yemen’s al-Masirah television channel.

"The operation by the drone air force is a strong start in a new stage of deterring the aggression," the channel quoted Yemen's army spokesman Brigadier General Sharaf Luqman as saying in a tweet.

According to al-Masirah, the attack was the first to be conducted using a new long-range drone.

Aramco confirmed a fire at its refinery in Riyadh, saying fire control teams and the Saudi civil defense had contained a limited blaze that erupted in the early evening in its refinery in the capital.

Yemeni forces regularly attack positions inside Saudi Arabia in retaliation for the Saudi-led war on Yemen.

The Saudi campaign was launched in March 2015 in support of Yemen’s former Riyadh-friendly government and against Yemen's Houthi Ansarullah movement, which has been running state affairs in the absence of an effective administration. The offensive has, however, achieved neither of its goals despite the spending of billions of petrodollars and the enlisting of Saudi Arabia's regional and Western allies.

The protracted war, which has been accompanied by a naval and aerial blockade, has already killed over 14,000 Yemenis, with the United States and Britain providing the bulk of weapons used by Saudi forces and giving coordinates for the airstrikes.

The Yemeni Ministry of Human Rights announced in a statement on March 25 that the Saudi-led war had left 600,000 civilians dead and injured during the past three years.
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/07/18/568532/Yemen-Aramco-drone


----------



## SubWater

When this War will come to end ?????????????


----------



## raptor22

SubWater said:


> When this War will come to end ?????????????


There is no exit plan so technically never, they wanted to have control over Bab Al-Mandab strait which they've already taken control next phase is controlling most important port of red sea which so far they failed despite having a collation of American, France , England and some other countries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SubWater said:


> When this War will come to end ?????????????



Probably in 500 years if it does not end when Hadi dies of old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

AliVaez

*Britain and the US must stop fuelling the bloody Saudi war on Yemen *

From Germany to Canada, governments are finally waking up to the catastrophe in Yemen. Saudi’s remaining allies are part of the problem






The end of this week marks three tragedy-filled years for the people of Yemen, who have suffered from the Saudi-led military coalition’s devastating – and often indiscriminate – bombing of their country. Fleets of fighter jets, the bulk from Saudi Arabia itself, have wreaked havoc on an impoverished country, with thousands of airstrikes on targets including hospitals, markets, homes, factories and funeral halls.

Thousands of civilians have been killed, thousands more horribly injured. Collapsed infrastructure, coupled with a partial blockade, have deprived most of the population of clean water and proper healthcare, unleashing the worst cholera outbreak in modern history.

Despite all this, western countries, led by the US and the UK, have supplied the Saudi-led coalition with huge amounts of advanced military equipment, facilitating a military campaign characterised by repeated violations of international humanitarian law, including possible war crimes.

This conflict has revealed in the starkest possible terms the real cost of the lucrative global arms trade, not to mention the challenge of implementing the UN arms trade treaty. Beyond the US and the UK, many other countries – including France, Spain and Italy – profess their support for human rights and adherence to the treaty while similarly lavishing hi-tech weaponry on the Saudi coalition.

However, on this grim anniversary for Yemen there are glimmers of hope. Across the world vocal criticism from campaigners, journalists and, crucially, some politicians has begun to bear fruit. In recent months, under growing public pressure, a host of European countries have suspended arms transfers to the Saudi coalition. In other countries where arms exports have continued, they are coming under intense scrutiny, with court challenges and growing criticism from parliamentarians and the wider public.

It’s just possible the tide may be turning.

In Greece, there was a storm of protest in December when news emerged of a deal to send 300,000 tank shells to Saudi Arabia. Amid mounting pressure, led by Amnesty Greece, a parliamentary committee broke with precedent and cancelled the deal.


In Finland, when images surfaced in January of the United Arab Emirates, a key Saudi coalition member, using a Finnish-made Patria armoured vehicle for combat operations in Yemen, there was public uproar. News that Finland had granted a licence for spare Patria parts prompted most candidates in the recent Finnish elections – including the president – to speak out about arming the UAE. Norway announced in the same month that it was suspending exports of lethal military goods to the UAE (it had already stopped supplying Saudi Arabia), citing the risk of misuse in Yemen. Austria, the Netherlands and Belgium’s Flemish region have repeatedly denied licences for arms sales to Saudi Arabia.

The really big news, though, was the decision by Germany’s incoming coalition to suspend future licences for arms transfers to countries directly engaged in the Yemen conflict. After years of concerted pressure from civil society, journalists and some key politicians, one of the world’s major arms manufacturers has finally drawn the line. It remains to be seen how robust this stance will be – in the past arms suspensions have often been short-lived and reversed when the pressure abates – and, crucially, goods under current deals will still be shipped. But it’s another sign that opponents of these reckless arms sales are beginning to gain traction.

Meanwhile, pressure is growing elsewhere as well.

In the UK, public opinion and all opposition parties support an end to arming Saudi Arabia. Much of the outcry over Mohammed bin Salman’s recent visit to London focused on this. Dismayed at the government’s unwillingness to halt its vast arms sales to Saudi Arabia, campaigners took the UK to court, arguing that the government breached its own – and international – laws. It is disappointing that their case was lost (the government won on the grounds that its licensing decisions were “rational” given the evidence being assessed, notwithstanding that much of it had been provided by the Saudis themselves), but efforts are under way to appeal.

In the US, impassioned speeches in the Senate accompanied a vote last June to block the transfer of $510m of precision-guided munitions and related services to Riyadh. The vote was lost by an unprecedentedly narrow margin of 47-53. Meanwhile, a new Senate resolution invoking the 1973 War Powers Act seeks to remove US logistical and intelligence support for the Saudi-led coalition’s Yemen campaign on the basis that it amounts to US involvement in a war never authorised by Congress.

And in Canada, France, Italy and Spain we are seeing a flurry of challenges to arms supplies to the coalition – including court cases, activism and intense public debate.

A growing legal and moral quandary now faces European supplier countries that still pour weapons into the bloody conflict. Under the UN arms trade treaty, they have an obligation to halt the supply of weapons if these are likely to be used for serious violations of international human rights or humanitarian law. The US, as a signatory, has pledged not to undermine the treaty’s object and purpose, which includes “reducing human suffering” – a commitment mocked by the current desperate situation on the ground in Yemen.

As Yemen enters another gruelling year of hunger, disease and war, with more than 20 million of its people now in need of humanitarian aid, the moral and legal bankruptcy of western support for the Saudi-led coalition has never been clearer.

A growing number of countries have recognised the risk of ever-greater complicity in the mounting violations and likely war crimes being committed in Yemen. It’s time for the Saudi coalition’s remaining arms suppliers to follow suit and end their Faustian pact over weapons and Yemen.

• Patrick Wilcken is Amnesty International arms control and human rights researcher


----------



## SubWater

*Saudi Arabia halts oil shipments via Bab el-Mandeb after Yemeni retaliatory attacks*
Thu Jul 26, 2018 06:22AM

Home
Middle East
Saudi Arabia





The file photo shows vessels sailing in the Bab el-Mandeb Strait.


Riyadh has temporarily suspended all oil shipments through the Bab el-Mandeb Strait after Yemen’s Houthi Ansarullah movement launched retaliatory attacks on a Saudi warship and a vessel operated by the Riyadh-led coalition waging war the Arabian Peninsula state.

On Wednesday morning, the Houthi-run al-Masirah television network reported that Yemeni fighters had launched a missile attack on the Saudi Dammam battleship off the western coast of Yemen.

In a separate statement carried by Yemen’s official SABA news agency later in the day, the Houthis said they had also targeted a coalition boat off the coast of el-Durayhmi in southern Hudaydah port city.

A Yemeni navy source said that coalition boat was carrying weapons and Saudi-allied forces to Hudaydah, which has been the subject of a military push by Emirati forces and allied militants, backed by Saudi air raids.

Additionally, Lebanon’s Arabic-language al-Mayadeen television news network quoted the Yemeni navy as saying that the boat had been destroyed and all on board had been killed.




PressTV-Houthis target Saudi warship off Yemen’s western coast
In a new retaliatory attack, Yemeni Houthi fighters target a Saudi warship off the war-torn country’s western coast.
However, Saudi Energy Minister Khalid al-Falih said in a statement late on Wednesday that the Houthi fighters had attacked two Saudi Very Large Crude Carriers (VLCCs), each carrying 2 million barrels of oil, in the Red Sea.

“Saudi Arabia is temporarily halting all oil shipments through Bab el-Mandeb Strait immediately until the situation becomes clearer and the maritime transit through Bab el-Mandeb is safe,” he said.

Falih also said one of the VLCCs had sustained “minimal damage” and efforts were underway to move it to the nearest Saudi port.

Meanwhile, Saudi oil giant Aramco confirmed the Yemeni attacks on the vessels, which were operated by the kingdom’s shipping company Bahri.

It further claimed the decision to suspend shipments via Bab el-Mandeb was “in the interest of the safety of ships and their crews and to avoid the risk of oil spill.”

The Bab el-Mandab Strait, which is the southern entrance to the Red Sea, is one of the world’s key shipping lanes for crude oil and allows crude exports into the European market.

Yemeni navy warns aggressors

Yemen’s Naval and Coastal Defense Forces command said in a statement that the retaliatory operation “is not the first and will not be the last.”

“We reaffirm that those, who threaten international peace and security and expose the Red Sea security to great risks, are the US-Saudi aggression forces and their crimes and siege against the Yemeni people,” it added.

Saudi Arabia and its allies launched the war in March 2015 in support of Yemen’s former Riyadh-friendly government and against the Houthis.

Yemeni forces regularly target positions inside Saudi Arabia and fire rockets at the coalition’s battleships in retaliatory attacks against the Riyadh-led military operation on Yemen.

Saudi Arabia has also imposed a blockade on Yemen, which has smothered humanitarian deliveries of food and medicine to the import-dependent state.

The military campaign has killed and injured over 600,000 civilians, according to the latest figures released by the Yemeni Ministry of Human Rights.

Several Western countries have been supplying Saudi Arabia with advanced weapons and military equipment.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russia easily beat anti Assad army in Syria within weeks. 4 years on and Saudi Arabia still haven't taken the port city yet.


----------



## Super Falcon

When it will be decisive 3 years have gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Super Falcon said:


> When it will be decisive 3 years have gone



300 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

undertakerwwefan said:


> 300 years


lol
3000yrs


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SubWater said:


> lol
> 3000yrs



30000 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

undertakerwwefan said:


> 30000 years


Is earth going to age that amount ????
Probably, aliens at that time would come to end this war.

YEMENIS air force bomb Abu Dhabi airport yesterday.


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018943454313959426 died for nothing

this war will continue until trump comes to help out his dogs

expect the coalition to make grand announcements and victories which fail to materialize a week later

even a blind gulfie could see the pattern emerging but they are to ashamed to admit that their royals were foolish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Ok, the coalition of the useless is gearing up for another attempt at Hodeidah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023155414744158208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022924003244163073
more saudi armour losses. puppet army fit for a puppet nation


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

beast89 said:


> Ok, the coalition of the useless is gearing up for another attempt Hodeidah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023155414744158208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022924003244163073
> more saudi armour losses. puppet army fit for a puppet nation



I don't see their game plan. Do they think they can put Hadi back in Sanaa or what? Do they think North Yemen is so easy to occupy or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

undertakerwwefan said:


> I don't see their game plan. Do they think they can put Hadi back in Sanaa or what? Do they think North Yemen is so easy to occupy or what?



They have no plan the mad king is throwing money at anyone to fight for his war http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/saudi-cash-hodeidah-battlefield-yemen-war-airport-1640347342 . Sanaa has 4 million inhabitants who hate Hadi and the Saudis can't even look after their kings border, taking over Sanaa is impossible. They need their american masters


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

beast89 said:


> They have no plan. Sanaa has 4 million inhabitants who hate Hadi and the Saudis can't even look after their kings border, taking over Sanaa is impossible. They need their american masters



I hope to dear lord they don't try something stupid like the final solution against North Yemen and going ahead with genocide.


----------



## beast89

undertakerwwefan said:


> I hope to dear lord they don't try something stupid like the final solution against North Yemen and going ahead with genocide.



already starving them


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

beast89 said:


> already starving them



It is unfortunate. Millions of North Yemenis may perish simply because Saudi Arabia wants to control others. One day they will get theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Houthis killed more people who intruded onto North Yemen turf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025078978871214082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025299593335066624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025769586505986048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025688739656474624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025312084727406593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025307259897892864


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025304824261296128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024053493299130370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024052650126528515

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024051932191711233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024048075701186565

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024046013194153984


----------



## SubWater

Yemen is unbroken.
Resistance against foreign occupiers is in Yemenis blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

saudis paying the price for their retarded prince 
Pray for Trump

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028384093422190600
whilst UAE backed fighter fight pro-hadi fighters.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028386279355047939
The Royals are useless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*More than 1,000 Saudi troops killed in Yemen since war began*

Since Saudi-led coalition intervened in 2015, thousands of Houthi rebels have also been killed.

More than a dozen soldiers from Saudi Arabiahave been killed in Yemen during operations along the border. This brings the total number of Saudi casualties since 2015 to over 1,000, according to state media.


Meanwhile, the humanitarian crisis in Yemen is worsening as the war prevents much-needed aid from reaching many Yemenis. The UN estimates that 22 million Yemenis are in need of food aid and more than eight million are threatened by severe hunger.

Al Jazeera's Hannah Hoexter reports.



beast89 said:


> saudis paying the price for their retarded prince
> Pray for Trump
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028384093422190600
> whilst UAE backed fighter fight pro-hadi fighters.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028386279355047939
> The Royals are useless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

* Yemen war: Saudi Arabia forced to act, says Riyadh’s envoy to New Delhi *


  Saud Al Sati 
August 14, 2018 23:23 IST
Updated: August 14, 2018 23:23 IST

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...iyadhs-envoy-to-new-delhi/article24693172.ece

_In response to _“Endless War”_, the editorial published in _The Hindu_ on August 11, Saudi Arabia’s Ambassador to India, His Excellency Saud Al Sati, writes:_

I am writing to present certain facts that may not have been taken into consideration while writing the editorial. It is important to understand that the Saudi Arabia-led military coalition is providing military assistance to *Yemen *based on an official request from its internationally recognised government headed by President Hadi to counter the violence of the Houthi terrorist groups. The UN Security Council, in its Resolution 2216, imposed an arms embargo on Houthi terrorists and categorically placed the onus on the rebels to end any provocations or threats to neighbouring States, release all political prisoners and end the recruitment of children.

The Kingdom of *Saudi Arabia *did not want a war in Yemen but was forced to after the coup by the Houthi militia against the legitimate and internationally recognised government and UN-supported peace process.

Let us make no mistake that Houthis are an armed terrorist group, operate a military outside the legitimate government, are in possession of ballistic missiles, drones, and suicide boats that represent a threat to Yemen, its people, to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and to the region at large. More than 150 ballistic missiles in addition to 40,000 mortars, rockets and other projectiles have been fired at Saudi towns, killing at least 375 civilians, closing more than 500 schools and displacing 24 villages and over 17,000 people. Women and children are being coerced by Houthi militias to join the fighting in Yemen for use as human shields. The Houthis are not only a regional threat but also a global one, as they have been relentlessly targeting the vital Red Sea maritime routes and attacking civilian ships and oil tankers.

We have taken every precaution to make sure that civilians are not hurt. Even in the case of the Saada incident, as put forth by the Permanent Representative of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to the UN, Ambassador Abdullah Al-Mouallimi, the legitimate military action was taken on Thursday August 9 when Houthi leaders were targeted in Saada governorate. The military action also targeted some of the most prominent trainers on weapons, including a sniper trainer. This military action, conducted in conformity with the International Humanitarian Law and its Customary Rules. The Coalition to Support Legitimacy in Yemen affirms that it has referred this incident immediately to the Joint Incidents Assessment Team (JIAT) for investigation, and to conduct their assessment of the procedures and conditions of the said operation, and announce the results expeditiously.

*Huge difference*

The Coalition to Restore Legitimacy in Yemen is making a huge difference in the country. Despite heightened security concerns, we extended over $11 billion in humanitarian aid to all the provinces in Yemen — including areas controlled by the Houthi rebels.

However, the Houthis have been looting the civilians of Yemen in the areas controlled by them. They are also blocking aid from reaching other areas. Despite this, we are continuing our aid to the country for the benefit of all its people. We even allowed Yemenis who fled Yemen and entered the Kingdom illegally to adjust their status and become legal residents. We are the single largest donor of humanitarian aid to Yemen, having provided health, nutrition, and sanitation aid and relief to 17 million people impacted by the conflict.

Our Foreign Minister, Al- Jubeir, has reiterated time and again that the crisis in Yemen can only be solved through a political process. However, Houthis have hardened against a political process in Yemen because of Iran's obstinacy and interference. We know very well that the entire crisis has been orchestrated by none other than Iran which has used terrorism as an instrument of its foreign policy since the 1979 Revolution.

Iran is supporting and arming the Houthi militia with suicide drones, mines and ballistic missiles in violation of UNSC resolution 2216. We have intercepted Iranian ships carrying weapons, including missiles, to the Houthi rebels in Yemen. Saudi Arabia will continue working with its regional coalition partners as well as the UN and friends and allies towards achieving a cohesive and acceptable political solution to the crisis in Yemen, and compelling the forces that are instigating the issue to come to the negotiation table as soon as possible in order to alleviate the problems of the civilian population of Yemen who are becoming hapless victim of the Houthi terrorist militia.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Man with suspected explosive vest neutralized in Saudi city*





Saudi security forces wounded a man with suspected explosive vest Al-Bukayriyah. (Reuters/File)
Updated 43 sec ago
Arab News
August 16, 2018 02:10
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1357201/saudi-arabia


Al-Harbi was wounded and taken to hospital
The spokesman said Al-Harbi had “adopted Daesh ideology”
JEDDAH: Saudi security forces neutralized a man who was wearing what looked like an explosive vest in the city of Al-Bukayriyah and wounded him in an exchange of gunfire, an Interior Ministry spokesman said in a statement early on Thursday.

Fawaz Abdulrahman Eid Al-Harbi exchanged fire with officers and escaped before being cornered near the Souk neighborhood. Security forces requested his surrender but he exited the vehicle instead wearing what appeared to be an explosive vest, and engaged in a shootout with officers.

Al-Harbi was wounded and taken to hospital. 

The spokesman said Al-Harbi had “adopted Daesh ideology” and had plotted a terrorist attack and a number of weapons were found in his possession.

No civilians or security officials were shot in the incident.


----------



## Hindustani78

* ‘U.S. supplied bomb that hit Yemen ’ *

Washington, August 18, 2018 20:52 IST
Updated: August 18, 2018 20:52 IST

https://www.thehindu.com/news/international/us-supplied-bomb-that-hit-yemen-bus/article24726778.ece

The bomb that killed 40 and 11 others in a Saudi-led coalition air strike on a bus in *northern **Yemen *was sold by the U.S. under a State Department deal with Riyadh, CNN has reported.

The numbers on shrapnel, of which images were taken shortly after the attack this month, indicate that it was a laser-guided Mk 82 bomb manufactured by defence contractor Lockheed Martin, CNN said on Friday, citing munitions experts.

President Donald Trump overturned a U.S. ban on the sale of precision-guided weaponry to Riyadh after taking office in 2017. Fifty-six were also among the 79 people wounded in the August 9 strike on Saada province, according to the International Committee of the Red Cross.

***************

*Source: Department of the Navy, 1998.





 The GBU-12 PGM







Specifications
Weight* 230 kg (510 lb)
*Length* 3.27 m (10.7 ft)
*Diameter* 273 mm (10.7 in)
*Effective firing range* 14.8 km (9.2 mi) 

9 August 2016
Lockheed Martin has successfully completed two flight tests of its new Dual Mode Plus laser guided bomb (LGB)

During the tests, two Mk-82 (500lb) inert warheads fitted with the Dual Mode Plus guidance kits were launched from an F/A-18 Super Hornet.

***********

Al-Tariq Precision Guided Bombs Kit offers range of terminal targeting options including GPS/INS guidance, Imaging Infrared (IIR) and semi-active laser

Al Tariq has a number of range options, from 40 km for the standard version to 100 km for the long-range version. The weapon can also be pre-programmed to engage targets from specific directions and at different dive angles.

Al Tariq recently concluded tests against static and moving targets. Denel said that the targets were hit with an accuracy of more than 1.5 metres. Weapon navigation was by means of the advanced GPS-aided inertial navigation system which gives the weapon all-weather and day and night capabilities, the company said.













Turkish Cirit missiles
The weapon is Turkey's first laser-guided missile with an 8 kilometer-range and is able to strike lightly armored targets on the nose.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1358806/middle-east

BEIRUT: Hezbollah says its leader has met with a delegation from the Houthi militia.

The Lebanese group said Sunday that Hassan Nasrallah met with a delegation headed by Houthi spokesman Mohamad Abdelsalam to discuss the latest developments in Yemen’s war.

The Hexbollah leader and the Houthi militia discussed the war in Yemen , believed to train and support the Iran-backed Houthi fighters, who are at war with a Saudi-led coalition allied with Yemen’s internationally recognized government.


----------



## Aramagedon

*Yemeni Snipers Kill 81 Saudi Forces, Mercenaries in Fresh Attacks*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The sniper unit of the Yemeni army and Popular Committees announced that in retaliatory attacks against the Saudi-led coalition, it has killed 81 Saudi aggressors and their mercenaries on various fronts across the Arabian Peninsula country, local reports said on Wednesday.*




A Yemeni military source said the sniper unit has managed to kill five Saudi servicemen and 76 Riyadh-backed mercenaries over the last 48 hours, the Arabic-language al-Masirah TV reported.

The Saudi forces were shot to death in border areas and the mercenaries were killed by the snipers on the fronts of Nihm, Ma'rib, Taiz, and al-Jawf, according to the source.

In another operation, the Yemeni troops mounted an artillery attack on the positions of the Saudi mercenaries in the kingdom's southern border region of Najran.

The attacks against the Saudi-led forces came in retaliation for the continued massacre of civilians and destruction of Yemen’s infrastructure by the coalition led by the Riyadh regime.

Yemen’s defenseless people have been under massive attacks by the coalition for more than three years but Riyadh has reached none of its objectives in Yemen so far.

Since March 2015, Saudi Arabia and some of its Arab allies have been carrying out deadly airstrikes against the Houthi Ansarullah movement in an attempt to restore power to fugitive former president Abd Rabbuh Mansour Hadi, a close ally of Riyadh.

The Yemeni Ministry of Human Rights announced in a statement on March 25 that the war had left 600,000 civilians dead and injured until then. The war and the accompanying blockade have also caused famine across Yemen.

http://tn.ai/1809108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Air Defense Forces intercepted a ballistic missile launched by Houthi militia toward Najran. (SPA)

Arab News
August 25, 2018 21:30


Al-Maliki said that the missile was deliberately launched to target civilian and populated areas
The total number of ballistic missiles launched by the Iranian-backed Houthi militia towards Saudi Arabia has reached 181
RIYADH: Spokesman for the Arab coalition, Col. Turki Al-Malki has confirmed that Air Defense Forces intercepted a ballistic missile launched by Houthi militia toward Najran.

Al-Maliki said that the missile was deliberately launched to target civilian and populated areas. 

The Saudi Royal Air Defense Force succeeded in intercepting and destroying the missile.

The spokesman said that the Iranian regime's continued assistance to the Houthis is in clear and explicit defiance of UN resolution 2216 and resolution 2231 aimed at threatening the security of Saudi Arabia and threatening regional security. 

He added that the firing of ballistic missiles towards densely populated cities and villages is contrary to international and humanitarian law. 

The total number of ballistic missiles launched by the Iranian-backed Houthi militia towards Saudi Arabia has reached 181.


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 493909


They are bleeding for 3 years by American weapons.


----------



## Hindustani78

Yemeni security member stand guard in the Yemeni capital Sanaa. (AFP file photo)


SANAA: A senior Al-Qaeda leader was killed in Yemen’s central province of Marib, officials and tribal leaders said on Saturday.

Ghalib Al-Zaidi’s death came a week ago in an exchange of fire during clashes in the Sirwah district of Marib, they told The Associated Press.

The officials and elders told the AP that Al-Zaidi had dozens of Al-Qaeda operatives under his command and had taken part in several battles in the province.

In 2017, Al-Zaidi was placed on the UN Security Council’s sanctions list as a Yemen-based individual “who acts for or on behalf of Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP).”





The UN found him to be providing the Yemeni affiliate of the global terror network with weapons, funding, and recruits.

Al-Zaidi was also found to have helped AQAP to expand its control in parts of Marib.

Al-Zaidi had been the group’s leader in the province since 2015.

The Arab coalition has been at war with the Iran-allied Houthis for more than three years.

Al-Qaeda and a Daesh affiliate have exploited the chaos to expand their presence in the country.
AQAP is considered the most dangerous branch of the terror network and had attempted attacks on US soil.


----------



## Hindustani78

**********


A high-ranking military source said the army launched heavy attacks on Houthi positions in Al-Shouraijah and Jabal Eshar
Yemen’s army regained control of strategic positions along the Al-Shouraijah front in Taiz following clashes with the Houthi militia
DUBAI: Yemen’s army regained control of strategic positions along the Al-Shouraijah front in Taiz following clashes with the Houthi militia, Saudi state-news agency SPA reported.

A high-ranking military source said the army launched heavy attacks on Houthi positions in Al-Shouraijah and Jabal Eshar.

“The army’s liberation of the sites will contribute to securing a number of vital roads, enabling the army to move forward easily,” he said.

The Saudi-led coalition in Yemen launched a military offensive in June to capture Hodeidah from the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*US bombs are killing children in Yemen. Does anybody care?*







This is not a column about Donald Trump. It’s also not about Paul Manafort, Michael Cohen or Robert Mueller, and it’s certainly not about Rudolph Giuliani and his way with words. On the contrary, this is a column about the things we are not paying attention to, and why we should.

On 9 August, the US-backed Saudi-led coalition waging war in Yemen against a Houthi-led rebellion dropped a bomb on a school bus packed with children. According to reports, the excited kids had been on a school trip marking the end of their summer classes, and as they passed a busy marketplace, the bomb directly hit their vehicle.

The results were horrific. Of the 54 people killed, 44 were children, with most between the ages of six ando 11. The pictures of the dead and injured children, some of whom can be seen wearing their blue Unicef backpacks, are beyond heartbreaking.

And the tragedy in Yemen is unrelenting. Just this past Thursday, a mere two weeks after the school bus attack, Saudi-led coalition airstrikes killed yet another 26 children and four women fleeing the fighting in the western province of Hudaydah.

If this sounds to you like I’m relating a story about how terrible the civil war in Yemen is, then you’d be correct, although – and let’s be honest here – the war in Yemen occupies almost none of our collective political attention today. Could it be that we don’t care all that much about this war because Yemenis are Muslim, brown, and poor, and we’ve already been droning them for years on end?

The reality is that the war has created the world’s worst humanitarian catastrophe today. Three-quarters of the population, some 22 million Yemenis, require humanitarian assistance and protection. About 8.4 million people hang on the brink of starvation and another 7 million lie malnourished. Since 2015, more than 28,000 thousand people have been killed or injured, and many thousands more have died from causes exacerbated by war, such as a cholera epidemic that has afflicted more than a million people and claimed over 2,300 lives. At least one child dies every 10 minutes from causes linked to the war, according to the United Nations.

But this is also a story about the responsibility of the United States. A report by CNN indicates that the bomb used in the school bus airstrike was a 500-pound laser-guided MK 82 bomb, manufactured by Lockheed Martin, one of the largest US defense contractors. Having facilitated the sale to the Saudi-led coalition of the weapon used to kill these children, does the United States bear any responsibility for their deaths?

Undoubtedly. For one thing, these latest bombings are hardly the only times the Saudi-led coalition has killed civilians from the air. An independent monitoring group, the Yemen Data Project, found that there have been 55 airstrikes against civilian vehicles and buses in the first seven months of this year alone, and that of the 18,000 airstrikes between March 2015 to April 2018, almost a third (31%) of the targets were non-military (either civilians or civilian infrastructure) and another 33% of the strikes were classified as having unknown targets. That’s 64% of the strikes that could not be determined as having clear military targets.

And then there’s existing law. In a 2017 report, the American Bar Association concluded that “in the context of multiple credible reports of recurring and highly questionable strikes … further sales [of arms] under both the Arms Export Control Act and the Foreign Assistance Act are prohibited until the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia takes effective measures to ensure compliance with international law and the President submits relevant certifications to the Congress”.

The United States is certainly aware of how poorly the coalition is prosecuting the war. How can it not be? The US provides aerial targeting assistance to the coalition, for Pete’s sake, along with intelligence sharing and mid-flight aerial refueling for coalition aircraft. And of course, the US supplies (with the UK) the bulk of the coalition’s weapons. Lots of them. Hundreds of billions of dollars’ worth.

This failed strategy was begun under the Obama administration, not under Trump. But when coalition fighter jets bombed a funeral hall and killed over 140 people in October 2016, the Obama administration began mulling their options. In his last weeks in office, Obama finally restricted sales of precision-guided munitions to Saudi Arabia amid concerns over civilian casualties, but by May 2017, sales resumed when the secretary of state, Rex Tillerson, overturned the ban. Obama was no peace-monger president, however. His administration oversaw the sales of more weapons than any other president since 1945, and most of the arms sold during his time in office went to Saudi Arabia.

Opposition to the US’s blank-check policy regarding this war has been growing not only among lawyers but also among lawmakers. Earlier this year, Senators Bernie Sanders, Mike Lee and Chris Murphy introduced a joint resolution in the Senate to end US support for the coalition, though it was effectively defeated in March by a vote of 55-44. (John McCain did not vote.)

On 22 August, Murphy also introduced an amendment to the defense appropriations bill that would have cut off funds for the coalition until the secretary of defense could certify that rules for the protection of civilians were being properly followed. His efforts were blocked by the Republican senator Richard Shelby, whose donors, perhaps not coincidentally, are Boeing (also a major defense contractor) and Lockheed Martin.

With Trump, the situation is as you would expect. It is his administration after all that bans Yemenis from coming to the United States. The massive $717bn National Defense Authorization Act, recently signed into law by the president, does contain specific limited language designed to minimize civilian deaths in Yemen. The president, however, has issued a signing statement. He won’t abide by these provisions of the law. Unsurprisingly, his justification is that he has “exclusive constitutional authorities as commander in chief and as the sole representative of the nation in foreign affairs”.

Trump’s indifference to the suffering in Yemen is to be expected, But what about ours? Do the American people not realize that our bombs are killing innocent children in Yemen or do we just not care? The lack of public outrage – or even just attention – to what the US-backed Saudi-led coalition is doing with American support and American-made munitions indicates something disturbing. Despite the evidence that we have become more politically engaged since the 2016 election, we still have little to no interest in what is done in our name overseas.

There could be another, related explanation, as well. The circus show that is the Trump administration has, like a fireball in an air shaft, swallowed all the oxygen in the room. The administration’s endless scandals give us just the justification we need to focus almost exclusively on our domestic life and not on America’s meddling in rest of the world.

But if that’s the case, this is a dangerous state of affairs. A lot of bad things can happen when people aren’t looking. And our lack of attention to anything but our president or ourselves says a lot, not only about Donald Trump, but about us, too.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/25/us-bombs-yemen-children-humanitarian-disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*U.N. Says Saudi-led Airstrike Killed at Least 22 Yemeni Children
*




A photograph distributed by Houthi rebels purported to show Yemenis carrying the bodies of children killed in a Saudi-led airstrike near Al Hudaydah.CreditCreditEPA, via Shutterstock
By Rick Gladstone

Aug. 24, 2018
The United Nations said Friday that a Saudi-led airstrike had killed at least 22 children and four women in Yemen as they fled a fighting zone — the second mass killing of Yemeni civilians by Saudi Arabia and its military partners in two weeks.

Mark Lowcock, the top United Nations relief official, asserted without qualification that the Saudi-led coalition warring with Yemen’s Houthi rebels was responsible for the attack, which happened on Thursday in a pro-Houthi district near the Red Sea port of Al Hudaydah. He said an additional airstrike in the area had killed four more children.

The assertion by Mr. Lowcock, in a statement on his office’s website, came as the Saudi coalition and the Houthis were accusing each other of the attack, which has underlined the vulnerability of civilians in a war that has lasted more than three years and become what the United Nations considers the world’s worst man-made humanitarian crisis.

Criticism of Saudi Arabia and its partners has been growing over thousands of civilian casualties, many of them caused by munitions fired from the coalition’s warplanes.

Humanitarian groups and antiwar activists have also aimed criticism at the United States, a main provider of the Saudi coalition’s weapons, intelligence, warplane refueling and guidance technology for missiles and bombs.

The Saudis and their partners have said they aim for military targets and go out of their way to avoid civilians. But an Aug. 9 Saudi-led aerial assault that struck a school bus in northern Yemen and killed dozens, including many children, raised new doubts about the targeting.

Congress has shown increasing concern. A defense policy bill that President Trump signed on Monday included a bipartisan provision that requires Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to certify that Saudi Arabia and a close ally, the United Arab Emirates — the two countries leading the coalition — are taking steps to prevent civilian deaths.

Mr. Lowcock, the United Nations under secretary general for humanitarian affairs and emergency relief coordinator, did not explain in the statement how he knew the Saudi-led coalition had been responsible for the latest attack, in the Al Durayhimi district about 12 miles south of Al Hudaydah.

A spokesman for Mr. Lowcock, Russell Geekie, said by phone that “U.N. partners verified the information” on the ground in Yemen.

There was no immediate response from Saudi Arabia or the United Arab Emirates.

Nikki R. Haley, the American ambassador to the United Nations, also had no immediate comment. After the Aug. 9 school bus attack, which Ms. Haley described as appalling, she exhorted the Saudis to “quickly complete their investigation into this incident, take appropriate accountability measures and release the results publicly.”

The United States has not called for an independent investigation of that attack, in contrast to the United Nations and humanitarian groups that operate in Yemen.

Human Rights Watch, an outspoken critic of the Saudi-led campaign in Yemen, said in a report released Friday that the coalition’s record of examining its own possible war crimes in Yemen has lacked credibility.

The work of the investigative body established for that purpose, known as the Joint Incidents Assessment Team, “has fallen far short of international standards regarding transparency, impartiality and independence,” Human Rights Watch said.

Mr. Lowcock said the assault on Thursday underscored what he called the need for “an impartial, independent and prompt investigation into these most recent incidents.”

In a country where three in four Yemenis need emergency assistance, Mr. Lowcock said, “parties to the conflict must respect their obligations under international humanitarian law and those with influence over them must ensure that everything possible is done to protect civilians.”

There was no way to independently ascertain the circumstances or death toll in the Thursday assault, which hit part of a group of villages where residents sympathize with the Houthis. United Arab Emirates ground forces have been trying to gain control there as they gather on the southern outskirts of Al Hudaydah.

A recent spate of fighting in the Al Hudaydah area has also hit facilities that provide health care, water and sanitation, raising alarms of a resurgence in the cholera epidemic that has ravaged Yemen twice during the war.

Mr. Geekie said United Nations officials were concerned about a possible “third wave” of the epidemic, which has infected more than one million Yemenis and killed 2,300 people since April 2017, the largest outbreak on record.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/24/world/middleeast/un-saudi-airstrike-yemen-children.html

very interesting documentary:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JIAT said an airstrike by the Arab Coalition last month that killed dozens of people traveling on a bus lacked military justification and requires a review of the rules of engagement (Screengrab)

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1365221/saudi-arabia

RIYADH: An airstrike by the Arab Coalition to Restore the Legitimacy in Yemen last month that killed dozens of people traveling on a bus, lacked military justification and requires a review of the rules of engagement, a coalition body said on Saturday.

Mansour Ahmed Al-Mansour, legal adviser to the Joint Incidents Assessment Team (JIAT), said the strike had been based on intelligence indicating that the bus was carrying Houthi leaders, a legitimate military target, but delays in executing the strike and receiving a no-strike order should be investigated.

“There was a clear delay in preparing the fighter jet at the appropriate time and place, thus losing (the opportunity) to target this bus as a military target in an open area in order to avoid such collateral damage,” Al-Mansour told reporters in the Saudi capital.

“The team believes that the coalition forces should immediately review the application of their rules of engagement to ensure compliance...” he said.

The Joint Forces Command of the Arab Coalition on Saturday reviewed JIAT’s findings regarding the allegations surrounding the operation carried out by coalition forces in the Saada governorate.

The International Committee for the Red Cross said at least 29 children were killed and dozens more injured when the bus was hit in Dahyan area in Saada province on Aug 9 .

The conclusions of JIAT’s investigation indicated that the raid on Dahyan area did not comply with the coalition’s rules of engagement.

As a result the coalition’s Joint Forces Command expressed regret over the mistakes and extends its deepest sympathies, condolences and solidarity to the families of the victims, saying its accepts the JIAT’s results and findings.

Upon receiving the official findings, the Joint Forces Command will undertake legal proceedings to hold those responsible and accountable for committing mistakes, according to the rules and regulations related to such cases.

The coalition said it will “continue to revise and enhance its rules of engagement, based on the operational lessons learned, in a manner that guarantees the non-recurrence of such incidents.”

The Joint Forces Command said it will also task the Joint Committee to grant voluntary assistance to the families affected in Yemen, and communicate with the legitimate Yemeni government to acquire their names and identities so compensations can be provided under regulatory measures.

The Joint Forces Command reaffirmed its continued commitment to the International Humanitarian Law (IHL), its customary rules and relevant conventions. It pledged to continue “applying the rules of engagement in accordance with

the highest international standards and practices, which will guarantee respect of the law and the preservation of civilian lives and possessions.”

During the press conference, Al-Mansour said that “an order had been given not to target the bus, which was among civilians, but the order arrived late.”

Another error was that “the target did not pose an immediate threat and that targeting the bus in a residential area was unjustified at that time,” he said.

The JIAT’s investigation into the attack on the bus examined the flights on the day and video footage of the aircraft that carried out the raid, he added.

Mansour repeated on Saturday that information from intelligence services suggested the bus had been “transporting Houthi leaders.” 

But Mansour admitted the strike had “caused collateral damage.”

He also recommended that the coalition hold those responsible for the error accountable and compensate victims.
He said a coalition probe had found that errors were made before the strike, and called for those responsible to be “punished.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So sad Saudis still using mission names from 1990's DESERT STORM CLICHE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> So sad Saudis still using mission names from 1990's DESERT STORM CLICHE



trying to be more like their american masters. Into the 4th year of war and this is still decisive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The coalition’s statement comes after its investigative body, known as the Joint Incidents Assessments Team, found that an August airstrike conducted in the northern Saada province hitting a bus in a busy market involved “mistakes,” including failing to take measures to minimize collateral damage. At least 51 people, including 40 were killed and 79 others including 56 , were wounded in the airstrike.

Mansour Ahmed al-Mansour, JIAT’s legal adviser, said earlier the airstrike was launched based on intelligence that senior Houthi rebels, a legitimate military target, were on the bus. He noted however that the operation involved errors, including a delay in carrying out the airstrike and another in issuing a no-strike order.

The rebels also often attempt cross-border attacks on *Saudi Arabia *and have targeted the kingdom’s vessels in the Red Sea.

The Houthis, meanwhile, have been accused of using land mines, killing and wounding civilians. They have also targeted religious minorities and imprisoned opponents.

On Saturday, the rebel-run Al-Masirah TV channel reported that the Houthis targeted a Saudi “battleship” off the kingdom’s southern province of Jizan in response to an earlier airstrike that killed at least five fishermen off Yemen’s coast, blamed on the Saudi-led coalition fighting the Iran-aligned Houthis. The report did not provide details on casualties.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Scores of Houthi militants killed in clashes with Yemeni army in Saada*





The army launched artillery raids targeting Houthi reinforcements sent to Sufyan directorate in an effort to retake strategic sites it had lost. (File/AFP)
http://www.arabnews.com/node/1365541/middle-east

A Yemeni military source said the army continued its advance toward Hajjah province, where it liberated several villages and other strategic locations
Yemen’s army killed more than 140 Houthi militants during clashes in the northwestern province of Saada
DUBAI: Yemen’s army, backed by the Saudi-led Arab Coalition, killed more than 140 Houthi militants during clashes in the northwestern province of Saada, according to Saudi state-news channel Al-Ekhbariya.

A Yemeni military source said the army continued its advance toward Hajjah province, where it liberated several villages and other strategic locations.

Elsewhere, the army launched artillery raids targeting Houthi reinforcements sent to Sufyan directorate in an effort to retake strategic sites it had lost.

*Hajjah Governorate*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1367356/saudi-arabia
*23 injured after Saudi Arabian forces intercept Houthi missile fired toward Najran*




Saudi Arabia's air defense forces intercepted a missile fired by Houthi militia on Wednesday toward Najran. (Screenshot)
Updated 06 September 2018
Arab News
September 05, 2018 20:33

JEDDAH: Saudi Arabia’s air defense forces on Wednesday intercepted a ballistic missile fired by Houthi militias, which injured 23 people according to an Arab coalition statement.

The missile, the latest in a series of similar attacks, was heading toward Najran, the Saudi Press Agency reported.

Arab coalition spokesman Col. Turki Al-Maliki said that 23 people were injured by "falling scattered fragments" as a result of the incident but none of the injuries were serious.

Al-Maliki added that the launching of missiles by the Iranian-backed Houthi militia proves the Iranian regime’s continued involvement in supporting the terrorist group in clear and explicit defiance of UN resolution 2216 and resolution 2231.

He noted the Houthi attacks are aimed at threatening the Kingdom’s security, as well as regional and international security and the firing of ballistic missiles at populated towns and villages is in contradiction of international humanitarian law.

The total number of ballistic missiles launched by the Iranian-backed Houthi militia toward Saudi Arabia so far has reached 187 rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Tulsi Gabbard today: “*Enough is enough*. The U.S. must end its support for Saudi Arabia, and stop waging interventionist wars that increase destruction, death, and suffering around the world, drain our resources here at home, and threaten our own national security.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037788141296517120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

raptor22 said:


> Tulsi Gabbard today: “*Enough is enough*. The U.S. must end its support for Saudi Arabia, and stop waging interventionist wars that increase destruction, death, and suffering around the world, drain our resources here at home, and threaten our own national security.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037788141296517120


Tulsi Gabbard is few American Politician I respect.
Saudis and Emaratis will become alone in Yemen very soon.
Nobody can win against people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036684619494641667


----------



## beast89

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-helicopter-crash-state-media-idUSKCN1LU1VT stupid invasion and the gifts of the mad royal continue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

beast89 said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...in-helicopter-crash-state-media-idUSKCN1LU1VT stupid invasion and the gifts of the mad royal continue


Shut! the camel urine is of excellent brew this year ..They are winning in their dream and they believe the entered the town Hodeida..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The DECISIVE STORM hasn't ended yet? 

Goddamn! this operation was soul crushing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

haman10 said:


> The DECISIVE STORM hasn't ended yet?
> 
> Goddamn! this operation was soul crushing.


The Sauds are counting their win in chamel years...hhhh They will end up paying the Houthis to get them of their back like they did before..Between what they are paying trump land, Macron Land , the Brits, the Spaniards and Sissi land, they are about to crumble...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/yemen-party-leader-survives-assassination-bid-in-aden/1260212

A leading member of Yemen’s Muslim Brotherhood-affiliated Al-Islah party survived an assassination attempt on Thursday in eastern Yemen.

“Dabwan Ghaleb, an Aden-based member of Al-Islah’s executive bureau, found an improvised explosive device planted in his car in Aden’s city of Mualla,” party spokesman Khaled Haidan said in a statement.

A bomb-disposal unit subsequently defused the device, while authorities have since launched an investigation into the incident.

Thursday’s assassination attempt comes only two days after Ali al-Daosi, another leading Al-Islah member, was killed by unknown assailants.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/1st-military-op-in-iraqi-desert-launched-army/1262004
The Iraqi Defense Ministry on Saturday announced the start of a wide-ranging military operation aiming to clear desert regions in the provinces of Anbar (west), Saladin and Nineveh (north) of remaining Daesh elements.

The operation declared Saturday is the first of its kind carried out in the desert in these three Iraqi provinces since the Iraqi government announced defeating the self-proclaimed Daesh terrorist organization late last year.

Units from the Iraqi army-linked Al-Jazeera and the Badia Operations Command (JBOC), as well as the pro-government Shia Al-Hashd al-Shaabi forces began combing the desert area, Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, Iraqi military spokesman said in a statement Saturday.

The operation, according to Rasool, has been launched from seven directions and is backed by both the Iraqi Air Force and the U.S.-led International Aliance’s fighter jets.

Last December, officials in Baghdad declared that Daesh's military presence in Iraq had been all but dismantled following operations backed by the U.S.-led International Alliance.

However, from time to time, Iraqi officials announce operations against Daesh-affiliated "sleeper cells" in certain parts of the country.


----------



## Aramagedon

*The last breath of Al-Saud in Yemen*





*Today, many global media spoke of Saudi defeat in Yemen. This issue comes as Saudi Arabia continues to kill the Yemeni people. The killing of the Yemeni people is not only not condemned by the United States and its European allies (especially Britain and France), but we are witnessing the continuation of this trend.*

Undoubtedly, one of the main losers of the Yemeni war was the United Nations. At present, the crimes of Saudi and Emirati authorities in Yemen are rising day by day. Despite the brutal killing of tens of thousands of Yemeni people by Riyadh, the United Nations still refuses to condemn the Saudis.

It even refuses to introduce these crimes as a war crime (which deserve punishment). The world public opinion, and especially people of the region, are angry about the continuation of this war, strongly against the reverse role played by the United Nations in the Yemeni war, and the direct support of the permanent members of the Security Council (U.S., Britain and France). Since the start of the Yemeni war, people have been tens of thousands have been killed or injured.

* According to UN data in Yemen, about 8.4 million people are at risk of hunger, and there have been many victims of cholera in the country. But Saudi Arabia and its allies continue their bloodshed, and bombard the country's defenseless people. The main question, however, is that despite knowing the terrible conditions of the Yemeni people, why does the UN avoid confronting Saudi Arabia's crimes?!*

Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, as the two countries that invaded the Yemeni people, have a bad time! Riyadh and Abu Dhabi have both failed in the Yemeni war and in the future they will also become big detainees.

Analysts at international affairs acknowledge that the Al Saud family and its entourage have no chance of winning Yemen, and they must formally declare their defeat in this war soon and officially.

The UK-based newspaper, The Times, had published an article written by Michael Burleigh arguing that the Saudi controversial Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman has only few days left in power.

Burleigh started his article saying: “Hopes that the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman would be a reformer who could heal the region have come to nothing.”

In the article, the writer went to highlight how western media had widely-reported the prince’s world tour last March drawing a picture of him as the Saudi strongman who is working for political and economic reforms.

However, several doubts have been raised as a result of recent decisions taken by his father, King Salman. Meanwhile, the Crown Prince’s war on Yemen and the huge amount of money it is draining, in addition to the cold war he launched against Qatar, show clear signs of failure. The article created massive reactions in the Arab world. Many Saudis rushed into defending their 32-year-old Crown Prince.

The failure of Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates in Yemen is when the United States supported the war for Riyadh and Abu Dhabi. On the other hand, some European countries, such as Britain, Germany and France, were silenced by Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates for killing the Yemeni people, and even supported Saudi Arabia by sending weapons.

The United Nations, too, with its silence against the brutal killings of the Yemeni people, once again revealed its lack of credibility to the world's public opinion. It has been three years now that the defenseless people of Yemen are living under the aggression of al Saud and its allies.

These three years of Saudi aggression led to Riyadh's heavy defeat, the death of a large number of aggressive forces and, most importantly, the survival of the Yemeni revolution. Sanaa and Aden and Ma'rib have become the symbols of the defeat of Al Saud in Yemen.

*Saudi Arabia has even lost the power to regulate its relations with its allies in Yemen. The controversy that has formed between Riyadh and the United Arab Emirates in Yemen can be analyzed in the same vein. These conflicts are the result of the erosion of the Yemeni war and the joint defeat of Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Saudi war crime: 5.2 million Yemeni kids on brink of famine*







A malnourished child cries at al-Sabeen hospital in Sana'a, Yemen, September 11, 2018. (Photo by Reuters)

A UK-based charity has expressed concerns about the humanitarian repercussions of renewed Saudi attacks on Yemen’s port city of Hudaydah, saying a total of 5.2 million children are at risk of famine amid the ongoing war in the country.

In a report released on Tuesday, Save the Children warned that any disruption to supplies coming through Hudaydah, which is a lifeline for millions of Yemenis, could “cause starvation on an unprecedented scale.”

It also estimated that an extra one million Yemeni children risk falling into famine as prices of food and fuel soar, bringing the total to 5.2 million.

Any closure at Hudaydah “would put the lives of hundreds of thousands of children in immediate danger while pushing millions more into famine,” the charity added.

Over the past few months, Hudaydah, through which flows almost 80 percent of Yemen’s imports, has witnessed deadly ground and aerial attacks by the Riyadh regime and its allies.

Backed by Saudi airstrikes, Emirati forces and elements loyal to former Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi launched the Hudaydah offensive on June 13 despite international warnings that it would compound the impoverished nation’s humanitarian crisis.

Saudi Arabia claims that the Houthis are using Hudaydah for weapons delivery, an allegation rejected by the fighters.

“Even the smallest disruption to food, fuel and aid supplies through its vital port could mean death for hundreds of thousands of malnourished children unable to get the food they need to stay alive,” said Tamer Kirolos, Save the Children’s representative in Yemen.

“It could drive up the price of fuel -- and as a result transport -- to such an extent that families can’t even afford to take their sick children to hospital,” Kirolos added.

Earlier this month, violent clashes resumed between Houthi fighters and Saudi-backed pro-Hadi militants in Hudaydah after the latest round of peace talks between Yemen’s warring sides collapsed in the Swiss city Geneva.

Helle Thorning-Schmidt, CEO of Save the Children International, warned that the war endangers the lives of an entire generation of Yemeni children.

“Millions of children don’t know when or if their next meal will come,” she said. “This war risks killing an entire generation of Yemen’s children who face multiple threats, from bombs to hunger to preventable diseases like cholera,” she added.

Last week, The Associated Press reported that many Yemeni families have nothing to eat but leaves.




*P*ressTV-Starving Yemenis eat leaves to survive amid war: Report
Many Yemeni families are eating leaves to ward off starvation amid the worsening humanitarian crisis caused by Saudi Arabia's bloody bombing campaign and blockade.

Saudi Arabia and its allies launched a brutal war, code-named Operation Decisive Storm, against Yemen in March 2015 in an attempt to reinstall Hadi, a staunch ally of Riyadh, and crush the Houthis.

The Western-backed offensive initially consisted of a bombing campaign, but was later coupled with a naval blockade and the deployment of ground forces into Yemen.

The blockade on Yemen has smothered humanitarian deliveries of food and medicine to the import-dependent state.

An estimated 8.4 million Yemenis are on the verge of starvation while almost 18 million lack access to good, nutritious food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *Saudi war crime: 5.2 million Yemeni kids on brink of famine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A malnourished child cries at al-Sabeen hospital in Sana'a, Yemen, September 11, 2018. (Photo by Reuters)
> 
> A UK-based charity has expressed concerns about the humanitarian repercussions of renewed Saudi attacks on Yemen’s port city of Hudaydah, saying a total of 5.2 million children are at risk of famine amid the ongoing war in the country.
> 
> In a report released on Tuesday, Save the Children warned that any disruption to supplies coming through Hudaydah, which is a lifeline for millions of Yemenis, could “cause starvation on an unprecedented scale.”
> 
> It also estimated that an extra one million Yemeni children risk falling into famine as prices of food and fuel soar, bringing the total to 5.2 million.
> 
> Any closure at Hudaydah “would put the lives of hundreds of thousands of children in immediate danger while pushing millions more into famine,” the charity added.
> 
> Over the past few months, Hudaydah, through which flows almost 80 percent of Yemen’s imports, has witnessed deadly ground and aerial attacks by the Riyadh regime and its allies.
> 
> Backed by Saudi airstrikes, Emirati forces and elements loyal to former Yemeni President Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi launched the Hudaydah offensive on June 13 despite international warnings that it would compound the impoverished nation’s humanitarian crisis.
> 
> Saudi Arabia claims that the Houthis are using Hudaydah for weapons delivery, an allegation rejected by the fighters.
> 
> “Even the smallest disruption to food, fuel and aid supplies through its vital port could mean death for hundreds of thousands of malnourished children unable to get the food they need to stay alive,” said Tamer Kirolos, Save the Children’s representative in Yemen.
> 
> “It could drive up the price of fuel -- and as a result transport -- to such an extent that families can’t even afford to take their sick children to hospital,” Kirolos added.
> 
> Earlier this month, violent clashes resumed between Houthi fighters and Saudi-backed pro-Hadi militants in Hudaydah after the latest round of peace talks between Yemen’s warring sides collapsed in the Swiss city Geneva.
> 
> Helle Thorning-Schmidt, CEO of Save the Children International, warned that the war endangers the lives of an entire generation of Yemeni children.
> 
> “Millions of children don’t know when or if their next meal will come,” she said. “This war risks killing an entire generation of Yemen’s children who face multiple threats, from bombs to hunger to preventable diseases like cholera,” she added.
> 
> Last week, The Associated Press reported that many Yemeni families have nothing to eat but leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P*ressTV-Starving Yemenis eat leaves to survive amid war: Report
> Many Yemeni families are eating leaves to ward off starvation amid the worsening humanitarian crisis caused by Saudi Arabia's bloody bombing campaign and blockade.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and its allies launched a brutal war, code-named Operation Decisive Storm, against Yemen in March 2015 in an attempt to reinstall Hadi, a staunch ally of Riyadh, and crush the Houthis.
> 
> The Western-backed offensive initially consisted of a bombing campaign, but was later coupled with a naval blockade and the deployment of ground forces into Yemen.
> 
> The blockade on Yemen has smothered humanitarian deliveries of food and medicine to the import-dependent state.
> 
> An estimated 8.4 million Yemenis are on the verge of starvation while almost 18 million lack access to good, nutritious food.


This genocide can be only stopped when the citizen of countries in the Saud coalition, the Saud themselves and those countries contributing in arming them , protest the war..until then nothing will ever happen until the Sauds are beaten back or the Yemenis are exterminated..Now the $ is what counts..The US has a booming economy with the Saudi $,so does countries of the NATO organisation...
It so outrageous and comical that the Sauds chair the office of human rights ...Alas, this is the reality...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ceylal said:


> This genocide can be only stopped when the citizen of countries in the Saud coalition, the Saud themselves and those countries contributing in arming them , protest the war..until then nothing will ever happen until the Sauds are beaten back or the Yemenis are exterminated..Now the $ is what counts..The US has a booming economy with the Saudi $,so does countries of the NATO organisation...
> It so outrageous and comical that the Sauds chair the office of human rights ...Alas, this is the reality...


Great ideas. 

This historic genocide in Yemen must end as soon as possible and Yankee, zionist and suadi regimes should trial in international courts for thousands of people that they killed and millions that they displaced or put in misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> The DECISIVE STORM hasn't ended yet?
> 
> Goddamn! this operation was soul crushing.


What you expect from not so decisive storm . I have on good authority that this KSA funded storm is sopposed to last as long as the big storm on nupiter continues ( you knew I mean Jupiter red Spot which only is 188 years old)



haman10 said:


> The DECISIVE STORM hasn't ended yet?
> 
> Goddamn! this operation was soul crushing.


What you expect from not so decisive storm . I have on good authority that this KSA funded storm is sopposed to last as long as the big storm on nupiter continues ( you knew I mean Jupiter red Spot which only is 188 years old)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> What you expect from not so decisive storm . I have on good authority that this KSA funded storm is sopposed to last as long as the big storm on nupiter continues ( you knew I mean Jupiter red Spot which only is 188 years old)
> 
> 
> What you expect from not so decisive storm . I have on good authority that this KSA funded storm is sopposed to last as long as the big storm on nupiter continues ( you knew I mean Jupiter red Spot which only is 188 years old)


کنار ناکارآمدی نیروهای عربستانی یکی از دلایل طول کشیدن جنگ بهره برداری سیاسی از این جنگ هست، 
ما باید با دیپلماسی قوی گزینه صلح رو پررنگ کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Starving Yemeni people:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Great ideas.
> 
> This historic genocide in Yemen must end as soon as possible and Yankee, zionist and suadi regimes should trial in international courts for thousands of people that they killed and millions that they displaced or put in misery.



Actually it is your country that is involved over its head in the war in Yemen and is respomsible for the seaths there.

Can you explain why are you involved there to begin with ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Thursday . October 04, 2018

A Jordanian official confirmed Saleh's two sons had arrived at Amman's Queen Alia International Airport from Sanaa.

According to official sources, a Saudi team inspected the plane at 8 AM on Wednesday when it landed at Queen Alia International Airport in Amman, before taking off headed towards Yemeni capital Sanaa where it arrived around 12PM.

The Iranian-backed Houthis have prevented the plane from landing at Sanaa international airport to carry Saleh’s sons, as per an agreement .

A plane has taken off from the Sanaa international airport Wednesday after arriving earlier to take on board Salah and Medyen Saleh, who were released 10 months after they were captured following their father's death in a gun battle.

********

*Sanaa *— Yemen’s Houthi rebels on Wednesday announced they had released two of slain ex-president Ali Abdallah Saleh’s sons, 10 months after they were captured following their father’s murder.

Multiple political sources close to the late president said neighboring Oman played a major role in brokering their release, which came on condition the two stepped down from Yemeni politics.

Salah and Medyen Saleh were flying to Jordan on a chartered UN flight, according to a source at the airport. The rebels are believed to still be holding relatives of Ali Abdallah Saleh, including one of his nephews.

Meanwhile, differences escalated between the leaders of the militias in Saada and Sanaa. Clashes are continuing intermittently between the militia of Abdul-Malik Al-Houthi and followers of his cousin Mohammed Abdul-Azim Al-Houthi in the directorate of Sohar in Saada.

This coincided with the armed group belonging to the president of the so-called “Supreme Revolutionary Committee” Muhammad Ali Al-Houthi led by Ali Al-Yissani storming the office of the chief of the Central Security Forces in Sanaa appointed by the Houthis General Abdul Razzaq Al-Marouni and assaulting the staff.

Sources in Sana’a told Okaz/Saudi Gazette that Marouni, who is considered to be loyal to former president Ali Saleh, submitted his resignation to the president of the “coup council” Mehdi Al-Mashat in protest against the storming of his office, accusing Mohammed Ali Al-Houthi of trying to kill him.— SG


----------



## Hindustani78

DUBAI: The Saudi-led coalition said on Friday that four ships headed to Yemen’s Hodeidah have been granted access to the port while seven other vessels were waiting for permission to enter.




Red Sea port of Hodeidah, Yemen June 24, 2018. (Reuters)





one arrived Sept. 28 with 10,955 tons of diesel and 9,025 tons of petrol. (File/AFP)

*Cargo ships and oil tankers at Yemen’s Hodeidah port*

10 cargo ships and oil tankers in Hodeidah port, Saudi state-news channel Al-Ekhbariya reported, citing the Yemeni government.

Minister of Local Administration and head of the Higher Relief Committee, Abdul-Sareq Fatah,the minister said among the ships

One arrived Sept. 28 with 10,955 tons of diesel and 9,025 tons of petrol, while another ship arrived on Oct. 3 carrying 5,700 tons of flour and sugar, according to a statement issued by Yemen's official news agency.

*********


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


>


Bravo


----------



## raptor22




----------



## Hindustani78

WASHINGTON:, November 10, 2018 07:51 IST
Updated: November 10, 2018 07:52 IST

In a statement released by the official Saudi Press Agency (SPA), said it had decided to request an end to U.S. aerial refueling for its operations in Yemen because it could now handle it by itself.

A U.S. official, speaking on condition of anonymity, said Washington supported the Saudi decision.

Critics of the Saudi campaign - including Democrats who won control of the House of Representatives in elections on Tuesday - have long questioned U.S. involvement in the war, which has killed more than 10,000 people, displaced more than 2 million and led to widespread famine in Yemen since it began in 2015.

“We shouldn't be supporting coalition war crimes and the enemies war crimes and I look forward to continuing to scrutinize the U.S.'s role in Yemen when were in the majority next Congress.”

*More time for bombers*

The Pentagon, State Department and White House declined to comment.

Earlier this year, Defense Secretary Jim Mattis defended U.S. military support to Saudi-led coalition forces in Yemen, when lawmakers weighed forcing the Pentagon to end Washington's involvement in the conflict.

Mr. Mattis argued that halting U.S. military support could increase civilian casualties, since U.S. refueling had given pilots more time to select their targets. He told them cutting off support could jeopardize cooperation on counter-terrorism and reduce American influence with Saudi Arabia.

Mr. Mattis also argued it would embolden the Iran-aligned Houthi rebels, who have fired missiles at Saudi Arabia and targeted commercial and military vessels off Yemens coast.

A halt to refueling could have little practical effect on the war. U.S. officials told Reuters only a fifth of Saudi-led coalition aircraft require in-air refueling from the United States.

In recent weeks, Mattis has appeared to voice a growing sense of urgency toward ending the conflict. At the end of October, Mattis joined U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo in calling for a ceasefire.


----------



## 925boy

Saudis have basically asked US to intervene on its behalf and negotiate a "peace deal" with the Houthis. I assume this is a sign that Saudi Arabia is winning its war in Yemen:

YEMENPEACE INITIATIVE
SEPTEMBER 5, 2019





In this undated file photo, Huthi rebels in Sanaa raise their weapons and shout slogans during a gathering aimed at mobilizing more fighters before heading to battlefronts. Photo: Hani Al-Ansi/dpa
*Washington in talks with Yemeni rebels: official*
Negotiations open direct channel between Trump administration and Huthis amid threat of broader conflict with Iran

ByANUJ CHOPRA


Washington is in talks with Yemen’s Iran-aligned Huthi rebels in a bid to end the country’s war, a top US official said on Thursday, the first such contact in more than four years.

The negotiations open a direct channel between President Donald Trump’s administration and the Huthis amid the threat of a broader regional conflict with Iran.

It also comes as the rebels have stepped up missile and drone attacks on neighbouring Saudi Arabia, a key US ally which heads a military coalition against the Huthis.

“We are narrowly focused on trying to end the war in Yemen,” Assistant Secretary of Near Eastern Affairs David Schenker told reporters during a visit to Al-Kharj air base near the Saudi capital Riyadh.

“We are also having talks to the extent possible with the Huthis to try and find a mutually acceptable negotiated solution to the conflict.”

Schenker gave no further details on the talks, which mark a renewed effort to end a complex conflict that has left tens of thousands dead and sparked what the United Nations labels the world’s worst humanitarian crisis.

Senior Huthi official Hamid Assem said he could neither confirm nor deny the rebels were in talks with Washington.

“That the United States says they are talking to us is a great victory for us and proves that we are right,” he said.

The Wall Street Journal reported last month that Washington was preparing for direct talks with the rebels and that its negotiating team would be led by Christopher Henzel, who became the Trump administration’s first ambassador to Yemen in April.

A State Department official said Thursday that “the US ambassador to Yemen and other US diplomats talk to all Yemenis to further US objectives in the country.”

The official added: “We are focused on supporting a comprehensive political agreement that will end the conflict,” the official said.

*‘Consultations with Saudis’*
The Huthis seized Yemen’s capital Sanaa and much of the country’s north in 2014, sparking a Saudi-led military intervention the following March.

US officials from the administration of former president Barack Obama held brief talks with Huthi leaders in June 2015 to convince them to attend UN-sponsored peace talks in Geneva.

But the Geneva conference and further rounds of talks have failed to bring an end to the conflict, which has pushed Yemen to the brink of famine.

Fatima Abo Alasrar, a scholar at the Washington-based Middle East Institute, told AFP that talks with the Huthis were not taking place “in a vacuum” but were “most likely after consultations with the Saudis.”

Riyadh had reportedly hoped for a quick win against the Huthis, but instead waded into a quagmire that has cost it billions of dollars and hurt its reputation, while devastating the Arab world’s poorest country.

The Riyadh-led coalition, assisted by Western powers including the US, has struggled to oust a ragtag but highly motivated tribal militia that specialises in guerrilla tactics.

*Political intervention*
The rebels, for their part, have exposed the limits of Saudi Arabia’s military might, menacing its cities with what Riyadh says are Iranian-supplied weapons.

“The Huthis have been sending a barrage of drones and ballistic missiles towards vital Saudi installations after a recent spike in US-Iran tensions,” Alasrar said.

“So the US appears to be intervening politically at this stage to assess all possible threats that can come from the region, and perhaps even issue its own threats if the Huthis will not comply.”

At the Al-Kharj air base, Schenker was shown a display of what Saudi officials said were fragments of missiles and unmanned drones intercepted in recent months.

“The United States is working to try and prevent the smuggling of weapons to the Huthis,” Schenker said while condemning the attacks on Saudi Arabia.

“That’s a priority for us.”

In a new front that threatens to tear Yemen apart, the Saudi-backed government was recently ousted from its interim capital Aden by southern separatists – propped up by top Saudi regional ally the United Arab Emirates.

The feud has exposed simmering divisions within the anti-Huthi alliance that analysts say undermines their joint campaign against the Huthis.

_– AT contributor_

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/09/article/washington-in-talks-with-yemeni-rebels-official/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Decisive storm...

Rename it to 'passing the wind'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterNights

"Decisive fart" is a much better term to describe their campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*Under shroud of secrecy US weapons arrive in Yemen despite Congressional outrage*
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/05/middleeast/yemen-saudi-us-arms-footage-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

